#kubuntu-devel 2005-05-16
<JRe> hello
<JRe> i have made a package of the suggested list, where can i put him as it can be tested ?
<JRe> on my website?
<uniq> put them on your website.. and make a link to it from your wiki or one of the wikis. 
<uniq> KubuntuSuggestedPackages 
<uniq> ie.
<JRe> oki
<JRe> thanx ;)
#kubuntu-devel 2005-05-17
<cartel_> hey all
<cartel_> where is the list of all work that needs to be done for breezy
<KaiL> http://udu.wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDownUnder/BreezyGoals this?
<cartel_> hmm not that one
<KaiL> not to mention it misses one point:
<KaiL> "give KaiL  some silly hardware, he can use for testing" :)
<Riddell> hello JRe 
<JRe> hello ;)
<JRe> i have made the debian package for katapult
<Riddell> just testing
<Riddell> however dpkg doesn't like it, needs newer versions of libc and qt
<JRe> dependency problem on kubuntu?
<Riddell> JRe: did you make it in hoary?
<JRe> nop in debian sid
<Riddell> that would be the problem then
<JRe> yeah i think ;)
<JRe> i am installing kubuntu hoary
<JRe> and i willl re package it specially for kubuntu
<JRe> this soft rocks!
<JRe> it can be a useful alternative to kooldock
* Riddell wonders what kooldock is
<JRe> it's a soft to have dock icons in kde, like in mac os x
<JRe> http://ktown.kde.cl/kooldock/
<Riddell> eww
<JRe> http://ktown.kde.cl/kooldock/shots.php
<JRe> it's very funny but still buggy
<JRe> did you have feedback from katapult author i send him a mail too ;)
<JRe> ??
<JRe> he must not stop the development ;)
<Riddell> have you got katapult to work?  I could never get it to launch a program
<JRe> yeah under debian it works pretty well
<JRe> pretty stable for a 0.2
<Riddell> I wonder what I'm doing wrong
<JRe> don't worry i am going to make a kubuntu package
<JRe> what name must i give to the program directory ?
<JRe> katapult-0.2ubuntu
<JRe> ???
<Riddell> chroot if your friend http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DebootstrapChroot
<Riddell> no just katapult-0.2
<Riddell> version the package katapult-0.2-2ubuntu1
<Riddell> or katapult-0.2-2ubuntu0.1 for the test ones
<JRe> okay
<JRe> the debian way except for the version
<Riddell> yes
<JRe> ;)
<JRe> if i install the hoary deboot strap i will be able to have a virtual hoary structure under debian?
<JRe> with chroot
<JRe> ?
<Riddell> that's the idea
<Riddell> it works well
<JRe> okay
<JRe> but ther version of the libs/programs will not stille match?
<Riddell> doesn't matter
<Riddell> it'll match within the chroot
<JRe> okay 
<JRe> i understand
<JRe> i must give a try
<JRe> you have kubuntu or debian?
<Riddell> kubuntu of course
<JRe> ;)
<JRe> stable or testing?
<JRe> (testing of course?)
<Riddell> stable hoary just now, breezy is going to be  abumpy ride
<JRe> i think i will soon replace debian by kubuntu on my laptop it will be easier to made kubuntu packages ;)
<Riddell> yay :)
<JRe> and i'll be able to test kde 3.4 ;) ;) ;)
<JRe> (i could have done thaht on debian but i don't want to put the experimental packages)
<JRe> what is the kernel version in hoary?
<Riddell> >uname -a
<Riddell> Linux pechin3 2.6.10-5-386 #1 Tue Apr 5 12:12:40 UTC 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<JRe> thx ;)
<JRe> koooool it's a 2.6.10 :)
<JRe> hello ;)
<JRe> it's donne Riddel i am under kubuntu 
<KaiL> try with 2 l, then he get's a highlight
<Riddell> JRe: rocking
<Riddell> JRe: install or chroot?
<JRe> it was pretty much simple to install than debian ;)
<JRe> install
<JRe> the default theme is very nice!
<JRe> i will try to buil the katapult paquet now
<JRe> for kubuntu
<Riddell> cool
<Riddell> I'm going shopping, back in a bit
<JRe> ok ;) good shopping
<JRe> how there have forgotten that there was no gcc
<JRe> by default ;)
<JRe> i have forgotten
<Riddell> apt-get install build-essential
<JRe> ;)
<JRe> okay i am compiling katapult
<JRe> by the way i have tried the tips to find depencies using strace and confiugure (cf maint-guide) and it does not work
<JRe> okay Riddell the package is now working on kubuntu
<JRe> i upload it on my homepage
<Riddell> JRe: please
<JRe> what is default ftp clien in kubuntu?
<Riddell> konqueror
<JRe> okay
<KaiL> Riddell: your kdelibs-data is now in breezy...
<KaiL> installed here, and what do I see? my /etc/kderc disappearing again :(
<Riddell> yes, I and can see why, there's rm -f /etc/kderc in the preinstall script, how evil
<Riddell> well fortunatly there's a security issue in kdelibs coming out soon so I can fix it then
<KaiL> sometimes it's that easy..
<JRe> Riddel: http://jr.falleri.free.fr/fichiers/katapult_0.2-1_i386.deb
<JRe> it should work ;)
<KaiL> should? remembers me of Windows XP ;)
<JRe> ;)
<JRe> okay it must work ;)
<Riddell> JRe: woo!  it works
<JRe> unless you have done some rm -rf in /usr/lib
<Riddell> that thing is the goodness
<JRe> cool program no?
<JRe> i use it everyday now
<Riddell> JRe: can you upload the .orig .diff and .dsc
<JRe> yeah but i have not correctly fullfilled the description, etc...
<Riddell> ah well best do that first then
<JRe> okay ;)
<Riddell> that systray applet is annoying, completely unnecessary
<JRe> howerver how i change the versio?
<JRe> in the chanlog entriy?
<Riddell> yes, version is set by changelog
<Riddell> call is 0.2-0ubuntu0.1
<JRe> okay
<Riddell> KaiL: back in hoary?
<KaiL_hoary> this is my K6-2
<KaiL_hoary> with a clean hoary on it
<KaiL> 1 table, 2 Computers :)
<KaiL> so I can find bugs in breezy AND still help hoary users
<Riddell> now that's dedication
<JRe> Riddel there is no man page
<KaiL_hoary> write one :p
<JRe> no needs no specific options
<JRe> i just need the standard kde manpage
<Riddell> manpages are required by debian policy
<JRe> yeah but i can use the standard kde apps man page
<JRe> i know i have read debian-policy
<JRe> where can i find the standard man page you know with kde -help-qt --help-all etc...
<JRe> ???
<Riddell> never seen such a thing
<JRe> ;)
<KaiL> look at man:/konversation
<KaiL> there's not much more
<JRe> i will copy the one of konversation
<KaiL> only remove the scripting block
<KaiL> and fix the stuff below ;)
<Riddell> JRe: you should give it a proper .desktop file in /usr/share/applications
<KaiL> hmm, shouldn't nvidia-glx ask on install, if you want to activate it?
<JRe> there is not?
<JRe> i have seen one in utilities
<JRe> ow there is no description
<Riddell> JRe: there's an incomplete one in /usr/share/applnk
<JRe> it's that?
<JRe> okay
<Riddell> needs a description and should be in /usr/share/applications/kde
<JRe> <!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Strict//EN" "DTD/xhtml1-strict.dtd">
<JRe> <html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml">
<JRe> <head>
<JRe> <meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=UTF-8" />
<JRe> <meta name="Generator" content="Kate, the KDE Advanced Text Editor" />
<JRe> </head>
<JRe> <body>
<JRe> <pre>
<JRe> <span style='color: #800000'>shelldesktopdir   </span><span style='color: #dd0000'>= </span><span style='color: #ff00ff'>$(</span><span style='color: #800000'>kde_appsdir</span><span style='color: #ff00ff'>)</span><span style='color: #dd0000'>/Utilities</span></pre></body>
<JRe> </html>
<JRe> oups sorry
<KaiL_hoary> spammer :p
<JRe> shelldesktopdir   = $(kde_appsdir)/Utilities   <= it's not the correct place?
<Riddell> JRe: no, that's for the old menu standard
<JRe> okay ;)
<JRe> there is a new constant to name it?
<Riddell> xdg_menu_dir or something
<Riddell> should be in every other KDE app
<JRe> okay sorry i will check an other package 
<KaiL|hoary> uhm, reconnect?
<allee> JRe: hint kdemangen.pl  (I'm late I know ;)
<Riddell> breezy kickoff meeting in #ubuntu-meeting in 45 minutes
<KaiL> hell, always such long channelnames ;)
<haggai> Riddell: thanks for the info
<Riddell> meeting now
<hunger> Hey, there really is a kubuntu-devel;-)
<hunger> Just guessed that there ought to be one.
<Riddell> welcome along :)
<Riddell> it's kept top secret so only clever people work it out
<Riddell> hunger: going to become a MOTU?
<hunger> Riddell: You failed! Or I wouldn't be here.
<hunger> Riddell: No plans so far...
<hunger> Riddell: I got little time on my hands... currently a bit more than usually though.
<hunger> But I am willing to test whatever you can throw at me;-)
<hunger> Lots of stuff they want to get into breezy... I wonder how kubuntu will keep up.
<Riddell> would help if KDE had any kind of release plan...
<hunger> Riddell: That is something for a business, not for a huge fun-project;-)
<Riddell> what's the business?
<hunger> Riddell: release plans, etc... that sounds very business like.
<Riddell> KDE's always had release plans http://developer.kde.org/development-versions/
<hunger> Riddell: The kde guys I met so far are more "lets all sit together and have some fun coding" kind of guys (even when dressed up in suits;-)
<Riddell> but now there is none, makes it hard to plan kubuntu when there's no KDE plan
<allee> Riddel: My 'worries' are not so much when does KDE and therefore Kununtu release ...
<allee> Riddell: In meeting lot's of gui stuff is mentioned and will be coded.   So how do 'we' integrate the 'new' brezy infrastructure into KDE?
<Riddell> we code like mad to make qt front ends for every gtk front end
<hunger> allee: Neither are mine... I am wondering how all the cool stuff will be implemented.
<hunger> allee: I
<Riddell> but I suspect kubuntu will always lag ubuntu in such respects allee 
<allee> I had a look into the bluetooth and networkmagic stuff   no matching KDE thingy yet that can be used 'as is'
<hunger> If they stick everything into the UI apps then there is little to salvage for kubuntu.
<Riddell> allee: kbluetooth?
<hunger> allee: Most of the networkmagic could be done below the gui...
<allee> Yeah, kdebluetooth is good but lacking all the integration  (yet).   Makebe mutoman will/can help
<hunger> allee: Then that would only need to configure things and read a couple of stats from somewhere...
<Riddell> kdebluetooth works where gnome's stuff doesn't
<allee> hunger: agreed, but you need a GUI that fits on the 'networkmagic' work.
<hunger> allee: I can get by without;-)
<hunger> allee: If I configure with a editor or something... I just hope thom will do the right thing.
<allee> hunger: he, he.    I (can and do) without GUI.   But you and me is then not the 'average kunbuntu user'
<hunger> allee: Well, I am egozentric: I do think of myself first.
<allee> hunger: my users kill we, when I do it like you ;)
<hunger> allee: So would mine if I'd tell them;-)
<allee> Riddell: will you amu, haggai and ??? monitor the breezy topic that will need UI stuff?
<Riddell> allee: certainly will
<allee> or any suggestion, how best to monitor this stuff?  subscribing to ubuntu-devel is too much traffic :(
<allee> Riddell: will you update  KubuntuRoadmap  or something else so everyone interested in Kunbutu can check what's needed?
<Riddell> allee: start a wiki page
<Riddell> I think the specs (like KubuntuRoadmap) are frozen
<allee> Ah frozen (saw UDU wiki today the first  time)
<hunger> allee: They do hide their secrets well, these ubuntu people;-)
<Riddell> it has been in the /topic of #kubuntu for the last week
<allee> Riddell: I (can) only look at #kunbutu if allee bluetooth or digikam are mentioned :(
<allee> allee: IRC easily eats all free time ;)
<hunger> ksysguard reports my system to run at its max. frequency. /sys claims it isen't. Who got it wrong?
<Riddell> presumably max frequency is the default
<hunger> Riddell: ksysguard did report the proper values recently.
<hunger> Riddell: (before powernowd broke).
<KaiL> hunger: go back to 0.90 :)
<hunger> KaiL: 0.90?
<KaiL> old powernowd
<KaiL> here ksysguard shows 1GHz, /proc/cpuinfo too
<KaiL> and powernowd is alive ;)
<hunger> KaiL: powernowd works here as well again (after switching the kernel or turning of HT)
<KaiL> but not ksysguard shows the max clock?
<KaiL> eh, now..
<hunger> KaiL: Maybe ksysguard got stuck on max clock since it had to show that for the last couple of days due to the broken powernowd.
<KaiL> lol
<hunger> KaiL: I think I trust the kernel more than a kde tool;-)
<KaiL> afaik the kde tool only reads the kernel info...
<hunger> KaiL: And my fans tell me that the kernel is not lieing to me:-)
<hunger> KaiL: Looks like it does not anymore.
<KaiL> uhm, HT.. it's a P4 switching from 2.6 to 3.x GHz?
<hunger> KaiL: Well, I updated a couple of min. ago. There were some KDE packages... maybe something broke.
<hunger> KaiL: It is a p4 running at 400MHz...
<KaiL> P4 mobile?
<hunger> KaiL: Nope.
<hunger> KaiL: Biggest mistake I ever made: Never get a non-mobile P4 laptop!
<KaiL> you can switch the P4 so far down? wow
<hunger> KaiL: My coworkers actually call my laptop "the fold-up tower".
<KaiL> LOL
<KaiL> seams to be some "half-mobile-P4"
<hunger> KaiL: It is close to 5kg... nuff said.
<KaiL> the real desktop-P4 can't go below 2.6Ghz afaik
<KaiL> hmm, 17"? :)
<hunger> KaiL: Well, it does here.
<hunger> KaiL: Nope, only 15.4"
<KaiL> normally those are <3kg..
<hunger> KaiL: And they forgot the batteries too... added a emergency power supply only...
<hunger> KaiL: 45min without power and the box shuts down.
<KaiL> lol
* Riddell sleeps
<KaiL> as my Gericom laptop with a Celeron 433 from 1998
<hunger> KaiL: ... and never get the idea of actually using the P4 either...
<hunger> KaiL: The laptop will shut down then to protect the cpu from burning out.
<KaiL> less expensive for the vendor..
<haggai> Riddell: sleep?? now?
<KaiL> haggai: it's late evening in europe
<haggai> KaiL: which means Riddell is just getting going :)
<hunger> KaiL: Well, my boss told me the vendor I had to buy from... and this was the only box with a decent resolution.
<KaiL> you mean normally geeks now awake? ;)
<haggai> Riddell & I are in the same timezone but don't normally sleep at the same time
<KaiL> hunger: which vendor makes such crap?
<KaiL> and why does your boss like that so much?
<hunger> KaiL: Bullman...
<hunger> KaiL: Dunno.
<hunger> KaiL: He does not like it so much anymore... now that he got one there for himself.
<KaiL> lol
<hunger> KaiL: HDD broke down 3 times in the first 4 month...
<KaiL> wow
<hunger> KaiL: But actually the laptop of the others are pretty decent... not good, but ok.
<KaiL> maybe he'll switch to another vendor than
<Riddell> haggai: my flatmate said that when most people go to australia they end up getting up in the middle of the night
<KaiL> to something normal
<hunger> KaiL: and they over a 3 year warranty which is what my boss liked.
<Riddell> but I've ended up getting up at "normal times"
<KaiL> Riddell: LOL
<KaiL> hunger: well, if you need that every month.....
<haggai> Riddell: heh very useful that visit to .au
#kubuntu-devel 2005-05-18
<KaiL> hm, does anybody have problems with reading DVDs? being shown with a yellow icon (=blank disk)?
<JRe> loo
<JRe> i want to write a little guide on how to package a progran specially for Kubuntu
<JRe> what is the best format ? html ?
<JRe> re
<amu> JRe: no format needed, https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/KubuntuDocumentation
<JRe> amu: you think this guide is a good idea?
<amu> hmm, it a good idea, best place for it create a new KubuntuPackageing page, probably others will help you ... 
<JRe> okay ;)
<JRe> Anyone has yet got this error using docbook-to-man: /usr/bin/nsgmls:/usr/share/xml/docbook/schema/dtd/4.2/docbookx.dtd:112:17:E: "X20AC" is not a function name?
<dholbach> hellas
<dholbach> anyone of you in touch with VirgilNisly?
<dholbach> he put some kde packages on https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/MOTUNewPackages
<dholbach> but they are all *i386.deb
<dholbach> so i can't review them
<Riddell> dholbach: not heard of him
<dholbach> kio-locate and digikam
<Riddell> hmm, maybe I have heard of him
<Riddell> I'll send him an e-mail asking for the source
<dholbach> ROCK
<dholbach> when is motaboy normally online?
<Riddell> not sure, not seen him for a bit
<dholbach> his metabar_<version>.orig.tar.gz is missing
<Riddell> can't find it on the server, I'll e-mail him too
<dholbach> made a note on MOTUNewPackages
<dholbach> is FrancisGiannaros in here?
<dholbach> his server seems to be down
<Riddell> not here currently
<Riddell> francisg at gmail dot com
<Riddell> I can e-mail him too
<dholbach> cool
<hunger> Hiho!
<dholbach> is FrodeDoeving around?
<Riddell> he's on the server (frode) but not on a channel
<Riddell> hello hunger 
<dholbach> krusader seems to be already in
<hunger> Now ksysguard claims my cpu freq is 0:-(
<Riddell> dholbach: but not krusader 1.60
<hunger> That does seem a bit slow...
<Riddell> oh wait, it is in breezy
<dholbach> Riddell: apt-cache show krusader | grep Version
<dholbach> ah yes :-)
<dholbach> and please tell people not to package natively :-)
<Riddell> dholbach: well if you're going to ignore packages just because they're already in you may as well scrap digikam
<Riddell> what do you mean package natively?
<dholbach> Riddell: if we have the same version and nothing changes
<dholbach> no .orig.tar.gz and no .diff.gz :-)
<dholbach> Riddell: if somebody wants me to review a package with newer version or fixes, then it's fine with me
<Riddell> digikam seems to be the same version
<dholbach> i found some other manual merges from debian on the list already :-)
<dholbach> how close do you all work with the guys packaging KDE stuff?
<Riddell> we are the guys packaging KDE stuff
<dholbach> the guys putting their KDE stuff on MOTUNewPackages? :-)
<Riddell> fairly closely, I think they've all come through me at some point
<dholbach> you should tell them to use pbuilder, i ran across the 2nd package with "Build-Depends: debhelper (>= 4.0.0)" :-(
<Riddell> what is pbuilder?
<dholbach> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto
<dholbach> it builds packages for you in a chroot, so you can be sure the build process runs in a separated environment and you tackle most of the packaging bugs
<Riddell> sounds like good stuff
<dholbach> yes, it absolutely is
<Riddell> how would that help debhelper >= 4.0.0?
<dholbach> the first thing we tell MOTU hopefuls
<dholbach> the pbuilder just installs the crack that's in build-depends, plus the usual debootstrap stuff
<dholbach> in the chrooted environment the first thing will be: configure-run will complain
<dholbach> (because of missing build-depends)
<JRe> dholbach: i will soon send you the katapult package
<dholbach> JRe: you mean put it on  wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTUNewPackages ?
<Riddell> amu: could you look at this and see if you can confirm on a PPC or not?  http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=104091
<dholbach> JRe: because if you put it on the wikipage, it will catch more eyes
<amu> Riddell: confirmed
<amu> same here
<Riddell> amu: does it happen with all media or just dvds?
<amu> Riddell: only DVD's and only on a ibook, pb is fine 
<Riddell> amu: hmm, sounds like an ibook issue rather then a kubuntu issue
<amu> Riddell: letme track it down later at the evening 
<amu> KDE 3.4.1 Schedule
<amu> From: 
<amu> Stephan Binner <binner@kde.org>
<Riddell> May 23rd tagging
<dholbach> see you later guys
<Riddell> thanks dholbach, I'll try and review some packages later
<dholbach> take your time
<JRe> Pffffffff riddell i can't manage to move the desktop file
<Riddell> JRe: just make a new one, put it in debian/ and add a rule  cp foo.desktop usr/share/applications/kde  in rules
<JRe> okay because i was blowing my brain with autotools ;) ;) ;)
<JRe> Riddell: i put the cp in the install target?
<Riddell> yes, I think so
<JRe> Riddell: okay i put a dh_install foo/foo.desktop /usr/share/applications/kde it worked great!
<JRe> Riddell:  http://jr.falleri.free.fr/wikini/wakka.php?wiki=KubuntU
<JRe> i think it's good now
<Riddell> JRe: missing .diff.gz
<JRe> okay
<amu> and run a lintian katapult_0.2-0ubuntu0.1_i386.deb
<JRe> E: katapult: no-shlibs-control-file usr/lib/libkatapultdisplay.so.0.0.0
<JRe> E: katapult: no-shlibs-control-file usr/lib/libkatapult.so.0.0.0
<JRe> E: katapult: no-shlibs-control-file usr/lib/libkatapultcatalog.so.0.0.0
<JRe> Riddell: the diff.gz is here now
<JRe> amu: this error is grave?
<amu> it should be "E:" free
<allee> JRe: control: add home page url to long description
<allee> JRe: copyright:  needs a copy of the license used in source files 
<allee> JRe: if docu is GFDL add a literate copy too
<allee> JRe: I'm sure 'dirs' file can be removed
<JRe> allee: by docu you mean for the man page?
<allee> JRe: no docbook files
<allee> bib
<allee> not the manpage docbook file
<allee> JRe: rename menu.ex to menu otherwise it's ignored
<allee> JRe:  hint do yourself a favour and use CDBS for the rules file ;)
<allee> JRe: remove or fix watch.ex
<JRe> allee: okay there was so many error :)
<allee> JRe: Stuff like modifiing/moving .desktop  file should be mentioned in changelog
<JRe> allee: where do i put the license files? in the debian dir?
<allee> JRe: No error., no just polishing
<allee> JRe: everything license related has to go into debian/copyright
<JRe> allee: wich package can i take for reference, because i have taken konversation and the copryght file was a similar 
<JRe> ???
<JRe> allee: it's hard to find cdbs doc!
<allee> JRe: digikam ;)   There even a mv of a desktop with a CDBS rules
<allee> JRe: kalyxo had a good quick intro.  Never needed more for the first weeks
<JRe> allee: okay i have taken a look to the exemples: it's very good ;) ;) ;)
<JRe> allee: thx for digiKam package ;)
* allee hides ashamed
<Riddell> JRe: URL for intro?
<Riddell> allee, not JRe 
<allee> google 'cdbs' and 4th hit is a good one.  https://wiki.duckcorp.org/DebianPackagingTutorial/CDBS
<allee> Riddell: search debian-mentors there are lot's of refs.   There another very good page, only error is that at the end there's a KDE flame ;)
* allee ponders where his cdbs link collection is
<allee> JRe:  Impressive build-deps.  Nevertheless libc6-i686  is no good on ppc.   I would also remove  lib<x> if lib<x>-dev is already there.
<allee> JRe: I don't now katapult but I usally start with debuilder,cdbs,kdelibs4-dev and try it.  A later pbuilder run shows if something missing
<JRe> allee:  in fact i have made the build-deps using the script on the debian maint-guide may be it's not godd?
<JRe> allee: okay thanks!
<allee> JRe: the script is right, but you should do it in a clean environment.   See -686 gotcha
<JRe> allee: -686 gotcha ???????
<allee> JRe: using pbuilder before a new upload is much better than relying on the script (IMO)
<allee> JRe: the libc6-686 build-dep.   Other archs will not be happy.
<JRe> okay ;)
<allee> JRe: and tell upstream that Makefile should not be in the tarball.   Bloats diff without any reason 
<JRe> allee: okay i'll him! I have so many things to learn before beeing a good packager!
<KaiL> wow, high traffic here :)
<allee> JRe:  subscribe to debian-mentors list.   Much boring noise, but many educative threads 
<allee> JRe: When in doubt I first search the debian-mentors folder.  Hit rate > 90 % for me.
<allee> Hi KaiL, don't worry I shut up soon ;)
<KaiL> you don't need to
<allee> KaiL: tell it to my boss ;)
<allee> JRe: try interdiff, diffstat and debdiff.  Help you a lot spot update error, stale files etc
<JRe> allee: ok! thanks you for all your advices i will check the man entry of eveything you told me and try to make a real cleam package!
<JRe> allee: ;) ;) ;)
<JRe> allee: in fact the french version of the main guide is pretty obsolet
<allee> JRe: clean pkging is fun (except getting/checking updating copyright file)
<allee> JRe: have fun,  KaiL: now it's your turn ;) ,  all:  until later
<JRe> allee: thanks! see you later
<KaiL> yesterday somebody in #kubuntu found this: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=22135
<JRe> yeah kat is a good soft
<JRe> but still in early stage
<hunger> I hate apps that are to intelligent for their own good!
<hunger> kate pops up a window telling me a file it has in its editor was deleted, asking to reload it...
<KaiL> I'm just playing with splashy on my K6-2
<KaiL> quite nice
<KaiL> but then I see, how slow that computer really is ;)
<hunger> Failing to reload it assumes that the permissions are borked:-(
<KaiL> brrrrr, my test system really needs a more silent power supply
<KaiL> that doesn't sound very good
<uniq> anyone using kubuntu on ibook/powerbook ? - thinking of getting one of them.. probably a ibook 12".. 
<Riddell> uniq: amu seems to like them
<uniq> so i guess (k)ubuntu runs on them without huge problems? 
<amu> :) 
<amu> let's say works for me
<KaiL> hehe
<amu> prever the ibook, cause accu runs 2 times longer compared to the pb, pb has more power, is faster, has a pcmica :) ibook you need that fucking usb-wlan       
<amu> ibook need some tricky config that sleep is also supported, pb works everything out of the box
<KaiL> except WLAN?
<amu> 12" ibook compared with the 15" pb, finally the is a price difference :) probably a 12" pb rocks, never owned such a thing :) proably if there's a new G5 12" i'll try :)    
<amu> right, wlan never works, till broadcom will publish their specs, compared to M$, it's like M$ put their OS under the gpl :)  
<KaiL> lol
<KaiL> is there something like ndiswrapper for ppc?
<amu> nope
<amu> well, on the older alu-books or older ibooks ( the first series ) wlan works ( 11mbit )  
<KaiL> that one isn't made by broadcom?
<amu> Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g
<KaiL> that's the so called "airport extreme"?
<amu> yep
<amu> the other, 11mbit, it's just airport
<amu> This chipset is a broadcom 4301 chipset. The drivers for this chipset can not be released by the manafacturers because this card has the ability to broadcast in a spectrum that is reserved for military use.
<amu>  Because of this, broadcom imposes these limitations in software. By releasing the specifications on how to get this card to work, they may be inadvertantly allowing people to broadcast on a restricted frequency, and therefore making them liable.
<amu> 
<KaiL> lol, and they think, nobody can hack the normal driver to do this too? Idiots...
<amu> they tried but noone was offical successful :) even with a mofified ndiswrapper 
<KaiL> ...official
<KaiL> if you are, you'll have some big holes in your door next day? ;)
<amu> :)
<uniq> shit.. why didn't i focus on this channel.. 
<uniq> i ordered the ibook 12".. 
<uniq> amu: how do you solve the wlan-issue? 
<amu> on the ibook with usb-wlan 
<uniq> ok.. any card you can recommend? 
<amu> about 20Euro for a Dlink DWL-122 
<uniq> support for kismet and all?
<amu> never tried :) i'll not do such illegal scan things *g* 
<uniq> illegal? :)
<amu> ;-)
<uniq> to put it in another way.. i have a 3com atmel based.. that can't find any accesspoints by itself.
<amu> you should ask you administraor about access *runningaway* 
<uniq> do you call the airport administration to get the essid and stuff for the public wlan? :)
<amu> ;) 
<uniq> DWL-122 on it's way :)
<uniq> amu: you think i should cancel the ibook order and get the powerbook? 
<uniq> the only big thing is sleep right? - do I pay the extra $ to get 1.5Ghz, dvd-r and the extra firewire-port? :)
<uniq> I'll leave it with the ibook.. 
<amu> uniq: depends what you need and how much money you want spend :) 
<amu> you get a ibook for 900E a pb costs 1600E
<uniq> I ordered the ibook 12", 512M, 60G, no bluetooth.
<amu> firefire never used it realy, my extern hdd support both, usb is fast enough and just works 
<uniq> I think it'll fit my needs well.. 
<uniq> I'm basically just replacing a huge noisy monster of a fujitsu amd64-thingie.. 
<amu> DVD, dont need it also, i've 2 desktops with DVD burners ... so save to money and order 1 gig ram  
<uniq> I've burned one dvd on this laptop.. just to test.. don't need it.
<uniq> I've got a amd64 3700+.. it's running at 800mhz (out of 2.4Ghz) don't need it.. 
<amu> yep, sometimes it's easier, well but i can park them on the hdd and move it to the desktop 
<amu> so DVD isnt realy usefull for me 
<uniq> do you have sleep working?
<amu> yep
<allee> uniq: no bluetooth?  Pity (IMHO) one kdebluetooth tester less ;)
<uniq> allee: well.. I can get a usb-thingie to support you :)
<allee> I'll make a note ;)
<uniq> I'll find a cheap usb-thing and add it to the dwl-122 order i just submitted :)
<uniq> amu: thanks for the info :)
<uniq> and g'nite to all.
<amu> uniq: n,p i'm sure, there will be soon more questions :) 
#kubuntu-devel 2005-05-19
<allee> amu: as PPC developer: are you aware of any debian/rules hack to pass -DWORDS_BIGENDIAN to g++?
<allee> amn: background, digikam 0.7.2 backport of kde svn : svn diff -u 411787:411788   without bloating the diff with the hole configure and Makefile.in stuff
<JRe> lo
<KaiL> morning
<haggai> moin
<JRe> anyone have try kcheckgmail?
<haggai> allee: there is a technique often used to implement things like DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS=debug in debian/rules.  Is the packaging cdbs based?
<allee> hi all
<allee> haggai: yes digikam cdbs based.  AFAIR 'debug' stuff uses configure --enable-debug(=full).  Nevertheless I'll check cdbs rules files.  Thx.
<haggai> allee: in that case you can set CXXFLAGS
<allee> haggai: thx I'll try tonight
<JRe> allee: Okay i have rebuild katapult with ehanced changelog, copyrith, less deps and cdbs thanks to your advices
<allee> JRe: quick look  (2 min until lunch)
<JRe> better do this after lunch ;) good appetite!
<allee> JRe: yeah, look like I looked at the yesterdays diff.  Later ;)
<JRe> okay everything uploaded: http://jr.falleri.free.fr/wikini/wakka.php?wiki=KubuntU, no lintian errors
<JRe> i want to add a page KubuntuPackagingGuide, which is the best place to put the link in the wiki?
<Riddell> JRe: from Kubuntu
<JRe> Riddell: okay
<JRe> allee: packages are ready, take a look to KubuntuPackagingGuide when you have time
<allee> JRe: copyright file:  the copyright: section is really licsense: one.   For copyright: section  grep -i copyright at least all files. kdesdk has a lisensecheck tool that will tell you if everything is 'really' GPL
<jre_> ???
<allee> JRe: diff contains a unnecessary katapult.1 file.  Why wasn't it done by the clean/katapult in rules?? (a check with diffstat uncoveres such problems)
<allee> JRe: you write Copyright:
<allee> and then software is GPL
<allee> GPL is the license not the copyright.
<allee> JRe: control Matter of taste of course:  both, short and long description could be a bit longer
<allee> JRe: control: you specify the tar file instead of the homepage in long desc
<JRe> okay!!!!!!!!
<JRe> allee: understands now
<JRe> allee: can i tell all the software copryght the author, 2005 ?
<allee> JRe: Recommends/Suggests:  have you tought about what pkgs katapult may needs to be useful
<JRe> allee: yeah none
<JRe> allee: you mean that the clean/katapult rules does not worlk?
<allee> JRe: AFAIU  'all the software' is fine, but it's a good idea to use a copy of the copyright notice from the source file
<allee> JRe: yes,  because the katapult.1 is in the diff.  clean target is execute before the diff is generated.
<JRe> allee: okay i make the changes ;) but the package was better thaht yesterday no?
<allee> JRe: of course!!!!!
<allee> JRe: If I had not like your work right from the beginning I would not have spend any time with it.
<JRe> allee: thanks ;) i have learned many things with your advices!
<allee> JRe: all the stuff is final polishing.  I've seen quite some pkgs from official debian maintainer that weren't as polished as yours ;)
<Riddell> polishing it is what packages are all about, we polish so the users don't have to
<JRe> allee: ;)! But thanks too you all the packages i'll do next we'll be polished like this one 
<allee> Riddell: If katapult.1 is in the diff or not is something the user does not care ;)   But you are right we have to do your best to serve the needs of the users
<allee> Riddell: and last but not least:  you do really a great job for the users!!!!!!!
<Riddell> allee: well you've been doing a good job this last day, I'm sure I could learn some packaging techniques off you
<Riddell> allee: going to become MOTU?
<allee> Guess why I was lurking at the CC yesterday ;).    My main problem is free time and that have to learn lot about (k)ubuntu.
<Riddell> allee: are there any packages of yours we should review?
<allee> Riddell: and one of the standard questions:  what have you done already for ubuntu.  I realized that I had not much to offer for an application
<Riddell> find something to package?
<allee> last time I checked my debian pkgs were uptodate. 
<allee> in ubuntu that is
<allee> pkg new stuff is not that pressing for me.  Kubuntu has the stuff I need.  My (would like to plans) shift to  better integration and interoperation of pkgs ...
<allee> e.g.  autostart of digikam when camera is pluged in.   GUI support for networking at different locations etc
<allee> I've noted some udu pages during the last UDU irc meetings 2 days ago.  When time permits I'll try to help here and there.
<Riddell> yep
<Riddell> both good goals
<JRe> anyone is developping a kde-volume-manager?
<JRe> allee: victory the katapult.1 has disappear!
<JRe> :)
<Riddell> JRe: well the media:/ ioslave is there, what's missing is a kded module to do something useful when devices are plugged in
<Riddell> I think the guy was developing that but I need to check back with him
<allee> JRe: yeah!
<allee> Riddell: you mean enrico?
<Riddell> that sounds like the ddue
<Riddell> dude
<JRe> Riddell: okay! it would be a great feature for the users i think!
<allee> yeah, but maybe ervin, not sure.  Ervin in right now in #kalyxo, hint ;)
<Riddell> ervin does the non-hal stuff in media:/  he doesn't like hal
<allee> ah
<allee> JRe: packaging guide.  Good work.
<JRe> allee: cat .kde/share/apps/konversation/logs/freenode_#kubuntu-devel.log | grep allee > Usefull_Tips
<allee> Some pointers I miss are:  debian-mentors web site and mailing list. 
<JRe> allee: yeah right i am going to add a section about the copyrights too ;)
<allee> JRe: :)
<allee> JRe: Kalyxo also add a nice half page long intro.  Assumed a 'standard' KDE applications.  So these 5 steps and you get a deb.
* allee tries to find the URL
<Riddell> kalyxo still don't have dns
<allee> Riddell: mornfall hosts a copy somewhere ...
* allee ponders to install katapult  to search his book marks
<JRe> yeah a kalyxo can bu very useful :)
<JRe> guide
<JRe> okay goodbye everyone!
<hussam> hey I switched to breezy two days ago
<hussam> today I did apt-get 
<hussam> there
<hussam> there's a new dbus packae
<hussam> *package
<hussam> but to install it, syanptic says it has to remove kdebase, what should I do?
<hussam> anybody here?
<Riddell> hussam: probably not much you can do until we upload a new kdebase
<Riddell> which will be either when the g++ transition happens or kde 3.4.1
<hussam> Riddell: but kde 3.4.1 isn't anytime soon
<hussam> is it?
<Riddell> about 3 weeks
<amu> The following packages have been kept back:
<amu>   dbus-1-utils hal hal-device-manager pmount python2.4-dbus
<amu> hussam: so i sould not upgrade my breezy 
<hussam> amu: i'm getting: 
<hussam> amu: dbus-1-utils hal libgnomevfs2-0 libgnomevfs2-common pmount python2.4-dbus
<hussam> kept back
<hussam> but all of which can be installed if I remove kdebase
<hussam> which I'm not going to
<amu> understandable ;)
<hussam> amu: but Riddell says they will upgrade kdebase in 3 weeks to work again
<hussam> well, I guess I'll have to wait
<hussam> brb
<hunger> So we have to live with held back packages for the next couple of weeks?
<amu> hussam: sounds nice ;)
<Riddell> hunger: depends when the g++ transition happens
* hunger sighs. I hate not being able to be cutting edge:-)
<hunger> Riddell: Ah. Well, it makes sense to wait for that.
* hunger grumbles.
<hussam> amu: I just asked in #kde and they say kde 3.4.1 will be tagged on the 23 and released a week after
<amu> hussam: great ;)
<hunger> Any highlights in 3.4.1 or is it just bugfixes?
<hunger> Sounds like the latter, but you never know...
<hussam> Riddell: is there anyway I can rebuild this new dbus so that I don't have to remove kdebase?
<Riddell> hussam: you could rebuild kdebase
<hussam> I'm very familiar with rebuilding rpms but this is the first time I use a debian based distro
<Riddell> apt-get source kdebase && cd kdebase-3.4.0 ** debuild
<hunger> hussam: apt-get source kdebase to grab the source, dpkg-build* to rebuild.
<uniq> rebuilding is pretty easy.. 'apt-get source -b package'
<Riddell> apt-get source kdebase && cd kdebase-3.4.0 && debuild
<Riddell> or like uniq says
<hunger> hussam: Very easy...
<hussam> so I install dbus and remove kdebase
<hussam> than build kdebase and install it
<hussam> ?
<uniq> yes.
<hussam> ok thanks
<hussam> I'll do that tonight
* hunger wonders whether hussam could upload his new deb...
<hussam> one last question, will rebuilding automatically fix the dependency issue or do I have to edit some spec file before I rebuild?
<Riddell> should fix it automatically
<Riddell> hussam: check debian/control for dbus version though
<Riddell> allee: we've had a request to package knoda...just incase you were looking for something :)
<allee> Riddell: lastest knoda is in sid/sarge.  Shouldn't be hard to 'port' (exercise to the reader) ...
<Riddell> hmm, should auto import then
<Riddell> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/k/knoda/  by golly it's there
<allee> Riddell: seriously  I only started knoda once 3 days ago to look at it.  Pkg is easy, but who 'maintains' it?  I've no experience with this tool.
<Riddell> ah wait, doesn't look like it's compiled
<Riddell> http://people.ubuntu.com/~lamont/buildLogs/k/knoda/0.7-1/  miserable failure
<allee> Hmm, 0.7-1?  Last is 0.7.3-1 in debian
<allee> Does autoimport stop after one version fails to build?
<Riddell> not sure
<KaiL> and can only work better ;)
* #kubuntu-devel  [freenode-info]  help freenode weed out clonebots, please register your IRC nick and auto-identify: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
#kubuntu-devel 2005-05-20
<doko> morning
<doko> amu, haggai, Riddell: will you recompile KDE using -fvisibility?
<hunger> Any chance of finding somebody willing to rebuild and upload a kdebase?
<Jd101> will kubuntu get update to kde 3.4.x bug fix releases?
<Jd101> anybody knows if kubuntu will get kde 3.4.x bug fix releases? ( kde 3.4.1 , kde 3.4.2 ...)
<Riddell> Jd101: should do yes
<Riddell> doko: we probably should yes?
<Jd101> Riddell: thank you. I was hoping so. since they will be bug fixes and not new features.
<Jd101> Riddell: in #kde ,  someone said kde 3.4.1 will branch before the end on this month. imo, kde 3.4.0 was released by kde.org too hastily so I would be happy for a kde 3.4.1 bug fix relase
<amu> moin
<amu> Riddell: 3.4.1 has such a option ? ( -fvisibility=hidden )   
<Riddell> amu: I think so
<amu> as i understood, the deb are bit smaller, and only those, which use a lot of inline funktions ... right? 
<Riddell> and faster to load
<amu> rocks, now i can get it faster crashed *meducks* 
<JRe> is there a kat package for kubuntu?
<Riddell> JRe: nope
<Riddell> but I think they have a debian package, you could see if it compiles
<JRe> Riddell: yeah
<JRe> Riddell: it's  an unofficial package btw
<Riddell> see if you can improve it with your new elite packaging skills :)
<Riddell> http://www.tuxmagazine.com/node/1000130 "The Kubuntu Distribution"
<amu> Riddell: cool
* hunger sighs.
<hunger> Looks like I have to rebuild kdebase myself:-(
<KaiL_> you want support for new dbus/hal?
* hunger nods.
<hunger> KaiL_: Basically I want a up to date breezy. I do not care about dbus/hal specifically.
<KaiL_> maybe Riddell  is already woring on it?
<KaiL_> +k
<hunger> KaiL_: He wanted to wait for the gcc transition and/or kde 3.4.1.
<KaiL_> I love breezy - updates every few hours :)
<hunger> KaiL_: So do I:-)
<KaiL_> bah
<KaiL_> he waits to much
<hunger> KaiL_: But that does not help if they are blocked by sensible maintainers that do not want to waste their precious time on updatejunkies like us.
<KaiL_> apt-cache rdepends dbus-1 ...long list...
<KaiL_> maybe there's more than just a recompile needed
<hunger> KaiL_: Somebody started to rebuild kdebase yesterday... Too bad he is not around to report his findings.
<JRe> allee: Wow i have made a package using the cdbs patch utilities it's impressive!
<JRe> A kat package for kubuntu is comming ;) !
<KaiL_> kat uploaded?
<JRe> yes
<JRe> 0.5.1
<JRe> it works man i need to edit a manpage :( the copryght :(
<JRe> it works BUT
<JRe> allee: automatic control management is very good too ;)
<hunger> JRe: Where is the kat deb? Can I test it?
<JRe> hunger: Kat is a file indexer for Kde
<JRe> hunger: i polish the package and give it to you!
<JRe> hunger: take a look here http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=22135
<hunger> JRe: I know what it is, that is why I am asking where I can get it:-)
<JRe> hunger: you want that i put a test version just right now are you prefere waiting to the copyright file to be written?
<hunger> JRe: I am just volunteering to test whenever you are ready.
<JRe> hunger: okay i will notify you in few hours ;)
<hunger> JRe: I'll use whatever you think worth testing.
<doko> amu, Riddell, haggai: please no new qt-x11-free upload until Monday
<Riddell> doko: ok
* amu tries the 3.3.4 one 
<doko> amu: I have the 3.3 already converted ... *slap*
<amu> doko: do you have a buildlog? 
<doko> not yet
<doko> amu: something wrong?
<amu> doko: nope, just interessting
<doko> uploading packages to chinstrap:~doko/cxxbin/
<KaiL_> Riddell: now it's going to get even more funny with breezy
<Riddell> KaiL_: what is?
<KaiL_> apt-get now wants to remove kdebase-kio-plugins and everything depending on it
<amu> KaiL_: wait for the new qtlibs :) that's real fun *eg* 
<hunger> amu: You bastards are breaking my box. ;-)
<hunger> amu: Man, this is the fun of using a development distri!
* hunger likes it.
<KaiL_> that's why I have my K6-2
<KaiL_> at least one box, which doesn't break ;)
<hunger> Fun and excitement whenever upgrading something, the challenge of comming up with excuses whenever your boss needs you to do something:-)
<hunger> KaiL_: I can always roll back the upgrades... no need to have a old box sit around.
<KaiL_> hunger: year, apt-get install package/hoary is always a good way to get something back to work
<KaiL_> but one think I know:
<KaiL_> one day, maybe with the breezy release, this box will finally get a reinstall - here's to much debian leftover
<KaiL_> afaik it's potato -> woody -> sarge -> hoary -> breezy
<KaiL_> ...so maybe a reinstall won't be the worst idea
<hunger> KaiL_: I do snapshots before upgrading... so I can examine the changes and back them out manually.
<hunger> KaiL_: If everything breaks I can tar up the old state and copy that over the new one;-)
<KaiL_> also a way
<hunger> KaiL_: That screws up the dpkg db though:-( I tend to forget to snapshot /var;-)
<JRe> http://jr.falleri.free.fr/fichiers/kubuntu/kat/
<JRe> for those who wants to test
<KaiL_> what a timing - I just cleaned out the old one ;)
<JRe> ;)
<hunger> Why do all the kde apps need such an annoying intro-screen nowadays?
<hunger> JRe: Help does not work for me... is that missing in the original?
* KaiL_ hates splash screens, could you disable that? :)
<JRe> yeah
* KaiL_ let's it import every possible information from /home/KaiL *g*
<JRe> so what do you thinks about the package?
<JRe> kail seems to not appreciate at all ;)
<hunger> Looks good to me.
<hunger> JRe: You might want to add a help page saying that no help is available.
<hunger> JRe: otherwise you might get bugreports about that:-)
<JRe> ;)
<Riddell> anyone got quark, photoshop or illustrator and want to design the kubuntu CDs?
<KaiL> hmm
<KaiL> needs a little bit to much RAM, if you ask me
* hunger does not see kat handle pdfs...
<hunger> Riddell: I do not use proprietary SW in non-business settings.
<KaiL> hunger: it read the meta infos from pdfs
<hunger> KaiL: I want the text, not the meta info...
<hunger> KaiL: Nobody ever puts anything useful into the meta fields anyway:-)
<hunger> JRe: Looks like you did good work.
<KaiL> the app isn't really ready, but the package looks ok for me
<JRe> hunger: thanx ;)
<hunger> JRe: The deb works for me, the list of files seems to be OK, 
<JRe> the diffstat is quite good, also ;) 
<JRe> no unneeded file
<JRe> hunger: okay i have contacted the usptream so that the patches will be included in the nex kat release
<amu> Riddell: tackat? 
<hunger> Well, kat needs some more work...
<hunger> JRe: But that is neither your fault nor unexpected;-)
<JRe> hunger: yeah but i think it's a good project!
<hunger> JRe: Still crashes a bit often... but that is normal for a KDE app:-(
<JRe> hunger: yeah you're right :)
<JRe> i hope that one day gmail will support khtml!
<amu> $ gmail
<amu> bash: gmail: command not found
* hunger twiddles, waiting for kat.
* amu looks for tango?!? the spotlight blubb
<JRe> amu: ???
<amu> err tenor 
<Riddell> sssh amu, tango is a top secret project
<hunger> Riddell: sssh? A secret ssh?
<hunger> Riddell: Super Secure SHell?
<Riddell> hunger: more super secret than that
<amu> topsec ? :) On LinuxPlanet, Kurt Pfeifle explains details about Tenor 
<JRe> :)
<Riddell> no no tenor isn't top secret at all
<Riddell> tango is super secret
<Riddell> which is why it's daft of this lady to have put it in her biography http://2005.guadec.org/schedule/speakers.html
<amu> Riddell: :) ups 
<JRe> waa tango project seems great
<JRe> ;)
<Riddell> hmm, no
<Riddell> it's the ximian half of novell being silly
<JRe> !
* hunger saw Scotts presentation at fosdem.
* hunger sighs... kat tried to index /proc.
<Riddell> hunger: that means we must have been in the same room
<JRe> hunger: try /usr/share/doc
<JRe> hunger: the kat upstream wonders if the kat package will be in the universe?
<Riddell> should be, just needs me and a couple of others to review it
<JRe> okay i reply this to him
<JRe> Riddell: should make an author section in KubuntuPackagingGuide to thanks the debian guide author, allee, cdbs tutorial author, ...
<JRe> ???
<Riddell> JRe: if you wish
<JRe> Riddell: okay
<allee> JRe: How about poke cdbs tut authors a bit too ;)  They flame KDE, so I guess a little (ironic) note with a smiley can't hurt ;)
<amu> JRe: cool stuff that KubuntuPackagingGuide
<JRe> allee: yeah they have flamed KDE but they have take it out from the new version
<JRe> allee: but i will add a funny note, you're right
<JRe> amu: thanks :)
<allee> JRe: really? it still was there yesterday.  checking ...
<dato> JRe: "take it out" what, and from were?
<JRe> dato: https://perso.duckcorp.org/duck/cdbs-doc/cdbs-doc.xhtml => no more kde flame
<dato> ah, right. the tutorial. nvm, then.
<JRe> allee: he does not update the wiki anymore
<hunger> Riddell: I had kat index / :-)
<allee> JRe: right, I've seen the note.  But because was _this_ the page I read 'long' ago.  I didn't look for another version.  The flame version is also #4 in google.
<JRe> hunger: you have indexed /proc?
<JRe> allee: okay i have made a joke on him :)
<allee> ;)   I hope they don't get it wrong.  They did a create job!
<allee> JRe: and you too
<JRe> allee: thanks :)
<hunger> How do you update the DB?
<JRe> Riddell: are the kubuntu policies exactly the same than debian ones?
<JRe> hunger: i don't have any idea 
<hunger> JRe: I guess it does not yet work.
<JRe> hunger: the package or the program?
<hunger> JRe: The program.
<hunger> JRe: As said earlier: The package seems fine to me.
<hunger> JRe: It is version 0.5.1 after all, so such things are to be expected.
<JRe> hunger: yeah i see it when i compile there was typical error of a 0.5.1 version ;)
<JRe> hunger: even some text are written bad, like tat instead of Stats
<JRe> hunger: but it's under active development!
<hunger> JRe: It can only get better;-)
<JRe> hunger: yeah and moreover this kind of application will be a serious advantage for kde
<hunger> JRe: Dunno... Something like tonor (or however it was called) is.
<JRe> waouw amarok 1.3 overview on planetkde ;)
<JRe> hunger: what is dunno?
<hunger> JRe: Whether kat is such a huge step forward.
<hunger> JRe: It and its kind are basically a overhyped grep ;-)
<JRe> hunger: yeah grep under amphetamine :)
<hunger> JRe: well, grep has current data at all times... which I do not see with i.e. kat.
<JRe> hunger: sure! i am also a great fan of command-line
<hunger> JRe: This has nothing to do with commandline.
<JRe> hunger: grep is powerfull with cat and for
<JRe> hunger: no?
<hunger> JRe: Generating an index implies the need to keep that current or the value of the information stored therein is going to dimish over time.
<JRe> hunger: okay i see what you mean
<JRe> hunger: yeah you're right grep is always up-to-date
<hunger> JRe: So there needs to be a way to keep the index up to date... if that has to happen manually then the whole system is meaningless.
<hunger> JRe: My parents will never ever figure out how to update some index or see the need to do so... they will just complain that Linux sucks, because it can not find their documents.
<JRe> hunger: yeah for sure it would be meaningless to do a half an hour update before each search ;)
<hunger> Well, I am positive that some solution will be found...
<JRe> hunger: i hope too
<hunger> Preferably some system wide indexing daemon (implies security issues)... otherwise lots of users will waste resources reindexing the same data all the time.
<JRe> hunger: because in few months, my parents will have kubuntu on the computer ;)
<JRe> hunger: basicly, it's the central point of such an application, no?
<opi> Oi guys
<JRe> lo
<opi> is that a known bug:
<opi> Unpacking replacement kdelibs-data ...
<opi> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/kdelibs-data_4%3a3.4.0-0ubuntu3.1_all.deb (--unpack):
<opi>  trying to overwrite `/usr/share/icons/default.kde', which is also in package knetworkconf
<opi> Errors were encountered while processing:
<opi>  /var/cache/apt/archives/kdelibs-data_4%3a3.4.0-0ubuntu3.1_all.deb
<opi> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<opi> after fetching security updates
<hunger> JRe: Not in kat... or so it seems, guessing based on the use of sqllite.
<JRe> hunger: yeah i had to install libsqlite3-dev
<Riddell> doko: can I upload a new kdebase or will that get in the way of c++ transition?
<hunger> Riddell: Fixing the hal/dbus issue?
<JRe> opi yeah i had this bug too
<doko> Riddell: thats ok
<opi> Riddell: should I fill this?
<Riddell> hunger: yes
<JRe> opi: solution: remove knetworkconf
<JRe> opi: install kdelibs4
<opi> JRe: nah
<JRe> opi: reinstall knetworkconf
<Riddell> opi: that's known, waiting on mdz to approve the new knetworkconf
<opi> JRe: dpkg --force-all will do the trick
<hunger> Riddell: Great! Thanks for rebuilding this.
<opi> Riddell: OK, I just wanted to notice you
<JRe> opi: yeah it's an other option :) :)
<uniq> --force-overwrite is enought force all is generally bad :)
<uniq> +,
<hunger> JRe: thinking about it: A global indexing service is not enough: You can not have the user's data in a central DB.
<hunger> JRe: So you need a system DB plus user DBs... and indexing daemons to keep those updated.
<JRe> hunger: yeah i would probably be the best!
<hunger> JRe: ... might be worse considering replacing man then, that keeps an extra index for "man -k" IIRC.
* hunger shivers, thinking about dozends of indexing daemons running...
<JRe> hunger: it would take a lot of cpu
<nanomad> just a quik questio...
<hunger> JRe: Think of a university server... those have to handle 50 terminals and more.
<nanomad> kubuntu broken now=
<nanomad> ?
<hunger> nanomad: On breezy?
<nanomad> yes
<hunger> nanomad: yes, Riddle has new debs, but does not know whether he should upload them yet.
<JRe> hunger: i have always had many respects for this kind of servers;)
<nanomad> hunger, hope he will upload them soon...
<nanomad> Riddell, can u give me those debs...'cause i need konqueror...and the IO slaves...
<uniq> nanomad: deb http://dev.kubuntu.org.uk/~jr/kubuntu/breezy/ ./
<nanomad> thx
<nanomad> why dont add it in topic?
<Riddell> and uploaded to breezy, should appear in a couple of hours
<nanomad> hope that...
<nanomad> thx for repos....just d/l
<nanomad> all working...except for apt-listbugs...
<hunger> Finally managed to log in again!
<JRe> okay bye evrybody!
<hunger> Riddell: Kontact broke during the upgrade: Kmail plugin is not found.
<hunger> Riddell: Sorry, false alarm: I had to deinstall kmail.
<uniq> kdebase-kio-plugins is missing on dev.kubuntu.org.uk.. fyi. it's kdebase too, right? 
<hunger> Is "icon for hotplug hds" supposed to work now?
<uniq> konq wont install without kdebase-kio-plugins.. 
<uniq> nevermind me.. duh.
<uniq> apt-get update is generally a good idea.
<hunger> The "icon on desktop on usbstick plugin" is supposed to work in ubuntu.
<KaiL> ideas for both of you: first look, then let apt-get uninstall stuff ;)
<KaiL> ...or better don't, if it's kmail and konq
<hunger> KaiL: Apt always does the looking for me!
<KaiL> hunger: and so uninstalled konqueror and kmail? :)
<hunger> KaiL: Apt did that to me;-)
<hunger> KaiL: I did not have trouble with konqi.
<KaiL> except it got uninstalled due to the dbus update? ;)
<hunger> KaiL: Yeap:-)
<KaiL> oh, there's new kdebase? :)
<hunger> KaiL: Yeap, but I installed that manually from Riddels site.
<hunger> KaiL: So the usual apt-magic did not apply... hence the kmail trouble I had.
<KaiL> aah!
<amu> Riddell: qt3.3.4 build fine now, execpt some brocken automerge depends  
* KaiL updates then
<amu> KaiL, hunger do you want the new qt-lib? 
<hunger> amu: I wouldn't mind...
<KaiL> I guess it will break everythink, which doesn't run away fast enough? ;)
<hunger> kubuntu-desktop still depends on the old dbus...
<amu> nope, builded that kde still works :) 
* KaiL watches this dbus update fun...
<uniq> hmm.. where is libdbus-qt-1-dev supposed to be? 
<KaiL> hal needs a cleaned config file..
<hunger> KaiL: It works is gnome...
<KaiL> maybe I'd played to much in that file before
<KaiL> gar
<KaiL> hmm, I don't see hard disks any more in media:/ - bug or feature? :)
<amu> misconfiguration ;)
<KaiL> here or in the default?
<amu> at your sys ... installed a brand new sys yesterday, it just works
<hunger> Damn... turned of device icons on my desktop. No wonder nothing turned up.
<KaiL> amu: with the new hal?
<KaiL> ugh, also no icon for my usbstick :(
<hunger> konqi fails to open the device now:-(
<KaiL> hunger: you onl get an icon for the floppy in media:/?
<Riddell> http://muse.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/kubuntu-sleeve.pdf
<KaiL> and same on the desktop?
<hunger> KaiL: Yes.
<KaiL> then that's not only me :(
<hunger> KaiL: The dir is even mounted in media.
<KaiL> Riddell: do you have your own packages running?
<amu> KaiL: old one, breezy & hoary
<uniq> riddell: where did you get libdbus-qt-1-dev from? to build kdebase.. 
<hunger> KaiL: konqi is just unable to read it.
<KaiL> libdbus-qt-1-dev - simple interprocess messaging system (Qt interface)
<Riddell> uniq: from breezy
<KaiL> pool/universe/d/dbus/libdbus-qt-1-dev_0.33-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<uniq> ok.. so my apt-cache and packages.ubuntu.com is br0ken.
<KaiL> Riddell: nice image!
<KaiL> p.u.c is to slow for breezy ;)
<KaiL> Riddell: nice that you recompiled it, but: it doesn't work :)
<amu> Riddell: sweet 
<hunger> I can view my usbstick in konqui in /media/sda1, but not in media:/sda1 :-(
<Riddell> KaiL: ah well, I'll take a closer look at it once the g++ stuff is done, thanks for the report
<KaiL> :)
<KaiL> should I file a bug? just to point asking people to..
<amu> please file a bug
<hunger> KaiL: A bug about what?
<KaiL> hunger: empty media:/
<hunger> KaiL: Good!
<hunger> KaiL: I was just going to report that;-)
<KaiL> damn
<hunger> Which package should I report "wierd audio cd eject behaviour in kde" against?
<KaiL> uhm?
<amu> eject ? 
<KaiL> wired in which way?
<KaiL> wierd..
<hunger> I insert a CD, icon appears, I click on it and do "eject". CD is ejected, icon stays forever.
<amu> xorg .. or loadkeys ;) 
<KaiL> oh, funny
<amu> kdebase-kio-plugins
<KaiL> hunger: do you get a second one with a second cd?
<hunger> KaiL: Just searching for another CD:-)
<KaiL> hunger: mail for cc in bug?
<hunger> KaiL: tobias at aquazul dot com
<hunger> KaiL: Next CD replaces the icon.
<KaiL> seams to have worked
<hunger> KaiL: Doesent work with data CDs though...
<hunger> Strange... works now.
<KaiL> dta CDs also don't work really good
<hunger> KaiL: All will be well in kde 3.4.1 (I hope).
* KaiL too
<KaiL> amu: now you, let's break the other half :)
* hunger agrees with KaiL 
<hunger> So far the hard part was broken dependencies on dbus:-)
<KaiL> better 1 week with a deadly broken media:/ than without konqueror and kmail
<amu> KaiL: probably some hours later, first i'll install it here, than on Riddell's maschine, if everything works fine you get it. 
<KaiL> first break your own - good idea :)
<hunger> KaiL: My konqui behaves a bit different from yours.
<amu> KaiL: sure :)   
<KaiL> hunger: interesting, I had what you described with a cdrom here
<hunger> amu: As a developer you should not risk your own system! Who will provide you with fixes when your system gets broken? :-)
* hunger grins.
<amu> ... it will not break *g*
<hunger> amu: I think that qualifies for "famous last words".
<KaiL> feature request (category: "you don't have? you damn bastards!" ;): system  restore..
<hunger> KaiL: You do not know tar? ;-)
* KaiL does, that ***censored*** didn't
#kubuntu-devel 2005-05-21
* lamont grumbles at knetworkconf/hoary-updates
<froud> African Greetings, have not been here for awhile. For breezy, if anyone is developing new apps that will need docs for packaging, please can they let me know. Thanks
<JRe> lo
<hunger> hiho
<allee> hi hunger
<allee> bluez-devel discuss how to handle BT pin helper for term, X11, KDE, GNOME...
<allee> it was mentioned that SuSE has something like that already.  I've no SuSE so anyone care to send me the pinhelper script ...
<allee> listed in /etc/bluetooth/hcid.conf?
<allee> I hope that for hoary we can get rid of the kdebluetooth info dialog: Please change pinhelper in ... ;)
<JRe> re
<JRe> we should upgrade the KCheckGmail package because the 0.5 version of the soft is not working at all!
<JRe> it can't even connect to the gmail server!
<JRe> i have tested the new version and now it's work
<amu> pool/universe/k/kcheckgmail/kcheckgmail_0.5.3a-1_powerpc.deb
<amu> http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=14927
<amu> 0.5.3a is the newest 
<JRe> in the universaire it's still 0.5 no ?
<JRe> universe
<amu> pool/universe/k/kcheckgmail/kcheckgmail_0.5.3a-1_powerpc.deb
<amu>                                        ^^^  
<JRe> amu: okay i was thinkng it was the 0.5 but why powerpc i have a 386
<JRe> amu: okay i understand now it's in the breezy one, i am using hoary
<JRe> amu: the hoary version is completely useless 
<amu> that's bad, cause everything from hoary will not be upgraded, hoary is static, except security updates 
<amu> i'm not sure about the status of universe, if it's also frozen 
<JRe> amu: okay ;) 
<JRe> doesn't matter i have build a new package from the debian source
<JRe> amu: but the package maintener must be experiencing heavy bug request
<amu> there isnt any static maintainer for the universe packages, if if for main, ex. fixed in breezy
<amu> i/if if/ex. 
<JRe> amu: ok
<KaiL> amu: mal hier Statusbericht:
<KaiL> - das logfenster is einfach leer
<KaiL> - das Ding muss als root aufgerufen werden, ohne das spter mal zu sagen
<KaiL> ...ein icon fehlt brigens ;)
<KaiL> ah, ne, is jetzt aufgetaucht ;)
<KaiL> allerdings ist das icon ohne kdesu
<KaiL> amu: ping? :)
<amu> Statusbericht :) .. about 
<KaiL> amu: for the future I think it can replace kppp, pppoeconf and knetworkconf
<KaiL> but for now it's only usable to replace the second. The other tools are imho better
<amu> KaiL: yep look great 
<KaiL> let's hope, it'll be more developed until breezy
<KaiL> Riddells kdebase failed: http://people.ubuntu.com/~lamont/buildLogs/k/kdebase/4:3.4.0-0ubuntu19/
<KaiL> E: Couldn't find package libdbus-qt-1-dev
<KaiL> uh?
<KaiL> *dang*  WHY ON EARTH THIS LIB IS IN UNIVERSE?!?!?!?!?
<KaiL> ..bug  filed
<amu> pls assign it to elmo :)
<KaiL> who made knetworkconf 0.6.1-3ubuntu3?
<KaiL> it needs autoconf in build depends
<KaiL> ./admin/cvs.sh: line 11: autoconf: command not found
<KaiL> amu: you? :)
<amu> *patch* 
<amu> ... no, but i can fix it 
<KaiL> <amu> pls assign it to elmo << to late
<KaiL> https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=10738 here, whoever can :)
<KaiL> something else "lost while building"? :)
<amu> knetworkconf, fixed
<hunger> hello
<KaiL> hi
<amu> KaiL: dont know, i check my uploads after a while 
<KaiL> I only tried 2 packages and found 2 bugs :)
<amu> KaiL: only Riddell and me upload them 
<amu> KaiL: fantastic 
<KaiL>  kdelibs_4:3.4.0-0ubuntu4 broken on ppc - this is now in the sourcecode
<KaiL> knoda sits depending on some "libhk", whatever that is
<KaiL> ok, now my luck has ended *g*
<amu> hmm any status about kdebluetooth ? 
<KaiL> no k*bluetooth
<haggai> amu: knetworkconf, fixed <-- cool
<KaiL> lol, ever searched debian/sid for "bluetooth"? ;) only a lib...:)
<amu> probably there's a itp for it but no sponsor 
<KaiL> "itp"?
<amu> Intent to Package
<motaboy> Hi all!
<hunger> Since switching to kubuntu I hardly get any work done anymore.
<hunger> Whenever I get to my computer I first do apt-get update... and you always got some new stuff for me to try out;-)
<KaiL> lol
<KaiL> like back in the old days around KDE1.0, where you had fancy new apps every day
<hunger> KaiL: I should probably consult a psycologist... there must be a cure for deb-addiction, even if it consists of installing SuSE.
<KaiL> installing SuSE?
<KaiL> after that you REALLY need a psycologist
* hunger should get back to hacking...
<KaiL> amu: did you upload the fixed knetworkconf?
<hunger> KaiL: Not yet... I did not see it at least.
<KaiL> hunger: uhm, what? ;)
<hunger> KaiL: apt did not yet install knetworkconf here, so it was probably not uploaded (or processed by the servers) yet.
<KaiL> the servers didn't even try to compile it, that's why I asked :)
<KaiL> http://people.ubuntu.com/~lamont/buildLogs/k/knetworkconf/
<KaiL> ubuntu3 is the one missing autoconf
<amu> KaiL: yep, uploaded it, need manual approve from mdz  
<amu> -p
<KaiL> because it's for security?
<amu> hoary-update
<KaiL> or there
<KaiL> at least hoary ;)
<amu> if everything is done ... breezy
<amu> bbl
<froud> anyone got a word count method for gnu gettext files
<hunger> froud: I do not know gettext files... why does wc not work?
<froud> hunger: not quite, but I found a solution
<froud> for file in `ls *.pot`
<froud> do 
<froud> echo -n $file 
<froud> grep -v '#' $file | awk -F'"' '{print $2}' | wc -w
<froud> done
<hunger> froud: Good!
<hunger> Good night!
#kubuntu-devel 2005-05-22
<haggai> KaiL: you asked about kbluetooth, motaboy was the one to ask
<KaiL> amu asked ;)
<haggai> ah sorry
<haggai> amu: ask motaboy about kbluetooth when he's next around
<KaiL> https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=8052 I wonder, why this bug sits arround.....
<Riddell> amu: qt 3.3.4 compiled fine for me in my hoary chroot
<amu> package or the tarball? 
<Riddell> package
<amu> could you try it also with breezy 
<Riddell> building
<doko> kdelibs4 built fine using g++-4.0, uploading now
<amu> doko: how you build them sbuild? buildd?
<doko> against the libs at p.u.c
<elmo> kubuntu.org's going down for a reboot
<Riddell> elmo: what's the occation?
<elmo> kernel local root
<Riddell> elmo: how's our svn repository coming along?
<elmo> hmm, how do you want to access it; svn+ssh or https?
<Riddell> elmo: I don't mind but it would be nice for people without ssh accounts on the machine to be able to use it
<elmo> sounds like https then, which'll require a second apache..  I'll try and get to it early next week
<Riddell> thanks
#kubuntu-devel 2006-05-15
<Riddell> Tonio_: hi
<Riddell> superstoned: what's the bug number?
<imbrandon> anyone else here using ( or installed ) qt4 designer from the packages , i'm missing the widgets on the interface ( qt3 designer works fine ) and just wondered if its a bug in our packages or qt4 designer
<imbrandon> or hell even something i might be doing wrong lol
<MidMark> guys only a thing: someone could tell me in dapper which dma are on by default? None, all, only for hard disk...?
<OdyX> MidMark: I Think "all", but per detection
<superstoned> riddell: bug #43504 (i added my backtrace too)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 43504 in ubiquity "Partitioner crash in Flight 7 live" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/43504
<MidMark> OdyX: for detection? Because my brother on breeze with a 2 years old notebook has dma=off on its cd-rom, that is strange
<MidMark> breeze->breezy
<OdyX> MidMark: try with Dapper ...
<MidMark> OdyX of course I will update on june, thanx
<OdyX> MidMark: dma'ing your readers is pretty easy though
<MidMark> Odyx: via console I know how to do, best it's via gui
<OdyX> never seen such a gui for now...
<MidMark> Odyx: infact
<Riddell> superstoned: looks like a gtk problem to me
<MidMark> who maintains adept?
<mornfall> NOONE
* mornfall hides really quickly
<MidMark> you mornfall? :)
<mornfall> no
<mornfall> why would you think that? :)
* mornfall is still hidden
<MidMark> anyway I think this is a useful bug to fix: 39756
<apokryphos> bug #39756
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 39756 in adept "Adept doesn't stop waiting answers to question in case of error" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/39756
<mornfall> too late, unfortunately
<mornfall> release candidate was frozen today early morning (something like 1am)
<MidMark> the problem is I was wrong package for this bug, only yesterday I realize it
<MidMark> sorry
<mornfall> let's note it has severity "normal" which is far off the landmark of "critical" required to pass
<mornfall> no it was on a good package
<MidMark> ept or adept?
<mornfall> ept is the right source package
<mornfall> adept is the right binary package
<MidMark> ok, anyway could be a bug for a future dapper update?
<mornfall> no idea
<mornfall> i don't know anything about release update policy
<MidMark> mornfall: ok, thank you
<mornfall> i will surely fix it on devel branch at some point
<mornfall> the whole thing needs to become more robust wrt failures
<mornfall> i suppose it was hard enough to make it work well when apt/dpkg comply
<mornfall> when they break, it's another matter
<mornfall> not release critical though, since the tool is intended to be used on a released distro
<mornfall> where these issues are pretty rare
<superstoned> riddell: its a gtk problem? it hangs the installer on kubuntu live, for me...
<superstoned> see the last backtrace
<superstoned> i filed a new bug: #43986: crash live installer flight 7 (this one for kubuntu/kde ui)
<superstoned> bug #43986
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 43986 in ubiquity "crash live installer flight 7" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/43986
<superstoned> sorry the other one was for gtk indeed ;-)
<hiasll> how to enable digital playback in kscd on dapper? i cannot check the box, it's diabled.
<Riddell> superstoned: so how come your backtrace is for gtk?
<superstoned> http://launchpad.net/bugs/43986 talks about kde-ui.py, and that's my backtrace...
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 43986 in ubiquity "crash live installer flight 7" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  
<superstoned> so i guess no gtk there.
<Riddell> right
<Riddell> superstoned: in Dutch?
<superstoned> :D
<superstoned> ehm
<superstoned> tried both english and dutch
<Riddell> oh, you have two disks in your machine?
<superstoned> yes, that's right
<Riddell> I still havn't found a way to test that use case, my machines only have 1 disk
<superstoned> hmmm
<superstoned> if i can help...
<Riddell> superstoned: can you test it now?
<superstoned> well, yes
<superstoned> not 'fulltime', i got several other things to do, but i can give it a go.
<Riddell> can you edit /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/ubiquity/frontend/kde-ui.py
<superstoned> wait i'm not in the livecd
<Riddell> on line 771 change "unicode(choice, "utf-8")" to "choice"
<superstoned> i write it down
<superstoned> that's it?>
<superstoned> if so, i'll reboot
<Riddell> yes
<superstoned> ok
<superstoned> cu later
<mornfall> the qstring<->python conversion bane?
<Riddell> mornfall: yeah, what a stupid language
<mornfall> what's with it?
<Riddell> actually its the qstring<->python normal string<->python unicode string conversion that's the problem
<mornfall> ewgh
<mornfall> prepare yourself to meet more and more python though
<imbrandon> funny you all are talking about that, i just was messing with qt3/qt4 and python the last few days , converting all my php-gtk apps to pyqt
<mornfall> i imagine that for someone who's been coding GUI apps in C, python must be bliss in comparison ;-)
<superstoned> riddell: the change you gave me fixes the bug, the partitioner is now being started.
<superstoned> tought it looks weird
<Riddell> superstoned: too small?  try resizing the window a bit
<superstoned> the list ("number, partition, type etc") not high enough
<superstoned> yeah, fixed it
<imbrandon> stupid question though, anyone else here using the qt4 designer from dapper? it seems to be missing the widgets, dunno if its a mis packaged thing or if its a kde qt4 bug
<superstoned> you're good, riddell :D
<superstoned> haha
<Riddell> imbrandon: we're waiting on a sync for qt 4.1.2
<mornfall> imbrandon: what widgets?
<superstoned> well, i can't test anymore, i have no space for a install, but i might make space for a release candidate
<Riddell> superstoned: not high enough?
<superstoned> it wasn't, it is, now
<imbrandon> ahh ok Riddell , mornfall the widgets window like in qt3 designer
<superstoned> resizing window did work
<mornfall> aha :-)
<superstoned> not high enough: only the top things ("number, partition, type etc") did fit...
<imbrandon> Riddell, any eta? should i just grab the kde cvs source if i wanna play with it? will that make it difficult to change back to packages once it synced?
<superstoned> hey, riddel, bug fixed, i'm gonna reboot back to my installation :D
<superstoned> unless you want me to test anything else...
<superstoned> btw ROUND top corners windowdecoration, please, looks so much better...
<freeflying> http://www.kde-apps.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=39001&file1=39001-1.jpg&file2=&file3=&name=Knome
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> freeflying, http://imbrandon.sytes.net/snapshot1.png <-- better than gnome personal kde ;)
<freeflying> imbrandon: it's winxp, heh
<imbrandon> nah kde 3.5.1
<imbrandon> err 3.5.2
* Hobbsee jumps
<Hobbsee> meeting in 2 days???
<Tm_T> Riddell: this "floppy-fix" patch doesn't fit well to kdebase :/
<Tm_T> Riddell: I'm trying to do modifications by hand to see if I manage to get together something
<Tm_T> hum, there's only missing ~300 lines of code ;)
<OdyX> Riddell: I filed the bug I was telling you about the other day: bug 43990
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 43990 in kdeprint "Error on adding hplip (HP Deskjet 600) printer" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/43990
<raphink> hello :)
<jjesse> hello :)
<raphink> hi jjesse
<imbrandon> if anyone gets a line on bug 43962 lemme know please ;)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 43962 in Ubuntu "Hald won't start after latest updates" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/43962
<Lure> Riddell: I have backported from koffice 1.5.1 three 2-3 liner patches to close 3 LP bugs - are you fine to accept debdiff for it?
<Lure> (I still have to test them though)
<freeflying> meeting agenda hasn't been updated
<Riddell> Lure: sure
<Riddell> freeflying: please do so
<Lure> Riddell: will send you this evening
<Riddell> Tm_T: hmm, ok, thanks
<freeflying> Riddell: have we any special agenda this time?
<Riddell> freeflying: flight 7 feedback, working out how to choose a kubuntu council
<Tm_T> Riddell: seems like I have to look more closely whole thing what coolo has and try to find reasonable combination
<Riddell> Tm_T: you could just try using all the changes in his branch and seeing if it works
<Tm_T> Riddell: yu, have to look at it
<Riddell> freeflying: fancy fixing knet to include the fix mentioned at the bottom of this? https://launchpad.net/bugs/43811
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 43811 in knet "Knet crashes when you click on DSL " [Normal,Confirmed]  
<freeflying> Riddell: that's seems quite dirty
<insanekane> hello all ..
<insanekane> is anyone working on a PyKDE version of gdebi ?
<freeflying> Riddell: are you okey that use the dir in source,instead of using gpppdata.pppdVersion()?
<kwwii> OdyX: ping?
<OdyX> pong kwwii
<kwwii> OdyX: it appears that ffmpeg2theodora is broken in flight7
<OdyX> kwwii: ?
<OdyX> kwwii: it works here
<OdyX> well.. as far as I tested
<kwwii> at least, when I click on it to install it says "BREAK(install)" in red letters
<marseillai> kwwii: try in console to see the problem ...
<kwwii> marseillai: I am talking about using adept to install it
<marseillai> kwwii: yes but if it is a dependency problem it would help to see the problem !
<marseillai> no ?
<OdyX> kwwii: therefor !! ;-) Try ton install it in command line (sudo apt-get install ffmeg2theora)
<kwwii> marseillai: now I understand
<marseillai> sudo apt-get -f install if it broke something kwwii 
<kwwii> ok, gotta boot that computer again...brb
<OdyX> kwwii: have multi and universe actived ?
<kwwii> OdyX: yepp
<OdyX> well.. dunno then
<kwwii> I will install it anyway and see what happens
<kwwii> be right back
<OdyX> oki
<OdyX> kwwii: I'll be back later. Sorry.
<kwwii>  libdc1394-13 and  libgsm1 (>= 1.0.10) are missing
<kwwii> and it says "not installable"
<pradeepto> kwwii: hey there
* kwwii ist weg
<jjesse> did the last kubuntu-meeting take place and did any take minutes?
<Hobbsee> jjesse: yeah, it did.  was very long, and not a lot was decided.  not sure who took minutes for it
<jjesse> Hobbsee: thanks, the meetings are always at such a hard time for me to attend :(
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> there's one in...a bit over 24 hours...
<freeflying> jjesse: hi
<jjesse> freeflying: hiya 
<jjesse> what time utc?
<freeflying> 2006 05 10  14:48:36 UTC
<freeflying> jjesse: you r working on kubntudesktopguide?
<jjesse> freeflying: somewhat yeah
<Hobbsee> jjesse: see topic
<jjesse> freeflying: i'm trying to work on specing out the docs for edgy
<freeflying> jjesse: how about add how to mount fat partition using CJK locales
<jjesse> freeflying: is there a bug on that?
<freeflying> jjesse: no, just there has some issues for mount fat part using CJK, guys need specify the charset
<jjesse> so we need to help out with the desktopguide a section on CJK?
<freeflying> jjesse: that's will be fine heh
<freeflying> but can we any changes now?
<freeflying> but can we have any changes now?
<jjesse> freeflying: deep in stringfreeze, don't know for sure
<jjesse> but i can ask
<jjesse> is this just for kubuntu desktopguide or for ubuntu deskoptguide?
<freeflying> both
<jjesse> freeflying: do you read ubuntudoc mailing list?
<freeflying> jjesse: sorry, haven't subscirbe yet  :)
<jjesse> freeflying: mind if i post a question on it ot the mailing list and cc you on it?
<freeflying> jjesse: thx, I'd subscirbe to it soon 
<jjesse> mailing address?
<freeflying> jjesse: zhengpeng-hou#ubuntu.com
<Riddell> freeflying: if that's what is needed to get it working yes
<OculusAquilae> Riddell: hi
<Riddell> OculusAquilae: hi
<freeflying> Riddell: seems the dir can not be get correctly , if you are ok with this, I'd patch it 
<Riddell> freeflying: do it
<OculusAquilae> Riddell: Am I right that kdebase etc. is not translatable via Rosetta (I mean espacially the changes in kdesu and kwallet)
<Riddell> OculusAquilae: certainly should be
<OculusAquilae> hm
<OculusAquilae> then I don't understand rosetta :)
<Riddell> what changes are you looking for?
<OculusAquilae> The string change in kdesu and these in kwallet
<OculusAquilae> or better I don't even find a place where they could be
<Riddell> I don't remember any changes to those two
<Riddell> do you have the problematic strings?
<OculusAquilae> "Please enter your password." seems to be changed
<OculusAquilae> Riddell: "Please enter your password." seems to be changed (example)
<insanekane> Riddell: is anyone working on a PyKDE edition of gdebi ?
<Riddell> insanekane: nope
<insanekane> Riddell: k thanks
<Riddell> that would be very  welcome
<insanekane> Riddell: indeed :)
<Riddell> the tricky part is embeedding konsole into python
<insanekane> Riddell: i thought I should start it
<insanekane> Riddell: konsole ?
<insanekane> oh vte
<insanekane> rioght
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> it can just run konsole externally if necessary
<insanekane> ok hmm ... 
<Riddell> OculusAquilae: looks like it's in the .pot, let me check in rosetta
<OculusAquilae> hm
<jjesse> freeflying: did you get that email correctly?
<Riddell> 24.  
<Riddell>    Please enter your password.
<Riddell> OculusAquilae: the french have it at least
<Riddell> OculusAquilae: there in german too, waiting for your translation https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+source/kdebase/+pots/kdesu/de/+translate?offset=20
<OculusAquilae> ok
<OculusAquilae> Riddell: thanks
<Riddell> kwwii_out: are you doing the usplash for ubuntu?
<Tonio_> hey
<mornfall> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> mornfall: hi
<mornfall> Riddell: i have a patch for libapt-front, should i make a tarball?
<Lure> Tonio_: hi
<Tonio_> hey Lure
<mornfall> well, i guess that'll be easiest *makes tarball*
<Tonio_> Riddell: ping ?
<Lure> freeflying: can you confirm bug 39753 for me?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 39753 in koffice "kword: scim doesn't work properly" [Unknown,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/39753
<Lure> (I have no knowledge of scim)
<Riddell> Tonio_: hi
<Tonio_> Riddell: hey ;)
<Riddell> mornfall: whatever is easiest :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I discussed with lots of people at linuxtag, and most of them reported me issues with systemsettings
<Tonio_> Riddell: no bugs, but issues in its structure...
<Tonio_> Riddell: lots of complains reguarding a few modules missing, and some others that are placed in "unlogic" sections
<Tonio_> Riddell: I discussed of this with raphink, and we would like to work on that and propose an alternative structure
<Tonio_> Riddell: interested ?
<Riddell> too late for that kind of tihng for dapper
<mornfall> Riddell: http://lorien.mornfall.net:8012/m/libapt-front_0.3.7.2.tar.gz
<Riddell> but for edgy sure
<Riddell> mornfall: thanks
<Tonio_> Riddell: too late ? that will not change anything except patching a few desktop icons....
<Tonio_> Riddell: what is the issue ?
<Lure> Tonio_: have you seen bug 29691 - I agree with all points mentioned there!
<Riddell> mornfall: another adept soc application http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/soc-adept.text
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 29691 in kde-systemsettings "Improve organization of KDE System Settings" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/29691
<Riddell> Tonio_: that could be ok, although it does go against UI freeze
<Tonio_> Lure: that's exactly what I want to do ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: It won't, don't mind ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: all added modules are already in rosetta, since they come from kcontrol
<Tonio_> Lure: let's go ;)
<Lure> Riddell: do we have screenshots of SysSettings in doc - that what could be an issue
<Riddell> as Lure says
<Lure> or detailed instructions like in "arware section select Display"
<Lure> Tonio_: you should check with jjesse - I think he did docs and should know better 
* mornfall grabs more courage after first sentence
* Lure hides as he has not checked documentation for 3 months
<mornfall> Riddell: i suspect the poor soul doesn't know what he is trying to get into
<mornfall> Riddell: he didn't give the "my wiki" link?
* mornfall googles
<Riddell> he gives his homepage as http://ignieux.free.fr
<Riddell> he doesn't seem to be up with current adept features
<mornfall> that's for one, and he probably hasn't seen the code yet
<mornfall> which is more of a problem
<Riddell> yes
<Parkotron> Riddell: You're a citizen of the UK, correct? Would you mind if I ask you a quick, completely unKubuntu related question?
<mornfall> i don't want to be cruel but adept codebase (especially the underlying libapt-front code) is *not* beginner-friendly... at all
<Riddell> Parkotron: I am, go ahead
<jjesse> who was asking a doc question?
<raphink> jjesse: oh hi doc
<jjesse> raphink: hello
<Parkotron> Riddell: 'gaol' or 'jail'?
<jjesse> whats the question?
<raphink> no idea
<Riddell> mornfall: I think I'll add a comment asking what his programming experience is and suggesting he makes himself familiar with the adept codebase and comes in here to discuss
<jjesse> lure: you had a question for the doc?
<Riddell> Parkotron: ?
<mornfall> Riddell: sure why not
<jjesse> well i'm not really a doc, but a dcoument person :)
<mornfall> Riddell: the SoC rules changed since the last year?
<mornfall> when i applied i was rejected without a word of comment...
<mornfall> last year that is
<Parkotron> Riddell: Which word would a modern Briton use to say 'prison'?
<Lure> jjesse: Tonio_ has this great idea to change location of icons in System Settings (something along the lines of bug 29691) - would this break UI freeze in terms of Kubuntu documentation
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 29691 in kde-systemsettings "Improve organization of KDE System Settings" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/29691
<jjesse> Lure: not really in terms of the documenation, but it would in the official ubuntu book
<Tonio_> hey jjesse
<Riddell> mornfall: there's a web interface for ranking the applications that allows for comments and feedback, I never saw any such thing last year
<Lure> jjesse: do we document steps how to get to particular module and/or include screenshots?
<jjesse> hiya Tonio_
<Riddell> Parkotron: probably "prison"
<Riddell> Parkotron: jail is fine too, I've never heard of "gaol"
<Tonio_> jjesse: hum......... is the structure of systemsettings described in it ?
<raphink> hi Tonio_
<jjesse> Lure and Tonio_: currenlty the only screenshots are in the official Ubuntu, which Kubuntu 6.10 will ship with 
<Tonio_> raphink: hey, we're discussing the systemsettings structure
<raphink> ah ok
<freeflying> Lure: koofice has porblem with scim
<mornfall> Riddell: my problem with the way SoC works is that you just cannot tell from the application if the person behind it is worth anything
<Tonio_> jjesse: can't they be modified now ? :)
<Parkotron> Riddell: 'gaol' is the traditional British spelling of 'jail', but obviously it isn't used any more. Thanks.
<jjesse> Tonio_: i have some screenshots that show the whole structure, more like a screen shot of what it looks like when i open up system settings
<jjesse> Tonio_: it would be hard as we are in prodcution release
<freeflying> jjesse: got your mail
<Tonio_> jjesse: I don't think the first page will change
<Tonio_> only subsections
<Lure> freeflying: can you confirm the bug? I am trying to backport this fix, but do not know how to check if it works... :-(
<jjesse> Tonio_: i have something like this is how the printer section looks, how networking section looks, etc
<jjesse> if that is what you are talking about
<Tonio_> jjesse: unfortunately yes ;)
<Riddell> mornfall: I agree, that's why I like abattoir for having the inititive to come in here and talk to us
<Tonio_> jjesse: most changes are in user prefs and components sections
<Tonio_> I will not change "everything"
<Lure> Tonio_: it seems to be clear that this will have to wait for Edgy...
<jjesse> can it wait for edgy?
<freeflying> Lure: I can test for you, but I can not confirm that bug, problem with scim between koffice can confirm
<Lure> freeflying: ok, so you think it is more general problem than the one mentioned in the bug?
<Tonio_> jjesse: I think there are things that really disappoint the users
<jjesse> Tonio_ : just checked and i don't have anything about components and user prefs
<jjesse> so you can make the change on my end :)
<Tonio_> jjesse: I had several complains in linux tag and there are launchpad bugs concerning this
<freeflying> Lure: sure
<Tonio_> jjesse: nice ;)
<jjesse> Tonio_: see last message :)
<jjesse> not that my blessing means anythign :)
<Tonio_> jjesse: let's go then
<jjesse> i know that i want to have more screenshots in edgy for the documenation
* Lure thinks that Tonio_ should rather try raphink to sponsor upload as Riddell might not like it... ;-)
<Tonio_> Lure: We will discuss then ;)
<Tonio_> I'm not going to go arround to avoid Riddell's opinion
<Lure> Tonio_: I know, I am just joking... ;-) It is less than two weeks to RC, therefore I understand that only bugfixes should go in
<Riddell> I've not seen the proposed changes yes, still open minded
<jjesse> aren't the changes proposed considered bug fixes :)
<Tonio_> Lure: I know ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: do you want a new tarball of patches ?
<Riddell> a description of the changes would be more interesting just now
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay
<Riddell> I wonder who the twonkle was that put "Kubuntu InitNG frontend" on the SoC ideas page, we have about 5 applications for it
* Lure -> home - back in 30 minutes
<Riddell> .deb packaging GUI seems popular too, I can't imagine how such a thing would work
<Tm_T> good night ->
<mornfall> Riddell: it wouldn't
<Tonio_> http://pastebin.com/709706
<Tonio_> lure, jjesse any comments or things you would like to add ?
<Tonio_> ho RiddellI tried the livecd with the change instalation language, that doesn't work for the kde desktop.......
<Tonio_> it looks like the french language isn't on the cd am I wrong ?
<mornfall> and what the hell is kubuntu initng frontend
<Riddell> Tonio_: there's no languages on the CD, I was waiting for the new winfoss which came in yesterday, so I'm about to add a bunch of langauges
<Riddell> mornfall: turn on or off services in initNG
<Riddell> mornfall: except we don't use initNG and don't plan to
<Parkotron> Tonio_: "Spellchecker and  (what?) should be added to KDE components"
<Tonio_> Riddell: ah great ;)
<Tonio_> Parkotron: and "nothing", that's my error
<Parkotron> Tonio_: That's what I was implying. :)
<Tonio_> hehe
<Tonio_> Parkotron: any opinion concerning the changes ?
<Riddell> mornfall: adept-updater just succesfully upgraded me from breezy to dapper with no problems
<jjesse> Tonio_: seems fine with me :)
<jjesse> Riddell: did you have change the sources.list to get that upgrade?
<Tonio_> Riddell: any opinion ?
<mornfall> Riddell: wee!
<Riddell> jjesse: yes
<Parkotron> Tonio_: Not really. They all seem logical, but I a KControl user.
<mornfall> that's cool
<Riddell> mornfall: certainly is
<Riddell> "Sound and Multimedia should go in Hardware"  probably but hardware is already the largest section
<mornfall> Riddell: oh, well, let's take it this way
<mornfall> Riddell: no matter what hierarchy you make it will suck at this size
<mornfall> that's why there is no package hierarchy in adept ;-)
<mornfall> i haven't seen a request for one for some time now
<mornfall> when i started i was flooded with "it can't do sections like synaptic bah!" comments
<Riddell> sections are silly, you never know which section it'll be in
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes that's an issue.......
<mornfall> the last one in this style was actually insightful though, that is it may make sense to group items in change preview
<Riddell> "Spell Checker and should be added to KDE Components section" probably, but in that case it should be taken out of konqueror
<Tonio_> Riddell: well it doesn't concern only konqueror, but any compatible application, like kopete for example
<Riddell> "Regionnal and Accessibility should go in Personal"  ok
<Tonio_> Riddell: where is that in konqueror ? I don't find it
<Tonio_> Riddell: could we group printers, keyboard, mouse and camera for example under a "periphericals" category under hardware ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: I have it under settings, but that could just be me
<Tonio_> to make it less large
<Tonio_> Riddell: I don't have it under settings.... can someone confirm plz ?
<Riddell> "Application Chooser should be moved to KDE Components" possibly, but I'm not sure it would be any easier to find there
<Tonio_> Riddell: this is where complaining people where searching it, and it is where it is under kcontrol
<Riddell> and "Session Manager" presumably means kdm Login Manager which I think should go in system since it's not a user setting
<Riddell> Tonio_: ok
<Riddell> Tonio_: I'm not sure about grouping all those together, they would be harder to find
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes, true
<kwwii_out> Riddell: I did the usplash stuff for ubuntu, but I have not heard anything since the last stuff I sent off
<Tonio_> Riddell: session manager isn't kdm login manager
<Tonio_> Riddell: it is about the kde session, how to save it, application not to resume etc.......
<kwwii_out>  /nick kwwii
<kwwii_out> erm
<Riddell> Tonio_: is it in system settings currently?
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes, under user prefs
<Tonio_> but the logical place would be in kde components to me (and once again same that in kcontrol)
<Riddell> kwwii_out: I think you should sent it to dholbach, he seems to be the one uploading ubuntu-artwork
<Riddell> Tonio_: ok
<Tonio_> Riddell: so I'm removing sound and multimedia fropm the list, since it will make hardware too big
<Tonio_> and we'll improve that later with edgy
<Riddell> kwwii: do you have the SVG of the adept notifier icon?  if there is one
<Tonio_> Riddell: ho and last but not least, it seems no pot file contains "Personal" so that it cannot be translated......
<kwwii> Riddell: yes, I will send it to you
<Riddell> Tonio_: I think I fixed that yesterday in the kdebase upload
<kwwii> Riddell: do you have the different sizes for the png icons for that? or should I send them to you?
<Riddell> kwwii: yes I've got the PNGs
<Tonio_> Riddell: do we just need to wait for pitti's new languages-packs ?
<Tonio_> I really have to pinbg him, since it is a bit dangerous to wait for new packs.......
<Tonio_> it would be a problem to find issues 3 days before release
<kwwii> dude, I have so ruined my system with flight7
<Riddell> Tonio_: for it to appear in rosetta you just have to wait for rosetta to import it
* kwwii reboots
<Riddell> kwwii: hmm?
<kwwii> well, the old problems are still there...no trackpad, no bios functions
<kwwii> and then there are a few nice ones on top
<Tonio_> Riddell: nice
<kwwii> why can I find packages with the adept package manager that apt-get does not find?
<Riddell> because adept rules?
<kwwii> haha
<Riddell> kwwii: such as what?
<kwwii> I think I did something wrong, somewhere
<Tonio_> Riddell: pitti will build new langpacks this week
<Tonio_> kwwii: hey ;)
<kwwii> Tonio_: I bet it is all your fault
<Riddell> Tonio_: cool
<Tonio_> kwwii: hu ? :)
<kwwii> Tonio_: did you install a trojan on my machine at LT?
<kwwii> :-)
<Tonio_> kwwii: haha ;) I got a few, and a "screen" launched.....
<Tonio_> kwwii: but everything was running as a non admin ujser, so cleaning was easy
<kwwii> :-)
<Tonio_> the problem is that the guy used the "screen" to attack a company's server......
<Tonio_> so I got an email yesterday from them.......
<Tonio_> script kiddies......
<kwwii> ouch
<kwwii> stupid
<Tonio_> kwwii: yes......
<kwwii> hrm, I guess there is no inkscape package :-( that is my problem
<Riddell> kwwii: please send you ubuntu usplash to daniel.holbach@ubuntu.com  and  jeff.waugh@ubuntu.com 
<kwwii> well, no more artwork :-)
<kwwii> Riddell: jeff should have the last stuff, he was in cc
<Tonio_> kwwii: next time I will be more carefull with the security policy
<kwwii> I will send it again
<Riddell> kwwii: inkscape is in main
<kwwii> Tonio_: yeah, no shit, you could get in trouble
<Tonio_> I just though people in linuxtag would be "adult" and not script kiddies
<kwwii> Riddell: so the package should "just be there" or?
<kwwii> Riddell: I added universe, etc.
<Tonio_> that's the reason I didn't apply very strict policy on the machine, I just wanted people to test with "normal" access, except they where not admin
<Riddell> kwwii: as long as you have main enabled yes, only thing I can think of is it doesn't have any repository enabled except the CD
<kwwii> Riddell: yeah, that must be it
<kwwii> the wlan stuff does not work either although the computer thinks it does :-)
<kwwii> who made nano the defualt editor? not me, that is for sure
<Tonio_> Riddell: concerning systemsettins, do you want a patch or a new tarball ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: patch for now please
<kwwii> hehe, main was commented out "becuase it could not be verified"
<kwwii> does that happen whenever the network is down during installation`
<kwwii> ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: will do that, thanks ;)
<Riddell> Tonio_: I don't have Spellchecking in konqueror on a live CD so that was just computer
<Riddell> kwwii: yes
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay :)
<insanekane> Tonio_: patch ?
<Tonio_> insanekane: yes why ?
<insanekane> Tonio_: i mean, patch for ?
<Tonio_> insanekane: systemsettings, to reorganize the menus
<insanekane> Tonio_: ah ok :)
<insanekane> what does "Add Remove programs" supposed to do ?
<insanekane> mornfall: ?
<mornfall> work
<insanekane> mornfall: sorry
<jjesse> isn't it supposed to work like gnome app installer?
<mornfall> it's supposed to work as it's supposed to work :] 
<insanekane> mornfall: how does it work ?
<insanekane> err
<insanekane> jjesse: how is it supposed to work ?
<mornfall> it may be a bug if it's not totally obvious
<mornfall> System of a Down -- Aerials
<mornfall> insanekane: you see, list of programs
<mornfall> insanekane: with checkboxes
<mornfall> something unclear?
<insanekane> mornfall: well, the version i have shows nothing ... "No Results" ... i typed "kedit" in the search box, that didn't work
<mornfall> ah, okey
<insanekane> mornfall: yeah, thats what I figured it was ... but nothing like that is shown
<mornfall> are you on kubuntu? :)
<mornfall> you need app-install-data
<insanekane> mornfall: yep ... flight6 upgraded last night to flight7
<insanekane> mornfall: aah ok :)
<insanekane> mornfall: its a good idea btw :)
<mornfall> Depends: debtags, konsole (>= 3.5.0), app-install-data, kdelibs4c2a (>= 4:3.5.2), libapt-pkg-libc6.3-6-3.11, libc6 (>= 2.3.4-1), libgcc1 (>= 1:4.0.2), libqt3-mt (>= 3:3.3.6), libstdc++6 (>= 4.0.2-4), libtdb1, zlib1g (>= 1:1.2.1)
<insanekane> mornfall: but, how will each repository be able to add their stuff to the adept-installer ?
<marseillai_> mornfall: for office it only show OOo .... not koffice! :s
<mornfall> marseillai_: really? hmm
* mornfall looks
<marseillai_> mornfall: yes
<insanekane> mornfall: its wierd ... app-install-data was not installed
<insanekane> so, bug with the package ?
<mornfall> insanekane: check the above pasted Depends: line
<mornfall> insanekane: it has app-install-data in it... maybe you broke it? ;)
<kmon> Riddell: I've sent an updated version of my email.desktop debdiff. 
<insanekane> mornfall: i didnt build it
<kmon> Riddell: with spanish translation
<mornfall> marseillai_: no OOo for me
<mornfall> marseillai_: only kexi, kivio, korganizer and kaddressbook
<marseillai_> mornfall: for me only koffice ....
<mornfall> hmm?
<marseillai_> ii  app-install-data                        0.1.28                                  GNOME Application Installer (data files)
<mornfall> well, do you have "KDE" selected in the combobox?
<marseillai_> mornfall: i selected all .....
<marseillai_> for kde i've nothing at all
<mornfall> interesting
<marseillai_> lol
<mornfall> i have 0.1.22
<marseillai_> ah ....
<mornfall> no, 26
<mornfall> hmm
<insanekane> i have 27
<marseillai_> are you up2date?
<kwwii> Riddell: so after commenting everything in sources.list back in, there is still no inkscape
* marseillai_ is up2date
* mornfall isn't
<marseillai_> mornfall: i report ?
<kmon> why do we have kwifimanager & wlassist?
<mornfall> dunnow
<mornfall> i don't even know which component
<kmon> should kwifimanager be removed?
<mornfall> System of a Down -- Chop Suey!
<marseillai_> mornfall: kexi is in the list when i use no filter! but it doesn't appear for office filter ....
<mornfall> marseillai_: what office filter?
<mornfall> you mean typing "office" into the searchbox?
<marseillai_> mornfall: ftp://marseillai.homelinux.org/adept.jpg
<kwwii> Riddell: a dead adept process was still running, now it works
<marseillai_> even with unsupported and propietary selected ...
* kmon leaves
<kmon> bye
<marseillai_> ++ kmon 
<mornfall> marseillai_: what i say :)
<mornfall> marseillai_: typing office in there only finds things that have office somewhere in description or so
<marseillai_> yes but i'm french and i'm not always that what i say is what i think! :)
<marseillai_> mornfall: sure! but it should make appear koffice! a MS-user will type office .....
<mornfall> marseillai_: but that's not my fault it doesn't :|
<mornfall> marseillai_: there's no menu entry for "koffice"
<marseillai_> mornfall: i agree it's not your falt! :)
<mornfall> marseillai_: the only sensible way i can think to do that is via debtags
<marseillai_> i know you re not guilty
<mornfall> but apparently ubuntu doesn't care much about debtags
<marseillai_> i'm just asking who is ? :)
<mornfall> marseillai_: well, app-install-data i guess
<marseillai_> oki!
<marseillai_> so i will report .
<insanekane> mornfall: why is DPkgPM "EVIL" ?
<mornfall> insanekane: hmm?
<mornfall> wha?
<mornfall> i said that somewhere?
<insanekane> mornfall: ept/installer/app.cpp the following line was seen: #include <libept/dpkgpm-gui.h> // EVIL
<mornfall> aha :-)
<mornfall> insanekane: because the client app shouldn't know about its existence
<mornfall> (adept_installer in this case)
<insanekane> mornfall: oho
<mornfall> but it currently needs to
<insanekane> ok
<mornfall> insanekane: most of the "interesting" parts of the app are in libept/ for further reuse
<mornfall> installer/ is just a small state machine and some hardcoded defaults :)
<insanekane> mornfall: i was just looking around
<mornfall> sure :)
<insanekane> mornfall: whats the batch/ subdir ?
<mornfall> insanekane: batchmode utils :)
<mornfall> insanekane: adept_batch install <foo>
<mornfall> insanekane: and it pops up the gui for download and install progress
<insanekane> ok
<insanekane> ah cool
<mornfall> it's just a hack
<mornfall> the real thing will be in 3.0 :] 
<insanekane> aha ok
<insanekane> Riddell: hmm, debtags and libapt-front-dev share a lot of files
<Riddell> insanekane: installed or source?
<insanekane> Riddell: installed
<Riddell> like what?
<insanekane> mostly .h files
<insanekane>  /usr/include/apt-front/<some .h files>
<insanekane>  /usr/lib/libapt-front.a
<insanekane>  /usr/lib/pkgconfig/libapt-front.pc
<insanekane> Riddell: want me to paste it somewhere ?
<Riddell> hmm, yes
<Riddell> no need, I see it
<insanekane> okie
<Riddell> debtags has a copy of libapt-front, but it shouldn't be installing any files from it
<Riddell> so we need to fix up debtags to not do that
<insanekane> aha ok
<Riddell> fancy having a shot at it?
<insanekane> why not ...
<mornfall> :-)
<Riddell> probably easiest thing is just to change debian/rules to rm -f any files from libapt-front
<insanekane> aha ok
<Riddell> in the install rule
<insanekane> and I send a copy of the source tree ?
<Riddell> debdiff it
<insanekane> or some automagic way of sending diffs ?
<insanekane> aha ok
<Riddell> debbdiff old.dsc new.dsc
<insanekane> new.dsc ?
<Riddell> dch -i  to add a changelog and increment the version number
<Riddell> debuild -S  to build source package, that will include the new .dsc file
<insanekane> ok, i'll try that out
<insanekane> Riddell: ah, there is already an "rm" line like you suggested
<insanekane> i'll just copy it
<Riddell> insanekane: you'll need to make sure that's actually working
<insanekane> Riddell: of course :)
<Riddell> mornfall: ept's po directory is empty
<Riddell> surely there must be some translations
<mornfall> i have no idea how to pull them though... i did svn2dist --i18n-module=playground
<mornfall> and i have no idea if kdesu maintains language either
<kwwii> lol
<kwwii> I no longer have an "at" key
<kwwii> so where does one set the keyboard in ubuntu?
<Riddell> system settings, region
<kwwii> hehe, I looked under keyboard - stupid me
<Riddell> that is not a stupid thing to do
<kwwii> well, under region it says language is english but it is not
<kwwii> I mean, kde is, but the terminal stuff is german
<kwwii> I picked german during the installation to see how it worked
<Riddell> without a network connection it won't install the kde german language stuff
<mornfall> --> food
<kwwii> enable keyboard layout = kill kwin
<kwwii> nifty effect
<Riddell> erk
<Riddell> can't think of any reason why that should happen
<kwwii> I just want my "at" key back
<Riddell> kwwii: can you send me the adept notifier svg now?
<kwwii> Riddell: I was trying to do so....
<kwwii> when I noticed I have no at key
<kwwii> cut and paste still works
<Riddell> jriddell@ubuntu.com  :)
<Riddell> mornfall: what's the file ./ept/batch/adept_updater.desktop for?
<insanekane> Riddell: what package do I need to install to get dch ?
<Riddell> insanekane: devscripts
<insanekane> hmm
<insanekane> i thought i installed that already ..
<kwwii> Riddell: sent
<insanekane> Riddell: shall I remove rajeev@localhost and put your name there ?
<insanekane> Jonathan Riddell <jriddell@ubuntu.com>
<Riddell> insanekane: no, it's your change
<insanekane> ok ....
<insanekane> Riddell: so I should write it out to changelog.dch file ?
<Riddell> and launchpad does sensible things when deciding who to e-mail so it's not a problem to keep someone else's name there
<Riddell> insanekane: yes, and if dch validates it as OK it'll move it to changelog
<Riddell> kwwii: do you have the PNGs you made for that too?
<kwwii> where else in the system is a keyboard mapping defined?
<kwwii> Riddell: actually, I made a slightly different version with png
<kwwii> but I thought you had the pngs, so I sent you the older version
<Riddell> kwwii: the PNGs I've got have the triangle at the top, your SVG has the triangle at the bottom (which I think I prefer)
<Riddell> it's not a problem if you don't have the PNGs for that though
<kwwii> hehe, ok, I will send you the pngs
<kwwii> no problem
<kwwii> but somebody must know how to fix my keyboard problem
<Riddell> xorg.conf has the keyboard map setting
<kwwii> erm, yeah...good point
<mornfall> Riddell: no idea
<mornfall> Riddell: probably a mistake
<insanekane> Riddell: ok, i have sent the debtags.diff.gz file to your email
<Riddell> insanekane: thanks
<insanekane> Riddell: my pleasure :)
<kwwii> Riddell: sent
<insanekane> mornfall: is there documentation of libapt-front API ?
<Riddell> kwwii: thanks
<insanekane> ok, i think my viral fever is getting serious ... cya all later
<kwwii> raphink: ping?
<kwwii> me restarts X, rbr
<kwwii> brb
<kwwii> I give up
<Lure> Riddell, raphink: koffice debdiff on the way to your mailbox - please review
<Lure> kwwii: solved your keyboard?
<kwwii> Lure: yes!
<kwwii> randomly changed things until it worked
<raphink> Lure: got it
<raphink> I'm going to review
<Lure> raphink: it takes ages to compile - you have been warned ;-)
<Lure> raphink: thanks
<raphink> ok
<Lure> raphink, Riddell: any C++ bug that I should look into? otherwise I will dive into kdepim triage...
<raphink> Lure: i'm trying to debug kdesu
<raphink> if you want to help me :)
<raphink> I have half of the fix
<raphink> but can't find the test to achieve
<Lure> raphink: can you send me diff?
<raphink> hmm I'd rather explain it to you
<raphink> as it doesn't work and I've made several attempts
<Lure> raphink: I suspect I need to download kdebase?
<raphink> it's a bug on kdelibs
<raphink> Lure: did you ask freeflying to review your skim patches for koffice?
<Lure> raphink: no - he just told me that there are more than just this problem with koffice
<Lure> raphink: but the patch is from upstream and it fixes bug from b.k.o
<raphink> ah then fine
<Lure> raphink: I have included it as it is one liner, cannot cause side effect and closes LP bug ;-)
<raphink> sure
<raphink> did people on the KDE BTS confirm the fix ?
<Lure> raphink: kde bug 125867
<raphink> ok
* raphink warms his build server
<Lure> raphink: it seems that b.k.o is down :-(
<raphink> as it often is
<raphink> downloading koffice
<kwwii> @
<kwwii> see!
<Riddell> well done
<Riddell> how did you fix that?
<Riddell> mornfall: --i18n-module playground-sysadmin  is the tricks
* _Sime is having trouble with kdesu and systemsettings...
<kwwii> funny enough the difference between 104 and 105 keys seemed to by the @ key in my case
<_Sime> wierd
<Riddell> works well.  new adept uploaded
<Riddell> _Sime: what's the problem?
<_Sime> going to admin mode in systemsettings takes ages.
<_Sime> before the module reappears
<Lure> Riddell: can we assign bug 35582 to example-content package - I think this is really bad format to include as example
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 35582 in krita "dapper f5: *.Xcf not correct in krita" [Major,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/35582
<_Sime> Riddell: why does kcmshell use kioslave anyway...
<Lure> Riddell: or at least add task in example-content that they remove/replace .xcf (and krita bug stay)
<raphink> Lure: I'll build now :)
<mornfall> Riddell: ah ah, i'll try to remember that, thanks
<Lure> _Sime: is Sharing -> File Sharing module supposed to have Administrator Mode button (as message on top inidicates)? I am not sure, but I thought that Admin mode was there in previous versions...
<_Sime> Lure: possibly.
<_Sime> Lure: it does look like a bug
<Lure> _Sime: should I open one?
<_Sime> Lure: yeah, that's probably a good idea
<Lure> _Sime: kde-systemsettings or kcontrol? I suspect kde-ss (as this has changed recently)?
<_Sime> Lure: kde-ss
<Riddell> Lure: kwwii might be a better judge of that
<Riddell> _Sime: does it?
<Lure> kwwii: ^^^
<_Sime> Riddell: pstree says that kcmshell does use kioslave.
<_Sime> Riddell:  /usr/bin/kioslave /usr/lib/kde3/kio_file.la file  /tmp/ksocket-root/kcmshell9bSI6a.slave-so
<Riddell> hmm, to open a file
<_Sime> Riddell: I don't really know what it is doing. It *seems* to take a while to startup the ioslave though
<Lure> _Sime: bug 44094
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 44094 in kde-systemsettings "File Sharing module does not have Administrator mode anymore" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/44094
<kwwii> kde-ss has such a definite tone to it
<kwwii> :-)
<kwwii> you vill do sis
<kwwii> anyway...
<Riddell> kwwii: got an opinion on http://launchpad.net/bugs/35582 ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 35582 in krita "dapper f5: *.Xcf not correct in krita" [Major,Confirmed]  
<kwwii> yes, I will get to the example package tomorrow
<Riddell> ok :)
<Lure> kwwii: great
<kwwii> why wife and son are leaving at 6:00 and coming back at 20:00
<kwwii> I will have lots of time to concentrate tomorrow
<kwwii> that is such a fscked up bug
<kwwii> to keep krita from opening
<kwwii> I mean, all the files I try open just fine
<kwwii> I admit that I prefer gimp as well, and open it on purpose instead
<kwwii> although, if gimp is installed, then gimp should open
<Lure> kwwii: true, it does not crash krita here, but also does not display anything in krita...
<Lure> kwwii: not really a good example if it comes out blank in default Kubuntu app\
<Lure> raphink: you mentioned some hints regarding kdesu...
<raphink> yes Lure if yo uhave some time :)
<raphink> if you can look at kdelibs/kdesu/su.cpp
<kwwii> Lure: erm, yeah...it should simply open them with gimp
<kwwii> I thought it actually opened them, but didn't look closely enough (my xcf files are 16x16)
<Lure> kwwii: but gimp is not installed by default in Kubuntu - I would suspect each example file should open with some app, otherwise is not good example
<kwwii> it does display something, but nothing anything near the right pic
<kwwii> Lure: that is the problem, there are no real image editing apps included per defualt
<kwwii> I mean, I would rather use svg, but even that is out
<kwwii> I can see myself sitting making krita things tomorrow
<kwwii> hehe, krita shows the preview of the file correctly
<kwwii> oh no, I have been sucked into koffice hell
<kwwii> next thing you know I will have to make a kpresenter file
<Riddell> kpresenter is one of the better parts of koffice
<Lure> kwwii: does this mean that Kubuntu will have differen example-content or will we add just KDE specific stuff to exisitng package?
<kwwii> Riddell: yes, I would agree with you
<Riddell> Lure: we'll get a different package from the same source, so they'll share a lot of files
<kwwii> Lure: not sure about that yet, I assumed that I would add some kubuntu based content to that package
<Riddell> hmm, we'll have to think about how to do that without conflicts
<Lure> kwwii: and koffice 1.5 is a nice step into right direction - I am already using it more than OOo (but still much less than MS Office for work stuff)
<kwwii> kpresenter is simply not fun to work with as a designer
<kwwii> it cannot do much
<kwwii> in terms of design
<Lure> kwwii: but Kpresenter also uses OASIS, therefore OOo examples should be fine
<Lure> kwwii: and Koffice is not installed by default
<kwwii> good point!
<kwwii> I will add a few svg's though
<kwwii> the new splash screen stuff was done as svg
<kwwii> and I guess I could add the ubuntu splash svg as well
<Riddell> Lure: OOo and koffice don't often change opendocument files well
<kwwii> Riddell: pshhh...don't say that
<kwwii> kpresenter cannot open an OO file for shit
<Lure> Riddell: I know (just fixed on bug in Koffice on that ;-), but we probably can have examples that just work with both 
<kwwii> if I make really simple ones, yes
<kwwii> a bg pic, with a boy and some text in it
<kwwii> box
<kwwii> maybe even two boxes
<kwwii> I start making stuff tomorrow and we can all test it :-)
<Riddell> dannya had a decent kubuntu kpresenter file we could use in example content
<allee> _Sime: is kgamma replaced by guidance module?  digikam tries to start kgamma and fails silently fails :(
<kwwii> oh, yeah, I saw that
<Lure> raphink: I am at su.cpp - can you explain what you want to do there?
<raphink> sure
<raphink> ok
<raphink> do you have the patched version Lure?
<raphink> I'll describe the issue
<raphink> kdesu has been patched to use sudo instead of su
<raphink> which is great
<raphink> _but_ when we want to use the -u switch
<raphink> or "run as foo" in minicli (alt+F2)
<raphink> so my idea is to test when this is the case in su.cpp
<raphink> and in this case, set superUserCommand = "su";
<raphink> I tried checking when m_User != "root"
<raphink> but it doesn't work
<raphink> and I have no idea how to test whether we want to use sudo or su
<raphink> as long as this is not fixed, trying to run "run as foo" with minicli or kdesu -u complains the password is wrong
<raphink> because it tries to use sudo 
<Lure> raphink: you are sure that su.cpp is the code involved (I would hate to look on wrong place)?
<raphink> yes i'm sure
<raphink> pretty sure actually
<raphink> :s
<Lure> ;-)
<raphink> I've inserted superUserCommand = "su"; in it
<raphink> and it fixed it for -u and minicli
<raphink> but then sudo wouldn't work anymore
<raphink> so I have to find the option to set it
<raphink> I mean the condition
<Lure> raphink: ok, will look into it now and try to figure out what it does...
<raphink> thanks
<raphink> maybe it's possible to detect if the -u flag was set to call kdesu
<raphink> in which case su would have to be used instead of sudo when it's the case
<raphink> I have no idea how to test flags though
<_Sime> allee: guidance does replace kgamma. It is probably not a good idea for digikam to start up a guidance module though.
* kwwii reboot
<kwwii> s
<allee> _Sime: both can tools can coexist?
<_Sime> allee: yeah I think so.
<allee> _Sime: 'k thx!
<kwwii> night all
<kwwii> bis morgen
<Lure> allee: do you plan to release digikam 0.8.2 before Dapper and ask for UVFe?
<allee> Lure: I don't think that 0.8.2 will be ready in time for dapper.  E.g, I was preparing a kde-i18n-doc mail message to ask for translation.  they want 14 days
<Lure> allee: bad timing...:-(
<Lure> allee: but I will switch to 0.9 soon anyhow ;-)
<allee> Lure: no I found this kgamma bug.  Smells like an other i18n() string 'kgamma' not found
<allee> s/no/now/
<allee> Lure: timing is not that bad.  I pestered upstream until the IMHO important bugs were fixed.  This is all in 0.8.2-rc1 now
<Lure> allee: have seen in changelog - lots of good fixes!
<allee> I'm more concerned about kipi-plugins.  They fixed lots of but bug also added plugins and replaced buggy HTML gallery with a new one.
<allee> So getting a UVF may be more controversial
<allee> Well, I add kipi-plugins to my dapper repo if UVF fails ;)
<Lure> Riddell: I think I understand how to addess kdesu issue with non-root user, but not sure if I should add additional patch on top of the two already there, or should I rework existing patches into one?
<Riddell> Lure: rework the existing one
<Riddell> Lure: two paches?
<Lure> kubuntu_01_kdesu_sudo.diff & kubuntu_28_fix_sudo.diff
<Lure> last one is also wrong for non-root case
<Riddell> 28 is different, keep that separate
<Lure> but 28 needs to be reworked for non-root case - you do not want that user miki gets HOME=/root?
#kubuntu-devel 2006-05-16
<Lure> uid is always 0, as we execute kdesu_stub as root and then stub actualy does the swith to appropriate user
<Riddell> oh, hmm, didn't realise that
<Riddell> although that patch is as much for sudo as it is for kdesu
<Lure> It took me almost an hour to realize that ;-)
<Lure> .ICEauthoroty is for what?
<Riddell> for authentication to ICE which is a communication protocol used by DCOP
<Lure> ic, then I need to check the stub further to understand what dcop options do... I would not like to break something...
<Riddell> the problem was that previously sudo kde programs would create ~/.ICEauthority files that were owned by root so then the user couldn't use ICE (and no DCOP == no KDE)
<Lure> ok, that is right - but now we need to ensure that non-root users get their ICEauthority as they will otherwise fail (as they will not be able to modify it)
<Lure> I mean the one on /root
<Riddell> hah, that patch still has one of my silly debugging lines in it :)
<Lure> Riddell: in any case, it makes sense that this setenv calls are moved to stub (when user is clear)
<Lure> we just need to be sure that this is set soon enough - before any code gets executed that may mass with .kde or .IDEauthority
<Riddell> it's in kapplication, the application must be called as the final user surely
<Lure> Riddell: yes, you are right - at this point in time, we should be already running under right UID
<Lure> so, if user luka starts app as user "miki", would you expect to use miki/.kde or luka/.kde?
<Riddell> that's a good question, either is equally correct I'd say so long as it doesn't write any files as miki to ~luka
<Lure> Riddell: you cannot guarantee this unless you change the env vars...
<Riddell> yep
<Lure> Riddell: it looks to me that Run As is not used a lot ;-)
<Riddell> there's not much need to be another user, you may as well just be root
<Lure> Riddell: and I am questining if we should fix it just before release (as the right fix might not be complely trivial)
<Riddell> it would depend on the complexity of the fix yes
<Lure> anyway, it was a long day, so I will look into this tommorow 
<Lure> I will try to get minimal change in, as I do not think we are ready for bigger surgeries (and I just have two evenings left before I leave for one week vacation) ;-)
<freeflying> anyone around? 
<Tonio_> Riddell: I did the changes for systemsettings, but I'm looking if there are a few things to polish (desktop files etc....)
<Tonio_> Riddell: you will have the debdiff toonight
<Hobbsee> someone poke me in 7 hours - dont let me forget about that meeting - unless you dont want me to turn up, of course :P
<freeflying> Riddell: knet was patched, has been tested by 3 guys, can I upload it and close the bug
<Riddell> freeflying: sure
<freeflying> Riddell: also there some lintian warnings, shall I correct htem too?
<Riddell> freeflying: only if they're important, otherwise that's just diverging from debian
<freeflying> Riddell: okey,thx
* Hobbsee whines at the problems with the flight 6...
<Riddell> use flight 7?
<Riddell> flight 6 is pre-beta
<Hobbsee> i know.  but it's the only cd that i had...
* Hobbsee wonders why the clock shows as 9.39am...
<Riddell> it's on GMT?
<Hobbsee> i'll be intersted to see if xorg.conf updates itself...
<Hobbsee> it may well be
<raphink> hi Riddell && Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hi raphink 
<Hobbsee> the topic is correct, and there really is a meeting tomorrow morning?
<raphink> well tonight that is ;)
<Hobbsee> *growls*
<Hobbsee> ndiswrapper for dapper is *still* screwed!
<raphink> :(
<Hobbsee> *goes to find latest compiled version*
<Hobbsee> er..cant compile it without being on the newest kernel.  stupid hobbsee.
<freeflying> Riddell: skim in livecd still crash when log into desktop
<mornfall> moin
<freeflying> mornfall: moin
<Riddell> freeflying: how can I test that?
<mornfall> i suppose someone should be elected to maintain skim in kubuntu who actually uses it ;-)
<mornfall> System of a Down -- Toxicity
<freeflying> Riddell: you's add CJK language support to the livecd, and choose zh_CN locales when you boot the livecd
<Riddell> Lure: did you koffice changes get uploaded?
<freeflying> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/197 --< another issue I've told you
<Lure> Riddell: yes, by raphink
<Lure> and kdesu fix too
<raphink> and I'm building a fix for the kdesu msg
<mornfall> something fixed in kdesu? :)
<raphink> :)
<raphink> mornfall: run as foo
<raphink> kdesu -u
<mornfall> aheh
<raphink> bug had been around since breezy 
* mornfall wants to get rid of kdesu for adept 3.0 ;-)
<raphink> hehe
<mornfall> because it's worth nothing but trouble
<mornfall> it uses sudo -H in kubuntu right?
<Riddell> mornfall: it uses sudo, and sudo is set to preserve home directory by default
<Riddell> but kdelibs is patched to change that in KApplication
<mornfall> ewgh
<mornfall> no wonder it breaks ;P
<Riddell> right, I need a translation from everyone, "Email File" in all the languages we have please
<Riddell> mornfall, raphink, Lure, freeflying: can you put a translation of "Email File" for any languages you speak into a pastebin
<raphink> sure
<raphink> I'll begin
<mornfall> Riddell: is it supposed to explicitly mention email or is "send" ok?
<Riddell> mornfall: the action is sending by e-mail, if you think that's ok to be implicit then translate however you wish
<raphink> in french they often say "send file"
<raphink> which is explicit
<freeflying> Riddell: only "Email File" , two words?
<mornfall> i have no idea about context
<Riddell> freeflying: yes
<Riddell> mornfall: context is a right click konqueror action
<raphink> I thoguht there was a plugin in konqueror that said "Email File"
* Riddell adds freeflying's clock issue to his ubiquity todo list for the day
<mornfall> is there an utf8-enabled pastebin? :)
<Riddell> raphink: don't think so, that's why we've added one
<Riddell> mornfall: kubuntu.pastebin.com ?
<freeflying> mornfall: paste.ubuntu.org.cn
<freeflying> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/198 done translation
<mornfall> i tried pastebin com and it broke
<raphink> ./kdebase-3.5.2/kate/app/katemailfilesdialog.cpp:  : KDialogBase( parent, "kate mail dialog", true, i18n("Email Files"),
<freeflying> mornfall:  ours maybe the first one support utf8, heh
<raphink> maybe this translation can be used
<raphink> Riddell: wouldn't that be fine?
<mornfall> Riddell: umm, location->send file something wrong with that?
<mornfall> Riddell: other than it's not in context menu? (but context menu action should have same text as normal menu right?)
<mornfall> Lacuna Coil -- Aeon
<Riddell> running location->send file from ~ seems to be crunching my harddisk a lot
<Riddell> raphink: should be if you want to extract all the po files with svn2dist
<raphink> Riddell: well that'll still be faster than asking 300 people to translate
<Riddell> true
<mornfall> Riddell: i have selected file, it tried to open kmail composer
<mornfall> Riddell: the point is that the menu text should be same for same things and you shouldn't need new translations that way
<Riddell> I think konqueror is now trying to send every file below my home directory, this could take a while
<mornfall> (tried, but my kmail is so crippled it can't open it :p)
<Riddell> any volunteers to extract all the konqueror .po files?
<raphink> is someone able to see orange.fr properly with firefox ?
<raphink> :s :s
<mornfall> don't have ffox :] 
<raphink> mornfall: hehe 
<Riddell> works in konqueror
<raphink> I just use it when konqueror doesn't work
<raphink> and in this case some functions on the webiste don't work with konqui
<raphink> but then with firefox it doesn't even show the page
<mornfall> heh
* mornfall tries to recall what he has to do
<klugez> my firefox opened it partially and then froze
<raphink> mine shows it as an xml file
<raphink> without interpreting it
<mornfall> i can recall exactly one website that wouldn't work in konqueror and trying ffox would fix it
<mornfall> and one that would work in neither and using opera would fix it
<freeflying> Riddell: after restart kdm, skim can work
<freeflying> Riddell: it's so strange
<Riddell> freeflying: on live CD?
<freeflying> Riddell: y
<Riddell> freeflying: how do you restart kdm on the live CD?
<freeflying> Riddell:  in tty1 using sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<Riddell> freeflying: and you install skim on tty1 as well?
<freeflying> Riddell: no, skim is in livecd
<raphink> uploading kdebase :)
<Riddell> raphink: what's the change?
<raphink> Riddell: now that kdesu is fixed in kdelibs, I just patched a condition in kdebase so it shows the right message when it's using su instead of sudo
<raphink> for run as foo
<raphink> so it shows "enter password for user foo" in this case instead of "enter your password"
<raphink> ;)
<Riddell> groovy
<raphink> just tested it and uploading
<raphink> :)http://www.orness.fr/images/orness_top_small.png
<raphink> oopsd
<raphink> sorry
<raphink> slipped on the keyboard ;)
<PascalFR_> Hello, i'm looking for confirmation on dapper bug  https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg/+bug/37992
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 37992 in xserver-xorg "ksnapshot unusable in area mode with xinerama " [Normal,Unconfirmed]  
<Riddell> seaLne is our multihead dude (although not xinerama as I remember)
<Hobbsee> okay...what the *hell* happened to sound recently???   argh!!!1
<Hobbsee> alsa is sounding TERRIBLE!
<kwwii> moin
<kwwii> raphink: http://bootsplash.org/lt.ogg
* Hobbsee winces and wonders what on earth happened...
<mutantx> Hey guys, I was wondering if anyone can help on how I would go about taking 2 dsl lines and combine them under linux
<Riddell> mutantx: wrong channel
<raphink> kwwii: seems you had fun filming ;)
<kwwii> raphink: I love cameras :-)
<raphink> :)
<raphink> how come zeroconf:/ only lists VNC shares in konqueror?
<raphink> shouldn't it list ftp, sftp, fish, http aswell ?
<Riddell> are there .desktop files for those?
<raphink> ah
<raphink> dunno
<raphink> I remember it used to work
<raphink> that's why I'm wondering
<kwwii> Riddell: here is a problem, the stuff that I have made for kubuntu is all svg based, and no office suite can import it
<kwwii> Riddell: so can I put a couple of SVGs in as well?
<Riddell> kwwii: what stuff?
<kwwii> Riddell: the leaflet, for instance
<kwwii> Riddell: or the banner
<Riddell> the leaflet is SVG?
<Riddell> but sure, putting SVGs in is fine
<Riddell> assuming we're talking about example-content
<kwwii> cool
<kwwii> I am going to whip up a few OO templates too, of course
<Riddell> good morning Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> machine not killed :D
<Hobbsee> hi Riddell 
<Hobbsee> ooh crud...i almost forgot to email dholbach those dh_iconcache fixes..
<abattoir> why does "Configuring gnome-panel-data" come up when Kubuntu boots? ;) 
<abattoir> dapper flight7 live cd...
<Riddell> abattoir: we use the same scripts (casper), I presume that one just fails politely
<Hobbsee> Riddell: would you have any clue why my sound sounds flat?
<Hobbsee> only some of the time - seems to be with the alsa engine
<Hobbsee> i've never had this before, and my sound card hasnt changed
<Hobbsee> seems kde based...
<Riddell> Hobbsee: nothing should have changed recently in KDE
<Hobbsee> hmmm....how odd...
<abattoir> Riddell: oh, ok... i get 'ok' though, if that's what you meant...
<Riddell> like I say, polite :)
<abattoir> Riddell: oh, I thought it would say 'failed'... ok thanks :)
<freeflying> seaLne: ping
<seaLne> freeflying: pong
<freeflying> seaLne: done with tranlsation
<seaLne> freeflying: cool
<freeflying> seaLne: can we provide thsoe translated interview magzine?
<seaLne> freeflying: sorry not sure what you mean?
<freeflying> seaLne: I mean can we give those translated intevews to local printed magzine?
<seaLne> freeflying: hmmm let me have a think about that, poke me if i haven't got back to you 
<seaLne> freeflying: do you have a specific in mind or just in general
<freeflying> seaLne: okey
<freeflying> seaLne: general
<seaLne> k
<Riddell> hmm, http://www.google.com/trends?q=kubuntu%2C+ubuntu&ctab=0&date=all&geo=all
<jjesse> thats intresteing
<Hobbsee> Riddell: pm?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: sure
<abattoir> heh, Kubuntu seems to be very popular in Scandinavia...
<abattoir> oh my mistake... it was ubuntu not kubuntu :( ... misinterpretation of the graph
<Hobbsee> :P
<abattoir> it'd be fun to do a distro-smackdown this way :D 
<abattoir> more interesting....
<abattoir> http://www.google.com/trends?q=kubuntu%2C+ubuntu%2C+mandriva%2C+suse&ctab=0&date=all&geo=all
<MidMark> yeah Italy fifth!
<imbrandon> heh kubuntu needs a little more ground there ;)
<abattoir> and publicity too :) 
<imbrandon> yea ;
<Riddell> raphink: do you have anything else advertised?
<mornfall> oh my https://launchpad.net/bugs/44202
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 44202 in ept "Adept wastes bandwidth" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  
<Hobbsee> heh
<mornfall> gigabytes a day
<mornfall> ey yey
* Hobbsee splutters, after actually reading the bug report
<Hobbsee> enjoy replying to that one :P
<Hobbsee> besides the !repos command has the deb-src lines commented out
<mornfall> i will need a bug-filtering department
<insanekane> Riddell: you know, just having skim in the installation doesn't make sense ... you need at minimum scim-tables-additional ... but the issue with that is that it depends on scim ...
<Riddell> I've never needed that package as far as I know
<insanekane> Riddell: also, scim-tables source has the skim SetupUI disabled
<insanekane> Riddell: well, without it, whats the point of Skim ? Raw Code IME ?
<insanekane> the only other useful library for skim would be libkmfl ... but i dont think it has been packaged for Debian/Kubuntu
<Huahua> hello, Riddell
<Huahua> Riddell: I found fuse_kio in http://kde.ground.cz/tiki-index.php?page=KIO+Fuse+Gateway .
<insanekane> Riddell: scim-tables allows people to type indic languages among others
<Huahua> it possible to mount ioslaves and make them this way available to all linux apps.
<Huahua> It can make the apps which don't support KDE ioslaves can work on KDE better.
<freeflying> insanekane: what's the problem with skim and scim-tables
<freeflying> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/joelbryan?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=Screenshot-Ubuntu+Welcome+Center.png
<insanekane> freeflying: installing scim-tables brings scim too ... a menu entry is added called SCIM Input Method Setup (a duplication of the Skim Configuration dialog). Also, the scim-tables has the Skim SetupUI disabled (!?!) ... so you can administer tables only in the GNOME interface, and not in Skim
<insanekane> freeflying: menu entry = K -> Settings -> SCIM Input Method Setup
<freeflying> insanekane: it's a known issue
<insanekane> freeflying: ok, just reporting it again
<mornfall> "ubuntu welcome center" i can't think of a much lamer name :P
<freeflying> insanekane: as for the skim support of scim-tables, the maintainer working ont it 
<freeflying> mornfall: it's win's style  heh
<insanekane> freeflying: maybe the scim-table-module shouldn't depend on scim ... and only on libscim ?
<freeflying> insanekane: I've tested this before, there will be problems if we just use libscim for skim
<freeflying> insanekane: anyway you can file a bug on the skim support in scim-tables, maybe we can have exception 
<Riddell> insanekane: the required parts should all be brought in by language-support-xx
<Riddell> Huahua: is there a package?
<allee> Riddell: kde-guidance: please add Homepage: http://www.simonzone.com/software/guidance to long description
<Huahua> Riddell: no
<Riddell> Huahua: fancy making one? :)
<Riddell> allee: asking Fathi will probably be quicker than asking me
<allee> Riddell: it's in alioth already.  Do you still sync with it?
<Riddell> allee: oh cool, I've not really been syncing no
<Riddell> syncing is for after dapper
<allee> yeah, and you had already 0kubuntu1. That's why I ping you :)
<insanekane> Riddell: either way, one shouldn't have to install gtk etc, just to get scim-tables working on Kubuntu :)
<insanekane> freeflying: exception ?
<Riddell> insanekane: if it needs scim there's not much I can do
<insanekane> freeflying: you mean, there are more similiar things ?
<insanekane> Riddell: it doesnt
<freeflying> insanekane: the skim support in scim-tables mean new feature, but now we  are in deep freeze 
<insanekane> freeflying: heh, thats funny
<freeflying> insanekane: release candidate is coming
<insanekane> Riddell: only one .so in that package requires gtk .. and that should anyway be installed in a seperate package ... like scim-tables-setupui-gtk ... or something like that
<kwwii> ok, check out: http://bootsplash.org/00-presenting-kubuntu.odp
<kwwii> I took the ubuntu presentation and kinda tweaked the design
<kwwii> (there are still lots of gnome screens, etc.)
<freeflying> kwwii: 404 ERROR
<kwwii> erm, small OO
<kwwii> http://bootsplash.org/oo-presenting-kubuntu.odp
<kwwii> hehe, krita has endian problems
<freeflying> kwwii: still can not be downloaded
<kwwii> freeflying: yeah, funky...let me check
<Riddell> 16:08:14 ERROR 403: Forbidden.
<kwwii> ahhh, yeah, it had the rights from the orig in /usr/share/
<kwwii> now it should work
<raphink> Riddell: what do you mean?
<freeflying> kwwii: it's for kubuntu or ubuntu, heh
<raphink> kwwii: why is your presentation showing gnome?
<raphink> kwwii: btw, the source of my talk is http://raphink.info/talks/2006/05-LinuxTag/
<OdyX> kwwii: could you finally transform your video or is ffmpeg2theora still broken ?
<kwwii> as I mentioned, it is the gnome presentation, with a few design changes
<raphink> ah ok
<kwwii> OdyX: http://bootsplash.org/lt.ogg
<kwwii> I need to add screenshots, change text, etc.
<kwwii> but is it worth it? do you think it is good enough?
<OdyX> kwwii: fine! So? Complicated ?
<OdyX> ;-)
<kwwii> OdyX: well, it did not scale it like it said it would
<kwwii> but otherwise, very simple
<Riddell> raphink: about what?
<raphink> [16:20]  <Riddell> raphink: do you have anything else advertised?
<superstoned> kwwii: polyester? does it stand a chance? and rounding top corners window decoration...
<raphink> brb
<kwwii> superstoned: for this release, I guess not
<Riddell> raphink: I have no memory of saying that, nor any idea why I did
<raphink> ah ok 
<raphink> well nm then ;)
<raphink> ok "run as foo" is fixed
<Riddell> cool, thanks guys
<bddebian> Howdy folks
<Riddell> good afternoon bddebian 
<raphink> hi bddebian
<MidMark> guys but kernel now for smp and non-smp are unified in the same kernel?
<bddebian> Does kdepim have it's own filters or does it use kmails?
<raphink> and avahi just needs settings to work fine
<raphink> but I can't find where to tell it to publish some services by default
<raphink> I have to keep searching cause this is very interesting :)
<Riddell> bddebian: filters for what?
<bddebian> Sorry, message filters
<bddebian> I'm trying to look at this:  Bug #39944
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 39944 in kdepim "Set filters are ineffective" [Normal,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/39944
<Riddell> bddebian: I think that just means kmail's e-mail filters
<Riddell> kmail is part of kdepim
<kwwii> Riddell: krita is useless on ppc, endianess problems screw up colors and alpha values
<raphink> zeroconf is wonderful :)
* raphink just created a fish settings for zeroconf and it works great :)
<Riddell> kwwii: tell it to boud
<Riddell> who probably can't fix it since he doesn't have a ppc
<bddebian> Where are KDE upstream bugs?
<Riddell> bugs.kde.org
<freeflying> raphink: have a look at this http://kde.ground.cz/tiki-index.php?page=KIO+Fuse+Gateway
<bddebian> Thx Riddell
<raphink> freeflying: what for?
<kwwii> Riddell: yeah, I'll do that...but for now "example-content" will not have any pics to edit in kde because of that
<freeflying> raphink: a user system 
<bddebian> Boy is that site freakin' slow :(
<raphink> I know FUSE freeflying
<freeflying> raphink: it's will be useful for all applications
<raphink> sure
<raphink> klik devs might be interested in this kio
<raphink> in particular
<freeflying> how about klik now?
<raphink> how do you mean?
<raphink> klik 2.0 uses FUSE
<raphink> and having a fuse kio might be a good news for them ;)
<freeflying> can klik be used now?
<raphink> sure
<raphink> but it's not in dapper
<raphink> and it won't be
<raphink> we're working on having it ready for egy
<raphink> edgy
<freeflying> I prepare include it into my livecd, heh
<raphink> kanotix has it
<raphink> so you should ask them ;)
<kwwii> is there a pop-up for the adept-notifier?
<kwwii> I am making screens for the example presentation
<raphink> no there's no popup that I know of
<raphink> Riddell: is it fine according to you if I add some protocols to rezoconf in kde ?
<raphink> like fish and sftp, very useful ;)
<Riddell> raphink: sure
<Riddell> someone (lure?) already did that but I lost the patch
<raphink> ok
<raphink> ah
<Riddell> raphink: make sure they don't clash with anything
<raphink> what other protocols might I add that would be useful ?
<raphink> no they won't
<raphink> I've tested around 
<raphink> it's only small text files that enable protocol recognition for services announced by an avahi server on the network
<marseillai> raphink: nfs if possible ....
<raphink> hmmm
<raphink> nfs is already there ;)
<raphink> no need to add it
<marseillai> IM possible ?
<raphink> IM ?
<raphink> comment a ?
<marseillai> instant messenger
<marseillai> kopete contact ?
<raphink> that's not peer to peer
<marseillai> dono if it's already possible
<Riddell> freeflying: better? http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/ubiquity.png
<raphink> so it can't be announced by a local server
<freeflying> Riddell: fine, thx
<marseillai> raphink: yes it can! bonjour does it! and kopete will normaly do that! but dono if it already does!
<raphink> bonjour is P2P
<raphink> ok
<raphink> well when I know kopete is doing it that'll be great
<raphink> but so far I don't think it does
* marseillai will ask right now
<raphink> Riddell: whatt is the best in your opinion? (1) adding the files as a patch and patching the Makefile (2) adding the files as a patch and installing from kdnssd.install (3) adding the files in debian and installing from kdnssd.install
<raphink> ? ;)
<Riddell> raphink: depends if upstream can take them
* Riddell asks
<raphink> imo they should
<raphink> then also it seems kdnssd doesn't depend on avahi-daemon
<JakubS_> hello
<raphink> but it can't be used without it
<bddebian> Hello JakubS_
<raphink> hi JakubS_
<JakubS_> someone wanted to add ssh .desktop file for zeroconf:/ ioslave?
<raphink> JakubS_: yep, me :)
<raphink> I'd like to add at least ssh and fish
<raphink> well fish and sftp sorry
<raphink> ssh is already there
<JakubS_> yeah, that's why i was quite surprised :-)
<raphink> hehe
<raphink> no it's just fish and sftp :)
<raphink> fish just needs to be a copy of _ssh._tcp named _fish._tcp 
<raphink> and sftp a copy of ftp
<raphink> well with the name and description changed that's about it
<raphink> but its useful, all the more that konqui can use both
<raphink> and then I'd like to ship an SSH service group with avahi-daemon
<raphink> that would provide ssh, fish and sftp altogether
<raphink> :)
<Riddell> raphink: what's one of them?
<raphink> Riddell: sorry?
<Riddell> what's a service group?
<raphink> oh sorry
<raphink> a service group is a file you can set for avahi-deamon
<raphink> that gathers several services to be announced by the avahi-daemon server at launch
<kwwii> ok, the final version is ready...http://bootsplash.org/oo-presenting-kubuntu.odp
<raphink> in this case, it would be announcing ssh, fish and sftp altogether
<raphink> which is pretty logical
<JakubS_> raphink: if you just rename _ssh._tcp to _fish._tcp and change stuff it won't work unless ssh server announces _fish._tcp service type
<JakubS_> file name is used to find correct service definition - in this case _ssh._tcp
<raphink> JakubS_: well it does
<raphink> since fish IS graphical ssh
<raphink> I've tested what i'm talking about ;)
<raphink> and fish works great this way
<raphink> let me show you
<JakubS_> hm, someone made patch for sshd to announce all that stuff or you have to avahi and static service file?
<raphink> http://pastebin.com/711704
<raphink> this is what I use
<raphink> then I announce fish on port 22
<raphink> like
<raphink> avahi-publish "My fish" _fish._tcp 22 &
<raphink> and it works
<Riddell> kwwii: rocking
<kwwii> :-)
<JakubS_> raphink: makes sense
<raphink> JakubS_: same for sfpt, using the ftp one as model
<raphink> so
<raphink> http://pastebin.com/711706
<raphink> announcing on port 22 aswell
<raphink> so I publish ssh, sftp and fish on port 22
<raphink> possible even with different names
<raphink> and it works great
<raphink> great work kwwii :)
<raphink> JakubS_: that's why I'm proposing to include these by default
<raphink> since it's very useful :)
<JakubS_> Riddell: it can go to trunk i think
<raphink> more could
<raphink> imo
<raphink> Riddell: and this http://pastebin.com/711712 is a service-group
<raphink> as I was telling you about
<raphink> I just wrote it for SSH
<raphink> so my server automatically announce these services on the local network
<marseillai> raphink: print-share is announce?
<raphink> announce is avahi-publish
<raphink> if you do it manually
<raphink> otherwise, services described in /etc/avahi/services/ are announced when the server starts
<raphink> now I'm also concerned by the fact that _service._tcp|udp files should be translated just as .desktop
<raphink> and they don't seem to be currently
<raphink> JakubS_: so will you add them?
<JakubS_> yes
<raphink> JakubS_: good :)
<raphink> I'm doing one for ipp aswell
<raphink> http://pastebin.com/711734
<raphink> I'm not sure it's very useful
<raphink> I can't get to find what else to do with an ipp 
<JakubS_> well, cups does browsing by itself just fine
<raphink> yes that's right :)
<raphink> but it's useful if you can have the list of available cups servers on the network
<raphink> in zeroconf:/
<kwwii> ok, so I have the leaflet and the presentation for "example-content", any other ideas of what to include?
<jjesse> kwwii: can i send you a private message?
<kwwii> jjesse: sure :-)
<OculusAquilae> Riddell: ping
<bddebian> OK, how/where do I get korn?  I don't see anything when right-clicking on e-mails etc?
<Tonio_> hey all
<OculusAquilae> hi
<bddebian> Hi Tonio_
<kwwii> ok, aside from the presentation, here are the files I will include in example-content if possible:
<Tonio_> any volunteer to test new kde-systemsettings ?
<kwwii> http://bootsplash.org/leaflet.svg    http://bootsplash.org/dapper_wallpaper.xcf
<Tonio_> kwwii: 404
<kwwii> damn, today is not my day for naming
<kwwii> kubuntu_leaflet.svg
<OculusAquilae> Tonio_: packages?
<kwwii> oh, and here is the latest version of that bg: http://bootsplash.org/testbg.png
<kwwii> Riddell: check out that bg and tell me what you think
<kwwii> anyone feel free to correct the english in the leaflet :-)
* kwwii spams the devel channel with artwork :-)
<Tonio_> kwwii: that's better ;)
* OdyX like kwwii's work ;-)
<kwwii> ;-)
<uniq_> riddell: could you please give a comment with your opinion on: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/krusader/+bug/42637
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 42637 in krusader "[UNIVERSE]  UVF Exception request 1.60.1 -> 1.70.0" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  
<_Sime> Tonio_: what have you been doing to systemsettings? (I'm debugging it right now BTW)
<bddebian> Does anyone have a sec to explain this one to me? Bug #34381
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 34381 in kdepim "Dapper - Korn - Unable to delete email after right-click->view email" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/34381
<Tonio_> _Sime: reorganizing some sections
<_Sime> ok
<_Sime> I'm working in kcmultiwidget.cpp.
<Lure> kwwii: new adept notifier icons is even better (alert sign on bottom)
<kwwii> Lure: thanks :-)
<Lure> Dapper will really be a nice release...
<kwwii> hopefully :-)
<cmvo> kwwii: Hi! Latest background looks good! (Not that the others didn't :-)
<bddebian> How about this one?  I don't even see a "Local Network Browsing" option??  Bug #42166
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 42166 in kdenetwork "kcmkiolan and kcmlisa missing" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/42166
<kmon> hi
<cmvo> kwwii: How about some blueish backgrounds for kdm and the desktop splash?
<bddebian> Hello kmon
<kmon> hi bddebian
<kmon> I've just responded to the kdm cursor bug
<bddebian> You still have it?
<kmon> and changed it to fix
<bddebian> Ah great
<kmon> yes, but in my kdm modified theme
<kmon> so there's something wrong in my customized files...
<bddebian> Know anything about this one? Bug #42166
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 42166 in kdenetwork "kcmkiolan and kcmlisa missing" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/42166
<bddebian> I don't even have a "Local Network Browsing" option?
<kmon> I would like some feedback on bug 44247
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 44247 in kdenetwork "Duplicated functionality: There are 2 wifi configuration apps: Kwifimanager & wlassistant" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/44247
<bddebian> kmon: Sorry I can't help with that one, I'm not one of the kubuntu core folks :-(
<kmon> but you can confirm it :)
<bddebian> Is wlassistant working?  (I don't have wireless on my kubuntu install)
<kmon> i'm using knetworkmanager
<kmon> since I'm on wpa
<kmon> I have 3 network config tools... no, wait, 4
<kmon> counting the non-wifi one
<kmon> :)
<kmon> I really hope networkmanager get in shape someday...
<bddebian> Hideous
<kmon> anyone knows which kde devs are going to be invited to the paris summit?
<kmon> or that's something only mark knows...
<JakubS_> kmon: what is wrong with networkmanager?
<kmon> JakubS_: apparently it doesn't support static addressing
<JakubS_> you are right, dhcp only :-(
<JakubS_> good thing all network i use have working dhcp
<kmon> I have one server here with static address
<kmon> so no networkmanager goodness
<kmon> but my laptop is using it
<bddebian> Hmm, I guess I'm going to have to give up on kubuntu bugs for today
<Lure> bddebian: why? you are doing great... ;-)
<bddebian> Lure: Becuase no one is answering my dumb questions :-)  Though I just figured out the local network browsing one myself :)
* Lure looking back the log....
<Lure> bddebian: raphink did the lisa changes, therefore you may assign this one to him
<bddebian> Lure: Thx.  How about this one? Bug #34381
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 34381 in kdepim "Dapper - Korn - Unable to delete email after right-click->view email" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/34381
<Lure> regarding kwifimanager/wlassistant you probably need to poke Riddell or Tonio_ what was the plan (I would expect that kwifimanager would go)
<Tonio_> Lure: it is supposed to... the dependancy should be removed from kubuntu-desktop
<Lure> bddebian: first heard of korn - since it is universe it is probably not the top priority...
<bddebian> HEY, don't be dissing my Universe ;-)
<Lure> bddebian: I would assign it to Riddell, as I do not know anybody else is supposed to mess with kubuntu-desktop dependancies...
<Lure> bddebian: the above is about kwifimanager and not korn ;-)
<bddebian> Aye :)
<dereks> hey, i am trying to upgrade from breezy to dapper and it isn't going well :(. My sources.list is found at: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13799   the output of my dist-upgrade is at: http://slovin.us/test   and when i just try to install kubuntu-desktop i get: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13796
<dereks> sorry to ask in here, not sure if its a bug or not and no one in #kubuntu or #ubuntu+1 knew
<bddebian> dereks: You did apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade?
<bddebian> Hmm, actually what is the issue?
<dereks> bddebian: yeah
<dereks> bddebian: it wants to remove kde + a lot of other things
<dereks> look at http://slovin.us/test
<bddebian> Yeah I noticed that but I thought it was going to install them, but looking now, it does look strange
<Lure> dereks: this does not look good... I did upgrade only once (early in Dapper)
<dereks> heh
<dereks> do my sources seem right?
<dereks> that was all i could think of
<bddebian> Does sources.list require the trailing / ?
<bddebian> It's missing on a few?
<dereks> bddebian: i didn't think so
<dereks> the one i based mine off of is here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666
<dereks> well losely based :)
<dereks> actually, i hadn't changed that part from breezy anyways, so it shouldn't make a difference
<bddebian> You didn't get any 404 errors or anything from apt-get update right?
<dereks> no
<bddebian> Weird
<dereks> bddebian: not really the thing i want to hear :)
<dereks> bddebian: any ideas of what i can test/play with?
<Lure> dereks: I heard lots about update-manager that was supposed to enhance upgrade experience
<Lure> not sure how it can be used though
<dereks> Lure: i run this more or less headless
<dereks> brb
<raphink> kwwii: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-default-settings/+bug/27276
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 27276 in kubuntu-default-settings "kdm default theme on breezy/dapper looks amateurish" [Normal,Confirmed]  
<raphink> :(
<_Sime> Tonio_: I just committed a fix for the button problem in kde-ss.
<Lure> raphink: that is old bug, so I suspect it is not taking into account new work from kwwii
<Lure> I would close it as Fix Released ;-)
<kwwii> well, the kdm buttons I made do need to be updated
<raphink> ah sorry Lure I hadn't seen
<Tonio_> _Sime: can you send me the fix ?
<Tonio_> I'll merge with my patches
<OdyX> Who cares about documentation (desktopguide) ?
<_Sime> why don't you just commit your stuff to KDE's svn and then release from svn?
<Tonio_> I don't have access and riddell prefers me to release a 0ubutu2 version
<Tonio_> I will apply to svn I assume
<OdyX> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+source/kubuntu-docs/+pots/desktopguide/fr/+translate?offset=370 <- Look item 380, what should be done ?
<bddebian> Egads: Bug #35995
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 35995 in kdebase "kio_tar and kio_zip not used automatically" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/35995
<Tonio_> s/I will/he will
<_Sime> Tonio_: you can grab the new kcmultiwidget.cpp and kcmultiwidget.h file via KDE's webcvs site.
<Tonio_> _Sime: I will just send him patches and then maybe he can release from svn, that's probably the best thing to do
<_Sime> Tonio_:  Riddel usually releases from out of svn.
<Tonio_> since there will certainly be a new package from svn before release
<Tonio_> _Sime: yes I know
<Tonio_> _Sime: I'll send him the patches, he will know what to do with it ;)
<_Sime> Tonio_:  http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/playground/base/systemsettings/
<_Sime> Tonio_: you can grab the files from there.
<Tonio_> _Sime: thanks
<Lure> Is meeting at 21 UTC (as channel topic claims) or 22 UTC (as wiki claims)??
<OdyX> 21 GMT ? ;-)
<kwwii> ?
<kwwii> the wiki says 22 UTC
<Lure> Tonio_: can you do these improvements or is it too late - bug 42487 and bug 42486
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 42487 in kdepim "More Kontact defaults could be a lot friendlier" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/42487
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 42486 in kdepim "Kontact defaults could be a lot friendlier" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/42486
<Tonio_> Lure: that can still be done I assume :)
<Tonio_> added to todo list for "in an hour" ;)
<Lure> great
<kmon> I imagine kubuntu won't ship kde 3.5.3
<Lure> kmon: it will, but not with dapper ;-)
<kmon> :)
<kmon> there's a new feature
<kmon> which speeds up startup
<OdyX> Lure: even with kubuntu.org/.../kde-latest ?
<kmon> maybe it would be nice to look at it
<kmon> and if it's safe
<kmon> backport it
<Lure> OdyX: I am sure Riddell will have it soon after the release
<OdyX> Lure: OK. Fine for me...
<kmon> New: KDE startup reordered in order to improve startup time.
<Lure> problem is that 3.5.3 comes at wrong time when Riddell will be busy with Dapper release
<kmon> Lure: yes. and I understand it's too close to relase to try
<kmon> and since dapper is LTS
<kmon> it's comprensible
<kmon> but maybe some patches could be included ;)
<kmon> anyway
<kmon> I'm just ranting...
<kmon> since I don't know how to do that
<kmon> else I would do it
<kmon> I guess we will have to wait for jriddells private packages :)
<kmon> which for me is perfectly understandable
<kwwii> raphink: ok, I will fix that now :-)
<kwwii> kdm, here I come
<bddebian> Ack, who knows kdevelop?
<Riddell> bddebian: kdevelop is spooky voodoo
<Riddell> Lure: ah yes, I need to remove kwifimanager
<dereks> Riddell: did you see my bug with breezy->dapper upgrade?
<Riddell> kwwii: looks stripy
<kwwii> Riddell: I am going to change the bg and the buttons
<kwwii> the stripes were marks idea
<Riddell> dereks: don't think so, what's the number?
<kwwii> but I am sure we can change them :-)
<Lure> Riddell: when is the meeting: 21 UTC (as topic here and in #ubuntu-meeting claims) or 22 UTC (as wiki claims)?
<bddebian> Riddell: Aye, but am I supposed to be able to create an svn repo with it?
<Riddell> Lure: 30 minutes
<Riddell> Lure: please fix wiki
<Riddell> bddebian: no idea, I don't think so I think it just checkout's and commits
<dereks> Riddell: i didn't file a bug yet, i wrote a msg here to make sure it was one: i am trying to upgrade from breezy to dapper and it isn't going well :(.My sources.list is found at: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13799   the output of my dist-upgrade is at: http://slovin.us/test   and when i just try to install kubuntu-desktop i get: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13796
<Lure> Riddell: done
<Tonio_> Riddell: will send you the patches for systemsettings in a few minutes
<Tonio_> Riddell: will you merge with svn ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: sure
<Riddell> dereks: I'll get to you after the meeting, don't let me foget
<bddebian> Ack, I have to get on the road, later folks
<dereks> Riddell: ok
<Riddell> ** kubuntu meeting in #ubuntu-meeting in a couple of minutes
<bddebian> Doh :-(
<Tonio_> Riddell: the mail is gone. I didn't changed more than what we discussed finally, since it is probably better to wait for edgy to makedepper changes
<Lure> Tonio_: you changed layout in syssettings?
<Tonio_> Lure: just a few movements in the sections, nothing deeply modified
<Lure> ok
#kubuntu-devel 2006-05-17
<kwwii> ok, new kdm art
<Riddell> kwwii: oh?
<Riddell> mornfall: are you going to debconf?
<kwwii> Riddell: when you are done eating your soup, check out: http://bootsplash.org/kubuntu-new2a-flatfinal.png and http://bootsplash.org/kubuntu-kdmnewest_bg.png
<freeflying> Riddell: any cluses on skim crash on livecd?
<dereks> is the meeting over?
<Riddell> freeflying: nope, how to I recreate it
<Riddell> dereks: mostly
<dereks> Riddell: care to help now :)
<Riddell> kwwii: ooh, shiny new kdm backgrounds
<freeflying> Riddell: heh, maybe I give you th CD I've made
<Riddell> dereks: what are those URLs again?
<Riddell> kwwii: how do the colours on that background match with the colours on the bubbles background?
<dereks> i am trying to upgrade from breezy to dapper and it isn't going well :(.My sources.list is found at: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13799   the output of my dist-upgrade is at: http://slovin.us/test   and when i just try to install kubuntu-desktop i get: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13796
<dereks> Riddell: thats the whole msg :)
<kwwii> Riddel, they are somewhat reversed
<kwwii> the dark in the kdm is where the light in the bg is
<kwwii> perhaps I b0rked something though, let me check
<kwwii> Riddell: yeah, I guess I messed something up somewhere
<kwwii> Riddell: one second
<kwwii> thanks for noticing, btw
* Riddell wonders what he noticed
<Riddell> dereks: something funny going on there
<dereks> Riddell: i noticed that
<Riddell> dereks: what happens if you do sudo apt-get install wlassistant
<kwwii> [00:15]  <Riddell> kwwii: how do the colours on that background match with the colours on the bubbles background?
<dereks> Riddell: hold
<dereks> Riddell: http://slovin.us/test2
<dereks> i actually don't have a wireless card, so wlassistant ISN'T necessary
<Riddell> dereks: are you doing dist-upgrade or upgrade?
<dereks> dist-upgrade
<dereks> but same thing happens on upgrade, iirc
<dereks> lemme check
<dereks> oh no, on upgrade, the firles are "kept back" instead of installed
* kmon leaves, good night
<Riddell> dereks: what happens if you try to apt-get install kubuntu-desktop and all the other items listed at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/13796
<kwwii> Riddell: check out http://bootsplash.org/kubuntu-kdmnewest_bg.png again
<kmon> kwwii: better :)
<kmon> and off to bed...
<kmon> bye
<kwwii> night
<kwwii> :-)
<dereks> Riddell: http://slovin.us/test4
<kwwii> now for the stupid buttons
<kwwii> erm, I thought of something we need to fix
<kwwii> Tonio_: ping?
<Tonio_> kwwii: first video game in history
* Tonio_ isn't proud of that joke....
<Tonio_> kwwii: I'm there !
<Lure> kwwii: how will this look like when streched (do not forget for 1920x1200 of mine ;-))?
<Tonio_> Lure: I agree with the proposal changes for kontact.... do you ?
<Lure> Tonio_: I do - that is what I do first when creating new profile ;-)
<Tonio_> Lure: I will implement that tomorrow
<Lure> Tonio_: [21:58]  <Tonio_> added to todo list for "in an hour" ;)
<Lure> ;-)
<dereks> Riddell: hm, you have any more ideas?
<Tonio_> Lure: okay, I'm doing this now.......
<Lure> Tonio_: I am just teasing you - no hurry... ;-)
<Tonio_> Lure: but that's true ;)
<kwwii> Lure: that pic is 1920x1200
<kwwii> Tonio_: well, I think we should remove and/or move the extra view profiles in konqueror
<Lure> kwwii: I know, but when it gets resized down to non-wide resolution, will it look bad?
<kwwii> Tonio_: what do you think?
<kwwii> Lure: it will not be resized, but cropped
<kwwii> Lure: and yes, I thought of that :-)
<Lure> kwwii: right
<Tonio_> kwwii: yes, I proposed that weeks ago, but I didn't receive a clear answer on that point :)
<kwwii> Riddell: would it be possible to move most of the funky view profiles to a submenu?
<kwwii> Riddell: they really are nasty
<Tonio_> Riddell: would you be okay to just keep the kubuntu profiles in the list ?
<kwwii> Tonio_: I think it is time for a definite decision on this one :-)
<Tonio_> kwwii: true ;) I will prepare a package and send the debdiff to riddell
<Tonio_> kwwii: be sure to ping him and eventually mail him a 100$ bill (that could help) :)
<kwwii> hehe
<kwwii> I'll lbackmail him
<kwwii> change it, or I will tell claire that I want to stay in a room with him again
<Tonio_> Lure: I don't find (shame on me) the setting to add text under icons....
<Lure> This is just for toolbar (which I do not think is on by default anyhow, isn't it)...
<kwwii> Tonio_: correct so, if the icons are good you do not need it
<kwwii> lol
<kwwii> little art joke
<Tonio_> kwwii: hum.... most softwares do use text under icons by default
<kwwii> Tonio_: sure, I know, but theoretically....
<Tonio_> kwwii: but that's true it isn't a kde standard, and btw you get the description for each icon with focus on it
<Tonio_> Lure: I think that could be set as it is now don't you think ?
<Lure> Tonio_: I think kwwii is right - it is just may help new users, but not later
<Lure> just takes space
<kwwii> if you ask me, the adept notifier needs a nifty rollOver popup like the main panel icons
<Tonio_> Lure: with french, that has stupid long words, that makes the main tollbar go over the screen with a 1280 resolution.....
<Tonio_> so I'm not adding this one
<kwwii> not a pop-up, but you get my point
<kwwii> a big one, like the main menu, etc.
<kwwii> nicely formatted in html
<kwwii> or xml, whatever
<Lure> Tonio_: ok, then reject the bug
<Tonio_> Lure: yup, will do
<Tonio_> Lure: I also like to group mails by discussion threads
<Tonio_> that's not easy to find in the config, and most users generally appreciate this
<Tonio_> no ?
<Lure> Tonio_: yes, this would be nice to have on by default too
<Tonio_> okay, adding this
<allee> Quick question: just saw digikam UVF (debian sync) accepted.   To whom do I assign the bug now so the sync happens?
<allee> https://launchpad.net/bugs/44102
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 44102 in digikam "UVF to sync digikam 0.8.1+0.8.2-rc1-1 from debian" [Normal,Confirmed]  
<Lure> allee: if universe, to any MOTU
<Lure> allee: hint - Tonio_ is still here ;-)
<allee> MOTU's ping ping ;)
<allee> Tonio_: ^^^^
<Tonio_> allee: my mentor ?
<allee> Tonio_: care to sync digikam from debian and upload?  digikam UVF was accepted to be sync from debian
<Tonio_> allee: uploading :)
<allee> Tonio_: THX
<Tonio_> allee: can you upload the source package somewhere plz ?
<allee> http://packages.debian.org/digikam
<Tonio_> allee: or explain me how can I apply the debdiff :) I never did it so ;)
<allee> Tonio_: it's simpler to download 0.8.1_0.8.2-rc1-1 and rebuild it ;)
<Tonio_> allee: I don't see rc1, only beta2
<Tonio_> allee: same version in testing and unstable
<allee> Oh, not yet uptodate? checking ..
<Tonio_> allee: thx
<Riddell> dereks: what happens if you sudo apt-get install kdelibs4c2a  ?
<Tonio_> allee: I'm downloading there http://www.mpe.mpg.de/~ach/tmp/
<Riddell> kwwii, Tonio_ view profiles?
<allee> Tonio_: http://ftp.debian.org/debian/pool/main/d/digikam/
<kwwii> Riddell: konqi view profiles
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes, there are too many profiles, that's unusefull and confusing
<kwwii> we have wayyyyy tooooooo manyyyyy
<allee> Tonio_: please use debian archive.  Not that mine and Mark md5sum of the tar ball differ again
<Tonio_> allee: should I wait for sync then ?
<Tonio_> allee: I think you also agree concerning the konq profiles no ?
<Tonio_> that's a discussion we had long time ago :)
<dereks> Riddell: i just tried that :) lemme get you the results
<kwwii> anyone with half a brain only needs the kubuntu stuff, that is why we make them
<allee> Tonio_: http://ftp.debian.org/debian/pool/main/d/digikam/  has all 0.8.1_0.8.2-rc1-1  .diff .dsc and orig.tar.gz
<Riddell> kwwii, Tonio_: oh those.  scrap them if you want
<kwwii> the others are for geeks
<kwwii> move the geek stuff away, or make it a submenu item
<Riddell> but don't blame me when someone says "I've been using KDE since 1996 and I've always used the midnight commander profile in konqueror, how dare you remove it"
<dereks> Riddell: http://slovin.us/test5
<kwwii> Riddell: just move it to a "developer profiles" submenu
<Tonio_> Riddell: great, will patch kdebase and send you debdiff
<kwwii> or "advanced user profiles"
<Tonio_> kwwii: or simply remove them....... developpers are capable to make their own profiles for sure
<allee> oh, I need to go to bed.  Have to stand up early!
<allee> nite
<kwwii> that is true, although the profile creation process is totally unusable crap
<Tonio_> Riddell: well  9 years old user is certainly fine to recreate it by himself no ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I can split that to a new package 'konqueror-extraprofiles"
<Tonio_> that's a third solution
<Tonio_> I like this third one
<kwwii> true
<Tonio_> Riddell: are you fine with this ?
<kwwii> is there any kind of developer meta-package thing?
<kwwii> it could be added there, if so
<Tonio_> kwwii: don't think so, but that could be done with edgy
<kwwii> that is one thing I miss from suse
<Tonio_> kwwii: requires to many changes 3 weeks before release
<kwwii> selecting "development environement" and getting everything I needed
<Tonio_> kwwii: note that for paris ;)
<kwwii> I should start a list
* Lure wishes good night -> bed
<Tonio_> kwwii: I think the konqueror-extraprofiles is the most reasonnable now
<kwwii> Tonio_: yeah, me too
<kwwii> we might add a nifty art-guy profile to that too
<Riddell> Tonio_: just get rid of them
<Riddell> Tonio_: or put them in a directory that isn't scanned by default
<kwwii> I am getting the feeling that a base lib has endianess problems
<kwwii> all kinds of apps make funky screenshots
<kwwii> and krita is funky too
<kwwii> they all have a yellow tint, which is something new, at least
<kwwii> usually it is cyan
<kwwii> but the alpha settings get effected too, so it is something with a 8 number hex code, not just 6
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay
<dereks> Riddell: any more ideas?
<Riddell> dereks: have you installed anything from outside the normal breezy repositories?
<dereks> nope
<dereks> i think i have backports enabled
<dereks> thats it though
<Riddell> hmm, that should be ok
<Riddell> dereks: try apt-get install kdelibs4c2a kword
<kwwii> ever made a screenshot with a yellow tint and half transparent? I have :-)
<dereks> Riddell: http://slovin.us/test6
<Riddell> dereks: well I'm stuck, it seems to be complaining about various packages but when you actually tell it to explicitly install those packages it doesn't have a problem
<Riddell> dereks: can you do  dpkg --get-selections and e-mail it to jriddell@ubuntu.com
<dereks> Riddell: can i just post it in the smae place?
<Riddell> I'll try and recreate what you have
<Riddell> sure
<Riddell> otherwise I recomment just doing a dist-upgrade then installing kubuntu-desktop afterwards
<dereks> Riddell: http://slovin.us/test7
<Riddell> thanks
<dereks> Riddell: you think thats will work (dist-upgrading then installing kubuntu-desktop)
<Riddell> dereks: I expect so, if it doesn't it'll at least tell us what the problem is
<dereks> Riddell: hmm
<dereks> kinda seems risky
<kwwii> Riddell: are we going to add the new content to the example content package or are we going to creat a new package?
<Riddell> kwwii: we've just going to add it to the existing package, too late for a new package I'm told
<kwwii> I would submit the package myself if I knew how to do it
<kwwii> Riddell: that is what I expected
<kwwii> Tonio_: would you show me how to build a package sometime soon?
<kwwii> I am sure I will get it pretty quickly
<kwwii> but before I read some fucking manual....I'll ask someone
<kwwii> :-)
<Riddell> kwwii: add the files, add a changelog entry, make sure they get installed, debuild -S and put the .dsc, and .tar.gz somewhere I can get it to upload
<kwwii> Riddell: yeah, it is the whole debuild and .dsc stuff that scares me
<kwwii> Riddell: I have a pbuild working, and somewhat get it
<kwwii> but need to learn how to do it by doing it once
<Tonio_> kwwii: sure, ping me when you have a moment (but that can take a few hours I'm afraid !)
<kwwii> to I thought Tonio_, as freindly frenchman, would help me
<kwwii> :-)
<kwwii> s/to/so
<Tonio_> kwwii: I will for sure :)
<kwwii> Tonio_: I will contact you tomorrow :-)
<Tonio_> kwwii: nope, girlfriend at home :)
<Tonio_> and I won't get out of the bed for you :)
<kwwii> ha!
<kwwii> what kind of developer are you?
<kwwii> Tonio_: ok, wanna do it now?
<Tonio_> kwwii: a developper that considers sex is prior to development !!!
<kwwii> Riddell: is it ok to add the 8.9 MB xcf wallpaper file?
<dereks> Riddell: i am going away from my computer now. is this something that you think is a bug and i shoiuld wait to dist-upgrade/install kubuntu-desktop till it gets sorted out, or do you think this is a problem with my install and I should just go ahead and do it
<kwwii> Tonio_: replace developer with frenchman
<kwwii> :-)
<kwwii> just kidding
<Tonio_> hehe
<Riddell> kwwii: hmm, that's a bit too big
<kwwii> good that I asked first :-)
<Tonio_> kwwii: ping me on sunday or any other day next week
<kwwii> I am used to that
* Tonio_ is very interested with that canonical employement for a sysadmin....
<kwwii> Tonio_: ok, sunday it is
<Tonio_> that perfectly feets my cv
<Tonio_> kwwii: yep, sunday is nice :)
<kwwii> shortly after church
<kwwii> my son wants to be an altar boy
<kwwii> he said he liked wearing the dress
<kwwii> not sure if you should laugh, eh?
<kwwii> :-)
<kwwii> back to work
<OdyX> How wrote desktopguide ?
<OdyX> How = Who
<Riddell> jjesse and robotgeek 
<OdyX> Riddell: OK. Thanks. I'm on translating it (800 strings...) and there are funny stuff like "This section needs more love, I dunno anything about printers"
<OdyX> Riddell: So, If the doc changes again, we (translators) will have to make a funny final rush, and taking the risk of not having translated docs...
<Tonio_> Riddell: just sent you the kdebase debdiff to remove profiles and a new k-d-s to add a few changes to the default kmailrc settings
<OdyX> Tonio_: so you're sleeping... :-D
<Tonio_> OdyX: I was supposed to....
<OdyX> Tonio_: sorry for waking up
<OdyX> Tonio_: go to bed.. Ya have to be ready for girlfriend tomorrow ;)
<bddebian> Hey folks
<imbrandon> bddebian, got a sec ?
<imbrandon> i get a strange error with konsole when i goto "help --> configure Konsole" ( upto date breezy ) have a look at the error message http://imbrandon.sytes.net/weird.png
<imbrandon> can someone confirm that ( i'll go ahead an file a bug then , or not if its just my install )
<OdyX> imbrandon: you did mean "Dapper" ?
<OdyX> imbrandon: it's not worth reporting bugs for Breezy
<imbrandon> err dapper , yea sorry kde 3.5.2
<OdyX> imbrandon: OK.
<bddebian> imbrandon: My kubuntu box is at my office :(
<OdyX> imbrandon: cannot confirm.
<imbrandon> ahh okie , anyone else give it a quick go? i just was wondering if it was just me , could be becouse i've been installing qt4 libs too
<OdyX> imbrandon: probably your install...
<OdyX> could someone REVU thathttp://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2244 ?
<imbrandon> k thanks OdyX just dident wanna clutter up launchpad.net for something that was just me probbly
<OdyX> if possible (I dunno if it is)
<OdyX> imbrandon: well.. playing with qt4 gives some....
<OdyX> fun
<imbrandon> hehe to say the leaste
<OdyX> I don't know if it is possible now... but is there any MOTU here?
<OdyX> I'm wondering about bug 38951
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 38951 in kaffeine "Request Kaffeine >=0.8 in Dapper" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/38951
<OdyX> Is it possible to REVU and upload http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2244 or not ?
<OdyX> FeatureFreeze is blocking ?
<bddebian> OdyX: An motu can't upload that, kaffiene is a main package
<OdyX> bddebian: right... Did not thought...
<OdyX> bddebian: but is there any way to do it or not ?
<imbrandon> if a uvf is filed and gets accepted
<bddebian> OdyX: If you can get a main uploader I suppose.  And as imbrandon says.. :)
<OdyX> well... This is just a wish (and I missed the meeting.. Damn me...)
<imbrandon> yea me too OdyX , fell asleep
<imbrandon> guess i'll just read the logs ;)
* imbrandon considers apt-get remove konsole and reinstalling kubuntu-desktop
<OdyX> imbrandon: log somewhere ?
<imbrandon> yea there is supose to be logs of the meetings online , not sure how long after they get updated though
<imbrandon> on the wiki, lemme get the link
<imbrandon> Logs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/ 
<bddebian> There's a link in #ubuntu-meetings isn't there?
<imbrandon> hehe yea thats what i did was join the chan and get it from the topic ;)
<bddebian> :-)
* OdyX hides.
<OdyX> well... log has not been pasted yet...
<imbrandon> bddebian, wanna upload some dh_iconcache stuff for me after bit?
<bddebian> Sure
<imbrandon> k lemme finiash a few upgrades here
<imbrandon> finish*
<imbrandon> jez, removing konsole removes kde-core and kde-base ?
<bddebian> Wouldn't surprise me
<bddebian> Is there some kind of KDE configuration utility for samba?
<freeflying> bddebian: smb4k
<bddebian> Is that what this bug would be using then? :-)  Bug #39541
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 39541 in kde-systemsettings "Adding samba shares writeable doesn't set writeable in smb.config" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/39541
<freeflying> bddebian: oh, no, smb4k isn't install default, this bug may relate with kcontrol
<bddebian> Damn I need to get a kubuntu box here at home :-)
<imbrandon> vmware ;)
<freeflying> bddebian: use kubntu defaultly :)
<bddebian> freeflying: Well I'm actually on my work laptop on Windows right now :-)
<imbrandon> qemu / vmware / xen ;)
<freeflying> bddebian: heh, you're using win  :(
<bddebian> On Windows?  Are you nuts? ;-P
<imbrandon> hey , i'm almost there my kde looks kinda windowsish ;)
<bddebian> That's actually my only complaint about the current KDE ;-)
<imbrandon> as you seen from the ss ;)
<imbrandon> hey i actualy like the way xp/vista look , i just loke the power of linux ;)
<imbrandon> and all the other goodies 
* OdyX warned all reporters for kaffeine bugs: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kaffeine/+bugs
<abattoir> speaking of vmware, anyone receiving an X server error with VMPlayer in dapper?
<bddebian> Does this make any sense? Bug #39949
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 39949 in kdebase "kdm umask" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/39949
<OdyX> bddebian: don't understand any word of that bug report...
<OdyX> bddebian: in every case. I live in UTC+2, so it's 04:25... Leaving to sleep.
<OdyX> Bye
<crimsun> bddebian: erm, that doesn't seem like a kdebase issue at all
<crimsun> bddebian: if anything, /maybe/ /etc/profile ?
<imbrandon> abattoir, no ( vmware x server error )
<abattoir> imbrandon: ok, thanks.
<bddebian> crimsun: Aye, that was my thinking
<freeflying> Riddell: backstrace of skim crash on livecd(using en_US.UTF-8 locales)  http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/201
<Hobbsee> oh shoot!
<Hobbsee> i missed the meeting!
<freeflying-ibook> Hobbsee: congrats
<Hobbsee> heh...
<Hobbsee> i'll have to find a log of it
<Hobbsee> ah yes, here we go...
<Hobbsee> *reads*
<Hobbsee> heh, i got proposed :P
<freeflying-ibook> Hobbsee: I remmeber you are in KC now, am I wrong?  :)
<Hobbsee> i wasnt at the meeting - to accept :P
<Hobbsee> i had an alarm set for it - didnt wake up
<freeflying-ibook> Hobbsee: you'd give us you phone, then we can wake u up  heh
<Hobbsee> be a bit expensive to call australia...besides, i leave it off for the night..
<Hobbsee> Riddell: about that blog idea, or on kubuntu site - just make sure you have an RSS feed for it please!
<crimsun> Hobbsee: (whenever you get around to answering in -motu, just ping)
<verwilst> hrm, the kde-guidance dualscreen config thingy still is pretty sucky :)
<verwilst> when i enable the second monitor, X never comes up again
<verwilst> the only thing i can do is reboot
<verwilst> ( can't switch to another terminal either, only ctrl - alt - esc seems to work )
<raphink> verwilst: clone or real double screen mode?
<verwilst> real double
<verwilst> i just see the usplash logo on both screens
<verwilst> ( console )
<verwilst> it's an nvidia card with 2 17" screens
<verwilst> raphink: are you the monitorconfig dude?
<raphink> nope
<raphink> _Sime_ is
<raphink> he's the guidance wizard ;)
<_Sime_> verwilst: do you have a X.org log in /var/log/ from when in crashes?
<verwilst> _Sime_: euh, want me to check?
<verwilst> i'll be back in 30 mins or so
<verwilst> maybe we can try to solve this then? :)
<toma_> Riddell: did you have an solution for bug 42513 ? I'm seeing that now with latest dapper.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 42513 in cupsys "Trying to Print produces lpr: Bad Request" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/42513
<Tm_M> moo
<Riddell> Tm_M: any luck with floppy patches?
<Riddell> toma_: I've not seen that problem
<toma_> Riddell: ow, thats baddddd
<Riddell> are you using cups?
<toma_> Riddell: yes
<Tm_M> No, I lost net connection yesterday morning and what I heard will get it back "during summer"
<Riddell> ouch
<Tm_M> just came to tell that, now off before phone bill come too big ->
<jjesse> did i miss a good meeting yesterday?  
<jjesse> you guys need to have it at a different time :)
<freeflying> jjesse: hi
<jjesse> hiya freeflying
<freeflying> jjesse: now user need configure when they mount fat32 parts(for CJK users) , if they choose mount those parts when they install the system
<freeflying> s/need/needn't
<jjesse> ok
<freeflying> jjesse: for it was set up using utf8 defautly, so we needn't ptovide howto or guide for CJK users
<jjesse> freeflying: would you mind writing one as I  have never used it before?
<freeflying> jjesse: what?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: sorry about missing the meeting...
<jjesse> freeflying: some form of howtwo or guide
<freeflying> jjesse: you mean mount fat32 partitions?
<jjesse> freeflying: you menion the need for a guide for CJK users
<jjesse> freeflying: and since i have no experience with CJK 
<freeflying> jjesse: ok, It's just need add utf8 into fstab like :
<Riddell> Hobbsee: that's ok, we still love you
<freeflying> /dev/sda1       /media/C        vfat    defaults,utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<freeflying> /dev/hdd5       /media/movie    vfat    defaults,utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<freeflying> /dev/hdd6       /media/music    vfat    defaults,utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<jjesse> Riddell: you guys need to have them at a different time, its 5pm for me, when i head home from work
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i see i got discussed...well, put forward...
<Hobbsee> jjesse: yeah, different time here would be good too - 7am is a horror time :P
<Riddell> Hobbsee: yes, we decided you'd be an idea candidate for the kubuntu council
<Riddell> jjesse: name a time..
<Hobbsee> Riddell: hehe...so i see..
<Hobbsee> Riddell: whatever 10pm AEST is
<freeflying> Riddell: or we choose 22:00UTC
<jjesse> were is the log of the meeint?
<jjesse> meeting
<freeflying> jjesse: http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/
<Hobbsee> freeflying: i'd have trouble making that.  mind you, i have trouble with those morning meetings
<Hobbsee> but whatever...
<freeflying> Hobbsee: not bad, not good for me, you know it's 5:00 AM here
<Hobbsee> true
<freeflying> Hobbsee: it's hard to get a right time for all
<Hobbsee> freeflying: i know.  what about the 1200UTC or whatever it is that some meetings meet?
<Hobbsee> Riddell.  Was kwifimanager dependency supposed to be removed?  Thank
<Hobbsee> you.
<freeflying> Hobbsee: I'd prefer to 12:00 UTC, but not good for some guys in Euro
<Hobbsee> whatever the recommended one is...
<Riddell> Hobbsee: oh yes, thanks for the reminder
<Hobbsee> Riddell: https://launchpad.net/bugs/44247
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 44247 in kdenetwork "Duplicated functionality: There are 2 wifi configuration apps: Kwifimanager & wlassistant" [Normal,Confirmed]  
<OdyX> Riddell: bug 35582 - What do you think about it ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 35582 in krita "dapper f5: *.Xcf not correct in krita" [Major,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/35582
<Riddell> OdyX: kwwii is looking into it
<OdyX> OK Riddell. Thanks
<OdyX> Riddell: one more: bug 40458 <- should not be hard to change...
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 40458 in kdepim "Impossible to import mails" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/40458
<Riddell> apt-cache rdepends kmailcvt
<Riddell> OdyX: you can mark it as fixed
<OdyX> Riddell: OK "Fix released" ? or "Fix commited" ?
<OdyX> commited
<Riddell> released
<OdyX> woops. OK.
<Riddell> thanks
<bddebian> Morning kubuntites
<Hobbsee> hi bddebian 
<jjesse> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/Kubuntu_2006_5_11
<Hobbsee> boo.
<Hobbsee> where's tonio?
<Hobbsee> this bug in kmix is annoying!
<Riddell> probably at work
<bddebian> Who isn't at work? :-)
<Hobbsee> bah.  work's overrated...
<bddebian> Is something like kscd's configuration set by panel.ui?
<Riddell> bddebian: no
<Riddell> it'll be set by kscdrc
<bddebian> Hmm, where would that come from in the source?
<Riddell> it wouldn't
<Riddell> the kscd source will contain it's configuration
<Riddell> defaults are in /usr/share/config.kcfg/kscd.kcfg
<pygi> Riddell, what happened at meeting_
<pygi> ?
<bddebian> Riddell: I know, I'm trying to look at:  https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kscd/+bug/37963
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 37963 in kscd "song title partially hidden" [Normal,Confirmed]  
<Hobbsee> pygi: there are logs :P
<bddebian> Riddell: Oh, ignore me, I found it
<Hobbsee> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<pygi> Hobbsee, and I am so tired that I dont know where the logs lie :)
* Hobbsee goes nuts.
<Hobbsee> pygi: it's in the topic of #ubuntu-meeting
<Lure> Hobbsee: something fall on your keyboard? ;-)
<Hobbsee> Lure: no...but my sound just went wonky again...
* pygi looks
<bddebian> Anyone have a sec to look at this bug?  I can just change the default point to 8 in kscd.kcfg but I don't know if that is the "right" way to do it.
<bddebian> Err Bug #37963
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 37963 in kscd "song title partially hidden" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/37963
<pygi> Riddell: o nice, we got a council :)
<Riddell> bddebian: hmm, confirmed
<Riddell> bddebian: seems as good a way as any
<bddebian> Riddell: OK, thx, I'll post a patch
<Hobbsee> oh darn.  you cant seem to grab old versions of kernels...
<pygi> o abattoir :P
<abattoir> hi pygi :) 
<abattoir> what's up?
<abattoir> bogged down w/ hundreds of apps? ;) 
<pygi> indeed, commented/ranked all :)
<abattoir> pygi: fun job indeed...
<Hobbsee> how...interesting...
<pygi> Hobbsee, ?
<Hobbsee> pygi: i've just discovered that my sound seems to be buggered on the -686 kernel, but not the -386
<Hobbsee> it will be interesting to see if ndiswrapper is somehow the culprit, or something else.
<pygi> Hobbsee, heh :-/
<pygi> abattoir, indeed :)
<Hobbsee> crud.  it's 2am...
<abattoir> pygi: got info about slots yet?
<pygi> abattoir, even if I do, cant tell :)
<abattoir> oh... hehe sorry.
<bddebian> OK, uploaded a patch for #37963 if any of you care to upload.  Thx
<bddebian> This looks like an old one and is assigned to Riddell??  Bug #14806
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 14806 in kdewebdev "Quanta 3.4 cannot find ispell" [Minor,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/14806
<Riddell> bddebian: if it's fixed close it
<bddebian> It's for Hoary?
<bddebian> Closed it
<Riddell> thanks
<bddebian> I'm here to serve :-)
<rclogger> anyone around who knows howto get a proper 'export PATH=$(QTDIR)/bin:$(PATH)' done in a package's rules file?
<Riddell> rclogger: debian systems don't really use QTDIR
<rclogger> Riddell: it is a selfdefined variable
<rclogger> once again I try to fix that exscalibar issue
<bddebian> Is 3.5.2 in Breezy too?
<OculusAquilae> bddebian: kde?
<bddebian> Aye
<OculusAquilae> breezy comes with kde 3.4.3
<bddebian> I know but wasn't 3.5.2 backported to breezy?  I thought I saw that somewhere?
<OculusAquilae> hm
<bddebian> Not that important, I rejected the bug for Dapper and backported the bug to Breezy anyway :-)
<OculusAquilae> http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde352/
<OculusAquilae> thats the backport
<OculusAquilae> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-352.php -- Announcement
<bddebian> Yeah, thx
<OculusAquilae> np :)
<bddebian> WTH is kynaptic?  Bug #15509
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 15509 in kynaptic "kynapsis confirm window too small (buttons invisible)" [Major,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/15509
<apachelogger> kde version of synaptic
<apachelogger> people told me that it actually is based on the same codebase
<apachelogger> though it is missing features of features of features
<bddebian> I don't even see a package for it anywhere
<apachelogger> bddebian: probably has been dropped for dapper since it is ****
<apachelogger> http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=kynaptic&searchon=names&subword=1&version=all&release=all
<bddebian> apachelogger: Thx
<toma> evening
<bddebian> Hello toma
<bddebian> Hi Lure
<Lure> hi bddebian
<Lure> hi toma
<toma> does anyone have any links to pages where i can read about edubuntu's council?
<Lure> toma: I do not think there is anything, besides the announcement 
<Lure> toma: and meeting logs
<toma> Lure: o, is the announcement informative?
<Lure> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2006-May/000078.html
<toma> Lure: thanks!
<bddebian> Ack some of these bugs are old/goofy :-(
<bddebian> And I'm probably doing the wrong things with them :-(
<toma> Lure: nice pointers to other relevant info there...
<apachelogger> Riddell: is it a big problem if exscalibar's includes and libs aren't stored in /usr as prefix?
<apachelogger> somehow excalibar won't work when they aren't stored in /usr/share/qt3
* bddebian is probably filling up Riddell 's inbox
<bddebian> Riddell: Are you around by any chance?
<mdke> Riddell: ici?
<bddebian> ici?
<Riddell> bddebian: hi
<bddebian> Riddell: Hi.  Am I making bad calls on some of these bugs?
<seaLne> very weird problem i just noticed the automated amarok crash email tried to send to amarok-backtraces@lists.sf.netsde anyone else seen that or did something random happen, its possible it grabbed focus while i was typing i suppose
<Riddell> mdke: oui
<Riddell> bddebian: I don't know, I've not been reading bug mail today
<bddebian> Riddell: OK, well slap me if you catch something stupid I have done :-)
<Riddell> sure
<Sime> has anyone tried playing an mp3 using any kde program lately?
<Sime> none of the kde players work here
<pygi> Sime: ugh :-/
<Sime> notification sounds work fine. mp3s don't
<Sime> not in kaboodle
<Sime> not in juk
<seaLne> Sime: i have xine engine problems with amarok and xmms killed my machine a few hours ago but probably unrelated
<Sime> .xsession-errors say: juk: ERROR: Couldn't resolve the mime type of "" -- this shouldn't happen.
<Sime> noatun also not
<Riddell> you need libakode2-mpeg and libarts1-mpeglib
<Sime> still not working. I'm going to log out/in again first.
<Sime> still doesn't work
<hiasll> hi! can anybody tell me, how often adept_notifier checks for new updates? it seems, that it doesnt recognise any updates except when doing a sudo apt-get update.
<Riddell> hiasll: a file /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/15adept-periodic-update turns on a daily cronjob to update it
<bddebian> Heya \sh
<\sh> moins
<\sh> Riddell: cron or anacron? anacron is a better idea :)
<\sh> just came back home...and tired
<mdke_> Riddell: wanted to ask about the doc translations, have you had any luck with them?
<Riddell> mdke: I've not had time to look at them :(
<Riddell> can do first thing on monday
<mdke> Riddell: it's tricky, I think.
<mdke> Riddell: that would be good. I'll upload a new snapshot of translations to the repo this weekend
<bddebian> Should this be rejected?  Bug #23013
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 23013 in speedcrunch "Configuration files misplaced" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/23013
<\sh> raphink: great blog article about LT :) thx :)
<raphink> \sh: :)
<hiasll> Riddell: but is there an interval which can be configured?
<\sh> and I have to say that I should wear pigtails more often ;)
<Riddell> hiasll: /etc/cron.daily/apt
<hiasll> Riddell: thanks, i looked for adept...
<raphink> \sh: feel free to leave comments :)
* raphink likes to have comments on his blog
<\sh> raphink: how much traffic did you waste for the video until now?
<raphink> no idea \sh
<raphink> haven't checked
<\sh> raphink: comment done ;)
<raphink> hehe great
<raphink> let's see
<\sh> ok..people..going to bed now..had a 55 hour week
<\sh> cu tomorrow :)
<raphink> good night \sh
<bddebian> Yeah I gotta head home.  Later folks
<raphink> night bddebian
<Lure> raphink: I just saw in your gallery that you sail too - I am just packing for tommorow... ;-)
<raphink> oh great
<Lure> raphink: and good report from LT
<raphink> I'm getting a job on the French Riviera (hopefully signing on monday) 
<raphink> and I hope to enjoy sailing there
<raphink> thanks Lure
<raphink> I love sailing :)
<Lure> raphink: that is great - just rent a sailboat instead of appartement ;-)
<raphink> heh good idea indeed
<raphink> hadn't thought of that
<raphink> but it might be expensive
<raphink> and not very convenient to get ready in the morning
<raphink> but well, why not ;)
<Lure> hi Tonio_ 
<raphink> re Tonio_
<Lure> Sys Setting looks much better today ;-)
<raphink> hehe :)
* Lure has never understood how Regional&accessibility was down there...
<Lure> anyway - I have to go - see you in a week and happy bug hunting!
<raphink> have a great time, sailor :)
<Lure> raphink: will have for sure - thanks!
<raphink> bye :)
<raphink> sail safe :)
#kubuntu-devel 2006-05-18
<Riddell> Sime: are you a Soc mentor?  and do you want a student working on guidance?
<Riddell> sebas too
<Hobbsee> morning all
<bddebian> Howdy folks
<robotgeek> hey bddebian 
<bddebian> Hello robotgeek
<Hobbsee_away> hi bddebian and robotgeek 
<bddebian> Hi Hobbsee_away
<robotgeek> hey bddebian, nice hurd works :)
<bddebian> robotgeek: ? :-)
<robotgeek> http://www2.bddebian.com:8000/ 
<Hobbsee_away> what package controls kmixrc?
<robotgeek> anyways, back to polishing up my C
<bddebian> robotgeek: Ah :-)
* Hobbsee_away tests out the printers
<crimsun> bddebian: so where's bddebianisagod.com?
<bddebian> Grrr :-)
<crimsun> ;-)
<Sime> Riddell: no, I'm not a mentor. Do you have a good project proposal for guidance?
<OculusAquilae> about bug #37131
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 37131 in kdebase "can't play dvd's with kaffeine using the kde window for removable devices" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/37131
<OculusAquilae> is anybody backporting the patch in kaffeine 0.8.1 ?
<OculusAquilae> s/in/of
<pygi> hi Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> hi pygi 
<pygi> how are you? :)
<Hobbsee> pretty tired, i just got home from work...
<pygi> argh :-/
* Hobbsee has managed to fix her thunderbird - yay :D
<pygi> congrats Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> :)
<Hobbsee> if only the sound were that easy...
<Riddell> Sime: kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/soc.text  I thought that one was interesting
<Riddell> but it needs more votes to get in
<Hobbsee> hi Riddell 
<Riddell> Sime: sign up if you want http://code.google.com/soc/mentor_home.html and poke thiago to approve it
<Riddell> morning Hobbsee 
<pygi> Riddell, hm, we cant get anymore applications in if he hasnt applied
<Riddell> pygi: that's right
<Tonio_> Riddell: new langpacks are here, but the issue is still here with french...
<Tonio_> hi everyone :)
<pygi> Riddell, hm, so whats up with that application_
<pygi> ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I assume there are a few others that still don't work too
<Riddell> Tonio_: I know, now I've fixed the problem for real, but we need to wait on new language packs again :)
<Riddell> pygi: I want Sime to look it over
<Tonio_> Riddell: hehe, is pitti aware of this ?
<pygi> Riddell, ah,oki
<Riddell> Tonio_: yes
<Riddell> new kdelibs should merge the .pot files for real
<Tonio_> yes I saw an update yesterday evening
<Tonio_> Riddell: I saw you uploaded kdebase and kds with my changes
<Tonio_> Riddell:  what about kde-systemsettings ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: I uploaded that too
<Riddell> or at least I should have done
<Riddell> yes, I have kde-systemsettings_0.0svn20060512-0ubuntu1_source.upload
<Tonio_> oups sorry I was waiting for the 0ubuntu2 version ;)
<Tonio_> great
<Hobbsee> Riddell: when are we looking at testing kubuntu cds?  your wednesday, or something?
<Riddell> I put everything upstream and took a new version
<Riddell> Hobbsee: yes, it'll probably be wednesday
<Riddell> for flight 8
<Hobbsee> Riddell: okay
<Riddell> testing anytime welcome too
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> Riddell: do we expect them to work?
<Riddell> sure
<Hobbsee> right
* Hobbsee looks at the date
<Hobbsee> hmm...dad would not be happy
<Riddell> need to wait for your bandwidth allowance to come round?
<Riddell> remember you can use rsync if you have a recent iso
<abattoir_> Riddell: QTParted occupies only a small corner in the Ubiquity partitioning dialog...
<abattoir_> is this a known issue?
<Riddell> abattoir_: yes, I've fixed it in my repository
<Riddell> you can resize the window
<abattoir_> Riddell: in ubiquity huh? ok
<Hobbsee> Riddell: good point...i've only got a flight 4, burnt to a cd..
<Hobbsee> i dont have the original ISO still...
<Riddell> Hobbsee: probably notmuch point rsyncing an iso that old
<Hobbsee> the 10gb has got to last till the end of the month, or the phone doesnt work very well, and mum whinges and whines as a result :P
<Riddell> aren't there CD mirrors inside .au?
<Hobbsee> yeah, makes no difference where i get it from
<Hobbsee> unless i get it from my ISP's site
<Riddell> how can they stop your phone usage?
<Riddell> Tonio_: see pitti's post to ubuntu-devel-announce about daily packagges
<ajmitch_> evening
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm just checking my emails
<OculusAquilae> Riddell: about bug #37131, have you got a fix for that or shall I sent you mine?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 37131 in kdebase "can't play dvd's with kaffeine using the kde window for removable devices" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/37131
<Hobbsee> Riddell: the connection gets shaped to 56K or something if you go over 10gb
<Hobbsee> it's really stupid
<Hobbsee> what program would be effecting my keyboard settings, and locking the keyboard up at random?
<Hobbsee> it unlocks again after logging out of kde...
<Riddell> OculusAquilae: worked for me last time I tried
<OculusAquilae> Riddell: not with 0.7.1 on my testing computer
<OculusAquilae> updated today
<OculusAquilae> Riddell: I'll try again and send you my backported patch, if it doesn't work
<Riddell> sure
<OculusAquilae> ok, it doesn't work there 
<OculusAquilae> Riddell: ok here is the patch: http://oculusaquilae.de/kubuntu/kaffeine/kubuntu_07_system_media.diff
<OculusAquilae> Riddell: here, some of the other patches for kaffeine don't apply
<OculusAquilae> Riddell: could you check that?
<Riddell> OculusAquilae: thanks, I'll look into it
<OculusAquilae> Riddell: shall I close?
<Riddell> no, I've not uploaded it yet
<OculusAquilae> k
<kmon> anyone here with amd64 can confirm bug 40598?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 40598 in openoffice.org-amd64 "in kubuntu openoffice doesn't use kde's native scrollbar's & themes" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/40598
<OculusAquilae> kmon: in breezy that was normal because openoffice runs on amd64 in 32-bit mode. so the kde-things doesn't work
<OculusAquilae> but I don't know about breezy
<kmon> I'm talking about dapper
<OculusAquilae> openoffice.org-kde doesn't work with amd64 i think
<OculusAquilae> I don't think that this is fixed upstream
<OculusAquilae> that's the bad thing on OpenOffice.org that it doesn't run natively on amd64
<kmon> yes
<abattoir_> kmon: Even in 32-bit, If i change the widget style to baghira, only the colour is changed, the icons also are not crystal...
<kmon> could you please add your findigs to the bug report?
<abattoir_> same happens w/ 64-bit too...
<abattoir_> oh ok
<abattoir_> to the same one, or should i file a separate one?
<kmon> same
<kmon> abattoir_: thanks
<abattoir_> kmon: no problem :) 
<abattoir> kmon: done :) 
<abattoir> isnt this what you meant?
<kmon> un sec
<kmon> s/un/one
<kmon> it's that amd64?
<kmon> your scrollbars looks like it's using native widgets
<abattoir> The processor is... I'm running in 32-bit mode though...
<abattoir> same w/ 64-bit too...
<abattoir> but the rest of the widget style is not the same...
<kmon> I think it's ok in your system...
<kmon> look here: http://librarian.launchpad.net/2253816/shot9.png
<kmon> the scrollbars are very different
<abattoir> Yes, I am looking at it...
<kmon> on your box they are using bahira
<abattoir> only the scrollbars, but everything else does not use the native widget.... hmmm
<abattoir> i guess its another bug then...
<abattoir> but arent they similar bugs ;) ?
<kmon> I'm not sure
<kmon> I think openoffice doesn't use native icons
<kmon> only native scrollbars
<kmon> and widgets like drop down lists/ combo boxes
<abattoir> oops, i guess i jumped the gun then...
<kmon> you're asking for something not implemented I think
<abattoir> should I (or can I) remove it then?
<kmon> mmmm
<kmon> if the problem I reported doesn't happen in your amd64 install
<kmon> then I imagine it's something wrong with my setup
<abattoir> let me check...
<kmon> I'll try to see if it happens on a live enviroment
<abattoir> brb
<pygi> abattoir, why dont you get a client which works? :P
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> 0.12 beta2 kopete...could be interesting...
<abattoir> pygi: why???
<pygi> abattoir, because its constantly crashing_ P
<pygi> ? :P
<abattoir> i rebooted and switched OSes....
<abattoir> Kopete Rocks :) 
<abattoir> konversation is too plain for my liking... :( 
<pygi> :-p
<abattoir> what do you use? ;) 
<Hobbsee> konv here
<Hobbsee> it's got dodgy scripting though :P
<pygi> abattoir, something you still cant use :-P
<abattoir> pygi: You've made your own IRC client? :) 
<abattoir> need to give konversation another try, i guess... probably after my exams...
<pygi> abattoir, :P
<Hobbsee> abattoir: kubuntu stuff should always be done to avoid exam study/work :P
<pygi> lol :)
* Hobbsee points towards her assignments which arent being done
<abattoir> Hobbsee: hehe... dont tempt me... :) 
<Hobbsee> :P
<abattoir> a couple of weeks, exams get over, then hopefully i'll be working on my SoC project.... hopefully... :) then that would be real fun... :) 
<abattoir> why do exams have to exist :'( 
<pygi> abattoir, hehe :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<abattoir> pygi: that was X crashing... not kopete :P 
<abattoir> kmon: sorry for the delay
<abattoir> i guess you are right
<abattoir> i'll upload a pic first for you to confirm
<kmon> I'm finishing downloading the live cd
<kmon> to see if it happens
<kmon> maybe the problem is on my side, but it's quite strange that this happens on both amd64 machines I have
<abattoir> kmon: http://abattoir.4t.com/Images/11.jpg
<kmon> ok
<kmon> now, that's the same problem I see
<kmon> is that your amd64 box?
<abattoir> yes
<abattoir> should i update the bug report?
<kmon> could you please change the attachment
<abattoir> ok...
<kmon> sure :) and please while doing so, confirm the bug :)
<abattoir> could you give me the link pls. :) ?
<kmon> http://launchpad.net/bugs/40598
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 40598 in openoffice.org-amd64 "in kubuntu openoffice doesn't use kde's native scrollbar's & themes" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  
<abattoir> thanks
<abattoir> kmon: I clicked on edit, I dont think i'm being allowed to upload a new image...
<abattoir> first time i'm using launchpad :( 
<kmon> then the best thing to do is to add a new comment saying the other screenshot is incorrect. And upload the new one
<abattoir> ok... will do :) 
<kmon> thankx
<abattoir> bug 40598
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 40598 in openoffice.org-amd64 "in kubuntu openoffice doesn't use kde's native scrollbar's & themes" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/40598
<kmon> abattoir: nice
<abattoir> kmon: i have a question, if i may....
<kmon> sure
<abattoir> You have a Turion right?
<kmon> let's see if I can answer
<kmon> right
<abattoir> does Xorg use a lot of CPU?
<kmon> nope
<abattoir> sometimes it goes upto 92% for 5 mins..
<abattoir> temperature shoots up to 76C
<kmon> here it's between 1~15%
<abattoir> hmmm interesting... what laptop do you have?
<kmon> the acer ferrari 4005
<abattoir> oh sweet :) 
<kmon> nice hw
<abattoir> yup :) 
<kmon> but I didn't like to pay the extra ferrari + winxp budget
<abattoir> i have the aspire 5002... came w/o WinXP....
<kmon> but... you only finish your studies once in a livetime so....
<kmon> what the hell :)
<abattoir> hmmm I wonder why temperature shoots up so much
<abattoir> hehe, that's right :) 
<abattoir> Turion is supposed to be a cool processor...
<abattoir> in terms of temperature... ;) 
<abattoir> ok, thanks anyways :) 
<kmon> cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM/temperature
<kmon> temperature:             45 C
<abattoir> what's the max. you have ever noticed?
<kmon> I don't remember exactly
<kmon> my laptop has a fan
<kmon> which is always on
<kmon> at slow rev.
<kmon> when the cpu get's busy
<kmon> it makes more noise
<kmon> so when I heard more noise
<kmon> I killall process :)
<abattoir> heh... unfortunately i cant Kill X
<abattoir> very often
<kmon> yes U can.
<abattoir> 'very often' :)
<kmon> sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<kmon> ohh
<kmon> I see
<kmon> well... if it happens too often
<kmon> you should file a bug :)
<abattoir> heh. Ctrl+Alt+Backspace is faster :)
<kmon> abattoir: yes
<abattoir> ok, thanks a lot anyways
<kmon> :)
<pygi> hi Tonio_ 
<pygi> congrats on elections :)
<raphink> elections?
<raphink> yop Tonio_ && pygi
<pygi> hm, wasnt he selected as part of Kubuntu board or something?
<pygi> you as well?
<raphink> he was proposed
<raphink> I don't think there was any election done with the kubuntu CC yet
<raphink> and the technical board will be appointed in Paris in the end of june
<raphink> :)
<pygi> ah, oki :P
<Riddell> Tonio_, raphink: are you guys happy to be on the kubuntu council?
<freeflying> hi all
<freeflying> raphink: did you have any works on klik?
<Hobbsee> ack, kubuntu council.
<Hobbsee> they would be good on the council
<Hobbsee> oh, Tonio_ - do you control the kmix settings, with any of your packages?  
<Hobbsee> k-d-s, by any chance?
<raphink> Riddell: you mean with the fact of having one?
<raphink> freeflying: you should ask on #klik
<Riddell> raphink: with you being on it
<raphink> sure Riddell
<freeflying> raphink: I mean package
<raphink> freeflying: the klik guys want it in ubuntu and they know what I want as requirements
<raphink> there's no kilk package yet freeflying
<raphink> when klik has got the features I want, I'll work on a package
<raphink> for Edgy
<raphink> Hobbsee: k-d-s should do
<Hobbsee> right
<raphink>  /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde-profile/default/share/config/kmixrc
<Hobbsee> guess i should file a bug for this, hey :P
<Hobbsee> gotcha
<toma> its still a bit unclear what a council does for me, i read a bit yesterday evening, but did find a clear description
<raphink> it only sets it to "Visible=false"
<raphink> nothing else
<Hobbsee> hmmm...so i see
<Riddell> toma: the reason we need it is to approve members
<Riddell> toma: and if its useful for taking other decisions that's all good
<raphink> there's also a setting for the window size, etc.
<Hobbsee> at least from a flight 4 kubuntu install, and then dist-upgraded, the PCM is muted, and set to zero.  therefore, a lot of people with this dont get sound.
<raphink> Hobbsee: is this set in /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings ?
<Hobbsee> i'm not sure where it's set
<toma> Riddell: sorry for maybe stupid question, but what is the role of a 'member'
<Hobbsee> toma: hehe...when you find that one out, do tell :P
<raphink> Hobbsee: well check the two files I showed you
<toma> Hobbsee: ;-)
<raphink> toma: member is a recognition of your work for Ubuntu/Kubuntu
<Riddell> toma: anyone who has made a sustained and substantial contribution to any part of ubuntu
<raphink> toma: a member has got an @ubuntu.com address, can bear ubuntu business cards and have an ubuntu vhost on IRC
<Hobbsee> raphink: hmm..i dont see them there
<Riddell> http://launchpad.net/people/kubuntu-members  https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntumembers
<toma> ok
* Hobbsee thinks those ubuntu business cards would be pretty cool :P
<raphink> Riddell: from what I understood, the members we would appoint are automatically ubuntu members, too?
* Hobbsee doesnt have any business cards for anything :P
<toma> and what is the difference between kubuntu-members and kubuntu-team?
<raphink> Hobbsee: they are :)
* Hobbsee want!
<Hobbsee> :P
<raphink> Hobbsee: aren't you a member yet?
<Hobbsee> raphink: i am.  dont know anything about the business card.  (i have the email and the hostmask though)
<raphink> Hobbsee: wait
<Hobbsee> k
<raphink> Hobbsee: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BusinessCards
<raphink> then find a company to have them printer ;)
<raphink> printed
<raphink> I printed mine on the net
<freeflying> raphink: how to open the business card file under linux  :)
<raphink> get the svg 
<toma> http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember is also relevant for kubuntu members?
<raphink> and open it with inkscape for ex
<raphink> yes toma
<raphink> that's the idea
<Riddell> toma: yes
<toma> k, time to read it
<freeflying> raphink: thx
<Riddell> kubuntu members are just the same as ubuntu members
<raphink> storm here
<Hobbsee> is toma not a memeber?
<raphink> shutting down machines
<raphink> ;)
<raphink> ++
* toma is just a login atm
<imbrandon> heya
<Hobbsee> hi imbrandon 
<imbrandon> heya Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: there arent many dh_iconcache universe packages left :)
<Riddell> Hobbsee: he's not, he's our KDE link on the committee
<imbrandon> i've found on the forum where alot of people are having the same issue as me with hald ( it seems to only affect those with smbfs in fstab ) but it realy sucks, anyone that works on hald arround ?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ah :)
<imbrandon> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=174445  ^^
<freeflying> then toma may be the first one approved by KC  :)
<toma> ;-)
<toma> how does kubuntu-team fit in this picture?
<toma> oki, nobody knows ;-)
<Riddell> toma: kubuntu-team is just an informal list of people who work on kubuntu, it's also used to subscribe to KDE bugs
* Hobbsee couldnt imagine subscribing to all of kde bugs :P
<freeflying> Riddell: how often will KC be  :)
<Riddell> freeflying: whenever we want I think
<toma> Hobbsee: you can subscribe to the kde-bugs ml for a week and try it out ;-)
<Hobbsee> hehe!
<apachelogger> Riddell: how much work would it be to rewrite exscalibar's build system for auto tools, or a proper qmake system?
<Hobbsee> well, i wouldnt be sending it thru my mailbolt account, that's for sure!
<toma> Hobbsee: I did run away within days, you must have serious brain damage to keep up with that list
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> i'm only subscribed to the kdenetwork bugs...
<imbrandon> heh
<Riddell> apachelogger: I've no idea
<apachelogger> ok :)
<Riddell> apachelogger: shouldn't be too much I suppose for anyone who's worked with autotooled libraries before
<Riddell> apachelogger: although as I said debian has packages for exscalibar that work fine
<apachelogger> yup, but the solution is nasty
<apachelogger> Riddell: had a look into it?
<freeflying> Riddell: after release, we move on kde-3.5.3 or kde4?
<Riddell> apachelogger: I looked at it quickly
<Riddell> seemed ok
<Riddell> freeflying: 3.5.3
<apachelogger> Riddell: works around the build system at most points
<pygi> what about that thing with Kubuntu having its own release cycle?
<apachelogger> installs stuff it self etc.
<toma> freeflying: kde4 will take months 
<Riddell> pygi: that won't happen in the near future, soyuz doesn't have the infrastructure and there's no major kde releases
<freeflying> toma: will release in Oct?
<pygi> Riddell, ah,oki :)
<toma> freeflying: it wont be ready by then
<pygi> Riddell, btw. once we ship Dapper I will need your help to tell me what new exactly is to happen in edgy, so I could *probably* start some development
<Riddell> apachelogger: although this mood bar stuff has been eating my CPU and disk for the last hour
<apachelogger> hm
<Riddell> pygi: whatever you want :)
<toma> freeflying: http://developer.kde.org/development-versions/kde-4.0-release-plan.html
<apachelogger> haven't used it for ages
<pygi> Riddell, heh :) thanks in advance :)
<freeflying> toma: thx
<Riddell> apachelogger: it has to go through all the files and make a coloured mood profile of it.  it's hardly the most useful feature :)
<apachelogger> Riddell: hehe ;-) yeah totally about eye candy, we could also provide a feature to make playlists according to mood - to use even more cpu ;-)
<bddebian> Hello
<freeflying> bddebian: hi
<bddebian> Hi freeflying
<Riddell> apachelogger: how final is that RC1?
<imbrandon> heya bddebian
<Hobbsee> bddebian: how busy are you today?
<apachelogger> Riddell: not a lot, gonna release rc2 in about 2 or 3 hours
<apachelogger> iconset has probably to be deactivated by default, gst0.10 configure option has to be commented-out
<apachelogger> but everything else would just be bugfixes
<bddebian> Hi imbrandon, Hobbsee
<bddebian> Hobbsee: Not sure yet.  You need something?
<Hobbsee> bddebian: got about 15 uploads to universe...so yeah :P
<imbrandon> ;)
<bddebian> Eeks
* bddebian runs away
<bddebian> :-)
<bddebian> Hobbsee: You have a list / links somewhere?
<Hobbsee> bddebian: on my hard drive, so i'll email them to you (dh_iconcache fixes)
<Hobbsee> hehe...i usually try to send them in blocks of 10 or so...
<imbrandon> there are only about 10 left ;)
<Hobbsee> yeah, they were usually the ones that i couldnt figure out...
<Hobbsee> like kvirc*, which seems to be decidedly painful
<Hobbsee> bddebian: bddebian@ubuntu.com i take it?
<imbrandon> i'll grab those in a few hobsee ( kvirc* ) , it'll give me somethting to do today
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> i figure that if i'm chatting, and not doing uni work, then i may as well do dev stuff as well :P
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: btw, good idea to use tab completion
<imbrandon> heh yea i do MOST of the time ;)
<Hobbsee> :P
* Hobbsee always does - she types too much not to use shortcuts!
<imbrandon> lemme grab some breakfast and i'll meet you and bddebian in -motu with kvir* and maybe some others if i get on a roll lol
<Hobbsee> hehe okay...
<Hobbsee> the rules file is a horrible weird looking thing...
<imbrandon> dumb question though , why does your and my name not link to our wiki's ? just wondering ( i need to badly update my wiki today too and launchpad.net page lol maybe a i'll do that after the iconcache's are done )
<bddebian> Hobbsee: No, elmo won't fix my @ubuntu.com address :-)
<bddebian> Use bddebian@comcast.net
<Hobbsee> bddebian: okay, sent
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: i'm not sure...we got mine to link up properly when i went for membership, but i dotn remember how...
<imbrandon> hehe np was just wondering 
* Hobbsee figures that most people will know who hobbsee is, by hanging around IRC for long enough.  and if not, they probably dont need to know :P
<imbrandon> ;)
<toma> signing code of conduct in malone is broken, it keeps telling me it is not the right text, even when i change nothing and sign it
<Riddell> toma: complain on #launchpad
<Riddell> although it might be quiet at the weekends
<pygi> toma, you have to have gpg key on public server
<toma> pygi: i registrered it a few minutes ago on launchpad and should be on public servers for ages
<pygi> argh, my key is 33 chars long, and it seems I cant reproduce it from papper :P
<pygi> that is passphrase
<Hobbsee> ack.  breezy person whining about mounting USB drives in konq - do we know why that's so shockingly supported?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: always worked for me
<Hobbsee> hmmm
<Hobbsee> i dont think 3.4.3 was ever terribly well tested :P
<Riddell> Hobbsee: can I see your patch for knetdockapp?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: sure, the one for dh_iconcache?
<Riddell> yeah
* Hobbsee resists the temptation to ask why
<Hobbsee> Riddell: http://pastebin.com/715324
<Riddell> I'm wondering if it could be done in cdbs
<Hobbsee> ah
<Hobbsee> what, the entire package?
<Riddell> well that package uses cdbs
<Hobbsee> right
<Riddell> so, in theory, there should be a way to just add dh_iconthing to cdbs
<Riddell> and rebuild all the packages
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ah...yes...that's precisely what i did...
<Hobbsee> that's what's been happening with a lot of these packages
<Hobbsee> Riddell: http://pastebin.com/715332 is the debian/rules
<Riddell> well you add it in debian/rules, it should be possible to just add it to /usr/share/cdbs/1/class/kde.mk and be done for everything
<Riddell> yes, looks like gnome.mk has it
<Hobbsee> ahh....i thought the only way was in debian/rules
<Hobbsee> what about the packages build with debhelper then?
<Riddell> well a lot of packages use cdbs so most of the work is done with includes
<Riddell> anything using debhelper will still need it directly
<Hobbsee> right
<Hobbsee> any harm in adding it to kde.mk, and leaving it in the already done packages?
<Riddell> shouldn't think so
<Riddell> fancy having a look at modifying cdbs, it's a complex package but you should be able to just copy what gnome and xfce have done
<raphink> Hobbsee: dh_iconcache expert?
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> not sure that i'd have the confidence to do that...
<Riddell> no harm in trying
<bddebian> Unless it's me.. ;-P
<Hobbsee> hehe
* Hobbsee wonders about where you'd put it, in kde.mk
* Hobbsee searches for examples :P
<Riddell> Hobbsee: it'll be kde.mk.in  in the source package I think
<Riddell> Hobbsee: just copy it from gnome.mk.in or whatever xfce uses
<Hobbsee> yeah, i got to that...i think...
<Hobbsee> hmmm....
<Hobbsee> wish i knew python, or whatever this is, at this point :P
<Riddell> it's bash, and really you don't want to know complex bash :)
<Riddell> well, it's make mixed with bash
<Riddell> which is worse
<bddebian> Amen to that
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> presumably fi is the end of an if loop?
<bddebian> yep
<Hobbsee> it seems like the dh_iconcache is just this line:
<Hobbsee> #
<Hobbsee>         if test -x /usr/bin/dh_iconcache; then dh_iconcache -p$(cdbs_curpkg) $(DEB_DH_ICONCACHE_ARGS); fi
<Hobbsee> http://pastebin.com/715349
<freeflying> Hobbsee: wow, you've uploaded so many  :)
<Hobbsee> but i dont know where that condition is supposed to go in the file..
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> freeflying: i've had lots of time chattign to people, and more ram :P
<imbrandon> heh
<freeflying> Hobbsee: using dapper or breezy now?
<Hobbsee> freeflying: dapper.
<Hobbsee> wait...i see...
<Hobbsee> i wonder if we need 
<Hobbsee> # for dh_iconcache
<Hobbsee> CDBS_BUILD_DEPENDS   := $(CDBS_BUILD_DEPENDS), debhelper (>= 5.0.7ubuntu4)
<Hobbsee> in there...
* freeflying wonder why can't  I have both breezy and dapper pbuilder on box
<raphink> Hobbsee: CDBS_BUILD_DEPENDS is HIGHLY EVIL
<Hobbsee> raphink: hehe, right
<raphink> and should be removed
<Riddell> Hobbsee: yes, put that in
<raphink> before it causes some harm around ;)
<Hobbsee> argh..why cant this thing be in c++?  i can understand the loops in there!
<Riddell> although people using cdbs build deps are wrong
* raphink has experienced problems with CDBS_BUILD_DEPENDS :(
<Hobbsee> er...
<bddebian> OK, either I can't type or krecipies isn't there
<Hobbsee> so i'm being told 2 things in 2 lines
<Hobbsee> bddebian: no second i :P
<bddebian> Ah, just noticed that, thx
<Hobbsee> cos i tried that :P
<freeflying> raphink: Riddell can I have both breezy and dapper pbuilder under dapper
<raphink> sure
<raphink> freeflying: i have breezy, dapper & sid pbuilders on my dapper build server
<Hobbsee> what's the deal with python nested if loops?
<freeflying> raphink: but I can't create breezy's
<raphink> freeflying: huh?
<raphink> did you follow the howto on the wiki ?
<Hobbsee> if it's if, if, endif, if, endif, endif, does that mean the first and last terms are one loop, and there are 2 little loops in the middle?
<Hobbsee> er, bash.  whatever it is
<Riddell> freeflying: no I don't think you can
<Riddell> or at least I never have
<Riddell> freeflying: you can make a manual chroot though
<raphink> Hobbsee: in bash, there's no endif, there's fi
<raphink> ;)
<Hobbsee> yeah, that's what i meant...
<raphink> Riddell: I have a breezy pbuilder on dapper
<raphink> Riddell: I have breezy, dapper and sid pbuilders actually
<raphink> on one machine
<Hobbsee> raphink: wait...so if there are endif's in the file, that means it's in python?  or what?
<raphink> with scripts to deal with them all
<Hobbsee> whatever it is, it's not c++!
<raphink> Hobbsee: python doesn't use endif
<raphink> there's no need for it
<Hobbsee> right...so endif in these files actually means?
<raphink> as python uses layout as syntax marks
<Hobbsee> ah, gotcha
<freeflying> raphink: aptitude: Depends: libsigc++-1.2-5c2 but it is not installed --< error when create breezy's
<raphink> freeflying: how did you do that?
<raphink> what did you run?
<raphink> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto
<raphink> I should add a section on multiple pbuilderes
<raphink> I thought I had
<freeflying> raphink: I'm configure it in my home dir, and configure it for breezy and dapper seperately
<raphink> freeflying: I don't understand what you mean
<raphink> what _command_ did you run to create the pbuilder, and where do you host each?
* raphink is gonna write a multiple pbuilder section now
<Hobbsee> odd, the kde.mk doesnt have a section on dh_desktop, while gnome and xfce do...
<Hobbsee> hehe thanks raphink :)
<raphink> Hobbsee: about what?
<freeflying> raphink:  I create my own scripts 
<raphink> as you wish freeflying :p
<raphink> there are scripts that just work though ;)
<Hobbsee> raphink: about the multiple pbuilder sections being written.
<raphink> got them from revu
<raphink> oh ok
<bddebian> Hobbsee: OK,they are all up, watch for them:-)
<Hobbsee> bddebian: cool, thanks
<bddebian> no, thank YOU :-)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: hmmm...xfce just added the dh_desktop section as well...do we want to add that?
<freeflying> raphink:  /usr/share/doc/pbuilder/examples/pbuilder-distribution.sh --<Iuse this one as temp
<Hobbsee> bddebian: heh...seems like a whole lot of it could have been done simpler though :P
<raphink> ah I don't know this
<raphink> ah yes that's what I use freeflying
<Riddell> Hobbsee: any idea what it does?
<raphink> and it works great here if it's well configured
<bddebian> OK, showever time, later folks
<freeflying> raphink: but dapper's works fine, but not  the breezy's
<Hobbsee> Riddell: 	if test -x /usr/bin/dh_desktop; then dh_desktop -p$(cdbs_curpkg) $(DEB_DH_DESKTOP_ARGS); fi
<Hobbsee> is what it does :P
<Hobbsee> what does dh_desktop actually do?  install the desktop file, or something?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ah yep, i think we want it.  http://lists.debian.org/debian-gtk-gnome/2004/09/msg00130.html
<pef> can someone take care of kvpnc package ? It just needs a sync from Debian, newer version contains only bugfixes
<Riddell> Hobbsee: nah, KDE doesn't need that
<Hobbsee> ah ok
<Riddell> kbuildsycoca knows when it needs to run
<freeflying> pef: any bugs?
<pef> freeflying: i've roughly tested it with openvpn, running fine.
<Hobbsee> ah :)
<freeflying> pef: I mean the one in dapper now?
<Hobbsee> i was about to ask that
<pef> I just want it to be in Dapper, because I'm leaving computers for a while :)
<raphink> Hobbsee: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto is that clear?
<pef> Hobbsee: the one in Dapper right now run fine, but the version in Debian is newer, and contains many bugfixes (new upstream version)
<Hobbsee> pef: heh, i suspect that i just did a fix on that one...
* Hobbsee doenst even have upload priveledges - why am i being asked?
<freeflying> pef: you can ask for UVFe, and tell that it can fix a bundle bugs, maybe this will help
<raphink> Tonio_: j'espre bien que a va le rsoudre le problme ;)
<Hobbsee> raphink: looks good to me...as long as copy pasting the script works
<raphink> hehe
<raphink> Hobbsee: my script is a bit more complete still
<raphink> as I include a script of mine to build a local repository for each build :)
<Hobbsee> :)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: you want the patch emailed to you, or pastebin it?
<Riddell> pastebin it good
<freeflying> raphink: I just do like what you have written, but fails on breezy's
<Hobbsee> Riddell: http://pastebin.com/715414
<Riddell> Hobbsee: tested that it works? :)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: it built, i hadnt tried to test it...
<Hobbsee> didnt exactly know how...
<Hobbsee> hang on...if the brain is in gear, it must be pretty simple to test...
<raphink> malone 44548
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 44548 in kdebase "Problems with accentuated characters in man pages" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/44548
* ajmitch_ wonders when Hobbsee will go for motu
<apachelogger> is there a howto to package cmake using applications?
<Hobbsee> ajmitch_: keep wondering :P
<raphink> ajmitch_: wonder the same ;)
<raphink> loooooooooooool
<imbrandon> ROFL
* Hobbsee hears rumours of the next TB meeting being the day after the kubuntu meeting, at 6am
<ajmitch_> Hobbsee: but you love the early morning starts! :)
<Hobbsee> haha
<Hobbsee> yes, that's why it's almost 2am, and i'm still up, and i have wokr in the morning
<ajmitch_> heh
<Hobbsee> (crud)
<ajmitch_> nearly 4AM here :)
<Hobbsee> i'm trying not to think of that hehe
<Hobbsee> yes, so i figured...crazy person :P
<ajmitch_> not my fault
<Hobbsee> do you people seriously think that i'd be okay as a MOTU, and wouldnt break everything?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: if you manage to update cdbs without breaking anything, you'd do fine as MOTU
<ajmitch_> it's the overconfident ones I worry about
<Hobbsee> hmmm....
* Hobbsee laughs, thinking of the hell she'll probably get over the coming week for overconfidence
<imbrandon> ;)
<freeflying> Hobbsee:  ++
<Hobbsee> i guess that if my manager eats me, then i wont need to go for MOTU after all :P
<freeflying> Hobbsee: crazy, you've uploaded about 20 this day  :)
<Hobbsee> freeflying: the count was 15, i think
<Hobbsee> :P
* ajmitch_ should retire now, can't keep up with this younger generation
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> yes, because you're oh so old and decrepit :P
<ajmitch_> yes :P
* Hobbsee hands ajmitch_ the walking frame
<ajmitch_> thanks so much
<Hobbsee> anytime :P
<Hobbsee> freeflying: well, 15 were the ones i sent to bddebian, dont know if anyone else delayed, and uploaded any today...
<freeflying> Hobbsee: heh
* Hobbsee contemplates sleep.  again.
<Hobbsee> freeflying: you know, it's not that hard - when you run 2-3 builds, one after another - they do get done pretty quickly...
<Hobbsee> extra ram helps, too :P
<freeflying> Hobbsee: i'm lack of hdd space and ram  :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> freeflying: how much ram?
<Hobbsee> hehe
<freeflying> Hobbsee: 512M
<Hobbsee>  /dev/hda3     ext3     15G  2.1G   12G  15% /home <-- where i build
<Hobbsee> ah yes, it helps having more than that...
<freeflying> Hobbsee: used space so little  
<Hobbsee> yep
<freeflying> /dev/sda9             15590560   6503424   9087136  42% /home
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: my build machine http://ubuntustuff.sytes.net/cpu-z.html
<freeflying> /home                 15590560   6503424   9087136  42% /var/chroot/home
<imbrandon> freeflying: df -h ;)
<freeflying> /dev/sda9              15G  6.3G  8.7G  42% /home
<freeflying> /home                  15G  6.3G  8.7G  42% /var/chroot/home
<imbrandon> bddebian: you arround ?
* Hobbsee is asleep
<imbrandon> gnight Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> well...i should be, anyway...
<imbrandon> hehe its only 11am here ;)
<Hobbsee> er, where's my phone?
<Hobbsee> ah, found it :D
<imbrandon> /dev/sda3              54G  2.4G   49G   5% /
<imbrandon> /dev/sda2              94G   47G   47G  51% /media/sda2
<imbrandon> no seperate /home
<imbrandon> ;(
<Hobbsee> silly!  why not?
<imbrandon> this is just a dump box, i reload it atleaste once a week
<imbrandon> only use it for dev/testing
<Hobbsee> heh
* Hobbsee doesnt have that luxury
<imbrandon> i keep everything i need to "keep" on /dev/sda2
<imbrandon>  /dev/sda2 is my main kubuntu install
<Hobbsee> okay, now i'm really going to bed!
<imbrandon> heh sleep well Hobbsee
<Sime> Riddell: guidance 0.6.7 is out ( http://www.simonzone.com/software/guidance/ )
<Riddell> Sime: cool
<Riddell> Sime: poke me if I've not handled it by tomorrow
* Riddell deep in ubiquity mapping
<mushroom> :)
<pygi> mushroom, ? :)
<mushroom> :)
<pygi> gah, why dont you go eat mushrooms :P
<mushroom> ja ja 
<bddebian> Because they are a fungus? :-)
<mushroom> ok
<mushroom> so where they are?
<raphink> I don't understand this iconcache thingy
<raphink> if it was added to gnome.mk
<raphink> why don't we add it to kde.mk instead of patching all kde apps ?
<pygi> raphink, you will have to bug Riddell with that question :P
<raphink> pygi: why so?
<pygi> or someone who is more into that thing then me, to respond :)
<raphink> pygi: then I can figure out myself maybe
<raphink> ;)
<pygi> ;)
<bddebian> Riddell had Hobbsee looking at that this morning
<raphink> right
#kubuntu-devel 2006-05-19
<Riddell> raphink: feel free to review and upload her patch http://pastebin.com/715414
<raphink> hmm let me see
<raphink> ok she just took the support from gnome.mk and copied it to kde.mk
<Riddell> seems like a fair tactic
* Riddell sticks a fork in ubiquity
<Riddell> Sime: new guidance looks good, uploaded
<toma> Riddell: need a nife?
<Riddell> toma: nope, it's done
<toma> nice, it is the new install wizard, right?
<raphink> ok hobbsee's patch seems fine
<raphink> I'll upload it
<raphink> that means apps will have to be all rebuilt with this new cdbs
<rclogger> btw, there are thoughts about using kubuntu as base for the amaroK Live CD ;-D
<pygi> nice raphink 
<pygi> nice rclogger 
<pygi> gah :p
<raphink> lol
<rclogger> hehe
* Mez tries and finds a pizza place to deliver to an internet cafe online
<pygi> damn CAPS :P
<Riddell> Mez: I uploaded katapult with your patch
<Riddell> rclogger: good idea :)
<Hobbsee> hey!  it looks like my cdbs got in!
<Hobbsee> yay, thanks Riddell or whoever uploaded it :)
<Hobbsee> is there any way to force kde sound to use anything apart from arts?
<Hobbsee> ie, not amarok - the rest of it
* imbrandon pokes freeflying apokryphos or someone else awake , i need to report something on launchpad.net but need a tab bit of help before i can post a usefull bug report
<freeflying> imbrandon: hi
<imbrandon> heya freeflying dident mean to bother ya but .... hold on let me paste what i just said in #ubuntu-devel ( no one was alive in there )
<imbrandon> 20:12]  <imbrandon> someone got a sec to help me figure out where to look to track down this bug, i can reporduce the bug like clockwork but i have no idea WHY its doing it or what logs / messages to look in to help someon fix it
<imbrandon> [20:13]  <imbrandon> hell not even sure what to report it under in launchpad.net
<imbrandon> [20:14]  <imbrandon> i dunno what to call it but if you install ( dont even have to use it ) smbfs , hald take a LONG time to start when booting ( like 2 or 3 minutes ) [ this is on upto date dapper , clean fresh install , install smbfs hangs on boot , uninstall it everything is smooth ] 
<imbrandon> [20:15]  <imbrandon> not sure what hal ( hardware abstraction layer ) has to do with smbfs and i dont knokw where to look in the logs to be more helpfull but someone could tell me i would be happy to ( the reason i say hal is becouse thats what message it hangs on while booting for like 2 or 3 minutes )
<imbrandon> [20:15]  <imbrandon> * message on usplash 
<imbrandon>  /end paste
<imbrandon> does htat make any sense freeflying heh
<imbrandon> that*
<freeflying> imbrandon: automatically mount smbfs?
<imbrandon> smbfs is a package to allow "mount" to mount smb file systems but you dont have to actualy USE it just have it installed for this to affect you
<imbrandon> now i use it but i dident have anything mounted yet or any smbfs mounts in fstab
<freeflying> imbrandon: maybe /var/log/message help
<imbrandon> ut with smbfs package installed the next reboot hal will hang
<imbrandon> for like 2 or 3 minutes
<imbrandon> k lemme look
<imbrandon> hmm no errors ther at all, everything looks normal
<freeflying> imbrandon:  I also have similiar issue with you, no clues now, I bind /home  to a chroot environment, it also need 2-3 mins for bring up
<imbrandon> on launchpad.net i dont even know whom to assign this to or if its a smbfs bug or hal bug in the way it handles smbfs ( if at all since its a hardware package ) or if its some other app hanging the boot 
<imbrandon> and hal is the last mesage shown
<imbrandon> ahhh is it hal on the screen when the boot takes so long ?
<freeflying> imbrandon: don't think hal is the right
<imbrandon> me either, i think thats just the last thing usplash is showing me while it waits for something else
<imbrandon> one sec brb phone
<Hobbsee> mornfall: you around?
<Hobbsee> mornfall: seems there are a lot of users getting problems with adept lately
<toma> morning
<Riddell> good morning toma 
<\sh> moins
<Sime> is it just me or does the bookmarks toolbar in konq like sometime automatically appear even though I've got it turned off...
<toma> Sime: i filed a bug that my bookmarks toolbar is randomly disappearing
<Sime> ok, that sounds like what I'm seeing.
<Sime> it is wierd
<Sime> I can't corralate (sp?) it with any action in particular.
<toma> yes, and i hate it ;-) I always, for ever, want that toolbar. There should be some lock setting.
<Sime> it shouldn't appear/disappear randomly. simple.
<toma> right
<Sime> mp3 still don't work here in kde apps.
<Sime> also mounting CDs seems to hang sometimes.
<Sime> (might be FAM related..???)
<Sime> I've seen pmount hang.
<Sime> ps showed it just sitting there doing nothing once.
<toma> someone replied in the bug report wrote that kubuntu patch the bookmark toolbar to not be on by default. Maybe the patch is wrong. I wonder where I can find that patch.
<Sime> it will probably be part of the source .deb.
<toma> ah, true
<Sime> "apt-get source <the right deb name>" will pull it down.
<Sime> best to do that in an empty dir. BTW
<Sime> kdelibs
<Sime> I think that is the source
<Sime> I could be wrong
<toma> donwloading
<toma> a lot of patches, but none altering bookmark menu
<Tonio_> hey ;)
<Hobbsee> hi Tonio_ 
<Tonio_> hi Hobbsee
<freeflying> wired, I have both sid and dapper's pbuilder,but failed times for breezy's
<seaLne> toma: kubuntu-default-settings should be setting the bookmarks toolbar to be off by default but if you turn it on it should be saving that in ~/.kde and should therefore stay on, in the past i've had it disapear a few times and had to turn it on again but it always stayed on for a long time (yeah crap description :)
<toma> seaLne: oki, I'll have a look at that package then
<seaLne> fair enough you might not like the default (i don't either) but it seems impossible that what you are experiencing is happening unless konq never saves its settings? :-/
<seaLne> hmm i just found a very weird bug probably in kpilot, on my palm if i set a start and end time of the same (ie 0 duration its just an alarm to remind me to do something) the result in the std.ics file is for an apparently random period averaging a a few weeks
<toma> seaLne: i don't like the default, but that is irrelevant. If I turn it on, it should stay on, and it does not do that ;-)
<toma> :q
<toma> I'll remove kubuntu-default-settings for a while and test without it 
<seaLne> toma: what happens if you change the setting then quit all konqs is it set when you start a new one?
<toma> (also when i turn it off, if it stays off)
<toma> yes, it will stay for a while, and disappears somwhere during the day.
<seaLne> i've noticed before with settings stuff that loging out didn't save stuff and the only other times programs would be stopped was when they crashed
<seaLne> toma: the same running konq?
<toma> no, a new korq
<seaLne> did you quit the previous one that you set it in?
<toma> and i suspected a crashing konq as well, but that is not the case, i watched it carefully this week. I can imagen the default setting coming up after a crash
<toma> mostly it happens when opening an extra konq
<seaLne> sorry just trying to think of possible explanations
<toma> seaLne: it is weird, first up is to determine if it is konqs fault or kubuntu-patch fault
<seaLne> is there any mention of bookmarkToolBar in ~/.kde/share/config/konquerorrc ?
<toma> seaLne: http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=126556
<Ubugtu> KDE bug 126556 in general "Bookmark-toolbar doesn't always show up when (re)starting Konqueror" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  
<toma> Hidden=false
<toma> yes, it is there
<seaLne> i don't have that
<seaLne> [KonqMainWindow Toolbar bookmarkToolBar] 
<seaLne> IconText=IconTextRight
<seaLne> Index=3
<seaLne> Offset=-3
<toma> i have something similar
<toma> there are a dozen bugs about toolbar bahaviour in konq
<toma> I'll not search further, it is a konq problem
<seaLne> so you have that + Hidden=false in the section?
<toma> yes
<seaLne> interesting
<seaLne> maybe it is redundant by having the section at all
<toma> funny br's http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=120481
<Ubugtu> KDE bug 120481 in general "No toolbar, split linked view with one locked - first click in unlocked one returns toolbars and main menu!" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  
<toma> it is reasonable to assume somehwere there is a race condition reading the settings of konq
<toma> thanks for helping
<seaLne> weird problems are never fun
<toma> indeed, i rather have something reproducable reliable 
<poimen> hum today is avery active day for developer right? I have done apt-get update like 3 times and new upgrades apper
<kwwii> hi all
<jjesse> hiya kwwii
<pygi> hi kwwii, jjesse 
<jjesse> hiya pygi
<kwwii> so outside of people flipping out about the ubuntu splash, what is up?
<jjesse> was there a recent update to the ubuntu splash?
<pygi> argh, again that splash  :P
<kwwii> hehe
<kwwii> I now realize that I am totally separated from that community
<pygi> :)
<kwwii> I sent pic after pic to them and got no response
<pygi> what are you upto lately kwwii ?
<kwwii> now it seems to be a big deal and everyone is upset
<pygi> no worries :) people always react that way :P
<kwwii> of course, I should figure out everyones problems and know what the hell is going on
<pygi> hey, calm down :P
<kwwii> pygi: no shit
<kwwii> pygi: I am used to that from suse, don't worrsa
<kwwii> worry
<kwwii> I hope that I solved things
<pygi> argh,oki :)
<apachelogger> Riddell: 1.4.0 is out, btw ;-)
* pygi wonders what 1.4.0 is out :P
<apachelogger> out is probably the wrong word
<apokryphos> amarok? Only for packages, I guess.
<apachelogger> available for ppacking
<apokryphos> *packagers
<apachelogger> apokryphos: yep
<kwwii> it is a bit harder to work on harder problems per email
<kwwii> anyway
<kwwii> time for sleep
<pygi> kwwii, night :)
<kwwii> c u tomorrow
<pygi> if you ever need any help, just poke me by mail or somethin
<kwwii> pygi: will do :-)
#kubuntu-devel 2006-05-20
<poimen> someone knows were to find C++ tutorials videos to downloaD?
<allee> Tonio_: ping?
<allee> Tonio_: you did not upload 0.8.1+0.8.2-rc1-1 yet, right  (https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/digikam/)
<allee> Tonio_: unluckily mdz has chosen an 'bad' version for bug #38227
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 38227 in qprocd "multiple copies of orig.tar.gz's in the librarian" [Major,Fix committed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/38227
<toma> poimen: wanna learn that language?
<poimen> yep
<allee> $ dpkg --compare-versions 0.8.1.ubuntu-1 lt 0.8.1+0.8.2-rc1-1 || echo shit
<allee> shit
<toma> poimen: do you have any programming background (object oriented) ?
<poimen> right now I study in collage comphuter cience
<poimen> I have only taken the prgraming logic class
<poimen> next semester I will take visual basic ( I hate that but...) and structural programing (C++)
<poimen> toma : no I am just starting in this field 
<toma> poimen: ok, dont know any video's, only some tutorials, but i guess you will get that anyhow
<poimen> tutorials are fine
<poimen> :)
<poimen> toma : links?
<poimen> Its not that I am willing to drop kubuntu but the SUSE 10,1 screenshots look polished as hell
<toma> poimen: http://www.functionx.com/cpp/Lesson01.htm
<toma> poimen: http://www.intap.net/~drw/cpp/index.htm
<poimen> I had Fedora core 5 and when It saw my reiserfs kubuntu partition It went on a kernel panic lol fedora sucks big time at lest with more than one linux on a machine it acts like windows fedora wants all the atention to it
<poimen> toma : thankx
<toma> nothing more in my bookmarks, second link will get you going. Although for new people Python might be a better choise
<poimen> yeah but I will take C++ in collage next semester so I think I have to break the ice
<toma> right
<poimen> i am feel happy
<poimen> I dont have windows anymore in my system LD
<poimen> :D
<poimen> but fedora felt like having it for a moment
<poimen> lol
<poimen> toma : you write in C++?
<toma> poimen: yep
<poimen> toma : u a developer for OSS?
<toma> poimen: yes, among other things, i'm upstream for RSIBreak.
<poimen> RSIBreak?
<poimen> google time
<toma> rsibreak.org
<poimen> nice
<poimen> toma : I really what to lern C++ for contributing to the KDE/linux comunity
<toma> poimen: awesome! 
<poimen> toma : :p
<toma> its a difficult language, i hope you still like it after the lessons
<poimen> toma : I also hope so :)
<Tonio_> allee: hey ;)
<allee> Hey Tonio_ 
<Tonio_> I was just discussing with raphink concerning this
<Tonio_> and the way to rename it properly
<allee> I did so with toma too :)
<Tonio_> he lunched at home toonight
<Tonio_> allee: I was thinking about 0.8.2~rc1-0ubuntu1
<Tonio_> that could do the job don't you think ?
<Tonio_> allee: I uploaded it yesterday but I just though today that the version was infrior
<allee> Tonio_: you mean dch -v 0.8.2~rc1-0ubuntu1 "fixup after mdz's fixup"; mv digikam_0.8.1+0.8.2-rc1.orig.tar.gz digikam_0.8.2~rc1.orig.tar.gz
<Tonio_> allee: yup
<allee> :)
<Tonio_> allee: except I don't use dch, but that's exactly my feeling
<allee> 'k. I'll ping when done and pkg src is on my homepage
<Tonio_> allee: okay let's go
<allee> Tonio_: done: http://www.mpe.mpg.de/~ach/tmp/src-only/
<Tonio_> allee: nice, I'm testing the build and uploading, thanks
<allee> Tonio_: ah, reminds me.  Plug in your camera and select digikam in the media selection dialog.  does not work here, but Mark Purcell (kde-extras sponsor) reported works-for-him
<allee> Tonio_: I suspect I borked my system during 0.8.1 experiments.  But I'm had not time to cleanup here yet.
<Tonio_> allee: I don't have a camera here....
<allee> 'k
<allee> I'll ping kubuntu-devels when tomorrow when they can download/test ;)
<Tonio_> yup
<Tonio_> allee: uploaded
<allee> Tonio_: thx
<Tonio_> allee: no pb
<Tonio_> allee: good news, it apears codeine's upstream starting coding again on it ;)
<allee> Tonio_: yes. toma is working on it
<Tonio_> allee: is toma the upstream ?
<allee> Tonio_: I've it running here
<Tonio_> allee: is the kpart crashing konqueror ?
<Tonio_> this is the big big issue we have with kaffeine
<allee> Tonio_: no, he not.  but he discovered it 2 days ago and submitted already some patches to alioth
<Tonio_> allee: okay
<allee> Tonio_: have not tried
<Tonio_> http://www.methylblue.com/codeine/
<Tonio_> allee: there is a new upstram version too
<Tonio_> published 4 days ago afaik
<allee> $ dpkg -l codeine | tail -1
<allee> ii  codeine                    1.0.1.3-0                  video player for KDE designed to be as simple as possible
<allee> :)
<Tonio_> hehe
<Tonio_> allee: can you send me the source package ? I'd like to test the konqueror integration
<allee> Tonio_: 'k.  Pkg needs some more polishing. But AFAI understood toma, he'll work on it tommorow
<Tonio_> allee: very interesting
<Tonio_> allee: kaffeine is a great player, but lacks stability
<Tonio_> and latest version has a few issues, since upstream added a big bunch of audio functions like mp3 encoding etc...
<allee> Tonio_: codeine scc deb at http://www.mpe.mpg.de/~ach/tmp/src-only/
<Tonio_> we have to disable them since the components are in multiverse (lame) and therefore we have lots of unworking buttons and functions in it......
<Tonio_> allee: codeine could be a great replacement to kaffeine I think
<Tonio_> for edgy
<allee> kmplayer should work in konqueror (at least upstream told me ;)
<Tonio_> allee: it does but there is an issue with rtsp ans mms protocols
<allee> Yeah, codeine has the best user interfac
<Tonio_> the .protocol files need association with a binary
<Tonio_> and as we only use the kpart, it isn't possible to set that....
<allee> uhm
<Tonio_> allee: so we use it for http based streaming (mov or avi files) but real or ms streaming are still managed with kaffeine (crashing)
<Tonio_> allee: the only solution is to switch completly to kmplayer, but the standalone player has lots of issues
<Tonio_> this is completly stupid, but you need to assoiciate streaming protocols to the binary to use the kpart plugin with them in konq....
<allee> Tonio_: Joos (?) kmplayer upstream is pretty responsive to bug reports
<Tonio_> allee: I'm not talking about bugs :)
<allee> Tonio_: yeah, that really sounds weird
<Tonio_> I'm talking about usability
<allee> Ah
<Tonio_> mplayer settings everywhere in the options even if mplayer isn't installed (just an example)
<allee> tell him, maybe the quickly fixes it  (but I guess you have enough on TODO already)
<Tonio_> allee: yes ;)
<Tonio_> that will wait a bit
<allee> ;)
<Tonio_> allee: no mimetypes defined in the coeine package ?
<Tonio_> I don't see it in the konqueror's associations dialog
<allee> mhhm, good question.  Only compiled and viewed a dvd yet
<allee> kbuildsyscoca?
<Tonio_> yes just did that and it works
<allee> Tonio_: I really wonder is kde.mk should add this to codeine.postinst
<Tonio_> yup
<allee> Tonio_: (codeine does not use cdbs, but nevertheless ;)
<Tonio_> allee: hehe, scons is a pain, really ;)
<allee> s/cdbs/kde.mk/
<allee> Tonio_: unusual I would say.  but the tarball size of project using scons is facinating small
<Tonio_> allee: if toma works on it, can he change the build system ??? :))))))
<allee> lol
<Tonio_> allee: scons, but messy to package properly
<allee> we all would be lost without cdbs
<Tonio_> allee: kpart plugin works (good point) let's see what happens when closing konq
<Tonio_> allee: and no crash ;)
<Tonio_> hehe
<allee> I wanted to generalize codeine rules to scons.mh, but never found the time
<allee> Cool
<allee> Tonio_: now busy writing an main inclusion report :) :) :)
<Tonio_> allee: hum...... just experienced a crash
<Tonio_> konq completly frozen
<allee> not good :(
<Tonio_> allee: well the website is the worst on the net
<allee> :)
<Tonio_> it's sreaming + javascript can crash any browser :)
<Tonio_> this is the one I test when I want to test streaming ;)
<allee> he he
<Tonio_> allee: kmplayer crashed too :)
<allee> Tonio_: topic change: I've a patch with applies with lots of fuzz and offsets.  You know a tools that simply fixes the patch to apply cleanly?
<Tonio_> allee: patch to what ?
<Tonio_> I must say I don't know such tools
<allee> I've a patch that patches dozend of Makefile.am. with new upstream version I get offset and fuzzy warnings
<Tonio_> allee: honnestly, I really think that codeine could be a very good replacement to kaffeine
<allee> yes
<Tonio_> allee: unfortunately no, when I have the same problem, I generally re-do the patch from scratch.....
<Tonio_> allee: codeine has a nice bar in fullscreen mode, which is really missing in kaffeine :)
<Tonio_> allee: everything is perfect except subtitles support I think
<Tonio_> allee: there is a reference to subtitles in the options, but I don't know how to load them
<allee> Tonio_: never tried this
<poimen> I am using dapper how can I install amarok 1.4?
<poimen> sorry lol
<poimen> I was published on kubuntu.org ;)
<hendry> howdy freeflying 
<freeflying> hendry: hi
<hendry> i'm going to try a Kubuntu livecd install. can i resize win32 partition?
<freeflying> hendry: I haven't try, you'd best backup your data firstly
<hendry> freeflying: how are things going?
<freeflying> hendry:  sorry, don't know you mean
<hendry> freeflying: how are you?
<freeflying> hendry: I've never resize a partition in use
<hendry> i'll give a try ;)
<hendry> took ages from selecting the language stage.
<hendry> kubuntu live installer seems unable to resize the existing winxp partition
<Hobbsee> are kde apps supposed to have man pages?  i thought they were.  kpager, klipper, and kwallet all dont.
<Hobbsee> how odd.  for some of the kde apps, the man pages are in the source directories, and yet dont seem to exist with man <packagename>
<kwwii> moin
<raphink> moin moin kwwii
<cmvo> moin
<Riddell> kwwii: are you making a usplash for edubuntu?
<kwwii> Riddell: right now I am making another one for ubuntu...strange story there, much confusion
<kwwii> while I am at it, I can make one for edubuntu too I guess
<kmon> kwwii: are you goingo to do something with the current progress bar?
<kmon> currently it's not very "dapper"
<kwwii> kmon: not planned...what is the problem?
<kwwii> kmon: which progress bar do you mean?
<kmon> the one usplash shows
<kmon> on boot
<kmon> just curious anyway...
<kwwii> kmon: the best we could do would be to reorder the indexed colormap to find a better color for it
<kwwii> as I do not have a system with a real bootloader I cannot test any of this stuff
<kmon> does usplash work correctly with kdm?
<kwwii> for instance, I have no idea what grub looks like
<kmon> sometimes I logg out of kde and it doesn't show up
<kwwii> kmon: ? bootsplash and kdm?
<kmon> usplash
<kwwii> kmon: those two have nothing to do with each other or?
<kmon> you mean bootsplash & usplash?
<kwwii> which console is the usplash running on?
<kwwii> kmon: no I mean usplash and kdm
<kmon> f7 or f8
<kwwii> ahhhhhhh
<kwwii> so there is no console switching
<kmon> Riddell: should know
<kwwii> hrm...it seems like the usplash is the exact opposite of how I would implement something like this
<kmon> hehe
<kwwii> Riddell: we can revert to the usplash pic before the beta...the prescaling does not work as expected
<kwwii> I discovered that info last night in several angry mails from ubuntu developers and mark
<kmon> when is beta comming?
<kwwii> hehe, the beta was a long time ago :-)
<Riddell> kmon: I had trouble finding the right place for kdm to run usplash_down, it's still often not right
<Riddell> kwwii: really?  I think it looks quite good, much better than the non-scaled version
<kmon> kwwii: sorry, the release candidate 
<kwwii> Riddell: lol, ok, then let's leave it that way...I was just worried because evidently there is a big uproar about the ubuntu splash
<Riddell> oh, I didn't see the ubuntu one, but the kubuntu one looks fine
<kmon> from the mailing lists, the problem is that people have stated they would rather prefere no text at all on usplash
<kmon> and someone came up with a solution
<kmon> but ubuntu dev's didn't like that
<kmon> since the bg wasn't black... and I imagine it's too late for such changes
<kwwii> the bg is black
<kwwii> oh, man...they think they understand this
<kwwii> and they do not
<kwwii> someone should have tested the pics I sent weeks ago...then there would not be such a big deal
<kmon> well, in 2 weeks time you can mess everything up again ;)
<kwwii> lol
<kwwii> yeah, no shit
* kmon leaves
<kwwii> see you
<freeflying> Riddell: amarok-1.4 is in debian now, show we include it in dapper?
<Riddell> arg!  I wonder how many times we'll be asked that
<Riddell> I really have no wish to do n UVF exception for amarok
<Riddell> I'll make packages for it today though
<Riddell> and is it really in debian?  it's not been released yet
<freeflying> hehe :)
<Hobbsee> hi Riddell :)
<jjesse> i heard packages were available?
<freeflying> it's in debian's incoming
<Riddell> that's silly, it's not been released, there could sll be changes to it
<freeflying> amarok-engines_1.4.0-1, amarok-xine_1.4.0-1, amarok_1.4.0-1
<Riddell> Hobbsee: it's debian policy to have man pages for all apps but quite a few GUI apps don't follow that
<Hobbsee> Riddell: right.
<Riddell> Hobbsee: KDE has some man pages that only get installed if you build your packages with unsermake instead of automake
<Hobbsee> seems that my system's a bit crazy, and another users - how we couldnt access the man pages
<Hobbsee> ah okay
<Riddell> Hobbsee: it should be easy to patch the packages so that debhelper installs the man pages
<freeflying> Hobbsee:  maybe you can ask debian guys change their policy for nort ask manpage for GUI application  :)
<Riddell> add to klipper.install a line to install the man page in the right place
* Hobbsee wonders if keyboards would make good pillows
<kwwii> Riddell: who could I talk to about the edubuntu stuff?
<Riddell> kwwii: ogra is the man
<kwwii> Riddell: cool, thanks
<kwwii> Riddell: do you know which irc channel ogra hangs out in?
<Riddell> #ubuntu-devel #edubuntu
<Riddell> 14:27  * ogra is out for some hours to see his parents, be back in the evening
<Riddell> but not just now it seems
<Riddell> kwwii: talk to JaneW instead then
<kwwii> Riddell: will do, thanks again
<Riddell> everyone test amarok please deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-14 dapper main
<\sh> Riddell: same procedure as last time? ;)
<\sh> s/last time/last release/ 
<\sh> installing amarok
<Riddell> sudo apt-get install amarok
<\sh> Riddell: no..I meant: last minute UFV exception 
<Riddell> oh, no, I'm not doing an UFV exception
<\sh> Riddell: so no amarok-14 with dapper
<Riddell> not from me at any rate
<\sh> argl
<\sh> Hello My Name Is Matthias Ettrich and your are...
<\sh> terrible
<\sh> not regarding my defaults
<Riddell> hmm?
<\sh> settings: splash off, and direct playing my playlist...but now: splash is shown and matthias is speaking to me :)
<Riddell> why is Matthias talking to you?
<\sh> there is a welcome mp3
<\sh> I thought first, it was my webradio stream, but it wasn't :)
<Riddell> so there is :)
<Tonio_> hi everyone
<pygi> hi Tonio_, Riddell 
<Tonio_> hey pygi
<Riddell> \sh: so I take it the amarok package worked then?
<\sh> Riddell: sure :) 
<Riddell> great, thanks
<Riddell> just don't turn on moodbar or it'll take up your CPU and disk for the next 24 hours
<toma> (weird competition for rsibreak)
<toma> evening !
<\sh> Riddell: but I wonder about this greeting message from matthias...
<Riddell> why?
<Riddell> we should have a kubuntu one!
<\sh> hehe
<Riddell> "Hi, I'm mark shuttleworth..."
<\sh> no..i mean, it shouldn't come up, only when you start amarok the first time
<Riddell> I agree
<\sh> and the splash setting must be fixed
<Riddell> it's a bit like the kaffeine logo video that we get rid of
* kwwii goes out to the pub with a friend
<kwwii> bbl
<kwwii> the ubuntu guys are driving me to drink :-)
<\sh> lol
<pygi> Riddell, will we have 1.4 packages for dapper? :)
<Riddell> pygi: already do
<Riddell> but not in dapper
<marseillai__> i've found a bug with akregator!
<pygi> yes, yes :)
<Riddell> please test   deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-14 dapper main
<marseillai__> when i've zero non read messages he tells me that i've -1 non read messages! :D
<pygi> marseillai__, file a bug on malone
<pygi> Riddell, oki, will do :)
* pygi was just talking today with amarok devs about improving gst engine
<jjesse> hmm it appears like i'm timing out :(
<mornfall|mx> when will we get app-install-data in debian? i hear this thing that ubuntu contributes back to debian
<mornfall|mx> it's not that it was so more complicated than upload
<Riddell> app-install-data is created by a script in the buildds that extracts all the .desktop files in main, debian would need to do the same to their buildds
<superstoned> Riddell: a 'works fine for me' (amarok 1.4)
<Riddell> superstoned: i386?
<mornfall|mx> Riddell: oh well, i thought the source package was generated and then uploaded?
<mornfall|mx> Riddell: and if i install app-install-data from ubuntu on debian, it works
<mornfall|mx> it would make my life a lot easier if i had *some* version in debian
<mornfall|mx> it's just that i have to do all the work by myself which is tiring
<Riddell> mornfall|mx: feel free to upload ubuntu's app-install-data data to debian, but some .desktop files will be out of sync with what's in debian so it's not the best solution
<mornfall|mx> Riddell: i can't upload it, if i could it would be done by now -- would need to find a sponsor
<mornfall|mx> which, umm, sucks
<mornfall|mx> well, no matter, i'll just keep it not supported
<mornfall|mx> --> lunch
<superstoned> Riddell: yes, i386 on a amd64 ;-)
<kwwii> join #edubuntu
<kwwii> damn it
<kwwii> that is twice today
<kwwii> sorry all
<kwwii> Zerlinna: did you get my email with the corrected english text?
<marseillai__> amarok 1.4 splash screen looks so bad!!!
<pygi> marseillai__, file a bug then :P
<marseillai__> pygi: yes of course! i'm tired should i file a bug ?
<pygi> :-P
<pygi> yea, against urself :P
<pygi> Riddell, poke :)
<pygi> Regression in Amarok 1.4, patch exists
<Riddell> hmm?
<pygi> http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=127388
<Ubugtu> KDE bug 127388 in general "Audio CD won't play anymore" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]  
<pygi> there is attached patch
<pygi> Riddell, take a look at it please :)
<jjesse> how do i add programs to katapult?  i have tsclient installed but can't get tsclient to launch through katapult
<tvo> it reads .desktop files (through KDE services), so if the program shows up in the K menu katapult should launch it too
<tvo> also, you may need to restart katapult if you just installed the program you want to show up
<jjesse> thanks tvo
<tvo> because it doesn't notice anything changed
<jjesse> restarted it and it worked
<tvo> ok, cool :)
<Zerlinna> kwwii: yes, I sent it to riddell saturday
<kwwii> Zerlinna: cool :-)
<Zerlinna> kwwii: thank you for the proof-reading :)
<kwwii> Zerlinna: no problem, that is why I am here :-)
<kwwii> to help, I mean, not necessarily to proof-read english :-)
<Zerlinna> lol
<pygi> Riddell, you alive? :P
<Riddell> pygi: yes, although I'm not too keen on compiling amarok again
<pygi> Riddell, I want it fixed :-P (not that I matter tho) :)
<kwwii> Riddell: did you get Zerlinna's text and pics? Is there anyway you could use it?
<Riddell> yes, I have it, I'll try and put it on the website today
<pygi> Riddell, please? :)
<Zerlinna> Riddell: there's also a typo on kubuntu.org .. shutleworth ;)
<OdyX> Riddell: I'm testing latest Amarok: There's still the bug I did mention here: bug 41257 The splash screen is shown even if not checked. in #amarok, they said it's packaging bug..
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 41257 in amarok "Splash screen shown even if unchecked" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/41257
<OdyX> Riddell: leaving though.. See you tomorrow.
<kwwii> Riddell: cool, thanks :-9
<pygi> OdyX, the not playing cd bug is more important :P
<OdyX> pygi: certainly... but it's still a bug.. since beta3 on Dapper
<pygi> indeed :)
<Riddell> Zerlinna: fixed, thanks
<Zerlinna> Riddell: my pleasure :)
<ivoks> umm... i know this isn't a place for bugs, but this one is trivial to fix
<pygi> ivoks, hm?
<Riddell> if you have a fix, this is indeed the place :)
<ivoks> Riddell: just delete hr in amaroks po/ folder
<ivoks> please :)
<ivoks> it's not croatian, but hindu language
<pygi> lol :)
<pygi> Riddell, and while you are at it, add that patch :-P
<Riddell> ivoks: what's the bug number for that
<ivoks> just a sex
<ivoks> lol.. sec
<ivoks> bug #44517
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 44517 in amarok "Improper Hindu/Croatian translation" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/44517
<ivoks> typing in dark...
<Riddell> compiling
<pygi> Riddell, with patch ? :P
* pygi knows he shouldn't be doing that :'(
<Riddell> pygi: ivoke bug is with famarok 1.3
<pygi> ivoks: argh, make that bug exist with amarok 1.4 also :P
<ivoks> is that an upstream bug?
* kwwii wonders if a sex is more or less than a sec
<ivoks> i tought it was from rosetta
<Riddell> ivoks: fix uploaded
<ivoks> thanx
<Riddell> although you'll need to wait for new language packs from rosetta to be uploaded before it gets fixed in the archive
<ivoks> ok
<apachelogger> kood nikht all :-)
<raphink> guys we need to translate the language-support desktop file into more languages
<raphink> I'm adding french to it
<toma> raphink: talk to rinse about dutch
<Rinse> hi
<raphink> hi Rinse
<raphink> could you add dutch to this ? http://pastebin.com/719595
<raphink> whoelse could add to it?
<raphink> we miss a lot : es, pt, it, etc.
<raphink> and I think if one desktop ought to be translated this is it
<raphink> I'll go as on #kubuntu
<Rinse> Dunno if fy is available for kubuntu
<kwwii> hi raphink :-)
<raphink> hi kwwii
<pygi> hey raphink 
<raphink> kwwii: could you add german translation please ?
<raphink> hi pygi, could you add hrvatski please?
<kwwii> Riddell: it appears that there really was a big discussion about the ubuntu splash..you told me, I mailed daniel and jeff, and they ignored me...next thing I know I get a mail from Jane with Mark in CC
<toma> raphink: frysian?
<pygi> raphink, hm, where?
<raphink> sure toma if you know the code :)
<kwwii> raphink: where?
<raphink> kwwii: http://pastebin.com/719595
<raphink> mail me the translation
<raphink> or paste in private
<raphink> and I'll add it
<toma> raphink: i dont, but Rinse does
<raphink> toma: ok :)
<raphink> kwwii: I'd like this language thingy translated
<raphink> lol
<Rinse> ?
<Rinse> whatido?
<toma> Rinse: add fy as well
<Rinse> h
<Rinse> ah
<kwwii> raphink: de is already there, or?
<Riddell> kwwii: uh oh
<raphink> sure 
<raphink> I think so
<raphink> hi Riddell
<Riddell> salut
<raphink> :)
<raphink> thanks Rinse
<pygi> raphink, you want HR chars as well or?
<raphink> sure pygi
<pygi> raphink, done :)
<Rinse> raphink: ok done
<raphink> thanks pygi can you send it to me to raphink@ubuntu.com ?
<raphink> somehow I don't understnad why it doesn't appear on rosetta
<pygi> raphink, hm, I added that to that pastebin thingy
<raphink> ah ok
<pygi> argh, wth? 
<pygi> it doesnt exist :-/
<raphink> I don't see your post on the pastebin pygi
<raphink> what nick di dyou use ?
<pygi> raphink, indeed, neither do I :-/
<pygi> none :P
<raphink> ah found it
<raphink> thanks
<raphink> thanks Rinse too
<Rinse> Your welcome :)
<pygi> O wo;; dp ot agaom
<Rinse> other dutch translations, like adept, can be found in kde's SVN
<pygi> raphink, want me to do it again?
<raphink> no I got it pygi
<raphink> thanks
<raphink> yes Rinse
<pygi> ok, nice :0
<raphink> I know that
#kubuntu-devel 2006-05-21
<raphink> hmm interesting malone 44920
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 44920 in kdebase "KDEROOTHOME set incorrectly; user settings ignored" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/44920
<raphink> Riddell: are you around?
<Riddell> raphink: hi
<pygi> abattoir, hi :)
<pygi> from JaneW:
<pygi> JaneW SoC mentors: I will try to mail later (but our mail is down again here...) please can you look at finalising the application review, ranking and make your selections for mentoring by COB tomorrow (wed 17 May).
<abattoir> hi pygi...
<abattoir> :) 
<pygi> whats up abattoir ? :)
<abattoir> well, the penultimate exam got over today... :) 
<abattoir> have one more to go... but that's like 9 days away... so holidays have temporarily begun :) 
<abattoir> was that second message for me?
<ajmitch_> probably a notice that decisions about ubuntu SoC projects will be known soon 
<pygi> abattoir, no :-P
<pygi> abattoir, that was for SoC mentors :)
<ajmitch_> and then the students sit & wait for another week :)
<pygi> indeed ajmitch_ :)
<OdyX> Riddell: As far as I see it, "dynamic mode" in latest Amarok does not work anymore (says "No track to add" (or something like that), as I DO have tracks...
<OdyX> Riddell: one more... Complains about libvisual when trying visualisations, as they are installed.
<OdyX> Riddell: one more... :| amaroK tries to send mail everytime it meets "bugs", but my music goes on. seems xine bug ?
<Riddell> OdyX: is this amarok 1.4 or 1.3?
<OdyX> Riddell: latest, from your repos.
<OdyX> 1.4 then
<Riddell> oh, I don't care about that one :)
<Riddell> only fixes for dapper I'm afraid
<OdyX> Riddell: what do you mean by "I don't care" ? Won't be corrected, because 1.3 (Dapper's default) works just fine ?
* OdyX will revert to beta3, was better :-/
<jjesse> i sent out an email about the location of the meeting logs in the wiki, did anyone have any thoughts on that?
<Hobbsee> jjesse: my only thought is that i dont really care, except that it's findable
<Hobbsee> and in the topic :P
<jjesse> Hobbsee: i think no one else cared either :)
<Hobbsee> true...
* Rinse is away: weg en zo
<Hobbsee> that topic needs updating, too...
<raphink> Riddell: could you add "Name[fr] =Ajouter/Supprimer des programmes" to http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/playground/sysadmin/ept/installer/adept_installer.desktop?rev=539472&view=markup please?
<mornfall|mx> raphink: doesn't sound like a great idea to me, shouldn't that be ran over by scripty in next run?
<mornfall|mx> kde .desktop files have .po files
<raphink> mornfall|mx: where is the po for adept desktop files?
<raphink> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+source/ept/+translations
<raphink> mornfall|mx: ?
<raphink> I searched for po for adept desktop files and didn't find any
<mornfall|mx> raphink: i have no idea, but i suppose they are in kde svn
<mornfall|mx> raphink: try asking Riddell 
<raphink> this is what I did mornfall|mx
<mornfall|mx> :-)
<raphink> I'm worried that we might have adept desktop files in english only for the release
<raphink> the desktops are in the kde svn 
<raphink> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/playground/sysadmin/ept/installer/adept_installer.desktop?rev=539472&view=markup
<mornfall|mx> raphink: desktops yes, but the translations in them are extracted from .po
<raphink> haven't found this po
<mornfall|mx> somewhere under l10n
<raphink> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/l10n/fr/messages/playground-sysadmin/
<raphink> oh stupid me
<raphink> lol
<raphink> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/l10n/fr/messages/playground-sysadmin/desktop_playground-sysadmin.po?rev=534627&view=log I guess
<mornfall|mx> if you commit changes to that .po, next scripty run (tonight i think?) should add them to .desktop files
<raphink> no
<raphink> I see that I submitted translations in it months ago
<raphink> that were not updated
<raphink> e.g. 
<raphink> #: ept/installer/adept_installer.desktop:3
<raphink> #, fuzzy
<raphink> msgid "Name=Add/Remove Programs"
<raphink> msgstr "Ajout/Suppression de logiciels"
<raphink> this was not added to the desktop
<raphink> although it was submitted long ago
<mornfall|mx> no idea really
<mornfall|mx> i have a bunch of translations
<mornfall|mx> not french though
<freeflying> mornfall|mx: good news for you, adept can work with scim now  :)
<mornfall|mx> freeflying: nice
<freeflying> mornfall|mx: thx
<mornfall|mx> freeflying: someone fixed scim or the putenv worked?
<freeflying> mornfall|mx: putenv works
<mornfall|mx> cool
<mornfall|mx> --> breakfast
<mornfall|mx> see ya
<raphink> mornfall|mx: in your opinion
<raphink> should the desktop files be synced from the svn ?
<raphink> or the whole app?
<kwwii> does anyone know if the kubuntu and ubuntu wiki have the same login stuff?
<Hobbsee> kwwii: afaik, they do
<kwwii> Hobbsee: thanks :.-)
<Hobbsee> yep, they do :)
<Riddell> yes, launchpad e-mail needed
<Hobbsee> morning Riddell 
<Riddell> good morning Hobbsee 
<kwwii> ouch, so I am posting to the ubuntu list with my kde.org email address
<kwwii> this should go well
<Hobbsee> kwwii: heh, would people really notice?
<Riddell> kwwii: is that kdm artwork you made suitable for packaging?
<kwwii> Hobbsee: desktop choice is a religion 
<Hobbsee> kwwii: no kidding :P
<kwwii> Riddell: yepp, I still wanted to fix the buttons (already started on that)...can you give me a few more hours?
<Riddell> sure, take as long as you want
<Hobbsee> kwwii: means that it done for my birthday will be about right then :P
<kwwii> :-)
<kwwii> just for you!
<Riddell> and if you want to plan with the gdm XML file to get the go arrow button next to the text field that would be lovely
<Hobbsee> ie, july :P
<kwwii> Riddell: ok, I'll check into that
<kwwii> once this whole usplash stuff is sorted
* Hobbsee declares that all mathematics is evil, particularly calculus, and that computer programming is far better.
* OdyX agrees.
* Hobbsee laughs
<Hobbsee> yes, sabdfl, you missed the meeting by 2 hours.
<Hobbsee> that's my kind of being on time to things!
<kwwii> Hobbsee: are you crazy? Math is great!
<Hobbsee> urgh!
* Hobbsee gives up on it for the night...
<Hobbsee> it's due in.. 20.5 hours...
<kwwii> :-)
<Riddell> kwwii: are your slides ready to be uploaded with example content?
<kwwii> Riddell: yepp, I have the presentation, and the leaflet (but did not get around to building the package
<kwwii> )
<Riddell> ah, so you're waiting on someone teaching you .deb packaging
<Riddell> Hobbsee knows all about that
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> not really from scratch though...
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i suppose that a kopete 0.12 final coming out in may is *far* too late to be included in dapper?
<Riddell> yep
<Hobbsee> thought so.  pity.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: and when is this kubuntu council made all official?
* Hobbsee is procrastinating, again :P
<Riddell> I'm going to try and send out a post to the mailing list today
<Riddell> and we have a meeting next week as I remember
<Hobbsee> oh do we?
<Hobbsee> when?
<Riddell> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/event
<Riddell> 22nd 21:00
<Hobbsee> tuesday morning, awesome!
<Hobbsee> Riddell: that patch fixing the crashes for kopete with the webcams doesnt seem to have been applied to the breezy 3.5 packages...can we fix this?
<kwwii> to be honest, I am hoping to find 15min time to anything other than draw pretty pictures :-)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Riddell> Hobbsee: sure
<Riddell> Hobbsee: send me the debdiff
<Hobbsee> heh.  why'd i think you'd say something like that?
* Hobbsee doesnt have the patch, nor the source, nor the breezy pbuilder, nor the time to sort it out tonight :P
<freeflying> Hobbsee: can you install breezy's pbuilder on your dapper system
<Hobbsee> freeflying: i'm fairly sure you can have multiple pbuilders, yes
<freeflying> Hobbsee: but not the breezy's
<Hobbsee> why not breezy?
<freeflying> do't know, but sid's is well
<Riddell> test koffice   deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/koffice-151 dapper main
<Hobbsee> ooh fun :)
<OdyX> Riddell: 1.5 final too ?
<Riddell> OdyX: if 1.5.1 is without problems I might ask for an UVF exception, it's only a bugfix release
<OdyX> Riddell: downloading
<OdyX> Riddell: in everycase, it's not default in kubuntu-desktop, huh =
<Riddell> krita is
<OdyX> sure
* Rinse is back.
<apachelogger> kate is default editor, isn't it?
<OdyX> Riddell: Impossible to enter "Page break" with Kword...
<OdyX> apachelogger: I think.
<apachelogger> aye, thx :)
<Riddell> apachelogger: yes
<OdyX> Riddell: well.. not with empty page...
<OdyX> Riddell: try... It does not work here...
<Riddell> is it ment to work on empty pages?
<OdyX> Riddell: Well... When I ask a "Page break", i want a Page Break,...
<OdyX> Riddell: and the comportement is very bizarre. Sometimes work, sometimes no.
<OdyX> Riddell: can't define when it works and when it does not...
<OdyX> Riddell: don't even work with some words/lines
<Riddell> ok, who wants to answer to this one? http://launchpad.net/bugs/45004
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 45004 in kdebase "konqueror :filebrowser profile only available" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  
<kwwii> what exactly is the bug?
<kwwii> I mean, it is a problem with an old config, or?
<kwwii> guess it was a packaging error, since all of them are now gone...only most of them should be gone :-)
<Riddell> I think the bug reporter is complaining that they hvae gone
<kwwii> well, that is not clear at all....I would answer it by closing it and saying that there are two profiles available so the bug is incorrect
<kwwii> did Tonio simply remove them or did he make another package out of them?
<Riddell> he removed them
<kwwii> well, it does not say anything about someone missing the old profiles, simply that there are none available, which is incorrect
<kwwii> erm, Tonio did not simply remove them all did he?
<Riddell> as I remember he did
<Riddell> can't see it in the changelog now
<kmon> OT: Anyone knows here it kubuntu.de packages are in german only?
<Riddell> what package do you want from them?
<kmon> kaffeine 0.8
<Riddell> fair enough
<kmon> in english at least
<Riddell> they won't have taken out any translations
<Riddell> and can't take out english
<kmon> it would be nice if a common repo was built
<kmon> or something similar...
<Riddell> for what?
<kmon> anyway. thanks Riddell
<kmon> for extra packages
<kmon> like amarok, kaffeine
<kmon> so you don't have to do the build youself
<kmon> I imagine you're quite busy with live installer
<Riddell> today I'm busy with docs, these things take ages to compile
<kmon> Riddell: ok, thanks anyway
<kmon> after dapper release
<kmon> it would be nice if the wiki certificate included kubuntu.org
<kmon> people in support channel complain about the error message
<Riddell> that's the sysadmin's job, I should poke them
<kmon> that would be nice
<kmon> Riddell: are you going to go to debconf?
* kmon leaves
<kmon> bye
<Riddell> nope
<pygi> Riddell, poke
<Riddell> pygi: hi
<pygi> have you looked over all KDE related applications? 
<pygi> I would like your answer there, so I could rank them :)
<Riddell> yes, I looked over them all last week, they should all have coments from me
<pygi> Riddell, ergh, just a sec
<pygi> "Riddell, what happened with discussion?
<pygi> Is the application ok, and is he ready & able to do 
<pygi> this work?"
<pygi> on http://code.google.com/soc/ubuntu/app.html?csaid=yuriy.kozlov@gmail.com:16485917:52b034bb
<pygi> and you need to tell JaneW what applications to assign to you btw.
<Riddell> it's impossible to know if he can manage it, he's not responded at all
<pygi> urgh :-/
<pygi> and that is with several KDE application :(
<pygi> LVM support, KDE formatting tool, Wine module, CUPS ...
<pygi> none of them ever responded :-/
<Riddell> you'd htink these people didn't use IRC or something
<pygi> We do really need some of this things, but how can we be sure they will end up implementing that and we can count on them :-/
<pygi> do I have your permision to threat them ? :P
<Riddell> how would you do that?
<pygi> hm, mail? :)
<pygi> every project we want is supposed to be assigned to mentor by tommorow :-/
<pygi> I really don't want we miss this oportunity :-/
<Riddell> sure, e-mail away
<pygi> Riddell, hm, oki
* pygi goes to mail all those people :)
<Riddell> thanks
<pygi> Riddell, oki, mail away
<pygi> let's see what happens now :-
<pygi> :-/
<kwwii> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Usplash/DapperPropositions
<kwwii> check out the 8th picture
<kwwii> closely
<kwwii> it appears that we are rats
* pygi looks
<pygi> kwwii, urgh, http://ftpmerou.free.fr/ubuntu/usplash16couleurs.png :-
<pygi> this is bad :)
<kwwii> haha, yeah that is true
<pygi> kwwii, :-P
<yuriylap> poke pygi
<yuriylap> got email just now, didnt get any "calls"
<pygi> hm, yuriylap ?
<pygi> yuriylap,comments on applications :)
<pygi> have you even looked at them ? :P
<yuriylap> i submitted one
<pygi> ergh, I know you did
* yuriylap is a studend, not a dev
<pygi> but you havent looked/responded to comments we made
<pygi> ergh, yes, I know
<pygi> yuriylap, do you know how to look at comments? :-/
<yuriylap> ah ic now
<yuriylap> exams all last week, didn't realize there could be comments there, etc
<pygi> anyway, we  really should discuss it :)
<pygi> Riddell, meet yuriylap ,the CUPS guy
<yuriylap> well... I don't expect easy work
<yuriylap> as soon as i'm done unpacking from college i will get on with the reviewing of c++ and learning the API.  it's a lot of work but i think i can manage
<pygi> Riddell, please :)
<pygi> yuriylap, also we feel that the plan of implementation is lacking...
<pygi> actually it doesnt exist :)
<yuriylap> umm... quite true
<yuriylap> i guess I don't actually know how much needs to be done
<pygi> ergh, that is no good :-/
<Riddell> hi yuriylap 
<pygi> o finaly :)
<yuriylap> honestly, on that one it just sounded like something I could do, but I don't know that much about it.  the other one seemed quite a bit more interesting ;)
<pygi> other one?
<yuriylap> the wine config screen one that's actually a KDE project, but somebody had posted it on the ubuntu wiki so i submitted it to you too.
* pygi looks
<pygi> ok, that also need discussion :)
<Riddell> yuriylap: how much c++ do you know?
<mdke> Riddell: hi, shall we talk in here?
<yuriylap> we got through making classes, but that was 3 years ago. since then it's pretty much been java.  I know enough to be able to understand and modify existing code, but not enough to write anything big from scratch.
<Riddell> sure
<mdke> Riddell: can't what the email?
<Riddell> find
<Riddell> if you sent me one
<mdke> Riddell: ok. I can see if I still have it, or we can just talk through it
<yuriylap> I'm sorry, can I get back in a couple of hours, I had plans and people are waiting for me
<mdke> the problem is essentially this. In our repo, the translations are structured like this: guidename/locale/*.xml But in kde-land, it looks like the stuff is in usr/share/doc/kde/HTML/locale/kubuntu/guidename
<mdke> Riddell: and by default, the relevant locale is only installed if you have the relevant kde translation
<pygi> yuriylap, ah :-/
<yuriylap> sorry, I should have looked for comments earlier
<Riddell> yuriylap: sure
<mdke> Riddell: so if we shipped all the translations in kubuntu-docs, I don't know whether we can just install them in the directory /usr/share/doc/kde/HTML/$locale/kubuntu before the $locale directory exists. Am I making any sense at all?
<Riddell> mdke: sure that should be no problem
<Riddell> but wow all these translations take ages to compile
<mdke> should be quite quick...
<mdke> we'll need some quite fancy symlinks too
<Riddell> why?
<mdke> because a lot of things are shared between all the locales, namely the css, and the sample directory for the desktop guide
<mdke> installing those for every locale would be painful
<mdke> or would it?
<Riddell> I'm sure I can work around that
<mdke> yeah, I reckon you can
<mdke> Riddell: you're right, they take ages to compile, it must be a bug
<mdke> it's waiting to download the dtd from the intraweb
<Riddell> ah
<mdke> if you take down your net connection, it will build real fast. I'll see if I can sort that out
<Riddell> eek, i can't do that
<mdke> well, I'll ping you if I find the answer
<Riddell> :)
<mdke> Riddell: ah, gottit
<mdke> Riddell: i've committed a fix to our repo
<Riddell> ah, much faster :)
<mdke> good
<poimen> sup!?
<kwwii> Riddell: sent new kdm pics
<poimen> I want to sse it too :D
<poimen> I am right now running the latest dapper 
<poimen> :)
<poimen> but I installed with the rc 1 disk
<kwwii> well, the kdm will look better in the final :-)
<apachelogger> Riddell: you haven't got accidental a sarge chroot?
<Riddell> nope
<raphink> kwwii: great
<raphink> kwwii: got new things for kubuntu ?
<kwwii> raphink: yepp, just sent it off to Riddell
* apachelogger waves over to #debian
<apachelogger> Riddell: btw, you got the mail about new tarball?
<raphink> kwwii: got screenshots?
<kwwii> raphink: the tar.bz2 is http://bootsplash.org/newKDM.tar.bz2
<raphink> let's see
<kwwii> there is an xcf in there which shows the whole thing, kinda
<Riddell> apachelogger: no
<Riddell> well, probably but I havn't checked
<Riddell> what's in it?
<apachelogger> http://rokymotion.pwsp.net/nightly-builds/1.4.0/amarok-1.4.0.tar.bz2
<apachelogger> we made a new tarball
<apachelogger> or actually we included 2 fixes into the old
<apachelogger> one about the issue with playing audiocds on xine and another about collection loss after not using amaroK for a while
<Riddell> ho hum
<kwwii> Riddell will stop listening to music soon
<OdyX> Riddell: krita 1.5 still do NOT display the xcf in ~/Examples
<OdyX> kwwii: well... background just blue now.. :D
<kwwii> OdyX: all the pics are different :-)
<kwwii> check the buttons, that is noticeable
<OdyX> kwwii: but not "totally".. :D
<OdyX> NOTE: I had to install gimp...
<mdke> Riddell: i'm off to bed. feel free to mail me if you need to know how anything in there works, or if you want me to test a package. Oh, and ian did an upload today, you might need to merge the changelog
<kwwii> OdyX: it does fit much better with the other artwork now though
<kwwii> Riddell: do you have the newest wallpaper?
<OdyX> kwwii: sure !!
<Riddell> kwwii: umm, dunno, do I?
<kwwii> I'll send it just in case
<poimen> what is the new wallpaper?
<kwwii> http://bootsplash.org/testbg.png
<poimen> that is the same of the rc1 right?
<poimen> I looks bether :)
<poimen> OK its more blue :) nicer :)
<kwwii> :-)
#kubuntu-devel 2007-05-14
<paran> rbrunhuber, mhb: install kde4base-dev and shared-mime-info, then kde4 gets much further
<paran> at least it shows the panel for a few seconds before crashing :)
<mhb> paran: I've tried Konsole and it worked here
<paran> I tried a full kde4 session
<paran> mhb: does konsole work for you if installed kde4base, but not kde4base-dev?
<mhb> paran: not sure, as I installed -dev at the start
<paran> ok. I think you will get the same result as me if you remove -dev.
<mhb> it seems so
<mhb> it has segfaulted
<paran> it tries to use kde libs from kde3
<rbrunhuber> paran i have installed both kde4base and kde4base-dev
<jjesse> ping nixternal
<dadchicken> Howdy folks.
<Hobbsee> dadchicken!!!
<Hobbsee> dadchicken: you made it!
<jjesse> hello :)_
<dadchicken> Yup :)
<Hobbsee> dadchicken: hwo was the plane flight?
<Hobbsee> hi jjesse!
<dadchicken> In excruciating pain, but made it none-the-less.
<dadchicken> Painful.
<dadchicken> And long.
<jjesse> hiya sarah
<Hobbsee> dadchicken: did you collapse again, or what?
<jjesse> why is my connection at home always faster then the htoel rooms i have to stay at :(
<dadchicken> No, I really hurt my left foot pretty bad when I passed out.
<Hobbsee> dadchicken: ouch.
<dadchicken> Yeah.
<dadchicken> It's swollen to about the size of an apple sitting atop a banana.
<dadchicken> Rather nasty.
<dadchicken> Though these little pills make it alllll better :)
<jjesse> what did you do dadchicken?
<Hobbsee> hehe :)
<dadchicken> jjesse: I got severely dehydrated and passed out shortly before I left Sevilla.
<jjesse> wow thats crazy
<dadchicken> yup
<dadchicken> brb
<dadchicken> Back.
<dadchicken> Hobbsee: The put 3 litres of IV fluid into me this afternoon.
<Hobbsee> dadchicken: wow....that's impressive
<dadchicken> Yeah.
<dadchicken> Froze me half to death.
<dadchicken> Room temperature liquid going into a body that is much warmer than room temperature...
<dadchicken> I was shivering
<Hobbsee> heh, not surprising
* ScottK has had a similar experience.  It's certainly not pleasant.
<dadchicken> I'
<dadchicken> I'll tell you though, it's very easy to get through customs and security when you've got an airport employee pushing you about in a wheelchar :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<dadchicken> Pregnant women are weird.
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> get used to it, i suspect
<dadchicken> Yeah.
<ScottK> dadchicken: Don't bank on getting used to it.  As soon as you do, they change.
* Hobbsee ponders sleep
<jdong> dadchicken: lol
<jdong> dadchicken: that is one of the best quotes I've heard today.... :)
<jdong> very true though
<mdhooge> _StefanS_: hello. do you have some time to discuss bug #112244
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 112244 in kdebase "Konqueror refuses to resolve localhost and 127.0.0.1 in some cases" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112244
<_StefanS_> mdhooge: hi there :)
<mdhooge> I thought it was a good start for me to get into KDE source...
<_StefanS_> mdhooge: indeed
<_StefanS_> mdhooge: I'm reading up on the bug now
<mdhooge> _StefanS_: this is really easy to reproduce
<_StefanS_> mdhooge: you need something like a webserver on localhost, right?
<mdhooge> yes, something as big as apache ;)
<_StefanS_> :)
<mdhooge> but I guess that even without a server the message must be different
<_StefanS_> its up now, I will try reproducing
<viviersf> Riddell, ping
<_StefanS_> mdhooge: hmm I dont have problems reaching localhost or 127.0.0.1 both in firefox or konqueror
<mdhooge> _StefanS_: is knetworkmanager running?
<_StefanS_> mdhooge: always
<_StefanS_> mdhooge: I'm on a wired connection right now
<mdhooge> _StefanS_: did you unplug the cable?
<_StefanS_> well no, is that a requirement ? :)
<mdhooge> _StefanS_: yes, when knm detects no connection available, konqy can't access localhost
<_StefanS_> ok brb
<_StefanS_> .
<_StefanS_> ah I see the problem now :)
<mdhooge> strange, no?
<_StefanS_> very.. did you see fdoving's comment to the bug, btw?
<mdhooge> quite annoying when you have a laptop
<mdhooge> yes, but the simplest workaround is to use FF
<_StefanS_> yea
<_StefanS_> I use FF, so I never saw it
<_StefanS_> hmm..
<mdhooge> I use both, and for "local stuff", I try to stick to konqy
<_StefanS_> fdovings comment indicates that there might be a bug outside knm then
<_StefanS_> because the /etc/hosts file is correct
<mdhooge> what's strange is that as soon as you quit KNM, konq can access localhost again
<mdhooge> I thought KNM was purely a GUI feedback...
<_StefanS_> oh.
<_StefanS_> well it communicates with networkmanager in the background
<_StefanS_> hmm
<mdhooge> so there's some kind of link between the 3 of them
<_StefanS_> I need to check what difference quitting knetworkmanager does
<_StefanS_> brb
<mdhooge> ok
<mdhooge> ping me when you're back
<_StefanS_> check /var/log/syslog
<_StefanS_> well, I need to check /var/log/syslog thats what i meant
<Tonio_> hey ;)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: hey !
<_StefanS_> show me the money !!!!
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: how are you ?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: hehe :)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: fine fine, did you get a new job or ?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: is frode arround ?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: haven't seen him, no.
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: bah I have a new job yep, but the same than during the last month
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: I have an interesting bug for you..... interested ?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: I noticed that with the latest patch for clean umount dialog by frode (kdebase / kubuntu_95_safely-remove_umount_dialog.diff), there is no way to unmount an audiocd
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: the reason is that an audiocd icon on the desktop isn't using the true path, but the audiocd:/ protocol
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: fancy fixing this ?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: well, I would like to help if I hadn't swapped my one cdrom for a new harddrive :D
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: that really annoying issue.... I'm pretty sure the fix is trivial
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: could probably hook up an usb cdrom later, and look at it.
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: hum, the only thing is to make an exception for audiocd;/
<Tonio_> there shouldn't be any need to test
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I was actually trying to add LEAP support for knetworkmanager, but mdhooge pointed out that there was a bug for accessing localhost/127.0.0.1 when the network cable/wireless is off
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: got any ideas?
<Tonio_> leap ?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/112244
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 112244 in kdebase "Konqueror refuses to resolve localhost and 127.0.0.1 in some cases" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<Tonio_> to what I know it may work with the svn version..... I'm unsure on that point
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: cisco's lightweight
<Tonio_> I was supposed to work on knm next week
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: oh ?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: with what?
<Tonio_> with lea
<Tonio_> leap
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: haha thats funny :)
<Tonio_> no idea concerning that konqueror and localhost
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: Quitting knetworkmanager makes you able to access localhost/127.0.0.1 again
<mdhooge> very strange behaviour for me !!
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: bug 112244 may not be a bug
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 112244 in kdebase "Konqueror refuses to resolve localhost and 127.0.0.1 in some cases" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/112244
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: so it seems that when networkmanager is 'active' there's no lookup for localhost/127.0.0.1
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: no ?
<Tonio_> I assume their knm isn't connected and therefore the offline mode is turned on
<_StefanS_> a feature ? :D
<Tonio_> exactly ;)
<mdhooge> FF can still access localhost
<Tonio_> mdhooge: FF doesn't deal with kde's offline mode
<mdhooge> yes, I guesses so :)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: dont you agree that localhost should be accesible even if youre offline ?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: agree on that point
<Tonio_> looks like offline mode disables the all naming resolution, even local
<_StefanS_> Tonio_:  yes!
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: hard to fix.......
<_StefanS_> mdhooge: there you have it ...
<mdhooge> and when you quit KNM, the offline mode is "released"?
<mdhooge> i mean "by KNM?"
<_StefanS_> yea that puzzles me aswell
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: we should patch offline mode in kdelibs to make an exception for localhost and 127.0.0.1
<Tonio_> mdhooge: I don't think so :)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: we should, because say you have a laptop and develop websites
<Tonio_> mdhooge: I don't think knm restores the mode on stop
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: I know :)
<mdhooge> Tonio_: so why quitting KNM enables konqy to access localhost
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: and just want to test if it works on konquorer... then it fails :D
<Tonio_> mdhooge: when you connect knm disables the offline mode
<Tonio_> then it works
<_StefanS_> ah ofcourse.
<mdhooge> Tonio_: No, I meant, when you're offline, if you quit KNM, konqy can access localhost again!
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: know where to start, because I have a patch for ksmserver anyways this week
<Tonio_> but patching knm to change offline mode to its default value on quit is a nice idea
<Tonio_> mdhooge: hum maybe that implemented then........ I don't know the all knm code
<Tonio_> mdhooge: then that's it
<Tonio_> quite knm
<Tonio_> quit knm
<Tonio_> that's a feature, not a bug :)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: please ;)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: sounds kinda odd, dont you think
<mdhooge> Tonio_: I'm trying hard convincing myself that KNM is good for me!
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: i think we should straigthen it out, so that it works similar to FF, regardless if it knows about kde offline mode or not
<mdhooge> So if I must quit it every time I want to access a local page when I'm abroad...
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: for the sake of logic
<mdhooge> BTW, I discovered it trying to access dpkg-www when offline - not even developping website
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: know about this: May 14 11:33:10 sfs-laptop NetworkManager: <WARNING>^I nm_spawn_process (): nm_spawn_process('/usr/sbin/nscd -i hosts'): could not spawn process. (Failed to execute child process "/usr/sbin/nscd" (No such file or directory))
<_StefanS_> nscd?
<_StefanS_> name service cache daemon.. hmm
<mdhooge> I tried with 127.0.0.1 with same result - so not related to NS?
<_StefanS_> mdhooge: its not it seems
<mdhooge> is he trying sth? ;)
<_StefanS_> probably
<_StefanS_> I was just away talking to a coworker
<_StefanS_> mdhooge: I'm kind of confused now..
<mdhooge> _StefanS_: confused about what?
<mdhooge> _StefanS_: newbie question: where are stored strings like "An error occurred while loading"?
<mdhooge> _StefanS_: I tried grepping them in kdebasebut with no result
<_StefanS_> mdhooge: I think it corresponds to a standard errormessage, but I'm not sure where its located
<mdhooge> I'm apt-getting kdelibs also
<_StefanS_> mdhooge: ./knetworkmanager-0.1/knetworkmanager/src/knetworkmanager-state.cpp:State::setOfflineMode ..
<_StefanS_> mdhooge: m_serviceStub->setNetworkStatus( KDED_NETWORK_NAME, NetworkStatus::Offline );
<_StefanS_> mdhooge: maybe we should patch knm to not changing the networkstatus
<mdhooge> _StefanS_: is there a risk to break sthg else?
<_StefanS_> mdhooge: well that is what I'm thinking hard about right now.. :D
<_StefanS_> mdhooge: We need to ask Riddell and Tonio_ for their ideas on that..
<_StefanS_> Riddell: are you there ?
<mdhooge> _StefanS_: I think teaching KDE that localhost is still available even when offline would be better...
<_StefanS_> mdhooge: indeed.
<_StefanS_> mdhooge: Im getting the source of networkstatus now, to see if it contains something useful
<mdhooge> strange: I don't have the line m_serviceStub->setNetworkStatus in the source I apt-got?
<mdhooge> but I do have the bug
<mdhooge> !
<_StefanS_> mdhooge: you need to apply the patches ;)
<_StefanS_> mdhooge: sudo make -f debian/rules apply-patches
<_StefanS_> mdhooge: then it'll probably be there
<mdhooge> stupid me!
<_StefanS_> mdhooge: you can just debuild -nc it too , if you want
<_StefanS_> mdhooge: an easy fix would be to remove the networkstatus as fdoving stated
<_StefanS_> mdhooge: seems like kde offline is generally bad for you :D
<_StefanS_> I'm going for launch.. be back in 30mins
<mdhooge> bon apptit
* Jucato waves to Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hiya Jucato!
* Hobbsee has slept for a bit, feels better
<Jucato> back home?
<Jucato> nice :)
<Hobbsee> yeah.  36 hours later.
<Jucato> aw... didn't you do a bit of sightseeing and roaming around? :D
<Hobbsee> yeah, did some of that :)
<Hobbsee> over the week
<Jucato> nice nice :)
<Hobbsee> even went on a horse and carriage ride
<Jucato> oooh fancy :D
<Hobbsee> yep
<Jucato> they should have taken a pic of you :D
<Jucato> Queen Hobbsee :D
<kwwii> she did look quite stately
<kwwii> hi Hobbsee
<kwwii> btw, the group pic is up on http://www.flickr.com/photos/kwwii
<Jucato> hi kwwii!!!
<kwwii> hi Jucato
<Hobbsee> heya kwwii!
<Hobbsee> ooh, group shot!
<Hobbsee> kwwii: very nice :)
<kwwii> ;-)
<kwwii> never ask me to photoshop you into a pic ;-)
<Jucato> hehe
<Hobbsee> hehe
<_StefanS_> hey Hobbsee and Jucato
<_StefanS_> kwiiiiiiiiii
<Hobbsee> heya _StefanS_!
<_StefanS_> so when are you going to see some documents as to where Kubuntu is heading for busty hippo, or whatever it is called...  :)
<Hobbsee> heh
* Hobbsee does need to write one of the specs
<_StefanS_> hopping hippo
<_StefanS_> might be the next good name
<rbrunhuber> _StefanS_ : Played around with the kde4 packages, but they keep crashing here too.
<_StefanS_> rbrunhuber: great. Its the same all over :D
<_StefanS_> rbrunhuber: Guess we want to wait for a more mature version :)
<rbrunhuber> _StefanS_ : Yeah, I thougt it would be more shiny. So I'll wait (if necessary until the hopping hippo makes the earth quake :-) ).
<rbrunhuber> _StefanS_ : I just read you are hacking on knm. Is it a "regression" that kdepim again shows pop ups if it lost connection?
<_StefanS_> rbrunhuber: err, well I can't tell you actually, because I was thinking out loud in the channel, and dont really have any idea as to where kdepim fits in the equation :D
<_StefanS_> rbrunhuber: to start with I was just going to add leap support for knm, but then Tonio_ told me that it was something he was set out to do :)
<rbrunhuber> _StefanS_ : I saw that knm has no support for x509 certificates for wlan but wpasupplicant has. This would be great if this could be added to the gui, so one need not to rip  the .x509 certificate in peaces with openssl which to me is quite painfull.
<_StefanS_> uhm, well sounds like a reasonable thing
<rbrunhuber> _StefanS_ : Has two advantages: 1. I can just export and use my certificate in the company from the ad 2. just 1 instead of 3 lines for wpa_supplicant. wap_supplicant uses everything (ca cert, user cert and private key from the .x509)
<_StefanS_> rbrunhuber: ah the x509 is an all inclusive kinda thing (been long time since I messed with certs)
<rbrunhuber> _StefanS_ : what you get from your personal certificate store in windows is a "pfx" that contains all three (ca, user cert and priv key)
<_StefanS_> rbrunhuber: yep, remember that now
<_StefanS_> rbrunhuber: I have been involved with novell/eDir and revocation of certificates and stuff
<_StefanS_> rbrunhuber: well, do you use TLS or TTLS ?
<_StefanS_> rbrunhuber: seems like even though you specify WPA/WPA2, wpa_supplicant supports WEP encryption also
<rbrunhuber> _StefanS_ : As far as i know it is tls (don't have the config handy now) but i have no access to the router so i have a more or less one fits all configuration.
<_StefanS_> rbrunhuber: read that somewhere, but sounds plausible as you are already encrypting inside the tunnel regardless of the AP security
<_StefanS_> rbrunhuber: I have a few wrt54g lying around I could test that on, i guess
<rbrunhuber> we use a dlink 2100 ap here, with afaik wpa-eap-tls and authenticates with certificates against a MS Windows 2003 radius server.
<rbrunhuber> _StefanS_ : the named configuration works well in with linux. I get a link and ip address.
<_StefanS_> rbrunhuber: named?
<_StefanS_> rbrunhuber: sorry missed the first line
<rbrunhuber> _StefanS_: we use a dlink 2100 ap here, with afaik wpa-eap-tls and authenticates with certificates against a MS Windows 2003 radius server.
<_StefanS_> right, I have messed alot with freeradius and the above mentioned edir combination, so I might be able to put something together
<_StefanS_> rbrunhuber: could you please create a bug, and make it a feature request
<_StefanS_> rbrunhuber: guess that will kind of make rolling a bit as well
<rbrunhuber> _StefanS_ : I'll do.
<_StefanS_> rbrunhuber: great
<_StefanS_> rbrunhuber: please provide mockup in the whole way you can !
<_StefanS_> mockups
<rbrunhuber> _StefanS_ : Ok have to reenable my gimp knowledge :-)
<_StefanS_> rbrunhuber: kolourpain(t) will do
<rbrunhuber> _StefanS_ : Oh my god i got the evil kolourpain :-)
<_StefanS_> hehe
<_StefanS_> rbrunhuber: well I think it would be a good idea to have knm accept x509 directly, to aid usability in mixed evironments
<_StefanS_> rbrunhuber: LEAP would be nice too, as I know the gnome counterpart has that support already
<_StefanS_> rbrunhuber: and infact I need it here at work too :D
<manchicken> Riddell: I think you were right.  I think I've got the mad bacon disease.
<jjesse> morning
<manchicken> Howdy.
<jjesse> how are you manchicken?
<manchicken> Shitty.
<manchicken> My temp is 103.8'F
<jjesse> wow that sucks
<manchicken> Yeah.
<Hobbsee> ouch
<ScottK> manchicken: With a high fever you can take Ibuprofen and Tylenol both to get the fever down (they act on different mechanisms and don't conflict) - This I found out after having kids.  FYI.  YMMV.  Don't sue me if it doesn't work out, etc.
<manchicken> ScottK: I'm on Tylenol3 for my foot, so I can't take anymore Tylenol, but I have been hitting the IBP regularly.
<ScottK> Ah.  OK.
<Jucato> how about just paracetamol?
<manchicken> Don't know that.
<Jucato> manchicken: hope you get well soon
<manchicken> I'm on some mean anti-biotics.
<Jucato> ah
<manchicken> They say I should feel better tomorrow.
<Jucato> I'm on some antibiotics as well
<ScottK> Jucato: IIRC that requires a perscription in the US.
<manchicken> I think JR was right.  It's gotta be the mad bacon disease.
<Jucato> ScottK: really? wow!
<Jucato> it's an over the counter drug here. the most common medicine for fevers
<ScottK> Jucato: If it's what I think it is.  Names vary.
<Jucato> lol! it seems to be the generic name for Tylenol :)
<Jucato> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paracetamol
<ScottK> Ah, nevermind then.
<manchicken> Acetametophin(sp) is what we have in Tylenol in the US.
<Jucato> well, at least that's what WP tells me. I think the only medicien our countries have in common would be Advil :D
<ScottK> manchicken: I'll just note for the record that even though the Ibuprofen bottle says the dosage is 200mg mostly with 400mg OK sometimes, the perscription strength Ibuprofen is availalbe up to 800mg pills.
<Jucato> "The active ingredient of its original, flagship product, acetaminophen (called paracetamol outside of North America)..."
<manchicken> ScottK: Yeah.
<jjesse> when my brother had knee surgery he was taking 1600mg of ibuprofen at a time
<ScottK> Jucato: IIRC Advil is a brand name for Ibuprofen.
<manchicken> Jucato: Ah.  Very nice.
<manchicken> ScottK: Sugar-coated Ibuprofen.
<Jucato> ScottK: yeah
<manchicken> Goes down smooth.
<ScottK> OTOH, if your temp is that high, you may not be at all qualified to decide what you should be taking.
<Jucato> ugh! I think I need to take some myself...
* Jucato has been getting migraines lately...
<manchicken> I was told to keep pumping the fluids, take my meds, and just chill.
<jjesse> lots of sleep :)
<Jucato> and be offline :)
<Jucato> or at least afk :P
<manchicken> Nice.
<manchicken> I'm checking my temp again.
<hunger> Is there fix for knetworkmanager in the pipe?
<Hobbsee> hunger: depends on how exactly it's broken
* Hobbsee should have just answered "no" for the hell of it.
<manchicken> Okay, I'm gonna go watch cartoons now.
<manchicken> Later.
<hunger> Hobbsee: You are just too nice to take the easy way out;-)
<Hobbsee> bye manchicken|away!
<Hobbsee> hunger: :P
<Hobbsee> hunger: well, you did give a very general question
<hunger> Hobbsee: I get something about no libnetworkmanager being there.
<Hobbsee> oh yeah, right
<Hobbsee> i'd imagine so, at some point
<hunger> Hobbsee: So do I:-)
<hunger> Hobbsee: I am pretty positive it will be fixed in gutsy:-)
<Hobbsee> hunger: likely.  you could do the network manager merge, which would probably fix the problem
<hunger> Hobbsee: Nope, I can't. All the debs I ever touched turned out worse than before.
<bddebian> Heya
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> hi bddebian!
<jjesse> boo
<bddebian> Hello Hobbsee
<jjesse> hello bddebian
<bddebian> Hi jjesse
<\sh> kwwii, pingeling...dude, I have one spare bed at linuxtag in a flat...wanna join the greatest kubuntu-booth-team ever? ,-)
<kwwii> \sh: unfortunately I will be in italy at a meeting and cannot attend linuxtag :-(
<kwwii> up until last week I was planning to go
<\sh> kwwii, damn..now I need another cool guy/gal to help us ;)
<Hobbsee> dont look at me :P
<kwwii> I'm sure you can find someone
<\sh> I hope it too :)
<\sh> kwwii, btw...I wonder what made you look so frightend, when Jono put his hands around you ;)
<kwwii> \sh: where did you see that pic?
<\sh> kwwii, planet.ubuntu.com posting of mirco :)
<\sh> I hope it's you....or you changed your outfit completly ;)
<kwwii> lol, very nice
<raphink> hi guys
<kwwii> as usual, I was actively trying to be stupid
<\sh> kwwii, hehe...
<\sh> bbl
<apachelogger> \sh_away: ping
<giangy> 'evening guys :)
<Hobbsee> hiya
<giangy> hayo Hobbsee
<Trevinho> Am I in the wrong place for reporting problems with knut (kde4) packages for kubuntu.org ?
<Hobbsee> no
<Trevinho> ok...
<Trevinho> well, I've tried running it
<Trevinho> in all ways
<Hobbsee> packaging bug, or kde breakage?
<toma> no?
<Trevinho> the 2nd Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> toma: didnt think so - depending on what it is
<Trevinho> I mean, both using some my scripts and following kubuntu.org instructions....
<Hobbsee> then you probably want to file it upstream somewhere
<Trevinho> running startkde
<Trevinho> doesn't work
<toma> Trevinho: it's an alpha, dont run it, it's for developers ;-)
<Trevinho> I know toma :P
<Hobbsee> yeah, but if you're not running what kde distributes, then dont expect it to work
<Trevinho> but I think it should start, isn't it? :)
<Trevinho> no, Hobbsee I'm running all distributed by kubuntu.org
<Hobbsee> so what are the your scripts?
<Trevinho> some scripts for launching startkde, that pratically did what written on kubuntu.org
<Trevinho> but I did them before of readin these infos :)
<Hobbsee> then you probably want to report it to the kde bugtracker
<Hobbsee> making sure that your scripts are nto to blame
<Trevinho> however using both Xnest and X (kdm session), whe I launch startkde something goes wrong
<Hobbsee> !doesntwork
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<toma> ;-) ^ nice text
<Trevinho> I don't have made a gdb backtrace yet, but actually I get this: http://pastebin.ca/487825
<Trevinho> Hobbsee: I knew, I was just pasting... :)
<Trevinho> pratically, it loads until a bin (kdeload or something like that :P) is killed, then it closes
<Hobbsee> you want to talk to #kde or something then
<Hobbsee> if it's not a packaging error
<Hobbsee> as they're actually coding it
<Trevinho> mh
<apachelogger> #kde-devel that would be
<Trevinho> ok, but maybe I should install kde4base-dev before....
<Trevinho> :)
<toma> Trevinho: try xephyr, works great http://techbase.kde.org/Getting_Started/Set_up_KDE_4_for_development#Launching_KDE_4_sessions
<Trevinho> yeah, toma
<Trevinho> I used that
<Trevinho> however, about packaging
<Trevinho> you surely know (also because it was said on some irc logs), but installing kde4 from kubuntu packages removes the kubuntu-desktop since it  had to remove some qt4libs that now are called in another way....
<apachelogger> Trevinho: problem with that is....?
<Trevinho> well, some software that depends on qt4-core are removed
<Trevinho> like the bug-notifier and others qt4 based tools
<Hobbsee> i believe that's because the porting isnt finished yet?
<Trevinho> so maybe the new installed libs should have a provides field with the standard name...
<apachelogger> erm
<apachelogger> Trevinho: the new libs != the old libs
<toma> Can we do a Kubuntu meeting somewhere in the near future, we haven't done one in ages
<apachelogger> taht why they are new libs
<apachelogger> they are a development snapshot from kde svn
<Hobbsee> toma: yeah.  this week.
<apachelogger> currently it would be 4.3rc1
<Trevinho> mh, ok... so putting them in another dir maybe
<toma> Hobbsee: ok, is there a date yet?
<apachelogger> would make a hell of troubles when compiling
<apachelogger> ...qt4 software
<Hobbsee> toma: none.  i've not been home for that long yet
<apachelogger> beacuse then you have 2 qt4 installed
<apachelogger> not the most perfect situation I imagine
<toma> Hobbsee: ok, i'll leave it to you then
<toma> (not my job to poke people)
<Hobbsee> toma: mainly because i dont remember my uni timetable and such
<Hobbsee> toma: and i'm probably the least flexible person
<Trevinho> sure apachelogger... but considering that newer libs are used just by devs, they can that to develop kde4 software should use the new libs :)
<Trevinho> btw it isn't a problem
* apachelogger quotes: <toma> Trevinho: it's an alpha, dont run it, it's for developers ;-)
<apachelogger> result -> if you're not a dev you shouldn't install it and kubuntu-desktop doesn't get removed and other qt4 apps don't get removed either
<apachelogger> Hobbsee: got a second or two?
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: yeah
<apachelogger> Hobbsee: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=5031
* nixternal is in excrutiating pain
<apachelogger> W: libkhalkhi0: package-name-doesnt-match-sonames libkhalkhicore0 libkhalkhigui0
<apachelogger> says lintian
<Hobbsee> apachelogger: i dont have that much
<apachelogger> but
<apachelogger> just a question
<apachelogger> currently the lib package includes:
<apachelogger> debian/tmp/usr/lib/libkhalkhi*.so.*
<apachelogger> debian/tmp/usr/lib/kde3/khalkhi*
<apachelogger> and I don't know where to store the lib/kde3 stuff when spliting the libs package into libkhalkhicore0 and libkhalkhigui0
<apachelogger> Hobbsee: any suggestion on that?
<Hobbsee> ask in #ubuntu-motu - i've got no idea
<apachelogger> k
* Hobbsee avoids libraries
* apachelogger understands why
<MidMark> Riddell: sorry but I want only to know if kdebase is compiled with -O3 flag
<allee> toma, Hobbsee: didn't we plan to do a meeting wednesday next week if possible?  AFAIR  Riddell told us that he away this week.
<allee> ^^ and hi
<Hobbsee> allee: ah yes, next week.
<Hobbsee> i didnt commit to a day, because i havent found my timetable yet
<jjesse> was that a kubuntu mtg?
<toma> allee: ok,next weeks will be a bit difficult for me though
<Hobbsee> jjesse: yes
<jjesse> awesome, hopefully i'll be able to attend
<Hobbsee> oh hi MidMark
<Hobbsee> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/99372 hasnt been fixed yet because no one has stepped up to od it.  if you're interested, and have the hardware, how about you try?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 99372 in kdebase "[Feisty]  KDE Printing Manager does not list the PPDs of Gutenprint" [High,Confirmed] 
<MidMark> Hobbsee: hi, try what? Yes I have hardware....
<nixternal> JR said he is on holiday this week, and next week I have no school...woohoo!
<Hobbsee> MidMark: try to fix the bug.
<nixternal> out for a whole week and then right back into it
<MidMark> Hobbsee: to fix? wow... well I have only read that removing O3 make it works, so the question above
* MidMark back later
<Hobbsee> test it :)
* MidMark doesn't like compile :P
<Hobbsee> MidMark: faster machine helps :P
<MidMark> Hobbsee: I have an athlon x2 4400+
<MidMark> Hobbsee: anyway knowing first which flags are used can preserve me wasting time compiling...
<Hobbsee> it's not listed in debian/rules or something?
<Hobbsee> i'm not sure wher ehte standard flags are done, actually
<MidMark> Hobbsee: don't know where flags are listed
<Riddell> MidMark: look at the build logs on launchpad.net
<Riddell> allee: yes, please organise a meeting
<Riddell> nixternal: group photo for fridge story http://www.flickr.com/photo_zoom.gne?id=496840669&size=l
<Riddell> sladen was late to the shoot
<kwwii> sweet
<kwwii> please use that one
#kubuntu-devel 2007-05-15
<nixternal> Riddell: rockin'! I will work up something here in a bit, I need an ice bath
<jjesse> evening
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu-devel.log
<Tonio_> heya :-)
<Hobbsee> hey Tonio_!!!
<Tonio_> how are you Hobbsee ? how was the flights to come back ?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: pretty jetlagged
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: it took 36 hours, 4 and a bit planes, 3 trains, 1 taxi, and one car.
<Tonio_> OMFG !
<Hobbsee> hehe, yes.
<Hobbsee> woulda been 2 trains, except that i couldnt figure the one i was supposed to catch, as it didnt seem to be on the list
<crimsun> "and a bit" sounds ominous.
<Hobbsee> so i caught 1 to a quieter station, then switched.
<crimsun> like 1/25th of a plane.  Is that like a floatation cushion from a seat?
<Hobbsee> crimsun: we taxi'd out of singapore airport, but decided not to take off
<Hobbsee> carrier pidgeons went on strike.
<crimsun> oooh, nice.
<Hobbsee> yep
<Hobbsee> so they eventually took us back to the airport, to wait in the terminal for a while long
<Hobbsee> er
<Hobbsee> and do duty free shopping :P
<Hobbsee> (yay, chocolate)
<hunger> Gutsy stopped to print:-(
<crimsun> is that better or worse than not stopping at all?
<hunger> crimsun: worse than not stopping at all but way better than generic stopping.
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: i think i really should move to germany, or something.
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: hehe :)
* allee will welcome Hobbsee in Germany!
<mhb> Hobbsee's coming to Linuxtag?
<mhb> aww, I thought I could come :o)
<Hobbsee> mhb: nope
<Hobbsee> mhb: go ahead
<Hobbsee> allee: hehe :)
<Hobbsee> allee: i wish.  wont happen for a while yet
<allee> Hobbsee: have you checked your time table?   E.g. meeting next Wednesday?
<Hobbsee> allee: no, but i really should do that.
<mhb> meeting?
<mhb> yay!
<mhb> :o)
<allee> Tonio_: ^^ next wednesday?
<Tonio_> allee: go for it ;)
<Hobbsee> what time were you thinking?
<Hobbsee> 2100utc or whatever?
<allee> Hobbsee: sounds good
<mhb> allee: is there any agenda?
<Hobbsee> allee: will have to check time differences, iirc
<Hobbsee> mhb: there will be
<allee> mhb: not jet, feel free to add anything you want
<mhb> I just checked the Meetings page
<fdoving> anyone up for some usb-safely-remove testing?
<doc__> hi there
<Hobbsee> hiya
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:allee] : Adios Espania! | Welcome to #kubuntu-devel | #uds-sevilla http://people.ubuntu.com/~cjwatson/uds-sevilla/ | Merge! | Bugs! https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-team/+packagebugs | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Meetings
<allee> fdoving: can it be tested in feisty?
<fdoving> allee: yes, i have not tested it in gutsy.
<fdoving> allee: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/61946/comments/65
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 61946 in kdebase "[Edgy Data Loss]  umount progress dialog missing" [High,Fix released] 
<allee> fdoving: I've a look later (user-problem-interrupt)
<fdoving> allee: thanks :)
<allee> raphink: ping. Meeting?
<sebas> allee got home safely?
<allee> sebas: yet.  I even managed to miss no flight, bus ;)
<allee> sebas: how was your weekend in Sevilla?
<raphink> hi allee
<Tonio_> fdoving: talking about that.....
<Tonio_> fdoving: is there a way to use the "sync" command before unmounting ?
<Tonio_> that avoids the issue and dataloss
<fdoving> Tonio_: sure, but it should be unneccesary, as umount does that by itself.
<Tonio_> imagin you launch the unmounting window, then perform a sync, then unmount
<Tonio_> fdoving: yes but crashes sometimes...
<allee> raphink: next wednesday?  21 utc?  (<- I'm sure Hobbsee changes it after calculating local time ;)
<Hobbsee> it'll be then, give or take a couple of hours
<raphink> hmmm I could try to be there
<raphink> I can't promise
<allee> raphink: okay,  Try your best ;)
<raphink> I'm very busy lately
<allee> Tonio_: umount always sync implicitely
<fdoving> Tonio_: there was a commit to kio_meida_mounthelper some weeks ago upstream, changed some of the error messages among other things. that might be related.
<Tonio_> allee: ok
<fdoving> Tonio_: http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=143353#c6
<ubotu> KDE bug 143353 in general ""safely remove" unmounts usb flash disk while it is still in use (flashing)" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] 
<Tonio_> fdoving: that replaces the patch we currently use right ?
<fdoving> Tonio_: when we get that, and my new and fancy kio-umountwrapper, yes.
<allee> Tonio_: there are two problem: people removing to early (fdovin patch) and people never remove it because the usb light does not go off ;)
<fdoving> Tonio_: the upstream patch does not make a progress dialog.
<Tonio_> fdoving: can it be use with your current patch or is there a problem with it ? can help a lot with the french parliament :)
<fdoving> Tonio_: i've made a new wrapper for that, replacing my feisty-patch to kdebase. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/61946/comments/65
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 61946 in kdebase "[Edgy Data Loss]  umount progress dialog missing" [High,Fix released] 
<fdoving> Tonio_: my current feisty-patch is not very good. i've repalced it with a separate wrapper-app. as described in that comment.
<fdoving> Tonio_: the new wrapper appears instantly among other things.
<Tonio_> fdoving: so the point is : use your new package, remove your kdebase patch and use the kde bts patch instead right ?
<fdoving> Tonio_: correct.
<Tonio_> fdoving: great, will test that this afternoon :)
<fdoving> Tonio_: nice, let me know what you think of the new dialog, also, if the speed of the progress-thing is OK or too fast.
<Tonio_> fdoving: no need of a patch or something to call the wrapper ?
<fdoving> Tonio_: no, currently i divert the media_safelyremove.desktop files from konqueror and dolphin, and supply own copies with the umount command modified.
<Tonio_> fdoving: there is certainly something to patch in kdebase in any case right ?
<Tonio_> fdoving: that's in your package right ?
<fdoving> Tonio_: yes.
<Tonio_> ok, I will repackage this
<fdoving> Tonio_: you can repackage kdebase with the upstream commit included.
<fdoving> Tonio_: and remove my previous patch.
<fdoving> or just revert to ubuntu19, which is without my patch.
<Tonio_> and change that to a patch for kdebase, that's the clean way to implement the desktop file change, although you are right that divert is a nice way to let people test
<fdoving> but then you won't get the upstream fix.
<Tonio_> fdoving: will feedback toonight :)
<Tonio_> fdoving: of course
<fdoving> Tonio_: i wouldn't change it in kdebase, because that will give kdebase a depend on my package, it's kinda nice to be able to revert such changes. whcih a divert is perfect for.
<fdoving> Tonio_: i'm planning to do a on-the-fly divert-and-replace for the .desktop files, which basically diverts and keeps a copy of the original .desktop, then makes a modified version of the installed one, instead of supplying my own copy.
<allee> nixternal: heh, nice to see your commits :)
<Tonio_> fdoving: indeed ;)
<fdoving> Tonio_: but, are the translations in the .desktop files used, or does it go elsewhere to pick up translations, X-Ubuntu-Gettext-Domain=desktop_kdebase ?
<Tonio_> fdoving: sure ;)
<fdoving> i don't have no desktop_kdebase.mo file on my system.
<fdoving> though..
<allee> fdoving: afaiu the x-ubuntu... is a rosetta thing.  Translations shows should be in the desktop file
<fdoving> allee: ok, waht are the .mos for then?
<_StefanS_> hey Tonio_, thoughy you were busy at work ? :)
<_StefanS_> thought
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: I am talking about work.... I need this for the french parliament migration
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: then if that works, I'll commit to ubuntu
<_StefanS_> I'm watching you. :)
<allee> fdoving: for the translators
<fdoving> allee: language-pack-kde-* provides a bunch of .mo files
<fdoving> .mo files are compiled .po files.
<allee> fdoving: mhmm ..
<fdoving> i would guess the tag in the .desktop files are there to give .desktop files gettext support, beeing able to use the languague-.packs.
<fdoving> does that sound insane?
<allee> fdoving: mhmm, would need a patch to kdelibs to change the way translations are looked up ...
<fdoving> allee: i think we patch every kde app, don't we?
<fdoving> kubuntu_04_add_langpack_path.diff
<fdoving> no, not that one.
<fdoving> this one: kubuntu_56_langpacks_desktop_files.diff
<fdoving> certainly using the .mos
<fdoving> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LangpacksDesktopfilesKDE
<fdoving> the .desktop is the fallback though.
<fdoving> that's evil.
<fdoving> then it's useless anyway.
<fdoving> (to me, that is).
<fdoving> .. or maybe not.
<allee> fdoving: useless?
<fdoving> allee: i was hoping all translations was read from the .mo exclusively. that way i could supply my own .desktop without thinking about translation updates etc.
<fdoving> now the .desktop is used as a fallback, then if there is no .mo for the specified domain, the .desktop is the one beeing used.
<fdoving> so i need to write that script to divert and hotswap the command inside the .desktop.
<fdoving> .. keeping a backup.
<fdoving> but, that give me a predepend on konqueror, and i can't do the same for dolphin as it's not a vital part of the kde3 desktop.
* hunger sighs. Grumpy is pretty broken right now: No more printing, no kNM, OOo does not start up anymore.
<Hobbsee> hunger: yes...you really shouldnt be running it
<Hobbsee> no one should, at least until the majority of merges are done
<hunger> Hobbsee: I know that I should not. But I can't help it, I am addicted to new packages.
<Hobbsee> lol
* Hobbsee is running a chroot of it
* Hobbsee has just discovered about resolve.conf, and so solves some breakage
<hunger> Hobbsee: Nah... that is cheating.
<Hobbsee> no, it is real gutsy
<Hobbsee> i'm just not booted to it
<Hobbsee> even pbuilder is real gutsy
* nixternal is booted to Gutsy just fine
* nixternal smells smoke
<nixternal> *BOOM!*
<Hobbsee> lol
* apachelogger puts a note showing - http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=5145 - on Riddell's desktop ;-)
<mhb> allee: how's the meeting time doing?
<Hobbsee> mhb: it's blocked on me actually doing something useful
<mhb> hmm
<mhb> Hobbsee: so the time's bad for you?
<Hobbsee> i think it's okayish for me
<Hobbsee> when are we saying?  next wednesday?
<mhb> yes
<Hobbsee> 2100 UTC is good
<Hobbsee> Jucato: &
<Hobbsee> Jucato: ^
<Jucato> Jucato: %
<Jucato> no problem on my end of the globe :D
<Hobbsee> cool
<mhb> I'm having my (high school) final exam on that day, so I might be the one not showing up
<Hobbsee> right
<Hobbsee> you want it delayed a day or something?
<mhb> Hobbsee: I don't want to be the one breaking the party
<mhb> for you
<dadchicken> I feel so much better.
<dadchicken> SOOO much better.
<mhb> Hobbsee: one day delay would be great for me (as I could have an agenda point) but I don't want to spoil anyone else's plans
<Hobbsee> mhb: right
<Hobbsee> hrm.  tahtd' probably work
<danimo> moin!
<danimo> Riddell: ping?
<danimo> did anyone get the kubuntu packages for kde4 working?
<Hobbsee> working?
<toma> ;-)
<danimo> as in: not crashing on startup rightaway
<Hobbsee> ahh
<Hobbsee> havent tried, yet
<danimo> they crash badly here
<Hobbsee> crack-man said they did too, but i wasnt sure if that was a local problem
<danimo> Hobbsee: I tried on two installations, both times boo-booh
<danimo> Hobbsee: the live cd otoh works like a charm
<danimo> (if you dare to call alpha1's shape a charm ;)
<Hobbsee> right
* danimo compiles  himself
<danimo> after all, that's what I should be doin', right? ;)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> no, you should be fixing it.
<danimo> Hobbsee: sorry, KDE's responsibility ends on the package assemply line :)
<danimo> assembly
<Hobbsee> danimo: hehe
<Tm_T> don't tell me I missed Community Council meeting
<Hobbsee> you did.
<gnomefreak> Tm_T: yep
<Tm_T> ...
<gnomefreak> about 5 hours ago
<gnomefreak> give or take
<Tm_T> nice, no proper net connection and I'm lying in painkillers
<Tm_T> yup, back away then ->
* gnomefreak left half way through so im glad you didnt make it. i can cheer for you next meeting
<marseillai_> hi
<marseillai_> apachelogger: i've see on your blog that you take a look at kopete otr plugin! i've try to make a debdiff with this patch http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Kopete+Emoticons+Manager?content=54968 but i'm a little bit "noob" with that sort of things and the patch don't want to apply
<marseillai_> do you have any idea ?
<gnomefreak> if you look in debian/patched you should see the failure patch and open it it should tell you why it failed
<marseillai_> the problem is that i can't even apply the patch on source
<apachelogger> marseillai_: listen to gnomefreak ;-)
<gnomefreak> marseillai_: also patch == diff for most part :)
<gnomefreak> it gives you file touched - what it was + what it is now
<marseillai_> yes
<marseillai_> but
<marseillai_> i make cdbs edit patch
<marseillai_> then i run patch -p1 ...
<apachelogger> marseillai_: you have to adept the patch
<marseillai_> and i got this error : http://pastebin.ca/489710
<apachelogger> hm
<marseillai_> and i don't understand why
<Hobbsee> marseillai_: because you needed to use sourcedir/kopete/...
<Hobbsee> instead of just kopete/...
<gnomefreak> do you see the file  kopete/config/appearance/appearanceconfig_emoticons.ui
<marseillai_> no
<marseillai_> i've check
<Hobbsee> (when using the p1 strip option, which is what dpatch, cdbs, etc uses
<marseillai_> and it doesn't exist
<fdoving> marseillai_: you probably use the wrong level, since you're already inside the kopete directory.
<marseillai_> Hobbsee: the problem is what gnomefreak told kopete/config/appearance/appearanceconfig_emoticons.ui doesn't exist ...
<marseillai_> fdoving: i've try both
<gnomefreak> try config/appearance/appearanceconfig_emoticons.ui
<gnomefreak> marseillai_: got o top level dir and use find
<gnomefreak> s/got o/ go to
* gnomefreak ran into this issue with iceape and finally figured out i didnt mv /mozilla* .
<marseillai_> oki
<marseillai_> i'll try
<marseillai_> thanks
<gnomefreak> but that is how its set up for it kopete may not be that way
<gnomefreak> seeing as there is no mozilla dir in kopete ")
<apachelogger> marseillai_: I'd suggest to create your own patch, probably more work, but current SVN is 3.5.7 while you probably got 3.5.6 sources
<marseillai_> i thought it was a problem with kubuntu patche ...
* apachelogger doesn't think so
<marseillai_> so may be i wouldn't be able to do a debdiff for that apps with kopete from kde 3.5.6 ?
<apachelogger> in order to apply the patch you have to download kopete svn http://kopete.kde.org/svnaccess.php
<apachelogger> marseillai_: looks like
<marseillai_> oki
* marseillai_ is wondering if this patch could apply to riddell's package of kde 3.5.7
<marseillai_> could i do a patch and send it to him wothout having kde 3.5.7 packages
<qrto> ello
<qrto> i wonder if i'm the only one getting ksmserver crash on kde4 alpha start?
<gnomefreak> he packages 3.5.7 already?
<gnomefreak> qrto: im not using it but i doubt your the only one
<manchicken|away> qrto: I think Riddell was getting that as well.  Don't know for sure.
* marseillai_ will look at his /temp folder! :)
<marseillai_> no 3.5.7 packages
<marseillai_> i'll wait
<qrto> actually i found some ksmserver crash info on this channel logs :)
<qrto> so i was thinking maybe you know the cure already :)
<qrto> funny thing is, everything (except kwin) works fine until i close kcrash window, then everything crashes
* mhb wonders if Hobbsee's going to sleep today
<daskreech> Shhhhh
<daskreech> she's gone already
<Hobbsee> mhb: nope
<Hobbsee> well, not this morning, anyway
<Hobbsee> i disconnected to, earlier, but decided against it
<Hobbsee> heh
<daskreech> dadchicken?
<manchicken> Yeah.
<mhb> manchicken: shouldn't you be dadrooster or something like that?
<manchicken> You all should have seen earlier.  On kubuntu-users we proved through logic and reason that Katapult is better than both hot tubs and yellow number five.
<Hobbsee> haha
<manchicken> mhb: Excuse me, but who's the chicken here?
<manchicken> heh
<nixternal> manchicken is bigdaddyhenlover
<daskreech> manchicken: I missed that?
<daskreech> Not the hen loving
<daskreech> The Yellow number five
<manchicken> daskreech: Someone said that katapult was 75% more useful and friendly to little swimmers, so then logically we asserted that because hot tubs and yellow number five don't really serve any unique purpose, and are both not very friendly at all to those particular "organs" that katapult is thusly superior.
<manchicken> nixternal: I love it when they call me big papa.
<nixternal> hahaha, shut up biggy smalls
<nixternal> isn't that who said that?
<manchicken> Yeah.
<manchicken> The most ironic stage name ever.
<nixternal> right
<manchicken> The guy was like 450 pounds.
<nixternal> and people ooh'd and ahh'd over that garbage...but i will leave it at that
<nixternal> I still hear it driving around...people droppin' their bass
<manchicken> Well this is fun.
<manchicken> I just got to experience Adrien's dreaded kpilot bug.
<nixternal> haha, I have been chattin' with him via email about it. I am going to help out with some of the kpilot stuff
<nixternal> mine is working like a champ, but he has some other ones to test out
<manchicken> I missed a dialog that kpilot put up when it saw a conflict, and the treo cancelled the sync.  So I tried to resync.  Now both my treo and my kontact calendars have been wiped out.
<fdoving> good thing you have nigthly backups :)
<manchicken> This is true.
<fdoving> kpilot is a nightmare.
<manchicken> The question at this point is do I just say "forget it" and redo my calendar which will take me all of 30 minutes, or do I spend the hours it would take to decompress and recover from backups :)
<manchicken> That's the first time I've ever had a problem with it.
<qrto> talking about sync... i'd love to see an app syncing my nokia e61 properly
<manchicken> I think I heard Adrian(or is it Adrien?) mention greater device compatibility coming out next time.
<manchicken> KPilot depends on some other libs to do its business.
<manchicken> I think it's something like opensync or something like that.
<manchicken> KPilot only works with devices that play nice with palm pilot protocols IIRC.
<manchicken> And the visor kernel module.
<manchicken> But I'm not completely clued in on that.
<Riddell> qrto: I had ksmserver crash too
<Hobbsee> hiya Riddell!
<mhb> anyone with an eye for graphic design here ( = not me) ? I've started a wiki page about my meeting agenda point and I'd be happy if some folks commented on that
<manchicken> Riddell lives!
<mhb> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/MartinB%c3%b6hm/Meetings/KubuntuGutsyPolyester
<Hobbsee> mhb: qtcurve's not in ubuntu, is it?
<Hobbsee> it's still on revu?
<bddebian> Howdy
<mhb> Hobbsee: qtcurve-kde3 - QtCurve style for KDE
<Hobbsee> sarah@LongPointyStick:~$ madison-lite qtcurve-kde3
<Hobbsee> sarah@LongPointyStick:~$
<Hobbsee> mhb: where'd you get that from
<Hobbsee> hi bddebian
<bddebian> Hi Hobbsee
<mhb> Hobbsee: apt-cache search says that
<Hobbsee> mhb: can you apt-cache policy  qtcurve-kde3 ?
<Hobbsee> and paste the relevant output?
<mhb> oh, it's probably an external package
<Hobbsee> right.
<mhb> sorry for confusion
<Hobbsee> no problem
<mhb> Hobbsee: the point of that page is to think about what UI features we want in Polyester
<Hobbsee> i see that :)
<Hobbsee> looks nice
<mhb> Hobbsee: I think polyester with new borders could look better, but I might be wrong
<mhb> Hobbsee: if you desire a UI element improved or just about anything polyester related, please write it in... I hate writing pages all by myself :o)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<mhb> ^^ that goes for everyone, of course
<Hobbsee> i'm just looking at that polyester
<Hobbsee> the package on REVU looks fine, but i need to check the file licencing first, i think
<mhb> Hobbsee: polyester? that is already in main, right?
<Hobbsee> qtcurve
<mhb> :o)
<mhb> see you folks tomorrow! and please please comment on that wiki page :o)
<manchicken> It's almost tornado season.
<manchicken> ^_^
<manchicken> Ubuntu Studio just release?
<manchicken> d
<ryanakca> ummm... I think I'm runing KDE 4 by default now...
* ryanakca gets screenshot
<ryanakca> really wierd... unfocused windows go dark, drop shadow, etc
<jjesse> is that a bad thin?
<jjesse> thing
<ryanakca> http://blog.ryanak.ca/kde4.png
<ryanakca> no.
<jjesse> that looks cool
<ryanakca> it isn't a /bad/ thing.
<ryanakca> it does
<ryanakca> and takes up a fraction of the ressources that beryl would
<jjesse> nice
<ryanakca> but, I'm wondering if it should kindof... "takeover" ?
<ryanakca> or if the two are supposed to stay seperate
<fdoving> ryanakca: remember it's nowhere near polished yet, the libs are barely ready :)
<jjesse> kde4 won't be done until after gusty correct?
* ryanakca doesn't know if a certain bug is KDE3.6 or KDE4... both of them are "mixed together"
<ryanakca> I think.
<fdoving> they probably are.
<jjesse> bummer its raining out and i don't have an umbrella
<ryanakca> oooh, fade in and out :)
<yuriy> *clicks screenshot* dammit i really have to stop png's from opening with the gimp
<ryanakca> yeah... if I could get Istanbul to save, I'd make you a screencast
<fdoving> ryanakca: did you compile from svn?
<ryanakca> no
<yuriy> hmm still can't get the alpha, get a 404 on kubuntu.org ./ packages
<ryanakca> packages from the kubuntu main page
<fdoving> ok. i have it compiled from svn.
<ryanakca> yeah, those are what I'm using
* ryanakca will try svn too
<jjesse> hmm when i gfull screen in vmware server my host x get's all messed up
<jjesse> wow i can't type sometimes
<jjesse> anyone have a problem when they enable full screen mode in vmware server (ctrl+alt+enter) and the resolution on the host gets all messed up on returning to the host?
<_StefanS_> Riddell: ping?
<daskreech> manchicken: came out last week
<daskreech> manchicken: Studio's site got hammered
<manchicken> Gotcha.
<daskreech> Whoot
<daskreech>  kwin_composite by default in KDE4 :)
<ryanakca> lol
<daskreech> ?
* ryanakca loves kwin_composite
<ryanakca> and... it's amaizing how a reboot can fix all your sound troubles :D
<ryanakca> hey LongPointyStick
<daskreech> ryanakca: uptime is god!!
<ryanakca> daskreech: uptime for ?
<daskreech> not rebooting to fix sound :)
<ryanakca> lol
<ryanakca> as long as my server has good uptime, I'm happy
<ryanakca>  17:47:43 up 17 days,  3:54,  3 users,  load average: 0.08, 0.02, 0.01
<ryanakca> (not much, but good for me :D)
<ryanakca> we usually have the power flicker every couple days... I think I'm on an uptime streak
<daskreech> ryanakca: UPS?
<daskreech> hmm
<ryanakca> daskreech: nah
<ryanakca> my annual income is < 400CAD now... and I just got myself a bike
* ryanakca is going to sell chainmail jewelry this summer, so... I figure,
<ryanakca> sell 50 items at 20CAD each, I'll have made 1000CAD
<ryanakca> well
<ryanakca> 950... cut out the materials... 53 items is more like it :)
<ryanakca> hmmm
* ryanakca looks at the merges
#kubuntu-devel 2007-05-16
<ubuntu_>  /nick Daskreech
<manchicken> !seen tonio_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen tonio_ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<manchicken> seen tonio_
<manchicken> @seen tonio_
<manchicken> Damned bot!  Anticipate the meaning of my request~!
<Hobbsee> blerg
<Hobbsee> manchicken: /msg seenserv seen tonio_
<manchicken> Aww, weak.
<manchicken> I wonder if he's having connection trouble.
<manchicken> Well, it's late in the EU, isn't it?
<mhb> yes it is
<mhb> 00:37 is not *that* late, but it is
<manchicken> You'd think by now that I'd have this timezone thing figured out.
<ryanakca> hmmm... How do I know if this KMail bug is KDE4 or 3.5.6, or even just my messed up system
<ScottK> ryanakca: If it involves IMAP It's a safe bet it's kmail's fault.
<ScottK> Not tha I'm bitter or anything....
<ScottK> tha/that
<ryanakca> I click on a message in KMail, and it erases the message... well, the message is still in the list, just that it says "Subject: No Subject, Sender: Unknown, Date: unknown"
<ryanakca> nah, POP
<ScottK> ryanakca: Sounds like index corruption.
<ryanakca> hmm....
<ScottK> IIRC you look in ~/.kde/share/apps/kmail and delete the indexes and let kmail regenerate them.
<ryanakca> how do I fix it?
<ryanakca> kk
<ryanakca> thanks
<ScottK> ryanakca: I don't recall the exact procedure, Google probably has details.
* ryanakca will try that :)
<ryanakca> hmmm... KDE keeps krashing
<ryanakca> I installed KDE4 as per the directions on kubuntu.org, but it seems to have mingled with my stable KDE
<jjesse> why does hotel wireless always suck
<Tm_T> jjesse: I have only gprs connection at home, wanna switch?
<ScottK> Because by the time you know it sucks they already have your money.
<jjesse> Tm_T: i'll pass
<Tm_T> hah, I knew it
<jjesse> ScottK: agreed
<Tm_T> its fun to type line thru ssh and wait minute or two to it appear
<jjesse> seriously whether its a marriott hotel, hilton hotle or others, they are always slower then my dsl connection at home
* ScottK recalls a friend telling me about complimenting a hotel on their free wireless only to be told they didn't have free wireless.  It turned out the hotel next door had free wireless.
<Tm_T> =)
<Tm_T> I would love to get one of those free net connections now
<jjesse> i've done that before, the hotel i was at was charge 9.95/night and there was a neighbor hotel that was free
<Tm_T> actually there's one open wlan in neighbourhood but I fail to manage to connect with my usb stick
<Tm_T> + weak signal
<jjesse> that's a bummer
<Tm_T> also I don't find it right to use one's wlan
<Tm_T> without permission that is
<jjesse> there was one hotel where the only place i could decent signel was in the bathroom, resting my laptop on the toliet seat
<Tm_T> but oh, now if someone call to me, I lose connection =)
<Tm_T> but then again, no one call me =)
* Tm_T is abusing Amor
<Tm_T> bah, time to give up and take painkillers
<Tm_T> one thing can make my body hurt like this and that is: sports
<jjesse> a particular sport?
<Tm_T> well, in this case it was han moo do
* jjesse has no idea what that is
<Tm_T> you know taekwondo?
<jjesse> yes
<Tm_T> well similar but "newer"
<jjesse> interesting
<Tm_T> and no, it wasn't my idea to use 4 hours breaking my body
* Tm_T should learn to say no
<jjesse> i just do crazy things like try and run half marathons
<jjesse> nothing like running for 3 hours
* jjesse is slow
<Tm_T> haha, apparently I can still run 100 meters in 14 seconds
<jjesse> wow congrats, were you running away from the police?
<Tm_T> and I thought I'm in slow condition
<jjesse> i do about 12 minute miles
<jjesse> and my wife is faster then me
<Tm_T> :)
<jjesse> she does 11 minute miles
<Tm_T> nice, 9 minute cutout
<Tm_T> and you whine about crappy wlan
<jjesse> wow
<jjesse> sorry dude
<Tm_T> ;--P
<Tm_T> atleast I'm getting fullspeed gprs again
<Tm_T> "wow, 5 kb/s !"
<jjesse> oooo a mcdonalds in chicago served a happy meal with pot, a pipe, and a lighter
<jjesse> that is awesome
<Tm_T> awesome? howcome?
<jjesse> its funny, awesome was sarcastic
<Tm_T> ah ok
<Tm_T> wow, I can get ping lower than 1000 ms
<jjesse> i feel sorry for you
<Tm_T> haha
<jjesse> is internet really expensive for you then?
<jjesse> sorry i forget where you are from
<Tm_T> you know, at times this is the only connection I get for months =)
<Tm_T> from Finland, and I'm with gprs because of moving, no adsl yet here, but coming I hope
<Tm_T> slowest adsl they offer me is 5/2 I think, so it might be slightly faster than this
<Tm_T> no, that's not slowest, but cheapest apparently
<jjesse> oh 5 meg down/2 meg up?
<Tm_T> yes
<Tm_T> you're yankee, right?
<jjesse> i'm from the us
<Tm_T> that's what I meant (:
<jjesse> no problem i understood
<Tm_T> heh, that reminds me, we have chewing cum brand Jenkki (yankee)
<jjesse> thats funny
<jjesse> if you are in finland, aren't you up aweful later?
<Tm_T> yes
<Tm_T> remember me mentioning sports'n'stuff? ;)
<jjesse> yup is that why you are up late then?
<Tm_T> yes
<Tm_T> let's see how well sshfs works over ppp =)
<jjesse> hello longpointystick
<Tm_T> guess what, it works just fine
<jjesse> awesome
<Tm_T> let's see how long it takes to upload a screenshot (sshfs)
<Tm_T> hi Jucato-san
<jjesse> hello Jucato
<Jucato> hello Tm_T-sensei :)
<Jucato> hi jjesse :)
* Tm_T bows (no farting included)
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> jjesse (or nixternal): btw, will there be an online Kubuntu 7.04 documentation
<Jucato> I mean, on help.ubuntu.com
<Tm_T> gotta love kppp <3
<jjesse> Jucato: i don't remeember exactly how that is working since the change to topic based help, but i know there should be
<Jucato> ah
<jjesse> i trying to remember how that discussion is going
<Jucato> ok. no biggie. just curious :)
<Jucato> the important thing is that there's an offline version available :)
<jjesse> yeah
<Tm_T> aww
<jjesse> aw what now?
<Tm_T> looks like sshfs doesn't handle very well 10 min cuts between reconnection
<Tm_T> and haven't timed out even
<Tm_T> or, it's more ssh issue
<Tm_T> http://www.tm-travolta.net/shots/current-temp4.png <- rest of image is still in this end waiting
<Tm_T> I wonder why I need to reboot my phone often today
<Tm_T> I wonder why ssh fails to time out properly
<Tm_T> aah, finally
<jjesse> Tm_T: do you do a lot of work locally and then upload via ssh?
<nixternal> Jucato: we need to transfer the Kubuntu docs over to kubuntu.org, as it seems h.u.c has no love for us
<Jucato> nixternal: aw... :(
<nixternal> go figure
<Jucato> then we can probably just link to the kubuntu.org page in h.u.c.
<nixternal> I have no control of h.u.c so I can't say
<Jucato> that... is... :(
<Jucato> Hobbsee!!!!
* ajmitch hides
<Hobbsee> hiya
<Hobbsee> hi ajmitch
<Tonio_> yop
* Jucato greets Tonio_
<Tonio_> fine Jucato ?
<Jucato> barely... still having mild asthma attacks here and there :)
<Jucato> btw, do you remember who was it who wondered if it were possible to change the KMilo OSD appearance?
<Jucato> and of course, how are you? :)
<Jucato> (lol my brain isn't in order apparently)
<Tonio_> Jucato: can you print a pdf file via konqueror for example ?
<Tonio_> crashes here
<Tonio_> Jucato: I don't remember no...... but to what I know, that's not possible without touching the code
<Jucato> yeah, someone from kde-apps seems to have made a patch to do just that
<Tonio_> Jucato: and about the pdf printing ?
<Jucato> oh I can't check Konqueror on Kubuntu right now. sorry
<Tonio_> gs just seems to crash
<Tonio_> Jucato: okay ;) np
<mhb> good afternoon
<Jucato> hi mhb
<Jucato> mhb: were you the one who suggested changing the appearance of the KMilo OSD a few months ago?
<mhb> Jucato: that's me
<Jucato> mhb: might be interested in this: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/KMilo+-+Customizable+DefaultSkin?content=56287
<Jucato> just saw it from my feeds
<mhb> lovely
<mhb> Jucato: I really love when people think the same things I do :o)
<Jucato> hehehe :)
<mhb> Jucato: have you tried it yet?
<Jucato> nope. just saw it this afternoon
<mhb> Jucato: do you plan to try it?
<Jucato> hm... I can't. I haven't even seen KMilo's shadow in a long time... never got around to finding out why
<mhb> okay, no problem
<\sh> Riddell, I read something about providing something like gnomes update-notifier for kde/kubuntu...is it planned to integrate it into the update-notifier source?
<\sh> moins kwwii
<kwwii> howdy \sh
<raxiv> hiya kwwii.
<kwwii> hi raxiv
<_StefanS_> kwiii
<_StefanS_> \sh: the restricted drivers manager was going to be ported
<_StefanS_> \sh: dont know about the update notifier
<Jucato> hi _StefanS_!
<_StefanS_> hey Jucatoowww
<_StefanS_> Ju-cow
<_StefanS_> :D
<_StefanS_> anything happening?
<Jucato> hm.. nothing much
<Jucato> just distro-touring, sort of... :)
<Jucato> and of course, still learning C++ lol
<_StefanS_> how is the c++ coming?
<_StefanS_> good progress?
<Jucato> slow progress.
<Jucato> procrastination++
<Jucato> but still progressing. that's the good news :)
<Jucato> unfortunately, my MOTU ambitions seems to be the one that's regressing...
<_StefanS_> oh, so you're opting for being able to put packages in universe, or is it multiverse also ?
* mhb pokes Jucato 
<Jucato> the *verses :)
<Jucato> actually I wanted to study packaging
<mhb> Jucato: thanks for that link earlier
<_StefanS_> uhm cool, I gotta be employed full time for canonical soon, so I can do some stuff that interests me ;)
* _StefanS_ wishes.
<mhb> you will be?
<_StefanS_> no :)
* raxiv pokes kwwii
<Jucato> hehe :)
<_StefanS_> just thinking that it would be cool to spend full time on kubuntu
<Jucato> mhb: no problem. the moment I saw that announcement, I immediately thought of you heheh
<Jucato> _StefanS_: you think? just ask Riddell :D
<mhb> Jucato: I've compiled it and it's really nice
<kwwii> :-)
<Jucato> it must be uber nice to work on Kubuntu :)
<Jucato> mhb: now you can poke kwwii to make a theme for KMilo :D
<raxiv> kwwii: hows the progress on the site? : )
<_StefanS_> Jucato: yes I imagine.. unfortunately the job(s) require international travel which I not very fond of.
<mhb> Jucato: no reason to
<Jucato> mhb: oh? ok :)
<_StefanS_> Jucato: cant really leave the family behind for weeks, you know
<kwwii> raxiv: well, we have decided to use something like my new design, and basically use similar pieces as seen in the ubuntu website to create the front page
<Jucato> _StefanS_: ditto. I have a "job" here at church too...
<mhb> Jucato: actually the "compact widget patch" seems to be enough
<raxiv> yep, thats what You wrote in the e-mail I recieved kwwii ; )
<kwwii> raxiv: I am busy working on the mobile edition atm, but if you want to start working on the site, feel free
<raxiv> kwwii : redfish huh? ; )
<Jucato> mhb: ah ok. I was thinking of maybe something that would fit in with the general Kubuntu theme. maybe it already fits in nicely
<mhb> Jucato: do you have a meeting agenda point yet? :o))
<Jucato> oh not yet lol
<kwwii> raxiv: ;-)
<mhb> Jucato: well you are getting close to having one
<raxiv> kwwii: As I don't want to INTERRUPT, but HELP, i'll wait for You - if You need , i have a PDA to test the site if needed.
<Jucato> lol you mean I should be the one to bring this kmilo patch up in the meeting? :)
<mhb> Jucato: how did you know ? :O)
<raxiv> kwwii: the mobile one of course.
<Jucato> mhb: hehe I was hoping you'd be the one, since you have tested it :P
<kwwii> raxiv: actually, I am working on the actual interface for it :-)
<kwwii> making the Uphone, as it were
<mhb> Jucato: the only reason why I don't want to do it is because I have so little free time
<raxiv> kwwii: oh, if You need feedback, illbe more then glade to assist.
<kwwii> cool
<Jucato> ok. I'll try asking around who'll be free to do it. I don't have technical knowledge to bring it forward myself
<mhb> Jucato: and I already have an agenda point, the only one that is on the Kubuntu/Meetings ...
<raxiv> kwwii : I just finished doing my last project so I'm kinda idle atm : p
<raxiv> kwwii: http://kyou.eu <- Though aint sugar, its worth a look.
<Jucato> mhb: I don't have an agenda point, but more of a question/suggestion... but I'll probably ask about it informally first in here :)
<_StefanS_> what kind of device is usable for the ubuntu mobile edition ?
<_StefanS_> and can you buy them now ?
<mhb> Jucato: one thing I wonder about is what is the performance loss with having kmilo configurable
<Jucato> well, I think we already had a bit of performance loss with the activation animation thingy anyway :)
<mhb> Jucato: the "compact" theme with some hardcoded tweaks could be sufficient, if the performance loss is too big
<mhb> Jucato: it would be great if you found a person who can look into that and comment on that at the meeting
<mhb> Jucato: pretty please :o)
<Jucato> hehe I'll add it to the agenda. but I kinda feel uneasy about doing that because I don't really know much about it.
<mhb> Jucato: you rock! :o)
<Jucato> :)
<kwwii> raxiv: cool
<raxiv> kwwii: indeed.
<freeflying> anyone use gutsy now? can confirm a problem for me? knm can not start up, due to some file lack in networkstatus
<mhb> here comes another of my dim-witted questions
<mhb> why does guidance-powermanager have a pop-up about the power cord being unplugged?
<gnomefreak> cant be any worse than the one i just heard :(
<gnomefreak> ok i take that back
<mhb> gnomefreak: I knew you would :o)
<gnomefreak> i heard how do you make an ntfs partition inside a ext3 partition and get grub to boot to it
<gnomefreak> but he was troll
<mhb> gnomefreak: that's a nice one, too :o) No, I don't intend to troll
<gnomefreak> no i know
<mhb> I completely understand that the user should be bothered when the bettery goes low
<mhb> battery
<gnomefreak> i meant the guy with question
<mhb> but why should he be bothered (pop-up is one of the most violent ways to get attention) of an action he did himself?
<mhb> he knows the battery is being used because the tray icon has changed
<mhb> and he disconnects the power cord himself in 99%
<mhb> of the cases
<mhb> take for example knetworkmanager - when the network goes down he doesn't say anything - well the user either did it himself or he'll notice soon enough
<mhb> (I believe he can notify you if you want, it's just not on by default)
<mhb> sebas: ^^ can you tell me if there's any reason for bothering the user that much, please? Sorry if I'm so dumb that I can't figure it out myself :o)
<sebas> mhb: The notification is not "You unplugged the cable", it's "You unplugged the cable therefore I'm switching to lower powerstate"
<mhb> sebas: isn't that what the user expects you to do?
<mhb> sebas: I mean - you just inform him, there's no way he can avoid that
<mhb> sebas: it has little to do with the discussion, but from my personal experience I'm seeing this pop-up way too often ... that made me thinking how useful it is
<sebas> Sure there is, open config dialogue, do things.
<sebas> I think it's useful though =)
<sebas> I've got to leave now, btw.
<mhb> sebas: sorry
<sebas> No problem ;-)
<mhb> sebas: I wonder what other people think though
<sebas> Maybe post it on the devel list, I'm not married to this kind of things, but I'm also not inclined to change it for only one person.
<ScottK> mhb: Have you got a suggestion for a less intrusive approach?
<mhb> sebas: me neither
<sebas> I'm reading the list, maybe someone comes up with a nicer solution.
<sebas> Maybe also the Qt4 dialogue will be less distracting
<mhb> sebas: just wanted to bring it up
<sebas> Sure, that's cool :)
<sebas> powermanager should be ported to Qt4 shortly, then we can do it differently anyway
<sebas> Running out now!
<sebas> Love!
<mhb> sebas: see you & thanks
<mhb> ScottK: well I had doubts whether it is useful for common people or not
<ScottK> Dunno.  I think see if it can be done smarter in qt4 is the right approach.
<mhb> ScottK: perhaps, yes
<mhb> ScottK: I'll ask about opinions on the ML
<jjesse> morning
<mhb> ScottK: mail sent, feel free to comment on it if you own a laptop
<mhb> everyone else:^^
<mhb> thanks folks, see you later
<nixternal> jjesse: I will be at Union Station tomorrow at about 4:45/5:00
<nixternal> boo
<bddebian> Heya
<bddebian> Hi nixternal :-)
<nixternal> how is Philly this morning?
<bddebian> Warm and humid :-(
<nixternal> ya, we cooled down here today, yesterday was warm and humid...so prepare for the storms then
<jjesse> nixternal: ok, i'll have to find that
<nixternal> jjesse: walk out of 111 W. Adams, turn left, right across the river from the Sears Tower
<jjesse> nixternal: cool
<nixternal> oh shat, today's is mums b-day and I haven't gotten her a gift
<jjesse> bummer
<nixternal> I will have to go get one here in a bit
<Jucato> nixternal: did you get her a gift on mother's day? :)
<nixternal> yup
<Jucato> tell her that's her advanced birthday gift too :)
<Jucato> we usually have that "economy of gifts" over here hehehe :)
<bddebian> nixternal: Yeah, we are supposed to get t-storms tonight I think
<raxiv> i always buy flowers. Am I creative?
* ScottK has a birthday 3 days after Christmas.  I'm familiar with economy of gifts...
<jjesse> nixternal: i'll just head that way after class tomorrow
<bddebian> ScottK: :-(
<jjesse> somone in class takes the train from union station so i'll just follow him
<Jucato> some how, because of economy of gifts, I don't get gifts on christmas.. but usually 2 months before or after :D
<nixternal> sounds good to me
<Hobbsee> morning all!
<bddebian> Heya Hobbsee
<Riddell> \sh_away: update-notifier funtionality would be in adept-notifier (which does most of what update-notifier does already)
<Hobbsee> hiya Riddell
<Riddell> hi Hobbsee
<Riddell> Hobbsee: flight back ok?
<Hobbsee> :)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: 36 hours, 4 and a bit planes, 3 trains, 1 car and 1 taxi.
<Hobbsee> and i'm not quite so jetlagged today, but that's been evil too.
<Hobbsee> and far too much uni work to contemplate
<ubuntu> Not many people helping out in #kubuntu :(
#kubuntu-devel 2007-05-17
<Jucato> Hobbsee: added an item to the agenda, at mhb's request :)
<Hobbsee> Jucato: :)
<Jucato> Hobbsee: there's something I'd like to bring up/ask, but I don't know whether it's KubuntuMeeting material. thought I'd ask in here first
<Hobbsee> the kmilo?
<Jucato> er no. something else :)
<Hobbsee> pretty
<Hobbsee> shoot
<jjesse> hello Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hiya jjesse
<Jucato> I was just wondering, because for this release, a lot of users seem to be a bit disappointed that Kubuntu sort of lags behind Ubuntu in terms of new features, namely: restricted manager and the 3d effects thingy
<ScottK> OTOH, some users (me) are pleased about it.
<Jucato> well, I don't mind not having the 3d effects thingy personally :)
<jjesse> you mean there is stuff in ubuntu that i'm missing by having kubuntu?
<Jucato> well, specifically the restricted manager
<crimsun> well, since 7.10 will likely be the last to feature KDE 3.x, I'll definitely have a PyKDE frontend for the ALSA tool
<Hobbsee> crimsun: heh
<Jucato> :)
<Hobbsee> Jucato: this is true, yes.
<ScottK> jjesse: You're missing not have to worry about deciding all the settings you can make the way you want in KDE, but not Gnome.
<Jucato> I don't know what went behind that restricted manager app. Were Kubuntu devs left out? were there no plans to have a KDE counterpart?
<Hobbsee> Jucato: basically requires someone to do the work - but i havent started poking people into doing it
<Jucato> ah so manpower problem?
<jjesse> what does restricted manager do?
<Hobbsee> of course
<Jucato> jjesse: like automatix :)
<Hobbsee> Jucato: also, the fact that beryl and co sucks on ubuntu
<jjesse> :(
<Jucato> but at least it's official :)
<Hobbsee> er, kubuntu
<Jucato> yeah, but do users ever believe us? :)
<Hobbsee> depends.  are they forums users, or other users?
<Jucato> well, anyway, it seems to be a sort of common sentiment lately that Kubuntu is lagging behind Ubuntu in some areas.
<Jucato> hehe #kubuntu users :0
<Hobbsee> forums users, particularly, seem to have the idea that there are infinite devs, etc.
<Hobbsee> just waiting to be pushed into doing something.
<jjesse> you mean there aren't infinite debs?
<Jucato> heh I was under the same impression when I started. I mean the being pushed to do something
* Hobbsee splats jjesse 
<Hobbsee> Jucato: it's kind of expected that people will push the devs into doing something, yes.  i'm no tsur ewhy
<Hobbsee> i guess in propriatory software and whatnot, they are - by a boss
<Jucato> yeah. the general impression is that there's "The Man" who tells devs what they should work on
<Hobbsee> i believe "it's the woman" and that's me :P
<Hobbsee> but yeah
<Jucato> hehe :P
* Hobbsee checks for where she wrote lots of this at UDS
<Jucato> heheeh :)
<Jucato> btw, I thought that a sort of restricted manager would have been easier to do on Kubuntu because of adept_batch.
<jjesse> i think a lot of people think there are a ton of devs doing ubuntu work and not that many people doing kubuntu work
<Hobbsee> ah yes, i found it
<Jucato> yes, that's another impression
<Hobbsee> jjesse: that's true, and i think it's semi-accurate
<jjesse> is that fixable?
<Jucato> didn't sabdfl once said that he was planning on getting/hiring more KDE devs?
<jjesse> hmm the "ubuntu desktop qa engineer" should work with the other gnome developers :(
<Hobbsee> jjesse: sure.  with people doing the work :P
* Hobbsee cant talk for mark, etc.
* Jucato feels so helpless...
<ScottK> Jucato: Don't feel helpless.  Do what you can do and let others worry the rest until you can do more.
<Jucato> heh unfortunately the most I can do is think and poke :P
<Hobbsee> Jucato: i wonder if you'd have the skills to port the restricted manager to qt4
<Jucato> I don't even have qt skills yet :/
<Jucato> this is the disadvantage of self-study... no fixed time-table
<Hobbsee> may be a good project to learn on.  *shrug*
<Hobbsee> indeed.
* Hobbsee should stop being jetlagged, and actually do something
<Jucato> heh I'm also quite undecided whether I should study Qt3/KDE3 first or Qt4/KDE4 :/
<crimsun> depends.  Qt3 & KDE3 aren't going to disappear.
<Hobbsee> Jucato: i'm going with teh latter
<Hobbsee> because all the *3 stuff will need porting
<Jucato> yeah. and there are more docs for Qt3/KDE3, while KDE4 is still a moving target
<Jucato> Hobbsee: hm.. won't that requrie knowing *3 stuff as well? :D
<Hobbsee> wlel, yeah
<crimsun> I would keep in mind that there will be 4 Kubuntu releases shipping with KDE3 by the time 7.10 has been out a couple weeks.
<crimsun> [unless of course 7.10 will ditch KDE3 utterly] 
<Jucato> that would probably be impossible...
<Jucato> I dont' think we'll be able to ship with KDE 4 by default until 8.10
<crimsun> I don't anticipate it occurring, either, but I'm obviously not a Kubuntu dev.
<Jucato> that is, if 8.04 will be an LTS
<Hobbsee> i cant see how we'd *not* ship kde4 by default in 8.04, even with a lts, especially if 4.1 was out, due to bugfixing not going into kde 3.5*
<crimsun> it will be.
<Hobbsee> 8.04 is the lts
<Hobbsee> however, i believe you can run qt3 stuff in qt4
<Jucato> Hobbsee: iirc Riddell mentioned that he didn't want KDE 4 on an LTS release
<Hobbsee> this is true
<Hobbsee> but i dont think that obsoleting oneself is terribly smart either
<crimsun> it'll be nice to finally settle back and use KDE instead of having to fix stuff.
<Hobbsee> i think we'd have to wait and see just how buggy, etc, it is
<Jucato> I thought we would be releasing separate packages/CD's for KDE4?
<ScottK> Jucato: So while you learn also work on bug triaging and other stuff you can do.  That's still a very useful contribution.
<Jucato> ScottK: I try to do user support in between studying C++ :)
<ScottK> That's also good.  More power to you.  I couldn't take it.
<jjesse> or you can just pretend to do cdocumentation
<Jucato> jjesse: oh I pretended already :)
<Jucato> hehe I got my name in KDE's user guide lol
<jjesse> that's better then i do
<jjesse> i just have my name on a little book
<Jucato> nah. that's the only place where I got my name in :)
<jjesse> and some kubuntu docs :()
<Jucato> well, I indirectly got into the Kubuntu docs as well... through a link :)
<jjesse> well you could get directly into the kubuntu docs by helping write them :)
<Jucato> yeah well... I tried... (CustomizeKubuntu)
<Jucato> maybe writing isn't really my forte... or maybe it is and I'm just lazy :P
<jjesse> its not an easy thing to do
<Jucato> no kidding :)
<Jucato> 1) you really need to know the app. 2) you need to know how to explain things correctly. 3) you need to know the doc style/guidelines :)
<jjesse> its even worse when you are learning the doc whil you are documenting it
<Jucato> :/
<Jucato> I was lucky someone from KDE was kind enough to markup my plain text doc for me :)
<yuriy> oh, so there isn't anybody yet planning on working on the restricted manager? :-\
<yuriy> maybe i should give that a shot instead of the ltsp manager?
* yuriy hasn't gotten around to trying edubuntu yet
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:nixternal] : Adios Espania! | Welcome to #kubuntu-devel | Merge! | Bugs! https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-team/+packagebugs | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Meetings
<nixternal> jjesse: nice to see that Chicago domain name there :)
<nixternal> tomorrow when I get off of the train, I will come right up the steps onto Adams, so you can wait right there
<jjesse> nixternal: hopefully i'll be back again then :)
<nixternal> if you go into Union, you will go nuts, that place is crazy
<jjesse> next week it will be an ann arbor domain and then it will be omaha, followed by ohio
<nixternal> lovely
<jjesse> yeah any crazier then termini roma
<jjesse> that's the main terminal for rome
<Hobbsee> hi all
* Jucato waves
<Hobbsee> :D
<Jucato> quite amusing that I can still chat and wave even with a fever
<Hobbsee> true that
<Hobbsee> useful, though
<Jucato> heh! imagine when I get my laptop's wireless card fixed and when I buy a router... I'll be chatting even in bed :P
<Jucato> my laptop being a frying pan doesn't help, though...
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> as long as it doesnt burn you, yes...
<_StefanS_> Riddell: ping?
<Tonio_> hey ;)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: the man I needed :)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I hacked the knm gui to have LEAP in there, however what about n-m 0.6.5 which is required?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: backend won't really run until it is upgraded :)
<Jucato> hi Tonio_, _StefanS_! :)
<Riddell> hi _StefanS_
<Jucato> moin Riddell!! :)
* Riddell on holiday this week
<Jucato> yay for vacations! :)
<_StefanS_> Riddell: hi, sorry for bothering you, but it was about the network-manager and bump to 0.6.5, but now Tonio_ came in, so I will just take it with him.
<_StefanS_> Riddell: It was about the LEAP support in knm
<Riddell> what's LEAP?
<_StefanS_> Riddell: cisco's peap implementation
<_StefanS_> Riddell: just simpler
<_StefanS_> Riddell: than PEAP
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: we need to package last NM
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: yep, I found a post where most is already done : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=235655&page=9
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: I'll have time to work on the nm part next week.... not this week
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: Maybe I should just take that as a start perhaps
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: we'll have to package knm from svn also
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: well thats 0.7, do we want that in feisty ?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: But I guess it doesn't matter, as the only thing I need is the LEAP which is available from 0.6.5 onwards
<Lure> _StefanS_: I think LEAP went into 0.6.5, just knm (GUI part) is probably missing
<_StefanS_> Lure: yes, thats why I just added the LEAP in the knm gui ;)
<_StefanS_> Lure: but need the backend to support NM_LEAP for it to compile correctly
<Lure> _StefanS_: there is discussion on knm ML about 0.2 release (soon), maybe you should check SVN and report back if it is included
<Lure> _StefanS_: great - will you commit in KDE SVN?
<_StefanS_> Lure: on anonsvn.kde.org it hadn't been updated for a long time
<_StefanS_> Lure: not sure I can commit to KDE svn, but probably Riddell can help out ;)
<Lure> _StefanS_: http://mail.kde.org/pipermail/kde-networkmanager/2007-May/000094.html
<_StefanS_> thanks
<_StefanS_> I was just going to ask
<Lure> _StefanS_: best is to send patch to this thread and propose it for 0.2 inclusion
<_StefanS_> uhm right
<Lure> _StefanS_: if it is OK by them, I can commit to SVN
<_StefanS_> Lure: ok, I will make my changes and get back
<_StefanS_> Lure: I guess kde.org's svn on knetworkmanager is the one to look at. It seems like there's no such thing as LEAP there, so at least we're not doing redundant work
<Lure> _StefanS_: yep that is it
<Lure> _StefanS_: no changes for some time....
<_StefanS_> Lure: kinda wierd they havent added it ?? the gnome-applet has had it for a while it seems
<_StefanS_> Lure: maybe no one has asked about it yet... (searching the archives)
<_StefanS_> wow thats one inactive mailinglist :)
<Lure> _StefanS_: gnome applet gets it immediately as it is base, knm is always a bit behind
<_StefanS_> Lure: uhm right, I see your point
<Lure> _StefanS_: the guy who did LEAP patch did the change for applet to (afair from ML discussion)
<_StefanS_> ah :) makes sense. I will write the mailinglist about my intentions
<_StefanS_> Lure: I wrote the mailinglist now, so maybe there will be a reply within a few days
<_StefanS_> Lure: continuing my quest in the meantime... :)
<Lure> _StefanS_: good
<_StefanS_> Lure: Basically I just said its up to them if they will accept the patches, If they dont, it may inspire them to do it their own fashion
<gnomefreak> anyone happen to have the link to NEW query?
<Lure> gnomefreak: queue? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+queue
<gnomefreak> Lure: ty
<Tonio__> re
<Tonio__> Riddell: pig ?
<Tonio__> s/pig/ping :)
<Tonio__> Riddell: what is the apt daemon/process that runs the apt-get update daily ?
<Tonio__> or any other person in fact :) not only Riddell is allowed to respond ;)
<Jucato>  /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/15adept-periodic-update ?
<Tonio__> Jucato: yes but which process reads this and perform the tasks ?
<Jucato> ah
<Tonio__> Jucato: I need the info for a doc
<Tonio__> Jucato: I can't see any cron thing....
<Tonio__> no init.d daemon....
<Tonio__> Jucato: any idea ?
<Jucato> sorry... that's as far as my limited knowledge goes :(
<_StefanS_> Tonio__: I think they use the perl modules api for apt
<nixternal> Riddell: I added Italian support information to support.php in my Kubuntu website branch
<Jucato> _StefanS_: what was patched in the new logout dialog? ksmserver?
<_StefanS_> yep
<Jucato> thanks
<timmay> Hey Guys.. Is there something for kubuntu that shows like a 'my computer' with all the drives and the drive space available for each?
<timmay> I think I found one.. sorry
<timmay> Is there anyone here working with the Lexmark driver dev kit? I would like to help on getting the X6100 series working.
<ScottK> timmay: Unless there is something KDE specific about it, this is probably not the best place to ask that question.  I'd suggest subscribing to ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com and ask there.
<timmay> ScottK: k, thanks
<ScottK> No problem.
<Tonio__> _StefanS_: cron.daily........... was so simple :-)
<mhb> good afternoon to all you great kubuntu developers and maintainers
<jjesse> good morning mhb
<Tm_T> murmur
<Tm_T> jjesse: I usually "work" in IRC or with people
<jjesse> Tm_T: ??
<Tm_T> you asked how I work some days ago
<Tm_T> (with cutty network that is)
<jjesse> oh yeah
<jjesse> sorry haven't finished my coffee for the day :0
<Tm_T> )(
<manchicken> Tonio__: I have conquered the mad bacon disease!
<Tonio__> manchicken: hey ;)
<manchicken> Tonio__: How's your internet service?
<manchicken> I'm in my cafe.  It's a wi-fi rollercoaster baby!
<Tonio__> manchicken: still down
<manchicken> Ca pu.
<Tonio__> manchicken: looks like they have hard time finding the cause
<Tonio__> manchicken: ca pu du cul
<manchicken> Wow.  That's pretty smelly.
<Tonio__> hehe
<manchicken> I feel so much better.
<manchicken> My foot still hurts though.
<manchicken> The Gnash guy is trying to get me to do the Gnash KDE frontend.
<Tonio__> manchicken: go go go !
<Tonio__> manchicken: but do adept before :)
<manchicken> Unless the Gnash folks want to give me a full-time job for it, I'm afraid I'm not interested.
<manchicken> I'm a kubuntuer.
<manchicken> brb
<fdoving> Tonio__: hi. did you test the safely-remove thing?
<Tonio__> fdoving: just perfect
<Tonio__> :)
<Tonio__> fdoving: just missing builddeps on your package !
<Tonio__> fdoving: you don't use pbuilder
<fdoving> Tonio__: of course i don't. it's alpha software and package.
<fdoving> you're probably the first user, if you don't count me.
<fdoving> :)
<fdoving> i'll add add some build-deps then :)
<fdoving> if it works and you're happy with it and all :)
<Tonio__> fdoving: but to what I've seen, it is just perfect :)
<Tonio__> fdoving: can't wait to have that in gutsy
<fdoving> Tonio__: good, thanks for those compliments :)
<Tonio__> fdoving: you deserve them
<fdoving> :)
<_StefanS_> Tonio__: hey, is that patch I submitted for ksmserver going to be out soon ?
<_StefanS_> Tonio__: or rather, is there any update ?
<Hobbsee> hi _StefanS_
<_StefanS_> hey hobbs
<Tonio__> _StefanS_: as I told you, I'm not available to commit anything this week
<Tonio__> that'll be different next week
<_StefanS_> Tonio__: sorry I missed that
<Tonio__> _StefanS_: and so is Riddell :)
<Tonio__> _StefanS_: no pb
<_StefanS_> Tonio__: Just kinda eager to have that patch submitted.
<_StefanS_> Tonio__: I'll just wait, and since no one it complaining I guess it is ok :)
<Tonio__> :)
* Hobbsee complains at _StefanS_ 
<mhb> _StefanS_: what's that patch about?
<mhb> Hobbsee: don't forget that it's nixternal's fault
* Hobbsee blames nixternal, then.
<_StefanS_> mhb: the localization and various other stuff in the logout
<_StefanS_> mhb: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21314/
<mhb> thanks
<nixternal> it is always my fault!
<Hobbsee> yep
<nixternal> what am I getting blamed for?
<nixternal> actually, let me rephrase that
<nixternal> what aren't I getting blamed for :)
<nixternal> jjesse: I guess I will bring my hacktop as well
<jjesse> nixternal: you don't have to, i will be comming from class where i have mine
<nixternal> ok, sounds good to me
<nixternal> jjesse: is your hotel on 111 w. adams?
<jjesse> yes it is
<jjesse> 111 w. adams is the address
<jjesse> the address for training is 230 west monroe
<nixternal> OK, if you get out of class at 4:30, you should have time to drop it off and then head tot he station. If I don't see you when I come up out of the station, I will start walking towards your hotel
<nixternal> the train doesn't pull in until about 4:50pm anyways, and by the time I get up top, it will be about 5pm
<manchicken> Ooh, Club Quarters!
<manchicken> That's a nice hotel, eh?
<jjesse> yeah it is a nice hotel
<manchicken> It's very simple, not over-styled.
<jjesse> manchicken: are you from the chicago area?
<manchicken> Yeah, but I live downstate now.
<jjesse> oh
<manchicken> I stay at Club Quarters on business sometimes.
<nixternal> hehe, I can get some of the Ubuntu Chicago city people to meet us down there
<jjesse> i'm not picky :)
<jjesse> the club quarters is fine, but parking my car is what is killing me
<manchicken> You don't have to let them.
<manchicken> Or you could insist on riding with them ;)
<manchicken> What I hate about that is that there's always someone who think he's entitled to a tip just because he was dumb enough to accept a job parking cars for less than minumum wage.
<manchicken> minimum*
<manchicken> I had some door-to-door saleslady come by the other day trying to sell me a vacuum.
<manchicken> She gave me this story about her boss and her quota and all this other stuff.
<jjesse> i'm paying like $36/night
<Hobbsee> anyone remember what the package was that had the qt breakage?
<Hobbsee> manchicken: got a bug for you to fix...
<manchicken> jjesse: My employer pays all of that stuff.
<manchicken> Hobbsee: I don't "fix" bugs... I "create" bugs :)
<Hobbsee> manchicken: system settings dies in gutsy
<jjesse> i expense report all that stuff
<manchicken> Hobbsee: Assign that feller to me.
<Hobbsee> manchicken: i'll have to file it first
<Hobbsee> mmm...expenses. should do that
<Hobbsee> (for UDS)
<Hobbsee> oh fricking....
<Hobbsee> 6% [1 qt-x11-free-dbg 6291238/32.8MB 19%]                        87.8kB/s 16m21s
<Hobbsee> was showing 21 misn a few seconds ago
<manchicken> Yeah, do you have the link to the form?
<Hobbsee> me?
<Hobbsee> it was emailed
<manchicken> Nevermind, I've got it.
<jjesse> nixternal: i think we are working late today so i might just join you at 5
<manchicken> There was only supper provided on the 11th, correct?
<manchicken> My mind is mush.
<Hobbsee> anyone else looking into polyester?
<Hobbsee> hope not
<toma> i'm not
<Hobbsee> good
<manchicken> I wish they would have sent this form out in oocalc format.
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> apparently they didnt, because they're sending it to banks afterwrads
<manchicken> Nice.
<manchicken> Ah, but that can't be why.
<manchicken> Because we have to sign them.
<Hobbsee> i'm wondering how though
<Hobbsee> unless we have to fax, or wahtever
* Hobbsee doesnt know.
<manchicken> We're going to have to scan them again and email or fax.
<Hobbsee> ....ouch
* Hobbsee would check with claire, etc, on that.
<_StefanS_> Hobbsee: would you know about that audiocd umount bug?
<nixternal> jjesse: works for me :)
<Hobbsee> _StefanS_: depends which one
* manchicken emails Claire.
<Hobbsee> manchicken: please CC me
<_StefanS_> Hobbsee: well T0nio asked me if I could fix it
<_StefanS_> Hobbsee: but never got a bug number or anything
<Hobbsee> _StefanS_: ahh.  i'm suspecting there's more than one, and right nwo dont know which you're talking about
<Hobbsee> right
<_StefanS_> found it: I noticed that with the latest patch for clean umount dialog by frode (kdebase / kubuntu_95_safely-remove_umount_dialog.diff), there is no way to unmount an audiocd
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<Hobbsee> right
<_StefanS_> (continued) the reason is that an audiocd icon on the desktop isn't using the true path, but the audiocd:/ protocol
<_StefanS_> guess I found it myself
<_StefanS_> :D
<_StefanS_> I will have a look at it later on
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<_StefanS_> It wasn't fixed yet, right?
<Hobbsee> no idea.  i guess i could test, though
<_StefanS_> RIght just write me your results, I will be back to check it later
* _StefanS_ is watching TV
<fdoving> _StefanS_: that patch is to be removed.
<Hobbsee> heh
<fdoving> _StefanS_: and it should only add an progressdialog, i do not modify the umount process iirc.
<nixternal> jjesse: Admiral_Chicago (Freddy) is going to be joining us for some food as well. He is going to meet me at Union. And we will walk towards your hotel if you aren't there (Union) yet
<nixternal> he knows the city which is good
<jjesse> nixternal: awesome
<fdoving> _StefanS_: do you even mount audiocds, ever?
* fdoving grabs an audiocd.
<nixternal> jjesse: have you had any Chicago style pizza since you been here? Freddy says Giordanos right next to the Sears tower is good
<jjesse> nixternal: i haven't this trip but i've been to ginos in the past
<nixternal> mmm ginos
<nixternal> giordanos is good too, just a thought
<jjesse> giordanos is fine
<nixternal> we can make a decision once we are there
<jjesse> ok
<nixternal> hehe
<Hobbsee> manchicken: no idea how to get a decent BT from system settings falling over.
<Hobbsee> i may have the wrong debug packages, of course
<manchicken> That's cool.
<manchicken> :)
<manchicken> Try compiling it manually with --enable-debug=full and then see if you can get anything from it itself.
<Hobbsee> seeing as my gdb-foo is crap, and kcrashhandler isnt being helpful
<Hobbsee> there's a thought
<Hobbsee> i'll deal with polyester first, i think
<manchicken> That's cool.
<manchicken> With traces, some is better than nothing.
<fdoving> _StefanS_: it's not because of my patch, the media:/ one works. problem is that kio_media_mounthelper doesn't understand how to handle audiocd:/ urls without more information. audiocd:/?device=/dev/scd0 works. and media:/scd0 works too. need to patch kdesktop to give more information.
<Hobbsee> [Thread debugging using libthread_db enabled] 
<Hobbsee> [New Thread -1232213792 (LWP 5166)] 
<Hobbsee> [KCrash handler] 
<Hobbsee> #6  0x0805bd7d in ?? ()
<Hobbsee> #7  0x08115088 in ?? ()
<Hobbsee> #8  0x00000000 in ?? ()
<Hobbsee> manchicken: ^ not that, though
<manchicken> Nope.  That's a lot of nothing :)
<Hobbsee> :)
<Hobbsee> exactly
<manchicken> Quite pretty and nicely formatted nothing, but nothing none-the-less.
<Hobbsee> hehe
<_StefanS_> fdoving: so youre going to fix it yourself?
<_StefanS_> fdoving: I mean that might be easier
<fdoving> _StefanS_: feel free to do it. i can try to help you if you want me to. i
<_StefanS_> fdoving: so I'm back from watching tv :)
<_StefanS_> fdoving: I'm hooking up my usb cdrom to check out that thing
<mhb> evening folks
<Hobbsee> hiya mhb
<_StefanS_> fdoving: ping?
<_StefanS_> Hobbsee: do you know if the kio_media_mounthelper was backported  from kde4 svn ?
<Hobbsee> _StefanS_: absolutely no idea
<fdoving> _StefanS_: ack. sorry about the delay. kid woke up and all.
<mhb> have you read E.A.Robinsons Top 10 Ubuntu Forum Feature Requests ?
<_StefanS_> uhm no, it doesn't seem like it
<fdoving> mhb: no, can you point me to it?
<mhb> fdoving: it is on planet
<_StefanS_> fdoving: thats ok ;) - my girl just had another tooth in the upper jaw, so its kinda noisy
<mhb> I just wanted to say that I personally believe in asking users what they want, so I wondered if there is someone who knows about what Kubuntu folks want
<_StefanS_> fdoving: now that we both have kids asleep; i looked at kdesktop source, and I'm not really sure where we should get the device from
<Hobbsee> mhb: got a URL?  oh, planet... /me looks
<fdoving> _StefanS_: kdesktop/kdiconview.cc is my guess.
<_StefanS_> fdoving: thats right.
<_StefanS_> fdoving: I meant: I see the audiocd thing, but not sure where we could get the device name from (e.g./dev/scd0)
<fdoving> _StefanS_: remember to apply all patches before browsing it. the errors appear in the patches.
<_StefanS_> fdoving: uhm, ok I think they're already applied
<fdoving> ok. if you apt-get source <pkg>, they are not.
<fdoving> so i work in a 'cdbs-edit-patch 999_hacking' env.
<_StefanS_> fdoving: I have the source and did make -f debian/rules apply-patches
<fdoving> ok. should be good then.
<_StefanS_> right.
<mhb> Hobbsee: the thing is, I would like to see a list for Kubuntu like that
<_StefanS_> fdoving: btw, did you notice the KDE Daemon window not resizing height properly when inserting a cd ?
<fdoving> _StefanS_: no, i did not. this is my first test: http://rafb.net/p/4L5Y8U76.html
<mhb> people often submit bugs on LP when they feel it is critical or troublesome, but when it is a feature request they only talk about it on the forums and such
<_StefanS_> fdoving: uhm ok, so you're sort doing trial and error on it... we should look into the code that works when the cd is inserted, it appends ?dev=/dev/scd0... there
<fdoving> _StefanS_: exactly. but the url is reset by kdesktop, which i think is what breaks eject.
* mhb pokes manchicken 
<_StefanS_> fdoving: uhm, so it strips it out after being called.... hmmm
<fdoving> _StefanS_: looks like that to me.
<manchicken> OOW
* manchicken gets a bandaid.
<manchicken> mhb: What's up?
<mhb> manchicken: just wanted to ask a little about adept
<manchicken> Sure.
<mhb> manchicken: I have read the GutsyPlan which contains no UI changes
<mhb> manchicken: is mornfall planning to do them?
<manchicken> That's an excellent question.  I doubt it.
<mhb> manchicken: or will adept stay the same? It sure is ugly as hell nowadays :o)
<manchicken> mhb: It's art.  You're just unappreciative ;)
<manchicken> heh
<jjesse> manchicken: are you going to be doin adept work?  i'm trying to get a doc done for gusty so we can ship one finally
<manchicken> I'm going to be doing the version locking stuff I think.
<manchicken> If somebody wanted to do some UI work I could definitely mentor.
<mhb> manchicken: I wonder how a Picasso UI would look like
<manchicken> But my bandwidth is reduced even more now that my wife is pregnant.
<manchicken> mhb: Wonder no longer.  Adept!
<mhb> manchicken: I would like to participate in the visual improvements of Adept, but my timetable is pretty pregnant, too
<manchicken> Nice.
<mhb> manchicken: having children with Google Summer of Code is pretty time-consuming
<jjesse> mhb: are you mentoiring SoC people?
<mhb> jjesse: nah, being one of them
<manchicken> jjesse: Don't know what SoC is.
<manchicken> Ah, summer of code
<mhb> jjesse: students
<manchicken> mhb: Fun.  Good luck with that :)
<_StefanS_> fdoving: well I found that bug about the resize while looking for device name... resize(400,400) ..
<fdoving> _StefanS_: good. :)
<fdoving> _StefanS_: i'm downloading build-deps..
<_StefanS_> fdoving: uhm for pbuilder?
<fdoving> for debuild.
<_StefanS_> oh
<fdoving> been a while since i compiled kdebase.
<mhb> manchicken: there have been Adept UI reviews in the past, havent they?
<fdoving> mhb: i belive there is even a plan on how to do the next one.. i've seen something about it somewhere.
<mhb> AdeptUsability
<mhb> just found it
<manchicken> I believe so.
<manchicken> Yeah, that's the fella.
<mhb> but that was suggested for Edgy, IIRC
<yuriy> there's the spec, and mornfall has supposedly been slowly working on adept 3.0...
<ScottK> IMO the #1 UI usability improvment Adept could do with is speed...
<yuriy> it would be awesome if somebody else were to work on it for gutsy though
<mhb> yuriy: wonder how far he is
<jjesse> is mornfall still developing?
<jjesse> adept that is?
<yuriy> if only i were better at c++ :-[
<fdoving> yuriy: only one way to improve those skills. :)
<yuriy> not sure, but he was at some point a few months ago, but not much
<manchicken> yuriy: Nobody's _good_ at C++
<yuriy> fdoving: i don't think adept is that way
<fdoving> yuriy: why not? it's QT, qt is nice.
<yuriy> yeah but there are certainly simpler qt applications
<manchicken> adept isn't using as much Qt as it should be.
<manchicken> It's using a lot of STL.
<yuriy> what's stl again?
<mhb> yuriy: or python ones :o) sorry, just having fun
<mhb> yuriy: I always wonder how easy python-qt is
<yuriy> very
<mhb> yeah
<yuriy> but i don't think having adept be in python would help the speed complaints much :P
<manchicken> Standard Template Library.
<manchicken> Adept is damned fast for as much data as it handles.
<manchicken> It could be better, but GUI applications don't usually handle that much data that well.
<mhb> well, I think synaptic is a bit faster
<manchicken> mhb: Try searching.
<fdoving> the auto-filter-as-you-type in the search field eats some resources.
<mhb> I know, but if somehow feels "smoother"
<mhb> which is important as well
<manchicken> Sure.
<fdoving> should be a timer, like some ms after last input in the search field, execute filtering.
<manchicken> Synaptic isn't in Python either though.
<Hobbsee> blerg.  i keep being told to go for core dev.
<yuriy> but synaptic doesn't have a filter, does it?
<yuriy> that's what annoyed me about it back when i tried it
<jjesse> Hobbsee: you shoud.... who else is a core dev for kubuntu?
<yuriy> you have to open up a search and stuff
<manchicken> Yeah.
<manchicken> No filter.
<Hobbsee> jjesse: Ridd*ell, imbrand*on, tonio
<Hobbsee> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<jjesse> 78SE
<jjesse> doh
<mhb> Hobbsee: of course you should go for it!
<manchicken> Wow, we have several features that Synaptic doesn't :)
<mhb> Hobbsee: we need people like you, masters in the black magic of packaging
<manchicken> One of them I implemented :)
<Hobbsee> mhb: heh
<Hobbsee> manchicken: woo!
<mhb> manchicken: of course we do ... we are the superior ubuntu, you know
<manchicken> mhb: Duh!
<manchicken> That's why there were Ubuntu T-shirts in my size, but no Kubuntu T-shirts in my size ;)
<Hobbsee> haha
* Hobbsee didnt even go looking for one
<mhb> manchicken: are you in contact with mornfall?
<manchicken> Kinda.
<manchicken> sporadically.
<_StefanS_> fdoving: mediamanager/linuxcdpolling.cpp:585 is where the correct url comes from
<mhb> manchicken: hmm, so you know if there will be adept 3.0 in the near future?
<manchicken> 2.1
<manchicken> I tried to build it and run it during UDS.
<mhb> manchicken: with UI improvements?
<mhb> manchicken: is it on SVN?
<manchicken> I got it to build, but it segfaults at runtime.
<manchicken> Yeah.
* mhb will try the same later
<manchicken> With or without commit bit?
<manchicken> err, that made no sense.
<manchicken> Do you have a KDE svn account?
<mhb> manchicken: yup
<manchicken> https://svn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk/playground/sysadmin/adept
<mhb> one minute, have to switch computers
<manchicken> ok
<manchicken> I hate computers.
<manchicken> I'm gonna go be a monk.
<manchicken> Qt's addition of qobject_cast<T>(T) is nice, but annoying.
<ScottK> manchicken: No, too late for that.  Don't worry.  Father's of newborns don't have time to interact much with computers.
<manchicken> It's like, you *USED* to be able to pass compatible pointers around.
<manchicken> Now everything's freaking explicit.
<manchicken> ScottK: Yeah, but that's not until 2008.
<ScottK> manchicken: Pregnant wives can be labor intensive too.
<ScottK> manchicken: Remember, sleep is for the weak.
<manchicken> I prefer explicit casting, too, but this program just has so many different spots where you just need to stick a fscking cast around an argument in order to get the explicit keyword to stfu.
<manchicken> ScottK: I said that a few nights ago :)
<ScottK> That used to be our mantra when I was in the Navy.
<manchicken> Yeah.  Then you get sleep deprived, dehydrated, and you pass out on a marble floor.
<Hobbsee> ScottK: arent all women?
<ScottK> There is that.
* ScottK meant in a relative sense.
<ScottK> manchicken: That just means not enough coffee and water.
<fdoving> _StefanS_: getting anywhere?
<_StefanS_> fdoving: well yes, we need medium->deviceNode(); added to the where it creates the desktop file for the audiocd, just looking where it may be
<mhb> manchicken: got it
<mhb> manchicken: oh, how I hate configure.in.in
<mhb> I never understood the whole automake concept
<manchicken> Not sure if it was a concept.
<fdoving> _StefanS_: my guess would be kdiconview.cc:443
<mhb> manchicken: that's why I'm coding. No trouble with packaging at all.
<mhb> :o)
<yuriy> mhb: port it to KDE4 and no more automake :P
<mhb> yuriy: adept cannot be ported at this time, AFAIK
<mhb> or can it?
<mhb> I'm not sure
<yuriy> i think that depends on what your definition of can is
<mhb> but I'm not doing it anyway :o)
<mhb> manchicken: what's the correct "open sesame" for making "configure.in.in" into "configure.in" ?
<manchicken> Isn't there a CMakeList.txt?
<_StefanS_> fdoving: sure looks like it :)
<mhb> oh, that is there too, thank god
<yuriy> is adept all qt?
<manchicken> I forgot how differently KActions work in KDE4.
<manchicken> And of course there's no compatibility.
<fdoving> it's so much better now.
<fdoving> subclassing qaction was a smart move with everything good that brings.
<mhb> manchicken: is adept still qt3/kde3?
<manchicken> adept2.1 looks like it may be a crack at a kde4 port.
<manchicken> Which is good.
<_StefanS_> fdoving: its compiling now, lets hope it does it
<fdoving> _StefanS_: what did you add?
<_StefanS_> fdoving: http://rafb.net/p/u33vwP74.html
<_StefanS_> fdoving: hope it works :)
<_StefanS_> manchicken: do you know anything about the qt4/python port of restricted drivers manager?
<_StefanS_> manchicken: I mean, is anyone working on it ?
<manchicken> I know we had a meeting on it.
<_StefanS_> right.... I know that too :)
<manchicken> I think someone did leave saying they would do it, but I don't know who.
<_StefanS_> just wondering
<_StefanS_> uhm ok
<manchicken> Ridd*ell would know.
<mhb> I might know, too
<_StefanS_> Rudolf
<manchicken> mhb: Showoff.
<manchicken> :P
<mhb> Rudolf?
<_StefanS_> heheh
<mhb> who's that?
<_StefanS_> mhb: just hitting random keys on the keyboard  :) - what do you know ?
<manchicken> I'm not sure whether or not I like how we have to create KActionCollection actions now adays...
<mhb> from what I know, I am likely to be the one coding it
* _StefanS_ really likes that konsole in kde4 actually scrolls as fast as xterm
<manchicken> _StefanS_: Did they sacrifice buffer length for that?
<yuriy> i still can't install kde4.. get a 404 on the repo. must be something stupid
<mhb> _StefanS_: is there something I can help you with then?
<_StefanS_> manchicken: uhm dont know really, I was just paying attention to the (much wanted) scrolling speed
<_StefanS_> mhb: well I was just wondering how far it is, and if you need any help with it?
<_StefanS_> fdoving: seems like it got past my changes, gotta test within 5-10 minutes
<mhb> _StefanS_: it should be a part of my SoC project
<_StefanS_> mhb: ah nice
<mhb> _StefanS_: and since it hasn't begun yet, I haven't started either :o)
<_StefanS_> mhb: I see ;)
<_StefanS_> mhb: when is SOC?
<mhb> _StefanS_: I'm starting with gdebi-kde
<manchicken> Okay, I'm gonna go chill w/wiffy.
<manchicken> Later folks.
<mhb> _StefanS_: then I'll be doing the restricted manager
<mhb> _StefanS_: in a week or so
<_StefanS_> mhb: ok, cant wait to see it :)
<_StefanS_> I think Hopping Hippo... eh Busty Gibbons, ehm Gutsy Gibbon is going to be really nice with all those changes ahead
<mhb> _StefanS_: it's gonna rock, no doubt about it
<mhb> :o)
* _StefanS_ wonders when the open radeon driver is going to support firegl v5200 :(
#kubuntu-devel 2007-05-18
<fdoving> _StefanS_: my hack works, but konqueror crashes when trying to open audiocd:/?device=/dev/scd0 - ejecting works though :)
<_StefanS_> fdoving: hmm, maybe we should just put the device node thingy inside the kio_unmounter thing
<fdoving> _StefanS_: nevermind, my hack works. just had to install konqueror from the same build.
<_StefanS_> fdoving: oka fine :)
<fdoving> _StefanS_: does your work? i belive they do exactly the same thing in different places.
<_StefanS_> fdoving: well I had to create a QString first, and you sort of beat me to it
<_StefanS_> fdoving: should work, yes
<_StefanS_> fdoving: neverming, please tell Tonio_ about it, he asked me about it recently
<_StefanS_> neverming/nevermind
<_StefanS_> I will just go on with the knm/leap thingy
<fdoving> what's that?
<fdoving> the disconnected-state thing?
<_StefanS_> fdoving: nope, the LEAP support in knetworkmanager
<fdoving> oh. ok.
<_StefanS_> fdoving: like PEAP
<_StefanS_> yep, the localhost/127.0.0.1 i dont know about
<_StefanS_> saw your comment on that bug about the network awareness you could disable to solve it
<_StefanS_> however I feel that it should be fixed though.
<fdoving> some magic dcop call from /etc/network/if-up.d/ to set the connectionstate would be nice.
<_StefanS_> fdoving: uhm yep, but do we need knm to fiddle with on/offline settings at all?
<fdoving> or just drop the networkstatus-thing at a whole, it's useless anyway, if you're not online you'll get problems doing things online.
<_StefanS_> sort of the same thing I'm saying, just in a different place :D
<fdoving> _StefanS_: no, but do we need a daemon in the background always saying "we're online, there are no programs running to tell me otherwise", if we just disable that app, i belive it would be solved.
<_StefanS_> fdoving: yes you're right... seems worthless anyways.
<fdoving> i'm not aware of anything smart that daemon does.
<fdoving> maybe some kmail magic.
<fdoving> it's in kdepim so..
<_StefanS_> I say we lose it
<_StefanS_> but that may be up to some discussion later on..
<fdoving> yep.
<_StefanS_> gotta hit the bed, the kid wakes up at 6.30 tomorrow morning.
<_StefanS_> see you tomorrow probably
<fdoving> yeah, me too.
<fdoving> nite.
<_StefanS_> nighty !
<manchicken> Wife == zzz
<manchicken> Err, Wife.status() == ZZZ
<Hobbsee> heh
<mhb> manchicken: you didn't tell us much
<mhb> manchicken: is the result true or false
<mhb> ?
<manchicken> mhb: Not any more.
<manchicken> You asked too late.
<ajmitch> hey manchicken
<manchicken> The real code block would be...
<manchicken> while (Mike.notBusy()) { Wife.sleep() };
<manchicken> ajmitch: Howdy.
<mhb> manchicken: well you coded a comparison (==) , so I wondered if that returns true or false
<manchicken> Did about 3 minutes ago.  Doesn't now :)
<mhb> manchicken: I'm unable to compile adept from SVN today :o) too many "undefined references"
<manchicken> mhb: Do you have libept and all of that installed?
<manchicken> That was the hard part for me.
<manchicken> All of the new dependencies.
<manchicken> libtagcoll
<manchicken> Okay, I'm gonna boogie.
<mhb> manchicken: yeah
<mhb> manchicken: it compiles fine
<mhb> manchicken: but seems to "not find the libraries"
<manchicken> Well look closely at what it says it's linking and what paths it's looking at.
<mhb> manchicken: there is only a "libtagcoll2-dev" package, no "libtagcoll2" lib ... hope that's not an issue
<manchicken> I'm gonna go chill with my wife for now.
<manchicken> Naw, the packages are named weird.
<mhb> manchicken: see you later
<mhb> manchicken: mostly complaining about tagcoll
<mhb> another mhb-like stupid question coming up, everyone hide! Okay ... is it normal for KDE to load after the splash screen is gone?
<mhb> I wait till the splash is gone and then I have to wait the same time before the system is usable
<mhb> (and I always remind myself how I hate to see the "K" bouncing logo)
<fdoving> mhb: i guess it is normal for the session to be restored after the splash is gone.
<fdoving> things you keep in the systray etc.
<mhb> fdoving: the thing why I ask is because I've heard people complain about this
<mhb> the splash screen is there in order to hide the system loading
<mhb> but I see the "incomplete" system even after that
<mhb> I believe that a clean Kubuntu system should be ready when the splash screen is gone
<fdoving> isn't it?
<mhb> I have three computers around, and it is ready on none of them
<mhb> I always see the "bouncing" K logo painting all over itself (an ugly effect indeed)
<fdoving> that should be disabled.
<fdoving> it's ugly and it's easy to disable.
<fdoving> or replace with something more discret.
<yuriy> but still, the system isn't all the way up once the splash scren is gone
<mhb> exactly
<yuriy> especially when you have a session being restored
<mhb> yuriy: well, people can expect a delay when they restore several apps like me
<mhb> yuriy: but on machines I work with, even a clean user does have to wait several seconds
<fdoving> i doubt there is much we can do about that, we can of course rewrite ksmserver, but i won't do it.
<yuriy> everything gets launched after the splash screen
<yuriy> mhb: but one of the things in ksplash (which i know is all bs) is restoring session so i would expect it to do it then
<mhb> yuriy: true, that's the last icon
<yuriy> ksmserver is rewritten in kde4, no?
<mhb> fdoving: I don't expect that from you :o) I just wanted to share the information and ask about it
<mhb> fdoving: by the way, how can I disable the bouncing K logo?
<mhb> fdoving: without disabling the other bouncing icons
<fdoving> mhb: kmenu -> run command 'kcmshell kcmlaunch'
<fdoving> oh, you like bouncing icons?
<fdoving> i use a passive busy cursor for everything.
<mhb> fdoving: no, I hate them :o) but I know other devs do want them in Kubuntu
<mhb> fdoving: so I wondered if you can disable just the "K" one
<mhb> fdoving: because that one is completely unnecessary
<fdoving> not that i'm aware of.
<mhb> fdoving: well, at least there is somebody who shares my dislike of bouncing icons :o)
<fdoving> we could probably execute the last step in the ksplash externally from within a startupscript that is loaded from the autostart folder or something like that.
<fdoving> execute/finish.
<mhb> that could work
<fdoving> i'll have a look some day.
<fdoving> poke me if i forget it.
<fdoving> now i need some sleep.
<fdoving> nite.
<mhb> fdoving: goodnight
* Hobbsee has interesting discussions with debian-kde type people
<Hobbsee> will write results later.
<ajmitch> some people get really confused with launchpad
<ajmitch> https://bugs.launchpad.net/kubuntu-7
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: errr....yeah.
* ajmitch just saw a kernel install bug filed against it
<Hobbsee> ooh, adept works
<ajmitch> that's useful
<Hobbsee> err...i shouldnt delete the kernel i'm running.
<ajmitch> why not?
<Hobbsee> dunno
<Hobbsee> perhaps i should try
<ajmitch> any modules you should need should already be running
<ajmitch> as long as they don't get unloaded & then need reloaded
<Hobbsee> true
<Hobbsee> but still
<ajmitch> live on the edge a bit
<Hobbsee> heh
* Hobbsee just did install grub on an active partition.
<Hobbsee> bah. adept crashed.
<crimsun> qt frontend for asoundconf 50% complete, testing. :)
<Hobbsee> Jucato!
<Jucato> moin Hobbsee!!
* Jucato feels a bit better today... but has to do the laundry...
<Hobbsee> ahh
<crimsun> qt designer and pyqt are so nice.
<Jucato> qt4 designer :)
<crimsun> nope, writing this for 7.10, so no qt4
<crimsun> right now it's nicer than its gtk2 counterpart ;)
<Jucato> well, I meant that I like the default mode of qt 4 designer better :)
<Jucato> warning: GIMP-ish UI :P
<crimsun> [actually its gtk2 counterpart is all but unusable by default] 
<Jucato> hm... I'm quite ignorant. what's GTK+'s counterpart to Qt (designer?)?
<crimsun> I'm referring to asoundconf-gtk
<Jucato> aaaaaaaah
<crimsun> try it.  It's nasty (no offense to its creator).
* Jucato is totally ignorant now :)
* Hobbsee ponders how best to fix the gtk qt engine brokenness.
<Hobbsee> my firefox and thunderbird looks terrible.
<crimsun> rewrite firefox and moz-tbird in Qt3?  :-)
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> my reactions are late :)
<Jucato> Hobbsee: the other way is to use QtCurve for KDE and GNOME apps :)
<Hobbsee> Jucato: hehe.  true
<Hobbsee> crimsun: firefox has a half-port - unfortunately it's nto complete
* Hobbsee --> out
* Jucato <-- in
<Hobbsee> :)
<manchicken> w00t!  I have to report the bad bacon disease to the federal government!
<bddebian> bad bacon disease?
<manchicken> Yeah.  I came home from Spain with a weird stomach bug that really caused a high fever and... other problems.
<bddebian> Joy
<manchicken> Yup.
<manchicken> I have to report it to the CDC.
<manchicken> Or, my doctor did.
<manchicken> I just have to answer questions.
<manchicken> Back in a bit.
<SlimG2> When I start konqueror 3.5.6 (kubuntu 7.04), and then a tab with $HOME, and then "View > View Mode > Detailed List View" Konqueror doesn't write a $HOME/.directory file and thus forgets for future use that I prefer "Detailed List View", what's wrong?
<SlimG2> If I create $HOME/.directory with "ViewMode=konq_detailedlistview" it works like I want it, so the question is why doesn't konqueror create this file by itself?
#kubuntu-devel 2007-05-19
<fdoving> nite.
* Hobbsee steals the kpowersave merge.
* Jucato steals Hobbsee :)
<Hobbsee> help!  I be stolen!!!
<Jucato> :D
<Jucato> btw, did you get mhb's pong through LongPointyStick?
<Hobbsee> Jucato: no
<Jucato> ah ok
<Jucato> I forgot what he said anyway, other than confirming it was he who requested the meeting on thursday
<Hobbsee> for the most part, i'm not here
<Hobbsee> unless i'm talking from uni
<Hobbsee> so i will respond, when i check that, whihc happens once in a while - but email and such is quicker
<Hobbsee> !packagingguide
<ubotu> The packaging guide is at http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/index.html - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/New for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperResources - See also !backports
<nixternal> sudo apt-get install packaging-guide
<nixternal> ;)
<allee> morning
<Hobbsee> heya allee!
<allee> Hobbsee: hi, recovered from jet lag
<Hobbsee> mostly
<allee> :)
<allee> Hobbsee: please keep your pointing stick in your pocket.  I'm having a look at kde3 bluetooth dbus already ;)
<allee> Hobbsee: heh, when my son allow it ;)
<Hobbsee> allee: haha :)
<mhb> hi folks
<Hobbsee> hiya mhb
<Hobbsee> uh oh, i've had a thought
<Hobbsee> assuming i'm working at the normal time next week, i probably wont wake up  in time for the meeting, if it's on a thursdya.
<fdoving> man, my printer is linux-friendly.
<mhb> Hobbsee: okay. Wednesday's fine, then. The worst thing that can happen is that I might not show up :o)
<Hobbsee> ok
<toma> hi
<allee> morning toma ;)
<toma> allee: hi, you're wife around?
<toma> your*
<allee> toma: heh, heh.  No! :)
<Hobbsee> toma: ping?
<toma> Hobbsee: hi
<Hobbsee> heya :)
<Hobbsee> --> query
<ryanakca> lol
<ryanakca> oooops
* ryanakca never scrolled down :S
<TheInfinity> hmm ... i have somebody in the kubuntu de support channel who has just quit at adept menu, nothing else. what happend there?
<manchicken_> TheInfinity: What now?
<TheInfinity> hmm? problem is still there and i dont know why it cuts the menue
<fdoving> TheInfinity: are you sure that is in Adept Manager, and not Adept Updater?
<fdoving> TheInfinity: Adept Updater has only Quit in the menu.
<TheInfinity> urgs ... was the right idea ... some people make really crazy things with their computers - thanks :)
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu-devel.log
#kubuntu-devel 2007-05-20
<nixternal> Hobbsee: rock on, Krename should be uploaded within the hour to Debian and I will request the sync!
<Hobbsee> nixternal: yay!
<nixternal> and that bad boy will be done until they (Krename) decide to upgrade again
<nixternal> which I see coming soon, because I believe they used a couple really cheap hacks to close some bugs
* toma kicks nixternal for no reason
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> thanks!
* Hobbsee stomps on toma's feet for no reason
<nixternal> booyah!
<toma> auw
<landysh> hola
<toma> hi
<mhb> hi
<Riddell> hola
<Tm_T> moin
<Tm_T> two weeks from now I begin to work Kopete status message manager
<Tm_T> well, that's the plan :)
<Riddell> why in two weeks?
<Tm_T> well, friday there's, err, what's that called, exam to get into Uni
<Tm_T> and after that I must take one week real holiday, all this moving etc is exhausting
<Riddell> entrace exam
<Tm_T> that's the one
<Riddell> entrance exam
<Tm_T> interesting no hear now that I propably have adhd or similar
<persia> Riddell: I was directed to verify with you that arts was the package that might block a sound device in the default KDE session, and confirm that it was configured to release after a short period of time (60 seconds or so).
<Tm_T> let's see if medication they like to me to try will work
<Riddell> persia: seems the likely candidate, and it should let go after 60 seconds
<persia> Riddell: Thanks.
<Tm_T> I wonder if arts could use plug:dmix
<Riddell> we don't get many reports of arts blocking sound though, it seems to only happen on a minority of sound cards
<Tm_T> yu
<Tm_T> I think it more at workaround _when_ it causes problems
<Tm_T> I don't use arts myself in my workstation and still waiting to get my test box back
<Riddell> how do you not use arts?
<Hobbsee> er, meeting wont work this current week anyway
<Hobbsee> seeing as they're having meetings all week at the target time
<Hobbsee> unless we change it to be during european lunchtime, or so
<Riddell> monday meeting?
<Hobbsee> there's a thought
* Hobbsee so tired....
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i never got your text message, btw
<Riddell> probably got lost flying half way over the world and back
<Hobbsee> may well have done
<Hobbsee> how was your holiday?
<Riddell> too short
<Hobbsee> heh :)
<Riddell> full of visiting people and then it was over without much relaxation
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Tm_T> Riddell: how I use arts? I don't have it running, and when I compile svn stuff to my use, I use -noarts :)
<Tm_T> alsa & hwmix
<Riddell> does kde still output sound?
<Tm_T> and systemsounds uses alsaplayer or similar
<Riddell> right
<Tm_T> but I know it's not for everyone
<Tm_T> I just personally don't liked arts back then and don't find any good reason to switch back now
<Hobbsee> Riddell: debian kde team seems interested in working with us
<Hobbsee> what's your opinion on that?
<Tm_T> sounds reasonable to me
<Tm_T> though depends what this "working with" means in this case
<marseillai> Hobbsee: i've see you have work on kcontrol-autostart i'm upgrading it and i would like to know what i've to do after having my paskage ready? i send it on revu as i would do for a new release?
<Hobbsee> marseillai: usually, yeah
<marseillai> oki
<marseillai> thx
<marseillai> i don't understand : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21668/ wich build-dep am i missing ?
<Riddell> marseillai: hmm, autofun
<marseillai> Riddell: ?
<Riddell> marseillai: try installing autoconf and automake and running make -f admin/Makefile.common
<marseillai> it works Riddell
<Tm_T> ok, going back to no-adsl-life ->
<marseillai> Riddell: i've autotool as build-depend
<Riddell> so run  make -f admin/Makefile.common
<marseillai> Riddell: works too ...
<marseillai> Riddell: now i've this error : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21683/ you have an idea ?
<Riddell> marseillai: nope, looks like a broken build system.  touch po/autostart.pot would probably fix it
<marseillai> Riddell: in debian/rules ??
<Riddell> just on the command line to test
<marseillai> oki
<marseillai> Riddell: same error
<Riddell> well, I'm out of ideas
<Riddell> put the sources somewhere if you want me to take a look
<marseillai> Riddell: i'm uploading to revu
<mhb> welcome back Riddell
<frode> Riddell: can you tell from the top of your head where adept downlaods the dist-upgrader to?
<Riddell> thanks marseillai
<Riddell> mhb rather
<Riddell> frode: /tmp/kde-<user>/adept-<randomstring>
<Riddell> and extracts to /tmp/kde-<user>/adept-<randomstring>-extract
<frode> Riddell: thanks. :)
<mhb> what about the meeting,
<mhb> ?
<mhb> I don't think it is feasible to make it on next Monday, as it is tomorrow AFAIK
<mhb> or did you mean the week after that?
<marseillai> Riddell: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=5215
<cy_`> hello
<cy_`> which tool does modify the xorg.conf when booting ? because i copied an image of a kubuntu installation to a disk, adjustet grub and everything.. and clearly the Driver in the xorg.conf was fglrx .. after a first boot of the system the Driver was changed to vesa also the Xkblayout and Resolution where "adjusted" ... when i changed it back after the first boot and rebootet, it did not change again..
<cy_`> any hints ?
<Riddell> cy_`: quite possibly /usr/bin/displayconfig-restore
<Riddell> from guidance
<Riddell> marseillai: compiling
<marseillai> oki Riddell
<cy_`> Riddell, thanks alot! :D
<cy_`> how could i tell it not to do so ?
<_Sime> cy_: it saw that your hardware had changed and automatically ran deb<something> reconfigure xorg
<cy_`> _Sime, i dont want it to do so.. :|
<cy_`> how can i stop that behaviour ?
<_Sime>   /etc/init.d/kde-guidance
<cy_`> hehe
<cy_`> just reading through the python source
<cy_`> i <3 irc quotes as comments in code.. hehe
<cy_`> how could i tell it to simply accept the config atm and dont change it... by removing /var/lib/guidance/guidance-gfxhardware-snapshot  maybe ?
<_Sime> well you can just stop /etc/init.d/kde-guidance from running at boot time.
<cy_`> yeah, but then it would not work on a future gfx-card-change
<Riddell> marseillai: try removing "noinst_HEADERS = autostart.pot" from po/Makefile.am and rerunning make -f admin/Makefile.common
<cy_`> i would like it just to save and accept the config & hw as they are now and not change them.. but do so in the future if something changes
<marseillai> seems to work Riddell i test
<marseillai>  works Riddell
<marseillai> :)
<marseillai> thanks a lot
* marseillai makes a patch now
<cy_`> i simply remove the guidance-gfxhardware-snapshot before the first reboot.. testing that now too..
<marseillai_> Riddell: during the build it requires automake1.6 but there is no automake1.6 in repo
<marseillai_> is there a way to solve this problem ?
<Riddell> marseillai_: requires in which way?
<marseillai_> i've this mistake : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/21714/
<marseillai_> and automake1.9 and automake was in build-dep
<marseillai_> any idea Riddell ?
<Riddell> re-run  make -f Makefile.common
<marseillai> in the source dir ?
<Riddell> yes
<marseillai> that cause no problem for inclusion in repo?
<Riddell> can't say I care about it
<Riddell> all the KDE packages do it
<marseillai> oki
<marseillai> Riddell: if you have time for a revu : http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=5221 if you don't no problem
<yuriy> wow edubuntu's homepage is nice
<nixternal> how about a patch to update to use the latest automake?
<nixternal> nevermind that, wrong time, damn scroll up ;)
<marseillai> nixternal: it was for my problem with kcontrol-autostart ?
<nixternal> ya
<nixternal> hehe
<marseillai> lol
<marseillai> thanks anyway
<nixternal> did you get it fixed?
<marseillai> but for the moment i only start to make package and patch
<nixternal> groovy
<marseillai> so i only make small modifications
<marseillai> and this sort of patch are too hard
<marseillai> but yes riddell told me how to solve it
<marseillai> now i'm looking for a motu
<marseillai> :)
<marseillai> or may be i'll wait raphink because it's his package i've upgrade
<nixternal> raphink will probably be afk for a bit. he and his new wife just got back to Paris this past week
<marseillai> oki
<marseillai> they continue their honey moon ?
<nixternal> I believe they are just spending some time settling in
<marseillai> ok
<marseillai> so i'll make review my package by myself
<marseillai> :)
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu-devel.log
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu-devel.log
(lnxkde/#kubuntu-devel) Do I need to build a resticted modules packges for my running kernel, to get the nvidia driver from nviodia.com working?
(Hobbsee/#kubuntu-devel) pass.
(lnxkde/#kubuntu-devel) when I do modprobe nvidia I get a error that says FATAL : could not lounch nvidia install script
(lnxkde/#kubuntu-devel) also that happends when startx
* Hobbsee doesnt use nvidia, so has the enjoyable fun of not needing to know.
<Hobbsee> i'd try #ubuntu for that
<lnxkde> but the nvidia installation goes ok
<lnxkde> ok
<lnxkde> Hobbsee: :) so whats new? playing with KDE4?
<Hobbsee> doing motu stuff, actually
<Hobbsee> i havent looked at kde4 in a while
<lnxkde> motu?
<lnxkde> sound?
<Hobbsee> motu == masters of the universe
* ajmitch wonders why people need to try the nvidia driver from nvidia's script
<lnxkde> :)
<lnxkde> never heard of it
<lnxkde> coz I use a customized kernel
<lnxkde> :p
<Tm_T> ajmitch: excitement perhaps
#kubuntu-devel 2008-05-12
<awen_> ScottK: regarding bug 228568 ... if the battery isn't present when g-p-m starts up it will in most cases not get recognized when inserted (depends on the way HAL treats the battery)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 228568 in kde-guidance "guidance doesn't find any battery if battery is not present on startup" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/228568
<ScottK> awen_: I read the bug that the battery was there, but not recognized if on A/C.  Maybe I read the bug wrong.
<awen_> ScottK: okay ... could be me misreading it too; reading it three times still didn't make me sure of the exact situation
<awen_> ScottK: btw ... did you have time to look at http://awen.dk/packages/kde-guidance_0.8.0svn20080103-0ubuntu17.debdiff
<ScottK> awen_: No.  I haven't.  Are we looking at a Hardy SRU or Intrepid?
<awen_> ScottK: both actually, but primary an SRU
<ScottK> awen_: Did Riddell express an opinion about SRU?
<awen_> ScottK: no, not what I remember
<ScottK> If he thinks it's appropriate for an SRU, then I'd say let's pursue it.  Otherwise I think it ought to go into his kde4 port.
<awen_> ScottK: in the kde4 port we should hopefully be able to get rid of the gpmhelper ... and it's a fix to that
<awen_> ScottK: so it is only interesting for intrepid if we end up having a kde3 remix version
<ScottK> Right.  Well then we need to find out if he wants it for an SRU.
<awen_> Riddell: any opinion ^^^ ... tell me if you need any further explanation of the patch
<Hobbsee> nixternal: please make tasque grow a few more features, and a notes section that worsk: )
<Jucato> worsk!! :)
<\sh> moins
<\sh> guys, is it just me, or a bug in kde4 hardy, that newly installed packages with .desktop files are not appearing directly in the K menu?
<Nightrose> same here
<Nightrose> works for non kde 4 apps so far though
<\sh> Nightrose: you mean it works with gnome apps? I have the problem with kde3 apps and gnome stuff in the menus...it only shows up after relogging
<Nightrose> right
<Nightrose> meh i should get ready for class
<\sh> it's pfingsten ;)
<Nightrose> \sh: maybe i am haluzinating but that's what happened last time i think
<\sh> or did I mix something up? and I am reported missing for work?
<Nightrose> hmmmm good point
<Nightrose> i should just go back t bed
<Nightrose> meh
<\sh> hehe
<Nightrose> damn and today I didn't want to skip class for once...
<Nightrose> :P
<mornfall> yuriy: Hi, sorry, I have seen that they are in my mailbox, but I haven't had time to check them more closely : - (.
<minterior> hello, I'm having problems with java in openoffice Base. I can't open Tables view due to java. It detects the java installation correctly but doesn't run. Any idea? Where can I find help?
<Nightrose> minterior: #ubuntu and #kubuntu please :)
<minterior> mmm, I'm using kubuntu :)
<Nightrose> shouldn't make a lot of difference for OOo
<Nightrose> and I said #ubuntu or #kubuntu ;-)
<minterior> yes, I was joking. Sorry man
<Nightrose> ;-)
<Jucato> "man"?
<Nightrose> hehe /me had to try hard not to say something :P
 * Nightrose hugs Jucato 
<Jucato> sorry, just couldn't help it :)
<Nightrose> ;-)
<\sh> linux is only for man...:=>
<Nightrose> :P
<Jucato> you only say that because the long pointy stick ain't here :)
 * Nightrose will switch to OpenBSD then
<Nightrose> haha
<\sh> lol
<minterior> do you really think that a nick identifies the sex? :P
<Nightrose> minterior: nope but you could be less gender specific ;-)
<Nightrose> and not assume everyone you meet on irc is male
<\sh> Most of the IRC Inhabitants are MoFs ... now you know it
 * Nightrose should really test her fixed kopete package
<\sh> What are MoFs? This type of human being was found in early 1990 somewhat around 1993 when people are always asking via query people: Are You Male Or Female? Most of the people were answering "Yes!" So, they were MoF
<Nightrose> \sh: haha - good one - need to remember that
<\sh> There are no gender specific articles...like he or she...it's just "the MoF" or "look, the MoF2
<Jucato> yep! that's my favorite type of Q&A...
<minterior> then I should said: Sorry Nightrose
<Jucato> Q: What do you like? A or B?
<Jucato> A: Yes
<Nightrose> minterior: that works ;-)
<Nightrose> Jucato: people complain that i do that way to often IRL ;P
<Jucato> :)
<Jucato> you'd fit perfectly in the Philippines :)
<Nightrose> hehe
<Jucato> where people love to answer "anywhere", "anything", and "anytime" to questions like "What do you want to eat" or "Where do you want to go" or "Do you prefer this or that" (and the answer is "yes")
<Nightrose> ;-)
<Nightrose> worksforme
<Nightrose> \sh: looks like we will be 4 people in the car to berlin btw - you, me, Sput and Sven
<Nightrose> and without the booth box
<\sh> Nightrose: why without the booth box? btw...what about the openexpo anyways?
<Nightrose> \sh: see my last mails - didn't you get them?
<Nightrose> short: the booth box is not ready - still getting done - will probably be ready just in time for linuxtag
<Nightrose> and the old one can't be shipped since it is too damaged
<Nightrose> but we should be fine with our own hardware and Claudia tries to ship some merch to me
<\sh> Nightrose: nope i didn't get them or they are hidden in my trash spam box....
<minterior> Nightrose: I've already solved my kubuntu problem (ups, it was an openoffice one! xDD)
<Nightrose> minterior: ;-) great
<\sh> oh yes..there they are
<Nightrose> \sh: I'll check though i am pretty sure you were in the TO
<Nightrose> ;-) ok
<Nightrose> damn your spam folder
<Nightrose> please teach it to not eat my mails! ;-)
<\sh> oh damn...could it be, that it would be better to not go to the openexpo ?? ;)
<Nightrose> hehe nah - we will do that and rock the show
<Nightrose> as preperation for linuxtag ;-)
<\sh> hehe
<\sh> preparing the kde dirty dancing
<Nightrose> *g*
<Riddell> hunger: where are the upstream bug trackers for telepathy-qt, tapioca-qt and decibel?
<hunger> Riddell: Telepath-qt and tapioca-qt at SF. Decibel has a category in the kde tracker.
<gnomefreak> Riddell: telepathy looks like sourceforge for source so im not sure if bugs go there as well
<hunger> Riddell: We are moving the telepathy-qt/tapioca-qt into the kde svn repo, but that is work in progress and we have nothing in the bugtracker for that (yet?).
<nixternal> mornin'
<awen_> morn nixternal
<Riddell> hunger: do any of those three use the network directly, and do any of them process data?
<jussio1> hrm, how do i check my qt version?
<Riddell> apt-cache policy libqt4-core
<jussio1> ok, seems   Installed: 4.4.0-1ubuntu3~hardy1 is broken. :/
<Riddell> how so?
<jussio1> it doesnt seem to be compiled with squlite :/
<jussio1> sqlite even
<Riddell> jussio1: got /usr/lib/qt4/plugins/sqldrivers/libqsqlite.so ?
<Riddell> make sure you have libqt4-sql-sqlite installed
<jussio1> Riddell: ahh, thank you. that was the issue.
<jussi01> now I have my beloved quassel back :)
<hunger> Riddell: ?
<hunger> Riddell: The SF and the KDE bugtracker can get reached over the network... but I doubt that is what you were asking.
<Riddell> hunger: I mean the libraries themselves
<Riddell> for this, incase you're wondering, https://wiki.kubuntu.org/MainInclusionReportTapiocaDecibel
<hunger> Riddell: Telepathy-qt is a D-Bus wrapper. Tapioca-Qt wraps that to provide a nice interface. No network access per se.
<Riddell> hunger: and decibel?
<hunger> Riddell: Telepathy-Qt is generated code only.
 * Riddell moves page to https://wiki.kubuntu.org/MainInclusionReportDecibel
<hunger> Decibel does process data, stores data for the user but does no access the network directly.
<hunger> All three access the network indirectly through the telepathy-CMs (gabble and all the rest).
<Riddell> yep
<ryanakca> amachu: heh, you're already here. Did they adopt our two patches? (last I checked, no, but its my first merge/sync in a while and I'm most likely wrong)
<amachu> ryanakca: i am not clearly getting you
<amachu> i thought you have taken reponsibilty of that
<ryanakca> amachu: I do.
<amachu> ryanakca: ok. thank you
<amachu> ryanakca: i then took https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/konwert/
<amachu> i will be here, and ping if any help is needed
<ryanakca> amachu: cheers, and sorry for steeling your merge. I had done it before I had realized you had already claimed it... so I figured, it's been 5-6 days, hopefully you hadn't gotten around to it.
<ryanakca> amachu: many thanks :)
<amachu> :-)
<hunger> What is wrong with kdelibs (kde3) in intrepid?
<Riddell> well, you tell us
<Riddell> since I doubt anyone else is using it :)
<\sh> hunger: hmm?
<hunger> \sh: It is held back and does not want to update.
<hunger> Riddell: I am not using it either. I'm just checking the waters to find out whether I should update soon.
<Hobbsee> try a dist-upgrade, then.
<Riddell> I wouldn't until after UDS at the earliest
<hunger> Hobbsee: Nah, I never do that.
<hunger> Riddell: Yeah, you ubuntu guys keep saying that on each version bump;-)
<\sh> hardy -> intrepid is pita
<Hobbsee> hunger: well, that's probably your problem.  *shrug*
<hunger> Anyway, I am not updating yet, just checking whether at least aptitude thinks a upgrade would work out.
<\sh> hunger: please use apt-get...
<hunger> \sh: Why?
<Hobbsee> because it handles dependancies more transparently.
<\sh> I don't trust aptitude since last time I was playing with pbuilder and aptitude
<hunger> OK.
<\sh> hunger: every time I used it, it succeed for my pbuilder stuff, but when I used apt-get, it failed... so thinking of apt-get vs. aptitude, apt-get is the lowest level of compat we need
<\sh> if apt-get is failing, aptitude should fail too, because resolving deps is very delicate..and apt-get is what everyone knows
<hunger> \sh: sounds like some messup in the packages to me...
<\sh> hunger: yes...but aptitude never showed it
<hunger> \sh: It is supposed to be more intelligent:-)
<\sh> hunger: it went over the problems....you know, apt-get had a drinking problem..it drinks, drank drunk, fall over the problem..but aptitude was always drinking but not falling ;)
<hunger> \sh: Aptitude in hardy is borked anyway.
<Hobbsee> wfm.
<hunger> \sh: Kept crashing till a couple of days before release. Maybe the new version that should get imported from debian into intrepid is better? Who knows.
 * ScottK hasn't trusted aptitude since it thought the best solution to a dependency problem was to remove my KDE and I didn't pay sufficient attention.
<\sh> hunger: oh..when I see the updates of hardy after release...I think hardy was more broken then expected
<hunger> At least I do have way less trouble with aptitude on my debian boxes than on my ubuntu ones.
<\sh> that reminds me....drinking-
<hunger> OTOH: my debian boxes have way less packages installed than the ubuntu ones.
 * hunger does not get the Mergo-o-matic statistics.
<ScottK> Riddell: Does migration and testing of package settings from a upgraders KDE3 -> KDE4 install need a separate spec or do you consider that part of one of the existing ones?
<Riddell> ScottK: that's kubuntu-kde-packages
<ScottK> Riddell: OK.  I think that's a key task for Intrepid.
<ScottK> Riddell: I think we need a spec on Display management.  Guidance is still on Xinerama, so it either needs a major upgrade or we use some other Xrandr tool.
<gnuton> Why last Qt4.4.0 kubuntu packages are compiled without support for -fvisibility=hidden
<gnuton> ?
<gnuton> :(
<gnuton> i'm unable to recompile some kdesdk... :/
<gnuton> i'm unable to recompile kdesdk... :/
<smarter> Riddell: ^
<Riddell> plenty of -fvisibility=hidden in my build log
<gnuton> mmmmm
<Nightrose> Riddell: i would take some of the CDs for the kde booth at linuxtag if noone else does
<gnuton> however libqt4 (4.4.0-1ubuntu3~hardy1) seems to be compiled without  support for -fvisibility=hidden
<Riddell> Nightrose: czessi has ordered already I believe
<mhb> hi
<Nightrose> Riddell: for the kubuntu booth? or also for the kde booth? cause there was some fight about that at cebit ;-)
<awen_> hi Riddell ... did you have an opinion about SRU'ing http://awen.dk/packages/kde-guidance_0.8.0svn20080103-0ubuntu17.debdiff ?
<Nightrose> (between the ubuntu and kde booth)
<Riddell> Nightrose: hmm, I don't know
<Nightrose> ok
<Riddell> awen_: seems fair enough, if there's a reproducable test case
<mhb> Riddell: are you going to be at Fosscamp, too?
<awen_> Riddell: reproducable test case ? ... what does that include
<Riddell> awen_: a way to recreate the problems that testers can use to check if it has gone away
<Riddell> mhb: yep
<mhb> I'll be there on Saturday, but not on Friday (two written exams)
<awen_> Riddell: the problems depends on the way HAL treats certain hardware/drivers ... so is pretty hard to reproduce for anyone that doesn't have the affected hardware
<\sh> Nightrose: wanna come to au/rhein?
<\sh> Nightrose: asparagus time?
<\sh> Nightrose:just call me on my mobile...;)
<Nightrose> \sh: sounds good but I still have to get a lot done before leaving for fosscamp :( - learning right now
<awen_> Riddell: but it works for the original reporter ... and for the rest it is simply a matter of it not doing any harm at all
<awen_> anyone have any idea what exactly cmake is complaining about in this case: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11671/ ?
<Riddell> nope
<Riddell> needs automoc?
<awen_> hmm, it compiles fine in debian/unstable but fails miserably in intrepid ... and the only real dependency is libqt4-dev, so something must be different
<ScottK> awen_: I'd look at the file lists for Sid and Intrepid libqt4-dev then to see what might be in Debian's package that's not in ours.
<smarter> and at the depends/recommends of both packages
<ScottK> Yes.  Good point.
<Riddell> awen_: is there a bug for this?
<ScottK> awen_: Don't forget that Debian's apt installs recommends by default and ours doesn't.
<awen_> Riddell: no .. made a sync request for qtoctave so got the reports when it failed to build, and wondered why (as it wasn't obvious)
<Riddell> awen_: I mean the guidance update
<Riddell> awen_: qtoctave, I've no idea I'm afraid
<Riddell> mhb: great, see you then
<awen_> Riddell: ahh ... only the original reported bug
<awen_> Riddell: you want a bug report for the SRU in itself?
<mhb> hey Artemis_Fowl, I am so looking forward to summer holidays, when I will find the time to actually test your work :o)
<Riddell> awen_: original is fine
<Riddell> awen_: attach the debdiff there
<Artemis_Fowl> mhb: I am so looking forward to summer holidays, when I will be all day long at the beach :P
<awen_> Riddell: what release should the debdiff state? hardy-updates or hardy
<mhb> Artemis_Fowl: you and your beaches...
<mhb> :o)
<Riddell> awen_: hardy-proposed
<mhb> Artemis_Fowl: we don't have any here, so we code all summer :o)
<ScottK> awen_: Also do one for intrepid and make sure the version numbers don't conflict.
<Artemis_Fowl> mhb: actually from next week on till summer I will be having almost no time at all
<Artemis_Fowl> mhb: school exams :(
<mhb> Artemis_Fowl: I understand
<Artemis_Fowl> mhb: and in the summer when it's 35C I really prefer the beach :)
<awen_> ScottK: make an *ubuntu17 for intrepid and an *ubuntu17~hardy1 for hardy-proposed ?
<Artemis_Fowl> mhb: anyway
<mhb> Artemis_Fowl: how's it going actually?
<ScottK> awen_: ubuntu16.1 for hardy-proposed and 17 for intrepid
<Artemis_Fowl> seele gave me the wireframes
<Artemis_Fowl> I am working on them
<Artemis_Fowl> actually I am stuck with the entry attributes presentation :( the tooltip I use is somewhat ugly
<Artemis_Fowl> mhb: take a look at this screenshot: http://www.hotlinkfiles.com/files/1302184_nruom/KGRUBEditor38.png
<Artemis_Fowl> mhb: and http://www.hotlinkfiles.com/files/1302183_nlocm/KGRUBEditor39.png
<awen_> ScottK and Riddell: debdiff for hardy attached to bug 207473
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 207473 in hal "Screen brightness double level changes" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/207473
<awen_> ScottK: for intrepid the debdiff is here http://awen.dk/packages/kde-guidance_0.8.0svn20080103-0ubuntu17.debdiff
<ScottK> awen_: I'll have a look at it.
<awen_> ScottK: thanks
<mhb> Artemis_Fowl: I wonder, is your application KControl friendly?
<mhb> == are you able to launch it from systemsettings and the like
<Artemis_Fowl> mhb: it has to be converted into a KCModule, but this requires almost no work at all
<jcastro> does kubuntu enable an indexer ootb? Like strigi, etc?
<Artemis_Fowl> mhb: with the last modifications I did
<mhb> Artemis_Fowl: okay
<Artemis_Fowl> mhb: how do you find the tooltips? how would you improve them? I don't really like them :(
<Riddell> jcastro: yes strigi is installed, although you have to turn it on
 * Artemis_Fowl pings seele
<jcastro> Riddell: right, so same thing as ubuntu with tracker, just wondering where this guy got this idea from: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/8179/
<Riddell> jcastro: I guess he installed pinot, which probably is on by default
<jcastro> yeah, I'll resolve the idea then, I just wanted to make sure how we shipped strigi
<mhb> Artemis_Fowl: I am not sure if such information belongs to a tooltip... I mean, you can't select text that is on tooltips, can you?
<Artemis_Fowl> mhb: no. that's one reason I don't like it too
<mhb> Artemis_Fowl: but I guess many people (especially the not-so-expert ones who're using it, but not only those) would like to select it and paste it to an e-mail, for example
<Artemis_Fowl> mhb: y. I suppose so. but this implementation doesn't really satisfies me
<Artemis_Fowl> satisfy*
<mhb> right, I'm just saying what I think
<Artemis_Fowl> mhb: I am looking for alternatives
<Artemis_Fowl> mhb: but haven't come up with any till now
<mhb> why do you need tooltips there anyway?
<mhb> I assume you can access all this information in a "Edit" window
<Artemis_Fowl> mhb: y. but it would be nice to be able to view these info without having to open a edit window
<mhb> hmm, well a suggestion may be to put a "+" button on the right side of every item
<mhb> which would show some details about a particular option
<mhb> but I would not add as many information there as you put in that tooltip, perhaps just a 4,5 lines
<mhb> also it may not be trivial to do that in Qt
<Artemis_Fowl> the + idea seems nice
<Riddell> Czessi: did you see Nightrose's question above?
<\sh> re
<ScottK> awen_: kde-guidance uploaded to Intrepid.  Thank you for your contribution to Kubuntu.
<ScottK> Riddell: I'll leave the SRU for you.
<awen_> ScottK: thanks a lot
<\sh> Nightrose: did I say I'm cooking? ;)
<Czessi> Riddell: sorry, can't find the question.  a few hours ago i where temporary offline
<Riddell> Czessi: about Kubuntu-KDE4 disks, are they for Kubuntu or KDE
<Riddell> or both
<Czessi> Riddell, Nightrose: we order only for kubuntu. when canonical send a lot, we can give some to kde
<dinosaur-rus> hi
<Czessi> Riddell, Nightrose: but at each other events here in germany, we spend kde some kubuntu cds. i think it's no problem to do it again ;)
<Nightrose> re
<Nightrose> Czessi: at cebit we got about none :(
<Nightrose> we had 10 or so for the whole event - and a whole lot of suse cds
<Czessi> Nightrose: sorry, but we where not at cebit
<Nightrose> Czessi: ;-) yea but julius
<Czessi> Nightrose: we ordered 2000 CDs (kde3 and kde4)
<Czessi> for linuxtag
<Nightrose> sounds good if you get them all
<Nightrose> and enough
<Nightrose> let's hope you get them
<Czessi> yes, i think they give us only 1000
<Nightrose> k
 * jussi01 slaps stupid memory sticks... grrr
<\sh> Nightrose: too late for attending asparagus ... everythings served ;)
<Nightrose> \sh: ;-) too bad - guten appetit
<\sh> Nightrose: damn you...very tasty
<dinosaur-rus> Riddell: you said fabo has updated Qt4 packages, but I don't see anything new
<Riddell> dinosaur-rus: not in Kubuntu
<dinosaur-rus> Riddell: then where?
<ScottK> That other distribution.
<Riddell> dinosaur-rus: he does Debian, we sync/merge from Debian as appropriate
<ScottK> Debian.
<dinosaur-rus> ah... so when these packages may come to Kubuntu?
<ScottK> Riddell: Do you know when specs are going to get assigned to UDS so we can subscribe to them?  It'd help with having the initial schedule be somewhat sane.
<Riddell> no idea
<DaSkreech> Bah Sanity is highly over rated
<jdavies> DaSkreech: good evening
<DaSkreech> hi jdavies
<PasNox> hi all
<PasNox> i have a problem using kde4
<jjesse_> hello
<PasNox> package version is taggues 4.04
<PasNox> but after install and reboot, about diialogs always tell kde version 4.03
<PasNox> is it a bug ?
<PasNox> taggued*
<PasNox> is it right channel to speak about kde4 ?
<DaSkreech> PasNox: If it's about development
<DaSkreech> #kubuntu-kde4 is the normal channel
<PasNox> oki, and about kde4 packaging ?
<PasNox> because it seem package error
<PasNox> i don't think i have kde4 problem, just package version seem erroneous
<DaSkreech> that would be here
<PasNox> and i jsut want to know if it's know probleme, or i have update problem
<JontheEchidna> It's a known problem
<PasNox> JontheEchidna: ok, so i really use 4.03 kde4 version ?
<JontheEchidna> Nope
<JontheEchidna> It is 4.0.4
<PasNox> ok thanks ;)
<JontheEchidna> KDE just forgot to bump the version number up for the help menus
<DaSkreech> as far as I know the package is 4.0.4 and you are on the latest version as long as apt-cache policy kde3libs-bin says 4.0.4
<DaSkreech> Just a "clerical error" forgot to change the help menu strings
<PasNox> DaSkreech: ok thanks
<PasNox> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<PasNox> DaSkreech, JontheEchidna: i got this : http://paste.ubuntu.com/11700/
<PasNox> is it ok ?
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<PasNox> thanks
<DaSkreech> PasNox: Installé: 4:4.0.4
<DaSkreech> :-D
<PasNox> ;)
<PasNox> bye
<DaSkreech> bye
<DaSkreech> Anyone else have the keyboard disable for a few minutes when switching desktops ?
<PasNox> hi again, it would be nice to update webissues package, it's now 0.92 stable version but kubuntu version is still to previous version
<PasNox> the new version has many new features that would require a package update
<Riddell> PasNox: of what?
<PasNox> webissues
<PasNox> Riddell:
<DaSkreech> PasNox: #ubuntu-motu
<DaSkreech> unlikely to happen anytime soon though
<Riddell> PasNox: of what?
<PasNox> Riddell: of what , of what, of what what ???? you read answer ?
<Riddell> aah, I see now
<PasNox> DaSkreech: thanks, i go ask there
<PasNox> Riddell: ;)
<Riddell> PasNox: best thing to to ask ScottK for a backport
<PasNox> Riddell: ok i ask him thanks ;)
<ScottK> PasNox: You need to get it into Intrepid first (if it isn't already).
<Riddell> ScottK: it is
<ScottK> Ah.
<ScottK> OK.
<DaSkreech> !info webissues intrepid
<ubottu> webissues (source: webissues): a network system supporting team collaboration using Qt4. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.2-1 (intrepid), package size 1182 kB, installed size 2732 kB
<PasNox> ScottK: what is intrepid ?
<ScottK> PasNox: Next version of Ubuntu.
<ScottK> PasNox: To get it backported to Hardy, you need to request a backport.
<ScottK> !backports | PasNox
<ubottu> PasNox: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<PasNox> ah, but i want to stay in my current hardy version :D
<Riddell> PasNox: I just let through kde4libs_4.0.4-0ubuntu1~hardy2 which fixes the version number, it should be available tomorrow
<PasNox> Riddell: thanks
<DaSkreech> !intrepid
<ubottu> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidIbex
<ScottK> PasNox: Backports is the way to get get new version available for Hardy.
<PasNox> ScottK: ok let go
<PasNox> yeah i know it's there i got kde4 :)
<DaSkreech> PasNox: no the fix for the 4.0.3 in the menus
<talavis_> the opengl-dev package is incorrect for qt 4.4, shall i recompile myself or are there any plans to fix it?
<Riddell> talavis_: in what way?
<talavis_> riddell: i think some files are in both libqt4-dev and libgt4-opengl-dev
<Riddell> talavis_: probably some just moved?  which ones?
<talavis_> i receive "trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/pkgconfig/QtOpenGL.pc', which is also in package libqt4-dev" when installing it
 * Riddell installs it
<Riddell> talavis_: right, it's a file that got moved but the replaces is missing
<Riddell> I'll fix it in the next upload
<nixternal> Riddell: I just got an email that said all of the 4.0.4 backports were rejects..what's up?
<Riddell> nixternal: just me rejecting them from the queue, since backports were compiling too slowly I put them in a PPA then copied them over
<nixternal> ahhh, groovy
<Riddell> that seems a better way to do it generally, since it gives us a place to test them first
<nixternal> yes! I think I remember saying that from the get go :p
<nixternal> w00t, get new DSL tomorrow..no more Comcast!
<nixternal> 10MB down, 2MB up, 5 static IPs
<nixternal> so my TV (High Def Cable), Telephone, and Internet will all be on a fiber channel that now runs to the house
<Riddell> nixternal: you're right as always (the tricky part was working out how to do the ppa to -backports move)
<nixternal> hahaha, Riddell I was right just once :)
<nixternal> I am typically wrong though
<nixternal> oh, that isn't what I said...didn't catch the PPA -> -backports part...just thought you said PPA
<nixternal> dang, so I wasn't right again :)  at least my SQL final is 100% correct (I hope)
<ScottK> Ooooh.
 * ScottK knows who to talk to the next time he needs to do a mass clamav backport ....
<nixternal> heh, I have been working on my SQL final since 05:00...and it is now 13:43
<nixternal> now I just need to put all of the images together, zip up all of my files, and email it to the professor
<DaSkreech> nixternal: how did your presentation go?
<yuriy> anybody look at my specs email?
<Riddell> yuriy: where's that?
<yuriy> Riddell: k-d@ about a week ago
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: ping?
<Riddell> yuriy: got it, poke me if I don't reply to it by the end of the day
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: pong
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: hey, first of, the other day I got disconnected and didn't see your reply. I saw it today on the logs
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: I would like to tell you about the tooltip thing
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: I eventually don't really like it
<seele> ok
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: it's a bit ugly and moreover, the user cannot for instance select text
<seele> what is another way we can present the information?
<seele> yes, i saw mhb's comment earlier
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: I hoped you could tell me :)
<seele> his idea of the expanding list view was OK.  the only problem i had with your was the way you had to double click it to open/close it
<Artemis_Fowl> but as you saw I thought an Info icon on the right of each entry would be nice
<seele> or that
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: you didn't have to double click :|
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: anyway. what about a small icon on the right of each entry
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: which upon pressing shows the desired info?
<seele> sounds ok, but i'll know better once i see it
<seele> is that how other list views do extra information?
<Artemis_Fowl> the thing is, I have found no other list views that show extra info except for Adept's
<DaSkreech> Hows adept-kde4 ?
 * JontheEchidna thinks that adept_notifier would be good as a plasmoid
<yuriy> DaSkreech: considering using it to upgrade my laptop to kde 4.0.4 to see what breaks
<yuriy> i'm more concerned about the new kde breaking it though than the new adept
<DaSkreech> JontheEchidna: Wouldn't that need an apt DataEngine ?
<JontheEchidna> I suppose
<JontheEchidna> Hey, in theory you could make an rpm dataengine or any dataengine you want and it could be universal
<DaSkreech> in theory you could make a DataEngine that feeds off of backend dataengines and ahave a plasmoid that does everything
<DaSkreech> That's how Weather works
<JontheEchidna> the weather plasmoid has a dataengine tha feeds off data engines? crazy!
<DaSkreech> there are numerous dataengines that get info from around the world and one Weather Dataengine that consumes all that info and provides it for the plasmoids that need it
<DaSkreech> JontheEchidna: Even better the first set of dataengnies don't know that they are feeding a dataengine :)
<JontheEchidna> hah
<DaSkreech> It could be plasmoid for all they care
<JontheEchidna> Modularity for the iwn
<JontheEchidna> *win
<DaSkreech> So you can continue that stack for as many levels as you like or better have as diverse a set of information as you want pulling together
<DaSkreech> so you can have a plasmoid pull from a contact availabilty DataEngine and a hardware status DataEngine and display it anyway you want
<DaSkreech> or have a network transparent DataEngine for package management and have one plasmoid give you reports on all the computers on the network regardless if they use ebuilds rpm or debs
<yuriy> DaSkreech: have you tried coding this stuff?
<JontheEchidna> http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/7740/
<yuriy> -9? wtf?
<JontheEchidna> yeah, srsly
<JontheEchidna> KDE haters must be out in full force
<DaSkreech> yuriy: I'm writing a Jaiku engine
<yuriy> but anyways, i think it should defintely be a plasmoid
<yuriy> Jaiku?
<yuriy> DaSkreech: want to start on a package notifier plasmoid? ^_^
<DaSkreech> yuriy: Yeah pretty much put any idea on brain storm that mentions KDE and I promise by the end of the day it will about -30
<DaSkreech> yuriy: Nope :)
<JontheEchidna> We need a Kubuntu brainstorm site or something
<yuriy> hmm i wonder what this SoC project is that's mentioned in the forum thread
<JontheEchidna> I couldn't figure that out either, looking at the SoC lists
<DaSkreech> JontheEchidna: It will go back up but expect an instant backlash that any work be done on KDE which would be "detrimental" to Ubuntu
<Nightrose> yuriy: where?
<yuriy> Nightrose: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=771447 2nd post
 * Nightrose checks the mentor page at google
<JontheEchidna> Oh well, I guess you can't always get the "smartest" results from mob-mentality driven sites such as brainstorm
<JontheEchidna> "Remove all drivers to save space and download necessary drivers during the install!"
<DaSkreech> Is it really really sad that I have the GSoC KDE page open everytime I log in ? :(
<jjesse> maybe slightly?
<Nightrose> yuriy: maybe he didn't understand http://code.google.com/soc/2008/kde/appinfo.html?csaid=CB51037C010D7473
<DaSkreech> yuriy: No clue.
<Nightrose> but besides that i can't find anything that fits the description
<JontheEchidna> ah yeah, probably that
<DaSkreech> I was thinking he mistook Extenders
<Nightrose> heh maybe he mixed them up ;-)
<DaSkreech> 'http://code.google.com/soc/2008/kde/appinfo.html?csaid=C63CFBBCED0239B6'
<DaSkreech> Though that would allow somethings that they guy was thinking about
<DaSkreech> Just not all
<JontheEchidna> extenders would work quite well for such a plasmoid
<DaSkreech> yeah
<vorian> afternoon :)
<DaSkreech> $TIME_OF_DAY :-)
<vorian> (3:30pm)
<vorian> Happy time 'o day to ye
 * Serega is upgrading to KDE 4.0.4 right now. Thnk you very much guys for such ease of this process!!!
 * DaSkreech high fives Serega 
 * Serega bows to DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> though you should probably write a letter to Ian as well :)
<yuriy> Serega: please tell how it goes.  my kwin is leaking memory since the upgrade so i'm stuck between using kwin3 or doing a kwin --replace every 2 hours
<DaSkreech> yuriy: Hmm strange
<Serega> yuriy: huh... ok
<DaSkreech> I just get my keyboard removed from my control on random  Ctrl+$KEYPAD presses
<DaSkreech> But then I've been having that since 4.0.1
<Serega> interesting why amarok-nightly needs 158M in several packages? I suspect I also get KDE4.1 nightlies in the amarok-nightlies-runtime :)
<DaSkreech> quite likely
<DaSkreech> it depends on KDE 4.1 now
<Nightrose> Serega: right
<DaSkreech> But you are installing that at some point right? :-D
<Nightrose> DaSkreech: ?
<Serega> DaSkreech: I preferred to get 4.0.4 first ;)
<Nightrose> Serega: well it is a very slimmed down version of kde 4.1 ;-) - all we need for amarok
<DaSkreech> Nightrose: Installing 4.1
<DaSkreech> Nightrose: Will amarok eventually rely on plasma instead of having a local fork?
<Serega> Nightrose: I didn't doubt it. it's okay :) Great thanks for amarok2!
<Nightrose> DaSkreech: you want nightlies of kde 4.1? if someone has the time to do the necesarry tweaks on neon it might be possible
<Nightrose> DaSkreech: right now we have an svn: external on a plasma revision that works
<DaSkreech> Nightrose: >_<
<Nightrose> which gets bumped up from time to time
<Nightrose> not sure if that will change
<Nightrose> Serega: ;-)
<DaSkreech> Nightrose: I was saying that amarok-nightly is that large cause it has 4.1 code but that won't be a problem once Serega starts installing 4.1 :-)
<Nightrose> heh right - though i am not sure how we will handle all this once 4.1 is released - Harald is the one to ask
<Serega> "do a full upgrade." means dist-upgrade?
<Serega> in 4.0.0 howto
<Serega> on kubuntu.org
<smarter> Serega: yes
<smarter> Serega: if you use aptitude, (dist-)upgrade is deprecated and you should use safe-upgrade or full-upgrade
<JontheEchidna> Is Intrepid Ibex safe to upgrade to?
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: No.
<JontheEchidna> Though as much
<jdavies> JontheEchidna: I suggest idling in #ubuntu+1 for updates
<JontheEchidna> Thanks
<jdavies> better put, the /topic has all info
 * yuriy notices the bug he just commented was jjesse's and is surprised that he doesn't understand it
<ScottK> At this point (and for quite some time) if you have to ask, then answer is no.
<Serega> smarter: em... I will have intrepid after the upgrade, right? but 4.0.4 is in the _hardy_-backports. Is it good?
<smarter> Serega: you don't get intrepid unless you change your sources.list to [...] archive.u.c intrepid [...]
<Serega> okay, I trust you :)
 * Serega answers 'Y' to 'aptitude full-upgrade'
<smarter> looks at what aptitude tells you anyway
<larsivi_> any known problems with Firefox and Java applets in 8.04? My applet refuse to init - it does init in konqui, but that has other undefined problems
<Nightrose> fix for the rendering problems in konqueror: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde4libs/+bug/229711
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 229711 in kdelibs "Form widgets are badly rendered with khtml" [Unknown,Fix released]
<DaSkreech> java is a bit wonky in 8.04 I've found
<larsivi_> kinda problematic when most banks around here requires it
<yuriy> heh searching for kubuntu or kde on brainstorm pretty much just pulls up things that say "kubuntu/kde has this, ubuntu/gnome should too"
<awen_> larsivi_: if you've upgraded be sure you don't have some old java7 (icedtea) components/plugins around
<DaSkreech> yuriy: not the other way around?
<larsivi_> awen_: I did upgrade, but don't know that I've ever installed anything java7 (?) or icedtea stuff
<awen_> larsivi_: icedtea/java7 was renamed to openjdk, but seems to be some transitions problems ... so if you (probably not aware of it) had it installed, i might give you trouble
<awen_> larsivi_: had the same problem ... uninstalled all the browser plugins, and reinstalled only one of them, that did the trick
<JontheEchidna> yuriy: I smiled when I saw the "Nautilus should have x dolphin feature"
<DaSkreech> JontheEchidna: Of course it should. And Dolphin should have x konqueror feature
<larsivi_> awen_: seems like I only got 6.0, but will try uninstall/install
<DaSkreech> but what would be very good for KDE to have some canonical support in?
<DaSkreech> I think the user clickNreveal stuff
<larsivi_> awen_: hah, I shouldn't use aptitude to tell me what I have installed, I obviously doesn't understand how to use it
<larsivi_> adept tells me I had icedtea plugin
<awen_> larsivi_: then that's it probably it
<awen_> larsivi_: icedtea has been renamed ... so uninstall all of it
<larsivi_> awen_: thanks, it is working now :)
<awen_> larsivi_: cool :)
<larsivi_> awen_: I'm still frustrated it doesn't work in konqui though :/
<larsivi_> the applet start, but it refuses to connect, the applet saying some error occurred
<larsivi_> and the bank support generally know very little of linux
<awen_> larsivi_: often banks rely on some javascript magic wrapping around the java-applet ... and that might be what fails
<larsivi_> awen_: I suppose - any way I can debug that?
<awen_> larsivi_: you should have a "bug" symbol in the lower right corner in konqui listing the errors
<larsivi_> awen_: there is no bug symbol, just adblock filter, padlock and java console info (which lists no errors)
<awen_> larsivi_: then there is no javascript errors (detected) ... hmm, there is too many possible sources of errors the way many banks inplement their web banking
<larsivi_> awen_: yes, I'll probably have to try their support again - weird thing if it is a bug on their side though, as most banks in norway use the same system/applet
<awen_> larsivi_: it's almost the same in denmark ... i'm just lucky that my primary bank uses no java at all
<larsivi_> awen_: my old expensive bank doesn't use java, but is in the process of moving to the same as most of the others
<larsivi_> anyway, thanks and good night :)
<awen_> goodnight to you too
#kubuntu-devel 2008-05-13
<yuriy> how does the /KDE3 thing in kickoff work?
<nixternal> yuriy: appname/kde3 ??
<nixternal> I think it works the same way as it does with krunner
<nixternal> right now I am trying to get greasemonkey scripts working in konqi
<yuriy> nixternal: which is? :P
<nixternal> greasemonkey is a neat little scripting utility for firefox...there are a couple of scripts that I would like to use with Konqi since I hate FF
<yuriy> nixternal: I was looking at bug 218138 and wondering if it has anything to do with how those desktop files are generated
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 218138 in kdegames "unable to launch atlantik in kde4" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/218138
<yuriy> nixternal: i meant about the /KDE3 thing
 * nixternal tries it really quick
<nixternal> ya, you can type 'appname/kde3' in the search box if that is what you are talking about and it will pull up the kde3 app that is in kickoff somewhere
<yuriy> hmm running kwin4 without desktop effects for a couple hours now without memory leaks
<yuriy> nixternal: what does that have to do with...
<nixternal> what other thing do you mean by /KDE3 thing?
<yuriy> i'm wondering if kde4 uses separate .desktop files, or how that gets added on
<yuriy> specifically i'm trying to track down why atlantik won't launch from the menu
<nixternal> kde4 .desktop get installed to /usr/share/applications/kde4/
<nixternal> kde3 .desktop get installed to /usr/share/applications/kde
<nixternal> Exec=atlantik -caption "%c" %i %m
<nixternal> get rid of the %m as it is deprecated, that could cause an issue in KDE 4
<yuriy> nixternal: what does %m do?
<nixternal> nope, that isn't it... %m doesn't do anything now...for a long time actually
<yuriy> and that didn't help, krunner still says could not launch /usr/bin/atlantik
<yuriy> which is the wrong path
<nixternal> I wonder if that is related to DCOP garbage
<nixternal> hrmm, ya, I don't even see a /usr/bin/atlantik
<yuriy> nixternal: it's /usr/games/atlantik
 * yuriy wonders why /usr/games exists
<nixternal> that doesn't seem right to me
<yuriy> fortune, glest, and banner are there too
<nixternal> nixternal@ShakaDoobie:~/downloads$ ls /usr/games/
<nixternal> atlantik  banner  espdiff  fortune  gnuchess  gnuchessx  ksudoku  openttd  xmoto
<nixternal> yuriy: ksudoku doesn't work either
<nixternal> actually, none of them do
<nixternal> interesting, xmoto works though, but there is nothing different about the .desktop file
<yuriy> +    if (kde3application && !m_strExec.startsWith("/"))
<yuriy> +      m_strExec = "/usr/bin/"+m_strExec;
<nixternal> what is that in?
<yuriy> nixternal: from kubuntu_01_kde3_menu_applications.diff from kde4libs
<nixternal> ahhh
<nixternal> that be da problem
<yuriy> while that line is pretty hacky, i think the proper fix would be to actually have the games in /usr/bin
<yuriy> hmm not sure how to go about fixing in in kdelibs
<yuriy> nixternal: i could go by if it's in the games category, if this is true for all kde3 games
<nixternal> but that isn't true for all kde3 games, just 2 that I can see right now
<yuriy> nixternal: all of them get installed to /usr/games that I can see
<nixternal> really?
<yuriy> grep /usr/games *.install
<nixternal> you are right
<yuriy> umm i'm gonna have to learn quilt won't I
 * yuriy never got the point of QStringList
<nixternal> hey, do we use Kickstart for our CDs?
<nixternal> I may have a possible job as an appliance packager/distro maintainer/embedded development
<Jucato> so kool :)
<Jucato> (hope they will pay you to work on Kubuntu/KDE docs :D)
<yuriy> how come when I do dch -i on hardy, it puts intrepid and ~hardy2ubuntu1? should i change that to hardy and ~hardy3?
<nixternal> hah, that I doubt...seem like a lot of work, and it is a Free and Open Source company :)
<yuriy> s/hardy/hardy-backports
<nixternal> should be -xubuntux~hardyx
<nixternal> what was the last version?
<yuriy> also, since 4.0.4 is in backports and not updates, does that mean any other fixes such as this need to go to backports and not updates?
<yuriy> nixternal: 0ubuntu1~hardy2
<nixternal> umm, we are sending backports to PPA right now
<nixternal> 0ubuntu1~hardy3
<yuriy> nixternal: so if somebody doesn't enable backports, they don't get any bug fixes now unless we apply patches to both 4.0.3 and 4.0.4?
<nixternal> correct
<ScottK> yuriy: You can do SRUs for 4.0.3 if needed.
<nixternal> though, bug fixes should go into update, however 4.0.4 went into backports
 * yuriy looks through the kde4libs changelog and wonders if he an nixternal are the only ones using @kubuntu.org and not @ubuntu.com
<nixternal> heh
 * Jucato uses @kubuntu.org... but you know how often I make patches :)
<yuriy> stdin: how come some of these bugs didn't get closed by your patches?
<stdin> yuriy: which ones?
<yuriy> stdin: bug 220659, bug 220653
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 220659 in kdeartwork-kde4 "kscreensaver-kde4 recommends kwin and kscreensaver-xsavers" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/220659
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 220653 in kdewebdev-kde4 "[KDE 4] klinkstatus-kde4 Suggests quanta-kde4" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/220653
<stdin> not sure
<stdin> maybe -backports doesn't get automatic closure
<nixternal> it does
<nixternal> when Riddell uploaded kde4libs it closed out some last week
<stdin> well the (LP: #....) bits are in the changelogs
<nixternal> oh
<nixternal> I know why
<nixternal> because they were built in PPA and then ported over to -backports
<stdin> maybe because I put hardy instead of hardy-backports
<stdin> s/I/the changelog/
<nixternal> no, you put hardy-backports
<nixternal> I made sure to check them first
<stdin> then I assign all blame to you ;)
<nixternal> nah, the reason was we built them in the PPA because it was faster than -backports at the time
<nixternal> and then just copied over the binaries and source packages to -backports
<ScottK> -backports uploads won't close bugs.
<nixternal> ya they will, they closed out the kde4libs bugs last week
<ScottK> Hmmm.
<ScottK> OK.  I've never seen it.  It doesn't come up in normal backports I guess.
<nixternal> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde4libs/+bug/225773
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 225773 in kde4libs "[Hardy Backport] KDE 4 Libs New Upstream Release (4.0.4)" [Undecided,Fix released]
<nixternal> ya, probably not..but if you fix a bug and close it when uploading to intrepid, it should still close the bug before getting the backport
<nixternal> now if you file the backport bug and go the normal route, then I don't know..probably not I would guess
<ScottK> Normally for a backport bug the archive-admin doing the backport closes it when he does it.
<stdin> *sigh* libqt4-dev missing dep on libpng12-dev
 * stdin files another bug
<yuriy> ok, just 150 backlogged bugs left
<yuriy> damn dying ubotu :(
<stdin> ok, from what I can tell libqt4-dev is missing libaudio-dev, libglib2.0-dev, libice-dev, libmng-dev and libpng12-dev, but I'm not sure if it's missing anything else
<yuriy> oh no... all that time building, and i forgot a /
<stdin> if anyone finds anything else libqt4-dev is missing report it on bug 229813
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 229813 in qt4-x11 "libqt4-dev seems to have some missing dependencies" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/229813
<DaSkreech> nixternal: shakadoobie? really?
<yuriy> can i tell pbuilder to do make -j3? or does it do it automatically?
<DaSkreech> Hi Jucato
<DaSkreech> ubottu took over from ubugtu as well?
<ubottu> DaSkreech: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nixternal> DaSkreech: ??
<nixternal> ahh, my lappy name...where did you see that?
<stdin> ubotu is gone, ubottu is supposed to be a temporary fill-in
<yuriy> nixternal: your paste above. i thought it was slightly amusing too
<DaSkreech> stdin: Yes I just noticed it picked up for ubugtu as well
<stdin> ubugtu has been dead for a long time now
<nixternal> my paste above?
<nixternal> oh, ya I see it
 * yuriy builds again and sleeps
<nixternal> woohoo, interview tomorrow baby!
<Serega> good [morning|day|evening|night]!
<DaSkreech> Serega: It's not goo
<DaSkreech> d
<Serega> DaSkreech: bah, why?
<Serega> btw, looks like I failed to install 4.0.4 - all aboutboxes show 4.0.3
<nixternal> Serega: that is a bug in the kde4libs we have...they released a fix after we uploaded the original 4.0.4
<Serega> and apt shows kdelibs5 Version: 4:4.0.3-0ubuntu5
<nixternal> hrmm
<nixternal> ii  kdelibs5                  4:4.0.4-0ubuntu1          core libraries for all KDE 4 applications
<DaSkreech> Serega: apt-cache show kde4libs-bin
<nixternal> mine does too, but dpkg -l shows it correctly
<Serega> ah.. Version: 4:4.0.4-0ubuntu1~hardy1
<Serega> I see three package kde4libs
 * Serega is a bit confused
<nixternal> apt-cache is probably a mess like always
<nixternal> never depend on it
 * Serega tries to update one more time
 * Serega was up to date :)
<Serega> nixternal: so is it really 4.0.4?
 * DaSkreech updates and gets amarok-nightly
 * Serega envys
<nixternal> Serega: yes
<Serega> *is being jealous of amarok-nightly :)
<Serega> nixternal: thank you very much for hard work on this packages!
<nixternal> I didn't do anything, fortunately for you I guess :)
<jussi01> does anyone know how to fix the problem of having weird font/italic numbers in my typing? Only the numbers mind, the rest is fine...
<nixternal> hrmm, now that is a first that I have heard of that one
<jussi01> nixternal: its not just the typing, its other places also, but very weird
<nixternal> there has to be a silly setting somewhere
<jussi01> nixternal: example here: http://imagebin.ca/view/O_sUrx7R.html
<nixternal> wth
<nixternal> now that is crazy stuff right there
<jussi01> yep
<Serega> guys what phonon backend do you use?
<DaSkreech> Phonon doesn't even remotely work for me
<DaSkreech>  but xine
<Serega> DaSkreech: it doesn't even locally work for me :)
<DaSkreech> Phonon tells me I have no sound hardware
<Serega> I try to figure out why, but found nothing better then a tuning switches in kmix
<Serega> DaSkreech: bu does it work?
<Serega> *but
<DaSkreech> I've had sound for months. Just never occured to me none of it was from KDE
<DaSkreech> SO no :)
<Serega> how can I see its state? logs or maybe with HAL... somehow
<Serega> heh :)
<DaSkreech> Dunno I probably should find out
<Serega> ah... ok, I'll dig :)
<DaSkreech> cool :)
<DaSkreech> I just know that nothing with KDE sound works
<Serega> +1
<Serega> :)
<DaSkreech> Someone asked how long does the login/logout sound play for
<DaSkreech> The what now?
<DaSkreech> I've been missing login sounds
<DaSkreech> *frowny face*
 * Serega hugs DaSkreech
<Serega> DaSkreech: buut... why do you need amarok-nightly though? ;)
<DaSkreech> To test it
<DaSkreech> same reason I'm on KDE 4 :)
<DaSkreech> Bug Stepping Boots need some working
<Serega> ah, I'm the same, actually
<DaSkreech> I actually didn't install anything from kde-multimedia-kde4
<DaSkreech> I've been installing KDE4 in bits so I can focus my testing
<DaSkreech> nixternal: Hey
<Serega> DaSkreech: Amarok2 plays for me!!!
 * Serega dances under Spiderbait - BlackBetty played in amarok2
<DaSkreech> *envy*
<DaSkreech> What did you do?
<DaSkreech> First
<DaSkreech> before you did anything when you went to System Settings -> Sound did you have a choice of hardware ?
<Serega> just apt-get isntall amarok-nightly
<Serega> no systemsetting was touched
<DaSkreech> :-P
<DaSkreech> Well can you look now?
<Serega> btw, no 4.0.4 application play sound though
<Serega> ok, sec...
<Serega> DaSkreech: yes, I have but all devices are grayed, as usual
<DaSkreech> Ok
<DaSkreech> I don't have any devices at all
<Serega> do you have the same?
<Serega> ah..
<DaSkreech> Nope it's fully blank
<Serega> now I have a hope 4.1 will work with my sound hardware with np however
<Serega> cool, amarok even crashed!
<DaSkreech> :-)
<DaSkreech> Mine opened two days ago with a playlist that said This is a Bug!
<DaSkreech> I loled
<Serega> :-D
<Serega> "It is not a bug it is a feature" (c)
<DaSkreech> Serega: do you have any full albums ?
<Serega> what do you mean by "full albums"?
<DaSkreech> Lots of songs from one album :)
<Serega> well... 15-20 is usual
<Serega> I can make a "compilation" :)
<Serega> is it a known bug?
<DaSkreech> No I was going to show  you something cool
<DaSkreech> Load up a whole set that have the same Album
<Serega> how many songs do we need?
<DaSkreech> 4-5 should be good
<DaSkreech> you'll noticee that you get a ballon around all of them with the album name at top
<Serega> ah... I have many albums with >10 songs. So I have added a couple to hte playlist
<Serega> yess!
<Serega> it is very cool!
<DaSkreech> If you have a commercial album you get the picture of the album cover
<Serega> I have noticed it
<DaSkreech> Ok now get a song that's not from the album and drop it in the middle of that list
<Serega> but I do not get the pictures, though they're lay in the same directories downloaded
<Serega> he-he
<Serega> it is clever!
<Serega> my song have appeared at the end of albums
<DaSkreech> Drag it up into the middle of the album
<Serega> haha
<Serega> really cool!
<DaSkreech> That's brilliant
<Serega> I love amarok!
<DaSkreech> when they start having plasma stuff linked to the kdelibs plasma I fear the coolness that they can do
<Serega> standalone"
<Serega> "standalone" playlist items look very good
<Serega> I can see all needed info in a small piece of space
<DaSkreech> :-)
<DaSkreech> Yeah
<DaSkreech> If it wasn't so horrible to me the first day I would have fully forgotten that I was bug hunting
 * Serega wants to KDE4.1 ..any prealpha :)
 * Serega jumps and honks "gimme a cutting edge!"
<DaSkreech> Ha ha cutting edge will make you bleed right now
<DaSkreech>  you need an alpha ++ svn
<Serega> ok, I will make the furure nearer by doing own part - 'gdebi-kde4' - for now :)
<DaSkreech> I want 4.2 "_"
<Serega> kde4.2?
<Serega> ohhh... "Stop after curent track" mmm....
<Serega> it is usability itself
<DaSkreech> What is?
<DaSkreech> Stop after current track is usabilty ?
<Serega> it is very useful feature imho
<Serega> autoclosing dialogs now are stopping their timers when I mouseover them
<DaSkreech> they always did that
<DaSkreech> wel not always always but it's been there a while
<DaSkreech> Serega: Night
<Serega> DaSkreech: nini!
<larsivi> hmm, sound (front headset output) is not good with 8.04 (3.5.9) - one of the channels is way too slow, and in general it seems like old levels weren't kept after upgrade
<larsivi> *way too low*, not slow ...
<larsivi> and trying to adjust the balance in KMixer lowers Master if I drag it to the right (?)  doesn't have any actual balance effect though - Intel hardware
<Riddell> nixternal: yes we have kickstart compatibility
<larsivi> hmm, Pulling Master, PCM, and Front to the bottom, then back seems to have fixed the sound
<nixternal> Riddell: davigno said he is interested in helping with the website :)
<Jucato> kool!
 * jtechidna knows XHTML and CSS, but not php or javascript anything
<nixternal> davigno does some awesome websites
<Riddell> nixternal: best talk to ryanakca then, he's the one doing the website
<jtechidna> If you guys need more hands I could see if I could be of help. (I'm assuming we're talking Kubuntu website?)
<jjesse> morning
<nixternal> ryanakca: davigno is interested in helping with the website
<jtechidna> brb
<nixternal> mornin' jjesse
<Jucato> moin
<Riddell> nixternal: the main problem with the website currently is technical
<jjesse> evening Jucato
<nixternal> ryanakca: if you need some technical help with the site, let me know
<|Artemis_Fowl|> nixternal: which site?
<jjesse> his "special site"
<Riddell> it's more the sysadmins that need to do it
<nixternal> Riddell: ahh, gotcha...good luck with the sys admins :p
<\sh> hmmm....
<\sh> is it just me, or is konversation running inside kde4 not honouring the default webbrowser url handler?
<Jucato> it should honor kde3's default web browser
<\sh> which means, konversation starts now a konsole + w3m
<nixternal> heh
<nixternal> ya, w3m is the way of the future!
<nixternal> who needs graphics anyways, ascii pr0n is better!
<\sh> oh yeah...ascii pr0n
<Serega> w3m rocks!
<Serega> :)
<Jucato> nixternal:  you know of a tool to asciify your pic in penguicon? :)
<Jucato> your *compromising* pic :)
<jjesse> :)
<\sh> oh did I report, that evolution + exchange plugin + kde4 runs much better then under gnome? ,-)
<nixternal> hehe, can't say that I do, and I would like to keep it that way
<nixternal> I gave evolution a shot the past week and I just do not like it when compared to Kontact/KMail
<nixternal> there are a couple of cool features though that I passed on
<\sh> nixternal: as always..I have a exchange mail server inhouse..and evolution does work with the webfrontend questioning very well...
<\sh> kmail does not let me even show my exchange calendar...whereas evolution does nicely...:)
<nixternal> ahh, ya that is what I have heard
<nixternal> 08:18:15 [   winterz] Bille: I was convinced because eventually we want a mailody plugin for Kontact
 * Jucato is annoyed at kdepim right now... won't comment :)
<nixternal> toma rocks!
 * jjesse is annoyed and won't commet at all
<nixternal> a mailody plugin for Kontact means killer IMAPage
<Jucato> hm.. might be a good chance for me to test mailody + gmail IMAP
<nixternal> commet!!!
<nixternal> I mean comet
 * jjesse slaps nixternal
<Jucato> :D
 * Jucato tackles jjesse for slapping nixternal
<nixternal> booyah!
<\sh> nixternal: which does claws-mail for me until kmail or whatever mail app we will have in 4.1 is being fixed to work with highvolume imap online folders ;)
 * Jucato takes down Jucato for tackling jjesse for slapping nixternal
<nixternal> got my security watching my back
<jjesse> bring it
<nixternal> damn, and my security is bipolar
<nixternal> his alter ego beat his other ego up
<Arby> \sh: I've seen similar behaviour regarding konversation/kde4 handling of URLs
<Jucato> (there's no konversation for kde4 yet)
<jjesse> kopete handing irc yet?
<Arby> Juacato; the kde3 app running on kde4 desktop
<Arby> sorry should have been clearer
<Arby> behaviour seems to be semi-random for me, sometimes I get firefox, sometimes konqueror
<Jucato> I think that's what \sh meant earlier too.
<jussi01> quassel works fine with urls and default browsers in kde4 :D
<Arby> that was my understanding yes
<Jucato> apples and oranges :)
<Arby> jussi01: quassel?
 * jussi01 hugs quassel
<jussi01> Arby: www.quassel-irc.org
<jussi01> Arby: in my repo if you care to try it
 * Jucato tries to take down jussi01's repo
<Jucato> oh.. where's jussio1?
<jussi01> Jucato: he is on holidays
<Arby> jussi01: seems worth a look anyway
<Jucato> ah
<Jucato> good for him :)
<jussi01> Arby: I use it every day as my regular client.
<Arby> I've been lookig for a gui equivalent to irssi+screen for a while
<Arby> I think I'll give it a go when I get home
<jussi01> Arby: my repo's version has a few extra alias's for helping with op stuff
<Jucato> Konvi + IRC bouncer/proxy
 * Jucato hugs miau :)
<Jucato> which I still have to explore....
 * Hobbsee looks up miau
<Jucato> irc bouncer.. which I chose solely on the basis of its name :)
<Jucato> I use it in tandem with konvi to achieve a "quassel effect"
<Hobbsee> ah, yes
<Hobbsee> looks like bip :)
<Hobbsee> uh oh.
 * Hobbsee can't work next week, but has probably been rostered on
<Jucato> :P
<Jucato> work is for poor people (or people w/o mothers to support them) :P
<jussi01> hahah
 * DaSkreech wakes up to work
<DaSkreech> Jucato: ping
<Jucato> DaSkreech: pong
<DaSkreech> Jucato: carols_ust ?
<DaSkreech> *cough*
 * Jucato debates whether he should say yes...
<DaSkreech> Without obvious spelling errors
<Jucato> so what are you asking me really?
<DaSkreech> I tried to add you early this week
<Jucato> hm.. what yahoo ID?
<DaSkreech> skreechtwo
<Jucato> hm. haven't received any notification (kopete seems to be like that...)
<DaSkreech> Grrr
<Jucato> of course, unless you typoed my id
<DaSkreech> I typo very well :)
 * DaSkreech reattempts his attempt
<nixternal> damn openssl security crap...I can't ssh into anything right now...everyone closed it down
<DaSkreech> nixternal: what's up with the Qt 4.4 regressions ?
<nixternal> no idea
<jtechidna> nixternal: Is bug 225213 fix released yet?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 225213 in kdeartwork-kde4 "wrong wallpapers in kdewallpapers-kde4" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/225213
<nixternal> jtechidna: it was backported I believe, so yes....all I did was change the description to fix it
<jtechidna> ok, I'll close it then
<\sh> whatever quassel is
<Nightrose> \sh: Sputs IRC program
<Nightrose> rocks
<Nightrose> (when it is a little more mature than it is now)
<\sh> Nightrose: looks promising...
<Nightrose> it is ;-)
<\sh> Nightrose: but that I said to myself, too, when I started with kmyirc ;()
<Nightrose> ;-)
<\sh> bah not in ubuntu
<Nightrose> well i trust Sput and the rest of them to do it
<Nightrose> it is in jussi01's ppa
<Nightrose> and an older version in apachelogger's
<\sh> I was thinking about re-writing kmyirc with pyqt4
<\sh> Nightrose: url pls :)
<Nightrose> hmm sec
<Nightrose> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/jussi01/ubuntu hardy main
<jussi01> :)
<jussi01> gets updated fairly often
<\sh> jussi01: 0.2 beta1?
<jussi01> yeah
<Nightrose> \sh: apachelogger didn't add it in the official repos yet as it was not beta
<Nightrose> don't know what it is now
<jussi01> 0.3 will be out soonish
<Nightrose> ah cool
<jussi01> #quassel is their irc channel if you need someone :)
<yuriy> nixternal: I have a fix for the games thing
<\sh> argl
<\sh> it doesn't like dircproxy ;)
<\sh> it can't connect to a irc proxy with username+password != socks proxy
<Nightrose> \sh: ask sput - the are some hidden thing still I think - so you might be able to do it
<Nightrose> *there
<Nightrose> not sure though
<\sh> argl...I need quassel-core
<jussi01> \sh: it should install if you apt-get quassel
<jussi01> you just then connect to localhost
 * Nightrose has the core on a fellow amarok devs box - pretty neat - though i am back to irssi for now and waiting for quassel to mature
<jussi01> Nightrose: yeah, I have the core on my server
<Nightrose> :)
<nixternal> yuriy: rock on...going down for a bit...my new Internet is here :)
<nixternal> see ya later!
<\sh> cool..it works when you understand the system ;)
<Nightrose> :P
<\sh> but now I have quassel-client -> quassel-core -> connection to dircproxy on server x
<jussi01> I got to pick my wife  up, back in a bit
<yuriy> patch attached to bug 218138
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 218138 in kde4libs "unable to launch atlantik in kde4" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/218138
<jussi01> \sh: the are static cores for servers on quassel-irc.org/nightly
<\sh> jussi01: well I'll test it now first :)
<\sh> Nightrose: something new from openexpo?
<Nightrose> nope
<Nightrose> are you waiting for anything specific?
<\sh> Nightrose: well, actually that they start to spread the news...there is nothing to hear about this event
<Nightrose> \sh: sven said there was stuff in ct and linux magazine for example
<\sh> who reads ct or linux-magazin? ;)
<Nightrose> and they are doing promo for the other event that is at the same time
<Nightrose> hehe
<Nightrose> right
<Nightrose> sven obviously
<smarter> have you seen this: http://lists.debian.org/debian-security-announce/2008/msg00152.html ?
<ScottK> Yes.  Ubdated Ubuntu packages have been published.
<ScottK> Ubdated/Updated
 * ScottK is busily regenerating SSH keys, TLS keys, and DKIM keys (and expects he'll think of more).
 * smarter is going to regenerate his key and the medibuntu one
<ScottK> http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-612-1
<Nightrose> same here - :/
 * Hobbsee looks for which keys need regenerating
<ScottK> According to the DSA, it's just DSA keys (love overloaded terms), but on #debian-devel the discussion is to regenerate RSA keys too.
<Hobbsee> ScottK: as in, ssh, gpg, ?
<smarter> "The first vulnerable version, 0.9.8c-1, was uploaded to the unstable distribution on 2006-09-17"
<jjesse> wait so we have to regenerate all of our ssh keys in launchpad?
<smarter> if they're never than 06/09, yes
<Nightrose> gpg keys too?
<smarter> it was probably in ubuntu 6.10
<jjesse> if they are newer then 6.10?
<ScottK> Edgy was clear, but Feisty and follow.
<Hobbsee> smarter er, how do you find the dates on keys?
 * Nightrose is not sure when and on which system she generated her gpg key
<Nightrose> though the ssh keys are all b0rked
<ScottK> My main desktop is still on Dapper.  Other than that, I'm just regenerating them all.
<jjesse> hrmmm so i need to regenerate my ssh keys and my gpg key and get them back into launchpad
<jjesse> yay :(
<ScottK> jjesse: gpg is fine.
<jjesse> ok trying to figure it out
<Hobbsee> ScottK: oh crypto man, do i want a rsa or a dsa key?
<ScottK> You definitely want to regenerate DSA.  I'd suggest regenerate the RSA key too as there are debates about that.
<Hobbsee> i realise that.
<Hobbsee> but for the new key, do i want it to be a dsa or rsa?
<ScottK> K
<Hobbsee> lp docs seem to be saying to go for rsa
<ScottK> For LP, I'm not sure (I don't have any SSH keys on LP).
<ScottK> Generically DSA is supposed to be better, but apparently not today.  If LP wants RSA, then I'd do that.
<ScottK> Don't forget that for SSH server keys the passphrase needs to be empty.
<Hobbsee> ssh server keys?
<ScottK> If you have openssh-server installed to ssh into the box.
<Hobbsee> yes...
<smarter> why empty passphrase?
<ScottK> sudo ssh-keygen -t dsa -b 1024 -f /etc/ssh/ssh_host_dsa_key
<ScottK> ssh-keygen -t rsa -b 2048 -f /etc/ssh/ssh_host_rsa_key
<ScottK> with a sudo of course
<ScottK> and then restart SSH.
<ScottK> smarter: It's on the server end of the transaction.  There's no way for a user to provide one.
<Riddell> Nightrose: thanks for taking bug 227904, let me know if you need someone to check and upload
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 227904 in qt4-x11 "KDE4 login screen is missing background (regression: 4.0.4)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/227904
<Nightrose> Riddell: will do :)
<genii> Hi. Is there anyone working on some type of plasmoid wrapper for the kde3 panel apps etc?
<Artemis_Fowl> genii: some of them have already been ported.
<Artemis_Fowl> genii: for example Quicklaunch
<Artemis_Fowl> genii: but that's a KDE question. ask at #kde-devel
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: have you thought anymore on how to present the OS information instead of a tooltip?
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: yes
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: remind me why your application was rejected when you put the information below the list box?
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: it took up too much place. and was a bit ugly too
<seele> hmm
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: I have come up with a new way to show data
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: I would like your opinion
<yuriy> yuck regenerating keys..
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: when the user clicks a small button with the "info" icon (probably this will be on the right of each entry)
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: the lisbox displaying the entries will be replaced by a widget which shows all information
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: (by means of a stacked widget)
<seele> hum.. why not a popup dialog?
<yuriy> oh I made my key in 06.06 so i'm good i think
<yuriy> phew
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: and a Back button will exist to trasnfer the user back to the list box
<yuriy> still need to regenerate host keys though?
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: this way is alos used in Adept
<Artemis_Fowl> also*
<seele> adept for kde 3 or the new one that nixternal(?) is working on?
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: I haven't seen the new UI yet
<genii> Artemis_Fowl: OK, thanks
<Artemis_Fowl> I am talking about the old UI
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: just because adept does it doesn't mean it is a good idea
<seele> what is wrong with the expanding arrow? like in adept
<Artemis_Fowl> I chose not to use a dialog because that would be a bit meaningless
<seele> why?
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: since the Edit dialog would be almost same
<seele> the way Details works in Adept is very confusing
<seele> the entire UI changes
<yuriy> seele: oh? advice please, because it's the same in adept-3
<seele> and it isnt the back button, they use a Show List toggle
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: hmm let me give you another example
<yuriy> i know there are some things about it that are confusing (such as the show list toggle) but overall what's wrong with it?
<seele> yuriy: the Details button or the entire application?
<yuriy> seele: the details button
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: have you seen how the 'Configure Desktop' dialog works in KDE4?
<yuriy> seele: could you have a look at the alpha at some point to see if you think it's going in the right direction?
<yuriy> Artemis_Fowl: sorry to distract
<seele> yuriy: will you be at UDS?  we can discuss it there if you like
<Artemis_Fowl> yuriy: never mind :) seele is getting all the work :)
 * seele is wondering where her kde4 laptop is..
<yuriy> seele: no, i won't. maybe mornfall (the main developer) will be?
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: I will try to implement my idea asap to give you an idea
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: ok.  screenshots with descriptions are OK too
<seele> yuriy: ok
 * Artemis_Fowl goes to implement his idea
<mornfall> ...
<mornfall> fosscamp
<seele> oh.  i wont be there until sunday around noon so i guess that wont work
<mornfall> *shrug* Well, I don't have time to invent a completely new interface anyway...
<ScottK> yuriy: If you connected to a machine with the bad openssl you'll want to regenerate any keys even if they were made on Dapper.
<ScottK> Of course up until last weekend Launchpad ran on Dapper.  Now it runs on Hardy, so ....
<yuriy> ScottK: hmm... am i missing something, why?
<ScottK> 1.  Because that's what people who understand it better than me on #debian-devel said.
<ScottK> 2.  Because the distant end encryption is not sufficiently random and weak.  From what little I understand, that exposes both ends of the transaction.
<ScottK> I'm not certain myself.
<yuriy> hmm i'll see what the sysadmins i know think before I bother
<yuriy> the package regenerates the host keys automatically
<ScottK> Well I've got TLS keys on my mail servers and some other related stuff to deal with too.
<Nightrose> Riddell: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kopete/+bug/228129 <- debdiff attached for the kopete crash
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 228129 in kopete "[regression KDE 4.0.4] Kopete crashes when closing message window" [Medium,In progress]
<Nightrose> works fine so far though i don't know if new problems will be introduced by the switch to Qt 4.4
<Nightrose> up to you to upload or not
<yuriy> Riddell: bug 218138 <- debdiff here too
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 218138 in kde4libs "unable to launch atlantik in kde4" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/218138
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: almost ready
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: uploading screenshots
<Riddell> Nightrose: what version of qt 4.4 do you have?
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: http://www.hotlinkfiles.com/files/1316762_fuo0j/KGRUBEditor40.png
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: (the known main UI)
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: http://www.hotlinkfiles.com/files/1316761_oouip/KGRUBEditor41.png
<Nightrose> Riddell: adept says 4.4.0-1ubuntu3~hardy1
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: how the UI would look after clicking a "Info" button
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: (which isn't yet implemented)
<Riddell> Nightrose: do you have /usr/include/qt4/Qt/qglobal.h ?
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: is that all the information you need to show or is there more?
<Nightrose> Riddell: nope - no qt4 folder in include at all
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: there are more
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: this is just a preview
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: the strange colors are due to my theme of course
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: is that a pretty typical amount of information?
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: i dont see why it couldnt be the + or > expanding like in adept
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: yes. I would say 1-2 lines more
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: also is Other Operating Systems: only a header?  how does that work in the list view?
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: ?
<seele> can you move it with the move buttons and click/select it?
<seele> in the list view
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: yes
<seele> there is a line that says Other Operating Systems
<seele> is it in a different list view or is is in the same list view?
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: yy. same. it has no icon due to it being a separator
<Riddell> Nightrose: do you have libqt4-dev installed?
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: can users edit the text?
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: in the second screenshot?
<seele> in 40.png
<seele> 4th item in the list
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: currently not. it wouldn't be difficult to inline-edit titles
<Artemis_Fowl> though
<Nightrose> Riddell: not on this system nope - but the package was built in a pbuilder - and Czessi built it as well
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: ok, because it is kindof weird that a header shows up in a list of operating systems
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: right now, it is projected as a list of operating systems and not a line-by-line edit of the grub menu
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: it is yet another operating system with dummy values
<Riddell> Nightrose: and you both found that adding QT_QT_INCLUDE_DIR was necessary?
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: yes, which is conceptually incorrect
<Nightrose> Riddell: stdin said so - not sure if Czessi tried building it without it - Czessi did you?
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: should I modify something?
<Czessi> Nightrose: no
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: this entry (Other Operating Systems) is automatically created by the Ubuntu installer
<Nightrose> Riddell: ^
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: there either need to be two lists or the UI needs to be changed to be a visual menu editor instead of a list of operating systems
<Riddell> Nightrose: let me try it without
<Nightrose> Riddell: ok :)   it failed here on a simple test when i didn't include it
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: i assume the menu headers can be detected?  so if there were two menu headers, you would be able to create multiple lists? or if someone took the header out, make it only one list?
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: these are not headers
<seele> right, blank dummy OS entries
<seele> the thing is, that isn't how the user perceives them.  they are headers to the user
<seele> you have a list, you have a header or title, and there is another list
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: I can't think of a way to detect them
<seele> in this case, a list of "other" operating systems
<Artemis_Fowl> they are just entries
<Artemis_Fowl> GRUB makes no difference
<seele> hum..
<Artemis_Fowl> actually this divider is a bit wrong
<Artemis_Fowl> it merely exists to divide the enrty list in2 categories:
<Artemis_Fowl> Ubuntu entries and non-ubuntu entries
<Artemis_Fowl> that's a bit incorrect
<Artemis_Fowl> all of the entries are OSes. you can't divide them
<Artemis_Fowl> I suppose that it exists there so that users have a better looking list
<Artemis_Fowl> when booting their PC
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: w8 one min to show you another screenshot
<seele> ok
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: http://www.hotlinkfiles.com/files/1316819_ermmv/KGRUBEditor42.png
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: ok. see that screenshot? there is a new dummy entry
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: but this time it has  a question icon
<seele> that one has an icon
<seele> right
<seele> is it because your code put an icon there?
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: i'll explain to you right away
<seele> what happens if you edit the Other OS line with your UI and then save it as is?  will it add an icon?
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: add an icon where?
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: to the configuration file or to the UI
<Artemis_Fowl> ?
<seele> to the entry in the list
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: what KGRUBEditor does is this:
<Artemis_Fowl> if it finds an entry for which it has an icon (eg Ubuntu/Kubuntu/opensuse/mepis etc)
<Artemis_Fowl> it shows the icon next to it
<Artemis_Fowl> if it has no icon for instance for FreeBSD
<Artemis_Fowl> it shows the question mark icon
<seele> right
<Artemis_Fowl> and there is a special case
<Artemis_Fowl> for  so-called dividers
<Artemis_Fowl> kgrubeditor "detects" 2 of them
<Artemis_Fowl> one: if the title consists only of dashes (eg. --------------------------------------)
<Artemis_Fowl> and the other is the case you see (Other Operating Systems)
<Artemis_Fowl> however, these special cases exist only to have a better-looking UI
<Artemis_Fowl> mothing else
<Artemis_Fowl> nothing*
<Artemis_Fowl> because as I said all of them are entries
<seele> so if an update changes the case from Other Operating Systems to Non-Ubuntu Operating Systems, you have to update KGRUBEditor or it will show up as an operating system with a ? icon?
<Artemis_Fowl> latter
<Artemis_Fowl> kgrubeditor will understand
<seele> ok. is it possible to add a (Menu) tag or some kind of information to that line so the user knows it is supposed to be a menu and not an entry?
<seele> and could it be possible for a user to edit that entry or add another menu header?  you would have to keep track of it somehow so you make the exception in the list view
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: not really. I would have to save this tag somewhere and the GRUB config file is already full-blown
<Artemis_Fowl> but this could be an interesting feature for the future
<Artemis_Fowl> tags to your boot entries. it doesn't sound bad
<Artemis_Fowl> I could find a workaround
<Artemis_Fowl> concerning your latter question,
<Artemis_Fowl> if the user creates an entry which has a title consisting of dashes or the other case,
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: maybe tag was the wrong word.  just for the UI part and not for the GRUB config file, can you add a visual indicator (such as [MENU] or whatever) before Other Operating Systems so users know it is a menu and not an operating system
<Artemis_Fowl> then this entry will be too regarded as a divider
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: ah, yes
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: you mean like default, fallback etc?
<seele> yeah sure, except maybe before the text: Menu Divider: Other Operating Systems
<seele> instead of Other Operating Systems (Menu divider)
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: yes. I could do it right now
<seele> ok.  then i am ok with it for now.
<seele> or, even dummy dashes would work
<seele> --- Other Operating Systems ---
<seele> but the dashes don't exist in the actual grub menu entry
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: so, should I go on with this implementation for the time being?
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: I could even center align this entry's title
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: i suppose.  i would still prefer the expanding box than the layered widget but *shrug*
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: but as for the menu thing, that is good
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: center align might be OK too
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: nah I am already bored of the menu like implementation (hmm didn't I create it a month ago?) :)
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: there are some drawbacks there
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: to the tree-like thing
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: is that what the arrow widget thing is?  a tree?
<Artemis_Fowl> anyway, I find that the new implementation is more of a details-preview
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: can the button say Back to List?
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: lol. you bombard me with questions
<Artemis_Fowl> firstly
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: haha.. sorry
<Artemis_Fowl> the arrow thing (in Adept) is a custom widget. requires much custom code
<Artemis_Fowl> my tree-like implementation was actually a tree view
<Artemis_Fowl> with some modifications of my own
<Artemis_Fowl> and yes the button may say Back to List
<seele> ok
<Artemis_Fowl> ok. anything else?
<seele> nope.. i think i beat you to death already
<seele> this is turning out very nice tho
<Artemis_Fowl> nah. it is due to your help
<Artemis_Fowl> feel free to beat me to death :)
<seele> hehe
<dinosaur-rus> hi
<Artemis_Fowl> dinosaur-rus: hi
<Artemis_Fowl> 'later everybody
<DaSkreech> have the fixes for the Debian packages been pushed to the repos yet?
<DaSkreech> Do backports need to be on ?
<DaSkreech> keygen packages sorry
<awen_> DaSkreech: the openssl was updated by the security team 4 hours ago according to LP ... i suppose those are the packages
 * DaSkreech nods
<awen_> DaSkreech: you need just have "security" turned on
 * DaSkreech noddles
 * awen_ is luckily not affected ... all my keys generated on edgy or prior
<DaSkreech> awen_: If you connected to machines which had the keys generated on latter machines you might still need to regen them
<awen_> DaSkreech: connecting to other machines should make my keys vulnerable? ... aren't they static?
<DaSkreech> could
<awen_> hmm ... regeneration in progress
<apachelogger> \sh: rsa or dsa for my new ssh key?
<DaSkreech> dsa normally is better but do it based upon the servrs you onnect to most frequently I suppose
<DaSkreech>  if they want RSA thatn that is good enough
<apachelogger> well, KDE suggest to create a DSA and LP suggest to create a RSA key
<stdin> LP will take dsa too
<apachelogger> stdin: I'll go with both, 2 keys are more secure than one I guess
<stdin> maybe, but you can only use one at a time ;)
<apachelogger> well, at least unless they have been generated on debian systems :P
<stdin> heh
<jjesse> welcome back gnome lover ;)
<DaSkreech> and pants lover!
<DaSkreech> Cause man Vista is pants
<DaSkreech> Hmm I should see if Vbox is getting updated in LTS
<Nightrose> can someone tell me which package is missing?  http://lydiapintscher.de/tmp/error.txt - i am trying to build a fixed kdebase-workspace and i am missing dependencies it seems
<Nightrose> or even better: is there a way to find out?
<Nightrose> (besides "just knowing it")
<yuriy> Nightrose: apt-get build-dep?
<Nightrose> yuriy: that doesn't work if the package is missing build deps right?
<yuriy> guess not
<stdin> Nightrose: I think libfontconfig1-dev, libfreetype6-dev and libpng12-dev, (apt-cache search lib(whatever it says is missing)|grep '\-dev')
 * Nightrose got a tip
<Nightrose> will try that
<Nightrose> stdin: thx :)
<stdin> if you find anything else libqt4-dev is missing report it on bug 229813 please :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 229813 in qt4-x11 "libqt4-dev seems to have some missing dependencies" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/229813
<Nightrose> stdin: i found a few things while fixing kopete
 * DaSkreech hugs Nightrose 
<Nightrose> ;-)
 * Nightrose hugs DaSkreech right back
<DaSkreech> Whoot :)
<Nightrose> the only good thing about the Qt 4.4 b0rkage: I get practice fixing  packages
<Nightrose> :P
 * DaSkreech tries to list the times that full on b0rkage was good
<Nightrose> hehe
<yuriy> is the version number stored in kdelibs somewhere? i could add a fix for that to my other patch
<yuriy> oh nvm, already fixed
<HappySmileMan> Anyone wanna help me with a CMake problem?
<DaSkreech> possibly not :)
<HappySmileMan> Damn
<DaSkreech> You can ask but #kde-devel is probably just as appropriate
<DaSkreech> With slightly more spare expertise :)
<HappySmileMan> Shall try therer
<DaSkreech> Anyone used Webcam for MSN in Kopete?
<emonkey> yes I did
<DaSkreech> do you need anything outside of libjasper-runtime ?
<emonkey> I don't think so
<emonkey> I just started it and it worked
<yuriy> Riddell: poke (you asked to poke you about the specs email)
<DaSkreech> emonkey: When was this?
<emonkey> DaSkreech, hm good question, I don't use it often
<emonkey> should I look for a friend who has one and test it?
<DaSkreech> Yes please :)
<DaSkreech> emonkey: this is KDE 3?
<emonkey> yes I'm on KDE 3
<Nightrose> stdin: http://lydiapintscher.de/tmp/error.txt - there I am after fixing some build deps  - google doesn't help either :/
<stdin> -lSM  would be libsm.so
<stdin> so maybe libsm-dev?
<stdin> well, -lSM would be libSM.so
<Nightrose> ok i will try that - thx
<smarter> yep
<emonkey> DaSkreech, found a friend now I've to find my webcam in my chaos ... :P
<DaSkreech> ha ha
<emonkey> ha I've found it
<DaSkreech> \o/
<smarter> dpkg -L libsm-dev [...] /usr/lib/libSM.so
<emonkey> DaSkreech, looks like it works, kopete is nw very slow but that was it every time I used the webcam with it (on gutsy too)
<Nightrose> stdin: :) thanks - works - building now - let's see if that is the last thing it needs...
<stdin> we can hope :)
<Nightrose> ;-)
<emonkey> damn slow but it works
<_sourcemaker> are there problems with reatek wlan cards in the current hardy distribution?
<smarter> _sourcemaker: it depends on the card
<smarter> _sourcemaker: you can try to install the linux-backports-modules-hardy package to get a newer version of the module
<_sourcemaker> ok... so after installing the update the problems should be solved?
<_sourcemaker> in gusty... the wlan was working fine
<smarter> it's really random, what's seems to be the problem?
<smarter> *what
<_sourcemaker> the wlan card is not detected... so not internet connection is possible
<DaSkreech> oh thank you emonkey
<emonkey> nP
 * Nightrose kicks kdebase-workspace right where it hurts
<stdin> in the libs?
<Nightrose> :P
<DaSkreech> The dangling dependencies
<Nightrose> hehe I am fine with whatever hurts the most
<Nightrose> ;-)
<Riddell> yuriy: hmm, seems I don't have power to close many of those specs, don't know who does
<Riddell> on the time spec
<Riddell> 23:46 < Keybuk> u6y knows whether or not you have a windows partition
<Riddell> 23:46 < Keybuk> so can make an intelligent judgement as to what your system clock should be
<Riddell> 23:46 < Keybuk> d-i doesn't have that knowledge in the right place, so has to ask
#kubuntu-devel 2008-05-14
<DaSkreech> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<nixternal> w00t, got my KDE SVN, Alioth, LP, and my server SSH keys updated
<nixternal> ready to rock-and-roll now
 * DaSkreech plays country music
<Jucato> :D
<Riddell> where is ssh-vulnkeys?
<nixternal> dun know
<DaSkreech> Jucato: Wi-fi Pizza and Beers! Oh My!
<nixternal> Riddell: my upgrade included a openssl-blacklist package I think and it tested
<Jucato> DaSkreech: geek's paradise :)
<nixternal> it then placed the bad keys under /etc/ssh/*.broken
<nixternal> rendering them useless from the get go
<nixternal> seems my server had the only issue and not my laptop
<awen_> Riddell: den er i den nyeste version af openssh-client
<Riddell> whit?
<nixternal> aye, must be in the wrong channel..I have a hard enough time with english and you want to toss even more confusion my way :p
<Riddell> I think he's saying there is a new version of openssh-client :)
<awen_> which ssh-vulnkey | xargs dpkg -S
<awen_> openssh-client: /usr/bin/ssh-vulnkey
 * Jucato can't recall when he generated his 1 and only ssh key... doesn't know if he's affected, and doesn't know how to "update" his key :)
<awen_> openssh-client:
<awen_>   Installed: 1:4.7p1-8ubuntu1.1
<awen_> Riddell: ^^
<Nightrose> Jucato: use the ssh-vullnkey tol mentioned above
<Riddell> Jucato: openssh-server still needs upgraded from security
<Jucato> oh..
<Riddell> awen_: got it thanks
<awen_> :)
<awen_> and goodnight people
<ryanakca> nixternal: yeah, as was said... it's more that sysadmins seem to like procrastinating...
 * Jucato would probably make a great sysad then :)
<ryanakca> lol ;)
<nosrednaekim> Jucato: haha... I was shocked that they have mcDonalds in the Philipines
<jjesse_> they have mcdonalds all over the world
<nosrednaekim> then I remembered that I read somewhere that the only place they don't have McDonalds was in India.... cause they don't eat cows :P
<Jucato> you're going to be shocked to learn that 1. McDonalds delivers and 2. McDonalds doesn't have refillable drinks :)
<nosrednaekim> WHAAA!?
<nosrednaekim> thats kinda missing the whole point
<jjesse> nosrednaekim: in fortunue magazine i read that in india it mcdonalds is chicken
<Jucato> :D
<nosrednaekim> haha
<nosrednaekim> ok... I guess they made their inroads there too
<Jucato> :D
<Jucato> gr... stomach churning now that I heard about McDo... thanks guys!
 * Jucato goes for breakfast
<nosrednaekim> haha
<jjesse> wow its been awhile since i've done my 5-a-day
<ScottK> jjesse: Just look at bugs subscribed to ubuntu-archive that ask for syncs and add [sync] to the title and you'll have 5 in no time.
<ScottK> Sorry.  Nothing personal it's just that that program has accomplished a lot of LP data churn but not a lot of actual progress in my experience.
<ScottK> jjesse: Please subscribe relevant teams to bugs, not assign them unless that team has a specific policy on bug assignment.
<jjesse> ScottK: will try to assign
<jjesse> we've had this disscussion before
<jjesse> in regards to churn vs usefullnews
<jjesse> usefullness
<ScottK> jjesse: No.  You did assign, you should subscribe.
<jjesse> ScottK: thought i went back and changed it to subscribe
<jjesse> sorry got confused
<ScottK> jjesse: It's assigned at the moment.
<jjesse> ok subscribing and changing back... sorry half asleep
<ScottK> Riddell, awen, and myself are already subscribed, so I'm not sure how much that will add though.
<ScottK> No problem.
<jjesse> just trying to be as usefull as i can :)
<ScottK> Understand and appreciated.
<jjesse> been fighting my laptop lately so haven't had much time for anythign fun
<jjesse> on my 3rd hard drive and replacing the mother board as well
<jjesse> already replaced my memory chips as well
<ScottK> Sounds "Fun".
<jjesse> nope makes me angry
 * ScottK understands.
<ScottK> Not nearly as bad, but I'm currently trying to salvage what appears to be a corrupted .doc file for a paper one daughter needs to turn in tomorrow.
<jjesse> wow talk about preassure
<jjesse> good luck
<DaSkreech> no mcDonalds in Jamaica
<jjesse> well heading to bed, good luck ScottK
<ScottK> Thanks.
<Jucato> DaSkreech: tough luck :P
<DaSkreech> Jucato: What is?
<Jucato>  <DaSkreech> no mcDonalds in Jamaica
<DaSkreech> Jucato: Well they came. We asked them to leave
<DaSkreech> there was one walking distance  from my house
<DaSkreech> There might still be one in Montego Bay near the airport for the tourists
<DaSkreech> There are quite a few decent suggestions on the brainstorm
<DaSkreech> Why doesn't Ubuntuu use smolt?
<DaSkreech> I like the Visual representation of updates
<yuriy> yay for http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/3462
<larsivi> hmm, hmm - anyone had troubles printing from say Scribus? I'm getting blank sheets ...
<larsivi> storing as pdf and printing with kpdf instead works
<awen_> larsivi: remember having some of the same problems a year or so ago with scribus ... but as it worked using pdf i just used that
<larsivi> awen_: It may be related to the driver, as it seems to work fine on a different printer (at least used to, it is in a different office)
<larsivi> I had problems with scribus on this printer prior to upgrading too, but not in the same fashion
<awen_> larsivi: what type of printer? HP?
 * Riddell wonders what could cause icons to go strange http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3094443
<larsivi> awen_: yah, big sort - CLJ 4730mfp
<awen_> larsivi: was an HP for me to ... but just a laserjet
<Hobbsee> Riddell: if https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/koffice/+bug/226281 is uploaded, why has it not hit the archive?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 226281 in koffice "Please merge koffice 1:1.6.3-5 (main) from Debian Unstable" [Wishlist,Fix committed]
<Hobbsee> oh, my bad.
 * Hobbsee marks it fix relesaed.
<\sh> oh damn...installing windows is such a pain
<\sh> and all because VMware infrastructure client doesn't work with wine
<Tm_T> \sh: I can feel your pain :)
 * \sh uses morphine now to prevent the his body from feeling the pain ;)
<sebas> Morphine is the no-fun edition of Heroine?
<ScottK> There's always Ativan.  Feel no pain and catch up on your sleep.
<\sh> sebas, should be...
<\sh> sebas, I have to remind you, if you have a talk during linuxtag, please prepare your laptop before you present..I won't fix your vmware-server this time ;)
<\sh> or provide a lot of beer afterwards ;)
<Tm_T> haha
<\sh> TODO 99 : Set Done: Sebas Informed via IRC
<sebas> \sh: And I won't use one
<sebas> (vmware)
<\sh> TODO 101: Set InProgress 15%: Buy More Aspirine
<sebas> I'll have KDE from trunk/ running
<\sh> sebas, aye...
<sebas> Thanks for the reminder, though.
<sebas> Not that the vmware crap worked last year of course :>
<sebas> Not your fault though
<\sh> sebas, that was OSLES fault ;)
<sebas> :)
<\sh> sebas, btw...vmware-client + kwin + composite effects == more pain then windows...
<\sh> means...running vmware-whatever os instance in fullscreen inside kde4 with enabled effects (intel graphics), switching back from fullscreen mode==black screen afterwards...needing to switch windows via alt+tab several times to come back to normal state...
<\sh> how can someone debug this behaviour? ,-)
<sebas> \sh: try the update window textures setting in KWin's advanced settings
<sebas> You're getting "empty" textures for the windows, right?
<sebas> And they reappear after having them shown once?
<sebas> kwin@kde.org is the right list, Lubos is the right person to fix this :>
<\sh> phew
<\sh> btw...just crashed completly from coming back from fullscreen ;)
<sebas> That's a different bug then ;>
<Tm_T> sebas: trunk <3
<\sh> and I just need this installation because of the stupid vmware infra client...*gnarf*
<sebas> If it's critical, switch off compositing
<\sh> sebas, that's what I'm doing now :)
<sebas> pussy ;)
<\sh> sebas, meow
<sebas> :)
<Tm_T> indeed
<Tm_T> I would love to have faster cpu and whatnot
<Tm_T> takes ages to build KDE
<\sh> Tm_T, when I get my second 8 core hp server..i'll test it ;)
<Tm_T> heh
<\sh> the first one is now in use for esx
<ScottK> It's funny how the mind can 'unscramble' unfamiliar letter sequences to make them a familiar word.
<Tm_T> ScottK: xes?
<ScottK> Except the other way around.  Yes.
<Tm_T> \sh: well, I now live with overloaded singlecore :)
<hunger> What is borked with kdelibs in intrepid? Will it get rebuild soon.
<Hobbsee> hunger: it's marked as installable.
<Hobbsee> kdebase, however, is not.
<Hobbsee> no sensible person would be running intrepid atm anyway
<hunger> Hobbsee: Great argument.
<Hobbsee> hunger: there are 240 packages in intrepid, on i386, that don't install at the moment.
<hunger> Hobbsee: It is marked as installable here as well, but when I ask aptitude to do that it says that it conflicts with kdelibs4.
<Hobbsee> so, until you're actually going to do something about it, there's not a lot of point in pointing it out.
 * hunger shuts up.
<hunger> Hobbsee: One more question: Where did you get the number of broken packages from?
<Hobbsee> hunger: http://people.ubuntu.com/~ubuntu-archive/testing/intrepid_probs.html
<Hobbsee> hunger: there's a whole bunch of useful stuff on there
<Hobbsee> but it doesn't track universe.
<ScottK> Bah.  No one expects that stuff to actually work anyway.
<Hobbsee> ie, so kdelibs4 won't be installable with it, rather than the other way around - the main one takes priority
<Tonio_> Riddell ping ?
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: ping
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: ignore the above ping
<seele> hum
<Nightrose> can someone have a look at this please? i already fixed a few missing dependencies but now i am lost tbh - http://lydiapintscher.de/tmp/buildkhtml.txt
<\sh> Nightrose: damn you, it starts now openoffice for a bloddy txt
<Nightrose> \sh: oO
<\sh> stupid kde4
<\sh> Nightrose: it's not pbuilder build <foo>.dsc file and &> logfile?
<\sh> i don't see a cmake/build error at all
<Nightrose> \sh: that is the problem..
<Nightrose> there is no error
<Nightrose> and still it fails
<\sh> Nightrose: there is an error..and I wonder if cmake is to blame to not show the error at all...can it be run with --verbose" somehow?
<Nightrose> i have no idea
<\sh> check cmake
<Nightrose> k wil try later - strawberries now ;-)
<Nightrose> *will
<\sh> damn you ;)
<Nightrose> ;-)
<\sh> but I had asparagus yesterday ;)
<Nightrose> damn you :P
<\sh> harhar
<\sh> Nightrose: if you want, join me and others during the weekend for some little beer and other stuff .... if this stupid weather is still being like today
<Nightrose> \sh: will be in prague and not back before sunday night :/
<Nightrose> well \o/ tbh
<Nightrose> ;-)
<\sh> Nightrose: ah .. forgot ;)
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: ping
<\sh> [20:05] <Artemis_Fowl> seele: ignore the above ping *eg*
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: consider this ping :)
<\sh> lol
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> seeing Artemis_Fowl ... I should upload kgrubeditor
 * apachelogger heads over to revu
<Artemis_Fowl> apachelogger: upload where?
<apachelogger> to intrepid
<\sh> bah...da revu-apachelogger is back
<apachelogger> and get it backported
<Artemis_Fowl> apachelogger: k
<apachelogger> \sh: nah, not yet ;-)
 * apachelogger is running on eco mode :D
<apachelogger> I don't even have an intrepid pbuilder
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: pong
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: take a look at this: http://www.hotlinkfiles.com/files/1321706_nsnvv/KGRUBEditor43.png
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: that's how the "info icon on the right of the list" looks like
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: I think that a Show Details button would be better :|
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: ok.. do a show details button then
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: i think i would prefer that anyway
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: which would work like all the others: enabled upon selecting an entry
<seele> or maybe just Details
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: the thing is: put it where?
<seele> can you put it in the list item?
<seele> instead if [i] you have [Details]
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: replace the icon with a button? for every entry?
<seele> yeah, why not?
<seele> let me see if i can find an example
<seele> http://ktown.kde.org/~fredrik/listviews/effects1.png
<seele> http://ktown.kde.org/~fredrik/listviews/plasma1.png
<seele> the first are buttons, the second are icons like the info icon
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: one min
<apachelogger> uh
<apachelogger> that dependency mess
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: couldn't I probably put it along with the other buttons and somehow "squeeze" the Make Default and Make Fallback to fir it?
<Artemis_Fowl> fit*
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: no.. it will wrap in the translations
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: it will probably wrap already, we should probably check
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: screenshot is getting uploaded...
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: what about this one: http://www.hotlinkfiles.com/files/1321900_9lqjk/KGRUBEditor44.png?
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: it's going to wrap when it translates
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: spanish is about 30% longer and german is about 35%-40% longer
<seele> if the word is easily translatable
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: in the system settings it will be mostly full screen
<seele> i saw a one word button quadruple in size when it was translated in to german
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: there are minimum screen requirements
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: I removed Make Fallback and it still won't fit :(
<seele> i dont know what the minimum width for system settings modules are, but the entire window cant be more than 800x600
<seele> yeah
<seele> this is probably the reason i broke out the operating system details and that is where the make default and edit settings were
<seele> besides not fitting, it just doesnt make sense to have that many buttons there
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: which buttons should be moved and where?
<seele> hum.. i'll have to think about this
<seele> because it's more than just moving buttons
<seele> the make default and fallback functions can go in the Add/Edit dialogs
<seele> the other question is.. if someone clicks Details, are they going to expect to be able to edit the information there?
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: the Edit button makes it clear I think that it should be pressed in order to edit an entry
<jjesse_> ./
<jjesse_> hrm
#kubuntu-devel 2008-05-15
<yuriy> i added a new patch with quilt, but it doesn't show up in the debdiff
<yuriy> I think it might be because there was no debian/patches before?
<yuriy> I used quilt as it says in the packaging guide
<yuriy> do I need to modify something else?
<nixternal> hola
<yuriy> heya nixternal
<yuriy> nixternal: think you could help me with that ^^
 * nixternal looks
<nixternal> yuriy: I still do my patches the old school way..haven't used the quilt patching stuff, nor the cdbs patching stuff
<yuriy> nixternal: well, is there something that needs to be added somewhere when creating the first patch?
<nixternal> oh
<nixternal> derr, ya, add the patch name to debian/patches/serial
<nixternal> that didn't even cross my mind at first
<DaSkreech> What did I miss today?
<nixternal> the same thing I missed
<nixternal> EVERYTHING!
<DaSkreech> that's all?
<DaSkreech> ah well same thing every day I guess
 * nixternal beds - g'nite
<DaSkreech> gday mate!
<yuriy> nixternal: that's already done, quilt did it
<yuriy> assuming you mean debian/patches/series
<yuriy> nixternal: night
<Serega> yaw... good morning!
<DaSkreech> :-)
<Serega> DaSkreech: hey!
<DaSkreech> Hey! Serega
<Serega> did anobody noticed some strange behavior of editboxes in konqi4?
<Serega> *anybody
<DaSkreech> Qt 4.4 bug
<Nightrose> Serega: yea - i am working on a fixed package
<Nightrose> if you have time to do it feel free to jump in
<Serega> ah, thank you
<Nightrose> as i will leave soon and not be back until sunday
<Serega> just interesting
<Nightrose> ;-)
<DaSkreech> Ah damn it
<DaSkreech>  I need to get amarok working
<\sh> Nightrose, when do we meet in KA?
<Nightrose> \sh: sorry - busy doing last minute stuff ;-)     meet for what?
<\sh> Nightrose, openexpo... :) or just give me a ring when you are back from praque
<Nightrose> ok
<peer_> I made a copy of a directory with rsync to a mobile disk. diffed it - everything is fine. but with "Properties" on the two directories, I get different total file sizes. This should not be like that.
<peer_> I think that if i put a file on the disk with x bytes, it should tell me that it has x bytes and retrieve x bytes. not y bytes, even if it takes y bytes on the disk.
<peer_> this is with hardy, kde3 and latest updates. with dolphin and with konqueror.
<peer_> I sometimes use the total file size serves as a rough estimation that the whole copy thing went well. but if a good copy still gives different total file size values, i need to investigate further even if everything was copied fine. it makes things more complicated.
<\sh> peer_, same FS on both disks?
<peer_> probably not...  but both are ext3.  but i'm not even sure how to check for details.
<\sh> peer_, that's a problem...different inode sizes could give different fsizes...therefore estimation on the filesize (or the total sum of it) is not good...md5sums are better for this
<peer_> it's for a backup. but with this kind of not being sure, it really doesn't make me trust the tools.
<peer_> and i know that windows displays two values in this kind of situation: the total file size, and the total file size on disk. you always get a clear picture.
<awen_> peer_: the files are written in blocks to the disk ... if the block-size is different the size on disk might also differ
<peer_> the difference is if you look at the bytes of your data, or if the bytes from a purely technical perspective (which is less important since it's an artifact).
<awen_> peer_: the difference is also which is the faster to calculate ... calculating actual sizes might take a serious longer amount of time
<peer_> so the properties boxes add up the artifacted file sizes, and not the file sizes of the data i put there.
<hads> So if you diff the files and they are the same then what are you worried about?
<peer_> well, yes, it might take longer to calculate, but as it is, it makes me take MUCH more time to diff the files, since it SEEMS that something was wrong when I copied them.
<awen_> peer_: if it is recursively it uses "estimate file space usage"
<peer_> it's kind of unexpected und counter-intuitive behavior.
<peer_> what is "estimate file space usage" ? and yes, it's a directory tree.
<peer_> it calculates to the byte. if it's only an estimation, maybe it should not give all the digits.
<awen_> peer_: look at the "du" command ... i'm almost certain that dolphin/konqueror uses mostly the same method
<peer_> it also doesn't say "estimation" in the dialog box
<peer_> yes, du also gives different values. :-/
<awen_> peer_: "du -bcs" gives you the same as konqueror at least
<peer_> so i have to write my own tool?
<peer_> yes. so i get 16883741565 and 16883745661 bytes for the original and the backup, respectively. what would you conclude from that? something went wrong with the backup. and from this point on you loose time.
<awen_> peer_: might exist another tool ... but i'm not sure
<awen_> peer_: I would do an rsync from one to the other ... rsync uses checksums for all the data
<peer_> yes, that's exactly what I did. but since I never uses rsync before, I wanted to verify it's operation. and got this :-)
<hads> rsync works well.
<awen_> peer_: then i can tell you that rsync actually outperforms the verification :)
<peer_> how can I know the inode sizes etc.? maybe they are the same, so then there'd by another problem uncovered.
<hads> Probably best discussed in a user channel anyway
<peer_> I just checked with tune2fs, the "Inode size" is the same for both file systems. This makes it somewhat stranger. What else could be different?
<peer_> Block size and fragment size also are identical.
<peer_> So does this mean that the added file sizes depend on some random factor?
<peer_> If so, then for what would it be useful anyway?
<awen_> peer_: you could try asking in #ubuntu ... there is a little better chance to hit an expert in the "underlying layers"
<peer_> well, i thought in -devel the people are expertier :-)
<awen_> peer_: in kubuntu specific kubuntu stuff ... but the channel is mostly used for coordinating the making of kubuntu, and most of the people in here is also in the user channels
<awen_> peer_: so in general you might as well ask in the user channel ... then even more people can learn from the findings :)
<peer_> ok
<mornfall> yuriy: I'll look at Adept during FOSScamp (and your patches, too)...
<\sh> hmmm...any idea how to add a second panel in kde4 ? I wonder where the option in the panel submenu is ;)
<Jucato> dunno if it's there in 4.0.4 already, but right-click on the desktop  -> Add Panel
<\sh> Jucato, not in kde 4.0.3  (kubuntu hardy) ;
<Jucato> oh.. must be a trunk thing :/
<\sh> do we have somehow trunk packages for kde4 somewhere? ppa or whatever?
<\sh> ah we have 4.0.4 in backports
<nixternal> \sh: 4.1 alphas are going to be making their way into intrepid soon as well
<nixternal> wth, jjesse uses trillian, eww
<nixternal> wth, jjesse uses trillian, eww  <-- requote from after you quit :p
<nixternal> I thought Trillian died many years ago
<Jucato> nixternal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<jjesse> nope trillian is still being used
<nixternal> I have to go pick up a friend from the train station, and I don't feel like doing it...I should make him walk
<jjesse> haha
<\sh> nixternal, you are not ubuntu today ,-)
<jjesse> call him lazy cause he isn't walking
<nixternal> \sh: to early to be Ubuntu I guess :)
<nixternal> actually, I am being Ubuntu, because if I don't drive to pick him up, I will not be polluting mother earth :)
<\sh> nixternal, hell, I'm already far behind being "Ubuntu"...it's too hot...
<Jucato> nixternal: nah, you're just being Foresight :)
<nixternal> heh, I haven't done any Foresight stuff in a while now...been way to busy
<nixternal> anywho, bbiaf...gonna go pick him up really quick
<jjesse> nixternal: idid i hear correctly you have a job?
<\sh> guys, I installed kde4.0.4 from backports..but every app is telling me "I'm kde 4.0.3"
<\sh> this is not the truth, right?
<ScottK> IIRC someone else commented on the same thing.
<\sh> ScottK, well, konsole --version just results in qt4.4.0 and kde 4.0.3
<ScottK> I'm pretty sure it's a bug and you have 4.0.4, but maybe someone else recalls for sure.
<\sh> nixternal, should know
<Hobbsee> when does 4.1 come out?
<Jucato> end of July or early Aug
<Hobbsee> rught
<Hobbsee> er, right
<Hobbsee> an intrepid candidate then
<Jucato> yep. centipede candidate
<ScottK> Riddell: Do we need a Kubuntu spec on proper Xrandr support?  It's something I think we are really missing just now.
<DaSkReEcH> manchicken: ping
<manchicken> pong
<DaSkReEcH> manchicken: Saw the brainstorm on upadtes being visaully respresented?
<DaSkReEcH> updates
<manchicken> Naw
<DaSkReEcH> Interesting
<Jucato> wow manchicken!!!! :)
<manchicken> Jucato: Wuddup?
<Jucato> how are you?! LTNS
<DaSkReEcH> The update notifier would visually show how severe an update is available and there would be an option for the list of updates to show how severe they are as well
<Riddell> ScottK: I'm kindae hoping upstream will do that for us, but it's something to look at
<manchicken> Seriously.
<manchicken> I'm doing well.  Just working a lot, volunteering a lot, parenting, fun stuff.
<Jucato> how's the babychicken? :)
<ScottK> Riddell: I hope so too, but we need to keep track of it.  I see no sign Guidance is up for that, so we need to make sure we pick the right tool.  This will be particularly problematic if we keep a KDE3 desktop.
<yuriy> DaSkReEcH: link? like colorizing based on priority or section?
<DaSkReEcH> yuriy: Section ?
<yuriy> security/backports/...
<DaSkReEcH> Ah right. Something like that
<DaSkReEcH>  the mockup had a very oxygen looking bug which gets coloured from green to red
<DaSkReEcH> normal bumpd version updates get no bug at all
<DaSkReEcH> so if it's slight security risk you get green bug beside the update if it's critical and urget you get a erd bug
<ScottK> I'd suggest that would confuse the average user who doesn't care and the non-average user already knows enough to figure it out.
<DaSkReEcH> the highest colour bug becomes the icon on systray showing there are updates
<manchicken> Jucato: Big.
<yuriy> what does the urgency= thing in the changelog do?
<Jucato> manchicken: oooh :)
<ScottK> We really don't want users picking and choosing updates.
<ScottK> yuriy: Nothing in Ubuntu.
<DaSkReEcH> ScottK: probably off by default then?
<DaSkReEcH> seele: ping
<ScottK> yuriy: In Debian it's how fast it can transition from Unstable to Testing.
<ScottK> DaSkReEcH: I was thinking neat idea but probably not worth the trouble to implement.
<yuriy> DaSkReEcH: i don't think there's anyway to get that kind of information
<yuriy> beyond just security update or not
<ScottK> DaSkReEcH: Also potentially actively dangerous since it promotes the idea that users should decide what updates to take.
<DaSkReEcH> ScottK: To be honest I didn't care too much about the bug beside individual updates
<DaSkReEcH>  I did like the idea of the systray indicating that this is a crtical update
<yuriy> but colorizing all security updates the same doesn't sound like a bad idea
<DaSkReEcH> ScottK: users shouldn't decode what updates to take? :)
<ScottK> As a rule we don't put out non-important updates.
<DaSkReEcH> I guess if you don't have backports on
<yuriy> ScottK: backports
<ScottK> yuriy: I think a special pinning solution for backports is useful.  Only take updates from backports if you've explicitly installed that package from backports.
<ScottK> But generally I don't think picking/choosing is useful end user behaviour
<smarter> but security updates are automatically installed by unattended-upgrades ayway
<DaSkReEcH> Lord knows that's how Windows works
<DaSkReEcH> drives me crazy
<DaSkReEcH> of course they enforce that by never telling you waht any updates do
<ScottK> We want users to have the package configuration we've tested.  If they update some stuff and not others, then who knows what happens.
<yuriy> anyways, can somebody help me with this, i'm working on bug 214577
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 214577 in kgraphviewer-kde4 "kgraphviewer shows a blank screen" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/214577
<jdavies> yuriy: http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-source.html#s-dpkgchangelog explains the urgency= field
<yuriy> there was no debian/patches previously and I added it and created a new patch with quilt as it says in the packaging guide
<yuriy> but the patch doesn't show up in the debdiff
<ScottK> The current tools are sufficient for experts.  Non-experts have no proper basis to make such decisions anyway.
<seele> DaSkReEcH: pong
<DaSkReEcH> seele: didn't see the conversation on highlighting security bugs for the Update notifier?
<DaSkReEcH> seele: Just wanted to know if it would be a good idea for the user to see the severity of the update
<seele> DaSkReEcH: i dunno.. do we have stats on if users tend to install all updates right away or only some updates or never update?  if they are always updating anything then it wouldnt matter
<seele> DaSkReEcH: if they are picking and choosing updates or not updating all the time, then it might matter
<DaSkReEcH> seele: hmm I guess popcon doesn't cover that :)
<DaSkReEcH> Might track the downloads from the servers so those stats should be around somewhere
<Tm_M> hi kids
<apachelogger> hey mom
 * ryanakca waves to Tm_M 
<ScottK> seele: My concern would be if we start to show them a distinction between updates they will be encouraged to pick and choose when in reality virtually none of them would know enough to make an intelligent choice.  It'd be some kind of attractive nuisance.
<seele> ScottK: yeah.. and if people are alredy installing all or none of the updates, adding some kind of severity wont necessarily make it better and it might change the behavior of people already installing all the updates
<seele> those who don't update probably wont care or even notice.  they might have adept notifier turned off
<ScottK> I think those that know enough to decide are probably using apt anyway.
<seele> was there a bug report or something? i missed the beginning of the discussion
<ScottK> It's an idea on brainstorm.
<seele> ah
<ScottK> I don't see a link in my scrollback.
<DaSkReEcH> I'll find it
<smarter> I think we shouldn't care, security updates are automatically installed by unattended-upgrades anyway
<DaSkReEcH> but as I was saying the description seemed to me to be for the notifier where they were more interested in actaul individual ones being marked which I wasn't so hot on
<DaSkReEcH> http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/8492/
<DaSkReEcH> Probably
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: ping
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: pong
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: [20:08:12] <jpwhiting|workpc> Artemis_Fowl: hello
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: [20:08:43] <jpwhiting|workpc> did seele send you a note?
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: [20:09:53] <jpwhiting|workpc> about adept-like lists
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: [20:10:13] <Artemis_Fowl> jpwhiting|workpc: no
<Artemis_Fowl> [20:10:35] <jpwhiting|workpc> ah, I spoke with her the other day about your brainstorming, and she had some suggestions iirc
<Artemis_Fowl> <jpwhiting|workpc> I thought she was going to send you an e-mail
<Artemis_Fowl> is this old news?
<Artemis_Fowl> didn't we turn to the Preview pane?
<seele> yeah, it's old news
<Artemis_Fowl> ok
<Artemis_Fowl> one min to show you new screenshots then
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: http://www.hotlinkfiles.com/files/1324937_zjrtj/KGRUBEditor45.png
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: the default needs to be a radio button, not checkbox
<Artemis_Fowl> I centered the separator's text and used a different Default  system
<seele> and can you take the default selection off of the menu item?
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: I used checkboxes so that the user is able to deselect default
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: with radio buttons there would always be a default
<seele> can't use checkboxes
<Artemis_Fowl> with radio buttons how could someone deselect an entry from default?
<seele> if a default isn't selected, do it just wait for the use to make a selection or is the first in the list the default?
<Artemis_Fowl> it is the default
<seele> so there is a default regardless?  then we don't need a "no default" option
<seele> by default it will be at the first entry, then the user can change it to whatever they want
<seele> if they click the system settings reset or generate a new grub config file, it'll just get reset to the first one again
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: no, a default is not mandatory
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: it is in my configuration that the first one is set as default
<seele> so if there is no default, grub just sits at the menu?
<Artemis_Fowl> yes
<Artemis_Fowl> no
<Artemis_Fowl> if there is no timeout, then this is when grub just sits
<seele> can you have a timeout without a default or do you have to have a default to set a timeout?
<Artemis_Fowl> nothing is mandatory. if you have a timeout but don't have a default then the first entry is booted by default
<Artemis_Fowl> let me check this out
<Artemis_Fowl> I don't remember exactly
<seele> ok
<Artemis_Fowl> Quote: "Set a timeout, in sec seconds, before automatically booting the default entry (normally the first entry defined)."
<Artemis_Fowl> it is not 100% clear
<Artemis_Fowl> what this means
<Artemis_Fowl> but I suppose it means what I told you
<seele> so the first entry is the default default?
<seele> and there is always a default, it just doesnt' always have to be defined?
<Artemis_Fowl> if a default is not defined, then the first entry is assumed to be default
<seele> ok.. then i dont see why we cant use the radio button
<seele> because there is always a default
<Artemis_Fowl> hmm...it could confuse users
<seele> why?
<seele> i think the unmarked default is the confusing part
<Artemis_Fowl> if they know they have no default and see that the first entry is marked as default, they would thing it's a malfunction
<seele> but they do have a default.. you just said the first entry is the default if no default is selected
<Artemis_Fowl> GRUB is confusing in general
<Artemis_Fowl> yes but they don't know it :)
<seele> yes!  which is the confusing part!
<Artemis_Fowl> lol
<seele> marking the default andhaving them explicitly select it will make it simpler
<Artemis_Fowl> anyway, most users won't even notice it
<Artemis_Fowl> advanced users edit the file manually
<seele> exactly
<seele> the other editors probably had the same reasoning, because they didnt implement all possible grub functionality either
<Artemis_Fowl> btw I removed fallback
<Artemis_Fowl> it's no use to the target group
<Artemis_Fowl> even advanced users don't use it
<Artemis_Fowl> that's fine, right?
<seele> yep, that's fine
<Artemis_Fowl> ok then
<Artemis_Fowl> screenshot #2
<Artemis_Fowl> http://www.hotlinkfiles.com/files/1324938_awru1/KGRUBEditor46.png
<Artemis_Fowl> simply shows the preview
<Artemis_Fowl> any comments?
<seele> can the background be white?
<seele> like a text box so the text looks selectable?
<seele> right now as the system background, it doesnt look like you could select the text.  just like you cant hgihlight and select a label that is in a window
<seele> but the purpose of doing it this way was so that people could select and copy text, correct?  versus the tooltip or whatever
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: this is how Qt paints read only text editors
<seele> oh
<seele> hmm
<Artemis_Fowl> and it could be just y theme...
<Artemis_Fowl> my*
<seele> lemme ping a troll really quick
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: the text is selectable in the disabled mode, correct?
<Artemis_Fowl> yes
<ScottK> I find it very interesting how subcultures have unique jargon.  I understood "lemme ping a troll", but not so many would.
<seele> lol, yeah.. i guess i meant a trolltech troll and not an irc troll :)
<jussi01> hehe, I totally missed that one
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: are you using QTextEdit?
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: yes
<Artemis_Fowl> uhm
<Artemis_Fowl> maybe KTextEdit
<Artemis_Fowl> let me check
<DaSkReEcH> Yeah someone came into #kde looking for a troll and I was highly confused for a moment
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: it's a KTextEdit
<uga> Riddell: I found today that the live CD from kubuntu using kde4 doesn't seem to use proxies even if manually configured
<seele> 14:10 < TZander> seele: what you want is to use a QTextEdit widget.
<seele> 14:11 < TZander> seele: the class has a set of 'textInteractionFlags'. One of them is to allow editing of text.
<seele> 14:11 < TZander> seele: a separate one is selecting.
<seele> 14:12 < TZander> seele: just using a QTextEdit will give him a white background, unless he did something weird (like using a broken QStyle)
<uga> Riddell: the proxy was working fine (I manually telnetted), but konqueror(4) seemed to be unable to use it
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: i dont know if that helps or not
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: it does
<seele> ok cool
 * Artemis_Fowl is checking out
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: in the meantime take a look at the last screenshot: http://www.hotlinkfiles.com/files/1324936_1a4lk/KGRUBEditor47.png
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: it illustrates the Quick/Full Editor
<Artemis_Fowl> popup*
<seele> do you have the different editors implemented yet?  i'm still not sure what the differences would be and if there need to be two
<Artemis_Fowl> not yet
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: the Maps+Password+Kernel attributes cannot be quick-edited
<seele> what are the types of things that are?
<Artemis_Fowl> strings. but it's kind of complex
<seele> are they things that users normally need to edit quickly?  and when they edit those thigns, do they typically not need to edit the maps, passwords, or kernel?
<seele> if the non-quick-edits and quick-edits are linked in tasks, then the quick edit mode doesnt make sense because the user will have to go to full edit mode to edit the rest of the options anyway
<Artemis_Fowl> in the Quick Edit the most common attrbutes should be listed such as title, root etc
<Artemis_Fowl> kernel and the other stuff are edited from time to time but quickly would make no sense
<seele> hmm
<seele> well.. how about this
<seele> just do it however you want and we'll get it out the door
<seele> then we have some people use it and figure out if it's working out or not
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: fine by me
<seele> we have very little data on how normal users might use this thing because the existing grub UIs suck
<Artemis_Fowl> and someone is spamming my inbox....
<Artemis_Fowl> totally irrelevant but annoying
<seele> with the way the button is implemented.. it wont hurt if we change the UIs or workflow a little as long as we still use an edit button
<Artemis_Fowl> so for now all I have to do is change the checkboxes to radio buttons?
<Artemis_Fowl> the white background is no issue
<Artemis_Fowl> it seems that QTextEdit uses always a white background
<ryanakca> Has anybody started merging kdetoys, or can I attempt to? *doesn't see a bug on LP*
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: yes, and if possible, no radio button in the "menu" entry
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: not possible
<Artemis_Fowl> imagine what would happen if the user has such an entry and has this entry as default
<Artemis_Fowl> weird but possible
<seele> hmm.. so you can reformat the text, but you can't take the radio button off the list item?
<seele> selecting that as default wont break anything will it?
<Artemis_Fowl> hmm
<Artemis_Fowl> let me think about it
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: ok. I could hide the checkbox but consider this:
<Artemis_Fowl> if this entry is marked as default since there will be no radio button, the user won't know that this is default
<seele> so you mean if they mark it as default by hand in the config file but then open it in the UI?
<ryanakca> Am I safe to assume that all Kubuntu changes to KDE Toys are stored in debian/patches ?
<Artemis_Fowl> yes
<seele> ok.. only advanced users will do something like that (and for what reason i dont know) so i wouldnt worry about it until we get someone with a reason why they would do it
<Artemis_Fowl> as I said it's ackward but possible. I have to consider all possibilities
<Artemis_Fowl> ok
<mhb> Riddell: I apologize, but I cannot make it to the FossCamp.
<mhb> Riddell: I have so much learning to do during the weekend... I have 2 exams the following week, and I cant learn during UDS, so I have to skip FOSSCamp.
<mhb> hope you dont mind
<seele> mhb: are your exams next week or is it a study week?
<seele> oh, i misread your message
<seele> does this mean there will be an end of exams happy hour? :)
<mhb> seele: next week.
<mhb> seele: tuesday and wednesday.
<mhb> which is also bad, but what can I do?
<mhb> tuesday late afternoon, that's okay.
<yuriy> seele: what do you think of bug 226430?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 226430 in kdebase-workspace "new kde4 menu item unclear context for  'leave'" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/226430
<seele> yuriy: yeah.. the entire logging out process is a problem.  they chose that word because leave is more ambiguous than logout, so the other actions could fit in there together
<seele> but at the same time, you confirm you want to get out three times: choose leave, select logout, and then again logout from the plasma-looking menu
<yuriy> seele: but you wouldn't agree that the choice of word "leave" is a bug?
<yuriy> i don't really see the problem with it. or at least can't think of a better way to put it
<Tm_M> we need 'are you sure?' menu too :p
<yuriy> we have one :P
<seele> yuriy: yeah, and i can't imagine it translates well.  but that's why they chose that word instead of logout
<seele> because logout, switch user, shut down, sleept, etc. can all fit under it semantically
<yuriy> seele: sorry, yeah it is a bug or yeah it isn't?
<Tm_M> menu/dialog
<seele> yes it is but i doubt it will get fixed upstream anytime soon
<seele> 1) because there is more than just the label that is a problem with the work flow and 2) i dont know of a better word and i dont think the powers to be will accept a regression to Log Out
<yuriy> seele: could you post a commment to that effect since you know about what's going on with that? and change to won't fix
<seele> hmm.. ok..
<Tm_M> hmm, I wonder if we can patch it to not ask things twice
<seele> that was talked about back when 4.0 was released.  i dont remember why it was decided to stay the same
<seele> i think the argument is that there is an option to turn off the confirmation, but it wasn't made default
<Tm_M> also, can that menu be named as session?
<Tm_M> maybe too technical
<stdin> when the Application Launcher Menu is in use the plasma logout menu is needed
<Tm_M> yes, that should be 'sensed'
<Tm_M> perhaps
<Tm_M> can that plasma menu be launched by some command? if application launcher menu just calls it directly
<Tm_M> or so
<seele> yuriy: i dont have a WONTFIX status option, should i use INVALID instead?
<Tm_M> any sense in that idea?
<DaSkReEcH> Makes sense to me
<yuriy> seele: hmm i guess you have to be in bug control. i think won't fix would be better, i'll change the status
<seele> ok
<awen_> yuriy: while you are at it, can you mark bug 228568 as wishlist
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 228568 in kde-guidance "guidance doesn't find any battery if battery is not present on startup" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/228568
<santiago-ve> guys... big question here... i want to become in a ubuntu-member... but more like a kubuntu-member... is the process the same?~ or do i need other steps (others that wiki.kubuntu.com/Membership
<awen_> santiago-ve: welcome :)
 * awen_ is not a member, so isn't really sure of the process
<yuriy> phew, done with bug backlog
<awen_> yuriy: cool :) ... and thanks
<yuriy> santiago-ve: same as on that page, except you need to come to a kubuntu meeting instead of a community council meeting, and you need to have something specific to kubuntu
<yuriy> s/something/have done stuff/
<santiago-ve> yuriy, besides some advocacy~ and having the whole company where i work using Kubuntu... nothing else >.<
<Riddell> mhb: no problem, we don't want kubuntu as a reason for people failing exams
<ryanakca> Riddell: I forget, are you a DD?
<Riddell> ryanakca: nope
<ryanakca> thanks anyways :)
<DaSkReEcH> D&D ?
 * ryanakca is trying to get a fixed version of kmplayer into Debian, but the people in #debian-qt-kde seem to be more preoccupied trying to figure out how to put a SUSE like logo on the titlebar of a window :)
#kubuntu-devel 2008-05-16
<mornfall> Off to train, see ya in Prague in ~3.5 hours : - ].
<DaSkReEcH> Bye
 * DaSkReEcH winces
<DaSkReEcH> sabdfl responded to aseigo
<bobesponja> DaSkReEcH: what did aseigo say again? :)
<DaSkReEcH> He's refreneced in the blogpost
<bobesponja> DaSkReEcH: do you know why is he being anti (k)ubuntu these days?
<DaSkReEcH> He's not
<DaSkReEcH> I take it you haven't read the post b) followed the discussion
<bobesponja> ok, I thought you were talking about aseigo post that was saying "ubuntu is not the most popular" :)
<DaSkReEcH> oh no
<bobesponja> yes I read mark post, I see what aseigo post you were talking about
<DaSkReEcH> does the kernel release on a scheduled basis now?
<DaSkReEcH> nixternal!!!!
<nixternal> yo
<Jucato> wb nixternal
<DaSkReEcH> nixternal: saw sabdfl's post?
<nixternal> about the syncronization of releases and what not?
<DaSkReEcH> yep
<\sh> nixternal, why is kde4.0.4 still claiming to be 4.0.3? ,-)
<nixternal> cuz we never updated the kdelibs package with the new tarball that says 4.0.4
<\sh> nixternal, do it ...;) damn you, I was thinking I missed something and searched for the bug on my side ;)
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> ya, after I uploaded to -backports they released a new tarball with just a s/4.0.3/4.0.4/ change
<nixternal> howdy Lure!
<Jucato> whoa! Lure!!
 * nixternal wishes he was in Prague
 * \sh just got cought yesterday again of the "I want flashplayer just play sound via PA" ...and saw that libflashsupport was deinstalled of some weired reason...
<Lure> hello nixternal
<Lure> and Jucato!
<Lure> and others!
<Lure> nixternal: oh, you did not make it?
<DaSkReEcH> argh this is going to be an interesting back and forth
<Jucato> it the return of the comeback!!
<nixternal> Lure: not this time around...couldn't get the passport taken care of in time, plus I have a job interview on Monday
<Lure> nixternal: I wish you luck with job interview
<nixternal> thank you...I hope I get it...fun job
<Jucato> yeah good luck :)
<nixternal> appliance and application development, as well as distro packaging...all free software too
 * nixternal has been writing spec files to get that openSUSE packaging down
<Jucato> are you going to make refrigerators now?
<DaSkReEcH> right I have hell to go through tomorrow
<nixternal> and reading up on PXE booting
<DaSkReEcH> might as well start sleeping now
<nixternal> appliance as in vm appliances of the companies application(s)
 * Jucato knows.. but can't help but associate appliance with those thigns :)
 * nixternal wants a new fridge though
<nixternal> I am planning on going to get a new hi def tv this weekend, maybe a fridge too
 * Jucato thinks he needs one too... might have broken the knob...
<nixternal> need a big screen setup so I can play Tiger Woods Golf on the Wii in life size :)
<\sh> nixternal, spec files are simple
<nixternal> that they are
<nixternal> there are enough for me to learn from on build.opensuse.com
<nixternal> I have the Debian and Conary packaging down
<\sh> if any 10 year old can write rpm spec files....
<nixternal> I am not a 10 year old though :p
<DaSkReEcH> I wonder how long it'll take aseigo to resist a reply
<nixternal> to what?
<\sh> nixternal, that's why you will rock b.o.c ;)
<DaSkReEcH> nixternal: sabdfl
<nixternal> oh
<nixternal> I pay it no attention
<nixternal> but you know he will
<DaSkReEcH> Yeah
<nixternal> politics are not my cup of tea anymore...it seems all of the stupid people in the world are involved in them
<DaSkReEcH> and ust when we were getting into a nice groove of discussion too :(
<DaSkReEcH> Well they have to have a job somehow
<nixternal> unfortunately, politics is the only sector in the US where there aren't job shortages
<nixternal> I wish they could get layed off
<DaSkReEcH> they can
<DaSkReEcH> but ignorance breeds ignorance
<nixternal> the one thing I love right now, are the democrats tearing themselves apart trying to pick the better idiot
<nixternal> at least the republicans already picked their idiot
<\sh> you know what's funny...you are invited to a grill evening of the company...and 3 people will just ran towards you, and ask you: "Dude, you are the guy who works also on this fantastic Ubuntu Distro, yes? Good to have you onboard...we are switching from debian to ubuntu right now, and we need help to support it...now we have you"
<nixternal> \sh: that is kind of how my first 2 phone interviews went with this company I am interviewing with on Monday :)
<nixternal> CentOS -> Ubuntu and Foresight (if I have my way, Kubuntu and Foresight)
<\sh> nixternal, yeah...oss work is just a good job opportunity :)
<nixternal> that it is
<nixternal> luckily chicago has quite a few oss jobs
<DaSkReEcH> i so read that with a different vowel
<\sh> http://www.barisione.org/blog.html/p=129 <-- bah...yeah it's Ubuntu OS and never was Ubuntu Linux ;)
<mornfall> So where are the KDE folks..? : - ]
<Serega> heya
<Hobbsee> nixternal: you like the rest of the world :)
<yuriy> everybody at fosscamp?
<ScottK> Nope.
<davmor2> no :(
<ScottK> I'm missing fosscamp.  I leave tomorrow night (~30 hours) and arrive in Prague Sunday PM.
<jjesse> is #uds going to be the channel? or #uds-prague?
<jjesse> i can't be there this time :(
<nixternal> mornin'
<Jucato> moin!
<jjesse> mroning
<nixternal> time to upgrade the server...brb
<jjesse> for uds-intrepid will there be an irc channel/gobby/voip etc/
<jjesse> ?
<ScottK> I'm sure there will.  I don't know what it will be.
<jjesse> #uds-interprid?
<jjesse> are there seriously no blueprints targeted for uds-intrepid?
<jjesse> or am i searching blueprints.launchpad.net wrong?
<ScottK> I think they haven't linked them yet.
<jjesse> ah
<ScottK> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUDSPragueSpecs?action=show
<jjesse> trying to figure out what will be discussed
<yuriy> would it be useful to link related bugs and specs on that page?
<nixternal> NO MORE SCHOOL!!!
<jjesse> yay
<jjesse> so you graduate ?
<jjesse> or just done
<nixternal> just done :)
<nixternal> I could graduate, but I feel like I want more
<nixternal> just a bit slower from this point on
<nixternal> maybe 1 class a semester..no more full-time though
<nixternal> whew, just found out that the new job possibility means 0% travel
 * Artemis_Fowl pings seele
<\sh> didn't we had one ppa with trunk kde4 inside?
<ScottK> I don't think so.
<\sh> grmpf..I'm too lazy to set it up myself
<emonkey> \sh, if apachelogger is in a good mood you've got maybe a chance that he'll do it ...?
<ScottK> \sh: It should hit Intrepid pretty soon.
 * emonkey goes away before apachelogger catches him ... :p
 * apachelogger throws his trunk checkout at emonkey
<\sh> ScottK: na...I want really setup a nightly trunk build service somehow
<apachelogger> \sh: you just have to enhance neon
<\sh> apachelogger: it's da ruby, right?
<apachelogger> or you use neon as base
<apachelogger> \sh: yes
<\sh> apachelogger: so..no go..."dare you, no ruby in my house" (to change the quote from midnight in Constantine)
<apachelogger> ^_^
<\sh> apachelogger: it should be done with simple homebrewn sysadmin tools in no time...
<\sh> we can work some crap out in berlin
<emonkey> yes Berlin! I can't wait :)
<apachelogger> well, with neon you just need to add the packaging stuff and you're done ;-)
<\sh> apachelogger: ah wait...neon remotes svn + cmake and I have to remote in ruby the debianesse form?
<apachelogger> dood, that question is confusing :P
<emonkey> are there any ppa stats about how many ppl are using them?
<apachelogger> emonkey: no
<apachelogger> eventually Nightrose did a wishlist report about it
<emonkey> that would be cool
<emonkey> nice!
<apachelogger> because I didn't but I am sure we talked about it at some point
 * emonkey hugs Nightrose
<\sh> apachelogger: neon is just like a type of maven? a new order build system, build from people not knowing make and curl?
<apachelogger> \sh: http://apachelog.blogspot.com/2008/05/project-neon-explained.html
<apachelogger> one part fetches all the source trees, tars them up and then distro specific modules jump in and do whatever they want
<apachelogger> in case of ubuntu dump a debian directory in the source tree, create the package srcs and upload them to a ppa
<\sh> apachelogger: a type of mave
<\sh> maven even
<apachelogger> yeah
<\sh> use maven then ;)
<\sh> no need for ruby
<emonkey> ^^
<\sh> but wait...maven is java crap
<ScottK> That's redundant.
<\sh> yeah...the only real way to achieve things: Makefile + wget
<apachelogger> floss itself is redundant :P
<\sh> or curl
<\sh> right...let's go back to dos
<\sh> and emm386.exe
<apachelogger> btw, I am a bit worried about using the current debian KDE 4.1 packaging
 * emonkey is pleased to see forward for a lot of nice duscussion in about ten days in Belrin :)
<apachelogger> they are patching cmake/kde's cmake wrappers to not depend recursive
<apachelogger> while that is a good thing, it's untested
<\sh> apachelogger: and who test it before implementing?
<apachelogger> we
<apachelogger> do
<\sh> I mean, someone wrote that, and had to had a unit test before that ;)
<\sh> yeeha...debian used my patch
<\sh> wow...
<apachelogger> \sh: couple of debian pkg-kde people from what I've seen
<apachelogger> a problem might really only appear for the developer section
<apachelogger> like 3rd party applications refuse to build with the patches etc.
<emonkey> \sh, wine patch or what?
<\sh> emonkey: no...makefile patch for driftnet ;)
<apachelogger> ....this patching is also the reason why libqt4.4 has "missing dependencies"
<emonkey> hmk ... no idea but sounds interesting
<apachelogger> they are just not needed when cmake doesn't require them recursive
<\sh> emonkey: simple "why you are using -lungif, when today is -lgif"
<emonkey> o_O *confused* I think I'm just underexperienced with all this developing stuff
<\sh> apachelogger: so fixing libqt4.4 is the first thing to do...if those recursiveness is not necessary at all...it sounds like a broken implementation by design ;)
<apachelogger> \sh: yeah that is what they are doing
<apachelogger> but from what I have read so far the overall changes are quite complex
<apachelogger> which is also the reason the lead cmake guy of KDE doesn't want to do it before KDE 4.2
<\sh> emonkey: don't be confused...you could be really confused, when you sit with Delphi developers during a grill event and discuss with them the madness of using Delphi in todays businesses, and showing them really nice bugs which are in delphi since ages...while you are drunk like an elephant eating fermented amarula fruits
<\sh> apachelogger: and debian doesn't trust the word of upstream?
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<apachelogger> IMO they make the issue more important than it is
<emonkey-t> !last
<ubottu> Factoid last not found
<apachelogger> the worst thing that might happen is the need of a stack rebuild upon qt
<\sh> yes, it's matter of "not trusting upstream" imho
<\sh> why not use our own package layout like our gnome friends do?
<\sh> or actually release them before debian can?
<apachelogger> well, using our own package layout is what I propose
<apachelogger> but IMO that's not necessary as long as everything works
<apachelogger> and that only for intrepid since KDE is probably applying the changes to KDE 4.2 which is going to be in intrepid+1 anyway
<\sh> depends...what could be more difficult? using our own packages where we are upstream for, or using debian upstream packages and removing changes which are meant to hurt, at least because real upstream says so?
<\sh> anyways.../me goes off and tries to watch some news...
<\sh> and relax
<apachelogger> http://aplg.kollide.net/images/img092.png
<apachelogger> \sh: we would just have to remove the patches and reintroduce the dependencies to libqt4-dev AFAIK
<ryanakca> If anybody asks, the kmplayer merge is taken, I'm just waiting for Debian to apply some of our changes so that I can merge them back into Kubuntu :)
<ryanakca> mind you, you could've figured that out by looking at the bug report... *wanders away*
<apachelogger> lol
<etretyak> yay! yay! yay!
<etretyak> i won! i won! :-)
<etretyak> http://news.launchpad.net/general/launchpad-logo-contest-winner-announced
<jussi01> etretyak: congrats!
<etretyak> jussi01: thanks!
<mmmiiikkkeee> ﻿I am trying to build kde from source using the guide on http://techbase.kde.org/Getting_Started/Build/KDE4#kdelibs but some of the svn commands don't seem to be working.  It keeps telling me "svn  No such revision ######".  am i doing some thing wrong or is there a bug in svn?
#kubuntu-devel 2008-05-17
<yuriy> oh adept session was today?
<daskreech> am I the only person who can't click on stuff from the download page on the Kubuntu website?
<Hobbsee> probably
<daskreech> grrr
<Jucato> I hope so
<daskreech>  the stupid DDV links work fine
<daskreech> DVD
 * Jucato gives a rainy day wave
<daskreech> I can't click any of the Cd links
 * daskreech kicks KonquiKDE4
<seele> wow, that laptop bag you won is expensive
<Jucato> who?
<seele> er, etretyak.. who is not here
<Jucato> yeah
<seele> didn't notice the name didnt complete
 * Jucato was meaning to congratulate him
<jjesse> evening :)
<daskreech> Hey
<daskreech> how are you?
<daskreech> Wait
<jjesse> good how are you ?
<daskreech> did they put out a new Ubuntu book?
<jjesse> don't know if it is actually out
<jjesse> but there will be
<jjesse> the kubuntu chapter will cover kbuntu remix
 * daskreech grumbles. Should have gotten two chapters
<jjesse> i agree, one on kde 3 and one on kde4
<jjesse> out july 13, 2008
<daskreech> Am I loopy or didn't K3b add Blu-ray burning last year ?
<jjesse> i odn't know
<jjesse> haven't followed k3b development
<jjesse> bummer i have a vm that is locked :(
<jjesse> yay have bzr+ssh in windows working
<daskreech> That was why I started following k3b
<daskreech> didn't care till one day I saw they added blu-ray burning
<jjesse> sounds cool, didn't know there were blue-ray burning utilities
<daskreech> this was like a month before blu-ray burners were available so I had now idea how they did that or tested it
<daskreech> Well I'm looking in the Ubuntu wiki and it has there is no way to burn blu-Ray
<daskreech> Yes there is! install Kubuntu!
 * daskreech thinks it highly amusing that it's a Blu Ray :)
<daskreech> when you get a brown ray call us!!
 * daskreech grumbles
<daskreech> Why are my only updates gtk :(
<daskreech> Jucato: how's school?
<daskreech> anyone up?
<mornfall> yuriy: Yeah, but only me and Riddell appeared.
<mhb> Riddell: hmm, I seem to be short on information on where to meet with you folks... I mean the location is clear, but what should I do when I get there?
<mhb> on Monday
<mhb> Thank you for any information.
<mhb> seele: your last blogpost reminded me of the Dark Side of usability
<mhb> seele: trying to achieve what is best for someone else
<mhb> seele: hmm, better put: being sure to know what is best for someone else.
<mhb> seele: I mean - you shouldn't really prefer "usability" over usefulness. Which is what the original Pidgin developers did. I know you were trying to address some "marketing talk" Funpidgin folks put on their website, but still, you cannot take that post without the context.
<jcastro> mhb: third floor is where UDS is
<\sh> moins
<\sh> nixternal: we need to fix qt4-designer in backports
<\sh> or wait..is it again my system not knowing about backports anymore?
<\sh> oh fun
<mhb> jcastro: right, but nobody knows me, and I don't know any of you folks...
<mhb> jcastro: and asking strangers is not my greatest pleasure, to be honest.
<mhb> jcastro: but thank you for the info!
<\sh> mhb: follow the smell of beer and cigarettes ;)
<mhb> hmm, both of which I dislike :o)
<\sh> or just follow people who are looking geekish, wearing laptop bags...they are mostly all friendly and are not byting ;)
<mhb> right, well
<mhb> I've met a lot of grumpy geeks, trust me :o)
<seele> mhb: the post wasn't about funpidgin, it was about their project philosophy
<Riddell> Czessi, Nightrose: is amarok and kubuntu having a joint booth at linuxtag?
<neversfelde> Riddell: afaik amarok and kubuntu will share booth 124 in hangar 7.2b. Not sure if this is an up to date information.
<Riddell> seems to be if their website is correct
<Czessi> Riddell: yes, opposite to the ubuntu/edubuntu booth
<stdin> Riddell: any idea on libqt4-devs' "missing" deps?
<larsivi_> hi - since it has been mentioned on the kde planet in the past, I suppose it is well known that launchpad by many is considered a disaster for translations
<larsivi_> what is kubuntu devels stance on this issue?
<Riddell> works for me
<mhb> I did the best thing I could - gave up translations.
<Riddell> some launchpad translation teams are poor communities
<Riddell> oh and in hardy there is a nasty bug with KDE 3 plural strings
<Riddell> larsivi_: any paticular issue you want to moan about?
<mhb> Riddell: what do you plan on doing on Sunday?
<mhb> or is there a Canonical-only party? :o)
<mhb> I understand FOSSCamp ends today and UDS starts Monday.
<Riddell> mhb: see some sites of Prague I think
<Riddell> seele should arrive at some point
<Riddell> KDE people at fosscamp will leave at some point
<mhb> OK.
<Riddell> any recommended tourist activities?
<mhb> I may have some time tomorrow, if you want a native sherpa.
<seele> Riddell: i'll be there mid-day sunday
<seele> mhb: castles!
<Riddell> mhb: got my phone number?
<Riddell> seele: you have no phone for europe right?
<seele> like, real ones with stones.. none of those huge mansions they call castles
<seele> Riddell: nope, i got a new phone!
<seele> Riddell: +1 724 331 3058
<Riddell> groovy
<seele> although it's like $2 a minute.. so sms is best
<seele> the escape codes are different in europe, so i have to figure out how to use it
<seele> it should effect calling in tho
<Riddell> yes, text is the only sane thing for international use
<seele> *shouldn't
<mhb> Riddell: I guess I do.
<Riddell> +447941938912 lest you don't
<mhb> but it still costs me as much as if I were calling into England, right?
<apachelogger> stdin: I wrote about the deps yesterday
<mhb> which is kind of inconvenient
<apachelogger> stdin: Czessi can probably get you a backlog ;-)
<stdin> apachelogger: I have a bug on it bug 229813, but I'm not sure if anything is missing/not needed there
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 229813 in qt4-x11 "libqt4-dev seems to have some missing dependencies" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/229813
<apachelogger> stdin: just compare the build-deps to the ones you listed
<apachelogger> I have a diff somewhere
<apachelogger> anyway
<apachelogger> they are not missing
<apachelogger> as debian is patching the buildsystem to it's knees
<Riddell> mhb: to call yes, it costs me too to receive, so texts are best in most cases
<apachelogger> we need a free/libre open mobile communication carrier I guess
<apachelogger> Riddell: btw, who backported qt 4.4ß
<apachelogger> s/ß/?
<mhb> Riddell: okay, my cell phone # is +420608508294
 * Riddell looks guilty and hides from apachelogger 
<mhb> Riddell: so if you need me (or just want me along), text me.
<Riddell> groovy
 * apachelogger spots Riddell and releases the hounds
<Riddell> stdin: qt 4.4 has been split into a few more packages, maybe libqt4-dev doesn't depend on them all?
<apachelogger> Riddell: no
<apachelogger> the thing is
<stdin> Riddell: I've looked at opengl-dev too, nada
<apachelogger> cmake does reverse dependency linking
<jussi01> apachelogger: whats the status of quassel and intrepid?
<apachelogger> so kde packages would fail on very lowlevel deps because of cmake
<apachelogger> now of course that is quite bad practice in case the name of such a lowlevel dep changes
<stdin> kde4libs ftbfs for instase
<stdin> *instance
<apachelogger> which made debian think they should patch cmake/kde's cmake files
<apachelogger> to only link to real dependencies
<apachelogger> and that is really why our current KDE 4 packages fail
<apachelogger> best case this gets fixed when 4.1 packages are merged
<stdin> the only non-qt deps I can find for libqt4-dev and libqt4-opengl-dev seem to be: libc6, libgcc1, libstdc++6, zlib1g, libgl1-mesa-dev | libgl-dev, libglu1-mesa-dev | libglu-dev
<apachelogger> worst case is that 3rd party stuff breaks after merging
<Riddell> debian are editing cmake files in 4.1
<stdin> some are in Suggests though
<apachelogger> Riddell: do you always have to sum me up in one sentence ;-)
<apachelogger> jussi01: needs revu
<apachelogger> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=quassel
<jussi01> apachelogger: ahh, nice :)
<apachelogger> stdin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12732/
<apachelogger> if strigi found the right file these packages should be deps for libqt4-dev
<apachelogger> in addition to the exisiting ones IIRC
<mornfall> yuriy: I have pushed your patches (and a whole lot of others).
<Riddell> apachelogger: I'm still unclear on why qt 4.4 causes all the linking errors that it does, it can't just be a few missing depends on the -dev package
<stdin> from what I can see, the -dev package doesn't really depend on anything non-qt
<apachelogger> Riddell: AFAIK cmake is causing the errors, not Qt
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://mail.kde.org/pipermail/kde-buildsystem/2008-April/004626.html
<apachelogger> http://mail.kde.org/pipermail/kde-buildsystem/2008-May/004639.html
<Riddell> hmm, but cmake 2.6 isn't in hardy-backports
<Riddell> so maybe the issues in intrepid are different than in hardy-backports
<apachelogger> Riddell: I think currently they are the same since the only thing that changed in both is qt4
<apachelogger> cmake 2.6 itself doesn't fix the issue, it still needs the patched KDE cmake files
<Riddell> stdin: do you know if qt 4 used to depend on those pacakges?
<\sh> oh...did anyone see this jumping kde cursor with broken icon bottom right, after upgrading to kde4.0.4 via -backports?
<nosrednaekim> Riddell: hey.... can someone participate in UDS remotely?
<\sh> nosrednaekim: voip obviously...I think
<nosrednaekim> oh nice.... using what program/protocol? SIP?
<apachelogger> Riddell: yes it did
<mhb> nosrednaekim: SIP, AFAIK.
<\sh> nosrednaekim: yes
<Riddell> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/i386/libqt4-dev/4.3.4-0ubuntu3  is longer than  https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/i386/libqt4-dev/4.4.0-1ubuntu3~hardy1
<Riddell> fabo: do you know why libqt4-dev has lost its non-qt dependencies?
<apachelogger> didn't I tell that 5 minutes ago :P
<stdin> Riddell: this is what libqt4-dev for 4.3 depended on http://stdin.pastebin.com/d6ea5c25d
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: I don't see any information about voip for UDS, although that's what has happened in the past
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12736/
<mhb> nosrednaekim: but if it's not possible, don't worry, we can chat/hack while the others sleep :o)
<apachelogger> hehe
<apachelogger> Riddell: also see http://paste.ubuntu.com/12737/
<Riddell> apachelogger: interesting
<nosrednaekim> mhb: XD
<Riddell> so if we add back those qt dependencies can those 97_ patches be removed?
<apachelogger> most probably
<apachelogger> Riddell: we can as well just add the deps
<apachelogger> Nightrose did some builds in hardy-backports with just the deps
<nosrednaekim> wow.... the PPA is slow
<apachelogger> uhh, shiny akonadi icons in kde trunk
<apachelogger> hrrhrr
<Riddell> nuno and his usual genius
<apachelogger> yeah
<Riddell> stdin: do you have a build failure log from backports?
<stdin> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/14476631/buildlog_ubuntu-hardy-i386.kde4libs_4%3A4.0.4-0ubuntu1~hardy2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<Riddell> stdin: ok, that's different from what I get in intrepid
<Riddell> so for backports we just want to add back those missing qt4 depends
<Riddell> for intrepid we want to remove the 97_ and 98_ patches from kde4libs too
<apachelogger> Riddell: is 4.1 in intrepid yet?
<Riddell> apachelogger: no, it's blocked on main inclusion reports
<apachelogger> ok
 * apachelogger notes that he really has to go for core-dev when kde 4.1 is in main 
<Riddell> otherwise it's all on my laoptop ready to go
<Riddell> 4
<nixternal> mornin'
<apachelogger> morning nixternal
<apachelogger> nixternal: wanna revu http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=quassel ;-)
 * nixternal revus
<nixternal> apachelogger: revu'd
<nixternal> fix your watch file, that's it really, and maybe add something about it being qt based in the description??
<apachelogger> nixternal: does that matter for the user ;-)
<apachelogger> there is also some issue with the desktop file actually
<apachelogger> nixternal: thanks for the revu :)
<nixternal> I was wondering why I wasn't getting crazy amounts of updates in Hardy...just realized I didn't have hardy-proposed in my sources
<nixternal> now I can go back to breaking stuff again, or letting others break it for me :p
<nixternal> Fetched 84.6MB in 1min13s (1148kB/s)
<nixternal> that rocks..gotta love the new intertubes I got
<yuriy> morning!
<nixternal> mornin' yuriy
<nixternal> holy smokes!!!!
<nixternal> I finally get the "Reboot Required" thing in Adept
<nixternal> that rocks!
<Riddell> nixternal: any kubuntu packages come in among those?
<nixternal> yup
<Riddell> kaffeine may still be in -proposed?
<nixternal> kde3 stuff
<Riddell> what else?
<nixternal> pastebinning it now
<nixternal> Riddell: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/m752f25c6
<nixternal> quite a bit actually, and kaffeine is still in -proposed
<nixternal> time to roll out...going to a craft fair...fun
<nixternal> hi Jucato
<nixternal> bye Jucato
<nixternal> :)
<Jucato> hi nixternal!
<Jucato> bye nixternal!
<yuriy> mornfall: pulled. looks like a lot of progress :)
<yuriy> Riddell: have you had a chance too look at the patch for bug 218138?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 218138 in kde4libs "unable to launch atlantik in kde4" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/218138
<Riddell> nixternal: looks like just kdebase and kaffeine
<Riddell> mornfall is busy hacking away opposite me
<Riddell> last night he implemented the upgrader without even touching his keyboard!
<Riddell> nixternal: fancy checking the bugs reports for those and seeing if they can go into -updates?
<Riddell> yuriy: hmm, I added that somewhere
<Riddell> yuriy: oh, it's in backports unapproved
 * Riddell approves
<Riddell> yuriy: I've copied into my kde4libs package due for intrepid too
<Riddell> yuriy: I don't know if you want to do a SRU
<yuriy> mornfall: did you make some changes to ept as well?
<yuriy> Riddell: do we need it in intrepid if stuff is going to get moved around anyway?
<yuriy> Riddell: i was working with 4.0.4, don't know about SRU
<Riddell> yuriy: mm, good question
<Riddell> I still would like kde 3 packages marked as kde 3
<Riddell> but it shouldn't add the path
<Riddell> yuriy: the same issue will be in the 4.0.3 in the normal hardy archive
<yuriy> i guess i should download that and test
<Riddell> yuriy: or just make the debdiff, get it uploaded then test when it's in -proposed
<yuriy> Riddell: do I need to fill out something else for SRU?
<Riddell> yuriy: on the bug report use Nominate for release and tick hardy
<Riddell> (assuming you have permissions to do so, I'm not sure who does)
<yuriy> Riddell: actually, I can set milestones. i was looking in the wrong place before
<Riddell> stdin: I've uploaded qt4 to intrepid with those depends added
<Riddell> will backport when it arrives
<stdin> great :)
<yuriy> Riddell: also, maybe you could help, I was working on bug 214577, where there was no debian/patches directory before, so I created one and made a new patch using quilt according to the packaging guide
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 214577 in kgraphviewer-kde4 "kgraphviewer shows a blank screen" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/214577
<yuriy> but it's not showing up in the debdiff
<Riddell> yuriy: if you add a file to the package, add a changelog entry and debuild -S, it must appear in the debdiff
<Riddell> unless it's been deleted somehow
<yuriy> i must be doing something really absentminded, because only the changelog entry is showing up
<Riddell> yuriy: what happens when you copy the .dsc .diff and .orig elsewhere and extract?  is the patch still there?
<Riddell> yuriy: are you sure you didn't accidently also debuild -S when you hadn't added the changelog, so you're debdiffing against a version which already has the patch added?
<yuriy> Riddell: oh! yes that's probably it
<Riddell> I've done that before
<yuriy> because I forgot to do the changelog at first. didn't think about the trash that'd leave behind beyond a debuild clean
<yuriy> Riddell: yep, that solved it, thanks
<Riddell> phew
<yuriy> does the changelog need to say hardy or hardy-updates?
<Riddell> yuriy: hardy-proposed
<larsivi_> Riddell: I'm not a translator (at the moment, so I won't moan), but I think in particular that translations via launchapd are considered bad quality, so much so that the nynorsk kde mantainer advice against using (k)ubuntu
<larsivi_> today he was pissed that it looked like he had accepted a new translation that he would never accept - https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+source/amarok/+pots/amarok/nn/1773/+translate
<larsivi_> seems like it is more of a layout error than anything else, considering the dates doesn't match up
<Riddell> larsivi_: Karl Ove Hufthammer  is the kde maintainer?
<yuriy> hmm hardy-updates is not in the milestone list
<yuriy> or is it ubuntu-8.04.1?
<Riddell> yuriy: Nominate for Release?
<yuriy> that's there
<yuriy> I don't quit understand the difference
<yuriy> s/quit/quite
<Riddell> it's a launchpad-ism, but generally apps and distros have defined releases and less defined milestoned
<Riddell> yuriy: this for 218138 ?
<Riddell> bug 218138
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 218138 in kde4libs "unable to launch atlantik in kde4" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/218138
<yuriy> Riddell: that was for bug 214577, but about to add the 218138 one as well
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 214577 in kgraphviewer-kde4 "kgraphviewer shows a blank screen" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/214577
<Riddell> yuriy: also subscribe ubuntu-sru
<Riddell> yuriy: you put intrepid in that debdiff, but it's also for hardy-proposed?
<yuriy> oops
<Riddell> it needs uploaded for both
<Riddell> I can add a -proposed entry
<yuriy> Riddell: oh, ok, thanks
<mornfall> yuriy: Sorry, I forgot about those.
<Riddell> yuriy: infact it's universe, so don't subscribe ubuntu-sru, I can just accept it from the unapproved queue and do add the needs-verification tag
<yuriy> Riddell: oh ok. i subscribed ubuntu-sru for the kde4libs one
<Riddell> yuriy: then poke the sru-verification team people into testing then in a week I can move it into -updates
<mornfall> yuriy: I have also pushed wibble.
<mornfall> yuriy: I mean ept.
<mornfall> Blergh : - ).
<mornfall> yuriy: The binary is now called "adept" and if you run it as "adept updater" you should get updater UI.
<yuriy> mornfall: ok. but i'm still having trouble building. it's looking for packagedata.h which is not there
<mornfall> yuriy: Pull both...
<yuriy> mornfall: awesome :)
<mornfall> Now the UI bits for installer...
<yuriy> mornfall: crasher still there
<Riddell> yuriy: please add a test case comment starting "TEST CASE:" then a couple of sentenses saying how to verify problem then the fix
<Riddell> to both those bugs
<Riddell> then we're done until next week
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: ping
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: pong
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: http://www.hotlinkfiles.com/files/1327049_4j6r8/KGRUBEditor48.png
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: radio buttons
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: http://www.hotlinkfiles.com/files/1327050_hotpv/KGRUBEditor49.png (same with an entry selected)
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: cool.
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: http://www.hotlinkfiles.com/files/1327051_dv5qn/KGRUBEditor50.png preview pane with white background
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: and lastly the Quick Editor: http://www.hotlinkfiles.com/files/1329892_y0gpm/KGRUBEditor51.png
<Jucato> (you really had to choose XP as the sample? :P)
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: what does SaveDefault and MakeActive mean?
<Jucato> Artemis_Fowl: awesome work :)
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: these are strange ones.
<Artemis_Fowl> Jucato: :P thanks
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: and can you put spaces between the names? "Save Defaul"
<Jucato> those are actual options in GRUB
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: both are strange
<mornfall> yuriy: Yeah, I haven't had time to investigate -- and I couldn't reproduce either.
<Artemis_Fowl> if an entry is marked as savedefault and the default is set to 'saved' (yes it can take non-numerical value), then
<Jucato> Artemis_Fowl, seele: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/makeactive.html and http://gnu.j1b.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/savedefault.html
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: if you boot it and reboot, this entry will be the default
<Artemis_Fowl> Jucato: yes yes. I have read these docs over 100 times :)
<Jucato> Artemis_Fowl: just pointing seele to it and informing you that I'm pointing seele to it :)
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: aaah, ok.  i know that default then
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: is it possible to add a space between the words for the label in the UI?
 * Jucato is getting circular...
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: of course
<mornfall> yuriy: Can you make a corefile and upload it somewhere?
<yuriy> mornfall: updated xapian index and can't reproduce it anymore either, so that was probably it
<Artemis_Fowl> and make active makes the primary partition of the disk the root for GRUB
<mornfall> yuriy: Ah. Interesting.
<Artemis_Fowl> they are strange concepts
<mornfall> yuriy: I have noticed some oddities with out-of-date index, although it *should* be resilient to that. It's still a bug if it breaks with old index.
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: is make active usually used by advanced users?
<mornfall> (Although updating the index from adept is something I want to implement, too.)
<Artemis_Fowl> most users won't touch them but almost all distos use them
<mornfall> Oh, the trace is in an assert.
<mornfall> It's in closeEditor(). I'll check later.
<mornfall> I guess we go out now.
<mornfall> yuriy: Anyway, thanks for patches and testing.
<mornfall> yuriy: The progressbar looks nice.
<yuriy> mornfall: about that, what about updating apt and the index in the background on startup?
<yuriy> mornfall: k, bye
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: it isn't used only by advanced users. the default menu file of (K)Ubuntu includes this attribute
<seele> ok
<seele> and the other edit mode is your wizard, correct?
<mornfall> (Btw, it might be better to make a pass through all of the listfile only counting lines and then you can have exact progress.
<mornfall> )
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: yes
<fabo> Riddell: have you got your answer about Qt4 dependencies cleanup ?
<seele> i'm interested to see what people have to say about the two modes.. i dont know enough use cases with non advanced users to know how that will work out
<mornfall> yuriy: Noting that parsing the file once is very cheap in fact (it's all the stat-ing that's expensive).
<seele> if they will be confused why quick edit doesn't include certain options, or if they always rerun the wizard to make changes, etc.
<mornfall> See ya all.
<yuriy> mornfall: about the progress bar? yeah i was wondering why that should take long..
<mornfall> --> : - )
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: actually other than the Title, Root, Chainloader and the CheckBoxes attributes, it doesn't make much sense to quick edit them
<Artemis_Fowl> unless you are advanced user and know how GRUB works
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: but in that case, they're probably editing the file by hand
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: GRUB is complex :|
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: the next days I will be doing some internal stuff probably but moving on to the next page, (Boot Options),  as I told you most of the options included in the wireframes are actually kernel parameters
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: so only 3 options will be there? (Timeout,Hidden Menu and Save Default)?
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: ok
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: i'm leaving for prague in a few hours.. so i probably wont be around until sunday afternoon your time
<seele> hmm.. i should probably finish packing..
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: ok
<Artemis_Fowl> seele: have a nice...umm...flight?
<seele> Artemis_Fowl: thanks.  talk to you soon.
<crimsun> hopefully not DCA
<Jucato> seele: take care and have fun @ UDS :)
<larsivi_> Riddell: sorry, my mistake - there definately is an error in that launchpad page - mr Hufthammer never did approve of anything in launchpad, and definately not a bad phrase superseeding his own
<larsivi_> I did misread the dates
 * nixternal thinks that having an email flag for dput would rock - that way the list could get emailed when stuff is in proposed and backports for testing
<jjesse> hello nixternal
<nixternal> howdy
<jjesse> how are things in chi-town today?
<nixternal> nice and warm
<jjesse> im in detroit today and its raining and warm
<nixternal> just got back from one of the local "taste of" events...quite boring, food was ey, beer was good, and the booths were boring
<jjesse> that's a bummer, the taste of grand rapids events i've been too have had great food and great wine
<nixternal> I am a fan of Naperville's Rib Fest here
<jjesse> sounds yummy
<nixternal> they have awesome tunes, great food, and top knotch beer
<nixternal> the ribs are typically free if you get in where the competition is, you get to taste test :)
<jjesse> cool
<jjesse> i like free ribs :0
<jjesse> if i was describing a process where i would ssh in via an uprivileged account and then elevating to root privileges would it be consided "superusering"
<jjesse> or su'ing
<nixternal> hrmm, good question
<nixternal> escalating user priviledges :p
<jjesse> hrm ok
<jjesse> i like superusering :)
<fdoving> isn't it system administration? :)
<jjesse> if i was using a ubuntu box i would describe it as using sudo with the administrative password
<jjesse> but working on a SLED 10 VM and using root
<fdoving> sudoing and suing should be added to dictionaries :)
<fdoving> i can't think of any easy way to describe those operations with few words.
<fdoving> but my english sucks.
<nixternal> has anyone been able to build KDE 4 trunk with our qt4.4?
<apachelogger> :S
<apachelogger> nixternal: see the discussion I had earlier with Riddell
<apachelogger> or about 24h ago with \sh
<nixternal> so I take that as a no then
<nixternal> I need to start working on stuff and I need KDE trunk
<apachelogger> nixternal: what's the exact error?
<apachelogger> I'd say you should build qt-copy anyway since the whole qt4.4 is pretty much useless these days :|
<fdoving> does hardy ship qt 4.4?
<apachelogger> hardy-backports does
<apachelogger> unfortunately
<fdoving> but it breaks as all apps are compiled with 4.3, right?
<apachelogger> well, at least for KDE it doesn't
<apachelogger> too my great surprise
<fdoving> oh.
<apachelogger> some graphic glitches though
<apachelogger> kdm wallpaper not rendering
<apachelogger> and systray rendering too much
<fdoving> back when i tried ridd*lls ppa packages of qt4.4 it made all pre-built apps have white text instead of black etc.
<apachelogger> might have been a bug in pre-release-releases
<fdoving> nixternal: i'm pretty happy with my setup with a $HOME/kde4 dir and a qt-copy in the user-dir. and i've modified the environments for the different sessions in a way that i can have KDE3, KDE4(kubuntu), and KDE4.devel all running as one user with ~/.kde, ~/.kde4 and ~/.kde4d
<nixternal> ya, I was trying to not download qt-copy :)
<nixternal> oh well...that is the route I shall go then
<fdoving> yeah, note that kde 4.1 breaks kde4.0s ~/.kde for some apps.
<fdoving> atleast did for me.
<fdoving> plasma especially.
<fdoving> that's why i made the ~/.kde4d
<fdoving> for the devel
<apachelogger> I always like a smooth upgrade path :S
<fdoving> yeah, upgrading works nicely.
<fdoving> but running 4.0.4 apps on 4.devel configs doesn't work that well :)
<fdoving> i didn't expect it to work either, but i discovered the hard way :)
<rohan> on hardy systems having hardy-backport enabled, qt is updated to 4.4, wheres pyqt is still 4.3.3. would that cause a problem? will hardy-backports update pyqt to 4.4
<ScottK> pyqt 4.4 isn't out yet.
<ScottK> It may.  There were some small 4.3.3/4.3.4 (IIRC) problems.
<nixternal> yes it is
<nixternal> I am building it now :)
<nixternal> 4.7.5 for sip, and the new pyqt4.4
<nixternal> ScottK: you already in Prague?
<ScottK> No.  JUst about to leave for the airport.
<nixternal> groovy
<ScottK> Ah.  Cool then.
<ScottK> re 4.4, etc.
<ScottK> See you later.  Off to the airport.
<nixternal> hrmm, sip will not build to save its life
<nixternal> later
 * nixternal goes to watch indy time trials
<rohan> ScottK: pyqt 4.4 is out ;)
<rohan> oh ok, nixternal coverd me already
<rohan> nixternal: so the backports will have pyqt 4.4 some time, right? :)
<rohan> you guys going to the airport for the UDS?
<rohan> if so, enjoy you guys, and thanks for putting up one great release after the other :)
#kubuntu-devel 2008-05-18
<mornfall> Back to Brno.
<mornfall> G'night folks.
<Riddell> mornfall: sleep well
* yuriy changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Welcome to the Kubuntu developers channel | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | 8.04 Released http://kubuntu.org/news/8.04-release | Let's do merges | KDE Bug Day NOW in #kde-bugs
<nixternal> ls
<nixternal> hah, wrong window
<yuriy> i guess that would be equivalent to a /who
<nixternal> hehe, you would think right?
<nixternal> I thought about that before actually
 * seele yawns
<seele> made it in one piece i suppose
<jussi01> hello seele
<seele> hihi
<seele> a shower would be good right now
<jussi01> seele: did you just get to uds?
<seele> jussi01: yep
 * jussi01 is envious... I have 3 exams this week... :/
<Riddell> seele!
<Riddell> seele: where are you?
<jussi01> Riddell: who do i have to be nice to, as to get sponsorship for the next UDS? :)
<Riddell> jussi01: me?
<jussi01> Riddell: ahh... :D
<jussi01> Riddell: serioudsly though, what is the criteria for selection of those sponsored?
<Riddell> jussi01: people who have time to come, have made a contribution to kubuntu and who's further contribution would benefit from meeting people in real life
<jussi01> Riddell: ahh, thought it would be something like that - just making sure that there were no hidden bits that I needed to worry about :)
<seele> Riddell: 631
<Riddell> seele: we're all on the third floor
<Riddell> wondering about going out in the rain
<seele> yeah.. do we have umbrellas?
<seele> i thought about bringing one, and then i forgot it in my car
<Riddell> lydia does
<jdavies> why aren't you all in #ubuntu-devel-summit?
<Riddell> #uds-intrepid is the one written on the board
<seele> Riddell: is the conference on the third floor as well?
<Riddell> seele: yes
<Riddell> seele: going to appear?
<seele> Riddell: i just got out of the shower, so i'm working on becoming presentable :P
<seele> but i haven't slept since i left, so i'm on the fence depending on what you guys plan on doing
<Riddell> seele: you can't sleep now, if you do you'll never get into the right timezone
<Riddell> I'm also hungry and in need of breakfast
<seele> what time is it here? it should be past midday..
<seele> hmm
<seele> ok give me ten minutes and i'll head down to 3
<Riddell> it's 12:51
<mornfall> Yes, I need breakfast too.
<jussi01> mornfall: would you remind me where I can get the new adept to try?
<mornfall> jussi01: How much new? One's in my PPA.
<mornfall> jussi01: Although new Qt doesn't like it very much, it seems.
<jussi01> mornfall: ahh... ok. Just after something I can test out, see how it is and of course tell you about all the nasty faults I find ;) :P
<mornfall> Well, alpha4 might be crashy if you have Qt 4.4.
<mornfall> But try it out nevertheless.
<jussi01> I do have 4.4 ;)
<jussi01> ok, for the lazy part of me, mind giving me the deb line?
<mornfall> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/mornfall/ubuntu hardy main
<mornfall> Wow, lots of water falling from sky.
<jussi01> mornfall: does your adept not have a menu entry?
<mornfall> jussi01: No idea, really.
<jussi01> dost seem to be in my menus :/
<jussi01> doesnt
<mornfall> Just run it from commandline as sudo adept_manager.
<jussi01> not kdesudo?
<jussi01> mornfall: hrm, even stranger, I dont even have adept_manager anymore
<mornfall> Are you sure you have installed it?
<jussi01> whats the package name? I just hit upgrade and it upgraded adept afaik.
<mornfall> adept-manager I guess...
<jussi01> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13019/
<yuriy> morning
<yuriy> is the UDS schedule up somewhere?
<Riddell> yuriy: only thing I know is http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-drivers/uds-intrepid/trunk/files
<nixternal> mornin'
<mhb> Riddell: hope you had a nice day today
<mhb> although a bit rainy
<mhb> and without me :o)
<seele> mhb: are you going to be around tomorrow or not until your last exam?
<mhb> I'll be there tomorrow all day
<seele> great
<mhb> my first exam is tuesday around 17:30
<mhb> and the other one is on wednesday, it seems likely that I won't make it on that day.
<mhb> otherwise I'm there.
<seele> cool
<mhb> well, examless week would be cooler
<mhb> but what can I do
<mhb> :o)
<ScottK-uds> mhb: It will be great to meet you.  I've just arrived.
<seele> hum.. are there any signature czech/slavic meals that *dont* have meat in them?
<seele> although it looks like pork cured one way or another tends to be the focus
<mhb> seele: hmm, sure!
<seele> haha.. you'll have to give me some ideas so i don't end up eating salad all week :)
<seele> or cheese pizza
<mhb> ScottK-uds: you too... well, unless you are going to question my english all week :o)
<ScottK-uds> mhb: Not until my Czech is better than your English.  It'll be a while.
<ScottK-uds> mhb: I fully appreciate the extra effort people who are not native English speakers go to to participate in an English oriented environment like that.
<mhb> ScottK-uds: okay :o)
<mhb> ScottK-uds: that sounds pretty wise
<ScottK-uds> BTW, there is #ubuntu-devel-summit for those that are interested.
<seele> ScottK-uds: is that the same as #uds-intrepid?
<ScottK-uds> Nope.
<yuriy> hmm what's the difference, other than a different set of people?
<ScottK-uds> Since the topic setter in #ubuntu-devel-summit was mdz, I'm guessing that's the official one.
 * ScottK-uds just got here.  Dunno.
<mhb> so what's planned for tomorrow?
<ScottK-uds> Anyone know why kopete opens wallet when I did NOT tell it to remember my password?
<mhb> I can't seem to reach that file Riddell pointed at, and I have no other schedule.
<mhb> a bug maybe?
<ScottK-uds> mhb: It'll be in LP at some point.  What page did Riddell point at?
<mhb> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-drivers/uds-intrepid/trunk/files
<mhb> but I guess it might be restricted.
<ScottK-uds> I don't think it's been created yet.
<ScottK-uds> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/sprints/uds-intrepid/ is still empty and it's the specs they build the schedule around.
<mhb> okay.
<mhb> so, have you discussed anything interesting yet?
<ScottK-uds> We start at 9AM on the 3rd floor on the hotel is all I know.
<mhb> yup, me too
<mhb> hope I'll be able to find you guys
<ScottK-uds> So far I've checked in to the hotel, walked up to my room, and fired up my laptop so I could email my wife I made it OK.
<mhb> well, I better get back to learning
<mhb> see you guys tomorrow
<rohan> is something wrong with hardy-backports? recently, apt-get told me a whole lot of -dev libraries were useless, and remove them
<rohan> today, it's asking to install them again
<rohan> it seems to be related to qt 4.4 in backports
<rohan> what's the problem? :o
<rohan> lot's of X related -dev packages
<rohan> packages like x11proto-randr-dev libxt-dev libglu1-xorg-dev etc
<rohan> i doubt if they're required for Qt development
<Riddell> hi ScottK
<Riddell> http://people.ubuntu.com/~scott/uds-intrepid/
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Welcome to the Kubuntu developers channel | http://people.ubuntu.com/~scott/uds-intrepid/
 * Riddell wonders what Firefox KDE integration  is about
<Riddell> so nothing KDE specific until towards the end of the day
<smarter_> Riddell: open/save dialogs, print dialog?
<Riddell> where?
<smarter_> in firefox, unless you use some hacks it uses gtk dialog for ctrl+o/s/...
<Riddell> oh right
<Riddell> shrug, I doubt it's actually much of a problem
<daskReech> hacks?
<daskReech> j partedmagic
<smarter_> kgtk, or something to change in a preference script
 * daskReech raises hand and asks if there are any Koffice Alpha 7 packages 
<smarter_> this is really annoying when you download a file and it asks with what apps you should open it, it takes ages to list /usr/bin
<daskReech> can't you just type it in ?
<JontheEchidna> What was that uber-1337 command that forces apt to overwrite a file while upgrading?
<Riddell> daskReech: waiting on kde 4.0.73 packages which are waiting on main inclusion reports
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: --force-overwrite
<JontheEchidna> Ah, it's dpkg that you can use that option with, not apt.
<daskReech> Riddell: Ah right. ok
<Nightrose> re
<Nightrose> Riddell: made it back ;-)
<Nightrose> raining like hell here :(
<Riddell> Nightrose: glad you got back
<Nightrose> ;-)
 * Riddell snoozes
<Nightrose> nini
<daskReech> I should write KMymoney
<daskReech> Riddell: quick ping before bed ?
<daskReech> Should I write the jasper folks on the license issue?
<mhb> Riddell: see you tomorrow!
<mornfall> Bwoo.
<mhb> hey
<mornfall> yuriy: Poke?
<mornfall> (Or anyone with enough guts to build adept from darcs?)
<mhb> ScottK-uds: hi
<mhb> ScottK-uds: you still awake?
<ScottK-uds> Yep
<mhb> ScottK-uds: I just wondered... how long does an average UDS day take?
<mhb> from 09:00 until... ?
<ScottK-uds> I'd guess 1600 or 1700.
<mhb> groovy.
<mhb> Thank you.
<ScottK-uds> Once you go to the kickoff at 0900 tomorrow you'll have a much clearer idea how it works.
<ScottK-uds> No problem.
<nixternal> how goeth the weather in Prague?
<ScottK-uds> It's pleasant.  I was in Duluth, MN last weekend and it seems similar.
<Nightrose> http://blog.lydiapintscher.de/2008/05/19/rocking-hard-and-swimming-upstream/
<Nightrose> nixternal: it was raining the whole day (at least until I left) :(
<Nightrose> and the same here now :/
<Nightrose> I should have stayed in prague :P
<nixternal> hehe
<ScottK-uds> Nightrose: Thanks for that.  Sorry to have missed meeting you.
<Nightrose> ScottK-uds: yea too bad :(
#kubuntu-devel 2009-05-11
<nalioth> dtchen: i'm in no hurry, i'm just reporting what could be a serious issue
<JontheEchidna> wharg, boost borkage on kdepim
<Riddell> meh
<Riddell> I'm not (re)test building these you may have noticed
<JontheEchidna> kdesdk fails on boost too
<JontheEchidna> I suppose I should investigate since my name is on the package
<Riddell> and I /still/ have qt linking here
<JontheEchidna> o.o
<JontheEchidna> bug 373962
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 373962 in boost1.35 "merge boost1.35 1.35.0-10 from debian unstable (main) - mpl headers not compiling" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/373962
<Riddell> clever chap that a|wen
<Riddell> uploaded
<JontheEchidna> nice
<JontheEchidna> I hope, at least, that kdetoys builds :P
<dtchen> Riddell: oh, regarding alpine+topal last week: i vaguely (mis?)remember you mentioned being an alpine user. i'm submitting fixes for topal (a gnupg glue), hence the question.
<Riddell> dtchen: question?
<dtchen> Riddell: yeah, i was wondering if you use both alpine and topal
<Riddell> oh no, I actually went back to using mutt
<dtchen> ok, answers that. thanks!
<Riddell> there was stuff I realised I couldn't do in alpine
<JontheEchidna> the biggest diff in our packages between debian is the changelog
<JontheEchidna> maybe we should consider dropping the KDE3 portion?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: of what?
<Riddell> changelog in kdetoys?
<JontheEchidna> in most of the kde package
<JontheEchidna> s
<JontheEchidna> it bloats the diff up by 2,000 lines at least
<Riddell> mm, could do
<Riddell> feels like wiping history though
<JontheEchidna> yeah...
<dtchen> you'll still have the existing changelog delta from previous release(s), tho'
<Riddell> harder to get at
<dtchen> true
<Riddell> we might lose something useful, we have plenty of patches introduced in the kde 3 era
<Riddell> something like kdetoys though would be less important
<nixternal> Riddell: http://kde.pastey.net/113984  <- for kiconedit to fix bug 335743 and bug 180010
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 335743 in kiconedit "Error trying to save or save-as anything" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/335743
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 180010 in linux-source-2.6.22 "Lenovo Y410 No sound Ubuntu gusty" [Undecided,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180010
<nixternal> kde bug 180010
<ubottu> KDE bug 180010 in general "Kiconedit save error Fehler beim speichern von" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=180010
 * Riddell drows in build failures
<Riddell> 1 out of 1 hunk FAILED -- saving rejects to file kiconediticon.cpp.rej
<Riddell> nixternal: a debdiff is much more useful though
<Riddell> oh, you wrote the patch
<Riddell> isn't there a kiconedit maintainer to review it?
<Riddell> time for me to sleep anyway, guid nicht all
<nixternal> Riddell: right, that is an upstream patch
<imbrandon> gnight Riddell
<nixternal> Riddell: I haven't found said person for kiconedit...it seems a community venture now with commits for over the past year plus
<nixternal> that has been broken for a year or more
<tdapple> Will kubuntu always stay pretty much a vanilla kde?
<ScottK> tdapple: Hard to say.  There are proposals that it not that are to be discussed at the next UDS.
<tdapple> I hope it stays vanilla, or if they change it make it more modular like kdemod for arch
<ScottK> I'm hoping for vanilla or better.  If we can avoid changes that make it worse, it's a win.
<tdapple> true....I am trying to find a distro and stick with it...Kubuntu is nice since it's mainly vanilla and most things actually work...well after going to kde 4.2.3
<ScottK> There is a commitment to maintain vanilla as an option is they do make some changes, so I think you should be reasonably safe.
<ScottK> is/if
<tdapple> cool
<a|wen> thx Riddell ... i thought someone would need a working boost again sometime :)
<nixternal> for karmic, change the kde4.mk in rules to debian-qt-kde.mk?
<imbrandon> nixternal: yes
<nixternal> to late :p
<imbrandon> and depend on pkg-kde-tools
<imbrandon> nixternal: too late ?
<imbrandon> nixternal: http://archives.free.net.ph/message/20090502.191539.246f7aa3.pt-BR.html
<nixternal> already made the change and went forward :)
<nixternal> I brainfarted when asking the question and knew the answer already
<tomsdale> hi, I have an NVidia NVS 160m Gfx with 256MB Ram - in the Xorg.0.log it is reported with (--) NVIDIA(0): Memory: 524288 kBytes
<tomsdale> Would this lead to problems if the RAM is reported incorrectly? I do experience random crashes when e.G. loading a 200em header in firefox.
<nixternal> I think I have uploaded more packages today than I have total in the past 4 years :)
<nixternal> thanks for the kudos apachelogger :)
<nixternal> gimme kudos on ohloh you ninjas!
<nixternal> don't know why I never signed up there before...I still don't know the purpose of it yet
<nixternal> err, you didn't give me kudos apachelogger, I gave you kudos :p
<Riddell> kudos nixternal!
<nixternal> :)
<imbrandon> gnight all
<Tonio_> hi there
<Riddell> bonjour Tonio_
<Tonio_> Riddell: since I have you here... I noticed a little problem with pkg-kde-tools...
<Tonio_> Riddell: I have a package that ftbfs for weird reasons when kde4.mk works
<Tonio_> Riddell: the issue seems to be with .h file include that fails at some points...
<Tonio_> Riddell: that's in the polki-qt package (should be NEW right now)
<_StefanS_> Tooonnnnnnnniooooooo!
<_StefanS_> :D
<Tonio_> also, would be nice if can approve that one since k3b dep waits in the archives :)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: hey :) how are you old friend ?
<_StefanS_> _StefanS_: ah, up and down you know
<_StefanS_> _StefanS_: how about you ?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: :D
<_StefanS_> I must be tired.
<Tonio_> hehe
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: still busy with work and stuff?
<Riddell> Tonio_: I should approve it even though it fails to build?
<Tonio_> I'm fine.... searching for a new job activelly so half away from kubuntu right now
<_StefanS_> ah ok
<Tonio_> Riddell: it'll work, since I didn't switch to pkg-kde-tools because of that
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll try to fix then will switch
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: system administration stuff, or what kind of work?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: sysadmin probably, but not especially free software...
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: a proprietary/free mix would be nice
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: alright
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I actually went into magento lately, seems there's alot of business going on in that
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: php5 oo
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: hum I'm not a developper, although I know php a bit :)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: but eventually some windows/unix administration in between
<Tonio_> yup
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: do they work in france ?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: thats the kind of mix I like
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: nawp, its local in denmark
<Tonio_> hehe :)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: but I would be glad to recommended you somewhere if the option comes up
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I havent been especially active in kubuntu development lately, maybe I should give up the membership ?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: to make place for someone else
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: bah most ubuntu members aren't active
<_StefanS_> uhm ok
<_StefanS_> not too important then
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: yup
<_StefanS_> well If I got asked, I would definitely make it happen
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: if you need some vm's for testing stuff, let me know. I have some ressources handy
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: regarding you work situation, or explore new things
<_StefanS_> if that can help.
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: I have everything I need on my laptop :)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: still that old mac book ? :)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: or did you get upgraded ?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: yep :)
<Tonio_> old ? it's 2 year old, not more
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: the magsafe didn't toast you yet?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: heard there has been all sorts of issues
<Tonio_> never had any problem with it
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: how do you live with the keyboard and one mouse button ?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: well I learned the keyboard, nothing else :)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: the one mouse ? the touchpad is multitouch
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: so I can basically middle and right click with ease
<Riddell> Tonio_: is polkit-qt in KDE SVN?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: yea but thats with a delay, right ?
<Riddell> it's missing a GPL copy for the examples/ directory
<_StefanS_> Riddell: thanks for the stickers you sent a while back :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: afaik it's been merged latelly but I'm unsure
<Tonio_> Riddell: atm they've been releasing separare tarballs
<_StefanS_> Riddell: I've been putting them on my kids so they grow knowing only about kubuntu
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: no delay here, it's pretty real time
<_StefanS_> uhm ok
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: really it's very comfortable to use, even with linux
<Riddell> _StefanS_: cool!
<Tonio_> Riddell: right about the licence... will look at kdesvn about where it is right now
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: ah I guess I will go with new thinkpad soon, they work too well for me switch
<Riddell> Tonio_: it's in kdesupport, I'll add the GPL
 * Tonio_ dreams of a lenovo x301 :)
<_StefanS_> x301?
<Tonio_> Riddell: great
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: the very best laptop ever
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: imagin a macbook pro inside a macbook air ;)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: that's pretty much what it is :)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: thats a puny little laptop
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: 13" screen ? hope you got glasses
<_StefanS_> oh my.
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: bah it's perfect size imho
<Tonio_> :)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: damn, did you see that crashtest they did with it ? haha
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: still works after crashing a wall
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: nope !! url ?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: http://www.laptop4u.dk/varer.php?serie=LenovoX301
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: bah that's a thinkopad, they're known to be unbreakable
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: video in the midsection, right
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: just look at the wiggliling in slowmo, thats some serious tests for the soldering/board design :D
<apachelogger> ohhh
<apachelogger> nixternal: thanks for reminding me of the name :D
<apachelogger> the other day I was already wondering about it :P
<\sh> moins
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: bug 359517 ... last comment
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 359517 in kdeedu "kstars does not support indi" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/359517
<apachelogger> \sh: yo! baby released yet?
 * apachelogger is awfuly out-of-date on planet matters :D
<\sh> apachelogger: check my page ,-) then you know ;)
 * apachelogger diggs through 3 browsers to find bookmark
<\sh> apachelogger: www.sourcecode.de ? ;)
<apachelogger> right, I knew it was something catchy ;-)
<apachelogger> \o/
<apachelogger> \sh: congrats
<apachelogger> ubercongrats actually, that baby is ubercute
<\sh> apachelogger: thx :) and what about you? wehrdienst ended? :)
<apachelogger> october that is
<apachelogger> zivildienst lasts 9 months
<\sh> apachelogger: so everything is now in place that you can deal again with developmentß :)
<apachelogger> well, only development with long-term results, I am not enough around to do KDE relese packaging for example
<\sh> apachelogger: at least you are back :) and I'm trying now to catch up with everything I missed in the last month
 * apachelogger wouldn't bother TBH :P
<\sh> hehe
<Sput> \sh: \o/
<Sput> welcome back :)
<apachelogger> oh
<Nightrose> \sh: \o/
<Nightrose> hows te family doing?
 * apachelogger geht verrückt
<Nightrose> *the
<apachelogger> kubotu: np
<kubotu> apachelogger listened to "Phantom, Part II" by Justice 38 hours ago; see http://www.last.fm/user/apachelogger for more
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> ah, broken
<Nightrose> apachelogger: who's going to package amarok 2.1 beta 2 for kubuntu?
<apachelogger> no clue
<\sh> Nightrose: everything is fine...yesterday we went home from hospital..baby is very well and mommy too :)
<Nightrose> great :)
<Nightrose> apachelogger: i'd like to give the package some testing if possible before release
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: ^^
<apachelogger> Nightrose: did you use the refactored release script
<Nightrose> apachelogger: i used whatever is in bzr
<Nightrose> updated right before tagging
<apachelogger> refactored version is not in the main branch
<Nightrose> Oo
<apachelogger> because you didn't test it :P
<Nightrose> why not?
<apachelogger> clearly that is a loop
<Nightrose> meh....
<Nightrose> you should have told me
 * apachelogger writes a testscript
<apachelogger> Nightrose: I told you :P
<Nightrose> no you didn't ;-)
<apachelogger> -.-
<apachelogger> [15:06:20] <Nightrose> apachelogger: pong
<apachelogger> [15:06:22] <apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> [15:06:31] <apachelogger> Nightrose: I uploadered the refactored release script
<apachelogger> [15:06:54] <Mamarok> apachelogger!
<apachelogger> [15:07:50] <apachelogger> Nightrose: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~apachelogger/+junk/release-script-refactor give it a try, meet it, discuss it, improve it, brand it, just do something with it :P
<apachelogger> Nightrose: I told yer!
<Nightrose> apachelogger: i didn't get that :/
<apachelogger> [15:08:01] <apachelogger> Mamarok: how are you?
<apachelogger> [15:08:09] <apachelogger> how is the sprint going?
<apachelogger> [15:08:14] <Mamarok> fine, how are you?
<apachelogger> [15:08:16] <Nightrose> apachelogger: hehe cool - i'll give it a try when i am back home
<apachelogger> you more liek forgot it :P
<Nightrose> hmmmmm
<Nightrose> or I thought that was the same I had already checked out
<Nightrose> meh
<apachelogger> ohh
<apachelogger> Nightrose: works very nicely for amarok
<apachelogger> well, obviously I didn't test tagging
<Nightrose> ok cool
<Nightrose> *hug*
<apachelogger> it removes incomplete translations though
<apachelogger> packagernotification is a bit empty IMHO
<apachelogger> Nightrose: just get the branch and run ./amarok2.rb --no-tag
<Nightrose> what's missing in the packagernotification?
<apachelogger> dunno
<apachelogger> currently it lists md5sum, sha1sum, amount of documentations and a list of them, same for translations
<apachelogger> also note that you can set everything via arguments or use a code line in the release script
<apachelogger> see http://aplg.kollide.net/screencasts/release-refactor.ogv
<apachelogger> ... this also allows to run the script on a machine without kdialog ;-)
<Nightrose> ahhh you mean in the script..
<Nightrose> i though you were talking about my email
<Nightrose> :D
 * Nightrose checks out the script
<apachelogger> lol
<Nightrose> apachelogger: i get a few of those:
<Nightrose> svn: URL 'svn+ssh://lydia@svn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk/l10n-kde4/ca@valencia/messages/extragear-multimedia' non-existent in that revision
<Nightrose> (with different country codes)
<ghostcube> apachelogger: you know many peoples or can you may give the link i posted in kubuntu-de to all you know
<ghostcube> we need help in this
<Nightrose> apachelogger: and why do i get stuff like: A    l10n/libk3bdevice.po
<Nightrose> or kaffeine
<apachelogger> speed
<Nightrose> k
<apachelogger> opening svn connections takes most of the time ages
<apachelogger> and keeping stuff like kipi in mind, which got more than 2 desktop files the difference is about 300%
<Nightrose> k
<Riddell> nhandler: ok if I take the kdeartwork merge?
<nhandler> Sure Riddell
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: so, amarok 2.1 b2 and kstars?
<JontheEchidna> i can haz tarball?
<Nightrose> JontheEchidna: amarok beta 2 tarball is on ktown
<Nightrose> do you have access?
<JontheEchidna> nein
<Nightrose> ok sec - getting a link for you
<Nightrose> see query
 * JontheEchidna wonders what the chances of mysql 5.1 being in main this cycle are
<Quintasan|school> hiho
<Nightrose> apachelogger: release script seems to be ok
<JontheEchidna> wharghlbrl, archive troubles again:
<JontheEchidna> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<JontheEchidna>   libqt4-dev: Depends: libpq-dev but it is not going to be installed
<apachelogger> Nightrose: ok, thx
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: webdev-kde4 is webdev now?
<JontheEchidna> I think that's what we were doing, with webdev becoming webdev-kde3
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> did we? :P
 * apachelogger is updating batgetorig
<JontheEchidna> looks like nobody took the webdev merge
<apachelogger> uh
<apachelogger> 4.2.85 is gonna be fun again :D
<apachelogger> .!!!~~~~>Bat get WARNING: ONE OR MORE PATCHES DON'T APPLY PROPERLY
<JontheEchidna> also phonon is busted in the archive
<JontheEchidna> can't include Phonon/Global
<JontheEchidna> boost got fixed though
<apachelogger> busted is state of the art for phonon :P
<JontheEchidna> ../../../applets/bball/bball.h:35:25: error: Phonon/Global: No such file or directory
<apachelogger> Qt's Phonon build doesn't seem to install the Phonon/Global header,
<apachelogger> this patch allows kdemultimedia to compile
<apachelogger> http://people.ubuntu.com/~jriddell/tmp/kubuntu_04_qt_phonon.diff
<apachelogger> probably need something similar to that
<apachelogger> though, I would think that fixing qt's phonon would be of better use :P
<Riddell> thiago seemed to suggest the patch is the better approach for some reason
<apachelogger> well, global sounds global, if so it would indeed make sense to not use it
<Riddell> it's a one line file which includes that other one
<apachelogger> Riddell: did you talk to Vir about it?
<Riddell> no he's not on IRC, hopefully he'll respond on kde-multimedia
<Riddell> kdelibs5-dev seems uninstallable suddenly in the buildds
<Riddell> this is not going to help with getting in a state to prepare for alpha 1 tomorrow
<\sh> Riddell: what's the reason to push out an alpha at this early stage?
 * \sh really needs to catch up with all the mails
<JontheEchidna> anybody know what james meant in bug 374228? It looks like it was synced already
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 374228 in strigi "Sync strigi 0.6.5-1 (main) from Debian unstable (main)." [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/374228
<davmor2> \sh: what makes you think it's early ;)
<\sh> davmor2: 2009-04-24 and 2009-05-12 it's not that long ago ;)
<Riddell> \sh: to ensure things aren't entirely broken?  we always do one about now
<Sput> hmm... when's the karmic version freeze?
 * Sput should put out quassel-0.5.0 before that
<\sh> Sput: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicReleaseSchedule
<Sput> ah
<davmor2> \sh: yeah but you're talking about Ubuntu time here.  So that's like 2 months worth of coding time :)
<Sput> FeatureFreeze, right?
<Sput> Aug 27th then
<Sput> well, that's a bit time at least :)
<\sh> Riddell: hmm..never experienced that...could be that I'm just out of business for some weeks now :(
<davmor2> \sh: plus it's useful to get a baseline for uds so folks can see how broken, erm wonderful, the new release is :)
<\sh> davmor2: ok..point taken ;)
<james_w> hi
<james_w> should kde-l10n from Debian be synced?
<Riddell> nope
<Riddell> james_w: here at Kubuntu we have an avertion to 250MB source packages
<james_w> thought so
<james_w> thanks
<Riddell> at least I do after it nearly delayed the first Kubuntu release
<james_w> I'll blacklist it as well then
<Riddell> oh thanks, this'll be the first cycle it's been in unstable with that name
<JontheEchidna> james_w: oh, about the strigi sync, it looks like it's already been synced? I think the bug just was neglected to be closed
<JontheEchidna> unless I'm missing something
<james_w> JontheEchidna: not sure. The scripts just threw it back in my face
<james_w> perhaps I interpreted that wrong
<james_w> rmadison says it hasn't
<JontheEchidna> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/strigi/0.6.5-1
<james_w> ok
<james_w> please close the bug
<JontheEchidna> ok, just wanted to make sure :)
<Quintasan|irssi> grr
<Quintasan|irssi> quassel is dead under kde-nightly
<Quintasan|irssi> kde-nightly-kdepim_20090508+svn965433-0neon1_amd64.deb fails to install
<james_w> it appears that amarok and juk are keeping taglib in main
<james_w> taglib was synced, and has new Build-Depends
<james_w> which means it will fail to rebuild without MIRs for those
<james_w> therefore I come here to nag about MIRs
<james_w> if anyone sees any flaws in my logic then please redirect me accordingly
<james_w> it seems to be a trio of librcd, librcc and enca
<Riddell> your logic seems logical
<Quintasan|irssi> lol
<Riddell> we also need a MIR for kdenetwork
<james_w> plus there is libindi/libfli1 to sort out
<james_w> though there may be no actual MIRs required there as indi is in main
<Riddell> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/MainInclusionReportEnca  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/MainInclusionReportLibrcd https://wiki.kubuntu.org/MainInclusionReportLibrcc
<Riddell> james_w: ^^
<james_w> nice, thanks
<james_w> they need ubuntu-mir subscribed first though
<Riddell> done
<james_w> thanks
<JontheEchidna> whee, file conflict bug reports for karmic coming in
<JontheEchidna> If people are running Karmic they should at least check for duplicates :/
<apachelogger> can rsync sync from https?
<Riddell> no, it syncs from rsync
<apachelogger> :S
<apachelogger> ppas need to provide rsync access :D
<apachelogger> :/
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: the ninjas ppa needs a good cleanup
<JontheEchidna> Lunchpad is still doing that timeout thing for me :/ I suppose I can use the workaround
<apachelogger> nasty thingy
<apachelogger> man
<JontheEchidna> ...except the delete page is timing out too
<apachelogger> use another browser
<apachelogger> apt-mirror clearly doesn't support https + auth
<apachelogger> must not be ruby
<lex79> I need advice for the name of new plasmoid package
<lex79> plasma-widget-drop-to-imageshack
<lex79> or
<JontheEchidna> plasma-widget-drop2ftp is what we did for the ftp one
<lex79> plasma-widget-droptoimageshack
<lex79> or upstream name
<lex79> plasma-widget-drop2imageshack
<JontheEchidna> hmm
<lex79> one, two or three? :)
<Riddell> plasma-widget-drop2imageshack if upstream is drop2imageshack
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: is that make thingy backported yet?
<lex79> okey
<apachelogger> hm... that apt-mirror thingy is weird indeed, it auths properly but doesn't know it auths thus gets a wrong cache directory :D
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: the makestatus applet? I filed the backport request less than an hour ago
<JontheEchidna> so soon :)
<apachelogger> slow that is :P
<lex79> uhmmm, no..upstream is drop to imageshack, so plasma-widget-droptoimageshack
<lex79> JontheEchidna: http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Drop+To+Imageshack?content=104592
<lex79> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/Drop2Imageshack?content=100881
<lex79> LoL
<lex79> the first is better
<JontheEchidna> it seems that whenever X crashes at all it takes down ksmserver with it (bug 332811)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 332811 in kdebase-workspace "ksmserver crashed with SIGSEGV in <signal handler called>()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/332811
<JontheEchidna> my question is, should it be reasonable to expect ksmserver to crash when X crashes?
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<apachelogger> ksmserver probably should detect that X died and quit
<apachelogger> rather than running into a bogus segment and go down like titanic
<JontheEchidna> it looks like it is dying as it is catching X's crash signal
<apachelogger> where does that signal come from?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: anyway, talk to some kdelibs dood in kde-devel
<apachelogger> uh uh uh
<apachelogger> there is a bug
<a|wen> a bug? oh, how could that happen :P
<apachelogger> python!
<apachelogger> :P
<apachelogger> Packages* files are all b0rked in private ppas
<apachelogger> no wonder apt-mirror ain't getting any grip on packages :D
<a|wen> heh
<apachelogger> and no cprov to fix it around :|
<apachelogger> ryanakca: any news on the wiki theme?
 * apachelogger pokes JontheEchidna in the nose
<apachelogger> when I said cleanup I didn't mean empty it :P
<JontheEchidna> what did we need that was still in there?
<lex79> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/plasma-widget-droptoimageshack
<apachelogger> anything, I was looking into mirror capabilties for binary QA :P
<apachelogger> kubotu: np
<kubotu> apachelogger listened to "Phantom, Part II" by Justice 45 hours ago; see http://www.last.fm/user/apachelogger for more
<apachelogger> still broken
<apachelogger> Nightrose: is beta1's last.fm login broken or something?
<Nightrose> yes
<Nightrose> should be fixed with beta 2
<apachelogger> cool
<apachelogger> did they change protocal again?
<Nightrose> dunno what the problem was exactly sorry
<apachelogger> well, it worked until 45 hours ago :D
 * apachelogger pokes JontheEchidna into packaging b2
<Nightrose> umm then something else is wrong
<Nightrose> already packaged ;-)
<apachelogger> uhm
<apachelogger> where?
<Nightrose> his ppa
<apachelogger> hmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: why not ninjas?
 * apachelogger would find that more useful :P
<a|wen> 2.0.90 = beta1 ?
<Nightrose> yes
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> crash on startup
<apachelogger> \o/
<Nightrose> bah
<Nightrose> damn
<Nightrose> apachelogger: do you have qtscriptbindings installed?
<apachelogger> yus
<Nightrose> and at the right place?
<apachelogger> it happens before that crap gets initialized
<a|wen> ~np
<kubotu> awenning is listening to "The Scientist" by Coldplay [A Rush of Blood to the Head, 2006]; see http://www.last.fm/user/awenning for more
<apachelogger> right after it loads sqlcollection.so
<apachelogger> maybe my db is busted
<Nightrose> hmmmmm
<a|wen> hmm, beta1 looks to work fine with last.fm here
<apachelogger> a|wen: yeah, I just noticed that I downgraded to 2.0.2
<a|wen> :P
<apachelogger> which of course raises the question why 2.0.2 fails to lastfmify
<Nightrose> ah well then the problem was in 2.0.2 and not beta 1
<Nightrose> one of them had problems
<apachelogger> huh
<apachelogger> huuuuuuuh
<apachelogger> so, I moved my amarok data folder => still crash
<apachelogger> moved back and removed all amarok configs => still crash
<Nightrose> not good
<apachelogger> what do we know now: all b0rked
<Nightrose> apachelogger: can you show Nikolaj a backtrace?
<apachelogger> Need to get 109MB of archives.
 * Nightrose needs to do some uni stuff to get anything done at all today
<apachelogger> wooohooo
<apachelogger> apt-mirror is worky
<apachelogger> not so good though
<apachelogger> it will retry every package no matter whether the md5sum changed or not
<apachelogger> which is IMHO a waste of time and a waste of bandwith
<Nightrose> folks anyone here who can help me make my firefox show useful programs for "open with" in the download dialog?
<Nightrose> it being empty is meh
<apachelogger> install gnome
<apachelogger> though that might indeed suggest gnome apps instead
<apachelogger> I think the only feasable solution is not to use firefox
<Nightrose> yea - not actually what i want ;-)
<Nightrose> not an option either ;-)
<apachelogger> though Tonio was looking into working around the problem
<apachelogger> dunno if he got anything useful yet
<apachelogger> it certainly is a PITA to get that working at all
<Nightrose> ok i'll poke him
<Nightrose> thx
<seele> ScottK: ping
<apachelogger> !info apturl
<ubottu> apturl (source: apturl): install packages using the apt protocol. In component main, is optional. Version 0.3.3ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 17 kB, installed size 228 kB
<apachelogger> Tscheesy:
<Tscheesy> yes.. usefull, is worth to get into the Distri IMO
<apachelogger> hmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<apachelogger> a) it is gnome-only
<apachelogger> b) it should already include into KDE
<apachelogger> bug 227622
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 227622 in apturl "apturl protocol support for KDE" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/227622
<apachelogger> also see bug 293533
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 293533 in apturl "Better KDE (non-gnome) support for apturl (Was: shouldnt hard depend on synaptic (KDE))" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/293533
 * Lure notices svn commit for hidden network fix in plasma-network-management, hopes someones packages it for jaunty
<a|wen> Lure: commit rev.?
<Tscheesy> apachelogger :  so a protocol seems still be necesary for apt
<Lure> a|wen: 966608
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> sec
<Lure> a|wen: wstephanson completely re-did hidden stuff
 * Lure has hopes...
<a|wen> Lure: well, then you are committet to a day of pure testing of it ;)
<apachelogger> apturl: /usr/share/services/apturl.protocol
<apachelogger> Tscheesy: it's KDE 3 only
<Tscheesy> ah
<janmalte> http://forum.kde.org/kontact-kaddressbook-shows-annoying-email-popup-t-46600.html
<Lure> a|wen: I will test my hidden+wpa2-enterprise+peap+mschapv2 - this is what I have at work
<janmalte> When will a fixed be released?
<apachelogger> which is funny though :D
<Lure> a|wen: and wpa2-personal at home
<janmalte> it is more then just annoying
<apachelogger> the fix was committed in september
<apachelogger> at which time we had no KDE 3 anymore :P
<apachelogger> so it actually was not fixed at any point :P
<a|wen> Lure: if you can get those two to work, i'll be hugely impressed :)
<a|wen> but i'm an optimist anyway
<apachelogger> Tscheesy: please reopen the first bug and comment that this was only fixed for KDE 3
<Tscheesy> i'll do ;)
<Lure> a|wen: wpa2-personal works, but it is not hidden
<ryanakca> apachelogger: No, sadly. Nobody from security ever replied...
<Lure> a|wen: complex one does not work (just with nm-applet), but I have high hopes as there are positive reports with same combination, just not hidden newtork
<a|wen> Lure: do you think everything has stabilized again after the rewriting-hidden?
<apachelogger> ryanakca: I told you, they are busy bees :)
<Lure> a|wen: hard to say - I have just seen the commit
<a|wen> hehe ... then maybe it needs a little more time ;)
<ryanakca> apachelogger: :)
<Lure> a|wen: _wstephenson is the person to ask (in #plasma or in #kde-devel)
<a|wen> Lure: if you can get upstream to be satisfied that it is re-stabilized after rewriting it sometime soon, i'll update the "plasma widget to test"
 * Lure is getting svn checkout in order to try local build...
<a|wen> Lure: i can throw a build in my PPA for you with -dbg package and all
<Lure> a|wen: make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop.
<Lure> it seems I got rusty in my build-from-svn skips ;-)
<Lure> a|wen: if you can do ppa dance, I would be more than happy to test
<a|wen> Lure: uploading in progress...
<Lure> a|wen: you are fast!
<a|wen> heh ... that is why there is no need to local-build it and mess up your system :P
<a|wen> Lure: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-experimental/+archive/ppa <--- sometime soon
<a|wen> sry, https://launchpad.net/~andreas-wenning/+archive/experimental
<Lure> a|wen: ok, will test wpa2-personal now and problematic combination tommorow morning at work
<Lure> a|wen: thanks for packaging
<a|wen> Lure: cool; if both those work without any problems (and you can test using a cable as well) i'll surely put it in the normal test-run
<Lure> a|wen: ok, will report back on results (including cable)
<a|wen> perfect ... just ping me here (in the hope that my connection doesn't break while i'm away)
<JontheEchidna> lex79: could you test bug 360794 with Qt 4.5.1 please?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 360794 in qt4-x11 "linguist-qt4 crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/360794
<lex79> yes, now take phone :)
<Riddell> so, how's our packages doing?
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> Riddell: can we haz kde integration for ubuntuone? :P
<nixternal> apachelogger: dropbox-daemon :p
<Riddell> not that I know of
<Nightrose> ubuntuone works ok here in kde
<Nightrose> uses dolphin and konqueror
 * Nightrose is quite impressed
<Riddell> oh good, that's an improvement from when I tried it
<Nightrose> sabdfl: ^ very nice!
<Nightrose> the install process could be improved though
 * apachelogger notes that it is installing half the gnome stack on his laptop which is running low on disk space anyway
<Nightrose> hmmm didn't do it here
<Nightrose> maybe because i already have it all on my pc
<apachelogger> oh well
<apachelogger> it depends on apturl
<nixternal> hrmm, maybe I should setup the ubuntu one then
<apachelogger> and since I found out earlier that apturl is gnome only
<apachelogger> it will obviuosly pull in loads of that
<nixternal> I think I trust sabdfl with my data over people I don't know :)
<apachelogger> agreed :D
<Nightrose> hehe
 * Nightrose wishes she had enough diskspace for it on her eeepc
<apachelogger>  hm
<apachelogger> I like how the .deb is not wgettable
<apachelogger> hm, no too many deps for my system :(
<Nightrose> a|wen: it seems network manager applet can connect to hidden networks now
<ryanakca> apachelogger: *grin* ... lovely how Canonical has enough time to setup a big project like Ubuntu One but it takes (a few days under) two months and counting to get a measly wiki theme installed :/
<Nightrose> might be time for a new snapshot to give it some testing in a day or two
<lex79> JontheEchidna: for now in kphotoalbum we keep libkdcrw3?
<ryanakca> Mind you, I guess Ubuntu One brings in money whereas a wiki doesn't... but still...
<JontheEchidna> lex79: So it's not detecting 7?
<apachelogger> nah nah, kubuntu wiki doesn't :P
<JontheEchidna> because it's not detecting libkdcraw3 either
<lex79> JontheEchidna: no
<lex79> PKGCONFIG() indicates that libkdcraw is not installed (install the package which contains libkdcraw.pc if you want to support this feature)
<apachelogger> ryanakca: I actually think it is a good thing if it gets done at some point
<Sput> what is ubuntu one?
<apachelogger> Sput: web storage/sync stuff like dropbox
<apachelogger> ubuntuone.com
<Sput> k
<ryanakca> ``Ubuntu One is a portfolio of online services designed around the Ubuntu desktop experience. This means that Ubuntu users will soon have a suite of tools that
<ryanakca> +fully link all their desktops with personal and easy-to-use cloud services.''
<apachelogger> ryanakca: it's not like it is ugent ... we don't have much of a visual apeal anyway ;-)
<ryanakca> Sorry for the paste :)
<ryanakca> apachelogger: No, it isn't urgent... but it is discouraging.
<apachelogger> well, you know the option
<apachelogger> get a server, get an admin, get a wiki, get some openid integration to launchpad, be happy
<lex79> JontheEchidna: switch to 7,  we take care of after ok?
<JontheEchidna> sounds good
<apachelogger> ryanakca: still I would consider this overhead a much greater problem than waiting for a security review on wiki theme
<apachelogger> which TBH seems kinda weird anyway
<ryanakca> overhead being Ubuntu One?
<ryanakca> Or getting a new server, etc?
<apachelogger> ryanakca: being maintaining an own wiki
<ryanakca> Yes. Much cheaper just to wait it out...
<apachelogger> ryanakca: just poke someone on IRC
<ryanakca> Where's Hobb.see and her PSOD when you need her ? :)
<ryanakca> apachelogger: I will tomorrow morning, everybody's gone home
 * apachelogger sends Hobbsee some vFlowers so she will be in a good mood when ryanakca asks her about the PSOD
<ryanakca> What happened to it?
<apachelogger> I couldn't tell
<lex79> JontheEchidna launchpad bug 375082
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 375082 in kphotoalbum "New upstream release 4.0" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/375082
<lex79> upload please ;)
<lex79> JontheEchidna: linguist-qt4 still crashes
#kubuntu-devel 2009-05-12
<seaLne> i think something during pre release of jaunty ment i ended up with a gtk password prompt from kpackagekit is there a known fix?
 * seaLne watches the instructions for ubuntu one fail miserably on kubuntu :(
<seaLne> the install page is scarily lacking in details
 * seaLne presumes he is not the first to notice the lack of QA in this
<Nightrose> seaLne: seele had that in her kpackagekit review as well
<Nightrose> she fixed it by installing another package
<Nightrose> don't remember which one but check her slides
<Nightrose> should be in there
<Nightrose> and let me know which one it was so i can install it here as well :D
<seaLne> heh, i know its a pre release problem because its fine on machine installed later than this one :)
<Nightrose> my upgrade has the problem as well
<Nightrose> without any pre-release versions
<seaLne> oh?
<ScottK> seele: Pong
<seaLne> i gave up and did a clean install on my work machine upgrading with pre releases from hoary over the years had its tole
<Nightrose> hehe
<Nightrose> i think i upgraded this one since gutsy
<Nightrose> sometimes prerelease sometimes not
<txwikinger> Is it me, or does the ubuntu one installation does not work with konqueror
<Riddell> it won't work if it uses apt-url
<nellery> txwikinger: you could just install it manually instead of clicking the link
<txwikinger> well.. it works with firefox
<txwikinger> I just wondered if it is only on my machine
<nellery> txwikinger: the instructions say
<nellery> Note: If you're using a non-Firefox web browser, you can install the client by going to System » Administration » Synaptic Package Manger and searching for ubuntuone-client
<txwikinger> nellery: hehe... reading instructions? I must have lost that ability long time ago ;)
<nellery> txwikinger: heheh well I completely missed out the big INSTALL button and just installed it manually
<txwikinger> :D
<seele> ScottK: have you been following the discussion on the ayatana ml? i'm confused about some of the functionality they are talking about
<seele> ScottK: it doesnt seem like it will be compatible with any kde system
<ScottK> seele: I have been trying to follow it.  I tend to agree.
<a|wen> Nightrose: too slow; new snapshot already packed in my personal PPA https://launchpad.net/~andreas-wenning/+archive/experimental , Lure would give it a quick test that it wasn't completely broken before it is sent out to a lot of people; but you're welcome to give it a try :)
<a|wen> of course including the claimed "working with hidden network part" ... snapshot taken 2½ hours before you asked ;)
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: hiding.  And asleep ;)
<Nightrose> a|wen: wow - i'm impressed :D
<Lure> a|wen: hidden+wpa2-enterprise+peap+mschapv2 works for the first time with plasma-network-manager!
<Lure> a|wen: I think your test package is more than ready for wider testing
<a|wen> Lure and Nightrose: sounds almost like we have a winner already :) ... I'll upload and send out a notice later today
<crouic> hello
<Lure_> a|wen: yes, I am more than happy with this version
 * Lure_ is currently connected both to wire and wireless
<a|wen> great :)
<chakersito> hi! i have a problem with the update of KDE4.2.3
<chakersito> when I run in the console a comand with _sudo_ I got this error
<chakersito> Could not start ksmserver. Check yout installation
<chakersito> and the KDM restart
<fabo> Riddell: thks for the mails on -talk
<fabo> I merged phonon stuff
<fabo> btw, I think you should merge firebird/ibase stuff as I rememember a launchpad bug requesting it.
<fabo> Riddell: wrt to phonon global issue, I guess it's a Qt bug and should be fixed there instead of fixing all others packages
<Mamarok> hi all
<Mamarok> once upon a time, there were Qt 4.5 packages available for Intrepid, but I can't remember on which PPA...
<Mamarok> I need those desperately :(
<apachelogger> bug 375145
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 375145 in ubuntuone-client "ubuntuone should have a kde client" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/375145
<apachelogger> kwwii: https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-art <= description typo ... should be Qt instead of QT ;-)
<\sh_> moins
<kwwii> apachelogger: thanks, I'll change it
<fabo> Riddell: thiago fixed phonon global issue
<Riddell> fabo: yeah saw that, I reverted my the commits I made to KDE SVN
<Riddell> fabo: are you going to follow the packaging naming I used for phonon from qt?
<fabo> Riddell: libqt4-phonon ?
<fabo> yes
 * fabo goes to lunch
<Riddell> groovy
<mok0> Why do some apps have several icons in the K-menu?
<mok0> For example: k3b
<ScottK> I only have one.
<mok0> Hmm
<mok0> ScottK, did you upgrade or make a fresh install?
<ScottK> Upgrade.
<mok0> ScottK, do you know if the .desktop entries are cached somewhere?
<ScottK> No idea.  Sorry.
 * ScottK just slams this stuff into pacakges - doesn't know how all the bits actually work.
<mok0> ScottK, he, you're not the only one I think :-)
<mok0> ScottK, do you know why "hicolor" is special theme? It seems to be default
<ScottK> That should be a fallback.
<mok0> ScottK, I see
<mok0> ScottK, common for no matter what theme?
<ScottK> Common for when whatever theme you are using doesn't provide something.
<ScottK> Oxygen should be the default theme.
<mok0> ScottK, sounds reasonable... except, it should be called "default" or "fallback" or something...
<mok0> The following helped clean up my K-menu: right-click on it, select menu-editor -> Edit -> Restore to System Menu
<mok0> ... and also: sudo update-icon-caches /usr/share/icons/hicolor
<seele> hmm.. i installed notify-osd, but how to i turn it on?
<Riddell> run gnome?
<seele> oh, it requires gnome? it doesnt work in kde yet?
<seele> why didnt it pull gnome in as a dependency then?
<Riddell> I don't know I was just guessing, you'd need to be running an app that uses it at least, like pidgen
<seele> ugh
<seele> how am i supposed to evaluate this compared to kde notifications if it doesnt work with kde apps yet..
<Riddell> well run it from a gnome app and note the differences.  that notifications don't work cross desktop is one of the more fiddly problem I hope the dx team will solve
<ScottK> seele: You can use notify-send to send yourself notifications.
<ScottK> That requires another package, but it'll tell you which one the first time you try it.
<seele> ScottK: thanks
<ScottK> No problem.
<seele> hmm.. am i missing something else? that doesn't look right. it's just a regular notification with a close button
 * seele gives up
<apachelogger> seele: I would just install an ubuntu VM :D
<apachelogger> ryanakca: btw, will we ever get a proper tour for kubunt.org?
<Tonio_> hi there !
<Riddell> resalut Tonio_
<cbr> anybody else using screen with the new profiles stuff?
<agateau> seele: the easiest way to try notify-osd is:
<agateau> killall notification-daemon
<agateau> /usr/lib/notify-osd/notify-osd
<agateau> Then "notify-send <something>"
<ScottK> seele: Based on Mark's reply to you on Ayatana, I guess KDE doesn't have a notification system.
<seele> ScottK: heavens forbid anyone care about anything besides ubuntu
<seele> agateau: ah, that worked. thanks
<Mamarok> is there a way to convince Strigi to run in Jaunty? I can start nepomuk, but no way to get Strigi running
<Riddell> must admit I've not tried
<Riddell> tried strigi-client?
<lex79> Mamarok: have you read? http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3102231.0
<lex79> in my system Strigi works after that workaround
<Mamarok> lex79: that's what I was doing, but I must have missed a step somewhere, sec
 * ScottK notes on http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-karmic/ he seems to be the only one signed up for Kubuntu stuff.
<Mamarok> lex79: well, now I could start Strigi, but I get an error message:
<Mamarok> Failed to contact Strigi Indexer....
<lex79> ignore it and try to restart the system
<Mamarok> Could not get owner of name 'org.kde.nepomuk.services.nepomukstrigiservice': no such name
<Mamarok> ok, restart the whole system or only KDE?
<lex79> same here but strigi works :) try only kde
<apachelogger> ScottK: you probably should mail the list with it
<ScottK> If I cared enough, sure.
<Mamarok> hm, that's actually another bug in Jaunty: I can't log out properly, have to go to a console and kill kdm
<apachelogger> ScottK: man...
<ScottK> Well currently if it wasn't for bad attitude, I'd have no attitude at all.
<apachelogger> ScottK: you really need a time out
<ScottK> Yeah, well I'm pretty sure that's what my conclusion will be after UDS.
<apachelogger> I recommend taking one in any case, there is nothing like a good shift in perspective by getting as far away from everything as possible :)
<Riddell> maybe I need to subscribe to specs I registered
 * txwikinger_work wishes he finally finds some time again for kubuntu
<Riddell> txwikinger_work: life in canada not as boring as in Birmingham?
<txwikinger_work> Riddell: yes
<txwikinger_work> and I have two jobs resulting in 12h per day work
<Riddell> now why doesn't that surprise me
<txwikinger_work> Riddell: You know Bham far too well, I guess
 * txwikinger_work thinks about an ubuntuone plasmoid
<seele> what does YMMV stand for in conversation?
<Riddell> your milage may very
<Riddell> roughly  "it should work this way, it has in my experience, but it might not quite when you try it"
<Sput> seele: FYI, Quassel already speaks the Galago protocol (which should work with the old gNOme notification daemon as well as Ayatana) already if KDE integration is disabled
<Sput> I think for 0.5 I'll explore that a bit more, as well as the new-style KDE systray, and allow it for KDE integration as well (optionally)
 * seele tries to parse this email
<seele> i still dont understand what mark is saying
<seele> > 2) will notification display systems be interchangable in Karmic?
<seele> >
<seele> They are already interchangeable. YMMV, on Ubuntu we will only test with
<seele> notify-osd.
<Sput> seele: as I understand it, Atayana is another implementation of the Galago dbus protocol, so apps that that notify via dbus will work with it
<Sput> from the app point of view, it doesn't matter what sits on the other end of the dbus bus
<Sput> and that was slightly tautological now :)
<seele> right, and assumingly kde notifications will plug into the ayatana thing
<Sput> I'd doubt that
<Sput> unless KDE agrees to use the Galago spec
<Sput> which they don't, because it's too limited
<Riddell> it's not far off as I understand it, it just needs galago to agree to use the KDE changes
<Sput> yes, it's an extended galago API in the KDE namespace
<Sput> apps that use knotify directly, however, would need knotify to plug into it. I would be surprised if KDE upstream decided to support that; however, certain distros might patch that in :)
<seele> if/when galago agrees to use the kde changes, will ubuntu use that spec? i thought they made modifications to galago and so it would still be out of sync?
<ScottK> Sput: Unfortunately the actions in your notifications won't be supported by notify-osd.
<Sput> ScottK: well, the dbus interface supports actions, and Quassel offers an action
<Sput> if the daemon doesn't display them, that's a different matter
<ScottK> Sput: Yes, and it appears Canonical's position is that you should notice their implementation is incomplete and not offer them.
<Sput> that is an interesting position :)
<Sput> I'd need to figure out if they offer a capability value for that
<ScottK> Considering 0.5 will support notifications with actions to move to another place in the app, that seems pretty invasive to me.
<ScottK> They do.
<Sput> we already use those for figuring out if HTML needs to be escaped or not
 * ScottK wonders how long it will be before an upstream 'supports' this by just not doing notifications if there are no actions (your notification library doesn't meet our minumum requirements, so no notifications for you).
<ScottK> That's spec compliant in exactly the same way notify-osd is.
<Sput> for Quassel it's not a major change. the action is an additional feature that is treated exactly like a click on the bubble anyway
<Sput> incidentally, we need the button only because KDE fails to handle bubble clicks properly :)
<seele> so in order for kde notifications to use the notify-osd, kde needs to use the galago spec, otherwise the notifications will continue to appear the same way as they do now?
<Sput> and as a visual hint that there's something to click on
<ScottK> For Karmic I'm looking at providing both KDE'ified and non-KDE'ified versions.
<Sput> seele: that's how I would understand it
<ScottK> Right, but notify-osd doesn't support clicking on the bubble.
<Sput> well, that's the distro's loss then
<Sput> :/
 * apachelogger ain't gonna accept any loss anymore
<ScottK> Agreed.
<seele> if kde does use the galago spec (or they get it updates, whatever) will you be able to choose to use notify-osd or notify-kde (whatever it is called)? because in theory all notifications should work perfectly fine regardless of the display
<apachelogger> enough loss for the next 5 or 6 development cycles we had :P
<seele> and when notify-osd is shipped with kubuntu karmic next fall, will we get an option somewhere so that users can select which way they want to handle notifications?
 * seele should probably just ml this for everyone to comment on
<Sput> afaik, KNotify actually already allows registering other clients. the new plasma systray, for example, plugs into it replacing the old-style bubbles
<ScottK> seele: Mark seems pretty determined that actions are evil.
 * Sput needs to run though
<seele> ScottK: forget actions for the moment
<seele> i'm asking if people will be able to switch to KDE-style notifications if they have the choice or not
<seele> regardless if they have actions on them or not
<apachelogger> depends on the implementation
<seele> will upstream's experience be preserved
<ScottK> seele: I think it's fundamental to the utliity of application notifications.
<ScottK> seele: That's also a good question.
 * Sput thinks that's a political issue - will kubuntu be allowed to not patch KNotify to be broken :)
<apachelogger> ultimately notify-osd would be implemented via a plasma widget that binds to the appropriate dbus stuff and thus binds knotify to notify-osd
<rickspencer3> seele: good discussion for UDS
<ScottK> seele: I think that upstream KDE's notification experience is already very good and it would be a poor use of resources to make Kubuntu use something else.
<apachelogger> so basically it will just have to eat knotify input and throw it out to notify-osd
<rickspencer3> btw, in Ubuntu, we have a session that you can log in with that gives closer to default GNOME experience
<ScottK> rickspencer3: In Kubuntu we don't need that and are generally happy for it.
<rickspencer3> perhaps Kubuntu would want to have a system like that
<Sput> ooh, optional crippling :D
<Sput> anyway, I'm gone for now.
<ScottK> See you later.
<rickspencer3> It's not crippling, it's just choice for the few users who care about having more of a default GNOME experience
<rickspencer3> seele: also, I think the KDE developer on the Dx team wants to figure out with sebas, etc... how best to proceed, so good discussion topic for UDS
<txwikinger_work> GNOME experience on a KDE desktop?
<apachelogger> rickspencer3: well, for GNOME it is not crippling, for KDE it might very well be since both the plasma notification as well as the knotification class itself leave the developer with a lot greater choice of what he wants the notification to look like
 * txwikinger_work rather has a KDE experience
<rickspencer3> but what I'm saying is, that you are assuming that it will be separate from KDE, and not part of KDE ... we don't know how they will end up working with upstream on it
<seele> rickspencer3: also, is there any user research or testing planned for the notification system? there's an awful lot of design going on without any validation
<rickspencer3> seele: yes
<seele> now people are talking about finer details like delay length
<rickspencer3> you should connect with ivanka in #ayatana
<ScottK> rickspencer3: Is any of it going to be published?
<rickspencer3> I only know that the next step in the plan is to have a discussion at UDS
<ScottK> rickspencer3: I hope it is in fact discussion and not just disclosure of pre-ordained decisions.
<rickspencer3> regarding notify-osd and KDE/Kubuntu
<apachelogger> seele: IMHO that is also something the application developer should be deciding
<apachelogger> depending on what the application spits out you might want longer or shorter delay
<seele> apachelogger: yes, the responsibility could be put on the application developer because they are the domain expert. and hopefully know how long someone would want to see their app's message
<rickspencer3> apachelogger: I believe it may be dynamic depending on text length, not sure thoguh
<seele> but i think ubuntu is trying to "fix" all of the app notifications at once
 * seele coughs *context*
<apachelogger> seele: well, that is a quite good target for gnome :D
<seele> when is karmic feature freeze?
<apachelogger> rickspencer3: that is still too unprecise
<rickspencer3> seele: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicReleaseSchedule
<rickspencer3> apachelogger: could be
<seele> thanks
<apachelogger> also, by seting a general delay either depending on lenght or just use the same for everything
<apachelogger> you prevent users from setting own delays
<rickspencer3> I believe that is an empirical question and will let the user researchers test that out
<ScottK> rickspencer3: If research is just going on now, it sounds like Karmic +1 would be a much more reasonable target for implementation.
<rickspencer3> in my experience, application developers are too generous in how important they believe their apps are for users, so given the option, they'll always turn it up to 11
<apachelogger> rickspencer3: those are issues that should be treated individually though
<rickspencer3> apachelogger: perhaps
<apachelogger> that is like... because arora got rendering problems with the oxygen style you enforce plastique because it works for arora and all other Qt applications
<apachelogger> a bloody workaround IMHO :P
<rickspencer3> I can say this:
<seele> rickspencer3: kde peoples say that their galago messages have gone into a black hole. is there some other way they can work to update the spec?
<rickspencer3> I believe that the KDE developers on Dx team really wants to work with the Kubuntu and KDE communities
<ScottK> Right, but they are implementers, not designers.
<apachelogger> seele: fd.o ... there just needs to be a discussion between gnome, kde and possibly distributions to establish a spec
<ScottK> Most of the issues we are discussing are design issues.
<rickspencer3> so I would advise engaging with a positive attitude and not harping on the past (that he wasn't part of anyway)
<apachelogger> because the galago spec is no approved spec anyway
<apachelogger> so fd.o could just use it as a starting point and create a real cross desktop notification spec
<seele> apachelogger: the problem is the galago maintainer.. kde has been trying to communicate with him for a while for that exact reason
<agateau> seele: our plan regarding galago and kde specs is to ensure notify-osd can handle both
<apachelogger> seele: they don't need his approval to implement an fd.o spec
<agateau> seele: and also work on fdo to achieve consensus on a unified spec
<apachelogger> if he does not respond they should just go ahead and establish discussion between the affected parties and leave galago out of the loop
<agateau> seele: notify-osd is going to be turned into a common library for all the desktop generic code
<agateau> and two binaries: one for gnome and one for kde
<ScottK> rickspencer3: I think if the disucssion is about what should be implemented for Kubuntu to improve the user experience for Kubuntu users we can move forward just fine.  I don't think discussions around replicating what was done for Ubuntu in Kubuntu will go well.
<agateau> at the moment, we are experimenting with using plasma rendering for the kde binary
<agateau> so it would follow plasma themes on kde
<seele> agateau: there was a previous question about kde implementation and if notify-osd and knotify can cooexist so that users can switch between them
<agateau> seele: yes I think they can coexist
<agateau> right now knotify works like this:
 * txwikinger_work gets an headache
<apachelogger> they are not doing the same thing anyway?
<txwikinger_work> co-exists means more resource wastage?
<ScottK> I don't think the notify-osd notifications look at all good in a KDE environment.
<apachelogger> knotify is not only about visible notification
<ScottK> txwikinger_work: Not necessarily.
<apachelogger> it's also doing sound and log and actions and whatnot
<agateau> seele: if there is someone listening on org.kde.VisualNotification dbus, send it to it
<txwikinger_work> ScottK: ok ;)
<agateau> seele: otherwise show an old school passive ugly popup
<agateau> seele: right now plasma systray provides an implementation of org.kde.VisualNotification
<agateau> seele: which shows plasma notifications
<seele> right
<agateau> seele: if you disable this (there is an option in the plasma systray dialog)
<agateau> you fallback to old school popup
<agateau> the idea is to make it possible to switch between plasma notifications and notify-osd notifications
<agateau> at run time
<seele> ok
<agateau> at least that's my idea, given the constraint I have
<agateau> seele: will you be at uds?
<seele> agateau: no
<rickspencer3> seele: you'll be able to call in though right?
<agateau> too bad :/
<seele> rickspencer3: hopefully for most of the sessions unless i get meetins scheduled
<rickspencer3> it would be good if we can get you connected, at least for that discussion
<rickspencer3> I can change the schedule around if needed to ensure there are no conflicts for you
<agateau> to avoid confusions: knotify won't be affected by notify-osd
<seele> it looks like i might have a meeting on tuesday morning (EST), but it is a phone call and hopefully wont run into the first kubuntu session
<agateau> you will still have the classic kde notification configuration system
<seele> will that notification system control notifications for notify-osd?
<agateau> with ability to play sound and other actions
<txwikinger_work> yeah... and speech synthesis
<seele> e.g. turn them off or add a sound, etc.
<agateau> what will happen is that when knotify wants to show a visual notification, notify-osd will do it
<seele> ok
<apachelogger> seele: take a look at the notifications module in systemsettings
<apachelogger> everything you can control there is knotify
<seele> yes, i'm familiar with it
<apachelogger> notify-osd would just replace what plasma is doing :)
<ScottK> agateau: I guess I don't see the point in switching to a different system.  I think it would be better to make improvements in what we have now.
<agateau> ScottK: that is not a decision i can take :/
<ScottK> I understand.
<ScottK> If that decision has been taken it would be useful to know.
<agateau> I tried to lobby for using/extending plasma notification system, but failed
<agateau> Now I am going to concentrate on making notify-osd on kde rocks as much as possible
<agateau> (or suck as less as possible, depending on your pov)
<ScottK> Well traditionally Kubuntu Council would take such a decision for Kubuntu.
<ScottK> If that's been overturned, I think it should be said.
<apachelogger> sabdfl: ^
<agateau> I am not very aware of the way things are decided atm
<agateau> that's just how I understand things
<ScottK> Of course.
<ScottK> Maybe rickspencer3 knows.
<rickspencer3> I'm in a meeting now, I'll ping you back soon
<rickspencer3> back for a moment
<rickspencer3> so "who decides"?
<rickspencer3> I don't think anything has really changed
<rickspencer3> I expect the Kubuntu Council is still the governing body for Kubuntu
<rickspencer3> that said, I would recommend striving to be easy to work with and thoughtful about the needs of *all* stakeholders
<Nightrose> can someone summarize what the new system would improve (for varying meanings of improve) for us? so far I have heard about taking away actions from notifications
<Nightrose> is there anything else at the moment?
<ScottK> There is making the systray smaller at the expense of making some apps harder to get to via systray icons
<Nightrose> i see
<agateau> - avoid notification flood
<agateau> (notifications are queued)
<Nightrose> done in plasma as well in 4.3 right?
<agateau> - nice feedback for kmix volume
<ScottK> agateau: Doesn't Knotification in 4.3 have that?
<Nightrose> maybe different
 * txwikinger_work thought so
<agateau> - nice feedback for powerdevil brightness
<agateau> ScottK: possible yes
<agateau> - click through (not everyone likes this one i guess)
<txwikinger_work> is there a notification log?
<agateau> txwikinger: yes, in knotify
<agateau> this does not change
<ScottK> agateau: That's also the 'feature' that makes it so that the thing you do to hold the notification from going away (click) also makes it harder to read (transparent)
<agateau> and there is also ~/.cache/notify-osd
<agateau> ScottK: not sure what you mean
<ScottK> Actually I'm wrong on that.
<ScottK> Just checked it again.
<sebas> <agateau> at the moment, we are experimenting with using plasma rendering for the kde binary
<sebas> Which binary is that?
<ScottK> Actually there is no way to keep the notification from going away with notify-osd.
<agateau> sebas: notify-osd will be split into a library and two binaries, one for gnome and the other for kde
<sebas> Uhm, and the binary does ... ?
<agateau> the work :)
<agateau> right now, notify-osd is a binary
<ScottK> agateau: I think it would be very nice if such a binary gave users of non-KDE apps in a KDE session a native feeling experience with their notifications.
<agateau> which is started when someone talks to org.freedesktop.Notifications
 * sebas would think that a Plasma applet would do the work, in fact I think that a plasma applet *does* the work right now
<sebas> namely the systray
<ScottK> +1
<sebas> So you're saying you install a separate binary to do notifications?
<agateau> yes
<sebas> Why not get the system tray (which really is the notification thing) do that work?
<agateau> ScottK: yes, non kde apps will show their notification the same way kde apps do
<sebas> That's how we're implementing it right now
<agateau> what would we gain doing it this way?
<sebas> - No separate implementation from upstream for once
<sebas> - no separate process running
<sebas> - standard implementation that does it right
<sebas> - sharing of developer resources
<sebas> - feedback from all the people who test KDE
<sebas> - open process, more likely to be merged upstream
<agateau> sebas: as i said earlier, i tried to lobby for using plasma notification rendering on kde, but failed :/
<sebas> - saving of resources both upstream and downstream
<sebas> - no diverging message to app developers
<agateau> so i am left with ensuring notify-osd does not look completly alien on a kde desktop
<ScottK> agateau: That's within Ayatana (I gather).  Kubuntu may have a differing view.
<sebas> agateau: I'm not blaming you, I'm just wondering about the people who take this kind of decision
<sebas> It's not like we didn't go over these issues a couple of times
<agateau> ScottK: yes
<apachelogger> sebas: ubuntu technical board I suppose
<Nightrose> *sigh*
<sebas> That's ... sad.
<ScottK> apachelogger: Nope.
<agateau> sebas: will you be at uds?
<sebas> Yes
<apachelogger> ScottK: so, who is?
<agateau> this would be the right place to try to convince people about doing it this way
<sebas> I've added a systray / notificationarea to the proposed schedule wiki thing
<ScottK> The Ayatana project without reference to Kubuntu or Ubuntu.
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> we don't have to use ayatana :P
<ScottK> I agree.
<Nightrose> well that's the question
<Nightrose> do we?
<ScottK> I'm expecting we'll get told different and that's why I expect to quit after UDS.
<ScottK> I do hope that's not the case.
<Nightrose> that's not acceptable
<Nightrose> ;-)
<apachelogger> well
<txwikinger_work> using ayatana or ScottK quitting?
<sebas> agateau: I feared this much, though I had hoped that people learnt from the mess they now have with GNOME to do it right this time around and not create a fork
<Nightrose> txwikinger: ScottK quitting
 * txwikinger_work agrees
<sebas> And that's exactly what I've been talking about with rickspencer3, jono a while ago during a conf call
<sebas> Then now I see it happened this exact same way is discouraging
 * Nightrose notes that sebas is not the only one in that situation
<sebas> That's true, makes it even more sad
<rickspencer3> hmmm
<Nightrose> hmm
<sebas> It's a lot like "Can we hear your opinion please, it should sound like this: ...., if it doesn't we'll silently ignore it"
<agateau> sebas: I am not that good at convincing people, but I'll support you if you try to convince others about this way of working
<sebas> agateau: I'm not out to convince anybody, really. I'm just damn sure it won't go into plasma this way, because it's broken in three ways:
<sebas> - technically: a separate binary ... oh come on
<sebas> - development behind close doors
<agateau> i mean: convincing canonical to go the plasma way
<sebas> - no obvious feedback from the community and we'll have our implementation by that time
<sebas> I know
<Nightrose> sebas: well there was feedback from the community specifically by you and seele no?
<agateau> i do not believe people aim at integrating this work with plasma :/ but at least it should not require patching it
<sebas> Nightrose: yes, very specifically, and from aseigo as well
<agateau> and users should be able to choose between both solutions
 * txwikinger_work wonders if anyone knows who has what decided anyway
<sebas> And we all told the same story
<apachelogger> txwikinger_work: we don't
 * sebas doesn't decide this kind of stuff btw, I *do* advise how to work with the community
<agateau> txwikinger: i would say canonical design team decided
<sebas> And it's ... slightly different than how things are going
<agateau> design team != dx team
<ScottK> agateau: I think the convincing is rather the other way around.  Ayatana/Canonical needs to either convince the Kubuntu community (represented by the KC) they want this or Canonical will have to choose between overthrowing the Kubuntu governance model or not having Ayatana products in Kubuntu.
<apachelogger> if so, they probably decided before KDE input
<rickspencer3> jeez you guys
<apachelogger> lol
 * txwikinger_work did not know there was a canonical design team
<sebas> Well, it would certainly help if the kubuntu council said "we'll go with the upstream implementation"
<agateau> ScottK: the thing is: now that canonical is funding people to develop kde stuff, they probably want to have more control on kubuntu
<rickspencer3> but nothing has really been discussed yet, right?
<ScottK> agateau: If they do it that way they will lose community developers.
<agateau> ScottK: yes, i guess so
<ScottK> rickspencer3: But apparetly it's already decided.
<rickspencer3> I thought that it would be after the discussion at UDS before the council will decide anything
<Nightrose> rickspencer3: yes nothing decided by the council yet
<sebas> rickspencer3: I understand there are implementation plans already?
<rickspencer3> sebas: sure, who wouldn't think about how to implement something before discussing it?
<sebas> details like "separate binary" sounds like a very detailed plan
<rickspencer3> the next real step is to discuss openly at UDS about how to proceed
<sebas> That's cool, and I'm all ears
<rickspencer3> *if* to proceed
<rickspencer3> great
<agateau> sebas: the "separate binary" plan is not a new plan, it just is how it's going on with notify-osd
<rickspencer3> in the meantime, whenever I enter a discussion here, the conversation turns so negative that I am hesitant to continue engaging
<ScottK> rickspencer3: I think that's the right answer.
<agateau> in the current implementation
<Nightrose> rickspencer3: it comes from not being listed to I think :/  or not noticably being listened to
<ScottK> rickspencer3: It only goes negative after people start talking about decisions already taken.  I'd look in that direction for the root cause of the problem.
<sebas> alright, because we solved this with a lightweight kded module, no bindary needed at all
<rickspencer3> perhaps
<rickspencer3> but whatever the case, let's look forward
<rickspencer3> the Dx team really wants to engage constructively in Karmic
<sebas> rickspencer3: It would be really cool if you guys looked at what we've in KDE 4.3, and get us a couple of things that you'd like to see improved
<rickspencer3> so let's give them the benefit of the doubt and work together in a positive way
<sebas> Then we can work off of an existing implementation and test along the way
<rickspencer3> sebas: who's "you guys" per se?
<sebas> the Plasma team
<sebas> Basically, what's in trunk right now and in beta1 tomorrow
<rickspencer3> hmmm
<rickspencer3> interesting approach
<sebas> It also contains jobs and such, so it's quite a differnet paradigm altogether
<txwikinger_work> I don't see anybody not trying to work positively here
<agateau> sebas: the thing is: design team is dead set on this no-action choice, and plasma team is probably dead-set on supporting actions
<sebas> I can pass this feedback on then, and we see how we can make it smooth
<sebas> agateau: still, that's only a detail of the whole thing
<sebas> If you look at the new systray, it's all waaaaaay beyond that
<rickspencer3> yeah, I think that at UDS it would be good if the Kubuntu/KDE team went in with the goal of educating the Dx guys about where KDE is going relative to where the #ayatana project thinks desktops need design love
<ScottK> rickspencer3 and agateau: I didn't get a chance to write the ayatana list yet, but neon is building KDE trunk to run on Jaunty now if people want to try it out.
<txwikinger_work> constructive criticism cannot be just pushed away by claiming it is negative
<ScottK> Thanks to apachelogger for that.
<agateau> ScottK: nice!
<rickspencer3> txwikinger_work: I'm just telling you how I feel
<rickspencer3> and I'm not particular involved
<ScottK> So there's a easy way to try out what sebas is suggesting.
<rickspencer3> however, I am a good avenue for you guys to build bridges, and also channel resources to help you achieve your goals
<sebas> bbiam
<txwikinger_work> well.. I feel like being criticized for something I am not even doing
<rickspencer3> ScottK: yeah
<agateau> ScottK: by night I am a KDE developer, who builds trunk regularly :)
<rickspencer3> txwikinger_work: I don't think I was directing my feedback to you, sorry about that
<ScottK> agateau: Yes, but many of your compatriots aren't
<agateau> oh but you meant for other members, probably
<agateau> ok
<ScottK> rickspencer3: I'd like to note that the Kubuntu community provides this service and specifically worked to get it going sooner to aid with working with Ayatana.
<rickspencer3> agateau: would be interesting to help the wider ubuntu commununity understand #ayatana goals through the lens of what KDE is doing and trying to do
<ScottK> It's not all negative.
<rickspencer3> ScottK: I didn't say it was *all* negative, but please don't be resistant to my feedback
 * apachelogger worked night shifts too get neon going :D
<agateau> rickspencer3: sorry i don't get what you mean
<rickspencer3> I really want to help, believe it or not
<ScottK> rickspencer3: I've never seen negativity that didn't seem to me to be a reasonable response to lack of communication and working together from Ayatana.  I am (believe it or not) open to seeing it be different.
<rickspencer3> agateau: I think one disconnect is that the ubuntu community is overwhelming GNOME users, so when we discuss ayatana, we see it through a GNOME lens
<rickspencer3> I think someone structuring a view through the KDE lens would be useful
<sebas> What is ayatana?
<agateau> rickspencer3: ok
<ScottK> sebas: That's the new name for Canonical's desktop experience people.
<ScottK> err design team too
<txwikinger_work> rofl
<rickspencer3> sebas: ayatana is the umbrella project for the effort to make the Linux desktop experience the best (better than Mac, etc...)
 * apachelogger finds Windows 7's UX better than Mac's TBH
<agateau> sebas: https://launchpad.net/ayatana
<rickspencer3> sebas: http://www.jonobacon.org/2009/04/22/ayatana/
<apachelogger> !ayatana
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ayatana
 * txwikinger_work wishes the kernel and xorg would be fixed asap.. that would enhance my desktop experience sigh
<apachelogger> tsimpson: that is a bug
<agateau> have to go
<agateau> bye
 * apachelogger hands agateau a cookie for the way and waves
<rickspencer3> bye agateau
 * agateau eats the cookie, thanks!
<sebas> rickspencer3: thinking in terms of "The Linux Desktop" means that there's a common deminator
<rickspencer3> sebas: I dunno
<sebas> which is true technically (same base system), but doesn't make sense from a UI point of view
<rickspencer3> again, I dunno
<rickspencer3> I think #ayatana will get much better discussion on that
<rickspencer3> it's really at the very beginnings, so not sure where it will go
<sebas> rickspencer3: ok, feedback about the current system, and how it relates to Canonical's design vision would be welcome
<rickspencer3> sebas: ack
<sebas> tomorrow, kde 4.3 beta1 will come out
<rickspencer3> I think, though, it would be helpful to structure that
<rickspencer3> as KDE is not the native way that most of us think
<sebas> it has the start of the new systray implementation, jobs merged into the systray (similar to notifications acutally) and does the notifications through knotify
<rickspencer3> I used Kubuntu for a week during the beta of Jaunty, and wouldn't be able to give much feedback beyond the "learnability" of it
<sebas> And we're working on those parts, it would be good to do it together since nobody is helped with two different sytems in parallel
<rickspencer3> I think it would be interesting to see where the ayatana folks see notifications and such going, and comparing that to where KDE sees it going
<sebas> indeed
<rickspencer3> there's probably much more common ground, at least from a Ux pOV
<sebas> yet everybody gets hung up on the "no actions" thing
 * rickspencer3 nods
<sebas> Which is one of those points where the visions are different, but not the only one that's relevant
<rickspencer3> I also think we have to figure out how to reach out the ayatana folks in a way that they understand
<rickspencer3> as KDE is not their "language" so to speak
<txwikinger_work> who is they?
<rickspencer3> txwikinger_work: I think of the ayatana folks as the desing/user research team + the Dx team
<sebas> I was a bit concerned when jono said that he thinks it's OK if Canonical does this kind of design work behind closed doors to be honest
<rickspencer3> Dx = development team that creates new code
<rickspencer3> sebas: hmmm
<rickspencer3> I think *some* of it is behind closed doors because it is for partners
<rickspencer3> but the design team wants to work open but:
<rickspencer3> 1. they don't know how
<rickspencer3> 2. they have a hard time parsing input
<rickspencer3> so starting with the ayatana list and channel was a big step for them
<sebas> Did seele ever get feedback about her points on the actions?
<ScottK> rickspencer3: My perception of that list so far is that they are not open to anything other than more of what they've already done.
<sebas> Those were pretty solid points to me, and a pretty good basis to improve upon
<rickspencer3> she did get feedback, from both mpt and from me
<rickspencer3> when she first wrote the email
<ScottK> seele: ^^?
<rickspencer3> also, it changed the design team approached the whole problem
<rickspencer3> they started thinking about how the desktop as a whole notifies users
<sebas> http://weblog.obso1337.org/2009/response-to-the-proposed-canonical-notification-system/ this is a pretty excellent read
<rickspencer3> yeah
<rickspencer3> seele wrote that after sending it as email
<sebas> Aight :)
<rickspencer3> that's pretty old now, it would be interesting to revisit it now that we have real user feedback, for GNOME at least
<rickspencer3> that lack of actions has gotten no complaints, the main thing is that people with a lot of buddies hate getting bugged whenever a buddy logs on or off
<apachelogger> that would be configurable in KDE anyway
<sebas> That's a configuration issue IMO
<sebas> Heh, right :-)
<rickspencer3> yeah
<rickspencer3> I don't mind, since I don't use IM  anymore ;)
<apachelogger> ScottK: is there actually any work going on for beta1?
<apachelogger> or are the merges not finished yet?
 * sebas just started to user jabber, didn't use IM for a long time
<ScottK> rickspencer3: Did you read laserjock's message on the ayatana list about removing the indicator applet?
<rickspencer3> ScottK: nope
<ScottK> OK.  He makes a pretty good case for the provided alternative to actions being substandard.
<sebas> i'd welcome a button to send me to the right channel in quassel though when someone highlights me ... are you reading this Sput? :)
<ScottK> sebas: Quassel already has that.
<Riddell> apachelogger: I've been concentrating on just getting the merges compiled and installable, but I have kde4libs done for beta 1 and I'll probably put that in a PPA shortly and start on the other base ones
<sebas> I should update it then
 * apachelogger notes that sebas should be following ScottK's blog more closely ;-)
<sebas> apachelogger: or git pull once in a while :P
<apachelogger> Riddell: ok
<ScottK> sebas: You'll need a git version to get it.  Either trunk or the 0.4 branch.
<Nightrose> JontheEchidna: any luck with figuring out the amarok 2.1 beta 2 crash?
<apachelogger> Riddell: btw, we should have a centralized ninja work flow for the next release
<apachelogger> got the important parts already coded
<a|wen> Nightrose: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/PlasmaWidgetNetworkManager/0.0+svn966653-0ubuntu1~ppa1 <-- ready for your test results :)
 * sebas loves quassel devs for being faster than I can make up features for them :)
<nixternal> argh, I decide to not go to UDS and sebas will be there...dangit, I picked the wrong one to miss :)
<Nightrose> a|wen: hope to have a chance to test it at university tomorrow - no wifi here
<sebas> nixternal: :(
<sebas> nixternal: coming to Akademy?
<ScottK> sebas: Also if you miss the action if you click on the systray icon it'll take you to the channel for the last notification.
<apachelogger> a|wen: you should promote it a bit more
<nixternal> unfortunately not...next year I will definitely be there
<apachelogger> a|wen: blogs, dents and possibly poke various people etc.
<nixternal> gotta get a job again, I am going nuts without one
<ScottK> nixternal: What happened to the last one?
 * ScottK must have missed something.
<nixternal> they don't know how to make money
<a|wen> apachelogger: well, go blog :)
<ScottK> nixternal: Ah.  That'll do it.
<nixternal> and if you don't make money, you can't pay your employees
<apachelogger> a|wen: I got a date in 20 minutes and then I will be working til saturday
<ScottK> And employees, oddly enough, expect htat.
<ScottK> htat/that
<nixternal> a friend wants me to move out to cali and work on setting up a system for them based off of the system I helped create...that would mean 18 hour days, and being to far away from my daughter
<a|wen> apachelogger: loads of time ;)
<apachelogger> unfortunately not
<apachelogger> maybe I get to it
<apachelogger> a|wen: get yourself a blog :P
<nixternal> though I guess 18 hour days aren't that bad...I put that much into Kubuntu, KDE, and other stuff I am working on
<a|wen> apachelogger: on the todo ... but feels so stupid getting a blog right now; and then being completely away for 3 weeks...
<nixternal> here is an idea, lets get rid of notifications all together, give everyone just tty1-6 :p
<apachelogger> doens't matter :P
<apachelogger> a|wen: why are you away for 3 weeks?
 * sebas pleads for modal full screen notifications that need to be dismissed by typing a 256bit hex key into a password field
<a|wen> travelling around thailand, before moving back to europe again
<apachelogger> uh nice
<nixternal> sebas: omg, why didn't I think of that
<apachelogger> a|wen: at least you will be back in time for next KDE release ;-)
<a|wen> apachelogger: of course ... i'll be back in due time for feature freeze and all :)
<txwikinger_work> ScottK.. well the mortgage company oddly expects that too
<txwikinger_work> and the supermarket
<apachelogger> a|wen: you might have noticed that I don't care too much about freeze :P
<a|wen> apachelogger: i think you're not alone there ;)
<apachelogger> it's all made up so that the foundation devs can fix the stuff they broke before freeze :P
<apachelogger> anyway, gotta run
<apachelogger> homework for today: everyone think about how we best go about adopting an artist
<a|wen> cy apachelogger
<nixternal> ScottK: I don't think anything regarding notifications will get pushed upon us, we in the Kubuntu Council need to bring it up for discussion. I feel we do need to work with ayatana, keep an open mind....I think ayatana needs to work with us, but at the same time we should try to work with them
<nixternal> i think you guys will do good at UDS, and you won't be leaving either!
<nixternal> I am with you though on a Karmic+1 implementation, especially if they are *researching* still
<ScottK> nixternal: I hope you are right.  So far I don't think I've seen any proposals I think are suitable for Kubuntu (but keeping an open mind for something different)
<ghostcube> hello humans :)
 * ScottK looks around
<nixternal> ScottK: right
<nixternal> hopefully that will change at UDS
<ghostcube> will openoffice be in german soon ? the updates only contain english versions of the language :)
<nixternal> Here is an interesting question: If it isn't accepted by KDE, should Kubuntu accept it? I saw a lot of "we look through the glasses of GNOME when researching and thinking" and I don't think those glasses work with KDE. I think we need to look through the glasses of fd.o, collective glasses, like 3D glasses!!!
<nixternal> yes!!!
<nixternal> GNOME can have the red side of the glasses, we will take the blue side!
<nixternal> heh, I find it funny that everyone thinks KDE as blue, but isn't a default GNOME install blue as well?
<txwikinger_work> ghostcube: I think you are in the wrong channel ;)
<ghostcube> nah
<ghostcube> :|
<ghostcube> the ppa openoffice is made by apacheloggeror ?
<seele> jeez.. i go away for an hour and shit hits the fan..
<nixternal> hahaha
 * seele reads backlog, brb
<nixternal> seele: don't you love it!
<nixternal> seele: good luck, took me a while to read it
<rickspencer3> seele: don't, you've read it all before ;)
<nixternal> rofl
<nixternal> rickspencer3: so true!
 * txwikinger_work is tired of all the power politics re Gnome/KDE
<ghostcube> txwikinger_work: just to know if the deb will be there soon inside the ppa
<ghostcube> :)
<txwikinger_work> I find it refreshing that we have more than one way of doing things in contrast to most other OSs
<ghostcube> maybe we should merge kde and gnome
 * ghostcube hides and runs fast
 * claydoh chucks his old, dead monitor @ ghostcube
<ghostcube> :D
<txwikinger_work> well... the only result would be the emigration of the KDE community to some other distro
<ghostcube> merge != use gnome with kde == let gnome go to whereever they want and keep kde
<txwikinger_work> If this is your goal, run with it, I don't think anybody here considers it though
<nixternal> step back take a breath...for the longest time people complained that Canonical didn't care about Kubuntu/KDE, and now they want to include us in their Dx/Ayatana stuff...we should be happy, even if we don't agree with the decisions right now, we can hopefully still help mold those decisions
<ghostcube> txwikinger_work: heh iam using kde since 3.0 so i think i wont have the goal to mix with gnome
<nixternal> if it isn't one thing it is the other
<ghostcube> hahaha
<claydoh> nixternal: +1
<nixternal> damnit, if you are down in the dumps, a bit depressed, or sad...country music isn't good stuff to listen to...
 * nixternal hurry ups and fast forwards in Amarok
<ghostcube> yeah try minimal elektro
<ghostcube> better in bad moods
<ghostcube> :D
 * claydoh is a snob, don't touch gnome or country music ;)
<nixternal> hahaha
<nixternal> I like everything
<seele> nixternal: dear god.. FINALLY done reading
 * seele gets out her notes
<nixternal> seele: told you
<neversfelde> mhh, this was not a good packaging weekend for me :)
<seele> sebas: i would like to preserve the upstream experience as much as i have the power to. my ideal situation would to keep upstream experience as default but provide the option to switch to canonical's, but i have a feeling it will be the other way around
<nixternal> I am picturing the notify-osd with the slim glow plasma theme though, that would be hotness
<seele> note about the new plasma systray: one of the benefits of the new systray is that it organizes services/jobs into more logical contexts. this could be a way of classifying different types of notification behaviors together
<seele> rick's "base desktop system"/ayatana comment: kde has identified several different "experiences" which will inevitably result in completely different kde desktop configurations. it's not a goal to design uniformly for all of them, but to specialise each one so it maximizes their potential
<nixternal> I will admit I am not a fan of the stacking...for instance with choqok, even if I set my feeds to be updated every minute, every minute I will get 10 to 25 easily from twitter and identi.ca
<nixternal> I ended up shutting off notifications, as I really don't use them anyways
<seele> this is a fundamental difference between kde and gnome. gnome insists on universal usability and designing to the median where kde wants to maximize potential. in the past kde is guilty of featuritis, but i think kde4 is an excellent example of working towards functional usability rather than crippling the user with no options
<seele> regarding my first comments on notifications: i have been working more in the notification literature and will have another paper out in a few weeks which look at more empirical research regarding awareness, interruption, and notification systems
<seele> regarding rick's comment about no complaints about no actions: that's not true, maybe you aren't reading enough blogs/forums. there have been a lot of comments from gnomies about the lack of actions, those comments are just selectively ignored. there is an example of this on the ayatana mailing list where pitti (i think?) linked to a particular comment
<seele> eof
<seele> lol
<nixternal> haha
<TheInfinity> hello ... one prob. by supporting a guy in #kubuntu-de i got a strange bug which i also got in a vm installation. kpackagekit does not install meta packages and its dependencys. it just ignores them when i activate and apply them.
<TheInfinity> this makes codec installation for newbs quite ... bad ;)
 * txwikinger_work recognizes that nixternal is not a Southerner ;)
<txwikinger_work> nixternal: I want to have the choqok notifications read to me instead of displayed ;)
<nixternal> hahaha, lazy ass
<TheInfinity> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kpackagekit/+bug/372256
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 372256 in kpackagekit "kpackagekit can't install meta packages" [Undecided,New]
<TheInfinity> soeone else found this too
<nixternal> apt-get can though :p
<TheInfinity> nixternal: newbies dont apt-get anything ...
<nixternal> they do if you teach them
<TheInfinity> if they try to solve it alone such things happen: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/116915/
<TheInfinity> (just got this src.list=
<TheInfinity> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/packagekit/+bug/342671 <-- and it seems to be a bug since alpha6. so time for removing it, huh? :p
<nixternal> wth? jounty
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 342671 in packagekit "Doesn't support installations which require a removal or updates which require additional software" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<TheInfinity> ...
<ScottK> seele: Will your paper be out before UDS?
<TheInfinity> and i think i will photoshop something the next days for kubuntu default theme. it just looks awfull at 1920 x 1200
<TheInfinity> -l
<ScottK> nixternal: I'm in favor of increased investment in Kubuntu and KDE, but forking important pieces of KDE is not something I'm in favor of for Kubuntu.
<nixternal> right
<nixternal> we shouldn't be forking anything, there is way to much forking going on already
<nixternal> forking just makes the final app a pos
<txwikinger_work> my biggest problems with notifications is that they make my machine really slow
<nixternal> like recycling plastic, you can only do it a few times before the plastic becomes useless
 * txwikinger_work images all those waste dumps with old software in it :D
<txwikinger_work> imagines
 * txwikinger_work thinks about storing notifications in an relational database
 * txwikinger_work tries to fork nixternal
<txwikinger_work> it just doesn't work... nixternal is far too unique for something like that
<nixternal> pfft, nixternal needs to work first before forking
<nixternal> so fork you!
 * txwikinger_work would like to fork himself
<txwikinger_work> maybe I would have finally some time for some essential stuff aside of work
 * ScottK hands txwikinger_work a fork and says go for it.
 * txwikinger_work appreciates ScottK's support
<Quintasan> grrr
<Quintasan> Can someone explain to me why the hell numlock is not turned on at startup?
<lex79> Quintasan: system settings -> keyboard & mouse
<Quintasan> lex79: doesn't work
<lex79> uh
<lex79> :(
<chakersito> hi! i have a problem with the update of KDE4.2.3
<chakersito> when I run in the console a comand with _sudo_ I got this error
<chakersito> Could not start ksmserver. Check yout installation
<chakersito> and the KDM restart
<chakersito> any idea what can I do to fix it?
<Quintasan> hurr durr, can anyone tell me why dput doesn't want to upload orig.tar.gz to REVU? the debian revision number is 0 and it uploads everything except orig.tar.gz file :/
<ScottK> Quintasan: Did you debuild -S -sa?
 * ScottK guesses you did -S
<Quintasan> ScottK: hmm, I don't remeber, let me try
<Quintasan> I did -S -k$GPGKEY
<Quintasan> :3
<ScottK> That's why.  You need -sa
<Quintasan> ScottK: It complains about missing GPG keys, I have exported GPGKEY variable but it didn't help
<ScottK> Then add your -k to it
<ScottK> So -S -sa -k$GPGKEY
<Quintasan> oh, k thanks ScottK
<yuriy> have people gotten room information and (if you used the agents) flight info/tickets for uds?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?upid=5738
<ScottK> Flight info yes, rooms no.
<ScottK> yuriy: ^^
<JontheEchidna> Nightrose: Haven't had much time, working on it now
<Nightrose> JontheEchidna: thanks :)
<Quintasan> apachelogger: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?upid=5739  <-- this one :P
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: ^ if you have a second
<lex79> JontheEchidna: thanks, smack :)
<maco> yuriy: same as ScottK
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: looks good on the whole, but I did find some minor things
<JontheEchidna> (I commented on those on the revu page)
<Quintasan> oh, so I dont need libplasma-dev? :D
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: not for Karmic :)
<yuriy> ScottK: you got tickets? I haven't received anything since I approved them to book it
<ScottK> I got an e-ticket
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: good, I have less things to remember, my memory is good, but short :P
<yuriy> ScottK: huh, thanks, i don't think I have, i'll have to get in touch with them again
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: fixed, http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/plasma-widget-pgame :3
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: diffrent -> different
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> I really typed that -_-
<JontheEchidna> that is minor enough that I could fix it and upload to ubuntu, though
<JontheEchidna> ...after you get a second revu, of course
<Quintasan> please do so :3
<JontheEchidna> so you should probably update it after all
<Quintasan> crap
 * JontheEchidna is just used to doing second revus all the time
<Quintasan> I accidentally my usb drive
<JontheEchidna> the whole usb drive?
<Quintasan> looks like
<Quintasan> oh, It's alive
<JontheEchidna> http://img167.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1221756086791fg6.jpg <- my fave
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: k, fixed :P
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: lol
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: it still has the 0ubuntu2 thing going on in debian/changelog
<Quintasan> hmm I deleted it :/
<Quintasan> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/plasma-widget-pgame <-- this one
<Quintasan> it looks right here
<ScottK> apachelogger: Thanks for the mail.
<Mamarok> apachelogger: subscribed to U one bug, sir!
 * Quintasan hates when he can't finish what he started
<jussi01> Wow, my bug seems to have really made people here vent :D
<Quintasan> I think I need some sleep
<Quintasan> Night Ladies and Gentleman
<lex79> night ;)
<ScottK> jussi01: Which bug?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/plasma-widget-pgame
<jussi01> bug 375415
<ubottu> Bug 375415 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/375415 is private
<ScottK> I suspect not since we don't even know what it is ....
<jussi01> ScottK: anyway, the one about ubuntu one not having a kde client...
<jussi01> ScottK: youd be suprised...
<ScottK> jussi01: Just a bunch of spammers anyway.  I'd ignore them.
<jussi01> hahah
<ScottK> Not kidding about it being spam.
<jussi01> ScottK: I dont mind the lack of a KDE client - I can deal with that - however, when the gnome client doesnt work _at all_ on kde, thats when I have an issue.
<ryanakca> apachelogger: Hmmm... we should get to that. *jots it down on his eternally growing TODO list* ... it'll sadly get put off to next week or UDS... this week is insane homework-wise
<ScottK> jussi01: Interesting.  KDE people to busy on notifications I guess.
<nixternal> jussi01: why is it private?
<jussi01> nixternal: all of the ubuntuone bugs start private afaik
<ScottK> jussi01: You should be able to unprivate the bug.
<nixternal> that's nice
<jussi01> ScottK: actually it seems that my bug was marked a dupe of that one
<ScottK> Ah
<dtchen> ubuntuone raises some serious flags for me (as do most "cloud" things)
<nixternal> dtchen: that's why don't put private stuff on the cloud
<ScottK> dtchen: No kidding.  The class of "Stuff I really care about but don't care about security for" is probably close to nil.
<dtchen> nixternal: it doesn't have anything to do with privacy but auditing.
<nixternal> the only flag raised for me is out of the blue I get an invite for smething I had never heard of
<nixternal> semantic auditing?
<nixternal> social-semantic, the way of the desktop future?
<jussi01> ok, that was... err... fun?
<jussi01> I hit printscreen  and it was like the button was stuck down, not sure if it was hardware or software failure, but it brought up like 2000 printscreen windows...
 * ScottK had that happen once.
<Sput> sebas: :)
<txwikinger_work> jussi01: does the ubuntu one client work on Gnome?
 * txwikinger_work should maybe try that
<jussi01> txwikinger_work: according to reports it does - I dont have gnome...
<txwikinger_work> Well.. I have the Gnome desktop installed
<ScottK> Sput: I want a feature to be marked away when I close the lid on my laptop.
<txwikinger_work> So I could try it
<lex79> JontheEchidna: kipi-plugins FTBS in karmic pbuilder :( I think phonon related
<txwikinger_work> ScottK: there is a flatscreen that watches if you sit in front of it... so you could extend it to being marked away when you are away
<lex79> JontheEchidna: /tmp/buildd/kipi-plugins-0.3.0/advancedslideshow/listsounditems.h:36:25: error: Phonon/Global: No such file or directory
<ScottK> txwikinger_work: Interesting.
<JontheEchidna> lex79: It's being worked on
<neversfelde> mhh, bilbo was rejected because of license problems and a lintian override. The app uses a modified version of libkblog and I did not split it out in an extra package, because it should not be a public lib. I asked in #ubuntu-motu and they told me to do it like this.
<neversfelde> Now I asked upstream again, and they are talking with the libkblog team to backmerge their changes in libkblog
<neversfelde> so I still think that there shouldn't be a libbilbokblog package?
<lex79> JontheEchidna: fine, ok
<nixternal> ScottK: good eyes there in -meeting :)
<ScottK> nixternal: Yeah, I got lucky on that one.
<nixternal> I saw his name and it didn't even dawn on me
<ScottK> I can't imagine he thought it was going to work.
<ScottK> But clearly he did.
<nixternal> ya, even without you he wouldn't of got it I don't think
 * txwikinger_work wonders why switch user or multiple user session isn't working in jaunty anymore
<ScottK> I know some o f the board members were aware, so probably not.
<nixternal> well even if he didn't do the things he did last year, his wiki and presence didn't warrant membership
<Sput> ScottK: I think that'll have to wait until we have a dbus interface
<Sput> in which case one could probably write up an acpi script for that :)
<calc> so is kubuntu planning on following Debian in the dropping of KDE3 packages in the near term?
<Mamarok> je te conseille de jeter un coup d'oeil au wiki ubuntu pour le déboguage du son
<Mamarok> attends, je te trouve l'adresse
<Mamarok> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<Sput> mais oui!
<nixternal> ScottK: heh, there is no way I would even know where to begin on working on OO.o + KDE4 stuff
<Mamarok> oops, wrong channel :)
<nixternal> jesus their vcs is one hell of a confusing mess to me
<calc> nixternal: i think the main bit that needs support is for KDE4 file dialog
<Sput> wait until you see their build system!
<ScottK> nixternal: It might be easier just to start with their standard GTK stuff an make something new for KDE4.
<nixternal> I can't even find the GTK stuff :) HAHAHA
<calc> nixternal: its under fpicker
<nixternal> if I could find that, then ya making KDE4 stuff would be easy
<nixternal> ahh
<calc> nixternal: at least for the file dialog
 * nixternal looks there
<calc> nixternal: the extracted and patched ubuntu source also has the fpicker for KDE
<nixternal> i think there needs to be more than just file dialog though
<calc> nixternal: its not part of Sun source
<nixternal> gotcha
<nixternal> oh, so port the kde fpicker to qt4/kde4 then
 * nixternal apt-get sources
<calc> nixternal: you can probably find all the kde specific bits fairly easily, i think it only does file picker and a few other minor bits, it doesn't even have a print dialog for KDE
<calc> nixternal: yea
<calc> getting full KDE integration would be awesome but even with KDE3 we currently don't have that with OOo
<nixternal> the oo.o-kde package I am taking it
<calc> yea its built from ooo source
<nixternal> jeesh, full integration would be insane...at that point I would just put resources into KOffice
<calc> heh :)
<calc> well file picker, print dialog, etc
<calc> i think that with ooo 3.2 it will be using the openprinting stuff so we won't need kde print support long term anyway
<nixternal> oh that's cool
<lex79> ScottK: this bug http://www.imagebin.ca/view/Nqqci3YU.html is still present in your sistem in 4.2.3/qt 4.5.1?
<lex79> it is really boring
<nixternal> hahahaha
<nixternal> I have never seen that before
<Mamarok> well, it's a known Qt bug, isn't it?
<Mamarok> you should integrate the patch
 * JontheEchidna has never seen that one
<lex79> JontheEchidna: ScottK does
<JontheEchidna> if there's a patch I don't see it in qt-copy
<Mamarok> JontheEchidna: markey just told me there was a patch released
<Mamarok> maybe check with troubalex
<lex79> JontheEchidna: this http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/qt-copy/patches/0279-svg-rendering-regression.diff?revision=958573&view=markup
<lex79> http://rdieter.livejournal.com/13559.html
<JontheEchidna> we have that one already
<JontheEchidna> at least in the packages in karmic and kubuntu-experimental
<lex79> I have 4.5.1 from experimental
<nixternal> lovely, oo.o-kde is created from a bunch of patches...my eyes just crossed looking at them...looks like some kde4 support has already been started at least
<calc> nixternal: best bet is to start the OOo build then kill it after it finished patching everything
<calc> nixternal: its a bit ugly but seems the easiest way to do it
<calc> nixternal: there is somewhere around 800 patches in ooo-build
<calc> nixternal: yea there is also a section in ooo-build/patches/dev300/apply to enable the preliminary kde4 support
<calc> nixternal: you may want to look at what is there, i am not sure if it is in a state that it will currently apply to the code though
<calc> nixternal: the code is hosted via git from freedesktop.org also so if you want to work on it through that and then generate sets for someone else to commit that would work as well
<seele> ScottK: hmm.. maybe
<txwikinger> Well.. that is interesting... ubuntu one is apparently not targeted for KDE users ;)
<seele> heh yeah.. i signed up but didnt install the client
<blizzz> wow, launchpad elements make their getaway in konqui! O.O
<blizzz> lol.. works again... strange things going on this night..
<neversfelde> blizzz: mhhh
<neversfelde> :)
<blizzz> neversfelde: i am sure they wouldn't have flown when they were stop signs ;)
<neversfelde> hehe
#kubuntu-devel 2009-05-13
<blizzz> they fly again!
<BUGabundo> hi
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/171037/ known prob on karmic?
<BUGabundo>  trying to overwrite `/usr/share/icons/oxygen/16x16/status/meeting-organizer.png', which is also in package libkdepim4
<Riddell> yes
<BUGabundo> ok Riddell
<BUGabundo> workaround ?
<BUGabundo> I would like to install ubuntu one
<tsimpson> use dpkg manually
<BUGabundo> tsimpson: can you provide full command?
<BUGabundo> $ sudo dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/kde-icons-oxygen_4%3a4.2.85-0ubuntu2_all.deb
<BUGabundo> ?
<tsimpson> you really should know this if you're running karmic..., but "sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/kde-icons-oxygen_4%3a4.2.85-0ubuntu2_all.deb"
<BUGabundo> reading $ dpkg --force-help
<BUGabundo> tsimpson: I usually just wait for it to get fixed, or copy if from somewhere
<BUGabundo> I know, I look a lame alpha tester
<BUGabundo> I can work around pleanty of stuff and would eventually reach that too
<tsimpson> if you want to test alpha releases, get intimate with dpkg ;)
<BUGabundo> man apt is big enough
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> thanks tsimpson. workarounded
<tsimpson> --force-overwrite helped a lot when we were packaging KDE4 for the first time, files kept moving around packages appearing and disappearing
<BUGabundo> ehe
<BUGabundo> I remmeber
<BUGabundo> I kept filing bugs
<BUGabundo> special on kdepim
<BUGabundo> and I still have one to file
<nalioth> any ideas on my reported issue?  http://pastebin.ca/1421090     and    http://pastebin.ca/1418697
<lex79> JontheEchidna: in kde-style-qtcurve can I bump kdelibs5-dev from 4.0.80 to 4.2.2 ?
<JontheEchidna> doesn't matter that much really
<ScottK> lex79: I didn't get that since I changed my xorg config.
<lex79> ScottK: intel, right?
<ScottK> lex79: Yes.
<lex79> nvidia here, I think your changes has no effect with my video card :(
<ScottK> Probably not.
<nixternal> hrmm, why does python-kde4 have build-depends on kdelibs and such?
<nixternal> and kdebase-*
<nixternal> what I find interesting is kdebase needs python-kde4 in order to build python support for plasma
<ScottK> I don't think python-kde4 needs kdebase to build.
<ScottK> kdebase-workspace does need it to build however
<nixternal> no, but when you go to install just python-kde4, it brings in kdebase and such
<ScottK> Runtime, sure, but not build time.
<nixternal> why?
<nixternal> python-kde4 shouldn't need it, and it doesn't need it
<nixternal> I can build it from svn w/o kde* built at all
<ScottK> Hmmm
<ScottK> Dunno
<JontheEchidna> kdebindings packaging is generally a bunch of commented out/hacked together mess of packaging
<nixternal> our packaging is?
<nixternal> fedora and opensuse have good packages
<JontheEchidna> yeah, our packaging is pretty pathetic
<nixternal> is it because of the silly arm packaging and what not?
<JontheEchidna> no, kdebindings is just hard in general
<nixternal> hrmm, I have no problem building it from trunk
<JontheEchidna> it sometimes doesn't even compile until the later KDE betas
<JontheEchidna> you also have to take in mind that it builds/creates packages for every single language evar
<JontheEchidna> it has about the largest debian/rules file for a cdbs package that I've ever seen
<JontheEchidna> due to mono, of course :P
<JontheEchidna> hmm, it's looking a bit better these days
<ScottK> nixternal: Last I heard opensuse at least didn't even build a lot of the bindings we build.
 * ScottK recalls JontheEchidna crowing about that a bit ago.
 * astromme thinks Kubuntu bindings support is fantastic
<astromme> The plasma bindings are being used more and more, to the point where I would think they are required as installs.
<astromme> I now have to install the python bindings on every system I use because I wrote a few convenience plasmoids for myself that use python
<seele> whoa, ruphy is a kubuntu user?
<seele> i always pegged him as a suse guy
<ScottK> So I blogged Laserjock's 'system indicator' idea.  I wonder if it will get any uptake.
<nixternal> not from you it won't ;p
<nixternal> hint hint, for upcoming kde bindings, we will need to build the snapshots of pyqt4 and sip4
<nixternal> kdebindings will not build with our current pyqt4 or sip4
<ScottK> nixternal: It's all pre-decided anyway, but I'm going to play the part in my script up to where I quit.
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> you should see how fast kdeedu builds on dual quad-core xeons
<nixternal> make -j9 == supah fast
<Sput> moin
<Sput> ScottK: btw, in KDE 4.3 you can hide icons in systray :)
<Sput> not sure if you're aware of that feature
<Sput> but I have most non-interactive and status icons hidden away and expand the tray when I need them
<Sput> so my list looks about yours :)
<nalioth> nixternal: none of my kde4 apps work  :(
<nixternal> all of mine work find :p
<nixternal> !worksforme
<ubottu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<nixternal> what is broken with them nalioth ?
<nalioth> nixternal: yeah, i dropped some pastebins in here earlier
<nalioth> and yesterday
<nixternal> same issues as yesterday?
<nalioth> yeah, i'm finding more apps that exhibit the same behavior
<nixternal> i do not get that error at all, makes no sense to me...and you get this from a fresh install?
<nalioth> yessir.  it's no big deal to me, i've downgraded my 'daily use' kde apps back to 3.5, but if it's happehed to me, i'm sure it's happening elsewhere  (and yes, a fresh install of ubuntu with kubuntu-desktop apt-gotten)
<nixternal> i just had someone install kubuntu-desktop a little while ago and it worked fine for them, that is why I don't get you having the problem
<nalioth> as i have stated before, i have missed my calling as product tester.  if it's weird and unrepeatable, it happens to me
<nalioth> anyway, just poking you
<nalioth> it's past my bedtime
<nixternal> hehe, same here...need to finsih this trunk build though
 * Tonio__ is pleased konversation finally work with kde4 :)
<nixternal> I would be pleased if we just shipped irssi :p
<nixternal> jeesh, kpg has become one huge repo of everything
<jussi01> hey Tonio_!
<jussi01> Tonio_: did you ever get time to look into adding th mobile broadband db to the network manager plasmoid?
<nixternal> kde svn knows I want to go to sleep, that is why it is taking so long
<Tonio_> jussi01: nope :/
<jussi01> Tonio_: ok then :) well if you get time.... :D
<Tonio_> jussi01: yup, that's on the list anyway
<jussi01> Tonio_: super :)
<nixternal> BUILD BABY BUILD!
<Riddell> well we have CDs today but oversized and probably not working too well
<Riddell> who's brave? :)
<davmor2> Me but get ready for the respin ;)
<Mamarok> is there a possibility to remove the "Upgrade to 9.04" notification without removing the update notification alltogether?
<Riddell> Mamarok: from 8.10?  there should be a tickbox?
<Mamarok> Riddell: ok, will have a look
<Mamarok> right now I'm stuck with a remote aptitude session on ssh I can't kill :(
<Mamarok> looks like I will have to call them to restart the box, no idea how to do solve that one *sigh*
<Mamarok> other question: is it possible that strigi is indexing since more than 10 hours? there's about 500Gb of data though...
<a|wen> Mamarok: at least killing the ssh session ... that should take aptitude down in the fall
<Mamarok> a|wen: well, that was my first idea, but that didn't work :(
<a|wen> Mamarok: <enter>~.
<Mamarok> what would that do?
<a|wen> tell ssh to abort and close the connection
<a|wen> shh client-side disconnect
<Mamarok> on my side you mean? can I log in again then?
<a|wen> Mamarok: you can also just log in using ssh a second time, and use kill to kill aptitude
<Mamarok> oh, funny, tried this several times
<Mamarok> the ~. worked the second time around only
<Mamarok> and aptitude is killed now
<Mamarok> I tried login in and killall -9 aptitude, that didn't work then
<Mamarok> a|wen: great, thanks a lot!
<a|wen> Mamarok: you need to do ~. just after pressing enter ... that is why it often feels like you do it twice (you forgot pressing something else before doing ~.)
<a|wen> and great :) ... that command comes in handy once in a while
<Mamarok> ok, learned something new then :)
<Tonio_> anyone to have a look at http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?upid=5748 please ?
<Tonio_> this would be really usefull...
<Tonio_> hi agateau
<Riddell> isn't the panel full enough without adding blank space? :)
<JontheEchidna> Tonio_: that's going to be part of KDE 4.3 anyways
<JontheEchidna> it'll be integrated into the panel controller bar
<JontheEchidna> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/KDE/kdebase/workspace/plasma/applets/panelspacer/
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: ho really ? isn't it still in playground atm ?
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: hum great, it looks like it wasn't droped from playground :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: when you have a double screen, the plasmoids can react very weird
<Tonio_> Riddell: same if you want to add new bars
<Tonio_> Riddell: and this is the solution to this issue
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: don't revu then
<JontheEchidna> :)
<JontheEchidna> Technically it's not the exact same spacer, I believe it got a  rewrite
<Riddell> Tonio_: is polkit-qt new or is it split out from something we had before?
<Tonio_> Riddell: split out from policykit-kde
<Riddell> ok, I'll move it to main
<Riddell> then k3b can compile
<Tonio_> Riddell: yup
<a|wen> ScottK: btw. hiding the icons you don't need is already supported in KDE 4.2
<a|wen> systray icons of course ^^
<a|wen> are we planning on using graphicssystem raster as default in karmic? or is that not possible yet?
<JontheEchidna> it's not possible for kwin, at least
<JontheEchidna> unless you want compositing to fail
<a|wen> and I guess we don't have the option of making it default for "all applications, except kwin"
<JontheEchidna> I think that any of the tutorials I've seen have compiled Qt to have that by default
<JontheEchidna> what we really need is for X to not suck so much :P
<a|wen> heh; indeed ... but that is kind of out of our power ;)
<JontheEchidna> zomg opensauce, u ken cnatribute!
 * JontheEchidna hates it when people say that
<a|wen> he ... i don't think my python skills can do much there
<a|wen> so i guess it makes sense to patch .desktop files to use raster in the cases where it really matters?
<JontheEchidna> I would see that as a sensible solution, though you know people are going to complain when things get slow when they start things from the terminal..
<JontheEchidna> I would like you to meet my friends rock and hard place
<a|wen> they sure will ... but right now they complain that it is slow unless they start from the terminal
<a|wen> not easily satisfiable ;)
 * JontheEchidna is loving nuno's font recommendations
<JontheEchidna> http://pinheiro-kde.blogspot.com/2009/05/kpgp-icon-and-fonts.html
<Mamarok> JontheEchidna: he changed my font settings during the sprint in Berlin, looks great now!
<JontheEchidna> This is even better than the results I was getting with msttcorefonts
<Mamarok> no wonder, it's the specialist's advice :)
<JontheEchidna> I wonder if it would make sense to make this default. (Or would we have to keep international font users in mind?)
<Mamarok> need some food, bbl
<Mamarok> somebody keep an eye on eaglesxxxx in #kubuntu if he comes back?
<JontheEchidna> sure thing
<a|wen> JontheEchidna: is there a big difference between dejavu sans and liberation sans; or is it the other things that makes the difference
<JontheEchidna> liberation is better :P
<JontheEchidna> plus the font hiniting settings matter. At first I didn't like liberation
<JontheEchidna> turns out I love it once I set hinting properly
<Hobbsee> Mamarok: what's he doing?
<a|wen> changing the hinting should be possible by default i guess ... but i have no idea how the internationalization support in liberation is
<Mamarok> Hobbsee: he gives 'support' without knowing his stuff
<Hobbsee> Mamarok: ah.  Doesn't surprise me.
<Mamarok> he has been warned, so we monitor what he is doing to prewent the worst
<Mamarok> ok, food calls, later
<Hobbsee> Mamarok: he's had repeated warnings, so....
 * Hobbsee keeps a watchful eye out, and avoids her assignment some more
<mcas> is there a repo with kde 4.3 beta available?
<JontheEchidna> not yet, unless you count kde-nightly
<mcas> ok thanks JontheEchidna
<Quintasan> grr
<Sput> JontheEchidna: kwin handles Qt having raster as default just fine.
<JontheEchidna> not if you're compositing, at least that's what the kwin dudes said
<Sput> yes even with compositing
<Sput> kwin enforces the native backend
<JontheEchidna> aah, that must be new
<Sput> I've been running raster as default for months now :)
<Sput> no, it took them a week or so past Qt 4.5 to fix that
<JontheEchidna> well, we've not been running trunk at kubuntu, so it's new for us
<Sput> I'd be surprised if that wasn't backported to 4.2
<Sput> but I can't say for sure
<ScottK> a|wen: Sure, but most of them I'd rather be one level of indirection away than gone completely or appear when needed.
<Sput> ScottK: hidden icons are one level of indirection away
<Sput> there's a nice little extender icon :)
<ScottK> Sput: Ah.  Nice.
<a|wen> hehe; that was what i tried to point at :)
<a|wen> and i think we should be able to distribute a lost if "default hidden icons" in kubuntu-default-settings if we want to do that
<a|wen> s/lost/list/
<rgreening> anyone else seeing this xmessage popup? "Could not start ksmserver". If I click ok, my session restarts and drops me back to login screen.
<a|wen> keeps happening?
<a|wen> i think i got it once (though the restart happened without having to click ok) ... but worked second time
<a|wen> rgreening: ^^
<rgreening> a|wen: it happens often enough.
<rgreening> I just booted up, opened a few apps and the pop-up is there now...
<rgreening> if I close it, adios..
<a|wen> so didn't happen during login
<a|wen> that was what it did in my case
<rgreening> nope, sometime after
<a|wen> never has that happen then
<rgreening> rgreening@atlantis:~$ ksmserver
<rgreening> Could not register with D-BUS. Aborting.
<rgreening> I can't even restart ksmserver
<jussi01> rgreening: do you not have a cloak? o.O
<rgreening> nope
<jussi01> rgreening: any reason? they are easy enough to organise...?
<jussi01> or do you just not care...? :D
<rgreening> jussi01: never took the time energy
<rgreening> :P
<jussi01> rgreening: heh, if youve got your nick setup right, than its just a matter of asking...
<rgreening> a|wen: tried killing ksmserver to restart. that killed the session. bah.
<rgreening> a|wen: http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3103693.0
<rgreening> seems Im not the only one...
<Tonio_> Riddell: just saw policykit-kde ftbfs.... weird since the package comes from my ppa...
<Tonio_> Riddell: I suspect another pkg-kde-tool weird issue, as for polkit-qt....
<Tm_T> Tonio_: 4.3b1 is that?
<Riddell> policykit-kde says it's missing libpolkit-qt, that's nothing to do with pkg-kde-tools
<Riddell> what do you mean "another" anyway, what issues have we had with pkg-kde-tools?
<Tonio_> Riddell: polkit-qt ftbfs with pkg-kde-tool and works with standard kde4.mk.... weird but that's it
<Tonio_> hum k3b ftbfs too...
<Tonio_> Riddell: polkkit-qt is installed as a build-dep... I suspect there is something wrong with the packaging... no idea why
<Tonio_> Riddell: all those packages are available and built correctly on my jaunty ppa... that's not packaging issue
<Riddell> jaunty != karmic
<Tonio_> Riddell: yeah I know...
<Tonio_> Riddell: but...
<Tonio_> Found Polkit-qt: /usr/lib/libpolkit-qt-core.so;/usr/lib/libpolkit-qt-gui.so
<Tonio_> make[3]: *** No rule to make target `/usr/lib/libpolkit-qt-core.so', needed by `lib/kcm_k3bsetup.so'.  Stop.
<Tonio_> that's weird.....
<Tonio_> Riddell: that ressembles a lot the issue I had with
<Tonio_> with polkit-qt (but this one concerned policykit directly...)
<Riddell> you're right though, polkit-qt does fail with pkg-kde-tools
<Riddell> -DKDE4_ENABLE_FINAL=false  I wonder if that's the difference
<Tonio_> Riddell: yep, all of this is weird, really :) I'll investigate, we have time
<Nightrose> a|wen: just tried to install the network manager applet and i get a few of those:  plasma-widget-network-manager depends on libqtcore4 (>= 4.5.1); however:
<Nightrose>   Version of libqtcore4 on system is 4.5.0-0ubuntu4.
<Nightrose> build against too new Qt?
<Nightrose> (downloaded from kubuntu-experimental ppa)
<JontheEchidna> oh, Qt 4.5.1 is also in experimental, so it probably got built against it
<Nightrose> not good then
<Nightrose> can't test it here then
<Nightrose> and I am not sure  when i'll have wifi again soonish
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: hate to bother you but I want to finish it --> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/plasma-widget-pgame
<JontheEchidna> looks good now, advocated
<Quintasan> thanks
<ScottK> Is OOo-KDE just dropped for Alpha 1 or is it gone completely?
<Quintasan> hmm it's just me or Lancelot has borked scrolling?
<Riddell> ScottK: I'd like to see it back
<nixternal> JontheEchidna: what do I need to do in order to get the weather wallpaper working?
<Riddell> it's dropped from Debian I believe but I think we should keep it, OO unthemed looks horrible
<nixternal> +1 Riddell
<Riddell> of course nixternal might port it to KDE 4 tonight :)
<JontheEchidna> nixternal: the plugin and the wallpapers from kdeartwork
<nixternal> working on it...and I must say, it is not fun at all
<Riddell> trouble is we only have 20% of an OO maintainer just now, calc is mostly away
<nixternal> ok, I have them all installed, I can select my location and what not, but the wallpapers don't show or don't change
<JontheEchidna> any interesting stuff in konsole?
<nixternal> what should I do in konsole to check it?
<Riddell> ** new alternate alpha candidate CDs need testing
<JontheEchidna> run plasma-desktop in konsole
<Riddell> (may explode your system, be careful, virtual machine advised)
<nixternal> hrmm, invalid D-Bus interface name for 'org.kde.plasma-desktop.PlasmaApp'
<JontheEchidna> not related, I don't think
<nixternal> ok, figured that out...let me read through all of this and see if I can find something
<JontheEchidna> the current weather should print out in konsole, as well as the wallpaper name
<JontheEchidna> if the weather dataengine gives us a wallpaper, that is
<nixternal> ya, it doesn't
<JontheEchidna> s/wallpaper/condition
<nixternal> that invalid dbus error is what Image::setSingleImage and the Air wallpaper
<nixternal> so it seems my setting didn't tak
<nixternal> take
<JontheEchidna> yeah, it looks like you're using the Image wallpaper?
<JontheEchidna> strange
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> it didn't take
<JontheEchidna> ah, that'd do it
<nixternal> OK, I see weather info now, but it says "weather-none-available"....dangit it is raining, I want to see the pretty pictures :p
<JontheEchidna> what weather provider are you using?
<nixternal> NOAA
<JontheEchidna> the current NOAA ion doesn't return weather conditions as icons, which is what the weather wallpaper uses to determine which wallpaper to use
<JontheEchidna> as a result the weather plasmoid doesn't have icons, and the wallpaper doesn't work period :(
<nixternal> well then
<JontheEchidna> because I'm not about to try to map out the 200 text condition strings that the NOAA provides, lol
<nixternal> haha, that's why you should use weather.com and not noaa
<nixternal> noaa is not for the lazy :p weather.com is
<JontheEchidna> The wallpaper doesn't implement any weather-getting stuff itself
<JontheEchidna> it uses whatever weather providers the user has installed
<JontheEchidna> I think that plasma might be getting a wetter.de provider soon
<nixternal> so what you are saying is that in the US we are screwed with the weather wallpaper?
<JontheEchidna> and some other oen
<JontheEchidna> I found a town close to me with the BBC one
<JontheEchidna> (Manchester, New Hapmshire, USA)
<nixternal> ooh, BBC has Chicago
<nixternal> groovy
<nixternal> hahahaha
<nixternal> damnit, the noaa one did work
<astromme> I don't have a weather.com provider? is there some special package?
<astromme> I have BBC, enviro canada and NOAA
<nixternal> there is no weather.com provider (yet?)
<astromme> hmm
<astromme> nixternal: I wonder if that is because of some restriction or if it's just because nobody has done it yet
<nixternal> astromme: nobody has done it yet
<Quintasan> http://imagebin.ca/view/7WmWEuX.html  <-- I wonder is missing scrollbar in lancelot a know issue
<Quintasan> s/is/if
<jussi01> Quintasan: I asked about it a while back and someone said it waas - its real frustrating thouhg
<Quintasan> I wonder why I can't find any bug reports for it :/
<jussi01> Quintasan: I was assured there was one, so didnt bother reporting it. perhaps its worth doing anyway
<rgreening> we should do a side by side comparison to get a baseline and ask seele for usability suggestions too
<rgreening> oops.. wrong chan
<seele> rgreening: ?
<rgreening> seele: scottk was asking about ayatana and I suggested we need to have a review of KDE 4.3 at UDS .
<seele> ah
<rgreening> :)
 * Sput hopes KOffice will be able to completely replace OOo for me in the not-too-distant future
 * Sput really doesn't like all the bloat
<emonkey> +1
<Sput> basically I need to be able to open .doc files :)
<Riddell> kword has always done that
<Sput> ... in a way that they're actually readable
<Sput> tbh I haven't tested kword in quite a while, but last time it was still not good enough
<ScottK> For me writing them in a way that the look correct to the MS Office users I mail them to is more important than how they look to me.
<ScottK> Is there a way to coerce Kmail into not deleting meeting invitations when I accept them?
<txwikinger_work> talking about notifications...
 * txwikinger_work is tired of being notified in all kinds of sections of the screen
<nixternal> everyone can read .txt files
<nixternal> if it needs to be pretty, LaTeX -> PDF
<txwikinger_work> nixternal: LaTeX ->ps please
<txwikinger_work> PDF is not free
<nixternal> no ps
<nixternal> dvi
<nixternal> there!
<txwikinger_work> ok.. dvi is fine :)
<nixternal> actually PDF is free now I thought
<txwikinger_work> since when?
<nixternal> since Adobe released its grip
<nixternal> I swore I read/heard that somewhere
<nixternal> ya, 2007 Adobe submitted the PDF format to ISO to make it an open standard
<txwikinger_work> ah ok
<txwikinger_work> no patents or anything?
<nixternal> no patents, published as an open format July 1, 2008
<nixternal> ISO 32000-1:2008
<astromme> is 4.3 beta1 something I should expect in a reasonable timeframe as a ppa for Kubuntu?
<astromme> which was a cryptic way of saying "ya'll have plans for 4.3b1?" :P
<neversfelde> hehe :)
<ScottK> Depends somewhat on your definition of reasonable.
<rgreening> astromme: we are packageing it up now. lots has changed. so, yes.. but as ScottK says... depends on def of reasonable :)
<astromme> rgreening: sounds good :) Reasonable means "before I break down and find a decent way to run trunk myself"
<rgreening> lol. yeah.. should be before that I assume
<astromme> one of these days I need to come up with a good way of running stable KDE but having trunk mode that I can switch into
<astromme> Without all of those ugly scripts that I have no idea how they work
<ScottK> rgreening: I you going to be bringing a system running KDE 4.3 to UDS?
<ScottK> I/Are
<ScottK> Urgh
<rgreening> Hopefully.
<rgreening> Most likely I'll have it on my AcerOne
<rgreening> assuming we get the backports done...
<rgreening> in time.
<rgreening> ScottK: what does this warning mean... "dpkg-genchanges: warning: duplicate files list entry for file" and is it bad...
<ScottK> IIRC it means you are trying to install the same file more than once and yes.
<ScottK> grep your debian dir for the filename in question.
<ScottK> I bet you find it in two .install files.
<Sput> ScottK: btw, kwallet can be configured that it doesn't show a tray icon at all
<rgreening> I think it just buggered up. I diffed two install files and no common entries... strange
 * ScottK looks for a setting.
<Sput> since many people say that icon is utterly useless, I wonder why that isn't default :)
<JontheEchidna> I always turn kwallet's tray icon off first thing
<rgreening> ScottK:  http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/171900/
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Sounds like a sane default to me.
 * JontheEchidna makes a mental note to make it so for karmic
<ScottK> rgreening: What is in those line numbers of the files list and are they the same?
<rgreening> ScottK: for starters, there is no kdebase.install
<rgreening> so, I am at a loss there...
<ScottK> Odd.
<rgreening> kdebase is the meta package in the control file
<ScottK> I think it means you are installing the same file multiple times, but don't have great advice on troubleshooting
<JontheEchidna> looks like multimedia's going to compile fine :)
 * JontheEchidna runs list-missing
<JontheEchidna> whoa, only one new file!?
 * Sput updates KDE trunk on all his boxen today
<rgreening> ScottK: it seems something in the system buggered up... not the packages from what I can see.
<maco> Sput: on the topic of things in tray....is there a way to turn off quassel's?
<Sput> maco: yes, we have a setting for that
 * maco looks again
<Sput> maco: Configure -> Misc
<maco> ah, ok didnt realize i could click on "misc"
<maco> thought i could only click what was under misc
<maco> i just found the "hide inactive buffers" checkbox too
<Sput> fun, we added that ability to click on categories after seele asked us for it :)
<maco> ^_^
<maco> i think seele knows i have a policy of spending as little time as possible inside the settings menu of kde apps
<maco> i just go with defaults unless i really need to find something inside the settings. and then since i never looked at the settings before, i dont know where anything is, and i get lost *shrug*
<jussi01> Sput: also, is right clickability of nicks in the chatview in your radar at all?
<Sput> it is
<jussi01> excellent
<maco> after finding that i can hide inactive ones, now i'm not so sure i'll be switching back to irssi when they fix their ipv6 support
<Sput> :)
<maco> though netsplit detection is still something i miss, especially with how freenode's been lately
<Sput> yes, that's on our radar too though
<maco> i saw on the bug someone said that figuring out the last of the quits and joins was a problem
<Sput> right now I need to figure out why Qt claims isVisible() == false for a mainwindow that is clearly visible though.
<maco> and after luciddfox and i were talking about i said "but irssi can do it!" so she added that to the bug
<Sput> maco: I think that can be handled after all
<Sput> just haven't found the time to actually look into the issue
<Sput> but since it seems to be standard to display the server name in the quit message, it should be doable to detect that
<Sput> a bitch to test though :)
<Sput> probably will have to hire somebody who ddoses freenode when I need testing
<ScottK> Sput: Doesn't that just happen naturally on a regular basis?
<jussi01> Sput: Im sure I can find you sme malicious trolls - we have enough of them in -ops :P
<Sput> hehe :)
<maco> yeah jake says he's gonna DOS freenode if his IPs aren't unbanned
<Sput> note to self: QMainWindow certainly reports it's invisible in its dtor. *headdesk*
<Sput> maybe I should save state when there still is state to save :)
<JontheEchidna> Ha, awesome: http://ivan.fomentgroup.org/blog/2009/05/13/linux-and-firefox-market-share/
<a|wen> Nightrose: read the mail sent to kubuntu-devel ;) ... in my personal PPA there is a version built against qt4.5.0 and kde4.2.2 https://launchpad.net/~andreas-wenning/+archive/experimental
<Nightrose> a|wen: meh :D
<Nightrose> thx
<a|wen> heh; of course we've thought about that :)
<JontheEchidna> Konversation just moved to extragear :)
<Riddell> from playground?
<ScottK> Does that mean they have to release with 4.3?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: branches/work
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: extragear isn't tied to releases necessarily, see amarok
<ScottK> Right
#kubuntu-devel 2009-05-14
<Riddell> nobody brave enough to test the alpha then?
 * Vorian will
<Riddell> Vorian: able to do that now?
<Vorian> er, in 30 minutes
<Vorian> + has to download
<Vorian> or upgrade
<Vorian> any preference?
<Riddell> download
<Vorian> alrighty
<JontheEchidna> kdeutils beta almost done compiling
 * Vorian downloads
<claydoh> Riddell: I am usually either  stupid or brave
<claydoh> question  from the forums: kde4.3 beta for 9.04?
<claydoh> yay/nay?
<Vorian> claydoh: it will be in a ppa
<claydoh> thought so, just wasn't sure if a beta would be released for jaunty
<Riddell> claydoh: no timetable though, we're a bit behind because of getting karmic set up
<Riddell> and for my part I'm away from this weekend
<claydoh> Riddell: thanks, starting to get restless over there :)
<claydoh> the usual 'early adopters' ;(
<claydoh> oops ;)\
<claydoh> darn full-sized keyboard!
<quassel208> are you guys going pack kde4.3 beta ?
<Riddell> quassel208: yes
<quassel208> when?
<Riddell> now
<quassel208> oh really? Can I test? Then I dont need to compile
<nixternal> its more fun to compile though
<quassel208> yeah I did it before :)
<quassel208> but erased the stable with it
<Riddell> there's bits in the experimental PPA in ~kubuntu-ppa but not much of it for now
<quassel208> santiago is holy...
<quassel208> whats the ppa ?
<quassel208> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-experimental/ubuntu  ?
<Riddell> no ~kubuntu-ppa on launchpad
<quassel208> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main
<quassel208> this one
<quassel208> I ony find kde 4.2.3 in it
<quassel208> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/experimental/ubuntu karmic main
<Riddell> updatedb can seriously harm your compile time
<xee> Hi, I'm working on a Kubuntu derivative and I'd like to apply certain settings to new users(other than Kubuntu defaults), according to some forums this was possible in kde3 using /etc/kde-defaults but I can't find how to do the same in Kubuntu/KDE4
<xee> I've tried /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde4-profile/ but it doesn't work as expected, I change some settings then create a new user and it's the same
<Riddell> xee: editing the files in /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde4-profile/default/share/config/ should work
<Riddell> or /etc/kde4 for that matter
<xee> I tried the former and it seemed like it didn't work so I'll try the latter, thanks
<Riddell> xee: what's the derivative?
<xee> it's just a rebranded, customized version for a company
<Nightrose> JontheEchidna: any luck with the amarok package?
<JontheEchidna> nope :(
<Nightrose> damn
<Nightrose> having yet another beta without useful kubuntu packages is bad
<Nightrose> we did get close to no testing for beta 1 :(
<Mamarok> Nightrose: the jukebox package did build fine and it's basically a 2.1 beta too, with some git merges from markey
<Mamarok> JontheEchidna: if you need the additional packages, they are in the gibson-DW ppa
<Mamarok> just don't use the amarok package itself :)
<Daskreech> Whooo
 * Riddell uploads qzion qedje eet and kdepimlibs
<Riddell> oh and kdelibs-experimental
<nixternal> are people actually using the qedje widgets and what not?
 * astromme has no idea
<Tm_T> nixternal: I would atleast try
 * astromme uses python widgets for sure
<daskreech> They have qedje widgets?
<nixternal> yes
<nixternal> evolution has some cool widgets
<nixternal> I have tried adding google gadget widgets, but it hasn't worked out well for me and I can't figure it out
<JontheEchidna> oh, google-gadgets failed main inclusion, so we don't support it
<JontheEchidna> if someone could take the plugin and put it in its own source package we could support it in universe, theoretically
<nixternal> no, kde trunk
<daskreech> How long will that stand for?
<nixternal> I build the google gadgets anyways because the version we have in the repos is crippled
<Riddell> oh and akonadi uploaded
<nixternal> do people actually use akonadi? :p
<nixternal> muhehehe
<astromme> I use google gadgets widgets on my archlinux box
<Mamarok> nixternal: I do...
<astromme> They're great, except of course none of theme fit theme wise
<Riddell> I did try to separate out google gadgets plasma support but failed
<nixternal> hehe, I would hope everyone is using akonadi
 * astromme also uses Akonadi
<astromme> Akonadi and KDEPim are now linked pretty tightly
<astromme> even more so for the 4.3 cycle
<nixternal> that is expected
<nixternal> thankfully they seperated akonadi from pimlibs though
<Riddell> dunno if qedje will be relevant any more once qt declarative is out
<nixternal> well I think it will because we are sharing stuff with the evolution community
<nixternal> which is whicked cool
<nixternal> man, I haven't used evolution in such a long time...I need to give it a look again
<astromme> wait, what is evolution doing?
<nixternal> err, enlightenment
<nixternal> jeesh
<astromme> oh
<astromme> ok
<nixternal> I just read a post about "backing up evolution"
<astromme> yeah, I used e17 a very very long time ago
<nixternal> I am a moron
<astromme> I did also use evolution a long time ago. Loved the "unified" concept and HATED the implementation
<astromme> It was like a bad copy of outlook. I then tried Kontact and have been using it since, lol....
<nixternal> evolution right now is great if you are working in a MS Exchange environment
<astromme> I assume so, I've heard a lot regarding that
<nixternal> you can say the same thing about Kontact and Outlook as well
<astromme> but I'm not, and never plan to be
<nixternal> all GUI based email clients suck
<nixternal> that's why I use Mutt
<astromme> oh boy, dangerous territory!
 * astromme <3s his Kontact, don't take it away!
 * astromme just finally got kontact + gmail + google contacts + google calendar to play nicely and is happy
<nixternal> Riddell: how are you liking Alpine? I wasn't ever a huge Pine fan back in the day, but have thought about giving Alpine a test run
<daskreech> Anyone uses nepomuk ?
<Riddell> nixternal: actually I went back to mutt, turns out alpine can't do stuff I need it to do
<nixternal> right, that is what I have heard
<Tm_T> daskreech: used when I had ability to compile KDE myself
<nixternal> do you use mutt-patched, or do you still run Mutt old school, without the folders list?
<daskreech> How long ago was that?
<Tm_T> daskreech: 2 months or more
<Riddell> nixternal: I've no idea, whatever is installed on the ancient debian machine I use for a server
<nixternal> ahhh, ya probably not mutt-patched
<daskreech> Tm_T: So you didn't try the virtuoso backend ?
<nixternal> mutt-patched is pretty cool, as I can toggle a sidebar/folder list by hitting 'b'
<Tm_T> daskreech: no, sowwy
<nixternal> I like that feature instead of having to go into my folder list all of the time
<nixternal> a bit more efficient
<daskreech> nixternal: tried nepomuk?
<nixternal> daskreech: ya, when it doesn't crash on my trunk build it rocks
<astromme> daskreech: I have tried it. It's better than the java one, slightly
<nixternal> I don't build with sesame or virtuoso
<Tm_T> astromme: and RAM usage is on what level?
<nixternal> redland is good enough
<daskreech> nixternal: What backend ?
<astromme> Tm_T: well, I'm a bit of an odd test as I have 100GB of stuff that is indexed
<daskreech> Ah Ok
 * astromme is _not_ a fan of redland
<daskreech> astromme: it sticks for you?
<nixternal> everything uses redland
<nixternal> sesame is actually really nice, but I don't think it would be good in a desktop environment
<astromme> daskreech: The nepomuk process itself uses a lot of ram. The virtuoso server doesn't seem to be using much
<nixternal> I might be wrong though
<astromme> sesame worked well for me, it was just hard to setup as it wasn't packaged
<nixternal> I have actually contributed to sesame with my last job, as I used it for a backend for an ftp storage client for our grid
<Riddell> sesame is packaged in jaunty
<astromme> redland has NEVER worked for me with strigi. Complete fail in my book, way too slow
<nixternal> which was all java anyways
<daskreech> strigi has flat out never worked for me
<Tm_T> astromme: still, some comparison I would like to have
<Tm_T> astromme: as I am RAM limited
<astromme> daskreech: strigi is working generally, it just doesn't have as many (i think they're called stream readers?) as I would like
<daskreech> My friend is compiling from trunk and has been trying virtuoso since Monday. Anytime he sets the config to virtuoso as soon as nepomuk starts it switches it back to sesame
<astromme> Tm_T: Well, with that 100GB of indexed files I was seeing high nepomuk usage, in the hundreds of megabytes
<astromme> daskreech: it will auto select virtuoso if it is installed correctly
<Tm_T> astromme: hmmm, still way smaller than sesame, isn't it?
<daskreech> astromme: Ah so we need to figure out what counts as installed correctly :)
<astromme> daskreech: there is a tool... I forget... that tells you what nepomuk thinks is installed backendwise
<astromme> Tm_T: yes, I think smaller. Definitely faster
<astromme> oh woah, that is so cool
<astromme> I started nepomuk on this jaunty machine and it asked to install sesame :)
 * astromme is a big fan
<Mamarok> astromme: wait, my Strigi is indexing since days...
<daskreech> Mamarok: How much data?
<Mamarok> if you have a lot of data you will need patience
<Mamarok> daskreech: like 580 Gb
<astromme> Mamarok: have you installed the sesame2 backend?
<astromme> Mamarok: ah, yes. That will take a while
<astromme> And you will end up with a very large db
<astromme> I have 1/5th of that
<Mamarok> daskreech: I talked to Trueg about it today, he can't do anything about it and suspects Strigi to hang sometimes on certain files, it should be faster
<astromme> daskreech: run "sopranocmd |grep backend -C 1
<astromme> If you see virtuoso the server is installed correctly (with nepomuk support)
<Mamarok> astromme: yes, of course I have sesame2
<astromme> Mamarok: Just checking :). I've seen users who don't have it and are complaining
<Mamarok> astromme: It never actually started without sesame anyway, s I read some Nepomuk blogs to get started
<astromme> oh, that's interested
<astromme> s/interested/interesting
 * astromme will brb, he needs to relog for nepomuk
<astromme> or I could just ... hmm
<daskreech> Isn't strigi spawning multiple threads for that so one file hanging shouldn't really screw it up that much?
<astromme> daskreech: I think the one hanging goes to 100% cpu
<astromme> at least I've had that experience
<daskreech> Ugh can you see what file it's hanging on ?
<Mamarok> daskreech: well, I can see on which folder he is, but it's progressing, just very slow
 * ScottK has never once had sufficient patience to let Strigi finish indexing.
<daskreech> Riddell: Does it make sense to follow you on identi.ca ?
 * astromme is a fan of Quassel. No disconnection ftw
<daskreech> Konversation should have some quassel server support :)
<astromme> Mamarok: did you do something special to make strigi start? I'm having no luck
<astromme> daskreech: no kidding
<Mamarok> astromme: there is a missing java symlink you will have to set, found it in the lauchpad bugs about Strigi
<astromme> Mamarok: that's silly, so small!
<daskreech> small things cause the most emotional pain
<Mamarok> astromme: I know
<Mamarok> it buggerd my for quite a while
<Riddell> daskreech: no I've never used it
<astromme> This, right? ln -s /usr/lib/kde4/lib/strigi/strigiindex_sopranobackend.so /usr/lib/strigi/strigiindex_sopranobackend.so
<ScottK> So I guess it makes sense if you don't want much distraction.
<Mamarok> astromme: cause, it's one if the pilars of KDE, so it not working was very disturbing
 * astromme gets a "file exists"
<astromme> Mamarok: exactly. Nepomuk + Strigi needs to start working out of the box
<Mamarok> astromme: well, no the one I had to set was for the libjvm.so
<astromme> That's the only way that it will solidify and actually start becoming indispensible
<daskreech> Riddell: You do have an account though
<daskreech> Will Aplha 2 be KDE 4.3 based ?
<Riddell> daskreech: only under duress
<astromme> meh, I"m getting... found no soprano plugin at  "/usr/lib/soprano/libsoprano_sesame2backend.so"
<daskreech> Riddell: ha ha wonderful :) We should probably have a kubuntu account there though
<daskreech> wait
<daskreech> there is
<JontheEchidna> harmph, kdeutils should be good now, uploading to the ppa
<daskreech> >_>
<daskreech> and nixternal isn't following it
<daskreech> Wow
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: kdeutils?  I just uploaded that to the archive
<JontheEchidna> sdk, my mistake
<nixternal> daskreech: following what?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: ^
<astromme> aha aha aha! "Converting Nepomuk index to a new backend"
<astromme> This is a good sign I think
 * astromme still would love 4.3b1 for Jaunty
<daskreech> The kubuntu identi.ca account
<astromme> Muahahaha! and I have the nepomuk icon
<Riddell> astromme: it'll come, but a few days yet
<astromme> Riddell: I'll be super busy until Monday, so I probably won't even notice after today :)
<astromme> Engin project, final paper, wedding, flying home, getting unpacked.
<JontheEchidna> oh, and I just uploaded kdeutils to experimental when I meant to upload sdk v.v
<JontheEchidna> oh well, it'll only clog the builders up a bit
<astromme> Mamarok: Thank you for your help. I agree, this needs to just work. That'll certainly be something I poke around for in the Karmic alphas/betas
<ScottK> If it's just missing a symlink, we ought to be able to fix Jaunty in an SRU
<Mamarok> good idea, people expect it to work when they read the release notes for the KDE versions
<astromme> ScottK: it looks like the java defaults selector should be setting the symlink, as it varies from jvm to jvm
<ScottK> astromme: I see.  Perhaps you could take it up with someone on the Ubuntu Java team.
 * ScottK knows zip about Java
<astromme> ScottK: where would I do that?
<ScottK> astromme: #ubuntu-java
<astromme> ScottK: this is the bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/soprano-backend-sesame/+bug/334186
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 334186 in soprano-backend-sesame "soprano-backend-sesame requires missing /usr/lib/libjvm.so" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<nixternal> oh cool, I had no idea that troubalex was the community web mgr for qt software...groovy
<astromme> The last comment mentions that he did something relating to java-common
<Riddell> nixternal: I've never worked out what a community web manager is :)
<nixternal> hehe
<daskreech> Someone who manages the community but never actually meets them :)
<Riddell> I've met troubalex, although I didn't notice her managing me
<nixternal> do you need to be managed?
<daskreech> You
<daskreech> have
<nixternal> no, you just need an agent you rockstar!
<daskreech> no
<daskreech> idea
<astromme> ScottK: I'm poking around a bit. Who knows....
 * ScottK is pretty convinced Riddell is unmanageable.
<daskreech> hi smarter_ :)
<Riddell> groovy, kdebase-workspace done and uploaded
<Riddell> will dep wait on qedje though
<Mamarok>  is there a way to remove the password for kpackagekit once it has been stored?
<Mamarok> as kpackagkit doesn't use kdewallet
<seele> nixternal: no i just said "next slide" hehe
<nixternal> haha
<ghostcube> everybody was kung fu fighting dabba dibbi
<ghostcube> helo humans and wannabees
<ghostcube> :D
<dasKreech> Who we gonna call?
<neversfelde> öhm
<ghostcube> hmmm elvis ?
<neversfelde> btw is eagles0815 banned again?
<dasKreech> most likely
<astromme> ScottK: Mamarok: I'm working with the good folks in #ubuntu-java . There is a good chance that we can come up with a solution for jaunty
<ScottK> Haven't seen him around lately now that you mention it.
<astromme> Do you know if virtuoso will be the default/packaged for Karmic?
<ScottK> astromme: Excellent.
<astromme> Apparently linking to /usr/lib/libjvm.so is a bad bad idea because you don't know about abi. However, in this case there isn't a good solution other than linking
<astromme> ScottK: have you guys packaged virtuoso for karmic? is that the current plan for default?
<ScottK> Dunno.
 * ScottK looks over at Riddell
<JontheEchidna> http://bugs.debian.org/508048
<JontheEchidna> bug 331757
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 331757 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] virtuoso-opensource" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/331757
<JontheEchidna> it looks to be a huge job
<astromme> JontheEchidna: oh noes :( even just the db component?
<ScottK> I'd hate to rely on it since it's just the freeware version of a proprietary product.
 * astromme mentions that it is oss
<dasKreech> but is it F ?
<astromme> you mean L? :P
<ScottK> It is, but it's the non-commercial version of some closed thing.
<dasKreech> We can see the source can it be forked if needed ?
<ScottK> It may be like OOo and Star Office (OK) or something else.
<ScottK> Personally I'd be a lot more comfortable if more of these DB driven things were using postgresql.
 * ScottK waves to Sput
<astromme> Looks like gpl2
<astromme> http://virtuoso.openlinksw.com/dataspace/dav/wiki/Main/VOSLicense
<astromme> ScottK: the problem iirc is that they aren't a RDF something or other
<ScottK> Right, well Virtuoso also came in the context of Akonadi too
<astromme> ScottK: aha, sparql, that's the magic word
<astromme> Also, some packager notes are at the bottom of: http://trueg.wordpress.com/2009/02/27/are-we-there-yet-the-long-road-to-a-stable-soprano-virtuoso-backend/
<astromme> The one great thing about nepomuk.... it supports multiple backends and seamlessly migrates data if a new one becomes available that is deemed a higher priority (or the users sets it as the first priority)
<nixternal> note to other devs: if you are a dev for a distro, do not comment on another distro dev blog calling it subpar
<nixternal> I can't believe someone commented on my blog complaining that it is on planet kde and it is a subpar distro, when the person is a chakra developer, a project for arch that uses patches from so-called "subpar distros"
<nixternal> ie. the kubuntu karmic release post
 * Sput waves back to ScottK
<ScottK> nixternal: Batteries Released.
<nixternal> heh
 * astromme sighs
<dasKreech> nixternal: Ah thought it was for your other post. In any case mud slinging due to inflated aggravated pride quotes are really not needed
<siekacz> hello
<siekacz> are there any plans  to make KDE 4.3 b1 packages for 9.04?
<dasKreech> Yes
<rgreening> we are working on them now. its slow progress... but moving
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: we've started for 9.04?
<rgreening> bah.. meant kde b4 in general
<rgreening> but it will be back ported
<JontheEchidna> we might be lucky enough for no-change backports
<rgreening> maybe... here's hoping
<rgreening> :)
<JontheEchidna> since debian-qt-kde.mk just includes kde4.mk in jaunty
<rgreening> thats cool
<JontheEchidna> thank ScottK for that one
 * dasKreech itches to get back on KDE
<rgreening> ty ScottK
<rgreening> :P
<JontheEchidna> I read that as Scotty, too much trek
<dasKreech> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W-WA90u0f0Y
<neversfelde> hum, is it really necessary to post youtube links in here. I do no want to klick on them...
<rgreening> I have to drop off for a while... I'll finish kdenetwork then.
<dasKreech> neversfelde: Don't klik then?
<neversfelde> dasKreech: it is a little bit offtopic here, isn't it?
<dasKreech> Well someone brought Trek and mentioned scotty
<dasKreech> So yes
<neversfelde> :)
<neversfelde> sorry, I was in an offtopic mood
<neversfelde> it is hard to filter the important things
<dasKreech> !kde && !kubuntu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kde && !kubuntu
<neversfelde> hehe
#kubuntu-devel 2009-05-15
<dasKreech> Mamarok: ping
<dasKreech>  kb9vqf: ping
<kb9vqf> daskreech: pong
<dasKreech> how are you?
<kb9vqf> Doing OK
 * kb9vqf is sorta on vacation....
<dasKreech> Sorta?
<kb9vqf> Well, on vacation from work, but still doing work-related things.  Yuck.
<dasKreech> astromme: Ping
<dasKreech> Wonderful isn't it?
<kb9vqf> :)
<astromme> dasKreech: pong
<dasKreech> astromme: How much Mem does nepomuk normally consume for you?
<dasKreech> kb9vqf: Hows your server been holding up?
<kb9vqf> Pretty good now; the downloads have trailed off a bit
<kb9vqf> 4000+ downloads of the final version!
<dasKreech> Ugh Ok never mind that's bad astromme
<astromme> dasKreech: Right now I'm at 300 MB for it
<astromme> ?
<dasKreech> My friend just came back in from work and messaged me. Nepomuk is using up 430 MB of RAM
<astromme> I should say... NepomukServicesStub is using 300
<astromme> And iirc that is strigi
<astromme> not nepomuk
<dasKreech> He's indexing two folders with 550 MB of data
<dasKreech> That's pretty horrible
<astromme> I'm indexing thousands with 100GB of data
<astromme> including the entire kde source tree
<astromme> and many films/photos
<dasKreech> Yeah which is why I said it's horrible
<astromme> Hmm, I don't consider it to be that horrible
<astromme> and I think it's in the strigi component honestly
<dasKreech> copying the things that you need to index into the RAM kinda sucks :)
<astromme> dasKreech: I don't know/think it's doing it. /shrug I'm not an expert by any means, so maybe I shouldn't be speculating. Ask around in #nepomuk-kde
<dasKreech> Man that place is so cold and dark :-(
<Riddell> why oh why does kdelibs-experimental have a low build score
<JontheEchidna> It's newness, perhaps?
<dasKreech> Didn't study?
<Riddell> rgreening: oh you fixed the kshisen icons?
<rgreening> :)
<Riddell> lovely, uploading
<rgreening> did you remove the ~ppa1 from it i don't remember if I did that in bzr
<Riddell> doesn't seem to be it in bzr
<rgreening> ok, I must have done that one. however kdegraphics is showing ~ppa1
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> I was waiting for the build to complete in PPA and then update bzr.
<rgreening> you'll have to update the one promoted to main
<rgreening> Riddell: ^
<rgreening> Riddell: did you upload kdebase as well? bzr would still be ~ppa1 for it as well.
<Riddell> didn't you say that needed kdebase-workspace?
<Riddell> which is still waiting on qzion/qedje
<nixternal> ~twitter status
<kubotu> Make WebKit default in Konqueror: keditfiletype text/html - select embedded tab - move webkit part to the top - only works on trunk (35 seconds ago via choqoK)
<nixternal> nice
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: actually it failed due to the lack of libknotificationitem-dev
<JontheEchidna> (workspace)
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: that too
<Riddell> nixternal: ?  what's that from?
<JontheEchidna> ok, just making sure you were aware :)
<rgreening> Riddell: I just updated bzr for kdegraphics. TO remove the ~ppa1.
<dasKreech> kb9vqf: Did you try the Ibex -> Jackalope upgrade ?
<JontheEchidna> I've started on jaunty backports btw
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: excellent
<nixternal> Riddell: that is my last tweet
<dasKreech> ~twitter status
<kubotu> you should specify the username of the twitter touse, or identify using 'twitter identify [username] [password]'
<Riddell> there's 450 items in new queue!
<rgreening> Riddell: I just updated bzr for kdebase. To remove the ~ppa1.
<dasKreech> ~identica
<dasKreech> :-P
<Riddell> time to sleep, keep packaging hard dudes!
<JontheEchidna> oh-kay!
<nixternal> is 4.3 b1 going into a jaunty ppa? it is the #1 question on the intertubes I am seeing
<nixternal> can I be of some assistance?
<rgreening> nixternal: yeah. grab something from the cave.. toys, plasma addons, etc
<JontheEchidna> yeah, we're going to backport it
 * astromme chuckles
 * astromme goes back to fixing a huge bug in his rtm plasmoid. Whoops, dates do not change magically. 
 * rgreening attempts to finish kdenetwork.
<nixternal> I hate this damn cave
<dasKreech> astromme: Actaully I find they do over time
<astromme> lol!
<astromme> well, at least not when I set them to be "today" as a hard date
<dasKreech> :-)
<nixternal> it used to be so much easier to contribute to Kubuntu before this silly bat cave, batty scripts, and hidden communications...it is actually very irritating
<dasKreech> Holy protocol batman!
<rgreening> nixternal: you don't need to use the scripts. Riddell doesn't. He's strickly all by hand :)
<nixternal> right, but everything is hidden
<nixternal> well, I guess for others they are, not for me, I keep forgetting I have access to the kde stuff
<rgreening> nixternal: only becuse we have advance access... otherwise it wouldn't be :)
<rgreening> lol
<nixternal> well...
 * astromme thinks that while it's currently the best we have out there, the debian .deb model is just so yucky and tangled an unneeded
<kb9vqf> daskreech: I did my usual apt-get dist-upgrade on several systems with no problems...
<kb9vqf> But I haven't tried the GUI method yet
<dasKreech> ok
<nixternal> astromme: ? it is the same "yucky and tangled and unneeded" model that we use...scripts and hidden stuff doesn't change that
 * astromme is also someone who doesn't do packagaing on a regular basis, so take my word with a grain of salt
<nixternal> to late :p
<astromme> I don't know... I've done a small amount of gentoo packaging, a small amount of archlinux packaing, a small amount of debian packaging
<astromme> I was never able to wrap my mind around the debian packagaing. Maybe it was because of all the scripts that did stuff 'for me'
<astromme> maybe it was because of all of the little files that seemed to be needed
<astromme> maybe it was because of all of the little magic incantations and buildscripts needed to just build a package.
<astromme> I dunno
<astromme> Maybe it was me exhibiting a major fail
 * rgreening thinks nixternal needs a hug
<rgreening> haha
<dasKreech> astromme: Another anity check how big is the $KDEHOME nepomuk directory ?
<astromme> dasKreech: iirc 1GB. lemmy check
<dasKreech> Ok his is 4GB to index 550 MBs
<dasKreech> and associated metadata I suspect
<dasKreech> and I gues some overhead
<astromme> yeah, looks to be 1%
<astromme> which is reasonable I think
<astromme> considering that a heck of a lot is indexed
<ryanakca> nixternal: ping, help.kubuntu.org , did you rerun your script?
 * JontheEchidna realized that kdewebdev was in universe and uploaded
<rgreening> lol
<JontheEchidna> once kdelibs and kdelibs-experimental is done, we should be free to backport the first layer of the stack
<rgreening> Im close to finishing kdenetwork. Lot's of new files added... lots of chnages to integrate.
<JontheEchidna> are you going to go for the record of longest debian/changelog entry with this one? :P
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: check out kdegraphics and kdegames :)
<rgreening> Maybe I should shorten them up.
<rgreening> lol
<JontheEchidna> I usually just stick with: -Updated various .install files
<JontheEchidna> lol
<rgreening> I put everything in so I don't miss something if I have to start over for some reason
<rgreening> mayhap I'll shorten network
<rgreening> heh
 * astromme hugs nixternal. There, now he has his hug :)
 * JontheEchidna testbuilds accessibility for a list-missing run
<nixternal> ryanakca: I was just supposed to add that header stuff right?
<ryanakca> nixternal: and a blob at the bottom of <body>
<ryanakca> nixternal: http://pastebin.ca/1412859
<nixternal> right...ya, I still need to do that, though I will probably just do a manual copy/paste on it, with what I have in the repos already
<ryanakca> nixternal: Woah, how long would that take you, half an hour?
<nixternal> probably not even that long
<nixternal> well ya, probably that long
<nixternal> it would take just as long to write up a script to do the same thing
<ryanakca> *nod*, but writing a script is way more fun :) Anyways, no rush anymore I guess, it'll probably take half a year to get it reviewed by the sysadmins once we get it done anyways
<nixternal> lol
 * ScottK wields photorec (again) to save his wife's photos.
<dasKreech> Ha ha What she have?
<ScottK> In this case an SD Card that an app promised to move the pics off of.
<ScottK> Said app did the remove pics from the SD Card part fine.  The make them appear on her hard drive part, not so much
<dasKreech> Ow
<ScottK> In any case recphoto gets my cold dead fingers award.
<dasKreech> Seems like a specific kinda tool
<ScottK> It is and if you have that particular problem it's a very easy, very good tool to get it done.
<ScottK> This is the third time in the last two months (that SD Card is now headed for the trash).
<dasKreech> Ha ha ha
<dasKreech> but didn't it remove correctly?
<dasKreech>  Sounds like the Hard drive is the culprit framingi t
<dasKreech> framing it
<ScottK> This was the only time it was during a move.  The other times they just 'vanished' without even being in the computer.
<dasKreech> ugh
<ScottK> Yep.  Thus the trash can plan.
<dasKreech> Yeah
<Mamarok> dasKreech: pong
<dasKreech> Hi Mamarok how are you?
<Mamarok> hi dasKreech
<Mamarok> fine, and you?
<dasKreech> Not bad I'm sneezing like crazy
<Mamarok> hay fever?
<dasKreech> Don't know
<dasKreech> It's been raining so I guess it's triggering something
<dasKreech> I was asking you what the size of your $KDEHOME nepomuk directory was
<Mamarok> hm, not hay fever then, that calms down when it's raining
<Mamarok> the store size is 8 Gb now
<Mamarok> but still indexing
<dasKreech> ok that's 500 GB of data right?
<Mamarok> roughly, yes
<Mamarok> I excluded the / folders ecept for /etc and /var
<Mamarok> I have years of mail in kmail, that for sure is a lot of stuff to index
<Mamarok> all my university stuff, ptofessionnal school teacher stuff of 18 years and my music collection
<Mamarok> but it runs nicely in the background
<dasKreech> ok
<dasKreech> Hmm
<dasKreech>  my firend was indexing 550 MB and eneded up with about a 4GB database
<dasKreech> friend
<Mamarok> I think it depends on the amont of files
<Mamarok> if it's 500 Gb with mostly movies, that will not make a big index necessarily
<Mamarok> and the amount of tags, where my music collection brings a lot of data too
<Mamarok> mostly classical, fully tagged
<dasKreech> With composers?
<Mamarok> of course :)
<dasKreech> Least used slot on music metadata
<Mamarok> oh, I use it extensively
<Mamarok> my main search criteria in the collection, besides the artist
<dasKreech> I miss my hard drive :(
<a|wen> you lost your HDD?
 * a|wen misses having a larger hard drive ... the last 20Gb did make a difference
 * Mamarok has an external HDD for storing, very useful
<a|wen> heh, my 160 gig external drive is also very important for making the space calculation come out positive
<dasKreech> Yep
<dasKreech> 230 GB of data gone
<dasKreech>  like 100 GB of MUsic
<a|wen> that is pretty sad ... and the backup was not as good as you could wish...?
<Riddell> morning
<dasKreech> The backup died two days after
<a|wen> morning Riddell
<a|wen> dasKreech: urgh ... no fun
<dasKreech> Tell me about it
<dasKreech> I'm on a 4 GB drive now running GNome
<a|wen> oh my, then it is indeed bad
<dasKreech> Yep
<a|wen> i have been jumping back to dapper on an old lappy ~ a year ago ... but still not as bad as that :P
<Riddell> bother, kdelibs-experiminetal still hasn't compiled
<dasKreech> taking long or there are problems?
<Riddell> just taking ages
<dasKreech> How fast is the computer?
<Riddell> it's the buildds, just means they're building other stuff
<Riddell> new queue hsa exploded from 450 items to 1200 items so they've been busy overnight
<dasKreech> You would think with all the back and forth between Canonical and Amazon they would have a cloud build machine
<dasKreech> Where are you in the Queue?
<Riddell> no idea
<dasKreech> Riddell: What would you include on the Cd for a better first time boot experience if you could ?
<Riddell> dunno, we have most of what I want
<Riddell> I usually install krita at some point
<yao_ziyuan> my update-notifier-kde is using 45% CPU and 73MB memory and is not notifying me of new updates (while there are updates)!
<Nightrose> users are starting to ask for amarok 2.1 beta 2 packages for kubuntu :/
<Nightrose> any news on that?
<Riddell> a|wen: how's n-m-plasmoid doing?  I havn't looked at it recently I'm afraid but we should get it into backports at least
<freinhard> which was the command that built a package in a chroot installing all needed build-depends there and not on my system?
<Riddell> Nightrose: was someone tasked to do it?  did I see JontheEchidna was looking at it?
<Riddell> freinhard: pbuilder ?
<Riddell> freinhard: pbuilder for a non interactive chroot (sudo pbuilder create; sudo pbuilder build foo.dsc)
<Riddell> debootstrap for a chroot you can use yourself (debootstrap karmic my-karmic-chroot; chroot my-karmic-chroot; do whatever you like)
<freinhard> Riddell: tried that yesterda, but can't remember why it didn't work. i gues it was just to late ;)
<freinhard> or maybe i missed some errors. (no idea how to scroll back on a virtualbox commandline)
<Nightrose> Riddell: yes he tried to package it but it crashed on startup due to a mysql problem
<Nightrose> Riddell: nw-applet worked ok for me on two wired connections and one wireless unencrypted one
<Nightrose> only problem: you can't disconnect
<Nightrose> it automatically reconnects
<Nightrose> known bug
<freeflying> firephoto: you may try mk-sbuild-lv
<a|wen> Riddell: seems mor than good; not muvh feedback, but what i got was very positive
<a|wen> Riddell: both wpa2 as well as hidden networks was fixed ... dunno how many have tested it, but nobody has complayned
<Wiskeybottel_> ola
<Wiskeybottel_> hey somewhere her
<Wiskeybottel_> mhhhh ok so i look in a other one
<Riddell> a|wen: that shoulds good
<Riddell> ?
<Riddell> a|wen: that sounds good
<a|wen> Riddell: indeed it does ... i'm inclined to go for -proposed, but don't know if anyone else wants to give it a test as well (or already have, just without telling)
<Riddell> a|wen: also i haven't been able to recreate that problem I had the first time I tried it
<Riddell> the multiple repeated access points one
<a|wen> okay, hard to know if it was the applet, or n-m itselv playing a game with us; but at least it doesn't look to be a common problem
<fregl> networkmanager is still in a very rough state - resizing problems, sometimes connections are added more than once to the kcm, hidden is only fixed to sometimes work but not reliably...
<a|wen> fregl: anything that has become worse compared to the version released with jaunty
<fregl> a|wen: no, since then it should have improved :)
<a|wen> fregl: we have a version op for test in the experimental PPA, and we are talking about improvements in that version ... go test, if you have time :)
<fregl> a few minor bugs have been fixed, and having hidden work sometimes is better than not at all ;)
<fregl> a|wen:  I'm running the trunk version, but I'd be interested in nm-plasma feedback
<a|wen> fregl: ahh :) ... yeah; especially wpa2 + hidden is interesting
<fregl> so it's good to hear that it has improved in your opinion :)
<fregl> I'll have to set up a wpa2 here, just got a router that can handle it a few days ago... wish I had more time
<a|wen> heh, personally my only computer with the plasmoid on is working as a stationary ... so can't test it much
<a|wen> but vpn doesn't seem to work, which is my sole use-case atm.
<fregl> I have no clue about vpn at all - my goal is to first get wifi into an acceptable state
<fregl> but Will probably could tell you more about vpn
<fregl> I don't even know if it should work
<a|wen> fregl: all fields on the option page is disabled ... and there is no way of enabling them; so i guess not ;)
<fregl> hehe
<a|wen> Riddell: but what do you think; should we give it a try? ... have you tested the newest version yourself, btw?
<fregl> a|wen: have you tried in the kcm? manage connections would let me add a vpn and fill out the details
 * sebas would be surprised if a current snapshot is worse than the one in jaunty
<sebas> We've focused exclusively on making it work, and quite some nasty important cases have been fixed
<fregl> moin sebas
<a|wen> fregl: also under "optional information"?
<sebas> hey fregl
<a|wen> hi sebas ... it does indeed look good, according to those that i've heard from
<fregl> yes, but it's still a moving target, I would not want to rely on the applet at this point
 * sebas agrees with fregl there, it's clearly not done
<fregl> a|wen: oh, some combo boxes and lineedits are disabled
<a|wen> fregl: well, tha case i investigates is "do you want to rely on the applet as of a week ago, or as it was in march"
<a|wen> fregl: exactly ;) ... and they seem utterly important to those that want to use vpn, he
<fregl> a|wen: I agree with both ;)
<a|wen> :)
<fregl> <wstephenson> fregl: openvpn works, vpnc needs more work
<a|wen> that is 50% :)
 * a|wen ponders making everything ready for uploading current snapshot to proposed tonight ... and then having off
<a|wen> 2½ weeks of holidays coming up :)
<seele> ~twitter update COFFEE
<kubotu> status updated
<a|wen> seele: thanks ... i suppose it was for us :)
<seele> ~order coffee a|wen
 * kubotu slides coffee a|wen down the bar to seele
<seele> ack
<seele> ~order help
 * kubotu slides help down the bar to seele
 * seele sighs
<a|wen> thx ... i'm still on my first cup for today; way behind
<a|wen> ~help order
<kubotu> You may also have a look at 'help order goods/machines/replies' ... Placing an order is actually easy as hell. 'order GOOD' => GOOD gets slid down the bar. 'order GOOD for NICK' => GOOD get slid down the bar to NICK. 'order GOOD for everyone' => everyone gets GOOD (in case the good is finite it will end as you place this order). 'order birthday package' => in case you want to make a special birthday present ;-)
<seele> ah hah
<a|wen> ~order extra coffee for seele
 * kubotu slides extra coffee down the bar to seele
<a|wen> :)
<Riddell> a|wen: is there a bug we're using to track plasmoid-n-m brokenness?
<a|wen> Riddell: no bug yet ... we could grab one about hidden networks or wpa2 and hijack that one; or make a new
<Riddell> mm, I'm not sure what's best, I'll ask pitti anyway
<a|wen> Riddell: the tracking was supposed to be done here: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/PlasmaWidgetNetworkManager/0.0+svn966653-0ubuntu1~ppa1 ... Lure gave positive results, but haven't reported yet, i can see
<a|wen> Riddell: i'll remove the temporary modifications (making a -dbg package for useful stacktraces) from that one and upload a clean source for someone to take over
<fregl> interesting page :) I'd suggest changing the "Broken" column to "Works" - confused me quite a bit
<a|wen> fregl: it is a test if people are awake while testing :P ... and in any case i'll just blame (eh, credit) everything on apachelogger ;)
<fregl> hehe
<fregl> seems like Nightrose didn't spot that either...
<Nightrose> ?
 * fregl give Nightrose a cookie
<Nightrose> broken -> No = works fine
<Nightrose> ;-)
 * Nightrose munches the cookie
<fregl> yeah, but quite a bit of math to do there ;) too hard for my simple mind
<Nightrose> how am i supposed to read it?
<Nightrose> haha
<Nightrose> ok
<a|wen> Nightrose: you are completely right :)
 * Nightrose pats fregl
 * a|wen gives fregl a cookie
<fregl> :D
<fregl> food :)
 * a|wen is leaving for dinner in 5 minutes :)
<Nightrose> fregl: yay! going to see star trek on tuesday with Frank and Bati \o/
<fregl> hehe
<fregl> Nightrose: good! in English?
<Nightrose> don't think so
<fregl> a|wen: are you using openvpn or vpnc?
<Quintasan> hiho
<Riddell> a|wen: pitti seems ok to getting p-w-n-m into -proposed so let me know when you have something that's good to upload
<Riddell> Hobbsee's awake!
<Sput> Nightrose: you should go see it in english
<Sput> Nightrose: it's being shown in the Schauburg
<Riddell> Hobbsee: could you up the build priority of kdelibs-experimental on amd64, it hasn't compiled overnight and it's blocking everything KDEish
<Hobbsee> Riddell: indeed!
<Hobbsee> Riddell: it being 10.26pm my time, this is quite likely
<Hobbsee> Riddell: jaunty, i assume?
<Hobbsee> hrm, not jaunty
<Riddell> karmic
<Hobbsee> i'm a release behind - this is terrible!
<Hobbsee> Riddell: estimated start:  1 minute
<ScottK> New plan ....
<ScottK> We're going to upload KDE 4.2.3 to jaunty-backports for now.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Did we ever get the RSS plasma thing regression sorted out?
<JontheEchidna> Not that I'm aware of.
<ScottK> Well that makes 4.2.3 unsuitable for -updates in any case.
<JontheEchidna> One user said downgrading to Qt 4.5.0 fixed it, but it was originally reported by a Qt 4.5.0 user
<ScottK> Then we'd need to get that sort for sure before we could do -updates.
<mickru> hi, I try to profile an application requiring root access with valgrind
<mickru> I open a root shell with sudo su, then run my app with: valgrind --tool=callgrind <myapp>
<mickru> when the app terminates, I get the error that profiling data could not be writen to the file. The file is then empty.
<mickru> any idea?
<mickru> is it possible to profile app's with root rights this way?
<quassel208> how is status on kde4.3 beta for kubuntu ?
<ScottK> "In progress"
<JontheEchidna> Could somebody bump the build score of kdelibs-experimental in: https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/experimental please?
<JontheEchidna> Hobbsee, NCommander^?
<Riddell> sebas: we're roomies!
<a|wen> Riddell: ping
<seele> hmm.. anyone else have time remaining reported twice in the PM widget?
<a|wen> ahh, he is not there ... one should complete backlog reading before speaking
<Riddell> hi a|wen
<a|wen> Riddell: :)
<Riddell> quick quick I'm about to go
<a|wen> we want the new snapshot in karmic first; or it should be good?
<Riddell> snapshot of what?  in karmic first before what?
<a|wen> n-m plasma
<ScottK> Riddell: jaunty-proposed
<Riddell> both really
<ScottK> a|wen: I can sponsor it to Karmic
<a|wen> ScottK: cool ... and getting it into jaunty-proposed?
<ScottK> First things first.
<ScottK> For Jaunty proposed we need to make sure you have a good bug with a proper test case.
<ScottK> Really off to schlep kids now ...
<a|wen> we have "make any wpa2 network work", and "connect to network with hidden SSID"
<a|wen> was anybody in the process of packaging amarok 2.1 beta2 ?
<a|wen> JontheEchidna: ? ^^
<JontheEchidna> never got it to work
<JontheEchidna> what I have is in my ppa if anyone want to take a shot at it
<a|wen> okay ... leaving for 3 weeks in a matter of hours, so no volunteering here
<a|wen> but https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=184714 has been fixed ... might be worth getting into jaunty as well
<ubottu> KDE bug 184714 in Playlist "Playlist turns invisible sometimes with Qt 4 5" [Major,Resolved: fixed]
<a|wen> JontheEchidna: :)
<sebas> Riddell: ah, very cool :)
<sebas> cuddling and stuff!
<_Sime> yeek!
 * sebas is afk again
<lukefeil> JontheEchidna: hi
<lukefeil> JontheEchidna: kümmerst du dich um die das repo-paket "qt-creator" unter jaunty?
<ScottK> lukefeil: In English please.
<JontheEchidna> sorry, I don't speak German :(
<lukefeil> JontheEchidna: ok
<lukefeil> JontheEchidna: do you manage the package "qt-creator" for jaunty?
<JontheEchidna> I don't think I've done any work with that package, but you may be thinking of Jonathan Riddell
<ScottK> Who is offline for the next week.
<lukefeil> oh
<lukefeil> the dependencies are defect
<lukefeil> from the package qt-creator
<JontheEchidna> in what way?
<ScottK> lukefeil: Where did you get this package?  From a PPA?
 * a|wen raises his hand and looks at ScottK
<ScottK> a|wen: Yes?
<a|wen> offline for the next week
<ScottK> OK
<lukefeil> ScottK: i don't know the source but i have no PP in my sources.list
<lukefeil> *PPA
<ScottK> lukefeil: OK.  What is the problem?
<ScottK> a|wen: What do you need uploaded?
<a|wen> ScottK: http://awen.dk/packages/pwnm/ <-- package for karmic; and an equivalent for jaunty-proposed
 * ScottK looks
<lukefeil> ScottK: in the dependencies for the qt-creator are'nt the libqt4-cor libqt4-dev qt4-designer,...
<lukefeil> ScottK: after the installation he said that i've no qmake
<lukefeil> ScottK: i installed these packages bye myself
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Do you know anything about qt-creator?
<ScottK> lukefeil: Then it worked?
<lukefeil> ScottK: after i installed qt4 yes
<JontheEchidna> The dependencies look ok for me: http://paste.ubuntu.com/173223/
<ScottK> a|wen: Minor point: That's backports versioning for SRU ubuntu1.1 would be preferred.  I'll fix it.
<a|wen> ScottK: if you change it to ubuntu0.1 then okay
<xisde> hi... today i've installed karmic into my desktop and after apt-get update & upgrade, my kde is broken. the taskbar, wallpaper, menus... what happened? sorry for my poor english.
<ScottK> Right 0.1
<JontheEchidna> xisde: you installed alpha software is what happened
<JontheEchidna> in the middle of a KDE upgrade
<seele> ScottK: i would call alpha 0.0.1 :)
<a|wen> ScottK: i know ... after our backport-versioning in -proposed for kde it's not always easy to be sure
<ScottK> xisde: We are currently in the middle of updating from KDE 4.2 to 4.3beta.  It being broken is no suprised.
<ScottK> a|wen: It's not a hard rule.
<a|wen> i thought so ;) ... you just choose the one you like the most
<xisde> uhh... ok... thanks ^^ i'm trying to contribute to ubuntu/kubuntu.
<ScottK> xisde: Karmic is likely to be broken off and on several times before release.  It isn't essential to be running the development release to contribute.
 * ScottK isn't.
 * JontheEchidna isn't running karmic yet either
<ScottK> a|wen: 330811 needs a test case.
<xisde> in the jaunty alpha 5, 6 and beta, i've reported bugs in ubuntu, now i try to report bugs... i think so it's a way to contribute to developers.
 * a|wen looks at test-casing
<ScottK> a|wen: 334052 too (one test case in one of the bugs for both bugs and a cross reference is preferred)
<a|wen> ScottK: haven't gotten to that yet ... i'm desperately trying to get my packing done in time as well :)
<ScottK> OK.
<a|wen> ScottK: 330811 updated
<ScottK> a|wen: Karmic uploaded.  Looking at Jaunty now.
<a|wen> thx a lot
<ScottK> a|wen: NM widget heaved at Jaunty too.
<ScottK> I also installed it and it works here.
<a|wen> great :)
<a|wen> I kind of count on the rest of you looking into testing it ;)
<ScottK> One of those days I'm glad I'm at home and not on hotel internet.  I just uploaded something with -sa by accident and the tarball is 8Mb.  Faster to just let it go than stop it and retry
<a|wen> he ... looking forward to getting back to some decent internet as well
<xisde> in brazil i have a 300kbps network link... so slow... =/
<a|wen> xisde: 256kbps here...
<xisde> a|wen: o.o
<xisde> a|wen: brazilian?
<a|wen> xisde: danish ... but currently located in thailand
 * a|wen waves to everyone ... see you all in ~3 weeks
<nixternal> jeesh, waiting for Linux.com to fix my articles link already
#kubuntu-devel 2009-05-16
<Daskreech_> Nightrose: ping
<Nightrose> Daskreech_: pong
<Daskreech_> Nightrose: the Kubuntu-experimental repo would have the Beta 2 packages?
<Nightrose> nope :/
<Nightrose> still not packaged afaik
<rgreening> its a work in progress.
<Daskreech_> They will be there though?
<rgreening> Daskreech_: yep
<Daskreech_> ok
<rgreening> it's partially built and partially backported
<rgreening> bindings is broken badly.
 * Daskreech_ skips off into the dusK
<Nightrose> rgreening: he's talking about amarok btw
<Nightrose> (not sure if you are too)
<rgreening> oh. oops. doh
<rgreening> Ah, but same applies
 * rgreening is brain dead 
<Nightrose> ;-)
<rgreening> Nightrose: been working on kde 4.3 all day
 * Nightrose hands rgreening a cookie and bribes him into having a look at amarok
<rgreening> kdepim and bindings are being naughty
<Nightrose> :/
<rgreening> Ive got my hands full at the moment...
<rgreening> trying to get kde 4.3 beta out
<rgreening> Nightrose: you going to UDS
<Nightrose> nope :/
<Daskreech_> How is Beta 1 looking for Koala?
<rgreening> ah
<rgreening> It's partially uploaded.
<rgreening> and partially backport to jaunty
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: has been a mad dog with back porting
<rgreening> +1 JontheEchidna
<JontheEchidna> ^_^
<Daskreech_> Still in the build queue?
<JontheEchidna> workspace is still fscked up the arse
<Daskreech_> fsck -s ?
<JontheEchidna> s/s/u
<Daskreech_> but that ruins the whole joke :(
<Daskreech_> http://identi.ca/notice/4285328
<Riddell> _Sime: kdeedu python bindings need an update
<rgreening> Riddell: hey
<Riddell> remind me to go to spain in six hours
<JontheEchidna> lol
<rgreening> haha
<rgreening> ti quero taco bell
<apachelogger> kubotu: remind Riddell about going to spain in 6 hours
<kubotu> aight
<rgreening> kubotu: remind rgreening to bug ScottK about uploading KDE 4.3 packages in 2 hours
<kubotu> rgreening, you don't have 'remind::other::about' permissions here
<rgreening> argh! apachelogger ^
 * ryanakca doesn't have them either :/
<rgreening> :(
<rgreening> kubotu: chmod u+rwx rgreening
<rgreening> :)
 * ryanakca thinks he should start pruning his irclogs... 2.8G :)
<rgreening> ha
<rgreening> I have a mysql db with 50 million rows
<rgreening> that's about 10G
<rgreening> actually, its probably more rows...
<rgreening> more than I care to query
<ryanakca> What's that for?
<apachelogger> rgreening: remind me maybe?
<ryanakca> s/that/it/
<apachelogger> would seem logical :P
<ryanakca> kubotu: remind me about kubotu reminding in 1 minute
<kubotu> sure
<ryanakca> Heh
<ryanakca> apachelogger: What happens if you have a guy called ``me'', can he not be reminded by others?
<apachelogger> a guy called me must be very selfish anyway
<apachelogger> well
 * apachelogger =>
<apachelogger> that is a void in case you wondered :P
<ryanakca> Oh. I thought it was some wierd smiley face
<JontheEchidna> lol: [20:08:02] [Notice] -NickServ- This nickname is registered. Please choose a different nickname, or identify via /msg NickServ identify <password>.
<JontheEchidna> plasma-widget-makestatus dun work with pbuilder :(
<JontheEchidna> you have to run your cmake builds with /usr/bin/makeinvoker for it to work
<rgreening> kubotu: remind me to bug ScottK about uploading KDE 4.3 packages in 2 hours
<kubotu> okay then :)
<rgreening> cool
<Riddell> ryanakca, rgreening: you're all prepared for UDS?
<rgreening> Getting there. U see the message I sent on kubuntu-devel
<Riddell> oh aye.  I won't be about most of next week I'm afraid
<rgreening> that's ok. plauable deniability :) for senior leader
<rgreening> :P
<rgreening> plausable even
<rgreening> Riddell: I have some shopping to do this week.. get some summer garb... and a hair cut. other than that, ready.
<rgreening> and this time, I ain't volunteering for everyting under the sun.
<dtchen> heh
<rgreening> lerned my lesson
<rgreening> :)
<JontheEchidna> lol
<dtchen> don't worry, eventually you get volunteered whether you want to
<Riddell> rgreening: ssh, don't say that, ryanakca will get suspicious when we volunteer him for everything
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: I was listening in on you guy's (quiet) conversation, and I was going "wow, I hope he can really do all that..."
<rgreening> hahaha
<JontheEchidna> they need better microphone placement at this UDS
<rgreening> I got through a bunch...
<rgreening> but not enough.
<rgreening> This release we need to really prioritize stuff. and work from the top.
<JontheEchidna> we got flash integrated with kpackagekit, though we might want to integrate it further with the restricted-extras functionality of update-notifier-kde this release
<rgreening> I'd like to see notifier go away and use the kpackagekit one.
<JontheEchidna> and call update-notifier-kde through dbus like we do for mp3 codecs and sesame2
<JontheEchidna> actually we integrated it with install-package, iirc...
<JontheEchidna> lol
<dtchen> Flash and Skype, sigh. the banes of my existence (largely).
<Daskreech_> Can we remove that you have done something Confirmation dialog box in kpackage-kit?
<Daskreech_>  I really hate it
<ryanakca> Riddell: hehe, volunteered or voluntold?
<rgreening> I had a partially working patch for kpackagekit. but it needed some expert help. I couldn't get at the time
<rgreening> voluntold
<rgreening> :)
<JontheEchidna> oh yeah, you were working on an installer mode, weren't you
<ryanakca> Riddell: Will be, getting Kubuntu installed on my mum's laptop, mine is about to die on me :/
<rgreening> Tonio__: o/
<Tonio__> rgreening: yo !
<JontheEchidna> : o/ <- looked like a weird smiley
<rgreening> hows my best friend in France doing :)
<Tonio__> rgreening: back from the restaurant
<Tonio__> about to go sleep :)
<Tonio__> long day tomorrow searching for a decent new job :)
<rgreening> food and sleep.. sounds inviting
<Tonio__> rgreening: what about you ?
<Tonio_> pretty good evening I must say
<rgreening> Tonio__: trying to wrangle kdepim into submission.
<rgreening> its being naughty
<rgreening> must be taking after kdebindings
<Tonio_> ah... :) not as fun as a restaurant but still pretty cool :)
<rgreening> Ive been at it all day.
<Tonio_> ouch....
<rgreening> its really getting to me
<rgreening> soo many changes and breakage
<rgreening> had to revert some changes wrt akonadi cause they forgot to revert before they tagged it.
<rgreening> bad beta :)
<JontheEchidna> they also found out that several mplayerthumbs changes were bunk after the tagged it, so I ended up just commenting it out in cmakelists.txt since we already have an external copy
<JontheEchidna> but! At least come beta2 or RC or whatever we will have one less source package to maintain
<rgreening> the quality on this one is way down...
<JontheEchidna> impossible. It has my weather wallpaper included :P
<rgreening> OMG.. kdepim is finally finished building. Now I get my list-missing.
<JontheEchidna> 3... 2... 1...
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: the weather is stormy
<JontheEchidna> kubotu: remind rgreening to freeze his computer in 3 seconds
<kubotu> JontheEchidna, you don't have 'remind::other::about' permissions here
<rgreening> shaddup you
<Daskreech_> rgreening: What did she do now?
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> lol
<rgreening> I wanna watch some tv... but kde beta wont let me
 * JontheEchidna wonders when he will get a lightning storm so that he gets lightning wallpaper
<rgreening> stick finger in socket
<JontheEchidna> will BBC pick that up as weather? :P
<rgreening> no, but itll be funny.... for me
<Daskreech_> JontheEchidna: You actually have a lightning mode?
<JontheEchidna> Daskreech_: yeah, all the weather modes that the Plasma weather dataengine provides are supported
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: I wont be able to run your weather app here in Newfoundland. It'll kill my CPU as the weather here changes every few minutes...
<JontheEchidna> hehe
<rgreening> and it'll be constantly changing the pic
<rgreening> :P
<rgreening> it'll get a complex
 * JontheEchidna can't resist mentioning that the update interval is configurable
<Daskreech_> So instead you have a wallpaper slideshow set to 15 seconds ?
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: we need to write an AI plasmoid. have it learn as you talk to it.
<JontheEchidna> there is an openbrain plasmoid in playground
<rgreening> call it skynet and have it able to communicate with other plasma AI applets
<JontheEchidna> not exactly a turing test winner, but...
<rgreening> heh
<JontheEchidna> Ok, so the plugin supports: clear, partly cloudy, very cloudy, mist, lightning storm, hail, snow, partly cloudy at night, clear at night, and freezing rain
<rgreening> actually, it should be called omnibus or the evermind (for Dune fans).
<rgreening> cool
<rgreening> wheres the fog
<JontheEchidna> that might be mist
<rgreening> fog <> cloud <> mist
<rgreening> and for california, smog
<rgreening> :P
<JontheEchidna> lol
<rgreening> or in hollywood smug
<JontheEchidna> -s +t
<rgreening> courtesy southpark ^
<rgreening> lol
<JontheEchidna> pr0n on the desktop
<Daskreech_> You have different wallpapers for cloud and for mist?
<Daskreech_> where are you getting these
<Daskreech_> the Temp will be 25 degrees with light pr0n ?
<JontheEchidna> kde-look and, where I can, existing wallpapers in kdeartwork
<JontheEchidna> Vorian donated a  picture for freezing rain
<rgreening> "feeling hot-hot-hot"
<JontheEchidna> lol
<JontheEchidna> We might have a wallpaper contest in the nearish future for weather wallpapers
<rgreening> If you can get a fog mode, I'll get a fog pic
<rgreening> thick as soup
<Daskreech_> JontheEchidna: Bringing up Ubuntu-calendar again ? :)
<JontheEchidna> lol
 * Tonio_ gonna sleep
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: what we need is a consolidated bookmark applet that can read bookmarks from all configured sources (like FF, Konq, Arora, etc).
<Tonio_> nite all :)
<rgreening> nn tomsdale
<rgreening> nn Tonio_
<JontheEchidna> lol
<rgreening> stupid autocomplete...
<rgreening> :>
<Tonio_> :)
<rgreening> serious though on the bookmark thing
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: using konvi or quassi?
<rgreening> I hate not having access to bookmarks across apps
<rgreening> quas
<rgreening> and the applet should read and post to delicious if configured
<rgreening> that would be cool
<rgreening> and then have a plugin for the browser to assess it
<rgreening> access even
<Daskreech_> rgreening: across apps?
<Daskreech_> you want kate to have the same bookmarks as Juk ?
<rgreening> browsers
<Daskreech_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4559602&postcount=12
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: workspace (or, it's cmake) can't seem to find qedje when it compiles, we're just going to disable the plasma-scriptengine-qedje package this time around and fix edje or whatever later
<JontheEchidna> dunno if you're still around, or if you could sponsor a package when I'm done fixing its edje-induced FTBFS in a bit
<JontheEchidna> wow, there are a lot of new binary packages in workspace now
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: ScottK may be around.
<JontheEchidna> oh, the version isn't high enough
<JontheEchidna> so we need to backport qedje to the ppa
<JontheEchidna> which means somebody should retry workspace in main
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: that's cool. put qedje into experimental PPA and see what happens. ScottK can upload then
 * JontheEchidna uploads qzion first
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: I almost have kdepim rdy to upload. last few list-missings...
<JontheEchidna> nice
<JontheEchidna> if all else fails, at least we know how to build workspace in the ppa
<rgreening> just hope i got the missings into correct places. there were 80+
<rgreening> lol
<JontheEchidna> eek
<JontheEchidna> qedje, qzion accepted
<JontheEchidna> though I should have waited for qzion to build first
 * JontheEchidna thinks something qedje-ish may be stuck in new queue
<JontheEchidna> which would explain why it fails in an up-to-date pbuilder
<rgreening> heh
 * JontheEchidna sheds a single tear: https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/experimental/+build/1030640
<astromme_laptop> Is there a ppa with Amarok 2.1b2 hiding around anywhere that folks know of?
<Daskreech_> I read that as edgy.launchpad.net for some reason
<Daskreech_> Btw does having the network manager be a plasmoid mean that networking will be kinda 1/2 assed till login?
<rgreening> Daskreech_: no
<Daskreech_> Any repercusions of it?
<rgreening> I believe wired picks up from NetworkManager prior to boot
<rgreening> sry, prior to login
<rgreening> and wireless requires login
<Daskreech_> so wireless wouldn't
<rgreening> pretty sure
<rgreening> Hobbsee: ping
<rgreening> need a favor. can you look at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+queue?queue_state=0&queue_text=edje
<ScottK> qedje is already in Main too
<ScottK> So it just needs binary New
<ScottK> I can do that.
<JontheEchidna> nice
<rgreening> yay
<ScottK> Actually I can't.  Sorry.
<ScottK> It's got binaries in Main and Universe and the web  U/I can't handle that.
<ScottK> Urgh
<JontheEchidna> door-knocking time?
<ScottK> Let me think about this.
<rgreening> knock-knock-knockin on edje's door
<Daskreech_> Who's there?
<ScottK> I think I can, but it's a bit strange.
<ScottK> It's New on i386 and amd64 only
<ScottK> I'm not going to rush this.  I need to go pick up kids and then I'll go through it.
<ScottK> Back in a bit.
<ScottK> ~ an hour ....
 * ScottK returns
 * JontheEchidna prepares to upload one last kdebase-workspace that should compile
<ScottK> rgreening and JontheEchidna: qedje New'ed.
<ScottK> Just in time for a publisher run starting in 8 minutes
<ScottK> rgreening: Did you coerce bindings into doing something useful?
<JontheEchidna> ok, uploaded
<JontheEchidna> see ya'll tomorrow, I think we can finish up then
<rgreening> ScottK: **yawn** nope. I think I just need to get it to block building akonadi everywhere.
<ScottK> rgreening: OK.  Well qedje is sorted, so that should help with making progress.
<rgreening> thanks.
<ScottK> What else is ready for upload ?
<Daskreech1> WHee Nepomuk has a word analysing thingygimmabob
<rgreening> kdetoys, kdebase
<rgreening> kdepim
<ScottK> Daskreech1: I thought the only function of Nepomuk was to crash?
<ScottK> rgreening: All from the PPA?
<Daskreech1> wait you got it to start?
<rgreening> yeah. just remove the ~ppa
<ScottK> Daskreech1: No, I keep having it cause build failures.
<Daskreech1> build failures = fail
<ScottK> That was 4.1/4.2 though
<rgreening> ScottK: and remove the ~ppa from kdegraphics in main
<ScottK> Right.  I'll do that last.
<rgreening> ScottK: so thats 4 packages I can thinks of.
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> Now that I'm not trying to beat a publisher run I'll get some alchohol and sit down and look at those.
<rgreening> hehe
<rgreening> ScottK: is workspace going to need a push to build in main now that qdge thing is taken care of
<ScottK> rgreening: I'll push it in half an hour after the publisher run is likely finished.
<rgreening> cool
<ScottK> They usually take 35 to 45 minutes
<ScottK> BTW, the python bindings for qedje could use some work.  They aren't properly packaged for multiple python versions.
<ScottK> So how did kdeedu build on Karmic?
<ScottK> Doesn't it need bindings?
<rgreening> beats me
<rgreening> someone prob forgot to bump build deps
<rgreening> or commented it out...
<rgreening> Riddell uploaded it... so whatever magic he worked
<ScottK> I notice python-marble is missing, so that's probably it.
<ScottK> (commented out something)
<ScottK> rgreening: I'm not going to complain you were insufficiently verbose in kdebase debian/changelog
<rgreening> ha
<rgreening> I got less verbose in pim
<rgreening> you can complain there :)
<ScottK> heh.
<ScottK> kdebase launched
<ScottK> rgreening: No kdepim in PPA and kdetoys is all FTBFS?
<rgreening> kdetoys is dep wait on workspace. thats why
<rgreening> and what about kdepim?
<rgreening> kdepim - 4:4.2.85-0ubuntu1~ppa1 is built in ppa
 * ScottK stares a the web page again
<rgreening> :)
<ScottK> Helps if I refresh the browser page.
<rgreening> hah
<rgreening> so after those uploads, we still need to package kdebindings and plasma-addons
<ScottK> OK, well I'll be too drunk to deal with those.
<rgreening> I'll try and take a look tomorrow...
<ScottK> I should be around off and on to sponsor stuff
<ScottK> Signature line from elsewhere makes me lol: "In America, anyone can grow up to be President. That's one of the risks we take."
<ScottK> kdepim pitched
<rgreening> hahah
<ScottK> kdetoys on the way.
<rgreening> cool. last one is fix kdegraphis ~ppa in main
<ScottK> Right.  That's done too.
<ScottK> I did make one change in kdepim.  I'll shove that into bzr
<rgreening> whats the change
<ScottK> akrogator was both recommended and suggested by kontact
<ScottK> I went with recommended
 * ScottK refills the scotch in preparation for dealing with bzr
<rgreening> ah cool
<ScottK> rgreening: There's other stuff that wasn't in bzr yet for kdepim (I'll fix).  Please check the others.
<rgreening> ?
<rgreening> All mine were pulled direct from bzr and my changes were committed back to bzr
<ScottK> Well then me uploading from the PPA was a problem
<ScottK> kdepim I uploaded has kubuntu_01_fix_sieve_hang_svn_915286.diff still
<rgreening> wtf
<ScottK> commented out in series though
<rgreening> I removed it
<rgreening> oh
<rgreening> that's ok,
<ScottK> It should have been removed (it is in bzr), but not in the PPA
<rgreening> I prob forgot to delete it in the 50 times I redid it
<ScottK> So I'll make bzr match what i uploaded
<rgreening> sure thing
<ScottK> Done, so you can fixor it even better for next time now.
<rgreening> Im going to have to go and recheck all the bzr stuff... Im wondering if the file deletions worked ... the PPA stuff is fine.
<ScottK> bzr also didn't have some other stuff like switching to the qt phonon
<rgreening> ScottK: I added that to bzr after
<ScottK> OK
<rgreening> JontheEchidna suggested it was good to put in for next release/update
<rgreening> but wasnt required at the moment
<ScottK> Well it got reverted because what's in bzr matches what I uploaded right now.
<ScottK> qedje for some reason isn't being accepted.  I've done some pings.
<ScottK> So no workspace for the moment.
 * ScottK has made rough measurements of his fatigue level, blood alcohol contect, and give a damn factor and decided it's time for bed.
<ScottK> Good night.
<rgreening> nn
<chris_> hello
<chris_> i have a problem running amarok 2.1 beta on kubuntu jaunty. i've already talked to the folks on #amarok and they suggest it might be a problem with phonon.
<chris_> everytime i start amarok, it gives me this: http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/173539/
<chris_> it seems that it's not able to load the xine backend to phonon. if i start as root, it will work
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: makeinvoker needs a daemon part then
<apachelogger> client talks to daemon about status, plasmoid talks to daemon about status
<apachelogger> then again that might be a bit of an overhead ;-)
<Tonio_> yoyoyo !
<smarter> hey Tonio_
<Tonio_> smarter: hey
<Tonio_> smarter: you're a motu right ?
<smarter> yep
<Tonio_> smarter: hum, no forget that :) we'll wait for kde 4.3 ;)
<smarter> what did you had in mind? :)
<Tonio_> smarter: revuing a package, but it'll all be integrated to kde 4.3, so nevermind
 * Tonio_ just woke up and forgot about that :)
<smarter> you woke up at 3PM? :o
<apachelogger> openoffice is one big fart
 * apachelogger ain't got no clue about how to make an icon theme
<Quintasan> hiho
<Quintasan> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/plasma-widget-pgame <-- anyone?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: ^
<apachelogger> no
<ryanakca> Quintasan: Not sure if you're interested, but maybe try getting it uploaded to Debian too? a) They benefit from it, and b) your work doesn't go out the door whenever someone on their end packages it.
<apachelogger> I gotta digg through the openblob
<Quintasan> ryanakca: okay, I will try
<ryanakca> Quintasan: upload it http://mentors.debian.net ... and then ask around in either #debian-mentors or #debian-qt-kde on OFTC
<BUGabundo> hi
<BUGabundo> can any ninja help me with force override so manage to install some packages?
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/173720/
<Quintasan> ryanakca: while using reportbug System Informations: contains something like this: APT prefers jaunty-updates, is this okay?
<Quintasan> BUGabundo: for help go to #kubuntu, this is development channel
<BUGabundo> ok Quintasan...
<ryanakca> Quintasan: I've never bothered. You filing an ITP?
<ryanakca> (never bothered removing it)
<Quintasan> BUGabundo: there are no overwrites
<BUGabundo> just that karmic is bit messy right now
<Quintasan> ryanakca: ITP, this package is small, I think making someone maintain such small package is useless
<BUGabundo> Quintasan: no? so I cant force some versions until they are all built?
<ryanakca> Quintasan: OK, I'd just leave it.
<Quintasan> BUGabundo:  you can TRY, dunno what will happen :3
<Quintasan> ryanakca: ok, thanks
<BUGabundo> Quintasan: care to help me destroy my system ?
<Quintasan> BUGabundo: nope :P
<BUGabundo> ohh :p
<Quintasan> BUGabundo: dpkg --force-help
<Quintasan> ffffuuuuu- this is confusing @_@
<Quintasan> looks like I will need sid pbuilder env
<ryanakca> ljoin #ubuntu
<ryanakca> oops
<jjesse> ryanakca: did you and nixternal ever figure out help.kubuntu.org?
<nixternal> jjesse: haven't worked on it much this past week unfortunately
<jjesse> bummer :(
<nixternal> I just need to add some stuff to it (hours worth of work) and that's it
<ryanakca> beat me to it :)
<nixternal> I will finish it up this weekend
<jjesse> yay
<nixternal> today is nice so it is warranting a bike ride
<jjesse> its cool here
<ryanakca> thundershowering here :/
<jjesse> we had some storms last night
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: backport makestatus?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: W: plasma-widget-makestatus: binary-without-manpage usr/bin/makeinvoker
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: that binary seriously needs a manpage
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: btw, technically it should be possible to make makeinvoker from a pbuilder chroot talk to dbus of the host system
<apachelogger> then the chroot would just need to use makeinvoker instead of make
<apachelogger> which is a less simple task I suppose :P
<apachelogger> hm
<JontheEchidna> oy vey: http://paste.ubuntu.com/173797/
<apachelogger> all borked
<apachelogger> neversfelde: daisy still not fine
<apachelogger> plus I wonder how that issue slipped our tight reviews
<neversfelde> apachelogger: mhh, I will have a look
<apachelogger> that at least worridd me for 0.3 seconds, that is a lot of worrying for saturday really
<apachelogger> uh
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: panelspacer is in KDE trunk isn't it?
<apachelogger> like, by default?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: yus
 * apachelogger rejects http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/plasma-widget-panelspacer then
<JontheEchidna> mmhm, new kdelibs stuff is starting to leak into my sessionz
<neversfelde> gnah, I send the daisy dude an lgpl copy. Probably it was changed again in one of the last 4 releases in 4 days :)
<apachelogger> release early, release often, release broken
<apachelogger> publish or perish is still my fav release policy
<apachelogger> canonical seems to go with that most of the time as well :)
<ScottK> Speaking of broken, anyone fix -workspace yet?
<JontheEchidna> workspace should just need a rebuild in main if edje is all straightened out
<ScottK> Well it was depwait on it before then it FTBFS.
<JontheEchidna> the FTBFS came from trying to install the nonexistant edje plugin, iirc
<ScottK> I see.  I'll retry then.
<JontheEchidna> kdelibs, kdebase-runtime, and kdepim are all sorted out in bzr install-conflict wise, as far as my testing could find issues
<ScottK> Do we need new uploads for them?
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: yeah, we probably should before we get a ton of bug reports
<JontheEchidna> workspace too, now
<ScottK> Anyone fix bindings yet?
<_Sime> the bindings freeze is in 5 weeks.
<ScottK> Well we kind of need one now.
<JontheEchidna> not really
<JontheEchidna> everything at least builds without it except for the marble bindings
<_Sime> ScottK: why?
<JontheEchidna> anywho, kdemultimedia fixed in bzr
<ScottK> _Sime: Because we're trying to get the 4.3 beta packaged and a number of other packages depend on it.
<JontheEchidna> ^Those packages build fine even with the old bindings, except for the marble bindings patch we had
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> Nevermind then
<_Sime> ScottK: most of the Python bindings have been updated now.
<ScottK> And the python-marble thing got dropped for now
<_Sime> ScottK: I've been working hard on them this week.
<_Sime> ScottK: next stop is updating the marble bindings once I have kdeedu etc building from trunk.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Maybe we want to do a post-beta snapshot of bindings one marble is updated.
<_Sime> ScottK: i'm having buliding troubles here. missing deps.
<ScottK> I know that feeling
<JontheEchidna> ergh, missed some for -workspace
<_Sime> when is the next beta due?
<ScottK> June 2.
<_Sime> cool kdebase worked finally.
<Sput> bindings wasn't even released with beta1, was it?
<_Sime> don't think so.
<ScottK> And it looks like we can muddle through that OK.
<JontheEchidna> ok, -workspace should be good for upload in bzr with all known issues fixed
<vishalrao> wooo karmic kde desktop going to be fixed soon?! :)
<ScottK> Let's see if the current one builds first
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: So multimedia for now and -workspace after we know it build.  What else?
<JontheEchidna> kde4libs and kdebase-runtime
<JontheEchidna> kdeutils
<JontheEchidna> and kdesdk
<ScottK> Urgh.
<ScottK> OK.
<JontheEchidna> yeah, a lot of this stuff is due to the merge, where debian shuffled stuff around earlier than us
<JontheEchidna> oh, kdepim too
<JontheEchidna> ..and kdenetwork is the last
<JontheEchidna> so, half the stack :/
 * ScottK gives Riddell a long distance thwack for dropping our VCS headers from kde4libs.
<JontheEchidna> ~order brain for JontheEchidna
<JontheEchidna> aaaah, not kubotu
<JontheEchidna> s/not/no
 * JontheEchidna does the hugest dpkg -i --force-overwrite command ever
<ScottK> heh.
<ScottK> Anyone got anything else for kde4libs before I pitch it at the buildds?
 * ScottK lol's at #amarok
<neversfelde> hehe
<ScottK> (hey, I just rm -rf my config directory - anyway to get stuff back)
<ScottK> OK, libs tossed over the fence.
 * JontheEchidna packages kdeplasma-addons, the last of beta1
<JontheEchidna> Riddell forgot to bzr add the patch again :(
<ScottK> \o/ -workspace built on lpia, so that's a good sign.
<ScottK> Do you have the patch?
<JontheEchidna> it was uploaded to the archive thankfully
<ScottK> Good
<ScottK> -runtime done
<JontheEchidna> now that kdebase is done in the ppa, I get to deal with that too
<ScottK> OK.  Well -workspace built on i386 and amd64 so I think all we lack for being done on the first time around for the beta is plasma-addons
<ScottK> Is that right?
<JontheEchidna> correct
<neversfelde> I love that new logout dialog and the kubuntu|kde button in kickoff ;)
<neversfelde> the button is new, isn't it?
<JontheEchidna> kubuntu|kde was supposed to be there, but it broke in kde 4.2
<JontheEchidna> or, rather, some point during kde 4.2
<neversfelde> ah
<neversfelde> so I enjoy it now :)
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: kdemultimedia doesn't have anything newer in bzr than what's uploaded.
<JontheEchidna> hmm
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: pushed
 * ScottK checks again
<ScottK> Got it
<ScottK> Launched
<JontheEchidna> great, kde-icons-oxygen and libkdepim4 both contain the same icon
 * JontheEchidna seems to remember this happening last release too
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: you might wanna hold up on kdepim if you haven't uploaded it yet
<ScottK> OK
<ScottK> I was going to do that next, but  I guess not.
<ScottK> sdk then
<JontheEchidna> I just pushed a fixed kdepim, so you should be able to get to that by the time sdk is finished building
<ScottK> sdk done.
<ScottK> True confessions time: I'm not test building these since it's just conflicts changes.
<JontheEchidna> me either, if you couldn't tell by the way I spit all of those in bzr ;-)
<ScottK> So far so good.
<JontheEchidna> kdebase is fixed (to the best of my knowledge) in bzr
<ScottK> Nothing like looking in the inbox after a bunch of uploads and seeing a stack of build failure mails (fortunately all from the PPA)
<JontheEchidna> hrm, do I retry kdemultimedia on amd64 or just reupload it?
<ScottK> I just uploaded one of those?
<JontheEchidna> I'm talking about the PPA
<ScottK> Oh.
<ScottK> Maybe NCommander is around to rescore it for you?
 * NCommander coughs
<NCommander> Why do we need a rescore?
 * ScottK gives rgreening a virtual slap for failure to document bzr changes in debian/changelog
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: ^^^
 * NCommander notes that all archive rebuild builds are currently Build Socre 0, your build will go before they will
<ScottK> NCommander: Retries are also 0
<ScottK> So not in this case.
<NCommander> Oh, its a retry?
<NCommander> Link to build record please
<ScottK> Yeah.
<NCommander> I'll bump it
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: ^^^
<JontheEchidna> ok, just a second
<JontheEchidna> lunchpad is being slow
<NCommander> JontheEchidna, you say that like its news
<JontheEchidna> NCommander: https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/experimental/+build/1031610
<JontheEchidna> heh
<NCommander> JontheEchidna, rescored to 5000
<JontheEchidna> thanks
 * NCommander finds he does more PPA rescores then main archive
<NCommander> which is annoying cause buildd won't work in PPAs ;.;
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: How's plasma-addons going?
<JontheEchidna> chugging along, cmake's almost done
<ScottK> OK
<JontheEchidna> sorting out .install file changes now
<ScottK> pim uploaded
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: BTW, if there are post-upload changes already on bzr, it's not a bad idea to make sure they get reflected in debian/changelog
 * ScottK thinks utils, -workspace, and network left.
<ScottK> NCommander: Would you please rescore kdeedu on amd64 (archive, not PPA)?
<NCommander> ScottK, done
<ScottK> NCommander: Thanks.
<seele_> i know i asked this before but i forgot.. how do i change video drives from the one that got shipped in jaunty?
<ScottK> seele: Intel?
<seele_> ScottK: yeah.. i found this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReinhardTartler/X/RevertingIntelDriverTo2.4
<ScottK> That's one option.
<seele_> (just updated another laptop, figures it had intel hardware on it too)
<seele_> huh.. well i hope it works.. my patience is waning
<seele_> i hate when stuff that used to work breaks
<ScottK> There's a simpler approach that may work.
<seele_> hmm.. let me try this one real quick, brb
<ScottK> seele: See the migration heuristic bit in my xorg.conf: http://pastebin.com/f4b5ca2c4 I'd try that first
<neomantra> hmm.. that looks like it worked for the video problem i was having
<neomantra> ack
<seele__> ^^ heh
<ScottK> kdenetwork done
<seele> argh
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: What's wrong with this picture: +Replaces: superkaramba-kde4. superkaramba
<ScottK> I'll fix it.
<JontheEchidna> oops
<seele> ScottK: are you using that config with the old or new driver?
<ScottK> seele: New (as in what shipped with Jaunty)
<ScottK> utils done
<seele> argh, that didnt work either
<seele> motherfucker, now i've got to reinstall intrepid
<ScottK> seele: One more option
<ScottK> There is an ubuntu-x PPA that has newer Intel stuff.
<ScottK> You might try that first.
<seele> ScottK: ubuntu-x? or do you mean a personal ppa?
 * smarter downgraded xorg, xserver, mesa and libdrm to intrepid to get a usable system on one of his computer :/
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Why did you change the build dep on pkg-kde-tools (>= 0.4) from 0.4.2 (and why isn't it in debian/changelog)?
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: which package?
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: -workspace
<JontheEchidna> that probably happened when I copied over the control file from the jaunty backport
<ScottK> OK.  I'll put it back the way it was.
<smarter> seele: you could try that: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates/
<smarter> aka recent-but-not-too-bleeding-edge
<seele> smarter: ok, thanks
<ScottK> Yeah, that's the one I was thinking of.
 * seele upgrades and crosses fingers
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: What boost version are we using right now?
<ScottK> Is it still 1.35?
<ScottK> Because workspace build-dep on libboost-dev
<JontheEchidna> yeah, still 1.35
<ScottK> OK.  I'll fix that too.
<ScottK> No idea how the last one built since libboost-dev is in Universe
<ScottK> I know how ....
<seele> argh
<ScottK> libboost1.35-dev provides libboost-dev
<seele> were there any reported problems with the flash plugin?
<ScottK> I have some occasional trouble with it sucking up 100% of CPU
<seele> hum, no this is a video playback problem
<ScottK> -workspace uploaded
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Are there any other uploads I owe you?
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: kdebase is ready
<ScottK> OK.  Let me have a look
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: You didn't update your bzr before you started.  You clobbered some changes from rgreening.
<JontheEchidna> I did, I think rgreening may have committed changes after I started, though
<ScottK> Well his were comitted last night ....
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<JontheEchidna> weird, I removed the whole dir and re-pulled
<_Groo_> apachelogger: JontheEchidnaare you on?
<_Groo_> hi JontheEchidna
<JontheEchidna> hi
 * ScottK repairs ...
 * JontheEchidna sends kdeplasma-addons for a final build
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: john is amarok 2.1 beta2 in the works? i tried to build it myself (like i do countless times), but this time i couldnt.. something is wrong in kubuntu, i think the embedded mysql pacthes that are in experimental 2.0.90 dont work anymore
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: kde 4.3 OO?
<ScottK> _Groo_: 4.3 beta 1 (4.2.85)
<JontheEchidna> yeah, we're working on 4.3
<_Groo_> ppa please? oO :D
 * _Groo_ wants!
<harolddong> 4.3 looks really sweet
<_Groo_> if you guys are too busy i can try to fix the amarok 2.1 beta 2 build..
<_Groo_> harolddong: groo knows... :P
<JontheEchidna> Actually, we could probably use some more installation testing: https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/experimental
<JontheEchidna> everything except kdeedu and kdeplasma-addons should be available for jaunty by now
<JontheEchidna> and hopefully in a somewhat installable state ^_^
<_Groo_> ok, testing :G
<apachelogger> hopefully? Oo
<apachelogger> oh dear
<_Groo_> hi apachelogger
<apachelogger> yo
<ScottK> I think edu is available for i386, just not amd64 (building now)
<JontheEchidna> I never backported edu to the PPA, though :P
<_Groo_> apachelogger: ie used your diff to build amarok 2.1 beta 2 (i was using my own till then to build qtscript and taglibs, but since you are the man :P)... but beta2 is broken with them, after the build it segfaults when called
<apachelogger> didn't JontheEchidna build a package already?
 * apachelogger seems to remember that there were problems of some sort :P
<JontheEchidna> I never got it to work then we got busy with kde
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> _Groo_: JontheEchidna had the same problem
<apachelogger> _Groo_: feel free to fix
<_Groo_> apachelogger: it was working with my own pacthes... i believe its a problem with mysqle
<apachelogger> mine and upstream's guess is that one of our weird mysql patches is the root of the problem
<_Groo_> apachelogger: yep, it appears so
<apachelogger> so I would remove patch by patch and try after each to track the evil boy
<_Groo_> apachelogger: i still didnt pinpoint which one exactly because im a little busy bugfixing radeon for dri2
<apachelogger> though, IIRC, none of them were documented properly in the changelog which would make me remove all of them for good :P
<_Groo_> apachelogger: thats what im gonna do, but im going to actual READ the patches and based on my vast experience try to guess which ones might be breaking it.. after i fail (and i WILL fail), then i will disable one by one :D
<apachelogger> hm
<_Groo_> the upgrade is telling me it will old back kdebase.. it this normal?
<apachelogger> reading the patches would mean knowing mysql :P
<apachelogger> but if feel that this is the more efficient way...
<ScottK> OK kdebase done
<_Groo_> http://pastebin.ca/1424980
<_Groo_> apachelogger: i know a little of mysql
<apachelogger> ok :)
<JontheEchidna> aww, riddell un-lzma'd workspace :(
<JontheEchidna> probably just a bum merge
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: do we still need the pre-depends?
<JontheEchidna> nope, soyuz got fixed to not require that insanity
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> add the appropriate magic to the .mk file
<_Groo_> well guys, is the kdebase kepting back normal?
<apachelogger> I suppose there is no real rationale for not using it across all KDE packages
<apachelogger> compression might be way slower and resource draining than gzip but the decompression is around the same speed and requirements
<JontheEchidna> _Groo_: it's being kept back in a dist-upgrade?
#kubuntu-devel 2009-05-17
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: yes, see the pastebin i just paste here
<_Groo_> im using kde 4.2.3 from jaunty
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: eventually make a whitelist (i.e. if package == kdebase or package == kde4libs...)
<_Groo_> when doing the dist upgrade , its kepting back kdebase
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: but it really should go into cdbs one way or another
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: that way it also can't get lost in a merge :D
<apachelogger> well, at least not that easily ;-)
<JontheEchidna> the larger the diff, the more likely things are to get lost, so we might as well put it in pkg-kde-tools
<apachelogger> that is what I am saying :P
<apachelogger> what I was saying all along :P
<JontheEchidna> ok, just clarifying
<smarter> _Groo_: kdebase is just a metapackage, it contains nothing itself
<apachelogger> but as always you weren't listening :P
 * apachelogger notes that not listening to him might actually be a good thing at times though :D
<JontheEchidna> ;)
<_Groo_> smarter: ok, thanks :)
<_Groo_> apachelogger: im rebuilding amarok 2.1 beta2 + today svn without the mysql patches... gonna check it and get back to you guys
<apachelogger> don't get back to me, I ain't got no clue about the amarok 2 stuff :P
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: I'm heading out for a bit.  Let me know when you have plasma-addons ready
<JontheEchidna> ok
<ScottK> Looks like everything else is building OK.
<neversfelde> gnah, I might need some help with bilbo blogger. That seems to be not so easy
<neversfelde> I think upstream sorted out that license probs, but bilbokblog is a monster
<_Groo_> apachelogger: so would his in charge for amarok 2.1 in jaunty?
<ScottK> I slightly take that back.  Looks like powerpc got caught in some archive skew.  I'll retry them later.
<_Groo_> neversfelde: i built bilbo almost on a daily basis.. i love it :)
<apachelogger> Riddell and JontheEchidna I suppose
<_Groo_> apachelogger: ah ok :)
<neversfelde> _Groo_: I like it too, but packaging is not so easy
<_Groo_> neversfelde: true, i splitted it into bilbolib and main app
<neversfelde> _Groo_: I would like to avoid that, because devs are backmerging their changes in kblog
<apachelogger> neversfelde: what is the problem anyway?
<neversfelde> apachelogger: the problem with splitting it?
<apachelogger> the problem you are having
<_Groo_> neversfelde: so bilbo will become kblogger again?
<neversfelde> apachelogger: ah, james_w rejected it because I did this override. He said that it should split
<neversfelde> _Groo_: no, kblogger and bilbo are different apps
<apachelogger> neversfelde: go talk to him
<_Groo_> neversfelde: so they are just borrowing code from each other?
<neversfelde> apachelogger: yeah, will do, but upstream is not a big help, because of some language limits
<apachelogger> neversfelde: there is no need to split the package as the library is not used outside bilbo, nor will it ever be because it basically just enhances the kblog lib from kdepim to which most changes get merged back anyway
<apachelogger> neversfelde: no need to have upstream support on that
<apachelogger> the lib just doesn't need to be splitted
<apachelogger> otherwise amarok woudl need a lib and akregator and probably any half big KDE app would as well
<neversfelde> apachelogger: yes, I am the same opinion, but upstream told me that he is glad that others can use libbilbokblog
<_Groo_> guys: a few broken packages when upgrading.. the old story, trying to override files that are in other package.. as soon as the update is over, i gonna paste bin it here, so you can fix them
<neversfelde> I guess I have to talk to him again
<apachelogger> neversfelde: yeah
<apachelogger> if he wants others use the lib
<apachelogger> he should split it source wise
<neversfelde> he do not want to, I think
<apachelogger> there is no point in having bilbo (the app) installed so that you can compile kblogger or whatever
<neversfelde> but not sure :)
<neversfelde> kblogger is dead
<apachelogger> just an example!
<neversfelde> yes
<neversfelde> he removed the GPL2 files, thats a progress
<neversfelde> and will release 1.0 soon
<apachelogger> neversfelde: anyway, either he splits the lib out or you should establish an email communication between him and me
<apachelogger> then I can beat him up about how it is so not good practise to have a lib bundled with an application while the lib is supposed to be used by other apps as well
<_Groo_> ouch a lot of packages gave errors :P thats on a stock 4.2.3
<neversfelde> apachelogger: I ll wait till he released 1.0 and then I will send a new try to revu
<neversfelde> I think it will correct all issues, but not that bilbokblogthing
<neversfelde> and then I ll talk to james
<_Groo_> http://pastebin.ca/1424994
<apachelogger> neversfelde: first talk to upstream
<neversfelde> apachelogger: I already did
<neversfelde> 1.0 should be really better
<apachelogger> neversfelde: better in what sense?
<apachelogger> if it still contains the lib, and the lib is still supposed to be used by other applications than bilbo it is still as bad as before
<neversfelde> without a tray icon :) and it removes several files that are gplv2
<neversfelde> apachelogger: that will be the only problem, hopefully
<neversfelde> apachelogger: I think he did not understand me, he is backmerging everything to kblog and libbilbokblog is not supposed to be used by other applications
<neversfelde> but it could be and nobody wants to :)
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> where is the point?
<neversfelde> ah and he adds COPYING files
<apachelogger> if the changes get merged back to kblog
<neversfelde> apachelogger: I am confused, thats the point^^
<apachelogger> why would anyone want to use that library that comes bundled with an application?
<_Groo_> apachelogger: JontheEchidna: ok, this are the errors upgrading to kde 4.3 beta 1: http://pastebin.ca/1425000
<apachelogger> dude
<neversfelde> no ione wants to, but it was rejected because it installs to /usr/lib
<neversfelde> but than digikam should be rejected too
<apachelogger> that is what I said earlier
<apachelogger> amarok does
<apachelogger> and akregator does
<neversfelde> hehe
<apachelogger> and half the KDE apps do
<neversfelde> jep
<apachelogger> and IMHO this is no valid reason for rejection anyway
<_Groo_> brb, restarting x
<neversfelde> and for that I probably need support, I will not split a lib
<neversfelde> because it is not necessary
<apachelogger> neversfelde: any dev in here can probably explain why it doesn't make sense, so just drag him in here ;-)
<apachelogger> or just reupload and make Riddell pass it through NEW before james_w notices :P
<neversfelde> hehe, the license problems are there atm
<apachelogger> neversfelde: what are the problems there?
<neversfelde> apachelogger: some GPL2 files and some missing copyright holders in copyright
<neversfelde> usptream will remove all GPL2 files in version 1.0
<apachelogger> neversfelde: GPL2-only?
<neversfelde> and I did not find the missing copyright holders for now
<neversfelde> apachelogger: everything will be GPL3 + LGPL in 1.0
<neversfelde> in 0.9 it is a mix of v2 and v3 + lgpg
<apachelogger> where is the problem with that? Oo
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> nevermind
<neversfelde> I missed the v2 files
<apachelogger> just wait for 1.0 :P
<neversfelde> apachelogger: 1.0 will be released soon, so I am waiting for it
<neversfelde> ah :)
<neversfelde> hehe
<apachelogger> neversfelde: that is no good reason for rejection anyway, because then half the archive would have to be revised as the copyright files are out-of-date or incomplete :P
<neversfelde> apachelogger: feature freeze is far away, so no problem
<neversfelde> and upstream would not have corrected it without my input, I thinkl
<neversfelde> well, at least I hope he understood me :)
<JontheEchidna> ugh, akonadi-kde and kdebase-runtime-data both provide the same file upstream
<neversfelde> apachelogger: I totally forgot about writing a mail to -devel about that groupwre kdepim problems. Any updates on that?
<apachelogger> not that I know of
<apachelogger> neversfelde: drop a mail
<apachelogger> if the bug didn't progress the fix didn't either I'd say
<neversfelde> ok
<JontheEchidna> the groupware stuff is a part of kdepim-groupware now in karmic
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: needs SRU
<apachelogger> serious SRU actually it renders novell groupware stuff unusable I have heared
<neversfelde> so if SRU is a backport, how is that possible now?
<apachelogger> that question ain't make no sense
<apachelogger> SRU is not backport
<apachelogger> backport is not SRU
<neversfelde> last time it was :)
<apachelogger> different kind of process, different sections of the archive, even different workflow
<neversfelde> ok, it is only an update :)
<neversfelde> I ll write someting about that to -devel and someone should correct it after^^
 * ScottK looks around for JontheEchidna's ping that -addons is ready ....
<JontheEchidna> it's shlibdeppign
<JontheEchidna> and taking quite long doing it, I might add :/
<ScottK> NCommander: Would you please rescore kdebase on amd64?
<NCommander> ScottK, done
<JontheEchidna> yay, done
<ScottK> NCommander: tHANKS
<JontheEchidna> finally
<ScottK> Thanks even
<ScottK> \0/
<NCommander> ScottK, you going to be at UDS?
<ScottK> Yes
<jjesse> evening
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Where do I get the package?
<ScottK> jjesse: Good evening.
<jjesse> hello scottk
 * JontheEchidna is composing a suitable debian/changelog entry before committing plasma-addons to bzr
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: OK.  How about the tarball?
<JontheEchidna> vorian's server should have it
<JontheEchidna> and while I'm at it I'm test-installing to prevent the need for re-uploads for conflicts stuff
<neversfelde> apachelogger: everything ok with alfred?
<ScottK> Test installing is good.
<JontheEchidna> I'm glad I did, I almost missed one
<ScottK> OK, well time for me to go retrieve a teenager from the mall.
<JontheEchidna> packaging pushed to bzr, and I'm uploading the tarball to the ppa in a bit. It'll be ready by the time you get back
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: john, konsole is broken in kde 4.3
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: konsole: error while loading shared libraries: libkonsoleprivate.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: and because of it, yakuake, etc are broken aswell
<JontheEchidna> ./debian/not-installed:./usr/lib/libkonsoleprivate.so
<JontheEchidna> fail
<ScottK> So I guess you'll have another one for me too ....
<JontheEchidna> yeah, I actually have another pim and workspace too
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: im right , correct / :P
<JontheEchidna> thanks to Groo's testing
<JontheEchidna> _Groo_: yeah, you are correct
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: will i see it tonight still? ;)
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: i miss my yakuake :D
<JontheEchidna> I'll try
<JontheEchidna> _Groo_: do dolphin and konq work?
<_Groo_> just a sec
<ScottK> _Groo_: The buildd's are pretty backed up from what we already uploaded, so it'll be some time in any case.
<JontheEchidna> because I spy with my little eye /usr/lib/libkonquerorprivate.so in not-installed, along with dolphin's
<_Groo_> konq and dolphin work just fine
<JontheEchidna> huh, ok
<JontheEchidna> I guess konsole is just "different"
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: how about kdebindings? i miss my spuerkaramba aio too :P
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: probably its the konsole kpart from konki.. let me check
<JontheEchidna> bindings wasn't released in a compilable state this time
<JontheEchidna> no bindings for beta1 :(
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: cant we use a more svn recent build?
<JontheEchidna> if you wanna do it, sure :P
<_Groo_> or use kde 4.2.3?
<_Groo_> ok, im gonna see what i can do ¬¬
<JontheEchidna> karamba is part of kdeutils, so I think it should work
<JontheEchidna> plasma-scriptengine-karamba
<JontheEchidna> brb, restarting X
<_Groo_> yes, but the superkaramba themes mostly use python, that uses the kdebindings..
<_Groo_> ok
<ScottK> Let JontheEchnidna konw when he gets back that I uploaded kdeplasma-addons
<neversfelde> he should really use Quassel :)
<neversfelde> JontheEchidna: wb, and you should really use Quassel :)
<neversfelde> JontheEchidna: [02:51:58] <ScottK> Let JontheEchnidna konw when he gets back that I uploaded kdeplasma-addons
<JontheEchidna> crap, konsole is broke for me too
<neversfelde> yes, here on karmic too
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: no? really? :P
<JontheEchidna> it's always best to reproduce the problem ;-P
<ScottK> NCommander: Would you please rescore kdeplasma-addons on i386, amd64, lpia, and powerpc?
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: :D
<_Groo_> argh.. F12, i want my f12 back aaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhh
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Got another shell to work in in the meantime?
<NCommander> ScottK, it FTBFS on powerpc, already built on amd64 and i386
<JontheEchidna> xterm always works, I suppose
<ScottK> NCommander: Wow.  That was fast.
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: im using xterm. just tested konqeuror, he also needs the same lib for the konsole kpart to work
<_Groo_> gonna test kmail and akregator now
<JontheEchidna> wow, new systray icons are niice
<ScottK> NCommander: I think it didn't show up yet.  I want 4.2.85-0ubuntu1
<NCommander> ScottK, oh, it didn't
<ScottK> NCommander: I did upload it to Ubuntu (double checked), but I didn't get the accept yet.
<JontheEchidna> I just got the acceptance email
<Woodbj> Hello, just wondering if all the KDE 4.3 beta packages are avaliable now through kubuntu 9.10
<ScottK> Cool
<ScottK> NCommander: It should be there now.
<ScottK> Woodbj: Mostly.  There's a few bits we're still sorting out.
<ScottK> Right.  I got it too.
<Woodbj> ScottK: Ok maddness thanks for the hard work
 * JontheEchidna throws up a fixed kdebase for the ppa
<JontheEchidna> fixed kdebase pushed to bzr
<JontheEchidna> er, almost
<JontheEchidna> crap, I messed up the fix for the ppa
<JontheEchidna> and kdeplasma-addons failed on all archs, great
<JontheEchidna> sigh
<jjesse> yay?
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: jon the kget is missing the bittorrent lib also.. breaks the plugin
<_Groo_> brb
<JontheEchidna> someone else should handle it, I'm all packaged out
 * JontheEchidna has been at this 6 hours straight
<JontheEchidna> once I fix my FTBFS I'm taking the night off
<JontheEchidna> what. the. fuck.
<JontheEchidna> Now with the Qt Phonon patch, it fails to compile :/
<JontheEchidna> oh, in the ppa, where we're still using regular phonon
<JontheEchidna> ok, kdeplasma-addons fix pushed to bzr and to the ppa
<jjesse> JontheEchidna: bed time now?
<JontheEchidna> probably not bed, but I'm taking a break from packaging
 * ScottK looks at bzr
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Anything other than -addons ready for upload?
 * _Groo_ is ready to compile kdebindings from master today... if you guys want i can test it and send a diff so at least we have a working kdebindings
<ScottK> _Groo_: All the stuff that depends on kdebindings still works with the oldone
<_Groo_> ScottK: but can i install old kdebindings over kde 4.3?
<ScottK> Should be able to
<_Groo_> ScottK: it misses python-plasma, so superkaramba themes which use python dont work at all, like aio which works fine till kde 4.2.3
<ScottK> Ah
<ScottK> Well let's get all the released stuff working first ....
<_Groo_> ScottK: agreed. but after that i believe a little updated kdebidings is better that no one at all
<_Groo_> ScottK: im also looking at whats wrong with amarok and mysqld
<ScottK> _Groo_: Cool.
<_Groo_> ScottK: strange, cmake is bitching about  /usr/share/kde4/apps/cmake/modules/FindQImageBlitz.cmake:50 (find_package_handle_standard_args)
<_Groo_> ScottK: but i have kdelibs5-dev installed
<_Groo_> ScottK: do you guys know something about missing qimageblitz?
<ScottK> _Groo_: Add a build-dep on libqimageblitz-dev
<_Groo_> ah ok
<ScottK> Now that we're using phonon from Qt instead of the separate one we need to build-dep on that too.
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: kdebase
<ScottK> Something like that.
<ScottK> _Groo_: What error do you get on Konsole?
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: OK.
<ScottK> So he fixed that already.
<_Groo_> ScottK: konsole: error while loading shared libraries: libkonsoleprivate.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<JontheEchidna> also there's a new pim and workspace
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Is it OK to leave the dolphin/konq private so's in not-installed?
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: yeah, upgrading as we speak
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: OK.
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: yeah, they seem to work without it (and they've been in there for a while, by the looks of it)
<ScottK> OK
<_Groo_> my machine is a statemnt of the cutting edge :P kernel 2.6.29 with radeon branch, mesa from master, drm/xf86 ati from radeon branch, kde 4.3, k3b, konversation etc etc
<_Groo_> and incredibly all works mostly bug free
<JontheEchidna> heh
<daskreech1> _Groo_: No Git 2.6.30? :-)
<JontheEchidna> That new "highlight the window you hovered over on the taskbar and make other windows transparent" effect is annoying :/
<daskreech1> It's on by default?
<_Groo_> daskreech1: radeon rewrite drm still doesnt compile with latest kernel ;)
<JontheEchidna> apparently
<ScottK> kdebase done (and plasma-addons)
<_Groo_> thank goodness, yakuake is back...
 * _Groo_ missed you so much
<_Groo_> oh btw i forgot to say... qt 4.5.1 with raster enabled by default.. speed demon
<JontheEchidna> truths
<_Groo_> works mostly bug free, just some plama related crashes on exit, no data loss still
<JontheEchidna> I run konsole in raster because the prop. nvidia drivers for my card do nasty things with konsole
<JontheEchidna> (scrolling back up gives artifacts)
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: im using it with all the system because for now dri2 with radeon screws up the rgba channels.. so raster fixes it
<_Groo_> what is the kde dev channel?
<JontheEchidna> #kde-devel
<JontheEchidna> oh, and if anybody cares to fix it, the kdebase-runtime failures here: http://pastebin.ca/1425000 still need taking care of
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Workspace is a good one to have to do over, I forgot to fix vcs* in that one last time ...
 * JontheEchidna won't get around to runtime until tomorrow unless someone else gets to it first
<JontheEchidna> ...in which case I will also not do it
 * JontheEchidna must be tired
<_Groo_> could anyone send me the kdebindings diff that we are using and failed? gonna see if i can cook a new one from master
<JontheEchidna> rgreening was working on that
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: on the kdebindings?
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<_Groo_> JontheEchidna: is he around here?
<JontheEchidna> hmm, not at the moment
<ScottK> -workspace uploaded (again)
<daskreech1> When is the next KOffice release coming out?
<_Groo_> daskreech1: when its ready? ;)
<daskreech1> I doubt it
<ScottK> OK, pim done
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: I think I caught up with you.
<daskreech1> It's on a time based release
<_Groo_> daskreech1: well yes, but they need 2.0 to be on a usable state... its a milestone release, much like kde 4.0 was
<_Groo_> but is very good and promising, i use it whenever i can
 * ScottK needs a fresh minion now that JontheEchidna is all worn out.
 * _Groo_ oO
<daskreech1> Which should prove that it doesn't ahve to be usable
<daskreech1> Zing!
<_Groo_> ouch auehauheuaheuhae
 * _Groo_ thinks, im not usable :P im worthless :D
<daskreech1> You use Koffice?
<_Groo_> daskreech1: whenever i can
<daskreech1> What do you think of 2.0 so far ?
<_Groo_> daskreech1: like i said, its a milestone, still some way to go, but holds a lot of promisse and it has a lot of inovating ideas and concepts..
<daskreech1> Yep :-) I hope that it can garner users by 2.2
<daskreech1> Goodness knows we need an OO.o opponent
<_Groo_> daskreech1: agreed, and koffice shows a lot of potencial, and since it works in all 3 platforms we should see more fast development
<daskreech1> If it gets users
<_Groo_> daskreech1: it will, dont be so negative :)
<daskreech1> Im' not there are two major differences betwen KDE and KOffice
<_Groo_> daskreech1: which are? bvesides the name and version? :D
<daskreech1> KDE had a whole lot of devs behind it and for KDE most of the hard work/coding was early on
<nixternal> anyone see this -> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/Oxygen-Molecule+KDE+%26+GTK%2B+unified+theme?content=103741
<nixternal> KDE & GTK unified theme
<_Groo_> daskreech1: its a matter of exposure.. koffice 2.0 is better then all the 1.x series... more robust, more easy to code, qt 4.x , etc etc... and for 3 platforms instead of one.. developers will come ventually
<_Groo_> nixternal: yeah i saw it
<nixternal> it is really good actually
<daskreech1> As you said mater of exposure
<daskreech1> I forget. It doesn't support MS Office file right _Groo_ ?
<ScottK> Not very well.
<_Groo_> daskreech1: used to.. and there isnt such thing as a msoffice format
<ScottK> That's a fatal flaw for me.
<daskreech1> It can't open .docs and .xls then
<_Groo_> even with ms office, it changes dramatically from version to veriosn, and dont get me talking about docx
<daskreech1> I'm pretty sure it doesn't save it
<ScottK> _Groo_: Call it what you want.  If I can't mail stuff to my customers and have it look good, then it won't work for me.
<daskreech1> You can't complain about docx changing from version to version yet
<_Groo_> daskreech1: he can open openoffice files, its native now.. just use the script it has to convert files to odf format
<daskreech1> ;-)
<_Groo_> daskreech1: yes i can...
<_Groo_> daskreech1: since docx is a half baked pseudo standard that not even MS finished in ms2007
<daskreech1> Well they said that before
<daskreech1> as well as they may never quite ship the standard
<daskreech1> Which given the full support they have for ODF so far is a hell of a statement
<ScottK> plasma-addons will neeed Newing, so maybe tomorrow after it's built on at least am64
 * ScottK heads to bed.
 * _Groo_ is going,, seeya all tomorrow :)
<daskreech1> Well then again OO.o doesn't use the ODF standard so...
<daskreech1> 2 of one a duo of the other
<_Groo_> daskreech1: what? sure it does.. and ms office 2007 sp2 now has odf support built in.. not perfect but ms bend over
<daskreech1> Yeah but they follow the letter of the spec while making it impossible to be opened by anything than MS office
<daskreech1> Well not impossible but highly improbable. As well as it not opening any spreadsheets with formulas correctly from anything anyone else made
<daskreech1> Which is possibly a worse flaw than openeing a document incorrectly
<daskreech1> OO.o has quitea few things that are outside the ODF spec and thigns which are in the spec aren't implemented correctly
<daskreech1>  Course that means that people think the OO.o output is correct
<_Groo_> amarok without the mysql patches still crashes.. oh well
<daskreech1> _Groo_: Bed!!
<_Groo_> daskreech1: mom is that you? auheuaheuhae
<daskreech1> YES!!!
<_Groo_> hmm could it be a taglib extra problem, me wonders :P
<_Groo_> well im gonna see ya tomorrow :) seeya all ppl, later...
<freeflying> how to name a applet? plasma-applet-xxxxxx, like this?
<MelisU> Hello, what is the exec key for the directory the file is in?  Like okular %f is for file .. but which key is the dir?
<apachelogger> neversfelde: re alfred: yes, so far, though I didn't get much chance using it yet :)
<vishalrao> all bow down low... the sabdfl lurks...
<sabdfl> vishalrao: no need for bowing. who's looking forward to UDS?
<apachelogger> rofl
<apachelogger> neversfelde: I told you that you people introduced way too much politics into the project
<Tscheesy> apachelogger : we try not to - but the people seem not to understand making a brake there is neccessary - concerning our Forum ? nor
<apachelogger> Tscheesy: concerning people being burned out and having no fun anymore
<apachelogger> like, how many people are active anymore?
<apachelogger> 5?
<Tscheesy> about
 * apachelogger seems to remember that in the days when there was less politics and less obligation there were like 18 or something
<apachelogger> if I had more spare time I would hijack the project right now :P
<Tscheesy> we try to stop politics - otherwise you p** off even mor people..
<apachelogger> try is not good enough
<apachelogger> drop all of it
<apachelogger> relaunch the project infrastructure
<Tscheesy> so - we should have kicked some people earlier you want to say?
<apachelogger> people who don't fit in leave
<apachelogger> no need to kick them out
<apachelogger> either they contribute to the good of the project or they don't
<Tscheesy> atm it's a bit depressing..
<apachelogger> that is my point
<apachelogger> you are constantly worrying about stuff
<apachelogger> who is gonna write that news, who is gonna sort this and that ...
<Tscheesy> hm. i do understanf neversfeldevery good in this point - german law is awful in this
<jtechidna> freeflying: the current convention is plasma-widget-xxxx
<apachelogger> hm
 * Tscheesy is away for a while
<apachelogger> plasma-widget-xxx would be cool :D
<JontheEchidna> lol
 * apachelogger goes outside
<apachelogger> lets hope the nm plasmoid works :P
<vishalrao> hello - is the 4.3b1 air theme available in karmic repos?
<JontheEchidna> nope, it wasn't released with the beta
<vishalrao> :(  where would i go to manually checkout and build? kde svn? or are there packages somewhere out there?
<JontheEchidna> svn checkout svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk/playground/base/plasma/desktoptheme/air
<JontheEchidna> then copy that air directory to ~/.kde/share/apps/desktoptheme
<JontheEchidna> er, maybe make that checkout an export
<ScottK> apachelogger: I think most of the 'politics' come from outside the core of people working on Kubuntu.
<apachelogger> one more depeche mode!
<apachelogger> ScottK: well, I was talking about kubuntu-de
<ScottK> apachelogger: Ah.  I'm not familiar with there, so don't mind me then.
<apachelogger> which always got a way too small team for the amount of politics they introduced
<apachelogger> they mostly copied the project infrastructure of kubuntu though
<apachelogger> with less productive meetings though :P
<ScottK> Right.  I remember some about that.
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: bug 287313
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 287313 in kdelibs "kdelibs4-dev cannot be installed without removing kdelibs5-dev" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/287313
<JontheEchidna> what can we do about it?
<apachelogger> nodisco!
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: close it
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: find some reasonable excuse ;-)
<JontheEchidna> uhm
<JontheEchidna> hmm
<JontheEchidna> I was thinking something like: "Sad to say, but this bug is not fixable. Both packages install files to the same location, so there isn't a way we could get to coexist peacefully."
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: you could also point out that the rationale of porting is crap :P
<JontheEchidna> rationale of porting?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: the second comment says something about that preventing the porting from kde3 to 4
<apachelogger> like you really will be able to build the kde 3 version with cmake once you executed the magic scripts ;-)
 * apachelogger will get a badass sunburn
<Mamarok> apachelogger: no need to be so angry about my bug whish...
<JontheEchidna> looks like extragear got updated for KDE 4.2.3 too
<JontheEchidna> http://imagebin.ca/view/3TUXFb.html
<JontheEchidna> could someone ping me please?
<freeflying> JontheEchidna: ping you?
<JontheEchidna> whoa, it works
 * JontheEchidna ported konversation to libknotificationitem over his lunch
<JontheEchidna> freeflying: again in about 5 seconds please
<freeflying> JontheEchidna: ping again
<JontheEchidna> thx
<freeflying> JontheEchidna: np, I upload kimpanel to revu, if you have time,  please have a look
 * JontheEchidna can probably be considered the first person to ever have a sideways konversation tray icon
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<daskreech1> Morning _Groo_
<_Groo_> hi daskreech1
 * _Groo_ is a happy camper, agd5f fixed xv with dri2 :)
<daskreech1> Why is the insinuation that most campers are unhappy?
<_Groo_> daskreech1: i believe its the other way around...
<_Groo_> daskreech1: most campers should be happy, im just one more :D
<_Groo_> or a happy clam!
<_Groo_> i've never seen a clam claiming its not happy
<daskreech1> That is a good point
<daskreech1> Always grinning from my plate
<_Groo_> :)
<daskreech1> _Groo_: Why so far forward on the software side?
<_Groo_> daskreech1: what do you mean?
<daskreech1> You are running quite a lot from svn/git it seems
<Sput> daskreech1: it's fun!
 * Sput runs X11 and KDE from git/svn, among other things
<_Groo_> daskreech1: well i run because i want the funcionality
 * _Groo_ also runs X backported from debian unstable, dri2/kms/mesa/ddx for radeon-rewrite, kde 4.3 beta1 and a lot of packages he makes/backports and sends to the kubuntu devs for evaluation, like konversation, basket, rekonq, etc
<daskreech1> basket :-)
<_Groo_> daskreech1: you can get latest kde4 version from my ppa
<_Groo_> brb
<apachelogger> Mamarok: I am not angry about the wish, I am angry about KHC
<apachelogger> anyway
<apachelogger> off until thursday I guess
<daskreech1> Wasn't there a lancelot package?
<daskreech1> !find lancelot
<ubottu> File lancelot found in kdeplasma-addons, kdeplasma-addons-data, kdeplasma-addons-dbg, language-pack-kde-ar-base, language-pack-kde-be-base (and 43 others)
<daskreech1> Ah
<_Groo_> anyone had the time to check why amarok 2.1 beta 2 is breaking in kubuntu?
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: So we have a new wallpaper called Virus?
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: yeah
<JontheEchidna> next beta, when we're hopefully less-pressed for time, we should also build the marble one too
<ScottK> kdeplasma-addons accepted from binary New.
<ScottK> So that's the lot then.
<JontheEchidna> \o/
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: You might look at the bug I filed about the new wallpaper package description
 * ScottK runs off again
<JontheEchidna> oops
<JontheEchidna> bad copypaste
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Not a big deal.  Part of the archive-admin thing is to file bugs for stuff we see that's not rejection worthy.
<ScottK> KDE 4.2 is hitting Debian Testing tonight.
* JontheEchidna changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: You are beautiful! | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuKarmicSpecs | Sync/Merges: http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/multidistrotools/kubuntu-desktop.html
<JontheEchidna> So, anybody with access to the website want to write up a beta1 story?
<nalioth> i don't know what to do, none of my kde4 stuff works
<JontheEchidna> it doesn't work?
<nalioth> JontheEchidna: nope.  i've been in here for a few days with the issue
<nalioth> http://www.pastebin.ca/1425804  konsole debug output: http://www.pastebin.ca/1418697  JontheEchidna
<JontheEchidna> What's the output of apt-cache policy kdelibs5 and apt-cache policy konsole?
<nalioth> JontheEchidna: nothing exciting:  http://pastebin.ca/1425812
 * JontheEchidna wonders why the symbol error if nothing's really wrong
 * ScottK looks at ryanakca for a web site announcement of KDE 4.3 beta 1.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Did the -runtime (I think that's what it was) conflicts get fixed?
<JontheEchidna> yeah, I fixed that this morning
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Is it uploaded already?
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: nope
<ScottK> OK.  I'll look in bzr then. JontheEchidna <--- It is in bzr, right?
<JontheEchidna> yes
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: also there's a new kdepim
<ScottK> OK
<nalioth> i'm beginning to wonder if it'd be easier to remove all graphical programs or just reinstall
<nalioth> JontheEchidna: a little background: this is a freshly installed jaunty box (ubuntu cd and apt-get kubuntu-desktop)
<ScottK> -runtime launched
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Why does your kdepim change modify debian/changelog for the previous upload?
<JontheEchidna> it does?
<ScottK> -  * Bump replaces version on kdebase-runtime-data for akonadi-kde
<ScottK> It does
<ScottK> I'll assume that wasn't intentional and put it back ....
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: ^^
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: yeah, unintentional
<ScottK> K
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: pim uploaded.
 * ScottK is off again
<blizzz> hell, my external keyboard uses a different layout than my built-in one, but only german is installed/configured!
<smarter> blizzz: there is a way to assign a keymap to each keyboard
<blizzz> and how do i get rid off? (however it happend...)
<smarter> if you haven't touched stuff like /etc/hal/fdi/policy/10-keymap.fdi (which shouldn't exist anyway) it shouldn't happen
<blizzz> well i didn|t do anzthing
<blizzz> just plugged out the usb receiver because i was short of usb ports. after plugging it in back again it was all messed up
<smarter> try xinput list --short, get the id of the keyboard(e.g. id=42), do setxkbmap -device 42 de
<blizzz> it says "Error loading new keyboard description"
<smarter> blizzz: google suggest trying with more verbose output by adding -v 10
<smarter> also, sudo mkdir /var/lib/xkb
<blizzz> the folder exists
<blizzz> and the verbose output says that de is applied...
<blizzz> *try to switch to us and back again*
<blizzz> doesn't work either
<smarter> no idea then, sorry
<blizzz> i try simple logout-in later on or a reboot, perhaps that's enough. thank you for your ideas. i learned something new again at least :)
<smarter> you're welcome ;)
#kubuntu-devel 2010-05-17
<ScottK> Did we discuss switching from kcm-touchpad to synaptiks?
<JontheEchidna> Not at UDS, but it would be a good idea to do so
<JontheEchidna> It needs a few tweaks, though
<JontheEchidna> Like currently its daemon throws a notification if the configured system doesn't have a touchpad, which would be all non-laptops
<JontheEchidna> But overall the configuration module is more featureful and the code is more maintainable
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Sounds like a good thing to talk to upstream about.
<maco> haha wow knotify4 is using 9999% CPU!  O_o
<imbrandon> fun
<ofirk> Why we don't refer to the i386 cd as a 32bit version?
<ofirk> http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download
<tsimpson> what do you mean?
<ofirk> The download page lists two type of CDs, one is i386 and the other is 64bit
<ofirk> I am asking, why the i386 version isn't referred to as 32bit?
<ofirk> Is there any difference between the two?
<tsimpson> ofirk: I see "Standard personal computer (32-bit x86 computers: Pentium, Celeron, Core, Athlon, Sempron)"
<tsimpson> that says 32-bit
<tsimpson> unless you mean the torrents section
<ofirk> oh, yes. the torrent section...
<ofirk> tsimpson: I am working on a new download page, so I think I will include only 32bit/64bit as versions
<tsimpson> yeah, just refer to them as 32/64bit
<tsimpson> most people don't know or care what i386 is
<ofirk> exactly
<ofirk> btw, do you know what supported media is about?
<ofirk> I read that the CDs are supported but the DVDs are not
<tsimpson> you can burn a CD image to a DVD
<tsimpson> where is "supported media" mentioned?
<ofirk> I meant CD images and DVD images
<ofirk> you can see that releases.ubuntu.com doesn't contain the DVDs
<ofirk> which means that they are "not supported"
<tsimpson> releases.ubuntu.com _only_ contains CD images
<tsimpson> cdimage.ubuntu.com (ironically) contains the DVD images
<ofirk> see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website/+bug/177671
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 177671 in ubuntu-website "Checksums for DVD images missing on hashes page" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ofirk> and the first post in bug 230983
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 230983 in ubuntu "Website should list and explain the various installation media available and methods of obtaining them" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/230983
<tsimpson> the only difference between the CD and DVD is that the DVD has more packages in the image
<tsimpson> so it can be used by apt in offline mode
<tsimpson> both install the exact same system in the same way, so both are supported install methods
<ofirk> so there is no difference between the CD images and the DVD images except their location?
<ofirk> and the contained packages...
<tsimpson> well the DVD has both the "Live" and "alternate" install methods, and more packages
<tsimpson> it's more a convenience thing, being able to have them all on one disk
<ofirk> and it contains only the desktop version, right?
<tsimpson> as far as I know
<tsimpson> there may be a server install option, not sure
<tsimpson> I haven't needed to boot a DVD image in years
<tsimpson> looks like the DVD is a (Live/Alternate) (Desktop/Server) install
<ofirk> tsimpson: thank you for your help
 * apachelogger thinks about ditching google reader in favor of akregator
<apachelogger> I think my memeny is broken
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> just slow ^^
<apachelogger> brr
<apachelogger> empathy even supports facebook-chat -.-
<apachelogger> someone should really join the kopete crew and do sucht things to kopete
<apachelogger> jussi: so I get this right, a memenu is just an empathy context menu with more socialness?
<apachelogger> wow
<apachelogger> that other thingy I dont know the english name of is ludicrous
<apachelogger> it got two add buttons and one remov button
<apachelogger> I have no idea what either does
<apachelogger> oh, now I also have cancel \o/
<jussi> apachelogger: kopete supports facebook chat also last time I looked...
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> BUT
<apachelogger> how is a user supposed to know
<apachelogger> and how do I get to my contact list with that memenu thingy?
<apachelogger> ohhh
 * apachelogger just got popup overlaod
<apachelogger> hm, gwibber opened
<apachelogger> I suppose that silly dialog with add+add+remove+cancel was gwibber setup
<apachelogger> and quite frankly the main UI is not much better
<apachelogger> seriously now, how do I get to my contact list -.-
<apachelogger> ohoh
 * apachelogger started u1 and awais the arrival of sith lord firefox
<apachelogger> kubotu: google ubuntu wiki spec me menu
<kubotu> Results for ubuntu wiki spec me menu: 1. E17 and Efreet - wiki.enlightenment.org: http://wiki.enlightenment.org/index.php/E17_and_Efreet | 2. Ubuntu 10.04 Lucid Lynx And The Social Web | OMG! Ubuntu!: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2009/12/ubuntu-1004-lucid-lynx-and-social-web.html | 3. [00:00] <ScottK> You can add things to the systray via right click ...: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/05/11/%23kubuntu-devel.txt
 * apachelogger is wondering if google is stupid by design or just when kubotu queries something
<apachelogger> now I am logged off and dont know why -.-
<apachelogger> man
<apachelogger> and I dont see how to change this
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> ok, that is too much for me
 * apachelogger does neither grasp the advantage of that nor how to use it
<apachelogger> well, other than the advantage of having one point to do social stuffs
<apachelogger> then again I fail to do social stuff because I cant even get to my contact list
<jussi> apachelogger: heh
<ofirk> Riddell: here?
<Riddell> hi ofirk 
<ofirk> Riddell: how are you?
<ofirk> Riddell: I have a new version of the download page that suppose to fix bug #230983
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 230983 in ubuntu "Website should list and explain the various installation media available and methods of obtaining them" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/230983
<ofirk> and I need someone to review the text
<ofirk> I will really appreciate if you could review it
<ofirk> http://violetech.org/kubuntu-website-screenshot-download-page.png
<Riddell> ofirk: where does the Download Kubuntu image link to?
<ofirk> Riddell: it opens an iframe
<Riddell> ofirk: Bittorrent, BitTorrent, Bit Torrent  make your mind up :)
<JontheEchidna> Good morning
<Riddell> after DVD and alternate links on bittorrent section I'd put an "info" link to the explanation at the bottom of the page
<Riddell> ofirk: I'd change "Wubi" to "Wubi - Install from Windows"
<Riddell> "for Windows 98, 2000, XP, Vista" No Windows 7?
<ofirk> the Win7 version is in beta
<Riddell> may be a good idea to say that then
<jussi> Id change the wording of "download the kubuntu installer to create your own cd" - sounds like it is something to make a customised live CD?
<ofirk> so it may cause problems with the boot loader
<ofirk> the requirements are from the Wubi website
<Riddell> "download locations below" the download locations are above
<Riddell> "Don't" -> "Do not"
<Riddell> ofirk: also add a section for Ports linking to http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/ports/releases/10.04/release/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-netbook/ports/releases/10.04/release/ with a large "totally untested and unlikely to work" caveat
<Riddell> morning JontheEchidna, didn't see you leave at UDS
<ofirk> Riddell: what are ports? more platforms? are they supported?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: yeah. :( I had to leave right after the photo to catch my plane
<Riddell> ofirk: more platforms.  not supported in any way, anyone downloading is on their own.
<ofirk> Riddell: I will add them under More Info
<JontheEchidna> well, more technically I stuck around until just before the web browser beatdown, but I couldn't find you before I was to meet up with the guy I was sharing the taxi with
<Riddell> ofirk: also if the download iframe is the same as the current there's no DVD direct download link so maybe link to http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/kubuntu/releases/10.04/release/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/10.04/release/
<Riddell> ofirk: oh and MD5 sums are missing
<ofirk> Riddell: I added a ports section. see if it is ok: http://imagebin.ca/view/SI8emLv.html
<Riddell> ofirk: tidying up the grammer there "Kubuntu is available on several other computer platforms.  These ports of Kubuntu are largely untested, are not supported in any way and may well not work at all.  Install at your own risk!"
<txwikinger> Morning
<ofirk> Riddell: I made the changes to the download page, can you review it again? http://violetech.org/kubuntu-website-screenshot-download-page.png
<ofirk> Riddell: the iframe is visible this time
<Riddell> ofirk: lovely
<Riddell> "More Platforms" should be in title case
<ofirk> Riddell: do you know who is in charge on shipit.kubuntu.org ?
<davmor2> ofirk: isd
<ScottK> Riddell: re: ports - The powerpc live image has been tested and is believed to be reasonably functional.
<JontheEchidna> I'd appreciate it if an archive admin could push kde4libs through new queue, so that the merges can continue. Thanks.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Did you see Debian uploaded a raft of -2 versions last night?
<ScottK> It's probably worth double checking.
<JontheEchidna> Hmm, no, I hadn't. Thanks for the heads-up
<Quintasan> \o
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: mind doing some sort of update of Project Timelord? I'd like to know if I should focus on translations or something else :P
<JontheEchidna> oh my, I still have to finish my UDS blog :S
<JontheEchidna> ~order brain
 * kubotu shouts: OMG!!!!! RED ALERT! We lost a brain. Get me a medic, NOW!
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: no pressure, I think a wiki page would be more useful than blog posts :P
<rbelem> hey JontheEchidna 
<JontheEchidna> Hi
<ScottK> Hello rbelem.
<ScottK> I hope your travel home was pleasant.
<rbelem> hey ScottK :-)
<rbelem> the travel was very fast
<rbelem> it took only one day
<ScottK> Riddell: Can we get the sparc images removed from the Kubuntu ports releases page?  That's known not to work.
<rbelem> i was very lucky
<rbelem> i got an executive class
<ScottK> Very nice.
<rbelem> because the plane was full
<rbelem> and i got the same flight of "european economic mission"
<ScottK> Interesting.
<Quintasan> Man, this was the second time I was in queue, I bet this is because I'm still a minor, till January :P
<JontheEchidna> On my flight, the 2 hour NBC/Universal TV show compilation broke an hour and a half in to the trans-atlantic flight, so I got to watch all the shows again, including the "Twilight Scene It!" game :S
<rbelem> so because of them the flight to brazil were earlier
<rbelem> eheheh
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: <troll>I thought you're a Twilight fan</troll>
<Quintasan> :P
<JontheEchidna> But on the whole, the return trip was less miserable than the flight there. This is most likely due to the fact of it being less overnight.
<JontheEchidna> *rage*
<JontheEchidna> :P
<ScottK> Quintasan: He only reacts because it's secretly true.
<Quintasan> ScottK: :D
<ScottK> Transatlantic west is usually easier than east.
<rbelem> ScottK, where do you live?
<ScottK> rbelem: Outside Baltimore, Maryland in the US.
<rbelem> ScottK, how long was your flight?
<ScottK> rbelem: Too long.  I had to fly to Atlanta and then back to Baltimore.  We flew almost right over my house two hours before we got to Atlanta.
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: Could you reject kde4libs please? I'd like to merge kde4libs 4.4.3-2 from Debian.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Will do.
<rbelem> ScottK, wow
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: It's in binary New now, so it's really too late for a reject, just upload it again.
<JontheEchidna> OK
<rbelem> hey guys do you have packages for  qt4.7? 
<Quintasan> Was it even released yet?
<ScottK> Quintasan: Beta is out.
<ScottK> rbelem: Someone has them in a PPA, I don't recall who.
<ScottK> rbelem: I think you'll like the package split Debian did for kde4libs.  It's a lot less monolithic now.
<rbelem> ScottK, do we need to work on qt4.7 packages? i already got it compiled. i removed lot of patches that are already in upstream
<rbelem> ScottK, cool! :-) the packages are in debian unstable?
<ScottK> Riddell: When do you want to move to 4.7 in Maverick?  Now or wait for the RC (I'm asking because of the BIC change that screwed us with 4.6).
<ScottK> rbelem: Also in Maverick, but watinging in the New queue for archive admin review.
<ScottK> rbelem: You can see them here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+queue?queue_state=0
<rbelem> cool :-)
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: are you doing debdiffs between debian and ubuntu? I think that's pretty useless because it contains changes in code, not in packaging :S
<Riddell> ScottK: I'm planning for tomorrow
<ScottK> OK.  Thanks.
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: I usually just diff -Nru the debian dirs. I didn't write the guide on that merge page :P
<ScottK> rbelem: ^^^ there you go, I suspect he's got it about ready already.
<rbelem> hey Riddell :-)
<Riddell> hi rbelem, get home ok?
<Riddell> ScottK: I don't think I know how to remove an image from the published page, there may not be a clean way to do it
<JontheEchidna> rbelem: This is how they will be split up pretty soon: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde4libs/4:4.4.3a-0ubuntu1/+build/1741674
<ScottK> Riddell: OK.  I'll ask slangasek if you don't mind.
<rbelem> yeah :-) the role travel was very fast :-) just one day. it usually takes i day and a half
<JontheEchidna> All kdelibs5 rdepends will need to be rebuild to take advantage of the split
<JontheEchidna> s/rebuild/rebuilt
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: thanks, I think this guide needs a serious rewrite :P
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: iirc rgreening did that during the jaunty cycle or so :P
<JontheEchidna> back when we were merging from debian experimental for KDE 4.2 :S
<rbelem> sweet
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: hmm also, why do we have 4.4.2 while debian has 4.4.3?
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: because 4.4.3 was never uploaded to maverick. It's getting done during the merges right now, though
<Quintasan> Hmm, I see it now
<Quintasan> That's why I get tons of code inside of the debdiff
<Quintasan> wut, we have merge from debian on 4.3.3 and debian's changelog says there was no 4.3.3 :O
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: one thing, should I be removing our entries from changelog?
<Riddell> Quintasan: no
<Quintasan> Riddell:  <our last merge entry> + <changes in debian since last mege> + <rest of our changes> ?
<maco> you dont just summarise whatever changes weren't already upstreamed into being the current changelog entry?
<Riddell> Quintasan: yes
<Riddell> maco: I like to keep our complete changelog history, it's often useful
<Riddell> other teams disagree
<maco> ah so this is one of those things where different core devs give different answers?
<Riddell> it's one of those things where my answer is the correct answer :)
<rgreening> morning all
 * maco rolls eyes
<maco> rgreening: hello 
<Quintasan> rgreening: \o
<Quintasan> maco: hi there
<rgreening> Im soooo tired
<apachelogger> +1
<Quintasan> urgh those merges are giving me a headache
<Quintasan> too much damned files
<ScottK> maco: The fact that some developers think it's a good idea to lose history doesn't change what the right answer is.
<maco> ok
<apachelogger> mhhh
<apachelogger> <3 the kolab plans
<shtylman> heh
<apachelogger> needs to be buzzed about
<shtylman> yea.. me too since it means they will do the testing for us
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: kde-sc-dev-latest (>= 4:4.4.3) <-- wtf?
<apachelogger> also makes us appear more businessy
<apachelogger> which is why it needs to be buzzed about
<shtylman> heh
<ScottK> Maybe now ryanakca can actually do the idea he had several cycles ago about providing Kolab server access for Kubuntu devs.
 * apachelogger thinks that a groupware could help with organizational stuff within kubuntu ^^
<apachelogger> anyhow
<apachelogger> this->goTo(new Lecture::Databases1());
<jjesse> thatwould be cool
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: That's a new bit Debian introduced
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: It's their solution to making sure that all the build depend tree is there before building
<JontheEchidna> Once I get kde4libs all sorted out it should be possible to continue on with the next layer
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: So I should copypasta it?
<ofirk> davmor2: What is isd?
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: yeah
<davmor2> ofirk: Department inside canonical what is the issue you are having
<ofirk> I want to redesign shipit.kubuntu.org
<ofirk> so, I want to contact the guys responsible for the shipit website
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: new kde4libs uploaded. Once it passes new queue, just ask and I'll be able to sponsor anything on the first branch of the dependency tree
 * rgreening is porting the dell-recovery latest version to KDE/Qt so we can haz easier dell-recovery for Kubuntu with restore partition for Lucid +
 * rgreening thinks having dell-community supported kubuntu for installation is teh awesome :)
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: urgh, I'm not entriely sure what can I delete, some lines were moved down a few lines so I'm applying it just because it will create confusion later, basically everything deleted in debian should be deleted in our *.install files?
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: could you paste the diff that you're using?
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: kdebase-workspace-data.install -> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/69524/debian-to-ubuntu.diff
<Quintasan> I'm pretty sure we are not moving docs to kde4 dir
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: workspace? ScottK had requested to do that one. the wiki says you're doing runtime
<Quintasan> omg
<Quintasan> I'm writing crap
<Quintasan> don't mind me
<Quintasan> :P
<JontheEchidna> ah, kk
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: yes, the doc path should be kept at doc/kde/
<Quintasan> @_@
<Quintasan> this looks like a nightmare
<Quintasan> :S
<Quintasan> kubotu: ~order brain
<Quintasan> ~order brain
 * kubotu shouts: OMG!!!!! RED ALERT! We lost a brain. Get me a medic, NOW!
<Quintasan> :S
<ScottK> That seems to be going around today.
<Quintasan> It's inevitable when merging.
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: debian might have moved some files in between .install files too. When that happens, do the same and make the new destination package replace the old package << (4:4.4.60)
<maco> how do i say "no this doesnt need a merge, it needs a sync" about something on the merge list?
<JontheEchidna> maco: on the KDE merges list? I usually just put the bug number of the sync request there
<maco> no on a universe one but i figured one of you would know anyway ;-)
<JontheEchidna> ah, merges.ubuntu.com?
<maco> also i was already looking at this channel 
<maco> yes
<JontheEchidna> Yeah, putting the bug number and a little note about it needing a sync should be fine
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: Oh, have you seen the kubuntu-debian-differences file? That's also a big help
<Quintasan> damn, I starting from scratch
<shtylman> Riddell: do we have qt imported into launchpad yet?
<shtylman> if not .. I will start with that
<Riddell> shtylman: from packages yes but not from git (https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/maverick/qt4-x11/maverick)
<shtylman> Riddell: k.. I will request an import from git...  what should it be called?
<shtylman> also... do you have any clue on how it works with the git branches?
<shtylman> the import tool also wants a project to associate the import with
<shtylman> seems like I need to create one for qt in launchpad...
<shtylman> if I do that... who should I assign it to? cause kubuntu people should be able to update it ... etc
<shtylman> there is this: https://edge.launchpad.net/qt
<shtylman> is that the right project?
<Riddell> that's the right project
<shtylman> k
<Riddell> I've never done a successful code import however so I don't really know any more than you how it works
<shtylman> k
<shtylman> I will attempt to conjure magic
<Riddell> I also don't understand Git so am unlikely to be helpful there
<rbelem> i can help with git
<rbelem> :-)
<rbelem> hey shtylman 
<shtylman> rbelem: hey
<rbelem> :-)
<rbelem> what do we need to do with git?
<shtylman> rbelem: nothing with git... we just need to have launchpad import the qt code (which is in git) into itself
<rbelem> hum...
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: ./usr/share/dbus-1/interfaces/org.kde.nepomuk.OntologyManager.xml <-- Debian has them in not-installed, should I remove them as well?
<rbelem> shtylman,  do you want to get the 4.7 branch?
<shtylman> rbelem: well... first I am gonna try master
<Riddell> Quintasan: yes (unless the changelog specifies that we install them for a reason)
<rbelem> or the 4.7-stable?
<shtylman> and then see what branches we need from there
<shtylman> it will take some poking around to get settled I imagine
<Quintasan> Riddell: hmm out not-installed says we need them for playground stuff
<amichair> JontheEchidna: how would one connect bug #422174 to kde bug #209464 ? I think that's the match...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 422174 in plasma-widget-networkmanagement "cannot connect to hidden ssid" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/422174
<ubottu> KDE bug 209464 in Wireless "can only connect when network not using hidden ESSID" [Normal,New] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=209464
<Riddell> Quintasan: then we want to keep them installed
<Riddell> Quintasan: usually those interface files are not needed but I think in that case we have a package that needs them for building
<rbelem> shtylman, cool! which url are you using?
<shtylman> rbelem: git://gitorious.org/qt/qt.git
<JontheEchidna> amichair: There's a link on the top right corner of the page "mark as duplicate"
<amichair> JontheEchidna: and how do I specify that it's a kde bug?
<JontheEchidna> Oh, kde bug
<maco> amichair: ah no not hte duplicate thing
<maco> amichair: click "also affects project"
<JontheEchidna> missed that bit
<rbelem> shtylman, ok :-)
<maco> amichair: choose kde, then paste the url into the box
<rbelem> shtylman, if you need help with git, poke me ;-)
<shtylman> rbelem: will do
<amichair> maco: thanks
<maco> np
<amichair> hopefully some of the many lp reporters will write a note or add a vote to upstream report...
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: I think I'm done, do you want all three (sid-current, sid-new, current-new)?
<Quintasan> three diffs*
<JontheEchidna> I like current-debian, current-merged and debian-merged
<Quintasan> oh
<Quintasan> k
<JontheEchidna> I like current-debian better than debian-current, because it shows what you have to add and remove to get closer to the debian package, which is the point of merging
 * Quintasan notes this down
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/69524/diffs.tar.bz2
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: be sure to smack me in the head if I'm doing it wrong
<Quintasan> ;)
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: debian/control needs some work. all of the conflicts/replaces on the -kde4 packages can be dropped, for one thing, and it needs a once-over in general
<shtylman> Riddell: I can't set the project for the vcs import to "Qt" ... says invalid value :(
<shtylman> and I can't search for the qt project cause the search wants at least 3 characters
<Riddell> lower case?
<shtylman> wow
<shtylman> oh noes!
<shtylman> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~shtylman/qt/trunk
<shtylman> it is importing into that...
<shtylman> and not the qt project... sigh
<maco> ooh! rekonq doesnt have a statusbar taking up space! <3
<Riddell> shtylman: that is into the qt project
<shtylman> Riddell: not directly... that makes it a branch of the qt project under my name
<maco> goodness why is quassel using over 300mb of ram?
<Riddell> maco: nice isn't it, although for some reason it uses a kpassivepopup instead of just a qlabel
<shtylman> I was going for more of a direct branch... i.e. lp:qt/trunk
<shtylman> I suppose this is a start
<maco> shtylman: you mark the one under yours as being trunk for the project
<maco> its an alias
<Riddell> shtylman: anything like that is an alias
<shtylman> ooo fancy
<maco> (i recently learned how to make a project in lp)
<maco> though umm rekonq seems to go all "i'm just gonna hang and not draw the webpage" quite a bit
<maco> i wonder if its mishandling flash?
<rgreening> shtylman: any pointers to porting gtk ubiquity pliugins to kde?
<rgreening> besides run away :0
<shtylman> hahaha
<shtylman> rgreening: all you have to do is implement the same methods.. usually found in the base class for that plugin
<rgreening> shtylman: I am trying to port the dell-recovery app to support kde recovery. The new version uses ubiquity and a couple of plugins
<shtylman> k
<shtylman> if you look at any of the plugins
 * rgreening has no experience in ubiquity and plugins
<rgreening> :)
<shtylman> you will see that there are two classes
<shtylman> a PageGtk
<shtylman> iirc
<shtylman> and a PageKde
<shtylman> something like that
<shtylman> basically... the plugin system looks for that class in the plugin file
<rgreening> e.g.: http://paste.ubuntu.com/435029/
<shtylman> if it finds it
<shtylman> yea
<shtylman> so you need to make a PageKde(PluginUI) class in that same file
<rgreening> ya, so, I need to port for example the one pasted above
<rgreening> ok
<shtylman> and the plugin system will find it
<rgreening> shtylman: have a look at the one I pasted and point out some of the obvious changes...
<rgreening> shtylman: so, for example plugin_widgets would be set to whatever thew kde equiv is
<rgreening> right
<shtylman> yep
<rgreening> QLabel?
<shtylman> plugin_widgets needs to be the main widget for the plugin
<shtylman> if that is all you want .. then yes
 * rgreening doesnt know\\
<rgreening> :(
<shtylman> you will need to import PyQt4.QtGui QLabel
<shtylman> heh
 * rgreening is noob for ubiquity
<rgreening> :)
<shtylman> I don't know what this plguin does... so I can't really say what you "need"
<apachelogger> that sounds very ubiquity specific :P
<apachelogger> can we use qlabel outside it too?
<shtylman> but whatever it is... plugin_widgets needs to be some sort of widget
<apachelogger> sounds like a useful thing :P
 * apachelogger invokes the merge magic
<CIA-6> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100517155714-hgxfil03spzg6pdk * (30 files in 6 dirs) Merge API branch.
 * rgreening needz beer
<apachelogger> u1-kde is now at 2467 SLOC
<apachelogger> and the api is not even completely implemented :P
<txwikinger> Anybody else experience lockups with rekonq when opening a new tab?
<Riddell> try the daily build
<maco> Riddell: ppa?
<Riddell> yes
 * maco headdesk
<maco> WHICH ONE?
<Riddell> THIS ONE!
<Riddell> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/rekonq/rekonq-daily/ubuntu lucid main
<maco> thank ya
<neversfelde> there is a problem with minitube for GNOME users, I made it depend on phonon, because I thought that is what Debian does, but phonon-backend-gstreamer is not installed, if you use GNOME. The testing packages in my PPA had a dependency on phonon-backend-xine | phonon-backend and they worked. Now I am unsure what is correct?
<maco> Riddell: you know, we forgot to give seele that chocolate we bought her
<Riddell> neversfelde: phonon seems to depend on phonon-backend-xine | phonon-backend
<Riddell> maco: we did indeed, whatever happened to it?
<maco> Riddell: its sitting next to me, still in the plastic
<neversfelde> Riddell: yes, so GNOME users should get phonon-backend-gstreamer when they install minitube, or is that wrong?
<maco> seele: we should meet up at some point so you can have the chocolate Riddell and i got your for valentines day
<Riddell> neversfelde: no they'd get phonon-backend-xine
<Riddell> maco: or just post it
<maco> Riddell: dont know her address
<neversfelde> ah ok, they should get nothing if phonon-backend-gstreamer is already installed and if not phonon-backend-xine is installed
<neversfelde> ?
<Riddell> neversfelde: yes
<seele> maco: er.. admittedly that's a little weird.
<maco> seele: the box said "QT" and we thought of you because well... KDE....Qt...
<neversfelde> then I think the package has the correct dependency, but that do not solve anything
<maco> Riddell: maybe we're both just creepy punny
<seele> maco: well, thanks for the thought anyway :)
<ScottK> Thought chocolate isn't nearly as satisfying as the eating kind.
<maco> ScottK: right, which is why she ought to meet up with me and retrieve it ;-)
<Riddell> dantti: back hame?
 * ScottK hands Riddell and "o"
<ScottK> and/an
<ScottK> Rats
 * maco suspects Riddell's slipping back into Scots
<dantti> Riddell: yes :D home sweet home :P
<dantti> Riddell: btw I have some bug on kubuntu installer
<dantti> *bugs
<Riddell> uh oh
<dantti> I instaled it on my desktop because the font were screewd on my Tv.. gues what .. the bug was on nvidia drivers... :P
<neversfelde> Riddell: any idea what I can do to make it work on GNOME desktops? Everyone is crying for a phonon-backend-gstreamer dependency, but I guess no KDE user would like that.
<Riddell> neversfelde: I don't understand, does it need phonon-backend-gstreamer?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: On the topic of phonon, it looks like QtWebKit is going to be using QtMultimedia for HTML5 stuff in the future
<JontheEchidna> It should either be around by Qt 4.7 or the separate QtWebKit release
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: from what thiago said that seems to be in Qt 4.8 only
<Riddell> although he wasn't too clear on it
<JontheEchidna> oh
<Riddell> it's not good though, means dragging in gstreamer onto the CD
<neversfelde> Riddell: for KDE users it works without problems, for GNOME users only if phonon-backend-gstreamer and some of it's plugins are installed
<Riddell> neversfelde: so for KDE users it works with phonon xine installed, but Gnome users it doesn't work with phonon xine?
<neversfelde> yes
<JontheEchidna> bleh, pulling in gstreamer sucks
<Riddell> neversfelde: that makes no sense
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: would you mind taking a look at kde4libs in new queue?
<dantti> Riddell: if I select install kubuntu using brazilian portuguese it opens the plasma-desktop instead of the installer, and the installer has some problems with tab flow (as i installed without a mouse...
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: it does a bit, although it might mean an end to the HTML5 qtwebkit problems with phonon-xine
<neversfelde> Riddell: a lot of users confirmed that it does not work with phonon-backend-xine on GNOME. I will have a deeper look on that
<Riddell> neversfelde: well that makes no sense, there must be some missing package, maybe they don't have libxine1-ffmpeg installed
<neversfelde> I am afraid I will have to install GNOME somewhere, thanks Riddell
<dantti> Riddell: I also had some problems when starting and shuting down the system, it never finished doing that, on one of the shutdowns I pressed ESC and saw a message saying that something was disconnected, then ctrl + alt + del started the reboot process... pretty weird
<Riddell> dantti: shtylman is the man to poke with installer issues
<Riddell> neversfelde: a chroot should work
<dantti> Riddell: k
<shtylman> I heard installer issues
<dantti> shtylman: yup
<shtylman> I dunno what yall are talking about
<shtylman> I know nothing :p
<dantti> :P
<dantti> shtylman: did you use designer to create the instaler?
<shtylman> dantti: yea
<dantti> shtylman: so it's pretty ease to fix the tab things you just need to edit the tab order
<dantti> shtylman: also iirc the "proceed" button was not the deafault one so I had to keep using tab to proceed to the next question
<shtylman> dantti: not quite ... depends what you mean by "tabs"
<shtylman> oh.. that tab order
<shtylman> yes... that is easy to fix
<dantti> yup especially the partition part the tab order was quite out of order :P
<shtylman> patches welcome :) .. just note that much of it is being overhauled... especially in the disk areas
<dantti> shtylman: and you should elide middle in the selector of FS because i could not see if it was ext3 or ext4 :P
<dantti> i would send patches if i had mor time :P
<dantti> but i need to get focused otherwise i can't finish a thing :P
<shtylman> dantti: indeed... I understand that :)
<shtylman> how do I version something for my ppa which does not exist in ubuntu yet?
<shtylman> lets say I have version 1.2.3 of a library
<shtylman> do I call my version 1.2.3-1ppa1 ?
<shtylman> or 1.2.3-0ppa0 ?
<shtylman> this versioning seems a bit confusing :)
<rbelem> 1.2.3-0~ppa1
<Riddell> shtylman: 1.2.3-0ubuntu1~ppa1  probably
<shtylman> lordy
<Riddell> yes it's messy :)
<rbelem> :-)
<Riddell> the ubuntu version would be 1.2.3-0ubuntu1  and the ~ makes it less than the previous version
<shtylman> I see
<shtylman> k... imma try that 
<JontheEchidna> shtylman: Is this "something" what I'm thinking it is? :3
<shtylman> JontheEchidna: sadly no :( 
<JontheEchidna> :(
<shtylman> unrelated to qt/kde things
<shtylman> but don't worry.... those will come in due time
<JontheEchidna> :)
<shtylman> qt is importing into lp as we speak
<shtylman> :( https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~shtylman/qt/trunk
<shtylman> ot finished and now wants to do it again...
<shtylman> sadness
<rbelem> shtylman, https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/Uploading versioning for ppa
<shtylman> thanks
<rbelem> :-)
<shtylman> can one package be uploaded to multiple series?
<shtylman> or does the changelog need to be specified for each one
<shtylman> i.e. lucid, karmic..etc
<JontheEchidna> you might be able to use the ppa copy feature for that
<JontheEchidna> copy to your own ppa, but change the series
<shtylman> ... go on...
<shtylman> ahh I see that
<shtylman> interesting...
<shtylman> now to figure out how to make it work...
<shtylman> so why does this keep telling me that a newer version is available: https://edge.launchpad.net/~shtylman/+archive/acr
<shtylman> I am quite certain I named the version right... :(
<debfx> shtylman: you need to put the 1: in front of the version
<shtylman> ... what...
<shtylman> why... how did this happen...
<shtylman> what does the 1: even mean?
<shtylman> seems like it shouldn't be there..
<debfx> it's called an epoch
<shtylman> meaning...
<JontheEchidna> It means that somebody cocked up the version sometime in the package's history
<shtylman> great..
<JontheEchidna> and they had to add 1: in front of it to get the version higher than the cocked up version
<shtylman> so what does this mean for all future packages?
<JontheEchidna> until 2.x, yeah
<shtylman> are you kidding me?
<JontheEchidna> nope
<JontheEchidna> The KDE packages have had an epoch of 4 for 10 years or so
<shtylman> *sigh*
<JontheEchidna> 11
<JontheEchidna> kdebase (4:1.1-19990207-1) unstable; urgency=low
<JontheEchidna>   * new upstream version 1.1 and new epoche
<Riddell> blame coolo for that, it's a suse conspiracy :)
<JontheEchidna>  -- Stephan Kulow <coolo@kde.org>  Sun,  7 Feb 1999 12:12:58 +0100
<shtylman> heh
<JontheEchidna> We can't drop it until KDE5, which is at least a good 5 years off
<Quintasan> lol?
<Quintasan> Why so?
<JontheEchidna> because 4.x is smaller than 4:4.x
<Quintasan> :O
<shtylman> why can't the old changelog entries be purged?
<JontheEchidna> Users that already had the 4:4.4.x couldn't upgrade to the 4.4.x packages, because the version would be smaller
<shtylman> but for a series jump.. ie. maverick...
<JontheEchidna> dpkg still views it as a downgrade
<shtylman> can't we purge entiries and the upgrade still work?
<shtylman> wow
<txwikinger> Riddell I use the daily build.. but I can get the newest one, I guess
<JontheEchidna> but we've lived with it for 10 years. It looks a bit messy, but doesn't really do anything too bad. What's waiting 5 more years?
<shtylman> haha
<JontheEchidna> Well, maybe more like 8 years
<JontheEchidna> Since Aaron said he wanted KDE4 to last for at least 10 years before KDE5
 * txwikinger has actually the newest pacakges
<Quintasan> wait, what?
<Quintasan> 10 years!?
<shtylman> haha
 * Quintasan is going to be 27 by then
<Quintasan> @_@
<shtylman> heh
 * txwikinger is amused about those greenhorns here again
<Quintasan> txwikinger: ya wanna fight? ;P
<txwikinger> Quintasan: In your age you should respect your elders ;)
<Quintasan> The Ultimate Argument™
<Quintasan> txwikinger: 42
<debfx> bumping the epoch is much better than having versions like 10.0.1.218+10.0.0.525ubuntu1~hardy1+really9.0.124.0ubuntu2 (flashplugin in hardy-backports) :D
<txwikinger> Yes.. but everybody has forgotten the question
<shtylman> debfx: hahahaha
<rgreening> Riddell: fixing the usb-creator bugs you submitted
<rgreening> Riddell, shtylman: where's the latest svg's for the new Kubuntu branding? I need to update USB Creator branding.
<shtylman> rgreening: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuArtwork
<shtylman> downlaod the svg
<shtylman> don't save as the one on the wiki
<shtylman> it is wrong
<rgreening> I downloaded the link and its the squished one
<rgreening> shtylman: ^
<nixternal> hola
<rgreening> la-ho
<rgreening> :)
<shtylman> rgreening: .... hmm
<shtylman> shouldn't be...
<shtylman> unless Riddell didn't update the file... but I think he said he did
<rgreening> shtylman: got a better linkl for my to try?
<Riddell> check the history
<shtylman> rgreening: nope... that svg should be correct.. lemme look at it
<shtylman> rgreening: it is correct
<rgreening> hmm... still looks squishy
<rgreening> meebee i need glasses
<rgreening> ^ better ^ glasses
<shtylman> haha
<shtylman> nope..it is right
<shtylman> the png is wrong
<shtylman> but the svg is right
<JontheEchidna> dang, that's neat: http://www.omat.nl/2010/05/17/accountwizard-demo/
<rgreening> Riddell: updated svg/png for usb-creator
<JontheEchidna> I always hated going to the gmail help thingy to get all the pop details...
<ScottK> Riddell: I just had a good chat with notmart about agateau's menubar stuff and using it in netbook.  I sense convergence of ideas coming.
<shtylman> cool
<shtylman> copy package in ppa doesn't want to copy my package
<shtylman> :(
<shtylman> it will only copy binaries... not rebuild my sources... hmm
<shtylman> so launchpad fails to import qt
<shtylman> for some reason it finishes... but never actually makes the branch
<shtylman> so it tries to reimport
<shtylman> quite amusing
<shtylman> is already accepted in ubuntu/hardy and you cannot upload the same version within the same distribution. You have to modify the source version and re-upload.
<shtylman> I got that error when uploading to my ppa :(
<shtylman> my pacakge had ~<mystuff>
<shtylman> on the end of it
<shtylman> why does it hate me?
<oxymoron> Hello guys I am on my girls computer and need help with graphics on a SiS 671MX where I cannot change resolution higher than 800x600 and plymouth shows flimmer and ant wars on bootup, the desktop effects doesnt work turning on
<ryanakca> ScottK: IIRC, I had the whole Kolab thing set up, but was hesitant at sending out all the login stuff at the time because I didn't have very much sysadmin experience and didn't want the whole thing crashing down on me if something went wrong.
<ryanakca> ScottK: I still have access to the server. Shall I get it back up and running at some point?
<Mamarok> oxymoron: please don't cross post, support is in #kubuntu
<oxymoron> Mamarok: Sorry I was seeing whch channel answering first and then conitnue there
<Mamarok> well, the only support channel is #kubuntu, no need to try the other ones
#kubuntu-devel 2010-05-18
<DaSkreech> nixternal: Ping
<DaSkreech>  :)
<nixternal> DaSkreech: pong
<DaSkreech> nixternal: Dude what's up? :)
<nixternal> same ol' shit same damn day, at least for 2 hours and 13 minutes
<DaSkreech> :-)
<DaSkreech> nixternal: How do I get messages at startup with Plymouth?
<nixternal> disable plymouth :p
<DaSkreech> ha ha
<nixternal> i thought the code was in the script we use for plymouth...actually it is, because i see the fsck messages
<crimsun> boot without splash and quiet
<DaSkreech> nixternal: on the splash screen?
<DaSkreech> crimsun: :)
<ScottK> IIRC it's something like splash=false for plymouth
<ScottK> However the text mode stuff was not heavily tested during the development cycle.
<DaSkreech> yes
<JontheEchidna> bug 582052 is interesting
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 582052 in pkg-kde-tools "msgsplit crashed with IOError in <module>()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/582052
<JontheEchidna> Lucky I was doing a non-pbuilder build of akonadi, or else it wouldn't have been caught
<JontheEchidna> Especially since by looking at debian/changelog, I can use pbuilder again since we're no longer doing hard links in the packaging
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: dunno if you're interested^
<nixternal> what all is apachelogger doing for his gsoc and u1 again?
<nixternal> I was just looking through all of the u1 libs, seeing what would need to be done for a u1 music store plugins for amarok...holy hell
<nixternal> you could always just use qtscript and screenscape :D
<JontheEchidna> lol
<nixternal> yeah, qtscript won't work for a u1 music store setup I don't think
<nixternal> u1 music store has my music and pretty much cheaper than anywhere else i can get it too
<nixternal> not cheaper than pb of course
<JontheEchidna> yarr
<JontheEchidna> akonadi uploaded. If anybody's crazy enough to be running maverick (like me) and notices a broken akonadi, just ping me. nighty night.
<nixternal> g'nite
<nixternal> been running maverick for 3 days now :D
<JontheEchidna> :D
<nixternal> well, it hasn't been running, but i updated my one machine to it
<nixternal> kernel killed it...haven't messed around with it since
<JontheEchidna> I updated before UDS, brought my laptop to UDS, then upgraded 100+ packages with the test applet for an unreleased version of libqapt :D
<JontheEchidna> and it still worked \o/
<JontheEchidna> g'nite
<DaSkreech> night
<valorie> ofirk: on http://violetech.org/kubuntu-website-screenshot-download-page.png
<valorie> first line, second sentence: whatever SUITS you, not suites you
<valorie> nice page, btw
<ofirk> valorie: thanks :)
<valorie> :-)
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: whate are we doing if not hard links?
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> eh
<apachelogger> generally
<apachelogger> it would have been very wise to merge pkg-kde-tools before anything else
<ryanakca> valorie: [repeat from a couple of weeks ago] if you still want those stickers, email me your postal address, myIRCnick@kubuntu.org
<amichair> what happened to #kubuntu-netbook ?
<Riddell> netbook went mainstream
<amichair> Riddell: meaning it has no separate discussion channel any more?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: waiting for a new dpkg, otherwise I'd have uploaded a merged pkg-kde-tools
<Riddell> amichair: right
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: do you know what part of pkg-kde-tools needs the new dpkg?
<amichair> ok, I'll try my luck in the support channel... is it me or has it become less supportive in the past month or two?
<amichair> lots of questions, very few answers
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: well, it is generally a bit of a dangerous thing to do, to merge a stack that relies on a new set of build magic that is not merged ^^
<apachelogger> + it needs a merge anyway for the l10n magic
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: Well, except that it doesn't rely on it yet. Core KDE still only needs 0.6.4
<JontheEchidna> and If we dont' do it now we're going to find ourselves needing to package 4.5 beta very soon
<apachelogger> a build-dep bump might not imply a change within the build magic that a package relies on (since one might not notice)
<JontheEchidna> so far none have
<JontheEchidna> which is not to say the new automatic symbols stuff wouldn't be a nice convenience, but it's not required
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: the kind of issues I am afraid of are those that not get noticed for 3 months
<Riddell> we should work out what in pkg-kde-tools needs the new dpkg and just disable that bit until dpkg catches up
<Riddell> we've done that before
<Riddell> ScottK: were there any notes taken from the kubuntu-maverick-updates session?
<JontheEchidna> dpkg-perl api changes in dh_sameversiondep. Some compat code for older dpkg versions were also removed
<JontheEchidna> So I've reverted the relevant dh_sameversiondep change now.
<JontheEchidna> apparently chromium doesn't like me pasting 10,000 lines of text in a textbox
<Riddell> holy guacamole that's a lot of new packages from kde4libs
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Welcome to #kubuntu-devel | KDE merges: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/MaverickKDEMerges | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: Would you like to merge the l10n stuff in pkg-kde-tools? http://filebin.ca/uwazq/debian-to-merged.diff.zip
<Riddell> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo added, a sea of potentiality!
<JontheEchidna> woohoo!
<JontheEchidna> bb;
<JontheEchidna> *bbl
<apachelogger> whats there to merge?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: you say in the packaging that there is stuff that needs merged from kde svn each cycle, and that we should log it
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> findfiles
<apachelogger> for the other stuff you can use the target in debian/rules
<JontheEchidna> I have to go now. I'll be back around lunchtime
 * apachelogger is half-way out the door ^^
 * Riddell twiddles thumbs while the command to move 1000 new kde4libs packages into main is run
<jussi> kripes!
<Riddell> still going..
<Riddell> accepted
<txwikinger2> Nice work with the todo list Riddell
<txwikinger2> When is maverick toolchain coming out?
<txwikinger2> I guess we merge on lucid until then?
<Riddell> txwikinger2: maverick toolchain is done
<txwikinger> ah.. how do I update
<Riddell> I don't know if debootstrap is updated or not for chroot making
<txwikinger> I think do-release-update -d does not work yet
<Riddell> don't look like debootstrap is updated :(
<Riddell> maybe that's your first task then :)
<txwikinger> Riddell: hehe
<ScottK> Riddell: I don't know. I was too busy talking (kubuntu-maverick-updates).  I can write something up though.
<Riddell> ScottK: I thought we did take notes but I could be wrong, can't see them in gobby anyway.  adding items to the Todo wiki page is probably most useful
<Riddell> debfx: ping
<ScottK> IS lost some stuff, so maybe that was one of them.
<ScottK> I'll be offline today, so not before tomorrow.
<Riddell> debfx: the autopoint package is missing a binary
<debfx> Riddell: autopoint?
<Riddell> debfx: you did the gettext merge?
<Riddell> hmm, nothing in Debian's package either http://packages.debian.org/sid/all/autopoint/filelist
<Riddell> oh well, Debian bug, accepting
<debfx> Riddell: yeah, I misread your question
<debfx> it's empty until all packages that need it build-depend on autopoint
<Riddell> sounds strange but I trust you :)
<debfx> currently the autopoint script is in gettext and gettext only recommends autopoint
<agateau> Riddell: do you know if someone has already packaged this: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/05/minitunes-ubuntu-makes-music-look-good.html ?
<Riddell> agateau: nothing at https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/minitunes
<agateau> Riddell: oh, so that's how one checks :)
<agateau> Riddell: ok thanks
<Riddell> I don't know how to search PPAs though
<agateau> ok
<Riddell> if it's in the ubuntu archive the page has a handy PPA search at the bottom but not if the package isn't in the archive
<debfx> Riddell: if there were a PPA package that page would exist
<Riddell> really?
<debfx> yeah
<rbelem> morning
<Riddell> hi rbelem 
<rbelem> :-)
<debfx> there were some posts about the naming convention of kcm packages on kubuntu-devel a few month ago
<debfx> has anything been decided on that?
<debfx> Debian uses kde-config- instead of kcm-
<Riddell> follow debian is probably a good idea
<maco> so apparently if you install python-kde4 on a gnome desktop, you end up with akonadi tray and all sorts of stuff installed
<maco> i   python-kde4            Depends    kdebase-runtime (>= 4:4.4.2)
<maco> i A kdebase-runtime        Recommends kubuntu-debug-installer
<maco> i A kubuntu-debug-installe Depends    kpackagekit
<maco> r
<maco> i A kpackagekit            Depends    kdebase-workspace-bin
<maco> i A kdebase-workspace-bin  Depends    plasma-widgets-workspace (= 4:4.4.2-0ubunt
<maco>                                       u14)
<maco> i A plasma-widgets-workspa Depends    kdepim-runtime
<debfx> has the synaptiks kcm been discussed on UDS (it's not on the todo list)?
<Riddell> debfx: no we didn't, and I'm not sure what the status is with respect to upstream (wasn't it due to go into kdeutils?)
<Riddell> maco: or any kde package for that matter, no sensible way around it that we could see when we looked at it
<maco> Riddell: i told the person complaining to go ahead and remove it since one of those lines is just a recommends
<maco> i wonder if itd be possible to tell your apt preferences file to not install recommends for a certain subset of packages
<Riddell> dear launchpad: please stop breaking
<Riddell> broken launchpad must mean it's time for lunch
<nigelb> lol
<debfx> no, it's still in playground
<Riddell> debfx: and Debian haven't already packaged it?
<debfx> they have, it's in NEW
<Riddell> then we should probably just wait for it to get into debian and sync it
<debfx> yeah but it needs to be decided which one to use by default
<debfx> so kcm-phonon-xine should be renamed when merging kdebase-runtime and kcm-touchpad might get removed (?)
<Riddell> debfx: we'll need to test synaptiks when it's in the archive and choose then
<Riddell> has debian renamed kcm-phonon-xine ?
<debfx> Riddell: yes
<debfx> not sure if it was ever called kcm-phonon-xine
<shtylman> Riddell: is synaptiks gona replace the current touchpad stuff?
<rbelem> agateau, pign
<rbelem> *ping :-)
<agateau> rbelem: pogn! :)
<shtylman> http://vizzzion.org/blog/2010/05/blog-back-online/
<shtylman> seriously...
<rbelem> agateau, i need some help with that ksambashare stuff
<Riddell> shtylman: 14:36 < Riddell> then we should probably just wait for it to get into debian and sync it
<agateau> rbelem: shout
<shtylman> sebas: .... we need to talk about the network gui when you have a minute :)
<sebas> shtylman: shoot :)
<shtylman> sebas: I am looking at your latest blog post about it... the traffic thing... is that always collecting data?
<sebas> shtylman: did you read the corresponding blog entry? I'm explaining it there
<shtylman> I see that part... but once you show it... and don't hide it... does it still update?
<shtylman> or does it detect when the whole widget is hidden?
<rbelem> agateau, what do you think about change from kconfig to qsettings and use the registerFormat?
<sebas> it still updates until you switch to the default view
<sebas> once per second, so not a huge deal
<shtylman> sebas: i.e. when you never switch back to normal view but do minimize the whole plasmoid
<sebas> for people that never uses, it won't eat cycles other than ctor
<agateau> rbelem: no strong opinion on this, if it's simpler for you, go for it
<sebas> shtylman: it keeps updating then (the popup dismisses automatically)
<shtylman> sebas: my concern is that when you hide the plasmoid... it should not be updating
<sebas> that seemed like the best trade-off between usefulness and power consumption
<rbelem> agateau, cool! but i'm afraid of upstream reject it
<sebas> shtylman: it won't be repainting, but data collection goes on
<sebas> otherwise you get choppy data and that's not useful at all
<sebas> as soon as you focus another window, it would stop updating
<shtylman> I see
<sebas> graphicsview should know not to repaint though, and the data comes from a shared dataengine
<shtylman> followup question... does a normal user even care?
<agateau> rbelem: better ask the upstream devs then, but I thought this was not maintained anymore?
<sebas> about?
<shtylman> all this info?
<sebas> according to our bugreports, yes
<sebas> In KNM, this is all in the tooltip
<shtylman> in all reality I want the network stuff to be as minimalistic as possible right? more of a .. I see a network, I click it to connect.. and then I never care again...
<sebas> it's not the default view, of course
<agateau> rbelem: It would be a problem if you were using KConfig to read config, right now it is used as a handy tool to parse the output of "net share"
<shtylman> sebas: interesting... what type of users actually want this info?
<agateau> rbelem: so I don't think switching to QStettings would be rejected if it's better this way
<shtylman> cause you have to consider that it might just be a corner case type of user filing such reports
<sebas> I didn't do deeper research, but we did get specific feature requests to get at the IP and stuff
<shtylman> ip I can understand
<shtylman> but driver? mac?
<rbelem> agateau, cool! :-) i will follow this way then
<sebas> I regularly use traffic monitoring myself, but I am definitely a corner case :)
<shtylman> ... just seems a bit much
<shtylman> sebas: I can understand the appeal of traffic monitoring
<shtylman> but I just think that if I wanted to do real traffic monitoring, I wouldn't be using this little plasmoid
<sebas> it's a third level widget, I think it's OK to be a bit verbose for those that dig technical details there
<shtylman> I would either have a separate tool, or the network monitoring plasmoid
<sebas> It doesn't get in the way, does it?
<shtylman> sebas: that is sorta the point I am trying to make... that there _shouldn't_ even be a third level widget
<shtylman> just starts to make interacting with the network plasmoid that more complex... imho
<rbelem> thanks agateau :-)
<shtylman> I am not saying to change it... but it is something to think about
<shtylman> I think of network as a set once and never touch
<sebas> in that case, the plasmoid just sits in your panel and does its job
<shtylman> ideally it should be as passive and out of my way as possible... and my interaction with it should be very limited at best
<sebas> it is
<sebas> the details thing is very handy for support btw
<sebas> no "please open konsole, type lsmod|grep iwl, type iwconfig, type ifconfig, ..."
<sebas> that's one use case
<sebas> and then the propellerheads of course :>
<shtylman> sebas: true, just want to be weary of any extra cycles... in startup as well as normal use :) one thing we are looking at for maverick is a much faster login process in general, which means not doing anything that doesn't have to be :)
<shtylman> hahaha
<sebas> MAC us useful for mac filtered APs btw
<sebas> and identifying wireless clients
<shtylman> sebas: how does this work with vertical panel layouts? ... asuming we care.. which we might not
<shtylman> sebas: why not just popup a dialog with this info?
<sebas> it pops out from the vertical panel just like any other PopupApplet, kickoff for example
<shtylman> k
<sebas> popups suck for limited screen space
<sebas> it's the exact thing I wanted to get rid of, stacked popups
<shtylman> so do giant plasmoids :P
<sebas> yes
<shtylman> with a popup at least the window manager can handle it if there are size issues and whatnot
<sebas> This discussion is getting fuzzy, are there any sizing problems right now?
<shtylman> sebas: don't get me wrong... I think the plasmoid has gotten way better... I just want to make sure that the primary goal of just connecting to a network always stays teh focus and easy case :)
<sebas> I don't think we changed anything about that
<ofirk> hi
<ofirk> I'm searching for articles about Kubuntu
<ofirk> It's for putting quotes on the new homepage
<shtylman> sebas: good stuff... will test it out tonight
<sebas> shtylman: cool :)
<ofirk> so it is better if it comes from big and important websites
<sebas> I might have fixed the crasher with the VPN thing then ;)
<shtylman> heh
<shtylman> oh yay... I can test vpn as well
<shtylman> once I get kde trunk running again
<debfx> Riddell: Bug #582277
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 582277 in kcm-gtk "Package should be renamed to kde-config-gtk" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/582277
<Riddell> ooh debfx getting into the merges and updates mode 
<Riddell> I'm still stuck on archive admin duty, don't let me forget it though
<debfx> okay
<debfx> Riddell: as you have acceped autopoint you can now sync kbuild (Bug #581366) :D
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 581366 in kbuild "Sync kbuild 1:0.1.98svn2318-6 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/581366
<Riddell> hmm, debfx isn't a kubuntu-member, a job for the new council maybe..
<shadeslayer> Riddell: can we get a sync of http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?msg=4;bug=580718  when it gets approved or do i file a bug report seprately?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: if it gets into debian before DebianFreeze we'll get it automatically with the mass syncs
<nixternal> Riddell: get KDE firefox patches upstream  <- are these the patches from suse you are referring to?
<Riddell> nixternal: yes
<nixternal> i thought firefox said they weren't going to accept the patches?
<nixternal> they don't want to maintain them
<Riddell> I haven't heard that, although it may well be the case, I just know when the guy from Mozilla said we could ship with them that the condition was to get them upstream
<nixternal> plus, i thought suse was already working on that anyways...why would we try to get their patches pushed upstream?
<Riddell> well quite, but it was my agreement with the mozilla guy
<Riddell> they were in a bug upstream so it may just need that checked for an update
<nixternal> gotcha
<nixternal> just trying to lookout for those who will say, "Kubuntu is trying to take the glory by pushing openSUSE's patches upstream"
<Riddell> is that a bad thing? >:-)
<nixternal> haha
<Quintasan> sup
<Quintasan> Where is the microblogging patch so I can take a look?
<shadeslayer> rgreening: oh btw in case you didnt notice,rekonq has a schedule now :P
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ^^
<shadeslayer> http://techbase.kde.org/Projects/rekonq/Schedule
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: \o
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: :)
<Riddell> Quintasan: kubuntu_02_microblog_default_configuration.diff in kdeplasma-addons
<Quintasan> Riddell: thanks
<shadeslayer> Riddell: lucid->maverick upgrade testing
<shadeslayer> ill take that up,no problem right?
<Quintasan> I'll look into it a little bit later, English assignment goes first :P
<Riddell> shadeslayer: currently it's fiddly.  you need to set up a web server and point your computer at it as changelogs.ubuntu.com with an updated meta-release file then test that lucid notifies correctly.  I think there's a bug and kpackagekit doesn't show the new distro release name, that's what I'm worried about
<Riddell> shadeslayer: that means we can get 1.0 in if it doesn't slip at all
<Riddell> doesn't leave much room for error though
<Riddell> infact no, final freeze is a week before
<Riddell> hmm
<Quintasan> Riddell: a bit off topic, how would you end a e-mail to a travel agency, I need something not *too* formal :P
<shadeslayer> Riddell: hmm seems a bit complex,ill get back to you about this after the exams,and btw i can only provide feedback and testing,no actual coding :P
<nixternal> Quintasan: 'Love always,'
<Riddell> Quintasan: if you want to hint that they should reply soon "I look forward to hearing from you, Quintasan"
<Quintasan> Riddell: oh, I forgot about that :D
<Quintasan> nixternal: lol
<nixternal> i end all emails with 'I look forward to hearing from you soon.' - yeah, soon, not next year 
<nixternal> though i hardly hear back from them
<nixternal> :)
<Quintasan> I wonder, WHY THE HELL AMAROK IS SOOOOOOOO SLOW
<Quintasan> ARGH
 * Quintasan is angry now
<Quintasan> I just installed Clementine and it is fast like a Shikansen or something
<Quintasan> :P
<Riddell> can't say I have any problems with Amarok's speed
<Quintasan> Riddell: That's nice, how big is your music directory? :P
<nixternal> my music directory is huuuuuuuge
<nixternal> but i use a daapd server to host my music
<nixternal> much better than having it all local
 * shadeslayer attaches voltage doubler to Quintasan's Amarok
<shadeslayer> Extra Powa!
<Quintasan> Amarok is nice overall but hell, I have ~/Music is ~20GB of music files
<Quintasan> If Clementine can do this crap blazingly fast then Amarok must be broken somewhere
<Quintasan> :P
<Quintasan> s/is/consists\ of/
<Quintasan> hmm still makes no sense
<apachelogger> just 20?
<Quintasan> just?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: You do like your music dont you? :P
<Quintasan> :D
<apachelogger> s/just/only
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: seems apachelogger has MOAR music
<Quintasan> :P
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: because he has a bigger HD than you :P
<Quintasan> hmm?
<apachelogger> apachelogger was amaroker :P
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: I still have 300GB of free space, enough for me
<apachelogger> omg no mamarok!
<apachelogger> omg omg
<Quintasan> Even if I would install all my games I would still have about 200GB of free space
<Quintasan> :P
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: hehe.. i have 1TB of free space :p
<apachelogger> Nightrose: do you think 250 chesse francs will suffice?
<apachelogger> eh
<apachelogger> CHF
<apachelogger> swiss francs
<shadeslayer> of course all of it is corrupted though xD
<apachelogger> sorry :P
<Quintasan> chesse? lol
<Nightrose> apachelogger: i hope so 
<apachelogger> k
<Nightrose> i didn't order more
<Nightrose> ;-)
<shadeslayer> cheese francs... are those edible after exchanging 100 hands?
<apachelogger> the bank didnt have moar ^^
<apachelogger> well, 20 more
<apachelogger> but that is also like 3 euros, so wth :P
<Nightrose> hehe
 * apachelogger thinks about getting himself bad linen though
<Quintasan> >implying 3 euros are not big money
<Quintasan> apachelogger: give me 3 euros if you don't care :P
<shadeslayer> ^^ for apachelogger 
<apachelogger> dude, 3 euros is awesome loads of money
 * Quintasan has -0,27 polish zloty on his account
<apachelogger> just not in austria ^^
 * Quintasan is rich
<apachelogger> like I will get 100 euros for my gsoc stuff
<Quintasan> 100?!
<Quintasan> do want
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: your project got approved?
<Quintasan> It would be ~400 polish zloty
<apachelogger> my stuff is always the best, dont you know
<shtylman> ScottK: do I need to do anything special to get debhelper to build scons?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: project-neon
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: congrats :)
<apachelogger> Quintasan: and like 150 cheese francs
<apachelogger> eh
<apachelogger> chf
 * apachelogger thinks cheese francs is a much better name than swiss francs anyway
<apachelogger> so
<shtylman> I have a basic rules file with %: dh $@ and it doesn't seem to be ever building
<apachelogger> I got myself a haircut
<apachelogger> and 250 cheese francs
<apachelogger> and train tickets
<Sput> ah, I need cheese francs
<apachelogger> or billet how they say in cheese land
<apachelogger> I still require a swiss transfer ticket though
<Sput> apachelogger: when are you arriving?
<Sput> apachelogger: uh... you do know that you can get the transfer ticket only outside of switzerland?
<Sput> and that sending it to you takes at least 3 business days?
<apachelogger> dude
<Quintasan> lol
<apachelogger> you can get that ticket at almost every freaking train station throughout europe :P
 * Sput already had to pay express delivery fees because he forgot to order until last week
<Sput> uh? you're sure of that?
<apachelogger> yes
<Quintasan> :DD
<Sput> I could've saved 40 cheese francs that way!
<apachelogger> oh my
 * apachelogger hugs Sput
 * Quintasan hands apachelogger a Trollface mask
<Sput> I went to the website and it said you can only get it at that website
<Quintasan> apachelogger: hint: you should put it on :P
<apachelogger> Sput: it also said that you can obtain it at various partners
<apachelogger> referenced a world long list of those
<apachelogger> and specifically linked to the bahn.de page :P
<Sput> oh my
<Sput> so I paid the equivalent of a good steak too much :(
<apachelogger> well, all that red meat is just going to make you die sooner, so you can make it up by working longer ^^
<Quintasan> lol
<apachelogger> also you can tell people that you have so much money that you can throw 40 cheese francs out the windows
<Quintasan> kubotu: order cookies for apachelogger
 * kubotu slides a whole bunch of world's finest cookies down the bar to apachelogger.
<apachelogger> Quintasan with his -0,27 polish zloty would be happy to have that amount of money
<Quintasan> kubotu: identica dent @apachelogger is trolling, run for your lives!
<apachelogger> suppose, 40 cheese francs are like 6 euros, that is like a billion billion zloty or so
<kubotu> status updated
<Quintasan> :3
<Quintasan> Sure, give me all of your money
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> no manners
<apachelogger> one says "please"
<apachelogger> or plz
<Quintasan> 6 Euros = 24.2982607 Polish zloty
<apachelogger> ohm
<apachelogger> that sounds off
<Quintasan> apachelogger: money plz
<Quintasan> :P
<apachelogger> 6 euros are like a trillion billion dollars
<Quintasan> 6 Euros = 7.6194 U.S. dollars
<apachelogger> oh wellz
<Quintasan> :S
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> still too bad
 * apachelogger must work on making the euro less worth, so his soc payments becomes worth more
<apachelogger> muhahahaha
<apachelogger> anyhow
 * apachelogger should go to the train station and get his swiss transfer ticket
<apachelogger> and supper
<Quintasan> 6 Euros = 704 yen <---- if you want hundreds :P
<apachelogger>  see
<apachelogger> those people know how to do business
<Quintasan> apachelogger: You won't even get a good ramen for 700 yen AFAIK
<apachelogger> to control once economy you must let the money loose value
<Quintasan> But I'm not sure :P
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> you are Quintasan
<apachelogger> ...
<Quintasan> ...
<Quintasan> baaaad joke is baaaad
<Quintasan> :P
<Quintasan> apachelogger: http://imagebin.ca/view/udWS_9nK.html
 * apachelogger hides his cheese francs in his left sock so no one can steal them from him
<apachelogger> Quintasan: see
<apachelogger> that happens when you use svn
<Quintasan> mmkay, problem SVN?
<Quintasan> Isn't KDE using SVN?
<Quintasan> :D
<apachelogger> yes they are
<apachelogger> god knows why
<apachelogger> then again they also used CVS
<Quintasan> The devs must have a hard time raging all the time
<apachelogger> back in those days
<apachelogger> uhhh
<apachelogger> it was horrible
<apachelogger> horrible I tell you
<apachelogger> HORRIBLE
<bladernr_> question about Kubuntu... in Ubuntu, the app gnome-open is the CLI equivalent of double clicking on a file's icon in Nautilus and opens the file w/ the default app for that MIME type.  Is there something similar in the KDE world?
<apachelogger> there
<Quintasan> CVS? I only heard of it but I reckon it was utter crap
<apachelogger> I will have bad treams tonight
<apachelogger> bladernr_: kde-open
<apachelogger> bladernr_: or xdg-open
<apachelogger> which on that point works in both gnome and kde
<apachelogger> thus is superior to both -open
<apachelogger> Quintasan: that is an understatement right there
<bladernr_> apachelogger:  ahhh... cool. You just saved me a lot of head banging against desk :-)
<Quintasan> apachelogger: even worse?!
<apachelogger> bladernr_: desktops are not made for banging the head against, they are made for putting nice plasma widgets onto them ;)
<apachelogger> Quintasan: I can not even find words for how bad cvs really is
<bladernr_> apachelogger:  depends on the desktop ;-) I guess if you have a ToughBook it works either way
 * bladernr_ does NOT have a hardened system though
<Quintasan> bladernr_: :D
<apachelogger> oh, that is a good point indeed
<apachelogger> probably costs a fortune too
<Quintasan> Hardened Linux - now you can bang your head against your desktop
<Quintasan> * Features: skull crusher
<Quintasan> :P
<Quintasan> also online highscore list so you can compete with your friends
<apachelogger> oh dear
<apachelogger> Nightrose: do you have a list of stuff to pack?
 * apachelogger never knows what to take with him
<apachelogger> ALSO
<apachelogger> most important
<apachelogger> !
<apachelogger> who takes the uno cards with them?
<Quintasan> uno?
<apachelogger> !unfo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unfo
<apachelogger> ~unfo
<apachelogger> ~uno
<kubotu> Ok, created UNO! game on #kubuntu-devel, say 'jo' to join in
<apachelogger> UNO
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> bonkers
<Quintasan> jo
<kubotu> Quintasan joins this game of UNO!
<apachelogger> ~uno stop
<kubotu> incorrect usage, ask for help using 'kubotu: help uno'
<apachelogger> hem
<apachelogger> ~help uno admin
<kubotu> The game manager (the user that started the game) can execute the following commands to manage it: 'uno drop <user>' to drop a user from the game (any user can drop itself using 'uno drop'); 'uno replace <old> [with] <new>' to replace a player with someone else (useful in case of disconnects); 'uno transfer [to] <nick>' to transfer game ownership to someone else; 'uno end' to end the game before its natural completion
<jjesse> jo
<kubotu> jjesse joins this game of UNO!
<kubotu> game will start in 20 seconds
<apachelogger> uno end
<Riddell> ...?
<apachelogger> ~uno end
<kubotu> UNO! game halted before it could start
<kubotu> Quintasan still had  Blue 2   Blue 5   Blue 6   Green 2   Red 4   Wild +4   Yellow 8 
<kubotu> jjesse still had  Blue 8   Blue Skip   Green 6   Green 9   Green Skip   Red 4   Yellow 6 
<apachelogger> jesus
<debfx> oh noes, who enabled colors? ;D
<Quintasan> lol
<jjesse> awesome love the colors
<kubotu> UNO! playing turn: Quintasan jjesse
<kubotu> Quintasan deals the first card from the stock
<kubotu> Current discard:  Green Skip  
<kubotu> jjesse skips a turn!
<apachelogger> playing in #kubuntu-playtime !!!
<kubotu> it's Quintasan's turn
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> there is a bug
<apachelogger> kubotu: restart
<kubotu> apachelogger, you don't have 'basics::quit::restart' permissions here
<apachelogger> Oo
<Quintasan> :D
<apachelogger> now that is interesting
<apachelogger> kubotu: who am i
<kubotu> incorrect usage, ask for help using 'kubotu: help who'
<Quintasan> the kubotu finally rebelled !
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> kubotu: whoami
<kubotu> you are *apachelogger_617800948
<apachelogger> omg!
<apachelogger> I shall be your master!
<jjesse> kubotu: whoami
<kubotu> you are *jjesse_616925008
<Quintasan> kubotu: kick apachelogger
<kubotu> Quintasan, you don't have 'bans::act::kick' permissions here
<Quintasan> :<
<apachelogger> kubotu: restart
<apachelogger> there we go
<apachelogger> ...
<apachelogger> there I go
<apachelogger> off to buying the cheese transfer billet and getting super
<apachelogger> o/
<Quintasan> kubotu: kick apachelogger\
<Quintasan> apachelogger: \o
<apachelogger> ohm
<apachelogger> ohmmmmm
<kubotu> Quintasan, you don't have 'bans::act::kick' permissions here
 * Quintasan hides
<apachelogger> lalala :P
<Quintasan> I want OP's too
<Quintasan> :P
<apachelogger> but now supper
<Quintasan> [18:23] <SadEagle> milian: it sized the window to be... well..       Program supplied minimum size: 16383 by 879
<Quintasan> lol
<debfx> is there a reason why kdm has been patched to start failsafe x which I'm missing? cause failsafe x is gdm specific afaik and it doesn't seem to work
<shtylman> debfx: failsafe x isn't supposed to be gdm specific... but iirc the kdm patch is broken
<Riddell> debfx: ah yes, that's something else that should be on the Todo
<debfx> shtylman: well it installs its files into /etc/gdm and uses zenity (to display gtk dialogs using shell scripts)
<shtylman> haha
<Riddell> doesn't matter where it installs to, but the zenity stuff needs to be fixed
<debfx> even with zenity installed it doesn't work
<Riddell> all good reasons why it's a feature on the Todo list and not a bug
<debfx> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BulletProofX says "KDM currently does not support a failsafe server as GDM does, so support for this capability on KDM-based distros will be deferred until this has been implemented. Assuming a design similar to GDM is adopted, the above design can be used here as well. "
<debfx> but that wiki page seems to be very old
<shtylman> yea
<shtylman> Riddell: feel free to assign the failsafe x thing to me, and I can follow up on it.. unless we have someone else that wants to poke at it?
<debfx> looks like kdelibs5-dev dropped its dependency on cmake
<debfx> the changelog entry is funny: * Move cmake from kdelibs5-dev Depends to Breaks.
 * nixternal goes and sticks his head in a hole for good - back-to-back interview bombs in less than a week
<DaSkreech> nixternal: Feeling ass out?
<nixternal> I think I should just give up and become homeless, seems I am destined for it lately...I can't do an interview to save my own life lately
<DaSkreech> You had a life saving interview?
<nixternal> life killing is more like it
<DaSkreech> What happened?
<nixternal> i just totally bombed an interview...i suck, plain and simple
<debfx> JontheEchidna: will kdelibs5-dev continue to not depend on cmake?
<JontheEchidna> debfx: yeah, that's the way debian is doing it
<debfx> JontheEchidna: ok, that requires some ftbfs fixing
<JontheEchidna> debfx: Got a list of things that broke?
<JontheEchidna> Come to think of it, I think most of our plasmoid packages will break because of this. I remember in my earlier days recommending that the cmake build-dep not be there since kdelibs5-dev depended on it.
<JontheEchidna> I see the error of my ways now, of course. ;)
<debfx> JontheEchidna: I wrote a script that checks for packages that build-depend on kdelibs5-dev but not cmake
<JontheEchidna> Oh well, all kdelibs5 rdepends need a rebuild anyways to take advantage of the split anyways. :)
<nixternal> umm, that is every package :)
<debfx> JontheEchidna: http://paste.debian.net/73785/
<debfx> there are probably some false positives though
<debfx> i'll start with the just uploaded kcm-gtk :)
<debfx> http://paste.debian.net/73787/
<JontheEchidna> debfx: are you a motu yet?
<debfx> JontheEchidna: nope
<JontheEchidna> k
<JontheEchidna> debfx: what we can do is set up a wiki page for your list, so that we can keep track of who's doing what
<JontheEchidna> perhaps make a table with the columns "package" "assignee" and "status"
<JontheEchidna> then you could put the pastebin links in to status or something, and then the kubuntu-minded motu could sponsor things
<JontheEchidna> e.g. something similar to this: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/RemoveArts
<JontheEchidna> I'll go make a page
<JontheEchidna> It seems only fair ;)
<Quintasan> Riddell, JontheEchidna: I think I got the microblogging patch
<debfx> JontheEchidna: I don't mind fixing and uploading a debdiff for the packages, though sponsoring all the fixes is going to cause a big overhead considering that the changes are quite small
<JontheEchidna> debfx: I'm starting a wiki page here: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KDECMakeBuildDependTransition Feel free to paste as many debdiffs as you'd like. I'll probably go and power through a bunch of this list tonight when I get home
<nixternal> JontheEchidna: i can work on some as well, feel free to sling my name to a handful or so if you would like
<rbelem> hey guys! for maverick which phonon will we use? qt, kde or http://gitorious.org/phonon?
<JontheEchidna> rbelem: gitorious is where the kde phonon comes from now
<rbelem> cool! :-)
<JontheEchidna> the plan is to switch to kde, which is stable versions from git
<shtylman> does the debhelper binary target depend on the install target?
<shtylman> I would think so... but my install target is never run it seems
 * nixternal goes out and mows the lawn in typical loser fashion
<rbelem> JontheEchidna, phonon has its own src package or is it built with qt?
<rbelem> shtylman, afaik packages just build-depends on debhelper
<debfx> shtylman: only if you tell it to I guess
<JontheEchidna> rbelem: when we switch over to kde phonon this cycle it will have its own package. Right now we're building it with Qt.
<shtylman> debfx: I guess I need to make the binary target depend on it
<shtylman> I would have thought it would already depend on the install target
<apachelogger> well then
<apachelogger> my amarok collection is broken again
<apachelogger> \o/
<JontheEchidna> \o/
<JontheEchidna> haha
<debfx> shtylman: you could also convert the package to dh7 rules :)
<shtylman> debfx: has to support hardy for now
<rbelem> JontheEchidna, so for maverick will we have phonon with its own package?
<JontheEchidna> rbelem: yes
<rbelem> cool! \o/
<rbelem> is anyone working on it?
<debfx> I guess packages that use it should build-depend on pkg-kde-tools instead of relying on kdelibs5-dev
* JontheEchidna changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Welcome to #kubuntu-devel | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | KDE merges: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/MaverickKDEMerges | CMake build-depend transition: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KDECMakeBuildDependTransition
<JontheEchidna> rbelem: yeah
<JontheEchidna> er
<JontheEchidna> debfx: yeah
<JontheEchidna> rbelem: It will get done soon, when we merge our Qt packages with Debian
 * apachelogger thinks that this does sound the scary
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: btw, pkg-kde-tools uploaded
<apachelogger> \o/
<apachelogger> kubotu: order a cookie for the very awesome JontheEchidna
 * kubotu slides a cookie down the bar to the very awesome JontheEchidna
<apachelogger> \o/
<JontheEchidna> \o/
<JontheEchidna> at least, I'm awesome until we all find out I've inadvertantly broken pkg-kde-tools :D
<shtylman> JontheEchidna: how come the libs no longer depend on cmake?
<apachelogger> Sput: btw, so I went to the train station, and guess what, I got a transfer billet :P
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: yeah, that makes the awesomeness all forgotten
<Sput> ach halts Maul :P
<apachelogger> lol
<JontheEchidna> shtylman: because it technically doesn't. For example rosegarden uses the qmake build system, and before it was pulling cmake in as an unecessary build-dep due to kdelibs5-dev depending on it
<shtylman> ahh. I see
<shtylman> right..cause you can build against kdelibs without cmake
 * apachelogger does the what-does-apachelogger-need-to-take-with-him-to-the-mountains-dance
<shtylman> although... why would you :)
<JontheEchidna> ;)
<JontheEchidna> rosegarden did make me cry
<apachelogger> rosegarden or qmake?
<Sput> apachelogger: when are you arriving?
<apachelogger> because qmake almost made me stop packaging back in the days
<JontheEchidna> It was the first kde3 -> kde4 port that purposefully switched to qmake :(
<apachelogger> Sput: some time on thursday
<Sput> well yeah, me too
<JontheEchidna> wait, actually it switched from kde3 -> plain old qt4, which made me cry harder
<apachelogger> I am in zurich at 7 or something
<Sput> just don't know when exactly yet
<Sput> meh, plasma-desktop is crashing every other minute here -.-
<apachelogger> then I seem to remember that emonkey and I shall grab coffee or something
<apachelogger> and then I am like ... how the hell do I get to randa, where is it and when does the next train go there
 * apachelogger still needs to propose a paper for froscon -.-
<apachelogger> kubotu: np
<apachelogger> hm
<rbelem> JontheEchidna, ok :-) i will make a simple packaging for it, just to get it installed on my system
<apachelogger> kubotu: ping
<kubotu> pong
<apachelogger> kubotu: np
<kubotu> apachelogger is listening to "Cadence to Arms" by Dropkick Murphys [Do or Die, 1998] [http://open.spotify.com/track/2viONDGjOKo5oWbfMEQ7n0] -- see http://www.last.fm/user/apachelogger for more
<apachelogger> ah
<neversfelde> apachelogger: you are going to Froscon this year?
<apachelogger> that entirely depends on whether a talk gets accepted and whether the kde e.v. sponsors me
 * apachelogger is a bit short on the money these days
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> rbot updates \o/
<neversfelde> apachelogger: k :) I think I will be there at least on sunday
<apachelogger> kubotu: restart
<apachelogger> uh uh uh
<apachelogger> kubotu: np
<kubotu> apachelogger is listening to "Finnegan's Wake" by Dropkick Murphys [Do or Die, 1998] [http://open.spotify.com/track/0qrVpBm3o8eU0fFO54UXv7] -- see http://www.last.fm/user/apachelogger for more
<apachelogger> \o/
 * apachelogger grabs neversfelde and dances like wild
 * neversfelde does not want to dance
<neversfelde> but there seems to be no choice :)
<apachelogger> not dancing is no option!
<apachelogger> oh my
<apachelogger> the album Do or Die is way too awesome
<CIA-6> [ubuntu] Jonathan Thomas (The man) <echidnaman@gmail.com> * echidnaman@gmail.com-20100518182231-6pji66jkdip30h06 * debian/ (73 files in 3 dirs) (log message trimmed)
<CIA-6> * Merge with Debian Unstable, remaining changes: - Build with versioned boost
<CIA-6> build-depends - Use Kubuntu docpath (/usr/share/doc/kde/) * Bump replaces on KDE
<apachelogger> \o/
<apachelogger> commit messges ftw
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: another bunch of new packages coming your way
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: the message should probably mention kdepimlibs in some way
<apachelogger> for that you branch needs to be named kdepimlibs
<JontheEchidna> perhaps [project/branch] instead of just [branch]?
<apachelogger> IT IS project/branch
<apachelogger> I think ;(
<apachelogger> sec
<apachelogger>     <autoHide><color fg="blue">[<module/>]</color></autoHide>
<apachelogger>     <autoHide><color fg="blue">[<branch/>]</color></autoHide>
<apachelogger> not sure if there is a project too
<apachelogger> oh there is
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: got another commit at hand?
<JontheEchidna> hrmhrm
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> project will be kubuntu I think
<CIA-6> [kubuntu] [ubuntu] Jonathan Thomas (The man) <echidnaman@gmail.com> * echidnaman@gmail.com-20100518182727-2n7cma608eflhfe5 * debian/ (18 files in 2 dirs) (log message trimmed)
<CIA-6> * Merge with Debian Unstable, remaining changes: - Do not add unsatisfiable
<CIA-6> kdesktop dependency for libkonq5 - kubuntu_04_hide_kfind.diff -
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: your branch needs to have a sensible name
<apachelogger> :P
<JontheEchidna> ... says the person that set up all of the packaging branches :P
<apachelogger> dude
<apachelogger> those were state of the art names
<apachelogger> packaging only goes to /ubuntu
<apachelogger> packaging only from debian goes to /debian
<JontheEchidna> ^.^
<apachelogger> whole source branches go to /foobar
<debfx> JontheEchidna: isn't kipi-plugins going to be merged with debian?
<JontheEchidna> debfx: hmm, good point
<debfx> ok, removed from the list
<debfx> I wonder why subversion depends on kdelibs
<Nightrose> apachelogger: heh i have a list but it's rather specific to me
<maco> https://identi.ca/group/bluehairedstepchild <-- huh lookit that
<apachelogger> is it visternal?
<apachelogger> Nightrose: oh, too bad :*
<Nightrose> apachelogger: i could send it to you though of course ;-)
<claydoh> maco: no, that is mine, for what is wort
<apachelogger> Nightrose: well if it does not have any use for me :P
<apachelogger> Nightrose: unless you need to share your plans with someone
<Nightrose> haha
<Nightrose> it's not completely useless i think
<Nightrose> i'll email it
<dantti> Riddell: is App Pick a bad application name ?
 * maco tries to make an app pick -> ice pick -> trotsky joke
 * dantti can't understand jokes :P
<Nightrose> apachelogger: btw you should change your name in facebook
<apachelogger> Nightrose: how so?
<Nightrose> it screws up my gmail address book via kopete :D
<apachelogger> lol
<Nightrose> seriously
 * apachelogger was more thinking of leaving facebook :P
 * claydoh just left fb this afternoon
<Nightrose> apachelogger: actually add cam to that list
 * apachelogger points at the cell and smiles
<apachelogger> Nightrose: Badeanzug?
<Nightrose> apachelogger: hehe not for this one...
<Nightrose> it's my generic list
 * Sput is not going to do an extended walk btw
<apachelogger> AH
<apachelogger> AHHHH
<apachelogger> Sput: extendend walk?
<Sput> yeah, there supposedly is an excursion planned to some mountain
<apachelogger> ahhh
<apachelogger> the one that is worth 15 cheese francs
<Sput> ah, I thought that one was separate from the walk?
<apachelogger> *shrug*
 * apachelogger is not feeling like walking or look at some mountain :P
 * apachelogger is austrian, so he does plenty of both all day long
<apachelogger> Nightrose: so at what event does one need a badeanzug?
<Nightrose> i needed one at the gsoc summit 
<Nightrose> for the pool and hottub obviously
 * apachelogger always thought that @ LT the whole kde staff should take a day off and go to wannsee ^^
<apachelogger> oh hottubing of course
<apachelogger> no huttub @ mmedusprint?
<Nightrose> i've not heard about one
<apachelogger> ohhh :(
<apachelogger> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aNopQq5lWqQ&feature=autofb
<JontheEchidna> There was no hottub at UDS either. This is a conspiracy
<Quintasan> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/69524/buildlog.gz.bz2
<Quintasan> can anyone tell me what might be causing this?
<JontheEchidna> a problem with the microblogging patch, perhaps? http://paste.ubuntu.com/435708/
<JontheEchidna> looks like m_headerFrame is declared twice in the .h file
<apachelogger> patch?
<apachelogger> what patch now?
<apachelogger> always these patches
<debfx> I really need an SSD, running 4 pbuilders concurrently is really slow
<apachelogger> lubyou: wb
<lubyou> thank you!
<apachelogger> yw
<apachelogger> opinions on putting cryptsetup onto the cd?
<apachelogger> seems one needs it to decryt luks stuff and the device notifier does not really provide useful error feedback
<DaSkreech> nixternal: do I complain to the Plymouth folks about messing up my geek karma of knowing what's happening when my Linux box starts so that my creative artist chick magnet side can show off it's beauty progress bar?  
<alvin> DaSkreech: You can probably find a few bugs about that on Launchpad
<CIA-6> [ubuntu] Jonathan Thomas (The man) <echidnaman@gmail.com> * echidnaman@gmail.com-20100518214247-frig0mxe3thjzf33 * debian/ (changelog control) * Make libknewstuff3-4 replace older versions of kdelibs5. Can be removed in Kubuntu 12.04. * Correct version number for the Breaks on libkwebkit-dev for kdelibs5-dev
<CIA-6> [ubuntu] Jonathan Thomas (The man) <echidnaman@gmail.com> * echidnaman@gmail.com-20100518214430-afqh2otd1ddvrgep * debian/changelog Close the LP bug.
<jjesse> nice jonathan the man
<jjesse> wasn't there an lp group at one time named people named jonathan or smething like
<JontheEchidna> there's a story behind that
<JontheEchidna> I though the "comment" part of the gpg key was mandatory when I first got my key
<JontheEchidna> I have a new key now but it still seems to be using the old one for bzr
<debfx> top reason why debian-ubuntu collaboration is not optimal: debian lacks a decent interface to their bug tracker ;)
<apachelogger> ack!
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: you need to switch0r the lp keys
<apachelogger> what kind of a comment is that anyway :P
<CIA-6> [ubuntu] Jonathan Thomas (The man) <echidnaman@gmail.com> * echidnaman@gmail.com-20100518222109-dtnanig43ix86egp * debian/control Tiny change I had forgotten to merge
<JontheEchidna> hmm, I deactivated the old key in LP
<JontheEchidna> must be something bzr-specific I ahve to fiddle with
<JontheEchidna> oha, found it
<JontheEchidna> whoa, kdebase no longer needs kdebase-workspace-dev to build
 * JontheEchidna goes off to update the dep tree
#kubuntu-devel 2010-05-19
<CIA-6> [trunk] Jonathan Thomas <echidnaman@kubuntu.org> * echidnaman@kubuntu.org-20100518232805-9xx0752ev5ty4wa2 * debian/ (changelog control) Add build-depend on cmake since kdelibs5-dev no longer depends on it
<CIA-6> [kubuntu-firefox-installer] Jonathan Thomas <echidnaman@kubuntu.org> * echidnaman@kubuntu.org-20100518233255-7i71f8069v17fat1 * debian/ (changelog control rules) (log message trimmed)
<CIA-6> * Add build-depend on cmake since kdelibs5-dev no longer depends on it * Switch
<CIA-6> to source format 3.0 (quilt): - Remove quilt build-depend - Remove quilt dh
 * debfx loves packages where parts of debian/ is in the orig tarball
<JontheEchidna> whoa, debfx has been doing a bunch of stuff that I had to scroll down to see :D
<JontheEchidna> large wiki page is large
<CIA-6> [kubuntu-notification-helper] Jonathan Thomas <echidnaman@kubuntu.org> * echidnaman@kubuntu.org-20100518234448-3k03l8bmob0y130y * debian/ (changelog control) Add explicit build-depend on cmake since kdelibs5-dev no longer does
<debfx> indeed it is ;)
<debfx> doing some package cleanup on the way
<JontheEchidna> yeah, same here. It's a very good excuse
<debfx> oh virtualbox 3.2.0 has been released, even more work to do ^^
<ScottK> shtylman: Getting scons to build may require sacrifice of one's first born.  You probably want to make sure there's someone with kids involved in your project.
<shtylman> oh my
<shtylman> well... I might be able to arrange for that
<shtylman> now that I know what to look for
<ScottK> debfx: in the KDE3 days, bulletproof X worked in Kubuntu, it just never got ported.
<debfx> ScottK: did it require big code changes?
<ScottK> I don't recall, but I don't think so.
<ScottK> Mostly it needs something non-Gnome to pop up the dialogue box instead of Xenity (or whatever it is) and then KDM needs to grow the ability to make X restart.
<JontheEchidna> debfx: oops, didn't see you had taken userconfig.I just uploaded that
<debfx> JontheEchidna: that's ok, I only started building it
<debfx> JontheEchidna: I guess you don't remember why the patch in https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kftpgrabber/0.8.99~svn1044538-2ubuntu1 was necessary?
<JontheEchidna> I think there was a point last cycle where libx11-dev wasn't being pulled in with the rest of the stack like it normally would
<JontheEchidna> if it builds now I would see no point in not syncing it if debian has something newer
<debfx> I wish someone would fix requestsync
<JontheEchidna> it's broken?
<debfx> it's broken when you use the --lp switch which files the bug automatically
<debfx> not really broken but very outdated
<JontheEchidna> aah
<debfx> the audex debian package now has 4 open ftbfs bugs :D
<ScottK> debfx: The email interface for requestsync files bugs too.
<valorie> audex crashes immediately for me
<valorie> and I get no bt
<valorie> one of these days I'll run it in gdb
<debfx> ScottK: by email? then I'd have to set it up with my mail login
<ScottK> I don't think it needs any setting up.
 * ScottK doesn't know since he's never used the LP one.
<debfx> I just copy'n'paste from the requestsync output, that's fine until it gets fixed
<DarkwingDuck> Anyone have any job openings that I can work from home?
<ScottK> Getting out of the Navy?
<DarkwingDuck> Yeah... BCA failure
<jjesse-netbook> test
<DarkwingDuck> test
<jjesse-netbook> hrmm
<jjesse-netbook> quit
<jjesse-netbook> quit
<jjesse-netbook> exit
<shtylman> shutdown
<shtylman> :)
<ScottK> DarkwingDuck: I wasn't an airdale.  What's BCA failure?
<ScottK> That and I've been out over 15 years.
<DarkwingDuck> Body Fat Content.
<DarkwingDuck> I'm too fat
<shtylman> we still love you
<nixternal> typical hacker
<nixternal> ;p
<DarkwingDuck> LOL 69 Inches and 225lbs... Im not THAT fat
<nixternal> if (toFat || eats(wheatGrass)) { youMightBeA.hacker(True); }
<DarkwingDuck> ROFL
<ScottK> For jobs from home, http://webapps.ubuntu.com/employment/ is one place to start.
<nixternal> just don't bomb the interviews like i do, and i must say, i am rather good at bombing interviews lately...maybe i can make a job out of that :D
<valorie> maybe you should have some fake interviews with friends?
<nixternal> i am usually really good at interviewing..the past 2 weeks I have just been out of it for some reason
<nixternal> usually, fake interviews turn into all nighters at a bar :D
<valorie> lol
<valorie> that's a good end to any interview!
<nixternal> that it is
<nixternal> i mean, i even had shitty interviews with people i have known and worked with for years..it made no sense
<valorie> wrong phase of the moon
<valorie> or your astrological planets were mis-aligned
<valorie> bad biorhythms
<nixternal> D) All of the above
<debfx> ok, I'm out
<debfx> i'll leave the plasma widgets for somebody else ;)
<nixternal> well you better go get some more of whatever it is you are out of
<nixternal> k, gonna go watch the hawks game
<debfx> out of sleep ...
<valorie> sweet dreams, debfx
<debfx> valorie: thanks :)
<SandGorgon> hi, I want to create a flavor of KDE without Nepomuk/Strigi/Akonadi (and all its related apps). I also want to eliminate the concept of Desktop Activities. Can both of these be done, or is it too finely interleaved with the rest of KDE ?
<apachelogger> SandGorgon: well, you can run kde without nepomuk, but for some things its presence is expected and so either functionallity gets lost or a lot of debug messages get thrown
<apachelogger> as for akonaid, it can (technically) be removed, but I think that you wont have no addressbooks anymore
<apachelogger> like not at all
<apachelogger> and in the long run without akonadi access to any pim data will get lost
<apachelogger> that of course only is valid if you use kdepim ... as of now akonadi does not get used outside kdepim
<apachelogger> shine \o/
<CIA-6> [workspace] sitter * 1128409 * trunk/KDE/kdebase/workspace/plasma/generic/scriptengines/google_gadgets/CMakeLists.txt Make the google gadgets script engine build outside of kdebase, this makes it possible to fetch it individually and build indepent from workspace (necessary for Kubuntu)
<apachelogger> LOOOOOK!
<apachelogger> omg
 * apachelogger is crying
<jussi> apachelogger: tears of joys or sadness?
<jussi> so I had a realisation the other day, our very own ScottK  http://castrojo.files.wordpress.com/2010/04/scottk.jpg bears a startling resemblence to the master hacker himself, Linus Torvalds.... http://www.proyectopqmc.com/blogs/skins/hitchhikers/img/linus_torvalds.jpg 
<jussi> :D
<debfx> apachelogger: could you add cmake to the build-dependencies of kde-l10n-* (https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KDECMakeBuildDependTransition)?
<apachelogger> jussi: joy I suppose
<apachelogger> debfx: do we need a new version too?
<apachelogger> !info kde-l10-de maverick
<ubottu> Package kde-l10-de does not exist in maverick
<apachelogger> !info kde-l10n-de maverick
<ubottu> kde-l10n-de (source: kde-l10n-de): German (de) localization for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.4.2-0ubuntu6 (maverick), package size 15184 kB, installed size 36328 kB
<apachelogger> debfx: suppose that ought to be bumped to 4.4.3?
<CIA-6> [kde-l10n-common] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100519091859-ecuaytxdacmephy5 * debian/ (changelog control rules) Add cmake as build dep as per https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KDECMakeBuildDependTransition
<apachelogger> no clue if that is gonna finish before I have to leave for randa ^^
<jussi> Does anyone know if there is a ppa for the new nm plasmoid?  daily ppa even? 
<Riddell> no daily one, kubuntu-ppa/experimental had tonio's snapshots from before the release
<Riddell> and of course we have plasma-widget-networkmanagement packages in lucid
<Riddell> you still need to enable the kded module though
<jussi> Riddell: right, I was hoping that someone was packaging it daily as sebas has just released some new improvements
<apachelogger>   plasma-scriptengine-googlegadgets_4.4.2.orig.tar.gz created; move it to the right destination to build the package
<apachelogger> \o/
<Riddell> apachelogger: yay!
 * Tm_T moved to a new home
<shadeslayer> hehe.. i just created a conkyrc... well it was a bit of a copy paste from sites : http://paste.ubuntu.com/436069/
<Riddell> Tm_T: and probably one with internet 10 times faster than the rest of the world :)
<Tm_T> Riddell: nope, normal 5/2 adsl connection (slowest option what local ISP offers these days)
<Mamarok> \o/ slowest you get? what is the fastest a plain user can gt in Finland?
<Mamarok> get*
<jussi> Mamarok: 200/100
<shadeslayer> jussi: MBps?
<jussi> yup
<shadeslayer> zomg
 * Mamarok ponders moving to Finland
<shadeslayer> ^^ same here :P
<jussi> or maybe it was 200/200... Ill have to check...
<Mamarok> but too many moskitos in summer
<shadeslayer> fastest here is 16 MBps
<shadeslayer> wait... thats mbps :P
<jussi> MInd, that was not here, was in helsinki...m Out here in the boondocks we only get 24/2...
<Mamarok> but then again, one can flee in a sauna from those...
<jussi> Mamarok: true
<Mamarok> but is spending the summer in a sauna a real alternative?
<Tm_T> Mamarok: is
<Mamarok> is there internet in the sauna?
 * Mamarok wouldn't be astonished if yes
<jussi> no...
<Tm_T> wifi? wimax? 3g? no I haven't pulled eth to sauna
<jussi> definately not
 * Tm_T hides
<jussi> Sauna is a place of peace and relaxation
<jussi> no internet...
<shadeslayer> and interwebz
<Mamarok> jussi: true
<Tm_T> jussi: indeed, it's not very finnish to bring any distruption to sauna
<jussi> As I was taught on arrival, act in the sauna as you would in the church. 
<Mamarok> I bet the Russians do :)
<Tm_T> jussi: ye
<Tm_T> jussi: it's ok to play with your phone in church but not in sauna
<jussi> Tm_T: depends which church I suppose
<Riddell> you go naked to church?
<jussi> Riddell: LOL... not quite
<Tm_T> not typically
<jussi> I know you cant read finnish, but Im guessing you guys can make this out: http://www.welho.fi/yksityisille/laajakaista/laajakaistaliittymat
<jussi> I was slightly wrong though
<jussi> its 200/10 from welho
<jussi> I think sonera has a faster upload, but I cant get to their speed stuff right now
<shadeslayer> jussi: google translate + Chromium :P
 * Mamarok has 10/1 for about the same price range as Finland
<jussi> :D
<Mamarok> but 10/1 is the maximum I can get here, for now, although everything is on glas fiber already so they can speed up anytime
<Mamarok> they already doubled the speed since last year, so I am confident :)
<Tm_T> well, you can get 100/100 connections too, it's just different technology
<shadeslayer> 55 euros... thats 3500 rupees in india :P
<Mamarok> yeah, I dont get why cable needs to be async
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: same here :)
<shadeslayer> i get 512 kbps now :P
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: for how much/month?
 * jussi is in the boondocks, so has to pay more... 24/2=50¤
<Mamarok> your € sign doesn't show
<Mamarok> does mine?
<jussi> yes
<Mamarok> yeah, Konversation :)
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: 15 usd
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: quite expensive
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: yeah i know :(
<jussi> Mamarok: I have something screwed up with my locale settings though, something about installing with finnish keyboard and in english sets something funny up... not really sure
 * jussi doesnt understand all that stuff really well
<Tm_T> jussi: I have finnish keyboard but all languages in english
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: http://airtel.in/wps/wcm/connect/airtel.in/airtel.in/home/foryou/broadband+and+fixed+line/broadband/tariffs/ 
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: the area is Haryana ....
<jussi> oh yeah, and what is it with download limits... I mean who still uses them? o.O
<shadeslayer> jussi: hehe.. broadband is expensive in india,people dont download much
<shadeslayer> jussi: what they usually do is go to the market and buy pirated CD's for 10-15 INR
<shadeslayer> well 65pc of the people.. the rest 35 pc buy them... piracy went down by 2pc this year :P
<howlymowly> hi guys.. short question:  is there a specific reason to make the kubuntu-feedback  survey a from LTS version a plasma widget???   its somewhat intricate to put a widet on the desktop just for a survey ^^
<Riddell> howlymowly: it gives us the option of showing it by default in the pre-releases
<Riddell> although it probably needs to be made smaller by default for that to happen
<howlymowly> ahh.. kk thats why...
<Riddell> and we still need to get nixternal to give us the results from release
<Riddell> hint hint :)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: i think theres a wiki page about the resulrs
<shadeslayer> *results
<Riddell> oh?  I didn't see that
<shadeslayer> lemme pull that up
<shadeslayer> Riddell: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Lucid/Feedback/Beta2
<Riddell> that's beta
<Riddell> final is the interesting one now
<shadeslayer> Riddell: oh..
<apachelogger> jussi: why no p0rn in the sauna?
<jussi> apachelogger: no pr0n in the sauna, its just not the right place for it.
<apachelogger> my oh my, what a boring place that must be
<apachelogger> time for sauna 2.0
<jussi> apachelogger: no, you miss the point of it...
<apachelogger> with ajax and builtin leaks \o/
<apachelogger> jussi: in 5 years time my toaster will be able to do p0rn!
<apachelogger> that is if ipv6 gets established by then
<apachelogger> otherwise my toaster will probably not get an ip, but that is another story
<jussi> apachelogger: Im sure it will... but still... sauna isnt place for pr0n... 
 * jussi wonders why we are having this discussion
<apachelogger> that is an oldfashioned pov
<jussi> oh and apachelogger, how is my memenu going? :D
<apachelogger> no memenu for you!
<apachelogger> it is broken by design
<jussi> heh
<apachelogger> needs inspection meeting
<apachelogger> oh hold on
<apachelogger> they already implemented it
<jussi> lol
<apachelogger> better no inspection meeting, or they have to redo it
<apachelogger> \o/
 * apachelogger goes back outside, into the sun, because it is so horrible cold within the house :(
<jussi> heh
<apachelogger> Nightrose: Name change request submitted. just fo you
<ScottK> jussi: You aren't the first to make that comment (IIRC somone said the same in comments about photos published from UDS Intrepid (in Prague).
<Nightrose> apachelogger: \o/
<Nightrose> *hug*
<jussi> ScottK: heh
<jussi> ScottK: it is a rather striking likeness though
<apachelogger> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging/L10nOperatorGuide
<ghostcube> https://launchpad.net/~sssup/+archive/sssup-ppa   anyone tested this ?
<shadeslayer> ghostcube: flash right?
<shadeslayer> ghostcube: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/05/lightspark-open-source-flash-player.html
<ghostcube> yes flash
<shadeslayer> html5 ftw
<shadeslayer> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/05/what-its-like-at-uds-video.html  makes me want to apply for the next UDS
<ScottK> Just keep in mind that the bits of the video where they are in sessions talking about stuff is pretty much all of the daytime.
<ScottK> It's a bit under represented in the video, IMO.
<shadeslayer> hehe :)
<shadeslayer> well i love talks as well :P
<shadeslayer> maybe ill apply in a few years time :P
<shadeslayer> or ill be close by when the next one happens xD
<txwikinger> Riddell: what needs updating in debootstrap?
<Riddell> txwikinger: turns out it already supports maverick so nothing needs updating
<txwikinger> Ah cool
<agateau> anyone here using pinentry-qt4 with gpg-agent?
<agateau> it shows up and immediatly disappear for me :/
<Riddell> it's magic voodoo for me, just works (mostly)
<agateau> Riddell: almost same here, except for the "works" part :(
<agateau> Riddell: do you know some voodoo sorcerer who could help me?
<Riddell> #kdepim would be worth a shot
<Riddell> or is it #kontact
<agateau> They are gpg experts?
<agateau> my question is not really kde oriented
<agateau> I am trying to avoid typing my gpg passphrase twice each time I run debuild
<shtylman> agateau: I tried running kde trunk... I think I got it running except for the monochrome icons... what magic do you need for those? just making sure XDG dirs are setup correctly?
<agateau> shtylman: don't know, it worked for me, but maybe not all applications have been monochrome'ed
<agateau> shtylman: better ask notmart
<Riddell> agateau: they maintain pinentry-qt4
<shtylman> agateau: how are launching your kde session? did you install into /usr/local or someplace else?
<agateau> Riddell: oh ok, they have some gpg mana then :)
<agateau> shtylman: I install in $HOME/opt/kde4
<agateau> shtylman: and use a .xsession to set up the vars and call $HOME/opt/kde4/bin/startkde
<shtylman> I see
<agateau> shtylman: then to start trunk from kdm I select the "default" session
<agateau> shtylman: to start the Kubuntu one I select "kde4"
<shtylman> mind sending me your xsession file or pastebinning it?
<agateau> sure
<agateau> shtylman: http://pastebin.com/K4cMfVXU
<agateau> shtylman: but then you want the content of KDE4VARS_TRUNK :)
<agateau> http://people.canonical.com/~agateau/tmp/KDE4VARS_TRUNK
<agateau> http://people.canonical.com/~agateau/tmp/KDE4VARS_COMMON
<agateau> shtylman: ^
<ScottK> agateau: Does your ~/.gnupg/gpg.conf have "use-agent" uncommented?
<agateau> ScottK: it does
<txwikinger> Riddell: Next BugHug day for Ubuntu is update manager.. shall we tag on and do a Bug Hug day for something special?
<maco> agateau: hmm this is problematic. 
<shadeslayer> txwikinger: imo we should have them too... we can do one for some specific app and target loads of bug for that app
<maco> see use-agent is in the skeleton gpg.conf file
<ScottK> maco: It's not problematic.  use-agent is what he wants.
<txwikinger> yep.. I can organise one if someone gives me the scope
<ScottK> Perhaps I misunderstand you though.
<maco> ScottK: he said its already uncommented
<shadeslayer> txwikinger: although i can only participate next month :P
<maco> if it's not there, my experience with kmail is that signing gpg stuff, you'll get the box to stay there, but itll hang on password input and eventuall (1-2min later?) reject the passphrase
<ScottK> txwikinger: How about update-manager-kde
<txwikinger> shadeslayer: We probably crash and burn without you ;)
<shadeslayer> txwikinger: hehehe :P
<txwikinger> ScottK: ok.. I will do that
<ScottK> maco: That's about right.
<shadeslayer> txwikinger: #kubuntu-bugs is pretty silent most of the time :P
<ScottK> agateau: We still have pinentry-qt in the archive.  You might try that and see if it's better.  If it's not, it points at gpg-agent.
<txwikinger> Well. that can be changed
<maco> ScottK: but if he's got use-agent and its still broken then the agent itself is broken, yeah?
<agateau> ScottK: pinentry-qt is the qt3 version?
<ScottK> agateau: It is.
<shadeslayer> txwikinger: oh and i joined the bugsquad :)
<txwikinger> shadeslayer: cool
<ScottK> maco: Yes, but gpg-agent uses pinentry-qt4, so it's an open question which component is the problem.
<maco> agateau: lucid or mav?
<agateau> maco: lucid
<txwikinger> Is it normal that the gpg and the ssh agent are different instances?
<maco> agateau: is it helpful for me to say "works for me"? :P
<agateau> maco: it gives me hope
<agateau> :)
<txwikinger> well.. at least they seem to use different files in tmp
<ScottK> agateau: Works for me too.
<ScottK> txwikinger: Yes.
<ScottK> gpg-agent can act as a ssh-agent, but it's not the same program.
<agateau> ScottK: now I am full of hope
<txwikinger> how do I add a key to the gpg-agent ?
<txwikinger> and does ForwardAgent for ssh takes account of that too?
<ScottK> txwikinger: man gpg-agent
<ScottK> agateau: I looked and didn't see any settings that could be relevant.
<ScottK> What does your gpg-agent.conf say?
<agateau> ScottK: http://pastebin.com/EGkMafcM
<ScottK> agateau: I get paste expired.
<agateau> oh
<shtylman> agateau: thanks :)
<agateau> even pastebin is against me!
<ScottK> Feel free to dump it in a PM if you want.
<agateau> ScottK: ~/.gnupg/gpg-agent.conf
<agateau> ScottK: http://pastebin.com/mja7YmPi
 * agateau has trouble with clipboards
<ScottK> THE SITE IS IN READ-ONLY MODE AS WE ARE CURRENTLY MOVING HOSTER, SOME PASTES MIGHT BE MISSING FOR A FEW HOURS!
<ScottK> Just paste it in PM.
<txwikinger> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/
<agateau> oh
<agateau> ScottK: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/436168/
<agateau> txwikinger: thanks
 * ScottK tries again
<shadeslayer> pastebin works here :P
<apachelogger> txwikinger: the professional paster uses paste.ubuntu.com :P
<shadeslayer> :D
 * txwikinger does not have a pasteria
<shadeslayer> txwikinger: use pastebinit :P
<txwikinger> ScottK: Which package is  update-manager-kde
<ScottK> agateau: Mine's a bit different.  Yours looks like an old howto I've seen.  Not sure if it will help, but http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/436170/
<ScottK> txwikinger: I can't keep track.
 * agateau tries
 * txwikinger can't either :)
<ScottK> You'll have to restart gpg-agent after changing the config file.
<agateau> ScottK: still fails, but much more verbose
 * agateau wonders if it's an i18n issue
<agateau> it's not :/
<agateau> mmmm
<agateau> "command get_passphrase failed: End of file"
 * agateau googles that
<ScottK> That sounds like pinentry and gpg-agent connected to different sockets.
<agateau> oh
<agateau> they seem to be able to communicate a bit though
<agateau> gpg-agent passes a few OPTION commands
<agateau> but fails when it tries to pass GET_PASSPHRASE
<ScottK> Riddell: Now that you've taken away my kivio, what am I to use to open my .flw files?
<Riddell> I fear I'm only a messenger for upstream in these matters ScottK 
<ScottK> Sigh.
<Riddell> txwikinger: there are probably KDE bugs in update-manager we should look at
<txwikinger> yeah.. I just saw it is part of update-manager
<txwikinger> I will have a look
<agateau> well... using pinentry-gtk2 works :/
<agateau> this will do for now
<shtylman> aww
 * ScottK will not use programs with unique data formats for work again.
 * ScottK will not use programs with unique data formats for work again.
 * ScottK will not use programs with unique data formats for work again.
<ScottK> (imagine about 100 of those)
<shtylman> haha
<ScottK> Karmic kivio packages work on Lucid, but that's not a long term solution.
 * ScottK looks at http://slangkamp.wordpress.com/2009/07/27/the-state-of-kivio/ and sniffles a bit.
<ScottK> debfx could probablyl finish it up in ~ a week if only he were motivated.
<CIA-6> [workspace] sitter * 1128532 * trunk/KDE/kdebase/workspace/plasma/generic/scriptengines/google_gadgets/CMakeLists.txt Don't look for KDE twice, Hydrogen doesn't like it...
<debfx> I doubt that since I've never even used koffice ^^
<ScottK> OK.  Two weeks.
<ScottK> You've done miracles before.
 * apachelogger is off for sprint travelling
<ScottK> Riddell: In umbrello is one of these fancy UML things ~ equivalent to what I would call a flow chart?
<shtylman> ScottK: no
<shtylman> UML is for describing objects and relationships...etc
 * ScottK knows what it is, just never uses it enough to remember anything else.
<ScottK> Looks like dia it is.
<shtylman> heh
<Riddell> indeed no flow chart in UML
<txwikinger> If you really wanted to.. you maybe would be able to make use a status diagram for a flow chart
<txwikinger> or use cases
 * txwikinger looks in his umbrello diagrams
<txwikinger> ScottK: I used status diagram to do flow chart like stuff in umbrello
<txwikinger> sorry state diagram
<ScottK> Thanks.
<shadeslayer>  anyone around? i tried to compile ktorrent rc1 and i got this : http://paste.ubuntu.com/436222/
<Riddell> c++ breakage?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: eh? 
<shadeslayer> you mean to say im using a old version of gcc ?
<Riddell> I mean it's c++ and something is broken
<Riddell> probably can't say more without looking at the sources
<Riddell> maybe pastebin the videowidget.h file
<shadeslayer> yeah im looking at that file :
<shadeslayer> hold on
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/436231/
<Riddell> what's in Phonon/VideoWidget ?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: um.. nothing.. theres no such folder :P
<shadeslayer> oh i think i need the latest phonon as well...
<shadeslayer> but cmake doesnt give any errors about that...
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/436238/
<shadeslayer> Riddell: thats the output of ls -laR
<Riddell> /usr/include/qt4/phonon/videowidget.h is the file and looks fine
<shadeslayer> Riddell: i just commented line 71 to see what happens :P
<shadeslayer> errors...
<shtylman> shadeslayer: can you run make with VERBOSE=1
<shtylman> to see what all the include paths are
<shadeslayer> hold on
<Dyrcona> Is there a Phonon namespace?
<Riddell> yes
<shadeslayer> im on a call right now :P
<shadeslayer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/436252/
<shadeslayer> shtylman: Riddell Dyrcona ^^
<shtylman> looks right to me
<shadeslayer> shtylman: so how do i compile it :P
<shtylman> where did you get the source from?
<shadeslayer> shtylman: ktorrent.org
<shadeslayer> its the RC1
<shtylman> k
<shadeslayer> im following this : http://ktorrent.org/wiki/index.php/FAQ 
<shadeslayer> shtylman: oh btw youll need to compile libktorrent too.. just remember that :P
<shadeslayer> has anyone used virt-manager?
<shtylman> ok
<shtylman> so the problem is that the videowidget.h header file in the ktorrent source tree
<shtylman> has the same name as the videowidget.h header file in the phonon tree
<shadeslayer> ahh..
<shtylman> and the Phono/VideoWidget header includes "videowidget.h"
<shtylman> unfortunately, the local file takes precedence (probly cause of include paths)
<shtylman> and thus the real phonon one cannot be included
<shtylman> the real fix here is for phonon to fix their damn includes
<shadeslayer> :P
<shtylman> which are wrong imho
<shtylman> but for you to compile locally for now
<shadeslayer> change the name?
<shtylman> just change #include <Phonon/videowidget> to #include <phonon/videowidget.h>
<shadeslayer> shtylman: in videowidget.h or .cpp?
<shtylman> .h
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> building
<shadeslayer> failed :P
<shadeslayer> shtylman: im pastebining
<shadeslayer> shtylman: http://paste.ubuntu.com/436283/
<shtylman> shadeslayer: thats cause you didn't do what I told you :p
<shtylman> #include <phonon/videowidget.h>
<shtylman> notice my case
<shadeslayer> ok.. ill just paste that :)
<shadeslayer> shtylman: uhh.. it just stopped...
<shtylman> more errors?
<shadeslayer> no..
<shadeslayer> just stopped :P
<shadeslayer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/436289/
<shtylman> thats some other problem on your end
<shtylman> maybe try again
<shtylman> just run make again and see if it finishes... it should
<shadeslayer> i removed the whole build dir
<Dyrcona> that last paste looks like it worked.
<Dyrcona> oh. it has more to go. nm
<shadeslayer> its upto 85pc
<shadeslayer> done!
<shadeslayer> shtylman: thanks
<shtylman> shadeslayer: np
<shtylman> Riddell: tell the phonon people to fix their damn includes...
<Riddell> shtylman: actually the problem is on the qt side for that as far as I can tell, so it'll be fixed when I package phonon standalone (this evening with any luck)
<shtylman> Riddell: cool
<shtylman> good stuff
<shadeslayer> gtg.. bye :)
<CIA-6> [ubuntu] Jonathan Thomas <echidnaman@kubuntu.org> * echidnaman@kubuntu.org-20100519174442-egisiqjhms7s0acc * debian/ (7 files) (log message trimmed)
<CIA-6> * Merge with Debian Unstable, remaining change: - Drop kttsd from metapackage
<CIA-6> since all backends are in universe * Bump replaces version on kttsd for kmouth
<JontheEchidna> lex79: o/
<lex79> hi JontheEchidna :) vacation finished :P
<Sput> apachelogger: still around?
<JontheEchidna> lex79: Hope you had a nice vacation. :)
<JontheEchidna> lex79: Could I bug you for package upload statistics for lucid?
<lex79> yeah, I visited my girlfriend in Hamburg :)
<lex79> JontheEchidna: do you want the statistics for lucid?
<JontheEchidna> lex79: yes, please :)
<lex79> give me some minutes...
<lex79> JontheEchidna: Uploaders http://pastebin.org/254903
<lex79> JontheEchidna: top sponsors http://pastebin.org/254905
<JontheEchidna> woohoo! Broke the top ten this time :D
<lex79> yeah :)
<JontheEchidna> Riddell once again reigns supreme
<JontheEchidna> all hail kde-l10n
<ScottK> I guess I was a slacker this time.
<debfx> if you need something to sponsor: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/clamz ;D
<ScottK> I didn't say I planned to change that.
<ScottK> You should better get it in Debian anyway.
<debfx> there's some dispute about whether it should go into main or contrib
<debfx> someone already uploaded a package but it got rejected because an ftp admin thought it should go into contrib
<ScottK> Meh.
<ScottK> That's silly.
<ScottK> On that basis all web browsers should be in contrib too.
<debfx> which I don't understand and he apparently didn't explain why
<ScottK> It's because it's purpose is to download non-free stuff somehow.
<debfx> yeah but how does this violate the dfsg?
<debfx> and youtube-dl is in main ...
<neversfelde> can a universe package depend on libxine1-ffmpeg?
<debfx> sure, it's in main
<Tm_T> neversfelde: depend or recommend?
<Tm_T> why I was thinking it being in universe ):
<neversfelde> Tm_T: recommended packages are installed by default or am I wrong? So probably a recommend would be enough
<Tm_T> neversfelde: ye, but it won't prevent from installing in case of conflict
<neversfelde> so recommending libxine1-ffmpeg is ok?
<Tm_T> if the package isn't depending from it, sure
<neversfelde> ok, thank you
<Tm_T> depending and is usable without it
<Tm_T> I'd say, dunno what's the official policy
<neversfelde> the package is not usable without it
<neversfelde> Amarok suggests libxine1-ffmpeg
<Tm_T> amarok doesn't need xine
<Tm_T> phonon xine backend needs it, but there's other backends
<Tm_T> so suggest sounds right imo (:
<neversfelde> yes, minitube can use gstreamer backend, too
<Tm_T> is it usable with it?
<neversfelde> yes
<Tm_T> roger
<Nightrose> ScottK: xmind can do good looking flow charts
<seele> jjesse: ew, just got spam from you
<neversfelde> Tm_T: thanks for your help, I will make it suggest libxine1-ffmpeg and probably gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg, if that is needed to make it work with gstreamer backend
 * Nightrose too
<Tm_T> neversfelde: glad if I was of any use
<ScottK> Nightrose: Thanks.
<jjesse> sorry if you got spam from my gmail account
<Riddell> jjesse: did your gmail account get a virus?
<jjesse> must have
<jjesse> trying to figure it out
<JontheEchidna> jjesse: seems to be going around. nightrose reported that jussi had sent some spam too, iirc
 * Sput is happy to not be using gmail
<Nightrose> JontheEchidna: nope i also got it from jjesse
<jjesse> argh
<jjesse> i think it was sent to -devel list?
<Nightrose> it went to kde-core-devel but got stuck in moderation there and i discarted it
<Nightrose> and my person address
<Nightrose> (not that i mind much - happens...)
<Nightrose> but you should probably find out what happened
<jjesse> yeah i don't know what is going on
<jjesse> trying to figure out
<neversfelde> jjesse-netbook: there is also a spam entry from your account in the report of bug 460352
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 460352 in Ubuntu Translations "Please update kubuntu-docs translation templates in Launchpad" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/460352
 * ScottK feels left out.
<Sput> ScottK: why?
<ScottK> Sput: No spam from jjesse-netbook.
<Sput> ScottK: ah. yeah, that's sad
<Sput> I'm sure I could subscribe you to some spammers, though
<ScottK> I'm sure, but it wouldn't be the same.
<ryanakca> I can forward jjesse's spam to you if you want :P
<ScottK> Thank you, no, nothing can change the fact that he left me out.
<jjesse-netbook> yeah my gmail was sending out spam
<jjesse-netbook> dont know why or what happened
<Riddell> were you using windows?  have you visited china recently?
<jjesse-netbook> work machine is a windows7 machine
<Riddell> oh Qt, why do you take so long to compile?
<shtylman> haha
<Tm_T> Riddell: it's only 4+ hours
<Riddell> even though I've disabled webkit compiling there's a separate tar of webkit's javascript engine which needs to be compiled anyway
<Riddell> I think I might be faster to fly to oslo, use their teambuilder to compile it in 5 minutes then fly back
<shtylman> haha
<shtylman> Riddell: you need a more powerful computer :)
<Riddell> one that isn't held together by duct tape you mean?
<shtylman> yes
<Riddell> I feel the need for a new PPA
<Riddell> kubuntu-ppa/qt-backports
<Riddell> any objections?
<ScottK> What would go in there?
<Riddell> ScottK: qt 4.7, qtwebkit, phonon, qt-creator 2.0 beta  for lucid
<ScottK> Won't we want to put KDE 4.5 beta on top of all that once we get it?
<ScottK> I guess I don't understand why that can't go in the existin beta PPA?
<ScottK> existin/existing
<Riddell> maybe, but 4.7 is still in beta and we've had issues in the past where people haven't wanted to upgrade qt when they upgrade kde
<ScottK> Right, but we've also had problems when people run KDE on a different Qt than it was built for.
<lex79> iirc qt 4.6 broken KDE 4.3 in Lucid, and we had a lot of bug reports when we uploaded Qt into backports ppa
<lex79> don't repeat that error is a good idea ;)
<lex79> maybe it was in experimental ppa, I don't remember exactly
<Riddell> which is why I want to keep them separate
<Riddell> I'm only (planning on) doing 4.7 backports because ivanka said she wanted to try out qt declarative stuff
<ScottK> Riddell: I think agateau already has 4.7 in his PPA (with his patches)
<rgreening> Riddell, apachelogger, JontheEchidna: halp. Amarok refuses to play CD
<rgreening> This is supposed to work since 2.2.2 afdaik. but I cant seem to get it to work on either dell mini with external DVD drive
<rgreening> ScottK: do you use amarok? and can you test playing an audio cd ?
<ScottK> If you really feel an additionaly PPA is needed, don't let me block.  I just have a general feeling we have 'enough'
<ScottK> rgreening: No and just heading out the door anyway.
<debfx> JontheEchidna: could you please ack bug #582616 and bug #582609
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 582616 in kover (Ubuntu) "Sync kover 1:4-7 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/582616
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 582609 in kftpgrabber (Ubuntu) "Sync kftpgrabber 0.8.99~svn1044538-3 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/582609
#kubuntu-devel 2010-05-20
<Riddell> ooh debfx has access to pkg-kde-qt debian archive, his power grows..
<debfx> why do you know that before I do? :D
<debfx> you seem to have access to some kind of spying network ;)
<Riddell> spys everywhere
<JontheEchidna> btw, there's going to be a small transition needed for the rdepends of libkipi, libkdcraw and libksane after the kdegraphics merge gets through new
<Riddell> is that a hint?
<JontheEchidna> naw, just a heads-up
<JontheEchidna> beware for digikam breakage for future builds, etc
<Riddell> kdepimlibs has exploded it .deb output in much the same way as kde4libs I see
<JontheEchidna> yep
<valorie> rgreening: cd isn't playing for me either
<valorie> in amarok
<valorie> http://amarok.pastebin.ca/1872532
<valorie> strange new output.....
<rgreening> Riddell: CD Audio in general appears broken. Kaffiene, Dragon and Amarok all fail to play Audio CD's. Well, Kaffiene plays the first song and I cannot skip to any other songs.
<rgreening> Riddell: kscd doesn't work either
<rgreening> only vlc works, which doesn't use the KDE backends (iirc)
<rgreening> Riddell: looks to be a bug with KDE looking for /dev/cdrom regardless of how Audio CD is configured in system settings. On my system my cdrom shows up as /dev/cdrom4 -> /dev/sr0. Seems it only works if I symlink /dev/cdrom -> /dev/sr0. This is bad. Guess 1) udev rules needs a fix and 2) KDE need some fixing to be not so restrictive? 
<ofirk> Riddell: anything new with the sysadmins?
<Riddell> ofirk: nothing from the sysadmins :(
<valorie> more on the CD playing phenomenon: I've using the VLC backend
<valorie> haven't tried vlc by itself, though
<valorie> hmmm, works
<Riddell> I expect /dev/cdrom stopped being useful ages ago but solid is behind on these things
<valorie> so can I report to the Amarok users complaining about this that it's a KDE bug which will be fixed?
<Riddell> valorie: I'm just guessing, it depends where Amarok gets "/dev/cdrom" from, but there's probably some new udevy interface that gives it the right answer which isn't being used
<valorie> but if: [20:58] <rgreening> Riddell: CD Audio in general appears broken. Kaffiene, Dragon and Amarok all fail to play Audio CD's. Well, Kaffiene plays the first song and I cannot skip to any other songs.
<Riddell> so whatever is going wrong, it's happening in other apps too :)
<valorie> right
<valorie> but if amarok fixes that, what happens with the others?
<valorie> I know that few people play CDs on their computers
<valorie> but some do
<Riddell> we'd need to find out what the correct low level method of finding out where your audio cd drive is these days, what's the correct layer for that to be exposed in KDE (solid?) and then whether the applications use that or not
<Riddell> and it may well involve porting solid away from hal which is no small task
<valorie> too bad you aren't at the multimedia sprint this weekend.....
<Riddell> well I don't know where to start beyond that list
<valorie> unfortunately, most of the Amarok devels who usually are here, are preparing for or enroute
<valorie> I might bundle up this discussion and send it along to the devel list, though
<Riddell> feel free but remember it's just the ramblings of an il-informed distro packager :)
<valorie> you've got a clue, though
<valorie> someone who worked directly on that bit might know more
 * Riddell cheers as Qt successfully compiles, qtwebkit still needing some love
<debfx> Tonio_: why does rekonq depend on kdebase-bin?
<Riddell> debfx: it might need /usr/bin/kbookmarkmerger ?
<Riddell> although that might be obsolete
<Riddell> we do need to split out kfmclient from konqueror
<Tonio_> debfx: it does :)
<Tonio_> debfx: for most of its settings, like bookmarks, but also addblock and network settins
<Tonio_> settings
<debfx> I can't find the string "kbookmarkmerger" in the code
<Riddell> just remove kdebase-bin and check everything still works :)
<debfx> ah it uses the kcms
 * Sput quickly moves towards the swiss border
<rgreening> agateau: can you test something for me? I have an issue with Audio CD's and was wondering if you could replicate it on your system (you run KDE trunk without Kubuntu patches right?).
<agateau> rgreening: I run both
<agateau> rgreening: what do you want me to test?
<txwikinger> Is launchpad down?
<rgreening> agateau: cool. Hers the issue. I cannot play audio cds unless the cd rom device is /dev/cdrom. If I have a second device I attempt to play from (i.e. udev creates a rule to make /dev/cdrom1), KDE will not play from /de/cdrom1
<rgreening> /dev/cdrom1 that is
<rgreening> so, if you look in /etc/udev/rules.d, there is a file for generating these symlinks. 70-persistent-cd.rules
<agateau> ok
<rgreening> if you manually edit this so that your CD rom device uses /dev/cdrom1 instead of /dev/cdrom, then Amarok, kscd, kaffeine will not be able to play audio cds (at least on my system).
<rgreening> agateau: so, I need to verify if this happens only on Kubuntu or upstream KDE trunk as well.
<agateau> ok I need to rebuild one of those and fetch an audio CD then
<rgreening> you should be able to edit that file and insert a audio cd
<rgreening> ya
<rgreening> thanks
<rgreening> Im thinking this is KDE specific and somewhere its hardcoded to use /dev/cdrom which it shouldn't
<agateau> I am updating my copy of kdemultimedia
<agateau> it's going to take a while, it's been a long time
<JontheEchidna> these places are suspicious: http://paste.ubuntu.com/436752/
<JontheEchidna> yeah, the CD System Settings module is set to /dev/cdrom by default
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: What happens if you uncheck the "specify CD device" checkbox in the Audio CD module in the advanced settings page?
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: haven't tried that (I do not believe)... perhaps. Is that Kubuntu default or upstream KDE to have and use that?
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: KDE default, according to the sauce
<agateau> rgreening: building
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: ok, if that works then, we should update default settings to disable that under KDE perhaps or uncheck (which may be worse than disable/hide)
<ghostcube> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ubuntini  o.O we got a cocktail ?
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: doesn't seem to work either way (at least for me). JontheEchidna can you try as well?
<JontheEchidna> I lack the physical medium for testing at the moment :(
<rgreening> ok
<rgreening> I gotta rbt... brb
<agateau> rgreening: got kscd to run, now testing your change
<rgreening> agateau: ok
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: juliank (on #ubuntu-devel) is looking at getting Jockey into Debian.  You might want to volunteer to be the KDE person that helps ...
<agateau> rgreening: doesn't work anymore
<rgreening> agateau: yeah. so, this is with upstream KDE?
<agateau> rgreening: yes
<rgreening> so, KDE seems to require/depend on the Audio CD being the first configued device /dev/cdrom. That's bad
 * ScottK thinks it's bad that rgreening broke agateau's system when agateau is supposed to be busy coding cool stuff for us.
 * rgreening only broke audio cd playing, which would have been a distraction only
<rgreening> :)
 * Dyrcona wonders that people still play CDs on their computers. Doesn't everyone just rip them?
<agateau> ScottK: I fixed it :)
<rgreening> Dyrcona: not if you are making/testing an audio CD for a stereo system which only plays audio CDs
<agateau> Dyrcona: even to rip them, you need a correct device name
<rgreening> which kind of requires a working cd audio
 * Dyrcona generally rips with cdda2wav so doesn't worry much about it in KDE.
<ScottK> Heresy
 * rgreening calls out the lynch mob
<Dyrcona> :)
<rgreening> agateau, JontheEchidna: running amarok from cmdline and with "Specify CD Device" unchecked, amarok still does this... 
<rgreening> Checking /dev/cdrom for cdrom...
<rgreening>         Could not stat /dev/cdrom: No such file or directory
<rgreening> grr
<rgreening> agateau, JontheEchidna: and checking the box again but setting it to the correct /dev/cdrom1, amarok still spits out looking for /dev/cdrom
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: does the audiocd:/ kio slave work after messing with those settings? If anything, that ioslave should follow them
<rgreening> let me check
<rgreening> nope, its crashing for me
<agateau> rgreening: you were saying something before my box crashed (for the 3rd time today!)
<agateau> rgreening: can you say it again?
<rgreening> agateau: seems audio library in KDE backend hard codes /dev/cdrom and deviating breaks audiocd:/ (at least for me). can you check that too?
<agateau> can do
<agateau> rgreening: but you will have to wait a bit, I just decided to rip the cd I used to test :)
<rgreening> lol
<rgreening> np
<rgreening> ok, so kioslave audiocd is completely crashing here
<rgreening> grr
<shtylman> why is kde so slow to start ... 
<shtylman> how did this happen
<agateau> rgreening: audiocd:/ works fine here
<agateau> rgreening: trying with cdrom1 now
<rgreening> k
<rgreening> maybe my cd is bad. I'll get another
<rgreening> kioslave shouldn't be crashing for me
<rgreening> brb
<agateau> rgreening: works with cdrom1 as well
<rgreening> agateau: and does amarok work?
<ScottK> shtylman: It happened because you didn't fix it.
 * agateau starts amarok
<agateau> rgreening: how does one play a cd with Amarok?
<rgreening> amarok --cdplay is supposed to work from cmdline
<agateau> rgreening: does not seem to work
 * agateau goes back to "cdrom"
<rgreening> yeah... my original cd was bad, and cause kioslave to crash. I can make it all work if /dev/cdrom... testing /dev/cdrom1 again...
<shtylman> ;(
<ScottK> shtylman: No guilt or anything, of course.
<shtylman> heh
<agateau> rgreening: amarok from master does not play cd here
<agateau> rgreening: neither from cdrom nor from cdrom1
<rgreening> ok, so not a distro problem necessarily...
<rgreening> unless it's a udev/hal issue
<rgreening> which doesn't seem to be the case as audioslave works...
<davmor2> Riddell: wow when did you become fluent in german?
<Dyrcona> everyone becomes fluent in German after mucking with KDE for a decade or so.
<Riddell> davmor2: ich bin das Kubuntu Chef!
<jjesse> haha
<jjesse> hail to the Kubuntu Chef
<davmor2> Riddell: I thought you'd of gone for ich bin ien berliner :D
<Riddell> maybe with my Kubuntu Chef hat I'll make Berliner doughnuts
<effie_jayx> hello all
<effie_jayx> I am picking up the devel ropes and I would like to help
<effie_jayx> anything I can help with atm?
<ScottK> effie_jayx: We are in great need of bug triagers.
<ScottK> txwikinger: You were working on some bug triage stuff, right?  Perhaps effie_jayx could help you out?
<txwikinger> ScottK: yes I do
<effie_jayx> ScottK: I could definetelly help there
<effie_jayx> my biggest issue is finding the right bugs in launchpad
<txwikinger> Today the upgrade-manager-kde bugs are within the HugDay so I did not isolate them.. did not make sense
<txwikinger> But I will see what to do for the next time
<effie_jayx> txwikinger: is there anything there that needs help?
<txwikinger> effie_jayx: yes.. we could maybe talk in a couple of week what we want to set up for the next HugDay
<txwikinger> and then we need to put the stuff on a wiki page
<txwikinger> I will be a little tied up next month with the LoCo reapproval
<txwikinger> effie_jayx: and for today.. look at today
<txwikinger> 's BugDay wiki page.. there are several kde bugs to traige
<txwikinger> triage
<effie_jayx> txwikinger: ok, thanks :)
<txwikinger> effie_jayx: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20100520 if you did not have the link yet
<effie_jayx> txwikinger: thanks
<txwikinger> effie_jayx: If you need any help.. you can find me in one of these channels here
<effie_jayx> txwikinger: no problem
<shtylman> Riddell: is qt webkit a separate git repo now as well? or will we just package separately?
<Riddell> shtylman: it has always been in a separate git repository
<Riddell> git://gitorious.org/qtwebkit/qtwebkit.git
<shtylman> ah
<shtylman> probly need to make a launchpad project for that then?
<Riddell> yes I think so
<shtylman> k
<shtylman> do we have a proceedure for that?
<shtylman> who should own it? kubuntu-<something> ?
<Riddell> kubuntu-members as good as anything I guess
<shtylman> Riddell: QtWebkit sound fine for a project name?
<Riddell> capital K
<maco> does rekonq have support for extensions?
<Riddell> else they'll get grumpy
<shtylman> haha
<Riddell> maco: not currently, there's a git branch to add support for Chome extensions
<Riddell> Chrome
<maco> ok
<Riddell> now that's the sort of response I like from upstreams http://mail.kde.org/pipermail/rekonq/2010-May/001363.html
<jussi> Riddell: nice!!!
<nigelb> Riddell: wow, friendly upstream :)
<Riddell> yes they're lovely
<shtylman> nice
<nigelb> debian is looking nicer by the day btw
<shtylman> Riddell: https://launchpad.net/software-center-qt
<shtylman> you aware of this?
<Riddell> I'm not
<shtylman> Riddell: also... https://launchpad.net/qtwebkit
<maco> so i guess thats meant to emulate software center's interface?
<maco> hmm i dont even know what software center looks like
<shtylman> maco: it looks good
<maco> i always see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Ubuntu_Software_Center.png but never what it looks like after you click a category
<maco> i guess i need to play with an ubuntu live cd a bit. i dont know how to use jaunty or karmic or lucid
<ScottK> Riddell: Being Kubuntu's default can be quite motivational.
<shtylman> Riddell: does that qt webkit page look reasonable? if so I will start the git import of the webkit git repo
<Riddell> looks fine shtylman 
<Riddell> I do believe I'm ready to upload Qt
<rbelem> cool! :-)
 * Riddell takes a deep breath and uploads
<rbelem> :-D
<rbelem> Riddell, will you upload the qtwebkit2.0 or will wait for 2.1?
<Riddell> rbelem: I've taken the copy from the 4.7 beta and packaged it separately
<Riddell> so we'll be ready to have 2.0 when it's released
<rbelem> nice :-)
<Riddell> rbelem: should we try and get Ubuntu Liquid on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaverickMeerkat/ReleaseManifest ?
 * rbelem was suffering with the qt packages created by himself
<maco> ubuntu liquid?
<Riddell> maco: or Kubuntu Mobile 
<rbelem> Riddell, i think so :-)
<Riddell> rbelem: we'll want images for i386 and arm?
<shtylman> Riddell: maybe we should reach out to this software center guy?
<rbelem> Riddell, for both
<rbelem> because there are some sony i386 with small screen
<ScottK> Riddell: I think we ought to call it kubuntu-mobile.
<ScottK> Also because you'll get a lot more test coverage on i386.
<rbelem> ScottK, i agree :-)
<ScottK> rbelem and Riddell: Slightly conveniently I created #kubuntu-mobile yesterday for Mobile specific stuff that would be a distraction here.
<rbelem> nice!
<ScottK> jussi promised me a bot there, but it didn't appear yet.
<Riddell> 17:45 < seb128> ArneGoetje, also is ubiquity using language selector for langpacks handling?
<Riddell> 17:45 < ArneGoetje> seb128: yes, should be
<Riddell> shtylman: wibble, what's that all about?
<shtylman> I have no idea what this is about...
<shtylman> what is the context here?
<Riddell> shtylman: mentioned in the meeting in #ubuntu-desktop just now
<shtylman> Riddell: not sure about what the backend does... this may be a question for ev or cjwatson
<rgreening> Riddell: apparantly KDE Multimedia / Amarok / Kaffeine do not like when CD-ROM is not /dev/cdrom. This can happen with udev and device persistance and generating /dev/cdrom[0-9] as additional devices. So, for me, my netbook has used several divverent external CD-ROMS, and each a different number. the only one that plays audio CD's is the original at /dev/cdrom. This seems an upstream issue, yes? Or is it ours and how we use udev?
<rgreening> Riddell: setting the device in system settings does not fix it either.
<jjesse-netbook> rgreening: i can +1 that as wel
<jjesse-netbook> didnt know the reason but my netbook has the same issue
<rgreening> jjesse-netbook: you need to edit /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-cd.rules and make the CD ROM you are using generate /dev/cdrom and not /dev/cdrom1 for example.
<jjesse-netbook> rgreening: hrmm ok
<rgreening> that was the only fix that fully works for me
<rgreening> that file is generated and made persistant for each new device you attach. its ok and sane to edit this file
<rgreening> its a local file for local rules
<jjesse-netbook> that file is empty, is it because i dont have a cdrom attached right now?
<rgreening> no. it should have something in it if you have attached a CDROM
<jjesse-netbook> hrmm this is a fresh install so maybe not this royund yet
<rgreening> jjesse-netbook: ya. once you attach, it will populate it
<rgreening> Riddell: the audiocd:/ slave seems to work just fine regardless, as it searches all possible devices looking for compatible CD ROM's. 
<Tm_T> rgreening: audiocd slave is one of those awesome things that make KDE rock (:
<rgreening> Tm_T: unfortunately my wife currently hates me and Kubuntu/KDE due to Amarok 4.0 being shite
<rgreening> featurewise wrt Amarok 1.4 that is
<rgreening> and its not pleasant having the wife mad
<rgreening> Riddell: in fact audiocd:/ does not care about the Audiocd IO Slave setting being correct in system-settings or not. I set it to bogus and it still works. 
<Tm_T> rgreening: Amarok 4.0?
<rgreening> Tm_T: ya.. sry.. 2.3.1 under KDE 4
<rgreening> vs 1.4 under KDE 3
<Tm_T> rgreening: well, she can use some other player then? there's plenty of Amarok 1.x clones around
 * Tm_T likes modern Amarok
<rgreening> Tm_T: got one that does playlist syncing, Audio CD playing and is KDE based?
<Tm_T> playlist syncing?
<rgreening> I haven't found anything close to Amarok 1.4
<Tm_T> there's even Amarok 1.4 portings
<Tm_T> unfortunately I haven't used them myself, as I'm happy with what I'm happy with
<neversfelde> is someone already working on rekonq?
<apachelogger> kubotu: join #kde-sprinters
<JontheEchidna> bug 583526
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 583526 in qt4-x11 (Ubuntu) "fake_embolden patch breaks monospace fonts" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/583526
<JontheEchidna> :(
<shtylman> heh
<Dyrcona> i've seen that just today.
<JontheEchidna> I have a few Qt patches from 4.6 branch I've been meaning to SRU. I'm not sure if we can remove this patch in an SRU though?
<JontheEchidna> technically it's a regression from lucid, but removing the patch does make the asian fonts look crappier
<ScottK> Those are harder for SRU.
<ScottK> You need a no regression fix.
<ScottK> Which removing the patch would be for asian fonts
<CIA-6> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100520215539-gf9k68hkmhc0gm3r * src/api/ (7 files) complete api
<apachelogger> \o/ \o/
<apachelogger> Nightrose: \o/
#kubuntu-devel 2010-05-21
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: The libphonon version from the phonon source package still appears to be lower than that from the qt4-x11 package :(
<shtylman> heh
<shtylman> taco... you know where the network manager plasmoid source code lives?
<ScottK> shtylman: I think it's in playground
<shtylman> I thought it got moved out of playground?
<shtylman> ah... kdereview!
<JontheEchidna> The only way I can see to fix the phonon version without adding to the epoch is to make it 4.7really4.4.1
<ScottK> What's the issue?
<ScottK> Oh
<ScottK> I think Debian did something like that.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: phonon | 4:4.6.0really4.4.1-2 |      unstable | source, all
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: yeah, we did that too, but we already had 4:4.6.2 when we switched over to 4:4.6.2really4.4.1
<JontheEchidna> Debian got lucky and was doing it at the same time they were upgrading from 4.5 to 4.6
<ScottK> So we do it when we switch to 4.7....
<JontheEchidna> but since we're already using a different version since we're bumping it later, it doesn't matter too much
<JontheEchidna> right
 * JontheEchidna goes off to do that
<JontheEchidna> well, after the Qt tarball finishes downloading
<JontheEchidna> wait, phonon is in it's own separate tarball now \o/
<JontheEchidna> wow, the Qt tarball grew. 192 MB
<JontheEchidna> Ok, phonon with a bumped version uploaded
<JontheEchidna> already building on some archs, neat
<ScottK> Working in Main is a lot more immediately satisfying than Universe in that respect.
<SandGorgon> hey guys.. could someone tell me what happens to KFileMetaInfoPrivate::init if Strigi is disabled - cos StreamAnalyzer is still being initialized
<shtylman> SandGorgon: a better place to ask might be #kde-devel
<shtylman> here is more specific to kubuntu things
<SandGorgon> ahh..ok
<apachelogger> so, I didnt follow up on it, but did anyone create a snapshot of knm from trunk?
<jussi> apachelogger: I dont think so, I didnt see any mention of it. But then agin, I may have missed something
<Riddell> happy Friday Kubuntu
<apachelogger> happy friday Riddell \o/
<jussi> hey apachelogger, how did the me menu go?
<apachelogger> didnt I tell you
<jussi> apachelogger: no...
<apachelogger> darn it 
<jussi> or maybe I missed it if you did...
<apachelogger> you just blingd into helio talking about himself!
<apachelogger> good job there
 * jussi hides...
<amichair> Riddell: happy friday :-)
<Sput> jussi: yeah, we shouldn't *bling* apachelogger all the time, it's very annoying
<jussi> Sput: yeah, *blinging* apachelogger wouldnt be nice
<jussi> :P
<Sput> he finally turned off the volume
<Sput> that took him only half a day
<jussi> mustve been really annoying
<Sput> yeah, for everybody around him
<apachelogger> :P
<emonkey> apachelogger, *bling* ouw .. sorry ... tried to do not ...  ^ ^
<Sput> emonkey: yeah, it's very tempting to *bling* apachelogger, though it lost on coolness when he muted his laptop :/
<emonkey> Sput, yeah I read it, but I think there's something visual notification on apachelogger notebook ... :-)
<jussi> poor apachelogger
<Riddell> "DO NOT CONVERT DIRECT DEBIAN CHANGES TO PATCHES!"  apachelogger did you have some issues with qtcreator by any chance?
<apachelogger> Riddell: someone converted direct source changes to patches obviously ;)
<Riddell> apachelogger: why were there direct source changes?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: did you not push that strigi-not-only-with-less-than-one-gig-ram?
<apachelogger> Riddell: debian maintains it in a full-source packaging branch
<apachelogger> i.e. they carry the delta via git itself and not patches
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: It's in the final version of lucid
<apachelogger> strange, KRF from amarok just installed in a vbox and nepomuk was doing indexing
<JontheEchidna> hmm, I did have to fix it because it was doing its job a bit too well
<JontheEchidna> perhaps I fixed it too much :P
<Riddell> apachelogger: hmm that is quite some changes they make to qtcreator
<jussi> argh... nepomuk is evil to me... says it isnt running when I try to add stuff to my address book... 
 * jussi hrms
<Riddell> I do believe qtcreator confirms the brokenness of qmake
<Tm_T> Riddell: trying to build it?
<Riddell> it's built but it installs to / not /usr and the changes needed to make it install to /usr are fiddly
<Tm_T> and undocumented, I recall
<Tm_T> it was quite a mess when I tried to build it last time
<Riddell> and if I convert those changes to a patch I'm afraid that apachelogger will eat me
<apachelogger> only converting debian changes to patches ;)
<Riddell> apachelogger: well I need to update the debian changes for the new version
<apachelogger> Riddell: patch on top of them
<Riddell> wibble, patches on patches
<Sput> apachelogger: so how's the *blinging* now?
<jussi> Sput: dont be nasty!
<jussi> :P
<Sput> jussi: na gut
<apachelogger> Riddell: technically the debian changes are not patches
<Riddell> apachelogger: maybe but they won't apply to the updated version
<apachelogger> well, you could clone the debian git and change the stuff there, then request a merge back into the debian git repo
<Riddell> wibble
<rgreening> "they wibble and wobble but don't fall down"
 * txwikinger wonders if there is something that needs to be merged
<shadeslayer> oh btw you cant chroot into a 10.04 install from a 9.10 CD :P
<persia> Why not?  What doesn't work?  filesystem support?
<shadeslayer> persia: it gives me a error which something on the lines of bad binary format of /bin/bash
<shadeslayer> -which
<Riddell> txwikinger: take your pick https://merges.ubuntu.com/main.html https://merges.ubuntu.com/universe.html :)
<txwikinger> Riddell: anything with priority?
<persia> shadeslayer: Something else has gone wrong then.  The execution binary format did not change between those two releases.
<shadeslayer> persia: i followed the wiki line by line.. was trying to restore grub :P
<shadeslayer> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#Recover Grub 2 via LiveCD 
<Riddell> txwikinger: everything in main is a priority.  how about kaffeine to start you off?
<txwikinger> ok
<Riddell> (everything in universe is a priority to all upstanding MOTUs of course :)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: whats the procedure to get a package merged?
<shadeslayer> persia: i really dont know if i did anything wrong... i tried twice,reading the wiki and doing exactly as it said :P
<persia> shadeslayer: I believe you.
<shadeslayer> persia: hehe.. 
<shadeslayer> txwikinger: do you have a idea for the procedure to merge packages?
<txwikinger> its on the merge wiki page
<Riddell> shadeslayer: grab the old package, grab the newer packge in debian, work out what changes need to be kept from our previous debian fork, put them into the new package
<shadeslayer> ah found the wiki page.. need to provide specific arguments to google for a perfect search :P
<txwikinger> Riddell: Sorry.. I had to change the wiki page :)
<Riddell> ug, 20 hours later qt on arm fails
<jjesse> took 20 hours to  compile on arm?
<Riddell> "Session terminated, killing shell...make: *** [binary-arch] Terminated"
<Riddell> out of memory?
<JontheEchidna> Get:10 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maverick/main libqt4-webkit-dbg 4:4.7~beta1-0ubuntu1 [170MB]
<JontheEchidna> :(
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: o/
<Riddell> why so sad?
<JontheEchidna> 170 MB
<shadeslayer> the pain of downloading 170 MB :P
<JontheEchidna> projected to take half an hour
<Riddell> webkit is no small beast
<shadeslayer> Riddell: btw will the Alpha 1 have a live image or just a alternate CD?
<JontheEchidna> You know, I believe that the sync blacklist has a note on kde-l10n about Kubuntu not liking 250 MB tarballs. The irony is that Qt's is now 190 MB
<Riddell> whatever is working at the time
<shadeslayer> Riddell: oh ok :)
 * shadeslayer is planning to move to BTRFS
<shadeslayer> txwikinger: Grab the Merge-O-Matic output. You can do this using grab-merge.sh.
<shadeslayer> txwikinger: what does that mean?
<shadeslayer> i have grab-merge.sh .. what do i do with it? :P
<txwikinger> that is what the automatic merge tool creates by itself
<shadeslayer> txwikinger: i just ran it and it asked if i want to clear my local merge dir,and i said yes and then nothing 
<shadeslayer> txwikinger: do i have to provide a argument as well?
<txwikinger> shadeslayer: sorry.. not sure what you are doing atm... and I have to do some paid work ;)
<shadeslayer> txwikinger: oh sure.. go ahead ill just read more on MoM :)
<txwikinger> shadeslayer: yes do that
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Use grab-merge is ubuntu-dev-tools, not the one off the site.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: yeah i installed ubuntu-dev-tools :)
<txwikinger> Riddell: kaffeine builds on lucid, but not on maverick.. I think libqt4-webkit is broken on maverick
<Riddell> txwikinger: you need libqt4-webkit-dev now
<txwikinger> Ah.. that would do it :)
<JontheEchidna> Time to reboot for that sweet, sweet Qt-minor-version-upgrade speedup placebo
<txwikinger> Riddell: I am not sure that is the problem... I get an apt-get error in pbuilder that libqt4-webkit is broken
<Riddell> txwikinger: make a chroot see if you can recreate it
<txwikinger> yeah.. I probably have to do that
 * shtylman is gonna start writing up a list of my kde annoyances (things I see in trunk right now)
<shtylman> where is agateau when you need him...
<JontheEchidna> Looks like favicons are working in Qt 4.7: http://simplest-image-hosting.net/i0-plasma-desktopbg1818-jpg.jpg
<shtylman> cool
<shtylman> chromium is still faster :p
<shadeslayer> shtylman: meh.. chromium has javascript errors on gitorious.org
<JontheEchidna> yeah...
<JontheEchidna> it is faster
<shtylman> shadeslayer: I use it for gitorious all the time
<shtylman> haven't really noticed a problem... might have missed it tho
<shadeslayer> shtylman: weird... i cant click on the ?
<shadeslayer> maybe because of the new site?
<shtylman> shadeslayer: works for me
<shadeslayer> shtylman: well.. idk ..it isnt working for me right now and i do have a chromium update in the pipeline :P
<shtylman> sounds like you need to update
<shadeslayer> shtylman: 236 MB of updates... id rather download another episode of Lost :P
<shtylman> if you say so
<shtylman> on further thought... a systray with a hide/show toggle is a horrible usability idea
<shtylman> the systray should be smarter about which icons it autoshows... if I don't need to see an icon (i.e. not active) I don't need to see it ...
<shtylman> \/rant
<shtylman> :)
<apachelogger> Riddell: ping
<ScottK> shtylman: Once it's smart enough I never want to unhide stuff by hand, then remove the toggle, not before.
<apachelogger> shtylman: nhn from amarok says the installers english version is filled with typos and stuff?
<shtylman> apachelogger: hmm
<apachelogger> ScottK: you attended the Qt 4.7 session at uds?
<shtylman> thats no good
<shtylman> example typo?
<apachelogger> shtylman: didnt tell me :)
<shtylman> ScottK: yes... but if we don't disable the hide/unhide there is never incentive to make it smart enough
<shtylman> looks like another thing to add to my todo list :)
<ScottK> apachelogger: I did.
<apachelogger> ScottK: any precise information that came up about phonons future in Qt?
<apachelogger> will it be removed at some point in favor of qtmultimedia?
<ScottK> shtylman: That's Gnomish thinking.  If we make it broken enough, someone will fix it.
<ScottK> apachelogger: No.
<shtylman> ScottK: :)
<shtylman> heh
<shtylman> but imho it is "broken" right now
<apachelogger> ScottK: kthx
<apachelogger> Riddell: unping :)
<ScottK> shtylman: Yes, but it's better than the user not being able to control it.
<shtylman_> ScottK: I don't mean to say we should ship it broken... I just mean to say that the feature itself is a problem... imho it goes back to the whole rant about my desktop not being what I want to interact with
<ScottK> shtylman_: I understand.  Personally I was quite glad when it arrived because it let me hide stuff I almost never want to see.
<ScottK> I agree it would be better if the system were smarter.
<shtylman_> ScottK: the problem is... if you don't want to see it ... why does it have an icon in the first place?
<ScottK> It's the "almost never" part that's the trick.
<shtylman_> heh
<Riddell> apachelogger: unpong
 * apachelogger hugs Riddell
<JontheEchidna> btw, KDE 4.5 beta tarballs are up in ktown
<shtylman_> ktown eh... heh
<shtylman_> yea... I got kde trunk going last night again
<shtylman_> thus my ranting about things :)
<JontheEchidna> We're almost done merging. All that's left after I sponsor lex's merges are base-runtime, base-workspace and bindings
<shtylman_> ScottK: oh yea... window title bars are also on the choping block... 1/4 inch of wasted vertical space in every window 
<shtylman_> imho we need a list of kde "papercuts" :)
<jjesse> we don't have any for maverick yet?  i thought we had some for lucid
<shtylman_> not sure
<shadeslayer> shtylman_: we can just use a tag in the exsisting papercuts... like kde or something
<ScottK> I'll try to do workspace tonight.
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: I was quietly ignoring them until merges are done
<JontheEchidna> ;)
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan had started to do kdebase-runtime, but I he didn't quite get it merged all the way. I'll have to ping him next time he appears
<Riddell> I'd like to go onto kdebindings shortly
<shtylman_> do we have alot to merge?
<shadeslayer> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PhReQgyprLg << Face authentication in kubuntu 10.04
<Riddell> shtylman_: not too much now (well lots of wee bits I'm sure)
<shadeslayer> do you think we can get this in mav?
<Riddell> Sime! long time no irc
<txwikinger> Riddell: I can build and install it in chroot
<txwikinger> I think the problem might be with my pbuilder.. not sure why though
<shtylman_> shadeslayer: is it worth it?
<Sime> Riddell: oh, Hi. I was on vacation for the last month.
<shtylman_> iirc those face things don't work all that well
<shadeslayer> shtylman_: well yeah.. i can type faster....
<shtylman_> a picture of the person also works
<shtylman_> so it isn't very secure
<Sime> Riddell: I dropped in to say that I upgraded a couple of machines the other day and except for pulseaudio sneeking in there, it was the smoothest upgrade so far.
<shadeslayer> shtylman_: \o/
<Sime> Well done to all!
<shtylman_> Riddell: I dunno if it is on your todo list... but the "install firefox" should probly go
<shtylman_> I think we decided that at UDS?
<shtylman_> or was there still some contention on that?
<Riddell> shtylman_: I think that's in the WebBrowser spec
<shtylman_> k
<shtylman_> coo
<Riddell> the firefox fanboys weren't around to object though
<shtylman_> haha
<shtylman_> thats cause they all run chrome now
<ScottK> Firefox is still the most recognizable brand in FOSS.  I think we should keep it.
<jjesse> at least the installer?
<shtylman_> if we keep it... I highly suggest that we do away with the fullscreen ..etc.. and just popup a dialog asking the user to confirm install and then do what it does now with packagekit install
<shtylman_> the fullscreen is too much
<jjesse> i agree
<shtylman_> BUT... I would highly recommend removing it as we decided at UDS :)
<maco> yeah the fullscreen reminds me of those annoying installers on windows that block you from doing your work
<shtylman_> indeed...I don't really like it for app installers
<shtylman_> for a system installer I could understand... app not so much
<txwikinger> Riddell: I found the problem.. the mirror I used was out of sync :)
<rgreening> ok, ninjas page for 4.4.80 is updated and ready. 
<rgreening> I'm getting maverick pbuilder ready and I'll look at getting kdelibs going while you are all finishing the merges
<shadeslayer> rgreening: wheee!!!! thanks :D ... ( i wont be packaging,just that i can expect 4.4.80 soonish )
<shadeslayer> maybe then i can finally connect to WEP :P
<rgreening> anyone know a way from within lucid to apt-get a maverick source package?
<nigelb> rgreening: yes
<rgreening> nigelb: I tried this: apt-get source kde4libs/maverick but that seems to pull down lucid
<nigelb> added maverick deb-src line?
<rgreening> right... forgot to do that
<rgreening> ty
<nigelb> :)
 * Riddell cheers as qtcreator compiles with fancy Qt Quick designer integration
<Riddell> takes a full copy of the Qt headers to be included though :(
<rgreening> heh
<rgreening> kdelibs 4.4.80 building locally...
<txwikinger> Riddell: bug #583884
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 583884 in kaffeine (Ubuntu) "kaffeine 1.0~pre3-3: new changes from Debian (kaffeine_1.0~pre3-3) require merging " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/583884
<Riddell> txwikinger: lovely, uploading
<txwikinger> thanks Riddell
 * ScottK is wrestling with workspace merge
<debfx> any idea why some builds failed on amd64 with:
<debfx> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<debfx>   kdelibs5-dev: Depends: libkhtml5 (= 4:4.4.3a-2ubuntu2) but it is not going to be installed
<ScottK> Probably archive skew.
<txwikinger> Riddell: anything else that needs to be done?
<ScottK> Is the current kde4libs build and published on amd64?
<debfx> yes
<txwikinger> I think all the packages on the merge page are done
<debfx> ScottK: can you trigger a rebuild?
<debfx> for example https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-widget-tvprogramme/1.2.0-0ubuntu6
<ScottK> debfx: It's built, so it's not simple archive skew.  Not sure what's up.
<Riddell> txwikinger: you coudl check if kdevplatform and kdevelop in debian are up to date and if they need anything done to them (compare to kubuntu-ppa/backports versions)
<txwikinger> ok will do
<debfx> ScottK: this has built fine 3 hours ago: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-widget-translatoid/1.12-0ubuntu1/+build/1746421
<debfx> so whatever caused the builds to fail seems to be fixed
<ScottK> At this point in the development cycle transient failures like this aren't rare.
<debfx> yeah but do the buildds automatically retry failed builds?
<shadeslayer> Question for anyone who uploaded the 4.7 packages,are they ok? like any upgrades broken?
<rgreening> Riddell: where do I get the source for attica? I see it tagged in KDE svn for 0.1.4. but it isn't on ktown. Kdelibs requires it to build
<rgreening> Riddell: nvm.. found it
<ScottK> debfx: They don't automatically retry failed builds, so they need to be watched.
<rgreening> ScottK: for maverick, we allowing .bz2 uploads of sources?
 * ScottK looks at Riddell.
<ScottK> I think we said source format v3 was OK, but don't recall for sure.
<rgreening> Im just looking at the attica package which is a .bz2
<rgreening> looks to have come from debian this way
<Riddell> yes .bz2 is fine
<rgreening> Riddell: so, for Kde packages, are we switching to bz2 or continuing with gz? I assume gz for now..
<rgreening> if thats what debian does
<ScottK> rgreening: Stick with Debian for now.
<Riddell> whatever upstream has
<rgreening> yeah
<rgreening> ok
<Riddell> if upstream has .bz2 we should use that
<Riddell> we don't share .orig files with Debian for KDE SC
<ScottK> Riddell: I think for 4.5ish packages that's great.
<rgreening> well, for 4.4.3 its gz... but Im starting 4.4.80
<ScottK> For the 4.4 merge we should stick with tar.gz
<ScottK> rgreening: I think for 4.4.80, .bz2 is fine.
<rgreening> so, should we package 4.4.8 as bz2 original packaging?
<rgreening> ya
<rgreening> ok
<ScottK> Yes.
<ScottK> Debian won't get to a newer upstream than 4.4 until squeeze+1, so we're on our own for 4.5.
<rgreening> coolios
<rgreening> ok, attica package, test building now :)
 * rgreening grumbles at attica
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: debian just uploaded the new version. It should sync by tomorrow.
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: oh... hrmmm... guess I shouldn't worry about it then huh
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: yeah, if you need it you could probably slup the package off of incoming.debian.org
<rgreening> I may upload to ninjas just so I can proceed with kdelibs
<JontheEchidna> I'll be back tomorrow night to start helping
<JontheEchidna> bbl
<debfx> JontheEchidna: could you please push kdegraphics to bzr?
<JontheEchidna> oh, sure
<JontheEchidna> if this crappy net connection will let me
<JontheEchidna> pushed
<debfx> thanks
<JontheEchidna> thanks for reminding me
<debfx> JontheEchidna: https://code.launchpad.net/~debfx/kdegraphics/ubuntu/+merge/25796
<JontheEchidna> hmm, yes. My mistake there. It should be just replaces, not conflicts
<debfx> why should it replace them?
<JontheEchidna> because data files moved from those libraries to kdegraphics-libs-data in the merge
<debfx> oh right
<JontheEchidna> well, if the graphics guys do like they have been doing, we'll have an .so version bump in 4.5 anyways ;)
<JontheEchidna> they'll probably never settle for a solid ABI
<JontheEchidna> so I've pushed a fix to bzr but I can't upload since the net connection is so crappy here
<JontheEchidna> I'll be back Sunday though
<rgreening> Riddell: is there anything special I need to do when using the bz2 format?
<ScottK> rgreening: You need to use source format v3.  Other than that, no.
<rgreening> ScottK: by creating debian/source/format and putting 3.0 in it? is that everything?
<shadeslayer> ScottK: when will  4.4.80 packages be up?
<rgreening> shadeslayer: not for a couple of days at least
<shadeslayer> rgreening: well ok...
<rgreening> shadeslayer: Im working on kdelibs now
<ScottK> rgreening: IIRC it's 3.0 (quilt).  Google will know.
<shadeslayer> i know you guys are hard at work packaging it :P
<rgreening> ScottK: ?
<shadeslayer> ScottK: yeah its 3.0(quilt)
<ScottK> rgreening: Put what shadeslayer said, not just 3.0.
<rgreening> oh, in that format file
<rgreening> ok
<ScottK> Yes
<shadeslayer> i had a page bookmarked about this... lemme find it
<shadeslayer> rgreening: http://wiki.debian.org/Projects/DebSrc3.0 
<rgreening> this is a pain
<rgreening> haha
<shadeslayer> http://wiki.debian.org/Projects/DebSrc3.0#Howtoconvertasourcepackage.3F  << Shows how to do it :P
<shadeslayer> rgreening: actually its much more easier onces you learn it :P
<shadeslayer> just dh_make --kde :P
<rgreening> no, I mean I added that, and the package which debuild -S -sa fine, now does not
<shadeslayer> of course other than that i dont know a thing :P
<shadeslayer> does not what?
<rgreening> now, does not
<rgreening> as in 'debuild fails'
<Quintasan> Hiho
<shadeslayer> oh :)
<shadeslayer> rgreening: whats the error?
<rgreening> one of the patchs now fails for some reason
<shadeslayer> cant help there... dont know a thing :P
<rgreening> wtf... the rej actually was generated and save to the pristine source dir
<rgreening> oh cr&p
<rgreening> ScottK, Riddell: not so sure about this deb src 3.0
<ScottK> rgreening: It takes a bit of getting used to.
<shadeslayer> rgreening: you might want to read the wiki first before getting started.. i found that it cleared loads of doubts :P
<rgreening> yeah. reading it now
<shadeslayer> rgreening: theres a part about patching too... dont know if itll help 
 * shadeslayer prods HTML5 promo of Lost....
<rgreening> hrmm... Im not liking this so far
<rgreening> ok, so, do you package with the patches applied or unapplied? Reading through I am confused
<rgreening> this is going to be a real mess I fear :(
<rgreening> nvm.. apparantly the system is smart enough to remove the patches if applied already. cool
<debfx> rgreening: dpkg automatically applies the patches when you build the source package
<rgreening> debfx: the issue I had was it modified the pristine dir with a reject file, never had that happen before. Anyway, kdelibs is now in source format 3.0... time to build and then upload
<shadeslayer> rgreening: cool :)
<shadeslayer> rgreening: oh btw you might see from the output it says, Applying hunk xx ...
<rgreening> shadeslayer: yeah, had to hit my head against the wall a few times for it to sink in
<shadeslayer> thats the patching part :P
<rgreening> :)
<shadeslayer> rgreening: welcome to the 3.0 gang :P
<rgreening> I thought it was complementing me on my physique :)
<rgreening> hehe
<shadeslayer> hehe :P
<shadeslayer> rgreening: bye.. gtg, exams :P
<rgreening> kk
<ScottK> txwikinger: If you want to provide php 5.2, why don't you make it a php5.2 package that conflicts with (and provides) php.  That way no pinning is needed.
<txwikinger> ScottK: Well.. because when I want to eventually upgrade, I can just remove the pinning and don't have to create a new package?
<ScottK> txwikinger: As you prefer.  I'd find installing/removing a single package easier than messing with pinning.
<txwikinger> well.. it is not a single package
<txwikinger> it is like almost 20
<txwikinger> and the pinning is all in one file
<txwikinger> and you don't need to mess with it, because I created the pinning declarations :D
 * txwikinger finds pinning very interesting.. I think you can even downgrade packages by using pinning
<txwikinger> and you can use puppet or chef to apply the pinning on a server farm
<Quintasan> Riddell: as for debian/control in kdebase-runtime, wouldn't it be fine if I just copy & paste the conflicts and replaces lines?
<ScottK> Quintasan: No.  You should understand them and keep what's needed.
<rgreening> Riddell: Do we wish to bump Qt requirements in kdelibs to 4.7? or leave at 4.6? Just thinking about the phonon/webkit/qt split and whether we want/need to set a minimum bar of 4.7
<Quintasan> ScottK: okay, just wondering whether I should keep conflicts on kdebase-bin-kde3
<Quintasan> or replaces on this
 * ScottK guesses not, but you need to check.
<Quintasan> it's the only difference except for version bumps
<Quintasan> our packages have those conflicts
<Quintasan> ScottK: mind reviewing? http://dl.dropbox.com/u/69524/diffs.tar.bz2
<Quintasan> Riddell: is it possible to update to maverick right now? I'd like to test upgrading via KPK if it's even possible
<rgreening> I've got a ftbfs on new kdelibs 4.4.80 ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/437505/ any suggestions?
<ScottK> Quintasan: I'm unlikely to have time today.
<Quintasan> ScottK: Okay, I'll just wait for Jonathan to show up
<ScottK> rgreening: Does kshareddatacache.cpp have #include <pthread.h>
 * rgreening will check
<ScottK> Quintasan: It's possible to upgrade, but really not recommended (kernel is in major flux).  I'd do it in a VM if at all.
<rgreening> ScottK: yep
 * ScottK thinks gcc or eglibc then.  Not sure.
<Quintasan> ScottK: okay, I'll wait some time I guess, I just set up a lucid VM.
<rgreening> hmmm
<debfx> rgreening: does it link with -lpthread?
<rgreening> doesn't look like it appears in the output
<debfx> then it's a bug in kdelibs
<debfx> is it linked with --no-add-needed or are you using binutils-gold?
<rgreening> debfx: I'm running this build in maverick pbuilder
<rgreening> and I have no idea about no-add-needed
<debfx> coudl you paste the command that fails?
<rgreening> fsck fsck fsck
<rgreening> my terminal locked up
<rgreening> debfx: I have to restart the build ot get the error again... dang thing locked up
<debfx> :/
<rgreening> ya
<debfx> something like http://paste.debian.net/74280/ should fix it
<effie_jayx> hey all, this bug in kubuntu looks like a support request, though I can't mark it as triaged https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/564086
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 564086 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "Kubuntu 9.10 failed to upgrade to 10.04" [Undecided,New]
<rgreening> debfx: ty. ill try it
<rgreening> building...lets see what happens
<rgreening> debfx: it didn't like kdecore in the target line
<debfx> rgreening: oops, kdecore is defined after the these lines
<debfx> rgreening: http://paste.debian.net/74282/
<lex79> rgreening: funny with kdelibs beta eh? :D
<rgreening> ya
<rgreening> and switching to deb src 3.0 at the same time
<rgreening> makes for lots of fun
<rgreening> I just want to get kdelibs done tonight sometime!
<lex79> good luck :)
<rgreening> lex79: want to see if soprano update is available?
<lex79> ok
<rgreening> I see kdelibs may need a newer one 
<lex79> rgreening: no new version is available for now, the last one is 2.4.3
<rgreening> the notes in cmake said I had 2.4.62 and it wanted newer (2.4.63). But it didnt fail on it
<rgreening> strange
<lex79> http://soprano.sourceforge.net/
<rgreening> unless it needs a svn snapshot
<lex79> do you need a new version then? I can grab from svn if you need
<lex79> rgreening: 2.4.63 is in svn, I can do the package and upload to ninja shortly
<rgreening> awesome
<rgreening> ty lex
<rgreening> debfx: that last fix seems to have worked, it past that part at least
<rgreening> debfx: grr... I spoke too soon... hahaha
#kubuntu-devel 2010-05-22
<debfx> rgreening: a new error?
<rgreening> debfx: yeah, it wants a newer (apparantly) qt ...
<lex79> I uploaded soprano to ninja
<rgreening> maverick has 4.7.0 beta, which is newer than the 4.7.0 tp one ref in the error and .cpp file
<rgreening> ty lex79
<lex79> are we sure that this beta should be build already against qt 4.7 ?
<rgreening> debfx: it wants the new qicon with member function .name, which was a recent addition in 4.7 
<rgreening> lex79: well, it's supposed to work against 4.7 
<lex79> already?
<rgreening> afaict
<lex79> ah
<debfx> qt really should bump QT_VERSION for every beta
 * rgreening agrees
<Tm_T> yes, KDE 4.5 is supposed to work with Qt 4.7 ... but requirement is 4.6
<rgreening> Riddell: kdelibs with qt 4.7.0 wants a newer one for the kstatusnotifier bits in kdeui (qicon.name doesn't appear to be in 4.7.0 beta we have). SO, either we backport a patch for qt or we somehow force kdelibs to depend on 4.6.
<Tm_T> rgreening: you lack icons with 4.6 IIRC
<debfx> as qt 4.7 is already in the archive there isn't another option I guess
<rgreening> exactly. 
<rgreening> so, we need an update/patch for qt 4.7... any takers on making one?
<lex79> we can packaging a git snapshot of Qt or add the patch
<rgreening> I see a volunteer :)
 * rgreening points and snickers
<lex79> volunteer for what? a git snapshot?
<rgreening> lex79: not sure what is better trying to get a patch or getting a snapshot
<lex79> depends if the patch can screw up the rest :P
<rgreening> if the patch was small enough and easy to pull out.... I'd be inclined to go that route
<rgreening> ya
<rgreening> either that, or I patch kdelibs to bypass the qt 4.7 bit it cant find for now
<debfx> this is  the commit: http://qt.gitorious.org/qt/qt/commit/a057a48cbac8acbf54a121c63a795480d3f9a8c0
<lex79> uh
<rgreening> hehe
<lex79> if we need only that patch I can do it
<rgreening> debfx: u rok
<debfx> let's see if it applies to beta1
<rgreening> lex79: we may need to have the newer qt, as I got another error.. let me see if I can decipher
<lex79> debfx: do you want packaging that? I can leave it to you :) no problem for me
<lex79> ok rgreening
<ScottK> rgreening: KDE 4.5 is supposed to work with Qt 4.6, so needing something newer would be odd.
<Tm_T> ScottK: needing?
<rgreening> ScottK: you misunderstand the issue
<ScottK> OK.
<rgreening> ScottK: kdelibs can use 4.6 or 4.7. yes
<rgreening> however, the 4.7 we have is beta and missing stuff. kdelibs picks up 4.7 but fails becasue its missing stuff in the beta
<rgreening> so, we either need to force 4.6 or update 4.7 
<rgreening> or patch around it in kdelibs
<rgreening> I suspect we will want to simply update qt to a more recent snapshot and put it in ninjas...
<lex79> the problem is also if the other packages need the patch to force 4.6
<rgreening> yeah, safest would be that we update in ninjas to a newer qt,
<lex79> if it is, is better have an update qt
<lex79> yep, i'm downloading qt git
<rgreening> as a newer beta will be out in due course.... but in the meantime we can still get thi sup an running
<rgreening> ty lex79
<lex79> np
<rgreening> well, lex79, since I will require the newer qt... I will put myself on pause for now... I'll check back later.
<lex79> ok, I will poke you when I upload qt to ninja
<rgreening> lex79: will you update the ninjas packaging page for kde 4.4.80 to indicate you are updating qt? so people will know where we are too... thanks
<rgreening> cool
<lex79> ok
<rgreening> ok, im out for food. bbiab
<lex79> qt bzr is not sync'd with archive, it's not a news :P
<ScottK> workspace merge is a royal pain.
<lex79> I think so :)
<dhillon-v10> hi all :) alright so I was checking the kde merges page: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/MaverickKDEMerges and found that automoc4 doesn't have an assignee, can i pick that task and work on it, or should I leave it alone?
<rgreening_> go for it. 
<rgreening_> the more the merrier dhillon-v10
<dhillon-v10> rgreening_: thanks :) I just came back from a little break (had exams) so trying to get back to speed :)
<keffie_jayx> could anyone help me see if this is a bug ?
<keffie_jayx> in the comics widget, in the configuration > appearance click on hit center to see full size
<keffie_jayx> this does not work unless show arrows only on hover
<keffie_jayx> is click
<keffie_jayx> i mean checked
<|dantti|> rgreening_: do I have to reboot to test that cd thing?
<rgreening_> |dantti|: i figured it out. its a kde issue for sure
<|dantti|> k :P
<valorie> rgreening_: any hope of getting that fixed?
<valorie> you are speaking of the "CDs not playing" bug?
<valorie> we just had another person come into #amarok today complaining
<valorie> about that
<rgreening_> I haven't been able to detect where its happening... could be KDE Solid or maybe deeper... 
<rgreening_> only that it works if the device is /dev/cdrom and not followed by s number
<valorie> ah
<valorie> have you discussed this with any KDE folks?
<rgreening_> I was on kde-devel yesterday and posted the issue to the channel. not sure if the "right" people saw it. I gues we need to get a bug opened on it.
 * valorie is checking the amarok list for replies
<valorie> no
<valorie> :(
<valorie> I do have a new pastebin, as amarok.pastebin seems to have died
<valorie> http://pastie.org/971665
<valorie> I'm willing to file a bug, but someone will have to kick it upstream, correct?
<rgreening_> sure
<valorie> gads, bko is slower than molasses
<valorie> still waiting for that bug to be submitted
<valorie> Bug 238458
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 238458 in gnome-terminal (Ubuntu) "Gnome Terminal 2.22.1 does not work on japanese environment" [Low,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/238458
<valorie> y'all might want to mark it as confirmed
<valorie> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=238458, naturally
<ubottu> KDE bug 238458 in general "Audio CDs will not play" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<valorie> not launchpad, silly ubottu
 * valorie goes off for awhile
<debfx> oh even more build breakage due to qtwebkit split :(
<Tm_T> hrr
<Tm_T> but it's good split
<Riddell> yes it'll be a bit painful but I don't see a way around it
<debfx> i'll be prepare another wiki page
<debfx> will debian follow this?
<Riddell> debian is in freeze so probably not
<debfx> yeah but for squeeze+1
<Riddell> I'd expect so, upstream will be releasing separate qtwebkit tars and they'd be behind the times
<Riddell> but I need to e-mail them to let them know the status in kubuntu
<debfx> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/QtWebKitBuildDependTransition
<debfx> I guess kdelibs5-dev needs to depend on libq4-webkit-dev
<Riddell> that's a good idea
<Riddell> glatzor: should I do a SRU with your fix_output.patch update?
<Riddell> NCommander: so.. qt had a mystery failure on arm
<ScottK> Urgh.  -- Could NOT find PolkitQt  (missing:  POLKITQT_INCLUDE_DIR POLKITQT_GUI_LIBRARY POLKITQT_CORE_LIBRARY)
<ScottK> What am I supposed to build-depend on for that?
 * DarkwingDuck mutters
<Riddell> libpolkit-qt-1-dev surely
<DarkwingDuck> Anyone know of any good jobs open in the US?
<DarkwingDuck> This Discharge is annoying 
<ScottK> Riddell: Thanks.  That's the one I have.  Odd.
<ScottK> More importantly it can't find DBusMenuQt, even though I have that in build-dep too.
<Riddell> ScottK: our build log from lucid also has -- Could NOT find PolkitQt  (missing:  POLKITQT_INCLUDE_DIR POLKITQT_GUI_LIBRARY POLKITQT_CORE_LIBRARY)
<Riddell> which is confusing
<ScottK> We didn't have the build-dep in there, so I guess that's not suprising.
 * ScottK just added it trying to fix stuff.
<ScottK> It's the DBusMenu one that configure is currently failing on.
<Riddell> libdbusmenu-qt-dev should give you --   found dbusmenu-qt, version 0.3.2
<Riddell> and presumably you have kubuntu_98_dbusmenu.diff
<ScottK> I have libdbusmenu-qt-dev in build-dep and the patch, yes.
 * ScottK thinks to just drop it for now and move on since it'll be upstream anyway in 4.5.
<Riddell> I was going to suggest that :)
 * ScottK tries again.
<ScottK> Well that got things through configure in any case ....
<ScottK> Now to wait a bit.
<Riddell> rgreening_: were you packaging the new attica?
<ScottK> Riddell: I think he decided to wait and sync it from Debian.  They've packaged it.
<Riddell> sensible enough
<kishore> any ubiquity developers in here?
<kishore> I'd like to get your attention to https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/584074
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 584074 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "The dialog to to select partition mount point should automatically select the current partition type" [Undecided,New]
<kishore> Actually the description is a bit wrong now in afterthought
<kishore> I ahve a patch
<Riddell> kishore: shtylman would be the best guy to ping, he's not here just now, I'll subscribe him to that bug
<kishore> Riddell: thanks
<ScottK> Riddell: QWebView would be in the new Qt web thing, right?
<Riddell> it'll be in libqt4-webkit-dev
<Riddell> I wonder if that got added as a build-dep to kdelibs5-dev
<ScottK> Apparently not.
<debfx> Riddell: I prepared a patch for the kdelibs package though it fails to build as pkg-kde-tools needs to be updated
<Riddell> debfx: kde4libs?
<debfx> yes
<Riddell> debfx: what needs updated?  we have pkg-kde-tools 0.8.0ubuntu1
<debfx> Riddell: new dpkg version broke dh_sameversiondep
<Riddell> hum
<ScottK> In the mean time, while the first try was building I at least managed to fix the muffler on my car.
<debfx> Riddell: http://debfx.fobos.de/ubu/
<Riddell> debfx: groovy, uploading
<debfx> I'm currently test building kde4libs to test it
<debfx> great, pkg-kde-tools failed to build
<debfx> Riddell: libdpkg-perl is in universe
<debfx> Riddell: when it's moved to main, the build should work fine
<Riddell> hum
<Riddell> oh it's source is in main, that makes things easy then
<debfx> even dpkg-dev depends on it :)
<Riddell> debfx: moved, should get updated in the next hour or two
<kishore_> shtylman: please look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/584074
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 584074 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "The dialog to to select partition mount point should automatically select the current partition type" [Undecided,New]
<kishore_> Im still working on the recovery process thanks to this mistake
<kishore_> :(
<shtylman> kishore_: true... we can be smarter about letting you know that it will be formatted... the checkbox should have been checked letting you know tho
<kishore_> shtylman: basically, I do installations so often that the process is so repetetive that i oversee some warnings
<shtylman> for maverick the install process is getting an overhaul
<shtylman> kishore_: heh
<rgreening> mornin all
<kishore_> shtylman: the patch i attach does just that
<maco> shtylman: if the format in the dropdown doesnt match current, make the checkbox checked and immutable so that they cant say "oh no, change the format, but dont format it" because the ability to uncheck that box while choosing a new format is *confusing*
<shtylman> kishore_: gotcha... k I will take a look at that, thanks
<debfx> Riddell: libdpkg-dev is also in universe, not sure if that's intended
<kishore_> maco: the patch does just that. the check box is checked but disabled when another fs type is selected
<maco> oh yay :)
<maco> saw some very angry users due to that
<kishore_> maco: Text with the checkbox reads "Format required" when this is the case
<maco> and had a very confused time helping valorie install her system
<maco> possibly longer text would be better?
<kishore_> maco: My first experience of loosing a lot of data! :(
<maco> "Your current filesystem is ___ but you have chosen ___, so formatting is required"
<maco> that way they know how to resolve it
<kishore_> maco: Yes. That would be recommended
<debfx> Riddell: libqt4-webkit-dev dep for kde4libs: https://code.launchpad.net/~debfx/kdelibs/ubuntu/+merge/25820
<kishore_> shtylman: by the way, how do you test ubiquity code? I booted up a live disk, hacked the files in there and tested
<shtylman> that is a pretty good way
<kishore_> shtylman: It was pretty painful in that i had to wait till i get to partioning state to test and the installer is pretty slow
<shtylman> heh yea
<shtylman> I usually have a livecd with nfs or sshfs of my desktop mounted
<shtylman> and symlink the right python files
<shtylman> so that I don't loose changes
<shtylman> but yea... testing is pretty rough
<kishore_> Ah i see.
<kishore_> But you still have to pass each stage of the installer before it?
<shtylman> well, you can do two things... you can either preseed those steps
<shtylman> and the installer will avoid them
<shtylman> but I have never done too much preseeding
<shtylman> but that is the preferred way to skip those steps
<kishore_> ok
<shtylman> in the past, I have done a hack where you just make any of the other steps (plugins) have a syntax error
<shtylman> python won't load the plugin and the step never appears
<shtylman> I dunno if I would recommend that route tho
<kishore> hehe
<shtylman> also.. using virtualbox instead of kvm helps
<shtylman> I find virtualbox much much faster
<kishore> wonder what makes it slow though. It would not have had been so hard if it were fast
<shtylman> I dunno
<shtylman> but yes...it is very slow in kvm
<shtylman> everything is slow in kvm for me in kde
<kishore> Well i did my tests by booting off the live disk on my netbook
<kishore> so no virtual machine there
<kishore> I was wondering if it had anything to do with python as it was the first time i've looked at python code
<shtylman> kishore: what language did you use?
<shtylman> english?
<shtylman> cause apparently there have been reports of slowness when not using english
<shtylman> and yes.. people have complained of slowness... but I have never been able to track it down
<shtylman> how the hell do I make bootchart ignore everything before a certain point...
<kishore> shtylman: English
<kishore> I dont know for python but are there any profiling tools?
<shtylman> yea
<shtylman> it has it semi built in
<kishore> hmmm should try it then
<shtylman> indeed... I have run it before to catch one hotspot
<shtylman> but haven't since
<shtylman> if you can reproduce the slowness... by all means try to track it down
<kishore> There was a recent effort to move code from python to c++. does that apply to the installer too?
<shtylman> nope
<shtylman> installer will remain python
<shtylman> it cannot change
<shtylman> for too many reasons :)
<kishore> ok. ill try to profile it then
<kishore> i've always wanted to learn a bit of python anyway! :)
<shtylman> very good :)
<kishore> I hope the patch is atleast half decent! :)
<shtylman> looks reasonable... I have to test it, but should be fine
<ScottK> Did I mention -workspace merge is a PITA?
<ScottK> FTBFS right at the end...
 * ScottK tries again.
<shtylman> yes you did
<shadeslayer> hehe :P
<rgreening> ScottK: heh.. Im still fighting kdelibs 4.4.80 ...
<rgreening> so, right there with ya
<shadeslayer> rgreening: ^^ everything depends on you! :P
<rgreening> ya
 * shadeslayer saw the ninja build dep graph
<rgreening> maybe this time it'll actually build
 * rgreening crosses fingers
 * shadeslayer gives rgreening ninja good luck charm
<shadeslayer> rgreening: oh btw could you have a look at this FTBFS https://launchpad.net/~rekonq/+archive/rekonq-daily/+build/1750631/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-maverick-i386.rekonq_0.4.0+git20100522-0ubuntu1~ppa3_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<shadeslayer> i cant figure out the problem... Qwebview is in libqt4-dev,and it is included.. yet it fails...
<rgreening> shadeslayer: do you need a newer qt?
<shadeslayer> s/Qwebview/Qwebframe
<rgreening> or is the cmake just not picking it up
<debfx> shadeslayer: should build fine after https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~debfx/kdelibs/ubuntu/+merge/25820 is uploaded
<rgreening> ah ha
<rgreening> :)
<shadeslayer> debfx: ah ok :)
<shadeslayer> debfx: libqt4-webkit-dev is missing in the package right?
<debfx> shadeslayer: yes
<debfx> though if kdelibs5-dev pulls it in, no change is necessary
<ScottK> It doesn't
<debfx> not yet
<debfx> ScottK: could you please trigger a rebuild of https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pkg-kde-tools/0.8.0ubuntu2/+build/1750618
<crimsun> debfx: done.
<debfx> crimsun: thanks
<crimsun> yw
<DarkwingDuck> Riddell: Are we switching to Rekonq then? 
<imbrandon> Riddell: does the qt4.7 in the ppa include the webkit modules for qml ? i'm havin a bit of issues here
<maco> DarkwingDuck: thats the plan
<DarkwingDuck> Hmmm. :/
<imbrandon> module "org.webkit" is not installed :(
<shadeslayer> DarkwingDuck: hehe.. rekonq is pretty good imo,whats the problem?
<shadeslayer> ( we even have favicon support with Qt 4.7 )
<shadeslayer> :P
<neversfelde> shadeslayer: /etc/alternatives/www-browser
<debfx> imbrandon: everything qtwebkit related should be in libqt4-webkit(-dev)
<neversfelde> seems not to be updated correctly, when using rekonq
<shadeslayer> neversfelde: oh my...
<shadeslayer> neversfelde: that means kde users wont know rekonq exsists :P
<neversfelde> there is already a bug report about it, but I cannot find it at the moment
<debfx> neversfelde: should be fixed in rekonq 0.4.0-0ubuntu2
<neversfelde> great
<shadeslayer> neversfelde: the problem is in... our packages?
<shadeslayer> oh awesome :)
<imbrandon> debfx: i know, its installed but qml wont import org.webkit just the same, thus the querstion ;)
<shadeslayer> hehehe... someone on answers.launchpad asked how many browsers can be installed on ubuntu :P
<imbrandon> 1 million :)
<shadeslayer> :P
<neversfelde> shadeslayerm debfx: the second problem I noticed is that you cannot add bookmarks, if there is no ~/.kde/share/apps/konqueror/bookmarks.xml 
<shadeslayer> imbrandon: i bet we dont even have 1 million browsers
<imbrandon> lunch time, i'll fight with qt some more after
<imbrandon> shadeslayer: :)
<neversfelde> rekong does not create this file automatically
<shadeslayer> neversfelde: well... that is a bug with rekonq then.. 
<neversfelde> seems so
<shadeslayer> neversfelde: should i put a note in the mailing list?
<shadeslayer> itll probably be fixed that way..
<neversfelde> shadeslayer: it's up to you, I only wanted to inform you about it
<shadeslayer> neversfelde: no problem ill put it in the ML
<shadeslayer> neversfelde: weird... works here
<shadeslayer> neversfelde: which rekonq version?
<debfx> imbrandon: oh ok sorry, maybe qt is built with qml but qtwebkit isn't
<neversfelde> shadeslayer: 0.4.0 with lucid, did you remove /.kde/share/apps/konqueror/bookmarks.xml and konqueror?
<shadeslayer> neversfelde: ah i have 0.4+git :)
<shadeslayer> its working in git :)
<imbrandon> debfx: yea thats what i'm thinking, i'll look into it here after bit
<neversfelde> so probably fixed
<shadeslayer> neversfelde: i did remove ~/.kde/share/apps/konqueror/bookmarks.xml but not konqueror... i just started rekonq
<shadeslayer> neversfelde: you could try the daily build PPA
<shadeslayer> neversfelde: https://launchpad.net/~rekonq/+archive/rekonq-daily/
 * ScottK had kdebase-workspace building on the laptop on the way home.  Got back to power with 6% battery left.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: \o/
<neversfelde> shadeslayer: yes, I already have newer rekonq package. Thanks
<shadeslayer> ScottK: btw how much was it when you started>
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Not sure where it was on this try.  I've built it (almost) about 3 times today.
<shadeslayer> :)
<Riddell> imbrandon: I suspect the qml webkit plugin doesn't get made with our split packages, probably something we need to talk to upstream about
<debfx> Riddell: could you please merge and sponsor https://code.launchpad.net/~debfx/kdelibs/ubuntu/+merge/25820
<Riddell> debfx: let me look
<rgreening> ScottK: wth? where was I connected? bizarre
<rgreening> Riddell: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> kdelibs hates me!
<lex79> rgreening: what's the problem now?
<lex79> still ftbs?
<Riddell> debfx: groovy, uploaded
<rgreening> lex79: http://paste.ubuntu.com/437968/
<rgreening> Solid/HAL
<Riddell> I remember why I stopped using paste.u.c, no word wrap
<ScottK> rgreening: You were on the OFTC #kubuntu-devel we used briefly when freenode was down or something.
<rgreening> ScottK: oh.. oops
<rgreening> ha
<rgreening> lex79: I think I see the issue
<rgreening> ya. got to patch that
<lex79> rgreening: try to comment kubuntu_06 patch for now
<lex79> I mean...change kubuntu_06 to #kubuntu_06 in series
<rgreening> ok
 * ScottK looks at rgreening and wonders why he didn't package apache2-icons-oxygen yet (See opensuse weekly news for details).
<ScottK> Riddell: We really need a KC meeting so debfx can be a member ....
<Riddell> trouble is we also need to disband half the KC so we can do the re-election thing
<ScottK> Can the extant KC get one more meeting in ....
<Riddell> if it's quick
<Riddell> seele, apachelogger, Nightrose, rgreening: free for a meeting any european evening next week?
<rgreening> "Mr Humphrey's... are you free?"  ... Yes, I'm Free
<apachelogger> Riddell: Nightrose and me only past wednesday I suppose
<ScottK> That's only slightly obscure
<ScottK> rgreening: ^^^
<Riddell> does debfx even want to be a member or is ScottK just assuming? :)
 * ScottK recalls it's come up before.
<rgreening> ScottK: :)  I'm a fan of the show, what can I say
<maco> i was just asked if babelfish (as in H2G2) were real
<maco> rgreening: me too!
<Nightrose> Riddell: yea but after friday would be awesome for me
<Nightrose> well friday works too
<maco> rgreening: i have a DVD of it sitting here. Riddell and i watched a few episodes one night
 * Riddell frankly somewhat perplexed by the affection some americans have for dated english sit coms
 * ScottK too.
 * ScottK enjoyed that one in it's day, but it seems a bit past.
<debfx> Riddell: yeah I even added my application to the meetings wiki page :)
<ScottK> What do I do about: dh_sameversiondep: /usr/bin/dh_sameversiondep: no same version dependencies for 'sameVersionDep:kdelibs5-dev:kdebase-workspace-bin' found (at Depends of the kdebase-workspace-dev package)
<ScottK> debfx: Is that the problem you were just fixing with pkg-kde-tools?
<maco> Riddell: they dont tend to reach here until they're dated there
<maco> Riddell: so while that show is likely from the 60s or thereabouts, it was on tv in the US in the 90s
<Riddell> wasn't the US busy watching Friends in the 90s?
<ScottK> Riddell: That wouldn't explain rgreening, but he's always tough to explain in any case.
<maco> well they didnt air at the same time :P
<maco> and i didnt watch Friends
<debfx> ScottK: yes
<debfx> should be fixed now
<apachelogger> Xand3r: DUDE
<Riddell> http://gadgetmix.com/index/kubuntu-netbook-review/  a pleasingly positive review
<Riddell> don't know where the got the strange hexagon logo from but
<maco> Riddell: it was one of the suggested ones like 6mo or a year ago
<rgreening> ScottK: being an enigma takes a soecial talent :)
<ScottK> OK, heaved -workspace at the archive.  Let's hope it sticks.
<rgreening> ok, taking a break from kdelibs. it failed yet again.
<rgreening> this beta is beating me out
<DarkwingDuck> ``````````````         SSSSSGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL[[[[[[';
<DarkwingDuck> Working on a comp sci with emphasis on programming.
<shadeslayer> ^^ longest ping time out ever... 
<lex79> rgreening: what's the error now?
<vbgunz> fellas. I have an esata hdd. I ran into nothing but headaches trying to hotswap it *but* something happened and now it works. I just want to share my experience here because I don't think this is a fluke. The answer is connecting the esata disk through usb first. mount it, check it, unmount and turn off. from this point out reboot after reboot (even the same session) I could hotswap using esata indefinitely. something about the usb simply solved it 
<vbgunz> for me.
<vbgunz> could you guys look into making this simpler? I should not have plugged it into usb first for this to work. it's a hotswappable esata disk and they're extrememly popular and a bit older than modern. whether or not my connection was a fluke, esata does indeed work and should not be problematic. that really is all.
<vbgunz> maybe someone could look into why I needed to use usb to solve it. I hope my experience helps in some way. have a good day!
<Quintasan> \o
<shtylman> hmm... does latest kde trunk build against these qt packages we have?
<shtylman> cause I get errors wrt the dbus menu stuff
<Sput> aaah. good old dbus menu. which apparently decided to suicide again and killed all the right-click context menus in the tray.
<shtylman> heh
<shtylman> Riddell: the version of qt we have packaged doesn't have agateu's patches...
<seele> Riddell: i start an internship next week so I'm not available until after 23:00 CET
<shtylman> Riddell: shouldn't libqt4-dev depend on libqt4-webkit-dev now?
<shtylman> likewise... I can't buid kde trunk with our new qt packages from experimental... :(
<shtylman> might have lied about that last one... rerunning again with qtwebkit installed before I ran configure
<shtylman> shall see if results are different
#kubuntu-devel 2010-05-23
<ScottK> Riddell: bindings and workspace are in binary New waiting for you....
<shtylman> why does compiling take so long...ssigh
<rgreening> shtylman: yo
<rgreening> shtylman: kde 4.4.80 ftbfs in so many ways...
<Tm_T> there's plenty of new dependencies, for starters
<rgreening> heh
<Quintasan> sup
<CIA-92> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100523104813-cdok2xax0j2p1ugp * CMakeLists.txt Change projectname back
<Mamarok> what's with jjesse sending random spam to mailing lists?
<Riddell> Mamarok: his gmail had a virus (for lack of any better explanation)
<Mamarok> OK
<Riddell> 23:38 < shtylman> Riddell: shouldn't libqt4-dev depend on libqt4-webkit-dev now?
<Riddell> shtylman: can't because qtwebkit build-deps on libqt4-dev
<Riddell> however kdelibs5-dev will now depend on libqt4-webkit-dev
<CIA-92> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100523135601-ql9bc1gh7oka3mwb * src/ (api/Subscription.h kcmodule/Module.cpp) Make kcm nicer
<CIA-92> [ubuntuone-kde] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20100523135837-jjrfkpieb12lmuy2 * src/kcmodule/Module.cpp Save a string by not showing the capacitybar unless we know capacity
<rgreening> lex79: hey
<Riddell> apachelogger: have you seen "/usr/share/doc/kde4 (Debian) vs. /usr/share/doc/kde (Kubuntu)" thread on pkg-kde-talk?
<Riddell> I seem to remember you were the one who proposed we diverge there so maybe you'd be best to give our side (if you don't want to let me know and I'll reply)
<rgreening> morning Riddell
<Riddell> hi rgreening 
<rgreening> Riddell: kdelibs5 4.4.80 is being a royal pita :)
<Riddell> what's up with it?
<rgreening> some build failures (missing linkages in CMake file), Solid/KUPnP is new and doesnt build, etc...
<rgreening> I'm slowly working around stuff...
<rgreening> Riddell: also, had to disable the Solid patch kubuntu_06_ for disk handling... doesn't build anymore.
<rgreening> So, once I get this uploaded to PPA (hopefully today) there will be a few things to followup on and get fixed so we can remove the workarounds. But it at least will get us a kdelins to start building the rest of the stack against
<Riddell> glatzor: hi
<Riddell> rgreening: make sure you keep a note of that, probably in a debian/KUBUNTU-TODO file or something suitably obvious so we don't forget it
<rgreening> Sure thing
<debfx> can I somehow stop resetta from spamming me?
<ScottK> debfx: No.  You just have to adjust your mail filters.
<Riddell> that is unfortunately a matter of much vexation
<debfx> ok, moving them directly to trash now ...
<lex79> o/
<lex79> rgreening: libs still ftbs?
<lex79> :D
<jussi> debfx: I assume youdidnt dee Riddell's mail total... 
<jussi> see*
<jussi> txwikinger: you are doing great, keep up the good work
<txwikinger> jussi: ?
<jussi> txwikinger: the guy in #k
<txwikinger> ah :)
<debfx> jussi: nope
<maco> if i uploaded a package and its still in Unapproved state and i want to tweak the debian/changelog (add another bug number for it to autoclose)  can i just re-upload and itll overwrite or do i need someone to reject it first?
<_dev_urandom> Hello!
<devurandom> Will KDE 4.4.3 one day appear in the official Ubuntu repositories, or will it always stay in the Kubunut-PPA?
<a|wen> devurandom: it is not entirely impossible that kde in the archive will be updated, but i don't suppose it will not happen until version 4.4.4 ... others in here might know it better though
<a|wen> are we already doing something about the qt4-x11 ftbfs on armel? (looks like the build was killed simply because gathering the -dbg package lasted to long)
<rgreening> lex79: yeah... almost got it sort of sorted.. some workarounds....
<lex79> kk
<rgreening> lex79: I had to disable Solid:KUPnP build... something isn't working.. will have to look at that later.
<rgreening> its a new backend
<lex79> uhm
<lex79> ok
<apachelogger> Riddell: we did go with the non-kde4 path because we needed KDE 3 apps to show up in khc
<apachelogger> which is not the case if we use the kde4 path as doc path for KDE 4
<apachelogger> and since we had no conflicts of the sort KDE 3 version vs. KDE 4 version we were just able to switch to /kde/
<Riddell> apachelogger: yes but do you want to tell Debian that or should I? :)
<debfx> if anyone wants do some sponsoring: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QtWebKitBuildDependTransition :)
<apachelogger> Riddell: please do
 * apachelogger is sort of drunk
<Riddell> debfx: they're all Qt apps which need build-deps changed?
<apachelogger> all fregl's fault btw
<debfx> Riddell: yes
<Riddell> apachelogger: he's a crafty one so he is
<apachelogger> Riddell: greetings from the crafty one :)
<Riddell> apachelogger: did he go to Nigeria and survive?
<apachelogger> Riddell: yes, he did both, like you, I suppose ^^
<apachelogger> it was warm he reports
<apachelogger> and they missed you he said
<apachelogger> and greetings from mustapha he says
<apachelogger> I cant write the last name it is something kakadu or so
<apachelogger> oh, btw, I am working on my own distro
<apachelogger> it involves loads of fluffyness :)
<apachelogger> and ponies
<apachelogger> and unicorn
<apachelogger> and stuff
<Riddell> apachelogger: I being harald or fregl?
<apachelogger> actually both of us
<apachelogger> we are both 15 year old girls, so we are both part of the target audience
<apachelogger> well, sort of ^^
 * maco <3 the "girl|girls" highlight rul
<Riddell> apachelogger: have you tried Hanna Montana Linux?
<maco> *rule
<a|wen> debfx: have you testbuilt those you have uploaded?
<debfx> a|wen: yes, but I just noticed that the QtWebKit pkg-config file is broken
<debfx> we should probably fix that first, just to be safe
<a|wen> probably, yes
<Riddell> what's up with it debfx?
<debfx> Riddell: Variable 'prefi/usr/lib' not defined in '/usr/lib/pkgconfig/QtWebKit.pc'
<debfx> probably caused by sed -e "s,../lib,/usr/lib,g" "../lib/pkgconfig/QtWebKit.pc" >"/build/buildd/qtwebkit-4.7~beta1/debian/tmp/usr/lib/pkgconfig/QtWebKit.pc"
<debfx> libdir=${prefix}/lib --> libdir=${prefi/usr/lib
<Riddell> myeh
<debfx> i'm looking into it
<debfx> I guess it's qmake's fault
<debfx> ahh right, it doesn't escape "."
<debfx> hopefully they get rid of qmake sometime soon
<a|wen> debfx: conclusion was that it was okay?
<debfx> a|wen: qmake is okay?
<a|wen> debfx: that the pkg-config file was okay
<debfx> a|wen: no, it's broken
<debfx> qtwebkit calls some undocumented match/replace qmake magic and assumes it replaces plain strings but in reality it uses regexp
<a|wen> oh, sounds horrible
<debfx> yeah, not sure how to properly fix this
<debfx> we could just escape "." as a workaround
<a|wen> sounds like the best "minimal fix" ... but wonder how many other places they have done that
<debfx> you don't want to know ;)
<debfx> where do I report qtwebkit bugs?
<a|wen> debfx: http://bugreports.qt.nokia.com/secure/Dashboard.jspa (i guess)
<debfx> the webkit bug tracker has a WebKit Qt section
<debfx> so maybe that's the right place, I don't know
<DarkwingDuck> Hannah Montana Linux??
<a|wen> not impossible
<maco> exists, doesnt it?
<DarkwingDuck> Dunno...
<DarkwingDuck> yikes...
<DarkwingDuck> http://hannahmontana.sourceforge.net/Site/Home.html
<verbalshadow> it does
<a|wen> debfx: http://trac.webkit.org/wiki/QtWebKit#ReportingBugs
<debfx> a|wen: oh thanks
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger: That email... This would be a good starting point for pushing the dev on the KNE to another level...
<debfx> hopefully the patch works, I don't want to build qtwebkit two times
<a|wen> heh, no ... but better than building qt twice
<debfx> yeah
 * debfx kills pbuilder and enables parallel building
<apachelogger> Riddell: we did, and we are actually forking it
<apachelogger> Riddell: but actually we are deriving from kubuntu, but since hannah montana linux dervied from kubuntu too we will just claim that we derived from HML
<debfx> apachelogger: I hope it contains a recording of the HML song :D
<JontheEchidna> Btw, Debian is now patching khelpcenter to look in /doc/kde4 and /doc/kde
<apachelogger> debfx: no, we are not HML
<apachelogger> we are fluffy
<apachelogger> you can actually fork us on gitorious :D
<apachelogger> like seriously
<a|wen> debfx: sponsored all I could from the qtwebkit transition list
#kubuntu-devel 2011-05-16
<apachelogger> saLOUt: rpm specs are vastly different from debian package sources, you might just as well start from scratch :)
<apachelogger> actually you might want to try the hot new http://pkgme.net
<apachelogger> maybe it can spit out something useful without much effort ^^
<saLOUt> apachelogger: I never used any xUbuntu. I hoped that someone volunteers to help me. Maybe tomorrow.... good night
<apachelogger> saLOUt: you should write a mail to kubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com :)
<apachelogger> nite
<maco> saLOUt: there's a packaging help channel
<maco> #ubuntu-packaging
<saLOUt> apachelogger: do i have to subscrip to the ML first?
<apachelogger> saLOUt: don't think so
<apachelogger> saLOUt: if you do ... send it to apachelogger@ubuntu.com and I can fwd
<saLOUt> thx
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> due to cmake that should be little effort
<apachelogger> do we have any minions around to do that?
 * apachelogger thinks DarkwingDuck was supposed to get us development minions
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: whatever happend to our indian minions?
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger: I put ot the call.
<DarkwingDuck> *out
<DarkwingDuck> 888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
<DarkwingDuck> kujio,nh78
<DarkwingDuck> ]
<DarkwingDuck> 09pololkb
<DarkwingDuck> 152b57
<DarkwingDuck> 11122v4455677778888890-=
<DarkwingDuck> 00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
<DarkwingDuck> lll;
<c2tarun> DarkwingDuck: ??
<DarkwingDuck> \\\\\Sorry,
<DarkwingDuck> When kids attack my computer it == bad
 * c2tarun :)
 * DarkwingDuck snickers
<ScottK> apachelogger: You do have to be subscribed to post to kubuntu-devel.
 * DarkwingDuck chuckles
<linuxtech> DarkwindDuck:  I saw your note kubuntu-users list saying " I am looking for someone to help me with a review and fix project with Kubuntu 10.04 LTS."  That seems very general, can you be more specific on what kind of help you want?
<DarkwingDuck> linuxtech: I am looking for someone to help me review the documentation for 10.04 to ensure it is correct and if it isnt to file a bug or write a patch for us.
<linuxtech> OK, but doesn't it make more sense to focus on the current release since it is more likely to be more relevant to future versions of Kubuntu?
<DarkwingDuck> linuxtech: :) Yes, but the LTS has not been reviewed and as we are supporting it still that is good. 
<DarkwingDuck> I've got most of the Natty docs reviewed.
<linuxtech> In any case I am not running 10.04 Kubuntu, I still have a couple of 10.04 mythbuntu and Ubuntu machine I admin, but I am in the process of migrating the others to natty now.
<DarkwingDuck> Ahhh, linuxtech if you want to help reviewing the docs for Natty I could use a second set of eyes
<DarkwingDuck> Alt+F2 help
<DarkwingDuck> click on Kubuntu Documentation and start going through to ensure that the info is correct.
<DarkwingDuck> If you see something that is not right file a bug at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-docs/+filebug
<linuxtech> I am probably not the best person for that job, but if I run across anything I will file a bug report.  Right now I should file a doc bug on apt and proxies...
<linuxtech> Thanks for all your work on Kubuntu and have a good night!
<DarkwingDuck> Thanks linuxtech 
<jussi> does the KC have an email address? 
<valorie> one would think so
<DarkwingDuck> I'm sure they do... just don't know 
<valorie> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-council says jr@kubuntu.org
<valorie> that's not right
<valorie> JR should change that
<Tm_T> uh, Dallas?
<jussi> Tm_T: ?
<Tm_T> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/J._R._Ewing
<valorie> lol
<valorie> in this case, our illustrious jonathan riddell
<jussi> oh lol
<Tm_T> valorie: did know, just that "JR" reminds me of Dallas every time
<jussi> Tm_T: btw, you may be interested, if you can find the cash, I have several discount vouchers for freescale imx53 boards - they are only 99$
<Tm_T> jussi: hmmm, specs?
<Tm_T> ah, found some (:
<Tm_T> jussi: very interesting, I will try to sort something out, thanks (:
<jussi> Tm_T: if you need a voucher number, jsut ping me :)
<jussi> that goes for anyone else here also! This is a great platform to play with plasma mobile/active :D
<Tm_T> jussi: see PM
<QuintasanDroid> apachelogger: ping
<nigelb> hey QuintasanDroid 
<QuintasanDroid> nigelb: sup
<valorie> I heard both of your voices!
<valorie> not quite done listening to all my missed sessions
<valorie> :-)
<QuintasanDroid> valorie: do I really sound so strange? :O
<valorie> no, but it makes you more real
<valorie> it delights me to hear the team's voices
<nigelb> Yeah, I know that one.  I remember how I put voice to nickname at my first UDS
<valorie> even though I couldn't go
<valorie> like, you have a voice on IRC
<QuintasanDroid> :D
<valorie> but no sound to go with it
<valorie> until I know it from the streams
<valorie> :-)
<jussi> QuintasanDroid: you are strange :P
<nigelb> the most eyeopening people at uds were apachelogger and persia
<nigelb> Mainly because they were in black throughout
<QuintasanDroid> jussi: :P
<valorie> apachelogger in black?
<valorie> I need photos!
<valorie> persia is great
<nigelb> valorie: I think its already on my facebook album
<QuintasanDroid> yup, Harald and Emmet looked so classy :P
<valorie> not sure if we are fb buddies
 * valorie goes to look
<DarkwingDuck> Hey guys
<jussi> DarkwingDuck: o/
<QuintasanDroid> DarkwingDuck: o/
 * DarkwingDuck sighs
<DarkwingDuck> another night of insomnia
<valorie> OMG you have a 'stache!
<QuintasanDroid> sup?
<jussi> Whats up Dave?
<valorie> send a friend request
<DarkwingDuck> Not much. can't sleep... Was thinking about learning packaging
<QuintasanDroid> no, lol
<QuintasanDroid> learn programming
<DarkwingDuck> LOL
<jussi> QuintasanDroid: a new minion for you!!
<jussi> he can package python-sipsimple!
<jussi> :D
<DarkwingDuck> Then i would become a minion... I love leading my own minions.
<QuintasanDroid> we need someone to finish printer applet port to cpp
<DarkwingDuck> XD
 * QuintasanDroid picked up C once again
<QuintasanDroid> float is funny :P
<DarkwingDuck> I was thinking about programming...
<DarkwingDuck> But, I figured packaging would be more usefull to me right now.
<QuintasanDroid> DarkwingDuck: I always welcome new minions
<jussi> DarkwingDuck: seriously, you could work on blink - QuintasanDroid could be your minion master
<QuintasanDroid> :P
<nigelb> valorie: accepted :)
<DarkwingDuck> does QuintasanDroid want to teach me programming... that's the key
<DarkwingDuck> :P
<QuintasanDroid> nigelb,  valorie: Michał Zając on Facebook
<nigelb> valorie: the classy picture of emmet and harald is there
<DarkwingDuck> www.facebook.com/dwonderly
<QuintasanDroid> DarkwingDuck: packaging minions~ :)
<jussi> DarkwingDuck: QuintasanDroid can teach you packaging :=)
<DarkwingDuck> See now, I'll take that.
<QuintasanDroid> DarkwingDuck: req on fb sent :)
<DarkwingDuck> QuintasanDroid: added
<jussi> well its certainly been a socialm morning for some of you :D
<DarkwingDuck> hehehe
<QuintasanDroid> lol
<DarkwingDuck> So, what ya say... wanna teach someone packaging? :P
<DarkwingDuck> dammit.
<DarkwingDuck> I don't think my dekstop/server likes natty
<QuintasanDroid> DarkwingDuck: well, I am in school now so it could be pretty hard now
<DarkwingDuck> QuintasanDroid: XD It's cool. I'm going to be crashign soon anyway.
<jussi> !packaging
<ubottu> The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<QuintasanDroid> jussi: TBH it is outdated, dholbach and co. is working on new guide
<DarkwingDuck> I knew it was... Hence looking for a mentor in packaging. One iirc there are a few added things for the kubuntu side.
<DarkwingDuck> s/one/and
<jussi> QuintasanDroid: true, but I like making things hard for you : P :P
<QuintasanDroid> what we basically did is switching to dh7 which makes short rules work in 90% of time
<DarkwingDuck> dh7 would be debhelper7?
<QuintasanDroid> yes
 * DarkwingDuck nods
<QuintasanDroid> and dh8 was introduced some time ago
 * DarkwingDuck goes to find documentation for debhelper
<DarkwingDuck> is there a reason dh8 isn't used?
<QuintasanDroid> so instead dh --with kde @ you get dh @ --with kde AFAIC
<QuintasanDroid> what I wrote above
<jussi> QuintasanDroid: in all seriousness, perhaps blink/ associated stuff is a good place for him to start? 
<DarkwingDuck> ahhhh
<QuintasanDroid> just switch the order and u get dh8
<QuintasanDroid> jussi: Don't think so. It has some obscure "features" which I don't want him to see right now :P
<jussi> hehe
<QuintasanDroid> like handling darcs magic
<QuintasanDroid> or rules using cdbs :/
<QuintasanDroid> cdbs makes me go brrrrrr
<tsimpson> it's still easier that writing it all by hand every time you want to package something, well it sometimes is easier
<valorie> nice photos, nigelb
<DarkwingDuck> okay... sleepy time
<DarkwingDuck> Night guys
<yofel> morning
<QuintasanDroid> yofel: sup
<QuintasanDroid> doh
<yofel> I'm sleepy and wondering if I should just skip the afternoon classes...
<QuintasanDroid> skip them
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: pong
<apachelogger> seaLne: woohoo, vir made kde_gc master of #phonon he says, can you please make me supreme operator or whatever one might become in order to change topics ^^
<seaLne> apachelogger: wouldn't it be simpler to remove the topic restriction like most channels?
<tsimpson> one doesn't need to be an operator or remove topic protection in order to be able to set a channel topic
<apachelogger> seaLne: probably
<tsimpson> freenode has these "flags", one of which lets you command ChanServ to change the topic for you
<seaLne> which would still require explicit permission
<tsimpson> yeah, but only permission to change topic rather than being an operator, and will stop <random troll> from messing with the topic
<seaLne> sure but generally thats not needed
<tsimpson> depends on how "large" the channel is, and how discoverable
<tsimpson> if it's a small or not well-known by joe-blogs, then removing topic protection is probably fine
<seaLne> like this channel?
<tsimpson> yep, random people don't really find this channel easily
<valorie> we should probably have a couple more ops, though
<valorie> since riddell won't be hanging out with us as much
<seaLne> there seem to be quite a few 
<valorie> good
<valorie> 'cause I don't really want that work
<valorie> :-)
 * apachelogger giggles cause of the photo of persia and him
<nigelb> heh
<nigelb> my cause of giggle is the picture of stuart
<valorie> which one? I don't know a stuart
<nigelb> stuart is on the ubuntuone team, so I'm not sure if you'd know him
<nigelb> He's on a picture in a black suit and wearing a hat
 * QuintasanDroid wants ops in here
<nigelb> QuintasanDroid: asking for ops is the easy way to not get ops ;)
<QuintasanDroid> ha :D
<valorie> otoh, the Ubuntu IRC team is looking for more ops
<valorie> according to their UDS session
<valorie> Ubuntu Members wanted
<valorie> it's quite a bit of work
<QuintasanDroid> I could use OP rights sometimes, like changing topic
<valorie> ugh, 3am
<valorie> niters all
<QuintasanDroid> noon here
<QuintasanDroid> gn valorie
<apachelogger> hmmmmmmmm
<QuintasanDroid> sup?
<apachelogger> valorie: I am pretty sure you met stuart, red haired, rather husky voice, very intense laugh
<apachelogger> QuintasanDroid: got a question for you
<apachelogger> QuintasanDroid: http://paste.kde.org/~phonon/71089/
<apachelogger> what is wrong with this code? :P
<QuintasanDroid> apachelogger: dunno what functions in loop do
<QuintasanDroid> but it should me i++ IMO instead of ++i
<QuintasanDroid> in the for loop initialization
 * QuintasanDroid notes his understanding of code is poor
<apachelogger> ++i is less asm code in various cases, so it is to be preferred over i++
<apachelogger> QuintasanDroid: baiscally what the function is supposed to do is destruct an trackdescriptionlist
<apachelogger> this list holds pointers to trackdescriptor objects
<apachelogger> those get first releaes and then removed from the list
 * apachelogger notes that the issue is very subtle
<debfx> I'm sure gcc would optimize i++ to ++i in this case :)
<apachelogger> debfx: there are systems without gcc
<apachelogger> plus!
<apachelogger> I'd not be so sure gcc does it on every architecture
<apachelogger> that is not the problem anyway
<QuintasanDroid> apachelogger: no idea
<apachelogger> the code is completely wrong :D
<apachelogger> maybe debfx finds out why
 * yofel doesn't even get what the code trying to do
<apachelogger> yofel: release objects and cleanup a list
<apachelogger> QuintasanDroid: when you manage to find issues like that you can become maintainer of the phonon vlc backend :)
<QuintasanDroid> I would blindly shoot that it will remove len-th element while it should remove len-1-th element
<yofel> erm, and why do you call release() one time and the other time RemoveAt() ?
<apachelogger> QuintasanDroid: not all that wrong
<apachelogger> yofel: cause they are doing different things
<yofel> k
<apachelogger> release() is like a c-type dtor
<apachelogger> release(ptr) ~= free(ptr)
<QuintasanDroid> hmmmm
<apachelogger> except release will likely also do derefcounting and whatnot
<yofel> ah
<QuintasanDroid> can you paste the release(something inside) line
 * QuintasanDroid is tired of reopening the same page
<yofel>         release(at(i));
<apachelogger> http://paste.kde.org/~phonon/71095/
 * apachelogger giggles
<apachelogger> any guesses?
<QuintasanDroid> at() provides a pointer to a variable I vguess then
<QuintasanDroid> well removeAt is doing something wrong probably
<QuintasanDroid> no idea what it exactly does though
<QuintasanDroid> also the for loop is suspicious for deleting len-th element
 * yofel still thinks it should either be i++, or ++1 with <= len
<tsimpson> removeAt() would just remove the item from a list, no?
<apachelogger> tsimpson: yes
<yofel> since i don't know the indizes though I can't say more
<debfx> does removeAt() shift the indices?
<apachelogger> yes it does ^^
<yofel> ...
<apachelogger> obviously enough, if you remove the 1st item in a list the former 2nd item will become the new 1st and so on
<yofel> well, then why are you using i in the remove calls :P
<apachelogger> ^^
<apachelogger> seems we have found the issue :P
<debfx> what's the point of removing things from a list that's going to be destroyed anyway?
<tsimpson> foreach(...) release(...); clear();
<QuintasanDroid> apachelogger: lol horrible code indeed
 * QuintasanDroid started learning C the proper way
<QuintasanDroid> ie. commenting every thing that might not be understandable after one day
<apachelogger> QuintasanDroid: like 
<apachelogger> while (--len >= 0) {
<apachelogger> ^^
<QuintasanDroid> well
<apachelogger> tsimpson: I do not think you want to use foreach in a dtor
<QuintasanDroid> if you take a second to figure out the order of stuff its sensible
<apachelogger> that is one place where you really do not want the foreach overhead
<QuintasanDroid> s/sensible/understandable
<tsimpson> I was just being lazy, hence foreach
<apachelogger> QuintasanDroid: the while I pasted or the code sample?
<QuintasanDroid> code sample
<QuintasanDroid> blargh
<QuintasanDroid> while ( ) magic
<apachelogger> oh yeah, well
 * apachelogger finds that while more horrible from a readability POV actually
<QuintasanDroid> this while() would be equivalent to that for loop but totally less readable
<tsimpson> while(!isEmpty())
<QuintasanDroid> FFFFFFUUUUUU-
<tsimpson> :)
<QuintasanDroid> isempty() returns 0 if the thing is empty?
<apachelogger> tsimpson: also vastly more expensive
<apachelogger> isempty accesses both front end end for every call
<apachelogger> something like return list.begin == list.end 
<apachelogger> QuintasanDroid: it returns true
<tsimpson> really, I would have thought it would be better than that
<apachelogger> incidentially that is 0 in C
<apachelogger> tsimpson: from a readability POV it is
<QuintasanDroid> I hate using while(!something)
<tsimpson> I mean isEmpty(), thought it was more efficient that that
<QuintasanDroid> it's horrible
<tsimpson> why is it horrible?
<apachelogger> tsimpson: no, you only need to get len once
<apachelogger> that is one constant time vs. 2*n times constant time
<QuintasanDroid> because it is hard to read
<tsimpson> apachelogger: I guess in a d-tor you can be more presumptuous
<QuintasanDroid> after some time
<QuintasanDroid> or if you have no idea what the code does
<tsimpson> less readable than "if(x) {} else { ... }" ;)
<apachelogger> tsimpson: the thing is, especially with container dtors and ctors I'd suggest to be as efficient as possible while not inflicting unreadability or perhaps unstable code
<apachelogger> since dtoring of containers is always blocking the app, and containers can contain rather a lot of code
<apachelogger> eh
<apachelogger> s/code/items
<apachelogger> so 90% of the time I'd go for a manual counting approach than use a more convenient builtin function
<QuintasanDroid> well, I am almost out of battert
<apachelogger> especially since you have a clearly defined start condition
 * QuintasanDroid wants a git client for android
<apachelogger> QuintasanDroid: that sounds scary ^^
<QuintasanDroid> why?
<QuintasanDroid> coding on my mobile?
<QuintasanDroid> better than biology
 * QuintasanDroid notes he has physical keyboard
 * QuintasanDroid starts paying attention to the lesson
<QuintasanDroid> see you later
 * apachelogger thinks our understanding of touchegg was rather wrong at uds
<afiestas> apachelogger: where can I find the latest version of "Release suite" ?
<apachelogger> afiestas: http://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/226892_10150585375715182_821070181_18774288_1328162_n.jpg
<apachelogger> what kinda suite do you mean?
<afiestas> the ruby apps to create tarballs
<jussi> ROFL!
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> afiestas: kde:releaseme
<afiestas> thanks
<afiestas> is there any page with a list of uds pictures?
<debfx> does anyone have an idea about FAM in kdelibs? do we want it?
<debfx> bug #525005
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 525005 in kde4libs (Ubuntu) "kubuntu kde4 missing fam support for nfs (kdelibs-bin)" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/525005
<debfx> when built with libgamin a gam_server process is autostarted
<afiestas> debfx: it should not be needed afaik
<afiestas> KDirWatcher uses inotify (or whatever is new) 
<debfx> does that also work with nfs?
<afiestas> mmm dunno, it depends on what nfs does kernel-wise
<afiestas> if nfs trigger a inotify even, then yes
<debfx> ok thanks, I'll keep it disabled for now
<apachelogger> afiestas: don't think so, but you could start one ;)
<apachelogger> afiestas: jono would know if there is any existing though
<debfx> apachelogger: when will we get a good phonon video player?
<debfx> since vlc has a huge memory leak in the pulseaudio plugin I'm stuck with dragon :/
<apachelogger> after gsoc
<apachelogger> Internal Server Error \o/
<apachelogger> this is rather silly
<yofel> use smplayer?
<apachelogger> yofel: how is that a good player exactly?
<yofel> well, it's better than dragon, and vlc get's on my nerves sometimes
<apachelogger> how is it better than dragon?
<debfx> does it support cropping and seek shortcuts (like alt+left/right in vlc)?
<yofel> yep, and dragon can't increase the volume to > 100% which is sometimes a bit too silent on my notebook
<yofel> in mplayer it's just up/down/left/right though
<apachelogger> afiestas: https://bugs.launchpad.net/lightdm/+bug/593497
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 593497 in Light Display Manager "Make KDE greeter" [Wishlist,In progress]
<apachelogger> we should poke david
<afiestas> I'm reading right now a pdf about consolekit..
<afiestas> I have been hacking a little bit on it, so far I got "Session listing" working, but haven't be able to switch to another user for example
* apachelogger changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: UDS session leads plz compile a todo list for your sessions!!! | Merges https://merges.ubuntu.com/main.html | Oneiric open for development | UDS: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Specs/UDS-O | Council elections: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2011-May/005170.html
<afiestas> oooooo mmmmm ggg
<afiestas> Mr.Edmundson on lightdm .d
 * afiestas smiles :D
<apachelogger> ^^
 * apachelogger notes that some session notes are pretty crappy
 * afiestas will try to get something working for within this week
<apachelogger> we need to do a how-to-take-proper-notes training
<apachelogger> afiestas: :O coooool
 * afiestas thinks that would be awesome having the printer applet as a plasmoid
<afiestas> apachelogger: he plans to start working again on the kde greeter once tp is released
<afiestas> :)!
<ScottK> tp?
<afiestas> telepathy
<afiestas> (kde)
<ScottK> Ah.
<afiestas> btw, I've been using raster since yesterday, so far no problems
<afiestas> with Qt 4.7.something
<ScottK> ETOOMANYACRONYMS
<ScottK> I heard kwin supports raster now.
<afiestas> xD
<apachelogger> afiestas: so, he will start working in 5 years? :P
<afiestas> ScottK: yes, is what I wanted to test :p
<ScottK> apachelogger: He said released, not working.
<apachelogger> afiestas: you should try plasma-netbook && rekonq, that is one combination I usually got funny rendering problems
<apachelogger> might have been kwin related though
<apachelogger> ScottK: right ^^
<afiestas> kde-telepathy is working for me
<ScottK> Please let this election thing be over soon.  Being subscribed to kubuntu-users hurts.
<afiestas> Quintasan:  saw it :p
<apachelogger> is it just me or is the kubuntu-web-shortcuts pkg actually not generating useful packages?
<apachelogger> !info kubuntu-web-shortcuts
<ubottu> Package kubuntu-web-shortcuts does not exist in natty
<apachelogger> interesting
<apachelogger> alrighty
<yofel> nope, but we still have kubuntu-konqueror-shortcuts in oneiric for some reason
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: ping ping ping ping ping ping ping ping ping
<yofel> ^^
<apachelogger> changelog has
<apachelogger> kubuntu-konqueror-shortcuts (11.04ubuntu1) natty; urgency=low
<apachelogger> AND
<apachelogger> kubuntu-web-shortcuts (11.04ubuntu1) natty; urgency=low
<yofel> lol
<apachelogger> whether that makes sense or not I'll leave up for discussion, but IMHO that is just bogus
<apachelogger> secondly the whole bugger is not uploaded
<apachelogger> thrid the packaging building is defunct because there is no install file
<CIA-51> [kubuntu-web-shortcuts] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110516125310-6py44eul8gntlfo3 * (5 files in 3 dirs) * Add udsnotes - access meeting notes from UDS * Fix package building (add install file)
<afiestas> apachelogger: eduard seems to be full in on lightDM :)
<CIA-51> [kubuntu-web-shortcuts] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20110516125448-p2r76hmecftieur5 * debian/changelog releasing version 11.10ubuntu1
<apachelogger> afiestas: lets poke ossi then
 * ScottK recommends a very long stick for that.
 * afiestas goes afraid to the airport before having to poke ossi :p
<afiestas> see you in 5h or tomorrow, cyap!
<afiestas> (btw, budapest rocks, :p)
<apachelogger> Nightrose: do you still have the LPSD?
<Nightrose> always
<apachelogger> Nightrose: we might need that one soonish
<apachelogger> mhhh
 * apachelogger can continue work on todo compliation now that he has a udsnotes shortcut ^^
<ScottK> apachelogger: Do you have a minion that is capable of doing a proper merge for avogadro?
 * apachelogger has no packaging minions except for shadeslayer right now
<apachelogger> ScottK: Quintasan might have
<ScottK> Quintasan: ^^^ ?
<apachelogger> probably at school still
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: if you could add the new doc todo items to https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo/Oneiric that would be awesome
<apachelogger> pending tasks from old todos are marked grey with (SERIESFIRSTLETTER) before the task description
<JontheEchidna> bleh, I went from breathing filtered air on the airplane for 7 hours to breathing air with record-high pollen levels back home
<apachelogger> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-o-kubuntu-prelink
<JontheEchidna> I have Ubuallergies
<apachelogger> why exactly is the person who resgistered deactivated?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: oh gee
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: perfect opporunity to write some todo lists :P
<apachelogger> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-o-kubuntu-packaging for example could use that
<JontheEchidna> k
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: btw, how did your lightning talk go?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: there was none
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: way too many people wanted to do lightning talk
<apachelogger> +s
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: should I just cram all 3 sessions-worth of etherpad junk into that one spec?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: yeah
<apachelogger> two was only patch review anyway
<apachelogger> which is already implemented I think
<JontheEchidna> right, we did that during the session
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan is working on sending some of those upstream still
<JontheEchidna> so at best it's "in progress"
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> you could just add a task "send qt patches upstream" and link to the notes
<Quintasan> ScottK: I might have one available
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: btw, lp:kubuntu-web-shortcuts now has udsnotes: which expands to summit.ubuntu.com...
<Quintasan> brr
<Quintasan> What the...
<Quintasan> My expenses mail was not delivered somehow
<Quintasan> @_@
<Quintasan> apachelogger: may I see your expense claim form?
<apachelogger> like I have one?
<JontheEchidna> it's attached to the email titled "IMPORTANT: UDS O Budapest, 9-13 May: FINAL DETAILS"
<apachelogger> oh right
<apachelogger> still xls
<apachelogger> I wonder if this will ever change
<Quintasan> what do I write in there @_@
 * apachelogger has a much improved form btw
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: http://i.imgur.com/PnwuR.png
<JontheEchidna> some of the forms will auto-fill once you put in info
<Quintasan> We can claims shuttles?
<Quintasan> Can I also claim my bus travel to airport?
<JontheEchidna> we were able to last year
<JontheEchidna> at the worst they'll say "we can't expense that" and will ask you to re-email the form without that claimed
<JontheEchidna> "Please ensure you keep all receipts for all transfers and anything else you are claiming for." <-- implies that they are accepting expense reports for travel to/from the airport
<JontheEchidna> though they said that last year too and I never had to send in the receipt
<Quintasan> shit can't find the recipt
<apachelogger> Quintasan: you can claim every travel necessary to getting to the hotel and home again
 * apachelogger is a very cheap lad
<apachelogger> 104 EUR
<JontheEchidna> 94.44 USD in total for me
<apachelogger> Quintasan: e.g. for last UDS I also claimed the ESTA fee
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: that was one cheap flight
<JontheEchidna> oh
<apachelogger> ^^
<JontheEchidna> right, that cost like $900 USD
<apachelogger> see :P
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: what is the additional 94 from though?
<JontheEchidna> that is meal per diems plus the shuttle
<apachelogger> do we actually get per diem for tuesday?
 * apachelogger only ahs one per-diem :(
<apachelogger> I drunk too much to make up for it with one per diem ^^
<Quintasan> hmmmm
<Quintasan> my bus fare to berlin was in Polish złoty
<JontheEchidna> they said that we couldn't do a dinner per diem from monday and friday
<JontheEchidna> and no lunch per diems for monday - friday
<apachelogger> Quintasan: you are claiming in zloty aren't you?
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<apachelogger> I did not eat much on tuesday anyway :P
<JontheEchidna> but if you had dinner on tuesday at that linaro thing I wouldn't think you could claim per diem
<Quintasan> I claimed only shuttlebus fares, 1xlunch 1xdinner
<JontheEchidna> and we can't claim on wednesday since Riddell is going to expense that
<apachelogger> Quintasan: when was the lunch?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: sunday, before you got in
<JontheEchidna> we went to KFC
<apachelogger> one can claim sunday?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I am claiming in złoty, but Bus fare TO Berlin airport was in złoty
<apachelogger> Quintasan: yeah, so?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: in the amt to be reimbursed column of the table: =IF(F16=$E$10,G16,IF(G16>0,G16/$H$10,0))
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: no idea if we can claim for sunday
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: I would think so. They say that you can't claim for monday - friday, and they give an amount for lunch, so one would reason that you can claim for sunday
<apachelogger> if the currency in the currency column is whatever code zloty has, just use that, else calculate HUF to zloty
<apachelogger> ScottK will know
<apachelogger> ScottK: can one claim sunday?
<Quintasan> 187$ with bus to and from airport
<Quintasan> I ain't claiming lunch
<ScottK> One can claim Sunday
<ScottK> One can't claim dinners on days where it was provided.
<ScottK> It looks like we have no/little choice on kdepim.
<ScottK> KDE 4.7 will require shared-desktop-ontologies 0.7 and it doesn't work with kdepim < 4.6.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: ^^^ I think the packaging spec should reflect this.
<JontheEchidna> kk
<steveire> ScottK: imo that needs to be fixed
<ScottK> steveire: That would be nice, but as a downstream we're kind of stuck.  If only there was someone around who was active on kdepim upstream ...
<steveire> If it's a change in kdelibs that makes applications compiled against a previous version, then that's a bug
<ScottK> steveire: Are you subscribed to the KDE packagers list?
<steveire> as far as I can tell it's a kdelibs problem. But I'm not entirely clear on the issue. I'm not, no
<ScottK> Let me find the relevant message.
<steveire> But I think it's generated code, so kdepim 4.6 built against kdelibs46 will run against kdelibs47
<steveire> Which is why I think it's 'technially ok' to some people because it's a grey areas
<steveire> area*
<steveire> The grey area seems to be that building kdepim4.6 against kdelibs4.7 won't work anymore. Is that what packagers would do?
<steveire> I think at the very least, this issue needs to make that grey area black or white from the KDE pov.
<ScottK> steveire: http://paste.kde.org/71773/
<ScottK> "What would packagers do?" - Hope for a patch?
<steveire> I think that was cc'd to kde-pim@ too. I don't know. Did eabstian answer?
<ScottK> Not that I saw on packagers.
<steveire> No, what do packagers do with a kdepim4.6 tarball. Do you usually try to compile it against the latest version of kdelibs47?
<ScottK> Against whatever we have in the archive.
<ScottK> So ~now it'd be against 4.6, but once we get 4.7 in the archive it'll have to build against that.
<steveire> Right. And I think the whole point of 'kdelibs is source/binary compatible for the lifetime of kde4' is to make that possible.
<ScottK> Yep.
<steveire> I'll see if I can find the root of the issue, but not today.
<ScottK> Thanks.
<steveire> Sure.
<bambee> evening
<ScottK> Noon.
<Quintasan> apachelogger: ping
<ScottK> maco: Would you please look into the installer spec and see what seems reasonable for you to take on this cycle?
<maco> ok
<bambee> Is there something to do for oneiric ?
<Quintasan> HURR DURR
<Quintasan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/608498
<Quintasan> why do I get shitload of these?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: pogo
<ScottK> maco: Thanks.
<debfx> is there progress upstream to set $LANG based on the locale kcm settings?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: When we were talking about my plan to get a MPC to my living room you suggested I would rather be interested in upsteam VLC rather than ours, why is that?
<ScottK> agateau: Could you see about getting someone to verify the qt4-x11 memory leak fix with unity-2d that's in natty-proposed?
<agateau> ScottK: yes, will do
<apachelogger> Quintasan: cause ours breaks ever so often
<debfx> because I'd say that is our biggest i18n issue
<ScottK> agateau: Thanks.
<apachelogger> ScottK: was that fabi account deactiavte before? https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-o-kubuntu-prelink
<Quintasan> apachelogger: the problem is that XBMC uses mplayer to play stuff
<apachelogger> Quintasan: so?
<ScottK> apachelogger: No.  It was not.  I guess we scared him off.
<ScottK> apachelogger: How did that discussion go?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: plasma media center will solve all them problems 
<Quintasan> so so, I'd rather use XBMC so my parents don't go "WTF LLINUX MAGIC"
<apachelogger> ScottK: horrible
<Quintasan> +1 on horrible
<apachelogger> Quintasan was running through the room
<ScottK> So should I disapprove the spec then?
<apachelogger> people were talking about all sorts of things
<apachelogger> no one really cared
<ScottK> OK. 
<apachelogger> and the fabi guy also was not terribly interested in commiting to anything IMHO
<apachelogger> ScottK: disapproval seems about right
<apachelogger> also it saves me from writing a todo :P
<bambee> +1
<ScottK> There isn't a "burn with fire" option, but I got as close as I could.
<apachelogger> ScottK: we should take a note to not have random sessions, but instead make people more active throughout the cycle
<Quintasan> +over9000
<ScottK> apachelogger: OK.
<ScottK> I think it was worth a shot.
<apachelogger> that prelink stiff is much more discussable over IRC as basically the discussion without actual information (i.e. research required) was rather moot
<apachelogger> ScottK: yeah, worthwhile experience I'd say
 * apachelogger should write down his thoughts probably
<apachelogger> ScottK, Quintasan, JontheEchidna, rbelem: how did you like the wrap up meetings btw? something we can continue doing?
<ScottK> apachelogger: Yes.
<ScottK> That or have a first thing in the morning 'roundtable' - What most tracks do.
<JontheEchidna> I liked those, since some days I went to other tracks to ensure that they didn't f*** us over
<Quintasan> +1 on roundtable
<JontheEchidna> formally scheduling them next time would be a good idea too
<Quintasan> makes ppl more compelled to show up
<Quintasan> and not pulling a Rodrigo
<JontheEchidna> some mornings it felt like there was little Kubuntu stuff
<apachelogger> jorge said roundtables are usually crapz
<JontheEchidna> then let's not call them roundtables :P
<apachelogger> what we could do is meet between 8:45 and 9 to do that
<ScottK> apachelogger: We should have post-session bar BOF then.
<apachelogger> that way we do not clash with other stuff
<apachelogger> ScottK: would also work
<apachelogger> but definitely we should schedule them
<ScottK> I think it makes more sense to do it end of the day as by the next morning some of the relevant brain cells are missing.
<apachelogger> ScottK: actually I'd prefer it in the evening, that way we still remember things somewhat well, and don't forget useful things due to ballmer's peak implementations ^^
<apachelogger> :D
<ScottK> That's the one spec we got done so far.
<apachelogger> we should do more research next time though
<apachelogger> all we know for sure is that apachelogger approaches ballmer's peak after about 1 glass of soproni 
<apachelogger> and that 2 are too much
 * apachelogger needs to pack for Graz
<padams> hey y'all... long time listener, first time caller
<padams> ?anyone know the status of bug 333944?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 333944 in kdelibs "Kubuntu jaunty: kded4 at 100% of CPU load" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/333944
<ScottK> Hello padams.
<padams> ScottK: hey
<padams> how are you?
<ScottK> Busy.
<ScottK> Looking at http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=178228 it seems some causes are fixed, but others remain.
<ubottu> KDE bug 178228 in kded "kded4 makes high CPU load and hangs ths system on STOP signal" [Crash,New]
<padams> might relate to: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=217364
<ubottu> KDE bug 217364 in kded "KDED4 uses 100% of the cpu if the network backend is not FakeNet" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<ScottK> Yep.
<padams> this is killing me
<ScottK> I don't seem to suffer from it.
<padams> every time i disconnect from vpn i hit this
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> padams: what sorta vpn?
<padams> apachelogger: hey dude, openvpn
<padams> what's weird is that i am sure i wasn't getting this just a few days ago
<padams> maybe i just didn't notice - but it is kinda hard not to notice my laptops fans going mental
<apachelogger> well, it at least supports my theory that it is a module rather than kded4 itsel
<apachelogger> f
 * apachelogger shall try if he can reproduce with vpnc once he is home
<apachelogger> later
<padams> thanks for taking a look
<apachelogger> padams: maybe you could get some debug logs meanwhile?
<padams> from? how?
<apachelogger> just cranck everything up in kdebugdialog then kquitapp kded and start in a terminal
<apachelogger> try to trigger the issue
 * apachelogger now really needs to leave :P
<padams> cheerie bye!
<padams> ok - i am going to play with this and then will come on back later sometime
 * Quintasan requires moar UDS Photos
<Quintasan> ARRRRRRRRRRRRM
<nigelb> Quintasan: I have a few more pending upload. I'm being lazy
<Quintasan> nigelb: cool, I will be borrowing some to show to my parents
 * Quintasan got a crappy camera
<Quintasan> not taking that one next time
<nigelb> Quintasan: I have a crappy one too :(
<Quintasan> Still better than mine
<Quintasan> with little hand shaking everything is getting blured as hell
<Quintasan> :/
<rbelem> o/
<ScottK> Whoa.  rbelem is awake.
<ScottK> (probably not by now)
<rbelem> ScottK, still awake :-D
 * ScottK reels in shock.
<Quintasan> oh god
<Quintasan> rbelem: \o
<rbelem> :-D
<rbelem> hey Quintasan 
<bambee> when I edit a commit with "git commit --amend -a" , there is an easy way to repush it ?
<bambee> actually it's rejected :\
<rbelem> bambee, add -f
<bambee> are you sure ?
<rbelem> to the push
<bambee> ok
<rbelem> bambee, it will overwrite the HEAD of your remote
<bambee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/608542/ o_O
<bambee> I killed a kitten :'(
<rbelem> ScottK, do you know the names of the two Qt guys that were in budapest?
<ScottK> I don't.
<ScottK> rbelem: Pick from this list: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-o-qt-panel
<rbelem> bambee, are you trying to do that in your branch?
<bambee> rbelem: yes
<bambee> kcm-userconfig it's my repo and Kauth my branch... 
<bambee> I am trying to sync my last commit with the remote branch
<bambee> because I have commited something which should not be 
<bambee> rbelem: http://quickgit.kde.org/?p=kcm-userconfig.git&a=commit&h=ce62aa3b01df2e059ab676239a4a760dd4409316
<rbelem> bambee, how is your git push cmd?
<bambee> I try to revert authdb/pwd.py
<rbelem> thanks ScottK 
<rbelem> :-)
<bambee> my git push cmd ? I just type "git push"
<rbelem> bambee, hum... that's why
<rbelem> bambee, what is the name of you remote?
<rbelem> your*
<bambee> kcm-userconfig.git
<bambee> the push url is "git.k.o/kcm-userconfig.git"
<rbelem> bambee, could you paste your .git/config for me? :-)
<bambee> rbelem: http://paste.ubuntu.com/608547/
<rbelem> bambee, and what's your branch name?
<bambee> KAuth
<rbelem> bambee, paste the output of git branch -a
<Quintasan> I present, The Most Useless Application In C -> http://paste.kde.org/71905
<Quintasan> rbelem: one is Denis ForgotHisSurnameNow
<Quintasan> rbelem: ddenis on #qt-labs
<bambee> rbelem: http://paste.ubuntu.com/608548/
<rbelem> bambee, try git push -f Kauth Kauth
<rbelem> thanks Quintasan :-)
<rbelem> i will leave for some min
<bambee> rbelem: you probably mean "git push -f KAuth KAuth" ? (with "A") :)
<yofel> Quintasan: why are you escaping \\n twice?
<Quintasan> where?
<Quintasan> :O
<yofel> well, the paste has \\n instead of \n, or did the paste do that?
<rbelem> bambee, yup
<bambee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/608559/
<bambee> same with "Kauth"
<bambee> well even git push --help suggests me a "git push --force" in a case like that :\
<saLOUt> apachelogger: would you be so nice to package my first app for me? I am not a ubuntu nor debian user...
<saLOUt> apachelogger: Its about this: http://salout.github.com/blog/2010/12/18/announcing_kubeplayer.html
<saLOUt> source code here: https://projects.kde.org/projects/playground/multimedia/kubeplayer/repository
<seaLne> did ubuntu really change the default of ncurses to a pink background? just blinded while upgrading a server to natty
<ScottK> seaLne: aubergine.
<seaLne> pink
<ScottK> It's changable.
<ScottK> In Kubuntu it's blue.
<seaLne> this was on server
<ScottK> Mine is the same way.
<seaLne> seems like a stupid and pointless change to me
<ScottK> You'll get no argument from me.
<bambee> there is plymouth on ubuntu server ?
<ScottK> Sure.
<bambee> (assuming you use ubuntu server)
<seaLne> i've been used to blue ncurses for about 15 years
<seaLne> before that it was white
<ScottK> It does I/O parallelization in addition to the display stuff it does.
<ScottK> seaLne: I'd go ask kirkland in #ubuntu-server how to put it back.  It's his change.
<apachelogger> saLOUt: I already have one :P
<apachelogger> had one 1 minute after you left yesterday
<apachelogger> anyhow
<saLOUt> ah. Do you have a link? Can I .just throw it into opensuse buildservice?
<apachelogger> saLOUt: generally it is much appreciated to have actual release tarballs
<apachelogger> you can use the releaseme script from KDE 
<apachelogger> on an unrelated matter
<apachelogger> me laptop is back \o/
 * apachelogger stresstests
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<apachelogger> saLOUt: if you did a release we could just upload it to ubuntu directly :P
<saLOUt> apachelogger: The app crashes on a regular basis (when you try to watch a youtube video from sony in germany for instance
<apachelogger> should be fixed then ^^
<apachelogger> lemme get my equipment set up again, just moved through half of austria
<saLOUt> Its a nice toy for developers (I hope for contributions).
<saLOUt> apachelogger: can you paste me your deb config file?
<apachelogger> saLOUt: btw, every source file must have an appropriate copyright/license header
<apachelogger> + a copy of your license must be distributed along the source
<apachelogger> your license = the license of your choice :)
<saLOUt> apachelogger: I have a statement it README.rdoc
<apachelogger> not sufficient
<apachelogger> above is obligatory to be properly licensed
<apachelogger> otherwise you are simply not distributing free software
<afiestas> apachelogger: Quintasan ScottK rbelem http://quickgit.kde.org/?p=kde-workspace.git&a=commit&h=b508e6e29274839b8c505b6c5a56f3feed6020f5
<afiestas> the good part of planes with delay :p
<ScottK> Very nice.
<apachelogger> :O
<apachelogger> afiestas is wicked
<apachelogger> afiestas++
<apachelogger> afiestas++
<apachelogger> afiestas++
<apachelogger> afiestas++
<afiestas> and email sent to ossi, hope he's ok with the patch
<afiestas> as far as I can tell everything works, and the patch  is easy enough to be backported to 4.6.X 
 * ScottK suspects afiestas will need flame retardant pants.
<afiestas> nah, he already replied the email (the email was sent but the push failed), he seems ok with the idea more or less :p
<apachelogger> more or less
<apachelogger> ^^
<apachelogger> lolz
 * afiestas has great hopes :)
<afiestas> ScottK: in case you don't know, David Edmunson is working on a KDE Greeter for lightDM :p
<ScottK> I didn't until I read the commit message.  Great news.
<apachelogger> saLOUt: http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/src/kubeplayer/debian/
<saLOUt> apachelogger: thx
<saLOUt> apachelogger: do you tested packaging the app or the app on debian itself?
 * afiestas is updating from 10.10 to 11.04 :p
<apachelogger> saLOUt: I am sorry, but I do not quite understand the question
<apachelogger> afiestas: good luck!
<apachelogger> you will need it :P
<afiestas> apachelogger: my parents laptop was bought with mmm well don't remember
<apachelogger> saLOUt: /usr/share/kde4/apps/kubeplayer/lib/provider/youtube/Youtube.rb:69:in `request_video_url': private method `scan' called for nil:NilClass (NoMethodError)
<saLOUt> apachelogger: you presented me some files with code. Is it working code? Did you test the code to actually package my application?
 * apachelogger blinks
<afiestas> when Dell sold devices in the website, in that "boom"
<apachelogger> of course I tested it
<saLOUt> ;)
<afiestas> and since then, it has survived all updates :p
<apachelogger> afiestas: oh ^^
<apachelogger> scary
<apachelogger> never seen one of them devices
<saLOUt> saLOUt: what did you do to get this error? Is the app starting at all?
<apachelogger> saLOUt: started -> searched for come on eileen -> double clicked on one window kab000m
<apachelogger> s/window/video
<afiestas> as long as libreoffice, and firefox work, the rest doesn't matter
<afiestas> a well, and Microsoft Skype too :p
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> microsoft skype
<apachelogger> win
<apachelogger> !
<saLOUt> apachelogger: single click is sufficient
<apachelogger> yeah well, crashes every time
<saLOUt> try something from michael jackson
<apachelogger> http://paste.ubuntu.com/608701/
<apachelogger> saLOUt: that does not crash surprising enough
<saLOUt> apachelogger: mj works. That's important.
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> saLOUt: it crashes whenver I click any item except the first one
<saLOUt> ok. I am gonna list "come on eileen" as unsupported ^^
<saLOUt> i searched for "michael .jackson" and first 4 are working fine so far.
<saLOUt> hm
<apachelogger> ScottK: blueprints on kde-devel are the suck IMHO
<saLOUt> apachelogger: thank you so far. I bookmarked the link and will have a deeper look on it tomorrow or so.
<apachelogger> jussi: http://i.imgur.com/rOHtL.png
<apachelogger> mine is superior muhahaha
#kubuntu-devel 2011-05-17
<Riddell> weird e-mail du jour http://paste.kde.org/71977/
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<DarkwingDuck> Riddell: You know it's funny... Because while there are a few trials with Linux I have had a helluva time with windows on my mothers laptop. There was no drivers dick for it and it took me close to 30 hours to download and install the drivers *just* to get it to work. So, I guess it's a matter of perspective.
<DarkwingDuck> Riddell: RE to that intereting email
<Riddell> DarkwingDuck: Juan.A.Soler @team.telstra.com  if you want to send the guy a reply :)
<DarkwingDuck> LOL
<DarkwingDuck> I just might.
<DarkwingDuck> Because side by side with each installer disk Linux is MUCH more out of the box user friendly
<ScottK> apachelogger: ?
<c2tarun> I got this error while running cmake. http://paste.kde.org/72019/ can anyone please tell me name of the packages required?
<JontheEchidna> that's not a failure
<JontheEchidna> if it's failing, the relevant info is elsewhere
<DarkwingDuck> Hey guys
<ScottK> apachelogger: Reading the packagers list you should be explaining to the kdegames people about phonon.
<DarkwingDuck> srr
<DarkwingDuck> j
<DarkwingDuck>                                                                                                                                                     
<DarkwingDuck> jty
<DarkwingDuck>  
<DarkwingDuck> Wow, kids again.
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger: Is there a GUI frontend for meinproc4?
<tazz> DarkwingDuck: why would you need that?
<DarkwingDuck> tazz: for another project where the people involved are not CLI savvy at all.
<tazz> DarkwingDuck: iirc all i use meinproc4 is like "meinproc4 index.docbook"
<DarkwingDuck> Yeah, I was looking at that.
<tazz> i dont remember ever using meinproc for anything else.
<DarkwingDuck> Shouldn't be hard to write a Qt or Python interface for it.
<tazz> DarkwingDuck: yes it should not be hard. 
<DarkwingDuck> Actually, it would make a good first project for me. :)
<tazz> :)
<tazz> i think thats why no one has created a gui for it. Maybe because its not needed.
<DarkwingDuck> Yeah, i know it's not needed for mainstream but, this project... yeah...
<DarkwingDuck> I might take it a couple steps further.
<DarkwingDuck> I might incorperate HTML2DocBook with it too
<eMyller> yofel_: ping
<eMyller> well, i've got some info about the kded-dbus-networking craziness
<eMyller> a workaround, actually. maybe this could be helpful for finding a solution, too.
 * eMyller finally has his natty usable
<eMyller> sad it has to be tricky.
<steveire> ScottK: http://thread.gmane.org/gmane.comp.kde.devel.core/70072
<dpm> hi agateau, Riddell, is any of you guys going to the Qt Contributors Summit (http://is.gd/jwq3Pn)?
<Riddell> not me
<agateau> dpm: I asked to go, haven't received Nokia answer yet
<dpm> agateau, ok, Adam Weinrich, the Nokia guy at UDS was asking who was coming, so I'll let him know you've applied
<dpm> let me ask Kaleo too
<agateau> dpm: ok, thanks
<dpm> no worries :)
<padams> moin moin
<padams> apachelogger: ping
<didrocks> dpm: I'll maybe come as well
<dpm> hey didrocks, I didn't even know you were on this channel :) Ok, let me send you an e-mail as well
<dpm> thanks for the heads up!
<didrocks> dpm: thanks for managing this :)
<dpm> no worries :)
<dpm> is anyone else from the Kubuntu/Qt community attending the Summit?
<jussi> which summit ?
<jussi> dpm: ^^
<dpm> jussi, [11:21] <dpm> hi agateau, Riddell, is any of you guys going to the Qt Contributors Summit (http://is.gd/jwq3Pn)?
<jussi> dpm: Im not, but I do know the Qt guy who was at UDS, ddenis, is going. 
<dpm> ok
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: khc
<apachelogger> padams: pong
<apachelogger> ScottK: why is that?
<padams> apachelogger: hey, got the debugging output from kded4 when disconnecting from the VPn causes 100% cpu use... what do you want me to do with it?
<apachelogger> ScottK: and my blueprints complaint was bogus ... it should have been blueprints on kubuntu-devel are the suck
<apachelogger> (i.e. blueprints for which kubuntu members is assignee or something)
<apachelogger> padams: paste or send it to apachelogger@ubuntu.com
<padams> alrighty - will mail it
<padams> apachelogger: ok - coming at you. this log starts with me invoking kded4 from the cli and ends with it eating cpu when i disconnected from the VPN
<apachelogger> not much usefulness
<padams> that's what i figured
<apachelogger> perhaps we'll need callgrind or cachegrind to help
 * apachelogger is pretty sure applying either on kded4 will not work by default thanks to runtime library loading etc.
<didrocks> I'm quite lost in process as there is not anymore ninja team. What's the workflow/process to update something in the stack nowdays? (for instance, let's see I want to give an itch at qtcreator)
<apachelogger> sure there are ninjas
<didrocks> oh, I was thinking it was not the case anymore, maybe reading blog post too late isn't a good idea :)
<didrocks> but for instance, for qt/qtcreator, does that follow the same policy (as it doesn't follow the same schedule than kde)
<apachelogger> didrocks: there is no policy behind ninjas, except that coherent products are released as such to the archive :P
<apachelogger> didrocks: anyhow, just check if the package has a packaging branch for kubuntu-packagers, use that if there is one
<didrocks> apachelogger: is there a wiki page to declare I'm working on <component> ?
<didrocks> ok, nice, let me see :)
<apachelogger> otherwise completely normal
<didrocks> apachelogger: thanks, let me have a look
<apachelogger> didrocks: components that tend to have plenty of people work on them have packaging branches for exactly that reason :)
 * apachelogger thinks creator doesn't have one
<apachelogger> so.... we have todo for accessibility, community, council, defaults, documentation, filesharing 
<apachelogger> meh, installer next :S
<didrocks> apachelogger: yeah, as we do for ubuntu-desktop :)
<didrocks> apachelogger: so, confirmed, nothing for creator, let me do a traditional update then
<apachelogger> maco, afiestas: would one of you maybe like to write a todo for/from the kubuntu installer session?
<apachelogger> didrocks: are you fixing jono's designer-no-starting bug? ^^
<didrocks> apachelogger: I didn't see that bug, can you pastebin the discussion?
<apachelogger> oh, he posted it somewhere on identi.ca
<didrocks> (is it the grey "design" icon?)
<didrocks> let me look, I'm not a twitter/identica addict :)
<apachelogger> I believe it just didn't want to start
<apachelogger> didrocks: http://identi.ca/notice/73580875
 * apachelogger just came to experience that jono is quite the replymaster on identi.ca ^^
<didrocks> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtcreator/+bug/752713
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 752713 in qtcreator (Ubuntu) "Can't access Qt creator design mode" [Undecided,New]
<didrocks> just found it :)
<didrocks> apachelogger: right, I found it on page 3… only in one day :)
<didrocks> let me dive into the issue, i was thinking it was disable for 2.1 and enabled in 2.2
 * apachelogger finishes compiling the mobile todo from uds \\o/
<apachelogger> didrocks: depends on the kind of designer
<apachelogger> the qml designer was disabled for 2.1 most definitely
<didrocks> I think Jono is speaking about the qml one
<didrocks> if you are in a qml project, I think that qml designer should be trigger, if you are in a qt project, qt designer should be, isn't it?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> depends on the file that current has focus
<apachelogger> *currently
<apachelogger> is it a qt ui file then qt designer kicks in, is it qml you get the qml code and the option to switch into the designer
<didrocks> ok, so s/project/file
<apachelogger> aye
<apachelogger> one can have projects with both :P
<didrocks> ok, I'll have a look :)
<apachelogger> didrocks: could you work more often on qt/kde stuff, I fear I might get lonely with Riddell around in the mornings ^^
<apachelogger> oh, groovy, lightdm session has action items \o/
<didrocks> apachelogger: right, that's why I stepped up on this :)
<didrocks> apachelogger: I'll try Qt first, one step after another ;)
<didrocks> hence my question about policy/process if any :p
<apachelogger> awesome :D
<didrocks> apachelogger: btw, I remember some years ago about awesome graphics of packages and dependencies for Qt/KDE in the wiki, are they still around?
<apachelogger> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/Ninjas/
<apachelogger> eh
<apachelogger> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/Ninjas/DependencyGraph
<didrocks> excellent thanks!
<apachelogger> then again, that ninjas page holds all the stuff worth documenting (like kde l10n building and whatnot)
<didrocks> nothing similar for Qt?
<didrocks> yeah, I'll give them a look again :)
<apachelogger> didrocks: no, but feel free to create one ;)
 * apachelogger imagines getting the scope right for Qt might be a problem...
<apachelogger> then again with Qt 5's modularization we'll need one for sure
<didrocks> yeah, maybe best to wait for the Qt5 reorganization, seems it's getting slowly in shape :)
<apachelogger> <----------------------------------------- Blame Harald for leaking KDnity screenshots -- blame Jussi for making them.
<apachelogger> Quintasan_: might I just say.... jussi leaked them before me!
<apachelogger> only he did it to the wrong target audience (twitter)
<jussi> BWAAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAH
<apachelogger> who want's to write a todo for ballmer's peak?
<apachelogger> IMHO we should have some action items to prepare for next UDS
<apachelogger> actually valuable research output this time around seems rather low
<apachelogger> Martyn's idea of asking random not-so-trivial programming questions seemed jolly useful
<jussi> apachelogger: would it not be more awesome to ask people to write something useful and then we can see which one codes the most awesome stuff? :D
<apachelogger> awesome != good programming
<apachelogger> e.g. plasma :P
<apachelogger> just kidding
<apachelogger> jussi: the thing is... if you have short but tricky programming questions the time it takes you to think up a sane solution is a good indication about proximity to ballmer's peak
<jussi> fair point
<apachelogger> I think what we should at least find out next time is: does ballmer's peak actually relate to the amount of alcohol in the blood, or rather the amount in relation with something else
<apachelogger> jussi: btw, do you happen to know what the tags at the beginning of the etherpad pages are for?
<jussi> apachelogger: so you can see all of the etherpads by group. dont ask me how though
<apachelogger> ^^
<apachelogger> IMHO someone shoudl hack into etherpad and make it more integrated
<jussi> apachelogger: they hack lots already... :P 
<apachelogger> jussi: where does one report bugs? ^^
<apachelogger> wtf
<apachelogger> we still have todos postponed from karmic :O
<apachelogger> and one of them is even sorta related to me
<apachelogger> SCARY!
<jussi> apachelogger: get on it!!!! :D
<jussi> btw http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f3Xwta_XIJo&feature=player_embedded
<jussi> AWESOME!
<apachelogger> there was some tricky stuff involved
<apachelogger> can't remember what exactly was stopping the show
<apachelogger> something with the existing implementation not being cross-desktopy or something
<apachelogger> *shrug*
 * apachelogger thinks zenity and kdialog should merge into one thing with multiple faces
<apachelogger> jussi: do you know whether sunday is claimable btw?
<jussi> apachelogger: not sure - they said 3 days were claimable - 2 for us as Riddell paid that one day. 
<apachelogger> maybe tuesday
 * apachelogger writes mail to marianna
<apachelogger> jussi: do we have a python minion at hand?
<jussi> apachelogger: dont think so
<apachelogger> meh
<apachelogger> rgreening: maybe you have time? :)
<apachelogger> there were times when you just needed to say python in here and people were jumping at you
<jussi> apachelogger: you are a attitude influencer, and your hate of python has driven many of them away. 
<apachelogger> I am not saying it is a bad thing :P
<apachelogger> just pointing it out
<apachelogger> oh amichair!
<apachelogger> amichair: pling pling
<apachelogger> amichair: mvo would like ot have https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/software-properties/dbusworker for oneiric, but there are still plenty of todos ... basically it is just creating a dbus interface for polkit usage so that software-properties does not need to be run as root
<QuintasanDroid> shadeslayer: ping
<apachelogger> QuintasanDroid: do you have a pyth0rn minion possibly?
<QuintasanDroid> hmmm, I'll ask Matheww later
<QuintasanDroid> he expressed intrest in fixing printer magic
<QuintasanDroid> shadeslayer: what was the name of the tablet for 100€€€€€€€€€€
<Tm_T> agateau: have I told already how much I love you?
<QuintasanDroid> with monochromatic display
<agateau> Tm_T: I don't think so :)
<Tm_T> agateau: plasma-widget-menubar rocks, I
<Tm_T> I've been missing that kind of functionality for some time now
<apachelogger> !info kde-config-grub2
<ubottu> kde-config-grub2 (source: kcm-grub2): Configuration module for the GRUB2 bootloader. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.0-0ubuntu1 (natty), package size 37 kB, installed size 236 kB
<apachelogger> nice
<QuintasanDroid> hmm
<QuintasanDroid> we dont want it by defauly, do we?
<dpm> hey Kubuntu people, we're testing language packs, and it seems most of the teams are testing the Ubuntu but not the Kubuntu ones. Would anyone be up for testing Kubuntu translations and leave feedback as per the instructions on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/LanguagePackUpdatesQA ?
<apachelogger> QuintasanDroid ^
<apachelogger> neversfelde ^
<maco> apachelogger: yeah i told scott i'd do it. just havent yet
<apachelogger> ok
<didrocks> apachelogger: FYI, fabo has an updated qtcreator package, I'll just resync it tomorrow
<apachelogger> awesome
<keffie_jayx> hello all, I checked some of the sessions for UDS and I must say, you guys rock :)
<keffie_jayx> I wanna help out some more with the documentation on the wiki this cycle and probable help out with testing and packaging a bit
<jjesse> keffie_jayx you need to talk to DarkwingDuck as he heads up the documentation
<keffie_jayx> jjesse: well I have checked out the sessions results and actions, I am unsure if there is a particular mailing list though
 * keffie_jayx checks
<apachelogger> rbelem, jussi, Quintasan_, ScottK, afiestas: I just asked marianna about per diem ... if you had lunch and/or dinner on sunday you are entitled to claim th per diem for both ... if you did *not* attend the linaro showcase you can claim tuesday dinner ... those who did not join riddell on wednesday for dinner are entitled to claim per diem for that ... everyone is entiteled to claim dinner per diem for thursday (unless someone from 
<apachelogger> canonical was buyin and stuff)
<jussi> apachelogger: thanks
<ScottK> apachelogger: Thanks.
<afiestas> well, I will donate my launch to canonical xD
 * afiestas is lazy even to do that :p
 * rbelem hugs apachelogger 
<rbelem> :-)
<apachelogger> ScottK: do you have time to prescreen a UDS blog post?
<ScottK> apachelogger: No.  I'm actually in a $WORK meeting pretending to pay attention at the moment and I can only take the pretending so far.
<apachelogger> ^^
<apachelogger> kk
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna:  I just asked marianna about per diem ... if you had lunch and/or dinner on sunday you are entitled to claim th per diem for both ... if you did *not* attend the linaro showcase you can claim tuesday dinner ... those who did not join riddell on wednesday for dinner are entitled to claim per diem for that ... everyone is entiteled to claim dinner per diem for thursday (unless someone from canonical was buyin and stuff)
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: also, do you have time to prescreen a blog post?
<amichair> apachelogger: plong
<shadeslayer> Quintasan_: pong
<shadeslayer> Quintasan_: you mean 100 USD?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: Android sucks monkey balls
 * afiestas never finds how to sign up on kubuntu wiki
<shadeslayer> Quintasan_: lol ... i forgot the name
<afiestas> aaaaaaaaaaah this little rectangle in the top-left corner
<afiestas> now I see :D
<apachelogger> #usabilityfail
<apachelogger> amichair: whatever I wrote before
<QuintasanDroid> dpm: cool, once I get home I can coduct some testing
<afiestas> oneiric is going to package 4.7, right?
<QuintasanDroid> apachelogger: when approx. todo will be ready?
<apachelogger> read yer mail!!!!
<dpm> Quintasan, excellent. btw, did everything work with your re-addition to the Polish translation team?
<apachelogger> who wants to be nice enough to prescreen a blog post???? :P
<apachelogger> afiestas: yes
<QuintasanDroid> afiestas: yes, we will merge with Debian and then base 4.7 packaging on that
<apachelogger> afiestas: .2 to be precise
<QuintasanDroid> dpm: I was added back, I shall blame Launchpad for emails not apparently reaching Tomasz
<dpm> Quintasan, why Launchpad? Did you not e-mail him yourself?
<apachelogger> lunchpad - mails omnomnom
<QuintasanDroid> dpm: thanks, I noted down his email so in case something like that happens again I will email him directly
<shadeslayer> QuintasanDroid: Noteslate
<shadeslayer> QuintasanDroid: and its 100 USD
<QuintasanDroid> shadeslayer: already found it, I know it is USD but my droid is retarded and by longpress on € it thinks I want tons of € signs
<shadeslayer> hehe
<shadeslayer> QuintasanDroid: i have a very minimal android build and even then it doesn't work like its supposed to
<QuintasanDroid> lol
<QuintasanDroid> android magic
<QuintasanDroid> its good but some nitpicks make it awful to use sometimes
<apachelogger> me kernel is not bootin;
<QuintasanDroid> fix it
<QuintasanDroid> then
<apachelogger> Nightrose: ping
<shadeslayer> QuintasanDroid: i boot it and i keep seeing the bootsplash ....
<Nightrose> apachelogger: pong
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: sure
<QuintasanDroid> dpm: well, I used Launchpad to email him thinking that mail have to reach him when he is managing our team
<apachelogger> Nightrose: do you have time to presecreen a blog post?
<shadeslayer> QuintasanDroid: and then i have to turn off the screen and turn it on again ... horrible ...
<QuintasanDroid> dpm: But it is Lunchpad as apachelogger pointed out - mails omnomnom
<Nightrose> apachelogger: i have a telco in a few mins
<QuintasanDroid> shadeslayer: Thats android for you
<apachelogger> Nightrose: ok
<shadeslayer> QuintasanDroid: indeed ...
<QuintasanDroid> lets make sure that Kubuntu Active is better
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: a mail was deliviered to your online inbox
<JontheEchidna> k
<dpm> QuintasanDroid, it should have reached him, I don't know what went on there. But in any case, I always e-mail people directly, since I want to have record in my sent folder on when I e-mailed someone
 * apachelogger notes that the name kubuntu active is not yet final
<apachelogger> not even close
<QuintasanDroid> apachelogger: blog post prescreening?
<apachelogger> it actually has a todo item to figure out the name
<QuintasanDroid> is it long?
<shadeslayer> QuintasanDroid: yeah ...  ARM + Plasma Active + Kubuntu is going to be my focus next cycle hopefully
<apachelogger> 711 words
<ScottK> apachelogger: We need to schedule a KC meeting to review/approve the specs.  Presumably 5/30 or later.
<QuintasanDroid> Cool
 * QuintasanDroid is all for Kubuntu Active
<QuintasanDroid> sounds more sophisticated than Kubuntu Mobile
<shadeslayer> yeah
<apachelogger> ScottK: my council membership expires 2011-05-31 :P
<QuintasanDroid> lol
<shadeslayer> plasma active looks better too :P
<ScottK> Right.
<QuintasanDroid> apachelogger: you actually get to have a voice in that :P
<apachelogger> ScottK: why not before end of may?
 * QuintasanDroid just figured out he only has two tests to write
<ScottK> I thought it would make sense for the new council to approve stuff, but I'm not wedded to it.
<QuintasanDroid> +1 for new council making decisions
<apachelogger> ScottK: well, there are arguments for old council and for new council I suppose
<apachelogger> + 1/2 of the council doesnt change anyway ^^
<QuintasanDroid> brb
<ScottK> $SOMEONE should schedule something.
<apachelogger> ScottK: let us let the $SOMEONE decide ;)
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: I submitted feedback through that feedback submittal thing
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: read is good enough, coherent and whatnot?
<apachelogger> interesting etc.
<apachelogger> magic 
<apachelogger> butterflies
<ScottK> apachelogger: Looks like Debian is about to upload 4.6.3 to Unstable.
<Quintasan_> \o/
<Quintasan_> As I expected
<Quintasan> apachelogger: oh cool stuff about Sunday lunch
<afiestas> where I can find the notes of https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-o-lightdm ?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: yus
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: Do you remember how much approx was it for KFC's bucket?
<apachelogger> afiestas: eh
<apachelogger> afiestas: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-o/meeting/desktop-o-lightdm/
<apachelogger> also... bzr branch lp:kubuntu-web-shortcuts && cd kubuntu-web-shortcuts && sudo make install && kbuildsycoca4
<apachelogger> then you can use udesnotes:desktop-o-lightdm in krunner
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: 2100?
<JontheEchidna> it was a lot of chicken
<JontheEchidna> you claim the whole per diem though, no matter what you spent
<Quintasan> 2500?
<JontheEchidna> yeah, that's the whole per diemd
<JontheEchidna> -d
<Quintasan> cool
 * Quintasan sends fixed Expenses Form
<apachelogger> !info libnl-dev
<ubottu> libnl-dev (source: libnl): development library and headers for libnl. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1-6 (natty), package size 24 kB, installed size 300 kB
 * apachelogger waves fist
<apachelogger> !info libnl1
<ubottu> libnl1 (source: libnl): library for dealing with netlink sockets. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1-6 (natty), package size 116 kB, installed size 352 kB
<apachelogger> hm
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Can I add Project Neon stuff to our main Todo list?
 * Quintasan is too lazy to maintain two lists
<apachelogger> padams, ScottK: I believe the kded4 load comes from a bug in libnl
<ScottK> Oohh.  Nice.
<apachelogger> http://i.imgur.com/rP60S.png
<apachelogger> 208,820,950 function calls seem way too many
<apachelogger> especially considering that qstrcmp only got 1,000,000
<padams> yes, that does seem somewhat excessive :)
<ScottK> Looks like upstream has no bug tracker.
<ScottK> Likely that means the software is perfect.
<padams> there are only 2 bugs in launchpad
<padams> neither of which "feel" like they are related
<Quintasan> 208,820,950
<Quintasan> WTF
<Quintasan> IT'S A FEATURE
 * Quintasan goes to mow the lawn
 * padams is not entirely sure what Quintasan is trying to say
<Quintasan> padams: 208,820,950 calls to libnl
<Quintasan> it's like
<Quintasan> WOAH, why so many?
<padams> ah
<apachelogger> the issue must be in update-connectivity of ntrack-libnl1.so
<apachelogger> it is responsible for all calls to the function it would appear
<apachelogger> ScottK:  * Copyright (C) 2009,2010  Alexander Sack <asac@jwsdot.com>
<apachelogger> I think we might be able to hunt down that developer :P
<ScottK> Nice.
<apachelogger> it might be a broken iter actually
<apachelogger> update_connectivity while loops over an iter 2 times, within those loops the ifindex function gets called
<steveire> ScottK: I think the issue with SDO will be fixed by strueg.
<ScottK> steveire: I saw the discussion.  Thanks for taking that one.
<ScottK> one/on
<Quintasan> urgh
<Quintasan> looks like anything will have to wait
<steveire> Sure. strueg needed a bit of a kick anyway. It's not the first time things break like that.
<apachelogger> ScottK, padams: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ntrack/+bug/755608
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 755608 in ntrack "Ntrack dead loop in function get_nl_link_by_index " [High,Fix committed]
 * apachelogger should have looke dfor a bug before firing up gdb ^^
<apachelogger> http://paste.ubuntu.com/609049/
<ScottK> Very good.
<apachelogger> basically that loop would never ever terminate
<apachelogger> ScottK: now you just need to poke asac to SRU this asap :P
<ScottK> apachelogger: For asac values of 'P' tend to be very large.
<apachelogger> s/asap/right now :P
<padams> it would make at least one kubuntu user just that little bit happier :D
<ScottK> Could someone who is having this problem please file (or point me to) a bug against Ubuntu libnl with a test case for how to reproduce this?
<ScottK> Looking into it, but need the bug.
<apachelogger> ScottK: the bug is in ntrack, not libnl
<ScottK> Right.
<ScottK> Bug against that.
<apachelogger> ScottK: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ntrack/+bug/755608
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 755608 in ntrack (Ubuntu) "Ntrack dead loop in function get_nl_link_by_index " [Undecided,New]
<ScottK> Thanks.
<apachelogger> Added steps to reproduce as comment + a callgrind log with 48 million calls to proof the awfulness ;)
<ScottK> ;-)
<ScottK> padams: I just uploaded a test package to my PPA.  Once it's built, you can test and verify this fixes it.  If it does, I'll upload it to the archive.
<padams> alrighty - let me know when it is ready and i will go right ahead
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: maybe I should add pictures to the blog post?
<apachelogger> ScottK: do you have time to read yet? :P
<ScottK> apachelogger: No.  Meeting is all day.
<apachelogger> meetings--
 * apachelogger starts writing a blog post about daily wrap up meetings at uds
<ScottK> padams: https://launchpad.net/~kitterman/+archive/ppa <-- It's there.  There is also a test Qt package in there, so just take the nettrack update.
<padams> alrighty - thanks
<apachelogger> who is around and has time to read a blog post before I hit the publish button?
 * apachelogger grumps and publishes
 * ScottK prepares to flame.
<apachelogger> http://apachelog.wordpress.com/2011/05/17/kubuntu-11-10-sneak-peak/
<debfx> apachelogger: what are those low fat kde settings?
<apachelogger> debfx: down with nepomuk, down with akonadi, down with kded modules for no good reason, down with pointless autostart apps
<padams> ScottK: works perfectly! :D
<ScottK> padams: Please mark that in the bug.  I'll upload.
<padams> alrighty
<debfx> apachelogger: for the mobile edition?
<bambee> evening
<apachelogger> debfx: every edition
<apachelogger> the idea is to have an additional package which will allow you to go low fat if you want to
<apachelogger> embedded setups of course have most the junk by default
<ScottK> padams: Uploaded.
<padams> cool
<debfx> aha, kubuntu-default-settings-low-fat ^^
<jussi> kubuntu-default-settings-apachloggers-diet :P
<bambee> or kubuntu-default-settings-light ^^
<apachelogger> nah, just call it kubuntu-low-fat and have the settings in there
 * jussi prods apachelogger's pm
 * micahg likes the idea of slimming down the desktop as an option
<apachelogger> also terribly easy to do because it is essentially what we do for mobile anyway
<apachelogger> hrw mentioned that he felt the desktop to become fatter all the time and I was thinking, if we can make the system run on a crappy n900 we should be able to make it run decently on a p3 with 512mb or maybe even less ^^
<bambee> is there an api in kdelibs to compute changes between two files ? (like diff) :P
<apachelogger> bambee: that question is rather fuzzy
<apachelogger> though I wouldn't know anything like that off the top of my head
<apachelogger> bambee: what are you tryig to do?
<bambee> apachelogger: actually all /etc/{passwd,shadow,group} files are entirely read and then entirely wrote. (it's easier like that). I want to compute and apply changes only for shadow, because  read it entirely requires authentication.
<bambee> (and it can be avoided)
<apachelogger> I think you will have to write your own class for that
<bambee> so the idea is to send only changes to the helper, then the helper can read it entirely and compute changes
<apachelogger> it depends on how you handle things internally
<apachelogger> bambee: so the ui reads shadow once computes changes, sends the changes to helper, helper reads file, inserts changes, writes shadow?
<bambee> http://quickgit.kde.org/?p=kcm-userconfig.git&a=blob&h=ad7f0a144d91016b44901720414da0c0c42eb56c&hb=b01cd0d5d73d5c7eb8a82fc7f7f4c843b6fa978b&f=helper/helper.cpp
<apachelogger> bambee: btw you might want to talk to jreznik in #fedora-kde, he might be able to help with a cpp port
<bambee> apachelogger: actually the gui reads shadow. with my changes it won't read it
<bambee> apachelogger: ah ?
<apachelogger> bambee: he did seem interested enough ^^
<bambee> interesting...
<bambee> :)
<apachelogger> bambee: so I still do not quite understand what is read where and how it woudl be written
<bambee> apachelogger: thanks for your help. at least for your contacts
<apachelogger> say you read the shadow, but do not store it internally as text, but instead parse each line into a struct and store that in a qset or qlist or whatever
<bambee> apachelogger: actually everything is read from authdb.pwd when the backend is loaded (when the program starts if you prefer), then everything is changed into a global user list and a global group list
<bambee> on save : everything is wrote
<bambee> the problem: shadow can only be read by root
<apachelogger> so how do you solve that right now?
<bambee> actually I ask the helper to read shadow
<apachelogger> ah, ok, and that is a problem?
<bambee> it's ugly because it requires an authentication for that, which could be avoided
<apachelogger> not necessarily
<apachelogger> you can just have an authless polkit action by default
<apachelogger> (for reading!)
<bambee> when you start the application the user needs to enter a password... I can move the read when it clicks "apply" (so read shadow before saving it)
<bambee> but in this case two passwords will be required o_O
<bambee> when he clicks *
<apachelogger> no, just make it one polkit action :P
<bambee> with a "subaction" , like kcm-kdm does ?
<bambee> so org.kde.kcontrol.userconfig.save will read and save files... :P
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> I mean, save can do that :P
<apachelogger> or you have read but make it authless by default
<apachelogger> (admins can then make it require auth if they wish to)
<apachelogger> s/auth/password dialog popup stuff
<bambee> we're talking about shadow...
<bambee> the shadow file
<apachelogger> so?
<bambee> so no :)
<bambee> the shadow file contains all user passwords...
<apachelogger> fair enough
<bambee> it's only readable by root for a reason, imho
<apachelogger> bambee: so how would you compute the changes?
<apachelogger> I mean, in order for the frontend to tell the helper what to change it needs to know what is there, no?
<bambee> I could compute the changes like kuser. with three lists "add", "del" and "mod"
<bambee> mhhh... I am not sure...
<apachelogger> ohm
<apachelogger> bambee: so you read group and passwd at startup?
<bambee> apachelogger: yes
<apachelogger> but want to read shadow only at write?
<bambee> yes
<bambee> it's ugly ? :D
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> but I do not see the problem :P
<apachelogger> just have a struct { bool dirty; str passwd };
<apachelogger> if dirty is true for a struct user the helper writes the new password
<micahg> isn't there a system library that can be used instead?
<apachelogger> micahg: for what in particular?
<micahg> apachelogger: manipulating the user files
<apachelogger> possibly
<micahg> s/user/credentials/
<kubotu> micahg meant: "apachelogger: manipulating the credentials files"
<bambee> micahg: there is. look at putpwent, putgrent, putspent. however you can just add entries :)
<bambee> you can also get them
<bambee> (fgetspwent for example)
<apachelogger> bambee: that would not help the problem at hand though... as what bambee is trying to do is get the necessary data for a change from a user app to a root helper application via polkit
<apachelogger> eh
<apachelogger> micahg: ^
<bambee> exactly the problem is the same
<micahg> what's the goal of the app?
<apachelogger> micahg: user management
<bambee> micahg: users and groups management
<micahg> sorry, can't think clearly enough ATM
 * apachelogger neither -> high on caffeine :S
<apachelogger> bambee: as I see it, you just need some internal structure to track whether the password was changed and an appropriate new password for the helper to write
 * apachelogger has 9 blog posts in draft state -.-
<jjesse> wow
<bambee> mhhh...
<jjesse> i don't think i've writtne a post in like 6 months
 * apachelogger has drafts older than 6 months! :P
<apachelogger> jjesse: mind that the oneiric todo states blogging as todo item :P
<apachelogger> multiple times :P
<jjesse> nice
<apachelogger> bleh
 * apachelogger hates it when blog writing on caffeine turns into incoherent yadayada
<bambee> apachelogger: wow. A RedHat software engineer. nice :)
<bambee> (there are interesting people working on KDE)
<yofel> eMyller: very late pong
<yofel> let's see if that kded fix helps...
<ScottK> apachelogger: What would you think about packaging kmail (4.4) and kmail2 (4.6) for parallel install and only using 4.6 for new installs or if the user explicitly switches?
<apachelogger> sounds like a good idea, if 4.6 actually works decent enough to be default for anything
<Quintasan> apachelogger: freakin' post something
<apachelogger> post
<apachelogger> Quintasan: what should I be post0ring?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: UDS blog post
<apachelogger> Quintasan: I did
<Quintasan> oh cool
 * Quintasan will write a draft in school tomorrow
<bambee> http://bellard.org/jslinux/ wow o_O
 * Quintasan never understood idea of using js for something like this
 * yofel wonders why we have more blogging 3 times on the community todo list ^^
<apachelogger> http://i.imgur.com/BV29p.png :D
<davmor2> apachelogger: Do you have proof of that above outrageous claim? ;)
<apachelogger> yes
<davmor2> haha
<apachelogger> not due for publishing in at least 24 hours though :P
<davmor2> haha!
<bambee> http://bellard.org/jslinux/ <-- this guy has emulated a x86 in javascript ! OMG o_O
<eMyller> hi all :)
<Quintasan> \o
<eMyller> bambee: i had contact with a guy who was trying to do it (i'm not sure if it's the same person)
<eMyller> i mentioned it at identica and got bashed :P
<bambee> the author is Fabrice Bellard (the qemu leader)
<bambee> :)
<apachelogger> and apachelogger wonders why the qemu arm emulation is so crappy
<eMyller> [14:35:49] <yofel> let's see if that kded fix helps...
<eMyller> what fix?
<yofel> Scott uploaded a patch for ntrack which should fix my freeze I hope
<eMyller> well
<eMyller> i came up with a workaround:
<yofel> bug 755608
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 755608 in ntrack (Ubuntu Natty) "Ntrack dead loop in function get_nl_link_by_index " [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/755608
<eMyller> whenever it freezes, kill plasma-desktop; kill kded4; start kded4 then plasma-desktop
<eMyller> as simple as that
<eMyller> restarting plasma is required for avoiding notifications and other update annoyances
<eMyller> i tried to mess with modem-manager and dbus first; one of these may have something related, but the workaround doesn't involve them
<apachelogger> eMyller: how good is your system?
<apachelogger> cpu/memwise
<eMyller> apachelogger: maverick was a lot lighter and smoother
<apachelogger> that is not why I am asking, you might want to consider turning off desktop effects though 
<eMyller> xorg, kwin and kded4 (when it freezes) eat all my cpus
<apachelogger> right
<apachelogger> step number one deactivate desktop effect
<eMyller> mem is okay, nothing special
<apachelogger> step number two tell apachelogger what sorta cpu you have and how much ram ^^
<yofel> if it matters, kded4 freezes the same on ma atom n270 and my i7 620M
<yofel> s/ma/my
<apachelogger> question is, does it freeze or does it just cause excessive load?
<eMyller> apachelogger: freeze.
<yofel> well, hard to say, I usually don't give it more than a minute or two before I kill it
<apachelogger> eMyller: step number two! :P
<apachelogger> yofel: run it in gdb
<eMyller> apachelogger: after disabling effects, xorg went from ~30 to 5~10
<apachelogger> instead of killing it cancel and get me a backtrace of all threads
<apachelogger> eMyller: yeah, shitty intel graphics driver
<yofel> apachelogger: that gave me a trace from libnm / ntrack, so I hope the ntrack patch helps
<eMyller> apachelogger: and kwin disappeared the cpu eaters list :P
<apachelogger> yofel: most likely same issue then
<eMyller> apachelogger: the one builtin with natty was completely unusable; i'm with the xorg-edgers'
<bambee> Until jreznik is back, Can I help for something ?
<yofel> now I only need someone to fix bug 765516 and I can ditch wvdial
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 765516 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "can't establish a mobile broadband connection using an n900 connected over USB" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/765516
<eMyller> yofel: did you try usb-modeswitch?
<yofel> why should I need that? or what does it do?
<ScottK> apachelogger: Relatively speaking, Intel graphics in Natty is better than Maverick on all systems I've upgraded.
<eMyller> yofel: it makes some usb stuff work like expected
<yofel> eMyller: *shrug* - wvdial doesn't complain, so someone should fix NM to use usb-modeswitch then
<apachelogger> ScottK: broken crap remains broken crap until it becomes usable crap on my scale
<ScottK> Crappage reduction is progress.
<apachelogger> and since I need to fiddle about with settings that threshold is not quite reached yet
<eMyller> yofel: actually, it comes with natty already
 * eMyller just noticed it
 * ScottK doesn't think a non-crap video driver exists.
<yofel> ture
<yofel> *true
<eMyller> unfortunately. :\
<apachelogger> ScottK: by the time crappage is resolved we wil be using wayland
<Daskreech> My 3dfx driver is rock solid I don' know what you are talking bout
<mgraesslin> apachelogger: my fear is that we will be using Wayland before the crappage is resolved :-P
<apachelogger> oh, that is entirely possible
<apachelogger> from one crappage into the next one
 * micahg didn't know 3dfx still existed :D
<mgraesslin> with the advantage that if driver fails on Wayland everything goes *boom* back to login screen
<mgraesslin> micahg: there are I think still drivers around
<yofel> cool
 * yofel wonders if nouveau will be in a usable state for him when we go to wayland...
<mgraesslin> well in a better state than the NVIDIA blob
<yofel> well, as long as kwin doesn't tell me it can't enable like half of the effects with nouveau and nouveau stops giving me GPU lockups I'm happy
<mgraesslin> yofel: I developed the GLES port on nouveau
<apachelogger> oh no, we are all doomed!!!!
<yofel> lol
<apachelogger> someone get this man a panda or a beagle
 * yofel trusts mgraesslin in that regard 11
<yofel> s/11/^^
 * eMyller wonders what's 3dfx
<Quintasan> apachelogger: ping
<apachelogger> Quintasan: hai
<Quintasan> apachelogger: in C
<apachelogger> printf("hello\n");
<eMyller> apachelogger: xorg stays at 10~15% when i use xrender.
<eMyller> open gl has been a pain since maverick :\
<Quintasan> if I do a -> char name[50]; strcpy(name, "Michal"); <-- this will also copy \0 to the end of the array, right?
<eMyller> (maverick is smooth, but has some bugs like the lazy rendering)
<Quintasan> apachelogger: ^ but the rest of the array is just wasted space, isn't it?
<eMyller> natty doesn't have it anymore, but is slow as hell :P
<apachelogger> eMyller: because the intel driver does not actually do opengl for some stuff I understand
<apachelogger> so there is essentially no difference between xrender and opengl for intel as both will render vast amounts of the stuff in the cpu
<eMyller> lol, didn't know
 * Quintasan will try switching to OpenGL render in KWin tomorrow
<apachelogger> Quintasan: yes, "" == { '\0' } and yes, the rest of the space is wasted
<Quintasan> bleh
<Quintasan> sucks,
<Quintasan> how do we deal with all that waste of space?
<apachelogger> we strlen("Michael") and then allocate an appropriately sized char array using malloc()
<Quintasan> this is still build-time decision
<apachelogger> Quintasan: the example there is a bit silly though, as you could simply init the char[] with the value
<Quintasan> can array size be decided at run time?
<Quintasan> oooh
<Quintasan> wit
<apachelogger> Quintasan: not in a standard compliant way
<apachelogger> if you want runtime size you need to malloc the required size
<Quintasan> so like this
<apachelogger> which allocates the memory on the heap
<apachelogger> whereas what you are doing happen on the stack
<Quintasan> 1. user inputs name 2. strlen(name) 3. allocate memory for that with malloc ?
<apachelogger> what you do on the stack must (for the better part) be decdiable at build time
<apachelogger> Quintasan: would be one option
<Quintasan> the thing is, let's say most people have names under 50 characters, if someone has 75 characters in his name then using char[50] would simply crash the application
<Quintasan> so we would most likley want to make the array size a runtime decision, or there is another way of doing it?
<apachelogger> no, runtime is all there is
<Quintasan> oh, so my 3 steps idea is just one way of solving that?
<apachelogger> in Qt there is also qvararraylength or something like that, but that does not help you right now :P
<apachelogger> Quintasan: there are more ways to do input than operating systems ;)
<Quintasan> okay, back to book then
<Quintasan> Thanks
<apachelogger> Quintasan: http://paste.kde.org/72277/ one way of doing it
<Quintasan> oh wait, there is a whole chapter on strings, let's leave that for tomorrow then
<apachelogger> you get char by char and add it to a string, which is allways bulk allocated
<Quintasan> That's the super-safe method
<Quintasan> ?
<apachelogger> e.g. the string initially has an allocation of 64, if we run low on space we alloc another 64 and so on
<apachelogger> Quintasan: it is one of the most lowlevel approaches
<Quintasan> Can one somehow cause overflow with this one?
<apachelogger> no
<Quintasan> :D
<apachelogger> line 21 to 25
<apachelogger> if we run out of memory on the heap we error away
<Quintasan> running out of memory while inputing a name is not most likely to happen :D
<Quintasan> apachelogger: oh gawd, thanks
 * Quintasan goes to pack his books for tomorrow
<Quintasan> see you tomorrow, most likely I will show up in the morning since we don't have physics tomorrow :P
<apachelogger> well, if someone wanted to trigger an overflow to  do evil things they could still do it via the heap, as the stack on most architectures starts at high address and grows downwards, meaning the heap starts at the lowest address and grows upwards, since you'd constantly need to allocate a consistant block of data you might at some point reach the lower end of the stack and if not handled properly the text input could then be written into 
<apachelogger> stack memory
<apachelogger> (assuming the OS does not detect that and shoots the application in the head)
<apachelogger> rather theoretical though as there are multiple factors playing into that
<yuriy_work> upgraded to Natty today. everything went smoothly *thumbs up*
<shadeslayer> seaLne: around?
<Rioting_Pacifist> Where should I voice my oposition to the removing of the altCD ?
<shadeslayer> Rioting_Pacifist: on the mailing list i guess
<shadeslayer> it's still being built, just not for final releases
<ScottK> Rioting_Pacifist: When you do, please explain what your use case is that requires it.
<shadeslayer> i was going to say that ;) ^^
<ScottK> Rioting_Pacifist: It'd also be nice if you'd volunteer to test it if you want it.
<ScottK> shadeslayer: There's lots of stuff you 'were going to do'.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: is there anything i can do in the next 10 minutes?
<shadeslayer> btw what is the state of our Armel packages ? i mean do we check if they build successfully or not?
<apachelogger> triage a bug, translate a couple of strings, write a blog post, write a micro blog post, find out about upstream plans for kmix, find us target devices for kubuntu tablet, 
<apachelogger> ...
<apachelogger> make your choice
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: looking at the sate of armel kde packages right now
<shadeslayer> and looks like everything is properly built
<shadeslayer> no build failiures i mean
<shadeslayer> target device for kubuntu tablet ... hmmm
<shadeslayer> i haz a idea ... one sec
<apachelogger> ok, let me rephrase that
<apachelogger> "find us a sponsor for target devices for kubuntu tablet"
<shadeslayer> ah :P
 * apachelogger shakes his head
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i want to see Kubuntu on this : http://www.notionink.com/design.php
 * apachelogger wants to see Kubuntu on the A380
<Rioting_Pacifist> ScottK: unless I'm mistaken the liveCD contains no debs, so to install a minimal system one has to mess around with chroots and debootstrap. The alternate installCD contains debs and so can be used to recover systems, it makes an easy minimal install base.
<apachelogger> you cannot do minimal installs using the alternate CD, can you?
<apachelogger> I mean unless you fiddle with the d-i
<apachelogger> in which case you might as well mess with the server d-i
<apachelogger> that said you can also mess with the dvd d-i
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i'll talk to my prof who might be able to arrange some devices ....
<Rioting_Pacifist> again it has been a while since i did a fresh install but i belive the kubuntu alt installer has all the debs that a kubuntu install has so you can install offline/quickly aslong as what you install is a subset of kubuntu
<shadeslayer> my dist upgrade is broken :'(
<apachelogger> Rioting_Pacifist: you can install offline from the livecd
<apachelogger> the livcd is nothing more than the extracted debs
<Rioting_Pacifist> apachelogger: you can only install an image of the livecd, you can't install anything but the whole selection
<afiestas> Guys: http://kde.mirror.aussiehq.net.au/stable/kamoso/2.0/src/ :p
<apachelogger> Rioting_Pacifist: that is why the DVD has the debian-installer on board
<apachelogger> afiestas: fake
<afiestas> apachelogger: uh?
<apachelogger> it is austrian, must be fake ^^
<apachelogger> :D :D :D
<afiestas> xD
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: there, 5 minutes to update kamoso
<apachelogger> go!
<afiestas> gogo! :p
<shadeslayer> what about kamoso?
<shadeslayer> oh
<yuriy_work> apachelogger: the airplane?
<shadeslayer> new version?
<shadeslayer> looking
<apachelogger> yuriy_work: yes
<afiestas> shadeslayer: minor update, from RC to final
<shadeslayer> ah thats doable
<afiestas> couple of crashes fixed when using kamoso without webcam 
<afiestas> xd
<Rioting_Pacifist> apachelogger: DVD is big, slow and requires a DVD burner and reader. the alternative CD is useful for recovering broken systems as it has all the debs, the liveCD is useless for anything other than installing/testing. As the debs already exist what is the advantage to removing a useful tool and making users looking for a minimal install go to another distro? 
<apachelogger> I do not quite get that argument
<apachelogger> Rioting_Pacifist: what repairs would you be doing?
<kubu2> Rioting_Pacifist: if you want minimal and able to select then mini.iso or  netboot is for you 
<Rioting_Pacifist> apachelogger:  reinstalling packages due to a broken xorg/kernel/kdm or wifi drivers, It's possible the liveCD is more useful now but I always stick with the alt as I know it has them plug it's been tested for more as a result of using d-i
<Rioting_Pacifist> kubu2: I didn't even realise there was a mini.iso or netboot, they arn't mentioned anywhere on the kubuntu site, plus neither of these have the core kubuntu packages on them in order to repair an install
<apachelogger> Rioting_Pacifist: broken kernel -> you have the old kernel in your grub, xorg is repairable from within the system, so is kdm
<Rioting_Pacifist> apachelogger: Trust me I know how to break a system, i'm sure if xorg is broken due to a driver conflict (I know the radeon drivers are packaged in such a way this can happen) it can leave you without any CLI making it very difficult to repair or perhaps I'd messed the permissions up on my entire / partition ( I know there are other ways to fix that but most need a second pc)
<kubu2> Rioting_Pacifist: bec (I'm guessing) the live cd is  'minimal' to a Kubuntu distro
<apachelogger> Rioting_Pacifist: fglrx?
<kubu2> Rioting_Pacifist: have you heard of the recovery mode boot in grub? It gives you a CLI
<Rioting_Pacifist> apachelogger: no just radeon, the subdrivers don't depend on the ati driver but do provide drivers to xorg
<apachelogger> which for that matter also works when graphics driver is broken
<apachelogger> Rioting_Pacifist: recovery mode is what will work then
<apachelogger> Rioting_Pacifist: ati driver has not seen updates in a release since hardy
<apachelogger> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati
<shadeslayer> okay so i have a oneiric package ... do i backport to natty as well?
<Rioting_Pacifist> apachelogger:  recovery mode will not fix the broken permissions issue, nor afaik will it reinstall the radeon drivers, both these situations (and many more) are however easily fixed using the alt CD
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: sure, why not
<shadeslayer> alright
<apachelogger> Rioting_Pacifist: recovery mode drops you into a root shell, where permission issues are of no concern and gives you the same abilities as you would have with an alternate cd
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: where is the annoy-rick package?
<shadeslayer> oh
<Rioting_Pacifist> apachelogger: it doesn't have the debs, so there is no way to reinstall something that is not in your cache
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/kde-extra/+packages
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: and i think i forgot to copy the akunambol package to your ppa
<apachelogger> Rioting_Pacifist: you do however have network access
 * shadeslayer copies akunambol packages
<kubu2> Rioting_Pacifist: not sure what you are trying to do but when fixing a broken system everything is done by hand, and you can do it with live cd or in the recovery mode
<Rioting_Pacifist> apachelogger: only if 1) I have network access 2) I haven't broken my wifi adapters (which if i removed +x from modprobe i certainly did) 3) know how to connect up to a wireless network with just the CLI
<apachelogger> so you carry the alternate cd around with you everywhere you go?
<apachelogger> if you mess with executability of modeprobe you should know how to get on a network from a terminal.
<kubu2> if you have wireless acess point then why don't you use the ethernet?
<Rioting_Pacifist> kubu2: I'm trying to point out that having all the debs from a default install of kubuntu avalible on once disk in deb format is useful and removing a well tested installer (d-i) isn't going to benefit users
<apachelogger> d-i is not getting removed
<apachelogger> it still is on the dvd
<apachelogger> and as far as recoverability without intarwebs goes, I'd say that dvd is a way better medium than cd anyway
<Rioting_Pacifist> apachelogger: yes, well I don't carry it arround but I always have a copy of altCD in my cd wallet as it is much more useful than the liveCD to fix broken systems
<kubu2> Rioting_Pacifist: not so as it's easy to get the debs once network is set
<apachelogger> as by breaking dependency chains you can rip an even bigger hole in the system
<apachelogger> Rioting_Pacifist: so why don't you have a usb stick with the dvd?
<apachelogger> oh actually
<apachelogger> regarding the highlighted cases ... livecd is better to repair if network is available
<Rioting_Pacifist> kubu2: downloading 700+ mbs of data isn't always easy, nor is using a DVD as not all PCs have modern hardware. 
<apachelogger> because then the executablility of modprobe is not important, nor is knowing how to access the intarwebs from a terminal
<apachelogger> as you can connect using the livcd, chroot into the broken install and fix things comfortably
<kubu2> why 700+mb? just get the debs you need.  Your altCD would be outdated vs. to waht you have installed
<Rioting_Pacifist> apachelogger: a liveCD repair requires chrooting and downloading all the packages again, because the files on the liveCD are useless for anything other than an install. Maybe you guys come from the land of free bandwidth but an altCD has always been a useful tool for me and getting rid of it just because it's not required for luks installation anymore doesn't seem like a good idea
<apachelogger> that is not the reason we want to get rid of it
<apachelogger> we want to get rid of it because no one gives a rats arse about QAing it
<apachelogger> and we do not want to release untested distribution media
<apachelogger> of course the fact that there is no particularly sensible use case around anymore supports the whole idea rather a lot
<apachelogger> to that extent
<apachelogger> Rioting_Pacifist: nothing is stopping you from getting an alternate daily image at release day, or before that and use that
<kubu2> download all pkgs?? looks like you are trying a full install instead of a repair.
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: natty backport in the same ppa
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: natty backport will have to be filed with ubuntu-backports project
<shadeslayer> righto
<apachelogger> nothing I can do about that
<shadeslayer> looking into that
<apachelogger> one-eye-rick package looks good
<apachelogger> -- Installing: /build/buildd/kamoso-2.0/debian/kamoso/usr/share/icons/hicolor/16x16/actions/./youtube.png
<shadeslayer> hmm?
<apachelogger> afiestas: you might want to consider making that kamoso-youtube or youtube-kamoso or move it to oxygen 
<apachelogger> as to avoid future conflicts in case someone else decides to install that icon too
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: can't i specify that i want to upgrade kamoso and not my entire system?
<apachelogger> what?
<shadeslayer> upgrade wants to update all the packages, i want to upgrade just kamoso
<apachelogger> install kamoso
<shadeslayer> oh hmm
<Rioting_Pacifist> apachelogger: how much QA is really needed? how many bugs were reported against the altCD for any recent release, far less i suspect than the LiveCD. d-i is well tested (much more than ubiquity), the packages are well tested, as long as the cd is being built by the same build system as ubuntu's altCD. The AltCD is still the recomened way to install ubuntu on low end systems, a good recovery tool (imo), a good minimal 
<Rioting_Pacifist> installer (imho) and a fallback if for whatever reason the main iso will not work on your system. Obviously a decision has already been made so I will stop arguing with you, but I strongly belive it is the wrong one
<apachelogger> no decision was made until the kubuntu council makes a decision
<apachelogger> Rioting_Pacifist: also the alternate cd is not the recommended medium for low end systems
<apachelogger> even on the lowest possible supported setup by kubuntu ubiquity should work
<apachelogger> if it does not, then kubuntu will not work properly either
<apachelogger> it certainly isn't minimal as it installs exactly the same software set as the livecd
<shadeslayer> ScottK: bug 784296
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 784296 in natty-backports "Please backport kamoso" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/784296
<Rioting_Pacifist> apachelogger: not if you use the d-i and select less than the full install (this is like doing a net install but works without the net)
<apachelogger> a use case matched by the dvd
<shadeslayer> okay i'm off now
<shadeslayer> cya
<Rioting_Pacifist> apachelogger: only if you can afford to use 3.2GB of data, have a DVD burner and have a PC with a DVD drive. DVDs are not ubiquitous and bandwidth is not free
<apachelogger> you do not need a dvd, you can use a usb stick
<apachelogger> and if bandwith is a concern than you want netinstall anyway
<apachelogger> no point in downloading 700mib if you are only installing 500
<Rioting_Pacifist> apachelogger: last time i tried doing that it wasn't simple. a CD can be reinstalled/installed multiple times so in low bandwidth situations you are better of with the altCD
<apachelogger> in low bandwith situations you are better off with the livecd and remove stuff you do not need
<apachelogger> personally I do not see why you would reinstall the same version of a release
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: oh forgot something, should we register a project on pandaboard.org regarding porting of Kubuntu to OMAP 4?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: what for?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://pandaboard.org/content/projects
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: what for?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: to tell people that we might work on it later on?
<apachelogger> so we register it when we start working on it
<shadeslayer> right, but i've seen projects that haven't been started and yet have registered there
<apachelogger> so?
<apachelogger> what is the gain for us?
<shadeslayer> no gain for us as such :P
<apachelogger> then I donotcare(tm)
<shadeslayer> ok really gone now
<apachelogger> didn't we fix bug 784241 in mav?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 784241 in kdebase-workspace (Ubuntu) ""[: 227: =: unexpected operator" reported in ~/.xsession-errors" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/784241
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger: I thought so.
<apachelogger> burn it, burn it with fire!
<apachelogger> probably not applied in natty
<DarkwingDuck> Who would it be? :P
<apachelogger> oh no
<apachelogger> different issue
<apachelogger> don't quite sure I understand it though
<apachelogger> s/don't/not
<apachelogger> shell is made out of ugly
<DarkwingDuck> I'm not suite sure I'm following...
<DarkwingDuck> Okay, I think what he is saying is that on some netbooks it doesn't auto detect settings.
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> the message is just dash's way of saying screw you
<DarkwingDuck> :D
<apachelogger> doesn't mean it fails, just that it does not like the code
<apachelogger> stupid thing
<apachelogger> should be more like java and just don't give a butterfly
<DarkwingDuck> Ot like Perl and it doens't even check
<DarkwingDuck> It'll "guess"
 * apachelogger calls the arrm
<apachelogger> ok
<apachelogger> I am not sure we actually want to go by the return code of laptop-detect
<DarkwingDuck> vvvvvvvvvv                                                                 ddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> we do
<apachelogger>  Possible return values:
<apachelogger>   0  most likely running on a laptop
<apachelogger>   1  most likely NOT running on a laptop
<apachelogger>   2  called with unknown option, -h, --help, -V or --version
<apachelogger> who wrote that code :P
<apachelogger> someone did not read the manual ^^
<apachelogger> RTFM FTW
<apachelogger> seems a bit tricky that change
<DarkwingDuck> What manual?
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: the one of laptop-detect
 * DarkwingDuck nods
<DarkwingDuck> where are these programming manuals? :P
#kubuntu-devel 2011-05-18
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Has to be updated in oneiric first.
<ScottK> shadeslayer: We don't backport from random PPAs.
<apachelogger> ScottK: should you get bored http://apachelog.wordpress.com/2011/05/17/kubuntu-11-10-sneak-peak/#comment-1190
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> good that you mention kamoso
 * apachelogger had to install dput and forget all about it
<apachelogger> ScottK:   Uploading kamoso_2.0-0ubuntu1_source.changes: done.
<apachelogger> Successfully uploaded packages
<ScottK> ok.  Thanks
<ScottK> shadeslayer: I need to know what the diff from oneiric will be.  Hopefully just a changelog entry.
<ScottK> apachelogger: It wasn't my action to investigate backup alternatives.
<DarkwingDuck> Does anyone know where you can find the logo for Oneiric?
<apachelogger> ScottK: no, but the other pile of crapz you might have a comment on
<DarkwingDuck> Like, Natty has this cool cirle with the whale tail
<apachelogger> Quintasan_, afiestas: reminder for plasma active in project neon
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: must be somewhere, since they had it on tshirts, maybe ask someone from the youbuntoo design team
<afiestas> this weekend I have akademy-es so I won't be available until next weekend
<ScottK> apachelogger: WTF how many Kubuntu devs who can write upstream KDE code does he think we have ....
<ScottK> apachelogger: Something like that?
<apachelogger> more like "idle" devs
<ScottK> That's easy.
<ScottK> One.
<ScottK> shadeslayer: 
<apachelogger> ScottK: don't make it sound like we have problems with our developer supply :P
<apachelogger> rolf
<apachelogger> poor shadeslayer
<apachelogger> he packaged kamoso today
<maco> i propose one of the Kontact .desktop files gets a rename
<apachelogger> so I know he was not idle for 5 minutes
<apachelogger> that must count for something
<ScottK> apachelogger: Must be the one day a year with no exams.
<maco> bloody annoying typing in "kontact" and getting 2 and trying to guess which (and inevitably getting it wrong)
<ScottK> What's the other one do?
<apachelogger> ScottK: lol
<maco> ScottK: it's a KCM afaict
<maco> but the menu entry when you search is just named "Kontact"
<apachelogger> oh yeah
<ScottK> maco: OK.  You should convince steveire to fix that for you upstream.
<apachelogger> that is ewww
<maco> if youre on plasma desktop, there's text underneath that says "default kde kontact component" and if you're on netbook...not so much
<apachelogger> netbook is broken
<maco> i think in 10.10 the underneath text was more ambiguous though
<apachelogger> maco: krunner should give default choice to kontact I believe
<afiestas> xDDDD
<maco> apachelogger: i was looking in the launchers
<afiestas> Quintasan_: Why you have the fucking habit of cutting my sentences
<maco> kicker...i think...dang im forgetting stuff
<afiestas> xDDDD
<maco> kickoff!
<apachelogger> afiestas: lol :D
<apachelogger> epic
 * apachelogger should blog about shit people have been pulling off at UDS
<apachelogger> like pulling a rodrigo, while we are talking about pulling :P
<afiestas> today I pulled a 3h rodrigo xD
<afiestas> is almost my record
<afiestas> xd
 * apachelogger should do that too some day
<ScottK> This reminds me of a book I learned about today: http://www.amazon.com/Go-F-Sleep-Adam-Mansbach/dp/1617750255/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1305676519&sr=1-1
<jjesse_> love that book
<jjesse_> actually saw a pirated version off this
<apachelogger> with arrrm on it?
 * apachelogger giggles away
<jjesse_> totally
<apachelogger> gee, 2am and  I gotta do university project all day starting at 800
<apachelogger> madness
<apachelogger> this like uds all over again
<apachelogger> only with more powerpoint work \o/
 * apachelogger throws away the embedded sneak peak blog post draft and will start from scratch tomorrow
<apachelogger> for some reason I have the urge to make it super spicy
<apachelogger> *shrug*
 * ScottK pokes https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/multimedia-desktop-n-xorg-multihead-defaults at afiestas.
 * afiestas knows about it
<afiestas> I will finish my "next 2 months" KDE working plan within this week
<afiestas> I'm not sure if I will work on XRandR at all, or if I will work only in that
<apachelogger> if only we had someone who can find people to make things happen
<afiestas> apachelogger: you've found d_ed :p
<ScottK> apachelogger: You better hurry up.  Apparently maco has recruited her own minion.  One that might actually do stuff.
 * apachelogger had enough minions for a life time, what is left to do is make them find minions
<apachelogger> ScottK: maybe shadeslayer likes being a minion *shrug*
<afiestas> apachelogger: tell me that you got the workd "minion" from the last chapter of doctor-who...
<apachelogger> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/GettingInvolved/Development#Kubuntu Ninja Dojo
<afiestas> I saw it yesterday xd
<maco> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gFAhVyyL3SU 
 * apachelogger giggles away from 3. item on the career list
<apachelogger> afiestas: who'd know
<apachelogger> time is relative
<apachelogger> maco: le silly
<apachelogger> love it
<maco> apachelogger: Dr Horrible
 * DarkwingDuck starts uilding some Kubuntu graphics.
<apachelogger> emit yawn(LionYawn);
<apachelogger> this->sleep();
<DarkwingDuck> Okay, i think i'm going to go pick up a graphics tablet
<DarkwingDuck> This is getting annoying with a mouse
<DarkwingDuck> Who do we have doing Kubuntu Graphics?
<c2tarun> my task panel is freezing after every minute for few seconds (around 20 sec), this started esp when I upgrade to 4.6.3. its very frustating, because I am not able to start any app, switch between applications and any other job. can anyone please tell my why am I facing this problem?
<yofel> DarkwingDuck: artwork? sheytan mostly
<DarkwingDuck> yofel: Opinion... Does this http://imm.io/5JbR look like this banner http://www.flickr.com/photos/trevi55/5705047100/sizes/l/in/photostream/ minus the stuff at the bottom? 
<DarkwingDuck> Or, anyone at that 
<yofel> Close enough IMO
<DarkwingDuck> http://imm.io/5JcG
<DarkwingDuck> Kubuntu version
<yofel> :D
<DarkwingDuck> I'm going to be doing TONS with Kubuntu logo work tonight. 
<DarkwingDuck> black and white, white on blue, blue on white
<DarkwingDuck> Oneiric logos ect
<eMyller> 'lo again
<eMyller> what was that plasma widget that looked like ubuntu's app launcher?
<agateau> hey, do we have a PPA tracking latest Qt software? (both the libraries and Qt Creator)
<agateau> apachelogger: hi, any idea on this ^?
<apachelogger> no we do not
<apachelogger> though maybe we should
<jussi> neon?
<steveire> maco: ScottK I probably have to wait until after string freeze to fix that
<agateau> apachelogger: ok thanks
<valorie> nice work, darkwing duck
 * valorie goes to bed; nighters all
<QuintasanDroid> hmmm
<QuintasanDroid> are there any GCC armel binaries?
<QuintasanDroid> as in I want to compile stuff on my phone :p
<didrocks> agateau: Qtcreator will come in oneiric today/tomorrow (coordinating with the dd)
<agateau> didrocks: wasn't it already in Ubuntu?
<didrocks> agateau: I'm speaking of 2.2
<agateau> didrocks: oh ok, good!
<didrocks> hopefully with the "design" option enabled (it should have been in 2.1 already…)
<debfx> didrocks: I'm not sure we want to maintain a private qt header package
<didrocks> debfx: oh, you're around, nice, do you have more info about that issue? I didn't spend time looking at it very closing TBH
<didrocks> closely*
<didrocks> so, input from someone already maintaining this will be really appreciated :)
<debfx> it needs private qt headers which change with every (minor) upstream version and potentially with every patch
<didrocks> but qtdesigner is part of qtcreator as well, isn't it? so they should mostly be in synced?
<didrocks> or those private qt headers are in another package?
<debfx> they are in the qt4-x11 package
<didrocks> debfx: hum, I can see the concern then :/ this component is still a huge benefit for people waiting to create qt/qml applications, can we try to give a test and see how stable/unstable/additional maintainance cost is involved?
<didrocks> debfx: as well, is this definied on some wiki/how-to page? I found little info on this
<debfx> didrocks: I think it's documented in a README
<debfx> didrocks: have you talked to fabo about it?
<didrocks> debfx: let me see if I wasn't awaken enough
<didrocks> debfx: yeah, he wanted to fix a FTBFS on one more arch before we have a deeper look at it first (he wasn't aware about this, apparently)
<didrocks> debfx: ok, so basically, we can either build with -developer-build so that it can finds the header or define QT_PRIVATE_HEADERS manually if we want to give that a try
<debfx> the question is how do we make sure that qtcreator doesn't crash when the private abi changes
<didrocks> debfx: right, it's approximately the same issue than with metacity-private and compiz/mutter, I'll discuss that with fabo and we can maybe see how stable/unstable it is
<debfx> we could add a qt-private-abi-X virtual package and bump it whenever the abi changes
<didrocks> hum, yeah, that would be something similar to compiz and its plugins
<didrocks> like a provide
<didrocks> and make qtcreator depending on this virtual package
<debfx> yeah, it's much work for just one package that needs it though
<didrocks> did you check the ABI for the previous release? did it break often?
<didrocks> for metacity, we handle the breaks: manually as it happened twice in the last couple of year
<debfx> didrocks: I expect that every minor version changes the private headers but no idea if they are BIC
<didrocks> debfx: yeah, as I think the Qt guys really want to promote QtDesigner from now on (from what I understood), we can maybe discuss about that with them, and maybe make a test in parallel for oneiric, looking if it's breaking a lot or not. I'll talk about it with fabo if you want and will come back to you
<yofel> jussi: neon uses kde-qt, which is even older than what we have in the archive currently. We had the discussion once, and no, we won't maintain any other Qt/qtcreator builds
<rbelem__> apachelogger: ping
<rbelem__> apachelogger: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/TabletList
<ScottK> steveire: If you could fix it in a branch somewhere we could (perhaps) fix it in a distro patch that could just be dropped with the next release.
<ScottK> steveire: Speaking of which, will there be a kdepim 4.7?
<ScottK> agateau: Any luck on the Qt memleak SRU verification?
<agateau> ScottK: sent a message asking for testers on ayatana-dev@, not much feedback yet :/
<ScottK> OK.  We've another SRU pending, so it'd be good to get this one out of the way and not entangle the verification.
<apachelogger> rbelem: archos 101it
<apachelogger> unlocked bootloader that has
<apachelogger> rbelem: what is selected for?
<apachelogger> wiki--
<apachelogger> wiki--
<apachelogger> wiki--
<apachelogger> wiki--
<apachelogger> wiki--
<jussi> apachelogger: ?
<apachelogger> is is made out of the slow
<steveire> ScottK: The intention is for KDE PIM to be part of the 4.7 release of the KDE application suite.
<steveire> iow, back to business as usual.
<ScottK> OK.  Cool.  So you'll have a string unfreeze between 4.6 and 4.7 where this change could get in.
<ScottK> maco: ^^^ Makes you change quite doable with no distro patch for oneiric.
<steveire> ScottK: Yes. Something like http://dpaste.com/543820/
<steveire> Or Konact Configuration to be less technical
<ScottK> That sounds better.
<ScottK> maco: ^^^ Now's your chance for input.
 * maco reads
<steveire> But the real issue is that it shows up at all. It should be excluded from krunner somehow because it's pretty much just an implementation detail of kontact, and not useful to users
<steveire> I don't know enough about desktop files to know how to fix that, but I can ask on a mailing list
<apachelogger> nodisplay=true possibly
<maco> oh hey they do both show in krunner. i just knew they both showed in kickoff and the plasma netbook launcher
<maco> id go with "configuration" too
<ScottK> steveire: Thanks for looking into it.
<steveire> Ok, I've pushed the rename. Next I'll grab plasma peeps and find out how to exclude it
<ScottK> Great.
<steveire> apachelogger: Is there documentation of that somewhere?
<maco> is 4.7 going to involve reimporting all my mail into akonadi?
<maco> if so, i should go delete a LOT of stuff cuz downloading my mail into whatever the old format is takes > 24h
<apachelogger> steveire: desktop entry spec
<apachelogger> nodisplay should prevent it from appearing in guis, hidden is essentially like deleted and removes it from everywhere
<steveire> Just like this: http://dpaste.com/543821/ It's odd that it's lowercase while everything is uppercase. I also can't find any existing users of it
<steveire> Ah, I can find users of it. It's NoDisplay=true
<Quintasan> afiestas: I accidentaly the whole timing of my statements
<Quintasan> apachelogger: add it Todo
 * Quintasan is going to have shitty two weeks since today
<Quintasan> like
<Quintasan> over 9000 tests and assignments since it is the end of school year
<Quintasan> apachelogger: add it Todo as in add Plasma Active
<Quintasan> since we need to win with DBus first
 * Quintasan has to clear his all tests before any Kubuntu work is even considered
<Quintasan> That said I'm off to learning
<afiestas> Quintasan: be a good boy
<afiestas> vodka does NOT help in the learning process, be careful with that xd
<rbelem> apachelogger, i did not use the right word, select means that the device worth try to add support
<Quintasan> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-
 * Quintasan lost his shuttlebus 4990 HUF receipt
<ScottK> Get apachelogger to fax you a copy of his.
<Quintasan> apachelogger: ^^
<Quintasan> apachelogger: or wait, scan this if you can @_@
 * Quintasan has no fax
<Tm_T> agateau: what prequisites does plasma-widget-menubar have? I'm wondering what I'm missing with KDE trunk as the result is this (normal menu and then menubar has just file->close): http://www.tm-travolta.net/shots/menubar1.png
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: PINGS
<agateau> Tm_T: did you build Qt yourself?
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: PONGS
<agateau> Tm_T: if so you may be missing the appmenu Qt patch
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: do you have this 4990 HUF Shuttlebus receipt?
 * Quintasan lost his
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<JontheEchidna> are they asking for it?
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: got a scanner or something?
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: yup
<Tm_T> agateau: hmm, AFAIK no I should have Qt from 10.10
<ScottK> Tm_T: Then it should just work.
<Tm_T> that's what I'm thinking too, but alas it doesn
 * ScottK used pw-mb a lot in plasma-netbook in 10.10.
<JontheEchidna> huh, I don't think they actually asked for my taxi receipt last year
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: wouldn't two people submitting the same receipt look suspicious?
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: That's what gimp is for.
<Quintasan> :O
<JontheEchidna> lol
<agateau> Tm_T: Qt from 10.10 comes with a bundled version of dbusmenu which won't work with latest plasma-widget-menubar
<agateau> Tm_T: you want plasma-widget-menubar from 10.10 as well
<Quintasan> I might cut it somewhere or make it look "used" :P
<Tm_T> agateau: ah, thanks (:
<Tm_T> agateau: so maybe it's time to upgrade this one too to natty (:
<ScottK> agateau: BTW, my wife downloaded some photos/videos from her camera last night and showed me the video using gwenview.  I had no idea it could cope with this.  Very nice.
<agateau> ScottK: heh :)
<agateau> ScottK: thanks to Phonon magic, it can
<Quintasan> apachelogger: ^^
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: well, not sure if they will ask you about it
 * Quintasan just had to lose the more expensive one
<Tm_T> agateau: it's this one? http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~agateau/plasma-widget-menubar/trunk/revision/87
<agateau> Tm_T: that's the problem yes
<Tm_T> agateau: so reverting that change should fix the problem for me?
<Tm_T> as in, it shouldn't break anything
<agateau> Tm_T: that's quite possible, but I haven't tested the result
<bambee> evening
<Tm_T> will try then (:
<maco> ScottK: im pretty sure there's a way to make pbuilder save build deps on disk outside the jail to avoid network overhead on redownloading, but im failing at google. do you know how?
<ScottK> It does that be default,  IIRC.
<maco> i just checked the manpage and it says there's an environment variable that should be set in /etc/pbuilderrc, but it isn't
<ScottK> Errr.  I think it used ot.
<ScottK> ot/to
<ScottK> maco: I think man pbuilderrc holds the answer to your question.
<maco> i'll have to look at all the pbuilderrc's on my laptop then because i thought it spent a while on downloading every time
<steveire> apachelogger: ping?
<Tm_T> hmmm, almost works
<steveire> Anyone know about .dektop files? I change /usr/share/kde4/services/kontactconfig.desktop in some way, like changing its icon and run kbuildsycoca4, but when I alt+f2 again, it doesn't have the new icon
<Tm_T> agateau: hmh, apparently no luck, now apps don't have menus, but neither the widget (:)
<agateau> Tm_T: arf :(
<Tm_T> interesting
<maco> steveire: might need to restart krunner? *shrug*
<Tm_T> agateau: I'm also building dbusmenu-qt from gitorious but apparently Qt isn't using it as it's installed on different path
<steveire> I'll toy with it later I guess
<steveire> Bye
<maco> bye
<DarkwingDuck> Can I get someones opinion on this? http://people.ubuntu.com/~david.wonderly/Graphics/Oneiric/Kubuntu-Oneiric-Ocelot-Banner.png
<bambee> jussi: http://photos.pixoulphotography.com/Events/UDS-Oneiric/17103699_kzzLF6#1296265659_cTXtTxn , I found you ;)
 * bambee does not find harald :'(
<bambee> I found him :D
<bambee> DarkwingDuck: lovely
<bambee> it's really nice :)
<DarkwingDuck> TY, My hope is to have a HOST of banners and logo manipulations in the next week.
<DarkwingDuck> Small, medium and large
<ScottK> bambee: http://apachelog.files.wordpress.com/2010/11/princess.jpg?w=450&h=300 <-- apachelogger is the one on the right.
<bambee> ScottK: lool
<bambee> :D
<ScottK> No. lool is someone else entirely.
<ScottK> I'm pretty sure I've seen them both in the same room.
<maco> ScottK: is this like when Pendulum and i were wondering if the world would end when we entered the same room in Orlando?
<lool> yep, not me
<ScottK> ;-)
<bambee> s/lool/lol/
<kubotu> bambee: You did something wrong... Try s/you/me/ or tell me "help sed"
<bambee> :)
<bambee> ScottK: who is the one on the left ?
<ScottK> That's mgraesslin.
<bambee> oh :)
<bambee> DarkwingDuck: what do you plan to do with that ?
<bambee> it's for the new website ?
<DarkwingDuck> For the website and some more artwork for people to use for blogs ect
<bambee> :)
<DarkwingDuck> We just need more eye candy for people to use.
<bambee> I agree
<DarkwingDuck> We have one logo setup and it's just kinda boring to have one thing.
<ScottK> Right.  If you want just one thing, use Ubuntu.
<DarkwingDuck> Aye
<DarkwingDuck> So, I'm going to spend some time sharpening my inkscape skillz
<DarkwingDuck> :)
<shadeslayer> heh looks like they ran out of space this UDS ^_^
<Quintasan> shadeslayer:  lol find Quintasan on the photo
<shadeslayer> hehe
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: did you wear a troll face or something?
<Quintasan> lol no
<Quintasan> that would be too easy
<shadeslayer> aw
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: Question: What do we wish to accomplish by supporting Kubuntu on OMAP4? i'm still trying to figure out what OMAP4  offers over OMAP3
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: i did happen to see jte
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Different hardware.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: i know that ...
<shadeslayer> but ... how do we take advantage of that different hardware?
<ScottK> Canonical supports omap4 for Ubuntu, so if we had access to hardware it'd be simple enough for us too.
<shadeslayer> how do we best utilize it to promote KDE and Kubuntu?
<ScottK> First we need kubuntu-lowfat before we can win anything on armel.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: i'm willing to buy the hardware ... but again .. we need to efficiently utilize it
<shadeslayer> just buying a OMAP4 board and not utilizing all the resources won't achieve anything
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: found you
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: you're behind a guy with a white shirt
<shadeslayer> huh .. you're tshirt says linaro ... i wonder why
<Quintasan> nope
<Quintasan> I ain't wearing a Linaro tshirt
<shadeslayer> why is RIddell standing in a corner 0.o
<Quintasan> nor and openstack one
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: black tshirt?
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> nope
 * Quintasan needs to refind himself
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> ScottK: dude, did you upload my backported package?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: did you give a lightning talk?
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: nope
<shadeslayer> :O
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: We ran out of time before I got to talk
<shadeslayer> aw
<ScottK> shadeslayer: I don't upload, I approve.
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Can you see Mark on the group photo?
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: if you look down you can see ScottK
<shadeslayer> yep i can see ScottK
<ScottK> Just showed the photo to my 8 year old.  She found me in less than a minute.
<Quintasan> look a little bit down and left
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: see than little idiot that looks like shouting?
<Quintasan> that's me :D
<maco> where's the group photo?
<shadeslayer> maco: http://photos.pixoulphotography.com/Events/UDS-Oneiric/17103699_kzzLF6#1296264271_KPdNsjq-O-LB
<Quintasan> maco: http://photos.pixoulphotography.com/Events/UDS-Oneiric/17103699_kzzLF6#1296264271_KPdNsjq-O-LB
<Quintasan> :D
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: gotcha
<ScottK> http://apachelog.files.wordpress.com/2010/11/princess.jpg?w=450&h=300
<Quintasan> FFFFFFUUUUU-
<maco> i see pink hypatia hair
<Quintasan> ScottK: Y U SEND THIS AGAIN?
<shadeslayer> that is one epic pic
<shadeslayer> we bought loads of mickey caps
 * Quintasan wanted to forget that
<maco> emmet looks like he's trying to hide under the balcony
<shadeslayer> mgraesslin is looking around for someone to save  him 
<maco> oooh there are women i don't know. clearly numbers are growing
<maco> who is the blonde one in the blue skirt?
<shadeslayer> ScottK: please approve it then :)
<Quintasan> Don't tell me that rbelem pulled a Rodrigo on Group Photo
<shadeslayer> nah he's there
<shadeslayer> he's with apachelogger
<Quintasan> ScottK: under the pillar :D
<maco> ScottK: your eyes appear to be going in opposite directions in the photo. im hoping this is pixellation's fault
<Quintasan> oh yeah, persia is like: "quickly, take cover"
<Quintasan> D:
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: he doesn't like pics i think :P
<shadeslayer> i had the same experience with him at Florida ;)
<Quintasan> Where the hell is apachelogger?
<shadeslayer> where's persia in the pic anyways
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> LOL
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: look at the balcony on the left
<shadeslayer> yeah saw him
<Quintasan> under the balcony :P
<shadeslayer> i think that's his "I'm going to break your camera" look
<maco> Quintasan:  apachelogger is on the right just to the left of riddell (who is leaning against a pillar)
<shadeslayer> yep
<Quintasan> oh yeah
<shadeslayer> and next to him is rbelem
<Quintasan> and Rodrigo is there
<Quintasan> closed eyes
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: i thought you were the guy in front of apachelogger
<Quintasan> pulling a Rodrigo even on Group Photo
<shadeslayer> with the red hair
<Quintasan> LOL
<Quintasan> omg I met so much people
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: did you meet people whom you didn't know?
<Quintasan> jussi's facial expression is like: meh, another group photo
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: hmmm, like my room mate :P
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: who was your room mate?
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: can you see nigelb in the photo
<shadeslayer> i just closed it
<rbelem> :-D
<Quintasan> lol
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: what was his irc nick/Name?
<Quintasan> no idea :DD
<shadeslayer> you .. don't ... know ... your ... room mates name? :O
<Quintasan> name is Matthew McGowan
<Quintasan> oh found him
<shadeslayer> oh .. never heard of him
<shadeslayer> ScottK: the OMAP4 dev borad costs twice as much here in India :(
<shadeslayer> ... 3rd world problems  ...
<maco> the guy front of and left-as-we-view-it to the guy in teh debian shirt looks like he's sneezing
<shadeslayer> hmm ... exam in 13 hours
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: or like, one dude showed up and said "I think I heard Russian", I replied that's Polish, and he is like "Na zdrowie"
<Quintasan> Na zdrowie == Cheers
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: didn't ScottK and apachelogger keep you up till 3 AM?
<Quintasan> dpm and dholbach are such trolls
<shadeslayer> really?
<shadeslayer> dholbach seems quite nice when you talk to him on IRC ^_^
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: well, I didn't care when they wanted to go to bed, I just went when I felt like it
<Quintasan> though apachelogger broke his policy of not going to sleep until ScottK does
<shadeslayer> that's a first
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: oh and did you guys have irn bru and go hot tubbing?
<Quintasan> dholbach is a nice guy, but the photographer said "omg, nice troll, going over to balcony"
<shadeslayer> hahaha
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: irn bru?
<shadeslayer> ...
<Quintasan> I think I ate one of jussi Finnish sweets
<Quintasan> urgh
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: awesome drink that Riddell gets to a UDS
<Quintasan> http://photos.pixoulphotography.com/Events/UDS-Oneiric/17103699_kzzLF6#1296267492_cSzPjXb
<Quintasan> look
<Quintasan> dpm and dholbach next to him doing thumbs up
<shadeslayer> yeah :D
<shadeslayer> the only thing missing is a troll face
<shadeslayer> :O
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: dholbach looks like  troll in that pic
<Quintasan> I'm going to print at least 5 masks for next UDS
<shadeslayer> hahahaa
<shadeslayer> i might come to the next one depending on the same factors as the last one + if i can manage to get a OMAP4 Kubuntu tech preview out by october
<shadeslayer> with Plasma Active on that preview :>
<Quintasan> HAHAHA
<Quintasan> Orginal quality of pics <3
<Quintasan> I can read almost every nametag
<Quintasan> :D
<Quintasan> http://photos.pixoulphotography.com/Other/Chippoke-Traveling-Hedgehog/16615959_cKvbn#1296431278_cMRGc6s
<Quintasan> :DDDDDDDDD
<Quintasan> I want one <3
<sheytan_> hey
<Quintasan> sheytan_: \o
<sheytan_> what's the latest muon version?
<Quintasan> 1.1.2-0ubuntu1
<Quintasan> !info muon oneiric
<ubottu> 'oneiric' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, jaunty, jaunty-backports, jaunty-proposed, karmic, karmic-backports, karmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, partner, stable, testing, unstable
<Quintasan> wtf
<Quintasan> apachelogger: ^
<Quintasan> !info muon
<ubottu> muon (source: muon): package manager for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1.2-0ubuntu1 (natty), package size 103 kB, installed size 340 kB
<Quintasan> sheytan_: ^
<Quintasan> that should be it
<sheytan_> Quintasan is muon software center and muon package manager a different thing?
<sheytan_> i installed muon pkg manager, but it doesn't look like this http://apachelog.files.wordpress.com/2011/05/muon-installer.png but the version is 1.1.2
<Quintasan> sheytan_: They are different apps using the same backend
<Quintasan> sheytan_: you want muon-installer
 * Quintasan goes to bed
<Quintasan> Good night
<eMyller> 'lo all
<sheytan_> Quintasan thanks, bye
<sheytan_> Muon SC is not bad, but it needs some UI love
<sheytan_> i'll take care of that :D
<eMyller> hey, sheytan_ :)
<sheytan_> Who's the Muon SC main dev?
<sheytan> eMyller hey :D
<eMyller> lol how long
<sheytan> oh yea
<sheytan> too busy to sit on IRC
<sheytan> work, prive life, etc
<sheytan> but well, sometimes i'm here :D
<sheytan> not dead yet :D
<sheytan> gtg, bye all
<yofel> sheytan: dev is johntheechidna
<ScottK> shadeslayer: What's the bug?
<ScottK> maco: It's pixellation.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: bug 784296
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 784296 in natty-backports "Please backport kamoso" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/784296
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Commented.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: i cannot compute that comment
<ScottK> Then we're even.
<ScottK> You're debdiff didn't make any sense either.
<shadeslayer> it's not a debdiff
<shadeslayer> its just a diff of the packaging
<ScottK> You need to take the oneiric pacakge, build it on natty and then test that it installs and runs.
<ScottK> Right.  I don't care about natty -> oneiric.  I care about oneiric -> natty-backports.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: i did that, just had to add a changelog entry
<ScottK> Then there's no diff.
<ScottK> It doesn't say this in the bug.
<ScottK> At least not an any comprehensible way.
<shadeslayer> oh you need natty vs oneric diff
<ScottK> Not since it's changelog only.
<ScottK> Just a statement that no changes are needed.
<ScottK> And that it builds and runs on natty.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: i've mentioned it in the description that the package installs and runs
<shadeslayer> and attached install logs
<eMyller> yofel: was it you that mentioned a but @ libntrack about these natty freezes?
<ScottK> shadeslayer: But that wasn't based on what was in oneiric since it was done before it was even uploaded.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: commented
<shadeslayer> ah
<yofel> iirc yes
<shadeslayer> okay ... apachelogger didn't upload my package to oneiric :P
<ScottK> Right, which made that you hadn't tested based on what was uploaded for the backport bloody obvious.
<eMyller> yofel: could you gimme its id?
<ScottK> Sigh.
<shadeslayer> Yep, sorry my bad that it wasn't obvious
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Your comment lacks the word "runs".
<yofel> bug 755608
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 755608 in ntrack (Ubuntu Natty) "Ntrack dead loop in function get_nl_link_by_index " [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/755608
<ScottK> Builds and installs is only two thirds of the problem.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: see bug description
<shadeslayer> last line
<ScottK> shadeslayer: See my comment about the bogusness of description.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: commented that it runs fine
<ScottK> OK.
 * ScottK looks again.
<ScottK> Done
<shadeslayer> thanks!
<shadeslayer> ok night everyone :)
<yofel> gn from me too ;)
<bambee> gn
<eMyller> ty, yofel
<apachelogger> ScottK, shadeslayer: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kamoso
<ScottK> apachelogger: shadeslayer eventually managed to write the correct thing in the bug.  It just took about eleventy zillion more times than usual.
<apachelogger> Quintasan, shadeslayer: well, unlike ScottK I actually pulled an allnighter + rbelem consumed all the magic stay-awake-pills for no good reason :P
<ScottK> no good reason/no apparent effect
<apachelogger> *nod*
<apachelogger> ScottK: runs is a difficult word to write :P
<rbelem> :-D
<ScottK> apachelogger: He's probably not familiar with it due to the uber heavy laptop and all.
<maco> who was it that was surprised i could hold a laptop with one hand and type with the other?
<maco> hmm might have been shadeslayer actually
<apachelogger> ScottK: :D :D
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: plz fix the kamoso package to not build depend on libvlc-dev for no good reason
<eMyller> where can i get the debug symbols for libntrack?
<eMyller> yofel: ↑
<ScottK> eMyller: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2006-September/000195.html
<eMyller> ty
<ScottK> eMyller: There's a fixed ntrack in my PPA you can try.
<eMyller> ScottK: did you patch it?
<ScottK> I did.
<ScottK> Patch from upstream.
<ScottK> It's pending as an SRU.
<eMyller> ScottK: is it about that infamous while loop with broken lists?
<ScottK> It's about the 100% CPU when using a VPN.
<ScottK> I believe that's the same thing.
<eMyller> when using 3G or any other connection
<eMyller> it's related to dbus/solid
<eMyller> ScottK: you should tell aseigo
<ScottK> I'd try my fix first and then see what's left.
<ScottK> Upstream said the fix was incomplete.
<ScottK> I put it in the relevant KDE bug.  Please test first and see if it helps.
<eMyller> we talked earlier about it, and i was about to send him a deeper debug info
<eMyller> sure
<eMyller> ScottK: is it ~kitterman?
<ScottK> Yes
<eMyller> ScottK: your ppa has some qt4 stuff. what's changed in it
<eMyller> ?
<eMyller> brb
#kubuntu-devel 2011-05-19
<ScottK> eMyller: Dropped a bad patch you won't care about unless you're either using the new Ubuntu touch stuff or a wacom tablet.
<ScottK> eMyller: The PPA breaks the former and fixes the latter.
<eMyller> ScottK: i added the repo to my sources
<eMyller> was too lazy to get the ntrack packages only
<eMyller> ScottK: and HELL IT WORKS
<eMyller> :)
<ScottK> Unless you care about touch stuff the PPA Qt packages are just fine.
<eMyller> ScottK: my netbook's screen gets smudged when I touch it, but np at all.
<ScottK> :-)
<eMyller> ok, now my natty is almost perfect
<eMyller> i just need to make the gpu stuff smoother :\
<eMyller> (intel)
<ScottK> For me Intel on Natty is way better than it was on Maverick.
<ScottK> Still not perfect, but way better.
<eMyller> maverick was very smoother
<fei> Hi
<eMyller> blur worked beautifully
<eMyller> * even blur
<fei> I'm a kubuntu user from Chima
<eMyller> hi, fei
<fei> China
<ScottK> Hello fei. Welcome.
<ScottK> eMyller: Which Intel?
<eMyller> ScottK: what driver are you using?
<fei> I have something in trouble,could you help me?
<ScottK> fei: For help, you should try #kubuntu.
<ScottK> eMyller: Whatever is default for Intel.  It's mostly i945.
<fei> I have try,but they tell me to come here
<ScottK> OK.  What's the problem.
<ScottK> No promises, but I'll at least listen to the problem.
<fei> when I resize the konsole window, the system crashed
<fei> thank you
<ScottK> eMyller: Blur and some effects are slower, but that's Kwin changes in 4.6, not Intel.
<ScottK> fei: Did the Dr. Konqi crash reporting tool start up after it crashed?
<fei> no
<fei> the system no respon
<fei> I have to reboot
<ScottK> It crashes and the system doesn't respond at all?
<fei> ye
<eMyller> wow
<eMyller> ScottK: mine is a N10 gpu
<ScottK> Oh.  I don't have any of those.
<fei> nvidia gpu
<ScottK> fei: Does the screen go black? What exactly happens?
<fei> I have installed nvidia driver
<fei> not go black
<eMyller> it was horribly unusable (really) with default natty drivers; i had to install xorg-edgers'.
<eMyller> now i have a burning cpu (not the gpu one!)
<ScottK> Sounds like either an nvidia or X problem, not strictly KDE then fei.
<fei> o
<ScottK> fei: I hate to redirect you again, but in #ubuntu-x they can probably help you better.
<eMyller> fei: try to remove you kwin and konsole settings
<fei> ok,thank you 
<fei> I will try
<ScottK> I don't know anything about using nvidia myself, so I can't help further.
<eMyller> fei: rm ~/.kde/share/config/{konsolerc,kwinrc}
<ScottK> That does sound like it's worth a try.
<fei> ok,thank you
<multipass> hi, im unable to get iphone4 to mount in 11.04, all i can get is the camera. any idea?
<eMyller> fei: then do a hard logout and try again
<ScottK> multipass: Ask in #ubuntu as it's not likely Kubuntu specific.
<fei> ok
<eMyller> ScottK: indeed, the #kubuntu channel lacks of good support. :S
<ScottK> Well we need more people who know what they are doing to help then.
<multipass> its kubuntu specific, im able to get iphone4 working in ubuntu 10.10, and in 11.04, it works out of the box, ScottK
<ScottK> Odd.
<eMyller> lol
<ScottK> Then #kubuntu.
 * ScottK has no iPhone of any kind, so can't help with that one.
<eMyller> multipass: just out of curiosity, do a sudo fdisk -l and see if anything there matches your iphone storage
<eMyller> ScottK: it seems they're redirecting to here. :P
<ScottK> Which is what happens from time to time.
<ScottK> My usual response is "That doesn't make this the support channel", but I felt briefly generous tonight.
<asobi> linux could always use more support to gain more users
<multipass> hmm, nothing 
<eMyller> asobi: ##linux is awesome
<multipass> just my 3 harddrives
<eMyller> the problem are the distros spread support
<eMyller> multipass: ok, so that is definitely kde-specific; there's something odd happening.
<ScottK> The next place to look is /dev.  Look at it with and without the iPhone plugged in and see if the list changes.
<ScottK> You can use that to find the device name.
<asobi> right. more support in general across all distros
<ScottK> It would also help if it sucked less.
<dantti_> ScottK: is it too hard to downgrade to mav?
<asobi> well, gentoo or arch users probably don't need support ~_~
<ScottK> dantti_: Downgrading is not supported.
<eMyller> dantti_: why are you willing to do it?
<dantti_> ScottK: yes, taht what I thought, but natty x, nvidia, kernel... something is killing me
<ScottK> It's not supported in Debian type distros and it's not supported by KDE, so you're out on all counts.
<ScottK> You can possibly install the maverick kernel and run that.
<dantti_> or my gpu got broken :P
<dantti_> if I maximize my konsole it freezes now and I have to reboot :P
<dantti_> not counting the when the screen get completely corrupted... but pc still responds
<ScottK> dantti_: That sounds similar to the problem fei is having.
<ScottK> You might see what's up in #ubuntu-x as well.
<dantti_> ScottK: yes... I bet on nvidia drivers but..
<ScottK> There is no but.  You had me at nVidia.
<dantti_> anyways thanks.. 
<ScottK> Sorry I don't have a better answer.
<dantti_> that's fine, it's just that it's upsetting to work with these problems ...
<eMyller> dantti_: there are always workarounds
<maco> is it possible kubuntu doesnt ship with the libs?
<eMyller> life wouldn't be beautiful it it wasn't difficult lol
<eMyller> maco: what libs?
<asobi> emy the philosopher^^
<eMyller> hehe
<dantti_> eMyller: like? (I was thinking on trying to use mav nvidia driver... but I'm not sure if that would work...
<eMyller> dantti_: i think it's worth a try
<maco> usbmuxd and ifuse?
<eMyller> anyway i can't give you a straightforward answer because i don't have a nvidia gpu. unfortunately.
<fei> maye open source nivedia will be ok
<fei> driver
<bulldog98> Hi guys. I did the packaging for kontact 4.6 rc1 and uploaded it to staging.
<bulldog98> https://code.launchpad.net/~bulldog98/kdepim-runtime/ubuntu-4.6/+merge/60387
<bulldog98> https://code.launchpad.net/~bulldog98/kdepim/ubuntu-4.6/+merge/61530
<rbelem__> apachelogger: ping
<c2tarun> I think today is the day when tarballs for kde sc 4.7 should be released. What is the time?
<ScottK> When they are ready.
<apachelogger> rbelem: pong
<rbelem___> apachelogger: do you think we should send the tablet list to ubuntu-devel or directly to ogra, rsalveti?
 * ScottK recommends handling it privately.
<steveire> ScottK: Is the kdepim 46 doesn't build against kdelibs47 thing still an issue? trueg hasn't fixed it, and I need to decide whether I need to just revert his patches
<ScottK> steveire: I think it's an upstream question, but I also think Thiago's "If you're going to do that call it KDE 5.0" response is germane.
<steveire> Me too
* apachelogger changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Merges: https://merges.ubuntu.com/main.html | TODO: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | Council elections: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2011-May/005170.html
<eMyller> 'morning fellas
<Quintasan_> \o
<Quintasan> SO FREAKIN HOT
<eMyller> Quintasan: come to here and meet true hotness
<Quintasan> eMyller: more than 30*C celsius?
<eMyller> hahaah
<eMyller> yes.
<Quintasan> sup, 32 in here
<eMyller> kinda that in here too
<eMyller> but that's what the meters say. there is also the polution dome to make things worse.
 * yofel watches the tunderstorm outside
<yofel> 23°C
<jussi> we have rain here....
<sheytan> JontheEchidna: hey dude. Do you need help in Muon SC UI improvements? 
<shadeslayer> HAHAHAHA
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: it's flipping 45oC here
<shadeslayer> on the good days it comes down to 30ocC
<apachelogger> rather  warm in austria
<apachelogger> dang, no jr
 * apachelogger ponders whether '''D-Bus method call failed: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name com.redhat.NewPrinterNotification was not provided by any .service files''' is ubuntu specific
<shadeslayer> com.redhat ... that doesn't sound too good
<apachelogger> system-config-printer whatever it is called implements that
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: oh did you get my message ?
<apachelogger> as redhat originally worte that plunder and it never ended up on fdo
<shadeslayer> hehe
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: can you plz fix kamoso to not build depend on liblvc-dev
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: the one about OMAP4
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: will have a go at it tonight maybe
<apachelogger> isnt it tonight already?
<apachelogger> no message about omap4
<shadeslayer> [01:10:29] <shadeslayer> apachelogger: Question: What do we wish to accomplish by supporting Kubuntu on OMAP4? i'm still trying to figure out what OMAP4  offers over OMAP3
<apachelogger> I am not targeting omap4
<apachelogger> you are
<apachelogger> so you should actually know what you want to accomplish
<apachelogger> as I mentioned the other day there are only 2 or 3 consumer devices on the market with omap4
<shadeslayer> yeah ^^
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: but what does OMAP4 offer better than OMAP3?
<apachelogger> ask wikipedia
<shadeslayer> i can't find a satisfactory answer to that
<shadeslayer> tried
<apachelogger> OMAP4430 and OMAP4440 use dual-core ARM Cortex-A9, a PowerVR SGX540 integrated 3D graphics accelerator which runs at a clock frequency of 300 MHz compared to previous incarnations of SGX540 typically at 200 MHz making it theoretically 50% faster, and an IVA3 multimedia hardware accelerator with a programmable DSP that enables 1080p Full HD and multi-standard video encode/decode.[6][7][8][9][10][11] OMAP 4 will use ARM-Cortex A9s with ARMs 
<apachelogger> SIMD engine (Media Processing Engine, aka NEON) which may have a significant performance advantage in some cases over Nvidia Tegra 2s Cortex-A9s with non-vector floating point units.[12] It also uses a dual-channel LPDDR2 memory controller compared to Nvidia Tegra 2s single-channel memory controller.
<shadeslayer> yes i saw that
<shadeslayer> i was coming to the point about video cards
<shadeslayer> from what i've learnt most of the optimizations would go into the compiler itself
<shadeslayer> gcc in this case
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: how well does Kubuntu Mobile run on OMAP3 ?
<apachelogger> it starts
<didrocks> are the branches in ~kubuntu-members still in use? they seems private to all members and so don't reflect uploader rights
<apachelogger> didrocks: kubuntu-packagers is the latest and greatest
<yofel> didrocks: they're in kubuntu-packagers now, which is -members and ubuntu-core-dev
<didrocks> need to update some vcs-bzr then ;)
<didrocks> thanks!
<apachelogger> yofel: are there still branches in kubuntu-members?
<yofel> not that I know of, but the Vcs- links in the packages probably still point there (where it wasn't updated yet)
<apachelogger> ah
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: is it usable?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: define usable
<apachelogger> rbelem: do we have some hi quality photo/video of kubuntu mobile on n900?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: can i play a movie on it? can i browse the web? can i make a phone call via the N900
<shadeslayer> +/
 * apachelogger only has shitty cams except for the one on the n900 itself... ;)
<shadeslayer> erm
<shadeslayer> hehe
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: no
<apachelogger> as it is a tech previe
<apachelogger> w
<shadeslayer> no to all of the above?
<apachelogger> you could browse the web
<shadeslayer> okay so WiFi works, but video is shot?
<apachelogger> but seeing as our web browser likes to render in the cpu right now, it would not be much pleasure I assume
<apachelogger> plus the whole thing is not finger proof anyway ^^
<shadeslayer> hmm ... okay ... make Kubuntu usable on OMAP*
<shadeslayer> or lets say ARM
<shadeslayer> much more fancy :P
<apachelogger> you better be reading documentation on arm and omap before saying things like that
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yeah thats what i do in my free time these days
<shadeslayer> also trying to rope in a prof who can help me out there
<rbelem> apachelogger, hum i think we dont have
<apachelogger> rbelem: do you have a setup right now? + a sensible cam
<rbelem> apachelogger, i dont have a ready setuo, but i can setup in some min
<apachelogger> only if you have time :)
<apachelogger> not that urgent
<rbelem> apachelogger, i forgot to give you the class 10 microsd :-(
<rbelem> apachelogger, cool :-) i will do that in my lunch time
<apachelogger> rbelem: the alternative to class 10 microsd is making ofono work and replace maemo on the HD with kubuntu mobile ^^
<apachelogger> that said, do you actually know if that is easily possible + would you be able to restore maemo
<Nightrose> folks i still need more SoK mentors/projects - if anyone is up for that pretty please let me know - i have way more students than i can currently match with mentors
<jussi> harald!!!! apachelogger!!! http://is.gd/swWjo6
<jussi> :D
<apachelogger> is it ofono for n900?
<apachelogger> jussi: WTF is it green
<jussi> because of the grass unicorns eat...
<jussi> :P
<apachelogger> that sounds silly
<jussi> LOL
<rbelem> apachelogger, yup... a cold flash
<bulldog98> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/kcm-grub2
<bulldog98> new version packaged
<Quintasan> apachelogger: make it pink then
<JontheEchidna> sheytan: did you have any particular changes in mind?
<sheytan> JontheEchidna a lot of ;)
<JontheEchidna> bulldog98: ;)
<JontheEchidna> er
<JontheEchidna> sheytan: ;)
<sheytan> first of all i would love to see something like a start page.
<JontheEchidna> b is not even next to s O-o
 * Quintasan silently pokes agateau
<Quintasan> UI specialist!
<sheytan> JontheEchidna, I will make some mocks when i come back home ;)
<JontheEchidna> sheytan: btw, there is interest in a Muon Mobile. It's pretty much a clean slate
<Quintasan> MOBILEZ?!
<Quintasan> cool
<sheytan> JontheEchidna, well, that would be next step for me. First I want to concentrate on Muon of kubuntu (couse you kick off kpk) which is kinda sed :(
<sheytan> i liked kpk
<sheytan> but if we can do Muon a cooler one, then i'm with your decision
<apachelogger> rbelem: that sounds scary ^^
<JontheEchidna> brb rebootin'
<debfx> bulldog98: kcm-grub2 0.5.0 is already in the archive
<agateau> Quintasan: what should I look at?
<rbelem> :-O
<Quintasan> agateau: well, sheytan wants to propose some changes to Muon and if we want to have Muon by default then it HAS to have sensible UI, doesn't it?
<agateau> Quintasan: agreed, I was just wondering if there was some existing ui I should look at (couldn't find anything reading the backlog)
<Quintasan> sheytan or jtechidna: poking agateau and showing him mockup (if you agree to change something) would be a good idea IMO
<bulldog98> debfx: ah ok
<JontheEchidna> oh, aurelien. hi :)
<agateau> JontheEchidna: hi!
<bulldog98> JontheEchidna: are you planing to upload libqapt to debian?
<steveire> kdepim 4.6 should build with kdelibs master again (Though I haven't tried it yet) http://bugs.kde.org/268595
<JontheEchidna> agateau: I made a lot of the changes to Muon Package Manager: http://i.imgur.com/88DHt.png
<ubottu> KDE bug 268595 in general "KDEPIM fails to compile after recent Ontologies change" [Major,Resolved: fixed]
<JontheEchidna> I haven't gotten around to the software center changes yet
<bulldog98> steveire: I got it build with 4.6
<agateau> JontheEchidna: much nicer!
<apachelogger> +1
<agateau> JontheEchidna: great to see you manage to reduce the top part of the details tab to one line
<apachelogger> I still find the filter widget horrible ^^
<JontheEchidna> bulldog98: somebody has put packages for libqapt in mentors.debian.org, but they seem to be stuck there. I've been pondering maintaining it myself, but I'll have to set up a virtualbox for debian or something first
<apachelogger> maybe one of these days KDE might grow a good one :S
<bulldog98> JontheEchidna: use pbuilder magic
<bulldog98> that works
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: ^
<sheytan> agateu Quintasan JontheEchidna will do some mocks today propalby ;)
<JontheEchidna> to maintain it in debian I'd have to actually check to make sure the packages work
<agateau> JontheEchidna: isn't it possible to move the "Reinstallation" button in the "Mark for:" combo box?
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: and you have just to maintain it in Debian only
<Quintasan> :P
<JontheEchidna> agateau: That's not a combobox. It's a sub-menu for different types of removal
<JontheEchidna> remove vs purge
<JontheEchidna> (definitely not something I'd expose in the software center as an option) ;-)
<bulldog98> you could use a setting to set that
<bulldog98> and a right click to use the other option
<JontheEchidna> http://i.imgur.com/3FEOM.png
<agateau> JontheEchidna: I see
<Nightrose> JontheEchidna: i pushed a season of kde student to you - did you find time to reply to him?
<JontheEchidna> I don't think I've heard from him...
<JontheEchidna> I'll feel really bad if this was a while back :(
<Nightrose> JontheEchidna: it was ;-) - it should have been in an email from me i think
<Nightrose> would be nice if you could check
<agateau> JontheEchidna: still it feels weird that one button has a submenu and the other does not... mmm... one could just provide 3 buttons, but that could be a bit overkill... need to think about it
<JontheEchidna> brb, mother having computer problems
<JontheEchidna> back
<JontheEchidna> Nightrose: ah, two weeks ago. That was finals week ;-)
<Nightrose> JontheEchidna: heh np - would be nice if you could get back to him - really having problems matching the students up - i have over 90 now for SoK and 51 for gsoc
<Nightrose> slightly more than my mentor pool :D
<JontheEchidna> heh
<JontheEchidna> It sounds like he wants to get in to documentation?
<Nightrose> might be - not entirely sure
<shadeslayer> Nightrose: looks like everyone who applied for GSoC and did not get selected applied for SoK :D
<Nightrose> shadeslayer: actually also a lot of those who didn't
<JontheEchidna> I don't think there's really a technical solution for that. Identifying when or why a piece of hardware isn't working isn't easy. (In most cases the computer itself is oblivious that it is not working). Improving documentation to include tips on how to deal with that would be best
<Nightrose> JontheEchidna: can you maybe reply with that?
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<JontheEchidna> Nightrose: sent
<Nightrose> JontheEchidna: thx!
<JontheEchidna> I referred him to our docs guys, hope he can handle a bit of runaround :P
<Nightrose> heh yeah
<bambee> evening
<yofel> note: I'm off sick till tomorrow, c
<yofel> *cu :(
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: what do we think of a library that adds pure virtual functions without soversion bump?
<JontheEchidna> that would change the vtable, would it not?
<JontheEchidna> not abi compatible, I don't think
<apachelogger> yes, that is if there is a vtable to begin with
 * apachelogger finds the horriblyness at lower level much worse
<JontheEchidna> kde wiki says that abi should be ok if there was already a vtable
<JontheEchidna> but not ok if there wasn't one already
<apachelogger> appA builds with libB.so.0.0, does not with libB.so.0.0 :D
<apachelogger> I mean
<apachelogger> srsly
<JontheEchidna> and this class can't have any subclasses
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: actually not
<apachelogger> you can reimpl a virtual function of a base in a leaf
<bambee> there is a bug or a detailed description about "Fix dolphin file property preview tab" ?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: if you add a new virtual function to the vtable, the table changes
<bambee> (I am working on userconfig but I can help for other tasks ;) )
<apachelogger> meaning table lookups of leaf classes (assuming leaf classes are not privately contained within the own source) will fail
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: basically whenever you release a class with virtual functions you are stuck with those virtuals until you break ABI, as any change to the functions can potentially change the vtable thus breaking ABI
<JontheEchidna> "just don't touch that shit; it'll probably break"
<apachelogger> aye
<apachelogger> anyhow
<apachelogger> even if I were to accept the fact that it breaks binary compatibility
<apachelogger> *pure* virtual also breaks source compatibility
<apachelogger> gives me a stroke just thinking about that
<apachelogger>     virtual ~HAsyncOp() = 0;
 * apachelogger giggles
<apachelogger> so it would seem the class is pure virtual because the API consumer is supposed to implement refcounting
<apachelogger> a very interesting design choice right there
<JontheEchidna> that sounds like something that should never be left to the consumer to do
<apachelogger> assuming the author is no moron he must have had a reason for this
<apachelogger>     HAsyncOpPrivate* h_ptr;
<apachelogger> I wonder what the pimpl in the private class is called
<apachelogger>     HClientAction* q_ptr;
<apachelogger> ok
<apachelogger> wtf
<apachelogger> that does not make any sense
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: guess what the visible ptr of the private class is called
<apachelogger> it is not d_ptr btw ;)
<JontheEchidna> q_ptr
<apachelogger> no
<JontheEchidna> oh, that's how you get back out to the public class from the private class
<apachelogger> yeah, I mean the other way around ... public to private
<JontheEchidna> d_ptr
<apachelogger> no
<JontheEchidna> in sane apis
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna:     HAsyncOpPrivate* h_ptr;
<JontheEchidna> lol
<apachelogger> :D :D :D
<apachelogger> that is how you know someone did not quite understand the meaning of why d and why q ^^
<apachelogger> I mean
<apachelogger> if you call public ot private h, then at least call private to public micro ^^
<apachelogger>     HClientAction* μ_ptr;
<apachelogger> ^^
<JontheEchidna> lol
<apachelogger> :D :D :D
<JontheEchidna> does the c standard allow that?
<apachelogger> prolly not
<JontheEchidna> and do compilers support that, is the real question
<JontheEchidna> lol
<apachelogger> which is why you do not choose h as pimpl name :P
<apachelogger> http://paste.kde.org/72787/
<apachelogger> this is also cool
<apachelogger> "we are public, and we have a function invokethemaster, and remember we are still public, and we have a qba.... oh and did I mention we are public?, yeah, we also have dtor and ctor"
 * apachelogger considers code too similar to prn to find this code there enjoyable
<apachelogger> argh, will is not around
 * apachelogger wanted to do some upnp enablement
<sheytan> JontheEchidna: hey, does Muon SC have an option for updating packages?
<sheytan> i didin't see any :|
<sheytan> JontheEchidna: the worst thing about it now, is the left panel with software sources
<DarkwingDuck> sheytan: did I show you th banner I created?
<DarkwingDuck> http://people.ubuntu.com/~david.wonderly/Graphics/Oneiric/
<sheytan> DarkwingDuck nope
<sheytan> prietty simple and nice :)
<Quintasan> nice
<DarkwingDuck> sheytan: You do graphics for Kubuntu aye?
<sheytan> DarkwingDuck: yep
<DarkwingDuck> sheytan: We need ot get together then. :) I'm leaning inkscape quickly and want to continue that.
<sheytan> DarkwingDuck: help is always welcome :)
<sheytan> i'm working on muon SC mockup now
<sheytan> if we want a software center we have to do it right
<DarkwingDuck> Okay good. Mimicing the website?
<sheytan> DarkwingDuck: what's mimicing? :D
<DarkwingDuck> mirror the look.
<DarkwingDuck> Thanks Quintasan 
<sheytan> DarkwingDuck: do you want me to show the website to ya?
<DarkwingDuck> sheytan: Sure!
<sheytan> DarkwingDuck: sec
<sheytan> i even can show you what's already done live :D
<DarkwingDuck> :D
<DarkwingDuck> sheytan: you going to be online tomorrow?
<DarkwingDuck> Or, in 5 or 6 hours?
<sheytan> DarkwingDuck: i'm generally online between 20:00 and 00:00 poland time
<sheytan> DarkwingDuck:  http://staging.kubuntu.violetech.org/
<sheytan> please don't publish this link anywhere else :)
<DarkwingDuck> o.O
<DarkwingDuck> sheytan: we are def going to start working together.
<DarkwingDuck> BRB
<DarkwingDuck> Need to make a phone call
<sheytan> DarkwingDuck: what we need now is a web dev, that can finish the page. Mine doesn't have time :(
<Quintasan> oh god
<Quintasan> we seriously have Ballmer's Peak on TODO
<Quintasan> :DDD
<persia> Did you forget to mark the spec "Implemented"?
<Quintasan> no idea
<Quintasan> We should change that
<ScottK> It's marked implemented.
 * ScottK did so.
<ScottK> Dunno why apachelogger added it to TODO as it's done.
<Quintasan> \o/
<apachelogger> follow ups
<apachelogger> also our qt is broken
<DarkwingDuck> sheytan: we'll talk
<Quintasan> I think apachelogger wants more research
<sheytan> DarkwingDuck: sure
 * apachelogger is applying for kde e.v. membership ... one of the key missions of KDE e.v. is research
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Wait, what, why Qt is broken? -_-
<DarkwingDuck> sheytan: I do webdev stuff
<apachelogger> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qt4-x11/+bug/785318
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 785318 in qt4-x11 (Ubuntu) "programs segfault trying to dlopen libQtOpenGL" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Quintasan> oh wait, timeout
<Quintasan> :/
<sheytan> DarkwingDuck: good. I have all the current code, can share with ya so you can look what you can do :)
<DarkwingDuck> sheytan: Aye, is it on LP?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: is it as severe as I think?
<Quintasan> like OpenGL renderer wouldn't work with this bug
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> I think it is just crap brought up by the particular test case
<Quintasan> oh
<Quintasan> >Kindly thrash Fridge people for refusing and ignoring Project Neon in person
<ScottK> Seems like an odd thing for LSB testing to bring up since LSB wants Qt3.
 * apachelogger doesnt even know what that means
<sheytan> DarkwingDuck: nope, when i upload it will share with ya
<apachelogger> ScottK: half our symbols fail lsb testing actually :S
<Quintasan> ScottK: So we don't care about that?
<apachelogger> (gdb) p this_registeredInterpolators 
<apachelogger> $8 = {pointer = {_q_value = 0x0}, destroyed = true}
<apachelogger> all kap0tt
<ScottK> Fortunately we aren't an LSB compliant distro, so we aren't actually required to care.
<DarkwingDuck> sheytan: Awesome
<Quintasan> cool
<ScottK> LSB compliance is good, but it's wishlist really.
<apachelogger> #0  QGlobalStaticDeleter<QVector<QVariant (*)(void const*, void const*, double)> >::~QGlobalStaticDeleter (
<apachelogger>     this=0x7ffff6699b28, __in_chrg=<value optimized out>)
<apachelogger>     at ../../include/QtCore/../../src/corelib/global/qglobal.h:1824
<apachelogger> #1  0x00007ffff765fd3d in __cxa_finalize (d=0x7ffff6699700) at cxa_finalize.c:56
<apachelogger> #2  0x00007ffff62639d6 in __do_global_dtors_aux () from /usr/lib/libQtCore.so.4
<apachelogger> #3  0x0000000000000000 in ?? ()
<apachelogger> ok
<apachelogger> so clearly the global var gets eaten before the unregister is issued
<apachelogger> hence the nil ptr in the global pod
<apachelogger> ScottK: what do we do with that bug? 
 * apachelogger would think gcc should take care of proper finalization order on library unloading
<apachelogger> then again it would be easily solved by checking the ptr before actually tring to access it
<ScottK> Make a good bugreport for upstream and send it there.
<ScottK> It doesn't sound like something to diverge from Debian or upstream over.
<apachelogger> question is, is it upstream or our gcc maybe screwing us over
<apachelogger> the reporter suggests only youbuntoo is broken
<ScottK> Debian too.
<apachelogger> oh, still could be gcc though *shrug*
<ScottK> The intrepid reporter doesn't say what other distros might not be broken.
<ScottK> True.
<apachelogger> ScottK: I do not feel like reporting a bug upstream :P
<ScottK> Maybe post your findings in the bug and invite the reporter to do so.
<apachelogger> I think I'll just close and leave it to the reporter to throw the information at upstream
<apachelogger> all the information should be there
<debfx> phonon-backend-gstreamer still needs SRU verification on armel
<debfx> do we even have actual arm users?
<apachelogger> me
<debfx> with working sound?
<apachelogger> debfx: I think it had sound eventually, not particularly high focus for me seeing as plasma itself runs like crap right now
<apachelogger> still not unimportant to have it actually available
<ScottK> Oooh.  Blog post.
<ScottK> "Phonon developer says sound 'not particularly high focus for me'".
<apachelogger> s/Phonon/Kubuntu
 * ScottK thinks apachelogger is a phonon developer.
 * apachelogger is bi-developer
<ScottK> TMI
<DarkwingDuck> lol
<cnd> ScottK, I just requested a merge to fix a FTBFS from the packaging branch
<cnd> simple patch removal completion
<ScottK> Thanks.
<ScottK> apachelogger: Got time to look at a Qt merge?  ^^^
<apachelogger> question is not do I have time, question is am i sober enough
<apachelogger> where be this mystical merge?
<cnd> apachelogger, https://code.launchpad.net/~chasedouglas/qt/fix-patch-removal/+merge/61668
<cnd> extremely simple
<cnd> the previous commit deleted the patches
<cnd> but forgot to remove them from the quilt series file
<apachelogger> I see
<apachelogger> also, I think the one who broke it should process the merge request
<apachelogger> Quintasan: pingpingping ^
<apachelogger> cnd: thanks for the fix, unless it is super urgent, let's wait for Quintasan to integrate and upload
<cnd> apachelogger, sure, np
#kubuntu-devel 2011-05-20
<DarkwingDuck> Well, that went well.
<afiestas> hey, does anybody have a QtWebkit 2.2 package?
<JontheEchidna> agateau: http://i.imgur.com/f2ooT.png
<JontheEchidna> agateau, even better: http://i.imgur.com/Rh5nu.png
<Daskreech> JontheEchidna: nice
 * afiestas is compiling QtWebkit 2.2 finally
<JontheEchidna> agateau: this was the best I could think of for the "multiple apps installed" case: http://i.imgur.com/SDxYi.png
<JontheEchidna> man, this widget is just so neat
<JontheEchidna> it
<JontheEchidna> it's all animate-y
<JontheEchidna> good job agateau
<JontheEchidna> (and yes, I did remember to add the "..." to the string that opens the other dialog)
<micahg> apachelogger: would you happen to be around?
<micahg> ScottK: or apachelogger could you look at this pastebin: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=jy40iYg5, apparently there are some dependency issues in maverick WRT the SRU (seems some stuff didn't get updated)
<apachelogger> micahg, ScottK: what is weird about this is that all that plunder is built from kdelibs, so I do not quite understand how the versions can diverge
 * apachelogger makes some coffee
<apachelogger> micahg, ScottK: IMHO that either was a slip up with the mirror, or unsupported packages installed
<apachelogger> + aptitude is not a supported way of doing anything anyway
<apachelogger> http://paste.ubuntu.com/610548/
<apachelogger> current libknewstuff2-4 from pl.archive maverick i386 
<ScottK> micahg: My vote is hung mirror only partly updated.
 * apachelogger pokes rbelem about pictures of kubuntu mobile on n900 ^^
<apachelogger> ScottK, afiestas: I sent you feedback requests regarding my embedded sneak peak blog post, would be cool if you could take a look at it when you got a minute
<apachelogger> Lol "The poll will start on Sunday 21 May. "
 * apachelogger giggles
<apachelogger> ScottK: do you know how the poll system works yet?
<ScottK> No.  On my TODO.
<apachelogger> kk
<ScottK> I probably ought to figure that out.
<ScottK> apachelogger: Feedback sent.
<apachelogger> ScottK: I got hardware :P
<ScottK> Right.
<ScottK> More people with hardware would be good.
<apachelogger> sure, just saying, at the very least I can spend all my waking time trying to get a kernel going ^^
<apachelogger> ScottK: otherwise the read is buzzy enough?
<afiestas> apachelogger: I will have to answer tonight, got an event now
<apachelogger> sure, rbelem needs to get me some pics before publishing anyway ^^
<ScottK> apachelogger: As long as you can stand behind the first stable release thing.
<ScottK> That will take some work and you only get so much out of rbelem between naps.
<apachelogger> ^^
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> worst case: apachelogger needs to find himself minions again 
<ScottK> minions, by definition, need molding and forming so don't wait for the last moment.
<apachelogger> daring announcements, no question, but I believe we can pull this off
<ScottK> BTW, if I vanish asac's latest ntrack patch was bad.
<apachelogger> ScottK: how so?
<apachelogger> I mean he commented that it was not complete and stuff
<ScottK> Doesn't stop crazy people from building it in their PPA.
<ScottK> Crazy person being me at the moment.
<ScottK> Quintasan_: Did you merge cnd's fix of your Qt mess?
<apachelogger> surely out drinking he is
<rbelem> apachelogger, oh! i completely forgot :-( i'm dd'ing the image to the sd
<Quintasan_> ScottK: no idea, I didn't do any mess in Qt
<ScottK> Quintasan_: apachelogger ping'ed you about this yesterday.
<apachelogger> Quintasan_: https://code.launchpad.net/~chasedouglas/qt/fix-patch-removal/+merge/61668/
<apachelogger> you should be reading your mails :P
<apachelogger> ...said the man who reads 5 mails per month ^^
<Quintasan_> Any work has to wait until I am do with school
<Quintasan_> No other way around it
 * apachelogger curses eduction to not provide time to work on free software and shape the future of modern society
<Quintasan_> lol
<padams> apachelogger: just quit the education! ;)
<apachelogger> not an unattractive idea
<Quintasan> urgh
<Quintasan> I really messed up with that patch removal @_@
<ScottK> Almost shadeslayer like lack of attention to detail.
<apachelogger> ScottK: at least Quintasan doesn't have exams all the time, so he can fix stuff
<ScottK> True.
<ScottK> He can also stay upright when carrying his laptop.
<ScottK> Quintasan: You didn't get to see this behemoth laptop that shadeslayer had in Orlando.
<apachelogger> http://photos.pixoulphotography.com/Events/UDS-Natty/14450330_Xqidv#1072221079_M77ku-A-LB
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> that photo is all weird
<ScottK> Right.  Because he's got the backpack on the left shoulder and is holding the laptop on the right and so they almost balance out.
<apachelogger> oh, yeah, just thought the same thing
<ScottK> That may be the one time all of UDS he was straight and level.
<apachelogger> also the angle is weird, the thing almost looks small
<apachelogger> valorie: also I cannot reproduce how you did not find me on the uds-o group pic seeing as I was the only person with a blue lanyard :P
<ScottK> She was probably looking for the mouse princess hat.
<ScottK> That's not something one can easily forget.
<apachelogger> yeah, well, I'd have loved to wear a fez
<apachelogger> but since jr failed to bring them and the whole team failed to find fezes in budapest... :/
<rbelem> apachelogger, i'm having some problems to get the rootfs and i found this link http://www.andremiller.net/content/mounting-hard-disk-image-including-partitions-using-linux
<rbelem> apachelogger, in some min will i have the picture
<apachelogger> we could just fake the picture if all fails ^^
<rbelem> ehehehe
<rbelem> :-)
<rbelem> apachelogger, it will work now :-)
<eMyller> hey ScottK
<ScottK> apachelogger: That seems evidence you may have hit the not widely known double Ballmer's peak where the evil really kicks in.
<ScottK> Hello eMyller
<eMyller> have you pushed new ntrack stuff to your ppa?
<ScottK> I did.
<ScottK> It's asac's enhanced patch.
<ScottK> He thinks there's some risk the first patch might leave one in a state where they can't reconnect to the VPN without first disconnecting/reconnecting networking.
<eMyller> cool
<eMyller> there's just something for mobile connection become perfect
<eMyller> do you have any idea why, when the connection dies, i can't connect until i remove/reattach the modem or restart modem-manager?
<ScottK> Even with the new patch?
<eMyller> yesterday's?
<ScottK> (which is an obscure way of saying "no")
<ScottK> Yes.
<eMyller> actually this problem is a bit old, very far before this ntrack issue
<ScottK> No idea then.
<eMyller> hm, actually i must wait for the connection to die for some reason so i can see :P
<ScottK> OK.
<eMyller> but well
<eMyller> removing/reattaching the modem isn't so annoying.
 * apachelogger thinks he should document his superior callgrind command somewhere
<apachelogger> http://i.imgur.com/i957K.png
 * apachelogger is professional ui faker now
 * apachelogger applies for canonical design team
<apachelogger> actually, you'd imagine that sorta stuff to be easy
<apachelogger> yet it is not
<ScottK> apachelogger: You aren't qualified for the design team unless you used proprietary tools to do your UI faking.
<apachelogger> meh
<apachelogger> there goes my job opporunity
<micahg> apachelogger: k, weird, when I checked last night, there seemed to me something missing
<ScottK> micahg: Sometimes mirrors don't fully update for awhile.  That seems to be what had happened.
 * ScottK does wonder though why you're using a Polish mirror?
<micahg> ScottK: was the SRU just released?
<ScottK> It was released just before Natty.
<ScottK> So not 'just'.
<bambee> afternoon
<shadeslayer> oh hai
<ScottK> apachelogger: Your minion is degrading.  He's down to lolspeak now.
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: fix your language engine http://www.learnenglish.de/improvepage.htm
<shadeslayer> :S
<shadeslayer> that page keeps opening a popup
<apachelogger> let us start easy
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: http://www.5min.com/Video/English-in-30-Seconds-Colors-199653293
<apachelogger> colors
<shadeslayer> colors
<shadeslayer> erm no
<shadeslayer> i meant colours
<bambee> o_O
<shadeslayer> bah ... i just wrote pad.lv/u/colors
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: get out of my brain
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: btw kamoso builds just fine without libvlc-dev ... but i've yet to install and test it ...
 * apachelogger waits
<Quintasan> apachelogger: wait wait all year long
<shadeslayer> nah ...
<shadeslayer> just a couple of weeks :P
 * apachelogger yawns
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Are you packaging newer kamoso or something like that?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: did that already
<shadeslayer> its in backports as well by now
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: file a MIR for it then
<shadeslayer> sure, let me finish merging avogadro
<shadeslayer> i don't feel like studying right now anyways
<apachelogger> nonono
<apachelogger> FIRST you do libvlc-dev build dep dropping
<apachelogger> because that currently makes kamoso FTBFS on arm
<apachelogger> then you do avogadro
<apachelogger> then you file MIR
<shadeslayer> avogadro is nearly done :P
<shadeslayer> okay lemme scp the deb
<apachelogger> ...
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: I marked MIR as WIP by you on Todo
 * Quintasan goes to testing BackInTime
<shadeslayer> sure
<bambee> kde 4.7 is delayed ? I don't find tarballs on ktown :\
<bambee> I mean 4.7 beta1
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Shouldn't PolicyKit pick the current user when asking for password for sudo?
<apachelogger> let's do the time-warp again.
<apachelogger> it's just a jump to the left...
<apachelogger> Quintasan: perhaps
<Quintasan> it doesn't
<apachelogger> blame upstream
<apachelogger> ...and then a step to the right...
<shadeslayer> omg i'm green
<shadeslayer> okay better now
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: works fine without libvlc
<apachelogger> patchy patchy patchy
<eMyller> ...so the world ends tomorrow
<eMyller> i'm pleased to have met you all, fellows.
<eMyller> lol
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yeah will send you a debdiff
 * apachelogger adds nice picture to kubuntu mobile n900 page
<shadeslayer> wait a minute
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i can haz access to a ARM box?
<apachelogger> no
<shadeslayer> need to build avogadro
<shadeslayer> :(
<jussi> bah, no JR
<apachelogger> only kubuntu developers get access to them
<apachelogger> oh jussi!
<jussi> apachelogger: !
<apachelogger> jussi: do you haz time to read an important document?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i just need to test out a build
<jussi> apachelogger: which doc? 
<jussi> apachelogger: and I always have time for you...
<jussi> :D
<davmor2> shadeslayer: just get any box and put it over your wrist you then have an arm box
<apachelogger> roflz
<shadeslayer> hahaha
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you can give me the plunder and I can build
<shadeslayer> my arm would probably be ripped off if i strap my laptop/desktop to my wrist
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: build avogadro from debian
<shadeslayer> no modifications necessary
<Quintasan> apachelogger: How do I submit my results with BackInTime?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: research you mean?
<Quintasan> well
<Quintasan> I'm already done with it
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: url
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: uh .. pull-debian-sources avogadro ?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: just write down your findings and send it to kubuntu-devel for discussion
<Quintasan> k
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I am not entirely sure we have pull-debian-source on the arm
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: What do you want to build on ARM?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: avogadro
<Quintasan> apachelogger: are you going to do it?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian/pool/main/a/avogadro/avogadro_1.0.3-1.dsc
<apachelogger> ScottK: are you building something on the arms?
<shadeslayer> someone from linaro disabled it on the last upload, want to check if it builds now
<ScottK> apachelogger: No.
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> debfx: maybe you?
<apachelogger> someone definitely is dropped to shell in a pbuilder
<shadeslayer> i should apply for kubuntu dev in the next meeting 
<Quintasan> yeah
<ScottK> Cpu(s):  2.6%us,  2.6%sy,  0.0%ni,  0.0%id, 94.0%wa,  0.0%hi,  0.7%si,  0.0%st
 * jussi prods apachelogger
<ScottK> Looks not very busy.
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you should do something first
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i'm doing something now
<apachelogger> ScottK: looking at the tasks
<shadeslayer> i did stuff earlier
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Are you going to build it for shadeslayer?
<apachelogger> also feels kinda slow
<apachelogger> might be network though
<jussi> apachelogger: we should make shadeslayer package blink :P
<Quintasan> I see
<shadeslayer> blink?
<shadeslayer> that im client?
<ScottK> apachelogger: It's jr
<shadeslayer> because i'm reading a book titled Blink
<jussi> voip client
<Quintasan> SIP client
<shadeslayer> ah righto
<jussi> icanblink.com
<shadeslayer> yep it
 * Quintasan wonders why people mark that as needing work
<apachelogger> ScottK: I also see debfx having a buildpackage stuck for mumble
<shadeslayer> *yep it's in my history
<ScottK> It looks like I may have something stuck in there too.
<apachelogger> ScottK: maybe we can reboot?
<Quintasan> The packaging is already there. Just "reuse" it and make sure we can have it in archive
<apachelogger> update and reboot
<apachelogger> ScottK: uptime 106 days :D
<ScottK> No need.
<ScottK> Mine is going in screen, I can kill it.
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: for blink ?
<ScottK> It was gdb'ing the apt armel segfault.
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: yes
<shadeslayer> will investigate
<jussi> shadeslayer: you will get major kudo's from me if you get blink in the archive... I might even send you something nice
<shadeslayer> hahaha :D
<Quintasan> We need two packages, python-sipsimple and blink
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: ^
<Quintasan> both are provided by upstream's Debian repository
<shadeslayer> herp derp ... you just added python to the equation
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: the problem is that you will have to repackage the source
<shadeslayer> repackage the what
<jussi> shadeslayer: k/ubuntu and python go hand in hand...
<shadeslayer> why can't we use whats provided?
<Quintasan> because upstream uses darc instead of something sensible and has debian/ inside the source
<shadeslayer> >.>
<Quintasan> and policy is to "ignore" upstreams packaging
<shadeslayer> erk
<shadeslayer> who made https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/Todo/Oneiric immutable ?
<Quintasan> which means you can *cough*re-format and reuse it*cough*
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: ^
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> will looksie
<Quintasan> But I would look at the license first
<Quintasan> ...
<shadeslayer> oh look
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: why did you remove yourself from MIR for Kamoso?
<shadeslayer> i didn't
<Quintasan> lol
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: i was going to add myseldf
<shadeslayer> -d
<Quintasan> I'll do that
<shadeslayer> then i see someone already did that
<Quintasan> now
<Quintasan> done
<ScottK> Quintasan: You're allowed to look at upstream's packaging and reuse it if it doesn't suck, but that almost never happens.
<Quintasan> ScottK: That one looked acceptable
<ScottK> It does happen.
<Quintasan> rm changelog and you are good to go IMO
<Quintasan> Though it was just a superficial research
<shadeslayer> rofl python-numpy
<ScottK> Numpy rocks.
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: did you try that build?
<ScottK> It's a bit over complex for a lot of things that people use it for.
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: did you give me a url yet?
<shadeslayer> yup
<apachelogger> ah there
<shadeslayer> [22:32:29] <shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian/pool/main/a/avogadro/avogadro_1.0.3-1.dsc
<apachelogger> got lost in that highlight wall up there
<ScottK> That or shadeslayer got lost in a telepathy haze.
<shadeslayer> ...
<shadeslayer> i think there's actually something called telepathy haze :P
 * ScottK guesses it's an early Alpha release that doesn't actually do much.
<ScottK> Of course that's a safe bet given  the topic.
<shadeslayer> well ... thats what they're going to label the first release anyways 
<apachelogger> ScottK: are you also not building anything anywhere else?
<ScottK> Nope.
<apachelogger> cause there is a g++ instance running
<shadeslayer> one-eye-rick is busted
<apachelogger> and it does not go away, also does not seem to cause load
<apachelogger> WTF
<ScottK> Weird.
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: the package itself might not build
<shadeslayer> deps are quite unsatisfied
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: what?
<shadeslayer>   cpp-4.6: Depends: gcc-4.6-base (= 4.6.0-6ubuntu1) but 4.6.0-7ubuntu1 is to be installed.
<apachelogger> why am I testbuilding then?!
<ScottK> apachelogger: debfx's mumble build is still going, AFAICT.
<shadeslayer> i just saw that error
<apachelogger> I think there is something defunct there
<shadeslayer> i thought the build was going on and then switched to checking Kamoso
<apachelogger> why would the g++ be stuck there but not cause any load
<ScottK> Dunno, but rebooting that box is a PITA because I always have to do some manual magic that I can never remember from one time to the next to get it mount /var/cache
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://google-opensource.blogspot.com/2011/05/google-summer-of-code-where-are.html
<apachelogger> uhh
<apachelogger> ScottK: not in your bash history?
<ScottK> Might be.
<apachelogger> I mean, I dunno
<apachelogger> ScottK: does it feel slow to you?
<ScottK> No
<apachelogger> ok
<apachelogger> must be the network then
<apachelogger> rather sluggish for me ^^
<ScottK> Good point about the bash history.
<apachelogger> ScottK: whati is the magic? maybe I can turn it into something automated
<ScottK> I do sudo mke2fs -n /dev/sdb and then suddenly it knows all about /dev/sdb and can mount the partition.
<apachelogger> weird
<ScottK> Before I do that it sees /dev/sdb itself, but none of the partitions.
<apachelogger> ScottK: well, should be easy enough to turn that into an upstart or init job
<ScottK> I really need to redo all these devices with Natty.
<shadeslayer> O_O
<shadeslayer> kamoso isn't in debian?
<apachelogger> ScottK: that would be even better
<ScottK> NCommander is going to teach me how.
<apachelogger> ScottK: btw, mpoirer will start on the new n900 kernel this weekend
<ScottK> Great.
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: bug 712534
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 712534 in kamoso (Ubuntu) "remove vlc dependency" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/712534
<Quintasan> WTF AMAROK
 * Quintasan goes to Tomahawk
<apachelogger> amarok--
<apachelogger> tomahawk++
<apachelogger> phonon--
<apachelogger> phononfive++
<shadeslayer> hehe
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: where is the diff?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: does tomahawk even build right now?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yeah one sec
<Quintasan> no idea
<apachelogger> ah, that report was from someone else
<Quintasan> but Amarok refuses to play my FLAC files for apparently no reason
<Quintasan> most of them work but some dont
<apachelogger> might be gstreamer actually
<apachelogger> rbelem: picture? :P
<rbelem> apachelogger, almost there
<apachelogger> hehe
<rbelem> :-D
<apachelogger> rbelem: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/n900 <-- look I put a nice picture there :D
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: ping
<rbelem> apachelogger, hahahaah!
<ScottK> agateau: This is your Qt SRU verification ping ....
<rbelem> apachelogger, it is stopped in load fallback graphics devices
<apachelogger> rbelem: are you sure that it is not simply very slow?
<apachelogger> though I never saw that message I believe
<rbelem> apachelogger, yup
<apachelogger> hm
<shadeslayer> debdiff doesn't show any changes
<apachelogger> rbelem: are you on oneiric?
<jussi> Quintasan: last I heard tomahawk had similar issues
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: then you are diffing the wrong dscs or you corrupted the original one
<jussi> stops flac before the end
<shadeslayer> hmm
<apachelogger> jussi: more like phonon
<Quintasan> jussi: well, amarok says "there are too many errors on the playlist"
<rbelem> apachelogger, ǹatty
<jussi> apachelogger: ok
<apachelogger> there is some unique awfulness to the current streaming design
<Quintasan> and refuses to play them
<rbelem> natty
<apachelogger> makes me wanna puke everytime I look at it
<apachelogger> rbelem: odd, without sgx?
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: original was corrupted
<rbelem> yup
<apachelogger> maybe you need to install the omapfb driver
<rbelem> hum...
<rbelem> i will try that
<Quintasan> Tomhawk just played it
<Quintasan> no problems
<shadeslayer> bug 712534 , if someone could now patch the package and upload it :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 712534 in kamoso (Ubuntu) "remove vlc dependency" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/712534
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: Package: kamoso
<apachelogger> Architecture: any
<apachelogger> Depends: ${shlibs:Depends}, ${misc:Depends}, vlc, gstreamer0.10-plugins-base,
<apachelogger>  gstreamer0.10-plugins-good, gstreamer0.10-x
<apachelogger> patch is incomplete
<shadeslayer> derp
<shadeslayer> btw how do i go about a MIR when kamoso isn't in debian?
 * Quintasan considers switching to pbuilder-dist
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: fixored
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: changelog is no insufficient
<shadeslayer> what... why?
<Quintasan> amarok == bloat
<Quintasan> tomahawk == unstable
<apachelogger> shadeslayer:   * Remove libvlc-dev from build depends (LP: #712534)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: if they need more info, they can look at the bug
<Quintasan> WHY WE CAN'T HAVE A NICE MUSIC LIBRARY APP?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: Clementine ?
<Quintasan> I said nice
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: did you really just say that?
<shadeslayer> oh btw i noticed Crysis uses Qt for networking and stuff
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: which statement? Clementine?
<shadeslayer> or the one regarding the bug?
<Quintasan> How do I remove old devices from Phonon control panel?
<jussi> how do I download a whol directory from kde svn ?
<jussi> (ie. /trunk/www/sites/planet/website/images )
<Quintasan> apachelogger: hmm, yeah, it's gstreamer
<Quintasan> apachelogger: How do I debug that kind of magic?
 * Quintasan switched to Xine backend in Phonon and it suddenly plays stuff
<apachelogger> Quintasan: http://techbase.kde.org/Development/Tutorials/Debugging/Phonon
<apachelogger> jussi: svn co svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk/www/sites/planet/website/images
<apachelogger> or svn co svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk/www/sites/planet/ to get the whole planet including all subfolders
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Would I like to have GIT Phonon on my system?
<apachelogger> no
 * apachelogger is soon going to break all and everything
<apachelogger> (as he does everytime between releases)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: so, do I get a kamoso patch with complete changelog or not?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i fail to see how that changelog entry is not sufficient 
<shadeslayer> ffffffuuuuuuuu
<shadeslayer> flipping wiki doesn
<shadeslayer> *doesn't allow me to login
<apachelogger> +  * Remove libvlc-dev from build depends (LP: #712534)
<apachelogger> -Depends: ${shlibs:Depends}, ${misc:Depends}, vlc, gstreamer0.10-plugins-base,
<apachelogger> +Depends: ${shlibs:Depends}, ${misc:Depends}, gstreamer0.10-plugins-base,
<ScottK> Speaking of broken phonon...  All the dev links on http://phonon.kde.org/ don't seem to lead anywhere with different contenct.
<apachelogger> do we have to start with colors again?
<shadeslayer> hmm
<ScottK> ... content
<apachelogger> ScottK: I blame it on sheytan
<ScottK> Web minion fail?
<apachelogger> sorta
<Quintasan> apachelogger: herp derp, tells me to use gst-launch, I can't find any binary like that
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: gimme a minute
<apachelogger> Quintasan: why not?
<Quintasan> well, because it is not there and apt-file throws nothing?
<Quintasan> oh wait
<apachelogger> !find gst-launch
<ubottu> Found: rygel-gst-launch
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> !find gst-launch0.10
<ubottu> Package/file gst-launch0.10 does not exist in natty
<Quintasan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/610727
<Quintasan> apachelogger: ^
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: fixed
<Quintasan> apachelogger: changing pulsesink to alsasink doesnt make it work
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: MIR for kamoso filed as well
<apachelogger> Quintasan: gstreamer bug, report upstream
<Quintasan> oh god
<shadeslayer> okay i have to go now, cya
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: pong
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: Any plans for making Muon use PolicyKit?
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: it is already
<Quintasan> huh?
<Quintasan> here it calls KdeSudo
<JontheEchidna> oh
<JontheEchidna> for launching software-properties-kde
<Quintasan> yup
<JontheEchidna> that's what needs to use PolicyKit
<JontheEchidna> software-properties-kde is written in pyth0rn
<Quintasan> ohhhh
<Quintasan> like hell someone is touching that
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<ScottK> What does Ubuntu use?
<apachelogger> rbelem: will I ever get a picture? ^^
<JontheEchidna> gksu, presumably
 * apachelogger ponders using his nice fake graphic
<Quintasan> apachelogger: lol, they want to attach the broken file
<Quintasan> sup, copyright violation
<apachelogger> who what where/
<apachelogger> ?
<Quintasan> gstreamer upstream
<apachelogger> Quintasan: send it to the guy who requested that
<sheytan> apachelogger did I really brake phonon? :D
<apachelogger> Quintasan, JontheEchidna: I have a dbus protation of software-properties ... 
<apachelogger> just needs someone to finish it
<apachelogger> mvo also has interest in this
<rbelem> apachelogger, i got X
<apachelogger> I was thinking maybe amichair would like to
<apachelogger> though eh did not yet answer
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you did not fix it :P
<apachelogger> rbelem: yay
 * rbelem waits for plasma-mobile finish loading
<rbelem> it is taking too long to load
<apachelogger> because it needs to render the wallpaper in the cpu
<apachelogger> and the icons
<apachelogger> and the theme
<ScottK> sheytan: Since perception is reality and the perception via the phonon website is broken: Yes.
<sheytan> ScottK i only had to do the artwork for the page, sorry 
<ScottK> sheytan: No doubt.  I think apachelogger is blame shedding.
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> I could be blaming vir
<apachelogger> because of the superior former management of phonon no one on the team even knows how to change that page
<sheytan> you see?
<apachelogger> then again sheytan did not yet come up with a sane page, so all I could have done in the mean time is delete everything render the page just as useless as it is now
<apachelogger> > and Phonon slices and dices the streams in the background and feeds them
<apachelogger> > to the correct backends.
<apachelogger> eh
<apachelogger> screw you klipper!
<apachelogger> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde4libs/+bug/297775
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 297775 in KDE Base "konqueror cannot resolve mozilla.com" [High,Fix released]
<apachelogger> there
<apachelogger> finally a feature worth having
<sheytan> apachelogger if you could make a list of things to put on the site for me now, i would appreciate it
<apachelogger> link: userbase, link: techbase, link: community ^^
<sheytan> apachelogger is that all?
<apachelogger> maybe a nakkid picture of rbelem
<apachelogger> could spice up things a bit
<sheytan> ahahahahah :D
<apachelogger> rbelem: where is me picture :P
<rbelem> apachelogger, it is taking forever to load
<apachelogger> I no
<apachelogger> someone should fix that
<apachelogger> maybe someone who has it running right now
<ScottK> sheytan: The phonon page needs http://apachelog.files.wordpress.com/2010/11/princess.jpg?w=450&h=300
<sheytan> ScottK sure
<ScottK> Great.
<bambee> aha :D
 * Quintasan needs to do more SRU's
<ScottK> BTW, here you can see shadeslayer listing due to the laptop: http://photos.pixoulphotography.com/Events/UDS-Natty/14450330_Xqidv#1072198401_NZJSm-A-LB
<sheytan> apachelogger you'll have a page that cool, that no other project
<Quintasan> ScottK: so huge
<Quintasan> :O
<Quintasan> apachelogger: did you upload new kamoso?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: hrrrrr :D
<apachelogger> Quintasan: yes, shadeslayer already filed the MIR too
 * apachelogger finds the mir a bit meritless though *shrug*
<Quintasan> well, I delegated MIR to him so you know
<Quintasan> :P
<apachelogger> I do remember them good old days when you had to create a freaking wiki page for MIRs
<apachelogger> and spend like half a day on research
<Quintasan> lol
<apachelogger> is it just me or can one not deactive the flipping touchpad with our new kcm anymore?
 * apachelogger pokes rbelem with a long pointy stick of fluff
<rbelem> :-D
<rbelem> apachelogger, it seems that the 900-integration is not installing the links
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> rbelem: which links?
<apachelogger> rbelem: any chance of getting the picture any time soon? otherwise I'll just publish with my fake picture and we could exchange it later on
<rbelem> it is installed but i'm getting errors
<rbelem> apachelogger, i will try one more time
<rbelem> apachelogger, if it fails...
<rbelem> let's go to plan b
<apachelogger> :D 
<apachelogger> plan b
<apachelogger> :D
 * apachelogger giggles away
<shadeslayer> ScottK: yeah about that ... i'm going to get a new laptop in a couple of months
<shadeslayer> then i'll make the one i'm holding in the picture a home server
<apachelogger> http://img.xcitefun.net/users/2009/01/21160,xcitefun-big-laptop.jpg
<apachelogger> that would seem like an appropriate model
<shadeslayer> nah
<shadeslayer> i'm thinking either the X200/X1 ( if it even comes out )/ Macbook Pro
<apachelogger> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3467/3762379863_34ba0abfd5.jpg
<shadeslayer> bleh .. no HP/Dell from now on
<shadeslayer> i
<shadeslayer> i've learnt my lesson
<apachelogger> http://zareason.com/shop/Verix-1656.html
<shadeslayer> 3 KGs
<shadeslayer> @_@
<shadeslayer> thats even heavier than what i have right now
<apachelogger> somehow I find this hard to believe
<rbelem> "could not start kdeinit4 ..."
<DarkwingDuck> Hey guys
<bambee> shadeslayer: do you play to urbanterror ? :D
<apachelogger> http://apachelog.wordpress.com/2011/05/20/kubuntu-11-10-mobile-devices-sneak-peak/
<apachelogger> evyerone, share the good news
<sheytan>  apachelogger are you ready?
 * apachelogger holds on to his seat
<sheytan> good
<sheytan> apachelogger http://imageshack.us/m/842/6458/phononpage.png
<apachelogger> visualgasm
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I love it
<apachelogger> eh
<apachelogger> sheytan: 
<sheytan> which means you like it, right?
<sheytan> yeah :D
<apachelogger> there we have the tabfail again
<ScottK> -1 Insufficient disney mouse princesses.
<apachelogger> sheytan: one thing: remove the acer bit from the laptop
<sheytan> ScottK wait, i'm not done yet :D
<apachelogger> we are not advertising no nothing without getting money for it ^^
<ScottK> Ah.  Excellent.
<sheytan> apachelogger sure i will
<apachelogger> sheytan: when can I get the page?
 * apachelogger is all heated up now
<sheytan> apachelogger do you do code for it?
 * ScottK steps quietly to the other side of the room
<sheytan> as i said, i only do artwork
<apachelogger> sheytan: oh, suppose I could
<sheytan> apachelogger ive got a dude who can take care of the code ;)
<sheytan> we did the cd image stuff for kubu
<apachelogger> uh, that would be awesome
<sheytan> sure
<ScottK> apachelogger: Even sheytan is recruiting minions now.  Get you game up.
<ScottK> you/your
<apachelogger> I have phonon debugging to do now
<apachelogger> not my fault that sheytan is posting them hawt pictures
<ScottK> You wouldn't if you had a phonon minion for such.
<apachelogger> hm, that is an interesting thought
<sheytan> ScottK extra for you, to remaind you that we still love you http://imageshack.us/m/685/8170/phononpageps.png :D:D
<sheytan> apachelogger ^^
<apachelogger> is it odd that I like this version even better?
<apachelogger> we could have it as alternative version in the weeks of UDS ^^
<sheytan> apachelogger no, it's nod odd. It's normal. really.
<apachelogger> yay
<rbelem> apachelogger, it worked
<shadeslayer> bambee: never heard of it
<bambee> omg
<bambee> it's a foss fps games, like counter strike but better :)
<shadeslayer> ^_^
<shadeslayer> will check it out sometime
<bambee> ^^
<shadeslayer> bambee: i was having fun with busybox on my router a couple of minutes ago
<bambee> aahh. good luck
<bambee> busybox on your router, which kind of router is it ?
<shadeslayer> bambee: broadcom modem+router
<shadeslayer> which then connects to my wifi router which is a netgear device
<bambee> mhhh
<shadeslayer> uhm
<shadeslayer> jussi: there?
<bambee> :p
<shadeslayer> jussi: tell ubottu about one-eye-rick
 * sheytan doesn't want to go to work tomorrow!
<sheytan> but he has to
<sheytan> so good night every one ;)
<rbelem> apachelogger, https://picasaweb.google.com/rclbelem/KubuntuMobile
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: they're updating gcc ... so thats why half the stuff is broken 
<shadeslayer> can't merge avogadro till thats fixed
<DarkwingDuck> Ugh.... I need a work bench at my next place for this stuff
<Xand3r> hey apachelogger
#kubuntu-devel 2011-05-21
<apachelogger> lo Xand3r_
<rbelem> apachelogger, ScottK, do you know if qt mobility 1.2 is packaged?
<ScottK> rbelem: qtmobility | 1.1.0-0ubuntu4 | oneiric/universe | source
<ScottK> No.
<ScottK> Actually Debian has it: qtmobility | 1.2.0~beta0+git3174-2 | sid    | source
<rbelem> ScottK, hum... but it still in beta. the final was released some days ago
<rbelem> ScottK, may i update this package?
<bambee> hi ! :)
<bambee> DarkwingDuck: Could you say me when you've done the oneiric banners ? I would be interested by a banner for my blog :)
<bambee> however, take your time, there's no rush.
<jefferai> hey, can anyone tell me how I might fix this problem with fonts: http://www.fotoshack.us/foto.php?id=46057fonts.png
<jefferai> I only see this in the meego stuff, I don't see this in normal KDE programs
<debfx> $ ls unstable/4.6.80/src | wc -l
<debfx> 74
<debfx> so many tarballs ...
<apachelogger> time to revive the overlord scripts
<debfx> what overlord scripts?
<yofel> o/
<yofel> yep, 74, but a few empty tars in there
<ScottK> rbelem: Sure
<sheytan> apachelogger ping pong bang
<sheytan> http://imageshack.us/m/219/5492/phononpage2.png
<bambee> sheytan: nice :)
<sheytan> bambee thank you :)
<sheytan> time to sleep, bye :)
#kubuntu-devel 2011-05-22
<QuintasanDroid> o/
<bambee> morning
<yofel> morning
<sheytan> apachelogger ping
<eMyller> any of you use sublime text 2?
<apachelogger> sheytan: pong
<apachelogger> rbelem: do you know of any sensible qt based mobile browser btw?
<apachelogger> I remember you had something to say about meego browser not being fennec or some such, so I guess you know more than me ;)
<ScottK> There's a good chance KDE 4.6.3 will hit Debian Unstable today, so we can merge that and then start on 4.7 beta 1 once they get tarballs sorted.
<ScottK> Personally I'm not fussed about getting 4.7 beta 1 done by it's release date.  I'd rather get it right since there's a ton of package splits to deal with.
<yofel> +1
<yofel> this is over 30 new source packages if we package everything
<apachelogger> who writes the scripts for the 71 packages? :P
<apachelogger> yofel: that is a one-time effort though
<apachelogger> I am more concerned with the subsequent update effort
<apachelogger> getting the tar -> renaming the tar -> extracting the tar...
<yofel> well, most packages shouldn't change too much, so updating them should be fast. It will take some more time though...
<apachelogger> my point exactly
<yofel> well, we can write a script for the tar renaming and extracting
<apachelogger> here is a thought... what if we introduced a get-orig-source target in cdbs/dh?
<apachelogger> bzr builddeb -e ought to then take care of getting the tar
<yofel> how is that supposed to work with ktown o.O? (or ftpmaster)
<yofel> then again... as long as you run it locally..
<ScottK> I think we should also try to coordinate with Debian when it comes to the split so it's not a disaster come the next merge window.
<yofel> agreed, at least for the parts they're interested in. MoDaX did say they'll consider dropping unpopular parts if they don't find maintainers for them...
<apachelogger> yofel: have an env var defining the host and basepath for example
<apachelogger> if that is not set use ftp.kde.org
<apachelogger> that way it will always work, but will be usful to us
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna, afiestas: kubuntu-bugs is subribed to kamoso bugs on launchpad now ... pending inclusion on the cd
<apachelogger> s/cd/dvd
<bambee> can we find equivalent variables to these defined in /etc/adduser.conf with ldap ?
<apachelogger> computation error: 5087; emergency shutdown in progress;
<yofel> apachelogger: btw, shouldn't kubunt-bugs be subscribed to kubuntu-ppa?
<apachelogger> perhaps
<afiestas> apachelogger: oks xd
<apachelogger> afiestas: you should take a look at the bugs there btw
<apachelogger> webshortcut usrc:kamoso
<afiestas> apachelogger: okz, let me finish the 2.0 release :p
<apachelogger> afiestas: there are 2 which seem entirely driver related if you use overlay painting via gstreamer
<apachelogger> but since I am too lazy to look at your code... ;)
<shadeslayer> jussi: i might look into blink tomorrow ;)
<jussi> shadeslayer: !!! rock on!!
<ejat> :)
<sheytan> apachelogger phonon page is under development now :)
<apachelogger> yehha
<apachelogger> sheytan++
<apachelogger> kubotu: order coffee for sheytan
 * kubotu slides coffee with milk down the bar to sheytan.
 * DarkwingDuck sighs
<jjesse> DarkwingDuck why the sigh?
<DarkwingDuck> jjesse: waiting to hear back for the date and time of my second interview
<jjesse> oh good luck
<apachelogger> debfx: I thought you fixed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-workspace/+bug/786323
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 786323 in kdebase-workspace (Ubuntu) "package kdm (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-removal script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New]
<debfx> apachelogger: yes, that is fixed
<sheytan> apachelogger already told. şeytan doesn't drink coffee with milk :D
<apachelogger> debfx: but where are them bug reports coming from :O
<debfx> apachelogger: hm maybe they removed an old version of kdm
<apachelogger> on 11.04?
<apachelogger> how but how :S
<sheytan> apachelogger tomorrow evening the page should be rady :)
<sheytan> ready*
 * apachelogger hugs sheytan
<apachelogger> ohhh
<apachelogger> kubuntu council poll is out
<apachelogger> groovy
* apachelogger changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu Members Make Your Vote For Council! If you have no mail, poke ScottK | "I voted" buttons available from kubotu | Merges: https://merges.ubuntu.com/main.html | TODO: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo
<apachelogger> kubotu: rescan
<kubotu> saving ...
<kubotu> rescanning ...
<kubotu> done. 10 core modules loaded; 55 plugins loaded; 31 plugins ignored; 1 plugin failed to load
<apachelogger> kubotu: order i voted button
 * kubotu slides i voted button down the bar to apachelogger
 * kubotu hands apachelogger a blue "I Voted" button with annoyed rick on it.
<kubotu> Thanks for voting -- The Illuminati
<apachelogger> oh, this looks defunct
<apachelogger> hack squared
<apachelogger> kubotu: rescan
<kubotu> saving ...
<kubotu> rescanning ...
<kubotu> done. 10 core modules loaded; 55 plugins loaded; 31 plugins ignored; 1 plugin failed to load
<apachelogger> kubotu: order i voted button
 * kubotu hands apachelogger a blue "I Voted" button with annoyed rick on it.
<kubotu> Thanks for voting -- The Illuminati
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdepim/+bug/274150 that is a lord duplicate
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 274150 in kdepim (Ubuntu) "Help functions return error message when help isn't installed" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<apachelogger> of my superior master bug
<JontheEchidna> at least LP lets you mark a bug with dupes as a dupe
<JontheEchidna> (now)
<apachelogger> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amarok/+bug/284915
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 284915 in Adept Manager "Khelpcenter missing docs list" [Wishlist,In progress]
<JontheEchidna> oh
<JontheEchidna> but kdepim has docs
<JontheEchidna> just not installed
<JontheEchidna> !info kdepim-docs
<ubottu> Package kdepim-docs does not exist in natty
<JontheEchidna> !info kdepim-doc
<ubottu> kdepim-doc (source: kdepim): KDE Personal Information Management library documentation. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.4.10-0ubuntu4 (natty), package size 2618 kB, installed size 4336 kB
<apachelogger> did I dig up the wrong bug mabe
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I am sure we also have a superior master bug on this issue
<apachelogger> at least KHC now treats this case somewhat sane I have seen
<JontheEchidna> yeah, no more 404 equivalent :P
<apachelogger> so
<apachelogger> who do I elect overlord of Kubuntu
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger, JontheEchidna and Mickey Mouse
<apachelogger> don't tell jon but I don't like his way of ruling the empire :P
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: it would be cool if KHC would start swearing
<apachelogger> so the user goes wtf :O
<JontheEchidna> edubuntu prolly wouldn't like that :P
<apachelogger> then we just need to get kamoso on the CD and run in background
<yofel> hm, I wonder if people can vote for themselves ^^
<apachelogger> we would have plenty of evening entertainment
<apachelogger> also we could produce our on .prn files I suppose
<apachelogger> yofel: well, you can rank, so you can obviously rank yourself
<yofel> heh
<DarkwingDuck> hehehe
<apachelogger> naturally you would rank yourself first
 * yofel remembers the election from Pirates of the Carribean ^^
<JontheEchidna> ^^
<apachelogger> did the empror step up and take control?
<JontheEchidna> good thing we only have 6 nominees :P
<yofel> yeah :D
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: everybody nominated and voted for themselves
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> I'd like that
<apachelogger> it would throw the empire of kubuntu into utter confusion and without working government
<apachelogger> perfect opportunity for the empire of phonon to take over
<yofel> someone stop him...
<DarkwingDuck> lol
<apachelogger> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Grj7sjQ0_p4 enjoy
<apachelogger> kubotu: order i voted button for DarkwingDuck
 * kubotu hands DarkwingDuck a blue "I Voted" button with an annoyed rick on it.
<kubotu> Thanks for voting -- The Illuminati
<DarkwingDuck> lol
<yofel> kubotu: order i voted button
 * kubotu hands yofel a blue "I Voted" button with an annoyed rick on it.
<kubotu> Thanks for voting -- The Illuminati
<ScottK> So I guess that means other people got the mail.
<yofel> yep
<ScottK> 25% of the potential electorate has voted already.
 * ScottK wonders if a week was too long.
<apachelogger> ScottK: if we hit 100% before the week is out we can just end the poll
<ScottK> Yep.
<apachelogger> if not there is always the possibility that someone is moving right now and only reads their mails once a day :)
<apachelogger> eh
<apachelogger> once per week
<ScottK> True.
<apachelogger> also one week gives the empire of phonon the time we need
<apachelogger> muahahaha
<ScottK> I wonder if I can end the poll, see if I like the results, and then unend it if I don't?
 * ScottK won't experiment with it.
<persia> Best to do experimentation with an unannounced poll anyway.
<ScottK> Yep.
<apachelogger> not as thrilling though
<persia> apachelogger, Depends on what you find thrilling: for those who would rule the world, the grinding preparation is just keeping in shape.  For those that revel in risk, any preparation reduces the reward.
<apachelogger> hm, what about a combination of those
<persia> They tend to go mad.  The less fortunate end up on otherwise deserted islands, surrounded by minions of questionable capability, doomsday devices, and sufficiently incapable security systems that some random do-gooder can destroy their dreams forever within 112 minutes.
<apachelogger> ScottK: persia called me mad :'(
<ScottK> apachelogger: He couldn't be referring to you.  He mentions having minions.
<persia> apachelogger, Forward-looking statements are inherently suspicious, and should not be interpreted as commentary on past behaviour.
<apachelogger> ScottK: I have minions of questionable cpability!!!!
<apachelogger> kubotu: order an a
 * kubotu slides an a down the bar to apachelogger
<ScottK> No.  I don't think there's any question as to his capability.
<apachelogger> lol
 * apachelogger writes about duck factories
<apachelogger> you know it is a good university course when either ducks, unicorns or rainbows are involved
#kubuntu-devel 2012-05-14
<JontheEchidna> inane error du jour: http://tinyurl.com/7u62bak v.v
<JontheEchidna> turns out, function pointers are always nonzero :P
<Jacky> always :P
<JontheEchidna> I'll blame tab completion :P
<ScottK> yofel_: Should be in main.
<ScottK> yofel_: Being promoted.
 * genii-around sips
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kde-workspace] Philip Muškovac * 640 * debian/ (changelog control) Switch boost build-dep to 1.49
<apol> can anybody help me with this log? https://launchpadlibrarian.net/105030999/buildlog_ubuntu-precise-amd64.qapt_1.3.50-0~940~precise1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdepim-runtime] Philip Muškovac * 108 * debian/ (changelog control) Switch boost build-dep to 1.49
<yofel_> apol: in libqapt1.install change usr/lib/libqapt.so.1.3.0 to 1.3.65
<apol> hm
<apol> thanks
<ulysses> apol: a question: translations are imported to Muon Discover?
<apol> ulysses: imported?
<ulysses> apol: I installed Muon Discover from the PPA, and it is in English :( But I translated it to Hungarian
<apol> ulysses: well, upload the .po files to the hungarian svn repository
<apol> ulysses: in future versions the kde-l10n-hu package should provide it, I guess
<ulysses> uploaded
<apachelogger> technically speaking, since muon is extragear I suppose the translations would be in the muon tar ;)
<apachelogger> afiestas: http://paste.kde.org/477938/ when unpluggin bluetooth adapter while scanning
<afiestas> apachelogger: report a bug plz
<apachelogger> no idea where, your application fails to give me a bug report button :P
<afiestas> I don't see debug symbols installed 
<afiestas> not one bd .cpp file in that bt
<apachelogger> my application fails to find them :D
<apachelogger> there is BlueDevil::Adapter::unregisterAgent though :P
<afiestas> not useful
<afiestas> what version are you using?
<apachelogger> your application also fails to tell me that :P
<apachelogger> you need a  khelpmenu somewhere, srsly
<afiestas> dude
<apachelogger> !info bluedevil precise
<afiestas> check out the package you have installed
<ubottu> bluedevil (source: bluedevil): KDE Bluetooth stack. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.2-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 262 kB, installed size 1552 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<apachelogger> afiestas: what is this? 1990? :P
<apachelogger> checking installed packages
<afiestas> patches are welcomed
 * apachelogger mumbles and scuttles off to *manually* search for dbg symbols
<afiestas> you  should update yoru version
<afiestas> to a supported one
<afiestas> 1.2.3 
<afiestas> fixed a few fixed in there, one related to unregisterAgent
<afiestas> BUG: 298633 // Crash in kded daemon (ObexFtp module)
<apachelogger> u telling me we have an unsupported version in a long term support release :O
<afiestas> nd another one in libbluedevil 1.9.1 
<afiestas> well not my fault
<afiestas> I do maintain the 1.2 branch
<afiestas> but kubuntu has not upgrade to 1.2.3 
<apachelogger> I blame ScottK
<apachelogger> blue* is imported from debian
 * afiestas start packing, still in sfo
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<apachelogger> uhm
<apachelogger> http://packages.debian.org/changelogs/pool/main/b/bluedevil/bluedevil_1.2.3-1/changelog
<apachelogger> afiestas: so now I need to revise, not ScottK is to blame but Debian
<apachelogger> ftp://ftp.kde.org/pub/kde/stable/bluedevil/1.2.3/src/
<apachelogger> afiestas: and now not Debian is to blame but you :P
<apachelogger> \o/
<afiestas> ?
<apachelogger> you releasing after us :P
 * apachelogger runs a diff
<apachelogger> afiestas: http://paste.kde.org/477956/
<apachelogger> aren't you using releaseme? cause I don't think you need that with releaseme
<apachelogger> the find_package stuff anyway
<apachelogger> afiestas: debian decided to change the packaging ecessivley, so we probably need to manual update the package and sru it -.-
<apachelogger> bulldog98_: i18n( "Install Mysqldump") that is terrible realy
<apachelogger> bulldog98_: also I think mysqldump should be package separately
<apachelogger> it appears to only link against low level libraries
<Quintasan> Sup
<BluesKaj> Din
<Quintasan> Darkwing: ping
<jovin> JonTheEchidna: muon 1.4 alpha looks awesome great job
<jtechidna> jovin: thank apol too :)
<jtechidna> but thanks :)
<koolhead17> hellos all
<jovin> jtechidna: ah of course both of you, i didnt know :)
<apol> jtechidna, jovin \o/ :)
<rbelem_> yofel, heya
<jtechidna> lol: http://imgur.com/rJ6z0
 * koolhead17 is still in hangover
<ulysses> jtechidna: will Muon 1.3 alpha available on Oneiric?
<ulysses> 1.4*
<jtechidna> ulysses: I think the cyberspace ppa has daily snapshots for oneiric, but I don't plan to support anything past the current release + the development release for the QApt Experimental PPA
<jtechidna> https://launchpad.net/~cyberspace/+archive/cyber-stuff?field.series_filter=oneiric
<jtechidna> Package: /var/cache/apt/archives/libmuonprivate1_1.3.65-0ubuntu1~precise1_amd64.deb
<jtechidna> Error: trying to overwrite '/usr/share/kde4/apps/muon-installer/categories.xml', which is also in package muon-installer 1.3.1-0ubuntu2
<jtechidna> oops
<jtechidna> dammit, I'll have to wait until I get home to fix that :(
<Quintasan> jtechidna and apol: Yeah, good job on Muon, makes me use terminal a little bit less :P
<jtechidna> :P
<Quintasan> Now just somebody has to fix KMail once and for all
<Quintasan> SHUT UP ALREADY WITH CANNOT APPEND FLAGS
<apol> Quintasan: #kontact :D
 * Quintasan purges kmail back to hell
<ulysses> jtechidna: that doesn't contains my translation yet :( your packages in the QApt Experimental does
<jtechidna> unfortunately I don't have the time necessary for maintaining packages for 3 releases :(
<ulysses> I understand
<Quintasan> What's the name for Q release?
<jtechidna> Quantal Quetzal or something
<Quintasan> Urgh
<jtechidna> this thing: http://images.nationalgeographic.com/wpf/media-live/photos/000/006/cache/quetzal_675_600x450.jpg
<Quintasan> They really want me to break my tongue
<jtechidna> lol
<koolhead17> haha
<jtechidna> Muon 1.4's codename is Energetic Elemental, after the creatures from this Dr. Who episode: http://tardis.wikia.com/wiki/Love_%26_Monsters :D
<jtechidna> in keeping w/ the Doctor Who codename tradition ;-)
<Quintasan> If QQ is supposed to be quantal, how do we do it?
<Quintasan> Release and don't release at the same time?
<jtechidna> lol
<jtechidna> we could start another rumor about a rolling release :P
<Quintasan> NO
<jtechidna> haha
<Quintasan> EVERYTHING BUT NOT ROLLING RELEASE
<Quintasan> I'm getting out of here if we switch to rolling
<apol> what's wrong with rolling?
<apol> (just asking)
<Quintasan> What's wrong with stable and current devel release separation?
<Quintasan> jtechidna: Maybe we announce that we switch to emerge?
<Quintasan> :P
<apol> doesn't benefit from projects that release-soon-release often
<Quintasan> apol: no qa on rolling
<Quintasan> who can guarantee that release-soon, release-often is better?
<Quintasan> I prefer to have some testing done instead of PACKAGE ALL THE VERSIONS
<apol> well that works for the OS if you want
<apol> but there's little advantage in packaging only the last version of, let's say, digikam before the last release xD
<Quintasan> jtechidna: Who is going to make some todos from uds discussion?
 * Quintasan pokes apachelogger
<Quintasan> or Darkwing
<Quintasan> Muahahahaha
 * Quintasan digs trough his basement looking for Might Stick of TODO Creation
<Quintasan> s/Might/Mighty
<ximion> JontheEchidna: ping
<jtechidna> ximion: pong
<jtechidna> (JontheEchidna is my laptop which is at home right nwo)
<ximion> jtechidna: ah, makes sense! :) I wanted to ask you a few questions about QApt/Muon and the relation to PackageKit...
<ximion> first of all, I'm doing a GSoC on AppStream, the underlying distro-agnostic technology for the Ubuntu Software-Center, which is also used on other distributions.
<ximion> I'm driving the implementation at Debian and a (possible) update of some background stuff on Ubuntu too, but apt and the repository format will first need some changes for that. (will probably be finished with the end of this year)
<ximion> the GSoC project is for OpenSUSE, btw.
 * jtechidna nods
<ximion> now, Muon has a very nice software-center-like feature, which uses the same AppStream infrastructure available on other distros too (only few changes necessary, which Ubuntu will do too, later)
<ximion> it also ships an own Apt transaction daemon, the qapt-worker.
<ximion> it would be awesome to make at least the MSC cross-distro using PackageKit.
<ximion> right now, PK has some API missing, we're currently planning the changes so e.g. fetching package lists will be faster in future.
<ximion> so, would you allow porting parts of Muon to PK, where it makes sense, so other distributions can use the software too?
<ximion> (please remember that this is a long-term goal, won't happen now since I first have to fix the USC fork to use PK)
<ximion> jtechidna: ^
<apol> ximion: where are AppStream servers?
<apol> as in, for reviews and all
<ximion> apol: distributions provide the necessary data by themselve
<jtechidna> So let me start off by saying that I would like to see Muon integrate in with AppStream to some degree
<jtechidna> in terms of the flowchart here: http://gitorious.org/appstream/resources/blobs/raw/master/architecture.png
<ximion> for the review stuff, a cross-distro solution is planned, but nobody has taken the task yet
<jtechidna> I could see Muon/QApt implementing the "client" section
<jtechidna> adding support for additional reviews/ratings backends shouldn't be too hard given the current setup
<jtechidna> and getting the app data from an external server as opposed to the current app-install-data package shouldn't be too hard
<ximion> just for information: http://distributions.freedesktop.org/wiki/AppStream/Implementation (how AppStream works)
<jtechidna> But I'm not too convinced that swapping out QApt for PK is in the best technical interest of the project.
<ximion> http://wiki.debian.org/AppStreamDebianProposal (what is planned to make it work easily on any Debian repository)
<apol> ximion: what's supposed to be in app-data.xml?
<jtechidna> apol: it's analagous to the flat files that we use from app-install-data
<apol> jtechidna: I thought so
 * apol thinks that AppStream is reinventing the wheel
<ximion> apol: see http://gitorious.org/appstream/resources/blobs/master/appdata.xml (but at Debian, we will use a different format than XML, where ftpmasters are happier with - what matters in the end is the Xapian database)
<ximion> apol: AppStream is essentially a cross-distro version of what Ubuntu has today, with some extras. Ubuntu people were at the meeting, so AppStream is heavily influenced by them, of course ^^
<jtechidna> With some work, I could see the qaptworker providing at least a limited PK-like API
<jtechidna> sort of like aptdaemon is currently doing
<ximion> jtechidna: please, please don't do that! It's already causeing much pain for me with PK :)
<apol> ximion: I think that from the muon PoV we could start collaborating by being compatible with AppStream reviewing services
<ximion> jtechidna: What are your concerns about PK?
<jtechidna> ximion: well, for one thing, it will never be too terribly fast due to everything going through DBus
<apol> ximion: the concern is that what we have works great
<apol> +1
<apol> :P
<ximion> apol: In fact, it should already be ^^
<apol> ximion: if you give me a reference server, I probably can adapt Muon myself to target it in my work time
<ximion> jtechidna: You could for example replace the QApt-worker with PK without loosing any functionality, but sharing more code with PK. The PK daemon would take modify-tasks over DBus and do exacly the same as the current QApt-daemon does
<jtechidna> ah, hmm. hadn't thought about that
<ximion> regarding the other speed-limits, you're right, that's why future PK versions will be able to access backends without DBus, but that's not yet implemented
<jtechidna> ximion: does the aptcc backend currently support specifying package versions?
<jtechidna> e.g. for downgrading
<apol> ximion: what do we win by having half libqapt relying on apt for some features and pk on other?
<jtechidna> Muon would still have to rely on APT and wouldn't be cross platform
<ximion> apol: Removing code-duplication by using PK, avoiding running another package-management daemon in background (I got bug reports from users running three (!) at the same time), implementation of PackageKit API for free.
<jtechidna> *cross distro
<jtechidna> btw, the qaptworker doesn't run all the time
<jtechidna> it times out after 30 seconds of inactivity
<ximion> jtechidna: yes, but we'd have the benefits mentioned above, and it would be easier to make it cross-distro. Muon itself can't be cross-distro and shouldn't be, e.g. because it can target specific Apt features (like pinning) then. - But the MSC could be cros-distro, as it does not rely on advanced functionality, like Muon does.
<ximion> jtechidna: so does PK, so does Aptd - the user I'm talking about used Muon, a PK-relying application (PK is used be many apps now, at least on Debian) and the USC at the same time :P
<jtechidna> currently MSC does use libqapt functions for getting information about the underlying packages. (Version, file size, etc)
<jtechidna> so it's not that simple to just not use libqapt for that
<ximion> jtechidna: We'd need the new, planned PK functions for that to replace libqapt there.
<ximion> this is @work, I just want to check the general possibility of doing this :P
<ximion> because right now, having aptd, PK, and Qaptd around is not optimal...
<ximion> and even PackageKit has two backends for Apt
<ximion> (where aptcc is the better (and faster) one right now)
<jtechidna> well, to be fair nobody uses the python apt one :P
<jtechidna> that one is broken as heck
<ximion> it was even removed, because it was abandoned - all Ubuntu developers did aptd then.
<jtechidna> I think we could definitely commit to using the OCS Reviews and Ratings API as an alternate (perhaps even default?) backend, as well as the metadata sourcing system.
<ximion> but suddenly, they were back, made a huge set of commits and then vanished again (for months now)
<jtechidna> But sharing worker implementation will require more discussion
<ximion> jtechidna: I think PK can cover 98% of current qapt worker already, for the other stuff, we can discuss :)
<ximion> PK will now get a sqlite cache, to make accessing the package-information faster and to benachmark backends, then we'll go for "PK2", when Richard has some more time again.#
<ximion> for other parts of Muon, you don't need much changes. AppStream is nearly the same as current Ubuntu implementation is, and mvo will make it more AppStream-like during the next releases.
<jtechidna> I should note that Muon currently does not have a strong Xapian backend for retreiving pkg information
<jtechidna> it only uses Xapian for package search
<ximion> jtechidna: How does it fetch the application data then?
<jtechidna> ximion: via libapt-pkg
<ximion> ah, okay :)
<jtechidna> https://projects.kde.org/projects/extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/repository/revisions/master/entry/src/package.cpp
<jtechidna> basically libapt-pkg mmap's a large (15 or 30 MB, depending on whether you're 32 or 64 bit) file in to memory that contains the info for all the packages
<jtechidna> and uses pointers and iterators to access information 
<ximion> hmm... I'll suggest another AppStream meeting (maybe not in person but in IRC) to discuss the current state - there are many things which are unclear and the goal "ship something with the end of December" hasn't been reached too :P
<jtechidna> very fast, once you've actually mmap'ed the file :P
<ximion> hehe ^^
<apol> ximion: i'd be intrested in attending such meeting
<jtechidna> that takes around 1 or 2 seconds at application startup ^.^
<ximion> I like QApts code very much, btw. - given the horrow Apt's API is, it lokks very clean and is super-easy to read :)
<jtechidna> ;-)
<jtechidna> I'm very proud of it
<apol> +1
<apol> kudos for jtechidna :)
<jtechidna> though there are definitely things I'd like to change <.<
<jtechidna> like this abomination: https://projects.kde.org/projects/extragear/sysadmin/libqapt/repository/revisions/master/entry/src/package.cpp#L1088
<jtechidna> lol
<apol> :P
<ximion> Apt has the worst API I've ever seen, so this QApt is indeed a great thing to have.
<jtechidna> I wrote that after I discovered QHash, and went "Use QHash for EVERYTHING!"
<jtechidna> http://www.quickmeme.com/meme/3pa44v/
<ximion> ^^
<apol> :)
<ximion> apol: I can tell you when we discuss the matter :)
<ximion> would be cool to get the team back together and some new people too - especially from QApt/Muon
<ximion> and as soon as PK-with-less-DBus is ready, implementaing Software-Centers with PK should be a trivial thing.
<ximion> for my GSoC on SC, I use a not very nice workaround.
 * apol doesn't really like such "when it's ready it will be awesome"
<apol> because it doesn't always happen
<apol> let's focus on what we have working at the present at any moment and keep iterating forward
<ximion> apol: that's the plan
<ximion> and since I want a working SC with the end of my project, I will now implement an ugly solution to be able to switch to the better one when it's ready
<jtechidna> So on a slightly-related note, I was thinking that the Qt4 -> Qt5 transition might be the perfect excuse to break ABI/ABI and do a QApt2.
<jtechidna> If you've looked in the code, you can probably see that I've written some notes about API that I'd like to change for a QApt2.
<jtechidna> But I think that it would be beneficial to get an API review with a few more heads than my own
<jtechidna> A 'grep -iR QApt2 src/' should show all of my notes :)
<jtechidna> oh, and this isn't mentioned in the source code, but the QApt Worker API needs a bit of rework.
<jtechidna> all of the functions that start processes where the worker and frontend communicate should return dbus objects which can be monitored for dbus signals. (Kind of like aptdaemon does now)
<jtechidna> currently all signals are outputted on the main qaptworker dbus bus
<jtechidna> which means that all open applications that can communicate with the qaptworker will recieve them. :(
<jtechidna> that's probably the biggest design problem with the library at the moment, which has to be worked around with considerable effort in the frontends
<jtechidna> I should set up a wiki page or something for an API review
<apol> jtechidna: yep, Qt4->Qt5 will break ABI anyway, so yes it makes sense
<jtechidna> We'll definitely want to not go too wild with changing API. While Muon is the biggest consumer of the LibQApt API, there are some other things using it.
<jtechidna> IIRC there's some small Ubuntu derivative using it to develop a Qt package manager
<jtechidna> and some other users include the GRUB2 KCM and the Kubuntu debug installer plugin for Dr. Konqi
<apol> :)
<jtechidna> but the good thing is that I don't think we'll have to change too much
<jtechidna> oh btw, I was also able to find out how the Ubuntu Software Center populates its "For Purchase" origin: http://software-center.ubuntu.com/api/2.0/applications/en/ubuntu/precise/i386/
<jtechidna> since they're ever so good at making their API publicly visible :P
<jtechidna> While I feel there's definitely less impetus to implement support for their AppStore API now that we aren't an official Canonical Ubuntu flavor, I think that having support there would still be nice.
<jtechidna> I don't know if Blue Systems would take an interest in implementing the API, but it's quite similar to the reviews API and it uses the Ubuntu SSO which we can now do in Muon, so I'd be willing to give a shot at implementing it
<ronnoc> jtechidna: Congrats on the new Muon Suite release! When updating 12.04, I get this error, first by standard upgrade (within Muon) and also in terminal with -f flag. Ideas? http://paste.kde.org/478226/
<jtechidna> ronnoc: unfortunately a result of me not testing the packages
<jtechidna> run sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/libmuonprivate1_1.3.65-0ubuntu1~precise1_amd64.deb
<jtechidna> you'll also need to do /var/cache/apt/archives/muon-installer_1.3.65-0ubuntu1~precise1_amd64.deb if my memory serves
<jtechidna> anways, I'm off to lunch, and afterwards I do have some $WORK stuff to do so I'll get off of IRC (well, idle, but yeah)
<ronnoc> jtechidna: ok thanks :)
<yofel> jtechidna: btw. could you integrate adding the dbgsym sources to the kubuntu debug installer? Or would that be too invasive? (maybe add, install, remove again?)
<jtechidna> yofel: it'd require some code for adding the dbgsym repo, running an update, searching for the package, removing the repo afterwards
<jtechidna> so it's doable
<jtechidna> it just hasn't been don eyhet
<jtechidna> *done yet
<yofel> ok, was just curious if it's doable or total nonsense
<jtechidna> it's not exactly trivial, but it's not insane either
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdemultimedia] Philip Muškovac * 153 * debian/ (changelog libkcddb4.symbols) * Update symbol files for gcc 4.7
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdepim] Philip Muškovac * 203 * debian/ (changelog control) * Switch boost depends to 1.49
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/smokekde] Philip Muškovac * 23 * debian/changelog releasing version 4:4.8.3-0ubuntu1
<eagles0513875> hey yofel :) 
<yofel> o/
<Peace-> razor is in the repos ?
<Peace-> i guess no
<eagles0513875> btw yofel my bug Darkwing is going to help me fix it :) maybe ill learn a few things :) 
<yofel> Peace-: it is
<Peace-> yofel: razor-qt sorry
<Peace-> :D
<Peace-> i mean http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2011/12/16/light-qt-destkop-ex-antico-razor-qt/
<Peace-> yofel: btw on unity there is a shortcut to open unity menu  with super key
<Peace-> on kubuntu shoudl be the same 
<Peace-> i managed to get it but it seems with some problme 
<yofel> well, problem is that you can't use Meta by itself as a shortcut, it's a modifier
<yofel> and I haven't managed to set a single key shortcut for kickoff so far
<Peace-> yofel:  i did it
<Peace-> yofel: http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2012/05/06/kde-laucher-set-superkey-lke-shortcut/
<Peace-> but i have a problem anyway
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdeadmin] Philip Muškovac * 150 * debian/changelog releasing version 4:4.8.3-0ubuntu1
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdeartwork] Philip Muškovac * 139 * debian/changelog releasing version 4:4.8.3-0ubuntu1
<nixternal> ^^ why isn't a hook used that when you commit, or better yet, tag, add 'release:precise' to change debian/changelog automagically instead of manually doing it each time?
<yofel> I've a script that does that :P
<nixternal> locally?
<yofel> yeah (that's a local hook anyway, launchpad has no CIA support)
<nixternal> you can't add a hook to the bzr server that takes care of it server side? with your script, after it triggers the release:precise, you sill have to do another commit right?
<yofel> well, as I need to testbuild before uploading, I need to edit the changelog anyway to create the source package. If it builds fine I let my script commit, tag and upload
<yofel> and there's a bug about CIA support, that's about as cooperative the launchpad folks will get
<nixternal> ahh, that sucks, though i could care less about cia
<yofel> shadeslayer: you were looking for fun build failures, enjoy: http://paste.kde.org/478406
 * highvoltage adds #kubuntu-devel to autojoin to keep up to date with tablet stuff :)
<shadeslayer> yofel: I don't see the error, needs more backlog :P
<shadeslayer> unless that's the only error message you get
<shadeslayer> then it's just plain weird
<yofel> shadeslayer: that *is* the error, but here the full log http://paste.ubuntu.com/987758/
<shadeslayer> ...
<shadeslayer> firefox just froze up when I tried to use Find on that page
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdeplasma-addons] Philip Muškovac * 202 * debian/ (changelog control) * Switch boost build-dep to 1.49
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdesdk] Philip Muškovac * 166 * debian/ (changelog control) * Switch boost build-dep to 1.49
 * JontheEchidna is now home
<JontheEchidna> blog post without screenshots on April 26th vs. blog post with screenshots today: http://i.imgur.com/1v5T0.png
<JontheEchidna> :P
<JontheEchidna> people love teh screenies
<debfx> next time you'll have to create some gif images for even more hits
<yofel> all is fine as long as you don't use flash :D
#kubuntu-devel 2012-05-15
<apachelogger> Quintasan_: ever since my first UDS I keep saying that the work items should be compiled in the meetings, rather than notes as the notes will lack information you need to turn them into work-items and consequently the work items will be even more rubbish than they are anyway (also see the WI quality rant from a few months back)
<ScottK> apachelogger: Since work items are primarily a Canonical management tool, how much do we have to care anymore?
<apachelogger> ScottK: you don't find them useful?
<ScottK> Not really.
<ScottK> Do we need a work item for "Package KDE SC 4.9"?
<ScottK> I don't think so.  We know we have to do that.
<apachelogger> ScottK: I did point out that we have loads of rubbish WIs :P
<ScottK> Yes.  You did.
<apachelogger> was the same with the wiki todo though
<ScottK> I don't recall ever having done something because there was a work item.
<apachelogger> which I personally found less nice
<apachelogger> as it didn't have graphics
<apachelogger> to track overall and personal progress
<ScottK> True, but the wiki a least was all on one page and there was no need to get some magic syntax correct.
<ScottK> How important is the tracking though?
<ScottK> Fundamentally "Package the new Qt and KDE" is the only mandatory development thing we need to do.
<apachelogger> yah, and it is all we'd do if we did not track what is done and what is not, as a burndown chart on todos is a motivational tool
<apachelogger> either it goes  ... oh wow we are almost done or  ... oh wow we need to do more, let's get started
<apachelogger> also TBH the wiki page was terrible for exactly its advantage .... while all data was on one page where you coudl view and edit it, editing it was a flipping nightmare with wiki markup and whatnot
<apachelogger> all that said, I don't have a problem with going back to a wiki, but I sure would hope that in 2012 there is at least one sensible piece of free online todo management software for large software projects ^^
<apachelogger> also since we were talking about burning out developers ... with sensible software you'd get an idea of how much workload is allocated to one person and can ensure that it doesn't get too much
<ScottK> https://trello.com/
<ScottK> !)@(#*$&%^# hotel internet.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hotel internet.
<ScottK> Not sure if it made it through or not, so I'll try again: https://trello.com/
<apachelogger> ScottK: remind me of a kanban ^^
<ScottK> It's made for "agile" things.
<ScottK> And if you compare Ubuntu to Debian, we're agile.
<apachelogger> aye
<apachelogger> making us track stuff agile sounds like a good idea
<apachelogger> then again I am an agile fanboy
<ScottK> I think it depends on what you make of it.
<apachelogger> yah
<ScottK> Once there was a training course for a "Certified Scrum Master (tm)", it was all over.
<apachelogger> hehe
<apachelogger> ok, so I am an original agile fanboy
<apachelogger> certifing a scrum master is rubbish :P
<apachelogger> everyone in the team is at some point supposed to master the scrum ^^
<ScottK> http://dilbert.com/strips/comic/1996-10-08/ comes to mind.
<apachelogger> ^^
<ScottK> Honestly I think agile is mostly a state of mind and if you need to go read a book to explain a process, you'll probably not get there.
 * ScottK is off to bed.  It's finally past midnight local.
 * yofel_ wouldn't mind using that 
<yofel_> ^
<apachelogger> http://www.scrumdo.com/
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdewebdev] Philip Muškovac * 115 * debian/ (changelog control) * Switch boost build-dep to 1.49
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdetoys] Philip Muškovac * 111 * debian/changelog releasing version 4:4.8.3-0ubuntu1
<BluesKaj> hi all
<tsdgeos> hi
<debfx> oh no, launchpad can import comments from kde bugzilla now
<jtechidna> http://i.imgur.com/bpPqP.png
<shadeslayer> anyone seen jr?
<yofel_> shadeslayer: "<Riddell> I'm going off irc for a couple of weeks in a hope to prevent burnout, e-mail or text/phone me if you need me"
<shadeslayer> ah
<BluesKaj> yofel, you need a hobby besisdes linux :)
<yofel> can't really argue against that...
<yofel> don't have too much time recently though anyway :/
<txwikinger> hobbies are overrated ;-)
<shadeslayer> jussi: plz2fix ubottu
<shadeslayer> !find sqlcli.h quantal
<ubottu> Cache out of date, please contact the administrator
<BluesKaj> txwikinger, for some maybe , not all of us can be as singleminded as others , especially me :)
<jussi> shadeslayer: bother tsimpson
<jussi> better still, file a bug
<shadeslayer> tsimpson: ^
<jussi> shadeslayer: serously, file a bug against ubuntu-bots
<shadeslayer> ok
<maco> i had assumed it did file query using packages.ubuntu.com
<tsimpson> no need really
<jussi> well then, tsimpson is here
<jussi> :)
<shadeslayer> :D
<maco> i suppose apt-file is more likely
<tsimpson> I had to fix apt-cache segfaulting earlier, and the cache was removed
<tsimpson> shadeslayer: fixor'd
<shadeslayer> !find sqlcli.h quantal
<ubottu> Package/file sqlcli.h does not exist in quantal
<shadeslayer> wibble
<EagleScreen> plasma-netbook is unstable, slow and has a lot to be desired, I think you should use plasma-desktop for netbooks too
<EagleScreen> may be with some specific configuration for widgets/panel
<txwikinger> BluesKaj: I rather meant that hobbies often create singlemindedness :-)
<BluesKaj> I meant other hobbies . pursuits tx
<BluesKaj> txwikinger,^
<txwikinger> Well.. I do not have time for any hobbies
<txwikinger> Family, Business..time over
<txwikinger> Regrdless what I would like to do
<BluesKaj> like this silly game my wife roped me into 
<txwikinger> silly game?
<BluesKaj> yardwork day today , and the morning is almost done 
<BluesKaj> lord of ultima 
<txwikinger> Yeah.. that will do it
<txwikinger> At least plant some stuff that can be eaten
<BluesKaj> I'm not a gamer to begin with , hence the "silly":
<txwikinger> are you already addicted?
 * txwikinger has no time for games
<BluesKaj> not really ...it's not my kind of "thing" 
<ScottK> apachelogger: I notice that https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/foundations-q-ubiquity-lvm-luks is now an essential blueprint for quantal.  That was one of the ones we needed to ditch the alternate images.  
<ScottK> Darkwing: Did getting rid of the alternate images to reduce the amount of ISO testing we have to do come up again at UDS?
<yofel> ScottK: do you by chance know what the cpython-32mu in "/usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/PyQt4/Qt.cpython-32mu.so" means?
<ScottK> Yes.
<ScottK> I was built with the cpython interpreter, version python3.2, and I don't remember exactly what the mu translates too, but it's not a debug package.
<ScottK> Debug packages have dmu.
<ScottK> It's effectively abi.
<yofel> right, that's from python3-pyqt4, ok 
<ScottK> That's the reason we don't need per python3 directories for extensions like we do in python.
<yofel> aaaah
<yofel> understood
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/pykde4] Philip Muškovac * 30 * debian/ (8 files in 2 dirs) (log message trimmed)
<CIA-42> * Add python3 support from Colin Watson - add python3-all-dev, python3-sip-de
<CIA-42> and python3-pyqt4 to build-depends - add new packages: python3-pykde4
<yofel> ScottK: could you give that a quick review ^ ? I think it's ~right now, but I don't quite understand what the magic in override_dh_shlibdeps does
<BluesKaj> just had a conversation with some window IT guy who claims to be writing trojans and viruses for testing on linux servers ..is this a known test procedure ...personally i thought the guy was joking at first ,but as the cob=nverstaion progressed he claimed to be serious ...it must be a "first" afaik 
<ScottK> yofel: I can probably do it in 8 - 10 hours.  I'm on my way to meetings right now.  Ping me again if I forget.
<yofel> ScottK: I would then rather go ahead and upload as cjwatson is waiting on it and the python2 parts aren't touched. We can then get a proper version into debian and merge that in
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/okular] Philip Muškovac * 30 * debian/ (changelog libokularcore1abi1.symbols) Refresh symbol files for remaining architectures
<ronnoc> Darkwing: Ping
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/pykde4] Philip Muškovac * 31 * debian/changelog releasing version 4:4.8.3-0ubuntu1
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/pykde4] Philip Muškovac * 32 * debian/ (changelog control) Switch boost build-dep to 1.49
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/gwenview] Philip Muškovac * 43 * debian/changelog releasing version 4:4.8.3-0ubuntu1
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kalgebra] Philip Muškovac * 35 * debian/changelog releasing version 4:4.8.3-0ubuntu1
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kamera] Philip Muškovac * 28 * debian/changelog releasing version 4:4.8.3-0ubuntu1
#kubuntu-devel 2012-05-16
<Quintasan_> rbelem, make me responsible for maliit packaging, I have the stuff lying around and it needs a little bit polishing
<JontheEchidna> protip: laptops don't appreciate you accidentally sticking a headphone jack into the usb connector directly next to the headphone connector
<JontheEchidna> it turned off and wouldn't turn on until I took the battery out/put it back in
<JontheEchidna> scared me for a bit there :s
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<nixternal> http://main.diabetes.org/goto/nixternal  -- come on Kubuntu! you all sponsored me last year (really just Val) :)
<Daskreech> Does Canonical have any Kubuntu swag for conferences?
<claydoh> Daskreech: at uds-o they did have some kubuntu discs but nothing to buy, like stickers hats etc
<claydoh> something that would be good to have, as I am rather keen to have a Kubuntu cap
<claydoh> iirc the real cost in these items is the initial fees for getting the graphics set up
<claydoh> hmmm of course the trademark issue comes up perhaps?
<Daskreech> claydoh: Why?
<claydoh> can someone just go and print and sell Kubuntu branded stuff?
<claydoh> empasis on sell
<Daskreech> someone being canonical?
<claydoh> canonical has/had a butt-load of old kubuntu stuff that was not selling
<Daskreech> and I'm looking to show off things at a conference. I was wondering if Canonical would be interested in showcasing Kubuntu or if it's not Ubuntu at this point they don't want to be involved?
<claydoh> that I dunno, they don't showcase any of the flavours really
<claydoh> http://shop.canonical.com/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=kubuntu&op=Search
<claydoh> that is what is left, and iirc all but the cd is quite old
<Daskreech> and they don't provide cDs for conferences ?
<claydoh> they  did at uds-p
<claydoh> but that you may contact a loco team
<Daskreech> localization or local team?
<claydoh> i am not sure about what they offer for non ubuntu disks anymore
<Daskreech> who would I ask?
<claydoh> local teams get cd's
<Daskreech> ah ok
<claydoh> they would know where/if/how
<claydoh> (my old loco never got off the groun
<claydoh> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuAtConferences
<claydoh> Daskreech:  though that ^^ doesn't really help 
<Daskreech> Thanks I guess?
#kubuntu-devel 2012-05-17
<JontheEchidna> I think our login screen should have a user list by default
<JontheEchidna> just spent the last 15 minutes on the phone with a neighbor (who lives about 5 minutes away) who installed Kubuntu on a laptop, but then forgot their username :s
<JontheEchidna> he's fairly tech savy (just not with Linux) so I told him to mount the drive in windows and look in /home to figure out the username
<JontheEchidna> but I'd like to avoid this in the future, and if he's having troubles, others probably are too, lol
<yofel_> JontheEchidna: we have a ligthdm-kde version with a user list. I would like to use that by default too if we can switch to ligthdm
<JontheEchidna> yeah, lightdm-kde is awesome :)
<JontheEchidna> this is a weird one: bug 1000508
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1000508 in gcc-4.7 (Ubuntu) "PendingMessages member variable of APT's GlobalError class initializes as "true" with -std=c++11" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1000508
<JontheEchidna> (Basically, muon is broke in quantal. Can't do commits or update checks)
<JontheEchidna> ^lol, must have lost power at work
<JontheEchidna> (my alt. there just disconnected)
<JontheEchidna> with this thunderstorm I can't say I'm surprised tho
<yofel_> well, not the first thing I saw failing
<markey> hey all
<markey> :)
<markey> has a new name already been found for Kubuntu?
<markey> Mamarok: ^
<Mamarok> markey: so far we stay with Kubuntu
<markey> Mamarok: oh really, how comes?
<Mamarok> I think those who were sat UDS can explain better
<Mamarok> at*
<markey> I see
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<yofel> can someone please help me understand why gcc 4.7 can't build kdenetwork? I don't quite see what's wrong http://paste.ubuntu.com/987758/ 
<yofel> CMakeFiles/kopete_qq.dir/evautil.o: In function `memset':
<yofel> /usr/include/i386-linux-gnu/bits/string3.h:82: warning: memset used with constant zero length parameter; this could be due to transposed parameters
<yofel> collect2: error: ld returned 1 exit status
<yofel> make[2]: *** [lib/kopete_qq.so] Error 1
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kanagram] Philip Muškovac * 26 * debian/changelog releasing version 4:4.8.3-0ubuntu1
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdegraphics-strigi-analyzer] Philip Muškovac * 33 * debian/changelog releasing version 4:4.8.3-0ubuntu1
<apachelogger> yofel: why, it appears one of the params is nil though it is not supposed to be :P
<yofel> well, there are 4 memset calls in that file, and the only parameter that's actually '0', is the byte that's being inserted.
<apachelogger> that is only a warning though
<yofel> well
<yofel> ld still fails
<apachelogger>                 memset( plain+1, rand()& 0xff, pos++ );
<apachelogger> pos++ apparently can evaluate to 0
<yofel> and just how (looking at the code above) should pos end up being -1 ?
<apachelogger> no clue
<yofel> or it's warning about the possibility and fails on that o.O
<yofel> stupid gcc
<apachelogger> ok, again
<apachelogger> this is a warning
<yofel> that's still the point where it fails. So if the warning isn't the issue, there's no error at all
<yofel> I built with -j1 to make sure
<yofel> if this would make sense I wouldn't be confused ^^
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kgamma] Philip Muškovac * 23 * debian/changelog releasing version 4:4.8.3-0ubuntu1
<apachelogger> yofel: the log is not from -j1
<apachelogger> make[3]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....
<yofel> no, that log isn't, that was the general pbuilder log with -j12. I later built with -j1 to make sure that's actually the point it fails on as it didn't make sense
<yofel> I can get you a log from -j1 if you want
<apachelogger> yofel: please
<apachelogger> however you might have to put ld into verbose mode ... from the j12 log it is not at all clear what causes the failure
<yofel> how?
<apachelogger> no clue
<apachelogger> see if cmake has a var for that
<apachelogger> you could probably just change the cmake linker cmd to ld -verbose
<yofel> CMAKE_VERBOSE_MAKEFILE is already set, maybe I could build with -Wl,--verbose
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/khangman] Philip Muškovac * 24 * debian/changelog releasing version 4:4.8.3-0ubuntu1
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kwordquiz] Philip Muškovac * 24 * debian/changelog releasing version 4:4.8.3-0ubuntu1
<agateau> yofel: note that pos++ evaluates to 0 if pos is 0
<yofel> *headdesk*
<yofel> right
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdegraphics-mobipocket] Philip Muškovac * 36 * debian/changelog releasing version 4:4.8.3-0ubuntu1
<agateau> yofel: still it's weird: it's just a warning, and there are other warnings when building qq support: it may not be the reason ld fails
<yofel> here's the build with ld --verbose http://paste.ubuntu.com/992368/
<yofel> agateau: actually, "-Wl,--fatal-warnings" sounds like a good reason to fail on that...
 * yofel tries to find out where that comes from
<agateau> yofel: oh right
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/parley] Philip Muškovac * 35 * debian/changelog releasing version 4:4.8.3-0ubuntu1
<apol> can somebody help me with these errors? https://code.launchpad.net/~cyberspace/+recipe/cyberspace-muon-daily
<apol> -.-
<agateau> apol: upload log says you are trying to upload an older version: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/105340891/upload_3754291_log.txt
<apol> yes, but it's not
<apol> i mean, it's today's, it can be older
<agateau> maybe somebody uploaded manually?
<apol> i doubt it
<yofel> well, the revision is lower than what's in the archive
<apol> agateau: would it help to push some changes to git maybe
<apol> ?
<yofel> you might want to put {date} into the recipe package version somewhere
<yofel> apol: that would mean pushing 106 commits so the bzr revno is high enough again
<yofel> rather use date
<agateau> apol: I did what yofel suggested for sal-qml
<yofel> OR delete the PPA package
<yofel> and wait for the janitor to purge all files
<agateau> yofel: that won't help people who already have the package installed
<yofel> good point
<apol> ok
<apol> I'll add date then
<apol> yofel: http://paste.kde.org/480854 << like that?
<yofel> rather use something like {debupstream}~{date}
<yofel> er wait
<yofel> rather use something like {debupstream}~{date}~{revno}-3
<yofel> although yours would work too
<yofel> ppa packages are native packages anyway
<apol> ok
<apol> changed
<apol> we'll see what happens
<yofel> apol: actually, use yours, mine would be too low I think
<apol> ok
<apol> https://code.launchpad.net/~cyberspace/+recipe/cyberspace-muon-daily
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/jovie] Philip Muškovac * 12 * debian/changelog releasing version 4:4.8.3-0ubuntu1
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/ark] Philip Muškovac * 17 * debian/changelog releasing version 4:4.8.3-0ubuntu1
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kcalc] Philip Muškovac * 12 * debian/changelog releasing version 4:4.8.3-0ubuntu1
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kgpg] Philip Muškovac * 15 * debian/changelog releasing version 4:4.8.3-0ubuntu1
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kremotecontrol] Philip Muškovac * 13 * debian/changelog releasing version 4:4.8.3-0ubuntu1
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kwallet] Philip Muškovac * 13 * debian/changelog releasing version 4:4.8.3-0ubuntu1
<Mamarok> the KDE Quality team will do a beta testing week for KDE 4.9 from 1. to 6th of June, will Kubuntu have a beat read in the beta PPA? That would be awesome
<Mamarok> beta*
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: if we don't, there's always neon :)
<shadeslayer> ( If this was a question about *just* testing KDE, packages are going to be a completely different beast altogether )
<Mamarok> well, yes, but would be easier to have it in the beta PPA
<shadeslayer> I'd be able to help package it, but only after the 4th
<yofel> only if we get the 4.8.3 merging from debian done in a week
<shadeslayer> heh, nope then :P
<yofel> and I didn't  even manage to upload everything as kdenetwork doesn't build
<shadeslayer> since yofel is the only one working on packaging right now
<Mamarok> yofel: I was talking about packages for Precise, not Quantal
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: doesn't matter, we need to merge from debian first in any case
<shadeslayer> *then* the packages get backported to Precise
<yofel> Mamarok: not much difference, we can't  start with 4.9 until we've merged with debian, which means merging 4.8.3
<yofel> hm
<yofel> we could maybe do both at the same time
<Mamarok> hm, right, but Precise already has 4.8.3, no?
<yofel> i.e. merge a package and update it to 4.9 right away
<yofel> Mamarok: I mean merging our packaging with the packaging of the debian-qt-kde team
<yofel> .3 is about the only time when our versions are in sync
<yofel> so only chance
<yofel> if we do the updating right away (maybe using a git snapshot), we have ~2 weeks for 4.9
<yofel> today's final freeze, so shouldn't be too unreasonable
 * yofel won't promise anything though
<Mamarok> yofel: OK, could you please tell me once you know?
<yofel> ask me again in a week.  I won't be there in the week from May 27th to June 2nd, so unless someone helps out I doubt we'll make Beta1 in time.
<shadeslayer> yofel: have fun updating kdelibs and kde-runtime ( See packagers list for details if you haven't already )
<yofel> shadeslayer: google and kolab? seen it. Doesn't make things easier :(
<shadeslayer> yofel: hah! Nope. Nepomuk is moving out of runtime if I understand correctly
<yofel> oh
<yofel> "fun"
<shadeslayer> To quote "@Packagers: We will not be maintaining binary compatibility in nepomuk-core. At least not for KDE 4.10. We still need to break a lot of things."
<shadeslayer> 3 new packages for nepomuk
<shadeslayer> and they'll have 2 different namespaces for the 4.9 release
<shadeslayer> atleast that's what I've understood so far
<yofel> shadeslayer: stop, please, at least let me sleep in peace until beta1 tagging
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> yofel: no hurry, we can just tackle it after the 4th 
<yofel> yeah, I'll be back by then too
<shadeslayer> I'll be *completely* free after the 4th .... No more uni/exams
<shadeslayer> cya
<Mamarok> yofel: so maybe not beta 1 but beta 2 in that case
<yofel> I'm optimistic about beta2, but there's lots to do in the little time to beta1
<Mamarok> OK, that would work as well
<nixternal> ok, here is what I am witnessing re: kopete. I keep it minimized to system tray and when opened it opens in the right top corner of the screen. when i open it, minimize it, and open it again later, I noticed it creeped a bit to the left. the more i do this throughout the day, the more it creeps to the left
<nixternal> anyone else notice that if they have it setup similar to me?
<nixternal> it has never done this in all of the years i have used kopete. it is strange, but nothing worth figuring out i don't think
<Daskreech> can somone ping me if Riddell turns up on the chan?
<yofel> Daskreech: he said he's off for a few weeks, rather send him a mail
<Daskreech> oh never mind then
<Daskreech> Won't be timely
#kubuntu-devel 2012-05-18
<CIA-42> [superkaramba] Jonathan Thomas <echidnaman@kubuntu.org> * echidnaman@kubuntu.org-20120518034814-44f69mle1sy0im95 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream bugfix release
<CIA-42> [ktimer] Jonathan Thomas <echidnaman@kubuntu.org> * echidnaman@kubuntu.org-20120518040418-w0xun0oq3figx3gb * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream bugfix release
<Tm_T> chomp
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<rzr> hi
<jtechidna> heh, that moment when you receive a reply to a year and a half email and have no memory sending it...
<jtechidna> but then, you vaguely do
<eagles0513875> hey guys anyone around to have their brain picked and a possible solution to this particular issue in 12.10 actually 2 issues
<MountainX> Hi. Where is the config file for network manager PolicyKit permissions in Kubuntu?
<JontheEchidna> MountainX: /var/lib/polkit-1/localauthority/10-vendor.d/com.ubuntu.desktop.pkla
<MountainX> JontheEchidna: thanks
<JontheEchidna> no problem
<JontheEchidna> iirc /var/lib/polkit-1 doesn't have read permissions without sudo, so it's understandably a bit hard to find
<MountainX> true. I found the polkit file. It doesn't contain the network manager settings. Under Ubuntu, those are found in /usr/share/polkit-1/actions/org.freedesktop.network-manager-settings.system.policy
<MountainX> Is there another file for KDE that has network manager settings?
<JontheEchidna> no, it should use the default NM policy settings otherwise
<JontheEchidna> Hmm, on my system com.ubuntu.desktop.pkla contains a polkit setting for org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.settings.modify.system
<MountainX> actually, you are correct. I see that now. 
<MountainX> But that must refer to some other settings file. What file does that actually point to? 
<MountainX> the reason I ask is because I need to change "auth_admin_keep" to "yes" in section “System policy prevents modification of system settings”
<MountainX> I found it. 
<MountainX> it is "/usr/share/polkit-1/actions/org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.policy"
<JontheEchidna> the name must have changed for 12.04 or something
<MountainX> I switched to KDE with 12.04 so I just assumed it was KDE thing. But maybe it is just a version change as you suggest. Thanks for your help.
<CIA-42> [sweeper] Jonathan Thomas <echidnaman@kubuntu.org> * echidnaman@kubuntu.org-20120518203104-keuk460jr92gbyrw * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream bugfix release
<JontheEchidna> you're welcome :)
<CIA-42> [kfloppy] Jonathan Thomas <echidnaman@kubuntu.org> * echidnaman@kubuntu.org-20120518204523-qex3h46dfihbu2mr * debian/ (changelog control) * New upstream release * Update bzr fields in debian/control to lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kfloppy
<CIA-42> [kmag] Jonathan Thomas <echidnaman@kubuntu.org> * echidnaman@kubuntu.org-20120518205044-a5odl5ty4vk62asy * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream bugfix release
<CIA-42> [kcharselect] Jonathan Thomas <echidnaman@kubuntu.org> * echidnaman@kubuntu.org-20120518210116-wlvui5ihk6i6jtkp * debian/ (changelog control) * New upstream bugfix release * Update bzr fields to point to lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kcharselect
<CIA-42> [kmousetool] Jonathan Thomas <echidnaman@kubuntu.org> * echidnaman@kubuntu.org-20120518210517-mw13wci9rjiyd607 * debian/ (changelog control) New upstream bugfix release
<dantti> does someone knows where I could get a 3.3 or 3.4 packaged kernel? I don't want to compile it to get my patch working :P
<Ezim> dantti, http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<dantti> Ezim: cool, thanks :D less work 
<Ezim> dantti, np. 
<dantti> :( it seems my patch is on the last 3.4-rc7 that wasn't built yet..
#kubuntu-devel 2012-05-19
<yofel> JontheEchidna: why did you update those 4.8.3 packages btw (e.g. sweeper, ...)? IIRC all that changed in those was some markup id number in the handbook index. I doubt that's worth a SRU
<yofel> could someone please upload blinken and cantor to quantal btw.? I have no upload rights for them. Thanks
<yofel> (universe)
 * yofel will give kdenetwork another try later and then start with the SRU stuff.
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<Peace-> BluesKaj: hola'
<BluesKaj> hi Peace-
<JontheEchidna> yofel: because they were on the 4.8.3. todo
<debfx> bulldog98: why does blinken need libssl-dev?
<debfx> I can't find a reference to openssl in the code
<yofel> JontheEchidna: ah, sorry, I removed the note to not upload diff-less packages when we were done with 4.8.3
 * yofel makes a note to mark those differently next time
 * RzR : http://rzr.online.fr/q/ubuntu# #UbuntU running within #MeeGo/#HarmattaN for !n950club  support #NfS #JavA ... DownLoad RootFs or Watch video
<JontheEchidna> "The Age of the Machines was upon us, but it was pretty easy to stop them by taking advantage of a bug that Microsoft built into the graphics DLLs in 1993 to handle a buggy version of SimCity."
<Daskreech> JontheEchidna: Obscure the  CV?
<JontheEchidna> hmm?
<Daskreech> Computer Vision
#kubuntu-devel 2012-05-20
<micahg> does anyone mind if I have libglew1.5 removed?  (avogadro, calligra, and kalzium still depend on it)
<micahg> err, I should rephrase this, could these packages be transitioned to glew 1.7?
<valorie> micahg: perhaps drop a note to the devel list?
 * micahg should really subscribe to that thing
<valorie> I've noticed a distinct lack of humanity here since UDS
<valorie> sounds like the ubuflu was brutal
<valorie> even if you aren't subbed, I'm sure your request will be posted
<micahg> valorie: done, thanks
<valorie> bitte schon
<yofel> micahg: is there a bug about the glew transition that one should close?
<micahg> yofel: not that I know of
<yofel> k
 * micahg is just working off NBS ATM
<yofel> bug 930111 seems to be it
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 930111 in avogadro (Ubuntu) "glew 1.7.0 transition" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/930111
<rbelem> Darkwing, ping
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<Daskreech> hi BluesKaj 
<BluesKaj> heey Daskreech
<Daskreech> how are  you?
<BluesKaj> fine Daskreech and you?
<Daskreech> I'm ok
<bulldog98_> debfx: there was an ugly bug, because of which it failed a test after compilation and adding libssl-dev fixed that
 * yofel gives up on making avogadro build with boost 1.49 and forces 1.46
<swecarp> yofel,  dont give up
<yofel> upstream essentially rewrote the buildsystem to make that possible. Someone with more cmake knowledge than me may ask me for the package and continue (doesn't link)
<JontheEchidna> so, what needs to be done atm?
 * JontheEchidna checks out MoM
<JontheEchidna> NOTICE: 'k3b' packaging is maintained in the 'Bzr' version control system at:
<JontheEchidna> https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/blinken
<JontheEchidna> lol
<JontheEchidna> I'll fix ;-)
<debfx> JontheEchidna: MoM is outdated, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2012-April/035153.html
<JontheEchidna> ah, ok. thanks
<JontheEchidna> I find this tool is pretty useful too: http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/multidistrotools/kubuntu-desktop.html#outdatedandlocalinB
<debfx> hm maybe MoM is ~working again, some files have been updated on 17-May-2012
<debfx> bulldog98_: it builds fine for me without libssl-dev. what was the error message?
<JontheEchidna> do we need the export KUBUNTU_DESKTOP_POT stuff anymore?
<yofel> debfx: see bottom of the packaging notepad
<debfx> JontheEchidna: no
<JontheEchidna> debfx: k, thanks
<JontheEchidna> I'll remove it from k3b then
<yofel> debfx, JontheEchidna: could you guys take a look at the kdenetwork failure I linked there? I'm out of ideas and would blame gcc, so unless you guys know something I'll comment that protocol out and file a bug upstream
<bulldog98_> debfx: ctest error on http://notes.kde.org/kubuntu-ninjas
<debfx> bulldog98_: on quantal or precise?
<bulldog98_> debfx: precise
<debfx> bulldog98_: how can you not have libssl1.0.0 installed? it's pulled in by python-minimal -> python2.7-minimal
<debfx> and python-minimal is priority: essential
<bulldog98_> debfx: ? I don’t know I just had my pbuilders
<debfx> you should check the pbuilder chroot. something went terribly wrong if libssl1.0.0 is really missing.
<debfx> lol, apt is extra careful when you try to remove essential packages:
<debfx> To continue type in the phrase 'Yes, do as I say!'
<yofel> that's short, aptitude's is longer: "Yes, I am aware this is a very bad idea"
<debfx> at least you don't have to solve any math equations ;)
<yofel> hm, true, which means a script could probably trick it into doing that
 * yofel wonders if --force-yes applies here
<bulldog98_> debfx: hm libssl1.0.0 is installed in that pbuilder
<debfx> bulldog98_: maybe you still have version 1.0.0 instead of 1.0.1?
<bulldog98_> debfx: yeah it seems to be 1.0.0
<yofel> bulldog98_: libssl1.0.0 or package version 1.0.0
<yofel> ?
<bulldog98_> yofel: package version 1.0.0-…g…
<yofel> ah
<yofel> outdated chroot then it seams
<yofel> *seems
<bulldog98_> yofel: but I have the hooks installed, so it should update the pbuilder before building
<yofel> er no, lemme commit that
<CIA-42> [k3b] Jonathan Thomas <echidnaman@kubuntu.org> * echidnaman@kubuntu.org-20120520181043-taoafltlhvhqywj4 * debian/ (14 files in 2 dirs) (log message trimmed)
<CIA-42> * Merge with Debian unstable, remaining changes: - Remove build depends on
<CIA-42> libdvdread-dev, libmusicbrainz4-dev from universe. - Suggest, not recommend
<CIA-42> [k3b] Jonathan Thomas <echidnaman@kubuntu.org> * echidnaman@kubuntu.org-20120520181112-v3wdxcjthrjnbcxp * debian/patches/ (4 files) Oops, forgot to add the patches.
<debfx> does anyone know when the kubuntu seed is demoted to universe?
<JontheEchidna> dunno
<yofel> ScottK gave me no clear answer last time I asked him
<yofel> bulldog98_: update your hooks
 * yofel added one that runs apt-get dist-upgrade -y --force-yes
<bulldog98_> yofel: don’t you want to join that with the D01er
<micahg> is the demotion desired?
<yofel> I had that together at first, then split it, but now can't remember why
<debfx> yofel: is there any actual error message in the kdenetwork log?
<yofel> debfx: that's the one with -Wl,--verbose, failure is:
<yofel> /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-linux-gnu/4.7/../../../x86_64-linux-gnu/crtn.oCMakeFiles/kopete_qq.dir/evautil.o: In function `memset':
<yofel> /usr/include/x86_64-linux-gnu/bits/string3.h:82: warning: memset used with constant zero length parameter; this could be due to transposed parameters
<yofel> collect2: error: ld returned 1 exit status
<yofel> not that kopete builds with -Wl,-fatal-warnings
<yofel> *note
<yofel> I looked at the code, but the only thing that could happen would be if gcc evaluates 'pos' as 0, but I don't get how it gets to that
<JontheEchidna> but pos isn't a constant, so I can't see how that would happen
<JontheEchidna> hrm, weird
<JontheEchidna> yofel: well, I guess we could patch it to build without -fatal-warnings :P
<yofel> I'm just building with DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS=noopt which should make gcc use -O0, maybe that helps
<JontheEchidna> I suppose gcc could be optimizing away a code branch that initializes pos
<micahg> JontheEchidna: your merges don't have the Debian changelogs, please pass -v to debuild or dpkg-genchanges
<JontheEchidna> micahg: tried that, but it didn't work for whatever reason
<JontheEchidna> complained that the merge version didn't exist
<micahg> did you include the old changelogs in the merge?
<JontheEchidna> yep
<micahg> it's -v LAST_UBUNTU_VERSION_GOES_HERE
<JontheEchidna> oh
<JontheEchidna> I just did -v
<micahg> heh
<JontheEchidna> that would explain that
<JontheEchidna> debfx: do you think we could drop kubuntu_libindicate_pkgconfig.diff for plasma-widget-message-indicator?
<JontheEchidna> I think we're garuanteeed to get a high enough version of libindicate in quantal
<JontheEchidna> and if we can drop that patch we could sync
<JontheEchidna> or at least fakesync
<micahg> the problem with libindicate is the soname is included in the pkgconfig file (not for the qt one apparently though), so it would depend on which one is included in Debian
<micahg> *file name
<JontheEchidna> looks like debian's still at 0.6
<micahg> right, so we'd need the patch until they go to 0.7 if it's using that file
<yofel> \o/
<yofel> kdenetwork builds with noopt
 * yofel goes and files a bug against gcc 4.7
<yofel> great, now I have private symbols in the symbol diff... *sigh*
<bulldog98_> yofel: private symbols are a good thing to have, … but not in a symbol diff :)
<yofel> yeah, but, but still fun:
<yofel> + _ZN6Kopete11ContactList7PrivateC1Ev@Base 4:4.8.3
<yofel> etc.
<yofel> I'll just leave that in until we can drop noopt
<micahg> yofel: I assume kalzium itself doesn't use glew for anything?
<yofel> micahg: no, it needed it because the avogadro cmake config file needs libGLEW.so installed. I moved that dep to avogadro
<micahg> ok, great
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdenetwork] Philip Muškovac * 173 * debian/ (changelog control libkopete4.symbols rules) * Update symbol files for gcc 4.7 * Build with DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS=noopt to work around bug 1002030 * Switch boost build-dep to 1.49
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1002030 in gcc-4.7 (Ubuntu) "kdenetwork 4.8.3 fails to build with gcc 4.7 and level 2 optimizations" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1002030
<debfx> yofel: http://pkgs.fedoraproject.org/gitweb/?p=kdenetwork.git;a=blob;f=kdenetwork-4.7.97-fix-for-g%2B%2B47.patch;h=45f8b35d5972b32d47a088737fe887382e85b440;hb=HEAD seems like a better workaround
<yofel> indeed, good find
<yofel> debfx: are you adding it or should I?
<ScottK> debfx, JontheEchidna, yofel: Talk to Riddell or someone else who was at UDS.  It's not clear to me it was actually decided to demote it.
<yofel> Darkwing: ^
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kde-l10n-common] Philip Muškovac * 118 * debian/changelog quantal upload
<debfx> yofel: I wouldn't mind if you add it ;)
<yofel> ack
<yofel> ^^
<debfx> ScottK: they all seem to have mysteriously disappeared/fell silent after UDS
<bulldog98_> someone around for uploading a newer owncloud?
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdenetwork] Philip Muškovac * 174 * debian/ (5 files in 2 dirs) * Drop DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS=noopt in favour of kubuntu_fix_for_g++47.diff from Fedora. * Refresh libkopete4.symbols again
<bulldog98_> yofel: time for a newer owncloud?
<JontheEchidna> I've been a bit out of the loop for the past few cycles, but have we been tracking debian merges like this in the last few releases? https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/NattyMerges
<yofel> JontheEchidna: not sure, I haven't set up a page yet though. Was busy with real life and 4.8.3
 * yofel tries to remember himself
 * JontheEchidna nods
<JontheEchidna> School got out 2 weeks ago, so now I just have to juggle work and kubuntu, so hopefully I'll have a bit more time for packaging
<yofel> considering my past experience though, I would prefer to bundle the merges with 4.8.80. Fixing the breaks/replaces after we do .4 never went well
<JontheEchidna> ok
<JontheEchidna> we will probably want to merge pkg-kde-tools and qt4-x11 beforehand
<JontheEchidna> I'm doing pkg-kde-tools right now, and on the surface it doesn't look like too gnarly of a merge
<yofel> not sure about qt4, but pkg-kde-tools looks already merged
<JontheEchidna> oh, yeah
<JontheEchidna> MoM is just out of date for that one :P
<JontheEchidna> so maybe MoM is still broken
<yofel> IIRC there was a mail to ubuntu-devel that MoM is utterly broken currently (and static)
<debfx> merging qt4 would be a good idea (but needs testing with unity-2d before upload)
<yofel> about KDE, would actually just keep the merges in bzr without uploading until 4.9b1. Then setting the breaks/replaces to << 4.8.80 would be fine
<yofel> s/would/we could/
<JontheEchidna> yeah, I wouldn't think that there'd be much reason to upload the merges
<debfx> are we going to push 4.8.3 to precise or wait for .4?
<yofel> debfx: I intend to push 4.8.3 (tomorrow hopefully)
<debfx> ok
<JontheEchidna> yofel: If you don't mind, I'd like to make a copy of the merge wiki page & update it with the 4.8 package layout
<yofel> http://notes.kde.org/kubuntu-ninjas -> would the tags I added at the top work? Then we could use the same pad for the merges and SRU upload tracking
<JontheEchidna> yeah, that'd work
<JontheEchidna> I don't think that Debian has their 4.8 stuff in the usual git repos quite yet
<JontheEchidna> but they do have a package repository here: http://qt-kde.debian.net/debian/pool/main/
<yofel> uh, I think they're about done with 4.8.3
<JontheEchidna> oh, they have a different branch for 4.8
<JontheEchidna> http://anonscm.debian.org/gitweb/?p=pkg-kde/kde-sc/kde4libs.git;a=tree;h=refs/heads/kde4.8;hb=kde4.8
<JontheEchidna> that works
<yofel> oh right
<JontheEchidna> if nobody minds I'll grab kde4libs?
<yofel> go ahead
<JontheEchidna> So Debian put the kdeclarative stuff in to kdelibs5-dev
<JontheEchidna> instead of making a kdelibs5-experimental-dev
<JontheEchidna> I assume we would want to follow suit?
<yofel> I would say yes as it's required anyway. But it's still under experimental :/
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/meta-kde] Philip Muškovac * 37 * debian/ (changelog control copyright rules) (log message trimmed)
<CIA-42> * Merge with debian git, remaining changes: - drop suggests on kde-l10n, that
<CIA-42> package doesn't exist in kubuntu. - replace koffice with calligra - suggest
<JontheEchidna> we'd also have to carry a transitional package until the next LTS :/
<yofel> for a -dev package?
<JontheEchidna> you're right, maybe not for a -dev package
<yofel> If that's the case though you might as well keep it until frameworks
<JontheEchidna> heh, then there's the CVE patch that we've had hanging around in kde4libs for the past few releases that doesn't seem to have ever been resolve anywhere
<JontheEchidna> <.<
<JontheEchidna> !find /usr/share/doc/kde4/
<ubottu> Package/file /usr/share/doc/kde4/ does not exist in precise
<JontheEchidna> ^I think we can get rid of our compat link now :P
 * yofel gets rid of the oxygen-icons split in the meanwhile
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/oxygen-icons] Philip Muškovac * 99 * debian/ (6 files in 2 dirs) (log message trimmed)
<CIA-42> * Merge with debian git, remaining changes: - add oxygen-icon-theme-complete
<CIA-42> package (now a transitional package) - oxygen-icon-theme breaks/replaces
<yofel_> enough for today
 * yofel_ is off to bed - good night
#kubuntu-devel 2013-05-13
<soee> good morning
<soee> yofel_, 4.10.3  is not yet in backports ?
<agateau> soee: if it's not too late, you can ask your question :)
<soee> agateau, is it possible to set icon size and hide lables in homerun ?
<agateau> soee: no it's not possible
<soee> agateau, are there any plans to implement it ?
<agateau> soee: probably, yes
<soee> ;]
<soee> agateau, i should add it to wishlist of applet ?
<smartboyhw> yofel: Can you fix ksudoku armhf for me please? I'm off computer today.
<Peace-> mm i had a strange behavior here on kubuntu 
<Peace-> i plugged a new monitor  i got a window  that asked me to try the new monitor 
<Peace-> and so i clicked on and i got a very good resolution 1920 x 1080
<Peace-> after a reboot it doesn't recognize anymore this resolution 
<Peace-> :S
<Peace-> driver issue?
<smartboyhw> !support
<ubottu> The official Kubuntu support channel is #kubuntu. Please be aware that this channel is for development only.
<smartboyhw> LOL:P
<Peace-> well it's develop 
<Peace-> xD
<Peace-> cuz it's a bug 
<smartboyhw> lol
<Tm_T> Peace-: poor excuse
<Peace-> Tm_T: do you want i open another bug ? no problem i could open a lots of bugs but untill i am not sure i will not expecially not knowing in which cathery it should be filled  
<Riddelll> that's a development issue with kscreen
<Peace-> category*
<smartboyhw> Hello Riddell
<Peace-> Riddell: mm but ... the first time it worked  
<Peace-> it seems a driver problem cuz xrand doesn't even recognize others resolutions
<Tm_T> cabling?
<Peace-> do you mean old cable?
<Peace-> just bought monitor and cable btw
<Peace-> btw vga
<Riddell> that's sounding more like a driver issue then
<smartboyhw> Peace-: Should be fixed in 13.04 (I requested sync before)
<smartboyhw> Arandr I mean
<smartboyhw> Xrandr should work.
 * smartboyhw still has that rly troll in mind…
<smartboyhw> LOL
<Peace-> ok i will investigate better then i will fill a bug report 
<yofel_> soee: .3 should be in backports now. I was just too tired to write the announcement yesterday
<soee> ok so i update PC at office
<smartboyhw> yofel_: Fully tested? 
<smartboyhw> And can you fix ksudoku armhf for me:O
<yofel_> smartboyhw: testing in my VM that it's not totally broken
<yofel_> *tested
<smartboyhw> yofel_: :-D
<yofel_> meh, gl stuff
<soee> no packages inraring backports yet
<smartboyhw> yofel_: Yeah
<yofel> soee: wrong ppa, you need kubuntu-ppa/ppa for raring (see https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/KubuntuPPAs#Kubuntu_Updates)
<soee> hmm
<smartboyhw> yofel: Some of the packages in https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/backports still say 4.10.2
<yofel> yeah, so?
<smartboyhw> yofel: Are they not uploaded or?
<yofel> kubuntu-initial-upload in --sru mode skips packages that have 0-diff
<yofel> no point in doing no-change rebuilds for SRUs
<smartboyhw> yofel: Wow that's a nice feature!
<Riddell> http://blogs.kde.org/2013/05/13/re-blog-martin-gr%C3%A4%C3%9Flin-mir-kubuntu
<yofel> smartboyhw: thanks go to felix for that ;)
<smartboyhw> yofel: ;)
<yofel> *sigh*
<yofel> I wonder if we'll ge a working qemu-arm by the end of the year...
<yofel> *get
<smartboyhw> yofel: +1
<Riddell> I wonder why we rename oxygencursors to oxygen-cursor-theme
<yofel> there's probably some X-cursor-theme package pattern?
<smartboyhw> http://spiralinear.org/forum/discussion/1132/gnome-goes-into-damage-control-after-dev-gives-rude-reply-on-bugzilla-
<smartboyhw> heh
<yofel> well, know you know why I left the gnome world ~4 years ago
<yofel> *now
<smartboyhw> heh
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Peace-> Riddell: http://www.stgraber.org/download/releases/kubuntu/13.04/  
<Peace-> Riddell: Not Found
<Riddell> Peace-: tsk, could you ping stgraber about that?
<Peace-> page to download iso from germany  server 
<Peace-> sure
<Peace-> Riddell: 15 packets transmitted, 15 received, 0% packet loss, time 14019ms
<Peace-> Riddell: another little issue i am not sure ... partition manager can't format into ntfs  but gparted can 
<Peace-> is it normal ?
<yofel> Peace-: shouldn't happen, but partitionmanager seems to have some corner cases where it doesn't work right. Not sure who maintains it these days
<Peace-> yofel: btw it doesn't even work on mmc cards
<yofel> that I already knew
<Peace-> it just doesn't  detect dem 
<Peace-> ah ok 
<yofel> I've got such a nice mmcblk0 device here which isn't detected
<Peace-> yofel: maybe you know but  the latest xserver-xorg-video-intel it's the 2.21.6 o ubuntu 4?
<Peace-> in 13.04 of course
<yofel> 2:2.21.6-0ubuntu4
<Peace-> damnit i did an upgrade yesterday and the monitor doesn't work properly 
<yofel> hm, what I'm curious about is "i plugged a new monitor  i got a window  that asked me to try the new monitor"
<yofel> kscreen doesn't *ask* you before adjusting resolutions. It just goes ahead and does it
<Peace-> wait i will do a screenshot
<yofel> krandr did that
<Peace-> welll yes i have krandr
<Peace-> i use krandr often to change settings via systemtray
<yofel> we have a rather destructive patch in kde-workspace which disables krandrstartup in startkde
<yofel> maybe it's that
<Peace-> yofel: well but via terminal i can't get teh correct resolutions i mean with xrandr
<Peace-> yofel: 3 4 days ago a got via xrandr a lots of resolutions for this monitors 
<yofel> oh, then it's probably a driver issue indeed
<Peace-> yep
<yofel> what does the EDID info in the X log say?
<Peace-> now i am trying to download the live
<Peace-> let me do cat grep
<Peace-> [    51.296] (II) intel(0): EDID for output LVDS1
<Peace-> [    51.328] (II) intel(0): EDID for output VGA1
<Peace-> [    51.328] (II) intel(0): EDID for output TV1
<yofel> just pastebin the whole log, we need the surrounding parts
<Peace-> yofel: this one ? /var/log/Xorg.0.log 
<yofel> yep
<Peace-> yofel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5661090/  btw to the end you will see 1920 cuz i was trying to do how i read on ubuntu wiki , you know xrandr --addmode etc etc 
<Peace-> but by default now rebooting again it doesn't recognize all the resolutions 
<yofel> Peace-: I don't know, the closest I can get to your chipset is a 945GME, but that recognises my monitor fine: http://paste.kde.org/742796
<Peace-> yofel:  i follow the develop of kubuntu from alphas  maybe i fucked up something i will try with a live if it works i will reinstall everything , i have a separated home , then i will hold back kernel and video drivers 
<Peace-> yofel: thank you for your efforts
<Peace-> yofel: btw which monitor do you use?
<yofel> that's a samsung syncmaster PX2370 
<yofel> connected to an eeepc 1000h
<Peace-> yofel: i have samsung s24b350h
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1174495] Window Managers instability with r600 radeon and high monitor resolutions @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1174495 (by sfar)
<smartboyhw_> The Freenode servers are getting crazy these days…
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1174495] Window Managers instability with r600 radeon and high monitor resolutions @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1174495 (by sfar)
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1174495] Window Managers instability with r600 radeon and high monitor resolutions @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1174495 (by sfar)
<Peace-> yofel: :) reinstalled same results
<Peace-> monitor just is not recognized well 
<Quintasan_> \o
<Darkwing> Well, I ran out of petrol for my mower and I broke my shovel... I think I'm done with yardwork till my girlfriend gets home.
<Quintasan> Darkwing: How does one break a shovel?
<Darkwing> digging out bushes. lol
<Quintasan> I see.
<Quintasan> Darkwing: Well, I managed to break one by repeatadly hitting a pile of bricks with it so that's why I was wondering how did you break yours
<Darkwing> http://imm.io/15SH4
<ahoneybun> pl
<ahoneybun> sorry
<Quintasan> Oh
<Quintasan> Darkwing: Well, I broke the metal part
<Darkwing> Quintasan: lol 
<Quintasan> But I don't think it's really strange when hitting bricks
<Darkwing> not too stange no.
<Darkwing> Dang. I need to check my email while on holiday more often.
<Quintasan> How is that metal part actually called?
<Darkwing> the spade?
 * Quintasan wonders about the strangest things instead of doing his project for uni
<Quintasan> Gotta note that down
<Quintasan> Might as well as know the part I might end up hitting people with :P
<Darkwing> Oh boy. :P
 * Quintasan looks at shadeslayer
<Quintasan> Well, jokes aside, gotta get some food
<Darkwing> I have 3400 emails to sort
<Quintasan> OH LOL
<Quintasan> Darkwing: I can offer you SOLVE IT ALL SOLUTION
<Quintasan> Darkwing: CTRL + A, CTRL + R
<Quintasan> ?????
<Quintasan> PROFIT
<Darkwing> LOL No, there are some I need
<Quintasan> Well, good luck then Darkwing
<Guest19724> Hi I am having a strange error in regrds to the xmind package. Could someone here maybe help me?
<Guest19724> dpkg: error: parsing file '/var/lib/dpkg/status' near line 18600 package 'xmind'
<Quintasan> Guest19724: This is not a repository package, right? I can recall installing it quite a few days ago
<Guest19724> its in the status file and this error prevents me to do anything to adjust packages from terminal
<Quintasan> Guest19724: Can you paste the whole file on pastebin?
<Guest19724> I can if you can walk me through it since I'm having to do this completely from terminal as i have no current gui due to this issue and the phython minmal bug for ubuntu
<Quintasan> Guest19724: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Quintasan> Guest19724: cat /var/lib/dpkg/status | pastebinit and give me the link
<Guest19724> ok
<Guest19724> I am in the document at the moment was looking at line 18600 with vi command. how do i get out of it?
<Quintasan> Guest19724: press escape at least 10 times to be sure
<Quintasan> and press :wq!
<lordievader> :q! is better, :w saves the file.
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> yeah
<Guest19724> I'll just reboot t obe safer
<Guest19724> i don't know if it was able to install pastebinit successfully since i get alot of depency listings.
<Guest19724> yeah it wasn't able to install pastebinit due to depency issue. :(
<Guest19724> and when i try to do -f it doesn't work because of the python minimal bug. T_T
<Quintasan> hmm
<Guest19724> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-defaults/+bug/990740
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 990740 in python-defaults (Ubuntu) "upgrading from lucid to precise fails" [High,Invalid]
<Quintasan> Guest19724: What bug?
<Quintasan> Wat
<Quintasan> You're upgrading from lucid to raring?
<Guest19724> well i did
<Quintasan> Oh, I see.
<Guest19724> and it seemes it got majorly messed up
<Guest19724> the gdm is out of date so i cant use the gui. the depency are keeping me locked on installs and i can't reinstall the upgrade packages due to the configure bug. yeah I messed it up good. :(
<Quintasan> Guest19724: Truth be told you might want to restore dpkg.status.0 from /var/backups
<Quintasan> Guest19724: Or just remove the xmind package with dpkg
<Quintasan> sudo dpkg -r xmind
<Guest19724> ok i'll try that
<Quintasan> That said I'm actually surprised the upgrade failed since it's supposed to work since it's LTS-to-LTS, right?
<Guest19724> yeah and when i try to do purge or -r i get this> error again 
<Quintasan> Guest19724: with dpkg?
<Guest19724> dpkg: error: parsing file '/var/lib/dpkg/status' near line 18600 package 'xmind': blank line in value of field 'Description'
<Quintasan> oh
<Quintasan> Guest19724: sudo nano +18600 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<Quintasan> Write something after Description: 
<Quintasan> CTRL+X saves the files
<Quintasan> check if putting something there helps
<Quintasan> if not I'd just restore the file from /var/backups
<Guest19724> line 18600 says task management, and GTD. Xmind is compatible with Freemind/Mindmanager. after that is a black line.
<Guest19724> put a dot in the blank line maybe? 18601
<Guest19724> blank*
<Guest19724> ok i saved it.
<Guest19724> putting a dot in hte line didn't make the problem go away.
<Guest19724> How do i restore file from /var/backups?
<Quintasan> Guest19724: sudo cp /var/lib/dpkg/status /var/lib/dpkg/status-corrupted
<Quintasan> Guest19724: sudo cp /var/lib/backups/dpkg.status.0 /var/lib/dpkg/
<Quintasan> sudo tar zxvf /var/lib/dpkg/dpkg.status.0
<Quintasan> Guest19724: Sorry, ignore the last command
<Quintasan> sudo mv /var/lib/dpkg/dpkg.status.0 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<Quintasan> Use this since the last state is not gzipped
<Quintasan> then do apt-get update
<Quintasan> sudo apt-get update
<Quintasan> and sudo apt-get -f install
<Guest19724> for this line> sudo cp /var/lib/backups/dpkg.status.0 /var/lib/dpkg/ it says it cannot stat
<Quintasan> Guest19724: It should be /var/backups
<Quintasan> sorry
<Guest19724> can you just retype it since folder paths tend to get confusing at this level of depth and i dont want to break something else by accident. :(
<BluesKaj> cp -r . perhaps ?
<Quintasan> argh
<Quintasan> Guest19724: sudo cp /var/backups/dpkg.status.0 /var/lib/dpkg/
<Guest19724> ok i did that command
<Quintasan> sudo apt-get update
<Quintasan> sudo apt-get -f install
<Guest19724> yep running that and -f
<Quintasan> And?
<Guest19724> its still installing its at 24%
<Quintasan> good
<Quintasan> That means it's working
<Quintasan> You have to wait until it's done or it breaks for some reason
<Guest19724> not exactly. we still got to take care of python-minimal configuration at the end. :(
<Guest19724> assuming by some miracle it doesn't break this time. T_T
<Quintasan> If it's broken then I'm afraid I can't help you with that. I dabbled in some python magic long time ago
<Quintasan> Guest19724: I didn't read  the bug in detail, aren't there any workaround posted?
<Guest19724> yes this one here which is what i'm going to try if it breaks> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2012-September/263773.html
<Darkwing> Greetings ScottK
<Quintasan> Hey schmidtm
<Quintasan> well
<ScottK> Darkwing: Howdy.
<Quintasan> tabfail
<Guest19724> thanks for the help non-the-less Quin you at least helped me fix one problem with this install. :P
<Guest19724> it broke again and sadly the 18600 error message is still there.
<Guest19724> so i cant python until i fix that error in xmind
<Guest19724> fix*
<Guest19724> Anyone have any suggestions on how to fix that xmind error?
<yofel> is that blocking the upgrade? If yes, can you purge it?
<Quintasan> What yofel said
<Quintasan> Guest19724: sudo cp /var/backups/dpkg.status.0 /var/lib/dpkg/
<Quintasan> and try purging that package
<Quintasan> if it doesn't work then try dpkg --purge --force-all xmind
<Guest19724> dpkg: error: parsing file '/var/lib/dpkg/status' near line 18600 package 'xmind': newline in field name '.'
<Guest19724> thats what it said when i try to remove python^
<yofel> Guest19724: why remove python?
<Guest19724> sudo apt-get purge xmind does thhis.
<Guest19724> i get a long list of dependcies and it doesn't remove it. :(
<yofel> try what Quintasan said
<Guest19724> yofel> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2012-September/263773.html
<Quintasan> Guest19724: NO, damn, no apt, don't use apt
<Quintasan>  sudo dpkg --purge --force-all xmind
<Guest19724> i tried that command quin and get the same error posted before for python
<yofel> Guest19724: sudo cp /var/lib/dpkg/status-old /var/lib/dpkg/status
<yofel> try again
<Guest19724> ok done
<Guest19724> ok i get this after running that command quin
<Guest19724> the blank line value of field 'Description' for xmind error message
<Guest19724> dpkg: error: parsing file '/var/lib/dpkg/status' near line 18600 package 'xmind':   blank line in value of field 'Description'
<Quintasan> hurrrrrrrrrr
<yofel> hm
<yofel> Guest19724: how does the field look like right now?
<yofel> it should be something like:
<yofel> Description: foo
<yofel> [space] foo
<yofel> [space] .
<yofel> [space] bar
<yofel> after that either a new Field without a space or an empty line followed by the next Package:
<yofel> just look at the other description fields in the file
<Guest19724> can you toss me commands on how to close nano?
<Guest19724> still relearning how to navigate
<yofel> Ctrl+x, y/n
<Guest19724> ok i am at the line
<Guest19724> that line has task management, and GTD. Xmind is compatible with Freemind/Mindmanager. on the next line 16001 is just blank followed by a paragraph about editions on the next line 16002
<yofel> just blank? i.e. an empty line?
<Guest19724> yep
<yofel> go to that line and insert <space>.
<yofel> i.e. a space, and .
<yofel> so it looks like I said above
<Guest19724> ok so hitspace bar and inasert a period.
<yofel> right
<yofel> the space was probably missing last time you tried
<Guest19724> ok did it lets see if that fixed it.
<yofel> (guessing from the error message)
<Guest19724> what should i do first just to make sure i dont break it again
<Guest19724> update try to remove python etc etc
<yofel> uh, start with dpkg --configure -a to see whether it works at all
<Guest19724> i made it to package configuration. 
<Guest19724> does that mean it worked?
<yofel> well, I assume so. Now you can try to fix python
<Guest19724> awesome, thank you yofel.
<yofel> thank me after apt stops complaining ^^
<Guest19724> well as a shocker it failed to parse the gnome desktop. :P
<Guest19724> omg it finally worked. nice work yofel its uninstalling python now.
<Guest19724> I made it to 
<Guest19724> dpkg --install --force-all python_2.7.1-0ubuntu5_all.deb
<Guest19724> and now it says error parsing file for line 19471 package 'xmind'. 
<Guest19724> another space and dot i guess...
<Guest19724> you still there yofel? on line 19471 it reads Package: libtasn1-3-dev there is a blank line on 19470 and finally 19472 has Status: install ok installed.
<yofel> that's fine
<Guest19724> how do i fix this error?
<yofel> try searching for xmind in the file
<yofel> maybe it got the wrong line
<Guest19724> whats the command for search?
<Guest19724> using nano
<yofel> hm, going from the legend try ctrl+2
<yofel> er
<yofel> ctrl+w
<Guest19724> firstone is the http link
<Guest19724> so basically look for anything that has xmind wit ha slight alteration?
<Guest19724> only things i found were in certain parts it had XMind and others it had just xmind. 
<Guest19724> could this be a problem?
<yofel> I can't really say without the whole file... and I'm a bit lost with just that error now
<Guest19724> yeah and were so close t ofixing python potentially... ah it kills me 
<yofel> is "error parsing file for line 19471 package 'xmind'." really all it says?
<Guest19724> it has Package: libtasn1-3-dev
<yofel> I mean as error message
<yofel> I kind of remember fixing something like that months ago, and back then dpkg printed the wrong error line
<Guest19724> it reads> dpkg error: parsing file 'var/lib/dpkg/available' near line 19471 package 'xmind': blank line in value of field 'Description'
<yofel> geh, now that file's broken too
<yofel> Guest19724: try as a quick fix: sudo dpkg --clear-avail
<Guest19724> theres a blank line on 19472. :P
<Guest19724> ok i ran that command.
<Guest19724> what now?
<yofel> try python again
<Guest19724> ok i got this
<Guest19724> error processing python_2.7.1-0ubuntu5_all.deb (--install): cannot access archive: No such file or directory Errors were encountered while processing: python 2.7.1-0ubuntu5_all.deb
<yofel> the .deb doesn't exist
<yofel> maybe start with apt-get install -f
<Guest19724> ok
<yofel> now that dpkg itself works again
<Guest19724> ok i did that
<Guest19724> i got the same message after running the -f command
<yofel> huh
<Guest19724> i don't know why
<yofel> try sudo apt-get check, then try again
<Guest19724> okyeah i did that then i did -f command and still get the error
<yofel> weird. Ok, lets start fresh: sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get update
<yofel> *then* try again
<Guest19724> wow just cant win here
<yofel> again?
<Guest19724> i did these in this order> sudo apt-get clean, sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get check, then tried python
<yofel> looks reasonable. same error?
<Guest19724> yep
<Guest19724> just ran it again just ot make sure :(
<yofel> does a file named python 2.7.1-0ubuntu5_all.deb exist in /var/cache/apt/archives/ ?
<Guest19724> for ls i get lock and partial 
<Guest19724> nothing is in partial folder.
<Guest19724> for ls
<yofel> you do have a network connection?
<Guest19724> i can check. what were the commands again?
<yofel> just ping google.com and you'll know
<Guest19724> yes I do
<Guest19724> pinged successfully
<Guest19724> now how do i make it stop pinging?
<yofel> *sigh*, why does it try to install something that it didn't download...
<yofel> ctrl+c
<Guest19724> yeah linux hates me. last time for karmic update it took me three days to get that working. :(
<yofel> well, *this* shouldn't happen really. Though xmind is broken packaging wise, really
<yofel> what release were you upgrading to again? 
<yofel> there's no recent release that has python 2.7.1, it's either 2.7.3 or 2.7.4
<Guest19724> I was running the server version of lucid and upgraded to precision version 12.04.02
<Guest19724> when i got to the login screen i found the gui wasn't working and have been working on it since yesterday.
<Guest19724> I upgraded it using the manager and it had it listed in there.
<Guest19724> kind of wish i had used the terminal now since maybe it might of not broke...
<yofel> nah, I would blame xmind, but that's neither your nor our fault really, just dpkg being too sensitive
<yofel> ok
<yofel> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/p/python-defaults/
<yofel> ^ has the .deb it complained was missing
<yofel> what you can try now is to download what you need by hand using 'wget URL' into /var/cache/apt/archives
<yofel> then you can dpkg --install --force-depends <deb>
<yofel> try apt-get install -f
<yofel> and repeat that until it stops complaining about missing archive files
<yofel> I have to run for today, bye
<Guest19724> ok so when i do wget url what do  itype to specify where it will stick it?
<Guest19724> or will it stick it where it needs to go automatically?
<yofel> uh, forgot how to do that. Just cd into /var/cache/apt/archives
<yofel> that'll be easiest
<yofel> it'll always download it into the current directory
<Guest19724> wow really a 404 error.
<Guest19724> nvm i got it
<Guest19724> Can someone post the commands to wget archives because I don't think it got the archive instead it made a index.html file. 
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1174495] Window Managers instability with r600 radeon and high monitor resolutions @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1174495 (by sfar)
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1174495] Window Managers instability with r600 radeon and high monitor resolutions @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1174495 (by sfar)
<ahoneybun> Hey Riddell valorie 
<valorie> greets
<ahoneybun> valorie: how's the doc
<valorie> I did some editing yesterday
<valorie> I still think the pagename for KubuntuBasics should be Basics
<valorie> anyway
<ahoneybun> Cool I got on after you were talking with Riddell  but I fixed what he said
<valorie> I think we are getting them whipped into shape
<valorie> what are you thinking about next?
<ahoneybun> Editing wise?
<ahoneybun> If you think it would be better a different name go for it
<valorie> ah, I see a note to me
<valorie> will get on that asap
 * valorie is reading the trello
<ahoneybun> On trello?
<ahoneybun> Oh
<valorie> excellent work setting that up
<valorie> thank you
<ahoneybun> NP :)
<valorie> yikes, my power is blinking
<valorie> thunderstorm
<ahoneybun> Same on my phone
<valorie> what do you think about adding About to the main RR page?
<valorie> it's so short, and About is short as well
<ahoneybun> That's could work
<ahoneybun> That
<ahoneybun> That's cool
<valorie> just a thought while I was browsing through, to get an overview
<valorie> I'll start using the trello now so we don't have to rely on reading backlog here
<valorie> between us
<ahoneybun> That would be cool
<ahoneybun> Overview?
<valorie> an overall look at our docs
<valorie> sorry, dinner time here
<ahoneybun> What do you think of 
<ahoneybun> The about and welcome pages
<valorie> I'll have to look later, once I get back from my dad's
<valorie> sorry
<ahoneybun> Oh OK I'll be on later
<ahoneybun> Well till my phone dies
#kubuntu-devel 2013-05-14
<kubotu_> ::workspace-bugs:: [1174495] Window Managers instability with r600 radeon and high monitor resolutions @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1174495 (by sfar)
<Guest19724> Anyone active?
<Guest19724> Will doing a fresh install of linux via disk mess up my grub 2 duo boot setup?
<Guest19724> I think I found a better question... why is it, despite all the software options now available to a software developer, that they still insist on utilizing this decrepit thing called IRC? Honestly you could probably circumvent more obstacles if you would just utilize your sound card and a microphone. raidcall or mumble are free...
<ScottK> Guest91836: We do that sometimes.
<valorie> I prefer IRC
<valorie> it's asyncronous, and quotable
<valorie> logs are searchable
<valorie> etc.
<Tm_T> they're gone already (:
<jussi> would be nice though to supplement irc with some slightly more advanced protocol that allows us to do more...
<ScottK> apachelogger: I lost the pim-runtime patch I was procrastinating about.  Please provide again and I'll upstream it.
<valorie> jussi: we have a mumble server, courtesy of yofel
<jussi> valorie: Im aware of that, but Im talking about a text+more protocol - like xmpp or so
<valorie> ah
<valorie> well, we have access to the KDE jabber server
<valorie> will be cool when telepathy gets better
<soee> good morning
<Peace-> mmm but you guys ... you know that if you change default browser the infamous ubuntu-bug crashes after it has started the browser to report a bug ?
<Peace-> it's not so good to see the bug reporter crash while you are reporting a bug 
<valorie> Peace-: what do you mean exactly?
<Peace-> valorie: i just did a bug report , ubuntu-bug xerver-xorg-video-intel 
<Peace-> valorie: it did the job ...  at the moment to load the browser it crashed
<Peace-> xD
<valorie> damn
<Peace-> with the default browser it doesn't crash
<Peace-> with chromium and i guess even with firefox it crashes
<valorie> wow
<Peace-> funny
<valorie> I dunno what the default browser in Ubuntu is though
<Peace-> rekonq
<valorie> not the same as ours,f or sure
<Peace-> i use kubuntu 
<Peace-> btw
<valorie> right
<valorie> of course
<valorie> but apport isn't a kubuntu application
<valorie> it's ubuntu > launchpad
<Peace-> ok i will report xD
<Peace-> if it doesn't crash
<Peace-> a loop :P
<valorie> lol
<valorie> I guess half of the time I just file from the cli or right on launchpad
<valorie> ooooo, we should put that in the docsw
<valorie> docs
<Peace-> btw someone has tried ours voip client ?
<valorie> we have one?
<valorie> so far the devels here are using mumble
<valorie> but I don't think that's part of our "kubuntu-desktop"
<Peace-> valorie: my friends have done a voip software from cli 
<Peace-> valorie: http://holdenc.altervista.org/parole-conference/
<Peace-> it's better than phone :)
<valorie> cool
<valorie> why such an odd name?
<Peace-> ahhahaha
<Peace-> valorie: it's italian btw it means words-conference
<Peace-> you know naming is a pain in the ass
<valorie> sure
<valorie> in this case, I thought of immediately "people imprisoned having conference with parole officer"
<valorie> not the best image
<Peace-> lol
<Peace-> valorie: if you have some other name :) tell me 
<valorie> I would have to think for awhile
<Peace-> valorie: would you test the software ?
<Peace-> you need to open udp 8110 to call someone btw
<valorie> Peace-: not tonight; going to bed in a tick
<valorie> but the package is called opus
<valorie> what's wrong with Opus Phone?
<valorie> keep it simple
<valorie> or even Phone Conference
<Peace-> i will talk with my friends :)
<valorie> what is 'phone' in italian?
<Peace-> telefono 
<valorie> that by itself would be a wonderful name
<valorie> understandable in english too
<Peace->  valorie are you american ?
<valorie> yes
<valorie> I suggest whatever name you consider, that you google it
<Peace-> :D i thought french 
<valorie> and see what pops up
<valorie> I suggest doing that for "parole conference"
<valorie> and you'll see what I mean
<valorie> lol
<valorie> I speak very little French
<valorie> but have a few French friends
<valorie> just curious -- why did you think I was french?
<Peace-> name :D
<valorie> true, Valery is french
<valorie> but a male name
<valorie> Russian too
<valorie> not sure where my mother got it
<Peace-> valorie: zimmerman is not german surname ?
<valorie> yes, my husband's family is German
<Peace-> dah
<Peace-> ah 
<valorie> although they came to the US in the 1850s
<Peace-> lol
<Peace-> i am italian since .... 1200 
<valorie> hmmm, http://www.telefono.com/
<Peace-> let me see
<valorie> although it seems to be a not-working website
<valorie> so maybe not a problem
<Peace-> it's that the problem 
<Peace-> everytime one choose a name , be sure someother has already choosen 
<valorie> you aren't selling it though
<valorie> AND you aren't trying to use that website
<valorie> telefono.org might be available anyway
<Peace-> i guess i know you ddo you write in planet kde ?
<valorie> yes, as linuxgrandma
<Peace-> ah yes
<Peace-> :D
<valorie> tomorrow I'll try setting it up
<valorie> niters
<Quintasan> \o
<smartboyhw> http://www.linuxinsider.com/story/Ubuntu-Strikes-Out-on-Its-Own-Again-78015.html
<Quintasan> smartboyhw: TBH I don't give a crap until they try to force something on us, I'd rather focus on making Kubuntu better than taking part in this pointless banter since Canonical will do whatever the hell what they want if they really think it's reasonable
<Quintasan> yofel: Care to take a look at http://people.ubuntu.com/~quintasan/uploads/ ?
<Quintasan> kdeplasma-addons merge, hopefully good now
<yofel> not for at least ~6h
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<Quintasan> I see.
<Quintasan> BluesKaj: Hi
<Quintasan> Maybe Riddell  can look at that then http://people.ubuntu.com/~quintasan/uploads/
<BluesKaj> hi Quintasan
<Darkwing> good morning
<smartboyhw_> Darkwing!!!
<Darkwing> Hey smartboyhw_
<Darkwing> Oh yeah, you wanted to ask some questions. :D I was on a Holiday... some family drama. :?
<smartboyhw_> Darkwing: I voted already…
<Darkwing> ahh. Ok
<Quintasan> Darkwing: \o
<Darkwing> Morning Quintasan
<Quintasan> Darkwing: got new shovel?
<Darkwing> I did
<Quintasan> Don't break it now!
<Quintasan> :P
<Darkwing> Dig out the rest of these bushes once it stops raining. LOL
<Quintasan> Well, sounds like plan.
<Darkwing> Oh yeah, I also got a C++ book :D
<Quintasan> Sounds like a better plan
<Quintasan> Darkwing: Write a program that digs out the bushes!
<Darkwing> I've thought about building me a robot that runs on a Pi
<Quintasan> Not bad
<Quintasan> brb food
<Darkwing> watch me break my email... :/
<Riddell> Quintasan: that diff looks good
<Darkwing> Morning Riddell
<Darkwing> YES! Broke the filters lol
<apachelogger> ScottK: I need a day off will look it up tomorrow ^^
<Peace-> ah yofel with kernel 3.8.0 i got the resolutions :D 
<yofel> ...
<yofel> was that 3.9 before?
<Peace-> yofel: 3.8.0-0-generic works  3.8.0-1-generic doesn't work 
<yofel> where did you get those old versions from?
<Peace-> yofel: i used kubuntu since alphas
<Peace-> well the new fresh installtion doesn't just work 
<yofel> so it doesn't work since -1 o.O?
<smartboyhw> o.O
<yofel> anyway, file a bug
<Peace-> already filled
<Peace-> yofel: before i had not the monitor
<yofel> ah
<yofel> tried mainline?
<Peace-> nope 
<Peace-> anyway i got a an answer from a guy on launchpad 
<Peace-> ok my time is gone i need to go tooo :D
<smartboyhw_> Hmm, anyone here looking at UDS?
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<Darkwing> No, not really smartboyhw_
<Darkwing> I'll read the outtakes
<yofel> is qtchooser supposed to do anything useful in raring/saucy?
<yofel> $ sudo qtchooser                                                                                                                                                              
<yofel> qtchooser: could not exec '/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt4/bin/qtchooser': No such file or directory
<yofel> wasn't really what I expected
<debfx> yofel: qtchooser handles all qt tools in /usr/bin/
<debfx> you can call qtchooser with -print-env to see which qt is the default
<yofel> aah, ok, I misunderstood how it works
<yofel> thanks
<debfx> Mirv: what do you think about my proposed fix for bug #1176686 on raring?
<ubottu> bug 1176686 in qtchooser (Ubuntu Saucy) "qtchooser does not properly work with multiarch" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1176686
<ahoneybun> val?
<ahoneybun> valorie: 
<valorie> I'll be back in a few, sorry
<valorie> vUDS stuff now
<ahoneybun> oh ok where do I go fo that
<ahoneybun> *for
<yofel> ahoneybun: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1305/2013-05-14/
<ahoneybun> thanks
 * yofel sadly missed the testing session
<ahoneybun> sorry
<ahoneybun> what part are they on?
<yofel> ahoneybun: the sessions? now's 19:01 UTC, so the last batch will start in 4min
<ahoneybun> OH OK
<yofel> there are sessions the next 2 days too, check if you're intersted in something
<yofel> there's always an IRC channel for session discussion too if you have an opinion yourself
<ahoneybun> well its 3pm here and 7 there
<ahoneybun> 7pm
<yofel> well, times are in UTC
<ahoneybun> mobile power management lol
<ahoneybun> I need that on any notebook with Linux
<yofel> you can add that to the time widget, or type 'date -u' in konsole to find out what UTC time it is right now
 * yofel always forgets because of DST -.-
<ahoneybun> oh
<ahoneybun> I like QtCreator
<ahoneybun> no talk of documention (other then for the development release) and no talk of the KDE Active
<ahoneybun> found the documentation
<yofel> don't expect much KDE in there, we'll have our own session outside UDS
<ahoneybun> I see Kubuntu backports and UEFI in there
<yofel> and UDS is about the plans for the next release, so there's no talk about other releases there
<ahoneybun> yea I see that they see the lack of work being done for the Ubuntu Doc Team
<yofel> right, that's because we'll need changes in the seeds and the image build scripts for that
<yofel> that's foundation stuff
<ahoneybun> Yea
<ahoneybun> well I can make it for the UDT stuff
<Quintasan> Riddell: Hmm, I see, I should upload to saucy and push to bzr, riiight?
<yofel> please, no matter what you do, do it the other way around
<yofel> push to bzr, once that's clean, upload
<Quintasan> yofel: Why is that?
<yofel> people tend to forget about committing to bzr after they upload...
<ahoneybun> yofel: if I wanted to upload my new design for the Kubuntu Docs, how would I go about doing that?
<yofel> upload where?
<ahoneybun> lp
<yofel> you mean in the branch? You can push to a new branch owned by you and file a merge request
<ahoneybun> yea
<yofel> ahoneybun: ever did a merge request yet?
<ahoneybun> no I don't have anything up to merge
<yofel> ah, ok, first you'll have to commit what you changed
<ahoneybun> I want to make a branch, no?
<yofel> then you can push to a branch like lp:~your_lp_id/kubuntu-docs/some_meaningful_branch_name
<yofel> it'll be created automatically if it doesn't exist yet
<ahoneybun> oh I updated the image
<ahoneybun> images
<ahoneybun> and move the docs folders around
<yofel> hm
<yofel> ahoneybun: ever worked with bzr? (or any VCS for that matter)
<ahoneybun> I used it to get the original kubuntu docs 
<yofel> ok, if you have that branch, you need to first commit your changes there
<yofel> you can 'bzr rm' files that are gone now, and 'bzr add' files that are new
<yofel> for folders you would usually use 'bzr mv' to move them
<yofel> well, for files too
<ahoneybun> yea so I need to do that for all my changes?
<yofel> yes
<ahoneybun> ok
<yofel> after that run 'bzr commit' and add a commit message that tells what you did
<Quintasan> hueheuheuheuehueheuheueheuheuehue
<Quintasan> uploading to saucy
<yofel> btw
<yofel> !bzr | ahoneybun
<ubottu> ahoneybun: bzr is Bazaar-NG, a decentralized revision control system designed to be easy for developers and end users alike. Decentralized revision control systems give people the ability to work over the internet using the bazaar development model.  See http://doc.bazaar.canonical.com/bzr.dev/en/mini-tutorial/ for a quickstart guide.
<Quintasan> yofel: You know why I always do it the other way around? Sometime some weird things happen on builders which don't happen here
<yofel> ahoneybun: that's a good intro for the basics
<ahoneybun> yofel: what?
<yofel> Quintasan: committing doesn't COST anything
<yofel> ahoneybun: see link from ubottu
<ahoneybun> I thought you were talking about my work lol
<yofel> Quintasan: and builders means you'll have to increase the version anyway
<Quintasan> True that
<ahoneybun> like bzr mv kubuntu-docs/doc/development /kubuntu-docs/docs/Getting Involved?
<yofel> you probably want 'cd kubuntu-docs; bzr mv doc/development docs/Getting\ Involved" or so
<ahoneybun> oh boy I made so many changes
<yofel> well
<yofel> you can always just 'bzr add *'
<yofel> and bzr should notice itself what's missing
<ahoneybun> and bzr rm for the rest/
<ahoneybun> ?
<yofel> hm, try it without that. I don't think you need to explicitely rm deleted things again
<yofel> at least not with bzr
<yofel> bzr mv is just so the history tells you that it was moved, but if you already made a lot of changes it's probably not worth it
<ahoneybun> I moved the folders about and welcome into a folder called Welcome
<yofel> *blink*
<yofel> kubuntu-docs still uses cdbs...
<ahoneybun> ?
<yofel> builds system, nothing you need to worry about right now
<yofel> *build
<ahoneybun> oh
<yofel> it's what you use to make debian/rules easier. cdbs is the Common Debian Build System and is pretty much deprecated by dh7 these days
<ahoneybun> the only thing updated is a NEWS text file lol
<ahoneybun> says I can't upload to that branch
<yofel> well, that was a template, you need to replace the id and branchname
<yofel> what's your launchpad id?
<ahoneybun> aaronhoneycutt
<yofel> and do you have your ssh key on launchpad?
<ahoneybun> yes
<yofel> ok, so do 'bzr push lp:~aaronhoneycutt/kubuntu-docs/new-docs-layout' or so
<yofel> that should work
<ahoneybun> bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: "/home/aaron/Documents/kubuntu-docs/.bzr/branch/": location is a repository.
<yofel> o.O
<ahoneybun> lol
<yofel> where are you right now? (pwd)
<ahoneybun> bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: "/home/aaron/Documents/kubuntu-docs/.bzr/branch/": location is a repository.
<ahoneybun> /home/aaron/Documents/kubuntu-docs
<ahoneybun> sorry
<yofel> weird
<ahoneybun> it is not a branch
<yofel> how did you get the docs?
<yofel> bzr branch lp:kubuntu-docs ?
<ahoneybun> yea
<yofel> that should work then @_@
<ahoneybun> maybe pull it again, maybe I changed something
<yofel> can you push to lp:~aaronhoneycutt/+junk/new-docs-layout
<yofel> ?
<yofel> maybe the project config is wrong
<ahoneybun> same error
<yofel> I don't get it
<ahoneybun> or so I did cd .. and I get bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: "/home/aaron/Documents/".
<yofel> now that's correct
<yofel> I can't make sense of the other error though
<ahoneybun> I had to enter bzr init
<yofel> ahoneybun: what exact command are you running?
<yofel> uh, that sounds wrong...
<yofel> but google found me https://bugs.launchpad.net/bzr/+bug/772373
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 772373 in Bazaar "cannot branch from a bare repository, even with -r argument" [Low,Confirmed]
<ahoneybun> https://code.launchpad.net/~aaronhoneycutt
<yofel> now you have an empty branch
<ahoneybun> made the branch
<ahoneybun> ea
<yofel> i.e. not what you wanted
<ahoneybun> yea
<ahoneybun> now I can be in the /kubuntu-docs directory and use the bzr push lp:~aaronhoneycutt/kubuntu-docs/new-docs-layout command
<ahoneybun> did it
 * yofel gives up
<ahoneybun> I don't
<ahoneybun> its the original
<yofel> well, it's at least progress
<ahoneybun> yea
<ahoneybun> it looks like it copied the lp:kubuntu-docs not mind
<ahoneybun> mine
<yofel> well, you have the history at least
<yofel> now you need to commit what you have
<ahoneybun> yea
<yofel> (if you didn't yet)
<ahoneybun> I did not do "bzr rm and so on
<ahoneybun> I tried to do "bzr add /images/bin-snapshot.png" but gives me this bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: "/images/bin-snapshot/".
<yofel> lesson about linux shells: if you start a path with /, then it's interpreted as an absolute path to root (/)
<yofel> try bzr add images/bin-snapshot.png
<yofel> or bzr add ./images/bin-snapshot.png
<ahoneybun> oh crap yea
<ahoneybun> bzr: ERROR: No WorkingTree exists for "file:///home/aaron/Documents/kubuntu-docs/.bzr/checkout/".
<ahoneybun> with the first one you said
<yofel> wha?
<ahoneybun> your seeing some weird things lol
<yofel> well yeah, I haven't seen bzr be that uncooperative in quite a while
<yofel> what happens if you run 'bzr info' or 'bzr log' in kubuntu-docs/ ?
<ahoneybun> I want to one day get the wiki that me and valorie are woring on to be application
<yofel> maybe ask Darkwing for help when he's around. He did some docs work quite a while ago
<ahoneybun> with the first one: there is no shared repo or repo branch
<yofel> huh
<ahoneybun> the next one is long
<yofel> what the first one *should* print is:
<yofel> $ bzr info
<yofel> Checkout (format: 2a)
<yofel> Location:
<yofel>        checkout root: .
<yofel>   checkout of branch: bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/+branch/kubuntu-docs/
<ahoneybun> Repository branch (format: 2a)
<ahoneybun> Location:
<ahoneybun>   shared repository: .
<ahoneybun>   repository branch: .
<ahoneybun> Related branches:
<ahoneybun>     push branch: bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~aaronhoneycutt/kubuntu-docs/new-docs-layout/
<ahoneybun>   parent branch: bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/+branch/kubuntu-docs/
<yofel> ok, I did a checkout, not branch, let me try again
<yofel> still different
<yofel> $ bzr info
<yofel> Standalone tree (format: 2a)
<yofel> Location:
<yofel>   branch root: .
<yofel> Related branches:
<yofel>   parent branch: bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/+branch/kubuntu-docs/
<yofel> all I did was 'bzr branch lp:kubuntu-docs'
<yofel> with the shared stuff it's probably something like https://bugs.launchpad.net/bzr/+bug/772373 after all
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 772373 in Bazaar "cannot branch from a bare repository, even with -r argument" [Low,Confirmed]
<ahoneybun> see the repository branch
<Darkwing> Give me COB tomorrow and I'll have a branch setup for Saucy
<yofel> I haven't used shared repositories for a long time
<ahoneybun> I have that and you have Standalone tree
<ahoneybun> Darkwing: what?
<Darkwing> Docs branch.
<yofel> shared repositories is usually making branches inside branches to share history (saves space)
<Darkwing> kubuntu-docs is a forward for each release branch.
<ahoneybun> oh ok but I'm working the Raring
<ahoneybun> the branch is /kubuntu-docs/changes
<yofel> do you have a .bzr folder in Documents or home maybe?
<ahoneybun> whatever not the main
<ahoneybun> in docs
<Darkwing> Can you save in a PPA for now till I get the +1 docs ready, then do a merge proposial?
<Darkwing> I'm a little behind just coming off holiday
<ahoneybun> Darkwing: sure I can true, what do I put in the PPA? 
 * yofel has to leave bzr alone for now, or he'll never get this digikam merge finished
<Quintasan> Gotta also translate the docs at some point
<Darkwing> Any changes you make?
<Darkwing> Quintasan: Yeah, I'm trying to figure out a good timeline for that.
<Darkwing> That was the wrong time to have family issues lol
<ahoneybun> Darkwing: so just throw the whole thing in there?
<Darkwing> ahoneybun: I'm assuming that you are going to be doing some doc work?
<Quintasan> Like hell that was totally dependant on you at that time Darkwing
<Darkwing> I am kinda the senior doc guy
<Darkwing> I REALLY want to switch to an online wiki
<ahoneybun> Darkwing: right now I'm just working on importing the doc team's work to a wiki
<Darkwing> what wiki where?
<ahoneybun> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuDocs/RaringRingtail
<Darkwing> Awesome. ahoneybun, can you email me david.wonderly@kubuntu?
<ahoneybun> sure!
<Darkwing> ahoneybun: Awesome.
<yofel> apachelogger had something against using wiki's. But I'm not convinced that website or so would be better (and we don't have help.kubuntu.org)
<Darkwing> The idea will be to mimic docs.kde.org or techbase.kde.org
<ahoneybun> Well offline use would be cool
<Darkwing> Here is the thing about using one of those with a different wiki.
<Darkwing> We would be able to export the wiki to docbook INCLUDING translations to ship for offline use.
<ahoneybun> Darkwing: I can not send it
<Darkwing> david.wonderly@kubuntu.org
<ahoneybun> silly me, got it!
<Darkwing> Currently we cannot do this with the current mionmion install becaue Canonical has export=docbook turned off.
<Darkwing> ahoneybun: thanks, Do you have any expirence with DocBook?
<ahoneybun> still cannot add anything to it
<Darkwing> ahoneybun: You going to be around tomorrow?
<ahoneybun> not really but I was reading the wiki on it a bit
<ahoneybun> Darkwing: for about a 1 hour 
<Darkwing> ping me tomorrow when you are on.
<ahoneybun> like this?
<Darkwing> I should have things setup a bit better then.
<ahoneybun> Darkwing: 
<Darkwing> Yup
<ahoneybun> ok I'm trying to push my changes
<ahoneybun> Darkwing: I updated and added images and moved things around match the wiki
<Darkwing> You can't push to kubuntu-docs because you are not a member of the doc-contributers
<Darkwing> The way to upload docs is to upload it to a personal branch and do a merge request
<ahoneybun> that one
<Darkwing> Any of the lp:kubuntu-docs/*
<Darkwing> because control of kubuntu-docs is locked to a restricted team.
<ahoneybun> my branch is lp:~aaronhoneycutt/kubuntu-docs/raring
<Darkwing> that should be allowed to push to.
<Darkwing> What's the error?
<yofel> that's what he tried, but he somehow managed to create a shared bzr repository and now bzr refuses to do much
 * Darkwing slowly raises an eyebrow
<yofel> ahoneybun: is there a .bzr folder in any of the directories above the location where you have kubuntu-docs in?
<ahoneybun> I removed the one in Documents
<yofel> ok, that might help, but I'm not sure if you can re-use the current branch
<ahoneybun> i made a new one
<yofel> you might have to branch again and move your changes there
<ahoneybun> ok 
<yofel> hm, that should work then
<Darkwing> ahoneybun: before you try to merge, wait till I get the +1 up and running.
<ahoneybun> Darkwing: I'm just going to get this working first
<Darkwing> ahoneybun: Okay mate.
<ahoneybun> one thing at a time
<Darkwing> :D
<ahoneybun> lol
 * yofel merged digikam and has a 25-line changelog entry for the remaining changes
<yofel> fail -.-
<ahoneybun> ok I deleted all my branchs
<ahoneybun> es
<ahoneybun> making a new one
<ahoneybun> Darkwing: I made the changes in my version but it will not push my version just the last one on the official pasge
<ahoneybun> page
<Darkwing> What commands are you using?
<ahoneybun> bzr push lp:~aaronhoneycutt/kubuntu-docs/raring to make it
<ahoneybun> bzr add lp:~aaronhoneycutt/kubuntu-docs/raring images/bin-snapshot.png to add a new image
<ahoneybun> error from the last command bzr: ERROR: No WorkingTree exists for "bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~aaronhoneycutt/kubuntu-docs/raring/".
<Darkwing> Because you have a space between raring and images I think.
<yofel> no, that add command is wrong
<yofel> the branch URL doesn't belong in ther
<yofel> e
<yofel> *just* bzr add images/bin-snapshot.png
<Darkwing> and the add is wrong
<Darkwing> But, no spaces either.
<ahoneybun> spaces?
<ahoneybun> bzr: ERROR: No WorkingTree exists for "file:///home/aaron/Documents/kubuntu-docs/.bzr/checkout/".
<ahoneybun> aaron@aaron-A75MH:~/Documents/kub
<Darkwing> lp:~aaronhoneycutt/kubuntu-docs/raring images/bin-snapshot.png
<Darkwing>                                                                             ^  <-- there
<ahoneybun> so what do I type?
 * yofel notes that Darkwing does not use monospace for IRC ^^
<Darkwing> LOL
<Darkwing> I prolly shoudl eh?
<yofel> well, depends whether the other person uses it too, otherwise it's useless
<Darkwing> Meh
<yofel> ahoneybun: you want to add images/bin-snapshot.png, right?
<ahoneybun> yea
<yofel> good, run:
<yofel> bzr add images/bin-snapshot.png
<yofel> *exactly* like that
<ahoneybun> aaron@aaron-A75MH:~/Documents/kubuntu-docs$ bzr add images/bin-snapshot.png 
<ahoneybun> bzr: ERROR: No WorkingTree exists for "file:///home/aaron/Documents/kubuntu-docs/.bzr/checkout/".
<yofel> grrrr, how did it get messed up this time
<Darkwing> How are you adding the branch?
<Darkwing> Aaaaaaaaand this is why I *hate* bzr
<Darkwing> I would MUCH rather use git
<yofel> hard to say whether git's level of complexity would make things easier right now...
<yofel> though it doesn't break as easy, true
<Darkwing> forking and pushing to a new branch? simple.
<Darkwing> THen request the merge from there.
<ahoneybun> http://paste.kde.org/743936/
<yofel> huh
<ahoneybun> my bad
<yofel> now that went totally south
<Darkwing> That's interesting
<ahoneybun> good thing I save the one on my pi
<Quintasan> christ
<Quintasan> bzr
<ahoneybun> anyway got to go
<ahoneybun> Darkwing: I will work on getting the PPA up  later
<Darkwing> ahoneybun: Okay mate
<ahoneybun> I'll have questions for sure
<ahoneybun> anyway bye people
<valorie> huh, netsplit?
<Riddell> evening
<apachelogger> yofel: no I had something against using wiki.kubuntu as that is for internal purposes
<apachelogger> like community.kde
<apachelogger> whereas userbase.kde is for user facing stuff
<Riddell> apachelogger: this is for docs?
<apachelogger> yes
<valorie> apachelogger: I think it would be good to have the wiki as "docs in progress"
<valorie> and put them in the website when they are done
<valorie> then we can use the wiki to update for the next cycle if necessary
<apachelogger> sure
<valorie> right now, they are very much in progress
<valorie> what we had in bzr was sad
<valorie> I very much hope we can get an export function working, because making two sets of docs match "by hand" is not something I want to be a part of
<apachelogger> ...
<apachelogger> if you were using mediawiki.... :P
<valorie> reading the backlog makes me despair
<valorie> right
<valorie> moinmoin makes me insane
<valorie> soooo glad ahoneybun is taking the lead there
<valorie> so far he doesn't appear insane at least......
<Riddell> valorie: agree on putting them on website (and in a package)
<valorie> btw, i attended the community vUDS session about putting the community link back onto the ubuntu.com page
<valorie> seems it is in work, and the design team is a bit chastened by their lack of up-front communication about that
<valorie> no explanation why it had to disappear in the first place, beyond the "blahblahblah /community link isn't ready"
<valorie> re-reading ben's bug report, it's really discouraging how 'sides' have formed
<valorie> class struggles are the worst when class is the elephant in the room
<Riddell> valorie: did you attend anything else interesting?
<valorie> I also was in the ubuntu women planning session
<valorie> with my kub. hat
<valorie> :-)
#kubuntu-devel 2013-05-15
<ahoneybun> valorie: 
<ahoneybun> I agree with apachelogger it would be cool to have it on the KDE sites.
<ahoneybun> stupid time zones
<ahoneybun> valorie: also it looks like there is a export part of moinmoin
<valorie> ahoneybun: have what on the kde sites?
<ahoneybun> the docs
<valorie> like on Userbase?
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> I doubt other distros do that, but that doesn't mean we couldn't
<valorie> I have no clue what the policy is on that
<ahoneybun> I know, yes I am sane btw ;)
<ahoneybun> ?
<Mirv> debfx: hi! answered to the bug report. in summary, your proposals seem good to me, but we'd need to get into agreement with Debian so that we won't diverge.
<ScottK> apachelogger: Thanks.
<ScottK> Would someone please verify Bug #1177781 as it's almost old enough to be released to updates once verified.
<ubottu> bug 1177781 in amarok (Ubuntu Raring) "QtWebKit causes crash in Amarok" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1177781
<soee> godd morning
<BluesKaj> howdy all
<soee> Hiho BluesKaj 
<BluesKaj> hiya soee
<Mirv> FYI here's my Qt 5.0.2 saucy plan, which I hope to start executing latest next week http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5666894/
<jussi> Mirv: even though it doesnt "touch" me, thanks for sharing - its really nice to have these things discussed. 
<debfx> yay new colibri release, thanks agateau
<smartboyhw_> \o/
<agateau> debfx: you're welcome
<Riddell> Mirv: what does BP stand for?
<smartboyhw_> Riddell: Blueprints?
<Mirv> Riddell: it reads at the bottom, a short-hand for qt5-beta-proper PPA where I've been doing test builds
<Mirv> well wget from upstream directory welcome as well
<soee> what would be the best way to start with developing some plasmoids ?
<Riddell> Mirv: how come qtwebkit is in a different bzr place?
<Mirv> Riddell: we've currently one patch that would need rebasing to 5.0.2, so meanwhile 5.0.1 upload would be wanted to be done first
<Riddell> soee: learn QML and get inspiration from existing ones and tutorials? I expect there's stuff on techbase but ask in #plasma for info
<Mirv> (the big patch that will go away once 5.1 gets released)
<Mirv> the ~kubuntu-packagers qtwebkit branch is already at 5.0.2, but I wouldn't want to revert there if this's just temporary
<Mirv> probably it's better to push it into ~kubuntu-packagers anyhow so I'll do that, but that's the current location
<Riddell> ok whatever's easiest then
<Riddell> txwikinger: ping?
<Riddell> anyone coming to the hangout?
<Riddell> xnox?
<xnox> Riddell: i'm waiting for it to start.
 * xnox watching from a library.
<xnox> it has not started yet.
<Riddell> apachelogger: ping?
<smartboyhw> Riddell: When will a mumble session happen?
<Riddell> smartboyhw: looks like monday has a common time, will send that out shortly
<smartboyhw> Riddell: Sure
<smartboyhw> Probably can't come though (Biology test)
<Riddell> conclusion of uefi/sb chat was going to switch to signed kernel which is obvious thing that's missing
<Riddell> and backport the enablement stack
<Riddell> colin was good enough to take work items for those
<Riddell> as well as one for the plymouth not being set up issue
<Riddell> lovely
<Riddell> http://pad.ubuntu.com/uds-1305-kubuntu-and-uefi-and-lts-backports
<smartboyhw> :)
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<Riddell> Mirv: ooh 5.1 beta is out http://blog.qt.digia.com/blog/2013/05/14/qt-5-1-beta-released/  is that in your plans?
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1180470] "Window title" text box disabled in Window-Specific Settings @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1180470 (by Ibrahim M. Ghazal)
<superfly> Darkwing: ping
<Darkwing> superfly: Poong
<Darkwing> pong
<superfly> Darkwing: I am the KMail moaner who conversed with you on G+ today :-)
<Darkwing> ahhhh hah.
<Darkwing> Give me a few.
<Darkwing> :)
<superfly> no worries, I need to get my things together, and then I'll mail them to you. Just wanted to touch base in IRC
<Darkwing> I'm always logged on... I may not always be here but drop a message and I'll get it.
<superfly> yeah, same here.
<Darkwing> quassel-core FTW
<superfly> precisely :-D
<Darkwing> I'm watching Google I/O keynotes
<superfly> I wondered :-)
<superfly> I have children to keep me occupied
<Darkwing> LOL Yeah, I'm a big Google guy on top of my Linux/KDE stuff.
<ahoneybun> Darkwing: 
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1174495] Window Managers instability with r600 radeon and high monitor resolutions @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1174495 (by sfar)
<bkerensa> Riddell: Is Kubuntu docs still dead? Someone had mentioned the other day that they were going to revive it but were having a UDS session on doc today and I wanted to know what the status was going into that
<ahoneybun> bkerensa: me and valorie are moving it and editing it to a wiki
<bkerensa> ahoneybun: will it be coming back to the repo at somepoint or just wiki based?
<ahoneybun> not sure, valorie wants to have it on both
<bkerensa> kk
<ahoneybun> still a work in progress
<ahoneybun> bkerensa: want to see?
<bkerensa> ahoneybun: maybe in a bit I have to get a agenda for the doc session together here
<ahoneybun> oh thats more important for sure np
<ahoneybun> I want to be in that session
<ahoneybun> bkerensa: I was trying to make my own branch on lp for my changes to the docs
<ahoneybun> bkerensa: ?
<valorie> ahoneybun: did you attend the vUDS doc session?
<ahoneybun> yea I was there
<valorie> cool
<ahoneybun> kinda I was a bit late
<valorie> oh well
<valorie> it's all available by video
<ahoneybun> yea I know but being there is better
<valorie> but it's great to get our voices heard
<ahoneybun> yea
<valorie> I went to two: the community link session, and u-w planning
<ahoneybun> I wish there were more of us in this
<ahoneybun> yea the women in ubuntu thing
<ahoneybun> btw
<valorie> I'll email the list and elicit feedback about how many attended, and thoughts
<ahoneybun> I got my changes to the kubuntu-docs pushed to my personal branch
<ahoneybun> https://code.launchpad.net/~aaronhoneycutt/kubuntu-docs/raring
<valorie> how did you do that?
<valorie> hand-make the changes?
<ahoneybun> idk really
<ahoneybun> its bad kinda cuz I did not write where I made them
<ahoneybun> ...
<valorie> did you import from the wiki, or edit what was already there/
<valorie> I really want to eliminate trying to edit in two places
<valorie> because all those damn typos will stick around that way
<valorie> and other cruft
<ahoneybun> well it is the original DocBook on my branch
<ahoneybun> I think it would have been better to fix up the DocBook and then import the xml files
<ahoneybun> thinking now
<ahoneybun> the most changes on my branch is the images are updated about 75%
<valorie> that's cool
<ahoneybun> I'll be on later you can see the branch and email the changes I need to make
<valorie> but that means all the typos we fixed are probably still in your branch
<valorie> etc.
<valorie> which -- that's what drives me insane
<valorie> we've done the work, but don't have the process fixed yet
<Mamarok> And we have a bugfix version out: http://amarok.kde.org/en/releases/2.7.1
<jessie> Mamarok: Praise the gods!
<Riddell> hoorah
<Riddell> kubotu: newversion amarok 2.7.1
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1180576
<jessie> Maybe now it won't crash so much.
<Riddell> jessie: still needs packaged, fancy taking that up?
<jessie> ... I have no idea how to do that. But sure!
<yofel> Quintasan: your kdeplasma-addons merge doesn't like kamoso:  plasma-runners-addons : Breaks: kamoso (< 2.0.2+) but 2.0.2-1ubuntu3 is installed.
<yofel> what debian did there looks rather fishy though...
<Riddell> jessie: if you have a spare hour or so I can take you through it
<jessie> Yeah, I should be able to spend ~1 hour or so.
<Riddell> jessie: what's your launchpad id?
<jessie> JessieAMorris
<Riddell> ok setting up the ec2
<jessie> Creating a fresh install of Kubuntu?
<Riddell> yep, in the cloud
<jessie> Mkay, sounds good. Is that common to build packages? Should I have a VM set up for building packages?
<Riddell> that's probably a bit much, you can use debootstrap to make a chroot
<jessie> Eh, but I'm generally on beta-alpha type packages. ha
<Riddell> jessie: ssh ubuntu@ec2-54-224-94-150.compute-1.amazonaws.com
<Riddell> jessie: then run   byobu
<Riddell> jessie: type something
<Riddell> cool :)
<Riddell> jessie: ok make a directoy to get the old source and apt-get source amarok
<Riddell> jessie: you have sudo
<Riddell> run an apt-get update I think
<Riddell> jessie: ah the amazon mirror isn't updated for saucy
<Riddell> jessie: remove us-east-1.ec2. from the sources.list
<Riddell> jessie: no no, that just removed them all
<Riddell> jessie: change us-east-1.ec2.archive.ubuntu.com to archive.ubuntu.com
<jessie> Riddell: Mkay, now what?
<Riddell> jessie: in the first directoy download the new amarok tar
<Riddell> jessie: the tar needs a very paticular name
<Riddell> rename it to amarok_2.7.1.orig.tar.bz2
<Riddell> jessie: untar it
<Riddell> and copy the debian/ directory from the old version into it
<Riddell> jessie: wee tip, you can avoid the "j" from tar arguments these days
<Riddell> it's smart enough to work that out
<jessie> Oh, nice. That's good to know.
<Riddell> jessie: dch -i   will add a new changelog entry
<Riddell> fix the template to have the right version no and your name/email
<jessie> Riddell: What other info should I put in the changelog?
<Riddell> jessie: you can change unreleased to saucy
<Riddell> groovy
<Riddell> it's ready to compile
<Riddell> run  debuild
<Riddell> jessie: oh hang on
<Riddell> jessie: the version number inthe changelog isn't right
<Riddell> edit debian/changelog and fix it
<Riddell> should be 2.7.1-0ubuntu1
<jessie> What's the 2: in front about?
<jessie> 2:2.7.1-0...
<jessie> ?
<Riddell> jessie: that means someone screwed up the version number at some point
<Riddell> since new packages always need a larger version than the previous version
<jessie> Ahhh... That makes sense.
<Riddell> so it get a number called the epoch infront of it to reset it
<Riddell> that someone might have been me back when I was new to this game
<Riddell> ah,patch
<Riddell> jessie: let me look at this
<Riddell> with a real editor!
<jessie> Lmao, an Emacs fan, eh!?
<Riddell> jessie: ok that's them updated
<Riddell> jessie: debuild   away
<Riddell> jessie: install pbuilder
<Riddell> and run /usr/lib/pbuilder/pbuilder-satisfydepends
<Riddell> jessie: oh install aptitude too
<jessie> Riddell: I take it the fake backend is fine for building?
<Riddell> jessie: yeah
<Riddell> jessie: lovely, time for a cup of tea
<jessie> Something something, XKCD link.
<jessie> So this is what using Gentoo is like? :-P
<Riddell> yeah pretty much :)
<Riddell> hmm maybe I should have started a faster ec2
<jessie> So, while we're waiting, it seems everyone here prefers Quassel over Konversation. Why?
<Riddell> it's installed by default for historical reasons
<Riddell> it can be run on a server to keep your connection permanantly
<Riddell> personally I use irssi
<jessie> Oh, that's a big plus.
<valorie> konversation <3
<valorie> so not *everyone*
<valorie> KDE provides a nice bnc
<jessie> valorie: Agreed. Though I do wish that the SASL authentication stuff would get moved into a package.
<valorie> I thought that was done?
<valorie> I like text logs
<jessie> Maybe? I had to install from git for 13.04
<valorie> no way I'm going to use a db to search online
<valorie> our 13.04 package was made from git
<valorie> Konversation
<jessie> Hmmm... Maybe in 13.04 I finally didn't have to install from git.
<valorie> Version 1.5-branch #4215
<valorie> I have no problem with quassel being available, but feel we should be using KDE packages by default
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | Upgrade QA : http://kubuntu-qa.dyndns.org/ | https://trello.com/kubuntu | https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas | Kubuntu Council election: Voting in progress | saucy meeting Monday 15:00UTC
<Riddell> saucy meeting Monday 15:00UTC
<ahoneybun> valorie: 
<valorie> Riddell: I tested mumble on this puter last night and I get shrieking
<valorie> I'll keep trying though
<ahoneybun> back
<Riddell> valorie: hum, I've not tested it recently
<valorie> last time I couldn't participate because it didn't work for me, but this is a different computer
<ahoneybun> valorie: only issue is that I don't know how to put my changes from the wiki into the docbook
<valorie> ahoneybun: yes, that is THE issue
<jessie> Riddell: You weren't kidding about this instance being slow. What is it, a Micro instance?
<ahoneybun> you sound upset
<valorie> we'll have to figure that out for this to be a success, really
<valorie> no, it's just a problem we haven't solved yet
<valorie> most problems are solvable
<valorie> we'll do it
<ahoneybun> I thought I could copy and paste but its a bit more if a process
<valorie> and we have 4 months or so
<Riddell> jessie: a small one
<ahoneybun> valorie: that neither of us can write docbook?
<ahoneybun> its just the &subject things that mess with me
<valorie> it's just xml
<ahoneybun> like &linux
<valorie> I actually prefer xml to moinmoin markup
<valorie> lol
<jessie> Riddell: I have to go home and work on my car now. If I don't the wife is going to kill me. :-/
<ahoneybun> but moinmoin look like plain text to me
<valorie> because I'm used to writing html by hand
<Riddell> jessie: ok, ping me tomorrow or anytime to finish this
<Riddell> jessie: thanks for starting it
<jessie> Riddell: Yeah, thanks for helping me learn. We'll see you tomorrow.
<valorie> Riddell: http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/fixedtime.html?msg=Mumble+meeting&iso=20130520T15&p1=1440&am=45
<ahoneybun> yea I know I'm a bit used to that as well
<ahoneybun> valorie: what does the words in yellow mean? with the & in front?
<valorie> what words in yellow?
<valorie> not sure where you are looking
<ahoneybun> well in kate they are yellow
<ahoneybun> the xml
<valorie> oh, that might be kate doing that
<ahoneybun> yea
<ahoneybun> valorie: 
<ahoneybun> valorie: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/HelpOnXmlPages
<ahoneybun> moinmoin can render docbook pages
<valorie> but can it go the other way?
<valorie> I know it's possible, but can WE do it?
<ahoneybun> I'll see about it on for the welcome page first
<ahoneybun> well the tool Python4Suite is dead
<valorie> because it would be great to have our wiki version always 'in work' for the next release
<valorie> and then be able to output html pages for the website, and docbook for the release
<ahoneybun> yea I know
<valorie> one wiki to rule them all
<valorie> but like I said, we have a while to figure this out
<ahoneybun> that would be cool]
<valorie> the sooner the better for the webpages
<valorie> it would be good to have someone work on the kde help center, so all the docs displayed right
<valorie> the kde doc team is really cool
<ahoneybun> oj
<ahoneybun> oh
<ahoneybun> valorie: http://wiki.tldp.org/ this wiki has the function
<valorie> \o/
<ahoneybun> can we move it there?
<ahoneybun> or make a copy and then export?
<valorie> dinnertime here now -- I'll be back in about 4 hours, since it's my night with my daddy
<ahoneybun> ok I'll be on
<ahoneybun> what should I do
<valorie> ahoneybun: might be a good thing to discuss at the mumble meeting?
<ahoneybun> when is that?
<valorie> Monday
<ahoneybun> time?
<valorie> http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/fixedtime.html?msg=Mumble+meeting&iso=20130520T15&p1=1440&am=45
<valorie> :-)
<ahoneybun> I'm at work
<ahoneybun> can you talk about it there for me?
<ahoneybun> Riddell: 
#kubuntu-devel 2013-05-16
<ahoneybun> Riddell: 
<ahoneybun> ScottK: 
<ScottK> ?
<Mirv> Riddell: in plans, yes. lots to do before that but early access to 5.1 would be useful for the people
<soee> good morning
<smartboyhw> Good afternoon!
<soee> hiho smartboyhw 
<robertknight> Riddell: I've been looking into a JS crash in QtWebKit since U. 13.04 that affects 32-bit systems.  I've confirmed the problem is fixed by the patch on https://bugs.webkit.org/show_bug.cgi?id=108991 which is included in QtWebKit 2.3.1 that carewolf tagged recently.  Will it be possible to get libqtwebkit4 updated in U 13.04?  Should I file a bug on Launchpad?
<ubottu> bugs.webkit.org bug 108991 in JavaScriptCore "Crash at JSC::call when loading www.gap.com with JSVALUE32_64 Enabled" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<robertknight> There is also one other memory corruption issue affecting JS in QWK 2.3.0 which is fixed in 2.3.1.  It supposedly affects gmail.com on some systems.
<Riddell> gosh,it's a robertknight 
<Riddell> robertknight: yeah a bug on launchpad would be a good start
<Riddell> robertknight: it's much easier to just add a patch then to upgrade to a whole new version for an SRU (it's all very conservative to avoid adding new bugs) but it might be possible
<robertknight> Riddell: The patch itself is https://bug-108991-attachments.webkit.org/attachment.cgi?id=186726 (very small)
<robertknight> That would work as well
<Riddell> robertknight: yeah that's the sort of thing which passes through fairly easily (still takes a week though)
<Riddell> robertknight: do you know if there's a similarly readable patch for the memory corruption issue?
<robertknight> Riddell: I'm mistaken on that other issue - fix was https://codereview.qt-project.org/#change,46660 but the ChangeLog entry there does appear in the sources for the libqtwebkit4 package
<Riddell> robertknight: so no problem or problem not fixed?
<robertknight> No problem AFAIK
<Riddell> robertknight: groovy, if you report a bug on launchpad for the crash I'll do the stable release update for it
<robertknight> Riddell: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtwebkit-source/+bug/1180731 (posted originally in #qtwebkit by mistake) - thanks!
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1180731 in qtwebkit-source (Ubuntu) "QtWebKit JS crash on 32-bit systems" [Undecided,New]
<Riddell> robertknight: what the heck is Mendeley Desktop?
<robertknight> In a nutshell, "iTunes for research" - http://www.mendeley.com/features/
<smartboyhw> Hi Riddell:)
<robertknight> The JS code in question is a library called citeproc-js that generates formatted citations for inclusion in bibliographies (like LaTeX / BibTeX if you've ever used those)
<Riddell> nifty
<apachelogger> yay, SRUs
<Riddell> everyone loves them
<Riddell> what's the one we have outstanding that needs testin?
<apachelogger> checking right now
<apachelogger> oh they hijacked my kwin bug :(
<apachelogger> bug 1177781 needs verification
<ubottu> bug 1177781 in amarok (Ubuntu Raring) "QtWebKit causes crash in Amarok" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1177781
<apachelogger> homerun and kwin SRUs landed in updates, kscreen SRU just needs ubuntu-sru to move it
<Riddell> robertknight: uploaded, now it needs approval from a friendly ~ubuntu-sru such as ScottK (hint hint)
<Riddell> robertknight: then it'll need testing once it has build in raring
<Riddell> robertknight: then after 7 days it can go into the wild
<robertknight> Riddell: Cheers - I can arrange a beer delivery if that will expedite the process ;)
<robertknight> As far as testing goes - that means me enabling the -proposed repo and checking that the fixed package works?
<Riddell> robertknight: exactly, and saying so on the bug report
<yofel> bug 1174689 needs verification too (and a second monitor to do so)
<ubottu> bug 1174689 in kubuntu-settings (Ubuntu Raring) "Nvidia/Dual screen - No Taskbar/Kdemenu on default install Kubuntu 13.04" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1174689
<robertknight> Riddell: Ah, one other thing. I'm adding some code to my app to blacklist the affected version of QWK on 32-bit systems, as it will affect other distros shipping QtWebKit 2.3.0 as well.  I'm using qWebKitVersion() to detect the QWK version but presumably that won't have changed in the fixed package.
<Riddell> robertknight: no it wouldn't be
<shadeslayer> lololol
<shadeslayer> 1178286 needs more patchery from upstream
<Riddell> bug 1178286
<ubottu> bug 1178286 in kde4libs (Ubuntu Raring) "Security advisory from KDE upstream" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1178286
<Riddell> mm?
<shadeslayer> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde4libs/+bug/1178286/comments/22
<Riddell> shadeslayer: fancy updating the patches?
<shadeslayer> yeah, will do in a bit
<Riddell> thanks
<yofel> shadeslayer: mind updating the updates and backports while you're at it?
<shadeslayer> ah, 4.10.3 doesn't have that second commit :/
<shadeslayer> hurray for such long support periods
<shadeslayer> yofel: will do
<yofel> thanks
<yofel> (.3 didn't have the first one either for that matter ^^)
<shadeslayer> uh, are you sure? IIRC that commit was made before .3 was tagged no?
<shadeslayer> I could be wrong though, I don't remember exactly
<shadeslayer> my internets is so slow :(
<yofel> our changelog says otherwise
<shadeslayer> something is downloading at 200 KBps @_@
<shadeslayer> and I have no idea what
<shadeslayer> ah, it was tomahawk
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<Riddell> ubottu?
<Riddell> ScottK: bug 1177781 verification-done
<ubottu> bug 1177781 in amarok (Ubuntu Raring) "QtWebKit causes crash in Amarok" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1177781
<soee> !package amarok
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about package amarok
<soee> oh you..
<soee> !package raring amarok
<ubottu> soee: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ScottK> Riddell: released
<ScottK> (kscreen too)
<ScottK> afiestas_: ^^^ updated kscreen/libkscreen is in raring now.
<yofel> !info amarok raring | soee
<ubottu> soee: amarok (source: amarok): easy to use media player based on the KDE Platform. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:2.7.0-0ubuntu2 (raring), package size 6710 kB, installed size 26710 kB
<soee> thank you yofel 
<soee> someone doing 2.7.1 package ?
<yofel> soee: doesn't seem so looking at bug 1180576
<ubottu> bug 1180576 in amarok (Ubuntu) "Please update amarok to 2.7.1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1180576
<yofel> want to learn some packaging? ^^
<soee> yofel, in a free time sure :) i have 2 weeks projects delayed already :/ 
<soee> so now my day is like 8-16 work, go home and work again :D
<yofel> well, same for me lately :S
<soee> its not a problem for me when its winter 
<soee> but now the sun outside .. :)
<yofel> rainy here :P
<jessie_> Riddell: Hey, I'm back. 
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<soee> hiho
<lordievader> Hey soee, how are you doing?
<soee> lordievader, fantastic :D thanks,  you?
<lordievader> Doing good too :)
<ahoneybun> hey people
<ahoneybun> valorie: apachelogger was right to use mediawiki, it has the export function but in truth the moinmoin site has it as well
 * ahoneybun does not know what to do now
<valorie> yes, I know about the mediawiki
<valorie> however, that isn't in our namespace
<valorie> my choice would be to do what we are doing, and figure out a good process for exporting to webpages for kubuntu.org, and to docbook for the kde helpcenter
<valorie> but ahoneybun, you took the lead, so you decide which way you want to go, and I'll help
<Riddell> jessie: hi
<jessie> Riddell: Ready for the rest when you are.
<jessie> Looks like I need to sign the package?
<Riddell> jessie: groovy
<Riddell> jessie: just ignore that, press control c or something to kill it
<Riddell> but if it's asking for a gpg signature that means it has compiled and built the package, yay
<jessie> Indeed it has.
<Riddell> jessie: run dh_install --list-missing  to see if it has any newfiles
<Riddell> jessie: check against debian/not-installed to see if there's anything extra
<ahoneybun_> Hello?
<Riddell> hi ahoneybun_ 
<jessie> Riddell: Nothing that dh_install lists that is not in debian/not-installed
<ahoneybun_> Hey I can't be there for the meeting on Monday, timezone issues
<Riddell> jessie: excellent
<Riddell> jessie: so check the .debs install with dpkg --install
<Riddell> jessie: run lintian over the .deb and .dsc file to see if it complains about things
<ahoneybun_> Riddell: I was talking with valorie about using a different wiki to export do book files
<ahoneybun_> Docbook
<Riddell> ahoneybun_: yep, got one in mind?
<valorie> why would we need a different one though, if moin can do the job?
<ahoneybun_> The official moinmoin wiki has the export function
<valorie> we need to make this as simple as possible
<ahoneybun_> I have a example in my branch
<valorie> or it won't continue to get done
<ahoneybun_> Yea I don't want to do more work if it will get us to our finial goal
<ahoneybun_> Final
<ahoneybun_> Will not
<Riddell> so the ubuntu wiki can't export?
<ahoneybun_> No it does have the feature for some reason
<ahoneybun_> Riddell: valorie https://code.launchpad.net/~aaronhoneycutt/kubuntu-docs/raring
<Riddell> ahoneybun_: so how's that exported?
<ahoneybun_> Riddell: in the welcome folder there is a welcome. XML file
<valorie> ahoneybun_: have you spoken with the canonical sysadmins about why export is blocked?
<valorie> simplest would be if they turned on that feature again
<Riddell> I suspect that won't be very fruitful
<ahoneybun_> valorie: I have not, can you be at that meeting on Monday?
<Riddell> ahoneybun_: yes but how is it exported?
<valorie> if I can get mumble to stop screaming at me
<ahoneybun_> Riddell: its in XML format
<ahoneybun_> That's what I have so far
<Riddell> ahoneybun_: is it exported from a wiki?
<ahoneybun_> Riddell: yea
<Riddell> jessie: apt-get -f install  to fix the install
<Riddell> ahoneybun_: how if wiki.u.c doesn't support it?
<jessie> Riddell: Probably we will get X and the like now. :-/ This poor instance.
<Riddell> jessie: that's fine
<Riddell> jessie: we'll throw away the ec2 when we're done anyway
<ahoneybun_> Riddell: what?
<Riddell> ahoneybun_: you said wiki.ubuntu.com doesn't do docbook export.  you said this is exported from a wiki.  how is it exported if the wiki doesn't do export?
<ahoneybun_> The official moinmoin wiki has it
<Riddell> ahoneybun_: what URL?
<Riddell> jessie: groovy, I think we're all good to go
<Riddell> jessie: in the package run  debuild -S   to make a source build
<jessie> Riddell: Agreed. That's the output I expected to see.
<ahoneybun__> Riddell: http://moinmo.in/Kubuntu-Docs/Raring
<Riddell> ahoneybun__: groovy, how about just developing it on that wiki then?
<Riddell> and export it to docbook and html for kubuntu.org when it's good to go
<ahoneybun__> I was not sure if that was OK to do as its not my work
<ahoneybun__> Riddell: can you check the welcome.XML to see if that is what we need first ?
<jessie> Looks like your line and mine line got munged together there, Riddell. jessie@novassh-rsa should be jessie@nova\nssh-rsa ...
<Riddell> jessie: ok I signed it
<Riddell> jessie: the .changes file lists what's going to be uploaded, check it's all correct
<Riddell> jessie: the changelog is ok, uploading to saucy, correct version, it's got the .orig
<jessie> Yeah, it all looks correct to me.
<Riddell> jessie: lovely
<Riddell> jessie: dput ubuntu foo-source.changes
<Riddell> sends it on its way
<Riddell> jessie: oh there's a flag to ignore the gpg check
<Riddell> --unchecked
<Riddell> uh oh
<Riddell> jessie: oh the source.changes
<Riddell> you're doing the i386 one
<jessie> Ohhhhh
<Riddell> jessie: hoorah!
<jessie> And then build bots automatically build the i386 and amd64 ones?
<Riddell> you're a packager
<Riddell> jessie: yep
<jessie> Woooooo :-D That wasn't *too* hard.
<Riddell> jessie: a couple of hours to learn the basics
<Riddell> a lifetime to master it all
<Riddell> we skipped over the patches
<Riddell> and I still needto put the packaging in bzr
<jessie> Yeah, I saw that. Luckily I'm decent at coding so I followed some/most of what you were doing with the patches.
<Riddell> jessie: any questions?
<Riddell> you can watch its progress in the build daemons at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amarok
<jessie> Riddell: No, though I am sure that I will have questions when it comes time to do it again.
<Riddell> jessie: oh we still need to backport this to raring :)
<jessie> So the 2.7.0-2 update I saw yesterday was not this?
<Riddell> jessie: no, have a look on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amarok
<Riddell> raring has 2:2.7.0-0ubuntu2.1 in updates
<jessie> Riddell: I don't see the build Daemons on launchpad. Where should they be?
<yofel> you see the builds when you click on a version
<Riddell> jessie: if you click on a version it'll show the builds e.g. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amarok/2:2.7.0-0ubuntu3
<Riddell> four green ticks, one for each platform
<yofel> buildd overview if you're ever curious is on https://launchpad.net/builders
<jessie> Oh, it's building!
<yofel> actually all builds are done, in-progress builds have that clock-like animation that you can see on the buildd page
<jessie> yofel: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amarok/2:2.7.1-0ubuntu1
<jessie> My package is building, I meant.
<Riddell> "subject: [ubuntu/saucy-proposed] amarok 2:2.7.1-0ubuntu1 (Accepted)"  yay!
<yofel> jessie: ok, I was looking at the wrong version ^^
<ahoneybun__> Riddell: so move the wiki to moinmoin.in and export it to docbook?
<Riddell> ahoneybun__: yeah I think that's easiest, assuming moinmoin.in is reliable and they would be happy to have it
<ahoneybun__> Riddell: is the XML file it gave me going to work us?
<Riddell> ahoneybun__: looking
<ahoneybun_> K
<Riddell> ahoneybun_: some strange breakage in it
<Riddell> e.g. line 16 missing an opening <  http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~aaronhoneycutt/kubuntu-docs/raring/view/head:/docs/Welcome/welcome.xml
<ahoneybun_> I know not perfect but better then writing by hand
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [982889] X trying to start before plymouth has finished using the drm driver @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/982889 (by Tomas Vanderka)
<Riddell> ahoneybun_: http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/welcome.html
<Riddell> ahoneybun_: yay got it to html
<Riddell> ahoneybun_: needs the stylesheet in the right place of course
<Riddell> but should be fine
<Riddell> ahoneybun_: I'm not sure if moinmo.in will want kubuntu docs on their wiki though
<ahoneybun_> Riddell: you edited the XML file ? What about http://www.tldp.org/?
<Riddell> ahoneybun_: I did fix up the broken bits
<Riddell> ahoneybun_: I think they won't want randomers using their wiki either
<Riddell> ahoneybun_: we probably need to set up moin moin ourselves
<Riddell> unless mediawiki can do it and we can hijack a kde wiki
<ahoneybun_> Media wiki can
<valorie> perhaps we should discuss this with #kde-www people then
<valorie> but I'm unhappy with anything that moves our docs out of our space
<Riddell> it would only be for development, final thing on kubuntu.org and packaged
<ahoneybun_> http://www.mediawiki.org/wiki/DocBook_XML_export
<ahoneybun_> valorie: I think Riddell's way would be the best
<valorie> I understand, but it takes it out of our control
<ahoneybun_> I would like to keep them there as well
<ahoneybun_> Better looking
<valorie> KDE seems the best choice if we must move, however
<valorie> probably not in userbase, but in Community
<ahoneybun_> Do they have the export though
<Riddell> that's the question
<valorie> yes
<Riddell> you sure?
<valorie> that's how our Amarok docs are created
<valorie> yes
<valorie> you can even export to a epub
<valorie> so you can read it on your kindle
<valorie> the devels in #kde-www are awesome to work with
<valorie> as are the docs people in #kde-docs
<Riddell> so I'd say a quick check it's ok with www and docs people them put it on community.kde.org
<ahoneybun_> So we need to find where to put the wiki at
<Riddell> valorie: do you know where the amarok ones are?
<valorie> userbase/amarok
<valorie> sec and I'll get the real link
<valorie> http://userbase.kde.org/Amarok/Manual
<valorie> but as I say, userbase is stuctured, and I don't think kubuntu would fit there
<valorie> so community would be better
<ahoneybun__> BTW I'm in my tech writing class 
<valorie> cool
<Riddell> ahoneybun__: ooh you're get quite into this kubuntu docs thing if you're going to classes for it :)
<ahoneybun__> Loll I need it for my degree , my prof wrote for IBM 
<sakang> any reason why the major kde stuff like plasma, workspace are still at 4.10.2?
<ahoneybun__> Bugs
<Riddell> sakang: where?
<sakang> in precise backports ppa
<Riddell> sakang: no upstream changes
<sakang> Riddell: thanks.  I do have some in 4.10.3 
<Riddell> yofel: should we have a 4.10.3 announcement on kubuntu.org?
<Riddell> sakang: yeah anything without upstream changes we don't bother to update (right yofel?)
<sakang> Riddell: sounds good :)
<yofel> Riddell: we should, I forgot to write one, sorry
<yofel> sakang: we do indeed not update anything without upstream changes. kde-workspace was updated though
<yofel> except if launchpad messed the copying up...
<ahoneybun__> Riddell: when will raring get 4.10.3?
<Riddell> ahoneybun__: it's in backports PPA
<yofel> no, it's in the updates PPA for raring
<Riddell> um right
<Riddell> ScottK usually puts it into updates when he's feeling nice
<ahoneybun__> Oh
<sakang> yofel: the candidate for kde-workspace is still - Candidate: 4:4.10.2-0ubuntu1~ubuntu12.04~ppa3
<yofel> sakang: ok, it seems like at least kde-workspace  missing... 
<yofel> *is missing
<yofel> I'm publishing everything again...
<sakang> thanks
<ahoneybun__> Riddell: so what do I do now?
<Riddell> ahoneybun__: put a test page up on community.kde.org and see if you can export that?
<ahoneybun__> OK 
<yofel> sakang: kde-workspace was really copied now and will appear in updates shortly
<yofel> the rest of the packages is correct at least
<yofel> thanks for noticing
<sakang> yofel: not sure which didn't get updates but plasma-desktop, kwin are still 4.10.2?
<yofel> nope, that's part of workspace which is 4.10.3
<yofel> sakang: full (and now correct) list is on https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/backports/+packages?field.series_filter=precise&batch=300#
<ahoneybun__> Openid URL?
<Riddell> ahoneybun__: https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/OpenID
<Riddell> https://launchpad.net/~your-nickname
<ahoneybun__> OK
<sakang> yofel: ok, let me do update
<yofel> sakang: won't appear yet, if you the link ^ you'll see a green gear for kde-workspace. You'll get the update once that's gone
<ahoneybun__> Riddell: I'm doing ask of this on my n7
<yofel> *you open
<sakang> ok
 * yofel is off to bed, good night
 * Riddell off to bed too
<Riddell> thanks for taking on the docs, we'll get there soon ahoneybun_ 
<ahoneybun__> Riddell: I don't think it has that power
<ahoneybun__> User base does
<ahoneybun__> Or maybe yes
#kubuntu-devel 2013-05-17
<smartboyhw> Good morning.
<ahoneybun> good afternoon
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1181053] package kdm 4:4.10.2-0ubuntu2.1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed pre-remova... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1181053 (by nilton rosao)
<ScottK> apachelogger: Once you find my kdepim-runtime patch again, it might be a good idea to have a look at  bug 982889 and fix up kdm for those that still use it.
<ubottu> bug 982889 in OEM Priority Project precise "X trying to start before plymouth has finished using the drm driver" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/982889
<soee> good morning
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1181083] "delete" mini-button in text boxes covers right-to-left text @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1181083 (by Ibrahim M. Ghazal)
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<soee> hi Blizzz 
<soee> BluesKaj, 
<BluesKaj> Hi soee
<markey> Riddell: "<strohel> Anyone with contact to KUbuntu packagers please tell them they are applying already applied patch to 2.7.1: https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/amarok/view/head:/debian/patches/kubuntu_qtwebkit_crash.diff"
<markey> 2.7.1 already has the anti-crash fix
<palasso> JontheEchidna, I added a proposed patch for this: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=314549 I think it might fix the issue (perhaps it'd need a change or two). Plz take a look at it. thnx ;)
<ubottu> KDE bug 314549 in libqapt "Process more complex markings files" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]
<JontheEchidna> palasso: thanks. Some more severe bugs popped up right before release so I ran out of time to get to that one
<palasso> np I hope it'll make it for 13.10. I hope my proposed patch works out and saves you time to work on other things ;)
<JontheEchidna> :)
<shadeslayer> palasso: I don't see a patch there :P
<JontheEchidna> shadeslayer: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5674464/
<palasso> shadeslayer, there is an attachment I added. It's backend.cpp with the changed I propose
<palasso> *changes
<shadeslayer> palasso: it's better to post patches instead of whole files
<shadeslayer> plus, maybe propose it on RB
<palasso> Ohhh sorry. I didn't know how to do this. It's my first time :(
<JontheEchidna> nah it's fine for a small patch, I'll just take a look at it right now.
<shadeslayer> ^^
<palasso> shadeslayer, what is RB?
<shadeslayer> palasso: when you post a file, developers don't know what's changed
<shadeslayer> so you just post a list of your changes instead of the whole file :)
<shadeslayer> palasso: https://git.reviewboard.kde.org/
<JontheEchidna> palasso: did you try compiling this? It doesn't work here
<palasso> I see... I just thought that everyone uses a diff tool for patches to see the differences :D
<JontheEchidna> palasso: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5674476/
<palasso> JontheEchidna, no I haven't set up a compiler :( I tried to proofread it manually
<JontheEchidna> palasso: ah, ok. I'll take a look at it and see if I can fix it
<palasso> JontheEchidna, it needs the fix I thought it'd need
<palasso> check out the comment I wrote
<JontheEchidna> yeah it should be something minor like that
<JontheEchidna> oh, ParseQuoteWord wants a reference to a pointer
<JontheEchidna> palasso: all I had to do: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5674532/
<palasso> I see
<JontheEchidna> palasso: seems to work :)
<palasso> Nice ;)
<palasso> shadeslayer, just created a KDE Identity https://identity.kde.org/index.php?r=people/view&uid=vpalassopoulos ;)
<JontheEchidna> I tried with both a muon and synaptic generated file
<shadeslayer> awesome :)
<JontheEchidna> palasso: http://quickgit.kde.org/?p=libqapt.git&a=commit&h=4ae0602d0f81f48f58395966a8bce8e57226cb8e
<JontheEchidna> thanks again!
<palasso> np yw and thnx for the software JontheEchidna :)
<lordievader> Good evening.
<soee> hiho
<ahoneybun> soee: hi
<jdoles> Since you are supposedly the developers of Kubuntu, one of you should be able to tell me (or better: give me the commands) how to correctly setup Pulse Audio in a way that works. In particular the part where I don't get just a dummy device.
<jdoles> Googling for dummy device kde returns a lot of random and wrong suggestions (like adding a user to the audio group).
<jdoles> Since you designed the system, I kindly ask one of you to document how it is supposed to work including preconditions for all files, etc.
<ahoneybun> jdoles: you are troubleshooting a audio device?
<jdoles> ahoneybun: I don't understand the question.
<jdoles> ahoneybun: there is nothing wrong with the audio device.
<jdoles> ahoneybun: it is the software.
<ScottK> jdoles: This isn't a support channel.
<jdoles> ahoneybun: or the configuration.
<jdoles> ScottK: this isn't support.
<ScottK> FWIW, for me it just works.
<jdoles> ScottK: I want to know how you designed it.
<ScottK> It most certainly is.
<ScottK> We didn't design it.
<jdoles> ScottK: yes, you did.
<ScottK> We ship it the way upstream KDE did it.
<jdoles> ScottK: wrong.
<jdoles> ScottK: Kubuntu also includes a configuration for Pulse Audio.
<ScottK> OK, so me where it's different?
<jdoles> ScottK: Pulse Audio can be configured in three ways according to Freedesktop.org.
<ScottK> Which isn't kde.org.
<jdoles> ScottK: even ignoring that third party documentation.
<ScottK> So that's irrelevnat.
<jdoles> ScottK: are you saying I should ask the Ubuntu developers?
<ScottK> No.
<ahoneybun> ScottK: I need help with testing a xml file to make a docbook
<jdoles> ScottK: someone needs to tell me how Pulse Audio is supposed to work.
<ScottK> jdoles: No.  No one NEEDS to.
<ScottK> ahoneybun: I'm not the best person for that.
<jdoles> ScottK: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing
<jdoles> ScottK: you might want to change that slogan.
<ahoneybun> ScottK: ok thanks
<jdoles> ScottK: Kubuntu -- We don't know what we are doing and we are sure as hell are not going to help you.
<jdoles> ScottK: better?
<ScottK> jdoles: This is friendly for me and frankly more friendly than you attitude deserves.
<jdoles> ScottK: my attitude?
<ScottK> Yep.
<jdoles> ScottK: you are basically giving me the finger.
<jdoles> ScottK: and then it is my attitude.
<ScottK> No, you aren't reading what I'm writing.
<jdoles> ScottK: you distribute Kubuntu, which is a complete operating system.
<jdoles> ScottK: I ask a simple question about which Pulse Audio configuration is the correct one.
<jdoles> ScottK: this is basic information.
<ScottK> Right and you want configuration help.  This isn't the channel for that.
<jdoles> ScottK: NO
<palasso> If someone reads todays chatlog of #kubuntu will know that jdoles has an awful attitude towards other ppl and keeps complaining all the time
<jdoles> ScottK: I want to know how you designed it.
<ahoneybun> jdoles: we take parts from upstream and configure it
<jdoles> palasso: keeps complaining?
<ScottK> jdoles: Then look at the code.
<ahoneybun> well the devels
<ahoneybun> devs
<jdoles> ScottK: the code doesn't tell anyone that.
<jdoles> ScottK: there is a difference between how it is intended and what it actually does.
<yofel> you... could install another copy in a VM and check what the default configuration is?
<yofel> most of us don't touch pulseaudio at all
<jdoles> yofel: no, I can't.
<jdoles> yofel: because a VM would require a working sound system.
<jdoles> yofel: which... I don't.
<jdoles> have
<jdoles> Can all of you smart asses say something useful and cooperative for a change?
<ahoneybun> jdoles: by joining this room you are agreeing to use proper language
<ScottK> Right, because insults encourage me to stop doing $work and focus on your needs.
<jdoles> You are saying you supposedly develop this, but you cannot say how the audio system is supposed to be setup.
<yofel> it's hard to tell you something I don't know...
<jdoles> yofel: now, that's a valid excuse.
<jdoles> yofel: ScottK however is saying that it is not the task for this channel to be able to point at a resource which documents how Kubuntu Pulse Audio has been designed.
<jdoles> That is wrong.
<ScottK> jdoles: I already told you, we follow KDE in this, so it's a standard KDE setup.  There's no such thing as  Kubuntu pulse audio design.
<jdoles> ScottK: you are distributing an OS.
<ScottK> I already said this like three times.
<jdoles> ScottK: KDE is not an OS.
<yofel> kubuntu pulseaudio? We use whatever the default KDE configuration of phonon, and ubuntu's default configuration of pulseaudio is
<jdoles> yofel: and yet Kubuntu is noth supported by Ubuntu or Canonical.
<jdoles> Hence, you cannot just say "we have got nothing to do with this".
<jdoles> KDE people say that my distro is broken.
<jdoles> My distro being what you created.
<ScottK> jdoles: Where did they say this.
<jdoles> ScottK: this afternoon.
<jdoles> ScottK: in #kde.
<jdoles> ScottK: it is a popular opinion that Kubuntu is a broken KDE distribution.
<jdoles> ScottK: so, perhaps you might want to fix that at the same time.
<jdoles> ahoneybun: there is nothing wrong with my language.
<ScottK> Which is deeply ironic since we're probably the least patched KDE distro out there.
<jdoles> ScottK: no, it is not.
<ScottK> I'm done.  Have a nice life.
<jdoles> ScottK: they just think that you are really bad at the system portions of it.
<claydoh> it is a popular opinion that opinions on an irc channel are a dimea dozen
<ahoneybun> jdoles: cursing is not proper in this room or any IRC room
<jdoles> ahoneybun: I did not curse.
<jdoles> ahoneybun: and can't you say anything useful?
<jdoles> claydoh: and please think of your own sentences.
<jdoles> Are you sure you are developers?
<shadeslayer> jdoles: just to make this abundantly clear, we do not mess with the PA bits
<claydoh> I did, I just readmy #kubuntu backlog
<jdoles> It sounds more like you are a bunch of wannabes.
<jdoles> shadeslayer: and I am sure the Ubuntu and KDE people could not care less.
<palasso> jdoles, if you want sth useful let me tell you that support is done in #kubuntu This channel is for development!
<shadeslayer> the base OS is the same as Ubuntu, Xubuntu, whatever
<ahoneybun> I'm not a developer, I just try to help.
<jdoles> shadeslayer: so, show me the documentation for Pulse Audio for my system version which says how it is supposed to be setup.
<jdoles> shadeslayer: if there is no documentation, it is impossible to debug.
<claydoh> jdoles spent some time harrasing #kubuntu already, palasso
<jdoles> claydoh: you call is harassing.
<jdoles> claydoh: I call it discovering that nobody there has any idea of the state of the world.
<palasso> claydoh, I'm sorry... I guess it's time for this channel now :D
<yofel> jdoles: http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/PulseAudio/Documentation/User? Note that we do NOT run it as a system daemon
<claydoh> yes, you were being unreasonable with those who were attemting to help
<shadeslayer> jdoles: you're asking the wrong person, since I do not work in that area
<jdoles> shadeslayer: then why are you so unwise to interfere?
<jdoles> shadeslayer: it sounds like a waste of my time to talk to me about things you don't know.
<jdoles> claydoh: I was the only one being reasonable.
<shadeslayer> sigh, I'm not interfering, I'm just trying to make it clear that we know very little about PA since most of us do not work in that area
<shadeslayer> and for most of us, everything just works
<jdoles> shadeslayer: it was becoming clear already that you are not organized to create an operating system.
<claydoh> jdoles: sure, you were:(
<shadeslayer> ...
<jdoles> shadeslayer: this is not a personal attack.
<palasso> I think that jdoles is purposefully trolling......
<jdoles> palasso: I think you should learn to read.
<shadeslayer> jdoles: what else would you call it
<jdoles> palasso: my audio does not work.
<jdoles> palasso: I want it fixed.
<jdoles> palasso: fix it or help me, and I can help myself.
<jdoles> palasso: yet, all you do is trolling.
<claydoh> palasso: I disagree,somewhatbut the actions are there
<jdoles> shadeslayer: an assessment
<jdoles> shadeslayer: it's just something you take personally, which you shouldn't.
<jdoles> Perhaps everyone who can help works at Google and has an IQ over 150.
<shadeslayer> :/
<jdoles> You shouldn't have any hard feelings about that.
<yofel> telling people that try to help you that they don't know what they're doing is not particulary motivating, you know...
<jdoles> yofel: it isn't meant to be motivating.
<yofel> being asked one and the same question by different people is annoying, sure
<yofel> but not all people were in the channel last time you were asked or didn't read/notice it
<jdoles> yofel: not only the same question, but depending on the audience dumb questions too.
<claydoh> jdoles:  then why would one treat volunteersthis way
<ahoneybun> shadeslayer: can you help with buildign a test package for the docbook?
<jdoles> yofel: meaning questions that anyone with an understanding of the domain would not ask.
<maco> hey so guess what there are like 2 people in all of Ubuntu who know how to fix audio drivers
<maco> One of them is currently deployed in Iraq
<yofel> so? what do you expect? a set of highly trained IT professionals in a community support channel?
<shadeslayer> ahoneybun: gah, docbook, /me runs away
<jdoles> claydoh: just because you are a volunteer does not mean you can do a bad job.
<ahoneybun> lol
<yofel> some people are that, but not everyone knows everything
<shadeslayer> I'm not touching that stuff ever again
<jdoles> claydoh: in the real world, you can also get fired from being a volunteer.
<claydoh> lol there you go
<maco> So, maybe you can go visit him on a military base in Iraq and get some help
<maco> but otherwise, just wait for his next shore leave
<shadeslayer> or maybe you know, post a question in askubuntu, file a bug, or a post on the forums
<ahoneybun> yofel: what about you?
<lordievader> jdoles: Most of the people in the support channels are just home-users who want to give back to the community.
<maco> he's one of the top  5 audio people for all of linux, really
<shadeslayer> so many support options
<jdoles> maco: this is not about audio drivers.
<claydoh> jdoles: inthe real world,I would ask you to leave my store  and loose your business
<maco> jdoles: the interaction of pulse and drivers is always lovely fun
<jdoles> maco: it's about the infrastructure between generic drivers and pulse.
<yofel> ahoneybun: I work in IT, but what I'm doing here is mostly learned by years of experience in volunteer work
<maco> i used to know how some of that works, because i lived with that audio guy and he taught me stuff
<maco> but i quit doing open source 2 years ago and life has been so much better since then
<jdoles> maco: one of these things is whether it runs as a system user or not, which my research says that it doesn't in Kubuntu.
<maco> pulse runs systemwide
<jdoles> But I am sure there are other properties which make it not work.
<maco> thats the case in ubuntu, kubuntu, whatever
<shadeslayer> on an related Audio note, has anyone used an external DAC with *buntu?
<ahoneybun> yofel: I got that branch set up btw
<jdoles> maco: that's not what the freedesktop.org page said.
<maco> hmm maybe i forgot then
<jdoles> maco: the permissions are set up like case 2.
<yofel> ahoneybun: ah, did you find out what went wrong?
 * ahoneybun does not know what a DAC is
<shadeslayer> jdoles: does /proc/asound/cards list your cards?
<maco> my sound's worked since i fixed my driver in 2008 so i stopped caring
<shadeslayer> ahoneybun: Digital to Audio Converter
<ahoneybun> yofel: not sure but I got it
<jdoles> http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/PulseAudio/Documentation/User/PerfectSetup
<ahoneybun> oh ok
<jdoles> See that
<jdoles> shadeslayer: yes
<yofel> well, that's good at least
<shadeslayer> ^
<jdoles> Yes, I can think of that myself too.
 * maco goes back to not giving a squirrel's toe about people who expect others to fix code for them
<shadeslayer> I am uncertain whether #pulseaudio does support
<jdoles> I don't want to crush your little souls, but I am intelligent, but I cannot guess how you randomly setup things.
<shadeslayer> but it's worth a shot
<ahoneybun> yofel: https://code.launchpad.net/~aaronhoneycutt/kubuntu-docs/raring
<jdoles> and I am intelligent*
 * claydoh goes and cooks dinner, not a pleasant bit of catchup after a 16 hour day in the warehouse w/o ac
 * ahoneybun needs help testing his exported xml files for the DocBook
<maco> jdoles: look dude, this channel has 0 to do with pulse audio alright? it's ONLY about the kde desktop applications. it has JACK to do with the audio infrastructure, which is handled by an infrastructure team at Canonical
<maco> by which i really mean by one person on that team
<maco> who is very likely asleep right now, since he's in australia
<jdoles> maco: what is his name?
<maco> Luke
<jdoles> Really? No, wonder it works so badly.
<maco> audio has never, from what i can tell, been a true priority of canonical's
<shadeslayer> just because it doesn't work for you doesn't mean it works badly
<jdoles> The servers just need to keep on running.
<shadeslayer> it works for numerous other people
<maco> for that matter, when luke gets a chance to get a breather from audio, he works on accessibility, which has ALSO never been a true priority
<jdoles> Ubuntu: Linux for servers :)
<maco> accessibility in ubuntu is in an absolutely abysmal state
<jdoles> Why did they ever market the desktop?
<maco> but try getting priority shifted away from unity
<jdoles> Or was that just a marketing technique?
<maco> people were still using windows xp, 2000, and 98 back when that marketing started
<maco> the bar was pretty crappy back then
<jdoles> Windows XP audio never failed ;)
<maco> well you needed to get a driver
<jdoles> But yes it has many other "issues".
<maco> but first you had to get online
<maco> OH BUT WAIT
<maco> you couldnt get online with windows xp because you needed to get online to download the driver to get online to download... hang on im reapeating myself
<jdoles> You also needed to install RAID drivers from a floppy.
<shadeslayer> ^^
<shadeslayer> this is also going OT btw :P
<jdoles> Yes, yes, it was terrible.
<ScottK> When was it not OT.
<lordievader> maco: Good times, getting wifi drivers without wifi available :)
<maco> lordievader: wifi? who said wifi?
<maco> lordievader: xp didnt support ETHERNET
<lordievader> maco: For me it was allways the wifi :)
<jdoles> I don't get one thing: if you don't want to be an OS and don't want to change KDE, then what do you want to do?
<maco> ubuntu could at least use ethernet to get the wireless drivers
<jdoles> It seems that the empty set of activities remains then,
<claydoh> ScottK: do you guys have any use for my now-unused arm dev board,the imx-53?
<jdoles> Or you could become source committers for the various kde projects.
<maco> some of us have kde commit access
<maco> i might still
<jdoles> This is a reasonable suggestion, isn't it?
<ScottK> claydoh: Not really.
<maco> it's strongly encouraged in ubuntu-land to contribute upstream
<claydoh> ScottK: or is it now a bit out of date?
<maco> or was? i'm not sure it still is
<claydoh> ok, 
<jdoles> If you don't at all have the intention to support an OS with all the manpower that needs, why do it?
<ScottK> claydoh: We don't have mx51/53 kernels in the archive.
<maco> (what with this stupid app store idea that doesnt involve submitting to debian first anymore)
<maco> jdoles: you know this ain't a support channel, right?
<jdoles> Clearly you describe yourself as someone who doesn't want to do that.
<jdoles> maco: yes, but you aren't developing an OS either.
<jdoles> maco: you only want to develop the applications.
<jdoles> maco: you don't need an OS for that.
<ScottK> And I need to rebuild eglibc for raring/saucy to make a custom version that will work on my mx51 efikas.
<maco> jdoles: sure i am, at my paid job, that has NOTHING to do with ubuntu or kubuntu except that many of us run it on our desktops :)
<maco> as for this channel...
<maco> the kubuntu team works with the ubuntu team to make the OS
<maco> most support for *ubuntu (dont care if that's xubuntu, kubuntu, lubuntu...whatever) happens on AskUbuntu, in #ubuntu, or on the Ubuntu Forums
<lordievader> Or in their own support channels, like #kubuntu, #lubuntu, etc.
<maco> you're asking questions about stuff that has nothing to do with kde, you can use the generic ones just fine
<jdoles> maco: ScottK said earlier than I shouldn't ask Ubuntu about Kubuntu issues.
<jdoles> maco: but I suppose I could install Unity to keep up appearances.
<jdoles> maco: I also understand that all those systems are the same.
<valorie> oh my goodness, just reading backlog
<valorie> who has ops in this channel?
<maco> valorie: Riddell, i think
<Tm_T> I do
<valorie> well, trolls should not be allowed to kill everyone's enthusiasm, IMO
<Tm_T> too late
<valorie> yeah
<ahoneybun> I'm up to doing some work
<valorie> let me just say to all the helpful people here without ops: I love you, and you create a wonderful system
<valorie> and let's stop feeding trolls
<ahoneybun> valorie: I exported the xml with community.kde.org
<valorie> great!
<valorie> so where did you set that up?
<valorie> thanks Tm_T
<yofel> Tm_T: thanks
<ahoneybun> http://community.kde.org/Kubuntu-Docs/Raring
<ahoneybun> Tm_T: thanks that was not nice to see
<ahoneybun> yes I need to fix something I know
<Tm_T> just ignore such rants
<valorie> ahoneybun: did you talk to the www people before setting this up?
<ahoneybun> um
<valorie> Tm_T: good advice
<ahoneybun> I was told to see how it worked
<valorie> good reminder for everyone
<valorie> ahoneybun: ?
<ahoneybun> valorie: no I did not...
<ahoneybun> my bad
<valorie> imo it's worth talking to the experts
<valorie> they are great people
<ahoneybun> what for permission or advice on how to make it better?
<ahoneybun> #kde-www?
<valorie> yes
<ahoneybun> for permission to post there?
<valorie> not so much permission, as fitting in with the administration of the wiki
<ahoneybun> advice then
<valorie> now that you have a page, they can look at it
<ahoneybun> yea
<valorie> it's possible they'll move the page to fit into the organization scheme
<ahoneybun> I just want to see if the xml file it shot out will work for what we need before I continue
<valorie> cool
<ahoneybun> I don't know how to do that
<valorie> thanks again for all the work you've been doing on this
<valorie> ah, they can tell you that as well
<valorie> I've forgotten
<valorie> since I didn't blog about it
<valorie> lol
<ahoneybun> lol
<ahoneybun> what do I say
<ahoneybun> like what am I trying to do 
<ahoneybun> make a package?
<shadeslayer> send me a sandwich
<ahoneybun> ?
<shadeslayer> nvm ...
<ahoneybun> I get it 
<valorie> :-)
<ahoneybun> what am I doing, making a package?
<ahoneybun> valorie: can you jump in and help explain 
<Blizzz> since there is no news on the website, is kde 4.10.3 from ppa:kubuntu-ppa/ppa good to use (or test)?
<ahoneybun> Blizzz: I know somethings from 4.10.3 are on the kubuntu-backports PPA for 12.04
<Blizzz> i mean for 13.04
<Blizzz> yofel: ^
<ahoneybun> Blizzz: I'm just saying that the backports have some of it
<ahoneybun> not sure about anything else
<Blizzz> k
<Riddell> valorie: hmm problems on channel?
<valorie> yes, you read my email?
<valorie> Tm_T: quieted our troll, but .....
<ScottK> Sometimes it's hard to tell who's a troll and who needs education.
<ScottK> (at least at first)
<Riddell> valorie: I'm happy to give ops to any kubuntu member
<valorie> ScottK: sure
<valorie> getting ops on a *buntu channel is a bit of a pain
<valorie> hopefully someone else steps up!
<apachelogger> mh
<Riddell> valorie: do you want ops?
<yofel> Blizzz: it is usable, it's really only the news item that's missing
<apachelogger> "one of you should be able to tell me (or better: give me the commands) how to correctly setup Pulse Audio in a way that works"
<apachelogger> support
<apachelogger> end of story
<valorie> not today, but thank you for the trust, Riddell
<apachelogger> valorie: if you get on the council you'll become op anyway :P
<valorie> I'll reconsider if others don't step up
<valorie> apachelogger: ha
<apachelogger> it's not like we have a lack of ops in here
<valorie> I did vote for myself, so I got at least one vote!
<apachelogger> ^^
<ScottK> In my case, I had a lack of knowing how to give myself +o.
<valorie> if elected, I will take up ops, and make myself a cheat sheet
<valorie> when crunch time comes, i can never remember the relevent commands either
<shadeslayer> valorie: likewise :P
<ScottK> 31 voters so far, so 1 is not an insignificant fraction of what it takes to win.
<apachelogger> ScottK: msg ChanServ op #kubuntu-devel
<shadeslayer> ScottK: 31? only? :O
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Of 53.
<shadeslayer> we only have 53 Kubuntu members?
<ScottK> Yep.
<apachelogger> "only"
<apachelogger> quality > quantity
<ScottK> We are elite.
<shadeslayer> ^^
<ScottK> Riddell himself says so.
<apachelogger> and considering only 31 have voted so far I'll argue that quality needs evaluation ^^
<shadeslayer> "Linux Mint 15 Most Ambitious Release Ever"
<Blizzz> yofel: great, thank you for packaging :)
 * shadeslayer falls of his chair
<yofel> shadeslayer: I guess hoping for I hope in vain if I think of cleaned up packaging?
<yofel> s/hope for//
<kubotu> yofel: You did something wrong... Try s/you/me/ or tell me "help sed"
<shadeslayer> yofel: I don't think that's ever going to happen
<shadeslayer> but hey, they had over a 1000 commits in Cinnamon and MATE
<shadeslayer> http://ostatic.com/blog/linux-mint-15-most-ambitious-release-ever
<yofel> bummer
<ScottK> PyQt5 needs packaging if you want to make a clean start on something.
<yofel> the last people that advertised commits were some folks that makes something called trinity
<yofel> *make
<ScottK> I've been slowly adding Kubuntu packaging to https://www.ohloh.net/p/kubuntu-packaging
<shadeslayer> did you know that agateau's laptop is called trinity :P
<ScottK> If you want to count commits ...
<shadeslayer> ruby : 8%
<shadeslayer> I bet that's all apachelogger's code
<ScottK> Yeah.
<yofel> oh, oloh stats, nice
<ScottK> That or patches of crap upstream work.
<ScottK> Not done yet.  Still adding packages.
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> btw seems like Jessie A. Morris forgot to remove a patch from Amarok
<shadeslayer> which is a bit odd that it didn't fail to apply
<yofel> lol, I'm second place in commit count o.O
<ScottK> Yeah, markey mentioned that earlier today.
<shadeslayer> yeah, I'm a bit surprised that the patch didn't fail to apply
<shadeslayer> yikes, my laptop is trying to kill me
<shadeslayer> just like the dishwasher at Pinea
<shadeslayer> *Pineda
<yofel> the context is too ambigous
<valorie> how is your laptop like a dishwasher?
<shadeslayer> it's not, both tried to kill me by zapping me with current
<yofel> it simply successfully applied right below the same code
<jessie> shadeslayer: What? Which patch was this? Cause Riddell handled the patches.
<shadeslayer> hah
<yofel> shadeslayer, jessie: what happened: http://paste.kde.org/746000
<shadeslayer> heh
<yofel> context was just:
<yofel> @@ -818,6 +818,20 @@
<yofel>          }   
<yofel>      }   
<yofel>  
<yofel> +    { // remove <audio> tags (can lead to crashes in QtWebKit)
<jessie> yofel: Ah, yeah, I see that 12-24 and 26-38 are the same. Looks like that code got doubled.
<shadeslayer> jessie: https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/amarok/view/head:/debian/patches/kubuntu_qtwebkit_crash.diff < needs removing
<shadeslayer> also interesting is that it didn't fail to compile because tag is declared 2 times, different scopes?
<yofel> why would it fail? the code has it's own scope thanks to the brackets
<shadeslayer> yeah, that's what I just said
<yofel> er, right
<shadeslayer> except it was more of an "I /think/ that's why it failed"
<shadeslayer> jessie: do you want to fix?
<yofel> I kind of stopped reading at the colon...
<shadeslayer> colon? there is no colon in that sentence :D
<yofel> shows how tired I am, s/colon/comma/
<jessie> shadeslayer: Probably not today. I'll likely be leaving for home here in about 30 minutes.
<jessie> Sorry for breaking things on my first packaging. :-/
<yofel> well, most of us wouldn't have noticed it either as it doesn't fail to apply
<shadeslayer> ^^
<shadeslayer> I'll fix it :)
<shadeslayer> anyone want to upload libechonest and tomahawk?
<jessie> shadeslayer: Thank you. My life has been a cluster lately, so I do appreciate you fixing my mess up.
<shadeslayer> jessie: no problem :)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: because people refuse to speak sane languages
<apachelogger> look at the changes to l10n-common :(
<apachelogger> and that's bash
<shadeslayer> all fixed and uploaded
<valorie> thanks shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> :)
<jessie> shadeslayer: You rock, man.
<shadeslayer> :)
<jessie> So, question: Why the hell does Nepomuk file indexer always crash for me?
<yofel> jessie: do you have a backtrace at hand?
<jessie> yofel: No, it won't even start up though. Best way to get one? x-session errors?
<yofel> hm, that would be the first place to look, yeah
<jessie> http://pastie.org/7923143 There's some error data in there for sure.
<yofel> those don't look related to nepomuk though...
<jessie> yofel: Good point, those are bluetooth ones. Let me try to filter it a bit more
<jessie> yofel: http://pastie.org/7923183 Looks like it never initializes?
<yofel> o.O
<yofel> vHanda: ^ ?
<shadeslayer> probably not around 
<jessie> I've removed .local/nepomuk and .config/nepomuk and .kde/share/[apps|config]/nepomuk
 * yofel is clueless how that would happen
<shadeslayer> unless he's at the office at 12 in the night :P
<yofel> probably not ^^
<jessie> I've cleared everything that is nepomuk related and then it runs for ages and then it dies and refuses to start up until I purge configs again.
<jessie> I do have a very atypical setup that vHanda fixed once before.
<jessie> My /home/jessie/ is on my SSD but things like ~/Music and ~/Documents and ~/... etc are on my HDD.
<jessie> I have ~/Music set up as a symlink.
<jessie> There once was an issue with infinite recursion happening because of the links I had set up with Wine.
<jessie> But that was fixed.
<yofel> that's not unusual, mine looks similiar at least 
<jessie> Well, regardless, it makes me a sad panda cause email searching and such doesn't work very well without Nepomuk.
<valorie> it's good to hear someone *wanting* nepomuk for a change
<valorie> thank you vHanda!
<jessie> Oh, I love nepomuk when it works. But it seems to crash on me. :-(
<ahoneybun> jessie: same here
<jessie> ahoneybun: It does awesome things like lets me find docs from krunner and stuff.
<ahoneybun> yea its cool
<ahoneybun> when it works
<jessie> Well, I gotta bounce. My wedding reception is tomorrow, so business abounds.
<jessie> When is vHanda usually on?
<valorie> guys, it's been great
 * valorie is off for about 4 hours
#kubuntu-devel 2013-05-18
<smartboyhw> Oh no..........
<valorie> oh no?
<smartboyhw> valorie: Uh hum the t***l
<valorie> yeah
<valorie> no fun
<smartboyhw> valorie: Yep
<lordievader> Good morning.
<soee> good morning
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<soee> hi
<BluesKaj> hey soee
<jussi> Riddell: ping!
<ahoneybun> hey jjesse
<ahoneybun> I see Darkwing is here
<jjesse-home> did someone ping me?
<Riddell> jjesse-home: yes, ahoneybun did but he's left
<ScottK> jjesse-home: There's also a jesse hanging around these days, so maybe you need to adjust your highlights.   He did get pinged.
<ScottK> Oh, that too.
<jjesse-home> lol jjesse is my work laptop and this is my home laptop :)
<jjesse-home> hence the 2 names
<jjesse-home> bummer i'll have to grab him next time
#kubuntu-devel 2013-05-19
<ahoneybun> valorie: ?
<ahoneybun> Darkwing: ?
<valorie> here
<ahoneybun> cool
<valorie> how are you tonight, aaron?
<ahoneybun> we morning here lol good, you?
 * valorie has been listening to uds sessions I've missed
<valorie> ah, where are you?
<ahoneybun> Florida
 * valorie is near Seattle
<valorie> it is not morning in Florida!
<ahoneybun> 12
<ahoneybun> 12:22 am
<valorie> btw, where in FL?
<valorie> i've only been to Orlando
<ahoneybun> Orlando is in Florida
<valorie> and the Wekiva River, which I LOVED
<ahoneybun> Florida is the state
<valorie> yes, I wondered how far you were from orlando
<ahoneybun> that was a great video chat
<ahoneybun> oh like 300 or so miles
<valorie> I wish I could have stayed to the end
<valorie> :(
<ahoneybun> the UDS?
<valorie> I did come to the UDS, a few days early
<valorie> and stayed with my friend on the Wekiva
<ahoneybun> oh I wanted to go so bad
<valorie> which is paradise
<valorie> do you live south or north of O?
<ahoneybun> can you help me fix up this page? Add a comment...
<ahoneybun> south
<valorie> ok
<ahoneybun> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/KubuntuDocs
<valorie> I've always wanted to see Miama
<ahoneybun> its fine, I've never been to clubs or real bars, since I'm only 20
<valorie> after watching Dexter
<valorie> it looks amazing
<valorie> ok, I added Krita 
<valorie> to the page
<ahoneybun> oh yea I know
<ahoneybun> oh ok 
<valorie> Miami, sheesh
<ahoneybun> I just want to fix that page, get things worked out with titles for the pages, and what to put on them
<valorie> cool
<valorie> might be able to copy /paste some of the stuff we've already written
<valorie> move, etc.
<ahoneybun> yes I have done that for the welcome page
<ahoneybun> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/KubuntuDocs/Welcome
<ahoneybun> I know I need to change a few things, like the release names as it says 13.04
<valorie> well, we won't need the sub page part
<valorie> hopefully
<ahoneybun> yea I want to have links back since we are trying to use the web slice widget
<valorie> cool
<ahoneybun> just trying to get a foundation first
<valorie> of course
<ahoneybun> guess you can say I am taking lead lol
<valorie> yes, you are
<ahoneybun> I wish there was a way to make a header look right but be a link as well
<valorie> use a clickable image?
<ahoneybun> maybe
<ahoneybun> I'm just going to keep trying
 * ahoneybun wonders if moinmoin supports that
<ahoneybun> valorie: put a web slice widget on your desktop and link it to https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/KubuntuDocs
<ahoneybun> please
<valorie> yikes, how does one add a url?
<valorie> now I have two o fhte damn things
<ahoneybun> the setting icon on the side when you hover over the widget
<valorie> ok, got rid of one
<valorie> ok, you meant on the desktop, and mine's in the panel where it is useless
<ahoneybun> yea
<valorie> damn I hate these li(*(^&%*&(
<valorie> it looks good, though
<valorie> I hate that you can't move it anywhere
<valorie> effing widgets
<valorie> I never do *anything* on my desktop anymore, because I can't stand stuff I can't place where I want, the size I want
<valorie> does it work for you as well?
<ahoneybun> the site or putting things on my destop?
<valorie> the site on the slice widget
<ahoneybun> yea it works
<valorie> cool
<ahoneybun> just wonder if we need to make https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/KubuntuDocs/Welcome shorter
<valorie> I didn't quite understand why the slice was chosen rather than the browser widget?
<valorie> ahoneybun: shorter is always better
<ahoneybun> I know
<ahoneybun> valorie: I know, the browser one is looking better that it can scroll
<valorie> well, just because we decided on slice at the meeting doesn't mean we can't change our minds
<valorie> we've got time to decide what's best
<ahoneybun> I know
<ahoneybun> yea it was just nice the way slice looked at first
<valorie> it makes me happy that we're working NOW and not waiting though
<ahoneybun> waiting?
<valorie> to the end
<valorie> which is the way it has been while I've been around
<ahoneybun> I think with the browser vs slice we do not need to shorten it as much as I thought
<valorie> well: shorter is always better
<valorie> people don't read our golden prose
<ahoneybun> I know
<ahoneybun> but it does not limit it as much as slice would have
<valorie> people have a short attention span
<ahoneybun> I know
<valorie> imo whatever looks best is the right choice
<ahoneybun> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/KubuntuDocs/Welcome
<valorie> if they are interested, they'll read
<valorie> otherwise, they'll skip it anyway, so we may as well look sharp
<ahoneybun> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/KubuntuDocs/Basic
<ahoneybun> can you tell me what you think we don't need?
<valorie> well, I think all the tips are not basic
<valorie> good stuff, but not necessarily basic
<ahoneybun> so remove?
<ahoneybun> I'm going to move the managing software to the right page.
<valorie> well
<valorie> I think darkwing had the right idea
<valorie> start with what we WANT
<valorie> drag that in
<valorie> then decide what to do with what's left
<valorie> the reason what we have is so full of cruft is because no one has ever done that
<ahoneybun> so what do I do just pull all the work I have or look at what we have in the original docs and pull what we want
<ahoneybun> valorie: then lets work on this https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/KubuntuDocs and write what we think is needed in the Docs
<ahoneybun> then pull info from the old docs, and then take the fat off of what we think we don't need
<valorie> I'm busy atm, but can help in a few
<ahoneybun> I can just go to sleep and you get to it when you have the time
<ahoneybun> and send a email with your opinion
<ahoneybun> *s
<valorie> ok, but write what you want
<valorie> and we'll include darkwing in our lil doc circle
<ahoneybun> what I want in the docs? what is there right now is for what darkwing said for now
<ahoneybun> ok I'm off to bed for now
<lars> hi there
<lars> are there any experts here?
<valorie> lars: experts on what?
<valorie> we're all experts
<valorie> but this isn't support, this is devel
<palasso> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/KubuntuDocs/Welcome has a broken link
<valorie> which one, palasso?
<valorie> we were just working on that
<palasso> On What is Linux section the first link is: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/www.linux.org
<valorie> woah
<palasso> It should be www.linux.org
<valorie> yes, fixing
<valorie> hmmm, not sure what you are seeing
<valorie> oh, I see
<valorie> that is *strange*
<valorie> and not what is in the text
<palasso> The same on the same section with GNU Project!
<valorie> fixed it; thanks for pointing that out
<valorie> just fixed that too
<palasso> np
<valorie> turns out if you leave out the http:// part
<valorie> the wiki stuff is inserted!
<valorie> strange and weird moinmoin
<valorie> btw, it's a wiki, so editable by you, too
<valorie> :-0
<palasso> r u sure?
<palasso> Should I register or sth?
<valorie> you have to have an account, yes
<valorie> but it should be fixed
<palasso> Ok thnx for the notice ;)
<valorie> if you want to help us with docs, you'll need an account..... the one for ubuntu.com works for all, I think
<valorie> we're starting now on the docs for saucy
<lordievader> Good morning.
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1155687] KDE session didn't start after upgrading from Quantal to Raring. Fixed after installing pr... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1155687 (by avlas)
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1180067] No icons on buttons @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1180067 (by GamePad64)
<ahoneybun> hello people
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1181797] package libqtcore4 4:4.8.3+dfsg-0ubuntu3.1 failed to install/upgrade: cannot copy extracte... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1181797 (by Jeffrey Smith)
<ScottK> New CMake needs merging.
<jussi> bah, kwallet is one of the crudiest parts of KDE, sadly :(
<jussi> </grumble>
<lars> I'm having problems installing Kubuntu 12.04
<lars> Is there an expert here who can help me?
<jussi> lars: #kubuntu for support :)
#kubuntu-devel 2014-05-12
<ahoneybun_> hey valorie
<valorie> hi ahoneybun_
<valorie> how are you?
<ahoneybun_> valorie: pretty good is the house work done?
<valorie> YES!
<ahoneybun_> nice
<valorie> lovely bathrooms
<ahoneybun_> I'm on manjaro right now
<valorie> I feel like I'm in a resort every time I use one of them
<valorie> lol
<valorie> nice
<valorie> that's a child of what I started with in linux: Mandrake
<valorie> eons ago
<valorie> I think.....
<ahoneybun_> manjaro is based on arch
<valorie> ah, OK
<ScottK> The only think I know about arch is that the way they treated the python -> python3 change is totally insane.  It's enough to convince me never to go near it or anything derived from it.
<ahoneybun_> using KDE
<ahoneybun_> I has amazing auto hardware setup
<ahoneybun_> as good as ubuntu
<valorie> on the good side, arch has *great* wiki documentation
<ahoneybun_> yep
<valorie> on the other side, the attitude of many arch users is less than good
<ahoneybun_> omg KDE on here is fast!
<valorie> in #amarok or #kde
<ahoneybun_> g2g to bed
<valorie> sweet dreams, ahoneybun_
<valorie> nice to see you
<ScottK> shadeslayer_: Please look at python-qt4 in Debian and tell me if the QString patch in the newest upload solves the problem the patch you added in Ubuntu solves.
<ScottK> Also, please send that stuff upstream.
<ScottK> (assuming the answer turns out to be no)
<Riddell> apachelogger: aye it's a bricht braw mornin richt enough
<soee> good morning
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Riddell> utopic meeting today!
<Riddell> yofel, apachelogger: where is it?
<Riddell> I wouldn't be against just using google hangouts, it's probably easier than setting up mumble
<apachelogger> Riddell: I have not heared back from yofel yet, we might just install it on qa.kubuntu I reckon
<yofel> that can be tricky too. I reset mumble on kyofel.dyndns.org if someone wants to try.
<Riddell> yofel: seems to be working, nobody here!
<valorie> can you say again what settings?
 * valorie starts mumble
<valorie> hmmm, connection refused
<valorie> shoot, this is the application that needs the USB headset
 * valorie failed at testing in time....
<valorie> so, I have Yofel's server and Kubuntu, which tries an ec2
<valorie> neither connect
<Riddell> valorie: what happens when you connect to kyofel.dyndns.org ?
<valorie> refused
<valorie> oh, let me check
<valorie> yay!
<Riddell> image of new Breeze artwork, I like how it has a kubuntu icon in the corner http://wstaw.org/m/2014/05/11/loving_it.png
<Riddell> apachelogger, yofel: mumble works for me and valorie 
<valorie> thank you!
<apachelogger> *thumbs up*
<valorie> tty soon
<soee> Riddell: the pic is just a concept or it shows how plasma-next looks like atm ?
<shadeslayer_> ScottK: re Python Qt4 qstring, already sent upstream
<Riddell> apachelogger: got a notepad for the meeting or shall I kick off https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-utopic ?
<apachelogger> Riddell: feel free to kick
<ovidiu-florin> Do we have firefox 28 or 29 on the new Kubuntu 14.04?
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: -release has 28 -update has -29 https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox
<ovidiu-florin> ok
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: thank you.
<ovidiu-florin> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hNUGebxE2Qk#t=15 he complained that the release announcement sayd 28 and he has 29
<ovidiu-florin> so I wanted to check on that
<Riddell> yeah it's been updated, going against all the UI freezes etc as firefox likes to do
<jussi> hrm, I just discovered "kepas". Interesting thing, perhaps we should feature different kde apps that arent used so often, mabe once a  month?  anyone else want to volunteer to also write an article, maybe once every 3 months on a rotating basis ?
 * apachelogger has a strong suspicion that pam-kwallet should have been named libpam-kwallet
<apachelogger> jussi: kepas is unmaintained since forever
<jussi> apachelogger: ok, fair enough, but thats not the point...
<shadeslayer_> we're using boost 1.55 for utopic correct?
<jussi> (so if its unmaintained, why is it still in the repos)
<shadeslayer_> jussi: hasn't been updated in forever
<shadeslayer_> since precise 
<apachelogger> because no one removed it and because we have no policy because the council refuses to accept the proposed policy
<jussi> so.... both  questions still stand
<jussi> apachelogger: remind me of which policy we are talking about ?
<apachelogger> the one dubbed "Dead Upstream" :P
<jussi> apachelogger: did you propose it somewhere that I have missed?  link ?
<apachelogger> http://markmail.org/thread/nu662wpkje7qdvas
<apachelogger> Riddell, ovidiu-florin: updating release page to not mention a version? ;)
<apachelogger> on that note, in the future we should keep versions out of it altogether
<ovidiu-florin> apachelogger: or just say 28<
<apachelogger> it's not like anyone cares
<ovidiu-florin> or 28+
<ovidiu-florin> :P
<apachelogger> no version!
<apachelogger> I kinda pulled the separation out my nose this time around
<apachelogger> for the unicorn we should do this proper... the news itself should not mention versions (except for maybe the workspace itself, though even there I find it confusing)
<apachelogger> then there's the technical release notes page where we mention versions and all that rubbish
<apachelogger> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes/Kubuntu
<apachelogger> Riddell: you may want to carry agenda items to the notes http://community.kde.org/Kubuntu/Meeting 
 * apachelogger sighs at the amount of cards
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<apachelogger> Riddell, shadeslayer_: bug 1317036  ... updater to dep on discover or new common package?
<ubottu> bug 1317036 in muon (Ubuntu) "muon-notifier uses icon in muon-discover package" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1317036
<apachelogger> s/updater/notifier actually
<apachelogger> (note: the long term goal is to actually have notifier start discover and use that exclusively for updates as well)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: were you able to reproduce bug 1315670 btw
<ubottu> bug 1315670 in kubuntu-driver-manager (Ubuntu) "KDE driver manager hangs on 81% when installing nvidia drivers" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1315670
<shadeslayer_> nope
<shadeslayer_> re 1317036, SRU dep on discover, make common package for utopic
 * apachelogger manipulates nvidia deb
<shadeslayer_> hurray, I can make dolphin crash
<shadeslayer_> so even though dolphin runs on neon5, it doesn't actually work with sftp
<shadeslayer_> yeahhhh .. doesn't work with local files too -.-
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: ^^
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: kdelibs4 dolphin?
<shadeslayer_> yep
<shadeslayer_> oh
<shadeslayer_> wat
<shadeslayer_> wait
<shadeslayer_> wat
<apachelogger> it wouldn't
<shadeslayer_> I have a dolphin in /opt/p-n
<apachelogger> in a neon5 env that would try to use kf5 slaves
<shadeslayer_> whut?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: well, ported? :P
<shadeslayer_> apparently
<shadeslayer_> anyway, plz uploadery http://people.ubuntu.com/~rohangarg/upload/milou/milou_0.1-1.dsc
<shadeslayer_> ohm
<shadeslayer_> wrong version
<apachelogger> good thing I didn't have my build&dput command in the history 
<apachelogger> http://i.imgur.com/OP8H8id.png
<apachelogger> I do wonder if that is really from the debconf gui
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: is that from driver-manager?
<apachelogger> no
<shadeslayer_> http://people.ubuntu.com/~rohangarg/upload/milou/milou_0.1-0ubuntu1.dsc
<apachelogger> ./muon/TransactionWidget.cpp:                         "A new version of the configuration file "
<apachelogger> not debconf
<apachelogger> hm
<shadeslayer_> :O
<apachelogger> come to think of it
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> ./libmuon/backends/ApplicationBackend/ApplicationUpdates.cpp:                         "A new version of the configuration file "
<apachelogger> all good ^^
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> not really, there's at least duplicated strings
<apachelogger> but at least it works with discover ^^
<apachelogger> misarchitectured library I feel
<shadeslayer_> ^^
<apachelogger> clearly there's need for libqapt-gui
<apachelogger> although
<apachelogger> technically you won't even need that I guess, the strings would just be delivered from qapt
<apachelogger> if the transaction states contain sufficient amount of data creating a suitable GUI should be plenty cheap
<shadeslayer_> afaic(ould)t I just had to pass debconf-kde some temp path and connect debconf to the transaction and it would supposedly just work
<apachelogger> that's not debconf
<apachelogger> that's an apt builtin
<apachelogger> so that needs separate handling
<apachelogger> well, apt/dpkg really
<apachelogger> dpkg detects that the md5sums don't add up anymore and doesn't know whether to keep the user version or install the new version from the package
<apachelogger> debconf pretty much bypasses dpkg by simply blocking the maintscripts until debconf is done
<apachelogger>   Uploading milou_0.1-0ubuntu1_source.changes: done.
<apachelogger> Successfully uploaded packages.
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: mh
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: you stole the transaction state strings didn't you :P
<shadeslayer_> yes :3
<apachelogger> I think you forgot to steal the conflict handling :P
<apachelogger> that's the same file actually
<apachelogger> along with untrusted and media change xD
 * apachelogger ponders factoring transaction handling into a different class and squints a bit
<apachelogger> also, how do we best resolve this for 14.04 :/
<jussi> apachelogger: I had a very quick look at your meta mail. seems like it got held up on one point, so the whole freight train stopped. Ill add my opinions later today
<shadeslayer_> ScottK: mind accept milou from source/binary new?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: that muon code is giving me a headache
<shadeslayer_> all I can think about right now is lunch
<shadeslayer_> except that everyone's in the plasma hangout so we can't go for lunch :O
 * apachelogger throws a keyboard
 * apachelogger squints some more
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: I don't think discover handles this correctly either
<apachelogger> or updater for that matter
<shadeslayer_> so where did that dialog come from
<apachelogger> it appears to me there's no code wiring up the signal to the slot
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: muon
<shadeslayer_> ah ok
<apachelogger> for reference I always go to muon ^^
<shadeslayer_> I see what you mean
 * apachelogger has very patchy ideas
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: yeah, best way to go about fix this would be to copy the error handling code from muon I guess
<shadeslayer_> and then figure out what we want to do for 14.10
<apachelogger> http://i.imgur.com/6qUA3Wm.png
<shadeslayer_> cool
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: what widget style is that btw?
<apachelogger> curve
<shadeslayer_> hmm, don't have it there
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: u still here?
<shadeslayer_> yus
<shadeslayer_> people are blocking lunch
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: please test driver manager trusty brunch
<shadeslayer_> test case plz
<shadeslayer_> also will probably leave for lunch soon
<apachelogger> just general screwup testery
<apachelogger> test case for the bug is veery excessive
 * Riddell blogs http://blogs.kde.org/2014/05/12/kubuntu-utopic-kickoff-meeting
<ScottK> shadeslayer_: Did you look at the patch in Debian?
 * apachelogger wonders how lunch got more important than apachelogger
 * apachelogger pushes driver manager update
<apachelogger>   Uploading kubuntu-driver-manager_14.04ubuntu10_source.changes: done.
<apachelogger> Successfully uploaded packages.
<apachelogger> ScottK: ^ fixed file conflict handling, untrusted package query and installation from multi-media sources (floppies? :P)
 * ScottK looks
<Riddell> hi sgclark 
<sgclark> Riddell: good morning :)
<Riddell> Mamarok: have you noticed any problems with audio in 14.04? there's a few people who have commented on http://wire.kubuntu.org/?p=151
<Riddell> well, two
<sgclark> Riddell: so plasma next? also is this meeting something I should go to?
<Riddell> sgclark: yeah do come to the meeting
<Riddell> sgclark: test out mumble now
 * sgclark installs mumble
<sgclark> Riddell: 6 hours from now?
<apachelogger> Riddell, ScottK: muon-common should arrive in binary new within the next couple of hours (contains discover icon shared by notifier and discover)
<Riddell> sgclark: yes
<sgclark> ty
<apachelogger> Quintasan: ping
<Quintasan> apachelogger: pong
<apachelogger> Quintasan: sddm?
<Mamarok> Riddell: not so far
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I want it in Debian as well so I asked ScottK to review what shadeslayer_ did on top of my work
<apachelogger> ScottK: sddm? :P
 * apachelogger gets outraged by the amount of cards in todo
<Quintasan> I think two weeks ago he said he won't have time next week.
<Riddell> hi manchicken, coming to the kickoff meeting today?
<manchicken> Naw, I'm at work all day :(
<apachelogger> Quintasan: fwiw, I do not approve of stuff getting blocked on availability of reviewer
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Uh, and what do you want me to do?
<Riddell> not worry about debian :)
<apachelogger> for example
<apachelogger> or find another reviewer
<Quintasan> The ITP was changed to RFP because it got stuck in mentors so I figured I might ask Scott
<apachelogger> if the policy gets in the way then do what Riddell suggested :P
<Quintasan> Will do
<apachelogger> Riddell: btw, have you checked back with upstream on bug 1288469
<ubottu> bug 1288469 in partitionmanager (Ubuntu) "package a snapshot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1288469
<Riddell> apachelogger: yep, no reply
<Riddell> what does the policy say about that?
 * apachelogger found a tooling refactor card and cries
<apachelogger> Riddell: dead upstream rules apply I'd say
<apachelogger> http://community.kde.org/Kubuntu/Policies#Dead_Upstream_.28.28NEW.29.29
<apachelogger>  No new release have been published in >= 6 months. 
<apachelogger> Riddell: maybe send another mail and if no response conduct viability test as described in the policy ... which would entail contacting kde-devel and/or kde-core-devel with a maintenance inquiry 
<apachelogger> so perhaps end a mail and CC kde-devel
<apachelogger> s/end/send
<Riddell> sgclark: are you able to test mumble?
<sgclark> Riddell: yeah
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://quickgit.kde.org/?p=partitionmanager.git&a=shortlog&h=08561a38ac43ee9a5b11f40079b17b44cfa3f456 last legit commit was in august :/
<apachelogger> (then again I don't suppose partition managing needs that much adjustment once implemented ^^)
<Riddell> sgclark: on the kubuntu server? I don't see you on
<sgclark> Riddell: is that the name? kubuntu?
<Riddell> sgclark: you need to set up a new server to kyofel.dyndns.org
<sgclark> what country?
<sgclark> ty
<Riddell> apachelogger: yeah Andrius Å tikonas was the guy who I saw who said we should package a snapshot
<apachelogger> so I guess git reflects the non-responsiveness
 * apachelogger hungry
<Riddell> apachelogger: get lunch!
<apachelogger> what is the question
<apachelogger> ohohh
<apachelogger> I am considering introducing a new board
<apachelogger> 'Epics' contains large cards that will likely not be implemented in one cycle or are not blocking to one particular cycle
<apachelogger> not sure that would make them any more likely to see activity but they'd at least not clutter up the todo list for cycle specific boards
<Riddell> for stuff like "reengineers tools"?
<apachelogger> for example https://trello.com/c/uelBh2rX would be such an epic card, it saw part of the desired features implemented in 14.04 but eventually did not get done entirely because it's super large
<apachelogger> Riddell: yes, that too
<apachelogger> https://trello.com/c/RrJZYwoM as well
<apachelogger> it's those things that are nice to have eventually, but are not part of the target business such as fixing i18n in qapt https://trello.com/c/OZ7lDj3y
<sgclark> Riddell: sorry firewall issue, in there now
<ricotz> jmux, hello, regarding https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=77128 -- i was told that http://cgit.freedesktop.org/libreoffice/core/commit/?id=71f2aff7a56cef4e133abad3c2e447c76c5ee1fe goes together with an upstream fix in kde4libs/qt4
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 77128 in graphics stack "LibreOffice fails to start on KDE4" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<ricotz> jmux, are you able to point be to the related kde fix, and would reverting http://cgit.freedesktop.org/libreoffice/core/commit/?id=aeda478a02523cec146f6af69710f0391061db56 still be a valid option
<jmux> ricotz: Well - if you revert the fix, you get those "non-painting" lo stuff back
<jmux> ricotz: A fixed version is currently in libreoffice-4-2 branch 80f113efa6f60c6b3aad33128921792451f114ce - which will be in 4.2.5
<Riddell> sgclark: so.. yes, plasma packages
<Riddell> sgclark: I guess just crack on with them
<Riddell> sgclark: i added the list to https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas-frameworks
<jmux> ricotz: Lubos made a squashed patch for 8 other patches from master
<Riddell> sgclark: http://quickgit.kde.org/?p=kde-build-metadata.git&a=blob&&f=dependency-data-kf5-qt5&o=plain has many of the build-dependencies
<Riddell> sgclark: so I guess start from libkscreen and work down
<ricotz> jmux, sorry for the lack of context, the issue "crash/freeze on startup" issue seems to be resolved for 4.2.4/trusty, but a user reported the issue still occurs on precise with 4.2.4
<ricotz> jmux, so you are saying this still needs further changes on the libreoffice side to work properly? even with older kde4libs
<jmux> ricotz: I don't know, if Björn took the same patches for Trusty and Precise.
<ricotz> jmux, i am backporting libreoffice to older ubuntu releases
<jmux> ricotz: Yes - Lubos fixed two additional Qt4 bugs, while I was on holiday, and these resulted in additional changes to the KDE4 backend.
<ricotz> the new 4.2.4 dropped the mentioned revert since upstream gained some "proper" fixes which seem to work for kde on trusty
<ricotz> but still has issue with the kde version on precise
<ricotz> (i havent reproduced/tested it myseld since i dont have any kde setup around)
<jmux> Well - if you have the 80f113efa6f60c6b3aad33128921792451f114ce patch, then you shoudl be fine.
<ricotz> jmux, alright i will check this out, thanks!
<jmux> All Qt4 bugs are runtime detected by LO KDE4. As long as you don't have them applied you get the LO file pickers - everything else should work.
<sgclark> Riddell: ok ty
<Riddell> sgclark: also I made the tars so if you find problems in them like they include the wrong stuff or licences are not there then let me know
<sgclark> Riddell: will do
<mitya57> Riddell: I've pushed a "no-pch-on-arm64" commit to qt branch, that should fix FTBFS. Please upload if you can.
<Riddell> mitya57: whatever is this troublesome pch thing?
<Riddell> shadeslayer_: is neon5-201403051340.iso the latest?
<Riddell> that's what I get when downloading http://files.kde.org/snapshots/neon5-latest.iso
<shadeslayer_> nope
<shadeslayer_> needs updating
<mitya57> Riddell: precompiled headers
<Riddell> shadeslayer_: where can I get a newer?
<mitya57> Riddell: thanks, let's see how it goes
<ScottK> apachelogger and Quintasan: No time yet.
<ScottK> shadeslayer_: I think I should just sync over your python-qt4 patch.  Will you please check.
<shadeslayer_> ScottK: can do in a bit, fixing some kcm issues at the moment
<ScottK> OK
<yofel> !testers | sc 4.13.1 needs testing in ninjas/trusty
<ubottu> sc 4.13.1 needs testing in ninjas/trusty: Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56, parad1se, mamarley  for information
<yofel> shadeslayer_: how't utopic?
<yofel> ... how's
<shadeslayer_> haven't had the chance to get to it yet
<shadeslayer_> trying to fix some broken stuff
<yofel> ack
<shadeslayer_> I don't think it's high priority anyway
<shadeslayer_> also needs a strategy for merge
<ScottK> yofel: Did you pull the kopete packaging fixes from bzr for trusty?
<yofel> if it wasn't in -proposed then likely not
<ScottK> No, I didn't do a trusty upload because I figured it could wait for .1.
<yofel> ok, I see what you did. I'll merge it once I'm home
<Quintasan> hmm
 * Quintasan adds ninjas and tests
<ScottK> yofel: Thanks.
<shadeslayer_> ScottK: btw where did you get that patch from?
<shadeslayer_> looks alright, seems like a derivation of Harald's patch
<ScottK> shadeslayer_: mitya57 pulled it from upstream.
<shadeslayer_> right, I couldn't actually find a git repo tbh :P
<ScottK> It's hg and I don't think it's public.
<ScottK> I generally diff the nightly tarballs when I need stuff.
<shadeslayer_> thought so
 * shadeslayer_ throws a keyboard at kio tests
<ScottK> OK.  Thanks.  Synced.
<shadeslayer_> ScottK: cheers
<shadeslayer_> ScottK: IIRC we even had a test case to check 
 * shadeslayer_ searches
<shadeslayer_> ScottK: http://paste.kde.org/pvk1zotzg
<shadeslayer_> if that still works, all's good :)
<shadeslayer_> meeting in 1 hour?
<yofel> 2
<Quintasan> shadeslayer_: 19:00 utc is in 3 hours
<Quintasan> blah
<Quintasan> 2 hours
<shadeslayer_> right, 2 hours @_@
<shadeslayer_> whaii :(
<sgclark> Riddell: libkscreen is ready, where do you want these?
<shadeslayer_> sigh, people keep blocking my lunch and dinner
<sgclark> Riddell: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/p8hlhv9lztlyyjl/AADmvn7nDXl3yfl4g8sMBh_8a/kubuntu-files
<Etriaph> ovidiu-florin: ping
<ScottK> shadeslayer_: re milou - Why does your License: LGPL-2 description in debian/copyright talk about GPL?
<ScottK> shadeslayer_: Has is an end user going to know what baloo is (package description)?  Also, KDE desktop is not the current term.  I believe you want KDE Plasma Workspace or some such.
<shadeslayer_> ScottK: must be a mistake from copying over the license
<ScottK> Please fix that and the package description and re-upload.
 * shadeslayer_ will be on mumble in a minute, waiting for apt to finish upgrading
<shadeslayer_> ScottK: anything else?
<ScottK> Nope.
<shadeslayer_> cheers
<Riddell> ** meeting in 5 minutes
<valorie> connected!
<Riddell> vgezer: coming to the meeting?
<Riddell> ScottK: coming to the meeting?
<vgezer> in 5 minutes :)
<Riddell> Etriaph: coming to the meeting?
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: coming to the meeting?
<ScottK> Oh.  Right.
<valorie> hmmm, no gholmer here....
<vgezer> was in ubuntu-meeting, right
<ScottK> No.
<Etriaph> Riddell: I saw the Twitter post from Planet KDE, I don't happen to have a mic.
<ScottK> What's the server name again?
<Riddell> ScottK: kyofel.dyndns.org
<Riddell> Etriaph: you can still listen in
<Riddell> yofel: coming to the meeting?
<ScottK> Thanks.
<Etriaph> Yes, I could do that.  Is Mumble in the repos?
<Riddell> Etriaph: yep
<yofel> thanks for the ping ^^
<Etriaph> Downloading..
 * apachelogger stumbles in with a bottle of wine
<Etriaph> OK, I'm in to listen.
<Etriaph> When does the meeting begin?
<Etriaph> Should I type in IRC or in Mumble?
<Riddell> Etriaph: in mumble I guess to keep it in one place
<apachelogger> textual mumbling how quaint
<Riddell> d_ed: http://pad.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-utopic
<Riddell> Mamarok: coming to meeting?
<Riddell> agateau: coming to meeting
<Riddell> ahoneybun_: coming to meeting?
<Riddell> jussi: coming to the meeting?
<jose> mass-ping: coming to meeting?
<Riddell> :)
<apachelogger> my wine is empty
 * apachelogger waves fist
<Riddell> Rick_Timmis: meeting!
<Riddell> lordievader: meeting! :)
<ahoneybun_> Riddell: sure what room?
<ahoneybun_> or is it mumble
<apachelogger> we lost d_ed noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<apachelogger> ahoneybun_: mumblez
<ahoneybun_> got it installing
* apachelogger changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Meetery on Mumblez kyofel.dyndns.org
<jose> valorie: can you give me more details about that meeting in France?
<jose> I wanna make sure they get their coference pack
<jose> (if applicable)
<valorie> jose: please ask agateau
<valorie> it's his meeting
<valorie> but that would be awesome
<jose> oh ok :)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: http://community.kde.org/Kubuntu/Policies#.7Ekubuntu-members requirements adjusted
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: tomorrow, all I want to do is watch GoT and go to sleep
<ahoneybun_> valorie: ping me when the docs are being talked out please, got my girl over
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: I am going out for drinks, might be late tomorrow :P
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: added to my TODO
<shadeslayer_> tomorrow!
<apachelogger> always with the tomorrow!
<shadeslayer_> dude, late for you means 10 AM
<shadeslayer_> :P
<shadeslayer_> you know what time I get up right ? :P
<valorie> too late, ahoneybun_
<apachelogger> oh right
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: always with the drinks
<apachelogger> you slacker
<apachelogger> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hrQhv1KWAg4
<valorie> we did that a half hour ago
<valorie> titanpad.com/rlEOZSMTV9
<ahoneybun_> darn
<shadeslayer_> psht, I ain't no slacker, I was fixing kio today
<vgezer> it was my first meeting with u guys, was fun :). see u in the next ones. i have to go
<yofel> *sigh*
<yofel> why in the bloody hell does plasma take my keyboard focus everytime I get a notification *-.-
<apachelogger> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kopete/view/head:/debian/changelog
<apachelogger> changelog starts at 4.10
<apachelogger> as in the split from kdenetwork the changelog was not carried over
<apachelogger> so now I can't look up shit
<yofel> well, just look up kdenetwork?
<apachelogger> WHY
 * apachelogger throws a keyboard
 * yofel throws the keyboard back to jellyfish
<shadeslayer_> :S
<jellyfish> to the batcave!
 * jellyfish out
#kubuntu-devel 2014-05-13
<jussi> Sorry I missed the meeting everyone. Had a horrible day and was asleep already at that point. 
<valorie> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}} to jussi
<jussi> thanks valorie
<valorie> Riddell recorded it, so I'm sure you can listen if you want to
<jussi> I think Ill be satisfied with minutes, when someone writes them
<valorie> we have some notes, so there is already a skeleton
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1254473] package libqtcore4 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4.4 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: short read ... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1254473 (by Lesha Ogonkov)
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1311184] package libqtcore4 4:4.8.5+git192-g085f851+dfsg-2ubuntu4 failed to install/upgrade: trying... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1311184 (by Nathan Buckner)
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1312183] Please update qt4-x11 to 4.8.6 @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1312183 (by Kubuntu IRC Bot)
<valorie> jussi: this is one of my bits: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/CCmeeting
<jussi> valorie: ok, thanks. Need to get back to my "paid work" - I will have a read though
<valorie> more {{{{{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}}}}}}}
<lordievader> Good morning.
<lordievader> Riddell: I thought the meeting was voor devels/kubu-members. Oh well, how did it go?
<valorie> lordievader: I think it went well, if a bit too much fun
<valorie> so it went rather long
<lordievader> Ok, good to hear. Nothing wrong with fun ;)
<valorie> all our meetings are open to everybody
<valorie> as long as apachelogger/jellyfish has no hangover!
<valorie> lol
<lordievader> Has he become a jellyfish now?
<valorie> looks like he is *off irc entirely*
<valorie> omg
<valorie> everyone deserves a good night's sleep
<valorie> :-)
<jellyfish> mitya57, shadeslayer: more fun for bug 1295835
<ubottu> bug 1295835 in qtchooser (Ubuntu) "qtchooser should have a fallback mechanism (for version AND architecture)" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1295835
<jellyfish> you can install qdbus:i386 with qtchooser:amd64 and then the lookup fails because there's no fallback system for lookup paths apparently 
<Sick_Rimmit> Ridell: Hi Jonathan, apologies I missed the meeting! I've been so busy this year with the European Elections, I have had no time to work on Kubuntu stuff. I have of course been testing out 14.04 on my Laptop, it's working lovely for me. I am definetly staying involved with Kubuntu, and hope to spend more time later post elections. Thank You for reminding me about the meeting, I shall try hard to be there for the next one.
<valorie> wow Sick_Rimmit, what are you doing for the elections?
<Sick_Rimmit> valorie: Hi, Oh loads of stuff, I've been working full time on theunituk.com, EU Alternative media news site. I make daily News Videos, Google+ Social Media, and a Community on there. I runn a bi-weekly Hangout, which is broadcast form the site, and recorded to YouTube. This weeks is on Thursday at noon, its about the Coprenicaul and Sentianel Satellite space programme, drones and surveilance etc..
<Sick_Rimmit> whoops typo's apologies
<valorie> that's wonderful
<valorie> I like knowing that the free as in freedom viewpoint is getting out
<Sick_Rimmit> I am also standing locally as a Councillor.
<valorie> that's big!
<valorie> best of luck
<Sick_Rimmit> If I get in I'd like to get involved with the ODF initiative, UK Gov has mandated documents move to ODF, which is a great opportuniy for FLOSS I think
<valorie> yes, I hope more govs will move towards open standards
<valorie> and open data too
<Sick_Rimmit> I did present to the European Union on FLOSS, back in around 2002, I was CEO of the Open Source Consortium here in the UK, and worked with Rishab Gosh. That was an experience, being barracked by the Sun, Microsoft lobby guys, made me sweat abit.
<valorie> I'll bet
<Sick_Rimmit> So that's what's keeping off Trello, and getting my tasks done. But I'm still a massive fan of Kubuntu, and very much commited to the project, it's just that the paid work has to come first :-(
<jussi> Sick_Rimmit: Unacceptable. You should know we come first, no matter what else is in your life :P :P :P :P :P :D
 * jussi giggles a little :P
<Sick_Rimmit> Yes Sir, Sorry sir. I'll report to the commander forth with SIR!! rofl
 * Sick_Rimmit laughing
<jussi> hehe
<jussi> Sick_Rimmit: good. if you are not there at 0500 youll have to do 200 pushups :P
 * Sick_Rimmit Frowns
<valorie> thanks for telling me about your exciting job, Sick_Rimmit
<valorie> ttyl
<Sick_Rimmit> Is that 200 negotiable at all ?
<jussi> Sick_Rimmit: NO IT IS NOT! NOW GET DOWN AND GIVE ME 50!!!
<jussi> :D :D
 * jellyfish jellycomputes that it's now 250
<Sick_Rimmit> valorie: NP, I love talking about myself lol
<jussi> ok... Ive had my fun as a seargent major, time to go back to being reasonable...
 * jussi hi 5's Sick_Rimmit
 * Sick_Rimmit lying face down on carpet, 
<Sick_Rimmit> Hangon I'm just getting started
<Sick_Rimmit> 12
<Sick_Rimmit> 13
<Sick_Rimmit> 14
<Sick_Rimmit> 15
<Sick_Rimmit> lol
 * jellyfish throws a coffee mug against the channel wall
<Sick_Rimmit> Surely, that's an offence, throwing coffee, I'm telling the Sgt, you're going to get pushups for that jellyfish
<jussi> I so wanted to make a windows joke there, but it just didnt come...
<Sick_Rimmit> Right, I'm knocking it off now it's getting silly, and I'm supposed to writing some Python
<jellyfish> jussi: agateau needs merchandise for some paris ubuntu thing
<agateau> yup
<ovidiu-florin> hello world
<ovidiu-florin> sorry I missed the meeting yesterday. I had some family issues I had to attend to :(
<jussi> well then the council should make a decision...
* jellyfish changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - 9/10 Jellyfish Love It | https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | Polo Shirts are available again!! https://holvi.com/shop/Kubuntu/ (Womens also)
<jellyfish> jussi: the council decision was to ask you whether there's stuff left and ship that to france IIRC https://trello.com/c/lBlIqC63
<jussi> jellyfish: there is stuff left, how much do you want. you can see the remainder here: https://holvi.com/shop/Kubuntu/
<agateau> I was hoping for some male L sizes, but I see there is none anymore :/
<agateau> it's for a lottery, so I'd rather have "median" sizes
<jussi> might be a nice way to encourage some women to come... 
<Riddell> goodness me, whatever is going on?
<jussi> Riddell: ?
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: ooh who should I vote for in the EU elections?
<Sick_Rimmit> Well I think, that is a simple question of where you believe UK governance should be undertaken, Brussells / Strasbourg, or Westminster.
<Sick_Rimmit> It's abit of an odd one, as the EU Presidential debates, were undertaken in MAastricht Uni, but we can't vote for any of them. We have to vote for National parties to put forward MEP's but then the EU Parliament won't allow National Parties to be represented, only Pan-European parties can be established there. It's a bit of cock up if you ask me
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: hah, it's a little different in scotland :)
<Sick_Rimmit> My advice, is Vote for someone
<jussi> vote for the pretty one! :P :P 
<Riddell> I'd be spoilt for choice if I wanted nutty right wingers https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/t1.0-9/p296x100/10247365_10152151896583983_3888371365247870370_n.jpg
<jussi> Riddell: UKIP!!! :P
<Riddell> like I say, nutty right wingers...
<jussi> looking at that there arent many in the "good" choices...
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1274219] can't resize maximised windows / kubuntu @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1274219 (by SA)
<jussi> bah, I have redraw issues :)
<jussi> :(
<Riddell> jussi: actually that's a good thing, the right wingers are getting fractured while the sane people and the nutty left wingers mostly have their act together
<jussi> Riddell: this is true
<jussi> is anyone else on trusty having issues when you switch applications it only draws half the app until you activate parts that arent drawn?  ie. chromium only draws the bottom half and I have to mouse over the bookmarks/url bar etc to get them to show up
<jussi> (intel)
<shadeslayer_> \o
<soee> /o
<soee> jussi: not me, though im on nvidia prime
<jellyfish> valorie: please close https://trello.com/b/4zyxwgRP/14-04-documentation when you get a chance
<jussi> jellyfish: why are you a jellyfish?
<jellyfish> because jellyfish are cool
<jussi> fair point...
<Riddell> hmm
<Riddell> libkscreen in plasma 5 probably wants to live alongside libkscreen in kdelibs4 land, what do I name the tar?
<jussi> anyway, no one with intel has this drawing issue? 
<jellyfish> Riddell: doesn't the tar have a different version anyway?
<Riddell> jussi: no drawing issue here Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=2&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 2
<Riddell> jellyfish: different version but our archive needs a different name if they're both to survive
<jussi> I have this:  00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=7&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 7
<Riddell> then again the only rdepends is kscreen and okular
<jellyfish> tsimpson, jussi: I think we can ditch the kde rev stuff ^^
<jellyfish> Riddell: libkscreenSOVERSION_VERSION.orig.tar.gz
<jussi> we will have to wait for tsimpson on that, I cant remember where the variable is kept
<shadeslayer_> valorie: jussi Riddell http://paste.kde.org/phcr07vuz < proof read plz
<jussi> shadeslayer_: reads fine to me
<shadeslayer_> yofel: ^^
<Riddell> shadeslayer_: launchpad -> Launchpad
<jellyfish> lunchpad
<yofel> s/lunchpad/jellyfish/
<kubotu> yofel: You did something wrong... Try s/you/me/ or tell me "help sed"
<yofel> otherwise fine .P
<Riddell> shadeslayer_: all good otherwise
<shadeslayer_> cheerio
<shadeslayer_> sending then
<yofel> someone should nominate the jellyfish
<shadeslayer_> boo, I got moderated on kubuntu-users
<yofel> lol
<jellyfish> the word missing is "again"
<shadeslayer_> on that note, shouldn't the council have admin rights on both kubuntu-devel and kubuntu-users?
<jellyfish> because you did not fix it last time
<jellyfish> because you are a lazy bum :@
<Riddell> shadeslayer_: you have to ask Mamarok to let you through :)
<Riddell> shadeslayer_: or I can just give you the password
<shadeslayer_> I don't want to subscribe to kubuntu-users :@
<shadeslayer_> I am le scared of them
<shadeslayer_> with their feature requests and bugs
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: or you could just approve my email :P
<yofel> weren't council memeber supposed to be subscribed to -users? ^^
<yofel> *memebers
<yofel> .......
<shadeslayer_> meme-bearers
<yofel> meme bears
<shadeslayer_> meme screw-jellyfish
<jussi> we got to get rid of that Jussi Schultink guy, he was rubbish as a council member :P
<Riddell> shadeslayer_: "There are no pending requests."
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: http://paste.kde.org/phat2xh8p
<shadeslayer_> that's what I got in my inbox
<jussi> shadeslayer_: you need to be subscribed, because of lines 49+50...
<Riddell> shadeslayer_: where did you send it to?
<shadeslayer_> kubuntu-users@lists.ubuntu.com
<jellyfish> am I nominated yet?
<jussi> jellyfish: if you arent, can I nominate you+ 
<jussi> ?
<jellyfish> sure
<yofel> \o/
<jellyfish> I get free vodka for serving on the council, right?
<Riddell> shadeslayer_: its disappeared
<shadeslayer_> we must embark on a quest to find it !
 * jellyfish gets his shield and sword
 * shadeslayer_ gets a light saber
<shadeslayer_> why do I have a tail
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
 * yofel puts down a railgun
<yofel> I'll guard your backs :P
<davmor2> shadeslayer: do you have big jowls too if so you just turned into jaja binks
<shadeslayer> davmor2: no, I cut off my tail :3
<shadeslayer> <-- see , no tail :P
<davmor2> haha
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: subscribe and set it to nomail
<shadeslayer> good point
<Mamarok> and there are no feature requests or bug reports there, we have disciplined them
 * Riddell spams kubuntu-devel with approved messages
<shadeslayer> aaaaahhhh emails
<Riddell> plasma developers can't make up their minds what to call it, shall I just call it Plasma 5 and be done with it?
<Mamarok> looks like it will be called Plasma 5 from what I can filter out of the discussion
<Riddell> anyone want to help me moderate kubuntu-devel ?  I seem to be the only person on it now I've removed chris halls
<shadeslayer> Riddell: can do
<Riddell> shadeslayer: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/admin/kubuntu-devel/general  pword sent
<jellyfish> make all members moderators, that will teach them to be so lazy :P
<Riddell> if I could work out how to get these merge requests accepted automatically that would help
<jussi> I love our community...
<jellyfish> oh
<jellyfish> my inbox
 * jellyfish falls off chair
<jussi> those moderating lists, are you using listadmin? 
<jussi> it makes things  _way_ easier
<jellyfish> lol, mail from apr 22
<jellyfish> hm
<jellyfish> shadeslayer: didn't you have a baloo card WRT splitting baloo_file out or something?
<jellyfish> ah found it
<jellyfish> shadeslayer: https://trello.com/c/OrfBopyt
<jellyfish> shouldn't that get moved to 14.10?
<shadeslayer> should have been?
<shadeslayer> https://trello.com/c/JH9j9mH5
<jellyfish> that's a different card
<shadeslayer> also listadmin keeps giving me a 301 on kubuntu-devel
<jellyfish> ur using it wrong
<shadeslayer> :O
<shadeslayer> how?
<shadeslayer> also, how is that a different card?
<shadeslayer> reads the same to me
<jellyfish> one is splitting one is about fixing shitty deps
<Riddell> tsdgeos: how come okular depends on libkscreen? something to do with full screen presentation mode?
<tsdgeos> Riddell: your a4 page will be as big as an a4 page needs to be
<Riddell> interesting
<Riddell> so yes I'll rename the kf5 tar so they can co-exist
<shadeslayer> jellyfish: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1308931
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1308931 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "[KDE] Ubiquity side bar is broken on the initial page for the KDE UI " [Medium,Confirmed]
<shadeslayer> someone needs to follow up
<shadeslayer> xnox: ^^
<Riddell> morning sgclark 
<sgclark> Riddell: morning :)
<jellyfish> Riddell: any thoughts on where to stick the next PPA?
<jellyfish> ~kubuntu-ppa?
<jellyfish> also, what to name it
<Riddell> jellyfish: you mean a PPA for KF5 apps?
<jellyfish> yeah
<jellyfish> kubuntu-ppa/kubuntu-next
<Riddell> jellyfish: we're using experimental just now, do we need another one?
<jellyfish> actually
<jellyfish> Riddell: if we want to roll an ISO then I'd use something !experimental
<Riddell> mm
<jellyfish> in fact I'd use something dedicated to future work heading towards 15.04/15.10
<jellyfish> Riddell: maybe have a fancy code name? ;)
<Riddell> on no not another code name
<jellyfish> pfft
<Riddell> I like kubuntu-ppa/kubuntu-next
<jellyfish> Riddell: we had gathered such lovely names last year though
<sgclark> Riddell: libkscreen and libksysguard https://www.dropbox.com/sh/p8hlhv9lztlyyjl/AADmvn7nDXl3yfl4g8sMBh_8a/kubuntu-files
<sgclark> Riddell: scratch libkscreen, fixing
<Riddell> sgclark: I put libkscreen in bzr
<Riddell> I think
<Riddell> actually no I didn't
<sgclark> Riddell: ECM is provided by extra-cmake-modules and that is in control, yet it couldn't find?
<Riddell> sgclark: can you make the changes I e-mailed, also change the name to libkscreen2 then put it in bzr libkscreen2 branch
<Riddell> sgclark: extra-cmake-modules is only in the ~kubuntu-ppa/experimental ppa
<sgclark> Riddell: ahh missed your mail, reading now sorry
<sgclark> Riddell: libkscreen2 did not exist in bzr, created it, I think (hope)
<Riddell> sgclark: yep https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/libkscreen2 is the right thing to do
<sgclark> Riddell: want me to do that with ksysguard as well?
<sgclark> Riddell: libksysguard rather
<Riddell> sgclark: yeah, please
<sgclark> Riddell: done
<Riddell> sgclark: the launchpad bazaar branch browser highlights some untidy spacing in your control file :) http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/libksysguard/view/head:/debian/control
<Riddell> "( >= 4.99.0)" → "(>= 4.99.0)"
<Riddell> sgclark: oh you still have Recommends: libqt5-dbg in that file but there's no such thing
<Riddell> qtbase5-dbg is the nearest equivalent
<sgclark> Riddell: grr thought I removed that. sorry, fixing
<sgclark> Riddell: and the odd spacing
<Riddell> sgclark: update watch file too for new location http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/libksysguard/view/head:/debian/watch
<Riddell> unstable/plasma/VERSION/src/
<sgclark> ftp://ftp.kde.org/pub/kde/unstable/plasma/([\d\.]+)/src/libksysguard-(.*)\.tar\.xz look right?
<sgclark> Riddell: ^
<shadeslayer> Riddell: sgclark are you guys using autopkgtests for running the tests
<shadeslayer> or just running dh_make_test
<shadeslayer> because I think the latter is preferred now
<sgclark> tests? what tests?
<shadeslayer> the tests with frameworks
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yeah looks good
<shadeslayer> what looks good? I didn't do anything
<Riddell> sorry
<Riddell> sgclark: looks good
<Riddell> shadeslayer: just using dh_make_test I think
<sgclark> whatever is default, no special rule to change
<shadeslayer> Riddell: right, so we might want to start using autopkgtest
<shadeslayer> since that's the new fangled thing Debian seems to be promoting
<sgclark> Riddell: i think  all the items in question are fixed
<Riddell> sgclark: lovely
<sgclark> shadeslayer: is there something I put in rules for this or?
<shadeslayer> http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/auto-pkg-test.html
<shadeslayer> sgclark: see my recent kde-workspace merge for a example
<sgclark> shadeslayer: where is the kde-workspace merge?
<shadeslayer> sgclark: bzr
<sgclark> ty
<shadeslayer> someone needs to start doing merges!
<sgclark> shadeslayer: these tests need to be created? time for a crash course in programming?
<shadeslayer> sgclark: not really, all you need to do is to run make test but via autopkgtests
<shadeslayer> since that's a better (?) env for running the tests
<shadeslayer> see the kde-workspace thing
<sgclark> shadeslayer: that is what I am looking at. Trying to see how I get those test files in the tests directory
<sgclark> The current method I have not had to do anyhting and the tests build. This seems overly complicated. But I guess they have their reasons.
 * sgclark needs more coffee
<shadeslayer> new fangled things are usually complicated
<shadeslayer> sgclark: btw this is not something required immediately, just a suggestion when you have time
<sgclark> shadeslayer: ok, I will certainly give it a go.
<yofel> sgclark: the tests/ directory in the source is written by upstream, not something you need to do. You just need to make sure 'make test' is runnably by autopkgtest
<yofel> *runnable
<shadeslayer> sgclark: btw you'll mostly be on your own, I still haven't been able to figure out how to get the autopkgtests to run in pbuilder
<sgclark> yofel: that sounds reasonable, thank you
<sgclark> ok
<yofel> shadeslayer: actually, you'll need a hook for that I believe, ximion had something for the buildd cowbuilder setup in tanglu IIRC
<shadeslayer> yofel: yeah, I googled for a hook, and have one, which doesn't work
<shadeslayer> yofel: apachelogger Riddell sgclark ScottK thoughts about getting the merge with debian done in Utopic first instead of pushing for 4.13.1 ?
<shadeslayer> because no one is running Utopic at the moment, or if they are, then they'll have to wait
<Riddell> shadeslayer: if that makes it easier then sure
<yofel> fine with me, you could even wait for 4.14
<shadeslayer> dunno if it makes it any easier
<yofel> shadeslayer: https://gitorious.org/tanglu/jenkins-tanglu-buildkit/source/6694557e21cc163573338a3b21fd4757435af8e0:slave/pbuilder-hookdir/B20autopkgtest btw
<shadeslayer> yofel: yeah was thinking about it
<sgclark> just point me, willing to do whatever!
<shadeslayer> when is 4.14 out
<shadeslayer> sgclark: https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-merges
<shadeslayer> not all of the things there might need a merge
<shadeslayer> I've just copied the SC package list there
<sgclark> please point me to one, the lasst one I did took days only to learn it was done by another!
<shadeslayer> yeah, 4.14 is in July, so we can keep doing merges for a bit and then upload 4.13.2 or whatever is latest then
<shadeslayer> sgclark: pick anything that's not been taken up
<sgclark> k
<shadeslayer> sgclark: start with something small I guess, gwenview for eg
<yofel> well, as I told you, we'll have to bump breaks/replaces when we do a new version, so going straight to << 4.13.80 would be easiest
<shadeslayer> you do have a point, but I've already merged/uploaded kde4libs
<yofel> sure, I just meant that .1/.2 is probably useless
<yofel> we should keep the branches uploadable for now
<shadeslayer> ack
<shadeslayer> so plan going forward, wait for 4.14 beta then?
<shadeslayer> everyone in agreement?
 * yofel yes
<Riddell> keep doing merges until they're done then upload whatever is new
<apachelogger> someone should automate merges
 * yofel nominates apachelogger
<yofel> you could like... write the next gen merge-o-matic :P
<apachelogger> you know
<apachelogger> if control files weren't such rubbish and we used git this all would be no problem 
<shadeslayer> here's an idea, how about we use git!
<apachelogger> or that extent... if everyone would write control files that are mergable
<shadeslayer> though we'd have to basically clone all them git repos from debian and use that as a base
<yofel> could we like... allocate a day at akademy for just that discussion? -.-
<apachelogger> didn't you want to look into working on alioth?
<shadeslayer> since our histories are completely different, starting from what debian has would be optimal
<yofel> shadeslayer: uhm no, it would more be like us having a branch on alioth
<yofel> anything else is nonsense
<shadeslayer> oh sure
<shadeslayer> that works too
<apachelogger> I like how shadeslayer made it sound as if having a clone is a headache :P
<shadeslayer> I don't see the point of having bzr branches which just make our lives harder
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: the point is that lunchpad only does bzr and in the interest of having unified access control and stuff you'd want stuff to be on lunchpad
<yofel> meh, why is the ~kubuntu-bugs membership only 3 months? I'm kind of tired of constantly renewing that -.-
<shadeslayer> hm
<apachelogger> yofel: because ur not admin
<yofel> what does that have to do with membership time?
<apachelogger> as an admin you can set yourself to not expire
<apachelogger> the point of it having such a short duration is because people like to collect badges
<apachelogger> and if they want a badge for kubuntu-bugs, they better had put some effort into not timing out :P
<yofel> aha
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yofel FWIW I think having the discussion in september is too far away :(
<yofel> well, we've delayed it for a couple of years already, a couple months more won't hurt
<yofel> we *should* finish the discussion regarding kf5 though
<yofel> that... got nowhere
<yofel> mostly because I don't see the point of having the inconvenience of having our stuff on alioth, being always ahead of debian and them not really being interested in our work
<yofel> and if they are they can just look at launchpad
<apachelogger> yofel: debian-kde is understaffed
<yofel> FWIW, we *could* do merges by importing the debian stuff in bzr and then merging that :P
<yofel> UDD was kinda meant to be done like that
<shadeslayer> ^^
<yofel> apachelogger: that I know
<apachelogger> so what's the inconvenience for us?
<apachelogger> because as I see it we'd simply take over debian :P
<apachelogger> hail hydra!
<apachelogger> eh
<apachelogger> hail kubuntu!
<yofel> get that past pino :P
<apachelogger> well if they don't wanna, then that's their business
<apachelogger> so they can go merge stuff from us
<yofel> AFAIK maxy does look at launchpad every now and then
<apachelogger> because we have faster cadance and they are reinventing stuff unless they merge from us
<apachelogger> right, so, IMO for us it doesn't really make a difference where we maintain stuff
<apachelogger> if debian doesn't want us heading master on their alioth repos then that's their loss really
<yofel> well, not for those here that are already a member of debian-qt-kde anway
<apachelogger> yofel: like become member is so hard :P
<yofel> hey, it takes more than a second :P
<apachelogger> even if it were, if we were to share repos surely we should be given privs to equip everyone with push rights
<yofel> well, we *could* try things out with kf5, like have a 'next' branch that's dedicated to us.
<apachelogger> Riddell: what would you say to a command like ./tarme.rb --origin trunk -v 5.0.0 kde/workspace/*
<yofel> The only real issue with reusing whole packages would probably be different patch sets
<apachelogger> yofel: there shouldn't be should there?
<apachelogger> yofel: why a next branch btw?
<yofel> well, no, but I'm looking at reality
<apachelogger> I'll have you know that Linus thinks development happens in master :P
<yofel> next because I kinda feel weird hijacking master for kubuntu in a repo meant for debian
<Riddell> apachelogger: why does it need a command at all, shouldn't you just set stuff in a config file and run ./releaseme plasma
<yofel> master should be for unstable/experimental
<apachelogger> yofel: how about a patchless master
<apachelogger> yofel: no, the branch unstable should be for unstable, respectively the branch experimental should be for experimental, respectively the branch stable should be for stable :P
<yofel> that could work... I guess, though that wouldn't be any different than 2 branches with different patch sets
<Riddell> apachelogger: (and then ./releaseme --pushtags plasma  when I'm happy )
<apachelogger> yofel: yeah, but we cannot carry a debian exclusive patch set in master
<apachelogger> and carrying the kubuntu exclusive patch set in master isn't an option either
<yofel> why not? master would be theirs, we would be in next
<yofel> (as we're ~always ahead)
<apachelogger> I'll have you know that Linus thinks development happens in master :P
<apachelogger> Riddell: ./tagme actually
<yofel> well yeah, but there only "one" kernel
<apachelogger> Riddell: in january for some reason I decided that separating things into standalone binaries is more reasonable than a gozillion options
<yofel> although, with your branch naming we would develop in master, then merge into 'utopic' to release?
<apachelogger> equally ther's logme which not only sounds incredibly dirty but generates a changelog ^^
<apachelogger> yofel: yup
<apachelogger> master is always the canonical head of packaging
<Riddell> apachelogger: fair enough
<apachelogger> yofel: mind you, all of this might be causing work overhead or not, I have not thought about this for very long :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: Riddell yofel ScottK Akademy room on 11th September fine with you
<apachelogger> but that will happen eitherway unless our packaging with patches is the HEAD of development
<yofel> shadeslayer: should be
<apachelogger> 11th is wed
<apachelogger> works for me
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: Thursday
<shadeslayer> not wed
<apachelogger> really
<apachelogger> ah yes
<yofel> apachelogger: well, I'm not having a clear view on how that'll work with our scripts, but I guess it shouldn't be too hard to use
<shadeslayer> that's what cal says here
<apachelogger> random note: my plasma calendar is nigh unredable
<yofel> I'll talk to maxy sometime
<Riddell> yes thursday
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: send a mail to list please
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ok
<Riddell> what else is happening on that day?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: those people who plan to attend might be leaving before thursday
<apachelogger> hence why last year it was set on a monday
<shadeslayer> Riddell: BoF's
<shadeslayer> no schedule out yet
<Riddell> nothing much http://akademy.kde.org/2014/program
<Riddell> the question is will everyone still be around on thursday
<sgclark> I was suppose to contact someone in regards to going to akadamy, but I cannot seem to find that info
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I think I'd prefer monday or tuesday if possible
<apachelogger> yofel: well, since our branches would be derived from master the scripts would, bump master forward, merge it into our working branch, package from working branch
<apachelogger> yofel: off the top of my head the bigger problem will be driving the changelog
<apachelogger> (mostly because having a written changelog in a change logging system such as git is a bit of a silly thing ;))
<Riddell> sgclark: I think you want to 1) check what dates you want to come (whole week is best)  2) look up travel costs  3) get someone to apply to canonical flavours fund for travel  4) ask kubuntu council for anything canonical doesn't fund
<apachelogger> like a) what versions would the entries get seeing as master itself never gets a release b) since master would eventually have release markers what would dictate those and how do they fit in with changeloggin in general
<sgclark> Can you elaborate on 3)
<yofel> apachelogger: well, you could do it like ubuntu-kernel and build the changelog from git
<apachelogger> that might be the sanest thing
<Riddell> shadeslayer: oh I remember something else you can ask the community council about, we've had no reporting back of the canonical community fund
<shadeslayer> mmm
<apachelogger> someone hogging our money again? :P
<shadeslayer> good point
<Riddell> shadeslayer: http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2013/06/20/ubuntu-donations-and-community-funding/ says "At the end of the six month funding cycle a full report will be published providing (a) a summary of the available budget (b) a list of items where money was spent with the dollar amounts, and (c) any remaining budget that will be carried over to the following funding cicle. This report will be made available to all on the web and published every six months. This
<Riddell> which hasn't happened
<shadeslayer> roger
<Riddell> sgclark: this is the first place to go for funding http://community.ubuntu.com/help-information/funding/
<apachelogger> Riddell: sooooo... I think making the new releaseme happen should not be very difficult at this point as all the tech is generally there, all I need is some way to switch between kde4 and kf5 depending on the thing that is to be released (which doesn't strictly block you using), and I'll have to create a highlevel project parser so that you can use a wildcard like kde/workspace/* to release all projects in that component/module
<apachelogger> Riddell: do you need anything other than a straight git clone && add language && add docs && tar it
<sgclark> Riddell: well that was short (Ubuntu Membership is required). Maybe next year
<apachelogger> talking about membership
<Riddell> apachelogger: && save git hash && push tag when asked
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: please apply for motu...
<apachelogger> Riddell: ah yes, that needs writing from scratch
<apachelogger> shouldn't be too much trouble
<Riddell> sgclark: wait wait, either) I can apply on your behalf or) you can apply for kubuntu membership and voila
<apachelogger> Riddell: I'll try to get it done this week
<Riddell> apachelogger: rocking
<sgclark> Riddell: you can apply on my behalf, I won't be mad lol
<yofel> considering akademy is in september, latter would probably make most sense :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ufff
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ok fine
<Riddell> yofel: dunno, trans-atlantic flights are best bought soon I'd think
<apachelogger> \o/
<yofel> Riddell: true
<yofel> which reminds me that I still need to find a way there
<yofel> train was kinda mental (10-12h last time I looked)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: and pretty please mention week days when talking about dates in the far future
<shadeslayer> I actually changed from using "Thursday" to "11th September" :O
<shadeslayer> because people ( or well atleast I ) tend to remember dates better
<apachelogger> Thursday, September 11th
<apachelogger> Sept 11 is no tangible value unless one knows a day around that time from which one can deduce what day Sept 11 might be
<apachelogger> otherwise one has, like me, to look at a calendar and read wed because the calendar is terrible to read :P
<sgclark> Next question, is place to stay? bring a tent?
<shadeslayer> spaceships
<apachelogger> http://i.imgur.com/UIQ1TrF.png <- I kid you not with the terrible to read part btw
<apachelogger> no clue why that there text is black
<yofel> the theme sucks? ^^
<apachelogger> I dunno
<apachelogger> it's not the first theme with that issue
<apachelogger> surely won't be the last either
<apachelogger> sgclark: spaceship, hotel, hostel, couch, tent, under a bridge
<yofel> anyone got a place to stay at yet?
<sgclark> I has to fit on a plane! kidding aside, what all can I ask for on funding, the flight alone is rather expensive
<Riddell> the akademy website doesn't say anything about accomodation :(
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: poke dan, will you :P
 * apachelogger is going to stay in a top notch hotel
<Riddell> sgclark: we have no idea what canonical's budget is, so far they've agreed to everything we've applied for so I guess just apply for everything reasonable
<shadeslayer> ^^
<shadeslayer> done
<sgclark> I have never been therre so I don't want to end up in the *bad* part of town, any assistance would be appreciated
<apachelogger> sgclark: usually they'll throw up some recommendations on the website
<shadeslayer> <dvratil> it's being worked on
<yofel> I would kinda stay close to you guys this time, not like 5km away like in Bilbao :P
<sgclark> oh, and I get to take a train to boot, weee
<yofel> *kinda like
<sgclark> I am going to get so lost
<Riddell> sgclark: I'm asking the akademy organiser about accomodation
 * apachelogger always gets lost
<sgclark> thank you
<Riddell> 16:08 < seaLne> yes, we are just finalising the accomodation page
 * sgclark is directionally challenged
<Riddell> sgclark: so there will be recommended accomodation
 * yofel usually is good at orientation. Most of the time...
<sgclark> ok
<sgclark> I will wait then
<Riddell> "jose@ubuntu.com has been removed from kubuntu-devel"  aww, jose doesn't love us any more :(
<jose> Riddell: today I got like 50 emails from packaging... was that intended?
<Riddell> jose: it was the last couple of month's mailman block triage
<seaLne> 10€ each in a twin room in the recommended accomodation for akademy
<Riddell> sgclark: voila ↑
<jose> Riddell: then I'm subscribing again ;)
<Riddell> jose: yay!
 * jose didn't want to get 100 emails per day from 1 ML
<Riddell> jose: and if you know how to make mailman not block those merge request e-mails everyone would be happier
<shadeslayer> ^^
<jose> Riddell: I *think* I do
<apachelogger> Riddell: why do those go the list anyway
<apachelogger> mighty rubbish
<apachelogger> I also filter all reviewboard mails that do not explicitly mention me
<apachelogger> most atroxious thing in the world I say
 * apachelogger needs moar coffee clearly
<jose> Riddell: ^[^@]+@(.+\.|)launchpad\.net$ in the whitelist
 * genii slides apachelogger a fresh mug of the good stuff
<apachelogger> \o/
<apachelogger> my hero
<genii> Hehe
<sgclark> I live rather closish to valorie, maybe I can coordinate with her if she is going
 * sgclark lost track of what she was doing
<sgclark> merges?
<shadeslayer> kubotu: newversrion libkscreen 1.0.4
<shadeslayer> sgclark: yeah
<shadeslayer> AFAIK :P
<sgclark> lol k
<yofel> kubotu: newversion libkscreen 1.0.4
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1319084
<yofel> typoslayer
<shadeslayer> psht
<shadeslayer> oh my
<shadeslayer> apachelogger will go mental if he sees this
 * shadeslayer fixes quickly
 * apachelogger squints
<shadeslayer> no, don't squint, look the other way while I fix some things
<apachelogger> what be ye fixing?
 * apachelogger squints some more
<shadeslayer> nothing, totally nothing ...
<shadeslayer> good thing it doesn't send email notifications
<shadeslayer> ScottK: fix uploaded for bug 1319085
<ubottu> bug 1319085 in ktp-contact-list (Ubuntu Utopic) "KTP Contactlist crashes when mission-control is not running and a user tries to add a friend" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1319085
<Riddell> shadeslayer, apachelogger: what link should replace the neon5 one on http://community.kde.org/Plasma/Next/LiveImages ?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I was thinking of doing a ISO build tomorrow since the one from Friday has a broken Qt
<shadeslayer> Riddell: alternatively, the one from last friday from the blue systems server
<shadeslayer> i.e 2nd May
<Riddell> shadeslayer: hmm I wanted a link for the plasma beta release today would be good, how do I know what that link is?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: building new image, will get back to you in 30 minutes
<Riddell> oh gosh, you are a gentleman :)
 * Riddell out for a couple of hours
<shadeslayer> so many crashes
<shadeslayer> crashes for me
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: https://errors.ubuntu.com/problem/e28468eb32b16d4aaffa474093630f6eae0c3d16
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Need the point releases in Utopic to support SRU for Trusty. 
<shadeslayer> ScottK: libkscreen?
<shadeslayer> already uploaded to utopic
 * ScottK not going to Academy. 
<ScottK> Okay. I was way back in the backlog. 
<ScottK> I'll look at SRU material tonight
<shadeslayer> cheers
 * shadeslayer fixes milou
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: little octopus climing over the rock?
<apachelogger> whats with that error?
<apachelogger> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Lp5a-r3MJU
<shadeslayer> yea ... wait what
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7458797/ < does that look like a gst bug to you?
<shadeslayer> or a pgst one?
<shadeslayer> thread 29 is the one that looks the offending thing
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7458711/
<apachelogger> it's an octopus
<shadeslayer> oh noes, those are the worst :(
<shadeslayer> with their ink and what not
<apachelogger> you may need to valgrind
<shadeslayer> DarthFrog from #kubuntu-offtopic complained about it, asked him to provide valgrind output
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: did you manage to figure our what I fixed a couple of hours ago? :P
<apachelogger> pacman?
<shadeslayer> totally ... not ...
<apachelogger> stay tuned for more tales of interest
 * apachelogger scuttles off
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yo, how's the iso?
<shadeslayer> waiting for launchpad to build the session package
<shadeslayer> once that's done ....
<shadeslayer> https://code.launchpad.net/~neon/+recipe/project-neon5-runtime
<shadeslayer> Riddell: you could just release with a note saying that Kubuntu users can try it out via neon5 :P
<shadeslayer> or wait another 2-3 hours for the ISO
<shadeslayer> or
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I'll wait, I'm in no rush and I want some new screenshots anyway
<shadeslayer> cool
<shadeslayer> I can provide screenshots in a bit
<shadeslayer> in 20-25 minutes
<Riddell> lovelyness
<Riddell> muy bien
<Riddell> rohan es muchos buenos con ISOs
<shadeslayer> gracias :P
<shadeslayer> Riddell: wouldn't it be better to ask the VDG for screenshots
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://imgur.com/ewOCFv6
<shadeslayer> kickoff
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://imgur.com/HczlQ4G
<shadeslayer> full screen
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://i.imgur.com/12pwfiu.png
<shadeslayer> with more windows
<shadeslayer> dafuq
<Riddell> shadeslayer: and does it have homerun kicker?
<shadeslayer> 1 hour for package to start building
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I can add that and remove regular kickoff
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yeah that would be good for a screenshot since it's in the announcement
<shadeslayer> http://i.imgur.com/ALGaxAA.png
 * yofel goes on a quest to merge digikam
<yofel> "/tmp/digikam.diff" 4382L, 134791C
<yofel> sweet
<apachelogger>  Oo
<shadeslayer> hurray
<apachelogger> have an octopus https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Lp5a-r3MJU
<shadeslayer> much slimy
<yofel> donate it to the german football association, we don't have an oracle yet
 * apachelogger does not know what that means :(
<yofel> apachelogger: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paul_%28Krake%29
<apachelogger> doesn't have a beard, jolly uninteresting
<yofel> lol
<apachelogger> I have to say, football is one weird sport right there
 * apachelogger scratches head
<apachelogger> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JOCtdw9FG-s
<apachelogger> :O
 * apachelogger scratches head some more
<shadeslayer> what the hell were you searching for :O
<apachelogger> hamsters gone wild
<Riddell> shadeslayer: could you take a screenshot of something using oxygen font?
<Riddell> does neon use oxygen font?
<shadeslayer> yeah, the kickoff should be using Oxygen
<Riddell> right, I guess all the screenshots use it
<Riddell> shadeslayer: able to take one of the clock?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: the analog one?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: calendar rather http://kde.org/announcements/plasma-next-beta/calendar.png
<apachelogger> what's with the clocks already *waves arms*
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://i.imgur.com/gbOEjdU.png
<shadeslayer> I have that
 * apachelogger found an octopus that looks a bit like a jellyfish :O
<Riddell> shadeslayer: hmm but full screen?
<shadeslayer> ok
<soee> uhm i almost missed that 4.13.1 was released
<shadeslayer> Riddell: can't, calendar keeps coming up in spanish
<shadeslayer> unless you also want a konsole window in there
<sgclark> Riddell: https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kinfocenter
<sgclark> Riddell: fight with request-sync for gwenview merge
<sgclark> fighting*
<shadeslayer> Riddell: what's the issue with http://kde.org/announcements/plasma-next-beta/calendar.png
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> gr
<shadeslayer> the thumbnail fooled me :P
<Riddell> shadeslayer: it's got two panels running if you look closely at the bottom right you can see the second behind the first
<shadeslayer> yeah
<Riddell> shadeslayer: so recipies build twice? once for the recipie and once for the package?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yeah, it first builds the source, and then launchpad builds the binaries
<Riddell> hmm, I didn't realise that
<Riddell> shadeslayer: okay I'll sit back and wait for your ISO and then it's good to release
<sgclark> Riddell: I can't for the life of me get requestsync to work, I threw gwenview in https://launchpad.net/~scarlett-7/+archive/kubuntu-ppa
<shadeslayer> Riddell: poke someone to rescore https://code.launchpad.net/~neon/+recipe/project-neon5-runtime
<shadeslayer> or
<shadeslayer> hm
 * sgclark out for a bit
<shadeslayer> Riddell: kicked off ISO build
<shadeslayer> lets see if it works
<Riddell> shadeslayer: oh?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yeah, I manually added it to the pkg set on the server
<shadeslayer> I'd rather not wait an hour for the pkg to build and then another 30 minutes for the ISO to build
<shadeslayer> too annoying
<soee> plasma-next is a bit liek next* android :D 
<soee> http://tech.wp.pl/kat,1009781,title,Android-45-bedzie-plaski-znaczy-tez-ze-brzydki,wid,16540966,wiadomosc.html
<Quintasan> shit
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Can you browse your Android device via kdeconnect?
<Quintasan> bloody hell
<Riddell> ?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: if you're implying that's broken, then Albert specifically told me he will be disabling that for 0.5
<shadeslayer> or whatever we have in trusty
<Quintasan> I do believe we forgot to enable something
<Quintasan> http://wklej.org/id/1361108
<Quintasan> There is apparently no KIO in Dolphin for that
<Quintasan> 0.5.1 is in Trusty
<Quintasan> Riddell, shadeslayer: If it was disabled in 0.5 then we clearly should not install the Share files plugin
<Quintasan> Share and receive*
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://paste.kde.org/pjlkexb9b
<shadeslayer> valgrind output you requested earlier
<Quintasan> shadeslayer, Riddell: TBH if we can't make it work then we should disable it
<ovidiu-florin> how can I show you guys something without making it public to the whole world?
<yofel> put it somewhere that's password protected and PM us the password?
<shadeslayer> create random channel, send channel name to people you want to show $COOL_THING ?
<ovidiu-florin> Etriaph: ping
<Etriaph> ovidiu-florin: Hi there.
<ovidiu-florin> hey
<ovidiu-florin> any feedback from the theme developers?
<Etriaph> ovidiu-florin: Not a peep.  Working on a layout for team members atm.
<ovidiu-florin> great
<Etriaph> ovidiu-florin: I think it would be best to use Pods CMS (http://pods.io/) for team members.
<ovidiu-florin> I'll do the sym links tomorrow
<Etriaph> We can create a team member content type and simply add team members into that custom directory; working on a layout now for both the directory and individual team member profiles.
<ovidiu-florin> I'm a bit hesitant to install plugins that do more than one thing
<ovidiu-florin> also plugins that alter some core functionality
<valorie> jellyfish/apachelogger: old trello doc board closed
<valorie> Riddell: I can help moderate k-devel as well
<valorie> my listadmin is humming already
<Riddell> valorie: awooga
<Etriaph> ovidiu-florin: Pods is a stable and mature plugin.  We can manuall manage the page that displays team members if we want, but keeping it current means a lot of manual editing over time.
<Etriaph> ovidiu-florin: Using pods gives more control and maintainability for future maintainers
<ovidiu-florin> I don't dissagree
<Etriaph> Just trying to provide a best-fits solution, it's in my nature. :)
<ovidiu-florin> but that means more complex of a website, wich in turn means more things to take care of
<ovidiu-florin> and to be carefull not to break
<ovidiu-florin> + a new maintaner would already know HTML/CSS
<ovidiu-florin> but to know this plugin, is not very likely
<ovidiu-florin> usually people are resistant to new stuff
<ovidiu-florin> I'll take a closer look at this plugin and test it myself before I can say something about it
<Etriaph> OK
<Etriaph> ovidiu-florin: I've used Pods quite a bit in the past when an existing plugin didn't provide a best fit.  Essentially it allows you to delegate management of information to specific users.  So I could delegate the team management to one user and that's all they'll have access to in WordPress.
<ovidiu-florin> that sounds nice
<Etriaph> ovidiu-florin: Try it out, it's a great addition to WordPress.
<Etriaph> ovidiu-florin: If you still have that hosts entry for kubuntu.dev, change the IP to 99.224.66.135
<Etriaph> ovidiu-florin: I have a login setup for you so you can see what I was talking about.
<Etriaph> ovidiu-florin: Whenever you're ready to receive creds lemme know
<valorie> fiddlesticks, I missed Scarlett
<valorie> does anybody know a round figure in dollars for the bus Vienna<->Brno?
<valorie> or euros
<valorie> I decided I will apply to Canonical this time before asking the e.V. to sponsor me
#kubuntu-devel 2014-05-14
<dodger> valorie: from what some of my czech colleagues were saying that should be around 35 euros depending on which stations you leave from and go to
<valorie> thanks, dodger
<valorie> effing flash in chrome slowed my whole box to a crawl, so I had to quit
<valorie> the day of a flash update it always seems to be squiffy
<valorie> and the bus website itself was what caused the problem I think
<valorie> seems best to fly to Vienna and take the bus from there, rather than trying to fly into brno itself
<ScottK> We didn't talk about Qt5 5.2 or 5.3 for this cycle. 
<dodger> valorie: are you looking at this one for the bus?
<dodger> http://czech-transport.com/index.php?id=12755
<valorie> no, it was different page
<valorie> student something
<valorie> looks like the same bus though
<dodger> there's also a train from vienna to brno, which is probably quicker and more comfortable
<valorie> hmmm, people say that the bus is better because of wifi?
<dodger> yeah, there is the wifi situaiton
<dodger> but even on the bus you only get wifi during the travel time in the czech republic, according to the website
<valorie> anyway, I don't have to decide now
<valorie> I just wanted to ask Canonical for the money
<valorie> now I've sent the form, so thank you for the information
<dodger> let me know if they do it
<valorie> cool
<dodger> if not, i'll be happy to pitch in and sponsor you for the bus or train ticket :)
<valorie> now to find someone I know in Vienna
<valorie> to hang out with for a day or so
<valorie> aren't you sweet!
<valorie> dodger: do you live in the Czech Rep. ?
<dodger> no, I'm originally from Germany, but live in California
<dodger> until next week, which is when I'm moving to North Carolina
<valorie> wow, that will be a culture change!
<valorie> weather change, too
<dodger> a bit, yes :P 
<dodger> i've lived in texas and florida before, so i'm familiar with both culture and weather :P
<valorie> do you live in SoCal, or in the north?
<ScottK> Fewer earthquakes though. 
<dodger> about 35 miles north of san francisco, close to santa rosa
<valorie> oh, pretty
<valorie> ScottK: so true
<dodger> love the area... leaving makes me a bit sad
<dodger> but i'll take a 5% salary hike combined with a 40% reduction in cost of living
<valorie> whole left coast is gonna shake right into the ocean one of these millenia
<valorie> oh, well worth it then!
<dodger> yeah, i'm moving for a job... i think it's worth it just because of the new employer
<dodger> although i'm not looking forward to moving per se, hate doing that
<valorie> ah, I like moving
<valorie> but then I've not done it often
<dodger> i like the sort of personal adventure part of it
<valorie> chance for a fresh start, with fresh paint
<valorie> good time to pitch extra belongings, etc.
<dodger> but loathe the logistics
<dodger> i've moved 7 times over the last 14 years... i'm about ready to stop
<valorie> yes, it's a bit of a pain
<dodger> oh ain't it true! it's amazing how much unnecessary stuff we accumulated over a few years
<valorie> I've only moved 5 times total
<valorie> trying to slim down the stuff in this house to make the next move easier, if it ever happens
<dodger> the worst is packing everything and then not knowing where stuff is
<valorie> write on every box!
<dodger> luckily this time a bunch of people will just show up, pack everything, ship it, and unpack it again
<valorie> oh nice
<dodger> can't tell you how happy i am about that part :P
<valorie> I've never had professional help, but it does sound much more worry-free
<dodger> there's always the time after when you've got 80% of the stuff unpacked and are left with 30 boxes, none of which get unpacked for two years
<valorie> oh god yes
<dodger> i say  if we haven't looked at it for two years, it might as well just disappear
<valorie> right, and that "30 boxes" is what I want to unload NOW
<valorie> so it never has to be moved anywhere but Value Village or the dump
<valorie> ok, I need to get afk and walk for a bit
<valorie> good to talk with you dodger, and thanks for the help and generous offer
<dodger> enjoy your walk, and let me know - i meant it
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Still needs some kind of "here's now you test it" in the libkscreen SRU.
<soee> good morning
<lordievader> Good morning.
<soee> good morning lordievader
<lordievader> Hey soee, how are you?
<soee> lordievader: im fine, second rainy day here in PL though :) how are you ?
<lordievader> Doing all right :)
<soee> :)
<jussi> o/
<lordievader> Hey jussi, how are you doing?
<jussi> lordievader: alive...
<valorie> more {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}} for jussi
<valorie> alive does beat the alternative
<valorie> just remember that
<lordievader> It starts with being alive ;)
<valorie> it does
<shadeslayer> ScottK: re libkscreen done
<shadeslayer> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libkscreen/+bug/1319084
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1319084 in libkscreen (Ubuntu Trusty) "Please update libkscreen to 1.0.4" [Undecided,New]
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I don't see a plasma 5 release yet :)
<Riddell> shadeslayer: you don't? where are you looking?
<Riddell> http://dot.kde.org/2014/05/13/plasma-next-beta-ready-testing
<Riddell> http://kde.org/announcements/announce-frameworks5-beta1.php
<shadeslayer> second one still has double panels?
<Riddell> wait, I mean http://kde.org/announcements/announce-plasma-next-beta1.php
<Riddell> no double panels on that
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://kde.org/announcements/plasma-next-beta/ss-wallies.png
<shadeslayer> double panel
<Riddell> hmm
<Riddell> shadeslayer: press F5
<shadeslayer> cheers :)
<soee> this beta is/will be somehow available for kubuntu through ppa ?
<Riddell> soee: yep, it's going into the experimental PPA, still lots of work to be done though
<soee> ah thought so, is it buggy atm or usable ?
<Riddell> both I'd say
<soee> ok good to know ;) thank you
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Thanks.  Accepted.
<sgclark> where are these merges suppose to go?
<Riddell> sgclark: into the ubuntu archive
<sgclark> requestsync hates me
<Riddell> sgclark: so if you have a merged package just pass it onto someone who can check and upload it
<sgclark> so the kubuntu version is newer, it complains that that version does not exist in sid
<sgclark> Riddell: gwenview https://launchpad.net/~scarlett-7/+archive/kubuntu-ppa
<ScottK> Riddell: Do we want to push for Qt 5.3 in Utopic?  We forgot to discuss on the call (at least when I was there).
<sgclark> Riddell: also libksysguard and kinfocenter are ready for you in bzr
<Riddell> ScottK: yes we do, I was taking that as assumed
<Riddell> sgclark: lovely, I uploaded  and kinfocenter yesterday
<ScottK> We'll probably need to wrestle Canonical over it.
<ScottK> I'll write a mail.
<sgclark> Riddell: I set up another computer for packaging, so I will work on one of each again
<Riddell> ScottK: do they not want it?
<ScottK> Don't know for sure.
<ScottK> The were reluctant upgraders last time.
<rawi> Hi, folks, just coming from #kubuntu to you, the devs, with a big problem
<rawi> I'm on kubuntu 14.04 with kde-ppa and backports enabled
<rawi> I got today almost the whole kde updated
<rawi> after that I'm not able any more to copy/paste a file to a mounted samba share, neider with Krusader, nor Dolphin, nor Konqueror
<Riddell> yofel: ↑
<shadeslayer> Riddell: actually not in the archive
<shadeslayer> re mrege
<shadeslayer> Riddell: because I thought we wanted to wait for 4.13.80
<yofel> I don't remember touching anything related to samba
<rawi> I see the Share listings, I can open und edit files and I can even create new files with rightklick+Neew_File
<yofel> lets see if I can mount something here
<rawi> trying to copy/paste files gives error "Disk full"
<rawi> and Krusader shows above the panel Mt.Man: working...
<rawi> like here http://imagebin.org/310804
<alket> why did you switch from rekonq to firefox ? 
<yofel> hm, copying to and from smb:// works for me here
<yofel> alket: mostly because qtwebkit (which is used by rekonq) is a security support nightmare
<rawi> oh, I usualy mount the shares befor from commandline
<yofel> ok, I have that to, let me check
<yofel> *too
<Riddell> shadeslayer: what's not in the archive?
<alket> yofel: thank you , firefox crashes for me often , but in rekonq seems many things don't work like adblock etc.
<alket> what about konqueror ? is it any good ?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: the merges, please don't push them to the archive just yet
<alket> from security side ?
<shadeslayer> alket: hah, probably worse than qtwebkit
<shadeslayer> Riddell: the idea was to wait for 4.13.80
<alket> so any good KDE web browser ?
<yofel> rawi: there we go, error
<shadeslayer> none that I am aware of
<Riddell> shadeslayer: wait until 4.13.80 before doing any merges? I thought you wanted to do all the merges before 4.14 alphas
<shadeslayer> Riddell: wait till 4.13.80 to do uploads
<rawi> yofel: I just tryed with direct protocol smb:// and it works that way
<Riddell> shadeslayer: so you want to merge it in bzr but not upload? why?
<rawi> only not if the shares were already mounted before
<yofel> right, here too, lets see if the logs tell anything
<ScottK> alket: We decided having a browser with reasonable security support was more important than having a KDE based browser.  There are zero choices that are both.
<alket> ok , thank you all 
<yofel>  29 13:51:26 dolphin(9005)/kio (KIOJob)^[[0;34m KIO::CopyJobPrivate::statCurrentSrc^[[0m: Stating finished. To copy: 125920 , available: 0
<yofel> looks like kio is doing something wrong
<rawi> yofel: sorry, this is a bit to high for me, but I'm glad that you could see it
<shadeslayer> yofel: mind sending it upstream if you can reproduce it?
<yofel> shadeslayer: I'm already looking though b.k.o
<shadeslayer> cheerio
<ScottK> Riddell: Mail sent re Qt5 5.3.  Let's see what people say.  It may turn out to be easy.
<shadeslayer> kubotu: newversion kdeconnect 0.5.2
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1319365
<shadeslayer> argh :(
<shadeslayer> kdeconnect_0.5.2-0ubuntu1_source.changes rejected
<rawi> yofel: is anything I could help with in the kio issue?
<yofel> I don't think so, I'll give you the report after I'm done filing it if you have anything to add
<rawi> yofel: thank you very much!
<yofel> rawi: kde 334761
<ubottu> KDE bug 334761 in general "Can't copy a file to a manually mounted samba directory in dolphin" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=334761
<rawi> yofel: would it help to say, that the same is happening in Krusader and Konqueror as well? Probably not, because is the same infrastructure...
<yofel> well, won't hurt if you do, but I would assume they all use kio
<rawi> thanks again
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://people.ubuntu.com/~rohangarg/upload/kdeconnect/trusty/kdeconnect_0.5.2-0ubuntu0.1.dsc && http://people.ubuntu.com/~rohangarg/upload/kdeconnect/utopic/kdeconnect_0.5.2-0ubuntu1.dsc
<shadeslayer> plz
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: apply for motu
<shadeslayer> plzzzz
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: apply for motu
<shadeslayer> ScottK: ^^ plz
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> won't work
<apachelogger> don't
<shadeslayer> who's going to approve then :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: apply for motu
<shadeslayer> Riddell: plzz ^^
<apachelogger> don't
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: apply for motu
<shadeslayer> won't become one in 1 hour
<apachelogger> if you apply for motu now, I may feel more like uploading that package
<shadeslayer> I shall apply tomorrow?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> now
<Riddell> shadeslayer: what what?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I'll have to write a wiki page ufff
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: how about I do this when I have time tomorrow
<shadeslayer> I'd rather be packaging sddm for neon now :P
<shadeslayer> ohm
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: plus, I've missed the 1 week window for the meeting on the 19th
<apachelogger> I am sure you can ask nicely
<shadeslayer> rawi: fwiw imagebin is on the badware blacklist
<rawi> shadeslayer: sorry, I'm new to IRC and that's what ubottu in #kubuntu recomended to me...
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ktp-contact-list/+bug/1319085
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1319085 in ktp-contact-list (Ubuntu Trusty) "KTP Contactlist crashes when mission-control is not running and a user tries to add a friend" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<shadeslayer> could someone check if that's fixed in trusty for them ^^
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ^^
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: dude, did you see the amarok valgrind I sent you yesterday
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I did not because the paste was deleted
<apachelogger> ALSO I remembered that I saw this crash too
<shadeslayer> :O
<apachelogger> it's fairly reproducible when quickly switching through equalizer presets
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://paste.kde.org/phfkfgjhg
<apachelogger> considering it doesn't crash with gst0.10 I'd say it is a gst bug, OTOH gst could also fall apart because pgst is shit
<apachelogger> dem debug symbols
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yeah, afaict there's nothing in there about pgst, however, could be that pgst is being mental
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: the grind looks useless
<shadeslayer> needs debug symbols?
<apachelogger> no, I don't see where it crashes
<apachelogger> plus it does not list any bogus mem access, whereas one of the pastes was talking about writing to unalloced memory or some such business
<apachelogger> generally I guess it would help the grinding to turn off all amarok scripts though
<apachelogger> (that way the qtscript rubbish should be less or gone complete)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: line 855
<shadeslayer>  Address 0x384bd000 is not stack'd, malloc'd or (recently) free'd
<shadeslayer> bogus mem access right there?
<apachelogger> that's in qtscript though
<apachelogger> plus that seems to be normal
<shadeslayer> well it crashes shortly afterwards, which is why I thought that's what you were looking for
<apachelogger> it's not impossible
<apachelogger> that would be a different crash then though
<shadeslayer> right
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: so what else do you need
<apachelogger> as I said, grinding without scripts would help
<shadeslayer> disable amarok scripts
<shadeslayer> anything else?
<apachelogger> a backtrace from the grinded crash xD
<apachelogger> because that grind suggests another bt
 * shadeslayer will ask the user who can reproduce the crash reliably to join here :P
<apachelogger> they should just file a flipping bug report
<shadeslayer> on bugs.kde.org?
<apachelogger> I guess
<apachelogger> the endless pit of pgst is not really cared for \o/
<shadeslayer> I need to figure out what to do with the bugzilla for pgst
<shadeslayer> flipping mental it is
<apachelogger> someone shoudl rewrite pgst in ruby
 * shadeslayer would rather everyone just use Qt MM
<apachelogger> because that makes gstreamer less crashy? :P
<shadeslayer> DarthFrog: ok, please provide a valgrind log with amarok scripts disabled here, or just report a bug on bugs.kde.org
<DarthFrog> shadeslayer:  so that would be "valgrind amarok  2>output.txt"?
<shadeslayer> yeah
<apachelogger> --nofork
<shadeslayer> ^^
<apachelogger> no, I mean you need to run amarok with --nofork
<DarthFrog> so "valgrind amarok --nofork"?
<DarthFrog> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7462937/
<DarthFrog> Amarok didn't launch, only that output.
<apachelogger> DarthFrog: it's already running, you need to quit it and then run valgrind
<DarthFrog> apachelogger:  Please give me the sequence of commands that I would enter at the console.
<DarthFrog> I killed the existing amarok instance and am running "valgrind amarok --nofork 2>out.txt".
<DarthFrog> Nothing.  No return to the command prompt, no amarok window.
<shadeslayer> probably going to take a while
<DarthFrog> shadeslayer: No, it just launched to the systray. :-) 
<DarthFrog> However, now using the equaliser doesn't crash it.  I did turn off all scripts. 
<apachelogger> I guess it could be a qtscript issue after all then
<DarthFrog> Oh lovely.  Now restarting Amarok crashed my session, kicking me back to the display manager login screen. :-(
<DarthFrog> I'm re-enabling scripts, one at a time.
<DarthFrog> That one did it! 
<DarthFrog> (amarok:24283): GStreamer-CRITICAL **: write map requested on non-writable buffer
<DarthFrog> The BBC Radio Streams is at least one of the guilty parties.
<DarthFrog> at least, it is with Script Console and Lyrics enabled.
<DarthFrog> LyricWiki, I mean.
<DarthFrog> Hmm, not so quick there.  It still crashes after disabling the BBC script.
<DarthFrog> All scripts disabled and it still crashes.  
<kdeuser56> yofel: Do you recommend using the neon iso or will the normal isos together with the neon ppa do as well?
<kdeuser56> (in order to get plasma next)
<yofel> the iso should provide a better experience as restarting the session on live is a pain
<yofel> shadeslayer will know more
<kdeuser56> I did not understand your first sentence
<kdeuser56> session on live = session on neon live cd?
<kdeuser56> yofel: the iso ... which iso? :D
<yofel> well, != obviously as plasma next is not plasma current
<kdeuser56> am I drunk?  ... I do not get you at all sorry
<kdeuser56> of course I know that the utopic daily iso ships current plasma while the neon iso ships plasma next
<kdeuser56> you said restarting a session is a pain ... where is it a pain?
<kdeuser56> My initial question was the following: I want to use plasma next in production, but I want my system to be based on uptopic and not on trusty, so I am thinking of adding the neon ppa to utopic ... what I wanted to know was if that will end in a mess so that I should probably use the neon isos?
<apachelogger> neon5 doesn't support utopic
<kdeuser56> oh okay ... pitty :-(
<kdeuser56> the current neon iso lags extremly on nouveau for me ... repaint issues all the time ... now the question is, if its kwin or plasma next ...
<mgraesslin> kdeuser56: use nvidia
<kdeuser56> mgraesslin: the blob? 
<mgraesslin> yes
<kdeuser56> is the nouveau performance regression a known issue?
<kdeuser56> mgraesslin: or do you just recommend me to try it with the blob and see if the problem persists? 
<mgraesslin> we (kwin devs) do not recommend to use nouveau
<kdeuser56> in general? 
<kdeuser56> for kwin4 everything is fine with nouveau
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7463252/
<shadeslayer> ScottK: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7463274/
<shadeslayer> better?
<sgclark> Riddell: or shadeslayer: amor merge https://launchpad.net/~scarlett-7/+archive/kubuntu-ppa/+packages
<sgclark> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7463301/
<Riddell> sgclark: binary-without-manpage we can ignore (it's debian policy but we're not too fussed about it in ubuntu)
<Riddell> sgclark: and the kdeinit ones I know needs to be fixed, dh_movelibkdeinit needs adapted for kdeinit5 but live with it for now
<Riddell> shadeslayer: so what was that about not uploading merges? surely we should upload merges now, the issue I've always been worried about is trying to merge at the same time as updating to the new version which is excessively complex
<Riddell> agateau: on https://code.launchpad.net/~agateau/ubiquity/kde-fix-keyboard-selection-glitch/+merge/218569 I'm afraid I don't understand the problem, it seems to work ok with keyboard navigation, and I don't see any difference after applying your patch
<Etriaph> What TZ is ovidiu-florin in?
<Riddell> Etriaph: UTC+3
<Etriaph> Riddell: Ah, OK
<shadeslayer> Riddell: <yofel> well, as I told you, we'll have to bump breaks/replaces when we do a new version, so going straight to << 4.13.80 would be easiest
<agateau> Riddell: you can reproduce the bug by selecting a keyboard layout with the keyboard, then pressing the down arrow key
<yofel> well, I don't mind either way, but if we upload now we'll break the dev release upgrade for anyone that's running 4.13.1 in trusty right now
<agateau> Riddell: it should select the next layout and immediatly come back to the previous one
<yofel> and I don't see how that's complex, it's 2 different work items
<yofel> you don't do both at the same time
 * yofel throws keyboards at joomla in the meantime
<shadeslayer> joomla .. hahaha
<shadeslayer> Riddell: can you upload kdeconnect for me
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://people.ubuntu.com/~rohangarg/upload/kdeconnect/trusty/kdeconnect_0.5.2-0ubuntu0.1.dsc && http://people.ubuntu.com/~rohangarg/upload/kdeconnect/utopic/kdeconnect_0.5.2-0ubuntu1.dsc
<shadeslayer> sgclark: you dropped the dbg package?
<sgclark> not me personally, perhaps debian did? Still  not confident on merges
<sgclark> shadeslayer ^
<shadeslayer> right debian doesn't have the dbg package, but the question is, do we want to drop it?
 * Etriaph is a fan of dbg packages
<sgclark> I am guessing no? so do I add those back in all the packages and add to remeaing changes? I did not realize they do not have those.
<sgclark> shadeslayer ^
<Riddell> shadeslayer: we don't want it if debian doesn't have it
<sgclark> how many bugs can a floating ball of sunshine have? :)
<Etriaph> It depends on how many programmers it took to build the floating ball of sunshine :)
<sgclark> lol
<Riddell> amor is a work of programmatic perfection
<Etriaph> The most amazing code, in any language, I ever read, is Rails.
<Riddell> cor, ubuntu forking itself https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-release/2014-May/002859.html
<Riddell> not unlike kubuntu I guess :)
<shadeslayer> my thoughts exactly
<Riddell> they stole our idea!
<shadeslayer> my thoughts exactly
<sgclark> ok so, what is the verdict on dbg package
<shadeslayer> *shrug* drop it
<Riddell> in merges, if in doubt: follow debian
<shadeslayer> it's fine
<shadeslayer> Riddell: kdeconnect uploaded ? :P
<Etriaph> Would someone still be able to produce the bugging symbols from the source package?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: also, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdeconnect/+bug/1319365 < please accept nominations
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1319365 in kdeconnect (Ubuntu) "Please update kdeconnect to 0.5.2" [Undecided,New]
<Etriaph> Just curious as to how this is put together.
<shadeslayer> Etriaph: my guess would be that LP creates dbgsym packages
 * Etriaph nods.
<Riddell> shadeslayer: is there a MRE for kdeconnect? or how do you plan to get it into trusty?
<BluesKaj> yeah Unity8 sounds too much like MS desktop clone
<shadeslayer> Riddell: well, talked to upstream and checked the diff, code has some new features, but cmake isn't installing those things
<shadeslayer> so we're good
<shadeslayer> everything else is bug fixes
<shadeslayer> so it should be fine?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I'll let you fight that out with the archive admins then :)
<shadeslayer> :)
<Riddell> shadeslayer: uploaded!
<shadeslayer> thx
<Riddell> on merges I think we can do a mass update of breaks/replaces/conflicts if that's what is needed
<Riddell> I don't think we should wait for merges, get them over with quickly is best
<Riddell> shadeslayer: will you look at sgclark's merges or shall I?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: please go through them
<Riddell> shadeslayer: do you know what you need to do to get permissions to nominate bugs for series?
<Riddell> that seems like a slightly weird thing to restrict
<Riddell> would applying for MOTU help?
<yofel> bug control can noimnate IIRC, any dev with upload permissions can then accept the task
<Riddell> yep, so apply for MOTU shadeslayer!
<Riddell> sgclark: looking at amor I think you can drop both those changes
<Riddell> sgclark: the exact versions in build-deps doesn't matter too much for kde depends as long as kde-sc-dev-latest is updated (which I see it isn't)
<Riddell> sgclark: and installing a manpage with .install rather than with .manpages might be mildly less elegant but makes no real difference
<Riddell> and it's always best to remove any changes compared to debian where there's no real advantage (make them do all the work so we don't have to)
<Riddell> alas we can't sync it as there's no 4.13 package in debian
<Riddell> sgclark: so yeah, no changes need kept there
<Riddell> sgclark: gwenview same thing, just keep the debian build-dep versions
<Riddell> sgclark: also your changelog entry should mention that we add kubuntu_install_kipi_plugins.patch
<sgclark> Riddell: yes I am a bit confused as most of these I am doing , we are at 4.13 and they are at 4.12
<Riddell> sgclark: right, which means we can't just simply sync the packages, but we can still drop any unnecessary changes
<sgclark> ok
<Riddell> sgclark: for membership, go for it, write yourself a wee wiki page then make a doodle poll with some dates and times on it so we can get a meeting of kubuntu council
<sgclark> ok ty
<sgclark> Riddell: ok so if debian has a newer version than we have in depends, I do what?
<Riddell> sgclark: just stick with whatever debian has unless there's a reason not to
<Riddell> stick with the newer version if that's what they have yes
<sgclark> I can't build it because that version is not yet in kubuntu
<Riddell> ah well there's an issue :)
<Riddell> sgclark: what's the package?
<sgclark> kde-sc-dev-latest they have -v 4:4.12
<Riddell> ah hah, so we need kde-sc-dev-latest merged
<sgclark> ok
<sgclark> want me to try that?
<Riddell> sgclark: take it on if you want to yes
<sgclark> on it
<Riddell> I quite forget what the delta is in that
<Riddell> we can't rely on kde-sc-dev-latest to bring in the latest versions as debian do because launchpad is a bit crap at knowing when to set off a rebuild in that case, but for merges I don't think that's important, it's only an issue when doing a KDE SC mass upload
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yeah will do tomorrow
 * Riddell out for a few hours
<shadeslayer> Riddell: btw do you think we should send out a similar request as the Unity 8 flavor ?
<sgclark> Can anyone tell me if this still stand true for kde-sc-dev-latest: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7463828/
<sgclark> and this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7463837/
<TheFakeazneD525> will Kubu 14.10 ship with KDE SC KF5 KDE5 5 or whatever it's called?
<sgclark> pretty sure that is still in discussion
<shadeslayer> TheFakeazneD525: probably as a separate ISO
<TheFakeazneD525> Hmm, another question
<TheFakeazneD525> KDE now has the Oxygen font, will Kubu ship with that in the future?
<apachelogger> probably on a separate ISO
<TheFakeazneD525> ah, thanks for clearing this up
<TheFakeazneD525> take care guys~
<ScottK> shadeslayer: What's a "KDE desktop"?
<ScottK> Also baloo should not be a user facing thing.
<ScottK> shadeslayer: This kdeconnnect release is not a bugfix release.
<ScottK> Did we ever explicitly include kdeconnect in our MRE?
<shadeslayer> ScottK: re kdeconnect MRE not that I know of, no, and can you give me a reason why it's not a bugfix release?
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Did you look at the diff?  New cli capability.
<ScottK> Definitely not bugfix.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: not installed anywhere
 * shadeslayer double checks
<shadeslayer> argh, my internets is so slow :/
<shadeslayer> ScottK: okay, I was wrong, so, if I remove the kdeconnect-cli binary, what other problems would there be?
<shadeslayer> should be relatively easy to do that
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Since there's no MRE for this, please go through the rest and figure out what fixes actual bugs.
<shadeslayer> roger, looking through https://launchpadlibrarian.net/175544677/changelog
<ScottK> I think it'd be more sensible to do a patch update to the current version then do the new version with stuff wripped out.
<ScottK> You'll need to review the diff in detail too.
<shadeslayer> ofcourse
<shadeslayer> ScottK: actually this is weird
<shadeslayer> commit log talks about disabling it
<ScottK> Didn't look disabled when I looked at the diff.
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> talking to upstream now
<ScottK> In any case the fact that it's there tells me they don't have a release strategy that's compatible with MRE.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: roger, I'll talk to upstream and sort it out
<shadeslayer> thanks
<ScottK> shadeslayer: You might point them to http://techbase.kde.org/Policies/Minor_Point_Release_Policy for a good example of what to follow.
<ScottK> Of course it'd be nice if KDE itself hadn't abandoned that for KF5.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: passed on to upstream, he's fixing the tarball
<ScottK> Please he gives it a new number.
<yofel> ... by not appending -1 or so
<ScottK> shadeslayer: 0.5.2 is already used in the archive, so how about 0.5.1.1.
<shadeslayer> or 5.2.1
<shadeslayer> *0.5.2.1
<shadeslayer> ScottK: ^^
<ScottK> Then you upload that to uptopic too.
<ScottK> That'd be fine.
<shadeslayer> yeah, was going to do that
<ScottK> May as well doe 0.5.3 at that point though.
<ScottK> Instead of a PPA for Plasma 5, could we just do something like this: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-release/2014-May/002859.html
<yofel> wasn't the reason for the PPA easier updatability? Otherwise that's pretty  much what we're trying to do
<ScottK> Will we care about post-release updates?
<shadeslayer> if we don't want to give a bad rep, yes
<ScottK> We can get an FFe all the way up to release.
<shadeslayer> and a faster release cycle is why we wanted to use a PPA AFAIK
<ScottK> You probably won't be able to keep updating anyway.
<ScottK> KF5 will keep updating and P5 will use stuff from the new KF5.
<soee> driver manager after installing 337 http://wstaw.org/m/2014/05/14/driver_manager.jpg
<shadeslayer> 0.i
<shadeslayer> 0.o
<shadeslayer> that's still happening?
<soee> but with xorg edgers ppa
<soee> i had all fine, than i installed 337 and this showed up, after list refresh i have one list again as it should be
<soee> and 337 marked as installed
<soee> brb reboot
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ^^
<shadeslayer> ScottK: not necessarily
<shadeslayer> ScottK: though I reckon there might be problems which are fixed in KF5 and then cause issues in PN5
<ScottK> shadeslayer: There is zero indication that upstream really cares about distros in their release policy.  So I think it's safe to assume at this point we'll get screwed.
<soee> back
<ScottK> As nearly as I can tell every single distro pushed back on the KF5 release plan and the most it got in feedback is maybe we should make some stable branches.
<ScottK> If they want stuff to get updated, then they ought to release stuff we can update with.
#kubuntu-devel 2014-05-15
<kubotu> ::runtime-bugs:: [1317115] language kcm doesn't write env setup script @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1317115 (by Tim Edwards)
<jussi> agateau: so about the shirts - what sizes did you want? 
<lordievader> Good morning.
<yofel> moin
<agateau> jussi: I would have loved to have a male-L size, but it seems it is not possible
<agateau> jussi: going to ask the organizer
<jussi> agateau: yeah, unfortunately male L sells the best - I always order more of those, but still, obviously not enough
<agateau> heh
<agateau> Do we have other goodies, maybe? Mugs or things like that?
<jussi> agateau: to attract more women, you might want to ask him if he wants to have a first 3 ladies get a free shirt or something also ?
<jussi> nothing at the moment
<agateau> jussi: can you give me the link to the shop again? sorry, can't find it anymore
<jussi> agateau: in topic... :)
<agateau> oh
<agateau> jussi: also, kubuntu.org should have this link as well
<jussi> I thought we put it there...
<jussi> oh its there in an article... Riddell, can we add the shop link properly to kubuntu.org ?
<Riddell> jussi: I can try
<Riddell> scary e-mail du jour! http://paste.kde.org/pp13lm83e
<valorie> chrootkit!
<valorie> you really get 'em, Riddell
<agateau> Riddell: ah! finally your evil master plan is revealed!
<Peace-> agateau: are you developing  menubar ?
<Peace-> i mean the plasmoid ?
<agateau> Peace-: not for the last two or three years
<Peace-> agateau: in krita there are problems sometimes it doesn't show all the menu , and in firefox it's a pain
<agateau> Peace-: I do not maintain it anymore, sorry. The new maintainer is Cédric Bellegarde ( https://launchpad.net/~gnumdk )
<Peace-> agateau: well thankyou anyway :)
<soee> Peace-: and in Thunderbird :)
<Peace-> soee: i don't use thunderbird :P 
<Peace->  anyway i will try to contact him 
<yofel> tbird will have the same issues as firefox
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://people.ubuntu.com/~rohangarg/upload/kdeconnect/utopic/kdeconnect_0.5.2.1-0ubuntu1.dsc
<shadeslayer> Riddell: can you upload plz
<Riddell> gosh a new release already?
<Riddell> no kio or cli?
<Riddell> uploaded!
<Riddell> shadeslayer: if you see the kdeconnect dude could you ask him to put in remote control features for dragon/vlc/PMC?  I have this lovely new home cinema setup that is spoilt by the laptop being out of read and having to stand up to pause what I'm watching :)
<shadeslayer> doesn't it already have those things?
<shadeslayer> I could control spotify
<Riddell> right, which is music, through mpris
<Riddell> but I don't think there's an equivalent standard interface for video
<Riddell> maybe there is an I just haven't tried it
<shadeslayer> vlc does mpris I think
<shadeslayer> org.mpris.MediaPlayer2.vlc
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ^^
<Riddell> can you remember why we didn't include kdeconnect on the ISO?
<shadeslayer> no space? :P
<Riddell> genius, it does work with dragon and vlc, I just didn't try it
<Riddell> I can now watch game of thrones in comfort
<Riddell> err I mean, I can now watch Pedro Almodovar films to practice my spanish in comfort
<shadeslayer> riiight that
<shadeslayer> :P
<Riddell> on installing ksysguard from plasma next..
<Riddell>  trying to overwrite '/usr/share/locale/en_GB/LC_MESSAGES/processcore.mo', which is also in package kde-l10n-engb 4:4.13.0-0ubuntu1
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://people.ubuntu.com/~rohangarg/upload/kdeconnect/trusty/kdeconnect_0.5.2.1-0ubuntu0.1.dsc
<Riddell> I guess I need to update those langpacks
<Riddell> shadeslayer: did you argue with archive admins about how it would get in?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: for trusty
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yes, AFAICT it's only bug fixes
<shadeslayer> there's some new code, but that's disabled in CMake
<shadeslayer> the kde-cli app appears in the diff, but discounting that, everything looks like a bug fix to me
<Riddell> shadeslayer: uploaded!
<shadeslayer> cheers
<shadeslayer> ScottK: ^^ please review
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: apply for motu
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: will do today
<shadeslayer> in the evening
<shadeslayer> I hate paperwork
<shadeslayer> so boring
<shadeslayer> actually, I have kio hacking scheduled then
<shadeslayer> hm
<shadeslayer> paperwork vs kio
<shadeslayer> ^^ such a difficult choice
<Riddell> what needs hacking in kio?
<shadeslayer> deprecated calls to stuff
<shadeslayer> yesterday was a good day, not a single crash reported
<shadeslayer> hurray
<Riddell> ** please take seele's notifications survey http://www.surveygizmo.com/s3/1655301/Desktop-Notification-Survey-Open-Source
<Riddell> easy enough to do, just wait for a notification and answer some questions about it
<yofel> "I have notifications because they steal my keyboard focus every time", end of my opinion
<yofel> erm
<yofel> that was supposed to be 'I hate...'
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<Riddell> I've never had it steal focus from me
<jussi> another notifications survey?  Ive done like 5 of them in the last 2 years...
<Riddell> yeah but this one is cooler
<yofel> yeah, seems to only be me, but I'm clueless why it's doing that
<Riddell> jussi: link added http://www.kubuntu.org/
<apachelogger> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cc8JT4A7Sp4
<Riddell> tasty
<apachelogger> my heart be broken
<sgclark> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7467873/
<Riddell> sgclark: hmm, I'm not sure what's breaking about that
<Riddell> sgclark: sorry I'm about to leave, nudge someone else
<sgclark> ok
<shadeslayer> ../kdepim/debian/knotes.install
<shadeslayer> 8:usr/lib/libnoteshared.so
<shadeslayer> whai?!
<sgclark> shadeslayer: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7467873/ ? I guess the real question is how to create that version shortcut?
<shadeslayer> huh
<shadeslayer> what
<sgclark> the build fails as it does not understand the debian shortcut in the paste
<shadeslayer> I was trying to wrap head around why the notes plasmoid ships a dev so symlink
 * shadeslayer wonders who to blame
<sgclark> yeah dunno, Riddle told me to bug someone else on my problem :)
<shadeslayer> uh huh
<shadeslayer> bzr blame says it was sgclark :(
<shadeslayer> sgclark: fwiw usr/lib/libnoteshared.so in knotes.install is wrong :)
<sgclark> oh I see. sorry, think that ws one of my first biggies
<shadeslayer> np :)
<shadeslayer> so, onto your problem
<shadeslayer> it should be coming from meta-kde IIRC
<shadeslayer> or maybe pkg-kde-tools
<shadeslayer> one of those
 * shadeslayer is leaning towards the latter, vaguely recall doing something with that var at the start of the week
<sgclark> this is the meta-kde package, merging with debian
<shadeslayer> then it's pkg-kde-tools
<shadeslayer> can you pastebin the entire error
<sgclark> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7468045/
<shadeslayer> sgclark: does that come from debian? or us?
<sgclark> shadeslayer: that is debian
<shadeslayer> sgclark:             -V'devLatestWorkspace:Version=$(DEV_LATEST_WORKSPACE_VERSION)' \
<shadeslayer> I see that in debian/rules for meta-kde
<shadeslayer> so something you dropped maybe?
<sgclark> shadeslayer ahhh right: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7468070/
<sgclark> ty
<sgclark> shadeslayer: can you review meta-kde https://launchpad.net/~scarlett-7/+archive/kubuntu-ppa/+packages please
<yofel> sgclark: what's the difference between your ubuntu1 and the ubuntu2 in the archive?
<sgclark> mine is a merge, I don't know, looking
<yofel> nvm, I always forget that launchpad has a button for that -.-
<sgclark> yofel: I did this because when doing another merge this was a dependnency that could not be met, why would that be?
<yofel> sgclark: FWIW, it seems you missed that rohan already merged this 9 days ago: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/175656823/meta-kde_5%3A84ubuntu2_5%3A84ubuntu1.diff.gz
<yofel> the diff shows that you started from the trusty package
<yofel> sgclark: what was the issue you had while building again?
<sgclark> what do I have to do then for my packages to not fail because this dependency is missing,?
<sgclark> oh hmm, new setup, seems I am missing experimental in sources, my bad sorry
<yofel> no wait, kde-sc-dev-latest only makes sense for KDE SC packages, and those don't need experimental
<yofel> so that's definitely not the problem
<sgclark> oh ok
<yofel> shadeslayer: out of curiosity, with what are you merging in debian? git?
<shadeslayer> yep
<yofel> sgclark: ^
<yofel> as I think she's confused by packages being a v4.12 in unstable
<yofel> *at
<shadeslayer> well, only some packages have been upgraded to 4.13 in git as well
<yofel> greaaaaaat
<shadeslayer> for eg kdelibs is at 4.13
<shadeslayer> er
<shadeslayer> no
<yofel> we need a better workflow :S
<shadeslayer> yeah, kdelibs is still at 4.12 too
<shadeslayer> so, I think everything is at 4.12
<apachelogger> ur all drunk
<sgclark> yeah, I am certainly confused lol. I am not to merge with unstabe?
 * shadeslayer is merging with master since that's the latest stuff debian has, with any bug fixes and what not
<yofel> shadeslayer: btw. are we caring about copyright files yet? As debian has them clean, we could clean ours up by taking theirs and extracting copyright updates from kde git
<shadeslayer> yofel: I tend to copy over the ones that debian has, lower delta / headache that way
<shadeslayer> for kde sc
<shadeslayer> haven't looked at other stuff yet
<yofel> that's sensible, still not correct though
<yofel> theirs are much better than ours anyway
<shadeslayer> I thinks thats the most sensible and least painful way tbh
<shadeslayer> especially for large stuff like kdelibs
<apachelogger> theirs are better because we don't give le crap
<yofel> well, we don't give le crap because we can get away with it, not because it's ok :/
<shadeslayer> tbh I couldn't care less :P
<apachelogger> actually it's perfectly ok
<sgclark> ok, so where do I find this master I should be merging with? sorry I was taught to merge with sid
<yofel> apachelogger: how so?
<shadeslayer> sgclark: http://anonscm.debian.org/gitweb/
<sgclark> ty
<shadeslayer> valorie: CC catch up today?
<apachelogger> yofel: it's a workaround
<apachelogger> a big bloody workaround for 2 things actually
<apachelogger> a) everyone being an artist and putting unicorns around their copyright notices such that a computer has a hard time actually finding them
<apachelogger> b) the fact that to distribute a thing you need to have it ship a license saying it is allowed for you to shippery it is necessary, that applies to binary as much as to the source, but since everyone is busy being an artist a lot of applications do not actually provide any such information on their own in the binary making the distribution of the binaries illegal in the eyes of interntaional law
<apachelogger> so because everyone is an artist and making stuff unparsable you get to stick needles in your eyes and because everyone is busy being an artist you get to make your own statement saying that this here binary is gpl or whatever and may be redstributed and very dearly fondled
<apachelogger> so does debian/copyright do anything to make the world a better place? no.
<yofel> oh well
<yofel> guess I'm in a too rightful mood today
<apachelogger> I know the feeling
<apachelogger> you should package ksquirrel or what its called
<apachelogger> you'll stop giving a shit about debian/copyright
<sgclark> unfortunately, I still not know why my packages cannot find the merged kde-sc-dev latest :(
<yofel> sgclark: what's the exact error please?
<yofel> also, you are building for utopic, right?
<apachelogger> can someone make the kopete dude file bug reports?
<yofel> context?
<apachelogger> spam
<yofel> ah right, spam it is
<apachelogger> talking about spam
<apachelogger> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=anwy2MPT5RE
<sgclark> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7468301/
<sgclark> I am on trusty, do I need to upgrade to utopic?
<shadeslayer> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spam_%28food%29
<yofel> sgclark: you'll have to build on utopic. You should use a chroot directly or with pbuilder/sbuild though instead of upgrading
<yofel> the version you need isn't available for trusty
<yofel> (nor would building on trusty really do much as we need to know whether things work in utopic)
<sgclark> yofel: thank you! building chroot before I go any further
<shadeslayer> yofel: so what's the plan with the uploadery, Riddell wanted to upload right away
<shadeslayer> I've added breaks/replaces for things to be uploaded right away too
<yofel> well, just go ahead then. I think we were more arguing about not going .1 than about uploading
<shadeslayer> did I ever mention I hate merging?
<yofel> not today
 * sgclark agrees
<shadeslayer> I hate merging
 * yofel hands shadeslayer a cup of coffee
<shadeslayer> coffee isn't going to do me any good at this point
<yofel> ^^
<valorie> shadeslayer o/
<shadeslayer> yo
 * valorie shares the coffee
<valorie> shadeslayer: it's time
<valorie> although membership board is first
<valorie> shadeslayer? I don't see you in #ubuntu-meeting
<shadeslayer> is it?
<shadeslayer> :O
<valorie> lol
<shadeslayer> valorie: already over?
<valorie> no, they are still debating with the membership board
<shadeslayer> cool
<shadeslayer> phew
<shadeslayer> valorie: want to sync notes?
<valorie> mine are at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/CCmeeting
<shadeslayer> valorie: just one thing to add, the donation report situation
<shadeslayer> apart from that it looks good
<shadeslayer> valorie: http://imgur.com/Mcpajig
<shadeslayer> is what I gety
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> ok
<valorie> I'm not editing, but if you can't, I will add that
<shadeslayer> plz do
<valorie> done
<shadeslayer> are they still discussing stuff from the previous meeting
<valorie> Membership board and us are both on their agenda today
<valorie> membership board first
<valorie> blah blah blah
<yofel> o/
 * yofel tries to read backlog
<valorie> omg, do not
<shadeslayer> ^^
 * shadeslayer is whiling away time on the internets
<Riddell> shadeslayer: how did it go?
<Riddell> valorie, ScottK: how did it go?
<Darkwing> Hey guys
<Riddell> it's... Darkwing!
<valorie> Riddell: it went well
<valorie> I'll write a blog post about it in a min
<Darkwing> *sigh* sometime having a newer laptop is rough
#kubuntu-devel 2014-05-16
<manchicken> Ugh… work just gave me a Dell to install Kubuntu on… but I can't get the L2TP+IPSec VPN working.
<manchicken> It's a nice machine, too… just need to get the VPN set up and I'm golden.
<valorie> linuxgrandma.blogspot.com/2014/05/todays-catch-up-meeting-with-ubuntu.html
<jose> valorie: just read the post, good to know you got to highlight those points
<valorie> it's worthwhile to read the log - people actually *discussed*
<jose> will do tomorrow :)
<tsimpson> valorie: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/05/15/%23ubuntu-meeting.html#t17:39 is probably a "better" log link
<valorie> very cool
 * valorie fixes
<valorie> how did you derive the big after the hash?
<valorie> hashmark
<valorie> thank you, tsimpson
<tsimpson> the times in the log are clickable
<valorie> shiver me timbers, modern whizbangs
<lordievader> Good morning.
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: apply for motu
<shadeslayer> Yes
<ovidiu-florin> mornin'
<Riddell> it's.. ovidiu-florin !
<ovidiu-florin> you don't have to stand up :D
 * Riddell spins in his chair
 * ovidiu-florin scratches his head
<ovidiu-florin> I can't get DVDs to work on a 14.04 instance. What should I debug?
<ovidiu-florin> I have the 3 magical DVD libs installed
<ovidiu-florin> I tried to play with VLC and KMPlayer and VLC freezes KMPlayer does not play anything
<soee> ovidiu-florin: tested more than one dvd ?
<ovidiu-florin> tested a bunch
<ovidiu-florin> I'll try to test the same DVDs on a 13.10 instance later today
<soee> strange than, as i mentioned yetserday dvd works nice for me
<ovidiu-florin> but still, what should I debug? where should I look?
<soee> maybe better channel would be #ubuntu
 * ovidiu-florin is affraid of #ubuntu
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: have you installed css?
<ovidiu-florin> yes
<Riddell> works great for me in 14.04
<ovidiu-florin> it's one of the 3 magical packages
<soee> http://www.itworld.com/software/415995/install-multimedia-codecs-ubuntu-1404
<ovidiu-florin> libdvdread4  is installed
<ovidiu-florin> although I did not run the install-css.sh script
<soee> but you mentioned that it's freezes right but cd playbeck starts ?
<ovidiu-florin> I added the videolan ppas and installed it myself
<ovidiu-florin> yes
<shadeslayer> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ktp-contact-list/+bug/1319085
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1319085 in ktp-contact-list (Ubuntu Trusty) "KTP Contactlist crashes when mission-control is not running and a user tries to add a friend" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<shadeslayer> could someone verify that ^ 
<Riddell> shadeslayer: if I kill mission-control-5
<Riddell> then in KDE IM Contacts
<Riddell> click find
<Riddell> and search for rohan
<Riddell> it successfully finds 4 rohans
<shadeslayer> are you offline
<shadeslayer> needs setting to offline first
<shadeslayer> then kill m-c
<shadeslayer> also, testing procedure says purge
<shadeslayer> so .... whut
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Riddell> agateau: are you sorting the shirts from jussi you want?
<turgay> http://sudrap.org/paste/text/331387/       what is the solution ?
<Riddell> hmm I can't log into sftp people.ubuntu.com  is it still up?
<Riddell> turgay: dpkg --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/project-neon5-sddm_0.0+git20140516.0310+neon10~5d59e5b~14.04_i386.deb   would work round it
<Riddell> shadeslayer, apachelogger ↑
<Riddell> neon issue
<shadeslayer> just force overwrite
<shadeslayer> for now
<Riddell> whee, another nice kubuntu derivative distro http://people.ubuntu.com/~jr/univention.png
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: reckon that needs fixing upstream btw?
<apachelogger> makes sddm and lightdm not coinstallable, users aint gonna like that
<apachelogger> Riddell: I lik ehow that plasma panel has a rendering bug there
<Riddell> apachelogger: where?
<turgay> what results?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: no, d__ed recommends just breaking/replacing the file
<shadeslayer> Riddell: in the systray
<shadeslayer> and in the time plasmoid
<shadeslayer> and underneath the task manager
<Riddell> shadeslayer: that's the wallpaper used for the panel
<shadeslayer> what
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: that won't work for kubuntu proper
<apachelogger> best that can get is an alternates which is slightly shitty entirely shitty
<apachelogger> or a debconf thingy which is also slightly crap
<apachelogger> Riddell: ah, oddest background ever
<agateau> Riddell: regarding t-shirts: don't think we'll end up getting them, remaining sizes are too "exotic"
 * Riddell blogs http://wire.kubuntu.org/?p=155
<alket> Are you going to remove firefox ?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: depends on when update alternatives is triggered, if it's triggered after the debconf dialog to choose between lightdm and sddm, we can do changes based on that answer
<shadeslayer> man page doesn't say
<yofel> so far the debconf dialog does nothing other than setting /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<shadeslayer> yofel: right, we could just read that and run update alternatives accordingly?
<yofel> possibly, which will probably work until the point where someone edits the file at which point dpkg will mess with you as it's a conffile
<yofel> but I'm just guessing here
<apachelogger> it all sounds very silly
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: why does sddm need its own service config?
<shadeslayer> d__ed: ^^
<yofel> well, something has to provide it?
<d__ed> yeah, and both lightdm and sddm implement the same service
<d__ed> (by design)
<apachelogger> my point is... why do both need to install the same file
<sgclark> Who do I bug for wiki.kubuntu.org errors? I am trying to create my wiki and get <class 'openid.message.InvalidOpenIDNamespace'> errors when trying to login
<yofel> sgclark: #canonical-sysadmin AFAIK
<sgclark> ty
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: because if they don't then who provides the file?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: you could have just sddm installed, and if we don't ship the file, then where does it come from?
<apachelogger> geee
<apachelogger> that must be why every application ships their own libraries
<apachelogger> if the application didn't ship them they wouldn't be there
<apachelogger> -.-
<yofel> does that file really have to be named by that completely generic dbus interface name?
<apachelogger> yes
<yofel> as like every systemd login manager will have to provide one and the same file :S
<yofel> which is a mess
<apachelogger> renaming it wouldn't change the problem anyway
<apachelogger> it would just hide it
<yofel> well, it would mean that lightdm could ship a .lightdm.conf and sddm a .sddm.conf
<apachelogger> the file sets access rules for the displaymanager service
<yofel> shitty, but work
<yofel> s
<apachelogger> which is implemented by two different pieces of software, much like plugins implementing a given plugin interface
<yofel> why is it a displaymanager service and not a lightdm service?
<apachelogger> but since sddm and lightdm need to have the same access rules it makes no sense that both install the same file
<apachelogger> there should be a tarball xdg-display-manager or whatever that installs this and possibly other files that may be of use to both displaymanagers
<apachelogger> otherwise if I create my own displaymanager because I am a really cool dude I will have to copy that shit file again, and then when I fork my own displaymanager because really it should be redone in ruby I copy it again and again and again
<yofel> again, why does the service have to be called 'displaymanager'
<yofel> we have kdm, lightdm, gdm and whatever services now without systemd and all is fine
<apachelogger> that has nothing to do with systemd
<apachelogger> that's a dbus config
<apachelogger> the new DMs register as org.fdo.DM on the system bus
<apachelogger> so that stuff can talk to them and query seat information and whatnot
<apachelogger> that's why they need to have the same name
<apachelogger> they implement the same dbus interface for querying seats and shit
<yofel> then the way you provide dbus interfaces is really shitty if only one thing providing a said interface can be installed on the system
<apachelogger> that's what I am arguing
<apachelogger> the file should be in a tarball that is a runtime dep of both things
<yofel> guess that would work as a workaround
<apachelogger> that's not a workaround
<apachelogger> that is the solution
<apachelogger> you have the same goo as someone else, you move the goo to a shared space and share it
<yofel> that is really shitty if - when I write a new application - I have to check through the whole world whether someone already wrote $interface
<apachelogger> I don't get that point
<yofel> nvm, maybe I just don't understand how dbus was designed
<apachelogger> yofel: that's a file controlling access to an interface
<apachelogger> it technically doesn't have anything to do with the implementation of an interface
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: what happens if lightdm introduces new interface but sddm doesn't implement it yet
<shadeslayer> do you update the file regardless of whether the app implements it
<yofel> apachelogger: hm, I think I roughly get the point
<yofel> so, does update-alternatives work fine with conffiles?
<yofel> hm, should actually as it's all symlinks...
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: yes?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: wouldn't that cause brekage?
<apachelogger> no?
<yofel> why would the application that doesn't implement it care?
<shadeslayer> *shrug* ok
<apachelogger> you can add send_interface="yolo.kitten.mewmoewmoewmoewmoewmeowemoew" to that file and it wouldn't matter
<apachelogger> it's pretty much an ACL
<yofel> apachelogger: TBH, I would rather then go with alternatives than a shared tarball as we won't know whether lightdm and sddm will be using the exact same ACL in the future
<yofel> it would also be yet another pkg to keep in sync
<apachelogger> if they implement the same interface they must use the same ACL
<apachelogger> if they do not, then they do not implement the same interface
<yofel> then why is this file not part of the dbus package?
<apachelogger> that's my argument waaaaaaah
<apachelogger> it should be in a joint package
<apachelogger> not both
<yofel> oh, you meant *there* ^^
<apachelogger> unless org.freedesktop.DM is not an actually standard
<apachelogger> in which case neither should be using that interface name at all
<yofel> why couldn't they both define a different policy for the same interface?
<apachelogger> they can, except then the interface is pointless
<yofel> I'm not talking about interface definition but e.g. user restrictions, as the current file does for AddSeat
<apachelogger> I write an application called foobar that talks to org.freedesktop.DisplayManager EXCEPT first I have to ask it whether I should talk with it using sddm interfaces or lightdm interfaces, so what's the point of talking to org.freedesktop.DisplayManager rahter than org.kitten.sddm... there is none
<apachelogger> yofel: that is part of the interface definition
<yofel> uhm, ok...
<apachelogger> imagine if you will, phonon-gst and phonon-vlc both implement Media::Play(), except phonon-vlc actually will refuse to do anything unless I am in the system group 'kitten'
<apachelogger> it wouldn't be a rotten interface implementation if it did that, would it?
<yofel> possibly, I'll have to believe you for now
 * yofel has to get back to work
<Riddell> why has nobody noticed the 2 on every kubuntu website http://www.kubuntu.org/news/ladies-polo-shirts-now-kubuntu-merchandise-shop
<Riddell> between the body and the footer
<Riddell> just randomly there
<shadeslayer> I did
<shadeslayer> I bought it up
<shadeslayer> no one knew why
<apachelogger> I do I do
<apachelogger> someone broke the theme :P
<shadeslayer> wat
<shadeslayer> 	2		<div id="overall-footer">
<Riddell> fixed in bzr, e-mailed rt@
<kdeuser56> yofel: is the neon iso suiteable for productive use?
<kdeuser56> yofel: I guess you can have frameworks and kdelibs in parallel?
<yofel> kdeuser56: please ask shadeslayer about the iso, I'm not too involved there.
<shadeslayer> kdeuser56: define productive use
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: I can use all the "old" kdelibs stuff ...
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: upgrades work
<shadeslayer> sure, but you don't need the ISO for that
<shadeslayer> upgrades won't work always
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: why is it not based on utopic?
<shadeslayer> kdeuser56: too new
<shadeslayer> it's useless to invest time in utopic at the moment for utopic
<shadeslayer> plus don't think neon is boot strapped right now
<shadeslayer> erm
<shadeslayer> *it's useless to invest time in utopic at the moment
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: what do you mean I do not need the iso?
<shadeslayer> kdeuser56: if you're using regular kubuntu, you can just install PN5 and use that
<shadeslayer> no need to specifically use the ISO for that
<shadeslayer> the ISO is mostly like a demo thing for people to try out
<shadeslayer> sure you can install it, but that's not the point of the ISO :)
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: but the ppa is not supported on uptoic either ... right?
<shadeslayer> it is not
<shadeslayer> kdeuser56: like I said, not worth the time/effort at the moment
<shadeslayer> maybe after the first alpha or some such
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: but why shouldn't I install the iso?
<shadeslayer> I never said that :)
<kdeuser56> the base (14.04) is stable, and I can install all applications I need
<shadeslayer> I just said that that's not the point of the ISO, you could just as well install kubuntu and then neon 5 ontop
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: so to conclude there should not be much trouble to run kde 4 and kde 5 stuff in parallel?
<shadeslayer> what's kde 5?
<shadeslayer> :P
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: its easier to write than frameworks 5 and kdelibs 4
<shadeslayer> KF5 / PW2 works too :)
<shadeslayer> also, easier doesn't necessarily mean correct, since stuff got rebranded and what not
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: yes/no to my question?
<shadeslayer> kdeuser56: yep
<shadeslayer> Neon 5 is meant to make sure things work parallely
<shadeslayer> oh though kmail won't work IIRC
<shadeslayer> nor will akonadi
<shadeslayer> or atleast, doesn't work on my machine
<yofel> maybe build it in sqlite mode if it has issues with mysql
<ScottK> Sad.  Kmail in 4.13 is finally working pretty well.
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer, that's no loss :)
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: it is to me
<shadeslayer> reading ML's without kmail is a PITA
<BluesKaj> MLs
<BluesKaj> ?
<shadeslayer> like you're deliberately trying to give yourself a aneurysm
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: mailing lists
<ghostcube> mailing lists with TB work pretty well
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: oh kmail/akonadi not working is a dealbreaker for me :-(
<shadeslayer> kdeuser56: yeah, we can investigate that next week I guess
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: so it builds etc. but the binary does not work?
<shadeslayer> kdeuser56: no, this is kmail from KDE SC 4.13
<shadeslayer> there is no frameworks branch for that
<kdeuser56> yeah I know ... but why doesn't it work then?
<kdeuser56> some missing library? 
<shadeslayer> dunno
<shadeslayer> feel free to investigate
<kdeuser56> okay ... I'll try to :D
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: ah btw: icontasks is not available on frameworks right?
<shadeslayer> nope
<sgclark> Can someone help me with http://paste.ubuntu.com/7472878/ this package compiled fine in an utopic chroot
<shadeslayer> -- Configuring incomplete, errors occurred!
<shadeslayer> sgclark: needs more backlog
<shadeslayer> oh 
<shadeslayer>   add_custom_command Wrong syntax.  A TARGET or OUTPUT must be specified.
<shadeslayer> there you go?
<sgclark> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/175724929/buildlog_ubuntu-utopic-amd64.kget_4%3A4.13.0-0ubuntu2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<sgclark> I am not strong enough with programming yet sorry, why would it compile on the chroot and not launchpad? is it a qt version thing or ?
<shadeslayer> just hit rebuild
<sgclark> ok
<shadeslayer> possibly launchpad just falling over
<shadeslayer> if it doesn't work, then, run cmake on launchpad with --trace
<shadeslayer> you'll have to pass that in via packaging
<shadeslayer> sgclark: where's your packaging btw?
<shadeslayer> maybe something you changed?
<sgclark> It is 100% debian plus a merged changelog
<shadeslayer> oh, is it all from debian? no changes required?
<sgclark> builds find in my new utopic chroot, died in my PPA
<sgclark> right
<shadeslayer> might be useful to do a fakesync if it can handle 4.12 vs 4.13
<shadeslayer> ScottK: ^^ not sure what the procedure on that is
<ScottK> No.  You need to merge it by hand.
<yofel> that would be like pointless as you would still have an ubuntu1 version in the end
<shadeslayer> ok
<sgclark> still failing. nepomuk and ontologies are having a communication failure on launchpad. Not sure how to investigate as it does not have that failure on my chroot
<apachelogger> shadeslayer, agateau: btw, in case you don't remember you are actually kubuntu brothers what with having become members on the same day xD
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: oh neat :D
<shadeslayer> sgclark: couple of things you could do, run with the simple sbuilder script thing that mimics launchpad locally
<shadeslayer> the other one being to upload the package and call cmake with --trace
<sgclark> shadeslayer: I will try those, thank you
<shadeslayer> sgclark: IIRC the first one is called  sbuild-launchpad-chroot
<agateau> shadeslayer: hey brother :)
<shadeslayer> *hugs*
<shadeslayer> :)
<Riddell> yofel: how's 4.13.1 packages coming?
<Riddell> all installed and running fine here
<yofel> trusty out, saucy untested but done in staging
<Riddell> friday, today has been a good day, I have got down to 5 unprocessed e-mails :)
<Riddell> yofel: dist-upgrade from a saucy machine has packages removed http://paste.kde.org/pxdzit4cb
<yofel> hm, not good. I'll check
<Riddell>  libpimcommon4 : Depends: libkgapi2-2 (>= 2.1.0) but 2.0.1-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<Riddell> that could be it
<yofel> hm, do you have the backports ppa on?
<Riddell> ah, no
<Riddell> yep that helps
<Riddell> yofel: test good with me
<sgclark> shadeslayer: builds fine in sbuilder as well, to do the --trace do I just add that in an override to dh_auto_configure in the rules file?
<shadeslayer> sgclark: yep
<sgclark> ty
<Etriaph> Hi folks.
#kubuntu-devel 2014-05-17
<kubotu> ::runtime-bugs:: [1320427] package kde-runtime-data 4:4.13.0-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: cannot copy extracte... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1320427 (by Christian Miller)
<Riddell> "Felix Geyer (debfx) renewed their own membership in the Kubuntu Members" yay debfx still loves us
<Riddell> vHanda: do we want the nepomuk bits of kget?  since we're not really using nepomuk any more
<yofel> well, we removed them for trusty
<yofel> scarlett just added it back because it's in debian
<lordievader> Good morning.
<kdeuser56> why are the neon isos 32 bit? can I grab a x86_64 too?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<soee_> good mornign BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi soee_
#kubuntu-devel 2014-05-18
<kubotu> ::runtime-bugs:: [1320569] package kde-runtime-data 4:4.13.0-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1320569 (by Christian Miller)
<Etriaph> Evenin'
<kubotu> ::runtime-bugs:: [1320569] package kde-runtime-data 4:4.13.0-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1320569 (by Christian Miller)
<turgay> project in neon installation fails  http://sudrap.org/paste/text/332088/
<ghostcube> hmm does anyone use the folder widget?
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
#kubuntu-devel 2015-05-11
<seaLne> muon notifier got the number of packages right this morning \o/
<seaLne> maybe it just needs more monkeys and typewriters
<Riddell> seaLne: :)
<sitter> Riddell: anyone doing frameworks?
<Riddell> sitter: nope, volunteers welcome
<sitter> contemplating starting to rewrite the initial upload script to be run by jenkins
<sitter> apps 15.04 need landing in wily as well
<sitter> oh on that note
<sitter> sgclark, Riddell: I uploaded the mlt version from ci to backports which should fix kdenlive crashing 
<Riddell> oh cool
<Blizzz> any idea how i can get rid of that notification? usually it disappears by itself, but in this case it does not. http://ibin.co/21LDeWQNMxFC
<Peace-> :) kubuntu at work   http://www.codelinsoft.it/sito/2013-11-17-18-29-11/laboratorio-multimediale.html#
<Peace-> ops 
<Peace-> nope :_D
<Peace-> they changed again 
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<ahoneybun> Peace-: that was http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=sabayon
<Mirv> sitter_: if you were able to reproduce the bug #1450137 , please try the fix and report back. it didn't fix my use case.
<ubottu> bug 1450137 in qtdeclarative-opensource-src (Ubuntu Vivid) "Qt5 applications crash when switching screens" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1450137
<Mirv> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ci-train-ppa-service/landing-002/ubuntu wily main (can be used also on vivid)
<sitter_> Mirv: I'll try to do it today
<sitter_> Mirv: can't even get it to crash
<sitter> well then
<sitter> screwing with my cables will breakthings beyond what was expected \o/
<sitter> Mirv: I guess we'll have to wait for feedback from reporter
<sgclark> sitter: that would be super cool if you could get the initial upload script done by jenkins :)
<yofel> how would that work regarding errors?
<yofel> hm ok, if it errors out, you have to do it again anyway...
<Guest68826> Mirv: I managed to reproduce it, alas, that patch on its own isn't doing anything to fix the situation
<Guest68826> https://bugreports.qt.io/browse/QTBUG-42985 seems to be the crash I am looking at which has some 4 merged reviews...
<Guest68826> the qxcb stuff sure is crappy -.-
<Guest68826> d_ed: it would be good to get an upstream POV on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtdeclarative-opensource-src/+bug/1450137
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1450137 in qtdeclarative-opensource-src (Ubuntu Vivid) "Qt5 applications crash when switching screens" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Guest68826> off for the day o/
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: ping
<vip> hi
<sick_rimmit> Hello me lovelies
<soee> hiho
<Etriaph> soee: Hey soee
<Etriaph> Anyone around know much about xdg?
<Etriaph> I've been trying to understand a problem a user on the users mailing list is having.
<yofel> I don't know more than the spec will tell you, but which thread was it?
<Etriaph> His name was Dale Trombley, just trying to find it now.
<yofel> ah, chrome
<Etriaph> Mine works normally.
<Etriaph> I just don't know how to support him.  His environment variables should invoke kfmclient
<Etriaph> But don't, he gets the GTK+ dialog
<yofel> hm, I get kdialog..
<yofel> there is xdg-open to open files with the default app, but I don't think that's what he's looking for..
<Etriaph> kdialog is launched by kfmclient I think
<Etriaph> xdg-open calls kfmclient
<Etriaph> On my system anyway
#kubuntu-devel 2015-05-12
<Etriaph> Hey guys, I'm creating the ballots for the election, does anyone know how I can email all of the members of Kubuntu?  Is there an email address that sends only to the members?
<ovidiu-florin> Etriaph: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members
<Etriaph> ovidiu-florin: Yup, got it done.
<Etriaph> I think 3 of 44 did not have email addresses in their LP account anyway, just waiting on those.
<ovidiu-florin> Etriaph: I don't think you can have an LP account without an email address
<Etriaph> ovidiu-florin: You can choose not to make it public
<Etriaph> 3 of the 44 do not list an email address.
<ovidiu-florin> ah
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: how do I move this to the kubuntu package? https://bugs.launchpad.net/calibre/+bug/1451043
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1451043 in calibre "Crash when Adding Ebook" [Undecided,Invalid]
<Tm_T> hi, how we get the recent taskbar plasma crash fix to backports ASAP?
<ovidiu-florin> Tm_T: it will get there
<Tm_T> ovidiu-florin: it's kinda critical issue (:
<ovidiu-florin> is there a bug report for it?
<ovidiu-florin> on launchpad
<mgraesslin> sitter: did you figure out whether there's a change in how you build packages regarding debug builds?
<shadeslayer> sitter: my plasmashell doesn't work anymore :(
<sitter> mgraesslin: no change. I seem to recall that kwin was using a qFatal which would bypass debuggyness anyway
<sitter> so unless the qFatal is new the crash is new
<mgraesslin> sitter: I investigated today and afaiu the problem it should have happened on 4.x as well
<ovidiu-florin> mitya57: thank you
<mitya57> YW :)
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<sitter> mgraesslin: I compared the link flags of that file ... NDEBUG is no longer present. I am not sure that impacts abort on gcc though
<sitter> also qt4 vs. qt5 it's possible that qFatal didn't use abort but assert previously
<sitter> ah ah
<sitter> stupid
<sitter> kwin actually has #ifndef NDEBUG
<sitter> I do wonder if it shouldn't perhaps use QT_NO_DEBUG as the more adjecent value
<sitter> kde4libs patch http://paste.ubuntu.com/11095296/
<sitter> now if anyone actually knew why debian injects its own thing rather than using relwithdebinfo that'd be good
<sitter> shadeslayer: ^ do you happen to know?
<sitter> ./datalib/kf5_flags:-DCMAKE_BUILD_TYPE=Debian
<shadeslayer> sitter: all documentation as to why we have weird flags passing around has been lost more or less
<shadeslayer> I've tried to remove the ones that didn't make sense
<shadeslayer> but it was all very wishy washy
<sitter> many things are
<sitter> good thing we have an abimanager cmake module though
<sitter> that makes up for all the shit quality everywhere else
<sgclark> wishy washy lol nice
<sitter> launchpad sure has a hard time with me throwing work at it in threads :/ http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_daily_promotion_wily_stable/25/console
<yofel> ovidiu-florin: that is already reported against the package
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: yes, mitya57did it
<ovidiu-florin> but I still don't know how to do it
<sick_rimmit> Oh boy, I have a conundrum!!
<sick_rimmit> Yesterday I install Apache2, MySQL, PHP5
<sick_rimmit> Now I can not sudo !!
<ovidiu-florin> are you in the sudoers?
<sick_rimmit> sudo says I am not in the sudoers file
<ovidiu-florin> are you in the sudo group?
<sick_rimmit> but the machine only has one user account mine
<yofel> are you in the sudo or admin group?
<sick_rimmit> I did usermod -G www-data yesterday
<sick_rimmit> Maybe that's it 
<yofel> what does 'groups' say?
<ovidiu-florin> www-data I bet
<yofel> sick_rimmit: ah, "If the user is currently a member of a group which is not listed, the user will be removed from the group."
<sick_rimmit> is tays
<sick_rimmit> ricktimmis www-data
<yofel> you forgot -a
<ovidiu-florin> sick_rimmit: add yourself back to these groups: dm lp cdrom sudo dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare
<sick_rimmit> yofel: Ah, I wasn't expecting that behaviour
<ovidiu-florin> adm not dm
<ovidiu-florin> sorry
<sick_rimmit> Brilliant I will try that
<yofel> ovidiu-florin: beside the package is that arrow to expand the status details. There you needed to switch from "Project: calibre" to "Distribution: ubuntu; Package: calibre"
<ovidiu-florin> aha
<ovidiu-florin> I'll look next time the maintainer doesn't want to support the packaged version
<ovidiu-florin> thank you
<sick_rimmit> Ah ha...
<sick_rimmit> I think I have shot myself in the foot
<sick_rimmit> usermod -G www-data ricktimmis
<sick_rimmit> leaves me only in the www-data group, no way to sudo back to fix my groups
 * sick_rimmit DOH!!!
<yofel> if that's your machine, there's the recovery mode for that as you'll need a root shell
<sitter> ScottK: kwin crashes are flooding upstream and annoying users. do we find it acceptable to rebuild kwin with -DNDEBUG to prevent this crash? the flag was used for 4.x and got lost in the kf5 porting
<sitter> sick_rimmit: probably helpful https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCdRecovery
<sick_rimmit> yofel: Is there a Grub key combo, to give me a boot menu, rather than the splash
<sick_rimmit> sitter: Thank s
 * sick_rimmit Busy RTFM'ing
<yofel> sick_rimmit: hold (left?) shift at boot before the splash appears
<sick_rimmit> yofel: Ah perfect! that's what I was looking for
 * sick_rimmit going for a reboot to root shell, and learn the error of his ways
 * sick_rimmit Appears with groups priviledges fixed, thanks to yofel ovidiu-florin and sitter
<ovidiu-florin> ;)
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: are you around?
<Riddell> hi ovidiu-florin
<Riddell> ¿que pasa?
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=344452
<ubottu> KDE bug 344452 in general "Video recording not working" [Grave,Needsinfo: waitingforinfo]
<ovidiu-florin> it sais you packaged it
<ovidiu-florin> I've tried it and it's broken
<ovidiu-florin> is it the package or the software?
<Riddell> "Failed to create qtquick2videosink. Make sure it is installed correctly" that must mean something
<soee> when waylan is planned as default in kubuntu ?
<soee> *wayland
<yofel> once it's fully supported by kwin I guess
<ovidiu-florin> martis said Plasma 5.3 IIRC
<ovidiu-florin> martin*
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: gstreamer1.0-videosink is this what I need maybe?
<yofel> did someone try kwin_wayland 5.3 yet?
 * yofel goes reading martins last blog post
<soee> :)
<soee> https://plus.google.com/+MartinGr%C3%A4%C3%9Flin/posts/KVjhZhr8Z2X
<yofel> well, I use nvidia, so it seems I won't have to care about kwin_wayland for the forseable future
<yofel> I should by a new notebook sometime..
<yofel> *buy
<sgclark> no good for nvidia users?
 * sgclark reads
<yofel> sgclark: 5th paragraph: http://blog.martin-graesslin.com/blog/2015/04/turning-the-world-upside-down/
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: dunno install it and see
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: I see source files that are part of qt-gstreamer but not files we package
<yofel> Etriaph: even if people don't make their email address public on launchpad, you should still be able to send them a mail with the "contact this user" link on launchpad
<Etriaph> yofel: Thanks yofel; there were only a small number, maybe 3, but I'll try to contact them.
<Etriaph> ovidiu-florin: I don't have an address for you, if you're around.
#kubuntu-devel 2015-05-13
<Etriaph> Polls are open.
<sgclark> Etriaph: umm were we suppose to get an email or something?
<Etriaph> I started the poll, provided all of the addresses that were available, but I don't know how long it takes for their system to send it out.
<Etriaph> Only three members are missing for ballots, but I can add them as soon as I have email addresses.
<sgclark> ahh seems my mail is behind, hopefully I have a ballot
<Etriaph> If not, I've never used their software before, but it seemed straightforward with respect to options.
<Etriaph> It could be stopped if need be.
<Etriaph> Did Rohan have any issues last year with it?
<sgclark> I found my mail, all good. was my mail server
<Etriaph> Oh, excellent!
<Etriaph> sgclark: Thanks for confirmation the ballots are working :D
<sgclark> :) thanks for doing the elections :)
<Etriaph> sgclark: It's a meaningful way to contribute.  :D
<sgclark> yep!
<Etriaph> sgclark: FYI, if you're interested, someone passed along this gem to me today:  http://devdocs.io/
<sgclark> oh wow how cool is that
<Etriaph> ahoneybun: We should find a way to integrate developer documentation into http://devdocs.io/
<Etriaph> Offline storage :D
<Etriaph> Disconnect your laptop and the site's content is still available.
<Etriaph> Very smart idea.  That system, devdocs.io, is on github
<Etriaph> Gonna fork that and see what I can do with it :D
<ahoneybun> awesome Etriaph
<Etriaph> ahoneybun: Getting the KDE class docs into that would be handy.
<Etriaph> And any custom QML stuff that KDE provides.
<Etriaph> Does anyone know when we'll have a build of QML WebEngine?  Or is there a package for it now?
<Etriaph> http://tinyurl.com/on9autp
<ahoneybun> KDE class?
<ahoneybun> userbase you mean?
<Etriaph> The KDE API docs for KF5
<ahoneybun> oh
<Etriaph> More tools for developers means more apps :D
<ahoneybun> true
<ahoneybun> so that page is for? I still don;t understand what it is Etriaph
<Etriaph> ahoneybun: You mean devdocs.io or the page I linked?
<ahoneybun> devdocs
<Etriaph> They built an app that allows you to download documentation for offline browsing
<ahoneybun> oh
<Etriaph> So you can sync, have the docs available, and it updates them when you connect again
<ahoneybun> sweet
<ahoneybun> I saw that is support mobike
<ahoneybun> *mobile
<Etriaph> Yup; you could store docs on your phone.
<Etriaph> But... the site's code is open source.
<ahoneybun> well making the docs pdf does the same
<Etriaph> So we could fork it, put documentation in our channels into it
<Etriaph> Ya, but PDF doesn't sync on version updates.
<ahoneybun> yea
<Etriaph> So.. small QML app with a browser for reading on Desktop, then in browser for tablet and mobile
<ahoneybun> sweet
<ahoneybun> could be a widget as well
<Etriaph> Yup, that would be natural to do as well.
<Etriaph> Plasma Active could have an app.
<Etriaph> Read docs on the tablet while working on desktop.
<ahoneybun> Active is a bit slow atm with Plasma 5 and such going on
<Etriaph> *nods*
<ahoneybun> Etriaph: have you seen my slideshow?
<Etriaph> ahoneybun: Not yet.. what's it on?
<ahoneybun> having a single/few languages for the docs
<ahoneybun> of all the projects
<ahoneybun> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B6zAAODZFwQ2SGJCQ1YxRE1IaUU/view?usp=sharing
<ahoneybun> since all the projects (xubuntu, lubuntu, kubuntu) docs are on different sites it can be annoying to find them
<ahoneybun> and the ubuntu wiki is bad with MoinMoin
<Etriaph> In the past, with producing documentation, I always had an internal format that exported to several external ones.
<Etriaph> Choose what you want to work with the most, to produce documentation, and let everything else read from that.
<ahoneybun> LaTeX is the most used, with the Ubuntu Docs, Server Docs, and Xubuntu Docs
<Etriaph> So all you need to do is learn to transform LaTeX
<Etriaph> Or to LaTeX
<Etriaph> What would you prefer to work with?
<ahoneybun> I really like RST
<ahoneybun> restructuredText
<ahoneybun> I would help move things over
<Etriaph> Now do you want restructuredText for the next four or five years?
<Etriaph> Does it support all possible documentation presentational elements you may need down the road?
<ahoneybun> it works and has been around for a while
<ahoneybun> supports imgs, sections
<ahoneybun> tables, bullets
 * ahoneybun is still researching
<Etriaph> Can I ask you to consider something?
<ahoneybun> sure
<Etriaph> Do you think a technical writer, who chooses to donate time documenting in the future, would enjoy using restructeredText?
<ahoneybun> I like it
<ahoneybun> but for users/contributors they can file bugs against it in LP or Git
<Etriaph> Do you have control over the resulting processing?
<ahoneybun> and contributors fix them
<ahoneybun> well the bug tracking system on LP and Git?
<Etriaph> ie. could I take your source and decide what kind of HTML output I get for it?
<Etriaph> And then do like: rt-transform my_doc.rt template.in out.html
<ahoneybun> with sphinx we can export to HTML
<ahoneybun> eBook, and PDF
<Etriaph> Sphinx, lemme see
<ahoneybun> http://sphinx-doc.org
<ahoneybun> wait
<ahoneybun> it uses LaTeX for the PDF
<ahoneybun> oh wow
<Etriaph> Ya, this is interesting.
<ahoneybun> so we (kubuntu) could using RST, then export to LaTeX, while Lubuntu just write LaTeX
<ahoneybun> though ours would be one long file from the looks of it
<Etriaph> There must be a TOC
<Etriaph> That would produce links to anchors
<ahoneybun> anyway I have to go to sleep
<Etriaph> ahoneybun: Night
<ahoneybun> night Etriaph 
<ScottK> Someone tell sitter I think it's fine when you see him.
<ovidiu-florin> Etriaph: ping
<Etriaph> ovidiu-florin: pong, adding it now
<Etriaph> ovidiu-florin: On its way to you know 
<Etriaph> s/know/now
<ovidiu-florin> Etriaph: when's the deadline?
<Etriaph> 18th
<ovidiu-florin> ok, thank you
<Etriaph> np
<Etriaph> Have you seen http://devdocs.io/ ?
<Etriaph> Was telling Aaron about it earlier
<ovidiu-florin> no
<ovidiu-florin> Etriaph: can you add a trello card for this?
<Etriaph> It supports offline browsing for all of the documentation sets
<Etriaph> For devdocs?
<ovidiu-florin> so we study it as well?
<Etriaph> Sure
<ovidiu-florin> I have to go now
<ovidiu-florin> I'll be back this evening
<Etriaph> rgr
<sick_rimmit> Good Morning
<soee> hiho
<Blizzz> Person widet (whatever this is) fails because it cannot load a qml file (dependency issue?) Error loading QML file: file:///usr/share/plasma/plasmoids/org.kde.person/contents/ui/main.qml:23:1: module "org.kde.people" is not installed
<sitter> Blizzz: http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/applications/ktp-desktop-applets.git/commit/?h=kubuntu_stable&id=8412fcd49838f8a5e14b4f0bec0e9d5848bd8270
<Blizzz> sitter: ty
<sitter> now we just need someone to package 15.04.1 -.-
<Blizzz> meh, again that bloody Krautish everywhere -.-
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
 * yofel puts on the He Voted badge
<sgclark> sitter: Riddell: sure I can run applications, but I am guessing I need to set up wily or something?
 * sgclark voted too
<sitter> if I remembered where I put my script :'<
<sitter> kubotu: order i voted button for sgclark and yofel
 * kubotu hands sgclark and yofel a blue "I Voted" button with a panda on it.
<kubotu> Thanks for voting -- The Illuminati
 * sitter wonders what the deal with the panda is
<sgclark> lol nice
<sitter> sgclark: are you going to do applications for wily right away?
<sgclark> well I have to set up a chroot first, I have not touched wily yet
<sitter> you could just run on vivid, there's no real difference anyway ;)
 * sitter wonders how backporting is supposed to work nowadays
<sgclark> okies
<sitter> kubuntu_stable ⇢ kubuntu_wily_archive ⇢ kubuntu_vivid_backports
<sitter> if so then I'd branch kubuntu_stable ⇢ kubuntu_wily_archive. that should get packaged, once that is super awesome one would merge kubuntu_wily_archive ⇢ kubuntu_vivid_backports and upload vivid
<sgclark> okies
<sitter> agh, apps has kde4 bits again -.-
<sgclark> mmhm still for sometime I am afraid
<sitter> me too
<sitter> so actually the merge process probably is: kubuntu_vivid_archive ⇢ kubuntu_vivid_backports (which is already done for kf5 packages) AND THEN kubuntu_stable ⇢ kubuntu_wily_archive (if there is no kubuntu_stable: kubuntu_vivid_backports ⇢ kubuntu_wily_archive) then wily gets packaged. then kubuntu_wily_archive ⇢ kubuntu_vivid_backports and vivid gets packaged.
<sitter> clearly someone should port all the kde4 stuff so I don't get my brain all twisted over merges
<sitter> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11113339/
<sitter> case in point
<sitter> how do those bastards even diverge
<sgclark> didnt we already merge that in 15.04.0?
<sitter> http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/applications/artikulate.git/commit/?h=kubuntu_vivid_archive&id=bf32b62fdf041a74fcead180bceee47a8173a915
<sitter> sgclark: we only branched, there was no merge afterwards 
<sitter> sgclark: why is that version UNRELEASED in archive though?
<sitter> seems either that should not be unreleased or that actually did not land in vivid?
<sgclark> it did nto land in vivid it looks to me
<sgclark> hmm
 * sitter emits a blink
<sitter> sgclark: they were uploaed though https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/vivid/+source/ark
<sitter> I so much despise our current process 
<sitter> stuff gets lost all the time
<sgclark> ugh
<sitter> artikulate packaging repo is weird
<sitter> http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/applications/artikulate.git/log/?h=kubuntu_vivid_backports
<yofel> how is that weird?
<sitter> why backports was branched from the first commit in the repo is beyond me
<yofel> ah hm
<sitter> http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/applications/artikulate.git/log/
<sitter> assuing my intial backports branch script crapped out and branched from master rather than a suitable branch it shouldn't have used the first commit as there were some 20 commits ontop of it
<sitter> so that branch makes no sense
<sitter> sgclark: since artikular isn't wrap-clean... please make sure to setup a git template so new clones are forced to have a wrapped debian/ directory http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/git-hooks.git/
<sgclark> umm
<sgclark> how do I do that?
<sitter> see readme
<sitter> kde-wallpapers also has problems
<yofel> could that hook check first if one pushes to pkg-kde/ ?
<yofel> currently that applies to all and any commits..
<BluesKaj> i just load wallpapers from the pictures file , the wallpapers available from kde-look are ok, but I prefer my own familiar scenes
<sgclark> eerr for all repos? that could be a problem with my work with kde and such
<sitter> sgclark: only if the repo has a debian/ dir
<sgclark> ahh okies cool
<yofel> I meant any package..
<sitter> yofel: feel free to expand, probably just needs to check what origin points to
<sgclark> sure ok fine
<sitter> I don't think the script actually gets the remote passed as argument or something, though I might be mistaken
<sitter> checking origin should be a decent enough approximation at any rate
<sitter> oh oh oh
<sitter> I remember!
<sitter> yofel: you created kubuntu_unstable for some kde4 apps when you created the initial repos supposedly because I hadn't pointed out that we only integrate kf5
<yofel> probably, which I still don't understand, but whatever
<sitter> no point investing time in stuff that is going anyway :P
<sitter> *going away
<yofel> sure, but it makes things complicated in other places
<sitter> anywho, this wasn't a problem because we only CI'd applications based on a seclection list what with most apps being kde4. the branching scripts however merged without discrimination so they would create the backports from those incredibly outedated kubuntu_unstable branches on kde4 repos
<sitter> yofel: such as?
<yofel> merging in kubuntu-initial-upload? or what does git do if you want to merge an inexistent branch? (Can't say I ever tried that)
<sitter> initial-upload doesn't merge, I have a special script for that
<yofel> er, it does merge..
<sitter> which has a list of origins, if it fails to find an origin it picks the next best one
<sitter> which is something I need anyway because some upstreams have no 'stable' release
<sitter> so there's always a case where a repo has no kubuntu_stable and needs logic to automatically fall through to kubuntu_unstable
<yofel> wait what? "else: #not sru\n ... git merge origin/kubuntu_%s_backports ..."
<sitter> Oo
<sitter> wtf
<sitter> yofel: in initial upload?
<sgclark> sitter:  yes that merges now
<yofel> sitter: er, correction, "git checkout origin/kubuntu_%s_backports, git merge origin/kubuntu_%s"
<yofel> still, it hardcodes backports o.O
<sitter> sgclark: of course it does. it does everything...
<sgclark> lol
 * sitter shakes head
<sitter> if lastDigit >= 80:
<sitter>     stability = "unstable"
<sitter> else:
<sitter>     stability = "stable"
<yofel> -            subprocess.check_call(["git", "checkout", "kubuntu_%s_archive" % (release)])
<yofel> +            subprocess.check_call(["git", "checkout", "kubuntu_%s_backports" % (release)])
<yofel> . . .
<sgclark> so did you say you have a script or am I doing all this by hand?
<sitter> anyone seen my valium?
<sitter> sgclark: script already running
<sgclark> pass me some if you find it
<sgclark> sweet thanks
<sitter> and failing xD
<sitter> ksnakeduel also broken
<sgclark> doh
 * yofel passes sitter some ritalin
<yofel> If I didn't have exams to study for I would rewrite k-i-u...
 * yofel leaves it broken and hopes whoever falls on his face will forgive him
<sitter> yofel: been drawing up a KCI based replacement anyway
<yofel> in !ruby?
<sitter> yah
<yofel> that was a boolean statement :P
<sitter> in that case nah
<sitter> the trick part is the architecture anyway
<yofel> danit ;P
<sitter> needs to be coherently atomic
<sitter> which is somewhat mutuall exclusive
<yofel> uh, you can't really do worse than k-i-u really...
<yofel> really
<yofel> side question: is ruby 2 more API stable than python 3?
<Riddell> How do I get Nick completion in quassel droid?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: you press the search button thing
<sitter> sgclark: there are a couple of repos that have no kubuntu_vivid_archive branch. not sure what exactly that means but they might warrant looking into .. ktp-common-internals: libkdegames: libkgeomap: meta-kde-telepathy:
<sitter> pushing first merge part now (vivid_archive ⇢ backports)
<sgclark> okies
<sitter> all repos that are getting a kubuntu_wily_archive branch: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11114684/
<sitter> pushing second part now (stable | vivid_backports ⇢  wily_archive)
<sitter> sgclark: all applications repos have a kubuntu_wily_archive branch now
<sitter> (excluding kde-workspace of course, since we don't package that anymore)
<sgclark> okies thank you
<sgclark> grr can we put our tools in git , bzr hates me
<yofel> bzr hates its life, can't get any worse
<yofel> actually, we could convert it into a git repo...
<soee> hiho
<KDDA> anyone know of a gui version of the du tool?
<Etriaph> KDDA: Kinda, you can try filelight
<KDDA> I have an sdcard I want to find out where the most usage is
<Etriaph> Yup, Filelight then
<Etriaph> sudo apt-get install filelight
<Etriaph> It's a graphical display of disk usage, one of my favorite tools.
<KDDA> in progress of installing
<KDDA> ah nice
<KDDA> thanks Etriaph
<Etriaph> np
<KDDA> ah, log files
<KDDA> lots of huge log files
 * ahoneybun had to reinstall...
<Etriaph> ahoneybun: Oh, what happened?
<ahoneybun> not sure. my wifi was not working at work so I rebooted, still nothing, rebooted still nothing, rebooted black screen with the mouse showing and I could move it
<ahoneybun> Etriaph: 
<Etriaph> Weird.
<ahoneybun> yes and sucking
<ahoneybun> oh well
<Etriaph> ahoneybun: Did you try to rescue first?
<ahoneybun> did not know what to do really
<KDDA> 2.1Gb of logs :/
<KDDA> silly raspberrypi
<Etriaph> KDDA: That'll do it :D
<ahoneybun> I was looking at top and plasmashell was running
<Etriaph> ahoneybun: Did the reinstall get the Wifi working?
<Etriaph> KDDA: Remember, filelight is your friend :D
<ahoneybun> not sure, I'm on cable atm
<ahoneybun> oh wait the EFI bug was fixed
<KDDA> indeed
<KDDA> shame it doesnt work over ssh
<ahoneybun> yay did not even notice till now
<ahoneybun> brb reboot, updated, upgraded and added the backport ppa
<KDDA> indeed Etriaph, its fast too!
<ahoneybun> wait installing some more stuff then reboot
<ahoneybun> Etriaph: that is a game changer that sphinx can export latex
<ahoneybun> and we have pandoc
<ahoneybun> brb
<KDDA> yippeee
<KDDA> weather station is back online!
<yofel> KDDA: it should work over ssh -X actually. just very very slow
<KDDA> I need to auto delete my logs
<sitter> not necessarily there's all matter of problems with involved apps as they somewhat depend on enviornmental conditions
<yofel> there's logrotate for that ;)
<sitter> such as a dbus socket
<yofel> hm, true. bad dbus
<KDDA> it must not be working on rasbian !
<sitter> 21:01:46 E, [2015-05-13T21:01:46.714014 #25739] ERROR -- ppa_promote: Found more than one matching source for plasma-workspace=4:5.3.0+git20150513.0917+15.10-0
<sitter> launchpad is drunk or something
<KDDA> oh dear, plasma sheel just crashed :/
<Etriaph> Anyone know a low-cost place to host a Quassel core?
<sitter> @home
<Etriaph> I only have the one PC, I tend to turn it off at night.
<Etriaph> I have a laptop, but same deal.
* sitter changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - 10 years of friendlyness | https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | Kubuntu Kickoff: http://tinyurl.com/kubuntukickoff | Plasma 5 Demo: http://tinyurl.com/plasma5demo
<test__> I need help, plasma-shell crashed on me and wouldnt restart. I rebooted my system and not cant get into my desktop.  Ive had to setup a brand new user to get online
<sitter> stop running things using sudo? :P
<test__> its KDDA btw
<KDDA> sitter: if that was reply to me, I wasnt using sudo.  I had this IRC open and an SSH terminal to my RaspberyPi and a Firefox browser open at the time
<sitter> paste your .xession-errors file
<KDDA> how do I reset my desktop?
<sitter> that entirely depends on how it broke
<sitter> KDDA: is krunner still working?
<KDDA> the inferface is, but it not working in my other account
<KDDA> Alt-spacebar brings up the type box, but nothing works
<sitter> define nothing works
<KDDA> well typing firefox, does nothing
<KDDA> typing IRC, does nothing
<sitter> KDDA: sudo chown -R yourusername /home/yourhome
<sitter> KDDA: if that does not help you'll have to get help from #kde or #plasma
<KDDA> No ksycoca database available! ?
<sitter> that seems somewhat unlikely as it gets force generated during login IIRC
<KDDA> well thats the error in .xsession-errors
<sitter> fair enough so you have been running a gui thing via sudo or some other such nonesense :P
<sitter> KDDA: ls -lah /home/yourhome/.cache/ksycoca5*
<KDDA> not that I know of
<KDDA> what is the bar at the bottom called?
#kubuntu-devel 2015-05-14
<ahoneybun> now that was weird
<ahoneybun> something removed kwin
<ahoneybun> also I think sddm is not being used (login looks different)
<ahoneybun> Etriaph: still around?
<Etriaph> ahoneybun: Am yes, but you might be in bed
<kodi_> hello
<KDDA> what is the bar at the bottom of Kubuntu 15.04 called?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<KDDA> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi KDDA
<KDDA> hows you?
<BluesKaj> good thanks, and you?
<KDDA> bit fed up to be honest
<KDDA> plasma-shell crashed on my main user account last night and I cant get it working again
<BluesKaj> which plasma?
<KDDA> 5
<KDDA> the shell
<BluesKaj> KDDA, did you install 5.3? if not it's in the launchpad kubuntu-backports ppa 
<BluesKaj> KDDA, https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports
* sgclark changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - 10 years of friendlyness | Status: Applications 15.04.1 Wily: http://goo.gl/valbQd | https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | Kubuntu Kickoff: http://tinyurl.com/kubuntukickoff | Plasma 5 Demo: http://tinyurl.com/plasma5demo
<Etriaph> sgclark: Do you have a sec?
<sgclark> Etriaph: well. what do you need?
 * sgclark never has a sec anymore :(
<Etriaph> sgclark: I'm just wondering, if in all your packaging, you've seen a package that includes the QML library for QtWebEngine
 * Etriaph gives sgclark a cookie.
<sgclark> mm not personally, but isn't qtwebengine brand spanking new? I don't think we are even packaging it yet.
<Etriaph> Qt gives instructions to build it
<Etriaph> I can't get it built myself, I was wondering if it had been packaged and there were deps I was missing
<mitya57> Etriaph: http://lists.alioth.debian.org/pipermail/pkg-kde-talk/2014-October/001970.html
<mitya57> also thread.gmane.org/gmane.comp.kde.devel.core/86778/
<sgclark> yeah, that lol
<sgclark> I know kdepim depends on it now..
<sgclark> it is a beast
<Etriaph> Ouch, OK
<mitya57> IIRC kdepim needs it to display a *single* HTML 4 page, which can be perfectly done with a qtextedit
<sgclark> yeah I know
<Etriaph> I am having issues with QtWebkit and wanted to try this out.
<sgclark> I had some trouble building it in kde ci, I couldn't imagine trying to package it
<Etriaph> OK, so this is something that Qt is going to have to sort out driving into the mainstream then.
<mitya57> We can Oxide which is based on the same engine (Blink)
<Etriaph> The dependency of ffmpeg is crazy.
<mitya57> s/can/have/
<kubotu> mitya57 meant: "We have Oxide which is based on the same engine (Blink)"
<Etriaph> mitya57: Oxide, I haven't come across that yet.
<Etriaph> I'm trying to build a browser for sites that run on Wikipedia's software platform to keep track of my research path and branches.
<mitya57> https://launchpad.net/oxide <- if you need something modern, with qml bindings, and available in Ubuntu, then it should be a perfect choise
 * mitya57 uses only qtwebkit in his projects
<Etriaph> mitya57: My WebView, when I shrink my window, scales the content down; trying to find a way to let it stay the same size all the time with horizontal scrollbars.
<Etriaph> (Scaling to the point the text is unreadable)
<mitya57> I think it's possible, but you should better ask on #qt or forum.qt.io or interest ML
<Etriaph> mitya57: Ya, that's my next step.
<Etriaph> mitya57: Thanks for the advice :D
<ahoneybun> yea I was Etriaph lol
<Etriaph> ahoneybun: Oh, haha :D
<ahoneybun> :D
<Etriaph> ahoneybun: With respect to the devdocs.io I made the card for, I'm eager to put development documentation on the desktop.  A small KDE app with a webview and local storage turned on.
<Etriaph> ahoneybun: I'd be nice to make an application counterpart that people could sync to the version they're trying to support.
<ahoneybun> that is cool, option package right?
<Etriaph> ahoneybun: Yup.
<Etriaph> Not part of build-essential or anything like that.
 * ahoneybun thinks build-essentail is not around anymore
<Etriaph> The more bodies developing for KDE the better the environment becomes, I just want sort out how to provide those best tools to users.
<yofel> it is, you won't have that by default though
<ahoneybun> Etriaph: https://github.com/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual
<Etriaph> ahoneybun: Ah, nice to see you're settling in on that.  I'll fork and add some gems about workflow, if there's a hints and tips segment in there.
<Etriaph> oxide-qt build has hung..
 * Etriaph cries.
<Etriaph> log: now monitoring process activity
<ahoneybun> Etriaph: it seems the best as that is written in RST but I can easily convert to LaTeX
<ahoneybun> Etriaph: I'm thinking of uploading it in LaTeX as well
<KDDA> anyone know if there is a kontact widget for plasma 5?
<Etriaph> ahoneybun: I would stick to one format in the repo so maintainers don't have to transform the RST after changes on commit.
<Etriaph> My 0.02
<ahoneybun> true
<ahoneybun> Etriaph: ok so I have finished 2 files and have the rest as temps for now
<ahoneybun> *sections are placed but no text atm
<Etriaph> ahoneybun: I'm going to try to figure out a way to make this HTML5 output instead of XHTML
<ahoneybun> oh?
<Etriaph> ahoneybun: For semantic tags if it's going to be crawled, if possible.  It looks like they don't currently have an HTML5 builder for Sphinx though.
<ahoneybun> yea
 * Etriaph puts that in the project TODO list
<Etriaph> I wish I had 10 hands
<shadeslayer> and I wish I didn't have to sleep and a day was 48 hours long
 * genii makes more coffee
<sgclark> yeah I made the fatal mistake of sleeping last night, and awoke to a sea of failed builds on my kde ci. sigh.
<sgclark> all while packaging applications. not sure how much longer I can burn the candle at both ends.
<shadeslayer> sgclark: would recommend either taking some time off or stopping one thing
<Etriaph> sgclark: You're of no use to someone if you're dead, everyone must give themselves time to breathe.
<shadeslayer> ^^
<shadeslayer> get a hobby, get the heck out of IRC :P
<shadeslayer> sgclark: at one point my IRC addiction got so bad that I nearly asked a Freenode admin to kline me
<sgclark> that may help, clearly I have issues with the word no
<shadeslayer> haha
<sgclark> lol
<shadeslayer> sgclark: I can totally relate
<shadeslayer> sgclark: you can ask valorie or Mamarok :P
<sgclark> :)
<shadeslayer> sgclark: but really, get some offline time as well, it helps alot
<sgclark> yeah I have family coming in a weekish, though that is not really time off either lol
<shadeslayer> well, it's time away from us
<shadeslayer> which is fine
<sgclark> true, I should turn off the computers and get outside or something lol
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> go for a run, that's always good xD
<sgclark> got a new bike :) should put some use to it
<shadeslayer> or pick up a instrument, or read a book, anything really
<shadeslayer> sgclark: cool , go for it, the KDE CI can wait 
<shadeslayer> as long as things won't explode
<sgclark> they exploded :( but it was qt upstream that broke it..
<shadeslayer> ah yeah, not your fault
<shadeslayer> I saw the fpic/fpie RR
<sgclark> yeah that
<shadeslayer> sgclark: so yeah, go take that new bike for a spin, it's going to be a while before that gets merged
<shadeslayer> nothing you can do about it
<shadeslayer> also, not your problem technically
<sgclark> cool, fighting with libkdegames4 atm
<sgclark> packaging
<shadeslayer> heh :)
<sgclark> lol
<shadeslayer> anyway, I'm going to go learn about Heikin Ashi charts
<sgclark> sounds cool!
<shadeslayer> useful for reading / understanding the stock market
<sgclark> giving myself 10 mins on this package before I run away
<sgclark> very useful. been on my to-do list for years
<shadeslayer> cool
<shadeslayer> sgclark: another thing you could pick up :p
<sgclark> :)
<soee> hiho
<Etriaph> Hi soee
<yofel> sgclark: when stuff explodes, take a glass of wine and enjoy the show ;P
<sgclark> lol
<sgclark> a bit early here :)
<shadeslayer> that's what I usually do
<shadeslayer> don't steal my thing
<soee> gusy what about KF5.10 ? someone is packaging ?
<shadeslayer> I'll be forced to switch to whiskey then
<shadeslayer> or whisky
<shadeslayer> or scotch
<shadeslayer> I still don't know what one calls a Laphroig
<shadeslayer> ScottK: halp ^
<shadeslayer> Laphroaig even
<yofel> we're haralds minions, wine it is
<sgclark> lol
<soee> gusy i write some summary maybe this weekend about https://plus.google.com/110954078302330754910/posts/Cvfi5JYh9CY and we will see what is fixed and what needs to be fixed
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Their web site says "Scotch Whisky", but certain rabid Scottish nationals around here don't like the word Scotch, so I'd just go with Whisky.
<shadeslayer> Scottish Whisky?
<ScottK> That'd be better.
<ScottK> On a certain island slightly to the west of there, they call their distilled spirit of choice Irish Whiskey.
<ScottK> Note the spelling difference and do be careful about that as there are those that claim it's not Whiskey/Whisky no matter how you spell it if it's not from Scotland.
<ScottK> Of course that's also just sometimes called "Irish" as is have a nip of the old Irish.
<ScottK> It's complicated.
<shadeslayer> oh wow
<soee> what was the command to reload plsmashell ?
<ScottK> sudo reboot will do it.
<ScottK> Probably not what you want, however.
<yofel> kquitapp plasmashell && plasmashell ?
<soee> nope
<soee> someone had this problem lately: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=346166 ?
<ubottu> KDE bug 346166 in general "Removed widgets are restored sometimes after relogin or reboot" [Normal,Needsinfo: waitingforinfo]
<shadeslayer> Dockers swarm looks like the best thing ever
<shadeslayer> except I don't think it can do stuff like bind mounting folders from the swarm host to the docker hosts
<shadeslayer> such sad
<shadeslayer> OTOH I could setup my jenkins slaves to have sshfs mounts
<shadeslayer> that'd be fun
<shadeslayer> sgclark: saw your email
<shadeslayer> sgclark: just dget the package from LP and then bump up things
<shadeslayer> and then debuild -S -sa as usual
<shadeslayer> more specifically, look at debian/rules
<sgclark> okies ty
<shadeslayer> sgclark: btw where's the code for the new KDE CI?
<shadeslayer> sgclark: and have you looked at Swarm?
<shadeslayer> might be useful for KDE CI
<sgclark> I had to stop playing with docker when I was told I had to have native builds for osx and windows :(
<shadeslayer> aw
<sgclark> but the code is in sysadmin/ci-master-config
<shadeslayer> well, you could have engineered separate solutions for Linux and Windows/OS X
<sgclark> yeah in the end it was a matter of time
<shadeslayer> I see
<sgclark> so many requirements changed throughout
<sgclark> I still would like to implement a docker solution for patch testing on the fly though. but again, time.
<sgclark> on my ever growing to do :)
<shadeslayer> I like how KCI and DCI combined is like > 8K of ruby code >.>
<sgclark> yeah I ended up using groovy as that is what the job-dsl-plugin uses.
<shadeslayer> groovy does not look like fun
<shadeslayer> my god
<shadeslayer> my eyes
<sgclark> seems java was pretty easy to pick up even though it had been years since my class in university lol
<shadeslayer> halp
<sgclark> lol
<shadeslayer> no no no
<shadeslayer> http://quickgit.kde.org/?p=sysadmin%2Fci-master-config.git&a=blob&h=f7928e1dc4a6fd297fef497763dc3da50ae94ba2&hb=5bb1b991a69a2025a6a63aa256af76ad0be36cd3&f=helpers%2FConditionalProjectHelper.groovy
<shadeslayer> the number of else if statements in there is longer than I can view in my browser
<sgclark> an unfortunate side affect of integrating also pre exisiting python automation scripts
<sgclark> all the platform needed different build commands
<shadeslayer> I also see the same strings being repeated, why not abstract it into a class of some sort
<shadeslayer> so like, the only difference I see sometimes is : arg2 'Linux' or  arg2 'OSX'
<shadeslayer> or command commandBuilder(jobname, 'Linux', compilers, jobname, branchGroup) and command commandBuilder(jobname, 'OSX', compilers, jobname, branchGroup)
<shadeslayer> sgclark: ^^ just a thought, good idea to somehow abstract that away into things which are common and then construct special things out of those common generic things
<shadeslayer> easier said than done for sure, but makes things alot more readable
<sgclark> right ok, so I have no programming experience aside from university years ago, I am sure it is crap to be improved. 
<shadeslayer> sgclark: yeah, its just stuff one either learns from formal education or when someone points it out really
<shadeslayer> that's how I usually learn programming
<sgclark> but it is very fagile and one misstep breaks everything all together.
<shadeslayer> sgclark: write tests
<shadeslayer> lots and lots of them
<shadeslayer> and setup CI to test your CI scripts
<shadeslayer> so that you remove fragility
<sgclark> okies
<shadeslayer> again, this is going to cause a bit of pain in the beginning, but I've realized it's very much worth it
<sgclark> any pointers on where to learn test writing?
<shadeslayer> I so very much hate it when Harald tells me to write tests for our CI tooling, but it has helped me an insane number of times
<shadeslayer> sgclark: I'm not too sure about how Java testing works, maybe google can advise better
<shadeslayer> but Ruby has a UnitTest class or something
<sgclark> ok
<shadeslayer> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_unit_testing_frameworks#Java
<shadeslayer> oh look https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_unit_testing_frameworks#Groovy
<sgclark> tbh I had no idea what I was getting myself into with this ci, obviously I still have alot to learn, but by some miracle I got it working.
<shadeslayer> :)
<sgclark> cool thanks
<shadeslayer> sgclark: honestly though, write tests, that way if you break something you catch it when you're running the tests
<shadeslayer> instead of assuming it works, except for in that one corner case
<sgclark> yep, will top prioritize that
<sgclark> and breaking things down should not break it so easy, you r are 100% right
<shadeslayer> yep, write tests for existing behavior, refactor, repeat
<shadeslayer> refactor, run tests, repeat
<sgclark> k
<sgclark> you guys will make a programmer outta me yet :p
<shadeslayer> sgclark: BTW what I described is called a red green refactor
<sgclark> cool thx
<sgclark> guess I can play with docker again to re set up my local ci, though I had issues with systemd last I tried..
<sgclark> nothing worked.. at all
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> sgclark: that sounds odd, I can run debian sid images inside docker just fine
<sgclark> it complained about dbus not being available. and all sorts of nasty errors
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> might be useful to run dbus-launch before your build scripts
<sgclark> well, I did not get to builds, as I could not get ssh to run
<sgclark> but I did not spend alot of time trying, will make another attempt. Sounds like a project for the weekend.
<sgclark> after the long bike ride of course.
<shadeslayer> why did you need ssh
<sgclark> to connect ot jenkins?
<sgclark> wth does libkdegames4 want ECM?!?!?!
<shadeslayer> sgclark: you ... don't need that
<shadeslayer> use the API
<shadeslayer> sgclark: https://github.com/blue-systems/pangea-tooling/blob/master/dci/mgmt/build.rb#L75
<shadeslayer> might be useful
<shadeslayer> sgclark: ideally you shouldn't need to run ssh inside a container
<shadeslayer> docker containers aren't meant to be long term things, though you can most certainly use them that way
<shadeslayer> but for running single apps
<shadeslayer> so you wouldn't run your db and your website within one container
<sgclark> shadeslayer: ooh thanks. sorry had to step away from computer
<shadeslayer> sgclark: yw
<sgclark> ok cool, I see. Yeah when I was using it before my master was also in docker, haense why I used ssh like that. But that is not the case now, so this will work.
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> sgclark: would still work
<shadeslayer> my Jenkins instance is inside a docker container
<shadeslayer> and launches more containers on the host
<sgclark> oh cool
<shadeslayer> you need to bind /var/run/docker.sock or some thing like that inside the master container
<sgclark> yeah my time with docker was cut much to short
<shadeslayer> let me check
<shadeslayer> sgclark: another cool thing you can do is use the swarm stuff I mentioned above
<shadeslayer> which is basically something that manages a collection of docker daemons
<shadeslayer> so you send it a request "Give me a container" and it'll launch a container on one of the machines running a docker daemon
<shadeslayer> I'm trying to weild it for my next iteration of the Debian CI
<sgclark> wow
<shadeslayer> though binding Jenkins workspaces is difficult , need to talk to Harald to see if he has a suggestion
<shadeslayer> sgclark: I was hoping that each of my jenkins slaves would be a docker container itself, though that might be more of a hassle
<sgclark> that is what I did. well till I got to windows and osx which obviously dashed my docker dreams
<shadeslayer> heh :)
<shadeslayer> should have thought about that before :P
<sgclark> well yeah, I cannot say enough, I had no idea what I was getting into
<shadeslayer> hah :)
<sgclark> so any thoughts on why likdegames4 might be trying to become a kf5 build?
<sgclark> build switch missing somewhere perhaps..
<sgclark> okies I think I am actually going to take a break. 
<sgclark> let me know how swarm works out though shadeslayer :)
<shadeslayer> sgclark: where can I find libkdegames4?
<shadeslayer> sgclark: and will do
<sgclark> shadeslayer: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/206524425/buildlog_ubuntu-wily-amd64.libkdegames4_4%3A15.04.1-0ubuntu1~ubuntu15.10~ppa1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<sgclark> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/next-stage2/+build/7429595
<shadeslayer> that looks wrong
<shadeslayer> wheres the source
<shadeslayer> unless it's write and libkdegames4 is now KF5 based
<shadeslayer> s/write/right/
<kubotu> shadeslayer meant: "unless it's right and libkdegames4 is now KF5 based"
<shadeslayer> god damn homony,s
<shadeslayer> *homonyms
<sgclark> well I believe last release we had to split due to there being kde4 games still
<shadeslayer> still can't get them right after 24 years
<yofel> set (QT_MIN_VERSION "5.3.0")
<yofel> yep, that's kf5
<sgclark> hmm
<sgclark> ok, not sure I know how to deal with libkdegames4 :(
<yofel> well, it's libkdegames5 now
<shadeslayer> ^^
<sgclark> but seriously, need to step outside a bit, be back later :)
<shadeslayer> cya
<yofel> I hope someone ported all games ^^
<sgclark> hmm but we have games that  need 4
<sgclark> nope
<yofel> whee
 * sgclark slips away
<yofel> we'll need a dual-source like konsole then
<yofel> anyway, bed time
<yofel> gn8
<shadeslayer> oh yay
<shadeslayer> zsh is broken
<shadeslayer> echo $(echo '\\')
<shadeslayer> gives me \ in zsh but \\ in bash
<shadeslayer> though gives me \ in sh
#kubuntu-devel 2015-05-15
<soee> good morning
<valorie> did anybody else lose networking or connections after yesterday's updates?
 * valorie wasted a day messing with nmcli again
<soee> hmm not sure. i think i didnt rebot after those updates
<valorie> my cable connection stopped working a few weeks ago, but this got it going again: nmcli connection add type ethernet autoconnect yes ifname eth0
<valorie> why in hell it stopped, dunno
<valorie> I've not tested that I got wireless going as well
<valorie> I guess I never got to the end of man nmcli before, because I got that zinger from the examples there at the end
<Mirv> sitter: if you feel like it, feel free to sync also pkg-kde-tools 0.15.17 from Debian :) I'm doing a bit of syncing that (would) rely on that
<sitter> Mirv: noted
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<soee> hiho BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi so
<BluesKaj>  Hi soee, ...again :-)
<soee> :)
<KDDA> yofel: whats the repro?
<yofel> KDDA: for +1? Usual archive repo, just with wily as release
<KDDA> just do a kubuntu-devel-release-upgrade ?
<yofel> no, that won't work yet. If you want to switch now you have to edit your sources.list by hand
<yofel> s/vivid/wily
<KDDA> I thought I heard someone saying that wasnt ready yet
<yofel> the release upgrade thingy only starts working around alpha1
<BluesKaj> this command works,  sudo sed -i 's/vivid/wily/g' /etc/apt/sources.list then update and upgrade
<KDDA> yeah, just turning off my other repos
<KDDA> is it stable-ish?
<KDDA> LOL too late now
<BluesKaj> it is, as long as you're not on a production machine 
<KDDA> dont like fighting with it too much
<BluesKaj> change your pc-hostname in /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts 
<KDDA> BluesKaj: ??
<BluesKaj> if you have a version name in your konsole prompt for example 
<KDDA> is my nvidia card going to cause me problems?
<KDDA> notcie a lot of wayland stuff being installed
<BluesKaj> not yet , my nvidia card driver is fine so far
<BluesKaj> still using the nvidia-340
<KDDA> ok, well I have to pop out for a while, Ill leave this upgrading!
 * KDDA fingers crossed
<BluesKaj> KDDA, probly some wayland/weston libs, but X is still default
<KDDA> is Wily going to be wayland based?
<BluesKaj> not until 16.04/10 afaik
<KDDA> will Kubuntu have its own repo by then?
<KDDA> here we go, time to reboot
<KDDA> well my desktop is back how i left it, so thats a good sign!
<sitter> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11147361/
<sitter> :)
<sitter> :D
<shadeslayer> sitter: what's that
<sitter> :)
<shadeslayer> Ah kpurpose
<shadeslayer> Apol mentioned it a few times
<sitter> -.-
<sitter> ScottK: please reject pkg-kde-tools from vivid-proposed
<sitter> Mirv: [ubuntu/wily-proposed] pkg-kde-tools 0.15.17ubuntu1 (Accepted)
<gorgonzola> Hello all. I just found out that bluetooth in vivid is being transitioned to bluez5, and that the bluedevil package is being kept back in the transitions ppa. Does this mean that it is impossible to use bluedevil in plasma 5 in kubuntu for now?
<soee_> https://plus.google.com/110954078302330754910/posts/GqNknQdhrH6
<Etriaph> Thanks for the link soee_
<Etriaph> Posted a comment.
<soee_> valorie: networking works fine for me after all teh updates
<valorie> soee_: glad to hear it
<valorie> it might be an odd bug -- there have been occasional problems for well over a year; very few bug reports/comments
<valorie> if nobody else reports it, I won't even file another bug report
<valorie> a little quirky thing: anybody else noticing that the updater icon no longer disappears once updates have been done?
<valorie> it's green, so perhaps that is intended, but I liked it disappearing when no updates are available
<sgclark> yeah
<soee_> valorie: i can confrm that icons stays after updates, green or redd - depnds on how important the updates were
<sgclark> but on another note, I have not had any wifi issues on lappy
<soee_> sgclark: hiho, kubuntu-ci poblems solved ? you mentioned yesterday you had some ? :)
<sgclark> hiyas, kde-ci issues, not kubuntu.
<soee_> ah my fault ;)
<sgclark> qt devs broke qt O.o
<sgclark> anyway, all good now, just alot of re-building. Working on applications while those build.
<sgclark> packaging that is
<soee_> sgclark: any idea when kf5.10 might be ready ?
<sgclark> err wut?
<sgclark> dunno who is working on that sorry
<Etriaph> valorie: I have that same bug with Muon Updater
<Etriaph> valorie: After you install the updates, it still reports the same number of updates still need to be installed.
<sgclark> yeah I think when they fixed the bug when it spammed for every update they introduced a new one :(
<Etriaph> But... Media Player (which is supposed to be automatic) doesn't always appear when audio is playing.
<Etriaph> If I disable/enable it again it shows up.
<KDDA> how do you guys package?
<Etriaph> But I see that the IM presence icon is displaying the contact list finally :D
<sgclark> KDDA: there is no short answer to that.
<KDDA> anything easy to try it out?
<sgclark> KDDA: Riddell is an excellent teacher! maybe wait till he gets back for a hands on lesson, then you can ask questions after when trying one on your own.
<sgclark> that is how I learned.
<valorie> right, red for security updates
<valorie> has anyone filed a bug for that?
 * valorie hasn't had enough coffee yet to have the energy to file bugs
<sgclark> did not annoy me enough haha. The konsole right click menu is about to drive me to bug writing though.
<KDDA> is there background reading I could do?
<valorie> KDDA: I think we have a page, sec
<soee_> this maybe https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/GettingInvolved/Development ?
 * genii makes a fresh pot of coffee for the troops
<valorie> yes, that's the old page -- that will give you a general idea
<sgclark> mm coffee
<valorie> our scripts and so forth have moved/are moving
<valorie> some still on launchpad, some on debian git
<sgclark> unfortunately there is not alot of great packaging docs out there that fit our workflow..
<sgclark> it is on a VERY LONG to do list... kinda at the bottom though
<Riddell> valorie: I'm here but I've been away this week at a conference
<Riddell> valorie: how can I help?
<valorie> KDDA is looking to start packaging
<valorie> and you are the tutor par excellance'
<Riddell> KDDA: oh excellent
<KDDA> LOL I sense sarcasm !
<valorie> no sarcasm!
<valorie> we love new packagers
<KDDA> valorie: are you one?
<valorie> and one of these days one of them will get our beginner packager docs into order
<valorie> usually they find some other absorbing work first
<valorie> no, not a coder or packagers
<valorie> -s
<valorie> mostly testing, writing, helping newbies in #kubuntu, GSoC, etc.
<Riddell> KDDA: well if you have an hour or two free I can do a tutorial now, although I'm a bit tired with a travellers infection
<valorie> :(
<valorie> get well soon, Riddell
 * valorie is just tired, probably because of the 3-hour time diff
<sgclark> :(
<sgclark> just tired from working too much
<valorie> curable with coffee though
<valorie> sgclark: YES
<KDDA> up to you Riddell
<valorie> my goodness, you need enough sleep and time off having fun
<Riddell> KDDA: do you have a launchpad account with an ssh key?
<KDDA> no
<Riddell> KDDA: make one :)
<KDDA> does it have to link to a person?
<valorie> of course
<valorie> you yourself get the credit or blame for your work
<KDDA> I dont like that idea!
<valorie> KDDA: code is also "signed" by the person who writes it
<valorie> and I used "blame" as there is a `git blame` command to find out who to contact about each line of code if necessary
<valorie> we all stand behind and support our work
<KDDA> ok, I setup an account
<valorie> cool
<KDDA> but tried to log in, and its saying bad request - bad robot :(
<KDDA> Bad bot, go away! Request aborted.
<valorie> you need to set up your ssh key as well
<KDDA> I have
<valorie> excellent
<KDDA> I was about to copy the key across when it started this carry on
<Riddell> KDDA: where?
<KDDA> launchpad
<Riddell> KDDA: what url?
<KDDA> https://login.launchpad.net/+login
<Riddell> nope, that's the login url
<KDDA> thinks Im a bot :/
<Riddell> what's your username?
<Riddell> hmm no ssh key on https://launchpad.net/~clivejo
<soee_> i have one https://launchpad.net/~soee :) 
<valorie> oooo, karma ++
<yofel> soee++
<valorie> oh my, I wonder if I transferred those keys from that old laptop
<Riddell> KDDA: ssh ubuntu@ec2-54-159-117-153.compute-1.amazonaws.com
<KDDA> something really wrong with my install
<Riddell> what's that?
<KDDA> plasma-shell keeps crashing
<KDDA> strange log-in screens 
<KDDA> *curses* nothing will work for me!
<KDDA> just took a photo of the login screen and sent it via KDE Connect and the file is corrupt!
<valorie>   KDDA, check and make sure that kdm and lightdm are uninstalled and purged
<valorie> at one point I had that trouble; removing them simplified things
<Riddell> KDDA: well I'm afraid I need to go to sleep,let's try for another day
<KDDA> no prob Riddell, thanks for tyring
<KDDA> I have gremlins
<KDDA> its days like today I hate computers
<valorie> it helps to remove stuff you don't use
<valorie> imo
<KDDA> valorie: http://s29.postimg.org/sscb64crr/Kubuntu15_10_Login.jpg
<Etriaph> Do we have any input or control over the screenshots available for apps in current versions of Kubuntu?  (Kmail for example, the screenshot is bad)
<Etriaph> re: apps.ubuntu.com
<KDDA> date label is messed up and no labels for the accounts
<KDDA> BRB going to reboot to see if I can get my taskbar back
<valorie> yikes, that is sddm, but messed up!
<valorie> still worth purging kdm or lightdm should they still be on your system
<Etriaph> I'm hoping the 15.04 install default would be to not install anything but sddm.
<valorie> Etriaph: I'm not seeing the kmail screenshot to which you refer?
<valorie> yes, the default install should have only sddm
<Etriaph> https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/kmail/
<valorie> no idea how kdm still lurked in my system
<yofel> nothing conflicts it, so there was no reason to remove it
<Etriaph> I don't have it installed, but ldm and lxdm are installed.
<Etriaph> And KDM themes, oddly enough.
<valorie> yofel: but we had an oversize image, why would we retain stuff we no longer use?
<Etriaph> valorie: The screenshots look like stock KDE4, I'm betting all of the apps should get an upgrade shot for Breeze
<valorie> yes, I just can't tell from that webpage where their script draws from for the images
<yofel> valorie: it shouldn't be on the image..
<valorie> well, I "inspected element" and can see the script name but that's all
<yofel> yep, it isn't
<valorie> Etriaph: why not file a bug on the website
<Etriaph> Even the icons are old for those apps.
<Etriaph> Oh, good idea.
<valorie> that will start a dialog with whomever is responsible
<KDDA> every time I try to switch users my display corrupts
<valorie> Etriaph: web devels like to know someone is seeing their work
<Etriaph> The apps site is a little strange now that I think about it... The available versions for everything is a different list, some show up to 14.04, some to 13.10, does anyone know why?
<valorie> I've never seen that site before, and wonder why they even have it
<valorie> seems to be just an ad for their software center
<ahoneybun> hey Etriaph and valorie
<Etriaph> ahoneybun: Hey man.
<valorie> hi ahoneybun
<yofel> wow, the kontact screenshow is kde3 and... in spanish?
<yofel> *screenshot
<valorie> yeah, their script is whacked
<valorie> or we need to put some screenies somewhere for them
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin_: ping
<valorie> bbl
<Etriaph> I'll take generic screenshots from a new user perspective if there's somewhere I can just send them.  I did log a bug against it.
<Etriaph> Is it OK to say that I'm apalled by some of the shots that are up there?  :D
#kubuntu-devel 2015-05-16
<valorie> oh, why wasn't I set away? grrrr
<valorie> Etriaph: thank you for your attention to detail
<Etriaph> valorie: I think promoting starts at ensuring that all of the mediums we can promote on are being used to the best of their ability.
<valorie> I very much agree
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<KDDA> hi BluesKaj
<KDDA> Riddell: finally logged into ec2-54-159-117-153.compute-1.amazonaws.com
<KDDA> what is that box for?
<BluesKaj> hi KDDA
<soee_> KDDA: i think its a fresh enironment to build packages
<KDDA> they arent built on my local machine?
<soee_> i think they can be, but than you have a lot of other packages that mght have negative influnace on builds. so when having fresh and clean environtment you are sure nothing interrupt it
<sgclark> we dont typically use the amazon server to package, he uses it to train. They cost money..
<sgclark> it is best practice to use chroot / pbuilder to get clean environment for packaging
<KDDA> I see
<soee_> yofel: ping
<soee_> guys please confirm if you can: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=347795
<ubottu> KDE bug 347795 in notifier "Notifications icon stays active after all updates were installed" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<soee_> iv added also video to demonstrate this behaviour
<sgclark> confirming
<soee_> thank you
<soee_> sgclark: can you test one more thing?
<soee_> this one: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=344867
<ubottu> KDE bug 344867 in kcm_sddm "Setting custom background image in kcm_sddm does not work" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<KDDA> does anyone know how to lock the login to one screen?
<sgclark> soee: confirming
<soee> thank you 
<soee> sgclark: 15.04.1 are building for Willy ?
<sgclark> yeah
<sgclark> stuck on ktp though
<soee> sgclark: each time i see this packaging process we have i wonder why there are always building problems
<sgclark> the wonderful world of packaging :p
<soee> for example if there are app 15.04 ok - its fresh might be problematic, but bugfixes version in myopinion should be easy to package
<soee> yes and i can't undersnatd this :)
<sgclark> well that was my thought, this should be easy! just a point release!
<soee> maybe because im a webdeveloepr and here upgrade process in some apps, frameworks etc. is much easier
<sgclark> this error I am getting is wierd though.. does not happen in CI, and I am baffeled
<soee> but still why this errors shows up :)
<soee> *error
<sgclark> if I knew the answer I would have it fixed..
<soee> such packaging shudl be -> ad dpackages to build, done, they are ready :)
<sgclark> well no, there are changes that have to be made when things change
<soee> the most common problems are because of developers fault o ubutnu/debian packages need some extra stuff to be done around them ?
<sgclark> well I would not say fault.. when developers change things to say fix a bug, then the package can change and it needs to be changed to accomodate those changes.
<soee> ok but what problems it can cause, such change in package ?
<soee> it can depend on something taht is not available in current release ?
<sgclark> that can and has happened yes
<sgclark> or a new feature will create new files that are not yet in the install file
<sgclark> or in my case with ktp the build did not create the files at all...
<sgclark> removing from install will surely break things so I need to sort out why the build did not build that component
<sgclark> despite finding the needed libraries..
<debfx> sgclark: I've replied on the list
<sgclark> ty
<sgclark> ah ha
<soee> sgclark: so install file is not created by developer ?
<sgclark> no that is packaging
<sgclark> and something like the wrong version of another package can cause the probelm and did
<soee> hmm for me this is a bit strange
<soee> this all shoudl be somehow automated
<sgclark> we are getting much closer to full automation... it used to be a ton harder to package all these. Obviously we have some kinks :)
<sgclark> hmm anyone using wily yet? applications are ready to test, but I suspect there are not many using wily haha
<soee_> sgclark: i think Bluskay does
<mparillo> sgclark: I just dual-booted with wiley this morning
<sgclark> cool, if your feeling adventurous the applications in the topic need testing.
<mparillo> kinfocenter says I am still at Plasma 5.2.2 (I used the backports PPA) in Vivid to get to 5.3 on real hardware, but 5.3 did not work at all in a VMware VM. 
<mparillo> sgclark: Dolphin, rekonq, and konsole all worked so far.
<sgclark> particularily kdenlive and ktp* I think were the problem children of last release
<mparillo> Okular seems to work.
<mparillo> Those are the KDE apps I tend to use the most. KTP is a chat client?
<mparillo> Firing up KTP. Anybody want to chat? 
<mparillo> Might be user error on my part, but I have accounts on GTalk (now hangouts) and Yahoo Messenger. I have recently used the GTalk client successfully in Google Chrome, but it has been some years on YIM. In KTp, neither shows me as online.
<sgclark> don't use yahoo, but I recall extra steps if you use 2 way auth with google
<mparillo> sgclark: No, I do not use two way auth. 
<sgclark> yeah I am having issues with google too... hmm
<sgclark> ahh my problem was my firewall
<mparillo> I do not run a firewall.
<mparillo> I can install chrome and test my GChat from there.
<mparillo> Yes, I am on-line when looking at the chat sidebar on Google Chrome, but not in KTp
<sgclark> and you created the account and signed into google? also the top bar you need to pull down and select available
<mparillo> That is it. I needed to set to available. YIM shows me available. I am having trouble authenticating to GChat.
<mparillo> So YIM and AOL IM work for me (at least I show as available). GTalk and MSN Messaging do not.
<mparillo> I do not thing I have been available on YIM or AOL IM in years.
<mparillo> s/thing/think/
<kubotu> mparillo meant: "I do not think I have been available on YIM or AOL IM in years."
<vip> hello there
<soee_> hiho
<vip> anyone experienced unicode problems under vivid?
<mparillo> Google hates KTp: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11170622/
<mparillo> Google seems to be claiming that KTp uses weaker security?
<KDDA> sgclark: ping
<sgclark> KDDA: pong
<sgclark> mparillo: woah that is wierd. I have never seen that.
<KDDA> is there problem with kdepim with new apps?
<sgclark> could you be more specific?
<sgclark> did it crash?
<sgclark> if you mean the red on that list, it is because it has a different version than the rest of the apps.
<sgclark> they have some time yet before they will be kf5 ready.
<KDDA> ah
<KDDA> Im on wily, but dont want to mess up kontact
<sgclark> I wish I could guarentee things will be splendid but pim is one that likes to break, and as such needs testing lol. No worries, I will recruit more testers after the weekend.
<sgclark> I now have some real life to attend to, have a great weekend all.
<gorgonzola> hello. me again witht he same question: What is the status of bluetooth in vivid? I understand that bluez is under transition, and bluedevil is being kept back. Does this mean there is no wasy way to get bluetooth working in plasma 5 for now?
<gorgonzola> wasy=easy
<Etriaph> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/vivid/+source/bluez
 * Etriaph is waiting for dolphin 15.04.1 to trickle down.
<gorgonzola> Etriaph: I don't understand
<valorie> gorgonzola: we're waiting on the Ubuntu folks who have blackballed the new bluez for now
<valorie> because of the phone stuff or something
<valorie> "folks" should have been devels
<gorgonzola> valorie: thanks! so, just to understand on my end... bluez4 won't work with plasma 5, and we are waiting on bluez5 from ubuntu?
<KDDA> valorie: are you on wily?
<valorie> no, just vivid
<valorie> gorgonzola: I believe that is right
<valorie> unfortunately
<valorie> I'm not sure what we can do on our end beyond commenting on the launchpad bug
<gorgonzola> valorie would installing bluez5 locally help, or is that a recipe for disaster?
<gorgonzola> valorie: never mind, I see that bluez5 is actually installed.. the problem is with libical1a etc. Thanks for the clarification
<valorie> I guess it could be built from sources
<valorie> and usually that doesn't cause disaster, but may cause more work as you have to also build this new thing, that new thing
<valorie> etc.
<valorie> and -dev versions of packages
 * valorie builds amarok and has built phonon and phonon backend
<valorie> s
<valorie> no big deal realy
<gorgonzola> valorie: yeah, i went that route with solid trying to get upnp to work... But in any case, as I said above, the problem seems to be elsewhere... not in bluez
 * valorie is out for the next 24 hours or so
<Etriaph> gorgonzola: I gave you the link because an update will end up there.
<Etriaph> gorgonzola: That's how I track packages to determine when changes are coming down the pipe for me.
<gorgonzola> Etriaph: Ah, ok. Thanks. So is there any point in using this ppa? https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/+archive/ubuntu/transitions
<Etriaph> gorgonzola: You are always free to try what's available and rollback if it doesn't work for you.
<Etriaph> gorgonzola: Just keep ppa-purge handy at all times :D
#kubuntu-devel 2015-05-17
<_Groo_> in the meantime , im using blueman, it works so... but i would rather have the entire kf5 bluetooth stack working
<Etriaph> _Groo_: In time
<_Groo_> Etriaph: kde gives kde takes away
<Etriaph> _Groo_: I think the KF5 structure will likely continue as a staple in later versions.  It's progress, and sometimes progress is messy.
<Etriaph> _Groo_: I've been working on an open letter related to topics like this, hope to put it out there in the next few weeks.
<_Groo_> Etriaph: well its not kubuntu fault anyway, ubuntu touch team screwed up on this one
<_Groo_> Etriaph: i hope things dont get worse once kf5 fully migrates to wayland
<Etriaph> _Groo_: Right now app stability and migration, along with any bugs in KF5, are likely where the focus is.  It's hard migrating between major versions, just the reality of it.
<vip> hi ho
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<ahoneybun> something is wrong with this damn thing
 * ahoneybun just notice that Oxygen Font is the default :)
<KDDA> what is wrong ahoneybun
<ahoneybun> KDDA: I installed the nonfree nvidia driver, rebooted - fine
<ahoneybun> turned one a setting about font in System setting, reboot - fine
<ahoneybun> anti-aliaing - enabled, reboot -fine
<ahoneybun> anti-aliaing -enabled and forced DPI on caused nothing but a black screen for like 3 or 4 reboots
<ahoneybun> no login, I saw the systemd version but nothing after that
<ahoneybun> just got back in a few mins ago
<KDDA> I have a nvidia card too
<KDDA> hate it
<ahoneybun> it could be that I need that special setup
<ahoneybun> I have intel and nvidia
<ahoneybun> bumblee bee
<ahoneybun> rather have it over AMD some days though
<KDDA> although the nvidia driver with kubuntu seems to be working ok
<ahoneybun> I was so close to installing Ubuntu to see if the problem is just Kubuntu
<KDDA> these video meetings you guys do, are they a regular thing?
<KDDA> Unity??!?  Nooooo
<yofel> if you don't see sddm, you should look in your /var/log/Xorg.0.log really
<ahoneybun> KDDA: talk to ovidiu-florin about that, we usually do it when he is avaiable but I'm sure you would be very welcomed to join
<ahoneybun> also Unity is not that bad once 14.04 was released
 * ahoneybun see that there is a Capcom sale on steam, but his wallet is safe as none work on Linux
<yofel> KDDA: we usually only do such a meeting once shortly after release to talk about the next one
<KDDA> just wondering what time it usually is
<yofel> either part of vUDS, or around it
<ahoneybun> seems kwallet thinks my password is wrong
<ahoneybun> yet I just put it in for my wifi password
 * ahoneybun throws kwallet out a window
 * yofel gathers the pieces and throws them on his other broken kwallets
<KDDA> yofel are you a dev?
<yofel> yes
 * ahoneybun remembers in KDE4 when kwallet worked well
<yofel> in kde4 it at least didn't *repeatedly* asked you to open the same damn wallet
<KDDA> what do you use kwallet for?
<yofel> whatever asks for it, ie. kded, owncloud, chromium, ...
<ahoneybun> storing passwords
<KDDA> oh
<yofel> right ^
<ahoneybun> yofel: is it normal that kdepasswd to not be installed?
<yofel> not sure
 * yofel checks the manifest
<yofel> ahoneybun: yes
<yofel> now whether that's good I don't know
<ahoneybun> so we provide no GUI way to change the user password then
<ahoneybun> I would think that is not good
<yofel> doesn't user-manager do that?
<ahoneybun> from the system settings
<KDDA> I never used it, mostly LastPass
<yofel> yeah it does, that kaccount has a useless button is bad though :/
<yofel> I do remember someone talking about that a while ago though...
<ahoneybun> yea Im talking about "Password and User Account"
<ahoneybun> then there is User Manager that has a password option
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: Riddell valorie https://github.com/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual
<blaze> are there users of Wily?
 * ahoneybun starts playing PA
<KDDA> Im on 15.10
<ahoneybun> what is the default username and pass on a live cd/dvd?
<ahoneybun> got it
<Etriaph> http://askubuntu.com/questions/103896/live-cd-asks-for-a-username-and-password
<Etriaph> :D
<ahoneybun> thanks
<Etriaph> np
<ahoneybun> Etriaph: I'm trying to find out why the right click does not work on Ubuntu 
<ahoneybun> and Kubunt
<Etriaph> On your mouse?
<ahoneybun> laptop
<ahoneybun> trackpad/touchpad
<Etriaph> Ah, ya, I'm mostly desktop only.
<ahoneybun> so it would be synaptics I thiink
<Etriaph> I think my laptop is running 12.04 or something
<ahoneybun> just need to know where the conf file is and stiff
<ahoneybun> *stuff
<ahoneybun> so 
<ahoneybun> 'xinput list' says cannot connect to X server
<Etriaph> And you're connected?
<Etriaph> Your user session I mean?
<ahoneybun> well
<ahoneybun> with the right click not working I had to jump into a tty
<yofel> try "export DISPLAY=:0", then xinput might work
<ahoneybun> that did it yofel thanks
<ahoneybun> I see the TouchPad on there
<ahoneybun> so reading from this https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Touchpad_Synaptics#Configuration_on_the_fly : the device shows a left and right button
<ahoneybun> yofel: Etriaph http://askubuntu.com/questions/579645/right-click-on-synaptic-touchpad-not-working-on-ubuntu-14-10 : this worked in the live iso so I'm going to try it in the installed version now
<Etriaph> Interesting.
<Etriaph> ahoneybun: Did you have to manually configure it?
<ahoneybun> Etriaph: what might be causing this is this laptop has 2 right and 2 left button
<ahoneybun> Etriaph: as in?
<ahoneybun> wtf now the right click works fine
<Etriaph> ahoneybun: Did you have to add anything to xorg.conf?
<Etriaph> Or synaptics config file?
<ahoneybun> Etriaph: yea what the guide said
<Etriaph> *nods*
<ahoneybun> now the right click is gone
<ahoneybun> works when you boot, then it goes away
<Etriaph> kcm-touchpad was replaced with what?
<ahoneybun> no clue
<Etriaph> Oh it's *still* in it
<Etriaph> Vivid I mean
<Etriaph> Arch has a package we don't
<Etriaph> kcm-touchpad-frameworks
<Etriaph> I would imagine kcm-touchpad is legacy for v4 apps
<yofel> we have kde-config-touchpad which is part of plasma(5)-desktop
<ahoneybun> opps I mean left click
<Etriaph> yofel: And is that just for the cursor pad, or does that include the buttons?
<yofel> no idea, I never had to configure the *buttons*
<Etriaph> I try to gather solutions for problems so I can help folks in #kubuntu from time to time.
<yofel> well, I had on my work thinkpad, but that requires xorg.conf meddling to properly work
<Etriaph> Ah.  I'm a desktop person mostly.
<Etriaph> I should try 15.04 on my laptop and see how it goes.
<yofel> that T440 has all buttons emulated on one huge touchpad, which is a PITA
<Etriaph> It's probably failure prone depending on the wiring in there :D
<Etriaph> bbiab, more coffee required
<ahoneybun> Etriaph: it seems if I switch to a tty, then back to the deskop the left and right buttons work
<Etriaph> ahoneybun: Maybe they are reinitialized when returning to the X.org display server.
<Etriaph> ahoneybun: If that were true, either they hang while in memory or they get put to sleep.  Are you actively typing/working with the laptop when they stop working?
<Etriaph> I'm burning a disk with K3B and KSysGuard doesn't report any IO on the device.
<Etriaph> Broken sensor for sr0?
<ahoneybun> not that I know of Etriaph
<ahoneybun> bbl
<soee_> sgclark: do you plan to backport apps ?
#kubuntu-devel 2016-05-16
<clivejo> DarinMiller: if you look at the status page kconfigwidgets is green
<clivejo> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging-frameworks/+packages?field.name_filter=kconfigwidgets&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=xenial
<clivejo> yet on LP there is a green cog meaning the package is pending publication
<clivejo> until the publisher actually runs, the packages that needs it to build have to wait
<clivejo> it only took 7mins to build, but can take the publisher 20-30mins to actually make the debs available
<clivejo> no actually it took 3mins 46.9 seconds
<clivejo> and finished 7 mins ago
<DarinMiller> OK, I follow.
<clivejo> it can be rather frustrating
<DarinMiller> wow, lots green already on the xenial frameworks status.... and the red 5.21 stuff is gone.
<clivejo> DarinMiller: have you still got a Xenial install?
<DarinMiller> clivejo: Who initiated the xenial build process?
<DarinMiller> yes
<DarinMiller> I my current box is XX.
<clivejo> I did
<clivejo> we packaged it for YY and have been testing it
<DarinMiller> Yes. my YY boxes are running great (no packaging related issues that I have discovered).
<clivejo> theres a bug with networkmanager Im a bit worried about
<DarinMiller> Do you need me to test something?
<DarinMiller> I can test or build whatever (but if I need to build, I will require instruction...)
<clivejo> DarinMiller: Im not sure, it seems to be using the proposed version of nm
<clivejo> Get:82 http://ftpmaster.internal/ubuntu xenial-proposed/main amd64 libnm0 amd64 1.2.0-0ubuntu0.16.04.2 [353 kB]
<DarinMiller> Yes, the proposed version took out my nm.  I had to use ovidiuflorin solution to recover it.
<clivejo> I dont know how to handle it, need yofel's help
<clivejo> Xenial is an LTS so that needs to be fixed first
<DarinMiller> I don't understand your Get:82 line. Look like a hyperlink with spaces in it.
<clivejo> oh its from the buildlog
<clivejo> on the status page
<clivejo> http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/frameworks/build_status_5.22.0_xenial.html
<clivejo> next to networkmanager-qt there are two links to logfile
<clivejo> one is the i386 and the other is amd64
<clivejo> thats a link to the buildlog
<clivejo> so we can see what packages got installed on the clean environment
<DarinMiller> that much I understand, it's when I click on those links, I get lost in a hurry. :)
<clivejo> takes a while to understand how its fits together
<clivejo> wow kconfigwidgets is taking ages to publish
<mamarley> clivejo: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.6-yakkety/ is out now, if you want to get off the -rc version. :)
<clivejo> it finished 23 mins ago
<clivejo> mamarley: will it go to the archive?
<mamarley> clivejo: At some point it will become an official release.  I don't know the timeline though.
<clivejo> Im happy enough on this rc
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> yofel the http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ page has some links that we no longer need I think. Can we make some cleanup there?
 * clivejo sees kconfigwidgets is now published so pokes the other builds
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> Get some sleep :)
<clivejo> LOL yeah, I forgot about the time!
<clivejo> 1:35am!
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> 2:36 :)
<DarinMiller> Wow clivejo!
<clivejo> your in the future!
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> :)
<clivejo> right, Im off to bed, night all
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> nn
<DarinMiller> night!
<mhall119> ahoneybun: sgclark valorie: I spoke to Andrew at Digital Ocean, he said to email opensource@digitalocean.com with a request for cloud instances and he can probably help you out
<valorie> oh very nice, mhall119! I'll write to the kub-devel ML and get an estimate of what we need/want
<valorie> now, before I forget
<valorie> done
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> +1
<vip> hi ho
<valorie> I guess I lost spectacle somewhere along the way
<valorie> when I tried to install, 
<valorie> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<valorie>  kde-spectacle : Depends: libkf5screen6 (>= 5.1.1) but it is not going to be installed
<valorie> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<valorie> known problem, or should I file a bug?
<valorie> or would it be fixed if I re-enabled staging-plasma and upgraded again? I'm on Plasma 5.6.3 still
<acheron88> spectacle was uninstallable here as well yesterday. that was on yakkety with the staging ppa all updated to 5.6.4
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> yes, should have mentioned that this was YY
<valorie> so updating won't help
<valorie> did you report it, acheron88?
<soee> i think clivejo mentioned that probem
<acheron88> nope. 
<valorie> or file a bug?
<valorie> ok
<acheron88> figured something just needs a rebuild
<valorie> I see that it is failing to build
<acheron88> and the ppa is for plasma, which works
<valorie> right, and it ain't plasma 
<valorie> I forgot
<acheron88> ironically ksnapshot installed fine
<valorie> sure, it's old
<valorie> no changes
<soee> sgclark: mentioned it
<soee> [00:43] <sgclark> uh kde-spectacle want libkscreen
<acheron88>  libkf5screen7 : Breaks: libkf5screen6 but 4:5.5.5-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<valorie> yes, I searched up
<valorie> thanks for reminding me
<valorie> I've a lot on my mind lately
<renee77> morning :)
<soee> hiho renee77
<renee77> Hey
<vip> to upgrade xenial kde to staging, I need only staging-plasma, or staging-plasma, frameworks, apps aded to  sources.d?
<soee> vip: only staging-plasma
<vip> soee: thanks
<soee> it contains both Plasma and Frameworks
<renee77> I was looking at testing on wiki, is it of value to write to mailing list what is missing? like konq not installed on core system or only bug now?
<soee> i think might be worth both, first file a bug than link it on ml
<renee77> ok :)
<valorie> I'm curious why Konq should be installed on the core system?
<renee77> There was one bug, during install when chosing keyboard layout. Install crashed, couldnt attache linked devices. 
<renee77> Lol it says so in the checklist valorie I assumed (not a got strategy) it had to do with being major application of kde. (webbrowsing, encryption etc).
<vip> soee: got another question, is your login wait time bug gone?
<soee> vip: i think yes
<valorie> I see, renee77
<vip> soee: lucky you
<valorie> that's a judgement call, since Konq is no longer being developed
<valorie> nor is Rekonq
<soee> oh i thought renee77 was talkign about drkonqi :)
<renee77> I have to learn to bookmark had to work unexpected lost that wiki page 
<valorie> oh my, we couldn't do without Dr. K
<valorie> renee77: check your browser history
<renee77> it was from testing Kubuntu current browser history gone Had to work unexpectedly last night. 
<renee77> srry feeling realy stupid now
<renee77> ah it is in the testing introduction for kubuntu
<renee77> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Testing/Kubuntu/Introduction
<valorie> renee77: we all forget things
<renee77> thanks :)
<valorie> wow, that page could probably do with some refreshing
<valorie> gosh
<renee77> Lol that was the intention of asking if it was still used :)
<valorie> well, it's still sound, yes
<valorie> but we should copy it into the wiki we're actually using now, and put in more up-to-date tests
<renee77> I was looking for a routine to assist and register 
<valorie> it def. should work though
<renee77> ok thank you :)
<valorie> renee77: the best way to do, is just what you are doing
<valorie> follow your interest, and when you think you can help with something, do it
<valorie> ask questions if you need to along the way
<renee77> ok I will
<valorie> you will find what YOU can do,, that nobody else does so well
<valorie> I think most of us started where you are, with just a willing heart
<renee77> :) Thanks you, these words are very encouraging 
<valorie> I know I did, and I still don't do much more than edit stuff, write emails, and help users
<valorie> but they let me keep hanging around anyway, LOL
<renee77> :D
 * valorie needs to get some sleep
<valorie> have a good day, y'all
<renee77> sleep well :) 
<sheytan> heya!
<sheytan> need a ppa to test 5.6
 * clivejo pokes LP
<clivejo> hard and in the eyes
<acheron88> someone on #kubuntu has probs with plasma-discover
<acheron88> I don't use it, so no idea
 * acheron88 wonders in LP will poke back, or just fall over...
<clivejo> probably just be stubborn and go extra slow
<clivejo> regarding discover I dont know
 * mamarley kicks LP.
<clivejo> finally!!
<clivejo> kparts is published
<mamarley> clivejo: Sorry, I just woke up.  I can't commit acts of digital violence in my sleep. :p
 * clivejo pokes it again
 * clivejo sings
<clivejo> me father was a fairy, me mudder a banshee
<soee> ohayō gozaimasu
<clivejo> huh?
<soee> well learn new words :-)
<soee> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a8CQDP13px4
<soee> http://www.alexl.netsons.org/blogposts/some-new-breeze-app-icons-in-frameworks-5-22/
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<clivejo> hi
<BluesKaj> well, my Yakkety install is borked again , no plasmashell or any shells are vailable according to the notifications when trying to startx after sddm fails
<BluesKaj> available
<soee> ~.>~
<BluesKaj> so far YY has been nthe worst testing OS kubuntu has put out
<acheron88> to be fair, kubuntu hasn't really 'put out' anything for yaketty yet. 
<mamarley> BluesKaj: And absolutely none of those problems are Kubuntu's fault.  Also, you really shouldn't be running the development release this early unless you expect many problems and are confident that you can fix them.
<soee> +1
<soee> first alpha might be a good starting point
<acheron88> I toyed with going with yakkety, but have not so far apart from a VM, and so far am glad
<mamarley> Yeah, I have a VM too.  At the moment I don't plan to upgrade any of my real systems until after both GCC 6 and Qt 5.6 have been uploaded and any fallout has been resolved.
<acheron88> might try on an old intel only laptop on a seperate partition, which it dowsn't matter if I break, but that's as far as I'll go for now.
<BluesKaj> mamarley:  it's my testing OS, not my regular use OS , I was asked as a tester to report breakage which I'm doing
<acheron88> xenial, despite some faults, has been pretty stable
<acheron88> fair enough. think it was the way you phrased your comment....
<BluesKaj> I suppose it was a  bit harsh, but true nevertheless
 * clivejo bites tongue
<BluesKaj> plasma 5.6.4 , but i do think the kernel module problem with nvidia is also at work here
<acheron88> sddm is fragile at best
<acheron88> will lightdm start?
<acheron88> if that won't either, then something is up with the driver/X
<clivejo> taking 30mins or more to publish on LP
<clivejo> the released kernel in Yakkety is broken
<clivejo> it wont compiled the modules needed to install drivers
<clivejo> with is nothing to do with Kubuntu or 5.6.4
<clivejo> this
<acheron88> I thought BluesKaj had the fixed 4.6RC7 kernel installed and the patched nvidia?
<acheron88> maybe not?
<BluesKaj> I'm begining to wonder if the switch to systemd hasn't created more problems than  it solves ...so far I've had to be nuetral on that debate because I don't know enough about it, but circumstantial evidence sems to point at it
<BluesKaj> acheron88:  I was going to try the 4.6 rc7 kernel , but adding to the instability at this point in the process isn't a good idea
<clivejo> BluesKaj: the problem is the kernel
<BluesKaj> clivejo:  yeah the 4.4.0-22
<clivejo> the modules wont build on 4.4.0-21 either
<clivejo> my nvidia mudules would only build on 4.6rc7 with the patches in mamarley's PPA
<BluesKaj> isn't the 4.6 officially released ?
<clivejo> Ive not seen it in the archive yet
<acheron88> the 4.6RC7 kernel is pretty solid, and as clivejo says you are not going do get driver modules to build without 
<acheron88> 4.5 final was only yesterday
<acheron88> *4.6
<clivejo> its very unfair blaming us(kubuntu) for something we have absolutely no control over
<clivejo> I fell into the same hole and got stuck in it for a few days
<acheron88> not sure if the patch to enable module module builds on yakkety toolchain is in the vanilla kernel.org 4.6 though
<acheron88> apw has it applied to the 4.6 in the kernel team ppa
<BluesKaj> https://linux.slashdot.org/story/16/05/16/0357226/linux-kernel-46-officially-released
<acheron88> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.6-yakkety/
<acheron88> has 0002-disable-pie-when-gcc-has-it-enabled-by-default.patch so can't be in the kernel.org source yet then
<clivejo> soee_: you about?
<soee_> clivejo: yup
<clivejo> do you have a XX to do a test install of Frameworks 5.22?
<soee_> yes
<clivejo> trashable?
<clivejo> ie non-production?
<soee_> i know how to fix things if i broke them :)
<clivejo> Im just waiting on LP to publish krunner
<clivejo> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging-frameworks/+packages?field.name_filter=krunner&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=xenial
<BluesKaj> clivejo:  just to clarify , not using the nvidia driver on YY , just the default open source nouveau. I did install plasma 5.6.4 however 
<BluesKaj> and the staging ppa is commented in the sources.list 
<clivejo> soee_: when that green cog, turns to a green tick can you add the staging-frameworks PPA and do an install test for me please?
<soee_> clivejo: yes
<clivejo> BluesKaj: with that kernel bug, no kernel modules will compile
<clivejo> I lost my virtualbox module 
 * clivejo goes off to find food
<BluesKaj> clivejo:  thing is that YY was working quite well with nouveau , no flickering or obvious graphics problems 
<acheron88> nouveau 'should' be fine
<BluesKaj> yeah , it was
<BluesKaj> still is on XX too
<acheron88> but installing 5.6.4 killed sddm?
<acheron88> or any graphical startup?
<BluesKaj> acheron88:  seems so, plus plasmashell , no had to drop to vy/tty to try a login 
<BluesKaj> no graphical startup
<acheron88> odd
<BluesKaj> well going to try to login again 
<BluesKaj> bbl
<clivejo> soee_: krunner published, can you run the test?
<acheron88> BluesKaj: what error in /var/log/sddm.log if any?
<soee_> clivejo: sure
<soee_> clivejo: it will remove dbg files: libkf5solid5-dbg libkf5sonnet5-dbg libkf5threadweaver5-dbg plasma-framework-dbg
<clivejo> is it replacing them with version 6?
<clivejo> oh they debugging symbols
<clivejo> probably thinks you dont need them
<soee_> clivejo: no
<clivejo> I think they safe to remove
<soee_> and they are not used anymore to collect data when sending reports ?
<clivejo> soee_: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging-frameworks/+build/9750273
<clivejo> looks like they been renamed
<clivejo> libkf5solid5-dbgsym
<acheron88> clivejo: xenial box currently on 5.5.5 http://paste.ubuntu.com/16458661/
<soee_> clivejo: so we do not replace them when upgrading frameworks ?
<soee_> liek replace plasma-framework-dbg with plasma-framework-dbgsym ?
<clivejo> its a new debian idea I think
<clivejo> http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/frameworks/solid.git/tree/debian/rules
<soee_> yofel: ^
<clivejo> not sure how it works
<clivejo> the debugging packages are being generated automatically
<clivejo> https://wiki.debian.org/AutomaticDebugPackages
<soee_> clivejo: my question is: if people have some xxx-dbg packages installed than they will be removed and users have to install new one again? So there is no way to migrate them to new one automatially?
<clivejo> soee_: that I dont know
<allee> soee_: apport should reload the debsym pkg (I assume).  No need to installed them in advance + their future updates until something crashes
<clivejo> most users wont have the debugging packages installed
<clivejo> unless needed to report a bug
<soee_> clivejo: so im starting upgrade
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> /me see's how much activity has been taking place in devel recently.. and his mind boggles...
 * clivejo crosses fingers
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> WoW!! So much I simply do not know
<clivejo> do-all git merge kubuntu_yakkety_archive
<allee> debsym pkg default in debian since 2016: https://lists.debian.org/debian-devel/2015/12/msg00262.html
<soee_> download speed is ~ 120 kB/s :/
 * clivejo pulls soee_'s button
<clivejo> pushes
<soee_> clivejo: why plasma-framework has 'a' in version ?
<soee_> clivejo: 1 error
<mamarley> dpkg: error processing archive /var/cache/apt/archives/qml-module-org-kde-activities_5.22.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04~ppa1_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<mamarley>  trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/qml/org/kde/activities/qmldir', which is also in package qml-module-org-kde-extensionplugin:amd64 5.21.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04~ppa2
<soee_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16459040/
<soee_> yup, this one
<mamarley> Repeating the aptitude upgrade installs the package successfully though.
<soee_> oO
<mamarley> It looks like that file moved from one package in 5.21 to another in 5.22, so installing 5.22 of the first package removes the file which then allows for the clean installation of the file from the other package the second time around.
<allee> Ah, looks like -dgb and -dgbsym.ddeb content is the same, but: -dgbsysm are build on the distro build server (-> always there), are in a different archive ( -> smaller apt update download volume especially for for soee, less load on mirrors)
<soee_> mamarley: so what is the proper way to have it working on first attempt ?
 * mamarley isn't sure, sorry.
<soee_> allee: so those dub packages are generated on ubuntu servers 
<soee_> ?
<soee_> *dbg
<soee_> qml-module-org-kde-activities : Depends: libkf5activities5 (= 5.21.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04~ppa2) but 5.22.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04~ppa1 is installed
<mamarley> soee_: Yeah, that's just a side-effect of the file duplicate error.  If you upgrade again, it should go away.
<soee_> i had to use -f install
<allee> soee_: that how I understand the info for debian and ubuntu on the web.  So no need to update debian/rules for dbg support + extra debug pkg repository
<soee_> let m reboot, brb
<soee> and i'm back
<allee> soee: dbgsym.ddeb are automaticly build.  -dbg need debian/rules support.  With dbgsym on by default -dbg are no longer needed
<allee> ^^ AFAIU up to now ;-)
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Can anyone come up with a fix for that file conflict?
<BluesKaj> ok , got a desktop on YY , had to remove the powerdevil dependency in order to get the kubuntu-desktop back 
<BluesKaj> but the plasmashell is back to 5.5.5
<mamarley> clivejo: Besides the file conflict, FW5.22 seems to work fine on Xenial. :)  I don't know how to fix the conflict though, sorry.
<mamarley> clivejo: Perhaps add some sort of dependency trickery to make the package that contains the file in 5.22 conflict with the package that contains the file in 5.21 to ensure the old package will get upgraded before the new one?
<mamarley> I'm not sure what the "right" way to do these things is.
<soee> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> hi soee
<soee> Riddell: can you help us with one thing ?
<Riddell> dunno, what is it?
<soee> this one http://paste.ubuntu.com/16459040/
<soee> what is the proper way to fix such problems when packaging ?
<Riddell> qml-module-org-kde-extensionplugin is a transitional dummy package, it shouldn't have any files in it
<soee> clivejo: ^
<Riddell> so work out why it has files in it and stop that
<soee> anyone tried: http://www.etcher.io ?
<marco-parillo> soee: Looks promising. I used to use unetbootin becayse I used to be terrified of dd, but unetbootin has not worked for me for maybe none months and since then,  I have not destroyed my data yet.
<soee> :)
<clivejo> soee: can you ppa-purge frameworks 5.22 on Xenial?
 * clivejo taps mic
<clivejo> is this thing on?
 * mamarley drops the mic.
<soee> clivejo: sure
 * clivejo wanders off to mow some grass
<clivejo> soee: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging-frameworks/+packages?field.name_filter=kactivities-kf5&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=xenial
<clivejo> if kactivities-kf5 ever publishes and gets a tick, will you try installing it again
<rbasak> yofel: o/
<rbasak> yofel: would you mind responding to https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-motu/2016-May/007860.html please? I know the process is working as designed, but various users seem to be panicking.
<rbasak> yofel: see what I did with the bug description in bug 1539634 for example.
<ubottu> bug 1539634 in network-manager (Ubuntu Trusty) "network-manager crashes when using libnl-3-200-3.21.1-1ubuntu1" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1539634
<rbasak> It's probably users who have proposed enabled but shouldn't.
<rbasak> yofel: also, if the package in proposed is known bad now, you can ask someone in the SRU team to delete it if that will help (eg. if not all users with proposed enabled have updated to it, then that might stop those users being hit)
<rbasak> yofel: I hope that helps. I haven't done anything myself to avoid stepping on your toes, but if you'd like me to do something, just let me know.
<soee> clivejo: 
<soee> dpkg: error processing archive  /var/cache/apt/archives/qml-module-org-kde-activities_5.22.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04~ppa2_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<soee>  trying to overwrite "/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/qml/org/kde/activities/libkactivitiesextensionplugin.so", which is also in package qml-module-org-kde-extensionplugin:amd64 5.21.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04~ppa2
<soee> clivejo: so similar issue ?
<soee> ok this breakis harde rto fix
<soee> clivejo: i have reverted to FW 5.21 will test again when this problem is fixed :)
 * clivejo throws stuff around
<soee> :D
<clivejo> soee: can you purge and try again?
<clivejo> Ill need help if this time doesnt fix it
<clivejo> oh, need to wait til it publishes
<soee> i purged before
<clivejo> If I go crazy then will you still call me superman
 * clivejo sings
 * BluesKaj wonders if he dares go back and give plasma 5.6.4 another try ;P
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Soee can you try again please?
<soee> already doing it :)
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Mind reader!
<soee> dpkg: error processing archive /var/cache/apt/archives/qml-module-org-kde-activities_5.22.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04~ppa2_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<soee>  trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/qml/org/kde/activities/libkactivitiesextensionplugin.so', which is also in package qml-module-org-kde-extensionplugin:amd64 5.21.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04~ppa2
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Ffs
<sgclark> mm
<sgclark> that extensionplugin should not be in that package
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Please help!!
<sgclark> afraid I am leaving for a bit, will when I get back
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Ah no prob
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> @Cliff if we finish FW 5.22 and than build Plasma 5.6.4 against it, will they be ready to move to backports ppa?
<mamarley> clivejo: qml-module-org-kde-extensionplugin -ppa3 doesn't contain any files it shouldn't.  The problem is that -ppa2 and before did contain the libkactivitiesextensionplugin.so file, so when qml-module-org-kde-activities (which now contains that file) gets upgraded before qml-module-org-kde-extensionplugin, the file conflict occurs.
<clivejo> mamarley: so I need to add a breaks/replace for qml-module-org-kde-extensionplugin?
<mamarley> clivejo: Now that I look again, soee was actually installing the -ppa2 version.
<mamarley> I am purging one of my systems so that I can repeat the test with -ppa3.
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> I tried old one?
<clivejo> the file has moved from qml-module-org-kde-extensionplugin to qml-module-org-kde-extensionplugin
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> It was after package has been published
<mamarley> The error message you posted indicates -ppa2 for your packages, so yes.
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> Let me try again
<clivejo> so qml-module-org-kde-extensionplugin should be an empty transitional dummy package now, depending on qml-module-org-kde-activities
 * clivejo sniffs
<clivejo> and I think I stepped in dog poo
<mamarley> It is already an empty package in the -ppa3 version.
<soee> clivejo: now all was fine :)
<mamarley> clivejo: Yeah, looks that way here too.  An upgrade from the FW5.21 in staging-plasma to FW5.22 in staging-frameworks has 0 errors.
<mamarley> Time for plasma. :)
<soee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16466095/
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> *shakes fist at soee*
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Scarin the bejayus outta me
 * soee blames LP for beeing lazy
<mamarley> clivejo: You do an awesome job, thanks! :)
<clivejo> would someone mind testing an install of frameworks 5.22 from the staging ppa on dev aka Yak
<clivejo> I pushed the same update for it as well
<mamarley> clivejo: Sorry, the laptop on which my VM runs fell off the network earlier and I can't get to it anymore. :(
<clivejo> soee: regarding your 5.22.0a question, KDE spun those tarballs 
<clivejo> I had introduced the original source to LP, therefore if you change the source code you have to change the version number
<clivejo> soee: you should sub to the release ML
<clivejo> soee: Im guessing you already found http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/plasma/build_status_5.6.4_xenial.html
<mamarley> clivejo: But I will be more than willing to test Yakkety again once I get home and reset my laptop.
<clivejo> mamarley: not a problem
<clivejo> it *should* be resolved there 
<clivejo> just wanted to confirm
<clivejo> anyone tried the daily yakkety iso?
<mamarley> Stupid green gear.
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> Not in last 3 days - before couldn't install in VB
<ahoneybun> mm when can we get KDE Telepathy working again?
<ahoneybun> its been broken since 15.10 at least
 * mamarley kicks LP.
<ahoneybun> ovidiuflorin said we are just missing packages
<mamarley> Ooh, it worked!  As soon as I kicked it, some packages started compiling!
<clivejo> I thought it was broken until the components are ported to kf5?
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> I said what?
<ahoneybun> I think it should work
<clivejo> mamarley: keep kicking it!
 * mamarley kicks LP.
 * mamarley kicks LP.
 * ahoneybun upgrades  
<clivejo> ahoneybun: upgrade to what?
<ahoneybun> that ppa
<clivejo> noooo
<ahoneybun> 144 u?
<ahoneybun> ?
<clivejo> 5.6.4 is being built
<ahoneybun> oh k
<ahoneybun> was still downloading
<clivejo> wait until 5.6.4 is staged
<ahoneybun> k
<clivejo> will be missing packages left right and centre
<clivejo> what do you guys think of the breeze plymouth theme?
 * mamarley loves his text console boot.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Never seen it
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> I think soee posted screen shots of it
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> On google +
<ahoneybun> 5.6.3 runs well so far
<ahoneybun> who is running the Wire?
 * mamarley kicks LP.
<ahoneybun> should we ask testers to try 5.6.4 clivejo?
<mamarley> It isn't ready in Xenial yet.  Still compiling.
<ahoneybun> once it is ready
<BluesKaj> running it here on Yakkety ...all seems ok so far. Sticking with the opensource nouveau gpu driver and it's quite stable so far.
<acheron88> may try on xenial, but seems 5.6 has done away with easy customisation of plasma themes in kcm :(
<acheron88> but will have to put up with it eventually, so.....
<BluesKaj> acheron88:  once I finished installing 5.6.4, I rebooted and my initial colour theme was restored
<acheron88> that's odd
<acheron88> I was meaning the workspace plasma theme i.e. panel, widget background etc. 
<BluesKaj> I have the ppa disabled atm 
<acheron88> They've doen away with the Desktop Theme > Detail tab, where you could say pick a panel style from another theme while leaving the rest Breeze etc
<acheron88> Think on the colour thing, even on 5.5.5 have had a few odd moments when changing some colours rendered new qt app with the stock colour scheme in error, until some of the kde processes got a restart 
<BluesKaj> I have the desktop theme option available here, but I was referring to the application colour scheme settings
<acheron88> I know, I was referring to deskop one which has been taken away in 5.6.x
<acheron88> colour schemes have been a bit glitchy in 5.5.x for me even now
<BluesKaj> the desktop theme is in the workspace them in YY
<BluesKaj> think it's the same in XX
<acheron88> It is, but in plasma 5.6 they have removed the details tab where you could customize
<BluesKaj> I have plsam 5.6 .4 and you still have the get new thememes option
<BluesKaj> plasma even 
<BluesKaj> bbl
<acheron88> This tab has gone: http://i.imgur.com/FY96zOy.png
<acheron88> gone in 5.6.x http://i.imgur.com/byiVYeV.png
<acheron88> this decision for 5.6 https://git.reviewboard.kde.org/r/126953/
<acheron88> clivejo: I use 'GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="noplymouth"'
<clivejo> put its so pretty!
<acheron88> pretty graphics on boot or even login is superfluous as far as I'm concerned
<clivejo> LOL me too to be honest
<clivejo> I like seeing all the stuff loading and playing togeather nicely
<acheron88> lol. I was typing that while you replied
<clivejo> looks cool
<acheron88> yep. even have 'GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=text' set here to make sure even the early text stuff shows
<acheron88> have they done any pics?
<acheron88> plymouth doesn't do nice graphics in Virtualbox here
<ahoneybun> whois soee
<ahoneybun> lol
<ahoneybun> oh that
<ahoneybun> clivejo https://plus.google.com/photos/photo/110954078302330754910/6282456261394416674?sqid=108139456908538054874&ssid=071f86c9-07eb-4262-b193-650bb6053552
<clivejo> thats the one
<clivejo> soee showing off!
<acheron88> defo sticking with a text boot
 * clivejo kicks the living hell outta LP
<acheron88> could be worse https://blogs.kde.org/2016/05/16/compiling-all-qt5-kf5-plasma5-kdepim5-apps
<acheron88> dread to think how long THAT would take, even on this PC
<clivejo> I dont understand why it takes so long to copy a few files
<clivejo> all the hard work (installing the build environment and compiling, packing the debs) has alreadly been done
<shadeslayer> clivejo: context?
<clivejo> Launchpad publisher
<shadeslayer> because the publisher runs on a schedule
<shadeslayer> and because launchpad has like a million repositories
<clivejo> takes 30mins to make the packages available after builder has made them
<shadeslayer> yeah, that's because launchpad is so big
<shadeslayer> ( and it's written in python )
<acheron88> 5.6.4 still incomplete for xenial then.
<acheron88> I'll try tomorrow if everything gets built/copied or whatever
 * clivejo pokes LP
<acheron88> launchpad must be sore by now
<clivejo> just lucky I dont take a baseball bat to it
<valorie> clivejo: I can test YY frameworks on my "old" computer if you like
<clivejo> valorie: sure, you can test plasma 5.6.4 too :)
<valorie> all in staging-plasma ?
 * mamarley kicks LP.
<shadeslayer> hey stop kicking the poor server
<mamarley> OK, I will try this instead:
 * mamarley slaps LP around a bit with a large trout.
<valorie> ok, it's updating
<shadeslayer> noooo, staph, my server can't download stuff of LP because you keep kicking it
<shadeslayer> or slapping it
<shadeslayer> :P
<mamarley> It looks like the fish-slap worked though.  It is compiling again. :)
<clivejo> valorie: wait
<clivejo> grrr, never mind
<clivejo> Im going insane
<valorie> oops?
<valorie> 'cause it's rebooting
<clivejo> any install errors?
<valorie> no, everything was cool
<valorie> just a bunch of stuff to remove
<valorie> btw, successfully made a new activity
<valorie> dunno how to switch to it to test though
<valorie> got it, had to install the switcher widget
<valorie> I set that activity to suspend after no activity for 5 mins, so let's see if that happens
<valorie> and if so, how it recovers from suspending
<soee> clivejo: trying update and it wants to remove language files:
<soee> kde-l10n-engb kde-l10n-pl language-pack-kde-en language-pack-kde-pl
 * clivejo face palms
<clivejo> they'll need backported too
<soee> but wait, some packages still build
<soee> in plasma-staging, so lets wait till it is finished
<clivejo> yup!
<clivejo> wait !!
<clivejo> but kde-l10n will need backported too
<soee> i see :)
<valorie> hmmm, it never suspended
<valorie> ok, looks like I set it for 15 mins or something
<soee> clivejo: can you trigger kmenuedit rebuild ?
 * clivejo kicks LP
<clivejo> !info kde-l10n-pl xenial
<ubottu> kde-l10n-pl (source: kde-l10n-pl): pl (pl) localization for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:15.12.1-0ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 11644 kB, installed size 23565 kB
<sgclark> umm that is very strange. we had an SRU for 15.12.3 and yofel had to upload them as I couldn't manage it.
<sgclark> but that version shows something went wrong again
<clivejo> sgclark: did you see yofel moved the kde-l10n to git?
<clivejo> and Ive just made a boo boo
<clivejo> https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kde-l10n-common
<clivejo> I commited to master(which is yakkety) when I should have commited to xenial_backports
<clivejo> Ill have to wait until this script finishes and revert that
<clivejo> another bandwidth hog
<mamarley> clivejo: You probably also need to upload kde-spectacle for a rebuild again; it seems to have been deleted.
<clivejo> mamarley: yeah I deleted it, I was trying to copy over the new one from apps staging
<mamarley> Thanks :)
<clivejo> but LP is complaining about the source being in the PPA or something
<clivejo> where is that darn kde-l10n documentation
<clivejo> can never find it
<valorie> http://i18n.kde.org/ >
<valorie> ?
<valorie> or something on techbase?
<clivejo> https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu/Packaging/L10nOperatorGuide
<clivejo> valorie: can you edit that?
<valorie> yes
<clivejo> the line saying "debsign build/kde-10n-*.changes"
<clivejo> should be "debsign build/kde-l10n-*.changes"
<clivejo> actually "debsign build/build-area/kde-l10n-*.changes"
<valorie> in the section Doing a release of kde-l10n-common ?
<clivejo> yup
<valorie> done
<clivejo> sgclark yofel: Im not sure what to do about the xenial_backport changelog
<clivejo> https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kde-l10n-common/tree/debian/changelog?h=kubuntu_xenial_backports&id=bee4203c07042ea5fdda4c8f8c170f010b3efbb0
<sgclark> context?
<clivejo> that last entry is 4:15.12.3-0ubuntu1.1) xenial
<clivejo> but I cant find it anywhere?
<sgclark> that was the SRU that was supposedly fixed
<sgclark> yofel said he uploaded it
<sgclark> dunno :(
<clivejo> did it get through?
<sgclark> doesnt look like it to me
<clivejo> me neither
<clivejo> oh wait, its in proposed
<clivejo> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-l10n-engb
<clivejo> my version needs to be 4:15.12.3-0ubuntu1.2 then?
<soee> valorie: ping
<sgclark> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1576455
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1576455 in kde-l10n-ru (Ubuntu Xenial) "SRu kde-l10n-* translation packages" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<clivejo> yeah, I see that
<soee> sgclark: would you be interested for a while with "Packaging Mentor" ? there is an email on ML
<sgclark> hahahahaha. I am trying to reduce my work so I can get a real job that pays. I am so sorry.
<soee> ok :)
<sgclark> what really needs to happen is those packaging parties. But get them past the making of ssh keys :)
<clivejo> sgclark: agreed
<clivejo> need to actually do some packaging
<clivejo> do an hour or so learning and have the party afterwards
<sgclark> yes
<sgclark> exactly
<valorie> soee: pong
<soee> valorie: check ML
<valorie> well, that I couldn't mentor since I've not packaged anything but trail food and Christmas presents
<soee> valorie: would be good to invite nathan to this channel and find packaging mentor for him
<valorie> that I can do!
<clivejo> there are too many ML
 * clivejo cant keep up
<valorie> you don't have to read every email from each list
<clivejo> and Kontact certainly cant!
<valorie> just the important stuff
<valorie> of course finding the important stuff is the hard part
 * clivejo ponders getting a personal assistant
<valorie> I've wanted that for years
 * sgclark wonders if her message went through before her internet dropped
<valorie> but......
<valorie> last line from sgclark
<valorie> exactly
<sgclark> my bouncer does not seem to work well
<sgclark> what is exaclty?
<sgclark> clivejo: did you get my message about the translations?
<valorie> the last line I see from you
<sgclark> oh
<sgclark> boo
<sgclark> <sgclark> clivejo: oh I see, they have to be tested before that will move them to archive
<clivejo> Im not sure
<sgclark> <sgclark> so all you folks with non english languages please test https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1576455
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1576455 in kde-l10n-ru (Ubuntu Xenial) "SRu kde-l10n-* translation packages" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<clivejo> no, didnt see that
<sgclark> they have to be tested and then confirmed on the bug
<sgclark> before they will release to archive
<clivejo> sgclark: yes I understand that
<sgclark> no one has tested
<sgclark> I wouldnt know what to test, nor do I know other languages, best tested by someone who does. soee?
<clivejo> but I need a release with kcm_activities blacklisted as its conflicting with plasma 5.6.4
<sgclark> then I suggest 1.2 and add a debdiff to that bug
<valorie> soee: done
<sgclark> so it will be included
<soee> valorie: tahnk you
<clivejo> yeah, Ive just run ubuntu1.2
<clivejo> Ill pop it in the plasma PPA and test if it fixes the plasma 5.6.4 install conflict
<sgclark> debdiff between last upload .dsc and your new one and attach it to bug and ask them to put in proposed for testing
<sgclark> ok
<clivejo> is there any need?
<sgclark> oh probably not
<clivejo> plasma 5.6.4 wont make it to the main archive?
<soee> sgclark: but those files shpuldn't be tested by someone from release team?
<sgclark> as new plasma will not go in archive
<valorie> why will it not go in archive?
<sgclark> soee: no it needs to be tested by users affected
<sgclark> by translations issues
<valorie> is it only bugfixes that go in?
<clivejo> as long as it makes it to our backports PPA
<sgclark> correct valorie
<sgclark> right clivejo
<sgclark> sorry
<sgclark> I confused myself
<valorie> ok, so I guess for 16.04.1 we have some bugfix work to do
<clivejo> theres that major nm bug!
<valorie> renee77's work will be really valuable
<sgclark> right , things like those translations
<valorie> clivejo: that one is huge
<valorie> and evidently long-standing
<valorie> Trusty users were affected!
<sgclark> also I have been working on this monster Bug 1451728
<ubottu> bug 1451728 in kaccounts-integration (Ubuntu) "[master] kde-config-telepathy-accounts package install error" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1451728
<sgclark> which will need an SRU
<soee> what is the real issue with those l10n packages? What exactly/how needs to be tested?
<clivejo> soee: can you ppa purge plasma 5.6.4 and do an apt update and reinstall please?
<soee> clivejo: i did not installed 5.6.4, i have 5.6.3 from this ppa
<clivejo> kde have decided to move translations out of the main translations tarballs into the plasma packages
<sgclark> soee: there was a stack of non english translations that never got uploaded, so installer would barf if those were selected. hmm not sure how to test without iso
<clivejo> so the new kactivities package is trying to install translation files on top of the kde-l10n
<sgclark> is there such thing as proposed ISO ?
<soee> sgclark: i doubt
<sgclark> clivejo: I vaguely recall yofel mentioning they are moving away from kde-i10n?
<soee> clivejo: a lot of l10n packages still builds on LP in staging-plasma
<clivejo> sgclark: looks like it
<clivejo> I dont understand why
<sgclark> he said to look at baloo for exmple to handle
<sgclark> example
<clivejo> yes, we got it working in yakkety
<sgclark> soee: I will ask on bug how we can test. I am not really sure.
<clivejo> he showed me how to blacklist it
<soee> sgclark: thank you.
<clivejo> sgclark: https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kde-l10n-common/commit/?id=2f9bcd8a8994e5a1972de40c31b6a9d2721420b3
<clivejo> if you are interested
<sgclark> clivejo: ty
<clivejo> I dont understand how exactly it works, but it resolves the conflict
<yotux> I'm looking at heling package new or current software is becoming a member of lp teams the best frist step?
<clivejo> oh great, the rules in plasma-desktop needs to be modified to work with backported kde-l10n
<soee> yotux: what package?
<yotux> is there a list or workflow of packages that need to be updated
<soee> yotux: hmm, i'm not sure. We have Frameworks, Plasma and Application to package after each release by KDE community
<soee> sometmes some other packages if they are requested
<valorie> yotux: we've been working on https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu/Packaging#Getting_Started
<valorie> it would be cool if you worked your way through that, 
<valorie> and fix things in the doc if you find out they are wrong, out-dated, etc.
<valorie> I'm trying to do that as well
<mamarley> clivejo: It is amazing how good you have gotten at this in so little time.  Great job!
<clivejo> good teachers!
<yotux> I have been looking at referenced doc
<clivejo> am I still connected?
<soee> clivejo: yes
<clivejo> soee: have you time to try plasma 5.6.4 install?
<soee> clivejo: plasma-desktop is not ready
<clivejo> Im just waiting on plasma-desktop to publish
<soee> :)
 * mamarley kicks LP.
<mamarley> Hah, it worked!
<soee> yeah ~ 15 min waiting to publish probably
#kubuntu-devel 2016-05-17
<clivejo> soee: published
<soee> wee ~40 minutes ... LP is so fast :-)
<clivejo> getting faster
<soee> clivejo: first thing
<soee> it doesn't want to remove language pckage snow
<soee> ill start upgrade process
<clivejo> thats the whole point of applying the fix
<clivejo> cant have you without your language!
<soee> but i have to wait for download, it is very slow 
<mamarley> What would happen if you removed the English language pack?  Would it not work at all?
<clivejo> mamarley: I have no idea#
<mamarley> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/plasma-desktop-data_4%3a5.6.4-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04~ppa2_all.deb: trying to overwrite '/usr/share/locale/en_GB/LC_MESSAGES/kcm_activities.mo', which is also in package kde-l10n-engb 4:15.12.3-0ubuntu1.2~ubuntu16.04~ppa1
<clivejo> that shouldn’t be happening :(
<mamarley> Sorry :(
<mamarley> I will force-install and test anyway.
<clivejo> why why why
<clivejo> does it have to match completely
<clivejo> l10npkgs_firstversion_ok := 4:15.12.3-0ubuntu1.2~
<soee> clivejo: yup same error for 2 languages i use http://paste.ubuntu.com/16469676/
<soee> sgclark: do you have some tip how to fix it ?
<sgclark> soee: clivejo: sorry I need context, is this the language move thing? if so I have not yet had to package one of those.
<clivejo> yeah kde-l10n magic not working
<clivejo> Ive matched the version numbers so fingers crossed that works
<sgclark> but
<sgclark> I am confused
<sgclark> why the 1.2 package when it is now in the plasma package
<sgclark> can't have it in both
<clivejo> its in both
<clivejo> but that kde-l10n magic does something to allow the both to be installed
<sgclark> mm ok. that seems impossible, but I will take your word for it.
<sgclark> aka I am of no help until I read up on it :)
<clivejo> well Ive matched the exact version number
<clivejo> if that doesnt work, Im at a loss
<clivejo> right, bed time
<clivejo> night all
<ahoneybun> mm 
 * ahoneybun wonders what is wrong with plasma-desktop in plasma staging 
<ahoneybun> for i386
<soee> it waits for publishing
<soee> there are some pretty serious problems with l19n package
<soee> *l10n
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Waits and waits and waits
<soee> you should be sleeping now :D
<soee> plasma-desktop-data : Breaks: kde-l10n-pl (< 4:15.12.3-0ubuntu1.2~ubuntu16.04~ppa1) but 4:15.12.1-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<rbetzen> Are there still plans for video of the dojo to be posted for those who couldn't make the live session?
<valorie> rbetzen: you might want to ask in #kubuntu-podcast or on their G+ page
<valorie> most probably still asleep or at work right now though
<rbetzen> valorie: thanks! will do.
<rbetzen> trying to parse the new docs now...
<valorie> oh very cool, rbetzen
<valorie> I need to install my devel stuff on my new laptop
<acheron88> LP sending me the ppa packages at 60kB/s this morning. yawwwwwwwwwn slow
<acheron88> xenial 5.6.4 installed OK, apart from the need to force overwrite of that kcm_activities translation file
<acheron88> which was expected
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Acheron88 I dont know why that won't work. It works in yakkety
<yofel> o/
 * yofel goes reading a couple days of backlog
<yofel> soee: regarding the QA site, yes we can, I'll look through it later. I've been generally just been adding more links, but some things are EOL and misleading indeed
<yofel> soee: also shout if you feel anything is missing there
 * clivejo feels so stupid
<clivejo> oh hi yofel
<clivejo> have a good weekend?
<yofel> regarding debug packages: no, there's no way to migrate people for those, and the new -dbgsym packages are auto-generated as I turned that on for all our PPAs (as debian is doing the same and dropping -dbg at the same time)
<yofel> rbasak: sorry, only see your message now. Well, I asked in -release whether someone could accept ubuntu1.3 and nothing happend so far, are you supposed to directly ping $SRU_PERSON_OF_THE_DAY for such things?!? People gave instructions on how to downgrade, so I assumed people would read...
<clivejo> yofel: doint look at the kde-l10n stuff :/
<yofel> clivejo: I just finished skimming over the backlog
<yofel> for *backports* you usually use the same version as yakkety, and add the backport suffix to it, i.e. ~ubuntu16.04.1~ppa1
<yofel> (l10n)
<yofel> increasing the point version is for SRUs
<clivejo> I made a boo boo
<clivejo> I pushed to master by mistake
<yofel> you deleted the repository? ^^
<clivejo> then reverted it
<yofel> aaaand?
<clivejo> realised I should be in xenial_backports
<clivejo> so thought I moved it there
<clivejo> but I didnt make the important change to add kcm_activities to the overlapping files list 
 * clivejo face palms
<rbasak> yofel: yeah, directly pinging someone on the SRU team is sometimes necessary. Perhaps the person of the day, or the person who accepted the original SRU.
<rbasak> Point out that it's to handle a proposed regression and they usually don't mind.
<clivejo> the EU has an official language? kde-l10n-eu ?
<yofel> rbasak: hm, I just asked again, will poke pitti if I don't get any reaction
<yofel> thanks
<yofel> clivejo: that's Basque (as it says in the package description ;) )
<yofel> Yofel: text
<shadeslayer> xD
<yofel> ovidiuflorin: is there a way to have Telegram ping me when someone says my name here? Didn't you have something working for that?
<yofel> shadeslayer: well, that was supposed to say test, monday I guess :P
<yofel> yofel: test
<shadeslayer> lol
<shadeslayer> dude
<shadeslayer> it's Tuesday xD
<shadeslayer> but well, I guess it's because yesterday was a holiday
<yofel> shadeslayer: oh right, we already had that mistake a several times during the daily office meeting. So lets just say it's monday and skip tuesday :P
<shadeslayer> heh
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> yofel If you ignore / mute the notifications from a group, if you are mentioned with the Telegram username, you will get a notification
<yofel> @yofel foo
<yofel> well *that* works
<yofel> @ovidiuflorin: so the @ is required?
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> Without the muting, you get notifications for everything
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> Yes
<yofel> ok
<yofel> thanks
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> Only one @
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> You're welcome
<yofel> I only wrote one, for some reason Telegram added another one
<yofel> o.O
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> Try not adding it at all
<yofel> ovidiuflorin: poke
<yofel> that added an @
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> Auch
<bshah> yofel poke
<yofel> that didn't
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> If the nick is the same on irc and Telegram it works
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> Case sensitive I guess
<yofel> I changed my Telegram ID to be lowercase, but that didn't help
<yofel> unless that takes time to take effect
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> Ping KDE sysadmins for this
<clivejo> what does this mean?
<clivejo> Uploading kde-l10n-hr_15.12.3-0ubuntu1.2~ubuntu16.04~ppa2.dsc: 550 Requested action not taken: internal server error
<soee_> clivejo: so any way to fix this plasma-desktop-data problem ?
<clivejo> soee_: Im trying!
<clivejo> I made a stupid mistake
<clivejo> and trying to upload the fix
<soee_> we all do sometimes :)
<clivejo> but Im getting these 550 internal server errors
<soee_> is it naming problem ?
<clivejo> I forgot to add the line that does the magic
 * clivejo face palms
<clivejo> got myself all confused about version numbers and which branch to commit to
<yofel> clivejo: internel server error I guess? ^^ -> #launchpad
<sheytan> guys! Still lots of work to do with 5.6 plasma?
<soee_> languages to fix i think
<sheytan> soee_: can i help somehow?
<soee_> i'm not sure, clivejo is trying to fix it and than we need to test ti
<yofel> wait what? https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=824531#10
<yofel> why am I increasingly disagreeing with the way maxy handles issues o.O?
<ubottu> Debian bug 824531 in plasma-nm "plasma-nm: error loading QML file applet to undefined symbol in libplasmanm_editor.so" [Normal,Open]
<sheytan> soee_: I can test it, too. Got any ppa?
* yofel changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly computing | Yakkety open, happy hacking | Plasma 5.6.3 Y+X/STAGING -- Apps 16.04 Y/WIP -- FW 5.22 Y/WIP 5.21 /STAGING| https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | Package Docs (WIP) https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-packaging
<yofel> diff: removed the x archive hints
<soee_> sheytan: yes but please hold on, it is a bit broken atm
<sheytan> soee_: sure, just hange me the ppa and let me know when can i install it
<pursuivant> libqapt (master) v3.0.2-2-ga06c741 * Carlo Vanini: CMakeLists.txt
<pursuivant> Silence cmake warning about policy CMP0063
<pursuivant> See https://mail.kde.org/pipermail/kde-buildsystem/2015-December/011201.html
<pursuivant> Review Request 126535: Silence CMP0063 warnings with KDECompilerSettings.
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/libqapt/a06c7417542e07bb103b888c7d76c0617657aa28
<pursuivant> muon (master) v5.6.0-1-g4f44673 * Carlo Vanini: CMakeLists.txt
<pursuivant> Silence cmake warning about policy CMP0063
<pursuivant> See https://mail.kde.org/pipermail/kde-buildsystem/2015-December/011201.html
<pursuivant> Review Request 126535: Silence CMP0063 warnings with KDECompilerSettings.
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/muon/4f44673bbb4341471b5e97f0a0426bc94765a7a0
<mamarley> When I updated another computer from 5.6.3 to 5.6.4 (on Xenial) this morning, it didn't complain about languages. :)
<snele> can you fix kde-spectacle in staging
<snele> https://paste.kde.org/p4fanwo4k
<snele> ? :)
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<BluesKaj> so far the new 4.6 kernel hasn't done much to help my nvidia driver problem,. My understanding was the kernel module would build fine on a new kernel ..not the case ...ended up with much lower max resolution then even nouveau provides. Seems there' much ado about nothing using this kernel on my setup :-)
<BluesKaj> on YY
<BluesKaj> then=than
<mamarley> BluesKaj: I just copied the 4.6-patched nvidia-340 from my staging PPA to graphics-drivers.  Once it compiles and publishes, you can update and it should work fine then.
<BluesKaj> I have the staging ppa in my sources, but it's commented atm
<BluesKaj> mamarley:  when do you expect it in the repos ?
<mamarley> BluesKaj: It should be ready in the graphics-drivers PPA within 30-45 minutes or so.  As far as the official Ubuntu repository, I have no idea.  You would need to ask tseliot.
* soee_ changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly computing | Yakkety open, happy hacking | Plasma 5.6.4 Y+X/STAGING -- Apps 16.04.01 Y/WIP -- FW 5.22 Y+X/STAGING| https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | Package Docs (WIP) https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-packaging
<soee_> brb
<soee> clivejo: ping
<soee> mamarley: i can't confirm that upgrade to 5.6.4 on Xenial works, in fact the plasma-desktop-data and languages conflict exists
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Pong
<mgraesslin> are there plans to backport Qt 5.6.1 to 16.04?
<soee> clivejo: ah nothing, i wanted to ask about 5.6.4 but seems not ready yet :)
<soee> yofel: ^ mgraesslin question
<yofel> mgraesslin: "probably"
<yofel> we'll need it for the newer versions, but I have no idea how good that'll work
<mgraesslin> yofel: would be great. Multi-screen is so fubar with Qt 5.5....
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Soee lp is throwing all kinds of strange errors at me
<yofel> mgraesslin: well, it won't help the 16.04 release, just the backports
<mgraesslin> if you love your users try to get it in
<yofel> so technically, broken multiscreen is supported till 2019 :P
<mgraesslin> I'm getting crash for crash report on broken multiscreen
<mgraesslin> not just multiscreen also running games which change resolution have the power to crash all Qt apps
<yofel> well, if we knew what the fix is, we could try to get that applied on 5.5
<mgraesslin> might be large, but in general I do know
<acheron88> the newest kde-l10n-engb installed without trying to overight anything in plasma-desktop-data this time? 
<acheron88> *overwrite
<soee> mgraesslin: in fact Steam makes someting strange to panel for example where it doesn't re-render when we minimize steam game
<soee> acheron88: nope
<acheron88> well, it did here :P
<soee> oO
<soee> so maybe my kde-l10n-pl is not working :D
<mgraesslin> yofel: the important change should be https://code.qt.io/cgit/qt/qtbase.git/commit/src/plugins/platforms/xcb/qxcbscreen.cpp?id=a094af001795c9651b299d700a992150d1aba33a
<soee> ah yes this one only
<acheron88> soee: maybe http://paste.ubuntu.com/16474920/
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Some fixed language files got uploaded OK before lp took a hissy fit
<soee> yup and PL is not one of them acheron88 :D
<mamarley> There are already some packages for Qt 5.6 for Xenial in https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-011/+packages, but some of the FW5.22 and Plasma 5.6.x stuff from staging-frameworks/staging-plasma would need to be recompiled against that in order to test.
<soee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16474935/
<mamarley> I would love to try out Qt 5.6 though. :)
<acheron88> soee: I was in luck them with engb
<acheron88> *tehn
<acheron88> grr
<soee> mamarley: i vote for finishing Plasma + FW and Apps first :)
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Started failing on hr
<soee> 5.6 is much improvement without QT 5.6 :)
<yofel> mgraesslin: that is part of our xenial 5.5 packages though
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> So never got to p
<yofel> dpkg-source: info: applying xcb-Use-a-placeholder-QScreen-when-there-are-no-outp.patch
<mgraesslin> yofel: ok, now I need to check which distro reports all those issues...
<soee> clivejo: you have some errors ?
<soee> yofel: have you seen ML and the message from valorie about vps stuff?
<yofel> I did
<soee> what do you think?
<yofel> yes useful, if someone makes a template image for easy setup (like ovidiu tried with docker)
<yofel> as otherwise, I have already been offering containers, and nobody takes me up on it - so it looks like nobody really needs them
<yofel> but I don't have a ready template either, so setting that up would be a bit of work possibly
<yofel> hm, or I could just clone my packaging container and wipe the keys...
<yofel> but still, I think it would be useful, esp. for people with hardware/network issues (that's why I do most of my packaging work over ssh on some server)
<soee> yofel: i was thinking about one more thing related to vps. In the future we could create some list of task to do (fix, make etc.) for new packagers when they start their journey. So for example we provide environment with some broken package/es tofix and they can just start working on it. We woudl also provide step by step solutions how to do it if someone would have a problem.
<yofel> that might be worth thinking about... maybe that would work with a general packaging template and then a tarballed workspace for the actual job
<clivejo> soee: finally got them to upload
<clivejo> pl should be building and be published in the next few days
<soee> clivejo: thanks. np. i thoough LP will build it in a  month so few days is just nice:)
<clivejo> soee: kde-l10n-pl 4:15.12.3-0ubuntu1.2~ubuntu16.04~ppa2 (Accepted)
<clivejo> but still publishing!
<clivejo> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging-plasma/+packages?field.name_filter=kde-l10n-pl&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=xenial
<clivejo> finished 24mins ago
<clivejo> another respun tarball for frameworks - https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=363111
<ubottu> KDE bug 363111 in general "ki18n 5.22.0 compile fails with 'translation_found' was not declared in this scope" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<clivejo> I miss kontact for my work flow
<yofel> 5.22.1
<yofel> whee, upstream starts using patch numbers
<clivejo> is that a good thing?
<yofel> that's actually compatible with gbp, so yes
<clivejo> Kamoso 3.2rc and Purpose 1.1rc release
<clivejo> oh Release Candidate 
<yofel> well, that'll do for the dev release
<yofel> put it on the todo list
<clivejo> yofel: is there any way of getting whats done so far uploaded to yakkety?
<yofel> yes, find a sponsor
<clivejo> how do I do that?
<yofel> ask people, or do something crazy like filing a sponsorship bug and explaining how and where the sponsor finds all the packages
<clivejo> see this is where I just cant be bothered
<yofel> see, that's how I feel about applying for MOTU :P
<clivejo> I dont like having to beg people to do stuff for me
<yofel> lots of work and it'll just cause me more work
<clivejo> totally understand that 
<yofel> well, apply for kubuntu-dev. Do prepare yourself though ^^
<clivejo> I hated school
<yofel> well, most of the questions will be about technical knowledge that you already need to work on the packages
<yofel> and then there will be the more tricky ones like "what is the version in the symbol files used for?" or "what's the relationship between dpkg and ar?"
<yofel> sitter_ has a collection of those IIRC
<clivejo> taking a sitter test must be torture!
<yofel> (note: you don't have to actually be able to answer all of those, I feel more than half is required, plus showing that you roughly know how and where to look stuff up)
<yofel> well, the ~kubuntu-dev interview is a one hour grilling
<clivejo> by whom?
<yofel> by ~kubuntu-dev, i.e. us ;)
<clivejo> you :P
<yofel> needs quorum of at least 3 people, so not just me
<clivejo> are there 3 kubuntu-dev left these days?
<sitter> in a voting capacity anyway :P
<yofel> there are enough lurking devs ^ ;)
<clivejo> Im happy enough pushing buttons, dont wanna go back to school
<genii> When is the next podcast?
<soee> clivejo: testing again now
<BluesKaj> well, after some fuss I was able to defeat the nouveau and enable the nvidia-340 driver on YY. This gpu is becoming close to "legacy" by the amount of jiggery-pokery required to install it as the default driver, even when using the ubuntu graphics ppa
<soee> mamarley: on how many machines did you tested 5.6.4 ?
<soee> (xenial)
<soee> clivejo: this time all fine :)
<soee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16476333/
<soee> yofel: lines 487-489 - this is how it should be right ?
<yofel> dunno, clivejo ^
<yofel> initially I think yes, but I wonder what the replacement was
<soee> yofel:  kactivitymanagerd?
<soee> see top of the log file
<yofel> ah, that might be, then it's ok
<soee> i think it was moved from Plasma to Frameworks
<soee> brb
<yofel> I wonder what bug 1561465 is a dup of
<ubottu> bug 1561465 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Xenial Beta 2: Installation wizard shows wrong hard disk size" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1561465
<yofel> that has been the case since like.. forever? :D
<soee> clivejo: from my side, upgrade to 5.5.5 -> 5.6.4 on Xenial was fine :)
<soee> BluesKaj: do you have some machine to test 5.6.4 on Xenial ?
<BluesKaj> soee:  I already have it on the laptop and it's working fine.
<soee> BluesKaj: could you just test full upgrade process ? Purge staging-plasma ppa, add it and do full upgrade ?
<soee> BluesKaj: if yes, also paste.ubuntu.com upgrade changelog like this one: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16476333/ 
<BluesKaj> soee:  purgew the ppa then re-add it ?
<soee> BluesKaj: yes, it will revert Plasma to 5.5.5 and Frameworks to 55.18
<soee> if you want you can reboot after purging ppa
<BluesKaj> ok soee, purging
<mamarley> soee: 4
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> All was fine on each?
<mamarley> Besides the language overwrite thing, yes.
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> Are you able to purge this ppa and try again?
<mamarley> I don't really feel like doing that, why?
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> This way we can confirm that upgrade is smooth without any errors and need to overwrite any packages
<BluesKaj_> soee, did you want just the full-upgrade pastbinned ?
<mamarley> I already confirmed that on the upgrade I did on the fourth system this morning.  There were no errors.
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> Yes only upgrade to 5.6.4.
<mamarley> That's exactly what it was, upgrading from Plasma 5.6.3 to 5.6.4, keeping FW5.22 the whole time.
<BluesKaj_> soee, http://paste.ubuntu.com/16477736/
<BluesKaj_> anyway there it is, back to the desk pc
<acheron88> already done one full one full upgrade from 5.5.5 -> 5.6.4 here afte the language updates, and no errors. didn't pastebin it I'm afraid, but it was certainly OK.
<acheron88> 'one full' too many there ^^^ lol. 
<acheron88> long day
<BluesKaj> soee:  ping!
<ahoneybun> we're including the plasma-sdk now?
<clivejo> ahoneybun: its part of the plasma release, are we not supposed to?
<ahoneybun> just surprised it is there
<ahoneybun> I see some oranges in the plasma staging ppa 
<snele> guys is kde-spectacle going to be fixed in staging? i need it :)
<clivejo> there is a dependency on kdevelop, but that cant be resolved right now
<ahoneybun> ksnapshot is still there
<ahoneybun> snele ^
<ahoneybun> mm so still not ready to upgrade clivejo ?
<clivejo> sorry ahoneybun Im not following
<ahoneybun> mm
<clivejo> upgrade what?
<clivejo> plasma-sdk?
<ahoneybun> no no
<ahoneybun> that plasma staging ppa
<clivejo> well sure, you can, but just expect problems
<ahoneybun> I'd like to avoid those
<snele> i added all 3 staging ppas, no problems at all exept kde-spectacle not installiable--->kubuntu-desktop removed/not installiable
<clivejo> about 3 people have upgraded successfully
<sgclark> mm
<sgclark> applications are not done
<sgclark> spectacle is being a pain in my behind
<sgclark> and PIm, but that is to be expected
<ahoneybun> seema Neon filed a bug as well
<clivejo> looks like spectacle needs FW5.21 or about
<sgclark> it wants 5.22
<clivejo> above
<clivejo> sgclark: you merged spectacle with debian?
<sgclark> and plasma just tanked on me, when I tried to logout, just a black screen
<sgclark> I have not merged recently... but when we moved to LP we had those auto merges
<clivejo> I just see a 4:16.04.1-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.10~ppa1 version
<clivejo> wondered where the epoch came from
<clivejo> !info kde-spectacle
<ubottu> kde-spectacle (source: kde-spectacle): Screenshot capture utility, replaces KSnapshot. In component universe, is optional. Version 15.12.3-0ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 952 kB, installed size 1248 kB
<clivejo> snele: have you done an update from staging plasma PPA?
<clivejo> looks like yofel uploaded kde-spectacle there 5 hours ago
<soee> BluesKaj: pong
<snele> clivejo: I have plasma, apps and frameworks staging enabled
<snele> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<snele>  kde-spectacle : Depends: libkf5screen6 (>= 5.1.1) 
<snele> i'll use ksnapshot and wait for a fix, no biggie
<KurousagiMK2> kde-spectacle 4:16.04.1-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.10~ppa1 in Kubuntu Staging KDE Applications https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging-kdeapplications
<BluesKaj> soee:  did see my upgrade post ?
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> Yes but it was not full one :)
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> yofel clivejo are we ready to put Plasma and Frameworks in backports?
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> I has been tested by several users and seems to work fine
<sheytan> soee: ready? :D
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> Yes I think so
<clivejo> well that went as expected!
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> If you also want to test add staging-plasma ppa
<clivejo> lots of people jumping to help out
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> sheytan it contains Plasma 5.6.4, Frameworks 5.22
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> Yup thanks to clivejo fantastic work
<clivejo> also enable staging frameworks, there are a few fixes in there that didnt get copied over to plasma staging
<clivejo> marcinsagol Im trying to get someone to sponsor me to upload to Yakkety
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> clivejo can you copy them to staging-plasma to have it in one place?
<clivejo> I was going to delete them!
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> So to have in separate ppa?
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> IMO also fine and more clean ;)
<clivejo> delete them for ever and ever
<sheytan> IrcsomeBot: can you give us the full link to this ppa?
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging-plasma/+packages?field.series_filter=xenial
<sheytan> clivejo: ppa:kubuntu-ppa/staging-plasma and  ppa:kubuntu-ppa/staging-frameworks are the same or do I need to add two?
<sheytan> both
<clivejo> Id add both
<sheytan> what the difference?
<clivejo> frameworks has a few patched packages that didnt get copied to plasma
<clivejo> only upgrade problems
<soee> ahoneybun: new linux game https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3WNzuRL_FNo
<soee> kde-spectacle from staging-frameworks is held back when upgrading
<soee> yofel: kde-spectacle http://paste.ubuntu.com/16481772/
<soee> english http://paste.ubuntu.com/16481781/
<soee> the one from staging-plasma worked, the one  from staging-frameworks not
<clivejo> theres one in frameworks?
<soee> yes: kde-spectacle	15.12.3-0ubuntu2~ubuntu16.04~ppa1	Philip Muškovac (6 hours ago)
 * sick_rimmit Waves
<sick_rimmit> o/
<soee> \o
<sick_rimmit> Hi folks
<KurousagiMK2> kde-spectacle (4:16.04.1-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.10~ppa1) yakkety https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging-kdeapplications/+sourcepub/6432788/+listing-archive-extra
<soee> ?
<KurousagiMK2> xenial... sorry did not notice
<sheytan> Guys! BTW. Thinking about a cool name for my IT services company. Any ideas?
<soee> CSC
<soee> Cool Service Company :)
<sheytan> soee: good shot :D
<sheytan> but must be something professional
<sheytan> sheytan IT isin't :(
<sgclark> clivejo: so what needs uploaded? kf5 first I presume?
<clivejo> fw5.22 first I would think
<sgclark> ok
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> sgclark you will be able to finish apps or someone else shall do it?
<clivejo> LOL
<clivejo> soee you're a slave driver!
<sgclark> I am getting there. Please remember I am no longer full time. Any help welcome. But please do not kill poor clivejo
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> Nope :) I just want to have it released so other users can enjoy it
<clivejo> sgclark: can you tell me how you do it?
<sgclark> well this ubuntu-archive-upload is suppose to do this magic. but I am missing something
<sgclark> pull-ppa-source hmm
<clivejo> should I rebuild them all?
<clivejo> say to ppa50 or something?
<sgclark> um why?
<clivejo> just seen yofel do that
<sgclark> I thought they were ready? I am missing something needed by this script is all
<clivejo> Im not sure on the process
<sgclark> clivejo: that is useful for rebuilding things that are broken by ABI eg. kdepim
<clivejo> dont they have to be tagged or something
<sgclark> mm
<clivejo> the script will need to be modified to use LP too probably
<sgclark> that does sound familiar. It has been a very long time sice I did this
<sgclark> umm
<clivejo> Ive never done it, so I dont know
<clivejo> just watching Phil do it
<sgclark> well yeah you have to be a -dev
<sgclark> ah
<sgclark> yes you are right, this script is no good
<clivejo> but we should try and fix it 
<sgclark> oh ffs this blasted thing uses namespaces too. same thing that is killing me on CI
<sgclark> yofel: no namespaces is breaking like everything.
<sgclark> well this one seems easy enough to fix
<sgclark> still need to find where pull-ppa-source is suppose to come from
<sgclark> clivejo: ok I have it all running.
<clivejo> sgclark: do you need someone to sponsor you?
<sgclark> Nope. Unless there is a NEW package. I will have to find a sponsor for that package only
<sgclark> did you have to create any new packages?
<clivejo> yes
<sgclark> then if you want, go ahead and find a sponser for that package, if you want the experience, otherwise I can try and hunt one down tomorrow.
<sgclark> it is getting late.
<sgclark> sponsor..
<clivejo> you had frameworks mostly done
<clivejo> I just fixed a few install issues
<clivejo> and staged 5.22
<clivejo> but kactivities-stats is new
<sgclark> yeah well your name is on it, you get the credit. I am retired anyway, all yours!
<clivejo> kwayland moved from plasma to frameworks
<sgclark> kwayland source is not new though
<clivejo> true
<sgclark> kactivities-stats will need sponsor for sure
<clivejo> just version bump 5.5.5 to 5.22
<clivejo> is purpose a framework?
<sgclark> it is unreleased afaik
<clivejo> http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/frameworks/purpose.git/
<sgclark> I think framework yes
<clivejo> I see a RC for that
<clivejo> will need packaging soon I reckon
<clivejo> spectacle seems to use it
<sgclark> yeah
<sgclark> pim has new packages as well, hense it is taking longer to package
<sgclark> dunno wth is gonna happen next release. qtwebengine seems unlikely
<clivejo> I thought they were factoring out PIM
<sgclark> who was factoring out pim?
<clivejo> KDE
<sgclark> umm wut?
<clivejo> some of it was moving to new frameworks
<sgclark> oh yes, that has been happening for awhile. Whata I mean is next release they will depend on qtwebengine which does not exist in debian based distros
<sgclark> good grief this script is flimsy. fails alot on IO errors
<clivejo> so that other apps can use akonadi
<sgclark> yes they are doing exactly the same as frameworks and breaking everything out of the monster kdepimlibs
<sgclark> so practically every release we have new packages from it.
<sgclark> but what is the point when it won't build at all next release :)
<clivejo> I guess if we try to keep the packaging updated as they change it
<sgclark> problem is that they depend on a QT package that does not exist
<clivejo> need an updated QT base?
<sgclark> there are mound and mounds of threads on the subject Debian and QtWebEngine
<sgclark> no maintainer. And the size of the monster would require several maintainers
<sgclark> I spent an hour or so trying to package it, failed miserably
<sgclark> evidently it is the size of firefox and chrome
<clivejo> eak#
<sgclark> exactly lol
<clivejo> who packaged it in the past?
<sgclark> nobody has
<sgclark> brand new
<sgclark> in 5.6
<clivejo> I mean who packaged QT?
<sgclark> it is shared packaging by folks in debian and ubuntu.
<sgclark> lisandro comes to mind, mitya, debfx several others
<sgclark> and if they won't touch it... then we may be sol haha.
<clivejo> why wont they touch it?
<sgclark> google Debian and QTWebEngine
<sgclark> it would certainly be good experience to package and maintain such a thing, but I fear it would consume the time of 10 Kubuntu's lol
<valorie> letting PIM go just seems tragic though
<sgclark> indeed
<valorie> I don't think KUBE is ready to go
<valorie> Trojita is not for everyone
<valorie> bleah
<sgclark> I love pim. so i agree.
<sgclark> dunno what to do.
<clivejo> Kube sounds like it will need QTWebEngine too
<sgclark> well webkit is being replaced by it, this is just the beginning
<soee> backports ppa is our 'own' and we do not need any sponsors to put there anything right ?
<sgclark> correct
<sgclark> clivejo can do that
 * soee smiles to clivejo
 * clivejo is going to bed!
<clivejo> night night
<soee> nn
<sgclark> night clivejo
#kubuntu-devel 2016-05-18
<soee> uhm KTorrent looks strange, not the breeze/qt look
<valorie> soee: I don't think the kf5 port of ktorrent has been released
<soee> valorie: but still few days ago the interface was ike in other apps now it is something different
<valorie> mine looks breezish though
<valorie> ah, I've not upgraded this laptop to 5.6.4 yet
<soee> :]
<valorie> figured I would test backports once they are ready
<soee> please do, one more test:)
<valorie> I already did on the other laptop -- oh, and is xenial ready to test?
<soee> i think what we have now is pretty much what will land in backports
<soee> valorie: yes
<valorie> just plasma-staging ppa?
<soee> well in staging-frameworks there are some updated packages than what we have in staging-plasma and clivejo suggest to add both ppas
<valorie> ah
<valorie> perhaps after dinner
<soee> only problem i found is that kde-spectacle from staging-plasma installs fine, while the one from staging-frameworks not 
<valorie> I'm updating some Techbase pages right now
<valorie> and would like to finish
<sgclark> kactivities-stats rejected everything else seems to be uploading to archive fine
<sgclark> he will have to get that one sponsored
<sgclark> I will pop a note to devel list
<soee> <3
<sgclark> was plasma done? maybe I will wait till morning
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> Yes
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> That is why I asked about apps earlier :)
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> Only they left from flat we have now to be packaged
<valorie> if the above are the only failures we have, that looks good to me
<sgclark> most of those are due to a failure in the CI code itself. It has to do with moving from debian git that uses namespaces and launchpad we do not. 
<sgclark> Perhaps some day I will sort out how to fix, ruby is new to me.
<sgclark> and sheer lack of time to fiddle with it.
<valorie> I see
<valorie> I wonder what is different from the above failures from all the rest you already fixed?
<sgclark> only stable is affected
<sgclark> Harald wrote the code to fetch tarballs using namespaces or some such. The documentation of the code is umm lacking. but it boils down to those are trying to build master with packaging for release...
<sgclark> and to save my life I could not get the yaml file to load with coded in namespaces. But I stopped trying after the step back.
<valorie> one of these days it might sound fun
<valorie> :-)
 * valorie crosses fingers
<sgclark> he had the code ssh into debian git to get namespace + package and launchpad does not support ssh logins
<sgclark> so I tried doing it in the yaml project file and only it barfs.
<sgclark> but I did not try for very long. maybe after my life is sorted I will look at it again.
 * sgclark it is so easy to fall back into old habits just helping with bits here and there.
<valorie> is today your first day of coding for Outreachy?
<sgclark> No, that is Monday. I am quickly trying to get out my new DSL for KDE CI
<valorie> great!
<sgclark> my other hat..
<DarinMiller> Hi sgclark and valorie o/
<sgclark> I have a bad feeling frameworks will not build until that package gets sponsered :(
<sgclark> hi DarinMiller!
<sgclark> sponsored ugh. No idea why I insist on butchering that word.
<DarinMiller> sgclark: can you point me to one of the scripts that not working.  I don't even know where to look for such an animal but I am curious how extensive they are.  Also, I don't know ruby either....
<sgclark> for the CI?
<sgclark> or for packaging?
<sgclark> for the CI is a problem,, because I am having issue finding the point of failure. they have crammed code into one repo for 5 different CIs :(
<DarinMiller> Sure. How many places do these scripts exists.
<DarinMiller> ?\
<sgclark> lol
<valorie> hi DarinMiller
 * valorie listens and learns
<sgclark> DarinMiller: our automation tools https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/+git/kubuntu-automation though not sure if stuff is "broken"
<sgclark> oh I should push my fix oops
<sgclark> CI code I had to fork because I have no commit access to blue-systems https://github.com/ScarlettGatelyClark/pangea-tooling
<sgclark> and keep in mind that holds code for 5 other CI systems along with kubuntu and it seems to all be integrated and scary stuff.
<sgclark> I was starting to sort it all out before my life got crazy
<DarinMiller> wow, ask for a drink of water and get a firehose....
<sgclark> and we have a kubuntu-dev-tools somewhere around here
<DarinMiller> :)
<sgclark> lol
<sgclark> ahh yes bzr only https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-dev-tools/trunk
<sgclark> I think that is it..
<sgclark> kubuntu-automation is used the most for packaging
<DarinMiller> wow and just wow.  
<valorie> some documentation on that stuff might be useful
<sgclark> yes I use the README everytime haha
<sgclark> most of it is still useful
<sgclark> if it is not in the packaging docs, it should be
<valorie> nothing specific about that stuff
<valorie> otoh, having things in more than one place means that part is always out-of-date
<sgclark> mmhmm
<valorie> link to the README would be useful
<valorie> and a lil outline or so
<yofel> sgclark: you should be able to get the repository names from the launchpad API, like I did in the script that moved the repositories. Dunno how to do that in ruby though
<sitter> clivejo: is kacitvites-stats up yet?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<sgclark> yofel: ok ty
<sgclark> sitter if by up you mean in proposed? no he needs a sponsor I cannot upload NEW (kactivities-stats)
<sitter> someone get me a dsc then :P
<sitter> sgclark: ^ plz 
<sgclark> sitter: sure
<sitter>   Uploading kactivities-stats_5.22.0-0ubuntu1_source.changes: done.
<sitter> Successfully uploaded packages.
<sgclark> thanks sitter
<soee> ~.~
<soee> yofel: what is the diff in kde-spectacle in staging-frameworks and staging-plasma ?
<yofel> soee: none
<soee> yofel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16488484/
<sitter> in NEW now [ubuntu/yakkety-proposed] kactivities-stats 5.22.0-0ubuntu1 (New)
<yofel> soee: hm, that built with libkf5screen6, weird
<yofel> SIGH
<yofel> I forgot that lib*KF5*screen is part of plasma
<yofel> soee: uploading another set just for plasma
<soee> :D
<soee> btw. yofel do we have green light from your side to put P 5.6.4 with FW 5.22 in backports ppa?
<yofel> as soon as someone has put it into backports landing and we have a verified working set of packages that we can sync into backports
<yofel> spectacle up
<soee> thank you
 * yofel wonders if he could wire up a transition map for landing...
 * sgclark wonders what a transition map is
 * soee scratching his head ..
<yofel> sgclark: a transition tracker page like http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/transitions/html/boost1.60.html
<yofel> would require me to hack together package lists that "ben" can read and use the debian release team's auto-transitioner to detect whether kscreen is our only issue
<yofel> I did that in the past already, need to remember where that's lying around...
<sgclark> ah that indeed looks useful
<yofel> for the primary archive, our release team accepts .ben files to add to http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/transitions/
<yofel> those are really just 3 lines with the "Parameters" you see on the page
<soee> yofel: you uploade kde-spectacle to staging-plasma not to staging-frameworks ?
<yofel> which are just definitions on which packages have "bad" dependencies (here: libkf5screen6), and "good" ones (here: libkf5screen7)
<yofel> soee: yes, after all, libkscreen is in *plasma*
<yofel> an upload to frameworks will build with libkscreen 5.5, which isn't what we need
<soee> why then kde-spectacle is in frameworks ppa ?
<yofel> because I uploaded to the wrong ppa?
<soee> ahh :D
<yofel> yes, the answer is as simple as that :P
<soee> well than the one from plasma ppa installed fine before, the one from frameworks did not
<yofel> right
<soee> yofel: and can you remove the one in staging-frameworks ?
<yofel> that's why once stuff is ~ok on the status pages, it should be moved to -landing, so we have ONE environment to QA, not multiple ones
<yofel> soee: the new one will have a higher version, so it doesn't matter. And I'm too lazy for that
<yofel> soee: come join the ninjas and you can do that yourself :P
<soee> :D
<yofel> soee: FWIW, also apply for membership, then you can edit the QA website yourself :P
<yofel> I updated some of the links
<yofel> https://packages.debian.org/experimental/irssi-plugin-quassel <3
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Soee +1
 * clivejo straightens sitter's dickie-bow and pats him on the head
<clivejo> thanks for the upload :)
 * clivejo offers sitter a mini bar of Kinder chocolate
<clivejo> anyone up for fixing a few KCI issues?
<clivejo> sgclark:  ppc64el build of kdnssd-kf5 5.22.0-0ubuntu1 in ubuntu yakkety PROPOSED failed
<clivejo> but I cant see why it failed?
<clivejo> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/260089244/buildlog_ubuntu-yakkety-ppc64el.kdnssd-kf5_5.22.0-0ubuntu1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<sgclark> um I: Built successfully youo got me lol
<sgclark> yofel: ^
<yofel> clivejo: probably a dep resolution issue and someone already retried it
<yofel> or something like that
<sgclark> I do have the retry going
<sitter> yofel: needs mergy I guess, also note comment plz https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/ubuntu-seeds/kubuntu.yakkety.stop_depending_on_transitional_packages/+merge/295073
<yofel> sitter: bloody workaround for knewstuff or how that's called -installer not being able to pull in required QML packages at runtime
 * yofel still sees no merge button on LP - bummer
<yofel> debian people have a knack for good bug titles *g* (debian 824059)
<ubottu> Debian bug 824059 in plasma-desktop "plasma-desktop: When used with pulseaudio, can make people deaf" [Important,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/824059
<clivejo> Elf and Safety issue there!
<clivejo> that should be upgraded to category bright and flashing red
<sitter> yofel: ah yes. someone should get kubuntu to package and then get ximion on making packagekit able to qml and then make knewstuff packagekit away ^^
<sitter> (actually the packagekit part might entirely be optional since knewstuff just needs a simple install-request api)
<yofel> there's another issue
<yofel> the classic one
<yofel> !info packagekit
<ubottu> packagekit (source: packagekit): Provides a package management service. In component main, is extra. Version 0.8.17-4ubuntu6~gcc5.4ubuntu2 (yakkety), package size 269 kB, installed size 1112 kB
<yofel> wheee
<yofel> why am I working on this distro again?
<clivejo> you <3 the community!
<sitter> *hachooo* packagekit:amd64/xenial 1.1.0-2+16.04+build3 uptodate
<sgclark> dunno, even retiring seems an impossible task.
<yofel> IKR
<sitter> are you peeps using the install checker magic?
<sitter> http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_daily_promotion_yakkety_unstable/
<sitter> or have you given up on that
<sitter> because I am currently refactoring this to support more generic repos (i.e. other than PPAs) and I am wondering if it is even worth aiming for backwards compatibility with the existing KCI code there
<sgclark> sitter: did you see my kci comments? my internet seems cranky lately
<sitter> sgclark: I did not
<sgclark> blech
<sgclark> in short it is broken due to stable trying to build master for stable packaging. I am not sure I will have time for KCI depending how my future goes.
<clivejo> Id like to learn it, if someone has the time to teach me and be patient!
<sgclark> Well start by learning Ruby.
<sgclark> I am not the one to teach that though, I did not write the magic.
<sgclark> and please do not burn yourself out clivejo...
<sitter> sgclark: you need to add suitable override rules https://github.com/ScarlettGatelyClark/pangea-tooling/blob/master/ci-tooling/data/overrides/base.yaml
<clivejo> sgclark: when Im in the mood I enjoy learning
<sitter> e.g. '*{git.launchpad.net,debian.org,packaging.neon}*/plasma/*': https://github.com/ScarlettGatelyClark/pangea-tooling/blob/master/ci-tooling/data/overrides/base.yaml#L10
<clivejo> I learn by doing
<sitter> except I see you can't map via /plasma/ since launchpad has no subdirs, so you probably have to expand that rule somehow
<sgclark> right
<acheron88> clivejo: seems like the 4.4.0-23.41 kernel just copied to yakkety-proposed should have the patch to fix kernel module building
<clivejo> Im happy enough on 4.6 :)
 * soee waits for Kernel + X + Nvidia fixes = no more tearing  :(
<clivejo> soee could be waiting a long time
<soee> true :|
<acheron88> good. seems OK here as well. just thought I would mention it in case
<clivejo> no, thanks for mentioning it :)
<acheron88> export __GL_YIELD="USLEEP" in /etc/profile.d/Tearing.sh gets rid of all tearing on this nvidia card
<clivejo> acheron88: what card have you?
<acheron88> 705, which is pretty rubbish
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> This won't help. The problem is with hybrid graphics
<acheron88> I always avoid anything with hybrid graphics. too many horror stories trying to get those to work well
<soee> well the idea behind them was to save power when you dont need better gpu
<BluesKaj> many gamers buying laptops , hence the hybrid gpus 
<soee> well there are some fixes in Kernel 4.5 and already but also some merges are pending in X and also nvidia driver has to be updated
<acheron88> yeah, I know the point. just not for me.
<acheron88> soee: if all that results in no need to apply a fix each time, then great :)
<soee> well this problem is known since when ? 2014 :D
<soee> no idea when it will get fixed 
<soee> and this is pretty sad :?
<soee> clivejo: ping
<clivejo> soee: pong
<soee> clivejo: are you able to move  Plasma 5.6.4 and Frameworks 5.22 to landing ppa 
<soee> ?
<soee> so here https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports-landing
<soee> yofel: shall the backports landing pap be cleared first ?
<BluesKaj> too bad about bumblebee has such hit and miss support , it used to work quite well a couple of yrs ago
<yofel> I would recommend that
 * yofel has intel+nvidia optimus in his notebook
<yofel> running purely on intel lately. But it's funny that both intel and nvidia run linux a lot better than windows(10)
<BluesKaj> oops scuse the poor grammar there 
<soee> yofel: yes but you have this tearing problem that hurts eyes 
<yofel> either the windows implementation sucks, or the intel windows driver sucks, something of that
<yofel> soee: with nvidia? Yes, although that never bothered me that much - or rather I didn't really see much of it
<yofel> I switched to intel because the nvidia driver had really bad performance for me lately. To the point that intel feels faster...
<soee> yofel: yes, if i play some HD movies, play games etc. the problems is pretty common
<soee> yofel: can you flush backports landing please ? :)
<BluesKaj> yofel:  well you obviously know how to set it up properly compared to those poor souls who bought a hybrid system without considering linux usage
<yofel> what always annoyed me is the GPU memory content garbage after resume from suspend...
<yofel> soee: might as well
<yofel> clivejo: I'll also sync FW and plasma while at it, screm if that's a bad idea
<yofel> *scream
<clivejo> archive sync?
<yofel> staging -> b-l
<clivejo> is there a way to archive sync automatically?
<soee> yofel: i can then try to call for some testers on G+
<yofel> I use a script..
<soee> when we have this in landing
<yofel> copy done, I'll try to figure out the transition foo later so we can continue the QA
<soee> ?
<yofel> automatic way to detect what happened to spectacle
<yofel> bbl
<soee> yofel: but is it ready to tet what we have i landing ?
<yofel> soee: that is what was in frameworks and plasma staging, I haven't checked anything more yet
<dbacc> hey! Is there a difference between installing Ubuntu and apt-get install kubuntu-full and installing Kubuntu regarding configurations and files (concerning pure kde packages)?
<Guest64779> soee 5.6.4 is ready to test?
<Guest64779> opps
<ahoneybun> there we go
<soee> ahoneybun: yes
<ahoneybun> so I can download from the staging ppa with no big breaks?
<soee> no staging
<soee> use backports landing: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports-landing
 * ahoneybun is confused 
<ahoneybun> I have plasma staging atm
<soee> well than you have pretty much the same :)
<ahoneybun> that is weird 
<ahoneybun> weird naming
<soee> why ?
<ahoneybun> staging should be very early testing
<ahoneybun> a landing should be the FINAL bui;ld
<ahoneybun> with bugs worked out mostly
<soee> yes and we fixed all issues in staging so packages were moved to landing as the one that are candidates to land in backports
<ahoneybun> mm
<ahoneybun> so should I remove the ppa then add landing?
<ahoneybun> soee ^
<soee> yes, but if you installed from staging you probably wont see updates :)
<clivejo> ahoneybun: are you having problems?
<ahoneybun> not really
<ahoneybun> panel disappeared when I disconnected from a projecter
<clivejo> dont leave PPA's active
<clivejo> always update and disable them
<ahoneybun> I'm removing the staging one
<clivejo> especially the staging ones
<acheron88> backports-landing now enabled and upgraded successfully on my main machine
 * clivejo wonders if sgclark got around to uploading plasma 5.6.4 to yakkety
<acheron88> decided what the hell
<clivejo> acheron88: any issues?
<soee> clivejo: she uploaded all except kactivities-stats i think, and sitter did it earlier today
<acheron88> none so far, but only did it a few mins ago
<acheron88> plasma/splash certainly loads noticeably quicker
<soee> :)
<ahoneybun> same here
<ahoneybun> well plasma started!
<ahoneybun> Plasma 5.6.4
<ahoneybun> Frameworks 5.22
<soee> ;]
<sgclark> clivejo: no I did not bother as frameworks was not done, I assumed plamsa depended on it
<sgclark> clivejo: is frameworks all built?
<ahoneybun> sgclark what was the latest?
<ahoneybun> 5.22?
<sgclark> frameworks was 5.22
<ahoneybun> I
<ahoneybun> I
<ahoneybun> damn 
<ahoneybun> I'm on 5.22 on backports-landing
<sgclark> anyway I have to leave for a bit, so I will start the script. Can't promise it won't break while I am gone though
<ahoneybun> ok 
<sgclark> oh this is yakkety not xenial
<ahoneybun> xenial for me
<sgclark> ah yeah, he doesn;t need me for backports
<mparillo> I am updating XX on real HW after sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports-landing
 * acheron88 now waits for plasma 5.7 :P
<soee> i prefere Apps 16.04 first :D
<mparillo> I am sure soee will alert us to it.
<soee> no! ;)
<ahoneybun> I'm sure he has a script for it
<acheron88> thank you all for that nice update :) great work
<mparillo> rebooting...
<mparillo> KInfocenter reports XX KDE Plasma Version 5.6.4; Frameworks 5.22
<mparillo> Spectacle is bound to my print screen key ow.
<mparillo> now
<mparillo> Good work. Go out and have a swift half.
<jimarvan> helloz :)
<yofel> o/
<jimarvan> :D
<jimarvan> the kubuntu podcast event is moved to Friday, right?
<yofel> ahoneybun: ^
<ahoneybun> mm
<ahoneybun> I believe June 3rd
<ahoneybun> which is a friday
<jimarvan> cool
<ahoneybun> don't quote me
<jimarvan> no worries, i'll be looking ;)
<ahoneybun> mm not on my calendar
<ahoneybun> oh
<ahoneybun> says June 8th
<jimarvan> ye wed june 8 saw it
<soee> yofel: few people already tested landing backports, no issues reported :)
<yofel> ok, there's at least one thing I need to fix, but nobody uses that I guess
<soee> and that is ?
 * ahoneybun wonders if Kontact will work 
<sgclark> I think plasma-intgration will need a sponsor
<ahoneybun> mm kickoff bug is still there
<soee> ahoneybun: what bug ?
<ahoneybun> soee when you switch launcer styles the favorites get reset
<soee> ahoneybun: this https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=358108 ?
<ubottu> KDE bug 358108 in Application Menu (Kicker) "Persistent favorite apps in Application Dashboard (and possibly in Kicker and Kickoff)" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]
<ahoneybun> that's a wishlist
<soee> dd you reported some bug ?
<sgclark> clivejo: plasma uploading, but I suspect there will be a few that you will need a sponsor, I will send a request to list again.
 * sheytan wants to test backports
<mparillo> Looks like this applies to XX as well as YY in Plasma 5.6.4: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=362105
<ubottu> KDE bug 362105 in Panel "Taskbar options 'autohide'/'windows can cover' not functional" [Major,Reopened]
<soee> sheytan: please do :)
<valorie> sheytan: I think we need a couple more testers for ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports-landing before moving it to backports
<mparillo> Note this is the first time I tested on real HW. Previously, it was VM only.
<mparillo> Note: This is NOT a Kubuntu-specific bug.
<sheytan> soee: valorie: i will 
 * valorie goes to upgrade the "old" laptop YY
<valorie> but daughter and husband are headed our way
<ahoneybun> mparillo I've not had that problem in 5.6.3
<ahoneybun> also no I did not soee
<soee> yofel: how hard is backporting QT 5.6 ?
<yofel> no idea
<yofel> someone try it, then we'll know :P
<soee> :P
<soee> will you release backports today ?
<mamarley> There are already Qt 5.6 packages for Xenial in https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-011/+packages.  Some of the backported KDE stuff would need to be recompiled in order to install it though.
<soee> mamarley: who work on it ?
<mamarley> Mirv
<soee> so it is balned to be somehow available in 16.04 ?
<soee> *planned
<mamarley> No.
<mamarley> (Not officially, anyway.  Quite possibly in a PPA though.)
<soee> sitter: did you do a lot of adjustements to have QT 5.6 in Neon ?
<yofel> I CONQUERED BEN muahahahahaha https://yofel.net/kubuntu/backport-report/ben/
<yofel> well, again
 * yofel needs something to drink
<soee> you did waht ?
<yofel> that thing has so horrible docs that I have to read the ocaml source whenever I use it *shudder*
<yofel> soee: "ben" is the transition tracker tool
 * soee sends 0.7 L RedBull  to yofel
<yofel> thanks :D
<soee> yofel: and we can't grab somehow QT 5.6 packages form Neon :D ?
<mamarley> You don't need to get them from Neon, you can get them from that landing-011 PPA.
<yofel> again no idea. (Although I would answer that with no)
<yofel> I have yet to spend a single second thinking about what to do with QT 5.6
<yofel> so far we didn't need it, and I'm still working on xenial so I quite frankly don't care
<mparillo> ahoneybun: I do not think I had that (https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=362105 ) on 5.6.4, but now I have it on physical HW from backports-landing on XX and in a VM from plasma-staging on YY
<ubottu> KDE bug 362105 in Panel "Taskbar options 'autohide'/'windows can cover' not functional" [Major,Reopened]
<ahoneybun> I've tried it on 5.6.3 with Nvidia and intel
<mparillo> ahoneybun: Sorry, what I wanted to say is that I did not notice it on 5.6.3, but I certainly see it on 5.6.4
<soee> mamarley: why landing-011 ?
<ahoneybun> I had no problems in 5.6.3 mparillo, not tried it in 5.6.4 yet
<yofel> clivejo: excercise in release development, do you know what https://yofel.net/kubuntu/backport-report/ben/ is trying to tell you?
<clivejo> oh you have a website
<clivejo> yofel.net!
<yofel> well it's a domain, nothing in the webroot but some folders
<mamarley> "403 Forbidden"
<yofel> that's intentional
<mamarley> I know :)
<clivejo> Transition progress of libkf5screen from 6 to 7
<clivejo> measured at 83%
 * clivejo wonders how thats calulated
<yofel> open the details page
<yofel> now  check the "good" box, and you'll see that 83% is the amount of green packages
<clivejo> yes I see
<clivejo> what is lxqt-config
<clivejo> never seen that before
<clivejo> Lubuntu?
<yofel> !info lxqt-config
<ubottu> lxqt-config (source: lxqt-config): LXQt system settings center. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10.0-3 (yakkety), package size 278 kB, installed size 1261 kB
<yofel> yeah, the lxde successor. Maybe they decided to use kscreen for themselves
<yofel> so, I generated the page to catch any applications that might end up breaking when we publish the backports
<yofel> in this case, as libkf5screen7 *breaks* libkf5screen6, lxqt-config would be uninstallable if someone using lxqt would add our backports
<clivejo> this is based on the debian transition tracker?
<yofel> yes, same ben, just with the ubuntu patches, and a heavily hacked together package list generator....
<yofel> so, no-change rebuild for lxqt-config uploaded
<clivejo> what do we do about that?  it dependant on libkf5screen-dev,
<yofel> if you remember all the bug reports we had in wily about stuff breaking with the backports, *this* would have prevented that
<yofel> a no-change rebuild is all that should be needed. It just needs to pick up the dep on the new lib
<yofel> that's all I did for kde-spectacle too
<clivejo> should you not email someone about it?
<yofel> and you'll notice that spectacle is also listed on that page
<yofel> how so? *We* updated libkscreen in *our* archive. So *we* make sure that stuff doesn't get broken
<yofel> we are the only ones that can fix stuff in our archives anyway
<clivejo> yes, but when other projects do that to us it annoys me
<yofel> well, then you have to tell them to fix their archive. Not much you can do about it
<yofel> other than that
<clivejo> even if its a No change rebuild, its still adds a changelog?
<clivejo> and creates a new binary
<yofel> yes, you need the changelog for the higher version. And the new binary is the point as the binary needs to be linked against the new lib
<yofel> so ldd shows the correct dep (as that's really all that dpkg-shlibdeps cares about, well mosty)
<clivejo> but in this cased the VCS seems to be directly from debian
<yofel> sure, we only sync that from debian
<yofel> but the ubuntu release team will do exactly the same thing I did once we upload libkscreen to yakkety
<yofel> that's how you get all those "buildX" versions in the archive
<clivejo> is there a Ben instance for all our software?
<yofel> no, this is something I configured the last couple hours. Can be extended to whatever we want though
<clivejo> sgclark: thanks for uploading Plasma :)
<clivejo> is it difficult to setup?
<clivejo> how does it know?
<clivejo> like can I query launchpad directly?
<yofel> no you can't
<clivejo> I love the way KCI shows the dependencies, so you can work out where the issue might be
<sgclark> n
<sgclark> p
<yofel> First I had to download all the package lists, generate a merged set that combine all of main, universe, etc. into a "main" Packages.gz, then another set that also included the ppa packages
<clivejo> eakkk sounds like a lot of work
<yofel> then I fed that into a custom version of the auto-transitioner that's used by tanglu, which generated the .ben file, which ben then used to generate that website using another merged set of package lists
<yofel> somewhat, yes, but I had some of that written for tanglu already, so I didn't start from scratch
<sgclark> things seem stuck on kio though, it is built with New whatever that means. all deps seem to think it is unavailable *shrug*
<yofel> sgclark: binary NEW means the binaries need to be approved by an archive admin before they're available in the archive
<sgclark> but proposed builds seem stuck
<sgclark> shouldnt they be able to find that dep?
<yofel> how would they if the binaries are not in any downloadable location?
<sgclark> or maybe I am losing it.
<yofel> they are stuck pre-publisher
<yofel> -release only mentions pam-kwallet and libkscreen for NEW though...
<yofel> unless the bot lags
<sgclark> ahh so proposed items cannot depend on other proposed. interesting
<yofel> yes they can
<yofel> but not stuff in NEW
<sgclark> oh
<sgclark> I gete it
<yofel> stuff in NEW is not in a package list
<sgclark> ok
<clivejo> how long do packages stay in propposed?
<sgclark> bell ent off thanks
<yofel> because an archive admin could decide to reject the binaries
<sgclark> yep I get it now
<sgclark> sorry
<yofel> clivejo: until a tool called "britney" decides that it's safe to move them to -release
<clivejo> how does it decide that?
<sgclark> so I think plasma will be held up with this too
<yofel> it has multiple checks. That includes installability (would some other package become uninstallable by the update?), transitions (what we just talked about, the transition tracker has to be 100% green), autopkgtests, etc.
<clivejo> why did it seem that xenial dev was quicker to get stuff into the archive?
<yofel> we uploaded everything at once?
<yofel> not the particulary best idea, but we managed
<sgclark> there were also many folks working at the time, I think there are several at a conference here
<yofel> clivejo: if you're curious what britney does, see the 2 proposed migration links on qa.kubuntu.co.uk
<sgclark> that I was suppose to go to, oops
<clivejo> kcoreaddons (5.18.0-0ubuntu1 to 5.22.0-0ubuntu1)
<clivejo> thats one of ours
<yofel> yay... test failures...
<sgclark> yippie
 * sgclark runs away
<yofel> wait for me!
<sgclark> lol
<clivejo> what does it mean regression in kpeople
<yofel> means "passed before, fails now"
<clivejo> quite a few frameworks 5.22 on that list
<yofel> yes, and many "not considered", so a couple have test failures, and some are held back because they depend on those
<Angario> Will this 5.6.4 update fix the multi-monitor issues?
<soee> Angario: lot of this problems are related to QT
<soee> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dy6MpsDPKts
<yofel> clivejo: if you're still curious, the shell scripts on https://yofel.net/kubuntu/backport-report/ do the magic
<yofel> the dose reports are also fun to read. Beside lots of garbage, they also nicely tell you that the old -dbg packages are broken :D
<clivejo> bedtime reading I reckon
<valorie> ok, I tried backports-landing on the wrong computer
<valorie> no backports for YY!
 * clivejo nods
<valorie> now running it on the XX travel laptop
<valorie> I didn't want to upgrade it again before heading to the cabin with it
<valorie> so what needs testing in YY?
<yofel> ok, bedtime, nini
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> ttfn
<clivejo> night yofel
<clivejo> sgclark: are you still working on apps?
<sgclark> not right this minute. If you want to fix stuff go for it. mostly done.
<mparillo> valorie: I assume you already tested plasma-staging on YY?
<valorie> I did, but I think there was more added later
<valorie> it's been difficult to keep track of everything with all that's been happening
<valorie> just today we buried my daughter's cat who died last night of lymphoma
<valorie> my poor dau. lost her grandad and cat in a week
<valorie> :(
<valorie> as soon as the travel laptop finishes upgrading, I'll try again with plasma staging on the YY laptop
 * sgclark hugs valorie
<valorie> ty sgclark
<valorie> you skipped OSCON?
<valorie> huh, on the XX box even the flashdownloader worked
<valorie> that has been bugging me for 3 mo. or more
<valorie> rebooting it
<sgclark> valorie: yeah conferences still cost money to eat and stuff. Had to skip this one.
<valorie> got it
<valorie> the YY box seems perfect although KDEconnect isn't pairing
<valorie> new kernel is fine, etc.
<valorie> chromium starts up, works, dropbox syncs, etc.
#kubuntu-devel 2016-05-19
<mparillo> valorie: Now that you mention it, Dropbox was not running. Not sure how long it has not been running.
<mparillo> I just stated Dropbox from my shell script, and it looks like it has not run since sometime between 4/13 and 4/28.
<mparillo> So nothing to do with the plasma upgrade.
<clivejo> sgclark: fixed a few apps, but need sleep.  I don’t understand PIM or marble so I might have to leave them to someone more knowledgeable
<sgclark> clivejo: sleep well. I will look at those tomorrow for you.
<clivejo> thanks
<sgclark> and of course tel, you how to fix :)
<clivejo> there are a few oranges I can fix
<clivejo> looks like symbols
<sgclark> yeah there were tons of symbols updates
<sgclark> pim I think has more split out packages tbh
<sgclark> I am giving another attempt at fixing stable CI since we don't use namespaces it is really breaking things.
<stepan> testing landing on xenial for a day, everything works well, thank you :)
<soee> ;]
<valorie> finished the YY upgrade (staging-plasma, frameworks) and then removed them, and did auto-clean & auto-remove, then the shutdown choice wouldn't work
<valorie> not sure it's important
<valorie> https://www.dropbox.com/s/q07h2ic8ga0ja8a/error%20upgrade%20with%20staging-plasma%20%26%20frameworks?dl=0 - one error message
<valorie> warnings after removing the PPAs, etc.: https://www.dropbox.com/s/ttmxczgg8716mbq/warnings%20after%20removing%20staging%20%26%20cleaning?dl=0
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> Good morning.
 * clivejo yawns
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Morning clivejo
<clivejo> o/ Rick
<clivejo> Riddell: my membership of kubuntu-ninjas-yellow-belts expires in 7 days, do I need to get that renewed?  LP email says to contact you :P
<Riddell> clivejo: hmm probably not, I just used that team to keep track of people I'd given training to
<Riddell> yofel: got any use for that team or shall I kill it?
<clivejo> we should probably keep it
<clivejo> its like handing out coloured stars to children :P
<clivejo> sense of achievement
<soee> weee :)
<soee> i have my PC + 2 screens at home now
<soee> tomorrow SSD + Kubutnu 16.04 on it
<clivejo> sgclark: any idea why krdc is missing from apps PPA? 
 * clivejo sees why, cant apply the patch!
<yofel> Riddell: I agree with clive that we should keep it, even if I'm not really using it either right now
<yofel> Riddell: btw. could you make a snapshot of weegie sometime in the near future so we can attempt to upgrade that thing onto a non-EOL release?
<Riddell> yofel: voila, I made kubuntu-council owner of team
<yofel> thanks!
<Riddell> yofel: yes making it get set up with chef and moving to a new release is on my todo
<yofel> ok thanks
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Re Yellow belts
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> I have the Dojo starting next week
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Would Yellow Belts be useful for that ?
<soee> who had this problem with windows going underpanel ?
<ahoneybun> mparillo I think soee
<soee> mparillo: ping
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<acheron88> I could replicate that panel bug in VBox
<yofel> @Sick_Rimmit: Well, it's currently just a badge-collection team with not practical purpose. If you can think of one feel free to suggest it
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> I think it could be very useful for that very purpose
<clivejo> yofel: give people a sense of achievement
<yofel> well yes, that's why I said badge-collecting and why I said to keep the team :P
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Really I am picking up on the work done by Riddell: and Sitter: the Dojo is based on their original Wiki posting
<yofel> well, KC is owner now, so any KC member can add people
<clivejo> ie the first step at becoming a might ninja
<clivejo> mighty
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> It would be good if I had some access to add LP users,
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Part of Dojo is getting em setup on LP, and I could put them into Yellow belts
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> We can sort the details later, just hang on to it 😃
<Riddell> yofel: it's not just badge collecting, it was to help my memory on who had started package training too
<yofel> ah, well, that too
<yofel> @Sick_Rimmit: now you can
<clivejo> Riddell: do you have a link to that KDE components chart, ie how all the packages fit together?
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Awesome !! Cool I will take a look later
<clivejo> whats the min level for LP git access?
<yofel> ninjas
<yofel> or member
<clivejo> is there a way to allow for limited access?
<ahoneybun> LP tells me I can dput to the ppas
<clivejo> ie the yellow belts could do an actual commit, but it would have to be reviewed before going in?
<Riddell> clivejo: only ones I know are at https://gitlab.com/siduction-tools/pkg-kde-graphs/tree/master
<yofel> no. But we could use the team for forked repositories that the students would be able to commit to (as a team), and then file merge requests against the real ones
<yofel> which is essenitally what you just said just worded in LP terminology
<clivejo> I think KCI is great tool for learning
<clivejo> ie fixing minor packaging issues
<clivejo> and you get to see the results pretty soon
<yofel> I would still prefer a manual review *somewhere*
<yofel> if we make a cronjob that would auto-merge into kubuntu_unstable (would be possible), then we would need to change staging-upload to include a manual review of each merge
<yofel> or we make the script add some kind of needs-review marker, that makes the package appear read on the QA page
<yofel> until someone reviewed the merge and removed the marker
<yofel> that would take the load off of the intial uploader
<yofel> *appear red
<ahoneybun> I still think the CI bot should have it's own channel
<clivejo> ahoneybun: it does
<clivejo> #kubuntu-ci
<yofel> problem was that nobody payed attention to it there
<ahoneybun> but it does not put it's output there
<yofel> sure it does
<clivejo> it does
<clivejo> but its gets more attention here :)
<ahoneybun> kinda bad to have all the red here
<clivejo> why?
<clivejo> we want to know about the red
<ahoneybun> people might be thrown off
<ahoneybun> by the red
<yofel> well that's kind of the point. Show it here so that people feel like they need to fix it
<yofel> uhm, this is a CI, that's how a CI works...
<clivejo> if Im not doing much, or notice a package in the red that I know about, it reminds me to go fix it
<clivejo> can take a few days to see the results
<clivejo> cause KCI seems to be constantly busy
<clivejo> soee_: you need to become a yellow belt
<clivejo> and acheron88 and I few others who my brain wont remember right now
 * clivejo needs help with PIM
<ahoneybun> I have no idea about that
<clivejo> yofel: would you give me a quick how-to regarding copying a git repo from Debian to LP?
<shadeslayer> Git clone --mirror 
<shadeslayer> Git push --mirror
<BluesKaj> well, got the 4.6 kernel and plasma 5.6.4 installed and all is well so far on both Xenial and Yakkety
<shadeslayer> clivejo: I heard you need packages sponsored ?
<yofel> that, + edit the remote in between
<acheron88> clivejo: yellow belt? this? http://kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-dojo-ninja-developer-training/
<clivejo> rm origin and set it up to LP?
<clivejo> yes, its like the first step
<clivejo> and you get a little team icon on your LP page :)
<clivejo> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ninjas-yellow-belts
<clivejo> I expire soon
<clivejo> shadeslayer: yes, Scarlett put a shout out on the ML
<shadeslayer> Link to tars plz
<acheron88> clivejo: ah. would need to set up another LP ID for that if I did. 
<clivejo> shadeslayer: Im not sure how that all works
<clivejo> sgclark can upload existing packages, but new ones need sponsorship
<shadeslayer> And I'm asking for a link to what needs uploading :P
<clivejo> so I dont know if they are in some pending queue somehwere
<shadeslayer> I doubt it
<shadeslayer> You need to be MOTU to upload to approval queue last I checked
<clivejo> and I dont know how it works with our workflow
<yofel> clivejo: you clone git, checkout the tag she crated, build a package, upload that to people.ubuntu.com or wherever so that he can dget it
<shadeslayer> Uhm OK, will wait for sgclark then
<clivejo> there are four packages need sponsorship - plasma-integration, kactivitymanagerd, breeze-plymouth, breeze-grub
<acheron88> clivejo: is LP done under Ubuntu One account still?
<clivejo> acheron88: I believe so
<clivejo> hence why I was stuck with my aol email address
<shadeslayer> clivejo: yeah but I have no clue where they are packaged xD
<shadeslayer> Or how to get them :P
<shadeslayer> So if you give me dsc's that's the best
<acheron88> clivejo: have one, but under a random name, so would probably need to set up a fresh one.
<clivejo> acheron88: maybe best to get a fresh one
<yofel> you can change the ID as long as you don't have any PPA's IIRC
<clivejo> acheron88: Rick should be explaining all that in the Dojo session 
 * clivejo cant even remember doing it
<acheron88> a fresh one sounds better all round in long run, but I'll have a look
<clivejo> yofel: when Scarlett run the upload script doesnt it mod git and do what it needs to do?
<yofel> clivejo: that's why I said check out the tags that the script created
<yofel> then you'll get the same packages she generated
<yofel> (that's what the tag is for...)
<clivejo> I have to go for a bit, but I need to learn this, never done it before
<marco-parillo> soee_: Were you asking about https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=362105
<ubottu> KDE bug 362105 in Panel "Taskbar options 'autohide'/'windows can cover' not functional" [Major,Reopened]
<yofel> ovidiuflorin: could you maybe wire the telegram<>trello integration to the dev channel? I don't think it makes much sense to keep it in offtopic
<yofel> (probably just got forgotten?)
<clivejo> yofel: Theres a new package called kdepim-apps-libs available from download.kde.org, but it builds package called kf5-kdepim-apps-libs
<clivejo> how do I tell KA about it
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> Yofel, I tried
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> I shall try again
<IrcsomeBot> integram was added by: ovidiuflorin
<yofel> clivejo: is that a renamed source or just the binary name?
<clivejo> seems to be just binary
<clivejo> the end package
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> @integram info
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> It's dead here
<yofel> clivejo: then just add the source name to the application list (the list update script should've already done that?!?)
<clivejo> yofel: I dont know, Im working on apps
<clivejo> I assumed Scarlett would do that?
<yofel> did she upload apps?
<clivejo> not ready yet
<clivejo> in staging
<yofel> yes, I meant to staging
<clivejo> http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/applications/build_status_16.04.1_yakkety.html
<clivejo> Im been trying to fix that I can
<clivejo> what
<yofel> ok, so I don't understand what your original question was about?
<clivejo> kdepim has been divided out into new packages
<yofel> yes
<clivejo> Im copying those from debian git to LP
<yofel> okay?
<clivejo> and want to monitor build issues on qa
<yofel> right
<clivejo> but they need added to the package lists
<yofel> ok, but this should've been done before staging-upload was run
<yofel> so you know what packages are new
<yofel> and to update the list
<clivejo> I know, but obviously wasnt
<yofel> ok, then run the list updater now
<clivejo> but this package kdepim-apps-libs available from download.kde.org, will be built and monitored on the build page as kf5-kdepim-apps-libs
<clivejo> so run ./package-name-list -d yakkety -r applications -v 16.04.1?
<yofel> probably, readme should say how
<clivejo> but how do I point kdepim-apps-libs ==> kf5-kdepim-apps-libs so the build page can see it?
<yofel> the build page cares about source names?
<clivejo> I thought it did
<clivejo> thats waht we had to map discover to plasma-discover?
<yofel> yes
 * clivejo is confused
<yofel> well what's the source name? and what's the upstream tarball name?
<yofel> (I did not look at the ppa)
<clivejo> the upstream tarball is kdepim-apps-libs
<clivejo> amd64 build of kf5-kdepim-apps-libs 4:16.04.1-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.10~ppa1
<clivejo> how the hell has it an epoch
<clivejo> FFS
<clivejo> why?!?
<clivejo> http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/applications/kdepim-apps-libs.git/tree/debian/changelog
<clivejo> my head hurts too much, need a break
<soee_> yofel: where are we with backports ?
<yofel> Done from a technical POV I believe, now it depends on what people say about how well it runs
<soee_> all testers say its fine :)
<soee_> i would say .. release the kraken
<darwin_> test
<darwin_> plasma 5.6.4 coming out?????????????
<soee_> hiho darwin_
<soee_> darwin_: soon
<darwin_> cool
<darwin_> thx 
<clivejo> !info kf5-kdepim-apps-libs
<ubottu> Package kf5-kdepim-apps-libs does not exist in yakkety
<soee_> Scarlett said this pim is pretty hard :/
<clivejo> !info libkf5kaddressbookgrantlee5
<ubottu> Package libkf5kaddressbookgrantlee5 does not exist in yakkety
<sgclark> clivejo: sorry internet was down. looks like PIM needs a new package for libgravatar
<clivejo> hi sgclark
<clivejo> need to update you on what Ive done
<clivejo> so I run the package updater script
<clivejo> and there are lot of new packages by the looks of it
<clivejo> Ive been mirror cloning from debian and bringing them over to LP
<clivejo> but Ive run into a few problems
<clivejo> http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/applications/build_status_16.04.1_yakkety.html
<clivejo> very end of that page are the "missing" packages
<clivejo> however some of them arent missing, just got different names
<clivejo> for example kdepim-apps-libs ==> kf5-kdepim-apps-libs
<sgclark> mirror cloning?
<clivejo> baloo-widgets ==> baloo-widgets5 etc
<clivejo> do you know how to fix that mapping in KA?
<clivejo> git clone --mirror
<sgclark> what did you do, why are so many apps missing now?
<clivejo> run the package-name-list script
<clivejo> it grabs all the tarball package names and compares them
<sgclark> on your own, I do not know what that is sorry
<clivejo> its part of the KA scripts
<clivejo> we supposed to run that before staging
<clivejo> so we can see removed or new packages
<sgclark> well that has never been told to me. 
<sgclark> In short I cannot help you with itl.
<sgclark> all the apps were there and now they gone missing
<clivejo> dont think its mattered much in the past, it only cause there has so much code moved about to new packages
<clivejo> gone missing?
<sgclark> oh all those are new?
<clivejo> well kinda
<clivejo> some are actually in the PPA
<clivejo> but I cant figure out how to map them
<clivejo> I also dont understand how brand new packages have epochs
<sgclark> map them? I think they just need to be added to package list somewhere?
<clivejo> they are in the package list
<sgclark> dunno then
<clivejo> but there is a way to map them
<clivejo> for example KDE call the source tar discover, but we call it plasma-discover
<sgclark> in folder build-status-conf those files are updated?
<clivejo> thats to do with the status page?
<sgclark> yes
<sgclark> well I assume so with the build-status in the folder name
<clivejo> Im thinking its something to do with https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/+git/kubuntu-automation/tree/upstream-names.json
<sgclark> my guess with the epochs is the package was copied from another package that had an epoch
<sgclark> sorry in several conversations, what to do with what??
<clivejo> cause thats where the discover thing is mapped
<clivejo> "plasma-discover": "discover",
<clivejo> Im thinking if I added 
<clivejo> "kf5-kdepim-apps-libs":"kdepim-apps-libs" to that file it might work?
<sgclark> sounds reasonable
<sgclark> try it :)
<clivejo> I dont wanna break it!
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> I'm having an issue with apt-get build-dep
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> sudo apt-get build-dep qtbase5-dev
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> Reading package lists... Done
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> Picking 'qtbase-opensource-src' as source package instead of 'qtbase5-dev'
<sgclark> well it is already broken, can't get worse haha
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> E: Unable to find a source package for qtbase5-dev
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> on xenial
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> with apt search I can find the package qtbase5-dev
<clivejo> !info qtbase5-dev
<clivejo> I think its a virtual package
<ubottu> qtbase5-dev (source: qtbase-opensource-src): Qt 5 base development files. In component main, is optional. Version 5.5.1+dfsg-16ubuntu10 (yakkety), package size 911 kB, installed size 12339 kB
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> sudo apt-get build-dep qtbase-opensource-src
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> Reading package lists... Done
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> E: Unable to find a source package for qtbase-opensource-src
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> am I missing something?
<clivejo> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtbase-opensource-src
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> so, do I just install that?
<clivejo> what are you looking for?
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> doing this: http://kfunk.org/2016/02/16/building-kdevelop-5-from-source-on-ubuntu-15-10/
<clivejo> I think qtbase5-dev is a virtual package that installs all of the base dev packages
<sgclark> apt-get -y build-dep qtbase5-dev is what I use in my dockerfile for kde-ci
<sgclark> but it is still wily, maybe something changed? let me try in my chroot
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> I'm on xenial
<sgclark> worked fine for me in xenial chroot
<sgclark> ovidiuflorin: you know you can build kdevelop from source using kdebuild-src right?
<sgclark> oh that is whaht it is doing nm
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> that does not bring in all dependencies
<sgclark> right
<sgclark> sorry I don't know. wfm
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> I might me missing some ppas
<sgclark> maybe missing something in sources
<acheron88> 'apt-get build-dep qtbase5-dev' work here on xenial as well
<sgclark> no no ppas in my chroot
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> https://paste.kde.org/ptwe8t6ln
<clivejo> eakk "libkf5.*-dev"
<clivejo> just install whats listed in the build dep list for the main package
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> fixed it
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> source code wasn't checked in software manager
<clivejo> yofel: ping
<kfunk> <clivejo> just install whats listed in the build dep list for the main package
<kfunk> there's no kdevelop 5 package yet
<kfunk> easy
<clivejo> kfunk: was ovidiuflorin was asking
<clivejo> he didnt have sources enabled
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> kfunk add clang to the list of dependencies
<sgclark> and I recall it was a specific clang before I could get it to work
<sgclark> don't recall which though :(
<clivejo> well I added two to the upstream-names.json file and they wont appear on the build status page
<clivejo> does anyone here understand kubuntu-automatic?
<clivejo> automation
<shadeslayer> clivejo: ssup
<shadeslayer> I haven't looked at it in a while
<clivejo> hi shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> but I might be able to help
<clivejo> Ive added a few new packages but the upstream (KDE) name and package names are different
<clivejo> for example KDE tarball is discover which maps to plasma-discover
<clivejo> I have KDE tar called kdepim-apps-libs which maps to kf5-kdepim-apps-libs
<shadeslayer> uh huh? and?
<clivejo> I need it to appear here http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/applications/build_status_16.04.1_yakkety.html
<shadeslayer> where's the code for this?
<clivejo> https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/+git/kubuntu-automation/
<shadeslayer> might make sense to normalize the names btw
<clivejo> used to be in bzr
<shadeslayer> right
<shadeslayer> https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/+git/kubuntu-automation/tree/upstream-names.json
<clivejo> yes, I added the bottom two
<clivejo> but still wont work
<clivejo> baloo-widgets5 is here https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging-kdeapplications/+build/9768185
<clivejo> but the page wont pick it up
<shadeslayer> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging-kdeapplications/+packages?field.name_filter=kdepim-apps-libs&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=yakkety
<shadeslayer> there is no https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging-kdeapplications/+packages?field.name_filter=kdepim-apps-libs&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=yakkety
<shadeslayer> er
<shadeslayer> there is no kdepim-apps-libs
<clivejo> upstream call it that
<shadeslayer> then why is it looking for that
<clivejo> http://download.kde.org/stable/applications/16.04.1/src/kdepim-apps-libs-16.04.1.tar.xz
<shadeslayer> (see end of the qa link )
<clivejo> and git is same name
<clivejo> but the source package is called kf5-kdepim-apps-libs
<clivejo> there is some way to map it
<clivejo> for example KDE source is called discover
<clivejo> but source-package is plasma-discover
<clivejo> and I thought upstream-names.json was the file that did the mapping
<shadeslayer> when in doubt grep is your friend
<clivejo> hes not being very friendly
<shadeslayer> package-name-lists/applications-yakkety
<shadeslayer> looks important
<clivejo> it is
<shadeslayer> ok, give me a moment to read how this works
<clivejo> it holds the list of all the app packages in yakkety
<clivejo> actually, I think Ive just found something
<shadeslayer> hm?
<clivejo> in package-name-list
<clivejo> packagesRenamedFromUpstram =
<shadeslayer> ah indeed
<shadeslayer> why isn't that json parsed from that list
<clivejo> that looks like a more logical mapping
<shadeslayer> why are there 2 lists :P
<shadeslayer> there's also a type
<shadeslayer> *typo
<clivejo> shadeslayer: your guess is as good as mine!
<shadeslayer> to the blame machine!
<shadeslayer> 45c86cb5 (Jonathan Riddell 2015-06-29 13:29:58 +0200  13) packagesRenamedFromUpstram = {"kwallet": "kwallet-kf5",
<shadeslayer> *backs away slowly*
<clivejo> its Scottish!
<clivejo> Stream translates to Stram
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> not only is the script in python, var names are in Scottish :D
<clivejo> indeed
<clivejo> great fun this packaging lark
<clivejo> right, lets see if that works!
<clivejo> I cant seem to get the logical in these scripts
<clivejo> and when it says upstream is the debian or KDE
<clivejo> well debian is now LP
<clivejo> now have to wait for the cron job on weegie
<clivejo> more scotish slag!
<clivejo> slang
<clivejo> soee: hows the testing going?
<soee> clivejo: testing what?
<clivejo> plasma 5.6.4
<soee> clivejo: it is tested pretty solid. all fine
<soee> imo. we could push it to backports
<clivejo> how many testers are using it?
<soee> ~8
<soee> some on severl machines
<soee> i have it on 2 also (laptop and PC)
<clivejo> any install issues?
<soee> nope
<soee> i did today upgrade on my PC from 5.5.5
<clivejo> and can you see everything in Polish?
<soee> ;D
<clivejo> are you actually in Poland?
<soee> yes
<clivejo> interesting
<soee> is it safe to install kernel 4.5 in Xenial?
<clivejo> no idea
 * clivejo is on Yakkety
<acheron88> 4.5 from where?
<acheron88> 24hrs on plasma 5.6.4, and not crashed it yet :)
 * clivejo high-fives shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> ^5
<clivejo> they are appearing http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/applications/build_status_16.04.1_yakkety.html
<soee> gosh ... ** (appstreamcli:15884): WARNING **: Exception: Unable to get write lock on /var/cache/app-info/xapian/default: already locked
<shadeslayer> clivejo: would recommend perhaps making it so that it loads that json fole
<clivejo> I wonder do we also have to map it back again in upstream-names
<soee> brb reboot
<clivejo> in maps "spectacle": "kde-spectacle" in package-name-list, then "kde-spectacle": "spectacle" in upstream-names
<clivejo> so weird
<shadeslayer> clivejo: clearly key/values are switched
<shadeslayer> so it needs changing in the code logic too
<shadeslayer> to make it all consistent
<clivejo> so I need both?
<clivejo> oh I can kinda see the logic now
<clivejo> that script is querying depot
<clivejo> for all the packages listed in application 16.04.1
<clivejo> so when it finds spectacle, thats mapped to our package name kde-spectacle
<clivejo> and the upstream-names.json file maps it back again!
<shadeslayer> ok, I'm off for the day
<shadeslayer> sgclark: clivejo if you email me a link with the tars to upload, I can sponsor them
 * clivejo yawns
<clivejo> this is soee bored!
<soee_> :<
<soee_> Kubuntu does not like me
<clivejo> boring even
<clivejo> why you think that?
<soee_> i can update packages list
<soee_> if freezes and doing nothing :<
<clivejo> xenial?
<soee_> yes
<clivejo> come help me package apps :)
<clivejo> then it will love you
<soee_> and again ** (appstreamcli:10695): WARNING **: Exception: Unable to get write lock on /var/cache/app-info/xapian/default: already locked
<soee_> fuuu xapian
<clivejo> never seen that before
<soee_> clivejo: the only one who knows it enough is yofel or sgclark (the apps package stuff) :(
<clivejo> soee_: you can learn how to do some of the more routine stuff 
<clivejo> takes the pressure off them to deal with other stuff
<clivejo> soee_: you coming to the party tomorrow
<genii> soee_: Does lsof show whats using it?
<soee_> i killed whole /var/cache content 
<soee_> is tarted to work now
<clivejo> sgclark: ping
<sgclark> clivejo: whats up?
<clivejo> did you see shadeslayer offer to sponsor those new packages?
 * sgclark scrolls
<sgclark> ah ok
<clivejo> are you ok with me tottering away at these apps?
<ahoneybun> btw soee autohide and cover work in 5.6.4 with intel
<sgclark> please do. I have no time 
<ahoneybun> have not tried nvidia yet
<ahoneybun> can
<clivejo> if you ever got a chance, would you add the new packages into KCI?
<soee> im on new 367  driver
<ahoneybun> can't reboot atm trying to work on my app in QML
<ahoneybun> mm
<ahoneybun> apt update is stopping 
<ahoneybun> never finishing
<sgclark> ScottK: you around?
<ahoneybun> even apt-get
<genii> Looks like some appstream issue, they are discussing it in #ubuntu right npw
<soee> yea on #kubuntu user already reported it
<ahoneybun> oh the apt issue?
<genii> Yep
<sgclark> clivejo: can you email me a list of what needs to be added I am sgclark at kubuntu
<ScottK> sgclark: Sort of.
<ahoneybun> in an LTS thats
<ahoneybun> that's bad
<sgclark> ah the apps are in https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging-plasma would that work?
<sgclark> ScottK: ^
<ahoneybun> no staging-apps?
<ScottK> sgclark: Which packages and you've reviewed them?
<sgclark> they have been in testing and no I have not personally reviewed them
<sgclark> I am going into  retirement
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> I'll upload them if some Kubuntu dev says they are OK but I don't have time to review them.
<sgclark> ok shadeslayer said he would. thank though for the offer :)
<ScottK> OK.
<acheron88> Have an error in 5.6.4 when clicking on an recent document/item in kicker/kickoff recent docs/history
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> Some upstream bug?
<acheron88> "Could not find any application or handler" for the document path, plasma error message popup
<acheron88> in VM and real machine
<acheron88> marcinsago: could not find bugs.kde
<acheron88> just going to check in another distro VM for 5.6.4
<acheron88> OK. bug not present in chakra plasma 5.6.4 VM
<acheron88> reproducible in a yakkety VM with plasma 5.6.4 as well
<clivejo> acheron88: same here
<clivejo> any ideas what might be wrong?
 * soee has to uninstall mainline kernel
<acheron88> actually I fibbed about chakra. it's on 5.6.3. I'll see if I can update that to double check against their 5.6.4
<sgclark> I can confirm acheron88. Can you create a bug? and link it so I can confirm
<acheron88> error is generated by this I think? http://api.kde.org/frameworks-api/frameworks5-apidocs/kio/html/krun_8cpp_source.html
<acheron88> sgclarke: can someone else? Not got around to making new LP ID yet
<sgclark> I see. I do not have time I am afraid.
<acheron88> at moment trying to work out if it's kde bug, or a packaging one, anyway
<soee> for those that use chromium/vivaldi + intel gpu: there is some  bug that makes screen blinking/flickering. As a workaround add to chromium/browser startup command: --disable-gpu-driver-bug-workarounds --enable-native-gpu-memory-buffers
<clivejo> acheron88: on chakra what frameworks are installed?
<clivejo> !info kio-dev
<ubottu> kio-dev (source: kio): Resource and network access abstraction.. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.18.0-0ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 153 kB, installed size 1035 kB
<clivejo> but plasma 5.6.4 was built against 5.22
<acheron88> chakra package naming is not very familiar to me, but - http://i.imgur.com/eBPify8.png
<clivejo> looks like a mix of 5.19 and 5.21
<clivejo> which is odd
<acheron88> with as I said, plasma 5.6.3. thought they had 5.6.4, but clearly not yet
<clivejo> acheron88: would you ask in #kde-neon
<acheron88> OK. I did have a kde-neo VM, but wiped it. annoyingly 
<clivejo> Id be interested to know if its there
<clivejo> they are using FW5.22 and Plasma 5.6.4
<clivejo> Neon folks are EU based so might be a while before someone answers
<clivejo> unless a user tries it
#kubuntu-devel 2016-05-20
<soee> yes i also confirm this on our 5.6.4
<acheron88> I'm EU based, so I'll be off in a sec anyway
<acheron88> If all else fails, I'll roll up a neon VM sometime tomorrow to test
<acheron88> To be honest, I rare ever use those shortcuts anyway. Was a bit of a fluke noticing that in the first place.
<soee> i do not see any bug report for this
<acheron88> OK. I'll come back to this in the morning or tomorrow evening. Hopefully can work out if it's general upstream of just kubuntu packages
<danni> are all svg icons (with stylesheet) supposed to follow the themes preferences in this release or just the system tray Icons?
<acheron88> morning
<allee> hi
<acheron88> kicker/kickoff bug with recent docs/history from yesterday also present in kde-neon user and dev versions http://i.imgur.com/XqkryAZ.png
<clivejo> acheron88: feels like a KDE bug to me
<acheron88> unless you and neon have an identical packaging prob with whatever is needed for that, then seems so
<acheron88> have asked again in #plasma 
<clivejo> so I see
<clivejo> let me know how it turns out
<yofel> moin
<clivejo> hi Phil :)
<acheron88> at least it's not a problem specific to your plasma backport, which is good to an extent
<clivejo> acheron88: it might be
<clivejo> FW5.22 is very new
<clivejo> and for all I know there is a dependancy on apps 16.04 in there
<clivejo> in which there are huge changes
<acheron88> true I suppose
<clivejo> KDE Neon is also missing apps as far as I know
<clivejo> dunno might be totally wrong
<clivejo> judging by the mail on release list there been a few issues with 5.22 anyway
<acheron88> well, some plasma devs should surely be on the latest, so hopefully they can say soon
<clivejo> true
<sheytan_> clivejo: Heya! Is the backports ppa ready for update or not yet?
<clivejo> sheytan_: hi
<clivejo> I dont know the answer to that!
<clivejo> Im just a merger packager
<sheytan_> oh, ok :)
<clivejo> up to you guys to test it and see if I need to use more sellotape!
<sheytan_> I did on Vbox and it was working fine
<sheytan_> but i don't know if i can use it on my daily machine
<clivejo> Im afraid thats a decision only you can make
<clivejo> Im on Yakkety with it installed
<sheytan_> clivejo: any problems after upgrade?
<clivejo> sheytan_: oh yes!
<clivejo> but sure thats the fun in it!
<acheron88> apart from one bug, which we were just discussing, I've had no significant probs on xenial 
<clivejo> I had two days down time due to kernel issue over whether to have pie with it or not! 
<sheytan_> clivejo: what were they? :D
<clivejo> couldnt compile kernel modules
<clivejo> ie no nvidia driver, Virtual Box etc
 * clivejo dont like kernel stuff since working on Minux in uni
<sheytan_> clivejo: i don't use nvidia (but i've got OPTIMUS intel +nv)
<sheytan_> http://imgur.com/aoaC9xd
<sheytan_> just added backports ppa
<sheytan_> and this ^
<vip>   4 12765 root       20   0  119M 37712  9424 R 100.  0.5  0:44.14 appstreamcli refresh
<vip> great, what is that?
<clivejo> dont think its in backports yet
<clivejo> landing I think is how far its got
<acheron88> need backports landing
<acheron88> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports-landing
<sheytan_> thank you
<SilentGhost> vip: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/appstream/+bug/1579712
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1579712 in appstream (Ubuntu Xenial) "Refresh hangs indefinitely, appstreamcli using 100% CPU" [High,Fix committed]
<clivejo> that appstream bug seems to be affecting a lot of people
<acheron88> good. I got fed up with that and apt purged appstream to get rid
<SilentGhost> clivejo: I'm honestly surprised that it's only "a lot of people" and not "everyone"
<vip> SilentGhost: thank you, I've just uninstalled that
<clivejo> SilentGhost: not everyone is running Xenial
<clivejo> and I didnt encounter that bug while I was running it
<sheytan_> clivejo: just had to kill that process
<clivejo> why has it only raised its ugly head now?
<sheytan_> just a prank :D
 * sheytan_ goes for reboot
<tahaan> Hello gurus.  Any idea when we will get updates to Kwin / Plasma?  I'm having much instability related to switching between single and multi-monitor mode ...
<mgraesslin> tahaan: you need an update to Qt, KWin/Plasma updates won't fix it
<tahaan> mgraesslin: great.  But when!!!!
<mgraesslin> I'm not a Kubuntu dev, I'm a KWin dev
<sheytan> clivejo: still freezes when apt-get update
<tahaan> Is there a Kubuntu-dev in the house?
<mparillo> sheytan: apt seems to be running for me: Fetched 42.4 MB in 15s (2,772 kB/s)
<acheron88> clivejo: seems that problem with recent docs in kicker is FW22 related
<acheron88> archlinux with plasma 5.6.4 and FW 21 = no problem
<acheron88> then install FW 22 from their testing repo = problem appears 
<mart> Hi! Is there any ETA on plasma 5.6? LTS version (and some earlier versions) is buggy (multimonitor setup issues, plasma randomly freezing). I have read that 5.6 fixes a lot of those issues.
<mparillo> Are you willing to test 5.6.4? Are you on XX or YY?
<mart> i'm on xenial.
<mart> I could help on testing, I think it can't be any worse than it is now :)
<mamarley> One nice thing I have noticed about Plasma 5.6 is that for the first time since Plasma 5, the Shut Down/Reboot options finally work correctly instead of just hanging on a black screen. :)
<mparillo> mart: I think backports is coming soon, but there are two bugs: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/appstream/+bug/1579712
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1579712 in appstream (Ubuntu Xenial) "Refresh hangs indefinitely, appstreamcli using 100% CPU" [High,Fix released]
<mparillo> and https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=362105
<ubottu> KDE bug 362105 in Panel "Taskbar options 'autohide'/'windows can cover' not functional" [Major,Reopened]
<mparillo> If you think these are not too serious for you, then you can sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports-landing
<mparillo> But, if this is your production machine, it is probably better to wait.
<mamarley> mart: At least your multimonitor issue is probably a Qt bug because of Qt 5.5.  Another multimonitor-related fix was just backported recently though, but it may still be in -proposed.
<mart> i'm not affected by those issues. I have one question: how hard is it to upgrade to backports if I have backports-landing installed?
<mparillo> There is ppa-purge, but I simply uncheck the -landing repo in update manager (under advanced > SW sources).
<yofel> mart: as we just sync the packages, if you were using -landing up to the point when we release the backports and switch the repository, nothing would happen - as it's the same packages
<mart> ok, good to know.
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<clivejo> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey clivejo
 * clivejo wonders what source builds  libkf5kdepimdbusinterfaces-dev
<clivejo> !info  libkf5kdepimdbusinterfaces-dev
<ubottu> Package libkf5kdepimdbusinterfaces-dev does not exist in yakkety
<clivejo> useful
<clivejo> yofel: does the package-name-list script update the epoch list too?
<yofel> no
<clivejo> oh great
<yofel> AFAIR at least
 * soee whispers ... "yofel release backports" :D
<yofel> bug of the the day: lp 1583791
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1583791 in kturtle (Ubuntu) "xenial kturtle file-browser doesn't find .turtle-files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1583791
<yofel> a reporter with humor :D
<clivejo> arent turtles half blind?
<yofel> yes, that's why you write instructions to tell them where to go :P
<clivejo> LOL
<soee> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QxVWT_oXfLc
<clivejo> but they mutant
<clivejo> and expert training
<soee> they are unique not mutants :D
<clivejo> how many walking, talking and fighting turtles have you seen?
<clivejo> course they mutants
<soee> i 'seen' one  disappeared :o
<sitter> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bojx9BDpJks
<soee> ;D
<soee> theme song for kubuntu ninjas -.-
<sitter> you can litterally say anything and queue the TMNT theme song and it will fit
<clivejo> they sound older than teenage
 * soee must go... doesn't want to mess with zohan
<yofel> is kactivitymanagerd required?
<yofel> (I feel like yes?)
<mamarley> yofel: It isn't installed on my system.
<yofel> and activities work?
<mamarley> Beats me, I don't know what activities are or how to use them.
<yofel> then someone else will have to answer that ^^
<shadeslayer> sgclark: W: kactivitymanagerd source: syntax-error-in-dep5-copyright line 7: Duplicate field copyright.
<shadeslayer> sgclark: might want to fix that, apart from that uploaded
<shadeslayer> looked good to me
<shadeslayer> sgclark: please poke someone to approve from New
<sgclark> I am out today. clivejo ^
<clivejo> what, who, where, why?
<clivejo> kde4libs, are they static with every release?
<yofel> there are still bugfix releases for that
<clivejo> so it should be packaged up and published with apps then
<yofel> that should've been automatic..
<clivejo> I dont think Scarlett run the staging script
<clivejo> or maybe the package names need mapped
<clivejo> yofel: have I mapped these correctly in KA?
<yofel> maybe I didn't check. What I read here sounded right, but we have that in so many places that it's not that easy to answer :(
<clivejo> it definitely isn’t the easiest solution to understand!
<clivejo> but thankfully trying to explain the proplem to shadeslayer, triggered a solution!
<sitter> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rubber_duck_debugging
<clivejo> :O
<clivejo> shadeslayer is not a duck!
<clivejo> rubber or otherwise
<shadeslayer> quack!
<shadeslayer> clivejo: no, sitter is proposing you get a rubber duck :P
<sitter> yup
<clivejo> I have a rubber duck on my T-shirt!
<bshah> next time I go to QtCon, I am going to get konqui.. it will help me with debugging
<sitter> I actually do have a duck on my desk
<sitter> it is very handy to explain things mind you
<bshah> yeah
<mamarley> There are some Mallards in the pond behind my building at work.  I could go see if I could catch one of them and put it in my office!
<clivejo> https://www.tog.ie/wp-content/gallery/christmas-craft-night-2012/p1040110.jpg
<clivejo> much see if I can rob one next time Im down in TOG
<clivejo> must
<yofel> https://imgur.com/IppKJ
<clivejo> They recovered a sizeable number of ducks after O2 sailed them down the Liffey!
<clivejo> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NE7fSxeISpI
<clivejo> this is the one on my T-shirt - https://www.tog.ie/wp-content/uploads/2013/12/tog-wallpaper-black.jpg
<yofel> someone should've done this with ducks :D https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3tmfu5anMSA
<clivejo> weird
<clivejo> black absorbs heat though, surely white would be better to relfect the heat/light?
<yofel> I was wondering that too...
<genii> Keep in mind that a black tee absorbs your body heat as well, white just reflects it back to you
<genii> There's a reason the Bedouin wear black and not white
<clivejo> I wonder could they make a huge umbella for Ireland
<yofel> lol
<genii> Is there a podcast today?
<clivejo> dont think so
<clivejo> just party
<genii> Because http://kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-party-3/ seems to indicate it will also be on the Kubuntu Podcast as well
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Party Party !!
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Exctiing
<genii> The g+ link off there indicates you need an invite to attend
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> You don't need an invite
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> We post the events there, as we've got lots of follows on there
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> We'll post the link and access details to the Party on that event page, and IRC including here at 19:30 ( 18:30 UTC )
<genii> OK
<clivejo> holy cow!
<clivejo> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sJ0M5H8UuHI
<soee> back
<soee> yofel: something holds us back from releasing backports ?
<yofel> see my question regarding kactivitymanagerd
<soee> i have it installed: 5.6.4-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04~ppa
<yofel> and I guess activities don't work without it?
<soee> i would have to remove it and check :D
<soee> !info kactivitymanagerd xenial
<ubottu> Package kactivitymanagerd does not exist in xenial
<soee> !info kactivitymanagerd
<ubottu> Package kactivitymanagerd does not exist in yakkety
<clivejo> its new to 5.6
<soee> https://github.com/KDE/kactivitymanagerd
<soee> and our uestionis if it is required or either optional ?
<genii> clivejo: Lesson for today: Tie your hair back when operating drills near your face
<soee> yofel: its descripton is "System service to manage user's activities and track the usage patterns"
<soee> and i have this service running
<clivejo> dont think I need to worry about that
<yofel> ok, then we need something that bothers to install it
<yofel> in my last install test, kactivities gets removed, but nothing replaces it
<yofel> should we make that a transitional package?
<soee> isnt kactivitymanagerd what replaces it ?
<yofel> yes, but it doesn't get installed as nothing depends on it
<soee> why do i have it than ? :)
<yofel> didn't you guys debug activities for days? ^^
<soee> it was installed when kativities get removed i think
<yofel> hm, not for me...
<yofel> I'll try again later
<soee> apt-cache rdepends kactivitymanagerd 
<soee> kactivitymanagerd
<soee> Reverse Depends:
<soee>   libkf5activities5
<yofel> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<yofel>   kactivities libkf5screen6 libkwinglutils7
<yofel> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<yofel>   libkf5screen7 libkwineffects8 libkwinglutils8 libkwinxrenderutils8 pam-kwallet-init plasma-integration
<yofel> so, that lib was also not required by anything else
<soee> what lib ?
<yofel> libkf5activities5
<yofel> probably only used by kactivitymanagerd
<yofel> hm, wait, that was on the update list
<soee> also https://mail.kde.org/pipermail/plasma-devel/2016-February/049512.html
<genii> Does Big Blue Button need some kind of client installed?
<BluesKaj> not sure, probly flash 
<clivejo> yofel: https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kactivities/tree/debian/control?h=kubuntu_yakkety_archive
<clivejo> that libs Recommends: kactivitymanagerd
<yofel> *sigh*
<yofel> friday
<BluesKaj> not that flash is a client. most likely just the plugin
<clivejo> is that wrong ?
<yofel> clivejo: yes, thanks, I forgot --install-recommends in my test *facepalm*
<soee> ~.~
<clivejo> should it be a hard depend?
<yofel> no
<yofel> everything's ok, I just messed up
<clivejo> phew
<clivejo> getting me all worried there
<yofel> ok, that test went fine as well, ack from me
<yofel> or let me copy it
<soee> https://youtu.be/fV5TZyUMVsM?t=37s
<clivejo> yofel: whats your thoughts on that kickoff menu opening a recent document error?
<soee> upstream i would say
<yofel> that ^
<yofel> copying
<soee> yofel: will you write and announcement ?
<soee> *an
<yofel> maybe later
<soee> can we already spread the word on social media ?
<yofel> after the publisher is done, yes
<clivejo> !info khelpcenter
<ubottu> khelpcenter (source: khelpcenter): KDE documentation viewer. In component universe, is extra. Version 4:5.5.5-0ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 1953 kB, installed size 5006 kB
<clivejo> yofel: can you see why this is failing - https://launchpadlibrarian.net/260753759/buildlog_ubuntu-yakkety-amd64.minuet_16.04.1-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.10~ppa1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<clivejo> seems to be after -- Checking for module 'alsa>=1.0.0'
<clivejo> ah
<clivejo> libasound2-dev
<clivejo> !info libasound2-dev
<ubottu> libasound2-dev (source: alsa-lib): shared library for ALSA applications -- development files. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1.0-1 (yakkety), package size 110 kB, installed size 531 kB
<acheron88> clivejo: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=363337
<ubottu> KDE bug 363337 in Application Menu (Kicker) "Recent docs/history shortcuts in kicker/kickoff fail when clicked with "Could not find any application or handler..." error" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<janjan_> Greetings! I am sorry if this is not 100% fitting but I just saw this channel referenced in this G+ post: https://plus.google.com/u/0/110954078302330754910/posts/7EJzKwa2FSF regarding testing of the new Plasma release. I just installed 5.6.4 from backports and I have some pretty severe errors with missing .qml files and almost nothing plasma/widget related is working. Is this the right place to report this? If not: Where should 
<yofel> janjan_: here is fine, can you pastebin those errors somehow?
<yofel> (should you see something like this, and nobody responds, send a mail to kubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com)
<janjan_> Sure! This is for example the error message when I click on the K button in the task bar to open the start menu: http://pastebin.com/7PbWXiqN
<yofel> is that all? :/
<janjan_> Besides this I have no context menu on the desktop and in the taskbar and some widgets are not working
<acheron88> recall that pastebin error from 5.5.5, as was some qml packages not getting installed?
<acheron88> or at least a similar error? https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=359634
<ubottu> KDE bug 359634 in unstable packaging "Error loading QML file: file:///usr/share/plasma/plasmoids/org.kde.plasma.kickoff/contents/ui/Kickoff.qml:38:34: Type FullRepresentation unavailable" [Grave,Resolved: fixed]
<janjan_> ok, I killed and restarted plasmashell via console and got a more detailed error log: http://pastebin.com/bwmEQmCB
<sick_rimmit> Hi Friends o/
<janjan_> @acheron88: I am pretty sure I have the same problem as the one in the bug report you posted. I have a kind of frankenstein-kubuntu and there are most likely some strange versioning problems. Time for full reinstall...
<janjan_> Thx for the link!
<sick_rimmit> Party link
<sick_rimmit> http://kubuntu.blindsidenetworks.net/kubuntu/
<sick_rimmit> Room 1
<sick_rimmit> Password: welcome
<sick_rimmit> Please Share on you Social Media
<janjan_> Just a short update to the problem half an our ago: It was indeed the versioning problem described in this bug: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=359634 If manually reinstalled some packages and now everything is working :)
<ubottu> KDE bug 359634 in unstable packaging "Error loading QML file: file:///usr/share/plasma/plasmoids/org.kde.plasma.kickoff/contents/ui/Kickoff.qml:38:34: Type FullRepresentation unavailable" [Grave,Resolved: fixed]
<acheron88> janjan: glad you got it fixed :)
* soee changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly computing | Yakkety open, happy hacking | Plasma 5.6.4 Y/STAGING X/BACKPORTS -- Apps 16.04.01 Y/WIP -- FW 5.22 Y/STAGING X/BACKPORTS| https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | Package Docs (WIP) https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-packaging
* soee changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly computing | Yakkety open, happy hacking | Plasma 5.6.4 Y-STAGING,  X-BACKPORTS / Apps 16.04.01 Y-WIP / FW 5.22 Y-STAGING, X-BACKPORTS| https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | Package Docs (WIP) https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-packaging
<SilentGhost> Trying to install backports, I get this "Install these packages without verification?" Does anyone know what might be the reason?
<soee> yofel: ^
<yofel> the GPG key check for the PPA failed
<yofel> apt update should say why
<soee> SilentGhost: did it helped 
<SilentGhost> because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2836CB0A8AC93F7A 
<SilentGhost> also, there was no warning in the GUI, until one tries to go ahead with upgrade
<soee> you did: 
<soee> 1. sudo apt-add-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<soee> 2. sudo apt update
<soee> 3. sudo apt full-upgrade 
<soee> ?
<marco-parillo> soee: This morning, I thought i read that backports come automagically. It seemed wrong to me. I always had to add the repo.
<SilentGhost> no, I just added deb line via gui, there wasn't any prompts for key, but I'll do it in the command line now
<soee> marco-parillo: yes you have to add them
<marco-parillo> TY. Now I know my memory was not failing.
<soee> marco-parillo: can you update our social channels with some announcement ?
<SilentGhost> soee: yes, everything seem to work in command line
<marco-parillo> I can put it on the wire, but if it goes to kubuntu news, then I get complaints from planet subscribers that they get the same notice twice.
<soee> ah, ok :)
<marco-parillo> soee: http://wire.kubuntu.org/?p=950
<soee> mparillo: thank you
 * soee has SanDisk SSD to mount in his PC and install Kubuntu 16.04
<marco-parillo> I also shared your G+ Post: https://plus.google.com/107577785796696065138/posts/btwC7PJnpoK
 * soee installing 16.04 on his PC
<soee_> done
<soee_> smooth installation of 16.04 on my PC and than upgrade to Plasma 5.6.4 :)
<clivejo> anyone about?
 * valorie is about to head outside for a bit of sun
<valorie> how are you, clivejo?
<clivejo> hi, Im ok, just on a come down after the party
<clivejo> they all left me :(
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> :)
 * valorie missed the party, sorry
<valorie> was not in the mood for a party
<clivejo> totally understandable valorie
<clivejo> how are you ?
<valorie> alive
<valorie> getting all the billing done for publishing the obit, etc.
<valorie> no fun
 * clivejo hugs valorie
<valorie> ty clivejo
<valorie> eek, better get outside before the sunshine disappears
<clivejo> yeah, get out in the fresh air
#kubuntu-devel 2016-05-21
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> valorie ping
<valorie> @marcinsagol, what's up?
<blaze> yofel clivejo https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdepim/+bug/1584288
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1584288 in kdepim (Ubuntu) "Package kdepim-dbg is missing on Xenial" [Undecided,New]
<snele> guys no news on kubuntu.org about plasma 5.6.4 update
<Odur> Nice job with plasma 5.6.4! Upgrade went without any problems
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<clivejo> how do I go about getting libdrumstick updated - https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libdrumstick ?
<clivejo> I need 'drumstick-alsa>=1.0.1' to get this minuet to build
<acheron88> Rohan Garg has asked for it to be updated in debian https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=824771
<ubottu> Debian bug 824771 in src:libdrumstick "libdrumstick: Please update libdrumstick to the new upstream release 1.0.2" [Normal,Open]
<clivejo> acheron88: do you know how to link a debian and LP one?
<clivejo> Just opened a bug in LP
<clivejo> 1584310
<clivejo> LP Bug 1584310
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1584310 in libdrumstick (Ubuntu) "New upstream release available" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1584310
<clivejo> ah, think I worked it out
<clivejo> shadeslayer: are you working on Apps 16.04.1 too?
<clivejo> looks like someone was or intended to work on it - http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-multimedia/libdrumstick.git
<blaze> clivejo: have you seen my bug report?
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Blaze: what bug report?
<blaze> this one https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdepim/+bug/1584288
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1584288 in kdepim (Ubuntu) "Package kdepim-dbg is missing on Xenial" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<user250> hello room
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> I can't help there. PIM confuses the hell outta me
<acheron88> think PIM has dbgsym .ddeb files now instead? 
<user250> sofar so good, running konsole -v Qt: 5.5.1 KDE Frameworks: 5.22.0 Konsole: 15.12.3
<user250> and plasmashell -v plasmashell 5.6.4
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Acheron88 yes they being migrated over to ddeb
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> I forgot about that
<acheron88> clivejo: I fixed that recent document shortcut problem for me anyway https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=363337#c1
<ubottu> KDE bug 363337 in Application Menu (Kicker) "Recent docs/history shortcuts in kicker/kickoff fail when clicked with "Could not find any application or handler..." error" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<acheron88> have no clue if making that change will break anything else the kio maintainers intended though.....
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Do you have the patch?
<acheron88> nope. I just hacked a file after downloading the source and rebuilt the debs locally. just commented out the lines added by that partial diff from that commit
<acheron88> I'm not certain doing that won't break something else, as the kde maintainer obviously wrote those lines for a reason
<acheron88> I would imagine they will have a much better way to fix it
<clivejo> acheron88: anyone from KDE commented on it?
<acheron88> not yet. may email the people who made those commits on Monday, if it stays quiet on it over the weekend
<yotux> I was trying to make a package for the latest gnucash and was using auto-apt to resolve deps is there a better way to do this?
<huihuh> Hi, I just figured out why the "Send file via KDE Connect" in Dolphin is not working in Kubuntu 16.04 (tldr: it's a small typo in "kdeconnectsendfile.desktop"). Is there any way to report this to the maintainers without creating a new account on a bugtracker or joining a mailing list?
<clivejo> huihuh: whats the file path and what is the typo?
<huihuh> long story short: in old versions a part of KDE Connect was called "kdeconnectfiletiemaction.so" which contains a typo. This file was renamed recently into the correct version, but somebody forgot to change the reference to it in this file is /usr/share/kservices5/kdeconnectsendfile.desktop In this desktop file there is the line X-KDE-Library=kdeco
<huihuh> nnectfiletiemaction which should be changed to X-KDE-Library=kdeconnectfileitemaction
<huihuh> so replacing the "ti" with "it" in this file fixes the problem for me
<clivejo> ah, yes I remember that typo in the install files
<yotux> what is the link about?
<clivejo> link?
<yotux> still failing .....
<clivejo> oh thats KCI
<yotux> okay and what does KCI do?
<clivejo> Kubuntu Continuous Integration 
<clivejo> it grabs the lastest software from KDE git repo and packages it in LaunchPad(LP)
<yotux> okay I was reading about it
<clivejo> but we are a bit behind at the moment and also moving our packaging to LP
<yotux> so when it sends a still failing flag that means that a dev needs to fix the package?
<clivejo> yotux: in theory yes
<clivejo> kdepim is a beast to package
<clivejo> not helped by it being split out into seperate packages
<yotux> sorry for all the questions try to learn and find a way to help. google is great but sometimes leaves me say okay I still don't understand
<clivejo> yotux: not a problem, if I can answer, I will :)
<yotux> is there a tool to resolve deps from a source tar ball?
<clivejo> just a quick look at breeze looks like they added two new files#
<clivejo> yotux: I believe there is
<clivejo> but I tend to just read the CMake files
<clivejo> or even just build it in a pbuild environment
<clivejo> note down what it complains about 
<yotux> from what I read one needs to run ./confgiure first them goto pbuild
<clivejo> I find it easier to just package it up and throw it at pbuild
<yotux> link: http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/packaging-new-software.html
<yotux> so you goto step 6.2 directly?
<clivejo> most software is already packaged
<acheron88> that section is for software without already packaged versions in debian or ubuntu
<clivejo> !info gnucash xenial
<ubottu> gnucash (source: gnucash): personal and small-business financial-accounting software. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:2.6.12-1 (xenial), package size 2292 kB, installed size 10023 kB
<clivejo> we have version 2.6.12 in the archive
<clivejo> so I tend to go grab that packaging and update it
<huihuh> æclivejo
<huihuh> @clivejo: what would be the best way to report the problem about kde connect i mentioned above?
<clivejo> huihuh: probably the mailing list
<huihuh> ok, will try it there, thx!
<acheron88> yotux: ditto as clivejo says when I'm making a few 'modifications' to a package for my own use
<clivejo> huihuh: https://mail.kde.org/mailman/listinfo/kdeconnect
<clivejo> huihuh: we could correct it in packaging for 16.04LTS, so if you have LP could you open a bug please? 
<yotux> acheron88: I see that the package in the repo is older than what is released so I was trying to package and have it updated into the repos
<huihuh> @clivejo which package? there is kdeconnect and kdeconnect-plasma which seem to do the same thing? I guess that kdeconnect-plasma is supposed to replace kdeconnect?
<clivejo> kdeconnect is KDE4 and kdeconnect-plasma is Plasma5
<huihuh> ok, then I will add a bug report to kdeconnect-plasma later tonight, thx for the help
<clivejo> I don’t know why they are linked, that was a decision someone else made 
<clivejo> huihuh: have you a LP account?
<huihuh> @clivejo no yet, but since I plan to participate a bit more in kde/kubuntu in the future I will make an account later. first I have to do some shopping and cooking and all that kind of stuff ;)
<clivejo> can you sub me to that bug when you do?
<huihuh> will do!
<acheron88> yotux: the version number listed for gnucash 1:2.6.12-1 indicates it's an unmodified sync from the Debian version
<yotux> okay
<acheron88> so to update in ubuntu would need any new version from debian into the ubuntu repos
<acheron88> or debian updated and then to ubuntu
<acheron88> I think?
<yotux> so just so I understand 1: means debain, and the -1 is ubuntu
<mitya57> 1: means epoch, -1 is Debian revision
<acheron88> the 1: is an epoch, used in both debian and ubuntu
<acheron88> -1 is debian version
<yotux> okay
<acheron88> then ubuntu appends ubuntu and a number after if the modify what debain did
<acheron88> *debian
<clivejo> yotux: you should check to see if debian have the latest version packaged
<acheron88> clivejo: the plasma kicker/kickoff dev has cc'd that bug I reported to the author of that commit
<acheron88> so I hope they can give a fix that can go into FW 5.22 or plasma
<clivejo> hopefully they publish a fix and we can patch it
<acheron88> latest gnucash in debian https://packages.debian.org/stretch/gnucash
<clivejo> anyone on Yakkety with a throw away box?
<DarinMiller> clivejo: I am.
<clivejo> would you mind trying a test install of apps?
<DarinMiller> np. Box currently has no PPA's. Just test apps?
<clivejo> yes please
<clivejo> just testing installablity
<soee> clivejo: but there are 3 packages that failed to build
<clivejo> I know
<clivejo> just want to see it PIM installs
<soee> this huge hoge ? :)
<soee> *hog
<DarinMiller> installing now 300+ packages....
<darin> clivejo: https://paste.kde.org/pket1gryh
<DarinMiller> clivejo: none of the app install errors seemed related to the build fails.  Were error something you were anticipating?
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Does kontact load?
<clivejo> DarinMiller: those errors are probably due to copied FW we needed to make it build
<DarinMiller> clivejo: Totally killed the install.  Want me to re-install and add fm staging?
<clivejo> no no its fine
<clivejo> did kontact run?
<DarinMiller> Many apps disappeared after the install error, I did not try to run kontact.  Reboot produced black screen where I can only log in via ctrl-alt-f1
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> disappeared?
<DarinMiller> Yes, stuff like kinfocenter was gone and several other items that were in the system menu, I did not poke around much before I tried the reboot.
<DarinMiller> I can ppa-purge, re-install apps-stagin, and see if kontact is there and runs.
<DarinMiller> wait, running sudo apt-get -f install now... lots of packages were left hanging....
<DarinMiller> had to manually connect to my network via command line.  but finishing the apps-staging install did not recover the system.... gwenview and specticle had unmet depends.... reinstalling YY.
<valorie> sounds pretty bad, DarinMiller
<DarinMiller> valorie:  it was expected, clivejo wanted me to test a sketchy YY apps-staging on a throwaway box and it went down in flames.  YY re-install already complete....
<clivejo> DarinMiller: any apt errors?
<DarinMiller> clivejo: Just what I posted earlier: https://paste.kde.org/pket1gryh
<clivejo> nothing regarding apps there though
<clivejo> qml-module-org-kde-extensionplugin_5.21.0 is frameworks
<DarinMiller> maybe I should have added the fm staging ppa?
<DarinMiller> I can try again.  In that session, I think I was still on 5.5.5 as I did not have any PPAs installed. 
<clivejo> few install problems
<clivejo> well most of the apps I use are working
<clivejo> konsole, dolphin, kontact
<DarinMiller> installing updates landing now... had to sudo apt-get -f upgrade to make it work around the same 5.21.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.10~ppa2 issue as before....
<clivejo> did you do a dist upgrade
<clivejo> FW5.22 and Plasma5.6.4 should be in the archive
<clivejo> well most of them
<valorie> dist-upgrade?
<valorie> isn't full-upgrade always advised these days?
<clivejo> dunno
<clivejo> I use dist cause it is bit more intelligent and gives me better errors
<DarinMiller> Hmmm YY box does not like updates landing PPA either.  Black screen on reboot, sddm/x fails to start.  Jumping out a prompt works but not sure what to check from there...
<clivejo> I think something else is wrong on your install
<clivejo> apps shouldn’t interfere with sddm etc 
<DarinMiller> Understood.  Fresh install with formatted root directory.  YY PPA updates have worked fine up until today.   Maybe need to format the home partition, but I don't see how that would cause issue with X or SDDM either.
<clivejo> KDE know about the KDE connect problem
<DarinMiller> I will re-install and format both root and home.
<clivejo> that should be patched in 16.04
<DarinMiller> My KDE connect notifications are working fine on 16.04, checking file browsing now....
<clivejo> its the dolphin intregation
<DarinMiller> File browsing works fine too.
<DarinMiller> in Dolphin
<clivejo> when you menu over a file in dolphin there is supposed to be a menu entry to send to you device
<DarinMiller> File copy worked fine. 
<clivejo> its missing due to a type
<clivejo> typo
<huihuh> I am submitting the bugreport for this at the moment ^^
<clivejo> huihuh: its already reported on kde
<clivejo> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=362684
<ubottu> KDE bug 362684 in common ""Send file via KDE Connect service" does not appear on file context menu despite being enabled in dolphin" [Major,Resolved: fixed]
<clivejo> but if you could open one on LP, so I can try and get it patched
<clivejo> if you can open the bug here - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdeconnect-plasma
<huihuh> On it!
<valorie> easiest way to file a bug is in the cli: `ubuntu-bug kdeconnect`
<valorie> super slick
 * valorie goes off to do some prep for dad's memorial service
<DarinMiller> Oh, I saw that error earlier today and edited kdeconnectsendfile.desktop.  That's why mine working fine.
<clivejo> dont file against kdeconnect thought
<clivejo> LOL 
 * clivejo throws stuff at DarinMiller
<DarinMiller> LOL
<clivejo> needs to go against kdeconnect-plasma
<clivejo> I think kdeconnect isnt maintained any more
<huihuh> When you install kdeconnect-plasma it also tells you to install kdeconnect. This is super confusing and it took me a few minutes to realize that kdeconnect is most likely the version for KDE4
<clivejo> agreed
<clivejo> I dont know why that is
<clivejo> it confused me for a long time too
<huihuh> How does stuff like this work? Who decides to dis-entangle them? I am completely new to all of this...
<clivejo> usually debian
<huihuh> What would be the proper procedure for something like this? Write a suggestion to some debian mailing list?
<clivejo> mmm Im actually asking in the Debian channel
<clivejo> probably wont get an answer today
<huihuh> ah, ok
<clivejo> #debian-qt-kde
<huihuh> btw, I created the bug report on launchpad and added you
<clivejo> but its on OTFC network
<clivejo> so I see
<huihuh> If you don't mind some additional stupid questions: what is more likely to happen in such a case: waiting that a new version is released upstream which fixes the bug or somebody "here" decides that this bug is too serious and it should be fixed sooner?
<clivejo> well the upstream version can only go into yakkety
<clivejo> a patch will have to be created for Xenial
<clivejo> called a SRU
<clivejo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<clivejo> quite a long process!
<clivejo> could a few other testers please log your confirmation of this bug
<huihuh> Thx for the link, as a normal user I never really thought about what's going on behind the scenes
<clivejo> well done on spotting it
<clivejo> I use KDE connect a lot and I never noticed that!
<huihuh> I use that function all the time because my phone has only 8 gb of storage. Therefore I was pretty annoyed when it stopped working. I could easily deal with all the plasma crashes from half a year ago, but not being able to copy pictures of fluffy cats to my phone... -.-
<clivejo> that would make one very angry indeed
<clivejo> huihuh: it affects Debian too
<clivejo> https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=824970
<ubottu> Debian bug 824970 in kdeconnect ""Send file via KDE Connect service" does not appear on file context menu despite being enabled in dolphin" [Normal,Open]
<clivejo> so by reporting it you are helping two distributions get it fixed!
<DarinMiller> OK.  YY reinstalled all normal updates complete, reboot work fine.  Which if any PPA's do you want me to test.
<DarinMiller> ?
<clivejo> just the apps one
<DarinMiller> OK, here we go again... :)
<clivejo> there are four issues on mine
<clivejo> which Im trying to fix
<clivejo> libkf5kipi31.0.0, kf5-messagelib-data, libkf5mailcommon-plugins, libkf5sane5
<clivejo> libinsane more like
<DarinMiller> LOL
<clivejo> too tired to do this, Im off to bed
<DarinMiller> OK, I will report back tomorrow.
<clivejo> Ill wait about for a while
<clivejo> can chat via Telegram
<DarinMiller> 26% complete ...... 31%.....
<DarinMiller> 50%....
<DarinMiller> Oh, no errors this time....
<DarinMiller> It uninstalled my entire plasma desktop !!!!
<clivejo> :/
<DarinMiller> I have not rebooted yet either....
<clivejo> maybe some packages are still stuck in proposed or something
<DarinMiller> but I can get it back by sudo apt install plasma-workspace (or so the message says....)
<DarinMiller> plasma workspace depends on kactivities but it is not going to be installed.
<clivejo> thats an old version
<DarinMiller> I have held and broken packages....
<clivejo> you must have a mix of old and new packages
<DarinMiller> I used the zsynced ISO for today's download, performed a full update, rebooted then added the apps staging repo and ran sudo apt full-upgrade -y
<DarinMiller> Not sure where the new/old mix would have come from ....
<DarinMiller> I can try on a different box, but I expect the same results.
<clivejo> the archive 
<clivejo> Scarlett uploaded plasma 5.6.4
<clivejo> but parts of it will be stuck
<clivejo> you could try adding FW staging, upgrading, disabling, then add plasma staging, upgrading, disable and finally apps
<DarinMiller> 5.6.4 was uploaded to where?  Main ISO?
<clivejo> archive
<DarinMiller> OK trying FW.... while i sitll have a working console.
<DarinMiller> I don't understand archive. Is that the main repo?
<clivejo> yes
<clivejo> yeah, its stuck in proposed
<clivejo> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-workspace
<clivejo> !info plasma-workspace
<ubottu> plasma-workspace (source: plasma-workspace): Plasma Workspace for KF5. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:5.5.5.2-0ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 7154 kB, installed size 33045 kB
<clivejo> version in proposed is 4:5.6.4-0ubuntu1 
<DarinMiller> !info libkf5screen6
<ubottu> libkf5screen6 (source: libkscreen): library for screen management - shared library. In component universe, is extra. Version 4:5.5.5-0ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 146 kB, installed size 589 kB
<DarinMiller> !info libkf5screen7
<ubottu> Package libkf5screen7 does not exist in yakkety
<DarinMiller> !info libkf5screen7 xenial
<ubottu> Package libkf5screen7 does not exist in xenial
<DarinMiller> I had to add  app, fm and plasma staging PPA's in order to re-install plasma-workspace.....
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Plasma 5.6.4 uses libkf5screen7
<DarinMiller> BTW, I was able to run kontact from the terminal.  My kicker menu is messed up as I am missing a qml module
<DarinMiller> !info libkf5screen7 yachety
<ubottu> 'yachety' is not a valid distribution: kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wily-proposed, xenial, xenial-backports, xenial-proposed, yakkety, yakkety-backports, yakkety-proposed
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Its not in yakkety yet
<DarinMiller> OK.
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Getting stuff into archive is slow and painful
<DarinMiller> Yes.  I want to be able to help with that but my work schedule keeps getting in the way.  At the end of the day when I am off work, the dev team is heading off to bed.
#kubuntu-devel 2016-05-22
<DarinMiller> back to normal on YY after installing kubuntu-desktop and plasma-workspace with all staging apps enabled.
<DarinMiller> clivejo: kontact runs fine but I don't normally run it so I cannot say if all functions are present.  Did you want me to test anything else?
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<mparillo> Hiyas. I booted my YY partition, and I noticed 5.6.4, but I do not remember enabling Staging on this real HW. Usually, I sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/staging-plasma and then after updating, uncheck the box using the advanced option in Update Manager, but I do not see staging-unchecked. Did 5.6.4 actually land in YY, and does the topic need to be changed?
<mparillo> Maybe more serious than my fading memory: On YY, alt f2 did not bring up krunner. alt f1 does bring up my application launcher.
<acheron88> 5.6.4 is in yakkety-proposed for the main repos I think?
<mparillo> acheron88: That is what I am guessing. I have checked my konsole command history, and I cannot find where I added the staging repository.
<acheron88> yes, seems it is https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-desktop/4:5.6.4-0ubuntu1
<mparillo> And normally, immediately afterwards, I usually un-check it in update manager, and it is not there at all. 
<acheron88> if package versions are just 4:5.6.4-0ubuntu1 or similar without any ppa ending, then must be from the main archive
* mparillo changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly computing | Yakkety open, happy hacking | Plasma 5.6.4 Y-ARCHIVE,  X-BACKPORTS / Apps 16.04.01 Y-WIP / FW 5.22 Y-STAGING, X-BACKPORTS| https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | Package Docs (WIP) https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-packaging
<mparillo> acheron88: TY. Updated topic. Will post.
<BluesKaj> I got 5.6.4 from staging-plasma ppa iirc
<acheron88> yep, 5.6.4 for YY is in there. Or in 'proposed' for the main YY archive
<acheron88> only have yakkety in a VM so far, so hadn't noticed
<BluesKaj> I stay away from proposed 
<mparillo> What does proposed mean. As I said, I think I got it automagicaly?
<BluesKaj> mparillo, https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-security-proposed/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
* mparillo changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly computing | Yakkety open, happy hacking | Plasma 5.6.4 Y-ARCHIVE (Proposed),  X-BACKPORTS / Apps 16.04.01 Y-WIP / FW 5.22 Y-STAGING, X-BACKPORTS| https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | Package Docs (WIP) https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-packaging
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Anyone on a updated yakkety (is FW5.22 and plasma 5.6.4
<BluesKaj> yup
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Is it throw away?
<BluesKaj> C ??lifford
<BluesKaj> :-) oops
<BluesKaj> throw away?
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Ie non production and you don't mind it getting trashed
<BluesKaj> it hasn't trashed my system , but I'm on the 4.6 kernel
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> I'm not saying it has. I'm asking if anyone has a system they don't mind getting trashed
<BluesKaj> due to the inability of nvidia drivers to build on the default kernel
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> I can't help you with kernel issues or nvidia
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> I'm looking for a tester with a throw away yakkety to test apps installation
<BluesKaj> I don't need any help , my system is just fine
<BluesKaj> ok 
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> I need feedback on package installation
<BluesKaj> what makes you think it'll trash systems anyway, I installed plasma 5.6.4 on my laptop and it ran fine on the default kernel , intel gpu tho
<mparillo> I have a YY VM. Look for marco-parillo to join.
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Because its newly packaged and ive probably made some mistakes
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> I'm only looking for package install issues at the moment
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Mparillo can you clone the VM and do an install of applications 16.04.1 in the staging ppa?
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> Report back on any apt warnings or errors you get?
<IrcsomeBot> <Clifford> I hit 4 install issues and I think ive fixed 3 of them
<clivejo> mparillo: please dont announce it yet as its not ready
<clivejo> marco-parillo: : please dont announce it yet as its not ready
<marco-parillo> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/staging-kdeapplications ?
<clivejo> yes
<marco-parillo> sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade -y
<clivejo> be aware that anything red marked on this page will not work - http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/applications/build_status_16.04.1_yakkety.html
<clivejo> can you  do just a regular upgrade first
<marco-parillo> Doh
<marco-parillo> Sorry, I hit control c while still downloading. Will try regular upgrade
<clivejo> looking for any apt warnings
<marco-parillo> Looks like many will be held back: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16597448/
<marco-parillo> Looks like an Error on mail plug-in: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16597554/
<soee> yofel: please add some short note about 5.6.4 on website :)
<matt1> I'm having a dependency error installing plasma 5.6.4 from the backports ppa:
<matt1> plasma-desktop : Depends: plasma-desktop-data (= 4:5.6.4-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04~ppa3) but 4:5.5.5-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<matt1>                   Breaks: kactivities (< 5.21) but 5.18.0-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<matt1>                   Recommends: kinfocenter but it is not going to be installed
<matt1> Can anyone help?
<matt1> reported in this bug - https://bugs.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/+bug/1584416
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1584416 in Kubuntu PPA "Conflict between Kactivities and Kactivitymanagerd during upgrade Plasma 5.5 > 5.6 from Kubuntu Backports PPA" [Undecided,New]
<soee> what if you try: sudo apt install --reinstall plasma-desktop 
<matt1> soee: same error
<valorie> it's possible not all of plasma 5.6.4 is published yet?
<valorie> sgclark did upload it
<soee> it is Xenial, so all are in backports
<soee> matt1: you executed: sudo apt full-upgrade
<soee> ?
<matt1> soee: ugh (hangs head in shame).  In my defence, I'm just returning to kubuntu after a couple of years away.
<matt1> soee: Thanks. Seems to be installing without errors now.
<soee> :)
#kubuntu-devel 2017-05-15
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcalutils build #238: STILL FAILING in 5 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcalutils/238/
<santa_> clivejo: my *draft* idea: I have a workaround in mind for the abi_manager+translations issue with unstable branches, if it works we could proceed to fix stable/unstable branches
<clivejo> these current issues seem to be regarding those issues
<santa_> yep
<clivejo> :(
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdev-php build #6: FAILURE in 7 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdev-php/6/
<acheronuk> yes, if the abi managered libs don't build, it all goes down the tube
<clivejo> I'm in a rather bad mood, so I better go
<clivejo> night all
<acheronuk> night night
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kstars build #27: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kstars/27/
<santa_> good night clive, don't worry we will get all the issues sorted
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> \o/
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> (Document) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/cS2OhKIY/Screenshot_20170514_200800.png
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kile build #27: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kile/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdb build #21: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdb/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkleo build #43: STILL FAILING in 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkleo/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #229: STILL FAILING in 1 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/229/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #203: STILL FAILING in 1 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcalutils build #97: STILL FAILING in 4 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcalutils/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libksieve build #167: STILL FAILING in 5 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libksieve/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kstars build #22: STILL FAILING in 6 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kstars/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdev-php build #8: FAILURE in 7 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdev-php/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_okular build #15: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_okular/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ark build #37: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ark/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_umbrello build #36: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_umbrello/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalzium build #186: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalzium/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-gdrive build #47: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-gdrive/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_grantleetheme build #235: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_grantleetheme/235/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_okular build #15: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_okular/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-sdk build #28: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-sdk/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_grantleetheme build #23: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_grantleetheme/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #123: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio-gdrive build #78: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio-gdrive/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-pa build #421: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-pa/421/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #491: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/491/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kfind build #116: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kfind/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdev-php build #5: FAILURE in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdev-php/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #10: STILL FAILING in 5 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kidentitymanagement/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkleo build #20: STILL FAILING in 4 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkleo/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kstars build #20: STILL FAILING in 8 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kstars/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ark build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ark/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #172: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_elisa build #27: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_elisa/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkleo build #21: STILL FAILING in 3 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkleo/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalzium build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalzium/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkcddb build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkcddb/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_grantleetheme build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_grantleetheme/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kapptemplate build #927: FIXED in 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kapptemplate/927/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkleo build #202: STILL FAILING in 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkleo/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kidentitymanagement build #34: STILL FAILING in 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kidentitymanagement/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkdepim build #35: STILL FAILING in 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkdepim/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #33: STILL FAILING in 1 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #465: STILL FAILING in 1 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/465/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkdepim build #44: STILL FAILING in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkdepim/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-sdk build #25: UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-sdk/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkdepim build #11: STILL FAILING in 1 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkdepim/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcalutils build #14: STILL FAILING in 4 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcalutils/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #204: STILL FAILING in 1 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kcalutils build #40: STILL FAILING in 3 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kcalutils/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkleo build #44: STILL FAILING in 2 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkleo/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #230: STILL FAILING in 2 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/230/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfind build #61: FAILURE in 2 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfind/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkleo build #42: STILL FAILING in 3 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkleo/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcalutils build #239: STILL FAILING in 4 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcalutils/239/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdevelop build #35: STILL FAILING in 4 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdevelop/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdevelop build #28: FAILURE in 6 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdevelop/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcalutils build #98: STILL FAILING in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcalutils/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libksieve build #168: STILL FAILING in 5 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libksieve/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdenlive build #31: STILL FAILING in 6 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdenlive/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdev-php build #9: STILL FAILING in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdev-php/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksieve build #174: STILL FAILING in 5 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksieve/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_sink build #58: STILL FAILING in 9 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_sink/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkleo build #21: STILL FAILING in 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkleo/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #11: STILL FAILING in 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kidentitymanagement/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kstars build #23: STILL FAILING in 6 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kstars/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdev-php build #7: STILL FAILING in 9 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdev-php/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkleo build #22: STILL FAILING in 1 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkleo/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sink build #55: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sink/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_sink build #21: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_sink/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calligra build #115: FAILURE in 8 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calligra/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kidentitymanagement build #37: STILL FAILING in 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kidentitymanagement/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kile build #17: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kile/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_grantleetheme build #22: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_grantleetheme/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #17: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdev-php build #6: STILL FAILING in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdev-php/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkdepim build #45: STILL FAILING in 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkdepim/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkdepim build #12: STILL FAILING in 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkdepim/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #34: STILL FAILING in 1 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #25: STILL FAILING in 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkdepim build #36: STILL FAILING in 1 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkdepim/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kstars build #21: STILL FAILING in 5 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kstars/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaddressbook build #174: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaddressbook/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcalutils build #34: STILL FAILING in 5 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcalutils/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_k3b build #48: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_k3b/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akregator build #156: STILL FAILING in 4 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akregator/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcalutils build #15: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcalutils/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_k3b build #45: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_k3b/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akregator build #35: STILL FAILING in 4 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akregator/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libksieve build #14: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libksieve/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kidentitymanagement build #38: STILL FAILING in 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kidentitymanagement/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kidentitymanagement build #11: STILL FAILING in 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kidentitymanagement/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libksieve build #18: STILL FAILING in 5 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libksieve/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akregator build #116: STILL FAILING in 8 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akregator/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksieve build #175: STILL FAILING in 5 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksieve/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #26: STILL FAILING in 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdenlive build #32: STILL FAILING in 7 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdenlive/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #197: STILL FAILING in 7 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdevelop build #18: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdevelop/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcalutils build #11: STILL FAILING in 8 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcalutils/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calligra build #116: STILL FAILING in 4 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calligra/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #259: STILL FAILING in 2 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/259/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdevelop build #29: STILL FAILING in 9 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdevelop/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kfind build #8: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kfind/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaddressbook build #148: STILL FAILING in 4 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaddressbook/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kidentitymanagement build #12: STILL FAILING in 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kidentitymanagement/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop build #178: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaddressbook build #175: STILL FAILING in 3 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaddressbook/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfind build #62: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfind/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-php build #88: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-php/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libksieve build #15: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libksieve/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kile build #29: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kile/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kfind build #19: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kfind/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdb build #22: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdb/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akregator build #36: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akregator/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akregator build #157: STILL FAILING in 4 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akregator/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcalutils build #35: STILL FAILING in 5 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcalutils/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_k3b build #22: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_k3b/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libksieve build #19: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libksieve/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akregator build #117: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akregator/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #198: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #124: STILL FAILING in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kidentitymanagement/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkleo build #130: STILL FAILING in 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkleo/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcalutils build #12: STILL FAILING in 4 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcalutils/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #260: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/260/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-addons build #36: STILL FAILING in 4 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-addons/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdevelop build #19: STILL FAILING in 6 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdevelop/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_k3b build #46: STILL FAILING in 9 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_k3b/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_k3b build #49: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_k3b/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaddressbook build #149: STILL FAILING in 4 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaddressbook/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkdepim build #13: STILL FAILING in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkdepim/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #228: STILL FAILING in 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/228/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #125: STILL FAILING in 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kidentitymanagement/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkleo build #131: STILL FAILING in 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkleo/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #140: FAILURE in 9 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdev-php build #6: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdev-php/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #138: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_elisa build #27: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_elisa/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #163: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdev-php build #124: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdev-php/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkcddb build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkcddb/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkdepim build #14: STILL FAILING in 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkdepim/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #229: STILL FAILING in 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/229/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkdepim build #170: STILL FAILING in 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkdepim/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #264: STILL FAILING in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kidentitymanagement/264/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-addons build #37: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-addons/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop build #179: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_k3b build #23: STILL FAILING in 8 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_k3b/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #141: STILL FAILING in 4 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevelop build #170: FAILURE in 9 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevelop/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-php build #89: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-php/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #265: STILL FAILING in 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kidentitymanagement/265/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkdepim build #171: STILL FAILING in 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkdepim/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_grantleetheme build #152: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_grantleetheme/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_messagelib build #21: STILL FAILING in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_messagelib/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libksieve build #13: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libksieve/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_messagelib build #22: STILL FAILING in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_messagelib/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdev-php build #7: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdev-php/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdev-php build #125: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdev-php/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krita build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krita/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-workspace build #36: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-workspace/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libksieve build #14: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libksieve/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akregator build #14: STILL FAILING in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akregator/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akregator build #18: STILL FAILING in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akregator/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #21: STILL FAILING in 2 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kaddressbook build #14: STILL FAILING in 3 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kaddressbook/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevelop build #171: STILL FAILING in 8 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevelop/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-addons build #19: STILL FAILING in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-addons/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akregator build #19: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akregator/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akregator build #15: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akregator/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #22: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kaddressbook build #15: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kaddressbook/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-addons build #20: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-addons/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calligra build #13: FAILURE in 6 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calligra/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calligra build #14: STILL FAILING in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calligra/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-workspace build #37: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-workspace/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemmodels build #396: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemmodels/396/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemmodels build #116: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemmodels/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets build #158: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcompletion build #107: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcompletion/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcodecs build #102: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcodecs/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kguiaddons build #109: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kguiaddons/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons build #174: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemviews build #166: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemviews/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #176: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfig build #109: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfig/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kauth build #80: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kauth/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjobwidgets build #402: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjobwidgets/402/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kitemmodels build #16: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kitemmodels/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons build #145: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ki18n build #114: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ki18n/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ki18n build #456: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ki18n/456/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kauth build #356: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kauth/356/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemviews build #426: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemviews/426/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kguiaddons build #432: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kguiaddons/432/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons build #463: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons/463/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcodecs build #435: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcodecs/435/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_phonon build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_phonon/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #427: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/427/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfig build #481: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfig/481/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkdepim build #113: STILL FAILING in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkdepim/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_messagelib build #48: STILL FAILING in 1 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_messagelib/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libksieve build #33: STILL FAILING in 2 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libksieve/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkdepim build #114: STILL FAILING in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkdepim/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcompletion build #436: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcompletion/436/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons build #437: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons/437/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_messagelib build #49: STILL FAILING in 1 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_messagelib/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libksieve build #34: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libksieve/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akregator build #32: STILL FAILING in 3 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akregator/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kaddressbook build #43: STILL FAILING in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kaddressbook/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdepim-addons build #34: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdepim-addons/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akregator build #33: STILL FAILING in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akregator/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kaddressbook build #44: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kaddressbook/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdepim-addons build #35: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdepim-addons/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #390: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfigwidgets/390/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kguiaddons build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kguiaddons/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kitemviews build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kitemviews/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kconfig build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kconfig/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kauth build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kauth/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdbusaddons build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdbusaddons/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ki18n build #25: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ki18n/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_phonon build #16: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_phonon/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcodecs build #25: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcodecs/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcompletion build #27: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcompletion/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcoreaddons build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcoreaddons/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kjobwidgets build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kjobwidgets/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kconfigwidgets/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #126: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-php build #90: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-php/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdev-php build #8: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdev-php/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdev-php build #126: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdev-php/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1520: SUCCESS in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1520/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1520: SUCCESS in 1 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1520/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1520: SUCCESS in 4 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1520/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1520: SUCCESS in 4 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1520/
<KurousagiMK2> someone can confirm this? https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=379795
<ubottu> KDE bug 379795 in general "Konsole crashed on double right click" [Crash,Unconfirmed]
<acheronuk> KurousagiMK2: maybe in a bit. not a Neon box updated yet
<KurousagiMK2> I have installed Kubuntu 17.10 + KCI this bug has appeared this morning, after updated.
<acheronuk> KurousagiMK2: oh. the bug says, Neon. KCI builds are not in a great state at the moment whiole we sorty apps in the main staging, so not sure how stable it;s going to be anyway  
<BluesKaj> howdy folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #123: STILL UNSTABLE in 5 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Rik Mills: add plasma-vault
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » master build #51: SUCCESS in 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=master/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » linode-01 build #51: SUCCESS in 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=linode-01/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-01 build #51: SUCCESS in 1 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-01/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-02 build #51: SUCCESS in 1 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-02/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1521: SUCCESS in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1521/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1521: SUCCESS in 1 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1521/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1521: SUCCESS in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1521/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1521: SUCCESS in 4 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1521/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-vault build #1: UNSTABLE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-vault/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1522: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1522/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1522: SUCCESS in 1 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1522/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1522: SUCCESS in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1522/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1522: SUCCESS in 4 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1522/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-vault build #1: UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-vault/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-vault build #1: UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-vault/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-vault build #2: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-vault/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-vault build #2: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-vault/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-vault build #2: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-vault/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #124: STILL UNSTABLE in 6 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Rik Mills: add xdg-desktop-portal-kde
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Failed tests:
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- CI::SCMTest.test_cleanup_uri: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/124/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/CI__SCMTest/test_cleanup_uri
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- CI::SCMTest.test_init: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/124/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/CI__SCMTest/test_init
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- CI::SCMTest.test_tarball: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/124/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/CI__SCMTest/test_tarball
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-vault build #3: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-vault/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » master build #52: SUCCESS in 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=master/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » linode-01 build #52: SUCCESS in 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=linode-01/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-01 build #52: SUCCESS in 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-01/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-02 build #52: SUCCESS in 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-02/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1523: SUCCESS in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1523/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1523: SUCCESS in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1523/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1523: SUCCESS in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1523/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1523: SUCCESS in 4 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1523/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #210: FAILURE in 9 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #211: STILL FAILING in 4 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_discover build #17: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_discover/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_discover build #18: STILL FAILING in 4 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_discover/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #212: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_discover build #19: STILL FAILING in 3 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_discover/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #213: STILL FAILING in 3 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_discover build #20: STILL FAILING in 4 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_discover/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #214: STILL FAILING in 3 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_discover build #21: STILL FAILING in 2 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_discover/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-vault build #3: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-vault/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-vault build #4: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-vault/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-vault build #3: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-vault/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #215: STILL FAILING in 3 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_discover build #22: STILL FAILING in 4 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_discover/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_discover build #23: STILL FAILING in 2 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_discover/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #216: STILL FAILING in 4 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_discover build #28: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_discover/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_discover build #38: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_discover/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #217: STILL FAILING in 3 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_discover build #24: STILL FAILING in 4 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_discover/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_discover build #217: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_discover/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_discover build #28: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_discover/28/
<clivejo> acheronuk: can you get vaults working?
<acheronuk> clivejo: wouldn't when I tried earlier
<acheronuk> not sure why
<clivejo> http://i.imgur.com/Z6w6TAs.png
<clivejo> clicking the create button doesnt do anything :/
<acheronuk> it did here......
<acheronuk> it made kded5 hog a core at 100% cpu, making me have to kill it and restart my session :P
<acheronuk> but apart from that, no
<clivejo> and system setting won't open, keeps crashing
<clivejo> weird message "This is not an official Ubuntu package. Please remove any third party package and try again."
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_discover build #29: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_discover/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_discover build #39: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_discover/39/
<acheronuk> clivejo: https://cgit.kde.org/systemsettings.git/log/
<acheronuk> many changes
<acheronuk> WIP
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_discover build #29: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_discover/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_discover build #218: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_discover/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_discover build #40: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_discover/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_discover build #30: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_discover/30/
<clivejo> any chance of getting the CI branches fixed?
<acheronuk> clivejo: asking me? no idea
<clivejo> I guess its more directed at santa_
<clivejo> it horribly broken right now 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_discover build #30: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_discover/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_discover build #219: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_discover/219/
<santa_> acheronuk, clivejo: I have various things with higher priority :( such as the security issues, if you have time I encourage you very much to join me in any front of the war. if you want to join in the "KCI branches are broken" front please go ahead in fixing these branches because that's not incompatible with the draft plan I mentioned yesterday
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_discover build #41: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_discover/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_discover build #31: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_discover/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_discover build #31: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_discover/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_discover build #220: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_discover/220/
<santa_> like that ↑
<acheronuk> santa_: that was me giving up on fixing something ;)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcodecs build #436: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcodecs/436/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons build #464: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons/464/
<acheronuk> clivejo: try installing cryfs for plasma-vault?
<clivejo> no, given up on it
<acheronuk> clivejo: http://i.imgur.com/qF4YmtK.png
<clivejo> cool
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdbusaddons build #16: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdbusaddons/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kitemmodels build #17: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kitemmodels/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets build #159: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcompletion build #28: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcompletion/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfig build #110: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfig/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcodecs build #437: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcodecs/437/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons build #465: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons/465/
<santa_> http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/ka-iron-hand_reports/frameworks_staging/5.34_artful_retry_builds.pdf
<santa_> http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/frameworks/build_status_5.34.0_artful.html
<santa_> acheronuk: ↑ I think frameworks 5.34 is ready to be uploaded
<santa_> + http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/buildstatus_ubuntu-exp2/ubuntu-exp2_status_frameworks.html
<santa_> no autopkgtests regressions ↑
<acheronuk> santa_: :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kitemviews build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kitemviews/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcodecs build #26: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcodecs/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kguiaddons build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kguiaddons/15/
<acheronuk> santa_: happy to get that done?
<santa_> acheronuk: sure
<acheronuk> ok. will do so in a bit
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ki18n build #457: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ki18n/457/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio-gdrive build #79: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio-gdrive/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kconfig build #16: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kconfig/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ki18n build #26: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ki18n/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcoreaddons build #25: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcoreaddons/25/
<acheronuk> santa_: done
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kio-gdrive build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kio-gdrive/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #43 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
<santa_> acheronuk: thank you very much, I'm wroking now on doing a minimal testing for backports
<santa_> http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/ka-iron-hand_reports/frameworks_archive/5.34_artful_proposed_migration.pdf
<acheronuk> santa_: cool. if that gets going well, will think about uploading the plasma beta soon
<acheronuk> any tests run on that?
<santa_> acheronuk: http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/buildstatus_ubuntu-exp2/ubuntu-exp2_status_plasma.html
<santa_> they are some regressions
<acheronuk> hmmmmmmm....
<acheronuk> handy to have it there to test on, even if it never gets uploaded :)
<santa_> so zillions of things to fix
 * santa_ is quite stressed
<acheronuk> I'll try to sort some of the stuff that I can tommorow
<acheronuk> getting stressed is no fun!
<acheronuk> I've set the retry script on a 30 min loop. that should prod builds over night for the archive
<valorie> santa_: {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}
<valorie> please don't stress out about kubuntu, which should be fun for all
<santa_> yeah, it's just that some many unexcpected things piled up at the same time
 * acheronuk hands santa_ a big glass of good brandy
<valorie> well, don't look at the huge pile
<valorie> just one thing you can do, which will lessen the stress and put your mind more at ease
<santa_> on the bright side I'm sure we all will be quite happy once we get everything sorted out
<acheronuk> yes, better now than with a freeze etc looming!
<acheronuk> no more PIM packages approved today, but I have a feeling Andy does not work Mondays on archive stuff
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #43: ABORTED in 1 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcodecs build #103: FAILURE in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcodecs/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_khtml build #415: FAILURE in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_khtml/415/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcodecs build #104: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcodecs/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_khtml build #416: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_khtml/416/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets build #160: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfig build #111: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfig/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #870: FIXED in 6 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/870/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #850: FIXED in 7 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/850/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #231: STILL FAILING in 3 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/231/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailimporter build #93: STILL FAILING in 6 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailimporter/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_khtml build #16: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_khtml/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcalutils build #99: STILL FAILING in 8 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcalutils/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_khtml build #127: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_khtml/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kleopatra build #14: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kleopatra/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kleopatra build #140: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kleopatra/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-gdrive build #48: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-gdrive/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-integration build #126: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-integration/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalzium build #13: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalzium/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkcddb build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkcddb/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_smb4k build #1: UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_smb4k/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_grantleetheme build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_grantleetheme/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_grantleetheme build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_grantleetheme/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_smb4k build #1: UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_smb4k/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkcddb build #21: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkcddb/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_grantleetheme build #23: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_grantleetheme/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_grantleetheme build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_grantleetheme/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkcddb build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkcddb/9/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-05-16
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #466: STILL FAILING in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/466/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #205: STILL FAILING in 1 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/205/
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> (Photo, 643x548) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/dyNzOiLH/file_2624.jpg Hey there sexy thing
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> \o/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kstars build #28: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kstars/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_umbrello build #37: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_umbrello/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalarmcal build #68: STILL FAILING in 2 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalarmcal/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_grantleetheme build #236: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_grantleetheme/236/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalzium build #187: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalzium/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kblog build #104: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kblog/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit build #288: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit/288/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailimporter build #94: STILL FAILING in 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailimporter/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #232: STILL FAILING in 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/232/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #35: STILL FAILING in 1 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_elisa build #28: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_elisa/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_khtml build #17: STILL FAILING in 5 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_khtml/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_khtml build #128: STILL FAILING in 6 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_khtml/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kleopatra build #141: STILL FAILING in 7 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kleopatra/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kleopatra build #15: STILL FAILING in 7 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kleopatra/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcalutils build #100: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcalutils/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krita build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krita/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio-gdrive build #80: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio-gdrive/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #12: STILL FAILING in 4 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kidentitymanagement/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #206: STILL FAILING in 8 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #467: STILL FAILING in 8 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/467/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcalcore build #10: STILL FAILING in 9 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcalcore/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmailtransport build #16: STILL FAILING in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmailtransport/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcalcore build #311: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcalcore/311/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit build #289: STILL FAILING in 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit/289/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kile build #28: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kile/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kblog build #105: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kblog/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalarmcal build #69: STILL FAILING in 4 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalarmcal/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-search build #158: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-search/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkleo build #132: STILL FAILING in 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkleo/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #166: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-contacts/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #36: STILL FAILING in 1 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkleo build #22: STILL FAILING in 1 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkleo/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmailtransport build #209: STILL FAILING in 1 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmailtransport/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #266: STILL FAILING in 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kidentitymanagement/266/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkleo build #203: STILL FAILING in 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkleo/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #13: STILL FAILING in 1 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kidentitymanagement/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktnef build #84: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktnef/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ark build #38: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ark/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkleo build #133: STILL FAILING in 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkleo/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkleo build #23: STILL FAILING in 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkleo/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmailtransport build #210: STILL FAILING in 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmailtransport/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkleo build #204: STILL FAILING in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkleo/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #492: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/492/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kldap build #10: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kldap/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kimap build #18: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kimap/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmailtransport build #17: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmailtransport/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmbox build #136: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmbox/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-addons build #38: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-addons/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #267: STILL FAILING in 1 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kidentitymanagement/267/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze build #144: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_grantleetheme build #153: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_grantleetheme/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpimtextedit build #8: STILL FAILING in 2 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpimtextedit/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #167: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-contacts/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #142: STILL FAILING in 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcalcore build #11: STILL FAILING in 6 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcalcore/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-search build #159: STILL FAILING in 6 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-search/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktnef build #85: STILL FAILING in 5 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktnef/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcalcore build #312: STILL FAILING in 7 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcalcore/312/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kleopatra build #213: STILL FAILING in 5 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kleopatra/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarmcal build #178: STILL FAILING in 2 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarmcal/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpimtextedit build #9: STILL FAILING in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpimtextedit/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #143: STILL FAILING in 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #126: STILL FAILING in 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kidentitymanagement/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcalutils build #13: STILL FAILING in 3 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcalutils/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_umbrello build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_umbrello/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ark build #21: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ark/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_smb4k build #1: UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_smb4k/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalzium build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalzium/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kleopatra build #214: STILL FAILING in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kleopatra/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #127: STILL FAILING in 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kidentitymanagement/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevelop build #172: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevelop/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarmcal build #179: STILL FAILING in 4 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarmcal/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcalutils build #14: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcalutils/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-pa build #422: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-pa/422/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmbox build #299: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmbox/299/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #173: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kile build #30: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kile/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevelop build #173: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevelop/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #124: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #21: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop build #180: STILL FAILING in 9 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi build #25: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-sdk build #26: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-sdk/26/
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> (Document) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/Vfp4EKBr/Screenshot_20170515_205249.png
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-addons build #39: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-addons/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi build #25: STILL FAILING in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmbox build #18: FIXED in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmbox/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #164: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi build #149: STILL FAILING in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kldap build #148: FIXED in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kldap/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_elisa build #28: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_elisa/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kio-gdrive build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kio-gdrive/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #139: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_eventviews build #85: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_eventviews/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mbox-importer build #75: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mbox-importer/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_blogilo build #85: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_blogilo/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotes build #157: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotes/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor build #93: STILL FAILING in 4 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksieve build #176: STILL FAILING in 4 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksieve/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_baloo-widgets build #23: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_baloo-widgets/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #144: STILL FAILING in 5 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole build #87: STILL FAILING in 5 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarm build #116: STILL FAILING in 5 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarm/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop build #181: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mbox-importer build #76: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mbox-importer/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_eventviews build #86: STILL FAILING in 3 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_eventviews/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotes build #158: STILL FAILING in 2 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotes/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor build #167: STILL FAILING in 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksieve build #177: STILL FAILING in 2 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksieve/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_blogilo build #86: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_blogilo/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #145: STILL FAILING in 2 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole build #88: STILL FAILING in 2 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor build #94: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kontact build #93: STILL FAILING in 2 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kontact/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarm build #117: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarm/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-integration build #120: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-integration/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kile build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kile/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor build #168: STILL FAILING in 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kontact build #94: STILL FAILING in 3 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kontact/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailimporter build #165: STILL FAILING in 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailimporter/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calendarsupport build #134: STILL FAILING in 3 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calendarsupport/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libgravatar build #103: STILL FAILING in 3 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libgravatar/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailimporter build #166: STILL FAILING in 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailimporter/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdevelop build #17: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdevelop/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi build #150: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi build #26: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mbox-importer build #132: STILL FAILING in 3 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mbox-importer/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole build #107: STILL FAILING in 3 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #74: STILL FAILING in 3 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kontact build #117: STILL FAILING in 3 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kontact/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #126: STILL FAILING in 3 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_blogilo build #121: STILL FAILING in 3 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_blogilo/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_grantlee-editor build #115: STILL FAILING in 3 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_grantlee-editor/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotes build #163: STILL FAILING in 3 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotes/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #134: STILL FAILING in 3 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #150: STILL FAILING in 4 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-workspace build #38: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-workspace/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadiconsole build #12: STILL FAILING in 4 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadiconsole/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #12: STILL FAILING in 4 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #91: STILL FAILING in 6 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #16: STILL FAILING in 5 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #19: STILL FAILING in 5 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #12: STILL FAILING in 5 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalarmcal build #10: STILL FAILING in 5 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalarmcal/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knotes build #11: STILL FAILING in 5 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knotes/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libgravatar build #104: STILL FAILING in 5 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libgravatar/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mbox-importer build #9: STILL FAILING in 5 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mbox-importer/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_eventviews build #12: STILL FAILING in 5 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_eventviews/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_blogilo build #12: STILL FAILING in 6 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_blogilo/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calendarsupport build #135: STILL FAILING in 7 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calendarsupport/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #199: STILL FAILING in 7 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalarm build #112: STILL FAILING in 7 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalarm/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-addons build #21: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-addons/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akregator build #20: STILL FAILING in 6 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akregator/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kexi build #34: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kexi/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akregator build #158: STILL FAILING in 8 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akregator/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #141: STILL FAILING in 8 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #245: STILL FAILING in 8 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/245/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #241: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/241/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_grantlee-editor build #116: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_grantlee-editor/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #127: STILL FAILING in 2 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotes build #164: STILL FAILING in 2 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotes/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #152: STILL FAILING in 4 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mbox-importer build #133: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mbox-importer/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_blogilo build #122: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_blogilo/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole build #108: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #75: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kontact build #118: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kontact/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #135: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #151: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #92: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knotes build #12: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knotes/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadiconsole build #13: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadiconsole/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #13: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #20: STILL FAILING in 3 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #200: STILL FAILING in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalarmcal build #11: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalarmcal/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #13: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_eventviews build #13: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_eventviews/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mbox-importer build #10: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mbox-importer/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #17: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_blogilo build #13: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_blogilo/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akregator build #159: STILL FAILING in 2 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akregator/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalarm build #113: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalarm/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #142: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #246: STILL FAILING in 2 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/246/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-addons build #22: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-addons/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akregator build #21: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akregator/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor build #136: STILL FAILING in 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalarm build #8: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalarm/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdevelop build #18: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdevelop/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calendarsupport build #12: STILL FAILING in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calendarsupport/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libgravatar build #128: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libgravatar/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #153: STILL FAILING in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libksieve build #16: STILL FAILING in 4 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libksieve/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #140: STILL FAILING in 3 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor build #137: STILL FAILING in 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_baloo-widgets build #24: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_baloo-widgets/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #128: STILL FAILING in 3 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libgravatar build #129: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libgravatar/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calendarsupport build #13: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calendarsupport/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libksieve build #17: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libksieve/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalarm build #9: STILL FAILING in 4 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalarm/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_incidenceeditor build #13: STILL FAILING in 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_incidenceeditor/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kexi build #35: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kexi/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kontact build #9: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kontact/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-workspace build #39: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-workspace/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #141: STILL FAILING in 3 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #129: STILL FAILING in 2 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_incidenceeditor build #14: STILL FAILING in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_incidenceeditor/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kaddressbook build #16: STILL FAILING in 2 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kaddressbook/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #34: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #23: STILL FAILING in 4 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kontact build #10: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kontact/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_korganizer build #14: STILL FAILING in 4 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_korganizer/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kaddressbook build #17: STILL FAILING in 3 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kaddressbook/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #24: STILL FAILING in 2 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #35: STILL FAILING in 3 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pimcommon build #127: STILL FAILING in 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pimcommon/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_korganizer build #15: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_korganizer/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pimcommon build #128: STILL FAILING in 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pimcommon/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcodecs build #27: FAILURE in 5 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcodecs/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calendarsupport build #116: STILL FAILING in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calendarsupport/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons build #466: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons/466/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcodecs build #438: FAILURE in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcodecs/438/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calendarsupport build #117: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calendarsupport/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkdepim build #115: STILL FAILING in 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkdepim/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcodecs build #28: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcodecs/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkdepim build #116: STILL FAILING in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkdepim/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kconfig build #17: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kconfig/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kitemviews build #16: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kitemviews/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kguiaddons build #16: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kguiaddons/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #16: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdbusaddons build #17: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdbusaddons/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kitemmodels build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kitemmodels/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_phonon build #17: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_phonon/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcoreaddons build #26: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcoreaddons/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcodecs build #439: STILL FAILING in 3 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcodecs/439/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ki18n build #458: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ki18n/458/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_phonon build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_phonon/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcompletion build #29: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcompletion/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ki18n build #27: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ki18n/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_eventviews build #127: STILL FAILING in 3 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_eventviews/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #18: STILL FAILING in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #19: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_eventviews build #128: STILL FAILING in 4 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_eventviews/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pimcommon build #164: STILL FAILING in 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pimcommon/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets build #161: STILL UNSTABLE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfig build #112: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfig/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #20: STILL FAILING in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pimcommon build #165: STILL FAILING in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pimcommon/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #21: STILL FAILING in 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #27: STILL FAILING in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcodecs build #105: NOW UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcodecs/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcodecs build #29: NOW UNSTABLE in 8 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcodecs/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi build #44: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi build #44: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi build #26: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi build #431: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi/431/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi build #151: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi build #27: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi build #432: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi/432/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi build #152: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi build #28: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi build #153: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi build #433: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi/433/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi build #29: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi/29/
<santa_> acheronuk: ping?
<acheronuk> hi
<santa_> good morning
<acheronuk> sort of. lol
<santa_> yeah
<santa_> k
<santa_> so, could you explain this https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/akonadi/+ref/kubuntu_unstable ?
<santa_> specifically the abi restoring
<acheronuk> what about it?
<acheronuk> in unstable there was an abi break
<acheronuk> which I dealt with on that branch
<santa_> but that commit isn't there for 17.04.x right?
<acheronuk> but the merging of unstable into artful_archive pulled that into the stable branch via merging up again, which you rightly undid. the undoing of which then gets merged back into unstable
<acheronuk> which then needs to be restored in unstable, as it is valid and needed there
<acheronuk> santa_: no, it's not in 17.04
<acheronuk> and should not be
<santa_> ok
<santa_> thanks for explaining and fixing
<acheronuk> santa_: it's all a bit of a head **ck. even for me while I'm doing it. so not surprising it's hard to see what I did and why. I'll try to be more verbose in commit messages
<santa_> np, thanks again for the fix and the explanation :)
<acheronuk> going to gradually go from bottom of PIM stack to the top. fix each dep layer, and rebuild. slow, but only way to do it without getting in a mess
<santa_> follow the graph
<santa_> I think I'm going to chase your steps merging the _stable branches into _artful_archive branches
<acheronuk> santa_: I am using that graph. very useful for this. and used that before when I had to rebuild after
<acheronuk> well, hopefully stable changes with be minimal
<acheronuk> santa_: E: libkcompactdisc source: not-binnmuable-any-depends-any libkf5compactdisc5 -> libkf5compactdisc-data
<acheronuk> artifact of you trying to sort those lib issues discussed the other day?
 * acheronuk goes for breakfast
<acheronuk> will come back to this a little later
<santa_> thank you for spotting that, it's just that the architecture for the -data package must be all, not fixed
<santa_> I have just fixed it
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkcompactdisc build #11: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkcompactdisc/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkcompactdisc build #25: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkcompactdisc/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkcompactdisc build #10: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkcompactdisc/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkcompactdisc build #183: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkcompactdisc/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkcompactdisc build #71: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkcompactdisc/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkcompactdisc build #19: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkcompactdisc/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_grantleetheme build #21: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_grantleetheme/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_grantleetheme build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_grantleetheme/24/
<acheronuk> santa_: https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/grantleetheme/log/?h=kubuntu_artful_archive
<acheronuk> you added a -data file there to install translations, and the ppa build in staging has a data.install file for that
<acheronuk> but packaging in git does not?
<santa_> acheronuk: fixed! thanks for notcing
<santa_> * noticing
<santa_> fixed ~ fixed in _artful_archive
<acheronuk> cool. KCI will still moan about an empty package I guess if it strips it :/
<acheronuk> but fixed in staging is what matters
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcalcore build #12: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcalcore/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_grantleetheme build #22: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_grantleetheme/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_grantleetheme build #12: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_grantleetheme/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_grantleetheme build #25: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_grantleetheme/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_grantleetheme build #154: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_grantleetheme/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_grantleetheme build #237: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_grantleetheme/237/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_grantleetheme build #25: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_grantleetheme/25/
<acheronuk> or maybe it won't
 * acheronuk rolls eyes
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcalcore build #13: STILL FAILING in 6 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcalcore/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcalcore build #14: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcalcore/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcalcore build #86: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcalcore/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcalcore build #313: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcalcore/313/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kpimtextedit build #11: STILL FAILING in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kpimtextedit/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpimtextedit build #10: STILL FAILING in 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpimtextedit/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kpimtextedit build #28: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kpimtextedit/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kpimtextedit build #12: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kpimtextedit/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kpimtextedit build #42: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kpimtextedit/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #20: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-search build #14: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-search/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit build #290: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit/290/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit build #178: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpimtextedit build #11: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpimtextedit/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1524: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1524/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1524: SUCCESS in 1 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1524/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1524: SUCCESS in 4 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1524/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1524: SUCCESS in 4 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1524/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kidentitymanagement build #13: STILL FAILING in 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kidentitymanagement/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkleo build #23: STILL FAILING in 1 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkleo/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkleo build #24: STILL FAILING in 1 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkleo/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkdepim build #13: STILL FAILING in 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkdepim/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkdepim build #15: STILL FAILING in 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkdepim/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #14: STILL FAILING in 2 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kidentitymanagement/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkleo build #25: STILL FAILING in 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkleo/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkleo build #24: STILL FAILING in 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkleo/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkdepim build #14: STILL FAILING in 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkdepim/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkdepim build #16: STILL FAILING in 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkdepim/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkdepim build #172: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkdepim/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkdepim build #117: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkdepim/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkleo build #205: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkleo/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkleo build #26: STILL FAILING in 5 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkleo/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkleo build #134: STILL FAILING in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkleo/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kidentitymanagement build #14: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kidentitymanagement/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kidentitymanagement build #35: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kidentitymanagement/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kidentitymanagement build #39: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kidentitymanagement/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kgpg build #9: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kgpg/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkleo build #45: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkleo/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkleo build #25: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkleo/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkdepim build #118: STILL FAILING in 2 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkdepim/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkleo build #43: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkleo/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #268: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kidentitymanagement/268/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #15: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kidentitymanagement/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkdepim build #173: STILL FAILING in 3 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkdepim/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #128: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kidentitymanagement/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kgpg build #8: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kgpg/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkleo build #135: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkleo/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkleo build #206: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkleo/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkleo build #27: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkleo/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkdepim build #17: NOW UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkdepim/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkdepim build #37: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkdepim/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkdepim build #46: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkdepim/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkdepim build #15: NOW UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkdepim/15/
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkleo build #28: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkleo/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkleo build #207: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkleo/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkleo build #136: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkleo/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkleo build #29: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkleo/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pimcommon build #14: STILL FAILING in 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pimcommon/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_pimcommon build #26: STILL FAILING in 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_pimcommon/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmailtransport build #22: STILL FAILING in 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmailtransport/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmailtransport build #18: STILL FAILING in 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmailtransport/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmailtransport build #19: STILL FAILING in 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmailtransport/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pimcommon build #15: STILL FAILING in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pimcommon/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmailtransport build #23: STILL FAILING in 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmailtransport/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pimcommon build #166: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pimcommon/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pimcommon build #129: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pimcommon/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmailtransport build #211: STILL FAILING in 3 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmailtransport/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmailtransport build #159: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmailtransport/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pimcommon build #130: STILL FAILING in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pimcommon/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pimcommon build #167: STILL FAILING in 2 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pimcommon/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_pimcommon build #31: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_pimcommon/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kleopatra build #20: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kleopatra/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcalutils build #16: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcalutils/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_pimcommon build #27: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_pimcommon/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_pimcommon build #27: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_pimcommon/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkleo build #30: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkleo/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcalutils build #15: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcalutils/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmailtransport build #50: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmailtransport/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmailtransport build #34: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmailtransport/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmailtransport build #24: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmailtransport/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmailtransport build #20: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmailtransport/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pimcommon build #16: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pimcommon/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kleopatra build #16: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kleopatra/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #22: STILL FAILING in 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-calendar build #24: STILL FAILING in 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-calendar/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #23: STILL FAILING in 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-calendar build #25: STILL FAILING in 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-calendar/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalarmcal build #14: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalarmcal/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libgravatar build #16: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libgravatar/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #12: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #12: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalarmcal build #12: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalarmcal/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libgravatar build #13: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libgravatar/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #154: STILL FAILING in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar/154/
<acheronuk> santa_: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libgravatar/16/parsed_console/job/artful_stable_libgravatar/16/parsed_console/log_content.html#ERROR1
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #144: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar/144/
<santa_> acheronuk: thank you, possible fix pushed to git
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #155: STILL FAILING in 3 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #145: STILL FAILING in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar/145/
<acheronuk> santa_: thanks :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libgravatar build #130: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libgravatar/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-calendar build #30: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-calendar/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-calendar build #26: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-calendar/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libgravatar build #105: STILL FAILING in 5 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libgravatar/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libgravatar build #17: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libgravatar/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar build #26: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libgravatar build #14: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libgravatar/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #24: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libgravatar build #131: STILL FAILING in 3 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libgravatar/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libgravatar build #106: STILL FAILING in 2 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libgravatar/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mailimporter build #12: STILL FAILING in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mailimporter/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailimporter build #13: STILL FAILING in 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailimporter/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libgravatar build #24: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libgravatar/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libgravatar build #35: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libgravatar/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mailimporter build #13: STILL FAILING in 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mailimporter/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailimporter build #14: STILL FAILING in 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailimporter/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailimporter build #95: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailimporter/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailimporter build #167: STILL FAILING in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailimporter/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libgravatar build #18: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libgravatar/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_calendarsupport build #14: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_calendarsupport/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_messagelib build #23: STILL FAILING in 1 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_messagelib/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libgravatar build #15: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libgravatar/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kblog build #13: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kblog/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #28: STILL FAILING in 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calendarsupport build #14: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calendarsupport/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailimporter build #96: STILL FAILING in 3 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailimporter/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailimporter build #168: STILL FAILING in 3 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailimporter/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #230: STILL FAILING in 4 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/230/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #233: STILL FAILING in 4 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/233/
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> what is the xserver-xorg hwe package suit? what the differenc ebetween them and the normal one?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_mailimporter build #30: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_mailimporter/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mailimporter build #43: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mailimporter/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mailimporter build #14: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mailimporter/14/
<IrcsomeBot1> <ovidiuflorin> found it: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailimporter build #15: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailimporter/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #23: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime/23/
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> kernel & X stack that ships with later LTS point releases. so you can choose to install those or not if you intalled your LTS from an earlier iso
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #234: STILL FAILING in 4 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/234/
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @ovidiuflorin, yep
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #231: STILL FAILING in 5 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/231/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-runtime build #24: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-runtime/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_messagelib build #50: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_messagelib/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_messagelib build #24: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_messagelib/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_messagelib build #56: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_messagelib/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #29: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #196: STILL FAILING in 3 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #198: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #24: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #197: STILL FAILING in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #199: STILL FAILING in 3 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkgapi build #18: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkgapi/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #235: STILL FAILING in 6 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/235/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #232: STILL FAILING in 7 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/232/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #236: STILL FAILING in 3 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/236/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #233: STILL FAILING in 5 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/233/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #30: ABORTED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #237: STILL FAILING in 3 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/237/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #234: STILL FAILING in 4 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/234/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #25: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #238: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/238/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #235: STILL FAILING in 4 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/235/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #31: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_eventviews build #129: STILL FAILING in 2 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_eventviews/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mailcommon build #14: STILL FAILING in 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mailcommon/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailcommon build #25: STILL FAILING in 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailcommon/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailcommon build #146: STILL FAILING in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailcommon/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailcommon build #150: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailcommon/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailcommon build #147: STILL FAILING in 2 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailcommon/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailcommon build #151: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailcommon/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_knotes build #12: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_knotes/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akregator build #16: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akregator/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libksieve build #15: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libksieve/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_blogilo build #20: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_blogilo/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #21: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadiconsole build #16: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadiconsole/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_eventviews build #15: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_eventviews/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_grantlee-editor build #16: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_grantlee-editor/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libksieve build #18: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libksieve/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_eventviews build #14: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_eventviews/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_blogilo build #14: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_blogilo/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_grantlee-editor build #17: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_grantlee-editor/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akregator build #22: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akregator/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knotes build #13: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knotes/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadiconsole build #14: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadiconsole/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #14: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mailcommon build #40: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mailcommon/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_mailcommon build #44: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_mailcommon/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mailcommon build #15: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mailcommon/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailcommon build #26: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailcommon/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1525: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1525/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1525: SUCCESS in 1 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1525/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1525: SUCCESS in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1525/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1525: SUCCESS in 4 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1525/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailcommon build #152: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailcommon/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailcommon build #148: STILL FAILING in 4 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailcommon/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailcommon build #153: STILL FAILING in 3 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailcommon/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailcommon build #149: STILL FAILING in 3 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailcommon/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailcommon build #27: ABORTED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailcommon/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailcommon build #28: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailcommon/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_incidenceeditor build #15: STILL FAILING in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_incidenceeditor/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_incidenceeditor build #15: STILL FAILING in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_incidenceeditor/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor build #138: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_incidenceeditor build #38: STILL FAILING in 3 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_incidenceeditor/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor build #169: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktnef build #17: FIXED in 9 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktnef/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_pim-data-exporter build #9: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_pim-data-exporter/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #9: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pim-data-exporter/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktnef build #14: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktnef/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_incidenceeditor build #39: STILL FAILING in 2 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_incidenceeditor/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor build #139: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor build #170: STILL FAILING in 3 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkolabxml build #9: STILL FAILING in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkolabxml/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #37: STILL FAILING in 1 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kontact build #13: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kontact/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_incidenceeditor build #16: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_incidenceeditor/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_incidenceeditor build #45: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_incidenceeditor/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #16: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_pim-sieve-editor/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mbox-importer build #17: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mbox-importer/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #15: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmail-account-wizard/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #19: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmag build #15: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmag/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalarm build #10: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalarm/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #18: NOW UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_incidenceeditor build #16: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_incidenceeditor/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #21: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kontact build #11: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kontact/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mbox-importer build #11: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mbox-importer/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkolab build #9: STILL FAILING in 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkolab/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksnakeduel build #14: STILL FAILING in 4 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksnakeduel/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #14: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kajongg build #11: STILL FAILING in 6 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kajongg/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksudoku build #19: STILL FAILING in 6 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksudoku/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_cervisia build #18: STILL FAILING in 7 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_cervisia/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #25: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kajongg build #15: STILL FAILING in 7 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kajongg/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkolabxml build #7: STILL FAILING in 8 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkolabxml/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkolab build #10: STILL FAILING in 1 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkolab/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksnakeduel build #15: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksnakeduel/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkgeomap build #13: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkgeomap/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_dolphin-plugins build #15: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_dolphin-plugins/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmenuedit build #24: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmenuedit/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalarm build #17: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalarm/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_oxygen build #10: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_oxygen/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kajongg build #12: STILL FAILING in 4 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kajongg/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksudoku build #20: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksudoku/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kajongg build #16: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kajongg/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdevelop build #19: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdevelop/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kaccounts-providers build #18: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kaccounts-providers/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #17: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktp-call-ui/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_cervisia build #19: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_cervisia/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_spectacle build #16: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_spectacle/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #19: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_dolphin-plugins/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdialog build #19: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdialog/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_keditbookmarks build #18: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_keditbookmarks/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #17: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkeduvocdocument build #10: STILL FAILING in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkeduvocdocument/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkeduvocdocument build #19: STILL FAILING in 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkeduvocdocument/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkolabxml build #8: STILL FAILING in 7 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkolabxml/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkeduvocdocument build #11: STILL FAILING in 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkeduvocdocument/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kaddressbook build #15: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kaddressbook/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_korganizer build #13: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_korganizer/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkeduvocdocument build #20: STILL FAILING in 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkeduvocdocument/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkdegames build #20: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkdegames/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_oxygen build #23: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_oxygen/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_korganizer build #16: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_korganizer/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_sink build #22: STILL FAILING in 9 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_sink/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdevelop build #20: STILL FAILING in 9 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdevelop/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #36: STILL FAILING in 5 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_okteta build #21: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_okteta/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmail build #27: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmail/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-workspace build #40: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-workspace/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-addons build #23: NOW UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-addons/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdev-php build #7: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdev-php/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #26: NOW UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdevelop build #20: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdevelop/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kaddressbook build #18: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kaddressbook/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #37: STILL FAILING in 6 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_sink build #23: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_sink/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_okteta build #22: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_okteta/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkdegames build #21: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkdegames/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-workspace build #41: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-workspace/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkdegames build #19: STILL FAILING in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkdegames/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmenuedit build #16: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmenuedit/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calligra build #15: FIXED in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calligra/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_khtml build #18: STILL FAILING in 3 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_khtml/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkdegames build #20: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkdegames/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #244: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/244/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-workspace build #42: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-workspace/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_marble build #18: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_marble/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_khtml build #129: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_khtml/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_khtml build #19: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_khtml/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_khtml build #417: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_khtml/417/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdevelop build #30: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdevelop/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdevelop build #36: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdevelop/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevelop build #174: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevelop/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_marble build #19: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_marble/19/
<mparillo> !testers
<ubottu> Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping yofel, soee, Tm_T, BluesKaj, Quintasan, lordievader, mamarley, vip, mparillo, wxl, DarinMiller, tsimonq2 for more information.
<mparillo> It looks like Frameworks 5.34 is available in backports-landing
<mparillo> https://phabricator.kde.org/T6147
<mparillo> I am applying them to 17.04 in a VM. Real HW would be good as well as testing on older releases.
<santa_> mparillo: sure. do you have an account on phab?
<mparillo> It is my KDE identity (mparillo), correct?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdevelop build #21: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdevelop/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop build #182: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop/182/
<santa_> mparillo: yep. so may I subscribe you when there's soemthing new to dist-upgrade and test?
<santa_> * something
<mparillo> Yes, please.
<santa_> thank you very much for helping with this. I tested those upgrades myself (and they are 8 possible upgrade paths) but that's quite time consuming
<mparillo> I think our factoid for testers includes people who are no longer active, but still, it is nice to share the word via IRC also until people get used to a phab-based workflow. And even then, communicating questions in real time via IRC is nice. 
<santa_> what was the irc command?
<mparillo> The Bang immediately followed by testers
<santa_> !testers
<ubottu> Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping yofel, soee, Tm_T, BluesKaj, Quintasan, lordievader, mamarley, vip, mparillo, wxl, DarinMiller, tsimonq2 for more information.
<BluesKaj> mparillo,  I'm on Artful 
<mparillo> So am I. I am testing 17.04 in a VM. KInfocenter, Konsole, and Dolphin all report KDE Frameworks 5.34, with no immediate breakage. I will paste this to https://phabricator.kde.org/T6147
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_marble build #178: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_marble/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #160: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kaccessible build #5: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kaccessible/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_plasma-integration build #14: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_plasma-integration/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kaccounts-providers build #28: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kaccounts-providers/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_pim-data-exporter build #21: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_pim-data-exporter/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_k3b build #50: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_k3b/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmix build #38: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmix/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kalarm build #30: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kalarm/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #22: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kolourpaint build #33: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kolourpaint/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_knotes build #23: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_knotes/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_k3b build #47: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_k3b/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_k3b build #24: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_k3b/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #38: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akregator build #34: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akregator/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_keditbookmarks build #33: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_keditbookmarks/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_blogilo build #41: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_blogilo/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdialog build #8: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdialog/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_konversation build #20: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_konversation/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_akonadiconsole build #23: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_akonadiconsole/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_grantlee-editor build #35: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_grantlee-editor/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_khotkeys build #45: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_khotkeys/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kgpg build #12: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kgpg/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kscreen build #10: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kscreen/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #26: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmail-account-wizard/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libksieve build #35: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libksieve/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_eventviews build #45: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_eventviews/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_k3b build #96: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_k3b/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_k3b build #97: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_k3b/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_k3b build #20: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_k3b/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_marble build #20: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_marble/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdenlive build #33: STILL FAILING in 5 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdenlive/33/
<genii> Quite a lot of green today
<acheronuk> genii: quite a lot of breakage the other day ;)
<acheronuk> balance is being restored a bit
<genii> Yay!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmenuedit build #8: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmenuedit/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_smb4k build #2: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_smb4k/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_smb4k build #2: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_smb4k/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdepim-runtime build #44: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdepim-runtime/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkolabxml build #2: STILL FAILING in 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkolabxml/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailimporter build #169: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailimporter/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pimcommon build #168: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pimcommon/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkolabxml build #3: STILL FAILING in 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkolabxml/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kgpg build #161: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kgpg/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksysguard build #10: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksysguard/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kaccessible build #6: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kaccessible/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_juk build #6: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_juk/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktnef build #38: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktnef/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kgpg build #12: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kgpg/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kaccounts-providers build #11: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kaccounts-providers/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kget build #6: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kget/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdev-php build #8: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdev-php/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_klinkstatus build #7: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_klinkstatus/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalarm build #28: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalarm/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kapman build #8: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kapman/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_calendarsupport build #27: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_calendarsupport/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sink build #56: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sink/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_baloo-widgets build #25: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_baloo-widgets/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akregator build #37: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akregator/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkgeomap build #6: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkgeomap/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kscd build #6: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kscd/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_bomber build #12: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_bomber/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_knotes build #26: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_knotes/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #6: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #46: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkipi build #28: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkipi/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksaneplugin build #6: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksaneplugin/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_eventviews build #25: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_eventviews/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_jovie build #6: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_jovie/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmix build #6: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmix/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-call-ui build #11: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-call-ui/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kscreen build #9: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kscreen/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_blogilo build #31: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_blogilo/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #13: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_smb4k build #2: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_smb4k/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #22: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kremotecontrol build #6: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kremotecontrol/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadiconsole build #21: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadiconsole/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalgebra build #14: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalgebra/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_grantlee-editor build #37: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_grantlee-editor/37/
 * ahoneybun wonders if cyphermo x is on vacation
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kppp build #6: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kppp/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime build #39: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kleopatra build #12: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kleopatra/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kimagemapeditor build #7: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kimagemapeditor/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #28: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmail-account-wizard/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmousetool build #6: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmousetool/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_breeze build #22: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_breeze/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_pim-data-exporter build #18: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_pim-data-exporter/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmouth build #6: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmouth/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #193: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmousetool build #88: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmousetool/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave build #170: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmenuedit build #102: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmenuedit/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkcddb build #122: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkcddb/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kleopatra build #215: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kleopatra/215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_klinkstatus build #56: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_klinkstatus/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kblog build #280: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kblog/280/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #201: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-call-ui/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktnef build #111: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktnef/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kimagemapeditor build #14: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kimagemapeditor/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kremotecontrol build #167: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kremotecontrol/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sweeper build #194: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sweeper/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kppp build #40: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kppp/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_spectacle build #276: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_spectacle/276/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksysguard build #100: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksysguard/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #176: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkgapi build #46: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkgapi/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_keditbookmarks build #62: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_keditbookmarks/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_oxygen build #119: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_oxygen/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kscd build #161: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kscd/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmailtransport build #212: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmailtransport/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkdegames build #261: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkdegames/261/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-extras build #375: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-extras/375/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kgpg build #162: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kgpg/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pimcommon build #169: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pimcommon/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailimporter build #170: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailimporter/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksaneplugin build #52: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksaneplugin/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #235: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_dolphin-plugins/235/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kolourpaint build #230: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kolourpaint/230/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdialog build #114: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdialog/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmix build #80: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmix/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaccounts-providers build #317: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaccounts-providers/317/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarmcal build #180: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarmcal/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaccessible build #160: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaccessible/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmailtransport build #213: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmailtransport/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #142: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libgravatar build #107: STILL FAILING in 4 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libgravatar/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sink build #57: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sink/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksieve build #178: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksieve/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcalutils build #240: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcalutils/240/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kget build #132: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kget/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfilereplace build #46: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfilereplace/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkgeomap build #28: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkgeomap/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalgebra build #295: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalgebra/295/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-extras build #376: STILL FAILING in 8 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-extras/376/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #200: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #38: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdenlive build #34: STILL FAILING in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdenlive/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_zeroconf-ioslave build #39: FIXED in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_zeroconf-ioslave/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mbox-importer build #17: FIXED in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mbox-importer/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-gdrive build #49: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-gdrive/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #313: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals/313/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_khotkeys build #81: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_khotkeys/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libgravatar build #108: STILL FAILING in 5 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libgravatar/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #143: STILL FAILING in 6 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkipi build #107: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkipi/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkdegames build #262: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkdegames/262/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksieve build #179: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksieve/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #100: STILL FAILING in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_blogilo build #87: STILL FAILING in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_blogilo/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotes build #159: STILL FAILING in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotes/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kontact build #95: STILL FAILING in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kontact/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mbox-importer build #77: STILL FAILING in 3 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mbox-importer/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole build #89: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarm build #118: STILL FAILING in 4 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarm/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor build #95: STILL FAILING in 4 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #133: STILL FAILING in 4 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #135: STILL FAILING in 5 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #125: STILL FAILING in 4 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #146: STILL FAILING in 5 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akregator build #118: STILL FAILING in 5 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akregator/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #201: STILL FAILING in 5 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaddressbook build #150: STILL FAILING in 5 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaddressbook/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #261: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/261/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kontact build #20: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kontact/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libksieve build #20: FIXED in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libksieve/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkcddb build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkcddb/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_spectacle build #15: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_spectacle/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_khotkeys build #8: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_khotkeys/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-integration build #11: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-integration/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalarmcal build #23: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalarmcal/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_smb4k build #3: FIXED in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_smb4k/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_incidenceeditor build #40: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_incidenceeditor/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #195: STILL FAILING in 6 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #133: STILL FAILING in 6 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkdegames build #9: STILL FAILING in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkdegames/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #101: STILL FAILING in 3 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotes build #160: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotes/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kontact build #96: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kontact/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_blogilo build #88: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_blogilo/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mbox-importer build #78: STILL FAILING in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mbox-importer/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor build #96: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akregator build #119: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akregator/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #136: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #126: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarm build #119: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarm/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaddressbook build #151: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaddressbook/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #262: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/262/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole build #90: STILL FAILING in 5 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #134: STILL FAILING in 5 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #147: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #196: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #134: STILL FAILING in 3 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #39: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-common-internals build #16: FIXED in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-common-internals/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kcalutils build #41: FIXED in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kcalutils/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_oxygen build #28: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_oxygen/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kalarmcal build #19: FIXED in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kalarmcal/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor build #171: STILL FAILING in 2 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmines build #350: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmines/350/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_klickety build #191: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_klickety/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_klines build #267: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_klines/267/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #236: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/236/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #22: FIXED in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_calendarsupport build #36: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_calendarsupport/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmenuedit build #26: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmenuedit/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #51: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_pim-sieve-editor/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor build #172: STILL FAILING in 3 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #237: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/237/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_eventviews build #87: STILL FAILING in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_eventviews/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailcommon build #154: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailcommon/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkdegames build #10: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkdegames/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_eventviews build #88: STILL FAILING in 3 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_eventviews/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailcommon build #155: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailcommon/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kaddressbook build #35: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kaddressbook/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kaddressbook build #45: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kaddressbook/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kontact build #21: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kontact/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_korganizer build #31: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_korganizer/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmail build #58: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmail/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calendarsupport build #136: STILL FAILING in 3 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calendarsupport/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #208: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdepim-addons build #36: NOW UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdepim-addons/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-addons build #40: NOW UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-addons/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_korganizer build #24: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_korganizer/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmail build #46: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmail/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #247: STILL FAILING in 3 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/247/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calendarsupport build #137: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calendarsupport/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkdepim build #174: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkdepim/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #156: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar/156/
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> mm new babe version from KCI still crashes when tryin got play music
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> well then
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #248: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/248/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #19: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcalutils build #36: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcalutils/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #157: STILL FAILING in 2 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkdepim build #175: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkdepim/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kimap build #311: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kimap/311/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemmodels build #397: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemmodels/397/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #40: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kldap build #333: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kldap/333/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #154: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-search build #129: STILL FAILING in 4 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-search/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #155: STILL FAILING in 3 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-search build #130: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-search/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #428: STILL UNSTABLE in 9 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/428/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kguiaddons build #433: STILL UNSTABLE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kguiaddons/433/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcodecs build #440: NOW UNSTABLE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcodecs/440/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemviews build #427: STILL UNSTABLE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemviews/427/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons build #467: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons/467/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjobwidgets build #403: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjobwidgets/403/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #197: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #198: STILL FAILING in 2 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #871: SUCCESS in 7 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/871/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libksieve build #169: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libksieve/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksnakeduel build #121: STILL FAILING in 4 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksnakeduel/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailcommon build #150: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailcommon/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksnakeduel build #165: STILL FAILING in 8 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksnakeduel/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalzium build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalzium/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkcddb build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkcddb/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdev-php build #10: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdev-php/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalzium build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalzium/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkcddb build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkcddb/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kstars build #29: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kstars/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kile build #31: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kile/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ark build #22: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ark/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #207: STILL FAILING in 2 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #22: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/20/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-05-17
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ark build #35: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ark/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkcddb build #22: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkcddb/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_umbrello build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_umbrello/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio-gdrive build #81: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio-gdrive/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_elisa build #29: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_elisa/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #125: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #468: STILL FAILING in 1 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/468/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_umbrello build #38: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_umbrello/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ark build #39: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ark/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #174: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kile build #29: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kile/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calligra build #117: FIXED in 1 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calligra/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #38: STILL FAILING in 1 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/38/
-KubuntuManual:#kubuntu-devel- [kubuntu-manual] ahoneybun pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/v9ACf
-KubuntuManual:#kubuntu-devel- kubuntu-manual/master a3b58e8 Aaron Honeycutt: update travis to email me (Aaron Honeycutt) about build status
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalzium build #188: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalzium/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_elisa build #29: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_elisa/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #493: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/493/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-pa build #423: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-pa/423/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libksieve build #170: STILL FAILING in 3 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libksieve/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailcommon build #151: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailcommon/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #208: STILL FAILING in 2 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #39: STILL FAILING in 1 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #469: STILL FAILING in 2 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/469/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksnakeduel build #122: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksnakeduel/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksnakeduel build #166: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksnakeduel/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kimap build #161: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kimap/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kio-gdrive build #16: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kio-gdrive/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #136: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaddressbook build #176: STILL FAILING in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaddressbook/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #137: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaddressbook build #177: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaddressbook/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kile build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kile/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #165: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #140: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krita build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krita/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #142: FIXED in 1 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kitemmodels build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kitemmodels/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdbusaddons build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdbusaddons/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kconfig build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kconfig/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_phonon build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_phonon/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kguiaddons build #17: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kguiaddons/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_phonon build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_phonon/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #17: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ki18n build #459: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ki18n/459/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons build #468: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons/468/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kitemviews build #17: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kitemviews/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcodecs build #441: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcodecs/441/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcoreaddons build #27: STILL UNSTABLE in 8 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcoreaddons/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ki18n build #28: STILL UNSTABLE in 8 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ki18n/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets build #162: STILL UNSTABLE in 7 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcompletion build #30: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcompletion/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfig build #113: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfig/113/
<valorie> about to test backports-landing for my 16.04  LTS travel laptop
<valorie> full-upgrade first though
<valorie> upgrading to backports-landing now
<valorie> no problems; reported on phab
<valorie> too bad we don't have a bot reporting phab stuff here
<acheronuk> valorie: replied on phab. basically the FW we have in backports no supersedes the security fixed version in yakkety archive, so needs an update in backports as well for users of that ppa to get it.
<acheronuk> *now supersedes
 * acheronuk makes coffee
<valorie> thanks, acheronuk
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1526: SUCCESS in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1526/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1526: SUCCESS in 1 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1526/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1526: SUCCESS in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1526/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1526: SUCCESS in 4 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1526/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1527: SUCCESS in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1527/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1527: SUCCESS in 1 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1527/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1527: SUCCESS in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1527/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1527: SUCCESS in 4 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1527/
<IrcsomeBot1> * ahoneybun upgrades 17.04 and 16.04 VMs
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> libkf5bluezqt6 has a hash sum mixmatch
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> for 17.04
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> mm worked now
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> @acheronuk anyway we could backport that Kickoff application list fix to 16.04?
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> maybe
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> still weird to have it empty on a new system
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> not quite sure why it's empty. should not be, even if it's only a few crappy defaults
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> (Document) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/k8PHIvEx/Screenshot_20170517_162845.png
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> :(
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> I've not touched it to go to another launcher or anything
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> no. some underlying issue there, more than just setting new defaults I think
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> it is odd
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_cervisia build #20: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_cervisia/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cervisia build #135: STILL FAILING in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cervisia/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cervisia build #194: STILL FAILING in 7 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cervisia/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_cantor build #16: NOW UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_cantor/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_cantor build #36: NOW UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_cantor/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_cantor build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_cantor/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cervisia build #136: STILL FAILING in 5 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cervisia/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_cervisia build #21: STILL FAILING in 6 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_cervisia/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #321: NOW UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/321/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #150: NOW UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_cantor build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_cantor/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cervisia build #195: STILL FAILING in 5 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cervisia/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_dolphin build #32: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_dolphin/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkcddb build #10: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkcddb/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkcddb build #11: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkcddb/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkcddb build #11: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkcddb/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkcddb build #23: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkcddb/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkcddb build #123: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkcddb/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkcddb build #118: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkcddb/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdb build #23: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdb/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdb build #24: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdb/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkeduvocdocument build #21: STILL FAILING in 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkeduvocdocument/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkolabxml build #10: STILL FAILING in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkolabxml/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkeduvocdocument build #12: STILL FAILING in 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkeduvocdocument/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #40: STILL FAILING in 2 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkolabxml build #4: STILL FAILING in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkolabxml/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_okteta build #23: STILL FAILING in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_okteta/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_lskat build #20: STILL FAILING in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_lskat/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kspaceduel build #17: STILL FAILING in 3 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kspaceduel/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksnakeduel build #16: STILL FAILING in 4 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksnakeduel/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksudoku build #21: STILL FAILING in 4 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksudoku/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmag build #16: STILL FAILING in 4 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmag/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_konquest build #15: STILL FAILING in 5 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_konquest/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kigo build #26: STILL FAILING in 5 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kigo/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ksquares build #7: FIXED in 9 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ksquares/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kajongg build #13: STILL FAILING in 5 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kajongg/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #209: STILL FAILING in 1 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkolabxml build #9: STILL FAILING in 6 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkolabxml/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_umbrello build #17: STILL FAILING in 7 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_umbrello/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_cervisia build #22: STILL FAILING in 7 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_cervisia/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kajongg build #17: STILL FAILING in 7 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kajongg/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailimporter build #97: STILL FAILING in 5 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailimporter/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kajongg build #11: STILL FAILING in 7 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kajongg/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kstars build #22: STILL FAILING in 9 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kstars/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_zeroconf-ioslave build #38: FIXED in 9 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_zeroconf-ioslave/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_okteta build #122: STILL FAILING in 8 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_okteta/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_sink build #24: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_sink/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kio-gdrive build #17: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kio-gdrive/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksudoku build #126: STILL FAILING in 6 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksudoku/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kspaceduel build #111: STILL FAILING in 7 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kspaceduel/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksnakeduel build #123: STILL FAILING in 7 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksnakeduel/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kio-extras build #24: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kio-extras/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pimcommon build #131: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pimcommon/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kstars build #24: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kstars/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #169: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkolabxml build #7: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkolabxml/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kget build #38: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kget/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kblocks build #7: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kblocks/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ark build #36: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ark/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmines build #6: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmines/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdiamond build #7: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdiamond/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkdepim build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkdepim/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-call-ui build #9: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-call-ui/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kshisen build #7: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kshisen/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kscd build #40: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kscd/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmousetool build #39: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmousetool/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalzium build #21: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalzium/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_klinkstatus build #38: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_klinkstatus/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_knetwalk build #41: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_knetwalk/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_telepathy-qt build #9: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_telepathy-qt/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kremotecontrol build #40: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kremotecontrol/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktnef build #38: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktnef/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_sink build #59: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_sink/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kollision build #9: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kollision/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktuberling build #40: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktuberling/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_spectacle build #40: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_spectacle/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kppp build #40: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kppp/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_picmi build #10: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_picmi/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kiriki build #7: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kiriki/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kfilereplace build #41: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kfilereplace/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkgeomap build #39: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkgeomap/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_sweeper build #38: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_sweeper/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_dolphin-plugins build #41: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_dolphin-plugins/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #41: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_pim-sieve-editor/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_bovo build #7: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_bovo/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_jovie build #38: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_jovie/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kwordquiz build #10: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kwordquiz/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmag build #38: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmag/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kfourinline build #7: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kfourinline/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kblackbox build #6: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kblackbox/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kjumpingcube build #7: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kjumpingcube/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_lskat build #141: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_lskat/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_mbox-importer build #17: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_mbox-importer/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kbreakout build #7: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kbreakout/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkdegames build #22: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkdegames/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kalgebra build #17: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kalgebra/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #10: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kile build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kile/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksysguard build #90: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksysguard/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_cantor build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_cantor/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksquares build #53: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksquares/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_sweeper build #31: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_sweeper/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktuberling build #52: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktuberling/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_picmi build #73: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_picmi/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktnef build #86: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktnef/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwordquiz build #91: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwordquiz/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #23: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkdepim build #16: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkdepim/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #872: SUCCESS in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/872/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kscreen build #160: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kscreen/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kshisen build #73: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kshisen/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksaneplugin build #61: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksaneplugin/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kscd build #79: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kscd/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdb build #25: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdb/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_telepathy-qt build #9: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_telepathy-qt/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkdegames build #21: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkdegames/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkolab build #11: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkolab/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #210: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksnakeduel build #124: STILL FAILING in 4 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksnakeduel/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailimporter build #98: STILL FAILING in 4 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailimporter/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #41: STILL FAILING in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #130: STILL FAILING in 5 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkolab build #3: STILL FAILING in 5 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkolab/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmag build #17: STILL FAILING in 7 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmag/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksnakeduel build #17: STILL FAILING in 7 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksnakeduel/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kigo build #27: STILL FAILING in 7 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kigo/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kstars build #23: STILL FAILING in 7 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kstars/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kimagemapeditor build #31: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kimagemapeditor/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_cantor build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_cantor/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ksysguard build #27: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ksysguard/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_bomber build #9: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_bomber/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_juk build #38: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_juk/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #7: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_umbrello build #27: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_umbrello/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_klickety build #11: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_klickety/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kompare build #13: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kompare/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ksudoku build #39: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ksudoku/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_parley build #37: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_parley/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_umbrello build #21: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_umbrello/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kbounce build #7: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kbounce/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kapman build #6: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kapman/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_khangman build #7: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_khangman/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ksaneplugin build #40: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ksaneplugin/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmahjongg build #10: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmahjongg/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kpat build #10: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kpat/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kmouth build #38: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kmouth/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkgapi build #29: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkgapi/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_klines build #8: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_klines/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ksnakeduel build #31: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ksnakeduel/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kalzium build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kalzium/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kleopatra build #14: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kleopatra/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_granatier build #7: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_granatier/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksudoku build #127: STILL FAILING in 8 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksudoku/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kspaceduel build #112: STILL FAILING in 8 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kspaceduel/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksudoku build #22: STILL FAILING in 9 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksudoku/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kanagram build #39: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kanagram/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave build #35: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_parley build #83: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_parley/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkgapi build #139: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkgapi/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #21: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kremotecontrol build #38: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kremotecontrol/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kajongg build #12: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kajongg/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_konquest build #16: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_konquest/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_spectacle build #126: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_spectacle/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_cervisia build #23: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_cervisia/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cervisia build #137: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cervisia/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libgravatar build #132: STILL FAILING in 9 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libgravatar/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libksieve build #171: STILL FAILING in 9 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libksieve/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konquest build #50: STILL FAILING in 7 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_konquest/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #257: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/257/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_sink build #25: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_sink/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkolabxml build #8: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkolabxml/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kajongg build #14: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kajongg/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_okteta build #123: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_okteta/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #20: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_umbrello build #18: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_umbrello/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #170: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kajongg build #144: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kajongg/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksudoku build #200: STILL FAILING in 6 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksudoku/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kspaceduel build #18: STILL FAILING in 7 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kspaceduel/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmag build #64: STILL FAILING in 8 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmag/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kspaceduel build #222: STILL FAILING in 8 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kspaceduel/222/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_lskat build #21: STILL FAILING in 9 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_lskat/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_katomic build #7: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_katomic/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkeduvocdocument build #9: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkeduvocdocument/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kopete build #38: NOW UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kopete/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kigo build #126: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kigo/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_killbots build #40: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_killbots/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kopete build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kopete/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_lskat build #218: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_lskat/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_okteta build #24: STILL FAILING in 6 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_okteta/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwin build #23: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwin/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_bomber build #128: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_bomber/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kapman build #54: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kapman/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_granatier build #120: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_granatier/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kblocks build #145: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kblocks/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_keditbookmarks build #71: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_keditbookmarks/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_lskat build #142: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_lskat/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kfilereplace build #32: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kfilereplace/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-extras build #377: NOW UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-extras/377/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalarmcal build #70: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalarmcal/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kopete build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kopete/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_juk build #55: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_juk/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kfourinline build #74: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kfourinline/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcalutils build #101: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcalutils/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_jovie build #69: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_jovie/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kigo build #163: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kigo/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkolabxml build #10: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkolabxml/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkolabxml build #7: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkolabxml/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #126: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalgebra build #98: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalgebra/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kio-extras build #25: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kio-extras/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpat build #65: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpat/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkeduvocdocument build #355: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkeduvocdocument/355/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #22: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #67: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_dolphin-plugins/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_bovo build #91: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_bovo/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdiamond build #74: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdiamond/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaccessible build #35: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaccessible/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_katomic build #73: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_katomic/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksnakeduel build #167: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksnakeduel/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knetwalk build #93: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knetwalk/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmag build #198: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmag/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwin build #28: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwin/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konquest build #150: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konquest/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkeduvocdocument build #22: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkeduvocdocument/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kbounce build #86: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kbounce/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmix build #58: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmix/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdialog build #71: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdialog/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #175: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #151: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kblackbox build #76: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kblackbox/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kblog build #106: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kblog/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kompare build #81: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kompare/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kollision build #77: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kollision/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kget build #114: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kget/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kppp build #35: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kppp/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmouth build #34: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmouth/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kimagemapeditor build #57: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kimagemapeditor/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_klinkstatus build #117: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_klinkstatus/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kbreakout build #152: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kbreakout/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmousetool build #32: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmousetool/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_jovie build #88: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_jovie/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kanagram build #90: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kanagram/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaccounts-providers build #85: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaccounts-providers/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-addons build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-addons/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmouth build #125: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmouth/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kio-gdrive build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kio-gdrive/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #27: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kopete build #128: NOW UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kopete/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_elisa build #30: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_elisa/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwin build #190: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwin/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwin build #47: UNSTABLE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwin/47/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-05-18
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kstars build #25: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kstars/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kopete build #195: NOW UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kopete/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #21: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkolabxml build #3: STILL FAILING in 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkolabxml/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krita build #21: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krita/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kajongg build #18: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kajongg/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kgpg build #53: STILL FAILING in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kgpg/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkipi build #16: FIXED in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkipi/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_sweeper build #6: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_sweeper/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkeduvocdocument build #13: FIXED in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkeduvocdocument/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksnakeduel build #6: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksnakeduel/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmag build #8: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmag/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksudoku build #26: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksudoku/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkdegames build #23: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkdegames/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kfilereplace build #34: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kfilereplace/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kolourpaint build #77: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kolourpaint/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_sink build #60: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_sink/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ktp-common-internals build #15: FIXED in 1 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ktp-common-internals/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjumpingcube build #132: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjumpingcube/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knavalbattle build #74: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knavalbattle/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kleopatra build #142: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kleopatra/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_khangman build #138: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_khangman/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio-extras build #174: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio-extras/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmahjongg build #106: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmahjongg/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_killbots build #69: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_killbots/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_klickety build #71: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_klickety/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdb build #26: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdb/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kile build #32: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kile/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmines build #92: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmines/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_klines build #72: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_klines/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalzium build #22: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalzium/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kopete build #9: NOW UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kopete/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalzium build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalzium/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #470: STILL FAILING in 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/470/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kiriki build #150: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kiriki/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #135: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mbox-importer build #79: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mbox-importer/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #135: STILL FAILING in 6 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #137: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_cantor build #17: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_cantor/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kontact build #97: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kontact/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sink build #58: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sink/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #127: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kgpg build #163: STILL FAILING in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kgpg/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #263: STILL FAILING in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/263/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotes build #161: STILL FAILING in 7 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotes/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #148: STILL FAILING in 5 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #199: STILL FAILING in 8 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdenlive build #462: STILL FAILING in 8 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdenlive/462/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kstars build #30: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kstars/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-pa build #424: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-pa/424/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktuberling build #168: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktuberling/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpat build #276: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpat/276/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_picmi build #258: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_picmi/258/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #166: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksquares build #308: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksquares/308/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kshisen build #292: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kshisen/292/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarm build #120: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarm/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor build #97: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaddressbook build #152: STILL FAILING in 4 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaddressbook/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kajongg build #143: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kajongg/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_blogilo build #89: STILL FAILING in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_blogilo/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akregator build #120: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akregator/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole build #91: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ark build #23: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ark/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ark build #40: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ark/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_umbrello build #39: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_umbrello/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdiamond build #256: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdiamond/256/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knavalbattle build #124: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knavalbattle/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kbounce build #310: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kbounce/310/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjumpingcube build #321: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjumpingcube/321/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knetwalk build #242: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knetwalk/242/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_killbots build #264: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_killbots/264/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kblocks build #302: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kblocks/302/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kiriki build #300: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kiriki/300/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kbreakout build #260: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kbreakout/260/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-gdrive build #50: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-gdrive/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfourinline build #252: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfourinline/252/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kblackbox build #315: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kblackbox/315/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmahjongg build #214: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmahjongg/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kile build #30: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kile/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kscreen build #328: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kscreen/328/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kollision build #354: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kollision/354/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kajongg build #9: STILL FAILING in 5 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kajongg/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktuberling build #6: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktuberling/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-pa build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-pa/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdenlive build #35: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdenlive/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmines build #8: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmines/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksquares build #8: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksquares/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kblocks build #6: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kblocks/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kollision build #11: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kollision/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_picmi build #15: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_picmi/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kshisen build #8: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kshisen/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_knetwalk build #8: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_knetwalk/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_klickety build #9: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_klickety/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_granatier build #306: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_granatier/306/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #494: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/494/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalzium build #189: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalzium/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_katomic build #298: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_katomic/298/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_juk build #173: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_juk/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_elisa build #30: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_elisa/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kapman build #259: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kapman/259/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #322: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/322/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_bovo build #324: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_bovo/324/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_bomber build #303: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_bomber/303/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kolourpaint build #9: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kolourpaint/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kjumpingcube build #6: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kjumpingcube/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kio-extras build #44: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kio-extras/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_katomic build #6: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_katomic/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kiriki build #6: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kiriki/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_granatier build #6: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_granatier/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kbounce build #8: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kbounce/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmahjongg build #10: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmahjongg/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdiamond build #37: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdiamond/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kfourinline build #6: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kfourinline/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_killbots build #6: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_killbots/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_bovo build #8: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_bovo/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kpat build #9: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kpat/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kblackbox build #6: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kblackbox/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_klines build #31: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_klines/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kbreakout build #6: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kbreakout/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkolab build #4: STILL FAILING in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkolab/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkolab build #12: STILL FAILING in 1 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkolab/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konquest build #151: STILL FAILING in 5 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konquest/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konquest build #51: STILL FAILING in 7 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_konquest/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksnakeduel build #168: STILL FAILING in 7 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksnakeduel/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmag build #65: STILL FAILING in 7 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmag/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kigo build #127: STILL FAILING in 7 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kigo/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_lskat build #219: STILL FAILING in 7 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_lskat/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksudoku build #201: STILL FAILING in 8 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksudoku/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkolabxml build #8: STILL FAILING in 9 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkolabxml/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kigo build #164: STILL FAILING in 9 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kigo/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kajongg build #145: STILL FAILING in 9 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kajongg/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kspaceduel build #223: STILL FAILING in 9 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kspaceduel/223/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmag build #199: STILL FAILING in 9 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmag/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #141: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkolabxml build #4: STILL FAILING in 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkolabxml/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #471: STILL FAILING in 1 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/471/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #258: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/258/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_blogilo build #90: STILL FAILING in 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_blogilo/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #136: STILL FAILING in 4 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mbox-importer build #80: STILL FAILING in 6 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mbox-importer/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #200: STILL FAILING in 6 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #264: STILL FAILING in 6 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/264/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotes build #162: STILL FAILING in 6 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotes/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #128: STILL FAILING in 6 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaddressbook build #153: STILL FAILING in 5 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaddressbook/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarm build #121: STILL FAILING in 6 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarm/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_khangman build #6: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_khangman/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_parley build #39: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_parley/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkeduvocdocument build #10: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkeduvocdocument/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_oxygen build #36: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_oxygen/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor build #98: STILL FAILING in 8 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #136: STILL FAILING in 8 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #102: STILL FAILING in 9 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kanagram build #6: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kanagram/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwordquiz build #8: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwordquiz/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kontact build #98: STILL FAILING in 9 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kontact/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdenlive build #463: STILL FAILING in 9 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdenlive/463/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kajongg build #144: STILL FAILING in 8 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kajongg/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkolabxml build #5: STILL FAILING in 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkolabxml/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole build #92: STILL FAILING in 3 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkolabxml build #11: STILL FAILING in 1 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkolabxml/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_telepathy-qt build #10: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_telepathy-qt/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akregator build #121: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akregator/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkdegames build #19: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkdegames/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #176: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_khangman build #304: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_khangman/304/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio-gdrive build #82: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio-gdrive/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kanagram build #297: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kanagram/297/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwordquiz build #243: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwordquiz/243/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kajongg build #10: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kajongg/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sink build #59: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sink/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kile build #21: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kile/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksieve build #180: STILL FAILING in 2 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksieve/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdenlive build #36: STILL FAILING in 6 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdenlive/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cervisia build #196: STILL FAILING in 5 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cervisia/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor build #173: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cervisia build #138: STILL FAILING in 5 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cervisia/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_cervisia build #24: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_cervisia/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkdegames build #22: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkdegames/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkolab build #5: STILL FAILING in 8 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkolab/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailcommon build #156: STILL FAILING in 6 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailcommon/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #103: STILL FAILING in 5 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_telepathy-qt build #7: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_telepathy-qt/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor build #174: STILL FAILING in 3 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksieve build #181: STILL FAILING in 4 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksieve/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkolab build #3: STILL FAILING in 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkolab/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_telepathy-qt build #10: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_telepathy-qt/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knavalbattle build #75: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knavalbattle/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_parley build #351: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_parley/351/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkolab build #6: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkolab/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kgpg build #164: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kgpg/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knavalbattle build #125: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knavalbattle/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkeduvocdocument build #142: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkeduvocdocument/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkipi build #52: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkipi/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_eventviews build #89: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_eventviews/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailcommon build #157: STILL FAILING in 4 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailcommon/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksieve build #182: STILL FAILING in 3 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksieve/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #104: STILL FAILING in 3 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkolab build #4: STILL FAILING in 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkolab/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkolab build #7: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkolab/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailimporter build #171: STILL FAILING in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailimporter/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_eventviews build #90: STILL FAILING in 3 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_eventviews/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksieve build #183: STILL FAILING in 2 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksieve/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkdegames build #20: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkdegames/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_breeze build #14: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_breeze/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #105: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkdegames build #11: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkdegames/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailimporter build #172: STILL FAILING in 2 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailimporter/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cervisia build #197: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cervisia/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_cervisia build #25: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_cervisia/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #127: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-call-ui/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knavalbattle build #19: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knavalbattle/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_okteta build #25: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_okteta/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_okteta build #124: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_okteta/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmenuedit build #107: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmenuedit/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #107: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okteta build #238: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okteta/238/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cervisia build #139: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cervisia/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_oxygen build #117: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_oxygen/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkolab build #8: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkolab/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pimcommon build #170: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pimcommon/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #172: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_telepathy-qt build #8: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_telepathy-qt/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkdepim build #119: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkdepim/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kgpg build #54: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kgpg/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkolab build #6: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkolab/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmailtransport build #160: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmailtransport/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmailtransport build #214: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmailtransport/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pimcommon build #171: STILL FAILING in 3 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pimcommon/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkdegames build #73: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkdegames/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkdegames build #263: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkdegames/263/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkdepim build #120: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkdepim/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #146: STILL FAILING in 2 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #202: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkdepim build #176: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkdepim/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #93: STILL FAILING in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akregator build #160: STILL FAILING in 2 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akregator/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotes build #165: STILL FAILING in 2 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotes/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #152: STILL FAILING in 2 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #138: STILL FAILING in 2 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mbox-importer build #134: STILL FAILING in 2 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mbox-importer/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_grantlee-editor build #117: STILL FAILING in 2 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_grantlee-editor/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_blogilo build #123: STILL FAILING in 2 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_blogilo/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkolab build #7: STILL FAILING in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkolab/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #21: STILL FAILING in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkdegames build #12: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkdegames/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knavalbattle build #20: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knavalbattle/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_khotkeys build #91: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_khotkeys/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #123: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #147: STILL FAILING in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mbox-importer build #135: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mbox-importer/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkdepim build #177: STILL FAILING in 3 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkdepim/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #153: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_blogilo build #124: STILL FAILING in 2 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_blogilo/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #203: STILL FAILING in 4 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotes build #166: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotes/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #94: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_grantlee-editor build #118: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_grantlee-editor/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #139: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akregator build #161: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akregator/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #76: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaddressbook build #178: STILL FAILING in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaddressbook/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalarm build #114: STILL FAILING in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalarm/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #201: STILL FAILING in 4 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #198: STILL FAILING in 4 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #249: STILL FAILING in 4 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/249/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kontact build #119: STILL FAILING in 4 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kontact/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole build #109: STILL FAILING in 4 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #128: STILL FAILING in 4 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #143: STILL FAILING in 4 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdepim-addons build #37: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdepim-addons/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calendarsupport build #138: STILL FAILING in 4 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calendarsupport/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #238: STILL FAILING in 4 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/238/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #77: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaddressbook build #179: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaddressbook/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #129: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole build #110: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalarm build #115: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalarm/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #144: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #199: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #202: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kontact build #120: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kontact/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #250: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/250/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calendarsupport build #139: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calendarsupport/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #239: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/239/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libksieve build #172: STILL FAILING in 2 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libksieve/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkdegames build #74: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkdegames/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkdegames build #264: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkdegames/264/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailimporter build #99: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailimporter/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor build #140: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #239: STILL FAILING in 3 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/239/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #144: STILL FAILING in 3 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libgravatar build #109: STILL FAILING in 3 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libgravatar/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor build #141: STILL FAILING in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailimporter build #100: STILL FAILING in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailimporter/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #145: STILL FAILING in 2 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libgravatar build #110: STILL FAILING in 2 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libgravatar/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_eventviews build #130: STILL FAILING in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_eventviews/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmime build #24: FAILURE in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmime/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #240: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/240/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailcommon build #152: STILL FAILING in 4 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailcommon/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #158: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktexteditor build #30: FAILURE in 1 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktexteditor/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_eventviews build #131: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_eventviews/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calendarsupport build #118: STILL FAILING in 3 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calendarsupport/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-addons build #41: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-addons/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailcommon build #153: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailcommon/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmime build #25: FIXED in 8 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmime/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-search build #131: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-search/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libgravatar build #133: STILL FAILING in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libgravatar/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calendarsupport build #119: STILL FAILING in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calendarsupport/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #156: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons build #175: STILL UNSTABLE in 6 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemviews build #167: STILL UNSTABLE in 6 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemviews/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_sink build #26: ABORTED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_sink/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_phonon build #12: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_phonon/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemviews build #428: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemviews/428/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons build #469: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons/469/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kauth build #357: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kauth/357/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kitemmodels build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kitemmodels/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #429: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/429/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kguiaddons build #434: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kguiaddons/434/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemmodels build #398: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemmodels/398/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ki18n build #115: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ki18n/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcodecs build #106: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcodecs/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #177: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcodecs build #442: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcodecs/442/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemmodels build #117: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemmodels/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kguiaddons build #110: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kguiaddons/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfig build #114: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfig/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_phonon build #4: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_phonon/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons build #146: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktexteditor build #31: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktexteditor/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfig build #482: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfig/482/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ki18n build #460: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ki18n/460/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kguiaddons build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kguiaddons/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kconfig build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kconfig/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kitemviews build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kitemviews/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcoreaddons build #28: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcoreaddons/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdbusaddons build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdbusaddons/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ki18n build #29: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ki18n/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcompletion build #108: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcompletion/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcodecs build #30: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcodecs/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_phonon build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_phonon/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kauth build #81: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kauth/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets build #163: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons build #438: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons/438/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_sink build #61: STILL FAILING in 8 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_sink/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcompletion build #437: STILL UNSTABLE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcompletion/437/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_sink build #62: STILL FAILING in 9 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_sink/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kjobwidgets build #16: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kjobwidgets/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcompletion build #31: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcompletion/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #391: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfigwidgets/391/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #127: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjobwidgets build #404: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjobwidgets/404/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kauth build #21: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kauth/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_sink build #27: ABORTED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_sink/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sink build #60: STILL FAILING in 9 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sink/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #16: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kconfigwidgets/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sink build #61: STILL FAILING in 8 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sink/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #168: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-contacts/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-search build #160: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-search/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pimcommon build #132: STILL FAILING in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pimcommon/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #131: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kube build #16: ABORTED in 5 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kube/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #22: NOW UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #138: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #149: STILL FAILING in 4 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor build #175: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailcommon build #158: STILL FAILING in 2 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailcommon/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor build #176: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailcommon build #159: STILL FAILING in 3 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailcommon/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kube build #17: ABORTED in 7 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kube/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_sink build #28: ABORTED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_sink/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #125: STILL UNSTABLE in 4 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- * Rik Mills: no usptream changes in > 1 year - manual rebuilds instead
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- * Rik Mills: master branch for sink
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » master build #53: SUCCESS in 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=master/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » linode-01 build #53: SUCCESS in 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=linode-01/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-01 build #53: SUCCESS in 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-01/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-02 build #53: SUCCESS in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-02/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1528: SUCCESS in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1528/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1528: SUCCESS in 1 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1528/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1528: SUCCESS in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1528/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1528: SUCCESS in 4 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1528/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_sink build #29: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_sink/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1529: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1529/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1529: SUCCESS in 1 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1529/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1529: SUCCESS in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1529/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1529: SUCCESS in 4 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1529/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kidentitymanagement build #36: FAILURE in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kidentitymanagement/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kidentitymanagement build #37: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kidentitymanagement/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kgpg build #55: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kgpg/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkdepim build #121: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkdepim/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kcalutils build #42: FAILURE in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kcalutils/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcalutils build #102: FAILURE in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcalutils/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcalutils build #241: FAILURE in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcalutils/241/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kleopatra build #143: FAILURE in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kleopatra/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kleopatra build #216: FAILURE in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kleopatra/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kcalutils build #43: STILL FAILING in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kcalutils/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcalutils build #103: STILL FAILING in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcalutils/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcalutils build #242: STILL FAILING in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcalutils/242/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kleopatra build #217: STILL FAILING in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kleopatra/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkdepim build #178: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkdepim/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kcalutils build #44: FIXED in 9 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kcalutils/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kleopatra build #144: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kleopatra/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcalutils build #243: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcalutils/243/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pimcommon build #133: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pimcommon/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kleopatra build #218: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kleopatra/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pimcommon build #172: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pimcommon/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcalutils build #104: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcalutils/104/
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Heyo
<BluesKaj> hi ahoneybun
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libgravatar build #134: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libgravatar/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libgravatar build #111: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libgravatar/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #146: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #132: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #148: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailimporter build #173: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailimporter/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailimporter build #101: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailimporter/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calendarsupport build #140: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calendarsupport/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calendarsupport build #120: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calendarsupport/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #204: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #241: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/241/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #240: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/240/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #200: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #78: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #106: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_eventviews build #132: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_eventviews/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_blogilo build #125: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_blogilo/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_eventviews build #91: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_eventviews/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_blogilo build #91: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_blogilo/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksieve build #184: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksieve/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole build #111: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole build #93: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_grantlee-editor build #119: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_grantlee-editor/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotes build #163: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotes/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailcommon build #160: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailcommon/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akregator build #162: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akregator/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akregator build #122: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akregator/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor build #99: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailcommon build #154: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailcommon/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libksieve build #173: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libksieve/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1530: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1530/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1530: SUCCESS in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1530/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1530: SUCCESS in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1530/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1530: SUCCESS in 4 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1530/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kontact build #121: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kontact/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalarm build #116: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalarm/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #95: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mbox-importer build #81: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mbox-importer/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor build #142: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mbox-importer build #136: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mbox-importer/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor build #177: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #140: NOW UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #130: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kontact build #99: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kontact/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #137: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #150: NOW UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarm build #122: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarm/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #129: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #154: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #137: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #145: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #139: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaddressbook build #180: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaddressbook/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaddressbook build #154: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaddressbook/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdepim-addons build #38: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdepim-addons/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #251: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/251/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #201: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #203: NOW UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-addons build #42: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-addons/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #265: NOW UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/265/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_blogilo build #92: FAILURE in 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_blogilo/92/
<acheronuk> odd
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdenlive build #464: STILL FAILING in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdenlive/464/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdenlive build #37: STILL FAILING in 6 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdenlive/37/
<krytarik> even
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdenlive build #465: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdenlive/465/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_blogilo build #93: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_blogilo/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdenlive build #38: STILL FAILING in 5 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdenlive/38/
<acheronuk> must have been old workspace files left on that slave
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdenlive build #19: UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdenlive/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdenlive build #32: UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdenlive/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdenlive build #21: UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdenlive/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdenlive build #165: UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdenlive/165/
<ahoneybun> <3 cyphermox
<cyphermox> ahoneybun: I plan on merging that tomorrow probably, while I update ubiquity in general for 17.10, and try to fix the WPA enterprise support at the same time
<cyphermox> it now needs an upload for a new libd-i version anyway
<ahoneybun> cyphermox: how can I tell when a daily iso will have the update?
<ahoneybun> I want to see how it looks with the new slides I have 
 * ahoneybun has not merged them yet
<cyphermox> it would be the build immediately after when $something is uploaded, usually
<ahoneybun> ahhh
<cyphermox> unless say, autopkgtests fail for ubiquity, but we don't block slideshow updates for t hat
<ahoneybun> so tomorrows build will have it then
<ahoneybun> I have the slides in my own ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu branch atm
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> (Document) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/tVZtlXyf/Create-slide.png
<ahoneybun> cyphermox: there are a lot of changes from new .html files/ screenshots, and renamed files
<cyphermox> ahoneybun: ok
<cyphermox> well, I'll send an email to ubuntu-devel to remind people to do slideshow updates ;)
<ahoneybun> we've not had any since 2009 I think
<ahoneybun> not the slides really
<cyphermox> ahoneybun: ok
<cyphermox> ahoneybun: well, thanks for the reminder. I sent an email to ubuntu-devel@
<ahoneybun> xD np
<cyphermox> I don't expect much in terms of responses, just trying to push people a bit to not update their slideshow at the very last minute :)
<ahoneybun> lovely to see 
<ahoneybun> cyphermox: want me to send a MR now?
<ahoneybun> the slides are done mostly
<cyphermox> ahoneybun: any time you're comfortable with their state, feel free to do a MR and ping me
<ahoneybun> thanks a ton cyphermox
<ahoneybun> MR sent cyphermox
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_okteta build #125: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_okteta/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_okteta build #23: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_okteta/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_okteta build #38: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_okteta/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_okteta build #25: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_okteta/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_okteta build #26: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_okteta/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okteta build #239: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okteta/239/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_okteta build #126: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_okteta/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_okteta build #127: STILL FAILING in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_okteta/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_okteta build #24: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_okteta/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_okteta build #39: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_okteta/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_discover build #25: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_discover/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_okteta build #26: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_okteta/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_okteta build #27: STILL FAILING in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_okteta/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #218: STILL FAILING in 5 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_discover build #26: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_discover/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #219: STILL FAILING in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_discover build #27: STILL FAILING in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_discover/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #220: STILL FAILING in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_okteta build #40: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_okteta/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okteta build #240: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okteta/240/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_okteta build #27: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_okteta/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_okteta build #25: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_okteta/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_okteta build #128: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_okteta/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_okteta build #28: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_okteta/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_libkdegames build #21: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_libkdegames/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkdegames build #13: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkdegames/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkdegames build #265: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkdegames/265/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkdegames build #75: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkdegames/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkdegames build #24: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkdegames/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkdegames build #23: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkdegames/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #873: SUCCESS in 7 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/873/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #472: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/472/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #211: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #266: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/266/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-pa build #21: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-pa/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kile build #33: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kile/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_babe build #43: FAILURE in 8 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_babe/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalzium build #16: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalzium/16/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-05-19
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sink build #62: FIXED in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sink/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwin build #191: FIXED in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwin/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_cantor build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_cantor/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio-gdrive build #83: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio-gdrive/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_elisa build #31: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_elisa/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi build #50: FAILURE in 5 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_umbrello build #28: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_umbrello/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #177: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_sink build #63: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_sink/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #127: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_babe build #39: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_babe/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdenlive build #166: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdenlive/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kile build #31: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kile/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalzium build #190: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalzium/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_babe build #22: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_babe/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #495: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/495/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_elisa build #31: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_elisa/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-pa build #425: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-pa/425/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #42: STILL FAILING in 1 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdenlive build #22: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdenlive/22/
 * ahoneybun misses clive
<valorie> me too
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #22: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #167: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #25: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #22: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #473: STILL FAILING in 1 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/473/
 * ahoneybun uploads new nextcloud-client build for artful if anyone wants it
<ahoneybun> going to see if it builds fine
<ahoneybun> ahhh telepathy-morse and telegram-qt built as well for artful
<ahoneybun> odd telepathy-morse failed for i386
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #212: STILL FAILING in 4 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #267: STILL FAILING in 5 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/267/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kstars build #31: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kstars/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ark build #41: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ark/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_umbrello build #40: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_umbrello/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_babe build #44: STILL FAILING in 8 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_babe/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #43: STILL FAILING in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_babe build #23: STILL FAILING in 7 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_babe/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_umbrello build #22: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_umbrello/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kio-gdrive build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kio-gdrive/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_babe build #40: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_babe/40/
<ahoneybun> ohhh telepathy-morse i386 started building again on it's own
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalzium build #23: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalzium/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ark build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ark/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi build #51: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #142: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krita build #22: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krita/22/
<ahoneybun> anyone on artful and want some Nextcloud client love: https://launchpad.net/~aaronhoneycutt/+archive/ubuntu/artful/+packages
<ahoneybun> if anyone has some time to review the slides text that would be greeeeaaattt: https://code.launchpad.net/~aaronhoneycutt/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/artful
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kile build #22: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kile/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #204: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #28: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/28/
<valorie> ahoneybun: I want to improve some of that text
<valorie> can I just send you an email or something?
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Yea sure
<valorie> any way I can see each image easily?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfig build #115: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfig/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcodecs build #107: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcodecs/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_phonon build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_phonon/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets build #164: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kitemmodels build #21: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kitemmodels/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdbusaddons build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdbusaddons/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcompletion build #32: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcompletion/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kitemviews build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kitemviews/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kguiaddons build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kguiaddons/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ki18n build #30: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ki18n/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kjobwidgets build #17: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kjobwidgets/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons build #470: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons/470/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ki18n build #461: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ki18n/461/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfig build #483: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfig/483/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcodecs build #443: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcodecs/443/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_phonon build #13: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_phonon/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kconfig build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kconfig/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcoreaddons build #29: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcoreaddons/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcodecs build #31: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcodecs/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_phonon build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_phonon/20/
<santa_> good morning everyone
<santa_> https://k38.kn3.net/taringa/1/7/6/6/6/9/93/evildarknes1/9BA.jpg?9954
<valorie> a pigeon
<valorie> lol
<valorie> thanks for your service, faithful guardian
<hateball> now clean the mess you made on my car
<valorie> rofl
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_ark build #37: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_ark/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ark build #25: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ark/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ark build #42: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ark/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #496: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/496/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #26: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ark build #178: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ark/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_baloo-widgets build #29: UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_baloo-widgets/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_baloo-widgets build #44: UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_baloo-widgets/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_baloo-widgets build #8: UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_baloo-widgets/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_baloo-widgets build #22: UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_baloo-widgets/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_baloo-widgets build #321: UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_baloo-widgets/321/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_baloo-widgets build #165: UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_baloo-widgets/165/
<acheronuk> morning
 * acheronuk pokes autotests
<valorie> hey acheronuk
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_baloo-widgets build #9: FIXED in 9 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_baloo-widgets/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_baloo-widgets build #45: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_baloo-widgets/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_baloo-widgets build #30: FIXED in 9 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_baloo-widgets/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_baloo-widgets build #322: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_baloo-widgets/322/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_baloo-widgets build #166: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_baloo-widgets/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_baloo-widgets build #23: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_baloo-widgets/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalzium build #17: FAILURE in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalzium/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kapptemplate build #364: FAILURE in 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kapptemplate/364/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kapptemplate build #37: FAILURE in 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kapptemplate/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kapptemplate build #24: FAILURE in 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kapptemplate/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kapptemplate build #22: FAILURE in 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kapptemplate/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kapptemplate build #24: FAILURE in 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kapptemplate/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kapptemplate build #156: FAILURE in 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kapptemplate/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kalzium build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kalzium/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalzium build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalzium/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #128: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #23: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalzium build #191: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalzium/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kapptemplate build #23: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kapptemplate/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kapptemplate build #38: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kapptemplate/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalzium build #18: NOW UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalzium/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kapptemplate build #25: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kapptemplate/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kapptemplate build #25: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kapptemplate/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kapptemplate build #365: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kapptemplate/365/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kapptemplate build #157: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kapptemplate/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1531: SUCCESS in 1 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1531/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1531: SUCCESS in 1 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1531/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1531: SUCCESS in 4 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1531/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1531: SUCCESS in 4 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1531/
<ahoneybun> valorie: either clone the branch and run the script or just clone the branch and look at the html
<ahoneybun> valorie: http://imgur.com/a/nJj38
<ahoneybun> acheronuk: Plasma 5.9.95 still rocking very well herel
<ahoneybun> *here
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Heyo Blue
<BluesKaj> hi ahoneybun
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcalutils build #17: UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcalutils/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcalutils build #16: UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcalutils/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcalutils build #18: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcalutils/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcalutils build #17: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcalutils/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #268: STILL FAILING in 7 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/268/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #205: FAILURE in 8 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #29: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #206: STILL FAILING in 5 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #269: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/269/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #30: STILL FAILING in 6 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #207: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kdepim-addons build #39: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kdepim-addons/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-addons build #43: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-addons/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-addons build #25: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-addons/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_keditbookmarks build #63: FAILURE in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_keditbookmarks/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_keditbookmarks build #19: FAILURE in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_keditbookmarks/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_keditbookmarks build #34: FAILURE in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_keditbookmarks/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_keditbookmarks build #72: FAILURE in 7 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_keditbookmarks/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_keditbookmarks build #20: FAILURE in 7 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_keditbookmarks/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_keditbookmarks build #18: FAILURE in 7 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_keditbookmarks/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_keditbookmarks build #35: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_keditbookmarks/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_keditbookmarks build #64: STILL FAILING in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_keditbookmarks/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_keditbookmarks build #20: STILL FAILING in 5 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_keditbookmarks/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_keditbookmarks build #73: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_keditbookmarks/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_keditbookmarks build #21: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_keditbookmarks/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_keditbookmarks build #19: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_keditbookmarks/19/
<mparillo> kinfocenter reports that I now have KDE Frameworks 5.34 in AA. I think they re-landed without PPAs. Is that correct? If so, I will update https://phabricator.kde.org/w/kubuntu/packaging/status/
<santa_> mparillo: http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/ka-iron-hand_reports/frameworks_archive/5.34_artful_proposed_migration.pdf
<mparillo> santa_: Thank you. So the preponderance of dark green says KF 5.34 is mostly in the AA Archive. A couple of dark blues indicate the auto package testing is still running, but orange is waiting on the dark blue?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_keditbookmarks build #20: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_keditbookmarks/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_keditbookmarks build #22: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_keditbookmarks/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_keditbookmarks build #36: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_keditbookmarks/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_keditbookmarks build #74: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_keditbookmarks/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_keditbookmarks build #21: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_keditbookmarks/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #32: FAILURE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_keditbookmarks build #65: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_keditbookmarks/65/
<santa_> mparillo: indeed most of fw 5.34 is in th artful archive now. regarding the oranges to figure whats holding them back you need to click on the node in question and that would direct you to the update excuses page
<santa_> for instance if you click on kthml:
<santa_> Depends: khtml kparts (not considered)
<santa_> Not considered 
<santa_> so yes, usually oranges are because they are waiting on any dark blue
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #33: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kio-extras build #45: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kio-extras/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-extras build #378: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-extras/378/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1532: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1532/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1532: SUCCESS in 1 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1532/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1532: SUCCESS in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1532/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1532: SUCCESS in 4 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1532/
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Mm since yesterday I've not gotten a display on my desktop
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> This happened before
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> @acheronuk could you make that new SDDM 0.14 for 17.04?
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> I can't seem to log into my desktop
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> before I had a black screen, then upgraged my nvidia-3** and got to the SDDM now
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> but it freezes when I click to log i
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knavalbattle build #126: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knavalbattle/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knavalbattle build #76: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knavalbattle/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knavalbattle build #21: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knavalbattle/21/
<valorie> awwww, thanks ahoneybun
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> ?what?
<valorie> you made an imgur slideshow
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> Ahhh that
<valorie> I appreciate it
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotes build #167: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotes/167/
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> would be much easier with bzr but I'll take contribution lol
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knavalbattle build #77: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knavalbattle/77/
<valorie> @ahoneybun I just don't seem to have the will right now to relearn bzr
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knavalbattle build #127: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knavalbattle/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knavalbattle build #22: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knavalbattle/22/
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> well for what I need it's just similar to git tbh
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> make changes, bzr add, bzr commit, bzr push
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> but I can understand that
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> ahhh Ubuntu is moving from aptdaemon to packagekit
<valorie> just when I've gotten used to apt
<valorie> now I'll have to learn pkcon
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> wellll Ubuntu Touch had pkcon lol
<valorie> sitter likes it
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> mm I can't use my microphone on my laptop
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> odd
#kubuntu-devel 2017-05-20
<ahoneybun> how did I get put at the top of the UWNL?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkscreen build #31: FAILURE in 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkscreen/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkscreen build #404: FAILURE in 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkscreen/404/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkscreen build #180: FAILURE in 1 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkscreen/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkscreen build #181: STILL FAILING in 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkscreen/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkscreen build #32: STILL FAILING in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkscreen/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkscreen build #405: STILL FAILING in 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkscreen/405/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #474: STILL FAILING in 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/474/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #44: STILL FAILING in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #213: STILL FAILING in 1 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kstars build #26: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kstars/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kstars build #24: STILL FAILING in 4 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kstars/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #214: STILL FAILING in 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #45: STILL FAILING in 1 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #475: STILL FAILING in 1 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/475/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kstars build #27: STILL FAILING in 5 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kstars/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kstars build #25: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kstars/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kstars build #32: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kstars/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwave build #21: UNSTABLE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwave/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwave build #22: UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwave/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kwave build #35: UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kwave/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwave build #33: UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwave/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwave build #124: UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwave/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwave build #100: UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwave/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_umbrello build #19: STILL FAILING in 6 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_umbrello/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #171: STILL FAILING in 6 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #259: STILL FAILING in 7 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/259/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #172: STILL FAILING in 5 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #260: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/260/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_umbrello build #20: STILL FAILING in 6 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_umbrello/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_umbrello build #29: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_umbrello/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_umbrello build #23: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_umbrello/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #261: STILL FAILING in 7 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/261/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #173: STILL FAILING in 8 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_umbrello build #41: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_umbrello/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_umbrello build #21: STILL FAILING in 8 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_umbrello/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwin build #48: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwin/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_umbrello build #42: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_umbrello/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_umbrello build #30: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_umbrello/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_umbrello build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_umbrello/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwave build #22: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwave/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwave build #23: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwave/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwave build #125: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwave/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwave build #101: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwave/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_kwave build #36: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_kwave/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwave build #34: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwave/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1533: SUCCESS in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1533/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1533: SUCCESS in 1 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1533/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1533: SUCCESS in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1533/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1533: SUCCESS in 4 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1533/
<lordievader[m]> Good morning
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_babe build #24: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_babe/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_babe build #45: STILL FAILING in 5 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_babe/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_babe build #41: STILL FAILING in 7 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_babe/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_babe build #25: STILL FAILING in 6 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_babe/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_babe build #46: STILL FAILING in 6 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_babe/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_babe build #42: STILL FAILING in 6 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_babe/42/
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1534: SUCCESS in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1534/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1534: SUCCESS in 1 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1534/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1534: SUCCESS in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1534/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1534: SUCCESS in 4 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1534/
<mparillo> It looks as if KDE Frameworks 5.34 is in the AA Archive: http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/ka-iron-hand_reports/frameworks_archive/5.34_artful_proposed_migration.pdf
<ahoneybun> !info frameworkintegration
<ubottu> frameworkintegration (source: frameworkintegration): KF5 cross-framework integration plugins. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.34.0-0ubuntu1 (artful), package size 1281 kB, installed size 1710 kB
<ahoneybun> yepp
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> (Photo, 917x637) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/0DQ3FJ0v/file_2646.jpg
<mparillo> ahoneybun: Thanks, but I was getting that yesterday from kinfocenter. Then santa pointed me to the PDF he generates, and there were some blue and orange items yesterday, but all green today.
<ahoneybun> ahhh ok
<ahoneybun> I wonder with the new MP3 news does that mean Ubuntu will install MP3 support by default?
<mparillo> Think of how many wiki pages, AskUbuntu, and Ubuntu Forum articles become obsolete?
<mparillo> Updated Status for KF 5.34: https://phabricator.kde.org/w/kubuntu/packaging/status/
<ahoneybun> damnn
<mparillo> I just tested the 64-bit daily AA ISO on real HW. I picked the auto re-size option, pretty much all the defaults, and it installed smoothly.
<ahoneybun> mparillo: if you ever try that again let me know if the sidebar color changes
<mparillo> Will do. I did not exactly stare at the screen for 10 minutes straight. When you say changes, do you mean like a flickering, with a subtle color change, as the slideshow advances? Or just a different sidebar color than we are sued to.
<ahoneybun> last one
<mparillo> I certainly did not notice anything spectacularly ugly.
<ahoneybun> damnn
<ahoneybun> I just got todays ISO and it did not change yet
<mparillo> I zsynced maybe two hours ago.
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> (Photo, 912x621) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/EwNmTtLC/file_2647.jpg
<ahoneybun> meant like that
<mparillo> Your jpeg looks dark gray to me. IIRC (and do NOT trust me), it was more of a steel blue.
<ahoneybun> yea I know
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> (Document) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/ZjVGkqzu/Slideshow-sidebarold.png
<ahoneybun> default old looks like that
<mparillo> Yes, that is what I recall. Re-booting with the thumb drive to confirm.
<mparillo> Yup. sidebarold. Steel blue
<mparillo> Or whatever color you want to call it.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #43: FAILURE in 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_pim-sieve-editor/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #53: FAILURE in 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_pim-sieve-editor/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #155: FAILURE in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #17: FAILURE in 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_pim-sieve-editor/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #138: FAILURE in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #22: FAILURE in 1 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #44: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_stable_pim-sieve-editor/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #54: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_pim-sieve-editor/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #18: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_pim-sieve-editor/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #23: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #156: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #139: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/139/
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> ahoneybun: no ubiquity uploads since your MP
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> santa_: thx for the continued works on apps. can see you are being busy there :)
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> @acheronuk I've been checking the daily isos for changes
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> how do you see uploads?
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @ahoneybun, I'mm subbed to: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/Artful-changes
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> and filter those emails into their own folder
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> right
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> subed
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_babe build #43: STILL FAILING in 7 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_babe/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_babe build #47: STILL FAILING in 8 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_babe/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_babe build #26: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_babe/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-pa build #22: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-pa/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-pa build #426: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-pa/426/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_babe build #48: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_babe/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_babe build #44: STILL FAILING in 5 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_babe/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_babe build #27: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_babe/27/
 * acheronuk wonders what happened with X that I now get the 'try kubuntu' option booting the iso in a VM now
<acheronuk> instead of that crashing and going straight to the desktop
<ahoneybun> it gives you the "try kubuntu and install kubuntu riight?>
<acheronuk> yep. for a looooooooooooooong time in Virtualbox, that never worked
<acheronuk> tried to load. saw a fleeting glimpse. then it seemed to crash and load the live session instead
<acheronuk> now it seems stable
<acheronuk> odd. but good :)
<ahoneybun> you get that big window about try vs install?
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> http://i.imgur.com/EMZYhao.png
<ahoneybun> I like that tho
<ahoneybun> work went into those icons
<acheronuk> so do I. just long time since I've seen it in a VM
<ahoneybun> yea I know
<ahoneybun> it usually is a black screen with install option
<acheronuk> in my VMs it's not even been that, but going straight to the live session.
<ahoneybun> right
<ahoneybun> this is great to see
<acheronuk> oh well. something changed in X stack somewhere I guess to make it happier :)
<ahoneybun> nice
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: http://i.imgur.com/x6IBq6k.png
<ahoneybun> the new settings!
<acheronuk> getting there
<ahoneybun> how did you?
<acheronuk> KCI VM
<ahoneybun> ahhh
<acheronuk> it was crashing on startup until today
<acheronuk> certainly looks more modern and fitting with the rest of newer plasma
<ahoneybun> yep
<ahoneybun> sick of that Mac OS X look
<ahoneybun> http://thesmithfam.org/images/mac-snapshot1.png
<ahoneybun> http://thesmithfam.org/images/fedora-11-snapshot6.png
<acheronuk> lol. when you look at them one after the other, you really see it!
<ahoneybun> yeppp lol
<ahoneybun> I wonder how to change my LP picture
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: hmmm... they still have that look. just not the default
<ahoneybun> loook?
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: http://i.imgur.com/pZUNkTl.png
<acheronuk> 3 options now
<acheronuk> new being the sidebar one
<ahoneybun> right thought so
<blaze> that's mine https://i.imgur.com/kWgyCVz.png macos indeed :\
<ahoneybun> odd
<blaze> also guys your nicknames are really indistinguishable https://i.imgur.com/Ow04Js2.png
<ahoneybun> xD
<acheronuk> blaze: ahhhh. oops!
<acheronuk> I don't get that so much: http://i.imgur.com/8WPtqKX.png
 * acheronuk thanks coloured nicks
<IrcsomeBot1> <ahoneybun> (Photo, 865x326) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/MUKsTgpZ/file_2650.jpg
<ahoneybun> I don't get it at all
<acheronuk> using a monospace font doesn't help.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_babe build #28: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_babe/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_babe build #29: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_babe/29/
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> @acheronuk, Hey, thanks for the compliment. It would be nice if you could check if they are still any libs needing a revert of the abi bumps
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> ok. I have an un-updated clone of apps from before the merging I can hopefully use to check that
<acheronuk> santa_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24614079/
<acheronuk> from diffing the unstable vs stable PIM branches in my clone
<ahoneybun> found Simon's source code: https://download.kde.org/unstable/simon/0.4.90/simon-0.4.90.tar.xz.mirrorlist
<ahoneybun> time to make some MR's to fix bugs lol
<acheronuk> so just the bumps in those 3 packages in what would become 17.08 vs what was 17.04 in the stable branch
<acheronuk> santa_: say in akonadi, did you deliberately leave the abi1 install/symbols/overides files there? https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/akonadi/tree/debian?h=kubuntu_artful_archive
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: lol
<ahoneybun> xD
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: https://cgit.kde.org/simon.git/commit/?h=0.5&id=78f289332e5abbde8e41aa9ac36a7042f9460c4f
<acheronuk> adding Ignore=true :P
<ahoneybun> xDDD
#kubuntu-devel 2017-05-21
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kitemmodels build #22: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kitemmodels/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcodecs build #444: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcodecs/444/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfig build #484: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfig/484/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons build #471: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons/471/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ki18n build #462: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ki18n/462/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ki18n build #31: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ki18n/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kguiaddons build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kguiaddons/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdbusaddons build #21: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdbusaddons/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcompletion build #33: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcompletion/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kitemviews build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kitemviews/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcoreaddons build #30: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcoreaddons/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfig build #116: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfig/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets build #165: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kjobwidgets build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kjobwidgets/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kconfig build #21: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kconfig/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1535: SUCCESS in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1535/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1535: SUCCESS in 1 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1535/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1535: SUCCESS in 4 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1535/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1535: SUCCESS in 4 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1535/
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<ahoneybun> anyone thought of editing the os-release in /etc/ ?
<ahoneybun> acheronuk: around this sunday?
 * ahoneybun tries to build latte-dock 0.6.2 thanks to acheronuk's work on 0.6.0
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: change it to what?
<ahoneybun> well to say Kubuntu and link to kubuntu.org
<ahoneybun> just a thought since we're customizing more and more
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: well, it says that on the 'about' in kinfocentre.  
<ahoneybun> true
<acheronuk> IIRC there are a couple of locations that can be set.
<ahoneybun> acheronuk: I wanted to try to build the new Kamoso 3.0
<ahoneybun> https://userbase.kde.org/Kamoso/3.0
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: anyway, yes I had though about tidying and consolidating where we set stuff like that in the settings files
<ahoneybun> like kubuntu-settings?
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: yes, that whole package needs pulling to birts and re-working I think
<ahoneybun> oh right acheronuk: https://launchpad.net/~aaronhoneycutt/+archive/ubuntu/artful/+build/12617230
<acheronuk> Scarlett was going to do it, and started, but had to abandon it
<ahoneybun> the settings package?
<acheronuk> yup
<ahoneybun> other then the About stuff I don't think any of it does anything anymore
<acheronuk> I need to make a phab task for it and decide what we want
<ahoneybun> right, I'll look at it 
<ahoneybun> the phab task
<ahoneybun> and it built!
<ahoneybun> yay
<acheronuk> some of it still does stuff. some is left over KDE4 cruft now in the wrong place and/or obsolete
<ahoneybun> I took out an old 15.04 screenshot in the installer
<ahoneybun> so I'm enjoying cleaning out 
<ahoneybun> acheronuk: any idea how to deal with this: polychromatic_0.3.9~1artful.dsc: Version older than that in the archive. 0.3.9~1artful <= 0.3.9-zesty
<ahoneybun> it built fine I just want to add the artful from zesty 
<acheronuk>  should not be versioning like -zesty 
<acheronuk> that messes things up
<ahoneybun> that's how they made it
<ahoneybun> the developer anyway
<acheronuk> yeah, well they did it in their ppa without thinking much of the consequences of doing it like that
<acheronuk> delete it
<ahoneybun> just going to follow the way you did latte-dock
<ahoneybun> seems good
<acheronuk> that should work
<ahoneybun> 0.3.9-0ubuntu1~ubuntu17.10~ppa1
<acheronuk> or just 0.3.9-0~ubuntu17.10~ppa1
<acheronuk> either works
<ahoneybun> just build it sooo
<acheronuk> you'll need to delete the version you did have
<ahoneybun> I removed the other files
<ahoneybun> do it with every new build
<acheronuk> and may take LP a little while to realise the newer version number on is gone
<ahoneybun> thanks a ton for the work acheronuk
<ahoneybun> damn rejected
<ahoneybun> still older
<acheronuk> the LP publisher is slow on a sunday
<ahoneybun> polychromatic_0.3.9-0ubuntu1~ubuntu17.10~ppa1.dsc: Version older than that in the archive. 0.3.9-0ubuntu1~ubuntu17.10~ppa1 <= 0.3.9-zesty
<acheronuk> can take a while for the publisher to properly clear the conflicting version
<acheronuk> even if it says "deleted"
<ahoneybun> even if they reject it?
<acheronuk> yes, will just have to wait a while before trying again
<ahoneybun> ahhh
<ahoneybun> ok
<acheronuk> or brute force would be to just use another new ppa :P
<acheronuk> where that old version never was
<ahoneybun> right that would work
<ahoneybun> did you see the donation doc? https://phabricator.kde.org/w/kubuntu/donations/
<acheronuk> when I've deleted stuff like taht before, some days I've been able to upload the new package within mins. other days it has taken hrs to clear. so who knows today
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: I saw you talked about it. I may not be able to give this and the settings proper consideration until tomorrow
<ahoneybun> alrightly
<ahoneybun> well 0.6.2 of latte-dock works well
<acheronuk> but yes, need to decide a few things re:direction before too long in this cycle
<acheronuk> good :)
<acheronuk> the git master looks nice as well :)
<ahoneybun> xD
<ahoneybun> would need to clone that and do a few things to get a master one up lol
<ahoneybun> I want to be able to add other widgets into the dock
<acheronuk> works here on master branch. though you need to drag the widget on
<ahoneybun> whatttt
 * ahoneybun needs
<ahoneybun> bbl
<ahoneybun> damn it's still downloading
<ahoneybun> how come the 0.6.0 screenshots show widgets in the dock
<ahoneybun> ahhh got it
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1536: SUCCESS in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1536/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1536: SUCCESS in 1 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1536/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1536: SUCCESS in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1536/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-02 build #1536: SUCCESS in 4 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-02/1536/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_babe build #30: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_babe/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_babe build #31: STILL FAILING in 5 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_babe/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkscreen build #406: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkscreen/406/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkscreen build #182: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkscreen/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkscreen build #33: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkscreen/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #31: STILL FAILING in 5 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #32: STILL FAILING in 6 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_babe build #32: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_babe/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knavalbattle build #128: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knavalbattle/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knavalbattle build #23: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knavalbattle/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knavalbattle build #78: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knavalbattle/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #34: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_babe build #33: STILL FAILING in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_babe/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #874: SUCCESS in 6 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/874/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #215: STILL FAILING in 4 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_babe build #49: STILL FAILING in 6 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_babe/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdenlive build #466: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdenlive/466/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #35: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #46: STILL FAILING in 1 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_babe build #34: STILL FAILING in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_babe/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_cantor build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_cantor/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalzium build #25: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalzium/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kio-gdrive build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kio-gdrive/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdenlive build #23: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdenlive/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdb build #27: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdb/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #27: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/27/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-05-14
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kamoso build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kamoso/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalzium build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalzium/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ark build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ark/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ark build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ark/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalzium build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalzium/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #116: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #107: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_konqueror build #7: FAILURE in 1 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_konqueror/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitinerary build #23: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitinerary/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #121: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_dolphin build #137: UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_dolphin/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #147: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/147/
<tsimonq2> .ir
<tsimonq2> grr
<krytarik> :D
 * tsimonq2 was meaning to type /or 
<krytarik> Of course!
<tsimonq2> (Just look at your keyboard folks, you'll get it. :P)
<krytarik> Depends on the layout really.. :P
<tsimonq2> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkgapi build #79: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkgapi/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #113: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #122: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #98: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_k3b build #95: FAILURE in 1 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_k3b/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_konqueror build #99: FAILURE in 1 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_konqueror/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_amarok build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_amarok/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_baloo-widgets build #7: FAILURE in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_baloo-widgets/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_k3b build #7: FAILURE in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_k3b/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kitinerary build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kitinerary/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_k3b build #7: FAILURE in 1 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_k3b/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo-widgets build #90: FAILURE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo-widgets/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_cantor build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_cantor/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalarmcal build #6: FAILURE in 1 hr 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalarmcal/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #113: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #145: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_k3b build #107: FAILURE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_k3b/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_korganizer build #10: FAILURE in 9 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_korganizer/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_krita build #6: FAILURE in 4 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_krita/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_dolphin build #7: UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_dolphin/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #12: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_korganizer build #104: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_korganizer/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_calendarsupport build #6: FAILURE in 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_calendarsupport/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-workspace build #137: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-workspace/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calendarsupport build #108: FAILURE in 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calendarsupport/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi build #10: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi/10/
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> fenris@X240:~$ sudo apt install calligraplan … Reading package lists... Done … Building dependency tree        … Reading state information... Done … Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have … requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable … distribution that some required packages have not yet been created … or been moved out of Incoming. … The following information m
<IrcsomeBot> resolve the situation: … The following packages have unmet dependencies: …  calligraplan : Depends: calligra-libs (= 1:3.1.0+p18.04+git20180512.2040-0) but 1:3.1.0+p18.04+git20180514.0346-0 is to be installed … E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages. … fenris@X240:~$ dpkg -l | grep calligra-libs … ii  calligra-libs                                   1:3.1.0+p18.04+git20180514.0346-0                          
<IrcsomeBot>           amd64        common libraries and binaries for the Calligra Suite
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2232: SUCCESS in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2232/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2232: SUCCESS in 1 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2232/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2232: SUCCESS in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2232/
<femme> https://efail.de/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2233: SUCCESS in 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2233/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2233: SUCCESS in 1 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2233/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2233: SUCCESS in 4 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2233/
<femme> re: smb and ws-discover - apache cxf has a ws-discovery client https://cxf.apache.org/docs/ws-discovery.html
<femme> http://www.dankulp.com/blog/2013/05/apache-cxf-and-ws-discovery/
<femme> tsimonq2: I just remembered you said you would look into ^
<pedahzur> This was posted before, but I didn't see a message apologies if it was answered after I got offline for the evening. I'll be online for at least 10 hours from now this time around. tsimonq2 suggested I post here again.
<pedahzur> I'm using KDE Frameworks 5.36.0 and Qt 5.6.1 on Kubuntu 16.04, with the Kubuntu backports PPA. Sometimes when I resume from sleep, the network icon (plasmoid?) is no longer in the task bar tray. I can get it back by killing plasmashell and restarting it, but I'm sure there has to be a more elegant work around. 1) What command can I run to restart the network manager plasmoid?  2) How might I debug so that I could make a useful 
<pedahzur> bug report for the devs?
<IrcsomeBot3> <nggraham> Update to Kubuntu 18.04 :)
<valorie> pedahzur: I do recall NM problems back then
<valorie> but I didn't stay on 16.04 very long
<valorie> hopped right into 16.10
<valorie> knock on wood - no recent connection problems
<pedahzur> valorie: This is with Kubuntu Backports PPA, so it's not the native KDE version...but it *is* a bit behind the current, so that might be it.
<valorie> a  bit?
<valorie> 2 years behind
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> I always run backports
<pedahzur> valorie: Not quite 2 years. 5.18 came with 16.04. ( https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=kded5 ) and I currently have 5.36. https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports/+index?field.series_filter=xenial&batch=75&memo=150&start=150 reports a date for kded5 of 2017-07-14, so approaching a year.  But yeah...I really need to upgrade. I most certainly will once 18.04.1 is released.
<valorie> fair enough
<valorie> the LTS > LTS is just not for me, but I realize that it is where many people live
<pedahzur> valorie: Yeah, my laptop is a work machine, so I will sacrifice a few bells and whistles for (hopefully) a little more stability. :)
<tsimonq2> Believe me, 18.04 is much more stable.
<tsimonq2> Jump. ;)
<valorie> I've found every upgrade to be more stable
<valorie> at least for the past 4 to 5 years
<IrcsomeBot3> <nggraham> IMHO Plasma is best suited to being upgrades frequently at this point in its lifecycle
<pedahzur> tsimonq2: Very stable even though it's not .1 yet? :)
<IrcsomeBot3> <tsimonq2> @pedahzur, Absolutely.
<pedahzur> Hmm...might have to force do-release-upgrade to upgrade me.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1098: SUCCESS in 5 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1098/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_k3b build #96: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_k3b/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #146: STILL FAILING in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_konqueror build #8: STILL FAILING in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_konqueror/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_konqueror build #100: STILL FAILING in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_konqueror/100/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-05-15
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ark build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ark/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalzium build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalzium/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ark build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ark/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kamoso build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kamoso/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalzium build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalzium/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #108: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitinerary build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitinerary/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #117: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkgapi build #80: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkgapi/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #122: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #123: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_dolphin build #138: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_dolphin/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #148: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-search build #7: FAILURE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-search/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #99: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_krita build #7: FIXED in 1 hr 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_krita/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #114: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kitinerary build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kitinerary/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_k3b build #8: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_k3b/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #158: UNSTABLE in 1 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_cantor build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_cantor/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_amarok build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_amarok/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_dolphin build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_dolphin/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #13: STILL FAILING in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-search build #8: FAILURE in 8 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-search/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_messagelib build #8: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_messagelib/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #12: UNSTABLE in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-desktop/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_falkon build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_falkon/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_falkon build #19: FAILURE in 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_falkon/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_falkon build #91: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_falkon/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_falkon build #92: FAILURE in 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_falkon/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #296: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/296/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #133: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-search build #9: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-search/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_k3b build #93: NOW UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_k3b/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_k3b build #234: NOW UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_k3b/234/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_k3b build #9: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_k3b/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #14: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_k3b build #8: FIXED in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_k3b/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfig build #577: STILL FAILING in 2 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfig/577/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfig build #578: STILL FAILING in 3 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfig/578/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_k3b build #97: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_k3b/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_k3b build #108: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_k3b/108/
<IrcsomeBot3> <Santa> @acheronuk have you pushed that kwallet-pam fix to kubuntu_cosmic_archive?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kwallet-pam build #991: FAILURE in 6.3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kwallet-pam/991/
<IrcsomeBot3> <acheronuk> @Santa, pushed it now, but had lost my original clone somehow :(
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kwallet-pam build #992: FIXED in 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kwallet-pam/992/
<IrcsomeBot3> <Santa> thank you very much
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<femme> hi
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #147: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2234: SUCCESS in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2234/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2234: SUCCESS in 1 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2234/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2234: SUCCESS in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2234/
<femme> Another update to the saga of ws-discovery: nmap supports it https://nmap.org/nsedoc/scripts/wsdd-discover.html
<IrcsomeBot3> <nggraham> thanks so much for following up on this, femme!
<IrcsomeBot3> <tsimonq2> The more the better! https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vlc/+bug/1771259 … Seriously, it'd be good to get as many people as possible testing it.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1771259 in vlc (Ubuntu Bionic) "[SRU] Update to bugfix release 3.0.2 in Bionic" [Medium,Fix committed]
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2235: SUCCESS in 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2235/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2235: SUCCESS in 1 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2235/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2235: SUCCESS in 4 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2235/
<IrcsomeBot3> <Santa> @acheronuk wrt your last commit to KA, which package you used to test that?
<IrcsomeBot3> <acheronuk> @Santa, k3b
<IrcsomeBot3> <Santa> thank you, I need to cherry-pick and test that for the other script
<IrcsomeBot3> <acheronuk> yeah. k3b when built with a real tar but KCI branches, was not installing the html transalted docs, but QA script was missing it
<IrcsomeBot3> <Santa> seems like a good catch, once I get that done I would release the alpha 7
<IrcsomeBot3> <Santa> btw how are you doing with cosmic packaging, are you going to upload new frameworks?
<IrcsomeBot3> <tsimonq2> Hey Santa
<IrcsomeBot3> <tsimonq2> Rik got access to Bileto, so he's using that for Frameworks soon.
<IrcsomeBot3> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2, Like. Now!
<IrcsomeBot3> <tsimonq2> Kool
<IrcsomeBot3> <tsimonq2> Link?
<IrcsomeBot3> <acheronuk> https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3262
<IrcsomeBot3> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, Ooh
<IrcsomeBot3> <tsimonq2> LGTM so far
<IrcsomeBot3> <myfenris> @tsimonq2, r u using -proposed as your daily driver?
<IrcsomeBot3> <acheronuk> @Santa, so, yes. if the annoying build fails because things are rebuilding without a ppa suffix in an odd order go away, that will land soon
<IrcsomeBot3> <tsimonq2> @myfenris, No, I leave proposed disabled, always. … I'm also using Cosmic.
<IrcsomeBot3> <acheronuk> @santa interesting to try it with bileto, as can build it all in a landing ppa, and then publish to -proposed all at once
<IrcsomeBot3> <myfenris> i see .. thinking when will i go for cosmic .. maybe later ..
<IrcsomeBot3> <acheronuk> which might avoid some of the autotest pain
<IrcsomeBot3> <acheronuk> plus it's good to learn how to do it anyway
<IrcsomeBot3> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2, would be better if arm* hadn't got backlogged when I went to rebuild. 🙄
<IrcsomeBot3> <tsimonq2> (Document) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/o74LTKRI/file_6835.mp4
<IrcsomeBot3> <acheronuk> (Document) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/7e0WE0SC/file_6836.mp4
<IrcsomeBot3> <nggraham> does anyone else experience the "ambiguous shortcut" error when hitting Ctrl+Q in System Settings on Bionic?
<IrcsomeBot3> <acheronuk> @nggraham, seems to quit it here
<IrcsomeBot3> <nggraham> ok, probably something wrong with my config then
<IrcsomeBot3> <nggraham> sorry for the noise!
<acheronuk> FYI all. I just uploaded LP: #1768245
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1768245 in xdg-desktop-portal-kde (Ubuntu) "SRU tracking bug for KDE's Plasma 5.12.5 for bionic" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1768245
<acheronuk> we will need to get good validation
<IrcsomeBot3> <ahoneybun> What is that for?
<IrcsomeBot3> <acheronuk> @ahoneybun, the bug? the whole of plasma 5.12.5 as an archive SRU update for bionic if we can
<IrcsomeBot3> <acheronuk> ubotto has to ref one package for the bug though, and has that odd choice to display here
<IrcsomeBot3> <ahoneybun> Ah.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krusader build #130: FAILURE in 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krusader/130/
<IrcsomeBot3> <nggraham> so I am able to reproduce the ctrl+q ambiguous shortcut dialog issue in System Settings with a new fresh user account... Can anyone else confirm?
<IrcsomeBot3> <nggraham> (basically make a new user account, open System Settings, then hit Ctrl+Q)
#kubuntu-devel 2018-05-16
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitinerary build #25: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitinerary/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #8: UNSTABLE in 1 hr 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #118: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #100: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #124: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #149: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #148: UNSTABLE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_dolphin build #139: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_dolphin/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkgapi build #81: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkgapi/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ark build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ark/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #123: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ark build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ark/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #109: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kamoso build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kamoso/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #115: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalzium build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalzium/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kitinerary build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kitinerary/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalzium build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalzium/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_dolphin build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_dolphin/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_cantor build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_cantor/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #159: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_amarok build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_amarok/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #13: STILL UNSTABLE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-desktop/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_krita build #8: FAILURE in 4 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_krita/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konqueror build #252: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konqueror/252/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_konqueror build #101: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_konqueror/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_konqueror build #9: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_konqueror/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_baloo-widgets build #444: FAILURE in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_baloo-widgets/444/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_baloo-widgets build #8: STILL FAILING in 6 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_baloo-widgets/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo-widgets build #91: STILL FAILING in 9 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo-widgets/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_krita build #9: FIXED in 1 hr 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_krita/9/
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2236: SUCCESS in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2236/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2236: SUCCESS in 1 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2236/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2236: SUCCESS in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2236/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2237: SUCCESS in 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2237/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2237: SUCCESS in 1 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2237/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2237: SUCCESS in 4 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2237/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #148 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> @acheronuk I'm going to do a few applications test rebuilds to check the new branches, would you mind to push the apps 18.04.1 metadata to ka-metadata/temp_staging ?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Santa, fine with me. do as you please. I only had a temp branch to make switching between versions a bit easier at the time, and the reason for that is now more or less gone
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> though it would be handy if gbp did not have a fit when say doing fixes for earlier source versions. as it stands its fails fetching/unpacking tars from racnoss if what you are doing does not match the main metadata version
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> that's indeed a limitation, I would need to think about that
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> ok. thanks. :)
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> maybe one possible way is force gbp-newrelease to obey what ka-metadata says and have other behaviour for other backends
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> I think I wouldn't do that for 2.2, since we are already eaching some stability in that branch
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> * reaching
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> It's not the biggest deal working around it at the moment, as at least it fails and lets you know.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #148: ABORTED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/148/
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> @acheronuk so.. are you going to push the metadata for apps 18 or not? 🤔
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Santa, I did? https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/ka/+git/ka-metadata/commit/?id=b25504ed97a9352fdf328a4522c4580fca16464e
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> oh, ok, sorry I was in the wrong branch
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Santa, merged and an pushed to master anyway
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> I was in the other one
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> no problem
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> btw I have been evaluating today the merge scripts, I hope to work these days in the fixes
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Santa, that would be good, as we REALY need to merge soon. it has been on my mind, and though we may not agree with all debian  'choices' it has to be done
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> debian have started killing off a few autopackagetests, which I need to ask ubuntu about
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> i.e. how to stop britney regarding that as a regression
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> which ones?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> only a couple so far. as a result of debian ci people moaning they always fail. gimme 2 mins to search
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> ktextwidgets    * Run the test suite during the build: …      - add the dbus-x11, xauth, and xvfb build dependencies …      - run xvfb-run with the proper arguments
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> knotifyconfig  …    * Remove the unused, and not useful autopkgtest stuff.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> knotifications …   * Run the test suite during the build: …      - add the dbus-x11, xauth, and xvfb build dependencies …      - run xvfb-run, using a fake home directory for it, running the test suite …        inside a dbus session
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> and some PIM ones they just dumped completely
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I will try to make a list tommorow
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> ktextwidgets change seems good
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> knotifyconfig change was reverted later in master
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> knotifications seems good as well
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I am having a few beers tonight, so can only quickly scan emails
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> no problem, whenever you want you can build a list so I could evaluate one by one
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> yeah. so check through these and see which seem good for us
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> these 3 you just mentioned seem good
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Santa, will do :)
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> I think the only problem will be that insane Breaks/Replaces which we will need to strip. I have been drafting the new merge script behaviour keeping that in mind
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> another thing I think I'm going to code is just using our symbols files, not because debian ones are specially bad, but because there isn't much point in getting that from debian and gives more problems than solutions
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Santa, do they really do much harm?
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> if they differ you need to solve the conflicts manually with the risk of breaking them in the process
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> right. just asking. happy to take your word for it
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> also it makes more difficult to track abi breaks, because after the merge you may get serveral unimportant changes
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> so imho *seems* better to just keep the symbols files by ourselves
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> another challenge would be the different abi manager versions, but I have enough things on my table for now
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> well... I may argue the case against taht for PIM as hefee has started bumping PIM libs
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> bumping in kde or in the debian packaging with the manager?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> and as long as we make sure we release a whole PIM stack together and rebuild waht is required against it, then maybe we can let them catch up with our ABI bump?
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> FTR the correct solution is to fix this in the kde scope so we wouldn't have to use the abi manager in any distro
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> so if we discuss this with Sandro, let's get it fixed in KDE
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Santa, KDE CI is also meant to be implemeting some ABI checking. there was a fair bit of discussion between hefee and KDE devs a few weeks back. not sure if going ahead
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> would be good if it was, as CI would then fail on ABI break :P
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> that would be good indeed
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Santa, yeah. it is a big ***ing elephant in the room right now
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Ok. going to finish my beer now. hope you are around in the next few days to continue :)
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> lets hope I can, will do my best
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> enjoy the beers
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Santa, Kool. I infinetly appreciate the work on the tooling. I can tinker with it, but would never be able to code what you have from a cold start
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ark build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ark/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdevelop build #128: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdevelop/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/11/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-05-17
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ark build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ark/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalzium build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalzium/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_amarok build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_amarok/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-desktop/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcalcore build #108: FIXED in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcalcore/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalzium build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalzium/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kamoso build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kamoso/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #110: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitinerary build #26: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitinerary/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #119: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #124: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #150: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_dolphin build #140: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_dolphin/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #149: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkgapi build #82: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkgapi/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #125: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #101: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #116: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_cantor build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_cantor/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kitinerary build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kitinerary/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_dolphin build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_dolphin/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kexi build #9: FAILURE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kexi/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcalutils build #96: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcalutils/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kexi build #129: FAILURE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kexi/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #160: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop/160/
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> fenris@X240:~$ list-upgrade … Listing... Done … kde-telepathy-approver/bionic 4:18.04.1+p18.04+git20180517.0044-0 amd64 [upgradable from: 4:18.04.1+p18.04+git20180515.0011-0] … kde-telepathy-auth-handler/bionic 4:18.04.1+p18.04+git20180517.0202-0 amd64 [upgradable from: 4:18.04.1+p18.04+git20180510.0132-0] … fenris@X240:~$ sudo apt install kde-telepathy-approver … [sudo] password for fenris:  … Reading package lists
<IrcsomeBot> Building dependency tree        … Reading state information... Done … Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have … requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable … distribution that some required packages have not yet been created … or been moved out of Incoming. … The following information may help to resolve the situation: … The following packages have unmet dependencies: … 
<IrcsomeBot> kde-telepathy-approver : Depends: kde-telepathy-data (>= 4:18.04.1+p18.04+git20180517.0044) but 4:18.04.1+p18.04+git20180517.0032-0 is to be installed … E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages. … 100 fenris@X240:~$ sudo apt install kde-telepathy-data … Reading package lists... Done … Building dependency tree        … Reading state information... Done … kde-telepathy-data is already the newest version
<IrcsomeBot> (4:18.04.1+p18.04+git20180517.0032-0).
<valorie> ugh, why paste such a thing here?
<valorie> !pastebin | @myfenris
<ubottu> @myfenris: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> @Valoriez sorry2 .. will do
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> usually i used that
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> hopefully will be sorted soon
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdepim-runtime build #7: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdepim-runtime/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #9: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdepim-addons/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmail build #11: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmail/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailcommon build #125: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailcommon/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfig build #579: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfig/579/
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_discover build #166: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_discover/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #375: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/375/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> https://mail.kde.org/pipermail/release-team/2018-May/010961.html
<mamarley> acheronuk: I see Qt5.10 in kubuntu-ninjas plasma.  Does this mean the 5.13 beta is coming soon?
<IrcsomeBot> nggraham was removed by: nggraham
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @mamarley, Qt 5.11.0 will be in the archive before that.
<ngraham[m]> (still here, just via the Matrix-to-IRC bridge now)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> So, Lubuntu is working out the last few problems with using Calamares.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I'll let y'all know when it's completely awesome and working. Perhaps we can switch...
<mamarley> So why is Qt5.10 there then?
<acheronuk> mamarley: I was going to test build 5.13 beta outside of KCI, but not going to ship that Qt to users
<mamarley> Ah, OK.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Because Plasma 5.13 needs it.
<acheronuk> no plasma beta today
<ngraham[m]> yeah, it'll be tomorrow
<ngraham[m]> there's a last minute change we need to get in to avoid a big regression
<ngraham[m]> currently helping out with that
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> weird I can't change my email in phab?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @ahoneybun, because phab login is tied to your kde identity account?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> well I found why I don't get the emails.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> They go to my outlook address and I think it stopped forwarding them to my gmail.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> not sure if changing your identity one will automatically update the phab one or not.
<ngraham[m]> you need to file a sysadmin ticket about it, then they'll get it all sorted out for you
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> eww
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2238: SUCCESS in 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2238/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2238: SUCCESS in 1 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2238/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2238: SUCCESS in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2238/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1101: SUCCESS in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1101/
<ngraham[m]> possible action item for us: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=368838#c121
<ubottu> KDE bug 368838 in general "plasmashell memory leak when slideshow is used for wallpaper/media frame/photo widget with QSG_RENDER_LOOP=basic" [Major,Resolved: upstream]
<ngraham[m]> did that patch get added to the repo but not built?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ark build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ark/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalzium build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalzium/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #12: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #12: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing/11/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-05-18
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ark build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ark/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #126: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calendarsupport build #109: STILL FAILING in 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calendarsupport/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #130: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitinerary build #27: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitinerary/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdev-php build #63: FAILURE in 7 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdev-php/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #120: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kamoso build #86: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kamoso/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkgapi build #83: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkgapi/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #151: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #125: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #150: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_korganizer build #11: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_korganizer/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #102: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #117: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kamoso build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kamoso/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #111: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_cantor build #12: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_cantor/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalzium build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalzium/11/
<tsimonq2> !testers
<ubottu> Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping yofel, acheronuk, clivejo, soee, BluesKaj, lordievader, mamarley, mparillo, wxl, DarinMiller, tsimonq2 for more information.
<tsimonq2> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vlc/+bug/1771259
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1771259 in vlc (Ubuntu Bionic) "[SRU] Update to bugfix release 3.0.2 in Bionic" [Medium,Fix committed]
<tsimonq2> Please help test.
<tsimonq2> wxl: You're running Bionic, right? ^^^^
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdev-php build #11: FAILURE in 6 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdev-php/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kitinerary build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kitinerary/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_dolphin build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_dolphin/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_amarok build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_amarok/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmail build #12: FIXED in 1 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmail/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_dolphin build #141: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_dolphin/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #161: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_korganizer build #105: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_korganizer/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #10: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdepim-addons/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-desktop/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libgravatar build #8: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libgravatar/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalarmcal build #7: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalarmcal/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkgapi build #5: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkgapi/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_syndication build #9: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_syndication/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcalutils build #105: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcalutils/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-search build #8: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-search/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_calendarsupport build #7: STILL FAILING in 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_calendarsupport/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_messagelib build #9: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_messagelib/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi build #11: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime build #137: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #400: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/400/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime build #138: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #401: STILL FAILING in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/401/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdenlive build #603: STILL FAILING in 4 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdenlive/603/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdenlive build #154: STILL FAILING in 5 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdenlive/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdev-php build #12: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdev-php/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_pimcommon build #9: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_pimcommon/9/
<mamarley> tsimonq2: Sorry, I already upgraded to Cosmic.  For what it is worth, VLC 3.0.2 is running fine there though.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdepim-runtime build #8: FIXED in 1 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdepim-runtime/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2239: SUCCESS in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2239/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2239: SUCCESS in 1 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2239/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2239: SUCCESS in 4 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2239/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #387: STILL FAILING in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/387/
<mparillo[m]> Regarding https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vlc/+bug/1771259 is my version in CC (Installed: 3.0.2-1build1) a meaningful test?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1771259 in vlc (Ubuntu Bionic) "[SRU] Update to bugfix release 3.0.2 in Bionic" [Medium,Fix committed]
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #151: FAILURE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #11: FAILURE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/11/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<mparillo[m]> Hi BluesKaj Are you a VLC user? There was a call for testing on BB, but I am already on CC.
<BluesKaj> Hi mparillo[m] , yeah I'm on Cosmic too.
<mparillo[m]> CC is already upgraded to Installed: 3.0.2-1build1, and I am unsure if the developers consider that a valid test.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #12: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #152: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/152/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Please test the one from bionic-proposed
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Limited vlc testing worked fine here.  Comments added to bug report. I am out of town so I could not test DVD playback.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2240: SUCCESS in 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2240/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2240: SUCCESS in 1 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2240/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2240: SUCCESS in 4 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2240/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #102: STILL FAILING in 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #103: STILL FAILING in 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #126: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #13: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #149 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #149: ABORTED in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze-grub build #95: FAILURE in 1 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze-grub/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #127: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kscreen build #116: FAILURE in 3 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kscreen/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-vault build #6: FAILURE in 4 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-vault/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ksysguard build #14: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ksysguard/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kde-cli-tools build #57: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kde-cli-tools/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kde-cli-tools build #14: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kde-cli-tools/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksysguard build #128: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksysguard/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-vault build #121: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-vault/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_systemsettings build #14: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_systemsettings/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-vault build #13: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-vault/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #1: UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kscreen build #13: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kscreen/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kscreen build #48: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kscreen/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-vault build #104: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-vault/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksysguard build #96: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksysguard/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_systemsettings build #126: FAILURE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_systemsettings/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #131: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kscreen build #13: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kscreen/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ksysguard build #13: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ksysguard/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze build #126: FAILURE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_breeze build #12: FAILURE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_breeze/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze build #150: FAILURE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_messagelib build #242: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_messagelib/242/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #488: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/488/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_breeze build #12: FAILURE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_breeze/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #14: UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #13: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #160: UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #1: UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #128: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailcommon build #314: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailcommon/314/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mailcommon build #115: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mailcommon/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #127: FIXED in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1/127/
<IrcsomeBot> <Lazy B> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2018-May/040301.html
<IrcsomeBot> <Lazy B> Electron-based installer? eww
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @Lazy B, Which is why we're jumping ship to Calamares.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> s/we're/we're considering/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> :P
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Cala is actually working super well for Lubuntu so far.
<wxl> well that's not WHY
<wxl> but that certainly helps justify it
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> True
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Heyo folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-integration build #116: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-integration/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_powerdevil build #106: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_powerdevil/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_khotkeys build #132: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_khotkeys/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #151: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_systemsettings build #166: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_systemsettings/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_oxygen build #81: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_oxygen/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-desktop build #175: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-desktop/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_powerdevil build #90: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_powerdevil/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kwin build #12: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kwin/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-integration build #107: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-integration/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-integration build #13: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-integration/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #92: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kde-cli-tools/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_khotkeys build #99: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_khotkeys/99/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> hmmm. plasma beta sounds fun, and might need some more fixing from plasma devs with broken commits having snuck in
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #151: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-integration build #13: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-integration/13/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @ahoneybun, evening :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #162: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmenuedit build #67: FAILURE in 3 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmenuedit/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #4: FAILURE in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdeplasma-addons/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_oxygen build #13: FAILURE in 4 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_oxygen/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_powerdevil build #5: FAILURE in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_powerdevil/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_khotkeys build #13: FAILURE in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_khotkeys/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmenuedit build #116: FAILURE in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmenuedit/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-desktop build #9: FAILURE in 5 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-desktop/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwin build #154: STILL FAILING in 3 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwin/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmenuedit build #12: FAILURE in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmenuedit/12/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> How's it going @acheronuk
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-workspace build #140: FAILURE in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-workspace/140/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @ahoneybun, pretty good generally. usual fun here of fixing stuff only to find some else broke more things while you weren't looking. but that is normal. :P
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Oh boy lol. I'm off work today :)
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Working half day tomorrow and Sunday though.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-workspace build #9: FAILURE in 3 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-workspace/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwin build #13: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwin/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_messagelib build #10: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_messagelib/10/
<femme> isn't an on screen keyboard a vital part of having an accessible desktop? I don't think 'wishlist' fits here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-meta/+bug/1747980
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1747980 in kubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "kubuntu only shows on-screen keyboard on lockscreen" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_powerdevil build #13: FAILURE in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_powerdevil/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #13: FAILURE in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kde-cli-tools/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_systemsettings build #13: FAILURE in 2 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_systemsettings/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_khotkeys build #13: FAILURE in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_khotkeys/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #18: FAILURE in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #16: FAILURE in 4 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-desktop/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmenuedit build #12: FAILURE in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmenuedit/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-desktop build #176: STILL FAILING in 3 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-desktop/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-desktop build #10: STILL FAILING in 4 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-desktop/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwin build #155: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwin/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdeconnect-kde build #551: FAILURE in 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdeconnect-kde/551/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdeconnect-kde build #552: FIXED in 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdeconnect-kde/552/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #388: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/388/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmenuedit build #13: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmenuedit/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #13: STILL FAILING in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #153: STILL FAILING in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmenuedit build #117: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmenuedit/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_korganizer build #12: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_korganizer/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_powerdevil build #107: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_powerdevil/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-vault build #122: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-vault/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-integration build #117: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-integration/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_spectacle build #85: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_spectacle/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze-grub build #96: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze-grub/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ksysguard build #15: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ksysguard/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-vault build #7: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-vault/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kscreen build #14: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kscreen/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksysguard build #129: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksysguard/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kde-cli-tools build #58: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kde-cli-tools/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmenuedit build #68: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmenuedit/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdev-php build #64: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdev-php/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kscreen build #49: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kscreen/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kde-cli-tools build #15: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kde-cli-tools/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_systemsettings build #15: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_systemsettings/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_systemsettings build #127: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_systemsettings/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #152: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksysguard build #97: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksysguard/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kscreen build #14: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kscreen/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #14: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kde-cli-tools/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_systemsettings build #14: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_systemsettings/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_powerdevil build #14: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_powerdevil/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-integration build #14: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-integration/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-vault build #105: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-vault/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #389: STILL FAILING in 5 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/389/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_oxygen build #82: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_oxygen/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_breeze build #13: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_breeze/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #117: NOW UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-desktop build #169: STILL FAILING in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-desktop/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-desktop build #177: NOW UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-desktop/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop build #359: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop/359/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_khotkeys build #100: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_khotkeys/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_systemsettings build #167: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_systemsettings/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_powerdevil build #91: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_powerdevil/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-vault build #14: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-vault/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-integration build #108: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-integration/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ksysguard build #14: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ksysguard/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_khotkeys build #14: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_khotkeys/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kscreen build #117: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kscreen/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #163: NOW UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #152: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-desktop build #170: STILL FAILING in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-desktop/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_khotkeys build #133: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_khotkeys/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_okular build #162: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_okular/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop build #360: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop/360/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_khotkeys build #14: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_khotkeys/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #5: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdeplasma-addons/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_powerdevil build #6: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_powerdevil/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_oxygen build #14: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_oxygen/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-integration build #14: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-integration/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #14: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #154: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #17: NOW UNSTABLE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-desktop/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #19: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmenuedit build #13: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmenuedit/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-desktop build #178: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-desktop/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-desktop build #11: NOW UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-desktop/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #164: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-workspace build #141: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-workspace/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kwin build #13: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kwin/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-desktop/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwin build #156: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwin/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-workspace build #10: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-workspace/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze build #151: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwin build #155: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwin/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwin build #14: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwin/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze build #127: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze/127/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> fw 5.46 should all be migrated soon
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-desktop build #12: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-desktop/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_breeze build #13: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_breeze/13/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> KCI is building plasma 5.13 in stable branches
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-desktop build #179: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-desktop/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #165: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop/165/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @acheronuk, all but one package, which is stuck due a blocker transition not our fault LP: #1770748
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1770748 in ilmbase (Debian) "ilmbase symbols files were dropped by the forced merge" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1770748
#kubuntu-devel 2018-05-19
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2241: SUCCESS in 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2241/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2241: SUCCESS in 1 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2241/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2241: SUCCESS in 4 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2241/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kscreen build #409: STILL FAILING in 2 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kscreen/409/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kscreen build #66: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kscreen/66/
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> @acheronuk FYI I have just finished the merging scripts rework, so I hope to release KA 2.2 beta 1 with it today so we could discuss later how to proceed with merges
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Santa, great. not sure what I'm doing later today, but definetly soon :)
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> santa@malvo:~/privado/kubuntu-devel/kubuntu-automation$ cat ka-debian2kubuntu-merge | wc -l … 436
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> o.O
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> ... so it does much more than the previous script
<simion314> hi, I have a question about this packaging bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/meta-kde/+bug/1747752 , I see is unassigned,  can someone with no experience in packaging help here or  an experienced person can fix this much faster then explaining the steps to me, thanks
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1747752 in meta-kde (Ubuntu) "kaccessibility missing orca dependency" [Undecided,Confirmed]
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdecoration build #619: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdecoration/619/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwin build #191: STILL FAILING in 2 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwin/191/
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-workspace build #192: STILL FAILING in 5 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-workspace/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #380: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/380/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwin build #157: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwin/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwin build #15: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwin/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #439: STILL FAILING in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/439/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2242: SUCCESS in 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2242/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2242: SUCCESS in 1 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2242/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2242: SUCCESS in 4 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2242/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdeconnect-kde build #554: FAILURE in 4.7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdeconnect-kde/554/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdeconnect-kde build #555: FIXED in 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdeconnect-kde/555/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #390: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/390/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #391: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/391/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #15: ABORTED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #155: ABORTED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #16: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #156: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwin build #16: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwin/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwin build #158: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwin/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #89: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #150 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
<mparillo_> Not that I claim to be an expert on VLC, but I do not think it suffers from a crushing regression on BB with -Proposed. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vlc/+bug/1771259
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1771259 in vlc (Ubuntu Bionic) "[SRU] Update to bugfix release 3.0.2 in Bionic" [Medium,Fix committed]
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> @acheronuk the version in kci stable is superseed the -proposed right ?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> yes
#kubuntu-devel 2018-05-20
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #150: ABORTED in 13 hr: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-desktop build #171: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-desktop/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop build #361: STILL FAILING in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop/361/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_korganizer build #13: STILL FAILING in 9 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_korganizer/13/
<femme> https://kubuntu.org/support/ needs to be updated
<femme> I think a really nice change for the theme would be an option to choose the accent color
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmenuedit build #14: FIXED in 2 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmenuedit/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #19: FIXED in 2 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-desktop/19/
<acheronuk> femme: what theme?
<femme> The default kubuntu theme (dark breeze)
<acheronuk> oh. accent where?
<femme> The blue accent color is hardcoded into the theme
<femme> In the panel
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2243: SUCCESS in 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2243/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2243: SUCCESS in 1 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2243/
<acheronuk> yeah, well it is hard coded. changing it, especially on the fly would require runtime hackery of the svgs
<femme> You could just set them to a color scheme color
<acheronuk> realistically that might be better as an upstream feature request, as as said, the colours are set in the svgs
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2243: SUCCESS in 4 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2243/
<femme> It wouldn't require any runtime hackery of the svg's just using these https://techbase.kde.org/Development/Tutorials/Plasma5/ThemeDetails#Colors
<acheronuk> femme: it would as they are set in tasks.svgz https://i.imgur.com/IlpqizT.png
<femme> I'm suggesting to edit that svg once and then it will adapt to the color scheme
<acheronuk> then the ability to do that is an upstream feature request to KDE
<femme> Doesn't kubuntu ship its own theme now?
<femme> thats why I'm suggesting it here
<femme> Should I do it on the kde phabricator?
<acheronuk> the kubuntu theme is a pseudo theme, that still uses the standard system breeze-dark for all the widgets.
<femme> Ah, cool I didn't know that was possible
<acheronuk> it will change as upstream plasma changes that way, so we don't have to maintain it over time
<femme> Opened a task upstream :) https://phabricator.kde.org/T8755
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<femme> hey
<alleehol> ngraham[m]:  mabe you are interested in bug 394469.    Working around this 'bug'  when writing a blog post would enhance usability the akregator users that follow read your blog
<ubottu> bug 394469 in Ubuntu "Gnome theme changes unexpectedly" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/394469
<alleehol> Oh! ubuntu not kde bug tracker :-(  So: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=394469
<ubottu> KDE bug 394469 in internal browser "akregator does not (always) scale pictures in blogs" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<ngraham[m]> alleehol: sure, I can take a look
<ngraham[m]> not an Akregater user myself, though
<alleehol> ngraham[m]: but you can, maybe, generate html for pics that 'even' akregator can handle ;-)
<alleehol> not high prio item of course ;-)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2244: SUCCESS in 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2244/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2244: SUCCESS in 1 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2244/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2244: SUCCESS in 4 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2244/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdeconnect-kde build #556: FAILURE in 4.3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdeconnect-kde/556/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdeconnect-kde build #557: FIXED in 9.6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdeconnect-kde/557/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #392: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/392/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #393: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/393/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1102: SUCCESS in 3 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kbackup build #1: FAILURE in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kbackup/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-browser-integration/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdb build #255: STILL FAILING in 1 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdb/255/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kbackup build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kbackup/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kproperty build #257: STILL FAILING in 1 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kproperty/257/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #217: STILL FAILING in 8 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #420: STILL FAILING in 8 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/420/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwrited build #508: STILL FAILING in 9 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwrited/508/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksshaskpass build #61: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksshaskpass/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #492: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1/492/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #12: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #2: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #2: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ark build #12: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ark/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmime build #12: FAILURE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmime/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalzium build #12: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalzium/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #16: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #12: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/10/
#kubuntu-devel 2019-05-13
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdenlive build #15: STILL FAILING in 6 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdenlive/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmag build #48: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmag/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #61: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_peruse build #47: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_peruse/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmag build #53: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmag/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #66: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_smb4k build #46: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_smb4k/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_k3b build #45: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_k3b/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmailtransport build #40: STILL FAILING in 2 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmailtransport/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_k3b build #48: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_k3b/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kitinerary build #42: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kitinerary/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kalzium build #54: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kalzium/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kio-extras build #59: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kio-extras/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #57: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kinfocenter build #59: UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kinfocenter/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadi build #44: STILL FAILING in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadi/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_umbrello build #52: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_umbrello/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libqapt build #46: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libqapt/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libkdepim build #37: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libkdepim/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_pimcommon build #50: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_pimcommon/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdepim-addons build #51: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdepim-addons/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_messagelib build #58: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_messagelib/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_messagelib build #47: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_messagelib/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_purpose build #64: UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_purpose/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kauth build #57: FAILURE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kauth/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwindowsystem build #58: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwindowsystem/58/
<IrcsomeBot> shirindrziA70 was added by: shirindrziA70
<IrcsomeBot> shirindrziA70 was removed by: acheronuk
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_solid build #215: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_solid/215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_solid build #51: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_solid/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2955: SUCCESS in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2955/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2955: SUCCESS in 1 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2955/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2955: SUCCESS in 2 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2955/
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-framework build #259: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-framework/259/
<IrcsomeBot> bhshidklaahnoiih75 was added by: bhshidklaahnoiih75
<IrcsomeBot> bhshidklaahnoiih75 was removed by: acheronuk
<Jussi> shadeslayer: ping
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #249 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #249: ABORTED in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/249/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_audiocd-kio build #190: STILL FAILING in 6 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_audiocd-kio/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_klines build #172: STILL FAILING in 6 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_klines/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_bomber build #135: FAILURE in 7 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_bomber/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kamoso build #216: STILL FAILING in 7 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kamoso/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #109: STILL FAILING in 7 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_bovo build #203: FAILURE in 8 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_bovo/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_granatier build #219: FAILURE in 8 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_granatier/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kbreakout build #208: STILL FAILING in 8 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kbreakout/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_k3b build #214: STILL FAILING in 9 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_k3b/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_khangman build #190: STILL FAILING in 9 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_khangman/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kpat build #175: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kpat/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kajongg build #210: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kajongg/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knetwalk build #217: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knetwalk/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kanagram build #150: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kanagram/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kblackbox build #118: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kblackbox/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kajongg build #178: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kajongg/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kolourpaint build #183: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kolourpaint/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_gwenview build #247: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_gwenview/247/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kbreakout build #141: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kbreakout/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_bomber build #163: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_bomber/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #41: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_klickety build #43: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_klickety/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kiriki build #105: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kiriki/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kolourpaint build #184: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kolourpaint/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_bovo build #47: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_bovo/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmines build #38: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmines/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kapman build #49: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kapman/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kfourinline build #46: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kfourinline/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaccounts-providers build #219: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaccounts-providers/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kjumpingcube build #36: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kjumpingcube/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kompare build #131: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kompare/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_knetwalk build #52: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_knetwalk/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_granatier build #43: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_granatier/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_killbots build #48: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_killbots/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kfourinline build #148: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kfourinline/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_knetwalk build #51: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_knetwalk/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdiamond build #141: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdiamond/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kapman build #50: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kapman/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjumpingcube build #208: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjumpingcube/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdiamond build #37: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdiamond/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kspaceduel build #41: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kspaceduel/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kget build #223: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kget/223/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kspaceduel build #186: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kspaceduel/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knavalbattle build #137: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knavalbattle/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kspaceduel build #45: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kspaceduel/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ksnakeduel build #40: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ksnakeduel/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdiamond build #40: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdiamond/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_gwenview build #52: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_gwenview/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_konquest build #37: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_konquest/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kollision build #37: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kollision/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksnakeduel build #241: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksnakeduel/241/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kbreakout build #49: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kbreakout/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ksquares build #45: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ksquares/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_klines build #46: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_klines/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kajongg build #50: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kajongg/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ksudoku build #40: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ksudoku/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_k3b build #166: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_k3b/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_k3b build #46: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_k3b/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksirk build #224: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksirk/224/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ksudoku build #50: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ksudoku/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ksirk build #36: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ksirk/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kolf build #212: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kolf/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_gwenview build #264: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_gwenview/264/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kblocks build #117: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kblocks/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #196: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_khangman build #41: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_khangman/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_konquest build #142: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_konquest/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmines build #166: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmines/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_klines build #180: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_klines/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kapman build #116: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kapman/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_katomic build #54: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_katomic/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kigo build #170: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kigo/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_knavalbattle build #41: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_knavalbattle/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_audiocd-kio build #237: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_audiocd-kio/237/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ksirk build #35: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ksirk/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksudoku build #192: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksudoku/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpat build #182: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpat/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_bovo build #47: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_bovo/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_knavalbattle build #44: FAILURE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_knavalbattle/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_gwenview build #56: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_gwenview/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kbreakout build #51: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kbreakout/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksirk build #211: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksirk/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kbounce build #48: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kbounce/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ksquares build #38: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ksquares/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kiriki build #39: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kiriki/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kajongg build #50: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kajongg/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kfourinline build #44: FAILURE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kfourinline/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_granatier build #50: FAILURE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_granatier/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktuberling build #42: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktuberling/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kubrick build #53: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kubrick/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kjumpingcube build #41: FAILURE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kjumpingcube/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmahjongg build #243: FAILURE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmahjongg/243/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kreversi build #165: FAILURE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kreversi/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_bomber build #39: FAILURE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_bomber/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kubrick build #240: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kubrick/240/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kanagram build #37: FAILURE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kanagram/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_k3b build #49: FAILURE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_k3b/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #234: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-common-internals/234/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmix build #236: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmix/236/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kolf build #42: FAILURE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kolf/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktuberling build #48: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktuberling/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktuberling build #221: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktuberling/221/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kpat build #48: FAILURE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kpat/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kubrick build #194: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kubrick/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwordquiz build #153: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwordquiz/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kollision build #141: FAILURE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kollision/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kshisen build #218: FAILURE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kshisen/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kompare build #249: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kompare/249/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmines build #159: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmines/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_killbots build #125: FAILURE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_killbots/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kubrick build #45: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kubrick/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kwordquiz build #53: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kwordquiz/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwordquiz build #184: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwordquiz/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwordquiz build #34: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwordquiz/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_lskat build #47: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_lskat/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_klickety build #159: FAILURE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_klickety/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_lskat build #46: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_lskat/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_lskat build #202: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_lskat/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_okular build #274: STILL FAILING in 9 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_okular/274/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkgeomap build #201: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkgeomap/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_krdc build #167: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_krdc/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_parley build #212: STILL FAILING in 9 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_parley/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmag build #214: NOW UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmag/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcolorchooser build #198: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcolorchooser/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmag build #49: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmag/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_filelight build #183: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_filelight/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcachegrind build #175: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcachegrind/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdf build #237: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdf/237/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kbackup build #159: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kbackup/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_palapeli build #124: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_palapeli/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kbruch build #136: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kbruch/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_palapeli build #42: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_palapeli/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_marble build #203: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_marble/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kaccounts-integration build #307: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kaccounts-integration/307/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_dragon build #230: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_dragon/230/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_juk build #236: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_juk/236/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_parley build #214: STILL FAILING in 9 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_parley/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcalc build #250: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcalc/250/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_baloo-widgets build #202: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_baloo-widgets/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_konqueror build #220: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_konqueror/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_parley build #57: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_parley/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kimagemapeditor build #274: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kimagemapeditor/274/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_spectacle build #176: FAILURE in 6 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_spectacle/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_picmi build #43: FAILURE in 9 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_picmi/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_picmi build #88: FAILURE in 9 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_picmi/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_spectacle build #198: STILL FAILING in 7 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_spectacle/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kalzium build #32: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kalzium/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_analitza build #52: STILL FAILING in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_analitza/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmag build #278: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmag/278/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-send-file build #168: STILL FAILING in 5 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-send-file/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #145: STILL FAILING in 5 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #173: STILL FAILING in 5 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #128: STILL FAILING in 5 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #242: STILL FAILING in 5 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-auth-handler/242/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-kded-module build #182: STILL FAILING in 5 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-kded-module/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-contact-list build #179: STILL FAILING in 5 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-contact-list/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #188: STILL FAILING in 6 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-contact-runner/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-text-ui build #178: STILL FAILING in 6 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-text-ui/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #54: FAILURE in 4 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktp-call-ui/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktp-kded-module build #53: FAILURE in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktp-kded-module/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktp-contact-runner build #44: FAILURE in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktp-contact-runner/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktp-send-file build #45: FAILURE in 5 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktp-send-file/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kfind build #246: FIXED in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kfind/246/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksystemlog build #212: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksystemlog/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_krfb build #252: FIXED in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_krfb/252/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kamera build #260: FIXED in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kamera/260/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kteatime build #237: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kteatime/237/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kio-extras build #214: NOW UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kio-extras/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-approver build #183: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-approver/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwave build #185: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwave/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kaccounts-providers build #222: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kaccounts-providers/222/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kalzium build #55: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kalzium/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwalletmanager build #162: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwalletmanager/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktimer build #200: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktimer/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_lokalize build #255: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_lokalize/255/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalzium build #166: STILL UNSTABLE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalzium/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #29: FAILURE in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-auth-handler/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-send-file build #35: FAILURE in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-send-file/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #43: FAILURE in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #260: STILL FAILING in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/260/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kio-extras build #60: STILL UNSTABLE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kio-extras/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmag build #54: STILL UNSTABLE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmag/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio-extras build #257: STILL UNSTABLE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio-extras/257/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalgebra build #279: FAILURE in 2 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalgebra/279/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #254: STILL FAILING in 2 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/254/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-common-internals build #249: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-common-internals/249/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_dolphin build #293: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_dolphin/293/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_dolphin build #51: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_dolphin/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_umbrello build #53: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_umbrello/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_dolphin build #291: FAILURE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_dolphin/291/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2956: SUCCESS in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2956/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2956: SUCCESS in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2956/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2956: SUCCESS in 3 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2956/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdepim-addons build #728: FIXED in 1 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdepim-addons/728/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1202: FIXED in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #1177: FIXED in 4 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/1177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kitinerary build #59: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kitinerary/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ksquares build #39: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ksquares/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_krita build #56: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_krita/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kalzium build #56: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kalzium/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #62: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ruqola build #47: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ruqola/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kimap2 build #35: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kimap2/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #67: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadi build #45: STILL FAILING in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadi/45/
#kubuntu-devel 2019-05-14
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmag build #50: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmag/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kio-extras build #61: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kio-extras/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmag build #55: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmag/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kfilemetadata build #62: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kfilemetadata/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #58: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_smb4k build #47: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_smb4k/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kinfocenter build #60: FIXED in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kinfocenter/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdenlive build #16: STILL FAILING in 7 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdenlive/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi build #62: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_peruse build #48: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_peruse/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcalcore build #40: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcalcore/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcontacts build #49: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcontacts/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libqapt build #47: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libqapt/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_dolphin build #52: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_dolphin/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_umbrello build #54: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_umbrello/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdepim-addons build #52: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdepim-addons/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #40: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-contacts/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktorrent build #39: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktorrent/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_zanshin build #47: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_zanshin/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kgpg build #33: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kgpg/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_messagelib build #59: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_messagelib/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_mailimporter build #54: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_mailimporter/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_purpose build #65: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_purpose/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwindowsystem build #59: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwindowsystem/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdepim-addons build #57: FAILURE in 6 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdepim-addons/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_korganizer build #49: FAILURE in 7 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_korganizer/49/
<IrcsomeBot> mnizhhmikaelian8Jv was added by: mnizhhmikaelian8Jv
<IrcsomeBot> dlaradanshg71 was added by: dlaradanshg71
<IrcsomeBot> dlaradanshg71 was removed by: acheronuk
<IrcsomeBot> mnizhhmikaelian8Jv was removed by: acheronuk
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2957: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2957/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2957: SUCCESS in 1 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2957/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2957: SUCCESS in 3 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2957/
<shadeslayer> well
<shadeslayer> jussi pings me :o
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2958: SUCCESS in 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2958/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2958: SUCCESS in 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2958/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2958: SUCCESS in 3 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2958/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #250 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
<mamarley> Something being staged?
<acheronuk> mamarley: nope. just pushing the frameworks 5.58 tags to git which I forgot to do yesterday
<acheronuk> mamarley: on Thursday, hopefully I will be doing the plasma 5.16 beta :)
<mamarley> Ah.  That's fine, I've already got enough updates to apply anyway what with the MDS vulnerability, a new NVIDIA release, and a new Mesa RC. :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #250: ABORTED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/250/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kspaceduel build #46: STILL FAILING in 7 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kspaceduel/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_katomic build #55: STILL FAILING in 7 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_katomic/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_granatier build #51: STILL FAILING in 7 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_granatier/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_lskat build #48: STILL FAILING in 7 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_lskat/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kbreakout build #52: STILL FAILING in 8 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kbreakout/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktuberling build #43: STILL FAILING in 8 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktuberling/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ksquares build #46: STILL FAILING in 8 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ksquares/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_k3b build #47: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_k3b/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_klines build #47: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_klines/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_bovo build #48: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_bovo/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kubrick build #54: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kubrick/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kbounce build #49: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kbounce/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kjumpingcube build #42: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kjumpingcube/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_knetwalk build #52: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_knetwalk/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_palapeli build #43: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_palapeli/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kapman build #51: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kapman/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kpat build #49: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kpat/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ksnakeduel build #41: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ksnakeduel/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_okteta build #40: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_okteta/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_knavalbattle build #45: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_knavalbattle/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kfourinline build #47: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kfourinline/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_klickety build #44: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_klickety/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kolf build #43: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kolf/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ksudoku build #41: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ksudoku/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdenlive build #17: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdenlive/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdiamond build #41: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdiamond/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ksirk build #37: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ksirk/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdenlive build #63: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdenlive/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_parley build #58: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_parley/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_knavalbattle build #42: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_knavalbattle/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_picmi build #44: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_picmi/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_k3b build #50: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_k3b/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-send-file build #36: FIXED in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-send-file/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kalzium build #57: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kalzium/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_gwenview build #53: FIXED in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_gwenview/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #42: FIXED in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kio-extras build #48: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kio-extras/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #63: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmag build #51: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmag/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kcontacts build #32: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kcontacts/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kajongg build #51: FIXED in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kajongg/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadi build #46: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadi/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kwordquiz build #54: FIXED in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kwordquiz/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktorrent build #40: FIXED in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktorrent/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #30: FIXED in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-auth-handler/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #44: FIXED in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkdegames build #186: FIXED in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkdegames/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kajongg build #51: FIXED in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kajongg/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kio-extras build #62: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kio-extras/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_smb4k build #48: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_smb4k/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_killbots build #49: FIXED in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_killbots/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ksudoku build #51: FIXED in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ksudoku/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_analitza build #53: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_analitza/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kitinerary build #60: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kitinerary/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktuberling build #49: FIXED in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktuberling/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdiamond build #38: FIXED in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdiamond/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_dolphin build #53: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_dolphin/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libqapt build #48: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libqapt/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kgpg build #34: FIXED in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kgpg/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kollision build #38: FIXED in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kollision/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kubrick build #46: FIXED in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kubrick/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdiagram build #36: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdiagram/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktp-send-file build #46: FIXED in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktp-send-file/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_knetwalk build #53: FIXED in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_knetwalk/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmag build #56: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmag/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_gwenview build #57: FIXED in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_gwenview/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kalzium build #33: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kalzium/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_khangman build #42: FIXED in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_khangman/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kanagram build #38: FIXED in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kanagram/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ksirk build #36: FIXED in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ksirk/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_konquest build #38: FIXED in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_konquest/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_sddm build #39: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_sddm/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #32: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-mycroft/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmines build #39: FIXED in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmines/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktp-contact-runner build #45: FIXED in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktp-contact-runner/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kfourinline build #45: FIXED in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kfourinline/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_bovo build #48: FIXED in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_bovo/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #59: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kimap2 build #36: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kimap2/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kjumpingcube build #37: FIXED in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kjumpingcube/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #68: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #50: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-calendar/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_peruse build #49: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_peruse/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwordquiz build #35: FIXED in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwordquiz/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_bomber build #40: FIXED in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_bomber/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kapman build #50: FIXED in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kapman/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kalarmcal build #49: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kalarmcal/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kspaceduel build #42: FIXED in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kspaceduel/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_krita build #57: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_krita/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdepim-addons build #58: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdepim-addons/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kphotoalbum build #45: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kphotoalbum/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdevelop build #43: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdevelop/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_knetwalk build #53: FIXED in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_knetwalk/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kpat build #50: FIXED in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kpat/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kolf build #44: FIXED in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kolf/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_klines build #48: FIXED in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_klines/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kfourinline build #48: FIXED in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kfourinline/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ksirk build #38: FIXED in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ksirk/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kjumpingcube build #43: FIXED in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kjumpingcube/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kbounce build #50: FIXED in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kbounce/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_knavalbattle build #46: FIXED in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_knavalbattle/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kspaceduel build #47: FIXED in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kspaceduel/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_bovo build #49: FIXED in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_bovo/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kapman build #52: FIXED in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kapman/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_klickety build #45: FIXED in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_klickety/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdiamond build #42: FIXED in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdiamond/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_lskat build #49: FIXED in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_lskat/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_palapeli build #44: FIXED in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_palapeli/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kubrick build #55: FIXED in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kubrick/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ksudoku build #42: FIXED in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ksudoku/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_katomic build #56: FIXED in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_katomic/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ksnakeduel build #42: FIXED in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ksnakeduel/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktuberling build #44: FIXED in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktuberling/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ksquares build #47: FIXED in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ksquares/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kbreakout build #53: FIXED in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kbreakout/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_zanshin build #48: FIXED in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_zanshin/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_amarok build #30: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_amarok/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-desktop build #79: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-desktop/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmail build #53: FIXED in 1 hr 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmail/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdepim-addons build #729: FAILURE in 2 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdepim-addons/729/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1203: UNSTABLE in 5 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #1178: UNSTABLE in 5 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/1178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdenlive build #18: STILL FAILING in 9 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdenlive/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdenlive build #64: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdenlive/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_frameworkintegration build #35: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_frameworkintegration/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_keditbookmarks build #49: FAILURE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_keditbookmarks/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ruqola build #49: FAILURE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ruqola/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdialog build #47: FAILURE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdialog/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_konsole build #56: FAILURE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_konsole/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_blinken build #52: FAILURE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_blinken/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kde-gtk-config build #60: FAILURE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kde-gtk-config/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kfloppy build #55: FAILURE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kfloppy/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libkipi build #46: FAILURE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libkipi/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_sddm-kcm build #51: FAILURE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_sddm-kcm/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kpkpass build #53: FAILURE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kpkpass/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kcalc build #56: FAILURE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kcalc/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_cantor build #53: FAILURE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_cantor/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #53: FAILURE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_prison build #54: FAILURE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_prison/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kwayland-integration build #57: FAILURE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kwayland-integration/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdeedu-data build #45: FAILURE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdeedu-data/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kio-stash build #29: FAILURE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kio-stash/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_drkonqi build #59: FAILURE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_drkonqi/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #61: FAILURE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_oxygen-icons5/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kiten build #52: FAILURE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kiten/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdegraphics-mobipocket build #52: FAILURE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdegraphics-mobipocket/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libksane build #54: FAILURE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libksane/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_breeze-grub build #53: FAILURE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_breeze-grub/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kde-gtk-config build #57: FAILURE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kde-gtk-config/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kactivitymanagerd build #58: FAILURE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kactivitymanagerd/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_falkon build #53: FAILURE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_falkon/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_grantleetheme build #34: FAILURE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_grantleetheme/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmousetool build #54: FAILURE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmousetool/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libkmahjongg build #48: FAILURE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libkmahjongg/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_klettres build #52: FAILURE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_klettres/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libkdcraw build #46: FAILURE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libkdcraw/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libkscreen build #54: FAILURE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libkscreen/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktouch build #52: FAILURE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktouch/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_analitza build #49: FAILURE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_analitza/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kwallet-pam build #59: FAILURE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kwallet-pam/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kalgebra build #50: FAILURE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kalgebra/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kitemmodels build #51: FAILURE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kitemmodels/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #49: FAILURE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_minuet build #53: FAILURE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_minuet/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_rocs build #59: FAILURE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_rocs/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kbruch build #54: FAILURE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kbruch/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdebugsettings build #50: FAILURE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdebugsettings/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdeedu-data build #49: FAILURE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdeedu-data/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_breeze-grub build #58: FAILURE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_breeze-grub/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmime build #42: FAILURE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmime/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #62: FAILURE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #62: FAILURE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_elisa build #51: FAILURE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_elisa/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kwalletmanager build #51: FAILURE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kwalletmanager/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #64: FAILURE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kturtle build #53: FAILURE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kturtle/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kgeography build #45: FAILURE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kgeography/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktp-send-file build #37: FAILURE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktp-send-file/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_sweeper build #49: FAILURE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_sweeper/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_isoimagewriter build #47: FAILURE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_isoimagewriter/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libkscreen build #49: FAILURE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libkscreen/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kaccounts-providers build #55: FAILURE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kaccounts-providers/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcalc build #57: FAILURE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcalc/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kontactinterface build #54: FAILURE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kontactinterface/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_peruse build #50: FAILURE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_peruse/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plymouth-kcm build #58: FAILURE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plymouth-kcm/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_yakuake build #47: FAILURE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_yakuake/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_lokalize build #55: FAILURE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_lokalize/55/
#kubuntu-devel 2019-05-15
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kteatime build #53: FAILURE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kteatime/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_sddm build #40: FAILURE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_sddm/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_konversation build #41: FAILURE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_konversation/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kross-interpreters build #54: FAILURE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kross-interpreters/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_elisa build #45: FAILURE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_elisa/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_dragon build #54: FAILURE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_dragon/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ffmpegthumbs build #52: FAILURE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ffmpegthumbs/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_sddm-kcm build #57: FAILURE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_sddm-kcm/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kig build #51: FAILURE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kig/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_minuet build #52: FAILURE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_minuet/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_drkonqi build #61: FAILURE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_drkonqi/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plymouth-kcm build #49: FAILURE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plymouth-kcm/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kalzium build #58: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kalzium/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kimap2 build #37: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kimap2/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kio-extras build #63: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kio-extras/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_mailimporter build #55: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_mailimporter/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #60: STILL UNSTABLE in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_pimcommon build #51: STILL FAILING in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_pimcommon/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmailtransport build #41: STILL FAILING in 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmailtransport/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_smb4k build #49: STILL UNSTABLE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_smb4k/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-desktop build #80: FIXED in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-desktop/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libqapt build #49: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libqapt/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_umbrello build #55: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_umbrello/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #41: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-contacts/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadi-calendar build #46: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadi-calendar/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_mailcommon build #37: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_mailcommon/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kfilemetadata build #63: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kfilemetadata/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcalcore build #41: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcalcore/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_baloo build #57: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_baloo/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi build #63: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_knotes build #43: STILL FAILING in 7 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_knotes/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_korganizer build #50: STILL FAILING in 9 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_korganizer/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdepim-addons build #53: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdepim-addons/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_messagelib build #60: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_messagelib/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_mailcommon build #53: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_mailcommon/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libgravatar build #34: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libgravatar/34/
<IrcsomeBot> aathrairanivei was added by: aathrairanivei
<IrcsomeBot> aathrairanivei was removed by: acheronuk
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwindowsystem build #60: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwindowsystem/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kxmlgui build #53: ABORTED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kxmlgui/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kio build #46: ABORTED in 1 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kio/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2959: SUCCESS in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2959/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2959: SUCCESS in 1 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2959/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2959: SUCCESS in 3 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2959/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kturtle build #54: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kturtle/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwindowsystem build #246: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwindowsystem/246/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kaffeine build #49: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kaffeine/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmailtransport build #42: STILL FAILING in 2 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmailtransport/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_frameworkintegration build #36: STILL FAILING in 7 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_frameworkintegration/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_okteta build #41: STILL FAILING in 9 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_okteta/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdenlive build #65: STILL FAILING in 9 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdenlive/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_okteta build #47: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_okteta/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdenlive build #19: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdenlive/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_k3b build #48: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_k3b/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_krita build #58: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_krita/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kwayland-integration build #58: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kwayland-integration/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kde-dev-utils build #53: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kde-dev-utils/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kcharselect build #52: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kcharselect/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ffmpegthumbs build #53: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ffmpegthumbs/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_falkon build #54: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_falkon/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_lokalize build #53: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_lokalize/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ksystemlog build #52: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ksystemlog/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktouch build #53: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktouch/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdebugsettings build #51: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdebugsettings/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_analitza build #50: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_analitza/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_artikulate build #47: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_artikulate/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ksshaskpass build #58: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ksshaskpass/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kde-gtk-config build #58: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kde-gtk-config/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kcontacts build #33: STILL FAILING in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kcontacts/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_granatier build #52: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_granatier/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kcachegrind build #52: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kcachegrind/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_keditbookmarks build #50: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_keditbookmarks/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_breeze-plymouth build #60: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_breeze-plymouth/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmousetool build #51: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmousetool/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kaccounts-providers build #43: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kaccounts-providers/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kproperty build #44: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kproperty/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_klettres build #53: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_klettres/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #50: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libkcompactdisc build #41: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libkcompactdisc/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kcalc build #57: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kcalc/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #41: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kwallet-pam build #60: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kwallet-pam/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdialog build #51: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdialog/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_signon-kwallet-extension build #52: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_signon-kwallet-extension/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_sweeper build #50: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_sweeper/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ktimer build #53: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ktimer/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadi build #47: STILL FAILING in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadi/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plymouth-kcm build #59: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plymouth-kcm/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kcron build #51: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kcron/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_svgpart build #51: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_svgpart/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kbackup build #53: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kbackup/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kwave build #55: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kwave/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libkmahjongg build #49: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libkmahjongg/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kross-interpreters build #50: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kross-interpreters/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
<BluesKaj> Hi Folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kamera build #51: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kamera/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_elisa build #46: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_elisa/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kcolorchooser build #34: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kcolorchooser/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdb build #48: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdb/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_cervisia build #52: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_cervisia/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdeedu-data build #50: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdeedu-data/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_sddm-kcm build #52: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_sddm-kcm/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmouth build #55: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmouth/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kturtle build #51: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kturtle/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_yakuake build #48: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_yakuake/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kig build #47: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kig/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcolorchooser build #53: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcolorchooser/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_baloo-widgets build #56: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_baloo-widgets/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kimageformats build #42: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kimageformats/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libkipi build #47: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libkipi/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_isoimagewriter build #48: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_isoimagewriter/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kbackup build #56: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kbackup/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kross-interpreters build #55: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kross-interpreters/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_artikulate build #54: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_artikulate/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_svgpart build #46: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_svgpart/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libksane build #59: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libksane/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktimer build #51: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktimer/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kamera build #56: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kamera/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #63: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmousetool build #55: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmousetool/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libkomparediff2 build #54: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libkomparediff2/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcharselect build #56: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcharselect/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_parley build #60: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_parley/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwayland-integration build #57: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwayland-integration/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_breeze-grub build #54: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_breeze-grub/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmag build #58: NOW UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmag/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_peruse build #51: NOW UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_peruse/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #63: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_keditbookmarks build #38: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_keditbookmarks/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_lokalize build #56: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_lokalize/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_cervisia build #55: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_cervisia/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_sddm build #41: NOW UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_sddm/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_blinken build #56: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_blinken/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdiagram build #37: STILL FAILING in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdiagram/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwave build #53: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwave/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_analitza build #54: STILL FAILING in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_analitza/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kontactinterface build #55: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kontactinterface/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kio-stash build #30: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kio-stash/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ffmpegthumbs build #57: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ffmpegthumbs/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #54: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdeedu-data build #46: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdeedu-data/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdegraphics-mobipocket build #53: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdegraphics-mobipocket/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt build #29: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kalarmcal build #50: STILL FAILING in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kalarmcal/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_rsibreak build #47: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_rsibreak/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kbruch build #55: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kbruch/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kruler build #57: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kruler/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdialog build #48: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdialog/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_k3b build #52: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_k3b/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kitinerary build #43: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kitinerary/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadi-calendar build #47: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadi-calendar/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kiten build #56: FIXED in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kiten/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_klettres build #56: FIXED in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_klettres/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ruqola build #50: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ruqola/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_krusader build #46: FIXED in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_krusader/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_minuet build #54: FIXED in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_minuet/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdnssd build #47: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdnssd/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plymouth-kcm build #50: FIXED in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plymouth-kcm/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kgeography build #46: FIXED in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kgeography/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #62: FIXED in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_oxygen-icons5/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #62: FIXED in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kde-gtk-config build #61: FIXED in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kde-gtk-config/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #70: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #55: FIXED in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcalc build #58: FIXED in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcalc/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ksshaskpass build #61: FIXED in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ksshaskpass/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcachegrind build #50: FIXED in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcachegrind/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_dragon build #55: FIXED in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_dragon/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers build #61: FIXED in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kamoso build #57: FIXED in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kamoso/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdebugsettings build #53: FIXED in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdebugsettings/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kpkpass build #54: FIXED in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kpkpass/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kstars build #58: FIXED in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kstars/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktouch build #56: FIXED in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktouch/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libkmahjongg build #55: FIXED in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libkmahjongg/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcron build #55: FIXED in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcron/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kalgebra build #51: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kalgebra/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdb build #48: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdb/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcontacts build #51: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcontacts/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_konsole build #59: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_konsole/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_rocs build #60: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_rocs/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libgravatar build #43: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libgravatar/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_dolphin build #54: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_dolphin/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_khelpcenter build #54: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_khelpcenter/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaffeine build #213: FAILURE in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaffeine/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kde-dev-scripts build #59: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kde-dev-scripts/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdecoration build #59: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdecoration/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcalcore build #42: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcalcore/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdav build #48: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdav/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_grantleetheme build #35: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_grantleetheme/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kscd build #47: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kscd/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libkdcraw build #47: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libkdcraw/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libkscreen build #50: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libkscreen/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_elisa build #52: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_elisa/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_telegram-qt build #43: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_telegram-qt/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kpimtextedit build #46: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kpimtextedit/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmime build #42: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmime/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_cantor build #54: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_cantor/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi build #64: STILL FAILING in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kholidays build #60: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kholidays/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_calligra build #43: STILL FAILING in 1 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_calligra/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_knotes build #44: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_knotes/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_frameworkintegration build #37: STILL FAILING in 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_frameworkintegration/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libkdepim build #46: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libkdepim/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #51: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-calendar/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kitinerary build #61: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kitinerary/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_mailcommon build #54: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_mailcommon/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_frameworkintegration build #38: STILL FAILING in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_frameworkintegration/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_k3b build #49: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_k3b/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_k3b build #50: STILL FAILING in 3 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_k3b/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_knotes build #45: STILL FAILING in 7 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_knotes/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdenlive build #20: STILL FAILING in 7 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdenlive/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdenlive build #66: STILL FAILING in 7 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdenlive/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_okteta build #48: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_okteta/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libkdcraw build #48: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libkdcraw/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kscd build #48: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kscd/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libkscreen build #51: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libkscreen/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdav build #49: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdav/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kde-dev-scripts build #60: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kde-dev-scripts/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdecoration build #60: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdecoration/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_okteta build #42: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_okteta/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_krita build #59: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_krita/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_mailcommon build #38: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_mailcommon/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadi-calendar build #48: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadi-calendar/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kitinerary build #44: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kitinerary/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_mailcommon build #55: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_mailcommon/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kitinerary build #62: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kitinerary/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_konsole build #60: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_konsole/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_khelpcenter build #55: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_khelpcenter/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdb build #49: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdb/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_frameworkintegration build #39: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_frameworkintegration/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kalarmcal build #51: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kalarmcal/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_elisa build #53: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_elisa/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_telegram-qt build #44: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_telegram-qt/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_analitza build #55: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_analitza/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdiagram build #38: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdiagram/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_rocs build #61: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_rocs/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #52: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-calendar/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_dolphin build #55: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_dolphin/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_frameworkintegration build #212: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_frameworkintegration/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmailtransport build #43: STILL FAILING in 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmailtransport/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_calligra build #44: STILL FAILING in 1 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_calligra/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_messagelib build #48: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_messagelib/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_grantleetheme build #36: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_grantleetheme/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libgravatar build #35: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libgravatar/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_dolphin build #56: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_dolphin/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kalgebra build #52: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kalgebra/52/
<IrcsomeBot> fribababajaniang71 was added by: fribababajaniang71
<IrcsomeBot> fribababajaniang71 was removed by: acheronuk
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_pimcommon build #41: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_pimcommon/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_analitza build #56: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_analitza/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libkdepim build #39: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libkdepim/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kcontacts build #34: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kcontacts/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadi build #48: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadi/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcontacts build #52: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcontacts/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_prison build #55: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_prison/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kunitconversion build #54: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kunitconversion/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi build #65: STILL FAILING in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kded build #48: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kded/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_networkmanager-qt build #59: STILL FAILING in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_networkmanager-qt/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwindowsystem build #61: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwindowsystem/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kauth build #58: STILL FAILING in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kauth/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kitemmodels build #52: STILL FAILING in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kitemmodels/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kio build #47: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kio/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libgravatar build #44: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libgravatar/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_korganizer build #51: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_korganizer/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdepim-addons build #59: NOW UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdepim-addons/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libkdepim build #47: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libkdepim/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_messagelib build #61: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_messagelib/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_mailcommon build #39: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_mailcommon/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_pimcommon build #52: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_pimcommon/52/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @acheronuk looks like you have admin power now.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #43: STILL FAILING in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-contacts/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcalcore build #43: STILL FAILING in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcalcore/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2960: SUCCESS in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2960/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2960: SUCCESS in 2 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2960/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @ahoneybun, Yeah. Ovi popped in to do that. Had spammers joining while you USA folks are asleep
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> nice.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Good to have different timezones covered.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @ahoneybun Our linode is down
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Was fine the last time I looked this morning. Let me check in a min.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I can't ssh into it (no response) and KCI can't bring up the build node
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> have tweeted linode
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> It shows that it's running but we do have this as a support ticket
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Hello, … The physical host your Linode resides on requires emergency maintenance and we feel the most prudent course of action is to migrate your Linode to new hardware.  … During this emergency migration: … - Your Linode will be entered into a migration queue where it will be migrated to a new host.  … - Your Linode will be cleanly shut down, migrated, and then returned to its last state (booted or powered off). … -
<IrcsomeBot> migration begins, your Linode's disks will be moved to the new host at a rate of about 3-5GB per minute. … - Any IP addresses assigned to your Linode will be retained. … - We don't have an ETA on when your Linode's migration will begin. … - You can monitor the progress of your Linode's migration from the Dashboard tab within the Linode Manager. … We understand downtime can be tough, so we would like to thank you for your patience
<IrcsomeBot> throughout this emergency maintenance.  … Please let us know if you have any additional questions or concerns. … Joe C. … Linode Support Team
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I can reboot it if you would like.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I'd like to also share the login info with you either over email or a PM on Telegram. Let me know which one works for you.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @ahoneybun, I see. I won't need it until tommorow morning UK time, so do whatever makes sense for that
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I think the server is dieing so they are going to transfer stuff over to a new one.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> possibly also mitigation for CPU vulns
<genii> Are there any Plasma Mobile ports ?
<genii> ( to something aside from Nexus 5X )
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kio build #48: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kio/48/
<jacky> how do I get my flatpak sources to https://distribute.kde.org?
<jacky> I'm working on https://cgit.kde.org/scratch/jalcine/activitydesk.git/ aka https://invent.kde.org/jalcine/activitydesk/ and I wanna distribute it using flatpak
<jacky> but like under the KDE umbrella
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> that would be in the #kde-devel channel jacky
<jacky> thanks ahoneybun!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcontacts build #53: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcontacts/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdenlive build #67: STILL FAILING in 5 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdenlive/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdenlive build #21: STILL FAILING in 6 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdenlive/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kio-extras build #64: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kio-extras/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ruqola build #51: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ruqola/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kimap2 build #38: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kimap2/38/
#kubuntu-devel 2019-05-16
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_smb4k build #50: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_smb4k/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #61: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kalzium build #59: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kalzium/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_umbrello build #56: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_umbrello/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libqapt build #50: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libqapt/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kfilemetadata build #64: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kfilemetadata/64/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Yep?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Yep!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_baloo build #58: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_baloo/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdepim-addons build #54: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdepim-addons/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-desktop build #81: UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-desktop/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #50: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_syntax-highlighting/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdeclarative build #45: UNSTABLE in 1 hr 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdeclarative/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2961: SUCCESS in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2961/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2961: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2961/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2961: SUCCESS in 3 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2961/
<IrcsomeBot> rhamaabadirBj was added by: rhamaabadirBj
<IrcsomeBot> rhamaabadirBj was removed by: acheronuk
<IrcsomeBot> glpriznoziT74 was added by: glpriznoziT74
<IrcsomeBot> glpriznoziT74 was removed by: acheronuk
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<IrcsomeBot> roanaasarn69 was added by: roanaasarn69
<IrcsomeBot> roanaasarn69 was removed by: acheronuk
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2962: SUCCESS in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2962/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2962: SUCCESS in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2962/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2962: SUCCESS in 3 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2962/
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> Unpacking plasma-workspace-wallpapers (4:5.15.90-0ubuntu1~ubuntu19.04~ppa1) over (4:5.15.5+p19.04+git20190515.2314-0) ... … dpkg: error processing archive /tmp/apt-dpkg-install-bkPI7g/166-plasma-workspace-wallpapers_4%3a5.15.90-0ubuntu1~ubuntu19.04~ppa1_all.deb (--unpack): …  trying to overwrite '/usr/share/wallpapers/Elarun/contents/images/2560x1600.png', which is also in package kubuntu-wallpapers-bionic 18.04.0 … dpkg-
<IrcsomeBot> error: paste subprocess was killed by signal (Broken pipe) … \
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> $ sudo dpkg --force-all -i /var/cache/apt/archives/plasma-workspace-wallpapers_4%3a5.15.90-0ubuntu1~ubuntu19.04~ppa1_all.deb … (Reading database ... 408525 files and directories currently installed.) … Preparing to unpack .../plasma-workspace-wallpapers_4%3a5.15.90-0ubuntu1~ubuntu19.04~ppa1_all.deb ... … Unpacking plasma-workspace-wallpapers (4:5.15.90-0ubuntu1~ubuntu19.04~ppa1) over (4:5.15.5+p19.04+git20190515.2314-0) .
<IrcsomeBot> dpkg: warning: overriding problem because --force enabled: … dpkg: warning: trying to overwrite '/usr/share/wallpapers/Elarun/contents/images/2560x1600.png', which is also in package kubuntu-wallpapers-bionic 18.04.0 … dpkg: warning: overriding problem because --force enabled: … dpkg: warning: trying to overwrite '/usr/share/wallpapers/Elarun/metadata.desktop', which is also in package kubuntu-wallpapers-bionic 18.04.0 … Setting u
<IrcsomeBot> plasma-workspace-wallpapers (4:5.15.90-0ubuntu1~ubuntu19.04~ppa1) ...
<blaze> huh
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Yeah, I know I need to make some changes for the beta
<genii> Is KDE connect still removed from the Google Play Store?
<genii> ( I already have it on my Pixel 1, but a friend I have dual-booting Windows/Kubuntu with a Samsung J3 could stand to have it installed, if still available )
<valorie> no, it was back within a week
<valorie> it is being ported to windows this summer
<valorie> as well
<genii> OK. I heard it got pulled but never heard if it got back in or not
#kubuntu-devel 2019-05-17
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> @acheronuk, thanks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2963: SUCCESS in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2963/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2963: SUCCESS in 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2963/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2963: SUCCESS in 2 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2963/
<IrcsomeBot> bhshidbarkzaii869 was added by: bhshidbarkzaii869
<IrcsomeBot> bhshidbarkzaii869 was removed by: acheronuk
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<IrcsomeBot> prniannboi2oe was added by: prniannboi2oe
<IrcsomeBot> prniannboi2oe was removed by: acheronuk
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers build #293: FAILURE in 2 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers/293/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers build #294: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers/294/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2964: SUCCESS in 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2964/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2964: SUCCESS in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2964/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2964: SUCCESS in 2 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2964/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Plasma 5.16 beta for Disco and Eoan is now in ppa:kubuntu-ppa/beta
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I'll upgrade when I get home @acheronuk
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Would it be of help if I trying to test stuff for you?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Like in a VMm
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> 👍
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @ahoneybun, Yeah. It all helps. Even if to say just an upgrade test done
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> @acheronuk, Thanks !
#kubuntu-devel 2019-05-18
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @acheronuk looks like it went well.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> add the ppa then used Discover to update the system. just rebooted and was about to boot and login.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Ditto here on Disco, trying Eoan shortly....
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Have you tried Wayland on NVidia?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Crashes here...
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I don't have NVIDIA atm.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Only Intel on my Galago Pro and AMD on custom desktop.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Though I have Pop on my Galago Pro.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> What DE are you running on Pop?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> GNOME
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I do have an i3 install on there as well though.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Never tried i3. Do you prefer or recommend it?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> It's tough to get used to. The defaults are pretty sane but for new people try Regolith Linux. Ubuntu 18.04 based with a lot of great changes to i3
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Back to previous topic..., Eaon upgrade to 5.15.9 also went smooth - both sessions on real HW btw.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I watched an i3 video, but I did not see anything that said "ooo, gotta have or wanna try that..."
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Fair enough lol.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> My coworker gives me a look when I talk about i3 lol,.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> While my other coworker uses emacs and now space emacs lol.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> :)
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> its an interesting workplace at System76 lol.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I liked the crew that represented System76 at LFNW.  How many people are employed at System76?
<valorie> when ahoneybun says 'My coworker gives me a look when I talk about i3' I think I know who that is!
<valorie> @DarinMiller: https://system76.com/about
<valorie> I don't see my son Thomas there yet, though
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> your son works at sys76?
<valorie> yep, he was at LFNW
<valorie> he begin working with them last summer
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Wow, totally missed that connection.
<valorie> he was working all the time! and you were busy too, or I would have introduced you two
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<IrcsomeBot> iasminaboalkasmimAy was added by: iasminaboalkasmimAy
<mparillo> Hey BluesKaj. Yesterday acheronuk announced the Plasma beta for 5.16 (5.15.90) is available in a PPA for DD and EE. After the usual wait for discover to get a dpkg lock, I upgraded one of my DD VMs. After re-booting, the only change I noticed were to notifications. Konsole, System Settings, ksysguard, Dolphin, Libre Office, Firefox, Kate, kinfocenter, and krunner all seemed to upgrade without any immediate failure.
<IrcsomeBot> iasminaboalkasmimAy was removed by: acheronuk
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> mparillo: thanks. I may announce more widely soon then
<IrcsomeBot> نازنین فراهانی was added by: نازنین فراهانی
<mamarley> acheronuk: It is working great for me too!
<BluesKaj> mparillo, ppa:kubuntu-ppa/staging-plasma?
<acheronuk> BluesKaj: ppa:kubuntu-ppa/beta
<BluesKaj> acheronuk, thanks 
<BluesKaj> ok, plasmashell 5.15.90, is working fine so far :-)
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> https://twitter.com/rikmills88/status/1129727542640959490
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> 👍🏻💪🏻
<IrcsomeBot> <x_sun> (Photo, 397x66) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/zsM09yiS/file_15361.jpg Why do I have these weird squares?
<blaze> I see, telegram works that way
<acheronuk> looks fine here
<blaze> copy and paste these emojis to a Konsole window
<blaze> it's a "skin colour"
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> @blaze, Owh
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> 👍🏿💪🏾
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> What’s the square colour look like?
<IrcsomeBot> <x_sun> (Photo, 412x94) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/KGbLgVxu/file_15362.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> Yeah it’s “skin colour” then
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> (Photo, 620x183) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/PIp0d9yW/file_15363.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> @acheronuk, Yours working well :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #234: FAILURE in 5 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/234/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Rik Mills: add eoan as devel series
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Failed tests:
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- KCITest.test_latest_series: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/234/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/KCITest/test_latest_series
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- KCITest.test_series: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/234/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/KCITest/test_series
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » linode-01 build #155: SUCCESS in 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=linode-01/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » master build #155: SUCCESS in 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=master/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-01 build #155: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-01/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2965: FAILURE in 3 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2965/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2965: FAILURE in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2965/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2965: FAILURE in 7 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2965/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #235: STILL FAILING in 4 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/235/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Rik Mills: pxz doesn't exist in eoan
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Failed tests:
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- KCITest.test_latest_series: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/235/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/KCITest/test_latest_series
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- KCITest.test_series: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/235/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/KCITest/test_series
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #236: STILL FAILING in 4 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/236/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Rik Mills: xz is in xz-utils
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Failed tests:
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- KCITest.test_latest_series: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/236/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/KCITest/test_latest_series
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- KCITest.test_series: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/236/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/KCITest/test_series
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » master build #156: SUCCESS in 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=master/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » linode-01 build #156: SUCCESS in 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=linode-01/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-01 build #156: SUCCESS in 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-01/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2966: FIXED in 4 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2966/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2966: FIXED in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2966/
<mparillo> New Tweet Link: https://twitter.com/rikmills88/status/1129730058673897472 Is it still a slow announcement?
<acheronuk> mparillo: slow announcement?
<mparillo> Meaning another day or two of testing before anything on kubuntu.org/news and kubuntu twitter.
<acheronuk> mparillo: can do whenever we like. I've just got sidetracked getting eoan KCI builds going
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2966: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2966/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_extra-cmake-modules build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_extra-cmake-modules/1/
<blaze> maybe I need EmojiOne font, otherwise no idea
<mparillo> acheronuk: valorie ahoneybun Draft news post here: https://kubuntu.org/wp-admin/post.php?post=4103&action=edit Any changes before I hit publish?
<acheronuk> mparillo: seems ok. won't have a daily with it in until later
<mparillo> I thought daily + Beta PPA gets you 5.15.90
<mparillo> Oh, I see
<mparillo> The post I cloned had it in the base daily image.
<mparillo> So, I need to either (1) Wait for the daily build before publishing, or (2) edit the post. Which would you prefer?
<acheronuk> mparillo: give it a little while. currently try to poke the remaining bits of plasma to migrate from -proposed
<mparillo> Will do. I was not trying to rush you.
<acheronuk> good. because the infra clearly doesn't WANT to be 'rushed' today. lol
<mparillo> Maybe the infrastructure needs some weekend relaxation.
<acheronuk> Apparently successful
<acheronuk> final: breeze,breeze-grub,breeze-plymouth,drkonqi,kactivitymanagerd,kde-cli-tools,kde-gtk-config,kdecoration,kgamma5,kmenuedit,kscreen,kscreenlocker,ksysguard,kwayland-integration,kwin,kwrited,libkscreen,milou,oxygen,plasma-desktop,plasma-integration,plasma-nm,plasma-pa,plasma-vault,plasma-workspace,polkit-kde-agent-1,powerdevil,sddm-kcm
<acheronuk> \o/
<acheronuk> mparillo: I should probably wait about an hr now before I try to spin a new daily iso
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_extra-cmake-modules build #2: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_extra-cmake-modules/2/
<acheronuk> 1st eoan KCI build :) ^^
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> 'TAG' everyone.... Rik, how will you know if/when the iso is ready to build?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @DarinMiller, when the packages that are just now migrating show up as available to a Eoan install
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> may not be as long as an hr. I was being safe with that
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2967: SUCCESS in 1 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2967/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2967: SUCCESS in 1 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2967/
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Where does one go to see that... I look here http://kci.pangea.pub/view/eoan%20stable/?auto_refresh=false and it appears to my untrained eye that everything needs built...
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @DarinMiller, Nooooo. We mean the daily iso here: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2967: SUCCESS in 4 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2967/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> My KCI comment earlier, was refering to a eoan package build "fixed" message, but that doesn't get forwarded to telegram
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> (Photo, 544x62) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/g7MN76A6/file_15366.jpg
<DarinMiller> ah, I see
<IrcsomeBot> ericadams was added by: acheronuk
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @ericadams Welcome :)
<IrcsomeBot> <ericadams> Thank you @acheronuk
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> @acheronuk speaking of which . . . whats the status of those suggests I made after 19.04 freeze? :D
<DarinMiller> Has anyone successfully tested the wayland bits using NVidia?  My NVidia desktop hangs at login and my laptop auto switches to Intel driver when logging in under wayland.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @MichaelTunnell, I need to work out why plasma was just totally ignoring my config file changes 😢
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> @acheronuk, ahh
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> btw can we discuss a controversial change I'd like to do in Kubuntu?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> uh oh
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #237: FIXED in 5 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/237/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Rik Mills: fix test series data
<mparillo> Even more controversial than changing to double-clicking?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » linode-01 build #157: SUCCESS in 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=linode-01/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » master build #157: SUCCESS in 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=master/157/
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> maybe equally
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-01 build #157: SUCCESS in 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-01/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2968: SUCCESS in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2968/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2968: SUCCESS in 1 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2968/
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> You know how Alt+Space is KRunner activation? … I'd like to point out that it's a problematic shortcut that I think should be changed immediately and I think a non-LTS would be a good way to test the reaction. … I would suggest Super+Space because Super for the main menu and Super+Space for KRunner just makes sense. … Also Alt+Space is based the insane logic that "MacOS does it this way" as if that even remotely mat
<IrcsomeBot> considering Plasma default paradigm is Windows user oriented. (also Alt doesnt even exist on Mac, it was chosen because of its location on the keyboard) … Alt+Space also already has a universal usage. Every file manager in Linux and even in Windows uses Alt+Space to open the context menu of a window.  … In Plasma the same thing is Alt+F3 because they wanted to make it as absurd as possible I suppose.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I must admit, I prefer it being 2 adjacent keys
<IrcsomeBot> * acheronuk hides
 * DarinMiller uses meta+space for krunner and changes alt-space to activate windows menu also....
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2968: SUCCESS in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2968/
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> @acheronuk, moving one finger slightly to the left shouldnt be much of issue for you :D
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> plus Super and Super+Space just makes sense when explaining it to people.
<blaze> Super+Space switches keyboard layouts
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> and more importantly . . . the whole context menu thing that is literally universal on Alt+Space
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> @blaze, by default?
<blaze> not sure about the kubuntu flavor
<blaze> and KDE defaults
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_bluedevil build #268: FAILURE in 4 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_bluedevil/268/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-vault build #220: STILL FAILING in 4 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-vault/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kde-gtk-config build #62: FAILURE in 5 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kde-gtk-config/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwayland-integration build #212: STILL FAILING in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwayland-integration/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-vault build #232: STILL FAILING in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-vault/232/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-pa build #199: STILL FAILING in 5 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-pa/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze build #245: STILL FAILING in 5 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze/245/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksysguard build #208: STILL FAILING in 6 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksysguard/208/
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> I dont think it has a default at all for that. Ctrl+Alt+K is set in my settings but its not a default shortcut. Looks like that was added by Kubuntu and there isnt a plasma option.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kscreen build #53: FAILURE in 6 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kscreen/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kgamma5 build #257: STILL FAILING in 6 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kgamma5/257/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kscreen build #143: STILL FAILING in 6 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kscreen/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksysguard build #222: STILL FAILING in 6 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksysguard/222/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #310: STILL FAILING in 6 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/310/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #270: STILL FAILING in 7 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/270/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_milou build #250: STILL FAILING in 7 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_milou/250/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-sdk build #285: STILL FAILING in 7 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-sdk/285/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kscreenlocker build #163: STILL FAILING in 7 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kscreenlocker/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_drkonqi build #292: STILL FAILING in 7 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_drkonqi/292/
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> I dont ever switch layouts so I know I didnt set it to that, that is why I assumed a Kubuntu setting as it is placed in the Alternative portion
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sddm-kcm build #241: STILL FAILING in 8 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sddm-kcm/241/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kscreen build #256: STILL FAILING in 8 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kscreen/256/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plymouth-kcm build #174: STILL FAILING in 9 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plymouth-kcm/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_user-manager build #265: FAILURE in 9 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_user-manager/265/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwayland-integration build #309: FAILURE in 9 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwayland-integration/309/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_discover build #334: FAILURE in 9 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_discover/334/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksshaskpass build #239: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksshaskpass/239/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_user-manager build #202: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_user-manager/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksshaskpass build #312: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksshaskpass/312/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_bluedevil build #263: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_bluedevil/263/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plymouth-kcm build #280: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plymouth-kcm/280/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-pa build #241: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-pa/241/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #272: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1/272/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #186: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #333: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/333/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ksysguard build #36: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ksysguard/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kinfocenter build #274: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kinfocenter/274/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze-gtk build #277: STILL FAILING in 5 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze-gtk/277/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwrited build #293: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwrited/293/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwallet-pam build #215: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwallet-pam/215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-sdk build #227: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-sdk/227/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kde-gtk-config build #266: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kde-gtk-config/266/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kde-gtk-config build #179: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kde-gtk-config/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kgamma5 build #145: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kgamma5/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration build #177: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-browser-integration/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kinfocenter build #242: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kinfocenter/242/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_breeze build #52: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_breeze/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-vault build #60: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-vault/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwrited build #239: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwrited/239/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_drkonqi build #229: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_drkonqi/229/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kscreenlocker build #289: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kscreenlocker/289/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_milou build #251: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_milou/251/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kactivitymanagerd build #301: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kactivitymanagerd/301/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-nm build #265: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-nm/265/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_sddm-kcm build #255: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_sddm-kcm/255/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-nm build #179: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-nm/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_discover build #334: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_discover/334/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kde-gtk-config build #1: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kde-gtk-config/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-integration build #228: STILL FAILING in 9 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-integration/228/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_ksysguard build #1: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_ksysguard/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kde-gtk-config build #60: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kde-gtk-config/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze build #269: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze/269/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-vault build #34: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-vault/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkscreen build #284: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkscreen/284/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kscreen build #61: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kscreen/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ksysguard build #48: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ksysguard/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libksysguard build #277: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libksysguard/277/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkscreen build #247: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkscreen/247/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_breeze build #57: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_breeze/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_breeze-gtk build #39: FAILURE in 8 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_breeze-gtk/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_ksysguard build #1: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_ksysguard/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-integration build #36: FAILURE in 8 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-integration/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kde-gtk-config build #1: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kde-gtk-config/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-integration build #228: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-integration/228/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze-gtk build #287: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze-gtk/287/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwin build #324: STILL FAILING in 8 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwin/324/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwin build #338: STILL FAILING in 5 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwin/338/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_breeze-gtk build #53: FAILURE in 2 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_breeze-gtk/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-integration build #58: FAILURE in 4 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-integration/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #1: UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #66: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwallet-pam build #284: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwallet-pam/284/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #1: UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #71: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libksysguard build #199: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libksysguard/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_milou build #61: UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_milou/61/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> mparillo: iso building. hoping all of 5.16 gets in 🤞
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwin build #84: FAILURE in 3 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwin/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kwin build #61: FAILURE in 4 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kwin/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #57: FAILURE in 3 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kde-cli-tools/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_khotkeys build #43: FAILURE in 4 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_khotkeys/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_systemsettings build #41: FAILURE in 4 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_systemsettings/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kde-cli-tools build #37: FAILURE in 4 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kde-cli-tools/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_khotkeys build #60: FAILURE in 4 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_khotkeys/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_powerdevil build #45: FAILURE in 4 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_powerdevil/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_systemsettings build #61: FAILURE in 4 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_systemsettings/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_powerdevil build #49: FAILURE in 4 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_powerdevil/49/
<valorie> acheronuk: dashing out to a meeting and will out most of the day, but your story above looks perfect to me
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #46: FAILURE in 4 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_oxygen build #55: FAILURE in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_oxygen/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #43: FAILURE in 4 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdeplasma-addons/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_oxygen build #41: FAILURE in 4 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_oxygen/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-desktop build #63: FAILURE in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-desktop/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-desktop build #82: FAILURE in 4 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-desktop/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmenuedit build #49: FAILURE in 2 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmenuedit/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmenuedit build #41: FAILURE in 3 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmenuedit/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kwin build #1: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kwin/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kwin build #1: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kwin/1/
<acheronuk> mparillo: new iso built and on cdimage
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-workspace build #57: FAILURE in 3 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-workspace/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-workspace build #69: FAILURE in 4 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-workspace/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_systemsettings build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_systemsettings/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_powerdevil build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_powerdevil/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kde-cli-tools/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kdeplasma-addons/1/
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> @acheronuk, 👍🏻 still deciding when I want to go for Eoan
<acheronuk> mparillo: published, with a few tweaks
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Touchpad behaviour is not fully working in eaon on my laptop (both in X and Wayland). I also see occasional random crashes-par for the course of an alpha.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @DarinMiller, Yeah, there is some issues with that and it's KCM I think
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> https://kubuntu.org/news/plasma-5-15-90-plasma-5-16-beta-available-for-testing/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_plasma-desktop build #1: UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_plasma-desktop/1/
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> @DarinMiller, Talking about wayland, my gdm3 doesn’t display option to choose kubuntu wayland even though wayland-workspace installed
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> For DE Choices
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> So you have plasma-workspace-wayland installed but no Wayland option on the SDDM login menu (lower left)?
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> @DarinMiller, Haven’t tried with sddm yet, current default with gdm3
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> Quite sometime ago , it’s listed
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> But it’s show both Plasma
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> As for Ubuntu it’s displayed: Ubuntu & Ubuntu with Wayland
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_plasma-desktop build #1: UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_plasma-desktop/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #44: STILL FAILING in 2 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdeplasma-addons/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #47: STILL FAILING in 2 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ksysguard build #37: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ksysguard/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kde-gtk-config build #61: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kde-gtk-config/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kde-gtk-config build #2: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kde-gtk-config/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_ksysguard build #2: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_ksysguard/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kde-gtk-config build #63: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kde-gtk-config/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kde-gtk-config build #2: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kde-gtk-config/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_ksysguard build #2: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_ksysguard/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ksysguard build #49: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ksysguard/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwin build #85: STILL FAILING in 9 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwin/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_latte-dock build #1: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_latte-dock/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #1: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kleopatra build #1: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kleopatra/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kitinerary build #1: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kitinerary/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #2: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kdeplasma-addons/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_akonadi-calendar build #1: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_akonadi-calendar/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #1: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kmail-account-wizard/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_ktnef build #1: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_ktnef/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kblog build #1: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kblog/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_libksieve build #1: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_libksieve/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_mbox-importer build #1: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_mbox-importer/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_grantlee-editor build #1: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_grantlee-editor/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_akonadiconsole build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_akonadiconsole/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kdenlive build #1: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kdenlive/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_eventviews build #1: FAILURE in 6 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_eventviews/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_okteta build #1: FAILURE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_okteta/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_pim-sieve-editor/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_calendarsupport build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_calendarsupport/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_akonadi-notes build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_akonadi-notes/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_libgravatar build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_libgravatar/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_mailimporter build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_mailimporter/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kcalutils build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kcalutils/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kmailtransport build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kmailtransport/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kimap build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kimap/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_akonadi-search build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_akonadi-search/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kalzium build #1: UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kalzium/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kmag build #1: UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kmag/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kio-extras build #1: UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kio-extras/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kidentitymanagement build #1: FAILURE in 6 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kidentitymanagement/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #2: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_k3b build #1: UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_k3b/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kmbox build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kmbox/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kexi build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kexi/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kwin build #62: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kwin/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kwin build #2: STILL FAILING in 7 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kwin/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_libkleo build #1: UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_libkleo/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kcontacts build #1: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kcontacts/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kwin build #2: STILL FAILING in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kwin/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_akonadi build #1: FAILURE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_akonadi/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwin build #86: STILL FAILING in 8 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwin/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kwin build #3: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kwin/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_latte-dock build #2: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_latte-dock/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kwin build #63: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kwin/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_pim-data-exporter build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_pim-data-exporter/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_knotes build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_knotes/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kalarm build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kalarm/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_akregator build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_akregator/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kwin build #3: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kwin/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kdepim-runtime build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kdepim-runtime/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kontact build #1: FAILURE in 6 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kontact/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_incidenceeditor build #1: FAILURE in 6 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_incidenceeditor/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_mailcommon build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_mailcommon/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_korganizer build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_korganizer/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kaddressbook build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kaddressbook/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kdepim-addons build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kdepim-addons/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kmail build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kmail/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_libkdepim build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_libkdepim/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_messagelib build #1: FAILURE in 6 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_messagelib/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_pimcommon build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_pimcommon/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kexi build #2: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kexi/2/
<mparillo> Thanks. I see the news story and the tweet. I should be able to upgrade EE in a couple of hours.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #1: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_mbox-importer build #1: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_mbox-importer/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_libksieve build #1: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_libksieve/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #1: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdev-python build #1: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdev-python/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_sddm build #1: UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_sddm/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdev-php build #1: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdev-php/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_knotes build #1: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_knotes/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kimap2 build #1: UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kimap2/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #1: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_akonadi-calendar/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_grantlee-editor build #1: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_grantlee-editor/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_ktnef build #1: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_ktnef/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kleopatra build #1: FAILURE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kleopatra/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_krita build #1: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_krita/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_mailcommon build #1: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_mailcommon/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdenlive build #1: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdenlive/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_akonadiconsole build #1: FAILURE in 6 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_akonadiconsole/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #1: FAILURE in 7 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdiagram build #1: FAILURE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdiagram/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_smb4k build #1: UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_smb4k/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kmag build #1: UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kmag/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_libqapt build #1: UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_libqapt/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kalzium build #1: UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kalzium/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_analitza build #1: FAILURE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_analitza/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_baloo build #1: UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_baloo/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_k3b build #1: UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_k3b/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kio-extras build #1: UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kio-extras/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_calendarsupport build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_calendarsupport/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_libgravatar build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_libgravatar/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_mailimporter build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_mailimporter/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_sink build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_sink/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kitinerary build #1: FAILURE in 6 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kitinerary/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_messagelib build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_messagelib/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #1: FAILURE in 7 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdepim-runtime/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_eventviews build #1: FAILURE in 6 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_eventviews/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kwin build #4: STILL FAILING in 9 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kwin/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kube build #1: FAILURE in 2 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kube/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_umbrello build #1: UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_umbrello/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #1: UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_plasma-mycroft/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_ruqola build #1: UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_ruqola/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_amarok build #1: UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_amarok/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_incidenceeditor build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_incidenceeditor/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kmailtransport build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kmailtransport/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_calligra build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_calligra/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_akonadi-notes build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_akonadi-notes/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kimap build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kimap/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kexi build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kexi/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kcalutils build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kcalutils/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kblog build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kblog/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_libkgapi build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_libkgapi/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_akonadi-search build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_akonadi-search/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_akonadi-contacts/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_peruse build #1: UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_peruse/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kidentitymanagement/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kcalcore build #1: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kcalcore/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #2: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kde-cli-tools/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_systemsettings build #2: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_systemsettings/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_powerdevil build #2: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_powerdevil/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kmbox build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kmbox/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_dolphin build #1: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_dolphin/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdevelop build #1: UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdevelop/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_libkleo build #1: UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_libkleo/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kcontacts build #1: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kcontacts/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kphotoalbum build #1: UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kphotoalbum/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_akonadi build #1: FAILURE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_akonadi/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_okteta build #1: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_okteta/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_k3b build #51: STILL FAILING in 4 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_k3b/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdenlive build #22: STILL FAILING in 7 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdenlive/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdenlive build #68: STILL FAILING in 8 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdenlive/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_okteta build #49: STILL FAILING in 8 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_okteta/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_okteta build #43: STILL FAILING in 9 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_okteta/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-vault build #35: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-vault/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kcontacts build #35: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kcontacts/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kscreen build #54: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kscreen/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_krita build #60: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_krita/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdiagram build #39: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdiagram/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcontacts build #54: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcontacts/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kscreen build #62: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kscreen/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-vault build #61: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-vault/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcalcore build #44: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcalcore/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_analitza build #57: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_analitza/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_dolphin build #57: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_dolphin/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_breeze build #58: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_breeze/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_systemsettings build #62: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_systemsettings/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_powerdevil build #50: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_powerdevil/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #58: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kde-cli-tools/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #48: STILL FAILING in 2 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_khotkeys build #61: STILL FAILING in 3 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_khotkeys/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_oxygen build #56: STILL FAILING in 3 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_oxygen/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-desktop build #83: STILL FAILING in 4 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-desktop/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmenuedit build #50: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmenuedit/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_breeze build #53: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_breeze/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadi build #49: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadi/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kitinerary build #45: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kitinerary/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kfilemetadata build #1: UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kfilemetadata/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi build #66: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_calligra build #45: STILL FAILING in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_calligra/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwin build #87: STILL FAILING in 7 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwin/87/
<IrcsomeBot> <ericadams> Did a bunch of testing on 5.16 beta and have to say the polish and usability enhancements are great.
<IrcsomeBot> <ericadams> Is there a preferred place for me to make suggestions? I don't see a dedicated spot on the forums. Launchpad maybe? I assume some of these have been mentioned before.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-workspace build #70: STILL FAILING in 2 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-workspace/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_knotes build #46: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_knotes/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kde-cli-tools build #38: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kde-cli-tools/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_systemsettings build #42: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_systemsettings/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_akonadi-calendar build #49: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_akonadi-calendar/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_khotkeys build #44: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_khotkeys/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_breeze-gtk build #40: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_breeze-gtk/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-integration build #37: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-integration/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libgravatar build #45: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libgravatar/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kitinerary build #63: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kitinerary/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_breeze-gtk build #54: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_breeze-gtk/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-integration build #59: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-integration/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_oxygen build #42: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_oxygen/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_powerdevil build #46: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_powerdevil/46/
<mparillo> Smooth upgrade to Plasma 5.15.90 on the daily build also. krunner (from alt-space, naturally), application launcher, kinfocenter, konsole, libre office (writer), system settings, dolphin, discover, firefox, kate, and system monitor all seem to work.
<mparillo> One note on Dolphin (and I doubt this is a packaging problem). I used to adjust view properties and apply to all folders. Where did that option go?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-desktop build #64: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-desktop/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #45: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdeplasma-addons/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #53: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-calendar/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kalarmcal build #52: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kalarmcal/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_mailcommon build #56: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_mailcommon/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #1: UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_syntax-highlighting/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmailtransport build #44: STILL FAILING in 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmailtransport/44/
#kubuntu-devel 2019-05-19
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libkdepim build #48: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libkdepim/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmenuedit build #42: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmenuedit/42/
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> mparrillo check under View -> Adjust View Propertiess
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #44: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-contacts/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-workspace build #58: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-workspace/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_mailcommon build #40: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_mailcommon/40/
<mparillo> The old Adjust View Properties had a checkbox saying something like apply to all folders.
<mparillo> I do not see it any more.
<jacky> https://i.imgur.com/YImGLEi.png
<jacky> that's under 5.15.90
<jacky> Operating System: Kubuntu 19.04 KDE Plasma Version: 5.15.90 KDE Frameworks Version: 5.58.0 Qt Version: 5.12.2 Kernel Version: 5.0.0-15-generic OS Type: 64-bit Processors: 8 × Intel® Core™ i7-8550U CPU @ 1.80GHz Memory: 15.4 GiB of RAM
<jacky> (from kinfocenter)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kauth build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kauth/1/
<mparillo> Agreed, it is gone. What do we think this is ... gnome
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libgravatar build #36: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libgravatar/36/
<mparillo> I grabbed my old 18.10 VM, and under View Properties, there is a box saying Apply View Properties to: () Current Folder () Current Folder including all sub-folders () All folders
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Apply to all folders is in the view menu. I will send a picture when I am back at my PC.
<mparillo> Dolphin 18.04.3 
<mparillo> I think jacky might be right...it looks as if I Use common properties for all folders I can get what I want.
<jacky> https://i.imgur.com/8WwHbW4.png I'm on Dolphin 18.12.3
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_messagelib build #49: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_messagelib/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libkdepim build #40: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libkdepim/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_pimcommon build #42: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_pimcommon/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kwindowsystem build #1: UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kwindowsystem/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_messagelib build #62: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_messagelib/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kauth build #59: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kauth/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kitemmodels build #53: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kitemmodels/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_networkmanager-qt build #60: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_networkmanager-qt/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwindowsystem build #62: NOW UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwindowsystem/62/
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> (Photo, 656x749) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/0emzGPAR/file_15385.jpg mparillo, the "Apply to" section has a way to preset all folders with a default view:
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_pimcommon build #53: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_pimcommon/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_pim-data-exporter/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kontact build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kontact/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kalarm build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kalarm/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_akregator build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_akregator/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdepim-addons build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdepim-addons/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kmail build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kmail/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_korganizer build #1: FAILURE in 6 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_korganizer/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kaddressbook build #1: FAILURE in 6 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kaddressbook/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #1: FAILURE in 3 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_libkdepim build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_libkdepim/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_pimcommon build #1: FAILURE in 4 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_pimcommon/1/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @acheronuk my coworker suggested turning off the linode when we're not building to make the remaining balance last longer.
<IrcsomeBot> نازنین فراهانی was removed by: نازنین فراهانی
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/5DluDyJk/file_15386.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Still working on it.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @ericadams, For us, here, our mailing lists, or sometime phabriactor board https://phabricator.kde.org/project/view/214/ … For KDE much the same. They are still quite mailing list centic. … For both, obviously if it merits a bug report, also that
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @ahoneybun, If there is going to be a long period, then perhaps. Othertimes it would be a big faff, as KCI and packaging containers are on there.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdepim-addons build #730: FIXED in 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdepim-addons/730/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kauth build #60: FIXED in 2 hr 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kauth/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kauth build #2: FIXED in 2 hr 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kauth/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kitinerary build #46: NOW UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kitinerary/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_calligra build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_calligra/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kitinerary build #2: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kitinerary/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_akregator build #2: STILL FAILING in 5 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_akregator/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kitinerary build #64: NOW UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kitinerary/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #2: STILL FAILING in 6 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kitinerary build #2: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kitinerary/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_knotes build #2: STILL FAILING in 6 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_knotes/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_sink build #2: STILL FAILING in 6 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_sink/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_grantlee-editor build #2: STILL FAILING in 6 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_grantlee-editor/2/
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_mbox-importer build #2: STILL FAILING in 7 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_mbox-importer/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_ktnef build #2: STILL FAILING in 7 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_ktnef/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #2: STILL FAILING in 7 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_libksieve build #2: STILL FAILING in 7 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_libksieve/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #2: STILL FAILING in 8 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #2: STILL FAILING in 8 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_akonadi-calendar/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kube build #2: STILL FAILING in 2 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kube/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdenlive build #23: STILL FAILING in 9 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdenlive/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_krita build #2: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_krita/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kalarm build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kalarm/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #2: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_pim-data-exporter/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdepim-runtime/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_akonadiconsole build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_akonadiconsole/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_mailcommon build #2: STILL FAILING in 5 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_mailcommon/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_calendarsupport build #2: STILL FAILING in 5 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_calendarsupport/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kmailtransport build #2: STILL FAILING in 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kmailtransport/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kleopatra build #2: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kleopatra/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_ktnef build #2: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_ktnef/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #2: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kmail-account-wizard/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_mbox-importer build #2: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_mbox-importer/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_knotes build #2: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_knotes/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #2: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #2: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_eventviews build #2: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_eventviews/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kblog build #2: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kblog/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdev-python build #2: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdev-python/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kleopatra build #2: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kleopatra/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdev-php build #2: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdev-php/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_analitza build #2: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_analitza/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_libgravatar build #2: STILL FAILING in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_libgravatar/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_mailimporter build #2: STILL FAILING in 5 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_mailimporter/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmailtransport build #45: STILL FAILING in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmailtransport/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_calligra build #46: STILL FAILING in 1 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_calligra/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_powerdevil build #51: STILL FAILING in 2 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_powerdevil/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #49: STILL FAILING in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_k3b build #52: STILL FAILING in 4 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_k3b/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #59: STILL FAILING in 3 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kde-cli-tools/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_khotkeys build #62: STILL FAILING in 4 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_khotkeys/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_systemsettings build #63: STILL FAILING in 4 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_systemsettings/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-desktop build #84: STILL FAILING in 4 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-desktop/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_oxygen build #57: STILL FAILING in 4 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_oxygen/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_knotes build #47: STILL FAILING in 4 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_knotes/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdenlive build #69: STILL FAILING in 6 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdenlive/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmenuedit build #51: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmenuedit/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kitinerary build #47: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kitinerary/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kalarm build #2: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kalarm/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_akregator build #2: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_akregator/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kdepim-runtime build #2: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kdepim-runtime/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kitinerary build #3: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kitinerary/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_grantlee-editor build #2: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_grantlee-editor/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_pim-data-exporter build #2: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_pim-data-exporter/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_libksieve build #2: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_libksieve/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_akonadiconsole build #2: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_akonadiconsole/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_okteta build #50: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_okteta/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdiagram build #2: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdiagram/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kcalutils build #2: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kcalutils/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_akonadi-notes build #2: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_akonadi-notes/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kblog build #2: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kblog/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kitinerary build #3: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kitinerary/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kexi build #2: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kexi/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_dolphin build #2: STILL FAILING in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_dolphin/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_krita build #61: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_krita/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kwin build #5: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kwin/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwin build #88: STILL FAILING in 7 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwin/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-workspace build #71: STILL FAILING in 4 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-workspace/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_incidenceeditor build #2: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_incidenceeditor/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kontact build #2: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kontact/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #2: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_akonadi-contacts/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kmbox build #2: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kmbox/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_libkgapi build #2: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_libkgapi/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_akonadi-search build #2: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_akonadi-search/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_dolphin build #58: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_dolphin/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kimap build #2: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kimap/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #2: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_pim-sieve-editor/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #2: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kidentitymanagement/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kaddressbook build #2: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kaddressbook/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kmail build #2: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kmail/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_korganizer build #2: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_korganizer/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kdepim-addons build #2: NOW UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kdepim-addons/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdevelop build #44: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdevelop/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kcalcore build #2: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kcalcore/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kcontacts build #2: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kcontacts/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_akonadi build #2: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_akonadi/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_messagelib build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_messagelib/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_eventviews build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_eventviews/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kontact build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kontact/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_incidenceeditor build #2: STILL FAILING in 5 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_incidenceeditor/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_korganizer build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_korganizer/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kdepim-addons build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kdepim-addons/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kmail build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kmail/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kaddressbook build #2: STILL FAILING in 5 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kaddressbook/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kmbox build #2: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kmbox/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kimap build #2: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kimap/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kcalutils build #2: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kcalutils/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_akonadi build #2: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_akonadi/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kcontacts build #2: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kcontacts/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_libkdepim build #2: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_libkdepim/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_akonadi-notes build #2: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_akonadi-notes/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kidentitymanagement build #2: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kidentitymanagement/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_akonadi-search build #2: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_akonadi-search/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kmailtransport build #2: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kmailtransport/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_pimcommon build #2: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_pimcommon/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #2: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_libgravatar build #2: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_libgravatar/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_mailimporter build #2: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_mailimporter/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_akonadi-calendar build #2: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_akonadi-calendar/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_messagelib build #2: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_messagelib/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_calendarsupport build #2: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_calendarsupport/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_mailcommon build #2: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_mailcommon/2/
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> TAG everyone...
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> (Photo, 1143x1173) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/59VPrnyp/file_15391.jpg Found a strange issue with 5.16 beta.  When launching touchpad settings from krunner, I get this window.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> (Photo, 1166x877) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/KH92iWqT/file_15393.jpg which is different than the window in System Settings where everything is greyed out:
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> But if SS touchpad window is already open, the launching the standalone touchpad window prompts with settings window is already open.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_libkdepim build #2: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_libkdepim/2/
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Checking Neon Dev unstable shortly for same behavior...
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Spectacle in both Neon Dev Unstable and 5.16 beta Kubuntu cause Kwin to crash... bug reports forth coming.... (kwin_x11 —replace)
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> (Photo, 1280x963) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/Qa3BT8Na/file_15394.jpg Touchpad settings in Neon look entirely different:
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_pimcommon build #2: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_pimcommon/2/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @DarinMiller This? https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=407613
<ubottu> KDE bug 407613 in kcm "Touchpad settings are missing or greyed out" [Normal,Resolved: duplicate]
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> https://cgit.kde.org/plasma-desktop.git/commit/?id=3e0fd10ddc27480dcd01767ddb0ab698948228bd
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Nice find Rik.  I was attempting to troubleshoot the difference in the touchpad.desktop files. But your discovery makes my job much easier...
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I had looked at some of the commits since the beta, and that one was on my "might be worth cherry-picking list"
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> agreed
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Any idea why Neon touchpad settings have the tradition tabbed style and  Kubuntu's is the more spartan single page list?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> nope
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> My pictures above were from the same laptop.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Also, the touchpad settings on 5.16 beta crash on my desktop where I do not have a touchpad... searching bug tracker now....
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @DarinMiller, Oh, Neon does som hackery to not use libinput. I expect that is why.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> That makes sense as the options look like the pre-libinput era.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Someone else already reported the desktop crash bug: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=407614
<ubottu> KDE bug 407614 in daemon "kded_touchpad crashes at startup" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> 👍
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @DarinMiller https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-desktop/4:5.15.90-0ubuntu2
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Any idea why hots keys are not working in 19.10.... I see this warning when launching KDE Menu editor:  Unable to contact khotkeys. Your changes are saved, but they could not be activated.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> ppa build for disco on the way
<IrcsomeBot> * acheronuk shakes head
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I was attempting assign the printscreen key to spectale as it currently fails to launch.  So existing hot key definitions work, but unable to change via menu edit at the moment.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @acheronuk, 👍🏻
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Just checked Global Shortcuts in SS and I see same warning (on Eaon).  On Disco, shortcuts are working fine.  I have seen this issue before on alphas where it seems to be an issue with mixed state of packages.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-desktop build #85: STILL FAILING in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-desktop/85/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> what shortcut are you trying to change is Eoan?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> printscreen button assignment under custom shortcuts
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> When I attempt to set the Trigger Shortcut, I see the same warning as above...
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> "start screenshot tool"?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> yes
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> In the Eoan live session I can assign that ok
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> hmm. OK.  I can try a fresh install... this was an upgraded session from 18.10.....
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> same in kemenuedit. no error
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-desktop build #65: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-desktop/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_plasma-desktop build #2: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_plasma-desktop/2/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> could a live session weirdness, and a real install will be different. not sure
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Acutally this was an 18.10 to 19.04 to 19.10 upgrade.... so I will reinstall and verify...
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> ok :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_plasma-desktop build #2: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_plasma-desktop/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2969: SUCCESS in 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2969/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2969: SUCCESS in 1 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2969/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2969: SUCCESS in 4 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2969/
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> 😳 Eaon installer does not like my hybrid laptop.... very slow to boot... attempting safe mode as the default boot hung with nouveau error...
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Took ~15 minutes to reach the manual partition configuration menu.  Neon and Lubuntu do not have this issue on this laptop and obviously are not using ubiquity.... an argument for moving to kalamers?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-desktop build #86: STILL FAILING in 3 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-desktop/86/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> odd
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Eaon install time is 4x slower than Kubuntu Disco, Neon and Lubuntu....
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> But new install fixed the shortcut assignment warning....
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> would be interesting to see if another ubiquity using flavour has the same delay for you
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I will check Disco boot again in a few minutes for direct comparison...
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kio-gdrive build #48: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kio-gdrive/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-desktop build #66: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-desktop/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_plasma-desktop build #3: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_plasma-desktop/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_plasma-desktop build #3: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_plasma-desktop/3/
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> oh-oh, hot keykeys error popped up again after I tried configuring shortcuts.... will monitor as Eaon progresses...
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libksieve build #51: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libksieve/51/
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Which flavors still use ubiquity aside from kubuntu?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_discover build #65: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_discover/65/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> any except lubuntu I think
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_messagelib build #63: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_messagelib/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kimap2 build #39: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kimap2/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kio-extras build #65: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kio-extras/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmag build #59: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmag/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_milou build #62: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_milou/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kitinerary build #65: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kitinerary/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #62: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_smb4k build #51: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_smb4k/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ruqola build #52: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ruqola/52/
<acheronuk> nggraham: new sddm font sizes look rubbish
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_umbrello build #57: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_umbrello/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libksysguard build #59: FAILURE in 4 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libksysguard/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libqapt build #51: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libqapt/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kfilemetadata build #65: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kfilemetadata/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdepim-addons build #60: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdepim-addons/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktexteditor build #62: FAILURE in 6 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktexteditor/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_baloo build #59: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_baloo/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #51: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_syntax-highlighting/51/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> partial fix incoming.... :)
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Kubuntu Disco, Ubuntu 19.10 and Kubuntu 19.10 all require safe mode to boot on hybrid laptop.  Kubuntu 19.10 is very slow to profile system hw (manual drive partitions).  Lubuntu 19.10 boots in standard mode, boot 2 to 3 times a fast as the above and hw profile discovery is "instant".  Lubuntu install experience is much better on a hybrid enviro-hands down!
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @acheronuk, partial fix?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> for the sddm font
<IrcsomeBot> <x_sun> It's interesting how disco still is "development series" on some pages … http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/netboot/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_purpose build #68: UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_purpose/68/
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Very bizzare behavior with Eaon.  If I have the Custom Shortcuts menu open, shortcuts work.  But close custom shortcuts and shortcuts do not.  Also, kmenuedit does not give warning if Custom Shortcuts is open.  Shortcuts continue to work until all windows are closed.  Then shortcuts fail to work.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I suspect some service is terminated when all apps are closed.  Not sure how to chase it down.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #2: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kitinerary build #4: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kitinerary/4/
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> (Photo, 665x208) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/0mWB3ZHT/file_15403.jpg everytime I launch Custom Shortcuts from krunner, I see this notification:
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> on Eaon^^
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> On Disco, shortcuts are working fine with 5.16 beta.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @DarinMiller, I don't understand! I also can't relicatate.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> It only occurs if I have my laptop connected with a LAN line.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> If I mannualy reconnect the LAN line, the same notification appears.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I will attempt to replicate the shortcut "chaos" on a 2nd system laptop.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @DarinMiller I can now replicate, and I think I know why
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> ?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Please share....
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @DarinMiller this is the laptop that with the touchpad crash on startup, yes?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> the bug says that this also crashes kded5 process
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I never noticed touchpad crashing-just system settings for touchpad were greyed out.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> if in a non bugged VM, I kill kded5 process manually, I see what you do
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Yes, I have seen kde5 also crash....
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> QED
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> weird, but I think they are linked
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I had 3 hung kded5 sessions... manualy  starting from the command line, I get this: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/mkGzmYY8v8/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I would try applying that diff in a ppa build, but launchpad looks a bit fooked tonight
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> how did you know kded5 was the instigator of this issue?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> No hurry for patching.  I was attempting to troubleshoot to the point where I could provide sensible feedback.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Why would it only affect Eaon?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @DarinMiller, educated guesswork!
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> and a bit of luck
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_powerdevil build #2: FAILURE in 2 hr 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_powerdevil/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_analitza build #2: FAILURE in 2 hr 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_analitza/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kdenlive build #2: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kdenlive/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_discover build #2: FAILURE in 2 hr 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_discover/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_okteta build #2: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_okteta/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kio-gdrive build #2: FAILURE in 8 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kio-gdrive/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kio-extras build #2: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kio-extras/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_milou build #2: UNSTABLE in 3 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_milou/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kscreen build #2: UNSTABLE in 3 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kscreen/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdeclarative build #46: FIXED in 2 hr 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdeclarative/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_unstable_kio-gdrive build #3: STILL FAILING in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_unstable_kio-gdrive/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kalzium build #2: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kalzium/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project eoan_stable_kmag build #2: FIXED in 3 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/eoan_stable_kmag/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdenlive build #24: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdenlive/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kamoso build #55: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kamoso/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_spectacle build #52: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_spectacle/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_falkon build #56: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_falkon/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kitinerary build #48: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kitinerary/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_discover build #65: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_discover/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kio-gdrive build #49: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kio-gdrive/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_okteta build #44: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_okteta/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_discover build #66: STILL FAILING in 5 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_discover/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kio-extras build #49: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kio-extras/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kalzium build #60: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kalzium/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmag build #54: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmag/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_falkon build #57: STILL FAILING in 2 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_falkon/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #67: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_okular build #51: FAILURE in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_okular/51/
<vpinon> Hello, what is the Telegram channel mapped to this IRC channel?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_powerdevil build #47: FAILURE in 7 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_powerdevil/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_k3b build #53: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_k3b/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdevelop build #50: FAILURE in 6 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdevelop/50/
<mparillo> There was some chatter on #falkon (maybe 10 hours ago) about version 3.0.1 in Kubuntu. I just checked my daily image, and I have version 3.1.0. So, I now assume the complainer was running a Kubuntu LTS version. I assume there are some dependencies preventing upgrading Falkon on an LTS version?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_libksysguard build #56: FAILURE in 5 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_libksysguard/56/
<valorie> they can use an appimage/snap/whatever I suppose
<acheronuk> 3.1.0 is a new feature branch release, so not suitable to go to updates via a sru
#kubuntu-devel 2020-05-11
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<RikMills> preparing 5.18.5 bugfix for focal :)
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> Very good. :)
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xdg-desktop-portal-kde/+bug/1876876
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1876876 in xdg-desktop-portal-kde (Ubuntu) "SRU tracking bug for plasma 5.18.5 in Focal" [Undecided,New]
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> SRU's are required for all non-backports related point releases?
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> @DarinMiller, Yes
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> How did you generate the "Affects " list?
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> @DarinMiller, This time I basically inspected the upstream changelog and did it manually, choosing the packages with bugfixes.
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> Nate says only 2 patches are required to prevent slowness in 5.70.  That seems reasonable....
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> @DarinMiller, Where does he say that?
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> Only needs one patch as far as I know.
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> the kirigami patch was in 5.69, and only defined the 'very long duration', but did not use it
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> Nate sent an email a few minutes ago. https://cgit.kde.org/plasma-workspace.git/commit/?id=2958702524348e9e4fcbdf490be731e92b353dad  and  https://cgit.kde.org/plasma-desktop.git/commit/?id=f3bbc0ba0e34ea1b34b106228c02d85865ed904a
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> or you can just revert the culprit change in plasma framewarks for now
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> Is that managed via quilt or how is a reverted patch generated?
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> from the kde git, checkout the kde git tag for the 5.70.0 release. find the hash for the commit and do 'git revert hash'. then 'git show > patch' give you the patch to use with quilt
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> Nates blog gave me the impression several packages were affected by the change.  Do you have an easy way to find all of them? (Ask Nate?)
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> I did ask, but will check again. I think he just decided on a different way to advise to fix it/
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> The kirigami patch was in 5.69. It enabled a feature but did not use it.
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> @DarinMiller Nate says either way works. I'll just need to decide what make most sense for us
<valorie> then we'll have to drop patches later, @RikMills?
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> yes, either way
<valorie> 20.04 is so far wonderful
<valorie> I keep wondering if I should just upgrade my travel lappy to Next
<valorie> cuz who wouldn't want to be groovy?
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> I just filed this bug on behalf of my82 year old father.  So even though it's working great for us, there are a few hiccups. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hplip/+bug/1878080
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1878080 in hplip (Ubuntu) "HPLIP fails to install working printer and scanner drivers." [Undecided,New]
<Eickmeyer> So, latest Studio live CD spin can't launch system settings. https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/YDzwPDRfXx/
<Eickmeyer> Looks like something wrong with kirigami.
 * Eickmeyer just read the backscroll, looks like you already know.
<Eickmeyer> Actually, the bug I found might *not* be related. RikMills, any insight?
<RikMills> Eickmeyer: I'll have to loo in the morning my time. sorry
<Eickmeyer> RikMills: No worries. Just was wondering if that was happening on Kubuntu as well. Chances are it is.
<RikMills> it could be some qml parts of frameworks migrating from proposed before kirigami itself has
<Eickmeyer> Ah, that would explain it.
<RikMills> our system does not handle qml deps as it does library ones
#kubuntu-devel 2020-05-12
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<Tuxist> i have tuned my kubuntu 20.04 with qt 5.14 ^^ : https://tuxist.de/debrepo/ubuntu/ key here: https://tuxist.de/debrepo/apt.key runs much smother
<Mamarok> there is appareently a bug in the Kubuntu GlobalTheme: https://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=165973 it doesn't happen with either Breeze or Breeze dark, so this is very Kubuntu specific a bug.
<Mamarok> would be nice if somebody could have a look
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> That is not a bug in our theme. It is a KDE bug
<Mamarok> well, it doesn't happen in Breeze nor Breeze dark
<Mamarok> and defaault is Breeze, no?
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> You get the same if you don't use our theme, but choose breeze dark plasma theme and light color scheme for apps
<Mamarok> well, this person uses the default Kubuntu and can't see the buttons, how is that not a bug?
<Mamarok> in any case this needs to be corrected
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> The bugs is a KDE one. The fix needs to be somewhere in how that connection GUI handles colour schemes
<Mamarok> I have never seen this as I use Breeze dark global and Breeze dark, why should I comine light with dark?
<Mamarok> combine*
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> why should you not. that is what our default theme is basically doing
<Mamarok> right... I guess that is exactly the answer I get when I report this upstrem... why combine dark wit light...
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> the dark plasma theme should not alter the apps colour theming. period
<Mamarok> has this been reported upstream? or is everybody just reasoning it's their bug but do not report it?
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> if you have breeze dark plasma, but decide to have your apps scheme pink and purple, that should be respected by the UI
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> I am not sure. it does a ring a faint bell, but not sure if that is a bug report or not
<RikMills> Mamarok: breeze noir dark from store.kde.or with oxygen apps colour scheme https://i.imgur.com/8cBQnPj.png
<Mamarok> yeah, not good, I will check tomorrow if I find a bug report, too tired now
<RikMills> Mamarok: I have sent Nate a link and pic ;)
<Mamarok> cool, thanks
#kubuntu-devel 2020-05-13
<Mamarok> taking this here: any reason why our Frameworks is still at 5.68.0?
<RikMills> Mamarok: what release? in the archive or backports PPA?
<Mamarok> plain 20.04
<RikMills> we can't update frameworks in the archive as it introduces new features
<Mamarok> I haven't reactivated the backports yet
<RikMills> backports PPA will get frameworks 5.70 sometime soon, when I fix the animation speed issue it would cause
<RikMills> 5.70 only landed in 20.10 release pocket last night, and we skipped 5.69
<Mamarok> ok
<Mamarok> that monitor position issue I posted earlier in #plasma is bugging me, can't reproduce this, the only time I had a monitor behaving erratically was when it was connected to a docking station
<RikMills> I missed that
 * RikMills looks
<Mamarok> https://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=165932
<Mamarok> I installed 20.04 on my old wor laptopp now, which has its primary screen on the left, the other one has its primary on the right, no issues
<Mamarok> even same brand of monitor
<Mamarok> work* laptop*
<RikMills> hmmm. I can't test as the only monitor I have has a stupid DVI connector, so can't connect to any of my laptops
<Mamarok> both of mine are connected through Display Port, I don't trust HDMI cables anymore
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
#kubuntu-devel 2020-05-14
<RikMills> LP: #1876876
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1876876 in xdg-desktop-portal-kde (Ubuntu) "SRU tracking bug for plasma 5.18.5 in Focal" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1876876
<RikMills> in focal-proposed. please test
<RikMills> !testers
<ubottu> Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping RikMills, soee, BluesKaj, mamarley, mparillo, wxl, DarinMiller, tsimonq2, crydotsnake-M for more information.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<mparillo> Did the selection box for enabling proposed move in Discover? I can no longer find it.
<mparillo> Of course, Plasma 5.18.5 is fine in GG.
<RikMills> mparillo: not sure there ever was such a checkbox
<RikMills> 5.18.5 may be fine in groovy, but focal is just 11 source packgages built against a older base, so needs verification in its own right
<mparillo> Maybe my memory is not what it used to be. Is there a guide to enabling proposed? The Ubuntu one seems to assume something other than Discover.
<RikMills> software properties has a checkbox
<mparillo> I think I found it. Click on Software Sources, Enter your sudo password, Select Updates Tab, Click on Pre-Released Updates, Close, Reload, View Updates (for some reason that did nothing), Check for Updates.
<mparillo> Updating all.
<mparillo> Looks good. Re-booting. Is there an SRU bug in Launchpad already for us to add our comments?
<RikMills>   LP: #1876876
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1876876 in xdg-desktop-portal-kde (Ubuntu) "SRU tracking bug for plasma 5.18.5 in Focal" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1876876
<mparillo> Comment added.
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> How do we determine Canonical target QT version for 20.10?
<IrcsomeBot1> <x_sun> I'm not sure Canonical is targeting something when it comes to Qt
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> I wonder if they rely on Kubuntu or LXQT teams for input for version preferences.
<IrcsomeBot1> <x_sun> It supposed to be 5.14.2, most likely
<IrcsomeBot1> <x_sun> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/JFa4Le0u/file_29534.jpg Btw is this a new default wallpaper for Plasma?
<IrcsomeBot1> <x_sun> Looks nice
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> I like it too.
<IrcsomeBot1> <x_sun> Finally something darker and not monochromatic :)
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> Wow, the 5.19 plasma changelog is huge: https://kde.org/announcements/plasma-5.18.5-5.18.90-changelog.php
#kubuntu-devel 2020-05-15
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> @x_sun, Yes
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> @DarinMiller, We discuss it in the qt transitions chat. Pretty much me, Simon, Dimitri plus debian people who end up deciding
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> Qt 5.14.2 is being built here: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/4057/+packages
#kubuntu-devel 2020-05-16
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
#kubuntu-devel 2020-05-17
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
